# Totally Talkative, Crazy 1st-timers (NTNP/TTC #1!) - [22+ BFP's & 18 babies born!]



## dontworry

_https://i42.tinypic.com/11j5bno.jpg

*We're just a group of gals who talk a LOT, mostly about babies and sometimes about nothing at all! All of us are either "Not Trying, Not Preventing" or actively "Trying to Conceive" our first (sometimes our second or third) bundles of joy. 
You're welcome to join us in our journey!*
_ ​
*Active TTC/NTNP Members:*
​ dontworry - *Jess*, 23, LTTC (2+years)
​ Queen Bee - *Miranda*, 20, TTC. 
boofangie - *Angie*, 21.
​  Aurora CHK - *Aurora*, 32, NTNP.
nlk - *Natalie, *21, TTC. 
xopiinkiieox - *Annie*, 27, TTC. **
​ jordypotpie - *Jordan*, 22, NTNP.
AllisMommy - *Ashley*, 27, TTC. **
*Boozlebub - *21, NTNP. <3
sugarpi24 - 24, LTTC (2+Years)

*Members Who Got Their BFPs:
*

*Members Who Had Their Babies:**Ezza BUB1 - Erin gave birth to baby Pyper Cruz on **16/8/12! *
*BabyBumpHope* - *BBH gave birth to Poppy and Harry on 25/8/12! **
Hit Girl *- *HG gave birth to baby Christian William on 30/8/12! *
MommaAlexis - 20: *Alex gave birth to baby Lara-Ray on 05/9/12! 
*Smile181c - *Chloe gave birth to baby Max Daniel on 08/9/12!
*TFSGirl - *Chelsea gave birth to baby Kaidyn on 22/10/12! *
*sharonfruit* - *Shar gave birth to baby Katiya on 04/11/12! 
**Bergebabe* - *Berge gave birth to Adalyn May on 22/11/12!*
pops23 - *Victoria gave birth to Flynn Leo on 27/11/12!*
Haylee. - *Haylee gave birth to baby Riley Matthew on 05/12/12!*
 mrsswaffer - *Rebekah gave birth to baby Harrison on 14/2/13!
*joo - *Joo gave birth to baby Harriet on 28/2/13!*
Laura91 - *Laura gave birth to baby Eva on 27/3/13!*
Mrs.Luvbug - *Luvbug gave birth to baby Hunter on _____!
**disneydarling - DD gave birth to baby ____ on 18/05/13!*
*flapjack10 - Lizzy gave birth to Martha on _______!*
*JJsmom - Cindy gave birth to baby Coltyn on ______!*
wannabwatkins - *Teresa gave birth to baby _____ on ______!*
*Baby_Dreams - gave birth to Matilda on _______!*
Tiggyroo - *Tiggy gave birth to baby Zack on ____!*
fumbles - *Angela gave birth to _____ on ____.*
DanyB - *Danyel*, *gave birth to ______ on ____.
*
​
​
​
_Here are some buttons/graphics you can add to your signatures if you like, thanks to Chloe and Hit Girl!_:flower:
​ 

Spoiler
https://i39.tinypic.com/dmuvsp.jpg OR https://i43.tinypic.com/wluczo.jpgOR https://i41.tinypic.com/2pqp8qq.jpg
 
_This was my original "ad" lol:_

Spoiler
I've introduced myself here before, but here I am again because I am feeling lonely! Lol!

I'm Jess/Jessica, I'm 21 years old and am NTNP (my ticker says TTC because that's what we're doing, for all intent and purposes!) with my lovely other half for our FIRST child! 

I chose to NTNP because I am a worrier and I feel more comfortable with easing myself into this process. I want to just enjoy this time with my man and relish in all of it!

Is there anyone here that can relate to me, or would like to talk on a semi-regular basis through PMing or e-mailing? Only one of my friends "in real life" knows that I'm trying for a baby, and I am really feeling quite lonely about it all! I've got my OH of course, but he doesn't really understand the feelings I'm going through - he just thinks we BD and then a baby comes!  

Also, if you've got a journal or blog on here that you'd like an extra stalker for, comment with it here and I'll get on that! Mine is in my link, though it's not very exciting yet!

Thanks for reading my ridiculous, long thread. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Haylee.

dontworry said:


> I've introduced myself here before, but here I am again because I am feeling lonely! Lol!
> 
> I'm Jess/Jessica, I'm 21 years old and am NTNP (my ticker says TTC because that's what we're doing, for all intensive purposes!) with my lovely other half for our FIRST child!
> 
> I chose to NTNP because I am a worrier and I feel more comfortable with easing myself into this process. I want to just enjoy this time with my man and relish in all of it!
> 
> Is there anyone here that can relate to me, or would like to talk on a semi-regular basis through PMing or e-mailing? Only one of my friends "in real life" knows that I'm trying for a baby, and I am really feeling quite lonely about it all! I've got my OH of course, but he doesn't really understand the feelings I'm going through - he just thinks we BD and then a baby comes!
> 
> Also, if you've got a journal or blog on here that you'd like an extra stalker for, comment with it here and I'll get on that! Mine is in my link, though it's not very exciting yet!
> 
> Thanks for reading my ridiculous, long thread. :hugs: :flower:

Hey Jess, my name is Haylee, I am 21 and NTNP #1 :happydance: 
I would LOVE to be your buddy! I know exactly what you mean with being a bit lonely.. Noone knows we are NTNP so having someone else to talk to would help- alot :friends: :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## dontworry

That would be wonderful!! You even started NTNP around the same time as I did!  
I'm gonna subscribe to your journal right now and take a look in the morning. It's 1:44am here and it's Thanksgiving here in California tomorrow, and I've got to get up early to get to my gran's! 
Hope to talk to you very soon! :D


----------



## Smile181c

Hey :)

I'm chloe, 20, and wtt/ntnp (In the kind of in-between!)

Does this count? :haha: I'm always around if you need to chat! Also be happy to email/PM! xx


----------



## Haylee.

dontworry said:


> That would be wonderful!! You even started NTNP around the same time as I did!
> I'm gonna subscribe to your journal right now and take a look in the morning. It's 1:44am here and it's Thanksgiving here in California tomorrow, and I've got to get up early to get to my gran's!
> Hope to talk to you very soon! :D

That sounds great! I'll check out your journal too. Happy Thanksgiving for tomorrow. I live in Australia, it's 7.50pm here :flower: not too big of a time difference :haha: :) all the best for now xx
:dust:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi everyone, I'm Aurora and I would love to be buddies with you all! I have a new journal, its probably excruciatingly boring because I am such a blabbermouth, but hopefully having some buddies to talk to might lessen the need for me to spill my guts in such unremitting detail on there! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/wtt-journals/806214-auroras-big-broody-baby-desiring-diary.html


----------



## Aurora CHK

Also I'm a 31 year old Brit, oh gawd I have ten years on you ladies, what an old fogie :jo: xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

OMG, its worse than that... not only am I actually 32, not 31, but I'm the kind of old fart that forgets how old she is!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Smile181c said:


> Hey :)
> 
> I'm chloe, 20, and wtt/ntnp (In the kind of in-between!)
> 
> Does this count? :haha: I'm always around if you need to chat! Also be happy to email/PM! xx

Hey Smile, I just noticed that you have a quote from When Harry Met Sally on your signature. I frickin' LOVE that film! Always been one of my faves. Think I'll have to watch that next month as its got kind of a Christmassy/New Yeary feel (I guess what my B&B buddies across the pond call 'the Holidays').


----------



## Smile181c

Christmassy/New yearry works for me :thumbup: 

Tbh with you I've never really watched the film! I just love that quote :) I will watch it this year though! 

And you are not an old fogie!! :haha: xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

I really recommend it. My favourite quote, which is also sort-of baby-related is:

"'Baby talk'?? Thats not a saying!" "Oh, but 'baby fishmouth' is sweeping the nation?!?"

But I think you'll have to see the film to get why that's funny!


----------



## GD29

Hi jess!!! :flower:

Georgina, 20 from cheshire. Just moved here to calm down the TTC!
I've had one failed pregnancy in august so far and had the implant removed in december 2010. I'm looking at getting married next year :thumbup:
I'm midway between TTC and NTNP, I.e I still use OPK's (just not so obsessively) and FF and concieve +. Aurora, your not old yet, not until your 65! Should be getting a one bedroom flat private rent next month or so :)

Above: yep ya would, cause I don't get it! Never seen the film


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi Georgina

No its not funny by itself, but it is in the film... or at least it is to me!

Just started on your journal Chloe but will take me some time as you're such a popular lady - 37 pages!? Wow... back later! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha most of it is me moaning about not having a baby!! :haha: You won't have to read all of it to get the gist :) But thankyou! I'll give you a medal if you read it all :haha:

I've seen lists of the film quotes and some of them had me laughing out loud even out of context so I am looking forward to seeing it :) x


----------



## Webbykinskt

Hi ladies. I'm Katie, I'm 21 and we're NTNP at the moment. We might be moving to TTC at some point but for now I'd love to join you all :) xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi Katie!:flower:


----------



## Haylee.

Hello everyone :wave: Aurora CHK, :rofl: your first few posts are funny. Age is only a number chicky lol I'd love to get to know all of you! I'm not working at the moment andhave all the time I'm the world to chat away. Its hard when all I do is Is think about babies, NTNP, pregnancy, symptom spotting it goes on.. And I can't talk to anyone about it as only OH and I know we are NTNP. You ladies will be life savers:flower: :haha: xxx


----------



## Smile181c

We can all be buddies :) x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Haylee! 

I shouldn't be on here at all - I work full time, but I can't help it! But I know what you mean about the privacy/secrecy thing. Even my OH doesn't know we're trying :shhh:

Oh I'm too bad. But if he was that bothered he would wear condoms.
For me, time is a'wastin! 

Having said that, last night my BF who knows how I feel was trying to warn me not to rush in. She has a particular perspective, as she had terrible post-natal depression after having her son six years ago and she actually walked out on her boyfriend (the baby's father) and at first left the baby with him. They hadn't been together long, she was only 18 and she feels that he kind of pressured her into having a baby quickly and didn't really care about her.

When she tried to take the baby later, the courts awarded him with the Dad as he still had the family home, a job, better seeming emotional stability etc, and she was basically homeless and jobless. So now the kid is six, and she has him weekends only, and she is forever racked with guilt and regret.

So from her point of view, you want to be VERY SETTLED at home and with a rock-tight relationship where you both feel the same way about wanting children first so that netiher your hearts or your children's get broken down the line.

But if I waited until DH is chomping at the bit for a baby, I'll probably be all dried up by then, and then we'll both be forever miserable... but I just don't know...

:nope:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Just to clarify though, I'm not doing anything behind my hubby's back! Its just that I know he'd rather not fall pregnant yet which is a great shame for me... but like I say, he'd use condoms or not have sex with me if he was dead against it.

I'm just a bit hyper today because I feel I am perhaps perhaps perhaps pregnant.


----------



## TiggyRoo

Hello! I'm 28 from Ireland and would love to chat with people in the same situation just started to see what happens! most people i know are preg so im just waiting for it to be my turn! don't want to tell our friends/family yet but Im so excited I need to talk to someone


----------



## dontworry

YAY! I'm so glad at the response on here. I was afraid I wouldn't get too many! I have all of your journals subscribed now so I can catch up on reading. Today I am relaxing at home and watching Christmas movies. Thought I'd get some xmas online shopping done, too, but will probably get sidetracked on here as I usually do!

I am doing the 2WW dance right now (again). I don't know if I'm pregnant, and it's pretty unlikely as I've had three pregnancy tests done while I was sick at the hospital, and all came back negative. :( Pooey. But we DTD a lot after coming home and that was supposedly my fertile time. And of course I'm symptom spotting like crazy! Lots of achy cramps (could be AF), woke up with horrid stomach ache (could be reaction from my antibiotics for my kidney infection, they make me super nauseous), nipples hurt about a week ago but not any more! You ladies know how it goes, lol.


----------



## LaLa24

Hi all!

I don't mean to jump in on the conversations, but I too could use some NTNP buddies! I am also 32 (although 33 is knocking on my door!) and DH is 33. We were going to wait a year to TTC from when we got married (last June) but all of the sudden I hear the clock ticking and it's like a switch was flipped! I got baby fever! LOL! DH agreed to a Jan. 2012 actual TCC start time, but in the mean time, we have been NTNP since about June anyways! Since I am driving myself crazy about it and if I got full throttle I would drive my DH crazy and each and everyone of my friends already has children I figured I could check this site out for some like minded baby fever!! Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Welcome LaLa, and TiggerRoo too! :flower:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aurora CHK said:


> I'm just a bit hyper today because I feel I am perhaps perhaps perhaps pregnant.

Update: unsurprisingly, AF got me this morning. So i get to hang out with all my new buddies for at least another month (but more likely another year), yay! This thread is a silver lining all by itself! 
:hug:


----------



## Aurora CHK

:friends:Heh heh, put my NTNP buddies in my signature, hope nobody minds...


----------



## dontworry

I don't mind at all! I've got to update mine but I'm afraid the list would go on and on and on, lmao! 

Sorry about AF, Aurora! I was really hoping we'd get our BFP the first month around, but I can feel cramps and have been for the last couple of days, so am afraid AF is right around the corner. :(


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi girls. Enough room for another? :)

I'm 27 and from uk. We are NTNP #1. Was on BFP's for 14 years. Stopped them in September and now we are into our third cycle. I think I have ovulated already this month and AF should be due around 8th-9th December (or hopefully will not show at all if we are lucky!)

I love having other ppl to talk to who are in the same position!

Hope everyone is ok and we get some lucky Xmas BFPs!

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Just wanted to clarify I was started on BCP at a young age due to horrendous periods, not for contraception! Read my post back to myself and thought 'oh no, that doesng sound good'!!! Hehe

X


----------



## LaLa24

Aw, Aurora, sorry to hear the witch got you. I feel that way just about every month...the perhaps perhaps perhaps...and sometimes the "for sure!" Well, we get to be buddies longer!!!


----------



## dontworry

The more the merrier! :hugs:

I really am so pleased at the turn out. I was about to force myself into the TTC boards but it's really terrifying in there! Lmao.


----------



## Saradavies89

Helloooo

Can i join i came off my pill at the end of oct so only had one proper month of the BCP wasTTC at first but even tho it was my first month i got too obsessed tbh and we ended up rowing so OH wants us both to enjoy the baby makin  lol n nt stress bwt it so would be great to tlk to ppl on here, was on a ttc thing and thought i got on with um all and one of the girla has said tht she is leavin this but wants to keep in touch with who ever ther names wer cz they wer her original TTC buddies so she will pm them her fb huh the cheek lol  nt tht i have got fb but anyway was still slightly disapointed anyway after all my blabering forgot to say i am 21 live in north wales just by chester if anyone knows were tht is and i cant spell hahah xxxx


----------



## dontworry

Of course you can join, welcome! 
Baby dust to us all! :flower:


----------



## Saradavies89

its noce to know uve got ppl to tlk to i jus dnt wanna stress bwt it all this month tho lol xxx


----------



## dontworry

That's EXACTLY why I am in the NTNP sections instead of TTC! I am hoping I can just glide through this without worrying too much, and without all of the stress! I want to take a relaxed, fun approach to baby-making, so that I don't feel like it's a chore or a "duty", and instead just enjoy it with my OH.


----------



## Saradavies89

yeh thts me too oooo i like this forum xxx


----------



## Haylee.

Hi ladies hope you've all had a nice weekend :flow: I was soo busy so didn't have a chance to get on here.. Aurora CHK, I'm so sorry :witch: came, Im pretty sure I'll be here with you next month :hugs: :hugs: more time to get to know everyone ! :happydance:



> The more the merrier!
> 
> I really am so pleased at the turn out. I was about to force myself into the TTC boards but it's really terrifying in there! Lmao.

 :rofl::rofl: I know what your saying dontworry:haha: I feel like the little fish in the big pond!

Just curious, do any of you POAS every cycle?
I think I will be, it's so damn addictive :blush: xx


----------



## dontworry

I have POAS for the last four months, lol. Just because I get so nervous and worried and curious! My OH holds his breath every time we do one lol!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've never poas in my life! I'm so scared to :(

X


----------



## dontworry

To be honest, I've never actually peed directly on the stick, lmao! I always pee in a small dish (I keep it in the bathroom - that's how often I POAS!) and drop it into the test or dip the test in, whichever I have. 

I don't think I'm POAS this time though (well, I did once this month lol but it was far too early) because I'm 99% positive my period has shown up. :( Poo!

I can't wait to get a BFP though! I can't even imagine how exciting it would be. I've gotten so many BFN that I kind of just expect it each time I do it. :( I don't even know if getting a positive would register with me! Lol


----------



## Haylee.

BabyBumpHope said:


> I've never poas in my life! I'm so scared to :(
> 
> X

May I ask if it's because you don't want to see a :bfn: or because you have never done it before :hugs: x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Haylee. said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> I've never poas in my life! I'm so scared to :(
> 
> X
> 
> May I ask if it's because you don't want to see a :bfn: or because you have never done it before :hugs: xClick to expand...

I think it's a bit of both to be honest. I guess I've just never seen myself as being lucky enough to get a BFP?? I know it sounds silly!

X


----------



## dontworry

You can do it, Baby!  
But be warned, once you start, you can't stop! Lol. I buy my tests from the dollar store here. Some people are skeptical but they work really well, and are actually extremely sensitive to the pregnancy hormone. Too bad I haven't made any yet! Lol 
My OH likes to go in and look whenever I do one. He tries to stand in the door while I'm peeing but I don't let him because it's embarrassing (yet I pee with the door open on a regular basis? Lol stage fright maybe?).


----------



## Haylee.

It is addcitive Baby! Be warned :haha: goodluck when you do POAS for the first time :hugs: xx

:rofl: at the stage fright Jess it would be a bit awkward having OH watch 

I also like to pee with the door open hahaha classic


----------



## dontworry

I pee with the door open so I can run out when the toilet flushes, LMAO! I'm a chicken. 

Baby - let us know when you do it so we can cheer you on!


----------



## Smile181c

Girls I'm freaking out! Just asked OH if he wants to NTNP officially (at the mo, it's more like I'm ntnp, and DF is wtt) Waiting for a reply, my heart is actually pounding because of how much I want him to say yes :blush: xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c - good luck on your reply! :)

Thanks for the replies girls. I'm sure I'll get over my phobia of poas! Hehe. I was on BC for 14 years before stopping in September. I was half expecting my cycles to be majorly long therefore had visions of me peeing on alot of sticks! To be honest my cycles have come back ok. 25-26 days so far. Only onto cycle 3 now so we'll see. I think if my AF doesn't arrive by day 26 I'll consider poas! So might need all your support when that time arrives!! 

X


----------



## Aurora CHK

dontworry said:


> To be honest, I've never actually peed directly on the stick, lmao! I always pee in a small dish (I keep it in the bathroom - that's how often I POAS!) and drop it into the test or dip the test in, whichever I have.
> 
> I don't think I'm POAS this time though (well, I did once this month lol but it was far too early) because I'm 99% positive my period has shown up. :( Poo!

I hope that dish gets washed and/or hidden away between cycles :haha: 

I POAS at least once every month, usually more than that: its very silly really given that I am supposedly saving for a baby and I already have an in-built pregnancy detection mechanism.... witch:)

I really cannot imagine ever getting that other line, it feels like a total impossible dream, less likely than a phone call from your Hollywood crush or winning the lottery. 

Do you wait together to see the lines come up, Jess?


----------



## Aurora CHK

Good luck Chloe!!! I know how important this is for you. Hugs Hugs Hugs!


----------



## Smile181c

Well he replied! And at first it was a no :cry:

But then he apologised...and I said there was no need...so he said that there was... (I'm going somewhere with this, I promise! :haha:)

And then basically he went on to tell me that he IS ready, but he's just scared! :cloud9: 

So we're currently discussing everything and I'm trying to convince him that we're good to go :haha: I'll keep you updated! xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!

So are you actually going to start 'TTC' in a more structured way!?!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm not quite sure yet :shrug: 

Just trying to warm him up to the idea of ntnp and go from there I suppose! I don't want to be the only one ntnp, if he's not fully on board with it KWIM? 

So I have to try and alleviate some of his fears, and just let him know that it's ok to be scared, cause I'm scared too but to think of the bigger picture! I literally have everything crossed hoping he agrees! x


----------



## Saradavies89

Smile181c said:


> I'm not quite sure yet :shrug:
> 
> Just trying to warm him up to the idea of ntnp and go from there I suppose! I don't want to be the only one ntnp, if he's not fully on board with it KWIM?
> 
> So I have to try and alleviate some of his fears, and just let him know that it's ok to be scared, cause I'm scared too but to think of the bigger picture! I literally have everything crossed hoping he agrees! x


Awww got my fingers crossed for ya i hope it all goes ahead :happydance: xxx


----------



## dontworry

> I hope that dish gets washed and/or hidden away between cycles :haha:

Both of the above! Lol! Luckily its an awkward looking dish, nothing someone would want to drink out of or anything like that. 



> Do you wait together to see the lines come up, Jess?

Yes, well, the one line anyway lol. Most of the time I POAS, run out of the bathroom and wait the three minutes or whatever with OH, talking about "what if..." and then either he runs in before me to look, or we both go in together lol. I get so nervous when looking because I'm always bracing myself for the disappointment. Can't wait til the day we get to jump up and down instead of sighing and slamming the stupid test into the waste basket, lol. 

Chloe - GOOD LUCK, LOVE!!


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi everyone! I have to join this forum! Hope you don't mind. I'm 20 and just lost baby no1 at 11 weeks after a year on NTNP. So I'm back to NTNP now! Would love to chat with you all - its lovely to have people to compare stories with! Can't wait for my first official cycle so I can start counting fertile days - although I'm a bit worried about coming obsessed! x


----------



## Hit Girl

Can I be a part of this buddy-fest too? :happydance:

Jess, I'm in the same boat as you. Total worrier here. I've told myself we're NTNP for #1 so I don't fall apart under the pressure. I'm almost 10 years older than you... yikes for me. I love your avatar by the way!!


----------



## dontworry

Welcome to Sharon and Hit Girl! :hugs:

Sharon - so sorry for your recent loss. :( You're so strong to be back so soon! I wish you the best of luck and hope it happens quickly for you!

Hit Girl - age isn't a factor here! :D We're all in the same boat! And, silly question, but which avatar can you see? It shows me my old one of Spiderman with a zombie bride, and my new one was supposed to say My Red Hair Gives Me Super Powers. It shows that I changed it in the settings but when I post things, I still see my spiderman one!


----------



## Haylee.

I can still see your spiderman one it's cute :haha: x


----------



## dontworry

Ah thank you for telling me! Lol I love it. It's a cake topper that I was dying for, but it's a very limited edition and the only person selling it on eBay wanted $200 for it. :(


----------



## Haylee.

Haha what a cute cake topper! I love spiderman :flow:


----------



## dontworry

My OH loves comics and zombies, and our wedding was supposed to be zombie themed (it sounds silly, but it was gonna be badass!) so I looked up zombie cake toppers and that's what came up. I really adore it and hope someday I can get ahold of one of the little sculptures to put with our ever-expanding comic and zombie (and cupcake) collection, lmao!


----------



## Hit Girl

Thanks for the warm welcome. :) You're all so lovely!

Yes I can see the Spiderman one too and I LOVE IT. That is the coolest cake topper I have ever seen.

Geez, we have more in common than I thought. Are you a real ginger or faux? Faux one here.

AF rocked up today. Kind of had a feeling it would. You know how people say 'you just know' when you're pregnant? I'm wondering what that feels like.

I'm really happy I've stumbled across this thread. So good we can all relate the each other. :dance:


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> Yes I can see the Spiderman one too and I LOVE IT. That is the coolest cake topper I have ever seen.
> 
> Geez, we have more in common than I thought. Are you a real ginger or faux? Faux one here.
> 
> AF rocked up today. Kind of had a feeling it would. You know how people say 'you just know' when you're pregnant? I'm wondering what that feels like.
> 
> I'm really happy I've stumbled across this thread. So good we can all relate the each other. :dance:

I'm a real ginger. :haha: But faux gingers are welcome too.  I love being a redhead. I've considered dying my hair before, just because I'm kind of a goth on the inside (lol), but I feel like my hair is a huge part of my identity. And my OH goes crazy for it! :D

Wow, we do have quite a bit in common, considering our AFs even came at the same time! Lol. I wonder if we all talked long enough, if our cycles would match up, ahaha. 

I wonder about that "pregnant" feeling, too. Because I have THOUGHT I felt it so many times, particularly when I first joined - I just felt pregnant. But I wasn't (or if I was, it was a MMC, which all of my friends think it was but I'm not so sure). Can't wait til that day, though. Same with those damn lines on a pregnancy test. What will my reaction be? Will I cry? Hyperventilate (I do this quite a bit)? Will I just smile? Who knows!


----------



## Hit Girl

I haven't even done a test yet. Probably because I've just never had that 'feeling', but mostly because I think that I'll never be able to get pregnant (even though I have no reason to think that). My OH can't wait for it to happen, it's so sweet.

How funny is that about us cycling together! When you guys decided to start trying/NTNP did you feel like you had butterflies? I sure as hell did. He was the one to suggest it and I know it's crazy (or maybe I'm just a real softie) but it was like he proposed to me all over again. It was the biggest step we'd taken since we got married. 

I have always been really scared of hospitals (really scared - also a hyperventilating/panic type), even when I just visit people in there. This would mean I would HAVE to go to a hospital. As a patient. Eeek. (Even though I'm scared of them I would go to one as I personally think it'd be the safest place for me to give birth.)

I'm currently seeing a therapist to work through my panic issues. I figure it's a good idea to deal with it as best as I can.

So, I can't wait to have our own LO. Seriously can't wait. But the hospital parts are inevitable. I hope, when the time comes, that I get a REALLY understanding obstetrician - with a good sense of humour.


----------



## dontworry

My OH is like that, too. And yes, I was so thrilled when he suggested we TTC (he got really sad today when my period showed up. I felt so bad.). I have been wanting to try for a long time now, and when he finally agreed I was actually mostly stunned, because I thought he was kidding. I also got extremely nervous during our first "baby-makin' sesh" lol. I felt like because we were doing this with intent (the intent to create life!), that I had to act differently or something. I got stage fright! Luckily I'm over that now, lol! 

I also really do NOT like hospitals, and wish that I could give birth in a birthing center instead but it's not in the cards for this baby. :( I don't know if it's because I'm a bigger girl, or what, but I always feel like I'm not being treated fairly at hospitals. I don't know, just not a lot of good experiences visiting there (haven't had anyone pass away or anything of that sort, I just don't have a nice time while there?). I don't like the staff and I don't like their colds hands and... yuck! 

I think I might need to see a therapist, or just a regular doctor, about my anxiety sometime soon. It's causing me not to be happy while I'm working and it sometimes prevents me from going places because I know there will be too many people there and whatnot. I don't consider it "interfering" with my life right now, but I know it has the potential to escalate to that. I'd really like to "catch it early" if possible. Bad anxiety runs in my family so that doesn't help either! 

ANYWHO! I would like my baby NOW! Please! With a side of gingerness!


----------



## Haylee.

I would like my baby now too please, lol! I am so scared of hospitals too :dohh: I've considered a home birth for when the time finally comes but I would just be way too worried something mite go wrong, and the hospital is half an hour away and then thats only a small hospital. 

Jess I get a little bit of anxiety myself, I am trying so hard to work through it and as I am getting older I seem to have more control of myself iykwim. 

Hey Hit Girl, I got butterflies when we first started NTNP! I still do when I think about it sometimes :happydance: :cloud9: and I agree, the hospital part is inevitable, and hopefully when the time comes we'll be more worried about making sure LO arrives safely than the hospital.

I hope I have an understanding Doctor/Midwife too, I am a really shy person and I am nt really looking forward to the legs up in the air, pushing part..I hope it's a female. I know they would of seen it a thousand times before but I do get a little self conscious 

Mmm yes I am a little crazy, I really want a baby but I'm not a fan of hospitals or getting my Va jay jay out :headspin: But I'd do anything to have our LO so I will be crossing that bridge when I get to it lol :dust:


----------



## dontworry

I am very shy, too. In fact, as HORRIBLE as this sounds, I've never been to a gyno because I can't make myself get there! I am so disturbed by the thought of someone going down there and looking about that I can't do it. And while I was in the hospital with my kidney infection, my ER doctor thought it might be my ovaries (I almost had a heart attack when he said that) so he had to do an internal pelvic exam and I almost vomited. I felt so violated. And I know it is their JOB, their duty to do that, but I couldn't stand it! He didn't even ask me - he TOLD me that was what he was doing! 
I don't know if my problems stem from things that happened in my childhood

Spoiler
(was molested by my mom's ex boyfriend's son)
 but I still hated it so much.


----------



## Hit Girl

Amazing! My anxiety/panic stops me from going places too. Most of the time I still go but I am NOT a happy camper. I have the classic 'freaks-out-in-shopping malls-and-Target-and-supermarkets' type deal. I hate that I have this and I want to deal with it. Highly recommend going to see someone about it.

I know what you mean about the whole, 'we could be creating life right now'. I got stage fright at first too. Feel way better about it now though. I think I'll get one of those basal thermometers this afternoon. I don't really want to get obsessive about it, but I wouldn't mind knowing exactly when I'm actually dropping those eggs if you know what I mean. I've always assumed it was in the middle but who knows? :haha:

I can't believe people have not treated you fairly in the past. That downright stinks. No room for nasty people like that in my life.


----------



## Smile181c

Girls.....The OH said yes!! I'm NTNP/TTC now!!! EEEK!!! :wohoo: x


----------



## Haylee.

Congrats, that's great news :wohoo: goodluck 
:dust: x


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks :D I can be your buddy for real now :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Congrats, Chloe!! That's amazing news! Did you get the butterflies Hit Girl was talking about?


----------



## Smile181c

I definitely did! My heart was pounding so hard when he was thinking about it!

When he said, ok let's give it a go it was like a really dark cloud had been lifted from over me (I know how cheesy that sounds :haha:) my whole mood has entirely shifted, it's so strange!


----------



## Haylee.

Yay :happydance: you must be so excited! How are you feeling now it's kind-of official, I went through I little phase where I was was second guessing myself once OH agreed, I was thinking AM I really ready ? Lol. I think I just got a little nervous for a moment :blush:, of course a few hours later I was back to feeling like give me my baby now, I'm ready lol. Goodluck! :dust::dust::dust: x


----------



## Smile181c

It's all a bit surreal to be honest! I keep fighting the urge to text him and ask him if he's really sure about it! :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Oh but don't, just in case! Lmao. It's so exciting that we're almost all on the same page!


----------



## sharonfruit

Congrats girl! How exciting, best of luck to you x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I won't - I don't want to give him the chance to change his mind :haha:

I have a new TTC Journal :D Clicky Clicky


----------



## Hit Girl

A huge congratulations Smile! That's a massive deal. So happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Thankyou :D xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> It's all a bit surreal to be honest! I keep fighting the urge to text him and ask him if he's really sure about it! :haha:

Hahaha!! I was doing the same thing. "Are you sure? Really?"


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I just put this on my journal  I'm scared he'll get stage fright! :haha: x


----------



## Hit Girl

Aw, I'm sure you won't get stage fright. So exciting!! I should check out this journal of yours.


----------



## Smile181c

Do it :) I'll see you there :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

My OH was dying to TTC for ages before I agreed to NTNP - I'm a student so I was really focused on finishing my degree, its funny how after a few cycles you get totally hooked! Now he has agreed I am sure he will start thinking 'baby' and you'll both be as excited as each other! :) x


----------



## Hit Girl

Are you guys taking the prenatal vitamins & have you been to the doc for a general check-up?


----------



## Smile181c

I haven't brought any vitamins yet, as I was on my way to work when I got the ok! 

What sort of check up do we need from the dr? x


----------



## Aurora CHK

OMG I've missed so much overnight!! Hello hello to our new buddies! :flower:

CHLOE - wooooooooooooh!!! How amazing and cool and exciting! I am so happy for you. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Totally jealous too, of course heh heh. You were my 'I'm Trying, He's Preventing' buddy! But I know I will have all this to come - looking forward to those butterflies when my fella finally says 'ok, let's go for it!' :kiss:

Loads and loads of luck - and I'll get on your new journal later, yay!

I HATE any kind of internal exams. I've been poked and prodded a bit in my time and always have a bit of a cry and a panic. Once Ihad a full blown panic attack when being checked for thrush and had to be restrained by three nurses :blush:

It totally makes it worse too, as you 'tighten up' down there just when they're trying to open you up. So horrid.

Some ladies on the TTC board talk about checking the position of their cervix to better understand their cycle/symptoms. Well, I hope I never have to try anything like that as I think I'd feel self-violated. Just the thought of using a digital tampon makes me almost throw up. I know its natural and just another part of me, but for some reason I have never been able to even contemplate it. It makes me shudder and feel REALLy panicky and distressed.

I've considered seeking therapy for my problems here but I don't have any personal history that might explain it (special big hugs to Jess :hugs2:) and in a way I'm worried that a therapist might make me do something about it that I don't think I could face! Like a 'desensitisation' programme of daily touching or something. Silly huh? Ooh, all the colour has drained from me just thinking about it. Eurgh eurgh eurgh. 

PS I'm a MASSIVE Spiderman and comics fan too :coolio::ninja:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw Aurora, if it makes you feel better, I'm pretty sure I'm at least 'I'm trying, he's ntnp'! :haha:

I freak out at the thought of any kind of internal exam as well! I could not go rooting around trying to find my CP - I think i'd be sick! haha


----------



## Hit Girl

Well, I went to my doc to pretty much say, "Okay, so my husband and I had _the talk_ and we're thinking about trying to start a family and I'm beyond terrified of the birth bit. Help."

She was very nice and reassuring and she was a hell of a lot more excited than I was (I was more freaked out at the time). She then insisted that I get a blood test just to make sure that all my levels were in order. Which they very much weren't. Turns out I had really bad anaemia and needed to see a haematologist right away. Doc actually panicked when she got my results back and said that I would never conceive with such low iron. I had no idea! All sorted now though. She also said I should start taking the vitamins too, which I did.


----------



## Smile181c

Interesting! I might go to the docs once DF is more into the TTC thing. If I introduce too much straight away, I'm gonna freak him out and scare him off lol x


----------



## Hit Girl

Aurora CHK said:


> PS I'm a MASSIVE Spiderman and comics fan too :coolio::ninja:

I think this is quite possibly THE coolest group on here. Imagine the kind of mums we'd all be. Dayum! 

So awesome to meet you Aurora. We're all so like-minded - even beyond the TTC stuff. There's no way I'd go investigating my 'up there'. I feel bad enough that my DH has to see those bits. Is that weird?

I had my therapist appointment this afternoon. First session of Cognitive Behavioural Therapy. So much fun! :neutral:


----------



## Hit Girl

I forgot to mention that I picked up one of those Basal Thermometers this afternoon, just in case I'm in the mood for some charting. Don't really know if I'll do that yet. Right now I couldn't be assed, but who knows how I'm feeling in the morning. By the way, both my DH and therapist assumed that you stick it up your v. You don't. Thank goodness.


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> Interesting! I might go to the docs once DF is more into the TTC thing. If I introduce too much straight away, I'm gonna freak him out and scare him off lol x

OMG!!! I just saw I'm a buddy!! I'm feeling that love right now. :thumbup:

Just like a deer in the woods. No sudden movements. You've got the right idea.


----------



## sharonfruit

I haven't taken any vits as I never did before I fell pg... When I found out I spent a fortune on these pregnacare pregnancy vits they are like £15 a box and I ended up miscarrying anyway... I suppose I'd take them again tho in my 2nd pregnancy. I'm currently taking folic acid but that's all!x


----------



## sharonfruit

Also - interesting what you said about visiting the DR! As again its something I never did and when I went to the DR to tell him I was pg he didn't do any tests or anything. Bloods etc were scheduled at my week 12 midwife appt! What treatment did you get for the anaemia if you don't mind me asking? Was it just iron tablets? I'm going to get myself some iron tablets this afternoon as I'm feeling anaemic after all the blood loss of my m/c. Could just be in my head though. Also what vits did he tell you to take? Was it just the folic acid? So much to consider that I never thought of the first time around in my laidback approach haha! Alsoooo (another also) I would never look for my CP as I wouldn't have a clue what I was looking for!x


----------



## Smile181c

Sharonfruit so sorry for your lose :nope: :hugs:


Hit Girl said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> Interesting! I might go to the docs once DF is more into the TTC thing. If I introduce too much straight away, I'm gonna freak him out and scare him off lol x
> 
> OMG!!! I just saw I'm a buddy!! I'm feeling that love right now. :thumbup:
> 
> Just like a deer in the woods. No sudden movements. You've got the right idea.Click to expand...

:rofl: exactly! Ease him into it :haha: I hope you don't mind that I put you in my signature? x


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm sorry about your m/c sharon. :hugs: 

The haematologist wanted me to have iron intravenously. You have to be in hospital for a whole day hooked up to that thing. Yuck. Not a fan of needles at all. Because he could see I was so scared of that idea he put me on two serious iron tablets a day and instructed that I have a serving of very rare red meat every night until things improved and then every second day after that. Considering I was pretty much a vegetarian up until that point, that was quite full-on for me, but better than having an IV. He was even talking about a transfusion. Can you believe it!!!??

My GP said I had to take a prenatal vitamin that contained folate (of course) but also iodine. She said that iodine was *very* important.


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> Sharonfruit so sorry for your lose :nope: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> Interesting! I might go to the docs once DF is more into the TTC thing. If I introduce too much straight away, I'm gonna freak him out and scare him off lol x
> 
> OMG!!! I just saw I'm a buddy!! I'm feeling that love right now. :thumbup:
> 
> Just like a deer in the woods. No sudden movements. You've got the right idea.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: exactly! Ease him into it :haha: I hope you don't mind that I put you in my signature? xClick to expand...

Do it!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

I want to put it to the test tonight, but I have college until 9pm and won't be home until gone 10! Will have to go shower/bed straight away as up early for work tomorrow! :dohh: I don't think I've ever been so excited to BD before! :haha:

The rare meat sounds horrible! But anything's better than an IV! That's the one thing I'm really scared about it pregnancy - they take your blood so many times!!


----------



## Hit Girl

What are you studying?


----------



## Smile181c

I'm doing an access to Higher Education course part time in Health studies :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Smile181c said:


> Aw Aurora, if it makes you feel better, I'm pretty sure I'm at least 'I'm trying, he's ntnp'! :haha:

\\:D/ 

Love it!

I went to my doctor to say we were potentially starting a family and he reacted a bit like 'so why are you telling me?' - no talk of checking bloods or anything like that - there was an interesting thread about this on another board in B&B recently, with the British people finding their doctors aren't interested, and the US ones being very much so, but this was assumed to be because US doctors get PAID for seeing you, but UK ones don't, its just additional workload! 

I take folic acid and B vitamins every Luteul Phase (the period after ovulation) in case I am knocked up.


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah the docs here are a bit like 'yeah, whatever' lol GP's aren't very attentive at all!


----------



## Hit Girl

There are definitely some GPs here who fit that description (I'm in Aus). My GP is amazing. She truly loves her job and I feel very blessed to have found her. Her background is in obstetrics. Yay! She knows her stuff and she takes a genuine interest in all her patients. 

Surely there has to be a really lovely GP in your neck of the woods. Just a matter of finding them. I swear, some GPs have absolutely zero bedside manner. Hate that.


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> I'm doing an access to Higher Education course part time in Health studies :)

Fantastic! You'll do great. :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

We're usually just referred straight to the midwives here! I don't know if we have much contact with the doctors! (someone correct me if I'm wrong) x


----------



## Hit Girl

Chloe: Really? I don't think that's the case here, from what I've heard. I'm all about having an obstetrician look after me.

I had every intention of recording my first bbt this morning. Had my alarm set and the spiffy new thermometer all ready to go on my bedside table. Then my husband said, "Good morning! You're getting up early!" and I'm sure I mumbled something back. But then I got it in my head that talking would alter the result and I'd have to try it again tomorrow without talking, to be accurate. Why the hell did I think that? Did I read that somewhere or was I just in a sleepy stupor? 

I think I said to him, "Why did you make me talk?"


----------



## dontworry

I've not been to the doctors concerning my NTNP/TTC. I know most would recommend/encourage me to lose some weight before trying, but I already know that I should. Besides that, I don't want to do any more internal things until I get pregnant and there's a dire need for it lol.


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl said:


> I had every intention of recording my first bbt this morning. Had my alarm set and the spiffy new thermometer all ready to go on my bedside table. Then my husband said, "Good morning! You're getting up early!" and I'm sure I mumbled something back. But then I got it in my head that talking would alter the result and I'd have to try it again tomorrow without talking, to be accurate. Why the hell did I think that? Did I read that somewhere or was I just in a sleepy stupor?
> 
> I think I said to him, "Why did you make me talk?"

:haha: i seriously done the same thing the first morning I went to take my bbt :rofl: i was too scared to reach and grab my thermometer after talking :dohh:


----------



## dontworry

LOL can you really not talk before doing it? Surely that won't affect the reading, right?!


----------



## Hit Girl

I have absolutely no idea. But when I was still half asleep this morning it made a lot of sense in my head. I feel so silly, I should have done it anyway. My poor DH had no idea what I was on about. :rofl:

So Haylee, you've heard of this? I thought I was just being nonsensical.


----------



## Smile181c

I had no idea that you shouldn't talk! Sounds like there could be some truth in it though!


----------



## Aurora CHK

As long as that thermometer goes straight in within a minute of waking & before weeing or any other activity, you'll be fine! Also the point of temping is to detect a shift from one half of your cycle to the other, not to know your actual lowest body temp.

So as long as you do the same routine each day, you should be ok. Exchanging a couple of words shouldn't raise your temp much, but no kissing, arguing & definitely no BDing until temp is taken!


----------



## Smile181c

This is why I wouldn't temp lol way to confusing for my liking! x


----------



## Hit Girl

Thanks for clearing that one up! Honestly if you'd ask me the same thing right now I would probably laugh and say that talking wouldn't affect it at all, but this morning... I was completely convinced. 

I also told my husband he was wearing the 'wrong glasses' even though he only has one pair. Clearly I was still half asleep and not in any state to form rational thoughts. :dohh: It's all set up again for tomorrow morning. At least he knows what's up now.

I just saw an episode of 'One Born Every Minute' on tv. Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## Smile181c

I love that programme! 

Is it weird that the births don't freak me out at all? :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

They don't?? Oooh I envy you! :) Just when they're wailing and they're sucking on the gas and air, I can feel myself getting light-headed. Eeeep. 

I think I'll very likely be all about the epidural. One of my best friends is an anaesthetist and she said when she has a baby, she'll be walking into the hospital back first. :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl:

In my head, I picture a natural birth (with g&a - I'm not completely against pain relief :haha:) but in reality I know I'll be screaming for everything they've got! I'm working on convincing Matt to keep telling me I don't need that stuff!


----------



## Hit Girl

I think Matt will feel quite conflicted on the day if that scenario plays out. :haha:

I'm a bit scared of the g&a (when I say bit, I mean 'a lot'). Because I get panic attacks I'm really scared of things that will make me feel weird/dizzy. I never get laughing gas at the dentist for this reason. Totally panicked on that before.

Silly thought, but I wish we ovulated several times a month and never had periods. I'm riding the crimson wave and feeling very unproductive right now.


----------



## Smile181c

Hit Girl said:


> I think Matt will feel quite conflicted on the day if that scenario plays out. :haha:
> 
> I'm a bit scared of the g&a (when I say bit, I mean 'a lot'). Because I get panic attacks I'm really scared of things that will make me feel weird/dizzy. I never get laughing gas at the dentist for this reason. Totally panicked on that before.
> 
> Silly thought, but I wish we ovulated several times a month and never had periods. *I'm riding the crimson wave* and feeling very unproductive right now.

:haha: I like this :thumbup:

I'm scared of the g&a too actually. I don't like feeling out of control so I'll *try* and limit myself! 

Yeah no doubt Matt will be like 'Just have a bloody epidural!' :rofl:


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> Yeah no doubt Matt will be like 'Just have a bloody epidural!' :rofl:

For sure! My husband would say the same thing, but then I'm a real wimp and would not need any convincing.

How long have you and Matt been together?


----------



## Smile181c

Well according to my ticker we've been together for 4 years, 9 months, 3 weeks and 6 days! haha or as I like to tell people - just under 5 years :haha:

We have our own little group going on here with this thread! We should think of a group name :) xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Wow. Could I be more daft?? It's right bloody there! :dohh: 

I think you two got together at about the same age as my husband and I. Awww. 

Yeah! This group is awesome! I had no idea I'd click with anyone on this thing so quickly. I love it. :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha it's ok, the TTC ticker is overpowering it! :haha:

Aw :) 

Yeah we're a lovely bunch here :) I've tried other forums and they're no where near as nice as this one! 

Right - we need name ideas now! haha x


----------



## Hit Girl

A name... hmm. I'll have to think about this one. :juggle:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm totally stuck! Damn my lack of imagination :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

And I get paid for my supposed creativity. Hopeless. :blush:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha what do you do for a living?


----------



## Hit Girl

Graphic Designer.


----------



## Smile181c

Oh cool :) I sucked at graphics in high school :haha: although I did manage to scrape a C


----------



## Smile181c

Are we all NTNP/TTC our first? The team name could have something to do with that!


----------



## Hit Girl

You had graphics in high school? That is so cool! Wish mine did.

Yep. All about #1 here. :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah it was so rubbish though, our teacher was a complete loon!

Aurora and dontworry are #1's too aren't they? And Haylee? I think I mat have a name! x


----------



## Hit Girl

Yeah, I believe they are #1s too. Ooooooh. The suspense! :ninja:


----------



## Smile181c

Well it's definately not much (especially coming from my mind!) lol but the only thing I thought of was the *T*otally *T*alkative, *C*razy *1*st-timers :blush:


----------



## Hit Girl

LOVE IT! :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Really? lol it's not the best...

We just need to get Jess to edit the title of the first post now!


----------



## Hit Girl

It's funny how we're all kind of 'Trying to Not Try and Not Prevent'. All through high school I was trying to NOT be a try-hard. :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

I better head to bed soon. 1am here. Yikes!


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I'm just lumping it all under TTC! so much easier, that way I can fit into both :haha:

I made a little graphic for our signatures :blush: can you tell I'm bored at work?

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m506/clo_bags/Untitled.jpg


----------



## Smile181c

Ouch, I don't think I could stay up until that late! G'night! x


----------



## Hit Girl

Ha, you beat me to it! :haha: What program did you use for that one?


----------



## Smile181c

Haha just Microsoft word! You're the graphic designer, so you can design the graphic :haha: yours will be much more professional and nice :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

hiya ladies, mind if I join your chat? :D


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm on it! :) I'm impressed with yours. Especially since it's done with MS. What sort of work do you do?

(I'll head to bed in a bit.)


----------



## Hit Girl

Join away QB! :)


----------



## Smile181c

I just do general admin work :) 

Hi QueenBee! :wave:

How are you today? x


----------



## Queen Bee.

am good, just trying to keep warm here lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Stupid question but how did you upload your graphic on here?


----------



## Smile181c

I put it onto photobucket then copied the url into the little img link :)

You can just save it to your desktop and attach it though :)

It's freezing here too QB! Definite coat weather now!


----------



## Hit Girl

Okay I've done it. Is anyone still here? :)


----------



## dontworry

I'm here, I'm here! And I LOVE THE NAME! 

Welcome to QB, too! :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Welcome back!

I've made it but I just read on the signature rules.. "Please keep your signature within 600 x 300 pixels (enough for 3 tickers on top of each other)." Which would mean that the ticker people here couldn't fit the one I've designed as it'll go over the 300 px height.

And I don't have a photobucket. Poop.


----------



## dontworry

You can upload it onto "tinypic.com" - that one is free and you don't have to sign up!

Aw yeah maybe it should be smaller so for those of us addicted to our tickers, we don't have to smoosh everything together hahaha.

I am updating the front page of here right now with a little info and a member list, as well as our new name!


----------



## Hit Girl

Here's the one I've made. I'll make a new version tomorrow as I'm completely zonked. Past 2am here.

https://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt274/pineapplebubblegum/2009/ttc1t.png


----------



## Hit Girl

Hope it's okay. Sorry about the huge-ness. Anyway, it's off to bedsies for me.


----------



## dontworry

I've a question - 

Should I add everyone who has replied to my "ad" :haha: to the members list, or just the frequenters? I could always add more to the list as people join or come in?


----------



## dontworry

Oh goodness, I LOVE IT! So cute!! I think it's perfect!

Have a good night's sleep! I just woke up - it's 8:30am over here!


----------



## Hit Girl

Sounds like a plan. There's always the option to add more.


----------



## Queen Bee.

sorry took so long to reply ladies lol
Was in the kitchen making a nice big pot of stew for dinner! :)


----------



## dontworry

Ah you should share that stew! It's freaking cold here this morning.
We got a warning on the news about winds supposed to be over 50mph tonight, so have to run to the store for a flashlight and batteries here in a little while. :( I really hope our power doesn't go out! At least my OH doesn't work tonight so he'll be home with me lol. I am terrified of the dark.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Dontworry: Sounds terrible! luckily we dont get any of that here really. Its just been really cold at nights like in the 30's! definatly need something warm this time the year! I'd be gladly to share abowl of stew with you :)


----------



## dontworry

Alright ladies - front page is updated, as is my siggy! I even made my little picture a click-able link so that if other ladies (or gents, really lol) want to check us out, they may!

If anyone has any updates for the front page, or suggestions, let me know and I'll change it asap! I put our name, age and whether we were NTNP or TTC on the members list on the front page. I was going to include whether we were trying for #1 or 2, but it got confusing and I didn't want to make any assumptions or say something wrong (as I know some ladies have had losses). I can and will update it, though, if someone would like me to!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I'm 20 by the way, Just seen the ages on the front page,(what I assume are ages anyway :haha: ) :)


----------



## dontworry

Queen Bee - your avatar picture kills me! It's so adorable!! 

I'm off to the shower so I can get ready and get out of my pajamas! I will be back in a little bit to do my usual stalking, hahaha. And welcome again to you, QB!


----------



## dontworry

Oh yes, they are! Haha. I will update yours now before I go!
:flower:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks, I love it! It's so cute, thought it fit well with the screen name :)
I'll be here probably the rest of the night :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I love the graphic!!! Am gonna try to add it into my sig now, but I'm on my phone so if it doesn't work I'll do it from the computer tomorrow :D


----------



## Saradavies89

God i thought i had only missed a cple of days thers sp much for me to catch up on which i will do tomoz jus fort i wud pop in to say hi cz i am still here lol :) well am off again now me n OH r licin seprate atm :( so off to c him i need my snuggles lol xxxx


----------



## dontworry

Aww have fun with your OH, Sara! Get lots of snuggles and loves! 

The wind is CRAZY here today! So glad we went and got flashlights in case of a power outage tonight. It's likely we'll get one which is no fun!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm here all night too QB so we can keep each other company :)


----------



## dontworry

I'll be around all day, too, most likely. I think I might get some laundry done in between responding!  

Just picked up some prenatals and have my iron tablets - I don't know where to find folic acid though? Should there be enough in my prenatal vitamins or should I look for a separate supplement?


----------



## Smile181c

There should be a vitamin that's just folic acid, I know there is here, I'm gonna buy mine tomorrow as I had my first no pulling out baby making sex tonight :smug: even though I know I'm out :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Aw was it magical? Lol! I always expected there to be fireworks or something, hahaha. 
I'll keep my eye out at the shop for folic acid. It's weird that I haven't seen it yet. :( 

So. Are any of you ladies quite as crazy as me? Have you bought anything for your future baby? Clothes, furniture, a toy or a book or something special that you just HAD to have? I have two boxes out in the shed full of newborn to 24 months in mostly boy's clothes. I also have a huge garbage bag full of toddler clothes (2T to 4T lol). I only have like four onesies for a little girl. I haven't spent any money on them, I was just given a bunch of stuff from friends who had children. I have been collecting (hoarding... cough cough lol) for a while now but I want more. My OH used to be so weirded out by it, but now he brags to his friends about how we're so prepared, lol.


----------



## Smile181c

umm no I wouldn't say magical lol was a bit surreal really! TMI but he kinda 'did the business' and then kinda looked at me and said 'that was strange' lol we both just had a little giggle :haha: we have another month before ov to become pros at it though :thumbup:

I haven't brought anything yet (though I've seen tons of stuff that I want!) But I know we're gonna be given a huge amount so I'm not too bothered! The only downside is that I know we won't be given anything until I actually am pregnant! :dohh:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

My god - I've got so much to catch up on on this thread! Looks like it's gunna get addictive coming on here! :)

Smile - I love your TTC ticker - 1 day. It looks so sweet!

I'm not symptom spotting at all this month (I went a bit mad last month). However, over the last few days my boobs have been quite sore - not mega sore, but definitely noticeable! The last 2 months they didn't hurt at all. Only time will tell I suppose. AF is due 8-9th dec. Fingers crossed...!!

How are you all getting on?

X


----------



## Smile181c

Aw thanks! Ooh we're both due on at the same time! I'm out already for this cycle but good luck!! X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

How come you are out? Sorry if you've already said - haven't had chance to read through yet!

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oh right, just looked at your ticker again and answered my own question!

If AF arrives (which she no doubt will knowing my luck) we'll be back on track to ovulate around the same time! Although my cycles are slightly shorter than yours

X


----------



## Smile181c

yep! If only we'd agreed to TTC a few days earlier! :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Fingers crossed for you, BabyBumpHope!! I hope this is your month. :D
I can't WAIT to be off my damn AF lol. I'm so tired of these cramps.


----------



## Smile181c

I always get awful cramps too :nope: fingers crossed our BFPs come soon and the witch can take a hike for 9 months! :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Good luck to everyone for this cycle :)

I'm gunna try to come onto here more often so I can keep up to date with what's happening!

X


----------



## Smile181c

do it! We'll add you to the front page...well...Jess will :haha:


----------



## annalee2003

Hi everyone! :D

My name is Annalee. DH and I have been together for 6 years now (happily married for 2!), we're both 26, and we're currently NTNP for our little #1. 

Our full story is here: Anna's NTNP Rants and Raves

Im excited to be here, and excited to see where all of this goes!


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Annalee! :wave:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hello lovely ladies all, and especially to everyone I've not 'met' before!:wave:

Been out at a friend's baby shower then dinner with my mum, off to bed but wanted to say hi!

Loving all the chat, will pitch in tomorrow if I get the chance but I'm on a training course so may not come to think of it, rats.

I'm WTT/NTNP #1. Or ITHP, to be more precise... 

:muaha:

Baby dust / witch-be-gone dust to all my sisters xxx


----------



## dontworry

Welcome Annalee! I hope the NTNP journey is a quick one for you! I've added you to the members list on the front page. :D 

Chloe - BabyBumpHope is on the front page already! I added everyone that's commented on this board so far, but if some people don't come back around I'll just take them off. I think most of us are here more often than not, which is awesome! I've always wanted to be a part of a group on here but was too nervous to join any lol. I'm so glad I've found all of you wonderful ladies, and hope that as we each get out BFP's, we can continue the journey together!


----------



## Haylee.

OMG I have missed so much :dohh: I have been having some technical issues and have been trying to get on BnB but it keeps crashing. Luckily its functioning now. 

Jess, I have to go and check out this front page, sounds fun

I need to do some catching up so im going to start reading lol
:flow:


----------



## Haylee.

Okay so my reading is done lol. Love the front page, Love the name, love both of the graphic designs :flow: i mite put the pink one in my siggy if thats okay :shy: 

What a great little group! :friends:


----------



## boofangie

Can late arrivers still join?! This is such a cute thead!!
I'm angie I'm 21 And NT/NP  and loveeee talking constantly!  xxx


----------



## dontworry

Hey Angie! :flower: Of course you're welcome! We love to talk, lol. 

Haylee - yes, put it in there! I'm wondering if we could just have a couple of them, that way I can post them all on the front page and we can choose which ones we want on our siggys? Make a few different styles or something. Maybe a smaller one that's still as gorgeous as the one Hit Girl made! ;) Might have to enlist her help on that as she did a fabulous job on this one. I really love the size of the one that Chloe made too! Think I might add them both to the front just in case. :D


----------



## Haylee.

Yes thats a great idea! If my computer wasn't so sick i'd give it a go and make one :haha: May i ask is it a bbcode or url :flow:
im not quite sure how to get it in my siggy, :blush:


----------



## dontworry

This is what I did:
-Right click and save picture to your computer/laptop.
-Open a new window/tab and go to "tinypic.com" and upload your photo there. It's free and you don't have to make an account!
-TinyPic will give you four different URL codes, and you want the very last one called "Direct Link for Layouts".
-Go to your siggy section and click the little picture that looks like mountains and a moon or sun lol. Enter the URL into there and then preview it on your siggy to make sure it looks alright!

Ta daaaaa!



On another note, I want to make one that similar in size to my smaller tickers. I am a very anal person (except in the bedroom, bahahahaha!) and I like everything to squish together like a puzzle lol. Looking at my siggy right now makes me itch, so I'm trying to find a way to make it better haha. Maybe just smoosh it a little? I don't know, I can't figure it out! I should just have a page reserved for my tickers lmao. I love them so damn much.


----------



## Haylee.

Hahahahaha I can get a bit obsessive compulsive with things sometimes, and I'm not agreeing with my siggy at the moment :haha: I think I need to make a fresh one. I mite put the FF ticker in my siggy instead of the one I have. I think it updates itself when a new cycle starts.


----------



## dontworry

I love the designs on Lilypie, which is where I get mine. I didn't even realize that FF had their own trackers. :doh:


----------



## Haylee.

I have my FF ticker now :happydance: i used to have a few lilypie ones, i mite put a few in my journal :haha: they do have cute designs and they're fun to look at :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Aww I love the butterfly! I like the colors that you put the names of your buddies in, too! :flower: So pretty! 

How was everyone's day? What is everyone up to this evening? 
I managed to do one massive load of laundry, which is now in the dryer. Yay me, haha. I've gotten kinda lazy with it lately! I also went to the store, got taken out to breakfast, and went to the library to pick up my huge stack of DVD's lol. Not enough people realize you can get new release movies for FREE, and for a week, from their libraries! It's crazy, I love it. :)

This evening, I'm catching up on some shows on Hulu. I'm watching Once Upon A Time, and then it's onto Gossip Girl and American Horror Story. I am a huge fan of tv shows and movies lol. Anyone got any suggestions? I love it all!


----------



## Haylee.

> Not enough people realize you can get new release movies for FREE, and for a week, from their libraries! It's crazy, I love it.

are you serious, i wonder if its the same in Australia

My favourite shows at the moment are modern family and Raising Hope, so funny. OH and I like to watch raising hope together lol. Sounds like you had a good day, its still morning here and ive been on bnb since i woke up :dohh: off to do some housework now x


----------



## annalee2003

I didn't do squat today. 

I made the mistake of taking a tylenol pm last night to help me sleep, and I ended up waking up around 1pm. It's also been super cold here, so all I ever want to do is sit on a couch full of covers, drink something hot and watch Netflix all day. :blush:

I just finished up the second season of Parenthood, and am a bit peeved that there are no more new episodes on Netflix ... Buuut, my new games for our spiffy new Xbox come in the mail tomorrow, so Im extremely excited about that! :happydance:


----------



## dontworry

Modern Family is our FAVORITE! So hilarious! 
I watched a few episodes on Netflix of Raising Hope and I loved it - OH didn't think it was anything special so I watch other things with him. I really love New Girl, Once Upon a Time, Up All Night, American Horror Story, Gossip Girl, Grimm, Desperate Housewives, BIG LOVE, and SO MUCH MORE! TV shows really are my favorite - it's hard when you don't have cable though haha.


----------



## Haylee.

I love Phil on Modern Family, he is hilarious and one of my favourites :haha: yeah im a sucker for tv series too. and i have cable :laugh2: there is a channel called Discovery Home and Health and it is just show after show about pregnancy and labour and family and weddings omg i love it! i'd pay the $50 dollars a month just to have that channel lol

I have been watching alot of TV since i left work lol, but the things i have learned about pregnancy and child birth, crickey!


----------



## dontworry

That's what I miss about cable!! I used to love the Food Network too. *sigh*

Anna - That sounds like my everyday lol. Laying on the couch, check! Blankies and hot cocoa, check! Netflix and Hulu, check!

Actually, OH was kinda bummed about my period being here so we decided to get a little tipsy last night lol (something we couldn't have done if I were pregnant!) and he got SO CUTE! He gets really mooshy sometimes when he's drunk, and he drank a little too much and actually almost got teary eyed. He couldn't stop telling me how much he loved me and how he would do anything for me, that I was his whole world and he just wants to make babies with me, and I was sitting there bawling of course! It was the CUTEST THING EVER. I wish I could've recorded it to look back on, years from now. So glad we got the chance to do that. :)


----------



## dontworry

Oh and I freaking LOVE PHIL! My favorite has got to be Cam! I love that he sleep-clowns. Ahahahaha. Such a great character. He actually guest starred in an episode in American Horror Story and they killed him and I got SO ANGRY!


----------



## annalee2003

dontworry - Aww, that is too cute! I love it when they do that, haha. That is the one thing Im happy about too, I get to drink with DH when I feel like it. :D Definitely makes for some fun times. ;)

I so wish we had cable again. I miss being up to date on all the recent shows, and I strangely miss watching the news in the mornings.


----------



## Hit Girl

Welcome Annalee! :) So great to have you here.

Lots of people in their twenties here... I'm about to enter my thirties in a few months. Wah! :haha:

I'm awake now so I'll get onto the smaller versions to fit in with tickers. Yay!


----------



## Hit Girl

https://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt274/pineapplebubblegum/ttc1stsm.jpg

:)


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl, you're a star for doing that! :hugs: And good morning, haha!

Anna - I know what you mean. It was really nice to just have another couple night. It's weird to think that I won't be allowed to do that for at least nine/ten months, and really it will be longer since I'm planning on breastfeeding for the first year or so. I know you can drink when you breastfeed but I'd rather not take the chance! Makes me so nervous!

Do you guys stalk the other threads here? When I first joined, I was in Teen Pregnancy a lot because I identified with some of the girls there, but now I only go in once in a while to see what's new, since a lot of the members I talked to back then have obviously had their babies and are settled into mommyhood. Anywho - I was reading a thread there about girls who smoked during pregnancy - weed &/or cigarettes. I was pretty surprised to see people admitting to doing that stuff while still pregnant. While I know I would NEVER do that (I've tried pot before but haven't smoked in a long, long time, nor do I plan on doing it again, and I don't smoke cigarettes) I have actually witnessed a woman smoking while she was pregnant and it made me physically sick to my stomach. :( I can't understand the addiction part of it, but still, it doesn't feel like that's any excuse, you know? I've also had a friend who was still brestfeeding her son, and she smoked pot one night while out and about with friends (this woman is in her 30's), and came home and breastfed him that same night... Bleh. How do you talk to people about that? I have no freaking idea.


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> https://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt274/pineapplebubblegum/ttc1stsm.jpg
> 
> :)

GORGEOUS! I love it! Am adding it to the front page and think I'm switching in this one for my siggy. It's perfect! I am so hiring you when I get pregnant for baby shower invites. :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Okay Hit Girl, I hate to make you do more work, but I can't right-click to save that last one! :( The way I did the circular one was because it was in your siggy. If I want that new one, I have to take a screen shot and I lose some of the beautiful quality and clearness. :( Is there any way you could post it in your siggy so that I may copy it?


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, that is unbelievable. With everything that we know now, with all the scientific research and advances and yet people still think that's okay. It makes me so mad because people should know better. It's not like we live in the 19th century and we're still using the Carbolic Smoke Ball to treat the flu. Gah! Drives me nuts. I just feel so bad for the innocent little ones. I saw a lady at the train station a few months ago and she had a few young kids already but she was clearly pregnant and smoking. Really sad.

I don't drink or smoke or do anything like that. Not for religious reasons. I just don't see the point in any of it. 

(Re: my age.. I'm about to turn 30... still 29. I don't feel it at all.)


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> Okay Hit Girl, I hate to make you do more work, but I can't right-click to save that last one! :( The way I did the circular one was because it was in your siggy. If I want that new one, I have to take a screen shot and I lose some of the beautiful quality and clearness. :( Is there any way you could post it in your siggy so that I may copy it?

Aw lovely I don't mind. This is what I do for a living! :)


----------



## dontworry

Isn't it, though? The lady who was smoking a cigarette wasn't really a friend, so I didn't comment on it, but she had two little girls with her already. :( And my good friend is the one who breastfed after smoking pot, and it really upset me. I came home and told me OH about it and he told me he hated her lol. He doesn't like her for other reasons (thinks she's trailer trash and whatnot), but I LOVE her baby boy. He is my favorite baby ever, and he is just the cutest little thing, just learning to walk. I just couldn't believe her when she said she was gonna go feed him... gah. Makes me sick!


----------



## dontworry

Beautiful! Thank you so much! :flower:


----------



## Hit Girl

I was lying in bed last night thinking, 'Am I really doing this?' 
Sometimes I have these reality check moments where it just hits me that I'm a grown-up now. It sounds a bit pathetic considering I've been a grown-up for some time now and I'm married with a mortgage, but inside I still feel 20 or younger. Having babies has always been something that seems so far off in the future. I always thought I would feel more mature by now, but I don't. 

I see the frumpy mums in line at the supermarket sometimes (you know the ones who look like they've completely given up on themselves with the low-maintenance haircuts?) and it really depresses me. I'm not like that and I don't want to be like that.

Sometimes I don't feel old enough to be embarking on this journey, like I'm still in the mindset of 'not yet, but in a few years'. But the thing is that I'm most definitely old enough, I just don't feel it at all.


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl, i love your little designs they are so cute! I've been meaning to ask you, what state in Aus do you live in? Its starting to get really hot up here in QLD :haha:

And i hate seeing pregnant ladies smoke, it breaks my heart, god bless the little life inside of her. And breastfeeding after smoking pot WTF, Formula woman!


----------



## Haylee.

Just thought i'd add, age is only a number Hit Girl, really we are only as old as we chose to feel :haha: and i will definitely not become one of those frumpy mums in the supermarket with my low maitinence haircuts lol


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl, I'm right there with you on the frumpy mom thing lol. I am not that person and I hope that I am still able to take care of myself _and_ my little ones when that time comes. I hope I always make some effort to look nice, and that I at least always remember to do my hair lol. There is a girl who I used to follow on YouTube, her name was "stillglammom" and I hope I can manage to look as good as her, especially since she has like five children now (three of her own, two step kids I think).

My problem is second-guessing myself. I KNOW I am ready and I want this more than anything, but parts of me know that other people won't believe that I can do it, and that really gets to me sometimes. I know I'm young and still have a lot of "time", but what if I die tomorrow? What if I die in three years? I will still be "young" and I'll have no children to make my life amazing. I need to do what's best for me!


----------



## Hit Girl

Haylee. said:


> Hit Girl, i love your little designs they are so cute! I've been meaning to ask you, what state in Aus do you live in? Its starting to get really hot up here in QLD :haha:

It IS really hot here isn't it? :winkwink: I think the clouds are trapping the heat in. We just got a teensy bit of rain, but it didn't last long enough. Btw, I am so jealous of your Foxtel subscription. I survive on TV DVDs.


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, you're absolutely right. You know within yourself that this is what you want and you have every right to have that in your life. 

I think with me it's the opposite problem. Everyone else believes I can do it but I'm not entirely convinced.

And thanks for the 'stillglammom' suggestion. I'll check that out! :)


Haylee, you are so lovely!! Thank you. I think the scariest thing is when you tell people your age and they start saying, "Really? You look so GOOD for your age!" What the hell is that supposed to mean? I know it's a compliment, but are people my age usually shriveled and haggard looking?


----------



## dontworry

LOL No, definitely not shriveled and haggard lol! Some of my best friends are 31, 32 years old lol. They are usually the only people I can handle to be around, because a lot of my old younger friends just do the stupidest things. I can count the number of my friends on one hand that aren't living in their parents' house, who have jobs, or who are going to school. I tend to get along with people older than myself, and everyone who meets me thinks I'm in my late twenties. I tell them, it's just the boobs and the broodiness lmao.


----------



## Hit Girl

Yep, that's pretty much how I felt at your age. (Except for the broodiness and the boobs. Still no boobs. :haha: )


----------



## dontworry

I'm cursed with DD's. Well, some days its a curse, other days its a blessing!


----------



## Hit Girl

DDs? Wowzers!! Your OH is a lucky guy. I've managed to score myself some small Bs that, according to my DH, 'suit my fine frame'. Oh bless him. Thank goodness he's not a 'boobs' man (or so he tells me - he's probably just given up on the boob dream). :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Lol, my OH claims he's an ass man, which is fine because I have enough to share with everyone lol. I'm a thick girl and I don't mind it (couldn't hurt to lose some weight!) but OH is a chunky guy and I love him that way. I don't have to worry about bones poking me in my hips and whatnot haha.


----------



## Hit Girl

Where about in California are you guys? (Don't have to be specific.)


----------



## dontworry

We're technically in northern California, but it's sort of in the middle! We're about an hour and a half outside of San Francisco. :) I'm from a town that's very famous for their wine, which is ironic because I hate wine lol!


----------



## Hit Girl

Yay for wine hating! :haha: Sounds like a beautiful area to live.


----------



## dontworry

It really is. I wish I could appreciate it more, but I'm too busy disliking it, haha. I really want to move out of California someday. I want to live somewhere that has real seasons (we get summer and winter here, that's basically it!).


----------



## Hit Girl

Haylee. said:


> I have been watching alot of TV since i left work lol, but the things i have learned about pregnancy and child birth, crickey!

Tell us! Share your nuggets of knowledge. What interesting things have you found out?


----------



## Hit Girl

Here we have Summer... and Summer! :icecream:
It would be nice in live in a place with noticeably different seasons. Can't complain though, as I love living in Aus.


----------



## dontworry

I asked my OH once if he'd ever move to Australia, and he said hell no "because all of the most dangerous animals live there" lol. He's a chicken (but so am I!). I also think I might be too white to live there - they'd probably kick me out! I'd reflect the sunlight and blind you all!


----------



## dontworry

Does anyone ever read Offbeat Mama? 
It's a really great blog with guest posts and whatnot, focusing on things that are just a little bit different than the "norm" (hence the "offbeat"). They also have Offbeat Bride and Offbeat Home - all fantastic places to read articles about decorating rooms (nurseries, livingrooms, etc), parenting styles, tons of pictures of maternity shoots and weddings - all of the good stuff. ;) You should all take a looksy!


----------



## Saradavies89

OMG i cant keep up with u girls ive only been gone one night lmao :thumbup: well i wasnt going to come on here much if im going to be honest, i start gettin obsessed again lol :haha: and me and OH start rowin cz i get rly down wen i get a BFN ive only been trying one month lol and tht was my first month of the BCP so i knew i wouldn't be pregnant but ya still get ya hopes up. But i like all of u lot cz its nt jus all baby tlk and stuff so it still keep my mind of it ( well sort does ). So went to see OH last nite i just rly felt like i needed him last nite for sum reason duno y lol but we had major snuggles :hugs: and it was just what i needed o and aslo a bit of :sex: wich is also just what i needed hehe. 

Well what have u ladies all got planed for today then well i no sum of u girls r sleeping rite now :D but i fink thim pretty busy today so if i do get chance to come bk on here it will be later on tonight, my plan for today nt that any of u wil be intrested ( just in one of those blabbering moods) Exercise this morning, then clean the house for mother bear then go to a local salon to sort out my days of working ther, then ring the concil, then ring to sort bills out :growlmad:, then im off to the wholesalers to get my stock for my mobile hairdressing, then off to my other job care work at one till 5 then i have got one persons hair to do after tht. So i will apologise now if i dont get time to pop bk on here, which i hope i do cz it takes me agesssss to catch up on what u have all been saying o and if i have time i may do a little bit of crimbo shoppin :xmas16: woooop wooooo its christmass everyoneeeeeee excited much :loopy: xxxxxxxx


----------



## dontworry

Super excited for for Christmas! :) Hope you have a great day today, Sara! Bills should all go away lol!


----------



## Saradavies89

dontworry said:


> Super excited for for Christmas! :) Hope you have a great day today, Sara! Bills should all go away lol!

I no tell me bout it, ther far to stressful and i need my money nt them :haha: xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morning ladies! :)


----------



## Saradavies89

Queen Bee. said:


> Morning ladies! :)

MORNING :coffee: xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

now time for coffee lol
rather cold this morning!


----------



## Saradavies89

Tell me bout it, i should be exercising rte now but once again this has taken over xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im waiting for a package to arrive and the electric man to come and check the keypad hate that they have to come every 3 months!


----------



## boofangie

hhaha i can't keep up either!!! xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Morning everyone!

Have fun Christmas shopping Sara! :)

Me and DH are going to put the tree up today as I'm back at work tomorrow. I'm so excited - I'm like a child! Hehe. I love Xmas!

Anyone else got any exciting plans?

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im doing all my christmas shopping on the 14th am so excited!
two of my favourite things.... Christmas and shopping lol


----------



## Saradavies89

have u had to take a day off for it Queen Bee, well i did actually just start on the tredmill and then came bk up to get my bottle of water and once again i clicked refresh ahaha xxx


----------



## boofangie

we put the tree up last night then watched christmas vacation and it was super cute! but today I'm sitting in the library from 8am till 6pm! URGH! xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

boofangie said:


> we put the tree up last night then watched christmas vacation and it was super cute! but today I'm sitting in the library from 8am till 6pm! URGH! xxx

Y so long, ive told my mum nt to bother this yr ahah cz im such a bore, shes going on a cruise on the 27th so it will b me tht has to put it all away n tht n tbh i cba so told um nt to bother even tho i no she will xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

O n btw everyone im 22 i dont no y ive told u all im 21 ive dun it on another threat too am stupid lol xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

am a housewife, so Im always home... but hope to get a job soon.
and im always on here ive found it addicting lol


----------



## Saradavies89

I no yeh it is isnt it xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

So what are you ladies up to today?
Anything fun ?


----------



## Saradavies89

nope busy busy busy tbh thts y this site is awfull distracting me from things i need to do n jezza kyle lol xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ahh, lol 
Am completely freezing the temp says its 3c but feels 2-c!
weather any better your direction?


----------



## Saradavies89

The suns out but its nt warm but i dont fink its as cold as 2 degrees its was cold last nite tho, the weather is ment to b worst than last yr tho isnt it but it dosent seem tht bad atm jus have to wait n c cz last yr ther was snow here at crimbo i sorta hope ther is this yr jus makes it feel more christmassy xxx


----------



## Smile181c

boofangie said:


> Can late arrivers still join?! This is such a cute thead!!
> I'm angie I'm 21 And NT/NP  and loveeee talking constantly!  xxx

Hey Angie! :wave:



dontworry said:


> Actually, OH was kinda bummed about my period being here so we decided to get a little tipsy last night lol (something we couldn't have done if I were pregnant!) and he got SO CUTE! He gets really mooshy sometimes when he's drunk, and he drank a little too much and actually almost got teary eyed. He couldn't stop telling me how much he loved me and how he would do anything for me, that I was his whole world and he just wants to make babies with me, and I was sitting there bawling of course! It was the CUTEST THING EVER. I wish I could've recorded it to look back on, years from now. So glad we got the chance to do that. :)

That's so sweet :) My OH gets all mooshy when he's had a drink as well :cloud9:



Haylee. said:


> Just thought i'd add, age is only a number Hit Girl, really we are only as old as we chose to feel :haha: and i will definitely not become one of those frumpy mums in the supermarket with my low maitinence haircuts lol

Haha no doubt that will be me :haha:



dontworry said:


> LOL No, definitely not shriveled and haggard lol! Some of my best friends are 31, 32 years old lol. They are usually the only people I can handle to be around, because a lot of my old younger friends just do the stupidest things. I can count the number of my friends on one hand that aren't living in their parents' house, who have jobs, or who are going to school. I tend to get along with people older than myself, and everyone who meets me thinks I'm in my late twenties. I tell them, it's just the boobs and the broodiness lmao.

I'm the same, all of my friends are still living at home, no job! I'm definitely the anomoly, but I love it :thumbup: too bad I don't have the boobs! :Dohh:



Hit Girl said:


> DDs? Wowzers!! Your OH is a lucky guy. I've managed to score myself some small Bs that, according to my DH, 'suit my fine frame'. Oh bless him. Thank goodness he's not a 'boobs' man (or so he tells me - he's probably just given up on the boob dream). :haha:

Small boob gang? :haha:

Phew! Just caught up! Man you guys can talk during one night :haha: Freezing cold here this morning :( Boo! Put my xmas tree up on my desk this morning, so I'm in a really festive mood! 

Thanks hit girl for the sig! *runs off to add it into hers*


----------



## Saradavies89

hehe i have small b tooooo woooo xxxx


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl said:


> Haylee. said:
> 
> 
> I have been watching alot of TV since i left work lol, but the things i have learned about pregnancy and child birth, crickey!
> 
> Tell us! Share your nuggets of knowledge. What interesting things have you found out?Click to expand...

Well :blush: I had no idea about 12 months ago I've just learnt alot of basics, like how the labour progresses, the stages you go through, seeing how every women's birth and pregnancy is different. Seeing the difference of natural birth to a birth with an epidural and/or gas. Watching water births. It's really interesting! I am actually considering a water birth and definitely an epidural. Ive watched births with epidural and I just feel I will enjoy the experience more if I had it, I have low pain tolerance (sook :haha: ) but then again, have you seen an epidural needle? O.M.G


dontworry said:


> I asked my OH once if he'd ever move to Australia, and he said hell no "because all of the most dangerous animals live there" lol. He's a chicken (but so am I!). I also think I might be too white to live there - they'd probably kick me out! I'd reflect the sunlight and blind you all!

 :rofl: everyone thinks Australia is like a death trap of animals! It does have alot of dangerous animals but they are more scared of you, than you are of them believe it or not, :haha: unless you swim in a river with crocs but you just don't swim in rivers up north lol
I am a fair skinned girl, but trying to get my tan going so I fit in lol you'd be right Jess! 



Saradavies89 said:


> OMG i cant keep up with u girls ive only been gone one night lmao :thumbup:

 this thread is good for this, but it's great !! :happydance:
We are all just baby crazy chickies needed to chat away instead of banging our heads against the wall! Thank gosh for our thread! :haha:


----------



## Haylee.

> Thanks hit girl for the sig! *runs off to add it into hers*

Lol I love this,


----------



## Smile181c

Wow, how long did it take me to add it into my sig? A very long time! haha I have way too much going on in in apparently so had to make some changes :haha: all done now though!


----------



## dontworry

It's 2am and I am still awake lol. Gah I feel like I'm gonna pass out soon though, which is great!

Have no idea what I'm doing tomorrow, but hope it includes sleeping in! :) And you're right, Haylee - this thread is amazing for keeping our minds distracted. I need that when all I can think about is babies, having babies, kissing babies, hearing their little giggles!


----------



## Saradavies89

ill add it to mine later on need to get ready for going out now so ill say bye now girls tra xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Jess get to sleep! :haha:

It's a very good distraction :) But it helps that we're all TTC now :) when I used to roam about in WTT we used to talk about the same things as now, but it was like it was so far away it was just dreams! We're in reaching distance now! Does that make sense?

Bye Sara! :wave:


----------



## Haylee.

Im going to do my siggy at MIL's tomorrow, my poor sick computer, it was just all to much for it to handle and it died today :laugh2:


I can't wait to have a baby bump ( just needed to get that out there :haha: )

:dust:


----------



## Haylee.

Yes we are in reaching distance, so exciting! in WTT you sort of just hang in there, as any hope of a baby will do lol


----------



## Smile181c

Aw your poor computer :haha:

I can't wait to have a baby bump either lol on a bloated day I kind of look about 4 months prego so I can kind of see how I'm gonna look and I want it now! :rofl:


----------



## Haylee.

Hahaha love it, I can't stop thinking things like, I wonder how long I will take to show, what's the first kick going to feel like. Omg it is so exciting. How do you shave with a bump? Get OH to do it?? :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha omg I was just thinking about this yesterday!! How the hell am I meant to do it if I can't see over my bump?! :wacko:

We could use a mirror, but I wouldn't want to chance it lol my OH has said he would do it, but I really don't want him to have to!


----------



## sharonfruit

Hahaha its funny the things that go through your mind!x


----------



## Smile181c

We worry over the smallest details!

What we should be worrying about is how we're going to push the damn thing out! :rofl:

EDIT: Not damn thing. Lovely lovely baby :cloud9:


----------



## Haylee.

I thought about waxing for the last 3 months, but ouch! Nothin to child birth though

Hahaha, just thought of a funny scenario:

"hey honey,"
"yeah"
"Umm, can you shave for me?"
"yeah babe"
Shaving....
"no you don't do it like that, you do it like this"
"like this babe"
"ugh no, give it here I'll do it myselF"

Hahaha pregnant and moody lol. I can get a bit of Pms at times, so hopefully I'm not a bitch the whole 9 months lol


----------



## Haylee.

Do you think you will do classes when your pregnant? For labour and delivery? I mite, I will be doing lots of stretching so when contractions come I can use it to my advantage :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I'd be like 'give me the bloody mirror, get out!' :haha:

Waxing is definitely not for me  Matt was like well you're not going into labour if you haven't shaved, that's not fair on the doctors! lol men! :dohh: I'm sorry my lack of maintenance down there will show you up - would _you_ like to push a watermelon out of a hole the size of a pea instead?? :grr:

I'm pretty sure that's gonna be the least of my worries :rofl:

I would like to do some classes yeah :) Dunno if OH will be up for all that 'breathe in......................and breathe out' though lol I'll probs have to take my mum!


----------



## Haylee.

Isn't it funny how we are all in different time zones! There's always someone to chat too :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

That's good :) I'm shocked that we all get on so well! Not because we're not nice or anything, more because I thought I was gonna come in TTC and find it difficult to fit in anywhere!


----------



## boofangie

i was worrying about this yesterday! and i was like "would you shave for birth or would the midwifes be like...mummy porn star wannabe?" hahaha I'm so glad I'm not the only one who panics about this!! xxxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm definitely one to panic about the smaller things :) With birth I'm a bit more 'meh!' 

I'm sure I wont be when it gets time to push though :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> What we should be worrying about is how we're going to push the damn thing out! :rofl:

Yes, come and join me in the land of panic and sheer terror. (Honestly, how will I cope? My poor therapist doesn't know what she's in for.)


Because I'm a bit 'special' I make sure I'm always waxed down below when I see the gyno. If I've missed a few bits I always feel the need to apologise for being so hairy and she'll always say, "Don't worry, I'm not even looking at that." Same routine every time. :haha: So I think that I'll be booking a waxing appointment before the big day. The last thing you want is for your baby's first sight of the world to be your sideburns. Know what I mean? :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> That's good :) I'm shocked that we all get on so well! Not because we're not nice or anything, more because I thought I was gonna come in TTC and find it difficult to fit in anywhere!

I was thinking about this too! I think we're all super lucky to have each other. :hugs:


----------



## annalee2003

:sleep: I go to sleep for one night, and look at what I miss. Sheesh. :dohh:

I don't think I could get waxed down there for any occasion. Yikes, that scares the crap out of me. 

I might make DH trim a bit down there. :lol: Not really sure if I'll care when Im that far along though. :haha:

(Btw, love that I hardly know ya gals and Im already talking about this stuff with ya ;))


----------



## Queen Bee.

boofangie said:


> i was worrying about this yesterday! and i was like "would you shave for birth or would the midwifes be like...mummy porn star wannabe?" hahaha I'm so glad I'm not the only one who panics about this!! xxxxxx

Never worried about the mummy porn-star thing til now :haha:


----------



## boofangie

we'll all think end u thinking of each other when were giving birth and our tread about waxing lol! xx


----------



## Hit Girl

annalee2003 said:


> :sleep: I go to sleep for one night, and look at what I miss. Sheesh. :dohh:

Moral of the story? NEVER EVER go to sleep. :haha:



annalee2003 said:


> (Btw, love that I hardly know ya gals and Im already talking about this stuff with ya ;))

I love this too. I really do. :blush:


----------



## Smile181c

Hit Girl said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we should be worrying about is how we're going to push the damn thing out! :rofl:
> 
> Yes, come and join me in the land of panic and sheer terror. (Honestly, how will I cope? My poor therapist doesn't know what she's in for.)
> 
> 
> Because I'm a bit 'special' I make sure I'm always waxed down below when I see the gyno. If I've missed a few bits I always feel the need to apologise for being so hairy and she'll always say, "Don't worry, I'm not even looking at that." Same routine every time. :haha: So I think that I'll be booking a waxing appointment before the big day. The last thing you want is for your baby's first sight of the world to be your sideburns. Know what I mean? :haha:Click to expand...

exactly. My point being to Matt is that the doctors won't even care! Seen it aaaaaaaaaaaall before :smug:

:rofl: sideburns :haha:



Hit Girl said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> That's good :) I'm shocked that we all get on so well! Not because we're not nice or anything, more because I thought I was gonna come in TTC and find it difficult to fit in anywhere!
> 
> I was thinking about this too! I think we're all super lucky to have each other. :hugs:Click to expand...

I loved that Aurora called us her sisters :cloud9: gave me a warm feeling! 



annalee2003 said:


> :sleep: I go to sleep for one night, and look at what I miss. Sheesh. :dohh:
> 
> I don't think I could get waxed down there for any occasion. Yikes, that scares the crap out of me.
> 
> I might make DH trim a bit down there. :lol: Not really sure if I'll care when Im that far along though. :haha:
> 
> (Btw, love that I hardly know ya gals and Im already talking about this stuff with ya ;))

There's no secrets in here! I feel more comfortable talking about it on here than IRL with my friends! :haha: they'd be like :saywhat:


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> I loved that Aurora called us her sisters :cloud9: gave me a warm feeling!

She did? Oh that is so lovely! :blush:


----------



## Smile181c

Aurora CHK said:


> Baby dust / witch-be-gone dust to all my sisters xxx


She did indeed :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Just spent some time looking at https://offbeatmama.com/ and I'm feeling a bit better about the fact that I can still be a 'cool' mum. (I can't tell you how weird that was for me just then, writing about myself as a possible future 'mum'. Eeek!) Another cool one if you're rather nerd-esque like myself is https://www.geekmom.com/


----------



## boofangie

i want to add one of those lovely signatures to my profile so everyone knows of the cute thread Im in, BUT I'm actually the worst person with technology, if it has buttons of batteries I'm either dumbfounded OR break it! haha!  this is really cute though, i always felt kinda out of place but you all seem the cutest ladies ever xxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

I can help you out! Computers are my thing. :)

You should be able to right click on the image and get the image source url address thingy. 

Do you know how to add images to your signature? Click on the button that looks like a tiny picture of mountains with a sun. Enter the image address there.


----------



## Smile181c

An easier way is if you type:

https://i41.tinypic.com/28i94bp.jpg

but then put [ /IMG][ /URL] at the end (without the spaces :))

I'm gonna go check out that offbeatmom thing :)[/COLOR]


----------



## Hit Girl

Yep, that's the much more logical way of doing it! :haha: Thanks Chloe.


----------



## annalee2003

Ohhh, geekmom.com is fantastic! I love that site. :D


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I'm not sure why we didn't think of it before! :dohh:

I tried to get on offbeatmama, but it kept freezing up :wacko: will try geekmom :)


----------



## boofangie

i think I've done it! how exciting! thank you girlies!!  well chuffed now haha xxxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

It looks fantastic. :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

:wohoo:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi ladies

I'm REALLY struggling to keep up now... :( I'm gonna start another thread in this board on a specific issue, NOT cos I want to talk to anybody other than you guys about it: in fact I'm hoping you'll all chip in! But because I think I might struggle to spot responses specifically to that topic in this thread because of all the lovely chat (which I don't at all want to put a dampener on), and I wouldn't want anyone to think I didn't value their sharing on that issue if I did miss it....

Hope that makes sense! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Makes perfect sense :thumbup: I'll find your post in a second :)


----------



## Smile181c

I should have asked, where are you posting it? :haha: :blush:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Saradavies89 said:


> O n btw everyone im 22 i dont no y ive told u all im 21 ive dun it on another threat too am stupid lol xxx


I did that too Sara, said I was 31 first, but then when trying to work out how old my DH was I realised I was in fact 32, doh! Wishful thinking.... :jo:


----------



## Aurora CHK

In NTNP Chloe xxx


----------



## roodles

Hi!

I'm Rosie. My husband and I are both 24, and about 2 or three weeks ago we decided to start letting nature take its course, and I came off cerazette. Although we're trying to take a relaxed approach, we are probably more TTC than otherwise! This would be our first child.

I'm pretty nervous about the whole thing as I've had a history of some dodginess in my cycle, and it's possible that I have endometriosis (the doctor said they'd look into it more if and when I decided to start TTC and had problems). I'd love somewhere where I could talk to people in similar situations!

This is my first post on BaB, but I've been a lurker since I stopped taking my POP and started embracing my broodiness :)

Would love to chat to you girls! xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Congratulations Rosie! Wishing you lots of baby dust :) x


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats Rosie! Welcome! X


----------



## roodles

Thanks ladies! You're lovely :)

I was wondering if you have any tips on where to buy cheap pregnancy tests? I stopped periods totally when on cerazette and now that we're NTNP I'm never sure if we're pregnant or if I just haven't started again since stopping taking it! But don't want to be buying clearblue every month! Or are you just much more laissez-faire and relaxed than I am?!

xo


----------



## Smile181c

I think we're all kind of just going with the flow! You can get cheapies off the net though, like amazon or ebay :thumbup: or even from the local pound/dollar shop!


----------



## sharonfruit

Ive never really looked and just bought them from Superdrug when I've needed em but I'm sure you can get like 10 for a tenna online if you just google them! x


----------



## roodles

Thanks, that's really helpful.

I wouldn't overtest but I am a bit worried because I'm on meds (I have M.E.) and I would hate to risk the baby if I did get pregnant and didn't know...


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm the same as you I always have a drink on the weekends and my friends are like... 
just relax if it happens it happens and I'm like yeah but what if I'm drinking every weekend and theres a little bean growing! I should maybe stop drinking for half of the month after I ovulate before testing .. !


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> The last thing you want is for your baby's first sight of the world to be your sideburns. Know what I mean? :haha:

I'm literally going to piss myself right now. BAHAHAHA. My OH and I are cracking up at this.


----------



## dontworry

Okay, just been caught up lol. 
TO Aurora - I will have to go look for your other post! No offense taken lol, I like that we have this place to talk about everything (if you're able to catch up haha) but we also have the entire board of NTNP to ask questions! :)

To Rosie - welcome! :flower:

How is everyone today? I woke up to my phone being shut off, which meant no internet! Thankfully we ran down the street to the library and paid it off online, so we're good for another month lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey there Rosie! Such a gorgeous group of girlies here. It's fantastic to have you on board! :flower:

Aurora, I'll have a stalk. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, that's a bummer about the temporary lack of internet but glad to hear it's all sorted now. My day's been okay so far. Only been up a few hours. Managed to take my temp again this morning. :thumbup:


----------



## sharonfruit

I cant stop peeing tonight & its making me feel pg again even though I know its so NOT possible, I keep smiling when I go to the toilet though haha - weird. Its reminding me of how much not being able to stay off the toilet was a pain in the ass but I miss it lots!! x


----------



## dontworry

Ooh, success!  I still haven't gotten to that point yet. I will probably get there if we don't conceive this month, though I hope I never have to get that far lol. I think if I start temping I will go crazy (if you can get MORE crazy than I am lol).


----------



## dontworry

I always pee a lot lol. I always have a water bottle on me, and I'm drinking it a ton so I pee a LOT! I'll just call it "preparation!".


----------



## annalee2003

Glad you got your internet back dontworry (Jess? Still getting used to everyones names on here, sorry!). :)

I finally got the two Xbox games that I've been waiting for in the mail today. :happydance:
I was so impatient too, lol .. I kept checking the time to see if the mailman had been here yet or not.

I also woke up super early for some reason (6am), which so isn't like me, I love to sleep in! :D

Annnnnnd, my husband gets a 3 day weekend because he did extremely well qualifying at the range today. :happydance:

Today was an _awesome_ day. :D


----------



## sharonfruit

When I was pg I was trying to keep it a secret from the girls at uni but I had to pee before and after every lesson it was so annoying, I was up through the night every night peeing as well. Weird that I've been going so much tonight though - starting to wonder if I've maybe got an infection or something :/


----------



## Hit Girl

sharonfruit said:


> When I was pg I was trying to keep it a secret from the girls at uni but I had to pee before and after every lesson it was so annoying, I was up through the night every night peeing as well. Weird that I've been going so much tonight though - starting to wonder if I've maybe got an infection or something :/

I hope everything's okay with your wee wees. If you haven't had any burning then that's a good sign. I've been through times where I've been peeing a lot and then times where I hardly go at all. Our bodies are bizarre contraptions aren't they? Although I bet the pg frequent urination feeling is probably different once again and I've never experienced that.


----------



## Hit Girl

annalee2003 said:


> Glad you got your internet back dontworry (Jess? Still getting used to everyones names on here, sorry!). :)
> 
> I finally got the two Xbox games that I've been waiting for in the mail today. :happydance:
> I was so impatient too, lol .. I kept checking the time to see if the mailman had been here yet or not.
> 
> I also woke up super early for some reason (6am), which so isn't like me, I love to sleep in! :D
> 
> Annnnnnd, my husband gets a 3 day weekend because he did extremely well qualifying at the range today. :happydance:
> 
> Today was an _awesome_ day. :D

Because I am completely stupid, what do you mean by him 'qualifying at the range'? :laugh2:

Yay for Xbox!! Which games did you get??


----------



## annalee2003

Hit girl - My husband is in the Army. They have been out at a shooting range every day this week. He and his team mates got the best overall score today out of everyone in his company, so his team leader said they could have tomorrow off. (Does that make any sense? :lol: To be honest, I don't really understand what my husband does either :shrug:)

Also, I got Red Dead Redemption (fan-freakin'-tastic!) and Portal (meh) .. And Fable 3 is coming in the mail in the next day or so as well (woo!). :D


----------



## Hit Girl

Damnit, I wish I was playing Xbox with you! :)

Ah okay that makes sense now. Great to hear he gets a day off. How will he spend it?


----------



## annalee2003

Do you have an Xbox? .. If not, go buy one right now. :lol: ;)

He just got one of his motorcycles (he only has two, thank god, lol) shipped out from California earlier this week, so he is excited about working on that over the weekend.
I know he'll definitely be sleeping in too .. poor thing has been getting up around 2-4am and coming home around 6-7pm these past few days.


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh the poor pet! That's rough. He needs to get every bit of sleep he can.

I don't have an Xbox but my best friend does and I love it. We're a Nintendo household (unintentionally). Got a SNES (my fave), Gamecube and Wii. We missed out on the 64 as we mutually agreed that console wasn't for us. :haha:


So, Haylee and are are charting our temps. I'm using the My Days app on my android. Is anyone else using an app like this to keep track of their cycles/temps?


----------



## dontworry

I'm using my extremely slow phone to find an app right now. For some reason the thought hadn't even occurred to me until you just said that, lol! How convenient to be able to check my phone rather than online, though! Woo!


----------



## Hit Girl

It's a fantastic app. I used to track my cycles by entering in everything on my iCal on my Mac but this app makes it so much easier. Also charts your bbt too. Can't recommend it highly enough!

By the way, I'm as pale as they come and believe me if the scary insects/snakes thing was THAT scary, I wouldn't live here. I'm sure you would love Australia. :)


----------



## dontworry

I'm sure I would love Australia, too. :D I definitely want to visit someday. I picked Australia as my "country" when we did project in elementary school. I had to fight a group of kids for it, lol!


----------



## Haylee.

Hey lovely ladies, I'm using the Fertility Friend app on my iPhone for my charting, I might check out the My Days one too, I love apps, I have way toooo many :haha:

So I'm going to read the 50 something posts I missed in 24hours lol, this thread is just go, go, go!

I hope you ladies have had or are having a lovely day
:dust: :dust: to us all x


----------



## Haylee.

dontworry said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> The last thing you want is for your baby's first sight of the world to be your sideburns. Know what I mean? :haha:
> 
> I'm literally going to piss myself right now. BAHAHAHA. My OH and I are cracking up at this.Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: I'm definitely waxing LOL. I didn't even think of the sideburns lmao!



dontworry said:


> I think if I start temping I will go crazy (if you can get MORE crazy than I am lol).

 I used to be like this when I was WTT, and there was a few times we had ooopsies around what I thought was my fertile period and the :witch: would come, :( so I ended up going crazy not knowing if or when I was O'ing, and that's where my charting begins :wacko:



dontworry said:


> I'm sure I would love Australia, too. :D I definitely want to visit someday. I picked Australia as my "country" when we did project in elementary school. I had to fight a group of kids for it, lol!

Haha fight a group of kids for it, this made me giggle...


Wow we can talk lol, I'm a gamer at heart too. I've got a SNES, but it's had better days lol, I bought a wii last year and I love it, I've downloaded all the old school games onto it. Sega games omg ha I nearly fell over when I could get those lol, 

Well I hope you all have a lovely weekend if I don't have another chance to get online, goodluck with your charting HitGirl, oh and I love the pic for our siggy, I have mine now! Yay x :flow: :flow:

:dust::dust: to all us Totally Talkative, Crazy 1st-timers :dust:


----------



## Hit Girl

Having a great day so far, thanks Haylee! :) 

Except.. I did go to the chemist to buy more prenatal vitamins. Mine are behind the counter so you have to ask for them. The lady said, "Oooh! Is there a little baby on the way yet?" I just smiled and said "No, not yet." It kind of made me feel a bit crappy. :-( It's times like that when I really worry about the possibility that I won't be able to conceive. We haven't been NTNPing that long at all, but it's something I've always worried about.


----------



## Smile181c

It's a constant worry of mine too :hugs: we just need to stay positive!

The app I use on my blackberry is period calendar (original name, huh??) and it's one of about 3 I could have chosen lol, it's pretty basic, but it tells me when I'm due AF, when I'm fertile/ov. Well, estimates I guess. I can also put in my CM state, cramps, tender bbs, headache and bodyace levels :haha: there's also a bbt chart if I decide to temp :)

Hope everyone's okay today :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Haylee. said:


> Wow we can talk lol, I'm a gamer at heart too. I've got a SNES, but it's had better days lol, I bought a wii last year and I love it, I've downloaded all the old school games onto it. Sega games omg ha I nearly fell over when I could get those lol,

The SNES is my fave!! I love all the Marios. My DH is a big Alex Kidd fan so we've got Alex Kidd in Miracle World on the Wii. Yay for gamers! :mrgreen:


----------



## Haylee.

I LOVE all things Mario lol, it is just one of those games you can play over and over again, and we have the same Alex the Kidd game. Lol OH's fav too. 
I can't wait to show my kids Mario :haha: Instead of the kids fighting each other for the control theyll be fighting me :haha:


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl said:


> Having a great day so far, thanks Haylee! :)
> 
> Except.. I did go to the chemist to buy more prenatal vitamins. Mine are behind the counter so you have to ask for them. The lady said, "Oooh! Is there a little baby on the way yet?" I just smiled and said "No, not yet." It kind of made me feel a bit crappy. :-( It's times like that when I really worry about the possibility that I won't be able to conceive. We haven't been NTNPing that long at all, but it's something I've always worried about.

Awwwww just seen this :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: try not to worry chick, :hugs: :hugs: 

TGIF??? Xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Chloe, you're right. I have to think positive thoughts. :)

Uh oh, I just realised that our next round of BD days coincides with us being interstate, staying at my dad's place. Um, that will be interesting.


----------



## Hit Girl

It's cool being is the same timezone isn't it? Yes, TGIF indeed. :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

TGIF indeed!

I'm not really a gamer but I do love a bit of Mario :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Chloe, what do you want to change your name to? Any ideas?


----------



## Smile181c

Just something with my actual name in it :haha:


----------



## Haylee.

Goodluck with the name change Chloe, it's hard when there are so many members :flow: 

Well ladies I'm off to do a bit of fishing with OH, he begged me to come so here I go lol
:wave:


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I've put a question in the help bit but haven't heard a response so doubt it'll get changed!

Ooh I go fishing with DF all the time :) although not when it's cold! I go when it's sunny so I can get a tan :haha: have fun!


----------



## Laura91

Hi everyone, wondered if I could join in on the chit-chat?

Im Laura, 20 years old and NTNP with my other half for our first! :D I don't want to join a TTC forum as we're more on the 'if it happens, it happens' feeling - although if it does happen we would both be over the moon!

Anyway, it will be nice to talk to others in the same boat! xx


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Laura :wave:

Hope you're okay :)


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> Hi Laura :wave:
> 
> Hope you're okay :)


Hi Chloe, im good thanks :)

How are you?


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey Laura! Fantastic to meet you! You're definitely in the right group. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Tonight, over dinner (at a Chinese restaurant), my DH and I were looking at my 'My Days' app on my phone and we realised that we won't be staying with my dad during the crucial time... we'll be staying with my really uptight aunt and sleeping on her sofa bed in the living room. Argh! What are we to do? :dohh:


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi laura + welcome x


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl said:


> Tonight, over dinner (at a Chinese restaurant), my DH and I were looking at my 'My Days' app on my phone and we realised that we won't be staying with my dad during the crucial time... we'll be staying with my really uptight aunt and sleeping on her sofa bed in the living room. Argh! What are we to do? :dohh:

Go for a lovely drive or to the beach :haha: oh no Hit Girl, I hope you work something out. 

Ooo what about the shower :blush:


----------



## Hit Girl

I think the shower would be a bit too obvious. She's the kind of aunt who fusses and doesn't give us a lot of space so she'd know if we were both in there. Even though we're married I'd still feel weird about it making her uncomfortable.

The beach it is. Or the car? Oh man, how bogan is that. :rofl:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morning ladies!
Another cold day in Northern Ireland lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Haylee, how was the fishing? Where do you go for that?


----------



## Laura91

Hi Hit Girl & sharonfruit :) thank you, how are you both? X


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm pretty good Laura. :) Just staying up and watching some crappy late-night tv and waiting for my period to be over. :haha:

What are you up to?


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl said:


> The beach it is. Or the car? Oh man, how bogan is that. :rofl:

 :rofl: bogan baby dancing lol



Hit Girl said:


> Haylee, how was the fishing? Where do you go for that?

 we went down to the marina where the boats leave to go to the islands. I caught a fish :happydance: even though it was a herring on a herring jig, but I was proud :haha: I caught more than matt :thumbup:


----------



## Laura91

well I should be working but since joining this I don't seem to be getting anything done :haha: it's a good job the office is quiet and im the only one in!


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm sorry if this is a bizarre thing to bring up, but have any of you read (in other threads) about people checking/feeling their cervix. I just read one where she said that there wasn't any blood on her undies but there was blood on her cervix. How do you go poking around up there (not that I want to at all, believe me)? Am I daft and this is something women normally do?


----------



## Hit Girl

Haylee. said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> The beach it is. Or the car? Oh man, how bogan is that. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: bogan baby dancing lolClick to expand...

I just don't want 'that' to be the story, you know. Like, "You were made in a car, in regional New South Wales". Oh god. 

And yay for catching more fish!! Was that on the GC?


----------



## Hit Girl

Laura91 said:


> well I should be working but since joining this I don't seem to be getting anything done :haha: it's a good job the office is quiet and im the only one in!

Seems like a perfect day in the office, to me! :)


----------



## Laura91

Im sure i read something about checking like that on another site but it completely confused me, i personally couldn't see myself wanting to try it


----------



## sharonfruit

I wouldnt know how to check anything up there haha...x


----------



## Hit Girl

I don't know how our fellas deal with our lady-flowers to be honest. There's NO WAY I would ever want to go up there looking for anything.


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> I don't know how our fellas deal with our lady-flowers to be honest. There's NO WAY I would ever want to go up there looking for anything.

thank god its not just me then! :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Laura91 said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how our fellas deal with our lady-flowers to be honest. There's NO WAY I would ever want to go up there looking for anything.
> 
> thank god its not just me then! :haha:Click to expand...

Hehe. Definitely not. I'm just so glad it's away from my face.


Does anyone here know where they were made?


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl said:


> And yay for catching more fish!! Was that on the GC?

 Up near Townsville :) but I grew up in GC :haha:



Hit Girl said:


> Laura91 said:
> 
> 
> well I should be working but since joining this I don't seem to be getting anything done :haha: it's a good job the office is quiet and im the only one in!
> 
> Seems like a perfect day in the office, to me! :)Click to expand...

 yes sounds like a good day at the office. Good thing BnB is here to keep you occupied 



Hit Girl said:


> I'm sorry if this is a bizarre thing to bring up, but have any of you read (in other threads) about people checking/feeling their cervix. I just read one where she said that there wasn't any blood on her undies but there was blood on her cervix. How do you go poking around up there (not that I want to at all, believe me)? Am I daft and this is something women normally do?

I check my cervix sometimes, it really isn't much different to if your OH likes to have fun With his fingers (sorry if that was tmi)  it sounds invasive but it is a really good way to track O along with tracking CM x


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl said:


> Laura91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how our fellas deal with our lady-flowers to be honest. There's NO WAY I would ever want to go up there looking for anything.
> 
> thank god its not just me then! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe. Definitely not. I'm just so glad it's away from my face.
> 
> 
> Does anyone here know where they were made?Click to expand...

Oh no I'm the odd one out please don't judge me lol, I'm just determined to know when I'm Oing :dohh:


----------



## Hit Girl

No TMI here lovely! :) I don't get how feeling your cervix can help with figuring out ovulation.


----------



## Hit Girl

Haylee. said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how our fellas deal with our lady-flowers to be honest. There's NO WAY I would ever want to go up there looking for anything.
> 
> thank god its not just me then! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe. Definitely not. I'm just so glad it's away from my face.
> 
> 
> Does anyone here know where they were made?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no I'm the odd one out please don't judge me lol, I'm just determine to know when I'm Oing :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh Haylee, no judging here. In fact I wish I was like you and loved it. Do you know where you were made?


----------



## Haylee.

Somewhere near Byron bay :rofl:

We were driving along one day and mum comes out with, I think you were conceived there darl, (a house they lived in once upon a time)

[email protected] mum tmi :rofl:


----------



## sharonfruit

I dont know where I was made but I've never asked, I made sure I worked out where my last pg was made though incase the little bean ever asked!! x


----------



## Hit Girl

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I love that!!!!!!!!!

I was made at the Disneyland Resort in LA. Now I feel kind of obligated to make a little person in a cool place too.


----------



## Hit Girl

sharonfruit said:


> I dont know where I was made but I've never asked, I made sure I worked out where my last pg was made though incase the little bean ever asked!! x

You should see if you can find out. It might be interesting. :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Its definitely not going to be as cool as yours! I'm scared if I asked it'd be like TMI and I'd regret it haha x


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I love that!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was made at the Disneyland Resort in LA. Now I feel kind of obligated to make a little person in a cool place too.

Wow that is a cool place to be conceived. Lucky you lol




> I dont know where I was made but I've never asked, I made sure I worked out where my last pg was made though incase the little bean ever asked!! x

 yes you should find out Sharon, might be quite the story lol x


----------



## sharonfruit

Can anyone tell me how to get the little graphic onto my sig? I want the rectangle one.. I used to be really good at codes and stuff back in the Myspace days! My profile was all HTML to the max haha but I've lost the nack :( x


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> An easier way is if you type:
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/28i94bp.jpg
> 
> but then put [ /IMG][ /URL] at the end (without the spaces :))
> [/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> 
> Here you go.


----------



## Haylee.

Hit girl! Sharonfruit needs your help lol


----------



## Haylee.

Oo your quick lol


----------



## Hit Girl

BAM! :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Are you guys worried about how your body might change after bub? I know it sounds really selfish of me to wonder that, but I do. :-(


----------



## Haylee.

Have a good night ladies, I have to peel myself away from the computer screen and go to sleep, we are cyclone-proofing our yard tomorrow and I need to be fresh. Bring on the spiders, oh dear I'm terrified of spiders lol well enough of that, I'll be back in the Australian morning to read the 50 posts I miss over night :haha: love this thread
Goodnight/morning :wave:


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanksss, can't seem to get it to work :( Yeah I think that all the time, I got massive within the first 10 weeks and my cupsize went from a D to an E! And your supposed to show even more the second time around. Blegh, I need to get back to the gym and lose all the weight I gained but its so hard in winter!x


----------



## sharonfruit

Night sweet x


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl said:


> Are you guys worried about how your body might change after bub? I know it sounds really selfish of me to wonder that, but I do. :-(

Ooo one last post, yes I'm terrified, I'm finally at a point in my life where I accept and love my body and now I have baby fever. Lol but in the end I think we'd rather have a LO and stretch marks, than no LO and no stretch marks xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Nighty night! We'll get that graphic sorted tomorrow. x


----------



## Hit Girl

Sweet dreams everyone. :sleep:


----------



## Smile181c

Laura91 said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> Hi Laura :wave:
> 
> Hope you're okay :)
> 
> 
> Hi Chloe, im good thanks :)
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

I'm good thankyou :thumbup:



Hit Girl said:


> Tonight, over dinner (at a Chinese restaurant), my DH and I were looking at my 'My Days' app on my phone and we realised that we won't be staying with my dad during the crucial time... we'll be staying with my really uptight aunt and sleeping on her sofa bed in the living room. Argh! What are we to do? :dohh:

Just do it on the sofabed! Be extra quiet :thumbup: The most important thing is you get your baby, it doesn't matter where they were conceived :flower: (that's just my opinion lol chuck it away if you dont agree:haha:



> we went down to the marina where the boats leave to go to the islands. I caught a fish :happydance: even though it was a herring on a herring jig, but I was proud :haha: I caught more than matt :thumbup:

Well done! Girls rule! :wohoo:



Laura91 said:


> well I should be working but since joining this I don't seem to be getting anything done :haha: it's a good job the office is quiet and im the only one in!

I'm the same - should totally be working but I'm too addicted to bnb! And you lovely ladies of course :)


----------



## Laura91

Iv literally been trawling the internet all day !


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl: 

I've been putting up the office xmas decorations! :xmas9:


----------



## sharonfruit

I skived uni and am trying to write a research proposal but getting distracted by BnB, its an unhealthy addiction haha, least it gets me away from fbook!!x


----------



## Laura91

sharonfruit said:


> I skived uni and am trying to write a research proposal but getting distracted by BnB, its an unhealthy addiction haha, least it gets me away from fbook!!x

thats true :haha: I just want it to be 5 o'clock now though :( seems to be taking forever. was looking forward to a really relaxing weekend with my OH and maybe a bit of BD'ing but just found out that we've got my OH's sisters staying :dohh: - slight mood spoiler


----------



## Smile181c

Bloody relatives spoiling our :sex: time! :haha:

I'm enjoying a glass of bucks fizz at work :thumbup: 

Only a small one though cause I have to drive home after work!! :drunk:


----------



## sharonfruit

Lovely!

Have you got much planned for the weekend? I'm working Fri & Sat night..! Bummer


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> Bloody relatives spoiling our :sex: time! :haha:
> 
> I'm enjoying a glass of bucks fizz at work :thumbup:
> 
> Only a small one though cause I have to drive home after work!! :drunk:

the thing is though i know it wont bother my OH but it just makes me paranoid for some ridiculous reason :blush:

ooh i think i may have to get a bottle of wine for tonight, if i can't do BD'ing i'll have to settle for something else :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

> thats true :haha: I just want it to be 5 o'clock now though :( seems to be taking forever. was looking forward to a really relaxing weekend with my OH and maybe a bit of BD'ing but just found out that we've got my OH's sisters staying :dohh: - slight mood spoiler

I know what you mean - I find it difficult to BD when anyone is in the house which is awkward because I live with my cousin, and when were not at my apartment were usually at my mums! Argh! I think thats why it took us so long first time round.. My OH used to say 'I'm firing blanks..' and I was like 'No... your just not firing often enough!!' 

X


----------



## Smile181c

Aw, is it an important time for you to BD? like ov? If it is, you should just go for it, cause you don't want to miss that egg!

Tonight's gonna be a quiet one I think, I'm trying to lay off alcohol a bit as I don't want to harm my chances of getting preg! Tomorrow, I'm going to a kareoke party/catch up at my friends house which should be fun (and cheap!:haha:)


----------



## sharonfruit

Maybe you girls can help me out - Its my cousins 21st in a couple of weeks and she bought me a Prada clutch for my 20th.. So I want to get her something snazzy, she has a Thomas Sabo charm bracelet but the most expensive charms are like £100, so I could get her an expensive one and then a cheaper one as well, or I was going to get her Uggs, because she's wanted some for ages and was really jealous when OH bought me some last month, but yesterday she bought some ankle boots with sheepskin inside, kind of similar to Uggs but a lot cheaper...?

Soooo charms or Uggs...? :) x


----------



## Smile181c

sharonfruit said:


> thats true :haha: I just want it to be 5 o'clock now though :( seems to be taking forever. was looking forward to a really relaxing weekend with my OH and maybe a bit of BD'ing but just found out that we've got my OH's sisters staying :dohh: - slight mood spoiler
> 
> I know what you mean - I find it difficult to BD when anyone is in the house which is awkward because I live with my cousin, and when were not at my apartment were usually at my mums! Argh! I think thats why it took us so long first time round.. My OH used to say 'I'm firing blanks..' and I was like 'No... your just not firing often enough!!'
> 
> XClick to expand...

I'm in the same situation but different :haha: me and OH haven't been BDing enough recently (I think it's just cause we've been together so long we've just hit a wall and so BD is a rare occurence!) so now we have to get back into the swing of BDing a lot more! I'm pretty sure this is why we've gone nearly 2 years with the pull out method, and no pregnancies!


----------



## Laura91

I think so - i've been off the pill since August but my periods havent fully decided what they are doing yet. This month seemed to be normal though and it is around now that i would be O so I don't want to chance it :)


----------



## sharonfruit

When my cycles get more regular I'm gonna start planning 'romantic weekends away' around ov!! haha x


----------



## Laura91

sharonfruit said:


> Maybe you girls can help me out - Its my cousins 21st in a couple of weeks and she bought me a Prada clutch for my 20th.. So I want to get her something snazzy, she has a Thomas Sabo charm bracelet but the most expensive charms are like £100, so I could get her an expensive one and then a cheaper one as well, or I was going to get her Uggs, because she's wanted some for ages and was really jealous when OH bought me some last month, but yesterday she bought some ankle boots with sheepskin inside, kind of similar to Uggs but a lot cheaper...?
> 
> Soooo charms or Uggs...? :) x

I would say charms if it's for a 21st that way she has something to keep :) x


----------



## Smile181c

Definite charms if it's a 21st :thumbup: cause it's something she can keep!

Fingers crossed your cycles are back to normal and it's ov time! x


----------



## Laura91

sharonfruit said:


> When my cycles get more regular I'm gonna start planning 'romantic weekends away' around ov!! haha x

I might have to try this idea if OH makes this weekend a regular thing :haha:




Smile181c said:


> I'm in the same situation but different :haha: me and OH haven't been BDing enough recently (I think it's just cause we've been together so long we've just hit a wall and so BD is a rare occurence!) so now we have to get back into the swing of BDing a lot more! I'm pretty sure this is why we've gone nearly 2 years with the pull out method, and no pregnancies!

So how long have you actually been NTNP?


----------



## sharonfruit

Okay I'll go for charms :) Thanks girlies X


----------



## Smile181c

Um only officially for a couple of days :blush: but hoping for a long time before that! lol 

Before he agreed to NTNP/TTC we just used the pull out method, cause I didn't like being on the pill and he didn't like condoms :haha: it was just a case of if it happens, it happens. (Much like now, although it was an unspoken agreement before!)


----------



## sharonfruit

I used to get annoyed because my OH's family live in Ireland and he was always planning trips over there and I was like well thats prime time!! Thats our little code for ov haha, but he never got it that much, then after we got pg and then mcd hes defo more onboard the BD bus!! So cant wait to get my cycles back now :) x


----------



## Smile181c

That's good that he's fully on board now!


----------



## sharonfruit

So I just called the hospital and told them I'm still getting + HPTs and on & off bleeding after 2 weeks and they told me to wait another week, what a nightmare, feels like this is going to take forever, as soon as I get my cycle back im going to BD 5 times a day haha and make sure its a BFP first time loool x


----------



## Laura91

sharonfruit said:


> So I just called the hospital and told them I'm still getting + HPTs and on & off bleeding after 2 weeks and they told me to wait another week, what a nightmare, feels like this is going to take forever, as soon as I get my cycle back im going to BD 5 times a day haha and make sure its a BFP first time loool x

sorry to hear that! :hugs: but lots of making up to do after :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry to hear that Sharon :nope: 

I hope it stops soon, then you can start looking to the future :hugs:

(not trying to say that you can forget about your angel baby :hugs:)


----------



## Webbykinskt

Anyone testing Sunday girls? Xx


----------



## Saradavies89

hey girls still here sorry nt been on for a cpl fo days i know if i got alot to catch up on so i will have a afternoon of reading it tomoz jus fort id pop in and say hi xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh, exciting Katie! No I'm on tail end of AF myself, but good luck, fingers and toes crossed for you! xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi Sara, I know there's so much to keep on top of here eh? I will also try to settle down with a glass of vino and catch up over the weekend!


----------



## Smile181c

Nope I'm not due on until the 9th but I'm 90% sure that I'm out! Good luck though! Praying its a :bfp: for you! Xx


----------



## dontworry

Before I catch up on my reading, I just want to share that I have the worst butterflies in my stomach feeling right now. I just called and left a message at a daycare for a position that is completely IDEAL - but I'm nervous that I'm unqualified, too young, or it's too far away and I can't get transportation! Please cross your fingers and toes for me!


----------



## dontworry

Okay - finally caught up, and updated the front page with Rosie and Laura's stats! :D Welcome, welcome!

I'm on the tail end of my period, hoping that it actually stops completely today as I usually have a five-day cycle. I'm not doing much today besides some much-needed laundry and cleaning up the kitchen again! And hopefully some BDing later on lmao. 
I made a batch of the most delicious cookies last night! They're butterscotch and mini-chocolate chip and I didn't burn a single one - I'm so proud of myself! lol.

Hope everyone is well today - don't know how much I'll be allowed on the computer but I'll be dropping in every once in a while! :hugs:


----------



## annalee2003

Im out for the rest of the weekend. Will catch up with you all on Monday. :hugs:

Good luck to everyone, and :dust: to all! :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

I'm catching a cold. :(


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck for your job!! I'll keep everything crossed :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Laura91

Thanks for addin my details :flower: Hope everyones enjoying their weekend. I'll catch up properly Monday as I'm having to use my phone to come on here and its a nightmare :dohh:! X


----------



## Smile181c

I hate updating on my phone haha its so slow!

I'm currently out right now but I'm so concious of drinking because of TTC! I just don't want anything to stand in the way so I'm actually the only sober one right now! :haha: xx


----------



## roodles

Okay, I finally caught up with everything I missed over the last couple of days! I've been staying at my parents', where my 6 month old nephew is living at the moment - long story - so have been spending more time doting on him than I have been online.

Thanks for adding my details to the front page Jess :) Totally sympathise with being on the tail end of your period, but I have to say that I have never wanted a period so much in my life before, haha. I would just like things to go back to normal so I know where I am in my cycle.

Speaking of which, you guys mentioned apps. Can anyone recommend a good one for Android? 

I know what you guys mean about BDing being awkward around relatives! There has been no BDing for the last couple of days for that reason... I think if I were ovulating I would rather do it in a car or something and risk being arrested for indecent exposure, haha.

Okay, I'm off for sleepy time. Hope you ladies have a great night.

xo


----------



## Haylee.

Hello lovelies, hope you all had a beautiful weekend.. :flow: xx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Haylee.

Smile181c said:


> I hate updating on my phone haha its so slow!
> 
> I'm currently out right now but I'm so concious of drinking because of TTC! I just don't want anything to stand in the way so I'm actually the only sober one right now! :haha: xx

 I was the only sober one this weekend too :haha: it was nice to have a hangover free weekend :)



dontworry said:


> Before I catch up on my reading, I just want to share that I have the worst butterflies in my stomach feeling right now. I just called and left a message at a daycare for a position that is completely IDEAL - but I'm nervous that I'm unqualified, too young, or it's too far away and I can't get transportation! Please cross your fingers and toes for me!

 Goodluck chicky, FX'd, have you heard back from them? 



Webbykinskt said:
 

> Anyone testing Sunday girls? Xx

I got a :bfn: :( did you test Webbykinskt? Goodluck :flow:

I say roll on next month, I have a good feeling about Janurary 2012 x :dust:


----------



## Webbykinskt

I think I just got my bfp girls!! 7 and a half months of ntnp and I get there!!! Xx


----------



## Haylee.

Really?? Did u post a pic in bfp announcements, ? Can we see lol x congrats :wohoo:


----------



## Smile181c

Congratulations! :wohoo: so so happy for you!! First :bfp: of the group!

Sorry about your :bfn: haylee :hugs: I have a good feeling about January too :thumbup:


----------



## Haylee.

Thanks Chloe :hugs: will you be doing anything in particular this cycle or just BDing whenever? X


----------



## sharonfruit

Congratulations!!!x


----------



## Webbykinskt

No pics up yet. I'll post it in a few minutes when I get to the computer x


----------



## Haylee.

Congrats again :happydance: !! You've given me ( and I'm sure all the other chickies NTNP) alot of hope :haha: xx


----------



## Webbykinskt

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/816798-my-bfp.html#post14322320

There's my preg test thread. I'm not doing a bfp announcement til I've done a digi haha. Thanks girlies! x


----------



## Haylee.

Yes I can see that second line clear as day! :) do you know how many dpo you are? How exciting. When do you plan on testing with a digi? Xx


----------



## Webbykinskt

Thank you :) I think I'm around 14dpo... I waited on purpose even though I kinda knew already. For the past few days I felt nervous about testing haha. I think I'll test with a digi after I get a couple more bfps. I'm just so worried about still getting AF... I feel so weird... xx


----------



## Haylee.

Fingers crossed it's a sticky bean, sending you lots of sticky :dust: well done for not testing until 14 dpo, I'm a POAS a holic :haha:
Goodluck! X


----------



## Webbykinskt

Thank you so much hun :) I'm still not 100% convinced yet. DF isn't either but we'll see haha x


----------



## Smile181c

Haylee. said:


> Thanks Chloe :hugs: will you be doing anything in particular this cycle or just BDing whenever? X

Well, I now know that Matt is definitely up for actively trying (I'll explain more in my journal!) So we've decided that we'll just BD every other day around my fertile period and hope for the best! :haha: 

What about you?x


----------



## roodles

Webbykinskt said:


> Thank you :) I think I'm around 14dpo... I waited on purpose even though I kinda knew already. For the past few days I felt nervous about testing haha. I think I'll test with a digi after I get a couple more bfps. I'm just so worried about still getting AF... I feel so weird... xx

Congratulations! I'm happy for you :happydance: If you don't mind me asking, how did you kind of know before testing? Did you have any early pregnancy symptoms, or was it "a woman knows" kinda thing? 

I have a hunch about January being The Month as well - although maybe it's more of a hope, hehe.

Hope you all are having lovely lazy Sundays. I'm sitting in front of an open fire with my husband - it's dark, freezing, and pelting with rain outside. Maybe we'll toast some marshmallows later :)

Here's a question for you lovely girlies - I've read a few times in this thread about not drinking because it could harm your chances of conceiving. Does someone mind explaining this to me? I'm not a heavy drinker but I do enjoy a couple of glasses of wine. Do you avoid this around BDing, or ovulating, or totally? 

Also, can I just say that I just found this smilie, and it cracked me up... :spermy: Bahahaha!


----------



## Webbykinskt

Thank you hunny :) Well my main symptoms were a really bad cold/flu thing from 7dpo til now and (TMI) really loose stools. I had a 'feeling' about two days ago, and the fact I was nervous to test gave it away. The line took about 3 minutes to show so I was starting to doubt it, but I sat there willing it to show up and it did!! 

I didn't stop myself having the odd drink in my tww. Life is too stressful to stop everything in the TWW I think. Excessive binges and stuff would be harmful but a few drinks here and there can't hurt. Xx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm just avoiding it more to do with the fact that I've been going out a lot whilst WTT (passing time!) And its a nice change to have a break from it! I don't think a few drinks here or there will hurt, its just binges etc :thumbup:

Webbykinst - did you have any sort of plan with NTNP or did you just BD when you felt like it?xx


----------



## Webbykinskt

We just carried on as normal until ov week, then I was very forward :rofl: I actually ov'd a week late and I had worn DF out the week before so we only bd'd twice the week I concieved :wacko: I found just not stressing too much helped. I was also experiencing so much ewcm it was unreal xx


----------



## Smile181c

Aw your poor OH :haha:


----------



## Webbykinskt

:rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl:

Since we've been TTC I don't think my OH has had so much :sex:!!


----------



## youngmommie

Hi everyone! I'm new here and am lookng for advice and some chit chat. I have been on the pill for almost 6 months and have only had 3 periods. My finace and I have decided that we want a little one but aren't in a hurry and that it will happen when it is suppose to happen. How ever I would really like a little one as soon as possible as it seems everyone around me including ppl who don't even want children are conceiving. Any advice on what I can do to increase my chance?


----------



## Smile181c

Hey! :wave:

Do you mean you've been off the pill for 6 months? It might take a few months for you cycles to get back on track which is probably why you've only had 3 periods :hugs: you can try OPKs, charting etc to see when you're ovulating etc but if you're trying to stay relaxed about it then it might end up being quite stressful!

We're all here to support each other so if you've got any probs/questions we'll do our best to help! Welcome! :) xx


----------



## youngmommie

Woops! Yes i ment that i have been OFF it for six months lol. My bad. I don't really want to do any of that charting bussiness. I was on the pill for about 2 1/2 years and was really regular. My cycles have been around the 60 day mark...last cycle i had myself convince that i was pergnant because i had a false positive hpt :( then ended up have a really heavy flow so i thought i mc. turns out my af was just taking her time.. Is there anything you gals do to help you casually conceive?


----------



## Smile181c

I was gonna say - coming off the pill might help :haha:

Sorry about the false +ve :hugs:

On this cycle (my first proper one) after AF that's due next week, we're gonna be dtd every other day in what we think is my fertile period (we're not using OPKs or charting either) and hoping for our :bfp:! X


----------



## youngmommie

This may sound dumb but was does dtd stand for? lol :)


----------



## Webbykinskt

Doing the dirty or the deed :sex:


----------



## youngmommie

lol thats funny..i'm not familair with the lingo!


----------



## Haylee.

Hehehehe I've also heard it being called doing the dance.. :haha: when I write BDing, I'm meaning baby dancing lol, i also call a :bfn: big f#%king negative instead of big fat negative :rofl:

I think we mite BD everyother day too, ( were both secretly getting impatient I think) 
And I will definitely be having a drink over Xmas period :happydance: just not binging. I have a good feeling fOr Jan. December is looking like a good month to stress less, relax and let the good times roll! :haha: xx
:dust:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

My god girls - I can't keep up with you lot!! Last time I checked the thread there was 28 pages - now there's nearly double!

Hope you are all ok

X


----------



## Haylee.

Hey ladies, I don't know if you know this but in your BnB settings you can change how many Posts you see per page. I think 40 is the maximum, but that's what I have mine set to, and it is alot better. And there is only 12 pages of this thread then, lol just a little easier to read x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Huge congrats to webbykinskt!! I bet it was a fantastic feeling seeing those 2 pink lines. Hopefully therell be some more lucky BFPs before Xmas. Let us know if you do a digi 

X


----------



## Webbykinskt

Thank you very much hun. Yeah it was amazing to see them. I'll be doing a digi on Tuesday if/when I get another decent line tomorrow :) xx

I'm passing over some bfp dust for you all :) xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Haylee. said:


> Hey ladies, I don't know if you know this but in your BnB settings you can change how many Posts you see per page. I think 40 is the maximum, but that's what I have mine set to, and it is alot better. And there is only 12 pages of this thread then, lol just a little easier to read x

Brilliant - going to do this now! thanks x


----------



## dontworry

KATIE OMG, CONGRATULATIONS!! I mean, that totally looks like a BFP. I can't wait til you test more, how freaking exciting!

You have to tell us the INSTANT you know, so that I can update the front page and put that we've got a BFP under our belt already! Oh gosh this totally changed my mood around (I've had a rotten day - will update in my journal lol). What a Christmas gift that is!!


----------



## dontworry

OOOOH and welcome to youngmommie! :flower:


----------



## smmrz

*Not sure if I can still introduce myself here.. 
My name is Samantha. I'm 20 years old. DH and I are ttc our first child but I decided to change over to NTNP because ttc and I couldn't figure out how to keep track of everything..plus it's stressful..so I'm just going with what nature decides *


----------



## Smile181c

I'm so glad one of us has our :bfp: already :wohoo:

I'm gonna change my settings too :thumbup: x


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Samantha! How are u? X


----------



## dontworry

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9888-funny-pregnancy-stories-photos-more.html

I've spent the last hour reading that and I am CRACKING UP! About to start looking at funny maternity clothes. I love hilarious onesies, too, so might find some pictures and post them for you lovely, lovely ladies. :)


----------



## dontworry

And Welcome Sam!!! So glad you've come over - I know it cane be stressful. :( Hopefully keeping our minds off of it will give us our BFP's! Good luck!


----------



## dontworry

Oh, and to youngmommie - what would you like your stats to say on the front page? Did you want your age and NTNP or TTC up there? :flower:


----------



## dontworry

The Preggo Eggo one means a lot to me, and I'm definitely buying it when I get knocked up! (My OH always says I'm gonna be his preggo eggo lol.)https://images5.cpcache.com/product/504196215v0_240x240_Front_Color-Black.jpghttps://images2.cpcache.com/product/133490952v5_240x240_Front_Color-Black.jpg
https://images6.cpcache.com/product/133237356v5_480x480_Front_Color-Black.jpghttps://images3.cpcache.com/product/448725973v5_480x480_Front_Color-Black.jpghttps://images8.cpcache.com/product/131299568v4_480x480_Front_Color-White.jpghttps://images7.cpcache.com/product/166391397v5_480x480_Front_Color-White.jpghttps://images6.cpcache.com/product/232548956v4_480x480_Front_Color-Black.jpghttps://images9.cpcache.com/product/178630619v5_240x240_Front_Color-CloudWhite.jpg

AHAHAHAHA. There is more, but thought I'd separate it out lol!


----------



## Smile181c

I love funny maternity t shirts :haha:

Did you get those off cafe press? Love that website!


----------



## dontworry

https://images0.cpcache.com/product/131296820v2_480x480_Front_Color-White.jpghttps://images3.cpcache.com/product/131297273v2_480x480_Front_Color-White.jpghttps://images0.cpcache.com/product/131299590v1_240x240_Front_Color-White.jpghttps://images5.cpcache.com/product/239993735v7_460x460_Front_Color-White.jpg

I can't stop!! Gah I've already spent so much imaginary money lol. 


OH - I also wanted to ask, but I'm hoping that as we each get our BFP's that we will continue to talk with one another! We can always switch up the group as we go along or make another one, but I really enjoy being able to chat with you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

Yeah, Cafepress! :) I googled funny maternity shirts and of course Cafepress was first lol.


----------



## Webbykinskt

dontworry said:


> KATIE OMG, CONGRATULATIONS!! I mean, that totally looks like a BFP. I can't wait til you test more, how freaking exciting!
> 
> You have to tell us the INSTANT you know, so that I can update the front page and put that we've got a BFP under our belt already! Oh gosh this totally changed my mood around (I've had a rotten day - will update in my journal lol). What a Christmas gift that is!!

Will defo keep you updated. I've got my fmu ready... Just waiting til I can be bothered to go to the shop lol xx


----------



## dontworry

Wish I could send you one of mine through the internet.

Here you go: https://www.help-gettingpregnant.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/clearblue-pregnancy-test-l.jpg

:rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm definately sticking around when I get my bfp!! We're all in it together :) x


----------



## Laura91

Webbykinskt said:


> I think I just got my bfp girls!! 7 and a half months of ntnp and I get there!!! Xx

Congratulations! Maybe this will give us all a bit of luck? :happydance:



roodles said:


> Here's a question for you lovely girlies - I've read a few times in this thread about not drinking because it could harm your chances of conceiving. Does someone mind explaining this to me? I'm not a heavy drinker but I do enjoy a couple of glasses of wine. Do you avoid this around BDing, or ovulating, or totally?

I generally only have a drink on a weekend (a couple of glasses/bottle of wine) but around when I am O, I tend not to have anything. I don't think it would actually make a difference but I like to think it does :haha:



Smile181c said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Since we've been TTC I don't think my OH has had so much :sex:!!

Snap!



youngmommie said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and am lookng for advice and some chit chat. I have been on the pill for almost 6 months and have only had 3 periods. My finace and I have decided that we want a little one but aren't in a hurry and that it will happen when it is suppose to happen. How ever I would really like a little one as soon as possible as it seems everyone around me including ppl who don't even want children are conceiving. Any advice on what I can do to increase my chance?

Hi youngmommie :flower:



Haylee. said:


> Hey ladies, I don't know if you know this but in your BnB settings you can change how many Posts you see per page. I think 40 is the maximum, but that's what I have mine set to, and it is alot better. And there is only 12 pages of this thread then, lol just a little easier to read x

I've done this and it's so much easier :)



smmrz said:


> *Not sure if I can still introduce myself here..
> My name is Samantha. I'm 20 years old. DH and I are ttc our first child but I decided to change over to NTNP because ttc and I couldn't figure out how to keep track of everything..plus it's stressful..so I'm just going with what nature decides *

Hi Samantha :flower:


----------



## Laura91

Wow that took some catching up on! I really need to get my laptop sorted at home so that I don't have to try and use my phone :wacko:

Hope everyone's had a nice weekend :flower: 

Has anybody had any snow yet? I just looked out of the window at work and we had a 30 second blast of it! :happydance:


----------



## dontworry

I sort of wish we had snow here! We get it very rarely here in California, however this year was a bit weird. We had a big snow (big for us is like two/three inches, lol!) on New Year's this year, and then again in February or March - it was crazy! I loved it for the most part, until our car got stuck at a friend's house. :(


----------



## Smile181c

We haven't had any yet, but we usually get quite a bit :thumbup: 

In my old place, we lived at the top of the hill and it was a nightmare getting to/leaving the house. This time we live on a flat road, but because I've moved so far away from work, if we get snowed in, I'll have no choice to just miss work because I can't catch a bus/taxi!


----------



## Webbykinskt

Thanks for the test don'tworry lol!! Bloody chemist in walking distance was shut and my car is still broken so I'm waiting for DF to take me to boots and get a frer. I think my line is convincing enough to get one :rofl: I think I might get another cheapish one as I want to see lines!!!!! I want to be 100% convinced before I go doctors. 

Can't wait to do a digi tomorrow if/when I get more lines!!! xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Can't wait to see more lines! So exciting :D x


----------



## Webbykinskt

I'm glad someone other than me is excited haha. My sister has just moaned that my fmu is in the bathroom waiting :rofl: She can stuff it!! It's gold dust this stuff :haha: xx


----------



## Smile181c

:haha: tell her to deal with it! Don't let it go out of your sight :haha:

I'm living vicariously through you until I get my own lines!


----------



## Webbykinskt

:rofl: haha yeah by all means you can :flower: DF needs to hurry up haha. xx


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah come on DF! When can he take you? x


----------



## Webbykinskt

I think I hear him! I'll be back soon xx


----------



## Smile181c

Woo good luck!


----------



## dontworry

LMAO Chloe. "I'm living vicariously through you". I am cracking up over here, and it's 4am (why yes, I AM crazy). I don't think I want to go to sleep today (and I have an interview for unemployment and possibly an interview for an actual job, lmao!). 

You better pee on a stick soon, Katie, we're dying over here!


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl - I see you're lurking! We haven't heard from you in a lil bit, give us something to talk about while we all squirm and wait for Katie, lol!


----------



## Smile181c

Sharon's lurking too :haha: we see you! :ninja:

I'm glad I'm providing the amusement! It's making the day go quicker :)


----------



## dontworry

It's weird to think that my OH will be getting off of work in only three hours. I really do need to go to sleep. But I REFUSE.


----------



## Smile181c

How come you don't want to sleep? x


----------



## dontworry

No reason, really, besides not being tired at the moment. I'm hoping that eating something warm will lull me into it though, so I'm making a bowl of soup and watching another episode of How I Met Your Mother, and then I'll probably try to sleep. Maybe. Haha.


----------



## Smile181c

Fair enough :thumbup:

If I go to bed later than 10pm, I'm usually exhausted in the morning :blush: I'm such an old lady! :haha:


----------



## Webbykinskt

https://i40.tinypic.com/r8bkev.jpg

What do we think girls?? I'm so shocked and feel so surreal haha. I've been dreaming of this day for so many years and now I'm like... opps.. :haha: xx


----------



## dontworry

Katie, you are officially knocked up!


----------



## Smile181c

OMG! :wohoo: That line couldn't get any darker! It's beautiful :cloud9:

So, so happy for you hun :hugs:

Can't wait till I get to see 'pregnant' pop up on the screen! Is it lame that I could literally cry for you right now?! :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Look at those gorgeous lines, and that beautiful word! AHHH! Can I add that you're pregnant to the front page? :D


----------



## Webbykinskt

Of course you can put it on the front page :D... I'm soo amazed... It's not lame... Cry for me... I'm just sat here staring at them :haha: xx


----------



## dontworry

Okay, I'm adding you now!

Jeeze I can't imagine how shocked you must feel right now lol. Who are you going to tell first? Or are you going to wait a bit?


----------



## sharonfruit

Awh maaaaaan so excited and happy for you double and triple congratulations!!!!! Yaaaay, wishing for a happy and healthy 9 months for you!! I am sure it will be :D Yaaay.

So yeah I was lurking in the midst of my Blackberry screen - I have been in a lecture all morning snoorrrreeeee!

xoxoxox


----------



## Hit Girl

Katie this is so @#%&/*&# exciting!!!!

My bloody internet has been dropping out and it's driving me bananas! I've been trying to post and nothing was loading. Currently typing rather slowly and clumsily on my phone.


----------



## Webbykinskt

Thank you all ladies!! I am pretty shocked. Totally wasn't expecting it being as we lost our house on the 1st... I actually said it would be ironic if it happened then :rofl: We're back at our respective parents' atm so we'll have to find somewhere before August!! xx


----------



## dontworry

Aw man, everyone's internet/computers have been breaking lately. I need to go knock on some wood to prevent it happening to me. Too bad my OH isn't home.


LOL. I'm making immature jokes. Now you know I'm tired!


----------



## sharonfruit

Lovely summer baby yey :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Internet sorted! :happydance: Back on my computer. Phew!

I've caught up on everything. Hello to all the new faces! :flower:

Katie, I am so happy for you. How do you feel? Nervous? Excited? Terrified?


----------



## Webbykinskt

All of the above!!! Haha. I'm kinda like... opps did I mean for this to happen?? And then I think about it and I'm on :cloud9: :cry: xx


----------



## dontworry

Woohoo! Welcome back to the internet worldz, Hit Girl!  

This soup is almost working! I actually rubbed my eyes. It's nearly 5am and my interview is between 10am and 12pm. Goodness.


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> Woohoo! Welcome back to the internet worldz, Hit Girl!
> 
> This soup is almost working! I actually rubbed my eyes. It's nearly 5am and my interview is between 10am and 12pm. Goodness.

Golly gooshness! Yes, your interviews! You going to be okay?? What kind of job are you going for?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yey Katie :) it's all official now! I'm so excited for you. Hoping some of us on here will get to be your bump buddies!

You've put a smile on my face!

How long have you been NTNP for?

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Good luck for your interview dontworry! Let us know how you get on

X


----------



## sharonfruit

dontworry said:


> Woohoo! Welcome back to the internet worldz, Hit Girl!
> 
> This soup is almost working! I actually rubbed my eyes. It's nearly 5am and my interview is between 10am and 12pm. Goodness.

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> Golly gooshness! Yes, your interviews! You going to be okay?? What kind of job are you going for?

My interview that's between 10-12 is actually just for unemployment benefits. I will most likely be denied because I willingly quit my job (I've applied before over a year ago), but I'm hoping that the fact that I had to quit because of medical reasons will help my case. This would just be until I get another job, which will hopefully be soon.

But I'm also expecting a call from a lady that runs a Preschool/Daycare center, and she's hiring an Assistant Teacher. I'm wishing with all of my might that she gives me a chance, since I'm probably under-qualified compared to some people around here, but I've got lots of experience in the field and I'm hoping that will win her over (if she calls me back lol).


----------



## dontworry

Alright, I'm throwing the towel in! Lol. Don't let them think I didn't go without a fight. 

And clearly, I'm delusional! Haha. Goodnight, lovely ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Webbykinskt

We were NTNP for over 7 months to get our bfp. I've only had two periods since coming off Cerazette in April. Good luck with the interview!! xx


----------



## sharonfruit

You only had 2 periods - So chances are you only ovulated twice... and you got your BFP the second time round! Lucky girl :) Hope we are all as lucky as you!x


----------



## Smile181c

Goodnight! 

Aw katie look at your ticker :) you have a little poppyseed :cloud9:


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, all the very best with it all. Get some sleep! x


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> Goodnight!
> 
> Aw katie look at your ticker :) you have a little poppyseed :cloud9:

Gah! We have a little poppyseed in our group! :mrgreen:


----------



## Smile181c

Woo! 

I keep wishing for a :bfp: next week now :dohh: even though I know it's HIGHLY unlikely! :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Why so highly unlikely, lovely Chloe?

(Also I see they still haven't changed your username. Slackers.)


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I know, i haven't heard anything yet :wacko:

Because we decided on TTC after ov this cycle and although I think we may have dtd on one of my fertile days, but he pulled out (even though he pushed it back in after :wacko:) so it really would be a miracle if I got pg!


----------



## sharonfruit

Next month is the oneeeee :thumbup: im excited :D


----------



## Smile181c

It is indeed :thumbup:


----------



## Webbykinskt

Someone else needs to get a BFP with me!!! :dust: xx


----------



## Smile181c

I'll be wishing for my miracle :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## Hit Girl

I'll try my hardest this month. Promise.

I'm still a little bit hesitant to - which I know is stupid because it's due to my fear of hospitals/birth/medical stuff. :cry:


----------



## Smile181c

Hesitant to get your :bfp:? We're all scared hun :hugs:

Could you not try to have a home birth, to overcome your fear of the hospital? Or arrange to visit the maternity/labour ward several times to de-sensitise yourself to it?

My biggest fear of having a baby, is having to be in a hospital. My family have been in and out of hospitals for the past few years for various reasons, and I find it extremely difficult to look at it as a place where lives begin :hugs: OH isn't really into home birthing though, and I'd like him to be comfortable too so I'll have to work on my aversion to the place! xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Thanks Chloe. :hugs:

I wouldn't do a home birth as I feel it's a good idea to be in a hospital in case anything goes wrong. I think the visits would be an excellent idea to familiarise myself with the place. I know I shouldn't but a part of me sees pregnancy as an illness. Crazy huh? I think it's probably because it ends with a hospital visit and in my mind, nothing good happens in hospitals. It's good to know I'm not the only one who sees hospitals like that. I'm also worried the staff won't be nice to me and will lose patience with me because I'll be so scared.


----------



## Smile181c

That's another one of my fears too! I've heard so many horror stories here about how unfriendly the midwives can be, and I really don't want to be upset at a time where I'd like to be calm (and excited) to meet my first child! 

We can work on it together :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> That's another one of my fears too! I've heard so many horror stories here about how unfriendly the midwives can be, and I really don't want to be upset at a time where I'd like to be calm (and excited) to meet my first child!
> 
> We can work on it together :hugs:

Deal! :hugs: (I wish there was a high-five smiley on here.)


----------



## sharonfruit

Honestly girls you hear all the horror stories but in my short 11 week pregnancy every professional I met was so friendly and so kind - even my male midwife!

I was so worried when I got my BFP I was looking into paying for a private birth but seriously please dont get too scared, I dont think there is anything to worry about!!x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha that would be cool *high5* 

Rahh can't stop thinking about babies now! :haha: thinking about how I'd tell OH, family etc it's pretty fun trying to think of the most creative ways  I'm not one to just sit down and say 'I'm pregnant' :blush: x


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks Sharon :hugs: x


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you Sharon. That means a whole lot. x :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

Have we had a conversation about how we'd tell our OH's about our :bfp:'s yet? We talk about so much :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

I can't even imagine that. Wow. I'm thinking about it now. I would demand he be in the loo with me. Probably holding my hand. If he doesn't want to see me wee, he can look the other way. I would probably be so nervous about the result, that I think he'd be the one checking it and telling me. :haha:

What about you?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> Have we had a conversation about how we'd tell our OH's about our :bfp:'s yet? We talk about so much :haha:

Oooh, what a fab convo :)

I wouldn't have to worry about how to tell him cos I'd have to have him with me when I poas. I'm so scared about doing anyway that there's no way I could be on my own. Id need DHs moral support! Haha. 

X


----------



## Laura91

Finally my boss has gone out of the office which means an afternoon on here :happydance:!

I see a lot of people saying they test way too much on other threads but I sometimes feel its my OH wanting to test all the time :haha: I only have to have a slight belly ache or be tired and he's suggesting buying a test! I think he'd actually die if i said id got a BFP x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm gonna be testing on my own :haha: if I get a BFP i plan on taping it to the bathroom mirror and writing 'Congratulations Daddy' in lipstick or something around it and then just waiting until he uses the bathroom and sees it :haha:

For my mum I'm gonna ask her to come to lunch with me (we go to lunch together a lot so it won't be out of the ordinary) then I'm gonna say 'Ooh I've brought lily a present' (she's my 5 year old sister) and it'll be a tshirt saying 'I'm gonna be an aunty' :haha: when my mum cottons on I'll give her a picture of the scan photo :happydance:

I'm pretty sure Matt's just gonna say to his mum 'Clo's pregnant' and then watch her reaction :dohh:


----------



## Hit Girl

I've never tested before. Never felt the need so far. Geez, imagine that! Even buying a test...


----------



## Smile181c

I've tested when I've had a couple of scared and I was SO nervous!! But I think I was more nervous because I didn't know what DF's reaction was gonna be. Now I know he'd be happy, I can't wait! x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> I've never tested before. Never felt the need so far. Geez, imagine that! Even buying a test...

Same here! 

X


----------



## Hit Girl

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> I've never tested before. Never felt the need so far. Geez, imagine that! Even buying a test...
> 
> Same here!
> 
> XClick to expand...

It's so hard to picture it, right? Maybe because I worry that I'm barren, I don't let myself 'go' there mentally.


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs: PMA hun xx


----------



## Hit Girl

I need to staple those three letters to my forehead.


----------



## Smile181c

Its difficult to keep it but I'll do my best to boost morale :thumbup: x


----------



## Webbykinskt

I'll try and help... I thought I would never get preggers and now look!! We'll all be fine!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Hit Girl

You guys are awesome! I love you all so damn much. You have no idea how much I appreciate it. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

So glad there's other people who feel exactly the same as me :)

X


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, you're really scared too?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Im scared to poas as I can't ever imagine it would be a BFP. I don't want to be one of these women who gets BFN after BFN then becomes devastated. 

I just don't feel as though I'm 'lucky' enough to see 2 lines. It sounds daft but for as long as I know I've always had a niggling voice in my head saying that something's gunna be wrong with me :(

I know it sounds depressing but it worries me so much that we might nit be able to get a BFP

X


----------



## Webbykinskt

I've felt like that for the 4 years I was WTT... xx


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs: I know exactly what you mean xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh BBH, :hugs: I'm exactly the same. I'm scared I won't be able to and I'm scared that if I do, I'll have to go through giving birth. Like you I have always worried that there's something wrong with me (even though I've had all the checks and got the thumbs up). I remember when I was at uni (I was about 20 yo) and I wanted a fertility test from my GP. I wasn't thinking about getting pregnant then (boy, I was not ready for that at all, especially in retrospect) but I wanted to know that I could. She said my levels were fine but you don't really know until you start trying.


----------



## Hit Girl

I've got to head to bed gorgeous ladies. I'll be back on at a more sensible hour. (Almost 2am here). x


----------



## Smile181c

Goodnight :thumbup: x


----------



## Webbykinskt

Sleep well xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks girls and goodnight hitgirl! I keep forgetting not everyone is from the UK!

X


----------



## Smile181c

I'm still here :thumbup:! X


----------



## Laura91

Haven't managed to post in a while, how's everyone doing? any plans for tonight? :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm good thanks - how are you?

I'm going to buy my secret santa pressie on my way home ready for our team xmas meal at work on wednesday! Then gonna cook tea and chill out! Might get some BD in but we'll see :haha: 

Feeling a bit sick still but I think I'm just hungry lol xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> I'm good thanks - how are you?
> 
> I'm going to buy my secret santa pressie on my way home ready for our team xmas meal at work on wednesday! Then gonna cook tea and chill out! Might get some BD in but we'll see :haha:
> 
> Feeling a bit sick still but I think I'm just hungry lol xx

Feeling a bit sick, eh? ;)

X


----------



## Smile181c

Haha uh huh, felt sick all day :haha: not reading too much into it though! I could also say that I've been overly emotional and I have dry, cracked sore lips and a coldsore is coming through but I won't :haha:

Pretty sure I'm not duffed tbh x


----------



## Laura91

I'm ok thanks :) wishing these next 9 days would hurry up. I can feel myself getting more excited and I don't wanna get my hopes up :dohh: - its gonna be a long 9 days haha! When are you testing next? X


----------



## Smile181c

I'm due AF on friday so I'll just have to wait and see lol I've usually had some AF symptoms by now though and I've not had anything as far as I can remember :shrug: so who knows!


----------



## Laura91

Aww! Well fx'd the witch stays away! X


----------



## Smile181c

Indeed! She'll show though, she always does! Lol damn her!  what are your plans for tonight? X


----------



## Laura91

Haha i know that feeling! Well OH's out at football so no doubt he'll be too tired to DTD when he gets home - i know it wont make any difference but I like the practising :happydance:! Other than that its a soap night, I get to catch up on all my crappy telly in peace :) xx


----------



## Smile181c

Nice :) I've just had a shower and now I'm settling down to watch how I met your mother :thumbup:

Doubt we'll DTD tonight, Matts pretty subdued from work :shrug: I Want it to be Friday already so I can see if the witch is coming or not! :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Laura91 said:


> Haha i know that feeling! Well OH's out at football so no doubt he'll be too tired to DTD when he gets home - i know it wont make any difference but I like the practising :happydance:! Other than that its a soap night, I get to catch up on all my crappy telly in peace :) xx

I love soap nights! 

X


----------



## Laura91

Iv got all the way till the 15th to see if the wicked witch is coming for me :growlmad: it's going to take forever! Do you do anything to improve your chances when O'ing? or DTD? Sorry if its a bit too much info to ask.. :blush: x


----------



## Smile181c

Nothing's tmi for me :haha:

We're not doing anything different other than planning on DTD every other day around ov tme! Not sure what else we can do! What about you?


----------



## Laura91

The same, iv seen a couple of other threads that give a couple of tips but I think my OH might look at me strange if I try them lol! One being elevating the hips with a pillow for 20-30 mins after.. Don't know how true/ accurate they are though x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm really keen on trying some conceive plus next cycle if AF shows her face again. DH wasn't too happy about it though! He wants us to be really laid back about everything and for it to happen 'naturally'! I think he was a little paranoid about it

X


----------



## Smile181c

He's probably just nervous!

I lift my hips up just to make DF giggle :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

He's probably just nervous!

I lift my hips up just to make DF giggle :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Ive never lifted my hips or anything but I do try and lie there for at least 20 minutes after DTD instead of going to the toilet or getting a shower!

Funny how you pick up on all the little things when you are TTC. When I was pregnant one of my main symptoms was acid reflux after eating a meal and I haven't had it since I MCd, had it after lunch and dinner today - I'm blaming it on all the caffiene, I've had about 5 cups of coffee today! Makes me reminisce though.. Back in the good old days haha xoxo


----------



## boofangie

Laura91 said:


> The same, iv seen a couple of other threads that give a couple of tips but I think my OH might look at me strange if I try them lol! One being elevating the hips with a pillow for 20-30 mins after.. Don't know how true/ accurate they are though x

heheh i do this! its so funny! i do it kinda sneakily and my OH doesn't seem to realise!
another one i got told which is kinda rude (sorry) is that you should try and orgasm after BDing- don't know if this helps, just read it once! 

just had time to catch up after a few stressful days and can't believe how much i missed! the threads first BFP!! CONGRATS! happy and healthy 9 months!!! 

how is everyone?
i keep getting really confused when people say they are going to sleep then realise were all scattered over the world!! (mummy wanna be's uniting-too cute))
anyways, I'm going to settle down with some hot chocolate and read B&B 
7DPO and feel utterly out for this one!± BOO xxxx


----------



## boofangie

also was talking to a friend today and saying how good would it be is life was like the SIMS. don't know if anyone played this, but once the characters had BD a song would play if they had managed to get pregnant! haha! would be brilliant! get rid of the 2ww! HAHAH Xx


----------



## sharonfruit

I'd love to be on the Sims.. I often wish you could pause time or fast forward like you can on there too!

I usually orgasm just after OH does... I read somewhere that it makes your cervix contract and move closer to the sperm or something. Makes sense to me!X


----------



## boofangie

OOO i don't feel as silly now!! and yeah pausing time would be brilliant! 
i just hate this 2WW! :-( id rather knw then just prepare myself for another month
might start using some ovulating predictors in jan? does anyone use these? and does it help?
xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

I LOVE the Sims!!! Yes, if only it was easy as that. And eating the watermelons to get a girl. Too funny! 

I didn't realise that almost everyone on there is based in the UK.

Just finished my stupid AF. I hate being out of commission.


----------



## Smile181c

Anyone up? :cry:


----------



## Hit Girl

Midday here so yes. Absolutely! :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Are you alright lovely Chloe?


----------



## Smile181c

I'm ok :shrug:

Its 2:15am and I've had to come and sleep on the sofa! The cat wouldn't stop waking us up and matt was getting really stressed with him so I told him to calm down and he said that if I didn't like it I could take the cat down here so here I am!

I know he just snapped at me cause he's tired but he's really upset me and I'm gonna get no sleep now :cry:

How are you lovely? X


----------



## dontworry

Good evening, my lovely ladies!

Interview went okay with the unemployment place. Sadly, the lady for the job I want never called back. Fingers are crossed that she calls tomorrow. :)

I also lift my hips after we have sex, lol. Actually last time, Terron did it for me and cuddled me while holding my legs up in the air. It was hilarious and cute all at the same time! 

And Chloe - that totally sounds like my morning. As you all know, I didn't go to bed til after 5am, cause I'm weird! Well, Terron (my OH, figured I should just use his name lmao) got home at around 8am and called his dad while standing in our room while I was still trying to sleep. His dad was supposed to stop by and pick up a Kindle that he had Terron buy for his mom for Christmas. I asked Terron if he was coming over today and he said no, so I went back to bed. Fast forward a few hours and I wake up to knocking on the front door and Terron's dad talking to the dog... so I tap Terron and wake him up, telling him his dad's here. He gets up and calls me a dick because I "punched him in the chest", when in all actuality it was a tap but he was dead asleep so probably felt like a punch. I was so irritated at this point (I feel super emotional the past two days, it's stupid and I hate it lol, I can't imagine being preggers like this) that I was getting up to go sleep on the couch cause I couldn't stand to be around him anymore, and he came back and apologized so I stayed. 

Oh, and now he's not going to B's house because his cold is really bad... muahahaha. I mean, poor baby!


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> I'm ok :shrug:
> 
> Its 2:15am and I've had to come and sleep on the sofa! The cat wouldn't stop waking us up and matt was getting really stressed with him so I told him to calm down and he said that if I didn't like it I could take the cat down here so here I am!
> 
> I know he just snapped at me cause he's tired but he's really upset me and I'm gonna get no sleep now :cry:
> 
> How are you lovely? X

Sorry sweets. My dad called as soon as I was going to reply to this. Finally off the phone. 

My DH can get a bit poopy if his sleep is interrupted so I know exactly how you feel. DO NOT get in the way of our OHs and sleep. :haha: Makes me wonder how they're going to be when there's a crying baby.


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, here's hoping you get that call tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## dontworry

Thanks, I really hope so! :)

My OH's response to "What about when the baby's here?" is that he thinks getting woken up by a baby would be "worth it", whereas if I wake him up, it's not. Lmao.


----------



## Hit Girl

That is EXACTLY what my DH said! "It's different because it's our baby". Yep. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## dontworry

Psh yeah, I don't believe him one bit either. Terron loves his sleep. It will be kind of weird if he stays on nights when we have a baby. Who gets day/night duty? Seems like it'd be me on night duty, him on day, but I will be asleep during the night too so idk... I'll probably have all of the duties. Hoping he gets switched to daytime shifts soon.


----------



## Hit Girl

It really bugs me that a lot of guys think that staying at home during the day with the baby is much easier than going to work.


----------



## dontworry

Oh no kidding. I am actually very excited for the first few months when they still can't really lift their heads on their own, because that's the stage that my OH is terrified of. I know that he will be really careful, and I know he will get paternity leave from his work so he will have to deal with baby 24/7 just like me!

Something I'm really bummed about, though, is that he doesn't think he'll want to do more things when baby comes along. Like we have a yearly Christmas tree lighting ceremony downtown, and there is a parade and drinks and food and crafts and all sorts of fun stuff, similar to a fair and I LOVE fairs. Well, my OH didn't want to go this year and I didn't have friends to go with, but it made me happy to think that next year, we might have a baby to tote around. I asked him if he was excited for things like that and he said he'd probably rather just stay home with the baby and play with him/her. :( :( :( I don't care what he says, I want to show my baby off and hang out with friends and get our baby socialized! A socialized baby is a happy baby!


----------



## Hit Girl

I understand. Does he have an issue with crowds? A fair/parade situation would be hell on earth for me (really wish I didn't feel that way). On the other hand, I'd really want to show off my bub too! :)


----------



## Smile181c

Morning girls,

Thanks for being around last night when I was tired/cranky/over emotional :hugs:

I ended up going to bed at about 4am and when I got there apparently it was a big misunderstanding and he only meant for me to take the cat downstairs not sleep down there too :dohh: I don't know what was wrong with me yday :wacko:

When we get a bub I'm pretty much gonna be doing it all in the week lol I plan of BFing so I'm the only one that can really do the feeds! And plus Matt will be at work Mon - Fri so he needs the sleep! Xx


----------



## Webbykinskt

Morning girls. Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Smile181c

Morning :wave:

I'm just tired today (and still a bit teary - almost cried when listening to fairytale of new york this morning :dohh:) but other than that I'm good :haha:

How are you feeling? xx


----------



## Laura91

Morning girls :) Looks like im not the only one who had a sleepless night last night, OH decided to fidget ALL night and steal the covers :growlmad: :haha: 




dontworry said:


> Thanks, I really hope so! :)
> My OH's response to "What about when the baby's here?" is that he thinks getting woken up by a baby would be "worth it", whereas if I wake him up, it's not. Lmao.

My OH says exactly the same thing but we will see :haha:



Smile181c said:


> When we get a bub I'm pretty much gonna be doing it all in the week lol *I plan of BFing *so I'm the only one that can really do the feeds! And plus Matt will be at work Mon - Fri so he needs the sleep! Xx

I don't think I could BF, plus OH said he would like to be able to share the duty - which sounds good now but I wonder how long it would last when he realises that means night feeds aswell :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I bet the thought hasn't even occurred to him 

I think if my OH wanted to share feeding duty then I would express but I have a feeling he won't be that bothered, as long as he got loads of cuddles :) x


----------



## Laura91

How are you feeling today? Any better than yesterday? x


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah a bit thanks :hugs:

Just tired and still a little bit teary :wacko: Can't even have an early night tonight because I've got college! :dohh: x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey ladies. I'm feeling a bit down today :( the 2ww is killing me! I'm now 12DPO and no matter how hard I try to tell myself not to stress about TTC/NTNP I still do! It's only our third cycle but I'm soooo broody. It seems as though everyone around me has just had a baby or are pregnant :( 

Is it bad to say I'm envious?

X


----------



## Smile181c

It's not bad at all hun :hugs: Totally understand where you're coming from. Not long left now before you can test.

I thought I was 12DPO too (we're due on the same day aren't we?) but according to a different website - see my ticker - Im only 11DPO? xx


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> Yeah a bit thanks :hugs:
> 
> Just tired and still a little bit teary :wacko: Can't even have an early night tonight because I've got college! :dohh: x

Good, how are you holding out on testing? x



BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey ladies. I'm feeling a bit down today :( the 2ww is killing me! I'm now 12DPO and no matter how hard I try to tell myself not to stress about TTC/NTNP I still do! It's only our third cycle but I'm soooo broody. It seems as though everyone around me has just had a baby or are pregnant :(
> 
> Is it bad to say I'm envious?
> 
> X

I feel the same sometimes BBH :hugs: iv been off the pill since August, hopefully though this month was the first time my AF was normal so hoping that O was normal too. You never know when it could be your turn :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm doing ok holding out, but that's only cause I don't think I'm in with a chance this cycle. We'll see how crazy I get next one! :haha:

Plus I only really have to hold out til Friday, so not that long left! x


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, I know where you're at girlie. I remember when I heard on the news that Miranda Kerr was pregnant and I surprised myself at how jealous I felt. That was long before we were NTNPing. I remember saying to my DH, "Can you believe it!? SHE is pregnant and she's younger than me. Everyone is pregnant". When I heard about Hilary Duff, that almost sent me over the edge. :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Hilary Duff is pregnant? I had no idea!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Good luck smile for when you do test!

Ive got a confession but you'll all think im mad! I was lying in the bath yesterday and felt really bloated so I pushed my belly out to imagine I had a baby bump! Haha. I can't wait til I can lie in the bath and watch a baby kicking about! Fingers crossed it happens!

X


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> BBH, I know where you're at girlie. I remember when I heard on the news that Miranda Kerr was pregnant and I surprised myself at how jealous I felt. That was long before we were NTNPing. I remember saying to my DH, "Can you believe it!? SHE is pregnant and she's younger than me. Everyone is pregnant". When I heard about Hilary Duff, that almost sent me over the edge. :rofl:

Haha! Im the same, I normally read the daily mail online on my dinner at work and i try not to read it now, theres always a new celebrity thats pregnant - Jessica Simpson, Kourtney Kardashian, Hilary Duff, Chantelle Houghton.. the list is endless :cry:!


----------



## Laura91

BabyBumpHope said:


> Good luck smile for when you do test!
> 
> Ive got a confession but you'll all think im mad! I was lying in the bath yesterday and felt really bloated so I pushed my belly out to imagine I had a baby bump! Haha. I can't wait til I can lie in the bath and watch a baby kicking about! Fingers crossed it happens!
> 
> X

I've done this before so either you're not crazy or we're crazy together :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> BBH, I know where you're at girlie. I remember when I heard on the news that Miranda Kerr was pregnant and I surprised myself at how jealous I felt. That was long before we were NTNPing. I remember saying to my DH, "Can you believe it!? SHE is pregnant and she's younger than me. Everyone is pregnant". When I heard about Hilary Duff, that almost sent me over the edge. :rofl:

I didnt know this either!

Stacey Solomon from x factor is pregnant again too, only found that out the other day!

X


----------



## Hit Girl

You're not the only one who's done that. :haha: I couldn't push my boobs out so it wasn't entirely accurate.


----------



## Smile181c

BBH - definitely not crazy! I do this in the mirror all the time! :haha: espesh when I'm bloated  sometimes it's hilarious! 

We should all post pics of our 'fake' pregs :rofl:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Chantelle houghton is preggers?! I thought she was in the papers a couple of months ago to say she was infertile and would never conceive?!

X


----------



## Smile181c

I can't push my boobs out either! :dohh: I can't wait for big boobs - bring em on! :haha: X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> BBH - definitely not crazy! I do this in the mirror all the time! :haha: espesh when I'm bloated  sometimes it's hilarious!
> 
> We should all post pics of our 'fake' pregs :rofl:

Hahahaha that would be soooo funny!

X


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

You girls have cheered me up :) thank you soooo much! I hate feeling down

X


----------



## Laura91

BabyBumpHope said:


> Chantelle houghton is preggers?! I thought she was in the papers a couple of months ago to say she was infertile and would never conceive?!
> 
> X

Yep she was, but apparently she fell pregnant before their first try of IVF so on the other hand it slightly made me feel happy that when they stopped 'trying' she fell pregnant.. hoping NTNP can work the same for us all :thumbup:


----------



## Hit Girl

That's why we're all here! To make each other smile. :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

:flower:

When I'm next bloated, I'm definitely posting a picture :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Laura, your ticker says that a symptom 5 DPO is 'twinges'. What does that mean exactly?


----------



## Smile181c

Twinges are like little pains/tugging sensations aren't they? Might be classed as cramps? x


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> Laura, your ticker says that a symptom 5 DPO is 'twinges'. What does that mean exactly?

I actually have no idea I was thinking the same! :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Ooh Smile yours says Nausea.. so yours is quite spot on? x


----------



## sharonfruit

Laura91 said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> Chantelle houghton is preggers?! I thought she was in the papers a couple of months ago to say she was infertile and would never conceive?!
> 
> X
> 
> Yep she was, but apparently she fell pregnant before their first try of IVF so on the other hand it slightly made me feel happy that when they stopped 'trying' she fell pregnant.. hoping NTNP can work the same for us all :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yess they are calling it a miracle baby!

Chloe I plan on BFing too - I think its nice that only I will be able to do the feeds, however OF is less than impressed, so I will definately be expressing at some point! OF doesn't get any paternity leave at all :shrug: so unless I have a summer baby... he gets a couple months off through summer, I'll be doing everything :happydance: Excites me now but I guess I will be more :growlmad: at the time haha. Hope you are all feeling a bit better today! I didn't get much sleep last night either, I haven't been sleeping properly since my MC :nope: 

This morning I noticed some stretchy CM... So Im clinging onto a hope that I'm oving maybe!! Although I haven't BD'd all week as OH is working away - but I may go to stay with him tonight :winkwink: :haha: As I'm off tomorrow ... If I can be bothered with the 2 hour drive :dohh:

xoxoxo


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've been watching this morning on itv. There was a bit on about the morning after pill abd how many unplanned pregnancies there are - it's so hard to believe that unplanned pregnancies happen when you look into how hard it is to catch the egg!

X


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah it is scarily! Feeling a bit sick, but not 'I'm gonna be sick' if that makes sense?

I think I might be hungry, but there's no food that I fancy eating! :wacko: I had the biggest dinner last night to!! Mini pizza, hash browns AND corn on the cob!


----------



## Laura91

Okay, so my boss just rang me at work to say that he's not coming in because he's got a cold coming on..:huh: if only that rule applied to us all :haha: Oh well, more time I can spend chatting on here! x


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs: sharon 

I don't think my OH will get pat leave either, or if he does I can guarantee it'll be unpaid! :dohh: so it'll probs just be me and bubs lol x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Laura91 said:


> Okay, so my boss just rang me at work to say that he's not coming in because he's got a cold coming on..:huh: if only that rule applied to us all :haha: Oh well, more time I can spend chatting on here! x

Typical boss! Maybe it's man flu though!!

X


----------



## Smile181c

The dreaded man flu :haha:

My managers off too, but still emailing in etc - she can't switch off! :dohh:


----------



## Hit Girl

Sharon, I'm so sorry to hear you haven't been sleeping well. The stress of not being able to sleep properly certainly doesn't help how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

My OH's parents live in Belfast and they have a big family so his mum is worried she won't be as close to our baby as her other 6 grandchildren! When I fell pg she called to say she was planning to come and stay with us for a whole month when the baby was due. I was like Noooo!!! Haha I know thats really mean, but I think it would be awful having someone stay for that long when theres a newborn - even though I would probably be glad for the help! x


----------



## Laura91

BabyBumpHope said:


> I've been watching this morning on itv. There was a bit on about the morning after pill abd how many unplanned pregnancies there are - it's so hard to believe that unplanned pregnancies happen when you look into how hard it is to catch the egg!
> 
> X

That's so true! 



Smile181c said:


> Yeah it is scarily! Feeling a bit sick, but not 'I'm gonna be sick' if that makes sense?
> 
> I think I might be hungry, but there's no food that I fancy eating! :wacko: I had the biggest dinner last night to!! Mini pizza, hash browns AND corn on the cob!

Yep makes sence :thumbup: Wow that really is a combination :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I don't think I'd want my mum to come and stay or anything. It would be a lovely offer, but she would stress me out more bless her! x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha Laura, I just throw together whatever sounds good at the time :haha:


----------



## Laura91

sharonfruit said:


> My OH's parents live in Belfast and they have a big family so his mum is worried she won't be as close to our baby as her other 6 grandchildren! When I fell pg she called to say she was planning to come and stay with us for a whole month when the baby was due. I was like Noooo!!! Haha I know thats really mean, but I think it would be awful having someone stay for that long when theres a newborn - even though I would probably be glad for the help! x

I completely understand this. We recently had my OH's mum staying with us inbetween her moving house, I lasted three weeks until I had to *really* politely ask him if she could stay anywhere else as she cause so many arguments and uncomfortableness. As much as we get on, I couldn't do it again x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> My OH's parents live in Belfast and they have a big family so his mum is worried she won't be as close to our baby as her other 6 grandchildren! When I fell pg she called to say she was planning to come and stay with us for a whole month when the baby was due. I was like Noooo!!! Haha I know thats really mean, but I think it would be awful having someone stay for that long when theres a newborn - even though I would probably be glad for the help! x

A month is a hell of a long time! You OH and baby will need time together to bond as a family - just the 3 of you. It would be handy to have someone visit every now and then to help with housework etc but I wouldn't want someone moving in for a month! I'm sure she only means well though

X


----------



## Smile181c

Am I the only one on the whole of BnB who loves their MIL? :haha: She is actually my second mum lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> Am I the only one on the whole of BnB who loves their MIL? :haha: She is actually my second mum lol

I love mine too. :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> Am I the only one on the whole of BnB who loves their MIL? :haha: She is actually my second mum lol

I love my MIL too. I live about an hour away from my parents so DHs mum is like a second mum to me as she's just round the corner. As much as I love her though I couldn't live with her!

X


----------



## Hit Girl

We're a lucky bunch aren't we! My mum LOVES my DH. I always joke that if we ever split up, she'd keep him and not me.


----------



## Hit Girl

How's it all going Webby?


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> We're a lucky bunch aren't we! My mum LOVES my DH. I always joke that if we ever split up, she'd keep him and not me.

Snap, if we ever argue she thinks its my fault :dohh:! I suppose it's a good thing though x


----------



## Smile181c

haha my mum loves my DF too :) I'm glad we all get on cause I don't think I could deal with family feuds! :dohh:


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> haha my mum loves my DF too :) I'm glad we all get on cause I don't think I could deal with family feuds! :dohh:

I get on really well with OH's family but just can't live with them :haha:x


----------



## Hit Girl

What's the best position to do the BD? I'm not sure if we've covered this yet. I figure it's any position where the swimmers go downstream, right?


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> What's the best position to do the BD? I'm not sure if we've covered this yet. I figure it's any position where the swimmers go downstream, right?

Iv read in a couple of other threads that its either missionary or doggy.. sorry if TMI :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Laura91 said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> What's the best position to do the BD? I'm not sure if we've covered this yet. I figure it's any position where the swimmers go downstream, right?
> 
> Iv read in a couple of other threads that its either missionary or doggy.. sorry if TMI :haha:Click to expand...

I've heard this too. I think as long as it's downstream and really deep and close to the cervix. Then again, I've heard that if you are trying for a girl (as some peopl do) you should use shallow penetration as the pH of the entrance to the vagina kills off male sperm leaving only the girl swimmers to get the egg

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Okay that's what I figured. Never worry about TMI here! :winkwink:

I have cervicitis (which really sucks) so my cervix is really sensitive. It can be a real annoyance. I've had it for years.


----------



## Smile181c

Oh no :(

I just do it however feels best :) I would imagine the deeper it is the better though - although most positions would allow the swimmers to get through!

Aw one of the girls on mat leave at work has just brought her 5.5month old little girl in! So cute! Had a cuddle with her and she was fascinated with my face :cloud9:


----------



## Hit Girl

Gorgeous! What's her name?


----------



## Smile181c

Freya :)


----------



## Hit Girl

So beautiful. :) 

I keep thinking how amazing it would be to have a little person who's made up of me and the love of my life. How incredible is that. What an amazing little person. :cloud9: :blush:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww, I bet that did wonders for your broodiness?! 

I've just come across a video on YouTube about natural fertility massage! I swear I came across it by accident. Do you think that sort of stuff works?

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Give us the link. We'll all try it and see! :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha BBH that it did! I just kept thinking, can't wait for this to be me :cloud9:

Hitgirl (what is your real name btw? :haha:) It's such an incredible thought isn't it xx


----------



## Laura91

Sorry to butt in but can anyone tell me how to add the link to my journal into my signature? Like smile181c's? x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpJLfLHe0B0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Thanks for posting that! My big toes are nice and massaged now.


----------



## Hit Girl

Laura91 said:


> Sorry to butt in but can anyone tell me how to add the link to my journal into my signature? Like smile181c's? x

I'll try and get the code together for you. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

My Journal

[/*REMOVETHIS*URL]

Completely delete *REMOVETHIS* from the second bit. Add the address in the beginning bit. :thumbup:


----------



## Hit Girl

Where is everyone?


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> Where is everyone?

Thank you :) I think I've done it? :wacko: I was wondering the same thing, everything's gone really quiet x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I was thinking the same x


----------



## Hit Girl

Yep, you did it! :) Link works perfectly.



Okay everyone, fun topic!!! Who are your celebrity crushes? (Can also be fictional characters.)


----------



## sharonfruit

Paha its lunch time!!! x


----------



## Hit Girl

Anyone?


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> Yep, you did it! :) Link works perfectly.
> 
> Okay everyone, fun topic!!! Who are your celebrity crushes? (Can also be fictional characters.)




Hit Girl said:


> Anyone?

Quite strange but I think Jason off of Coronation Street is a bit of alright :winkwink:


----------



## Hit Girl

I've got to Google him. Hold on a sec...


----------



## Hit Girl

Ryan Thomas?


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> Ryan Thomas?

Yep :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Niiiiiiice. :winkwink:

I've got a bit of a serious thing for Dexter.


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> Niiiiiiice. :winkwink:
> 
> I've got a bit of a serious thing for Dexter.

I'm gonna have to google this because I have no idea lol x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm here! Just got back from my lunch break and my secret santa present is now brought :thumbup:

My (not so secret) celeb crush is Ryan Reynolds *drool*!

Other favs of mine are Adam Sandler, Eminem and Adam Levine :blush: I have quite an ecclectic taste :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Dexter Morgan?


----------



## Hit Girl

Laura91 said:


> Dexter Morgan?

Yep. Even though he's a serial killer, he's a total dreamboat. He only kills bad people so it's totally okay. :haha:

Chloe, that IS a diverse bunch you have there! :)


----------



## Smile181c

Haha 'even though he's a serial killer' :rofl:

I like the funny guys :) If you can make me laugh, you're on to a winner :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Adam Sandler is nice too, I'm the same - I love people who can make me laugh. Luckily my OH is good at this :)


----------



## Smile181c

Thats good then :thumbup:

I know Adam Levine isn't exactly funny, but there's just something about him lol I think it's just his music. Maroon 5 is definitely my guilty pleasure x


----------



## Hit Girl

He's got to make you laugh, otherwise what's the point. You've got to be able to laugh at the world together. My DH and I do that a lot.

I've never understood the appeal of Russell Crowe or Brad Pitt. At all.


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> He's got to make you laugh, otherwise what's the point. You've got to be able to laugh at the world together. My DH and I do that a lot.
> 
> I've never understood the appeal of Russell Crowe or Brad Pitt. At all.

I think me and the OH have got a lot closer since we've been NTNP, I feel like we're back to the way we were when we were first together if that makes sence? Texting all day, flirty texts also :blush:, laughing at silly things.. i love it :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Laura, that's fantastic. :) Never ever ever take them for granted and always find things to laugh about. I think relationships are THE most important thing in the world. 



Chloe, what Secret Santa pressie did you get?


----------



## Laura91

Okay so I went on the Daily Mail online today, luckily not too many pregnany celebrities splashed all over the front page, although I did find this..

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...orning-pill-ahead-Christmas-party-season.html

And I actually cannot believe it.. let me know what you think x


----------



## Smile181c

Laura I've found that as well. We're so much closer. I think the waiting was pushing us apart a little bit (as much as I hate to admit it) so now the spark is back, we're laughing more and being more loving towards each other :cloud9: Matt said that he's seen a definite spring in my step and he's happy he's the one that caused it :cloud9:

Off to read that article now...


----------



## Hit Girl

I don't know about you, but Christmas lights have never really got me in the mood. :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Awww that's lovely :)

My main reason for coming off of the pill is because it was causing me to have mood swings and be emotional all the time. I only realised that it was the pill causing this after researching the pill I was on through Google.. after a couple of weeks of coming off the pill my OH said he could tell a difference and about another week after that he asked what I thought about trying for a little one which I thought was amazing as I'd been thinking it but didn't want to approach the situation with him as I didn't think he'd be ready :cloud9:


----------



## Hit Girl

Laura, I came off the pill for a similar reason. I got really depressed on it. So much better off without it.


----------



## Smile181c

Aw :)

WRT that article - I heard about this on the radio this morning. Its a tough one isn't it! On one had I think, no way should they be able to keep the MA pill in their medicine cupboards, why can't they just be sensible and protect themselves? Pills like that shouldn't be made so readily available :grr:

but then on the other hand I understand why they'd do it, because unfortunately as much as we'd all like for women (and men) to think of their consequences and for them to be responsible, there are always going to be a few that are too stupid or ignorant, or even if they are responsible, there are always accidents! 

I can't call it :shrug:


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> Aw :)
> 
> WRT that article - I heard about this on the radio this morning. Its a tough one isn't it! On one had I think, no way should they be able to keep the MA pill in their medicine cupboards, why can't they just be sensible and protect themselves? Pills like that shouldn't be made so readily available :grr:
> 
> but then on the other hand I understand why they'd do it, because unfortunately as much as we'd all like for women (and men) to think of their consequences and for them to be responsible, there are always going to be a few that are too stupid or ignorant, or even if they are responsible, there are always accidents!
> 
> I can't call it :shrug:

I remember the 'slutty group' at my high school were always asking each other if they had any spare morning after pills, usually on a Monday. It really freaked me out and I couldn't believe how irresponsible they all were.


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> Aw :)
> 
> WRT that article - I heard about this on the radio this morning. Its a tough one isn't it! On one had I think, no way should they be able to keep the MA pill in their medicine cupboards, why can't they just be sensible and protect themselves? Pills like that shouldn't be made so readily available :grr:
> 
> but then on the other hand I understand why they'd do it, because unfortunately as much as we'd all like for women (and men) to think of their consequences and for them to be responsible, there are always going to be a few that are too stupid or ignorant, or even if they are responsible, there are always accidents!
> 
> I can't call it :shrug:

That's what I think. When I first read it I was really against it, because like you say people should be able to be sensible and protect themselves. It immediately made me think that if they are willing to supply it like that then it gives people the 'ok' to go out and do whatever - Then after thinking about it, I am sort of glad that they are doing this.. not everyone who takes the morning after pill is using it as the main form of contraceptive, it may be to cover an accident (split condom etc) and in that way I suppose it's a good idea

:shrug:


----------



## Smile181c

Oh god, that's pretty scary! If I wasn't TTC now and I didn't want a baby I'd 100% do my best to make sure that I'm fully protected against an unwanted pregnancy. I just fail to comprehend how silly girls nowadays just don't care about getting pregnant or not! 

Although on the back of that, I admire girls/women that step up and face their responsibilities, especially those that do it on their own. It must take a hell of a lot of courage x


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> I remember the 'slutty group' at my high school were always asking each other if they had any spare morning after pills, usually on a Monday. It really freaked me out and I couldn't believe how irresponsible they all were.

Exactly, it's the people like this who put the negative side into it I think


----------



## Hit Girl

Absolutely! I think it's great that it's an option, but if you're popping them like paracetamol (like those girls at my high school were) then that's just stupid (and pretty bad for your system too, I imagine).


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah it can't be good for you


----------



## Hit Girl

Alrighty, it's time for me to say goodnight. So great chatting to you all, as always. See you in the (my) morning. x


----------



## Smile181c

Good night! sweet dreams :) X


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> Alrighty, it's time for me to say goodnight. So great chatting to you all, as always. See you in the (my) morning. x

Goodnight :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Night!

I'm with you on that - Its definately a hard call, all though when I've needed the pill in the past I know it can be difficult to get hold of if you need to go to a clinic or something and you only have a short time period to get it, its pretty expensive if you get it from a chemist - and it may be hard to get hold of over the festive period, with all the bank holidays etc. I can sort of understand it, but hope it doesnt make people stupid! x


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I hope it doesn't make people assume that it's ok to do things like that!

I can't wait to finish work today. I'm so tired :( Shame I can't go straight home though, I have 3 hours of college from 6-9! x


----------



## Laura91

Wow that's a long day, I bet you're ready for crawling into bed by the time you get home? I can't wait to get out of this office, I'm absolutely freezing today, I swear my boss has turned the heating completely off because he's not coming in :growlmad: :haha: x


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah definitely. I don't fancy sitting through 3 hours of psychology now. Can't really skip the lesson either :shrug:

The heating here is awful. Our office is an old war military hospital so the heating is really basic. There's no insulation so the walls are just painted brick, even on the inside! :dohh: sometimes if the heating breaks we're all sat here in our coats :cold:

I need sleep!


----------



## sharonfruit

You poor thing - You do well to stay motivating working FT & go to college - Your an inspiration!! :)

Ive got to go back to uni for an hour and then I'm gonna hit the road and stay with OH tonight as I have a day off tomorrow! Gonna get me some BDing :D x


----------



## Laura91

Okay well it's not as bad as yours then :haha: x


----------



## sharonfruit

Smile181c said:


> The heating here is awful. Our office is an old war military hospital so the heating is really basic. There's no insulation so the walls are just painted brick, even on the inside! :dohh: sometimes if the heating breaks we're all sat here in our coats :cold:
> 
> I need sleep!

Bless you!

I used to work in an office in a hotel and I would often be sitting at my desk with my gloves on!x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha thankyou :thumbup:

:wohoo: go get you some :sex:! :haha:


----------



## Laura91

sharonfruit said:


> You poor thing - You do well to stay motivating working FT & go to college - Your an inspiration!! :)
> 
> Ive got to go back to uni for an hour and then I'm gonna hit the road and stay with OH tonight as I have a day off tomorrow! Gonna get me some BDing :D x

Ooh I'd love a day off tomorrow but instead i'll be here again :coffee: Christmas holidays need to hurry up so I can have some serious late mornings in bed. I've only been back at work 3 weeks full time as I had a foot operation and had to have 6 weeks off which was absolute bliss :thumbup: but coming back to work has not been so fun :sleep:


----------



## sharonfruit

Speaking of cold I've been sat in my apartment for about 2 hours thinking I had the heating on and my fingers are so cold they are hurting - Ive just gone to turn it off so I can go out and it wasnt on the whole time! Grrrrr x


----------



## Smile181c

oh no :dohh: I do that ALL the time!

I can't wait for the xmas holidays either :thumbup: I also have next friday off and the monday after so that's 2 more days to myself!

And when everyone else has a week off over xmas, I've booked myself for 2 so DF and I can spend some proper time together :smug: x


----------



## Laura91

That's the sort of thing I'd do! :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Laura91 said:


> Ooh I'd love a day off tomorrow but instead i'll be here again :coffee: Christmas holidays need to hurry up so I can have some serious late mornings in bed. I've only been back at work 3 weeks full time as I had a foot operation and had to have 6 weeks off which was absolute bliss :thumbup: but coming back to work has not been so fun :sleep:

Its hard to get motivated at all at the minute with the cold weather I have to drag myself out of bed in the mornings. I enjoyed having 2 weeks off after my MC and havent so much enjoyed being back at uni as Ive just got to catch up on everything Ive missed and exams start next week :dohh:

But I work some evenings doing promo work in bars and I wasnt looking forward to going back but I started again this weekend and really enjoyed it so thats cool! Also need the money desperately as I've had to dip into my student overdraft to buy OH an ipad for Xmas:dohh: will be worth it seeing his face on xmas day though :happydance:

x


----------



## Smile181c

Lucky OH! I'd love an iPad! :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Smile181c said:


> And when everyone else has a week off over xmas, I've booked myself for 2 so DF and I can spend some proper time together :smug: x

Thats lovely, I'll get a good few weeks off at xmas time as well so cant wait for that and OH wont be away with work so we are gonna get some seeerious BDing going on :happydance: x


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> oh no :dohh: I do that ALL the time!
> 
> I can't wait for the xmas holidays either :thumbup: I also have next friday off and the monday after so that's 2 more days to myself!
> 
> And when everyone else has a week off over xmas, I've booked myself for 2 so DF and I can spend some proper time together :smug: x

I'm seriously trying to persuade my boss to close the office early for Christmas, it's not like we'll be busy so I think he should be extra nice and just close :haha: Mind you if we get snow like last year he wont have a choice as I wont be able to get in and neither will anyone else - I live the closest to the office and it takes 20 minutes to get there on a good day :dohh: x


----------



## sharonfruit

Smile181c said:


> Lucky OH! I'd love an iPad! :haha:

I bought it for him because I want one so bad and I'm hoping he will share :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Only an hour and a half left at work and I can hear the heating coming on :growlmad:


----------



## Smile181c

:grr:

Yep - there'll be lots of BDing going on! Unless of course I get pg beforehand, then I'll stay away from it until I know everythings ok :haha:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Okay, I suck big time, I was a bit low over the weekend as definitely veering towards the 'WTT' rather than the 'TTC' and needed a bit of time away from B&B to deal with it, plus the UK snooker championships are on and I'm a BIG snooker fan, and I come back to 70-odd pages and a BFP??!?! Who who who? I have tried catching up and its going to take FOREVER and I need to know NOW so I can offer big virtual hugs and champagne (hey, its virtual so alcohol-free!)

Thanks ladies and sorry to be out of the loop.........


----------



## Smile181c

Don't apologise, home life has to come first :thumbup:

Is everything okay now?

Webbykinst (katie) had her :bfp: - 1st of many we hope!

Xx


----------



## Laura91

Webbykinskt said:


> I think I just got my bfp girls!! 7 and a half months of ntnp and I get there!!! Xx

Here you go Aurora CHK :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hello! What fab news! I will PM Katie to congratulate her. 

I'm okay, just got a bit bummed about not TTC, I found out last week that my job is potentially at risk, so I was suggesting to DH that we TTC now whilst I definitely have maternity leave rights rather than maybe end up with no job and no maternity pay, but he (rightly) pointed out that if I were to lose my job it will be even harder with a LO because of all my debts etc (I will have to return to work afterwards, my Mum is lined up for childcare!), and that the more sensible thing to do is PREVENT pregnancy until I know what is happening and am sure I am financially secure. He was right, & I was annoyed!

Anyway, I have now treated myself (through Groupon) to a beauty treatment I have always fancied, which requires me to be not pregnant until next June at least. Now I can feel more like its a choice I am making not to TTC yet, and that it has upsides! 

And we're still not using birth control, so who knows? :) I do like the Murphy's Law approach to TTC (that if I do something that would make falling pregnant inconvenient, I might fall pregnant! Last month I bought loads of OPKs that I was hoping I'd not get the chance to use.... but tonight I'll be cracking that box open and POAS)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Laura91 said:


> Webbykinskt said:
> 
> 
> I think I just got my bfp girls!! 7 and a half months of ntnp and I get there!!! Xx
> 
> Here you go Aurora CHK :)Click to expand...

Thanks!! :kiss:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm glad you're still feeling positive about it :thumbup: and like you said, you never know!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Smile181c said:


> Have we had a conversation about how we'd tell our OH's about our :bfp:'s yet? We talk about so much :haha:

Resurrecting this from yesterday as I was thinking about it...

For me, it'll just be four sweet words:

"Your Bun. My Oven."

:happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Which page is this on? I can re-quote mine!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

When will you all tell your families?

DH doesn't want us to tell our families until after the 12 weeks scan. He wants it to be 'our little secret' at first which is quite cute. He also said he'd be worried incase God forbid anything went wrong. I feel the same too but I tell my mum everything! I can't imagine how I could keep something like that quiet from her!

X


----------



## Aurora CHK

Smile181c said:


> Which page is this on? I can re-quote mine!

Ooh don't remember page but you were saying about giving your lil sis an 'i'm going to be an aunty' teeshirt, so cute! :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

If you'd need your Mum's support if, god forbid, the worse happened before that 12 weeks were up, then I'd say there's nothing gained from hiding it. It's only worth keeping it secret from people you wouldn't want to know if you had a loss, I think.

Sorry, when I say 'you' here, BabyBumpHope, I don't mean you personally, I just mean in general. It sounds a bit posh to say 'if one would need one's Mum' & so on. I know i can only speak for what would be right for me. I might not tell my DH I'd told my mum though haha.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I know what you mean aurora - if we did get our BFP I'd prib end up telling DH that I'd have to tell my mum. I'd be so excited not to! And if I end up with bad morning sickness that will be quite hard to hide!

I'm such an idiot!!!!! I've just looked through my diary and have realised I counted my first cycle length wrong! It was actually 27 days and not 26! Doesnt make much difference but hey - what a numpty! Haha. My second cycle was definitely 25 days. That means if I take the average my AF is now due Saturday. I'm convinced AF is gunna show her face as I've been having cramps tonight. If, fingers crossed, she doesn't I think I'll test Sunday as me and DH are off work together :)

X


----------



## sharonfruit

I know what you mean with this because I only told a handful of friends I was pregmamt but then when I MCd I ended up telling more of them because i needed their support I guess and I was in hospital and pretty ill with it. So it would have been hard to hide anyways! Also it was hard for me to hide people got suspicious when I gave up alcohol and seafood haha and my morning sickness was pretty bad I wouldn't have been able to hide that from my mum much past about week 8 I think!x


----------



## dontworry

We really are a talkative bunch! Almost ten pages between when I left yesterday and today! Lol

My male celebrity crushes: Johnny Depp, Jim Carrey, Andy Whitfield (RIP), Geroge Clooney (I have daddy issues and omg, drool, lmao!), Ewan McGregor, Alexander Skarsgård, Adrian Grenier, Ed Westwick, Timothy Olyphant, David Beckham, Heath Ledger (RIP), Ryan Reynolds, Chace Crawford, the list could literally go on for years. Lol, I am BIG on movies/tv shows so I am always drooling over someone new.

And I'm not bisexual (what I mean is, I don't want to DTD with these gorgeous ladies lol), I just find these women incredibly beautiful and evny them! So, my female crushes: Sofía Vergara, Mila Kunis, Kate Beckinsale, Christina Hendricks, Kim Kardashian (I don't watch the shows or anything, but she's got an incredible body), Deborah Ann Wohl, Zooey Deschanel, Leighton Meester, Tina Fey (She is HILARIOUS!), Amanda Seyfried, and yes this list could go on for years, too lmao. 

On the Morning After Pill front, there are a lot of clinics here that supply it for free when you need it and they usually provide one without asking if you're just going to visit. That's all I've ever needed in the past, I don't think it's very safe for people to be popping like they're happy pills - HOWEVER, I would rather have women being slutty and needing to take it more than a few times (if that's the reason lol), than them having children and not being a responsible/decent parent because they never wanted the child to begin with, you know what I mean?

And to Aurora - welcome back and you better stay here and chat with us even if you're technically "waiting". We are all "waiting" for you, and with you, too! :hugs: Your little "Your bun. My Oven" cracked me up! What a cute way to say it.


----------



## jbell157

You guys have room for one more? I came off bc back in September and we use the pull out method. I thought we were definitely WTT but then my husband pulled a fast one (or didn't pull...that was the problem!:haha:) and didn't go along with our "plan." We thought I might have been pg in November and ever since then we have set a definite TTC date and have been having talks about babies. 

It wouldn't be a huge deal for us to get pg right now, it would just be more convenient if we waited to try until May so we can line it up with my summer break (I'm a teacher). 

I tried to read through the thread so far but you guys really are very talkative! Hope you don't mind if I crash your party!:winkwink:


----------



## boofangie

Just tried to catch up haha!  love reading all the gossip at the end of the day! 
I had a question for people: is anyone scared of putting on weight through pregnancy?! I've spent months tryin to loose weight and it's not puting me of having a baby but I know I'll be be such a Hotpoint Aquarius (super silent) W not have a cute little bump! Haha! I'm so nervous! Lol! xxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

boofangie said:


> Just tried to catch up haha!  love reading all the gossip at the end of the day!
> I had a question for people: is anyone scared of putting on weight through pregnancy?! I've spent months tryin to loose weight and it's not puting me of having a baby but I know I'll be be such a Hotpoint Aquarius (super silent) W not have a cute little bump! Haha! I'm so nervous! Lol! xxxx

I definitely worry about what it might do to my body and one of those things is weight gain. I've never had an issue with weight my entire life and I do try to stay active (yoga/running/walking). My best friend had a baby almost 2 years ago and her tummy is still big. She wears granny undies and maybe it's because I'm a bit vain but it's TERRIFYING! She has always had a very different body to me and she's not very active at all (her diet is also something left to be desired). My mum on the other hand has an amazing body. She made sure she stayed active throughout her pregnancy with me (no too active though) and she now looks fantastic - no apron stomach like my friend. I've got Dr Oz's book, 'YOU Having a Baby'. It's got a guide in there about how much extra food you should be eating during your pregnancy and it's surprisingly not that much more. He says the whole 'eating for two' thing is a myth and not a good idea.


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey jbell. Crash away. :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Ello everyone, I'm Alex. 19, TTC/NTNP. Just going the easy route. Definitely agree with it being lonely in the NTNP because I can't really talk to anyone about it here. My fiancee and I have been together for going on 3 years, even if I am 19. We're getting hitched in a month and a half. Essentially everyone has an issue with it because of my age, even though we both have our education, jobs, and marriage sorted out. It's very frustrating. I've been going a little baby crazy this month, ovulating in two days. I don't like this waiting game very much. Anyways, anyone else in my situation? Much love, A.:winkwink:


----------



## Hit Girl

A big welcome Alexis. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, great selection there! Love me some Johnny too.


----------



## smmrz

Hi alex :) I got married at 19. Just have to prove them wrong.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, I mean, you'd think after 3 years they'd move on. But other then that, how's the baby making battle going darlings?


----------



## dontworry

Welcome to Alex and jbell157! :) :flower:

I am BROOOOODY today!

Ran into my friend and her kid at the store and I made my OH watch the kid run around, since he just learned to walk. It was so cute. :) GAH I HATE WAITING. I hate waiting even more than when I was WTT. Lol.


----------



## dontworry

Oh I just read the part about gaining weight during pregnancy. I'm not really nervous about the gaining part, because I probably won't be "allowed" to gain more than twenty pounds, and I know I can keep it below that. I am more worried about not having a proper bump. I am a bigger girl (size 16 in US clothes! and 5'5"), and I am worried that my chunkiness will get in the way of my bump.
There is a thread on here that has bigger women posting their bumps, and that is just about the ONLY thing that gives me hope, because they've all got beautiful bumps! I'm not worried about stretchmarks because I've already got them lol, especially on my boobs. :( They're pretty ugly but I don't have any desire to go walking around with them out so I'm in the safe zone lol! I'm really excited to buy some maternity clothes though!


----------



## dontworry

Okay ladies, I need some help.

I don't understand how cloth diapers work. Lol. I am trying to look it up online right now, but if anyone has any suggestions/explanations, etc, please give it a go! I really want to use them, but I have to understand everything about them first so I can convince my OH that it's a good idea.


----------



## Hit Girl

Cloth Diapers. Okay. I have no idea either. I know that's all my mum used on me and she swears by them.

I have to work late tonight so i won't be posting as much as I'd like, but I'll be logged in here.


----------



## dontworry

Hope its a nice night at work and not too boring!


----------



## boofangie

dontworry said:


> Oh I just read the part about gaining weight during pregnancy. I'm not really nervous about the gaining part, because I probably won't be "allowed" to gain more than twenty pounds, and I know I can keep it below that. I am more worried about not having a proper bump. I am a bigger girl (size 16 in US clothes! and 5'5"), and I am worried that my chunkiness will get in the way of my bump.
> There is a thread on here that has bigger women posting their bumps, and that is just about the ONLY thing that gives me hope, because they've all got beautiful bumps! I'm not worried about stretchmarks because I've already got them lol, especially on my boobs. :( They're pretty ugly but I don't have any desire to go walking around with them out so I'm in the safe zone lol! I'm really excited to buy some maternity clothes though!

yeah I'm feeling exactly the same! i want a cute little bump but I've got MASSIVE love handles, so cute and small will not be an option! I've tried to loose some weight, just so that when it happens I'm in a better state.
altough i fogot to mention, at work last night a pregnant woman who had THE cutest bump ever came in, and i was giving her the jealousy eye all night hahah, but what made me so shocked is she must have had AT LEAST a bottle of wine and 2 cocktails! and i could here her saying that in the last 4 weeks the baby doesn't grow any more vital organs! i don't know how people feel about that, so i won't say much, but i thought that was a bit excessive. made me a little sad! 

anyways its witch time soon, so praying this is my month, i feel completely out though :-( BUT it means i can be a bit merry on christmas and get down to some BDing after ;-) :haha:

hellooo to the new girlies! hope everyone is well  xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Morning all!

Hi to jbell and alex! :wave:

I had heartburn this morning for the first time in my life! Hoping this is a good sign :haha:

I'm not too fussed about putting on weight during pregnancy, as long as it's not excessive. I too believe that the 'eating for two' saying is a complete myth! I plan to work hard to get rid of any weight that I put on :thumbup:

I'm sorry, but I'm just gonna put this out there about the pregnant lady drinking - i think it's pretty wrong. Usually I stand by 'each to their own' but when you have another life growing inside of you, it's not about you anymore! No matter if the baby's growing vital organs or not, it's still getting all of its nutrients from you! :grr: I understand that some doctors say it's ok to have 1 or 2 units (a week is it?) but I know I personally would feel so guilty for even having a small glass of wine :nope: 

Sorry if that's offended anyone! :flower:

xx


----------



## Haylee.

250+ posts in 2 days GAAAHHHHH :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl:

well we _are_ totally talkative :haha:


----------



## Haylee.

I'm a little worried about weight gain in pregnancy, but it's all so worth it! Give me a few extra lumps and bumps for a LO any day :haha: 

Chloe heartburn sounds promising! Anyone testing in the next few days? :flow:


----------



## Smile181c

It does doesn't it? I don't wanna get my hopes up though as it could have just been a random one time thing!

I'm due on Friday, so if AF doesn't show up I'll be testing Saturday probably! x


----------



## Laura91

Wow I need to learn to come on here on an evening aswell! Catching up is taking forever :haha:

Welcome jbell157 and MommaAlexis :thumbup:




boofangie said:


> I had a question for people: is anyone scared of putting on weight through pregnancy?!

I'm quite scared about gaining a lot of weight. I'm the type of person that only has to eat a packet of crisps and I gain 2lbs (bit of an exaggeration but you know what I mean :winkwink:) But on the otherhand as long as it means that I have a happy and healthy baby at the end of it I don't mind. 

I watched a pregnancy programme on MTV the other week about a 19 year old who was pregnant and she had an eating disorder which ended with her having her baby 5 weeks early so I'm sure I could deal with a bit of extra weight for my (future) bambino :thumbup:



dontworry said:


> ...I am a bigger girl (size 16 in US clothes! and 5'5"), and I am worried that my chunkiness will get in the way of my bump.
> There is a thread on here that has bigger women posting their bumps, and that is just about the ONLY thing that gives me hope, because they've all got beautiful bumps! I'm not worried about stretchmarks because I've already got them lol, especially on my boobs. :( They're pretty ugly but I don't have any desire to go walking around with them out so I'm in the safe zone lol! I'm really excited to buy some maternity clothes though!

I feel the same, I'm between a UK 14 and 16 but most of my weight is on my tummy to start with so I sort of have this feeling that if I were to become pregnant then people would either not realise I was pregnant or say things like "ooh you're big for ** weeks" :blush:



boofangie said:


> ...altough i fogot to mention, at work last night a pregnant woman who had THE cutest bump ever came in, and i was giving her the jealousy eye all night hahah, but what made me so shocked is she must have had AT LEAST a bottle of wine and 2 cocktails! and i could here her saying that in the last 4 weeks the baby doesn't grow any more vital organs! i don't know how people feel about that, so i won't say much, but i thought that was a bit excessive. made me a little sad!

I don't really agree with drinking whilst pregnant.. maybe the odd drink but not a whole bottle *and* cocktails :wacko:


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> ...I had heartburn this morning for the first time in my life! Hoping this is a good sign :haha:

Hi Chloe, although heartburn is horrible, I hope this is a good sign for you :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah it wasn't very nice! I'm a bit of a hypochondriac and I was saying in jest that I was having a heart attack (not meaning to offend anyone who has, or knows someone who has) before I realised what it probably was!


----------



## Haylee.

Cloth diapers - I'm definitely using them, I googled them a while ago and found this :flow: my mum used them with me and my little bro and swears by them too

*How many cloth diapers do I need? *
The amount of cloth diapers needed depends on the age of your baby. Newborns go through more cloth diapers then an older baby. I recommend washing every 2-3 days. A newborn will typically go through 10-12 diapers in a day. A six month old and up requires about 6-10 diapers a day. A great set-up for any age would include:
3 dozen diapers
3 dozen inserts (if using a pocket style diaper)
4-6 Diaper covers (if using fitted or prefold diapers)
3 dozen cloth wipes
Spray bottle for wipes solution
Baby Bits if not using plain water for wipes solution
One Pail Liner
Small or medium wet bag for outings

*Don't cloth diapers get stained?* 
Yes, every now and then you may run into the occasional stain. The best way to get rid of pesky stains is to sit the item in question out in the sun for a few hours. At first I did not believe something so simple would work, but it does! I swear by sun bleaching. Make sure to wash those diapers after sunning again before putting them back on baby.
*How Do You Keep the Diaper Pail Smell Down?*
First and foremost I make sure to wash my diapers every 2-3 days. I keep my dirty diapers in a garbage pail with the lid down. The next best course of action is to invest in a Wahmies pail liner, I swear by these! The pail liner will allow for a little bit of air circulation which helps with smell. If you can help it, do not use a disposable garbage bag. They tend to incubate the diapers making them extremely stinky!
Another great addition is to sprinkle a little baking soda into the bottom of your pail or you can add some tea tree or lavender essential oil to a piece of cloth and drop that in the bottom of the can. Once your baby starts solid foods make sure to shake the solids into the toilet, just as required with disposable diapers.


----------



## dontworry

Oooh heartburn _does_ sound promising! Fingers and toes crossed!

I think it's pretty freaking irresponsible of that woman to be drinking so excessively. I feel like I shouldn't judge, but Chloe is right - it's not just them thinking of themselves, they've got a life inside of them. I can only imagine what life that baby will live outside of the womb. :/


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> Yeah it wasn't very nice! I'm a bit of a hypochondriac and I was saying in jest that I was having a heart attack (not meaning to offend anyone who has, or knows someone who has) before I realised what it probably was!

Haha! I used to get heartburn all the time before I lost a bit of weight (still would like some more to come off though :winkwink:) and then last night I had hurrendous heartburn and a sick feeling :( I think it was probably just something I ate though xx


----------



## Haylee.

Ooo that sounds like some hefty heat burn :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

Okay, I need more basic information about the diapers lol. Like, so they're pooping in a cloth diaper and then you wash the poop-filled diapers in your washing machine? Tell me like I'm a monkey! Lmao I really am so confused.


----------



## Haylee.

I didn't even realize it was "safe" to even have A drink during pregnancy. I love a glass of wine, but I couldn't take a sip whilst PG I reckon


----------



## Haylee.

You scrape the solids in the toilet, then soak then wash I assume :)

EDIT- whoops sorry if that was tmi lol


----------



## boofangie

I know! I felt really awkward serving her and you could see her family were really upset too! Just saddened me!! Also I reckon in honna try in a week if I don't start but not out my hopes up :-( boo!! Xxxx


----------



## dontworry

There's no such thing as TMI with me! 

THAT makes more sense lol. What do you soak it in? Just water or something? 
God I feel like an idiot! Lmao I haven't tried to google it yet, I've got all of these tabs up on my computer already, but I probably should!


----------



## Haylee.

In Australia we have a product called nappy-San, you can soak them in that and bicarbonate soda is an amazing product.. In hot, hot water I guess.. Hahah get to google. LOve google :haha:


----------



## Haylee.

boofangie said:


> I know! I felt really awkward serving her and you could see her family were really upset too! Just saddened me!! Also I reckon in honna try in a week if I don't start but not out my hopes up :-( boo!! Xxxx

I still just can't believe this! She even had the courage and go buy them for herself! Omg, god bless


----------



## Laura91

I've just been reading some different threads and a woman posted this link:

https://mypage.direct.ca/j/jfeng/gender.htm

Spookily it was correct for both me & my sister and also for my nephews :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

This was correct for my brother too  Although I'm not sure about me because my mum was a teen mum and this chart starts from 18! x


----------



## Smile181c

It was also correct for my little sister! x


----------



## Laura91

Here's her original post..



arj said:


> I'm not TTC (got my BFP yesterday :thumbup:) but have two kids already and had success both times in 'choosing' gender.
> 
> Girl baby BD day 10, 11, and 12 of my cycle. (4, 3, and 2 days before O)
> Boy baby BD day 16 of my cycle (2 days after Ovulation on day 14).
> 
> Also I used this Chinese birth chart: https://mypage.direct.ca/j/jfeng/gender.htm
> 
> It was right for both of my children and also for me and my 6 siblings!
> It is not 100 percent, out of all the people I know I would say it is 80 percent, despite claims of 99. I got very interested in this chart after (just for fun) seeing what it predicted me and my siblings to be. Very freaky as with each one it was right!!! Then I set about predicting all of my friends/families kids, scarily accurate! :shock:
> 
> I am trying for a girl this time, (I'm only 3 weeks 5 days)!and am very confident it will be a girl, based on the heightened sense of smell I only had with my 1st pregnancy, as well as the chart and day of conception. (Would be ok if it was a boy, but would be quite shocked! :saywhat: )
> 
> Hope this helps but remember, it's never 100 percent! But if you are wanting a certain gender, it can't hurt to try and boost your chances! I didnt do any certain diet but I have heard to get a girl to eat acidic foods like citrus etc as boy sperm is a bit soft :haha: and dies a lot easier than girl sperm!
> 
> Good luck all and :dust: to all of you!!! :flower:

(and this one replying to someone else..)


arj said:


> I just know I ovulate on day 14 because of tenderness in my ovary each day of the 14th of my cycle! I think am highly fertile cos have gotten pregnant 1st time trying with all 3 pregnancies. My mum has had 8 kids, 4 boys 4 girls and has had success doing the same method, trying before O for girl etc. My sister was concieved day 10 of her cycle and Mum was aged 34 and had been on the pill for 3 years prior, and got preg 1st time trying! So for fertile people I think it would work better maybe?? Or if the man had low sperm count then maybe not enough would stick around long enough to fertalize an egg two or so days later.Depends how desperate you are for ANY flavoured baby or want to risk not getting pregnant because youve done it too early/late. Me and a friend tried at the same time (she tried day 13) and she didnt get pregnant. =( So it all depends on the person and their cycle. If you ovulate day 12, then do it day 8 9 and 10. If you ovulate day 16, do it 12 13 and 14. Sperm can live up to 5 days so if you are really intent on a girl then id reccommend this method. =) Good luck with your girl! And dont underestimate that birth chart, its uncannily accurate! =) :dust:

The app on my phone has little diagrams in the top corner of each day and what she says is the same as what my chart shows me x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Well my first time of using OPKs was a massive FAIL today ha ha. I had read it was better to use them in the afternoon rather than with FMU so planned to do it yesterday (my cycle day 11), but then when I went to do it last night I saw it said 'must not have wee'd for four hours beforehand' and I'm a frequent wee'er, so that stuffed that - and it does say on the packet that in the morning is easiest but should do it same time each day etc, so I thought I'd do that over the next few days. However my kitten woke me at 5 and I was then DESPERATE for a wee and couldn't wait, so I went and POAS then. 

Should I now set an alarm to POAS at 5am for the next four days? Eurgh!

On another note, a colleague just brought in her totally incredibly adorable 8 week old daughter. Such a sweetie. Although I almost cried with broodiness! It will be me, it will be me, this time next year I will be fully up the duff, oh yes I will I will I WILL!


----------



## Smile181c

PMA!! :dust:

Can't help with the OPKs, sorry! I have no knowledge of them! I would have thought that time of day wouldn't really matter though because they detect the surge of lh in your body and you could test in the morning and surge would be in afternoon so you could miss it anyway! x


----------



## Aurora CHK

I can now hear the little baby crying whilst my colleague is feeding her in a meeting room next door. She is SO CUTE! Even with the crying. 

Colleague looks fantastic - she says she's co-sleeping this time because the baby wants constant feeding, she was worried about the safety aspect at first but in the end was more worried that the lack of sleep and consequent wooziness was going to make her more of a liability to the baby. I like the idea of co-sleeping. Anybody else fancy it?

I'm definitely on board with the cloth nappies too - have been stocking up whenever I've seen them on offer so that there's not such a financial 'hit' when I do fall PG. (Also to help sate the broodiness beast!)


----------



## Smile181c

I wish Matt would let me buy things before I get pg, even if it is just to even out costs (that's what I tell him, it has nothing to do with my broodiness :haha:) 

My friend offered to bag up all of her sons newborn vests etc for me but Matt won't let her give them to us until I'm pg!

I don't really fancy co-sleeping. I love the idea of it, but in reality I know id get no sleep because I'm a worrier. I think I'll be bad enough having baby in a moses basket next to my bed, never mind having to worry about rolling on him/her during the night! :dohh:

I don't think I'll be cloth diapering either :shrug: again I love the idea of them, but realistically I don't think I'd get on very well with them and neither would OH.

I am going to be babywearing and BFing (fxd) though xx


----------



## Haylee.

I like the idea of co-sleeping, I think I will wait and see what suits LO best, I also plan on BFing too, but I mite express some so OH can help with feeds. I can see him being really hands on :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Finished work for the night and I even managed to watch the last half of One Born Every minute on SBS.

Good to be back here! :) How is everyone this evening/day?


----------



## Smile181c

I'm good thanks :D x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Me too with baby-wearing and BF - although like you say with the cloth nappies, who knows what will happen to all our good intentions in the 'harsh reality' of real life babies! :) Every mum I know intended to use cloth nappies...

I already 'co-sleep' with several cats so maybe that's why I feel more comfy with the idea! I do want to do more research on it first though. Also, my DH and I have quite different sleeping times - I go to bed at 11 and get up at 8, he comes to bed at 2 and gets up at 11, so hopefully as we get used to it the other one can keep a check! (That's if we can find enough mutual bed time to actually produce a LO in the first place, lol).


----------



## Hit Girl

I can't believe that pregnant lady was drinking like that. I honestly would have been mortified. Don't people know better these days? 

Haylee, we're big fans of NapiSan here. :) Cloth nappies versus disposable? Hmmm... I'm not sure. As I said earlier my mum only used cloth on me. I'll have to ask her how she handled the washing. That seems like a whole lot of baby turd going through the washing machine!

Not entirely related, but my friend was given one of those nappy/diaper bin disposal thingies for her baby shower - where you stick the dirty nappy in and spin it so it creates this long nappy sausage. They are no better than sticking it in a regular plastic bag and tying it off. Also, the refills for those things are seriously expensive. Total waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Gosh, as you write a reply, another five go up! We are so totally talkative!! 

I'm feeling lucky vibes for our soon-to-be-testing ladies. I sense another BFP on the horizon, I don't know why but I really do! Baby dust to you guys!!

Also just thought, if I DON'T co-sleep and baby is in a moses basket/crib, they'll probably end up co-sleeping with one or more of the cats! Will need some kind of protective shield heh heh. :crib:


----------



## Smile181c

If I get pg, I'm gonna have to start making the cat sleep outside of the bedroom, I've heard so many horror stories of cats suffocating babies because they can smell the milk on their lips (they lie over their faces - not in a malicious way) that I really don't want to risk it!


----------



## Haylee.

:saywhat:


----------



## dontworry

I totally sense another BFP on the horizon. Don't know if its mine or someone else here, but I definitely feel it. I feel the excitement growing inside of me (wish it was a baby, but hey!) haha. 

Oh and those things are called Diaper Genies, and I think they're a load of crap, too (pun totally intended!). I would rather use a regular bucket with a lid, or just throw them in with the trash (which is what I do when I babysit). 

I really want to try co-sleeping, but I don't think its reasonable with how my OH and I sleep in the bed lol. Its truly awful. We have queen-size bed and we're just all over each other. It makes me miss my King size bed so much. :( I definitely want a pack and play that can raise up to be a co-sleeper, so that I can take it with me to my mom's and stuff. I can see myself using that while sleeping on the couch or something.


----------



## Hit Girl

Haylee. said:


> :saywhat:

Whaaaaaaa? :haha:


----------



## Haylee.

> Not entirely related, but my friend was given one of those nappy/diaper bin disposal thingies for her baby shower - where you stick the dirty nappy in and spin it so it creates this long nappy sausage. They are no better than sticking it in a regular plastic bag and tying it off. Also, the refills for those things are seriously expensive. Total waste of money in my opinion.

 Hit Girl, the do sound completely useless, another money making scam by the sounds of things..

:rofl: co-sleeping with cats lol, I co-sleep with my 2 dogs :haha: can relate -kinda lol


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl said:


> Haylee. said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> Whaaaaaaa? :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: some of these smilies are hilarious..

I love this one but I know I will never use it 
:finger: LOL


----------



## Hit Girl

Say "NO" to the Diaper Genie (or similar product).

I see that on a t-shirt.


----------



## Hit Girl

Haylee, did you see _One Born Every Minute_ tonight?


----------



## dontworry

:spermy: <-- MUST HAVE. 
:img: That one's helpful! Lol
:flasher: Ahahaha.
:bunny:
:jo:
:holly: AHAHAHA.
:xmas8::xmas7::xmas9: Aww Christmas!
I had no idea these existed. And I've been here almost two years. WOW.


----------



## Haylee.

No I didn't!!! *stamps feet* I live in a digital Blackspot and can only have foxtel :( but I am watching I didn't know I was pregnant right now. So amazing! I've wanted to see One Born Every Minute, mum told me about it lol.. (she's desperate to be a grandmother :haha: )


----------



## Haylee.

:rofl: Jess 
That is hilarious.


----------



## Hit Girl

Haha! Jess, those emoticons are amazing!!! I love the girl building the snowman.

Haylee, I'm very jealous of your Foxtel access. Now, this 'I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant'.... as in they didn't know until the went to the loo at 9 months and Surprise! or more like a few months into the pregnancy and they didn't know?

How can you not know?


----------



## dontworry

I haven't seen any of those shows. :( I wish I had regular TV sometimes lol. 
I did watch a news story about a lady who didn't know she was pregnant, she didn't look bigger or anything like that, and one day she felt constipated so she went to the bathroom and popped out a baby! Lmao. Luckily her neighbor was an EMT so was able to call him over and he helped cut the umbilical cord and clean the baby up until the ambulance got there. It's crazy to believe stuff like that happens!

Actually, when I first joined BnB I was a frequenter in the Teen Pregnancy section and there was a gal there named Kris who didn't know she was pregnant for the first several months. She did give birth a healthy little boy though! I wonder if she's still around?


----------



## Haylee.

Yes the WHOLE 9 months it's crazy, they have doctors on the show explaining the possibilities of why they didn't know, it's amazing.. Jaw dropping lol. One lady had twins! - on her toilet!! 

How could you not know?!?!


----------



## Hit Girl

Bloody hell! I guess I'm acutely in tune with my body so I can't imagine anyone not picking up on something so seemingly obvious.

What reasons did they give for them not knowing? This is intriguing!


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> Actually, when I first joined BnB I was a frequenter in the Teen Pregnancy section and there was a gal there named Kris who didn't know she was pregnant for the first several months. She did give birth a healthy little boy though! I wonder if she's still around?

Amazing! Surely she would have noticed a lack of menses, right?


----------



## Aurora CHK

The Christmas ones only went up last month, but yeah they are all brill! They should get some pet-related ones too. 

Fingers crossed for your BFP Jess!

I'd love a King size bed too. My DH is 6.2 so once his knees are bent he's like all over my side! And he loves to cuddle - well so do I, but I can't sleep that way. I get all hot and itchy and fidgety.


----------



## dontworry

The girl, Kris, I think she said she didn't realize something was weird until she pressed down on her stomach one day and noticed that it felt harder than usual and then went and found out she was pregnant. Sometimes the baby just "sits high", which sometimes means the baby is up in their ribs and not as noticeable.


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> Amazing! Surely she would have noticed a lack of menses, right?

You would think!! She was older though (the one on the news) so maybe she thought she was menopausal? 

And thank you Aurora! I certainly hope its me lol, but its okay if it isn't, as long as its one of US!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Wow, that's incredible! Imagine not knowing. 

I feel really silly constantly worrying about whether I'm being TMI, but oh well... Have you ever had a really bad stomach bug where it's all just evacuating and your whole body feels like a train-wreck. I've worried that labour is a lot worse than that. 

Having said that however, I watched two labours/births on tv tonight and it didn't freak me out too much. Progress. :thumbup:


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl said:


> Bloody hell! I guess I'm acutely in tune with my body so I can't imagine anyone not picking up on something so seemingly obvious.
> 
> What reasons did they give for them not knowing? This is intriguing!

Theres alot as I've seen so many episodes- talk about addictive tv lol.. Okay so a few


Some of the ladies continued to get what they thought was their period, when really it was vaginal bleeding which can be caused by a few things during pregnancy. 

Some ladies never had regular periods due to pcos or other issues, sometimes going a whole year without menses

Some ladies don't feel movement due to the baby being more towards their back or just dismiss it as gas

One lady suffered from iron deficiencies her whole life so put her fatigue down to that

The list is endless, it really is crazy and it really is possible

Some of the women have had previous pregnancies and still didn't know they were pregnant.. Which really goes to show no 2 pregnancies are the same


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> I totally sense another BFP on the horizon. Don't know if its mine or someone else here, but I definitely feel it. I feel the excitement growing inside of me (wish it was a baby, but hey!) haha.

For realsies? I'm absolutely certain it won't be me. Yay for sensing BFPs! (Tried to find an appropriate emoticon but couldn't.)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Haylee. said:


> Yes the WHOLE 9 months it's crazy, they have doctors on the show explaining the possibilities of why they didn't know, it's amazing.. Jaw dropping lol. One lady had twins! - on her toilet!!
> 
> How could you not know?!?!

Twins?!?! And not even know about it? Madnes!

X


----------



## Haylee.

I feel a bfp lurking somewhere too hmm I wonder who it is :haha:


----------



## dontworry

I have watched my friend with a low pain threshold give birth twice, so I know if she can do it, so can I! I will probably most definitely be getting the epidural though. I am more concerned with the people coming in and out of the room, because my friend had a full room both times she gave birth, and it made me really anxious. I just want my OH and my mom there with me - maybe my sister, but we'll see how that goes lol. See but that's basically a full room too lol. I don't know! Who are you guys having there with you?


----------



## Laura91

I want my OH there (obviously) and I would have my sister there. My mum's claustrophobic (excuse the spelling :wacko:) so she wouldn't be able to come in with me :nope: x


----------



## Hit Girl

My DH DEFINITELY!!! I would love my mum to be there too. That's it. 

No matter how many times I hear that people with low pain thresholds have done it, I still worry that mine will be worse. :sad2: Epidural fo' sho'!


----------



## dontworry

I'm claustrophobic too, which is why I can't stand a crowd in there lol. For my friend's first birth, we were in this HUGE birthing suite, it was beautiful and there was me, her DH and her mom and just one nurse and the doctor. So we were all spread out and had plenty of room to move around and whatnot. For her second birth, we were in a freaking CLOSET, and we had me, her DH, her mom, her sister, three nurses and two doctors in there. I was trying not to hyperventilate the entire time lol.


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> My DH DEFINITELY!!! I would love my mum to be there too. That's it.
> 
> No matter how many times I hear that people with low pain thresholds have done it, I still worry that mine will be worse. :sad2: Epidural fo' sho'!

I went through this "hippy" phase where I thought I could just do it naturally and whatnot, but I KNOW that I will need the meds. I suffer from chronic migraines (the WORST kind, I actually have a migraine right now) and have to take ibuprofen all of the time because I can't stand the pain. So what makes me think that I can stand pushing a baby from my vagina without any aids? Lmao, I know myself better than that!


----------



## Haylee.

OH, mumsy, MiL and that's it... And epidural I can't wait lol well I can but at the time I'll be like stick the flipping needle in my back NOW!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Haylee. said:


> I feel a bfp lurking somewhere too hmm I wonder who it is :haha:

Oooh, how exciting! Hopefully it'll come out soon.

As for the birthing thing. The thought of an epidural scares me! I don't like feeling as though I'm not in control. Ideally I'd like to have a home birth with a pool to get in and out of as I please. I want to be as mobile as possible as it helps with labour. 

I know everyone is different but the though of an epidural really scares me :(

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Phobias suck. I've got both claustrophobia AND agoraphobia (more so the latter). Eeek. 

Your poor mum, Laura. It must be really hard for her. 

Jess, being in that tiny room with all those people, that would be hell. Well done for not passing out. :thumbup:


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> My DH DEFINITELY!!! I would love my mum to be there too. That's it.
> 
> No matter how many times I hear that people with low pain thresholds have done it, I still worry that mine will be worse. :sad2: Epidural fo' sho'!

I'm exactly the same :haha: My cousin's girlfriend has a little girl last year and we are really close as friends not just through family if that makes sense..? She sort of knows that I'm NTNP and she always says that if she could do it then I could but to me she had a really easy birth.. She went into hospital a week before she was due because she couldn't sit/lay down without being uncomfortable and they said she was 3cm dilated (she didn't even know). Then when they were examining her they kept saying to her "you're having a contraction" and she didn't feel any! They literally had to tell her when to push and whatnot. I guess it was like she had an epidural :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Laura, I want a birth like her's!! Lol wow, that must have been so peaceful.


----------



## Haylee.

I'm considering a water birth, I've seen a few births on tv and the water seems to be very relaxing and helpful with contractions, along with being able to move around as you please.


----------



## Laura91

I know :( When my sister had my first nephew he had to stay in for 3 days because he was born with a rash - apparently because his body was not used to the air/germs/whatever when he was born, so she didn't get to see him until he was like 3-4 days old. Although she's trying this book/CD thing that supposedly cures 99% of people with any kind of phobia so hopefully FX'ed she may be okay if/when the time comes for me to go into hospital :thumbup:


----------



## Haylee.

Laura91 said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> My DH DEFINITELY!!! I would love my mum to be there too. That's it.
> 
> No matter how many times I hear that people with low pain thresholds have done it, I still worry that mine will be worse. :sad2: Epidural fo' sho'!
> 
> I'm exactly the same :haha: My cousin's girlfriend has a little girl last year and we are really close as friends not just through family if that makes sense..? She sort of knows that I'm NTNP and she always says that if she could do it then I could but to me she had a really easy birth.. She went into hospital a week before she was due because she couldn't sit/lay down without being uncomfortable and they said she was 3cm dilated (she didn't even know). Then when they were examining her they kept saying to her "you're having a contraction" and she didn't feel any! They literally had to tell her when to push and whatnot. I guess it was like she had an epidural :haha:Click to expand...

Wow what a great birth! I'll take one of those thanks lmao


----------



## dontworry

Haylee. said:


> I'm considering a water birth, I've seen a few births on tv and the water seems to be very relaxing and helpful with contractions, along with being able to move around as you please.

Water births do always look so peaceful! Have you seen the pictures on BnB of all of the water/home births? SO beautiful! I wish I could do that but I don't believe my insurance would cover it. I really want to be in a birthing center where I can hop in the shower and whatnot whenever I wanted, because water is very relaxing for me, but I don't think my insurance covers anything aside from the hospital stay. Lol America stinks.


----------



## Laura91

dontworry said:


> Laura, I want a birth like her's!! Lol wow, that must have been so peaceful.

Haha! It was the strangest thing, I text her to ask how she was and what she was doing and she text back saying "going to have a baby" so I was like well yeah.. :dohh: not realising that she was actually in the hospital ready to have the baby! My cousin was ringing and texting me all night to let me know how she was and when she'd had the baby they both rang me, one after the other and they both sounded like the proudest people on earth. My cousin actually cried on the phone to me and he *never* cries infront of anyone. I can't wait until it's our turn :cloud9:


----------



## Hit Girl

I _really_ want a birth like that. If only.

Laura I hope your mum goes really well with her therapy. I know her phobia is something she would rid herself of in a second, if she could.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Just the DH for me I think. Have never spoken to him about it though so if he sounds at all phased by it (or conversely, so unphased that I think he'd be unsympathetic!) then I might rope my Mum in. She doesn't drive or live that nearby though so might not be possible. Maybe my friend S who lives nearby and has been throught it herself - if she's not got her own LOs to contend with at the time! 

My other friend, A, is due on 8th January. She didn't find out until she was 11 weeks gone. She'd switched birth control to Nuvaring from coil, and assumed her body was just adjusting to that hence the lack of periods and other different symptoms/sensations. She'd also been battling with a kind of glandular fever thing so again never considered pregnancy as a reason for feeling tired/sicky/bloaty. Plus she'd been drinking and smoking like usual that whole time, oops! Everything seems ok though, I'm angling to get invited in as a birthing partner if her partner isn't man enough heh heh.


----------



## dontworry

Aww Laura, that's so sweet.

I have never, ever seen my OH cry (but I almost got to the other night when he was drunk and being all lovey-dovey!). He hasn't cried since he was in middle school. I am hoping that he cries when I give birth and he's able to hold our baby. And then I hope I get a picture of it! Haha


----------



## Haylee.

dontworry said:


> Haylee. said:
> 
> 
> I'm considering a water birth, I've seen a few births on tv and the water seems to be very relaxing and helpful with contractions, along with being able to move around as you please.
> 
> Water births do always look so peaceful! Have you seen the pictures on BnB of all of the water/home births? SO beautiful! I wish I could do that but I don't believe my insurance would cover it. I really want to be in a birthing center where I can hop in the shower and whatnot whenever I wanted, because water is very relaxing for me, but I don't think my insurance covers anything aside from the hospital stay. Lol America stinks.Click to expand...

Birthing centers look and sound absolutely ideal. But I'm pretty sure there isn't one in this area :dohh: Part of me is considering home birth if the midwife will be there.. I don't know how possible that is though lol


----------



## Aurora CHK

What's going on, I keep seeming to lose a whole half hour, where each time I post I discover you guys have all moved onto a new topic whilst I'm writing about the old one, I must be going through some strange wormhole!

I have a superfast typing speed too! How weird. Must try harder :)


----------



## Hit Girl

11 weeks! That's quite a while to not know, but very possible indeed. 

A part of me would love to not know, so I spend less time fretting.


----------



## Aurora CHK

I'd like a water birth at home because I'm an old hippy, but I know its highly unlikely to happen as without being able to afford an independent midwife I'll be needing the NHS ones who will rank me as too high risk for that being that it will be my first. Hopefully I'll have an uncomplicated first birth in hospital and can have the next one/s at home.


----------



## Haylee.

Aurora CHK said:


> What's going on, I keep seeming to lose a whole half hour, where each time I post I discover you guys have all moved onto a new topic whilst I'm writing about the old one, I must be going through some strange wormhole!
> 
> I have a superfast typing speed too! How weird. Must try harder :)

Hahahaha I know what you mean lol. Maybe I'm in the wormhole with you lol


----------



## dontworry

I'm off to bed (its 5am again lol) finally. My OH went to bed at 10pm with a cold, got up at 3am when I was going to bed, and made me get up with him to watch some 30 Rock. 
What do I need a baby for? I've already got a 6 foot tall one lol. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Hit Girl

I read last night that Gisele Bündchen had a supposedly pain-free home birth in her bathtub. She did yoga or meditation leading up to it. I guess that sort of thing is easy when you can afford the best yoga practitioners (best everyone, really). I bet she has a really spiffy bath too.


----------



## Haylee.

Goodnight :flow:


----------



## Hit Girl

Nighty night Jess! x


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl said:


> I bet she has a really spiffy bath too.

:rofl:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aurora CHK said:


> I'd like a water birth at home because I'm an old hippy, but I know its highly unlikely to happen as without being able to afford an independent midwife I'll be needing the NHS ones who will rank me as too high risk for that being that it will be my first. Hopefully I'll have an uncomplicated first birth in hospital and can have the next one/s at home.

You arnt classed as high risk just cos it's your first baby. I know loads of girls who had their first at home. As long as you don't have any medical complications and the pregnancy has been straightforward and baby is growing well then you can still be low risk and have a home birth

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Haylee, what is up with this weather? I thought it was supposed to be Summer.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

It can't be as bad as it is here! Parts of the UK near me have snow! We haven't as yet but it's very very very cold!

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Yep, definitely nowhere near as cold as where you are, but it's very chilly here for this time of year. We usually only have a sheet on our bed in December but we've got the doona and the blanket on.

What time is it where you are? It's close to midnight here.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

It's 13:45 here. I'm having a lazy day today! Got to get ready though cos I need to put get some new tyres on the car before we get the snow!

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Oooh I see in your signature that you're awaiting your AF or BFP. When is AF due?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Saturday! I'm so scared! Haha

X


----------



## Laura91

BabyBumpHope said:


> Saturday! I'm so scared! Haha
> 
> X

Ooh good luck! :thumbup: Will you last till saturday/sunday to test? x


----------



## Hit Girl

BabyBumpHope said:


> Saturday! I'm so scared! Haha
> 
> X

Do you feel it's on its way?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yeah definitely. If anything I'll probably leave it longer due to my phobia of poas!

I've told myself that I'll test Sunday if no AF by then as it's me and DH are off together

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I felt as though AF was coming yesterday. I had awful cramps. Today I just feel normal though. I noticed some more EWCM today and I'm literally eating us out of house and home! I've got such an appetite! That could just be PMS though. I'm not lucky enough to get my BFP!

X


----------



## Laura91

BabyBumpHope said:


> I felt as though AF was coming yesterday. I had awful cramps. Today I just feel normal though. I noticed some more EWCM today and I'm literally eating us out of house and home! I've got such an appetite! That could just be PMS though. I'm not lucky enough to get my BFP!
> 
> X

Haha I love having the excuse to be able to eat everything in the house :haha: Awww you never know, it could be your turn this time :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

That'll be your very first POAS! Eeeek!

Do you have any AF symptoms you usually get around this time? Or is it different every month?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I don't tend to get many symptoms to be honest. The one thing I do get though is really painful cramping but normally that means AF is very imminent. The last 2 months I've gone to bed and tossed and turned all night with cramps then when I wake up first thing in the morning AF is there. Was expecting that to happen this morning after the cramps I had yesterday but they strangely disappeared

X


----------



## Webbykinskt

My big sign of my bfp was that I didn't get sore nipples at first after ov... I normally have it throughout my luteal phase until AF but nada so go more by what you don't have (symptomwise) that you do most cycles xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Hmmm.... no sign huh? Is there a likely chance you could be baking a mini-bun?


----------



## Hit Girl

Webbykinskt said:


> My big sign of my bfp was that I didn't get sore nipples at first after ov... I normally have it throughout my luteal phase until AF but nada so go more by what you don't have (symptomwise) that you do most cycles xx

THAT is some good advice!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> Hmmm.... no sign huh? Is there a likely chance you could be baking a mini-bun?

Reading this just gave me tummy flips! :)

How are you feeling webby? 

X


----------



## Webbykinskt

I'm doing okay girls ta :) I've got cramps galore so just trying to keep an eye on it... I hope it's just beano snuggling in and nothing sinister... No bleeding and not doubled over in pain, just uncomfortable, so apparently it's okay. My test results will be back at the docs tomorrow so when they do say 'Yup, she's duffed!' I can fill in the forms for the midwife xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Webbykinskt said:


> I'm doing okay girls ta :) I've got cramps galore so just trying to keep an eye on it... I hope it's just beano snuggling in and nothing sinister... No bleeding and not doubled over in pain, just uncomfortable, so apparently it's okay. My test results will be back at the docs tomorrow so when they do say 'Yup, she's duffed!' I can fill in the forms for the midwife xx

Do your cramps feel like AF cramps, or different?

X


----------



## Webbykinskt

Mostly like AF cramps, but then I'll get a random twinge by my belly button. Apparently it's the ligaments in the tummy & the uterus stretching out xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Webbykinskt said:


> Mostly like AF cramps, but then I'll get a random twinge by my belly button. Apparently it's the ligaments in the tummy & the uterus stretching out xx

Awww, I can't wait til I can feel it - if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP. Are you bb's sore yet? Or bigger? Are there any other symptoms you've noticed since getting your BFP?

X


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG! Wowwww. This is full-on. So awesome to get a blow-by-blow as it's happening!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> OMG! Wowwww. This is full-on. So awesome to get a blow-by-blow as it's happening!

:thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Just finished my work Xmas meal :) feeling festive! 

In other news I'm almost convinced that is on her way :( been feeling very 'wet' and had a lot of EWCM when I wipe and I'm sure it was very faintly PINK!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> Just finished my work Xmas meal :) feeling festive!
> 
> In other news I'm almost convinced that is on her way :( been feeling very 'wet' and had a lot of EWCM when I wipe and I'm sure it was very faintly PINK!

Stay positive

X


----------



## Smile181c

Will try. I'm not sure if it was the lighting in the loos (sounds stupid, but it had wood panelling that was red so the room was a bit dim) or the colour of the toilet paper or what, I just had this feeling that the witch was gonna get me. 

I usually get the pink cm the day before AF so maybe I'll come on early tomorrow. Bad news cause it means I'm not pg but good news because it means it'll be CD1 and we can start TCC properly :thumbup:


----------



## Laura91

Fingers crossed for you that the :witch: stays away! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Thankyou :hugs: same to you! x


----------



## Hit Girl

Chloe, I hate that. I get the 'false alarm' feelings when I'm about to get it. And that dreaded bit of pink on the paper. :growlmad:


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I just find it a bit odd :shrug: 

The wet feeling I don't understand because usually I'm really dry between ov & AF and now I have EWCM and I have all these other symptoms (through lunch I had some backache - though it could be because of the seating - and then at one point I had this pain that kinda went from my right ovary area (not saying it was my ovary) down through my back )

I wish pg symptoms weren't so close to AF symptoms!


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> I wish pg symptoms weren't so close to AF symptoms!

Geez, tell me about it! :shrug:

No BDing here yet so nothing to get excited about AT ALL. Hopefully it'll happen some time this month. :haha: I've only been 'back in business' 2 days.


----------



## Smile181c

That's plenty of time :thumbup: get to practising! :haha:

As soon as my AF is out the way (if she shows) I'll be jumping Matt each chance I get - he won't know what's hit him! :rofl:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Could be implantation bleeding... fingers and toes and nose all crossed!


----------



## Webbykinskt

BabyBumpHope said:


> Webbykinskt said:
> 
> 
> Mostly like AF cramps, but then I'll get a random twinge by my belly button. Apparently it's the ligaments in the tummy & the uterus stretching out xx
> 
> Awww, I can't wait til I can feel it - if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP. Are you bb's sore yet? Or bigger? Are there any other symptoms you've noticed since getting your BFP?
> 
> XClick to expand...

Sorry girls I got distracted :rofl: My bbs aren't sore or bigger yet, just my nipples are tender. The tiredness is my other main symptom. I can sleep all day :sleep:. I also can't finish a meal because I just feel full really early... but then I'm hungry again 20 minutes later :dohh: xx


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> That's plenty of time :thumbup: get to practising! :haha:
> 
> As soon as my AF is out the way (if she shows) *I'll be jumping Matt each chance I get - he won't know what's hit him!* :rofl:

:rofl: at the moment I think my OH's loving all the attention but I don't know how long it will last :haha: x


----------



## Hit Girl

We're leaving for our interstate road trip on the weekend and then it's staying with relatives for a week. Hopefully we can try before we leave - without having to worry about privacy.

Chloe, yes, I'm sure you will. :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Aurora, that's what I thought but can you implant as late as 12DPO? Will have to get on google and have a look :haha:

Katie, I usually get sore bbs about a week before ov, and I haven't this time - I'm hoping it's a good sign :haha: I'm also another 'eat little and often'!


----------



## Webbykinskt

Smile181c said:


> Katie, I usually get sore bbs about a week before ov, and I haven't this time - I'm hoping it's a good sign :haha: I'm also another 'eat little and often'![/COLOR]

FX'd then :thumbup: xx


----------



## Hit Girl

This girl needs some sleep. Night ladies! :sleep:


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs:

According to Dr Google implantation can occur anytime from 6DPO to 12DPO so it's more likely to be AF (as I'm 12DPO) but there's still a _slight_ chance


----------



## Smile181c

Night! x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> This girl needs some sleep. Night ladies! :sleep:

Goodnight hit girl

There's still hope that it could have been implantation smile 

X


----------



## Smile181c

Just been to the loo (again) to check CM with white toilet paper, and there was no pink...were my eyes deceiving me in the restaurant? Or is the witch just luring me into a false sense of security? :haha:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Yep, pretty sure you can! Think the average is 8-12 days dpo?


----------



## Aurora CHK

OMG, soooooo behind again............ doh!


----------



## sharonfruit

WOO Just caught up...



Okay - cloth diapers, definately gonna give these a go, they are sooo cute!! You get liners for them and then you get like the towel nappy and then I think you get like a cover as well, you usually just flush the liner and shove the diaper in the wash, I did a lot of research on them when I was pg and I didnt really think they would save that much money, they arent neccessarily cheap and you would need loads unless you were going to wash them every day, obviously you change a nappy like every 3-5 hours so thats at least 5 a day, if you only wash them every 3 days thats 15 you would need, and then you got the cost of laundering them as well... hmm.

Gaining weight... This is a big issue for me, I'm very conscious of my body, I need to lose the weight I gained last time but its so hard especially in winter!It'll definately be worth it for the little bean but I'm sure I'll lose it pretty quick, once I get in the right frame of mind I can lose a lot of weight in a short period of time. I've been known to be a crash dieter in the past but thats all stopped in the last 6 months, sometimes I'd go a few days without eating at all and it would really screw my cycle up!

Heartburn, Chloe thats a good sign! Could it be something you have eaten by any chance? Caffiene or something fried? heartburn was my number one main symptom when I was pregnant, I'd never really had it in my life then suddenly I was having it after every single mean! You cant get annoyed at pregnancy symptoms though! :smug:

Eating for two - You dont need to eat any extra really right through your pregnancy, I think in the 3rd trimester you are supposed to eat about another 300 calories per day. Its more about what you eat though and avoiding empty calories that arent going to give you and the bean any nutrients, I think otherwise its just additional weight thats gonna be hard to lose after the bean is born!

Drinking in pregnancy is a definate no for me, I'd maybe have a glass of champas on my 21st, thats what I was planning but apart from that I wouldnt bother. I know a glass of wine once or twice a week is allowed but I dont really see the point in just having one anyways, for what its worth I dont think I'd bother! I definately wouldnt be buying drink myself either, or drinking in public! Even if it was just a glass of wine with a meal.

PS I'm pretty sure I'm approaching ov as I've had loads of sticky CM so I'm extra excited and have been BDing woopwoop. If I'm right it means I know where I'm at in my cycle as well so probably 15 or 16 days til AF is due! - Very close to Xmas!! If she doesnt show I think I'll test on Xmas eve, imagine if I get a pos! I'll wrap it up and give it to OH on Xmas day!!!! Hahaha STOP getting excited shar. haha *blush blush*.

Also... After looking at that gender prediction thing, really interesting! I'm gonna work me and my sis out in a min, need to work out how old my mama was first, will let you know if it works for us! And that post the lady put about having a boy if you BD after ov... I thought after ovulation you couldnt really get pg...? I must be wrong! And about hoping for a gender, do any of you guys have a preference? I dont think I'd ever want one or the other unless I had like 4 boys, then I'd want a girl! I want 4 or 5 kids, and at least one of each! When I was pg my OH always said he really wanted a boy and it broke my heart a bit because I thought well if its a girl are you going to be disappointed!? I know he wouldnt be though...

As if you have One Born Every Minute in Australia! I might try and find it and watch it online. I really miss it in the UK the series ended ages ago, when I was pg I really wanted it to come back because OH never watched it and I thought it would educate him in preparation! Haha, when I was giving birth I'd definately only want it to be me and him. Cant think of anything worse than having my mam there!!! Also, I dont want anyone to come visit for at least half an hour after LO is born... as I just want it to be us 3 for a little while bonding as a family. We wont have much time to do that in the first few weeks as he has a bigggg family! My OH's sis had a baby girl a couple of months ago and she said as soon as she got back from the birthing suite to the ward everyone was waiting outside and she had to pass LO around!

Co-sleeping, not sure I like the idea and OH is a heavy sleeper and sleepwalker and sleeptalker so probably not really an option!

Don't think I want an epidural as I want to be in control and know when to push! Also I want to be able to get up and walk around afterwards. You never know though do you. When I MCd I wanted to do it naturally but when the pain came it lasted so long I was wishing I'd went for the D&C. Glad I didnt now, but I think I'd maybe feel the same about an epidural, I'd be screaming for it at the time haha. My mams deliveries were both reallyquick so no time for an epidural but we will see. And I'd love a waterbirth but dont know if it would be an option. Ive got this syndrome thing that makes your joints loose so I may be classed as high risk, especially for my 1st.

As if its summer in Australia, how does that work? Is your winter in July? Confused!!!

Chloe.. Cramps could be implantation? Or is it too late for that?

Sorry for the essay just missed a load of points that I wanted to contribute to ha x.x.x.x


----------



## Smile181c

Wow mega post! :haha: 

Um re the heartburn, I hadnt eaten anything other than a couple of polos (mints) before work! It also didnt last very long :shrug: 

Nope, not too late for implantation, it goes up to 12DPO which is what I am. I'm not seeing any pink now though so i don't know if it was my mind playing tricks on me!


----------



## sharonfruit

I never noticed an implantation bleed, if I even had one... but as far as I've read you only have like a spot or two and its not like a flowing red blood... x


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah there wasn't even really a spot it was more like my cm was very pale pink x


----------



## sharonfruit

Hmmmmmm Interestiiinnnggg :D x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha i know! I'll just have to keep an eye on it! Can't let myself get my hopes up x


----------



## sharonfruit

I've been sat on my sofa laughing at this for the last 10 minutes... I think you will like it xx https://damnyouautocorrect.com/13603/the-25-funniest-autocorrects-of-dyacs-first-year/


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I love those type of things :p try www.lamebook.com too :p


----------



## sharonfruit

Ah god these are so funny im reading them to my mam haha x


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl:


----------



## Haylee.

Yep winter in July sharon :) it's getting hot for Christmas over here :happydance: Sending warm vibes your way..

I knew a lady here in Aust. That said throughout her whole pregnancy that she didn't want the epidural and when the time came she was screaming for one, and they wouldn't give it to her.. I thought that was a bit bizarre.. So I'm just going to say yes and see how the labour goes, I highly think I will get one, but just incase I feel the need not to, I dont have to but if u said you don't want it, then want it, you don't get it.. If that makes sense lol I just woke up :dohh: brain.not.functioning.properly.until.after.morning.coffee lol


----------



## boofangie

haha just got in after a horrible night at work and reading these websites are cheering me up big time 
just worked out that I'm due my witch on tuesday (having like wird cramps) but i do feel completely out for this month!
but worked out that next time i O is new years eve ;-) would be so cute to conceive then!  
how is everyone?
was also thinking, would you find out if you are hang a boy or girl? i want to but SO says no, so probably won't be allowed! :-( he wants a surprise hah!
love to the girls xxxx


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl said:


> Haylee, what is up with this weather? I thought it was supposed to be Summer.

Sorry Hit Girl.. I fell asleep lol. It is freezing for this time of year. I have a jumper on this morning and I am in far north qld lol


BabyBumpHope said:


> Yeah definitely. If anything I'll probably leave it longer due to my phobia of poas!
> 
> I've told myself that I'll test Sunday if no AF by then as it's me and DH are off together
> 
> X

 goodluck BBH, we will all be here for support, when you POAS :) maybe you are the bfp lurking :haha:



Webbykinskt said:


> My big sign of my bfp was that I didn't get sore nipples at first after ov... I normally have it throughout my luteal phase until AF but nada so go more by what you don't have (symptomwise) that you do most cycles xx

 very useful info lol. Maybe I should stop SS lol thanx Webby xx :dust:




Laura91 said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> That's plenty of time :thumbup: get to practising! :haha:
> 
> As soon as my AF is out the way (if she shows) *I'll be jumping Matt each chance I get - he won't know what's hit him!* :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: at the moment I think my OH's loving all the attention but I don't know how long it will last :haha: xClick to expand...

 til we get our :bfp: lol xx




Smile181c said:


> Just been to the loo (again) to check CM with white toilet paper, and there was no pink...were my eyes deceiving me in the restaurant? Or is the witch just luring me into a false sense of security? :haha:

 FX'd your eyes were deceiving you. Goodluck :dust: xx


Okay I'm all caught up now! How is everyone? I'm going to do some Xmas shopping for OH.. Fishing gear lol. Boys and their toys lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

boofangie said:


> haha just got in after a horrible night at work and reading these websites are cheering me up big time
> just worked out that I'm due my witch on tuesday (having like wird cramps) but i do feel completely out for this month!
> but worked out that next time i O is new years eve ;-) would be so cute to conceive then!
> how is everyone?
> was also thinking, would you find out if you are hang a boy or girl? i want to but SO says no, so probably won't be allowed! :-( he wants a surprise hah!
> love to the girls xxxx

I wouldn't want to know what sex we were having. I can see how it would be really helpful to know but I have always dreamt of my DH telling me as soon as the baby is born :)

X


----------



## boofangie

awww how cute is thattt!!!!!  
how would you tell him when you get the BFP?
xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

boofangie said:


> awww how cute is thattt!!!!!
> how would you tell him when you get the BFP?
> xxx

I'd have to have him with me whilst I do it I think! Haha. I'll prob be too scared to even look at the result so it would prob be him telling me!

X


----------



## boofangie

haha, see my OH is a teacher and i NEVER see him in the morning as I'm snoozing and he's working haha! so i reckon id not be able to wait and probably do it whilst he was at work, and then JUMP him when he gets in! lol! yeah i reckon id be nervous!

i literally think about babies all the time, its driving me crazyyy haha

(also just watching that 'i didn know i was pregnant' LOL!! its so odd, how did they not feel the baby kicking?!?!

xxxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

What channel is that on?! I love programmed like that!

I feel sooooo broody at the minute. Everyone around me seems to ne pregnant or has just had a baby. I'm hoping it's gunna be me soon!

Would you be able to wait until your DH came in from work though? Or would you be tempted to ring him?

X


----------



## boofangie

BabyBumpHope said:


> What channel is that on?! I love programmed like that!
> 
> I feel sooooo broody at the minute. Everyone around me seems to ne pregnant or has just had a baby. I'm hoping it's gunna be me soon!
> 
> Would you be able to wait until your DH came in from work though? Or would you be tempted to ring him?
> 
> X


I'm the same! SOOO broody!! and my best friends due this week and its killing me! I'm god mother so I'm gonna spoil that baby rotten!!

do you feel like you might be in for a chance this month??

hahaha id want to tell him in person so i could see his face!! plus imagine having to stay at school teaching, he'd be awful, his head would be everywhere haha!!

xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

That's the same as I want- OH to tell me for sure! I always thought I would want to know before but when I got pg I completely changed my mind. Defo want a suprise!x


----------



## dontworry

> When I was pg my OH always said he really wanted a boy and it broke my heart a bit because I thought well if its a girl are you going to be disappointed!? I know he wouldnt be though...

Shar - I totally can relate to that feeling lol. Terron really wants a boy more than anything, but I just have this otherworldly feeling that it'll be a girl, and according to that Chinese prediction thing, I can only have a boy if we conceive next month. He always says if we're having a girl, he's gonna push her back up until he gets a boy lmao. 

Chloe - I've had that pink show up before my period, so I have no idea what to expect when I get implantation bleeding. The last three periods or so (even on BC) I would get a little tiny bit of pink on my toilet paper and run and tell Terron, but my period ended up coming anyway. :( I don't want to break your spirits because I really hope it's a BFP and not an AF! 

Angie - I am definitely finding out what I have lol. I probably will for every birth because I honestly HATE surprises.


----------



## jbell157

My DH and I definitley want at least one boy. Gotta have my little man! If we have a boy first we are going to let the second baby's gender be a surprise. We would like to have one boy and one girl, if not two boys. I just don't know if I'm cut out for girls. I'm definitley not a girlie girl!


----------



## Smile181c

Aw Jess don't worry you're not breaking my spirit :hugs: I'm more expecting a visit from the witch than I am a +ve pg test! Lol xx


----------



## dontworry

We can still hope that its you this month!! :)

I got to babysit my friend's baby today for a few hours. He's 11 months, will be one on the 17th, and he loves to run around the house while simultaneously shoving graham crackers into his mouth and pretending to choke on them. He is a handful but I love him to bits! Watching him fall asleep was bliss. My OH was watching tv in the front room so I took the baby into the bedroom and put on a Barbie movie (I own almost all of them lol) and he just sat there and stared at me while drinking from his bottle, until he fell asleep. He kept poking my nose and my glasses and saying "ooooh", too, hehe. 

Can't wait til it's my own little one!


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks :thumbup: 

Aw he sounds adorable! Those sort of moments will be so precious when its your own xx


----------



## dontworry

I can only imagine. :) I get so envious when I see him light up for his momma. I can't wait to have that connection to my own baby. I do have a strong connection with Mekyha (I call him Kyha) and I hope that I'm always in his life. He has been literally the most perfect baby I've ever cared for. He is SO happy it's ridiculous!



He's my little nerd! Lol!


----------



## Haylee.

He is so adorable! :awww:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw he's so cute! X


----------



## Haylee.

I see your 13dpo Chloe, any symptoms? :)


----------



## Smile181c

Not really! Had more heartburn before I went to bed, but I've also seen some pink again when I wiped! :shrug: definitely think the witch is on her way x


----------



## Laura91

Hi everyone :) How is everyone? I feel like im coming down with a cold :( 



sharonfruit said:


> I've been sat on my sofa laughing at this for the last 10 minutes... I think you will like it xx https://damnyouautocorrect.com/13603/the-25-funniest-autocorrects-of-dyacs-first-year/

]

I love damn you auto correct! :haha:



boofangie said:


> haha just got in after a horrible night at work and reading these websites are cheering me up big time
> just worked out that I'm due my witch on tuesday (having like wird cramps) but i do feel completely out for this month!
> but worked out that next time i O is new years eve ;-) would be so cute to conceive then!
> how is everyone?
> was also thinking, would you find out if you are hang a boy or girl? i want to but SO says no, so probably won't be allowed! :-( he wants a surprise hah!
> love to the girls xxxx

I would definitely find out what we were having, I don't think I could not.. I'd probably just keep the name quiet from everyone :thumbup:



Smile181c said:


> Not really! Had more heartburn before I went to bed, but I've also seen some pink again when I wiped! :shrug: definitely think the witch is on her way x

Still keeping my FX'ed for you that she stays away! :flower:


----------



## dontworry

> I would definitely find out what we were having, I don't think I could not.. I'd probably just keep the name quiet from everyone

I think I'll do the same with the name. I've posted my favorite names in my journal here, but I haven't told a single person besides my OH what they are!


----------



## Haylee.

Hi Laura :wave: I hope you feel better soon, 



Smile181c said:


> Not really! Had more heartburn before I went to bed, but I've also seen some pink again when I wiped! :shrug: definitely think the witch is on her way x

Oh I really hope she isn't, but in saying this, I have a really good feeling about Janurary :) sensing lots of :bfp:s :hugs: x


----------



## Haylee.

dontworry said:


> I would definitely find out what we were having, I don't think I could not.. I'd probably just keep the name quiet from everyone
> 
> I think I'll do the same with the name. I've posted my favorite names in my journal here, but I haven't told a single person besides my OH what they are!Click to expand...

I don't think we'll be chosing a name until we see bub, I think we will have a few to chose from but make the decision once we see him/her.


----------



## dontworry

Haylee. said:


> I don't think we'll be chosing a name until we see bub, I think we will have a few to chose from but make the decision once we see him/her.

I really love that idea, but I'm afraid I couldn't wait that long to decide on a name. My OH and I butt heads about it enough as it is, what if we think the baby looks like two different names? Lmao I couldn't handle that after pushing out the baby, I would bite my OH's head off and name him/her whatever I wanted probably!


----------



## Haylee.

He might let you after he sees all the work you've just done to bring baby into the world lol.. I might give my baby/bump a nickname during my pregnancy to keep my mind off names. I know my mind will be going into overdrive with everything else lol


----------



## dontworry

I've already got names picked up for my bean while it's in my tummy - "nerdlet" <-- Cause we're huge nerds. And "peanut" because I call everything tiny "my peanut". Lol!


----------



## Haylee.

Lol love both of them, especially nerdlet-cute :) for some reason I'll be calling my little bean "pickle" lol.


----------



## dontworry

I could see you using "pickle!" I call Mekyha "chicken" sometimes lol. He was Peanut when he was a tiny little baby, and then he was Handsome, and now he's Chicken (and sometimes Chicken Noodle). I don't even know why!


----------



## Haylee.

:xmas13: chicken noodle I am pissing myself laughing :xmas13:


----------



## Smile181c

See I wanted to keep both the sex and the names to ourselves (I want to know the sex but I don't want anyone else to! :haha:) but Matt didn't want to keep the sex a secret.

So we've comprimised on telling people the gender of the baby, but not the names :) Purely because we don't want anyone to use them/make comments on them :thumbup:

Gonna run and do another cm check in a minute :haha: gotta be on the ball in case the which shows up!x


----------



## dontworry

Yeah, I don't even get the Chicken Noodle thing! Lol one day I just called him Chicken and then Noodle soon followed!

Chloe - that's a good compromise. We haven't really discussed if we're sharing it with people, but I'm pretty sure OH doesn't want to share the name with anyone because its his favorite name if we have a boy, and he doesn't want anyone to know it or use it!


----------



## Haylee.

My mum was going to call me Hannah and told everyone from the moment they knew I was a girl, then some b*%ch who was meant to be my mums friend called her daughter Hannah 3 weeks before I was born! so I can understand Terron point of view there.. 

:xmas13: still laughing at chicken noodle, it's so cute and something I would say lol.


----------



## dontworry

That's so funny - I was meant to be called "Rebecca". It was my mom's favorite name and she always told her sister (my aunt) that she was going to name her first daughter that. My aunt NEVER wanted children, but ended up getting married and having two children, Laura (after my mom, Lori) and Rebecca! My mom was soooo angry at her lol. That was two years before I was born, though, so not much she could do!


----------



## Smile181c

Exactly. I don't want anyone I know stealing my babys name :haha:

Just been to the loo. Pale pink cm has now turned into dark pink/bordering on red - AF is here!

Bit gutted, but it does mean that today is most likely CD1 and the start of my first proper TTC cycle! :happydance: it also means that I can relax and enjoy myself over christmas without worrying about how I'm gonna keep a pregnancy quiet! :haha: x


----------



## boofangie

see my OH wants us to keep the name a seret and not find out the sex, SUCH A SPOIL SPORT!! lol!
but i think we would have a list of names we like, and then decide when Bean is here!!

are you girlies doing anything nicee this weekend? 
xxx


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> See I wanted to keep both the sex and the names to ourselves (I want to know the sex but I don't want anyone else to! :haha:) but Matt didn't want to keep the sex a secret.
> 
> So we've comprimised on telling people the gender of the baby, but not the names :) Purely because we don't want anyone to use them/make comments on them :thumbup:
> 
> Gonna run and do another cm check in a minute :haha: gotta be on the ball in case the which shows up!x

That's why I don't want anybody to know the name either. There will always be someone that doesn't like it and my OH is the kind of person that their comments would play on his mind :shrug:


----------



## boofangie

p.s by SO's last name is FRYER and he honestly wants to call our son FREDDIE! i thought he was joking but he said it would be really unusual!
no way!!! haha xxxx


----------



## dontworry

Aww, little Freddie Fryer! Lol I don't think it's horrible! There have been worse suggestions. My OH's surname is "Hebert" which is pronounced like "Hey-Bear" but everyone says it like "He-Bert". I am trying to convince him to change both our last names to something awesome... like... Rocketship. LMAO. I'm serious though. Hahaha. 

Aww, Clo! That blows that AF is here. *pouts* WHO THE HECK HAS THE BFP, THEN?! I feel it, I just know it! But at least you get to enjoy a drink over Christmas break and whatnot!


----------



## boofangie

dontworry said:


> Aww, little Freddie Fryer! Lol I don't think it's horrible! There have been worse suggestions. My OH's surname is "Hebert" which is pronounced like "Hey-Bear" but everyone says it like "He-Bert". I am trying to convince him to change both our last names to something awesome... like... Rocketship. LMAO. I'm serious though. Hahaha.
> 
> Aww, Clo! That blows that AF is here. *pouts* WHO THE HECK HAS THE BFP, THEN?! I feel it, I just know it! But at least you get to enjoy a drink over Christmas break and whatnot!

haha rocketship would be a mega last name! you should so do it!!!

aww no sorry clo! :-( and at least you can now have a drink (if you want) over christmas and really relax  xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Yep! I'm not really disappointed as I've always been convinced she was gonna visit :)

I'm more excited that I'm starting my first cycle :thumbup: 

LOL @ changing your surname to rocketship Jess :haha: OH's surname is Robson, so pretty standard :) 
 
The only people I feel comfortable sharing my baby names with are you girls on here :) x


----------



## dontworry

Rocketship... YES. I want to be a teacher, so I can imagine the kids calling me "Mrs. Rocketship" ahahaha. Perfection. ;)

Clo - I hope you only have one cycle of trying lol. We need some new year conceptions!


----------



## Smile181c

Definitely hoping that January is my month :D 

BBH is due tomorrow (or today?) as well - the BFP might be hers! :dust:


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> ...The only people I feel comfortable sharing my baby names with are you girls on here :) x

Im the same, other than my OH, but we don't agree on most names :shrug: god help us if/when we do have a bambino! :haha:



dontworry said:


> Rocketship... YES. I want to be a teacher, so I can imagine the kids calling me "Mrs. Rocketship" ahahaha. Perfection. ;)
> 
> Clo - I hope you only have one cycle of trying lol. We need some new year conceptions!

I would of loved a teacher called Mrs Rocketship! :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw Laura, we don't agree on so many at all  Luckily, we don't want a list of names so we just ploughed on until we had one for each sex :thumbup:


----------



## boofangie

Smile181c said:


> Yep! I'm not really disappointed as I've always been convinced she was gonna visit :)
> 
> I'm more excited that I'm starting my first cycle :thumbup:
> 
> LOL @ changing your surname to rocketship Jess :haha: OH's surname is Robson, so pretty standard :)
> 
> The only people I feel comfortable sharing my baby names with are you girls on here :) x

yeah I'm SOOO glad i have you girlies, would be so nice if january was the month for all of us! 

I'm due tuesday for my witch, but can already feel her coming :-( but oh well, have time to relax over xmas and enjoy! 
xxxx


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> Aw Laura, we don't agree on so many at all  Luckily, we don't want a list of names so we just ploughed on until we had one for each sex :thumbup:

I've got loads of names I like, I might post them on my journal...:) 

Well I'm due AF on the 15th, which I found out yesterday is the day of our works Christmas meal, so I will either be a mardy person because AF has turned up or wanting to go home because she hasn't. I don't feel positive this month though :shrug:


----------



## sharonfruit

I want the sex to be a surprise so obviously can't name the baby til I see it! But I think we will have a list of names for each sex and then pick our favourite. I'm not so bothered about boys names - I always come up with girls names but OH always comes up with boys names so if its a boy he will probably get his way and vice versa!!

I told a few of my closest friends my favourite names as I thought of them but wasn't impressed whenever they said 'No I don't like that'. So next time around I think I will keep them quiet :) x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm the same! I can only think of girls names and DF can only think of boys names! :dohh:

Our current choices are Erin and Louis/Louie :thumbup: I've told a couple of people other names that I like and have had bad comments so I'm keeping shtum about these ones cause we don't want to change them!


----------



## sharonfruit

Yeah I likeey!! 

I like Dylan/Dillan/Dillain haha for a boy, OH likes Kaiden/Caiden, which I don't mind.

For a girl I like Alice, Bella and Katia/Kathia (pronounced cat-ear and shortened to Tia..?) Also like Rosie..

But I always change my mind.


----------



## boofangie

I live this tread! So obsessed with checking it! We should post a picture of ourselves so we can put names to faces!  xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh another favourite for a girl is Tamara!


----------



## sharonfruit

I wanna post pics too but I'm staying anon on here! I suppose I could post one then delete it after haha x


----------



## Smile181c

We loved Dylan before Louis, but some girl (who's a major CHAV) had a baby and called him that so it put us off :haha: don't let it put you off though, it's only cause we don't like her :haha:

I love Katia!


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> I'm the same! I can only think of girls names and DF can only think of boys names! :dohh:
> 
> Our current choices are Erin and Louis/Louie :thumbup: I've told a couple of people other names that I like and have had bad comments so I'm keeping shtum about these ones cause we don't want to change them!

They're nice names :) I've decided out of my list my favourites are Khloe and Aubrie and Kaiden and Aiden :thumbup:


----------



## boofangie

I might post one and delete too!  xxx


----------



## Laura91

boofangie said:


> I might post one and delete too!  xxx

If you post one, how do you delete your post after? x


----------



## boofangie

I think you can edit and remove! Or can remove the pic from the post xxx


----------



## Smile181c

boofangie said:


> I live this tread! So obsessed with checking it! We should post a picture of ourselves so we can put names to faces!  xxx

This is me :) I was on a hen night :haha:
https://i43.tinypic.com/huoevq.jpg

EDIT: Just noticed my bra was out lol ignore that bit :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Theres a little edit button so I presume you can delete from there x


----------



## sharonfruit

Aw Hiiiii Chloe!!! Your gorge :) x


----------



## Smile181c

Aw thankyou :blush: I'm in the middle of growing my hair out right now though so I have a mullet :dohh: :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Ok this is me on holiday!

I hope it worked - never uploaded a piccy before, I'm only gonna leave it up for 20 mins x:haha:


----------



## boofangie

you so cute clo!!!  

this is me on my 21st 2 weeks ago  this is half way through my weight loss! still got 2 more stone to go, but currently feeling so much better 
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Ok this is me on holiday!
> 
> I hope it worked - never uploaded a piccy before, I'm only gonna leave it up for 20 mins x:haha:


aww you are such a stunner xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I've been growing my hair for about 5 years now but it seems to have reached a peak and doesnt want to grow any longer Grrrr. Its supposed to grow faster when your pg though! So we may all become like Rapunzel within the next 12 months :haha:x


----------



## sharonfruit

boofangie said:


> sharonfruit said:
> 
> 
> aww you are such a stunner xxx
> 
> Awk thanks... :flower: I am not so tanned now however :cry: xClick to expand...


----------



## sharonfruit

boofangie said:


> you so cute clo!!!
> 
> this is me on my 21st 2 weeks ago  this is half way through my weight loss! still got 2 more stone to go, but currently feeling so much better

You look lovely! Is that a little boy sitting next to you? 

What did you do for your 21st? Mine is coming up in March :happydance:x


----------



## Laura91

Ok, here's me:


EDIT : picture removed


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> boofangie said:
> 
> 
> you so cute clo!!!
> 
> this is me on my 21st 2 weeks ago  this is half way through my weight loss! still got 2 more stone to go, but currently feeling so much better
> 
> You look lovely! Is that a little boy sitting next to you?
> 
> What did you do for your 21st? Mine is coming up in March :happydance:xClick to expand...

yeah its my cousins GORGEOUS 1 year old luca!!  he's such a doll!!
and i had a party with my friends in family in a bar that i work at! just got a dj and the chefs did me a little buffet! was nice as from 8-9:30 just had family and from 9:30 friends came down, so i got some time with my family without the rowdiness of my friends haha xxxx


----------



## Laura91

It's good to be able to put a face to the names now :flower:


----------



## boofangie

yeah i know  i feel like i know everyone now xxx


----------



## Smile181c

You all look amazing! :wohoo:


----------



## boofangie

laura you are so pretty, i really wish i had you hair! o jealous xxxx


----------



## Laura91

boofangie said:


> laura you are so pretty, i really wish i had you hair! o jealous xxxx

You can have it :haha: I'm waiting to go back blonde but I've messed about with it that much that I daren't :rofl:! I'll find a pic with me with blonde in a sec x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hey beautiful buddies, i'm on a training course today so covertly stalking from my phone but can't contribute (on lunch break now) but will try to post temp piccy later. 

Keep chatting, i'm here in background reading everything just can't write! Love to keep abreast though. X


----------



## sharonfruit

boofangie said:


> sharonfruit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boofangie said:
> 
> 
> you so cute clo!!!
> 
> this is me on my 21st 2 weeks ago  this is half way through my weight loss! still got 2 more stone to go, but currently feeling so much better
> 
> You look lovely! Is that a little boy sitting next to you?
> 
> What did you do for your 21st? Mine is coming up in March :happydance:xClick to expand...
> 
> yeah its my cousins GORGEOUS 1 year old luca!!  he's such a doll!!
> and i had a party with my friends in family in a bar that i work at! just got a dj and the chefs did me a little buffet! was nice as from 8-9:30 just had family and from 9:30 friends came down, so i got some time with my family without the rowdiness of my friends haha xxxxClick to expand...


Ah thats lovely, theres no babies my side of the family, I'm actually the youngest :haha:

So I think I will have the first baby :thumbup: 

OH has about 6 neices and nephews but they live in Ireland x


----------



## Smile181c

I can't wait until I have long hair again - I miss it! :cry:

This was me in France (year before last I think!)

https://i40.tinypic.com/2ntlbm8.jpg


----------



## Smile181c

I have so many little kids in my family! :dohh:

My little sister is 5, (these are just some of)my cousins are 6, 3, 2(twins), my step sisters are 6 and 3 and the list goes on! My family is HUGE and I'm the oldest grandchild/cousin etc


----------



## sharonfruit

My loong hair!! x


----------



## Laura91

So here's me now (left) and me in September (right)...


EDIT : picture removed


----------



## Smile181c

Beautiful! :flower:


----------



## sharonfruit

Ive got 4 older cousins, 2 are in their 30s and none of them even have OHs never mind kids!! I like it that way cos my babies will be spoilt rotten by everyone :haha:


----------



## Webbykinskt

OMG you're all soo pretty compared to me :rofl: Lemme join in :)

https://i42.tinypic.com/30uu8lw.jpg

Me and the other half all dressed up at my godmother's wedding xx


----------



## Smile181c

That's a lovely photo - your OH looks fun!


----------



## Laura91

Webbykinskt that's a lovely photo :thumbup:


----------



## Webbykinskt

Thanks ladies. We had a really good time. He actually said to me 'I want a wedding like this. I wanna get married now!' :cloud9: xx


----------



## Laura91

Aww that's so sweet! How are you today?


----------



## Webbykinskt

Very tired haha. But just had it confirmed at the docs... just waiting for the midwife to call me this week now :) Thanks for asking. How are you all?? xx


----------



## Laura91

Webbykinskt said:


> Very tired haha. But just had it confirmed at the docs... just waiting for the midwife to call me this week now :) Thanks for asking. How are you all?? xx

I bet you're really excited now aren't you? I don't think it would feel real to me until I got it confirmed :wacko: xx


----------



## Webbykinskt

Tbh... it still doesn't feel very real :rofl: I bet once I have a scan or actually see the midwife I will believe it 100%. Yeah I am stupidly excited... I'm keeping my FX'd I don't get really bad MS though... I feel sick a lot of the time anyway so it would be awful to have it 24/7 xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Embrace the MS! Sign of a healthy pregnancy apparently! Although it wasnt for me :/ x


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs:

I'm so jealous of you katie :haha:

I know it's not the done thing, but I've just had a little chat with my manager and told her that I'm TTC :) She's such a nice lady and I tell her a lot, so I really wanted to share this with her too! She was really understanding, and happy for me but sad that she might be losing me eventually for 9+ months! :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I'm so jealous of you katie :haha:
> 
> I know it's not the done thing, but I've just had a little chat with my manager and told her that I'm TTC :) She's such a nice lady and I tell her a lot, so I really wanted to share this with her too! She was really understanding, and happy for me but sad that she might be losing me eventually for 9+ months! :haha:

It's good that you can speak to your manager about that. If I were to catch on with a bambino I'd have to tell the Director of the company and I doubt he'd be best pleased but that isn't my problem :winkwink: xx


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah that sucks. She was a bit sad that I'll be going but still happy :) She thought I was trying to tell her I was already pregnant! :dohh:

I was like 'not yet, but maybe next month!' :haha:


----------



## boofangie

Aww we are all going to be such yummy mummy's!!!  Laura your hair suits you both ways!  and I wish I could tell my work, I'm one of the only girls there and I reckon I'd be in firing line then! :-( 
My SO's Aunty and uncle have been married since they were 18 and never been able to have kids :-( they are like 60 now and she says shes sad that she will never be a granny so I've always said id tell them first and ask them to be granny and grandad! I think that would be special for them! We see them every week (more than we see our families) so to me she is my 2nd mum! I'm so excited to tell her when I am!  that's literally what I'm most excited about!! xxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Aw that's sweet :) I can't wait to tell families. The more I think about it, the more I realise how difficult it's going to be waiting until 12 weeks! Definitely think I'm gonna crack before then!


----------



## boofangie

Smile181c said:


> Aw that's sweet :) I can't wait to tell families. The more I think about it, the more I realise how difficult it's going to be waiting until 12 weeks! Definitely think I'm gonna crack before then!

ME TOO! Id want to wait till the scan so i could show people pictures, but i just don't think i could! :-( xxx


----------



## Laura91

boofangie said:


> Aww we are all going to be such yummy mummy's!!!  Laura your hair suits you both ways!  and I wish I could tell my work, I'm one of the only girls there and I reckon I'd be in firing line then! :-(
> My SO's Aunty and uncle have been married since they were 18 and never been able to have kids :-( they are like 60 now and she says shes sad that she will never be a granny so I've always said id tell them first and ask them to be granny and grandad! I think that would be special for them! We see them every week (more than we see our families) so to me she is my 2nd mum! I'm so excited to tell her when I am!  that's literally what I'm most excited about!! xxxxx

Thank you :flower: That's the same with me. There's me, the Director and his brother.. So I basically do *everything* in the office :wacko:. That's so nice about SO's aunty & uncle :hugs:



Smile181c said:


> Aw that's sweet :) I can't wait to tell families. The more I think about it, the more I realise how difficult it's going to be waiting until 12 weeks! Definitely think I'm gonna crack before then!

I think I would tell our parents & our sisters when we found out because I don't think either of us would be able to keep it a secret from them at all :haha:


----------



## boofangie

I've made a journal girlies! i don't know how to link it to my profile! but it exists hahaha!

A xxx


----------



## Laura91

boofangie said:


> I've made a journal girlies! i don't know how to link it to my profile! but it exists hahaha!
> 
> A xxx

Yay :happydance:

Okay so go onto your journal and copy the address out of the address bar..
Go into 'Edit Signature' and type this code..

 MY Journal [/*URL]

Then paste your address into the first set of brackets - delete *PASTE*
Then go to the end and delete the last * :) xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hotpink_Mom, Jennifer 23 NTNP #2


----------



## sharonfruit

Welcome Jennifer x


----------



## Smile181c

Hey Jennifer! :wave:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharonfruit said:


> Welcome Jennifer x

thank you for the welcome


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Smile181c said:


> Hey Jennifer! :wave:

hello


----------



## Smile181c

Girls I have a question about AF lol 

If i had pink cm this am that turned into dark pink/red, but then hasn't really turned into full flow AF, does that mean I'm CD1 today or tomorrow? Just wondering because I'm usually on properly by now and I'm not!


----------



## Webbykinskt

Spotting doesn't count as AF xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Smile181c said:


> Girls I have a question about AF lol
> 
> If i had pink cm this am that turned into dark pink/red, but then hasn't really turned into full flow AF, does that mean I'm CD1 today or tomorrow? Just wondering because I'm usually on properly by now and I'm not!

Spotting is spotting hun unless it is a flow then it would be AF.


----------



## Smile181c

Hmm lol I havent checked again since but last time I checked it was more like red cm and (TMI) a bit stringy? 

Damn witch!


----------



## Haylee.

Hey Chloe, cd 1 is when there is red flow, and I've also heard if you start after 6pm, cd1 is the next day .. GL xx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm just gonna wait til tomorrow and see what happens. Sick of stressing over it now 

Another emotional night tonight :cry: bleugh


----------



## Haylee.

:hug: :hugs: :hugs::hugs: hope you feel better soon chicky!! :hugs2:

I love everyone's photo's, very pretty ladies :) cute idea :thumbup:


----------



## Aurora CHK

I agree with other ladies, not cd1 yet & you're not out yet! Hugs xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi Jennifer, welcome! :kiss:


----------



## boofangie

Have you tested this month? Sometimes I stress so much that I don get the witch but once I've tested she's been known to show up in a matter of hours! Think it's the just the stress stopping myself for having a period! Hugs to you xxxxx


----------



## boofangie

BUT I'm still hopeful for you  I reckon your goig to be soon soon leaving us with your bFP! xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

dont ever leave ussss!!!!!x


----------



## boofangie

Haha I know! I hope everyone stays around when you get your BFP!! I love you girlies too much xxxx


----------



## dontworry

Welcome to Jennifer! :D 
How are all of you BEAUTIFUL ladies?! You are all seriously gorgeous. 

And yes, I agree, nobody can leave us with their BFP! You must stayyyyy! 
Or else. :laundry: That's right, we'll make you do laundry!! :rofl:

I had a picture of me in my journal but took it down cause kept reading about people being stalked and I got creeped out! Lol but here's a picture of me: 
https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff279/tellhernottoworry/6732_1186398494551_1065930060_596129_8364541_n.jpg
Sorry about the size!!

Here's some more pictures, cause I'm in a sharing mood, lol!

This is my monster dog, Crook:
https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff279/tellhernottoworry/073111200243.jpg

And this is my OH, being a gigantic dork:
https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff279/tellhernottoworry/0616111-1.jpg

He is NOT always that hairy, lol. He started working overnights with all of these rugged men who never shave, so he wanted to give it a try and I hated it for a long time. I don't mind as much now - I think it makes him look more like a "daddy" lol!


----------



## boofangie

You are soo gorge!!!!  and your dog is absolutly adorable! So jealous! Would love a puppy!!!  xxxx


----------



## dontworry

Thank you Angie, so are YOU!! 

My dog is a beast. That was the day we brought him home from the pound and he was all drugged up from getting neutered so he was acting weird. He is much fatter now, too, and more wrinkly lol. I am a cat person but I do love my puppup!


----------



## boofangie

Aww it's so cute that you had one from the pound! I get dead sad when I think of them all at the pound! I once visited to take a dog home and just wanted to take alllll of them lol!!!  I stated up really late last night as watched bad Santa so I'm on overdrive this morning! Lol! xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Morning

angie, I haven't tested but I'm pretty sure she's gonna turn up today. Once I eventually get a BFP I won't be going anywhere!!


----------



## Laura91

Morning! How is everyone? Hi Jennifer :flower:

Jess they're gorgeous pictures, I love knowing what everyone looks like now!

I had the weirdest night last night, I had AF like pains/aches all evening and my stomach (below my belly button) felt bruised sort of when I touched it :wacko::( but I'm not due AF for about another week :shrug: I hope this isn't a sign that she's gonna be a *major* :witch: :growlmad:. Then to top it off I had the cutest baby dream last night :cry: 

Hopefully things can only get better.. :shrug: xx


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs: fingers crossed for you!! Xx


----------



## Laura91

Thanks :thumbup: How are you today? x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm ok :)

How are you? X


----------



## Laura91

I'm good thanks, so glad it's Friday. OH's not very well so feels the need to wake me up throughout the night to explain how he's feeling :growlmad: Majorly tired doesn't cover it :haha: x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm glad it's Friday too. I'm just tired from crying last night lol :dohh:

Does he have man flu? I bet he's dying then lol xx


----------



## nlk

Hi!

I'm Natalie, 20, and very new to all this TTC/NTNP stuff, and was wondering if i could join you?! Im TTC#1 with pcos and would looooove people to chat with! you all seem too nice not to join :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> I'm glad it's Friday too. I'm just tired from crying last night lol :dohh:
> 
> Does he have man flu? I bet he's dying then lol xx

Why were you crying last night? :hugs: Sorry if you've already said! 

No he had that the other week :haha: This week he says he's got food poisoning :roll: but 1. if he had food poisoning I'd have it aswell because we've eaten everything the same and 2. he seems perfectly fine to me :? so I think it's more a cover to get time off work :haha: x


----------



## Laura91

Hi Natalie :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

I have no idea why I was crying (Again!) lol 

:dohh: Men are useless aren't they lol any tiny thing they blow way out of proportion! He's obviously just skiving  X


----------



## Webbykinskt

Hope you're all okay my lovely ladies :flower: I can't keep up in here haha xx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha there's always so much to read isn't there :haha:


----------



## Webbykinskt

Yup. Btw I'm defo not going anywhere... I'll be here to fill you all in on my preggo rants and joys haha xx


----------



## Smile181c

:wohoo:


----------



## Haylee.

:yipee:

Hope all is going well Webby. :hugs:

Hello ladies sending lots of :dust:


----------



## Webbykinskt

Haylee. said:


> :yipee:
> 
> Hope all is going well Webby. :hugs:
> 
> Hello ladies sending lots of :dust:

Thank you hunny.

I'll pass on my leftovers too :dust::dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## Haylee.

*Does anyone know how many kiddies they would like to have?*

I'd really like atleast 4 or 5 :cloud9:


----------



## Laura91

I'd like just the 2, would love one of each but not that fussed :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

ooh new topic :)

I'd like 2 or 3, but Matt's funny about odd/even numbers and says well if we have 3 then we'd need to have a 4th lol :dohh: so I guess 4 is my maximum!


----------



## Laura91

Haha! I don't think I could just have one, I feel like they'd be lonely :haha: On the other hand my OH has a hell of a lot of twins in his family which would be perfect to get our 2 at once :cloud9:

He has twin sisters, twin cousins, twin grandma.. not sure about anymore. *And* there's also twins in my dads family :winkwink: x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha omg I have so many pairs of twins in BOTH sides of my family too :dohh:


----------



## Haylee.

:haha: my OH said three then MIL said well if your willing to have 3 you may as well go 4 lol xx

I used to want 2 but then met OH's massive family and fell in love with them all and the big family idea :cloud9: although, there's just me and my brother (one of each) in my family and I wouldn't have it any other way xx


----------



## Haylee.

Omg you two arw both highly likely to have twins!

My OH's brothers are twins, but I think it skips a generation- but who knows lol. I'd love twins for some weird reason!


----------



## Laura91

Yeah, it is supposed to skip a generation which means that my children could have twins although I would love it not to skip :haha: I'd only have to the labour thing once - well twice but in one go :haha: x


----------



## Smile181c

I have a huge family, and Matt is one of 4 so we really like the idea of having a big family as well :)


----------



## Webbykinskt

I'd love 3 or 4... but we'll see how it goes with my first LO lol xx


----------



## sharonfruit

I definitely wannt at least 4! Having twins would be an absolute dream but none of us have twins in our family :(

Laura... Implantation cramps?!? Xxxx


----------



## Haylee.

That's true Katie :flow: all our opinions could change after our first LO :haha:


----------



## Laura91

sharonfruit said:


> I definitely wannt at least 4! Having twins would be an absolute dream but none of us have twins in our family :(
> 
> Laura... Implantation cramps?!? Xxxx

I have no idea what implantation cramps feel like :haha: It felt like AF pains but I'm not due till the 15th I think :wacko: x


----------



## Smile181c

Implantation's supposed to happen between 6DPO and 12DPO so you'd be bang on time! I suppose they'd feel like AF cramps :shrug:


----------



## Haylee.

FX'd its implantation cramps. Sending :dust: your way Laura :)


----------



## Smile181c

:dust::dust:


----------



## Laura91

Right, I don't know if it's because I'm talking about it but I've got the achey feeling back in my belly :wacko::haha: It's (TMI) half way between my belly button and my V :blush:


----------



## Smile181c

Your uterus? ;)


----------



## Laura91

Thanks Haylee & Chloe, I'm gonna keep my fingers and toes crossed :thumbup: x


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> Your uterus? ;)

That would be the word I'm looking for :rofl:


----------



## Haylee.

Maybe it's a sign :ninja: exciting!!!!!


----------



## Smile181c

Baby brain :haha:


----------



## Haylee.

Laura91 said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> Your uterus? ;)
> 
> That would be the word I'm looking for :rofl:Click to expand...

:xmas13: hahaha that made me giggle :flower:


----------



## Laura91

I want these 6* days to hurry up now :haha: Although the day that I can test (Thurs 15th - first day AF should be here) it's my works Christmas meal :dohh: Could I get away with testing the night before? x


EDIT: *Ok well I'm already a day down as it's really 5 days until I can test :haha:


----------



## Webbykinskt

I would test before you go out yeah. xx


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah you could get away with the day before - do it with FMU though instead of night time! X


----------



## Haylee.

I think if you get a sensitive test like First Response, the one where you can test 5 days before AF is due, you'd be right to test a day early xx


----------



## Haylee.

Yes and with FMU of course :haha:


----------



## Laura91

I'm gonna do it the day before then.. *If* I did catch on then I don't want to jinx it and drink at the meal - although that would be a hard one to explain to my boss :haha: x


----------



## Smile181c

Just drive there :thumbup: that way they can't argue lol x


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey ladies! I'm supposed to be packing right now and all I want to do is chat with all of you. :growlmad:

We leave in a matter of hours so I won't be on here as much as I'd like in the next week. I'll try my very best to get on here via the dodgy internet on my phone.

I'll quickly catch up on all the posts now...


----------



## sharonfruit

Yeah thats a good idea! I hope its implantation cramps! I don't know what they feel like, maybe a little bit milder than AF cramps? Google it!! xoxo


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> Just drive there :thumbup: that way they can't argue lol x

I don't drive yet :dohh::haha: and the boss always pays for taxis for us. Anyway I haven't got to that bridge yet so I'll worry about it if/when I get there :winkwink: x


----------



## Haylee.

What are you doing leaving at this time of night ?!?!?!

EDIT- Hit Girl :haha:


----------



## Laura91

sharonfruit said:


> Yeah thats a good idea! I hope its implantation cramps! I don't know what they feel like, maybe a little bit milder than AF cramps? Google it!! xoxo

I'm gonna Google it now and i'll let you know what I find lol! x


----------



## Haylee.

Oh please excuse for delayed posts.. iPhone- need I say more?? :laugh2:


----------



## sharonfruit

Chloeee has your witch not arrived yet?!x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hello ladies, how is everyone doing today.


----------



## Hit Girl

I just checked out all the photos. What a bunch of total hotties we have here!!!!

Haylee, we're leaving at 4am (LOOOOOOONG drive). That means getting up at 2:30. Not fun.


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Sharon - nope not really! Check out my journal :thumbup:

Hey Hit Girl! x


----------



## Laura91

Implantation Bleeding:
Implantation spotting is light bleeding that can occur when a fertilized egg is implanting into the uterus. Implantation spotting does not look like a normal period but it often is confused for one since it occurs around the same time that a period is due. 

Implantation spotting is generally lighter than a normal period. It is usually brown or pink in color versus the red color of a full period. It is unlikely to be enough blood to fill a tampon. 

Women tend to experience it anywhere from a week to a few days before their period is due. As the fertilized egg starts to burrow into the uterine lining, it will often trigger slight bleeding or spotting. This is normal and is often the sign of pregnancy. However, some women confuse it for their period and neglect to take a pregnancy test. If you think you might be pregnant (due to implantation spotting), take a pregnancy test. If the test is negative, wait until the day after your period is due to take the test again. 

Implantation spotting is normal with pregnancy, as is light spotting in the early stages. Implantation spotting occurs in 20%-30% of all pregnancies. This is around the time that you may start to experience early signs of pregnancy as well. 


Cramping
Some women will experience light cramping as the egg implants into the uterine lining. This cramping can feel more or less extreme than PMS. For many women it is located on either the left or right side; possibly due to side of the uterus the fertilized egg implants on. 

Some women experience the cramping more in the evening than during the day. Some have it for a few hours only while others will experience it for days. 

Overall, these cramps can distinguish themselves from menstrual cramps as they come sooner than PMS cramps would. It can also be a sign of pregnancy if you generally do not suffer from menstrual cramps.



Could be? Chloe is this any help to you too? x


----------



## Smile181c

This is a massive help :) Does it help you? x


----------



## boofangie

Chloe i have everything crossed for you!!!!  LOTS OF BABY DUST!

Hig girl- have a lovely time!!! 

I've only been off here 2 horus and already pages behind!
Im due my witch tuesdsay, but had no implantation, no cramping except a little tighting, and no funny nipples, so i feel I'm completely out! BOO!!

hope your ok girlies xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks Angie :thumbup:

:dust: for you as well!


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl said:


> I just checked out all the photos. What a bunch of total hotties we have here!!!!
> 
> Haylee, we're leaving at 4am (LOOOOOOONG drive). That means getting up at 2:30. Not fun.

Wow 4am! I suppose it's better to avoid traffic, trucks scare me when I'm travelling. Hope all is well, Good luck KUP x


----------



## sharonfruit

OH MY this is SO exciting!!!

This sounds exactly like what you have Chloe and it could be your cramps too Laura!!!

Wow!!! x


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey Chloe! AF/whatever-it-is being weird?


----------



## Haylee.

Ooo it could be more than one :bfp: lurking :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Hit Girl - like you wouldn't believe!

I don't wanna get my hopes up though! I'm holding myself back from going to buy a test :dohh:


----------



## sharonfruit

boofangie said:


> Chloe i have everything crossed for you!!!!  LOTS OF BABY DUST!
> 
> Hig girl- have a lovely time!!!
> 
> I've only been off here 2 horus and already pages behind!
> Im due my witch tuesdsay, but had no implantation, no cramping except a little tighting, and no funny nipples, so i feel I'm completely out! BOO!!
> 
> hope your ok girlies xxx

You are not out!!! I had no symptoms with my pregnancy until about a week after I tested, and AF was 2 days late when I did the test!! I had no cramping or bleeding/spotting, although I wasnt looking out for any... but still, I noticed none!!!


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> This is a massive help :) Does it help you? x

I think so, I'm just gonna keep my fingers crossed for us both :hugs: x



sharonfruit said:


> OH MY this is SO exciting!!!
> 
> This sounds exactly like what you have Chloe and it could be your cramps too Laura!!!
> 
> Wow!!! x

I really hope so, but don't wanna get my hopes up :dohh: x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha Laura what are we like! :friends:


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> boofangie said:
> 
> 
> Chloe i have everything crossed for you!!!!  LOTS OF BABY DUST!
> 
> Hig girl- have a lovely time!!!
> 
> I've only been off here 2 horus and already pages behind!
> Im due my witch tuesdsay, but had no implantation, no cramping except a little tighting, and no funny nipples, so i feel I'm completely out! BOO!!
> 
> hope your ok girlies xxx
> 
> You are not out!!! I had no symptoms with my pregnancy until about a week after I tested, and AF was 2 days late when I did the test!! I had no cramping or bleeding/spotting, although I wasnt looking out for any... but still, I noticed none!!!Click to expand...


thanks cutie! I'm trying not to get my hopes up but inside I'm sooo excited!!
butttt, if i don't get it, its fine as I'm gonna enjoyy christmas and do the usual cristmas eve drinks with the girls, and then get down for some serious BDing for a new year bub!  

xxx


----------



## Webbykinskt

Girls I'm not kidding... my implantation cramps were just like AF cramps only the fact they are still going now at 19dpo! xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Thanks Angie! :) x


----------



## boofangie

Smile181c said:


> Hit Girl - like you wouldn't believe!
> 
> I don't wanna get my hopes up though! I'm holding myself back from going to buy a test :dohh:

I'm the same! i never want to test as I'm always sad its going to be a BFN! Hahaha xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Same here!


----------



## Smile181c

Katie- did you have IB?


----------



## Hit Girl

I wasn't expecting so much potential excitement here! :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha me either. I've just been sat here waiting (albeit not very patiently) and now people are getting me excited and I have this funny feeling in my belly lol

There's still such a huge chunk of me that just _knows_ the witch is gonna get me properly


----------



## Hit Girl

Gah, know that feeling well.


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs:


----------



## boofangie

Smile181c said:


> Haha me either. I've just been sat here waiting (albeit not very patiently) and now people are getting me excited and I have this funny feeling in my belly lol
> 
> There's still such a huge chunk of me that just _knows_ the witch is gonna get me properly

HUGS! are you going to wait a few more days? xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry if we are getting your hopes up haha I am just so excited and hopeful for you both!! :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha no please don't apologise! :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha theres 5 of us watching this thread :haha: (and one guest - hi guest! :flower:


----------



## sharonfruit

:flower: Come and join x


----------



## Webbykinskt

Smile181c said:


> Katie- did you have IB?

Nope. No spotting or anything. Just lots of creamy cm xx


----------



## Smile181c

Hmm lol


----------



## sharonfruit

I wish I had played closer attention to all of this stuff when I was pg!!

I didnt though because I was a definite NTNPer and not a TTCer, I'd say I'm more TTC this time, I'm dying to be pregnant again!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah it's making me wish I had found out when I ov'd so that I can be certain today is the day that she's due!


----------



## boofangie

just had phone call, my sister was in a car crash over 2 months ago and had internal bleeding, but last night she got rushed to hospital and she's still got internal bleeding, but looks like she mad have a collapsed fallopian tube too from not noticing an eptopic:-( (didn't know she was trying!) :-( good thoughts would be grateful xxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Oh God Angie I'm so sorry! :hugs:

My thoughts are with you and your family!! Xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

OMGosh thats awful hope she is okay hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

This is my pooch, he sends hugs, he is a good hugger x
 



Attached Files:







sammy.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Smile181c said:


> Haha theres 5 of us watching this thread :haha: (and one guest - hi guest! :flower:

6 members 1 guest now haha


----------



## Smile181c

Aw he's so sweet!


----------



## Laura91

So sorry Angie :hugs: Hope everything turns out ok xx


----------



## Smile181c

8 members now!


----------



## Hit Girl

Angie, sending all the love in the world your way and her way. :hugs:


----------



## boofangie

thanks girls! its not definite a collapse and a pregnancy, but my mum said the internal bleedings a worry! :-( xxx


----------



## boofangie

and lets carry on the happy thoughts by talking abouut all the possible bumps this month  xxx


----------



## Smile181c

:dust:


----------



## Hit Girl

boofangie said:


> and lets carry on the happy thoughts by talking abouut all the possible bumps this month  xxx

Shall do. :)


----------



## boofangie

p.s that dog is so cuttteeeeee xxxx


----------



## boofangie

p.s that dog is soooo cuteee xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

So how many potential Dec BFPs do we have at the moment?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

8 members 2 guest now haha


----------



## Laura91

Well i'm still keeping my fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## sharonfruit

I got him from the bichon frise rescue centre :) 

Well according to changes in my CM I ovd around yesterday, so I think AF is due 22nd, and I've been BDing all week. I think I will test on 20th, as its my best friends 21st and going to have a drink that night! (If I get a BFN).. Not forgetting I havent yet got my BFN after my MC and will be testing for that tomorrow... I'm confident it will be a BFN but if it isnt then I think that means I havent ovulated.

So I'm gonna join in the bump wishing fun yay


----------



## Smile181c

I'm secretly hoping :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Fingers crossed you have ov'd shar x


----------



## boofangie

see i don't feel hopeful at all as this month we've decided to properly TTC but decided after my O date, but on the day of my O (TMI ALERT) my SO pulled out into my foof then pushed back in after he had done his deed! haha I'm so sorry girls, so i don't feel hopefull but stranger things have happened, thats why I'm so excited for next month  xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

No BDing here and none likely in the next week which is when it matters. :nope:

Loving all the bump wishing here. My fingers and toes are crossed for all of you. :)


----------



## Smile181c

boofangie said:


> see i don't feel hopeful at all as this month we've decided to properly TTC but decided after my O date, but on the day of my O (TMI ALERT) my SO pulled out into my foof then pushed back in after he had done his deed! haha I'm so sorry girls, so i don't feel hopefull but stranger things have happened, thats why I'm so excited for next month  xxx

OMG this is exacrtly the situation I'm in right now, except I'm not sure if we DTD exactly on o day or not!!!


----------



## boofangie

Smile181c said:


> boofangie said:
> 
> 
> see i don't feel hopeful at all as this month we've decided to properly TTC but decided after my O date, but on the day of my O (TMI ALERT) my SO pulled out into my foof then pushed back in after he had done his deed! haha I'm so sorry girls, so i don't feel hopefull but stranger things have happened, thats why I'm so excited for next month  xxx
> 
> OMG this is exacrtly the situation I'm in right now, except I'm not sure if we DTD exactly on o day or not!!!Click to expand...

hahaha, i know, its so annoying!!!!! he's really coming around to the idea, I keep mentioning names i like and he's getting really into it!
I thought about the name Mabel though yesterday and we had the biggest argument ever haha! he said it sounded like maple syrup! (what a kid) xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I knew a kid called Mable, but that was just his nickname


----------



## boofangie

haha maybe i spelt it wrong? i meant like mabel as a girls name?? haha, i should probably pick again! i really like the name Trixie too  xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Mabel and Trixie are cute names. :) I remember not so long ago when it seemed like everyone was calling their little girls Ava, Eva or Evie.


----------



## Hit Girl

Okay, I REALLY have to get to bed. I'm supposed to be getting up in under 3 hours. Grrrrr.


----------



## Hit Girl

Talk soon and take care my lovelies. Will check in as often as I can. xxx


----------



## Webbykinskt

Hope you have a good journey Hit Girl xx


----------



## Smile181c

Mabel and Trixie are cute :thumbup:

Have a good sleep/journey hit girl - speak soon! xx


----------



## boofangie

HAVE FUN hit girl!  we will miss you! xxx


----------



## Webbykinskt

I've POAS again ladies if you want to perv on it :rofl: It's in my journal and my avatar. I think I believe it now xx


----------



## Smile181c

Look at those lines :D no denying you are well and truly duffed mrs! xx


----------



## boofangie

that is the best photo i have ever seen!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Webbykinskt

Yep! Ta ladies. See me try and deny that! Haha.

One day you'll all have one like mine :thumbup: xx


----------



## sharonfruit

I like Trixie thats cute, and I like Evie but I agree its probably a little bit common.

I think Mia is the most common around here right now.

Have a lovely journey!!X


----------



## Smile181c

Fingers crossed in the next month or so :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Wow it's gone quiet on here :haha:

Anybody got anything planned for this weekend? x


----------



## Smile181c

No plans for me!

Think I'm getting a dvd with OH tonight and just chilling out - probs do the same tomorrow too! Anyone else doing anything exciting? x


----------



## Webbykinskt

Just making plans with DF about baby ideas I think :) xx


----------



## Laura91

Nothing as of yet, hopefully a nice relaxing weekend after the long week i've had - OH might have other ideas though :growlmad::haha:

Infact we're going to his mums tonight to help her put the Christmas tree up and she's making us tea :) X


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm working tonight and tomorrow night, no other plans! Got a finance exam on Tues so will probably get some revision in for that, snoorrree x


----------



## Laura91

Webbykinskt said:


> Just making plans with DF about baby ideas I think :) xx

Tiny bit jealous :cry: :haha: x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm getting crampy now...maybe the witch is starting to make an appearance??


----------



## Laura91

Thank god there's only an hour left for me to work :happydance: Roll on the weekend! x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm leaving in a few minutes :happydance:


----------



## Webbykinskt

Laura91 said:


> Webbykinskt said:
> 
> 
> Just making plans with DF about baby ideas I think :) xx
> 
> Tiny bit jealous :cry: :haha: xClick to expand...

Sorry hunny :dohh: :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura91

Haha it's okay, my time will come fingers crossed :cloud9: x


----------



## sharonfruit

You are all leaving work I'm getting ready to go :dohh:


----------



## boofangie

I'm working all weekend too! Opening a new bar tonight! The joys! So probably going to an AM finish! Then back to Uni on Monday! The joys!!! Xxx


----------



## Laura91

Haha it's okay, my time will come fingers crossed :cloud9: x


----------



## sharonfruit

boofangie said:


> I'm working all weekend too! Opening a new bar tonight! The joys! So probably going to an AM finish! Then back to Uni on Monday! The joys!!! Xxx

I'm working 7-1, snoorre! You're at uni too!! What do you study?X


----------



## Smile181c

Girls - the blood has basically gone! :wacko:


----------



## sharonfruit

Teeeeessssstttttttttt


----------



## Smile181c

I'll ask Matt and see what he thinks LOL

I got home, felt really wet so went to the look, again pad was clear and when I wiped there was just like a dark brown stain (TMI) and no blood!


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> boofangie said:
> 
> 
> I'm working all weekend too! Opening a new bar tonight! The joys! So probably going to an AM finish! Then back to Uni on Monday! The joys!!! Xxx
> 
> I'm working 7-1, snoorre! You're at uni too!! What do you study?X[/
> 
> 
> Do a dual honorary degree in English and education! :-(
> You?!?! What year you in? Yay!!!!
> 
> Omg!!!!!  testttttt! Yayyyy haha xxxxxxClick to expand...


----------



## Smile181c

We're gonna buy an Asda cheapie on the way home and I'll test in the morning 

He kissed my belly when I told him the blood had gone :cloud9


----------



## nlk

dear gawwwwwd you werent joking with the name of this thread were you ladies!! i cant believe i introduced myself on this thread this morning, and already there is about 10 pages more! seriously impressed! i think i may struggle to keep up with this :dohh:


----------



## Haylee.

Smile181c said:


> We're gonna buy an Asda cheapie on the way home and I'll test in the morning
> 
> He kissed my belly when I told him the blood had gone :cloud9

Goodluck :hugs: exxxxcccciiiittttiiiinnnngggg!!! Xx



> dear gawwwwwd you werent joking with the name of this thread were you ladies!! i cant believe i introduced myself on this thread this morning, and already there is about 10 pages more! seriously impressed! i think i may struggle to keep up with this

 :haha: get ready for alot of reading, its hard to keep up :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

boofangie said:


> sharonfruit said:
> 
> 
> Do a dual honorary degree in English and education! :-(
> You?!?! What year you in? Yay!!!!
> 
> I'm in 2nd year but I did a placement so 3rd year really :wacko:
> 
> But Ive got another year after this one :growlmad:
> 
> What year are you in?
> 
> I study events mangagement
> 
> Chloe that is so cute OH didnt kiss my belly once the whole time I was pg haha :growlmad: Did you buy the test?! XClick to expand...


----------



## dontworry

> I once visited to take a dog home and just wanted to take alllll of them lol!!!

I literally cried while walking down the aisles looking at the dogs! :( Crook was in the very last cage in the very last aisle because he had been there for several months and had mange, so everyone thought he was ugly and didn't want him. I fell in love with him as soon as I saw him! He was SO happy when we took him out to play with him, he was drooling everywhere and running in circles and chasing my OH, he was just such a doll. I am SO glad we rescued him. 



> I'm Natalie, 20, and very new to all this TTC/NTNP stuff, and was wondering if i could join you?! Im TTC#1 with pcos and would looooove people to chat with! you all seem too nice not to join

Welcome, Natalie!! :flower: You're more than welcome to join us, as long as you don't mind catching up on 20+ pages of chattering a night, lmao!



> *Does anyone know how many kiddies they would like to have?*

Yes! I want 4 or 5 as well. I come from a smaller family, and my OH's family is gigantic and I'm totally envious of them. His grandparents have 10 living children (I think it's ten... it might be 12, my OH can't make up his mind, how stupid lmao) - they have three biological children (two are surviving) and 8 adopted children. :haha: Incredible family, truly!! His grandparents are awesome people. Their last adopted son has Down's Syndrome, and he still lives at home. He's about 24 or 25, and he was Terron's best friend when they were growing up. Not to mention that one of Terron's biological aunt's has ten children - ALL FROM HER VERY OWN VAGINA! Incredible woman!
SO to get back to the question, lol, I want to have three or four myself, and adopt the last, and we'd really like to adopt a child with disabilities. 

We have NO twins in the family. :(



> just had phone call, my sister was in a car crash over 2 months ago and had internal bleeding, but last night she got rushed to hospital and she's still got internal bleeding, but looks like she mad have a collapsed fallopian tube too from not noticing an eptopic

Oh, Angie! :( My thoughts are with you and her both! :hugs:Will she be alright?

Shar - your pup is adorable! He looks like a fluffy pillow. :haha:



> my SO pulled out into my foof then pushed back in after he had done his deed!

WHAT IS A FOO/FOOF?! Is it the part above your vuhjayjay?! I AM SO CONFUSED and I feel left out and I really want to use this hilarious word! Hahaha.

Hit Girl - enjoy your trip! I know you won't be able to read this til you get back lol, but still! I hope you find some time to sneak some sneaky sexy time in. ;)

CHLOE YOUR PERIOD BETTER NOT COME BACK!! Tell her we'll beat her up if we see her around here again! Can't wait for you to test. :)



MUAHAHA I am finally caught up. FINALLY.


----------



## Smile181c

Morning! Forgot to test with FMU :dohh: gonna wait a few hours and test with SMU depending on the witch situation because SHE'S STILL NOT HERE!!

In other news, I had a particularly vivid baby dream last night *sigh*


----------



## Haylee.

Morning! :mrgreen:
Goodluck today :thumbup: 
xx


----------



## dontworry

Good morning. We will be waiting for your update, Chloe! I will probably be passed out when you update but I hope its "positive" news!!


----------



## boofangie

Quiet here today...didn't finish work till gone 4am and had some trouble with some
Male customers! Sighhhh!!

Haha yeh I say foof for vagina!! I don't know why! I've always said it haha! 

Update on my sister is she's put I hospital but beig closley monitored! They seem to be looking after her really bad! So my dads goig to sort something out today! 

What's everyone upto? Today I dressed my cat up as a Christmas puffin and snuggled with the SO!  going to work soon for another long night! Urghhhh!! xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I've done nothing all day and going back to work soon too!!


----------



## Smile181c

I spent some time with family and just going home with OH to chill out ready for the x factor final layer :) 

Didn't need to test, the witch got me :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey girls. Hope you are all ok.

Well, the lurking BFP certainly wasn't me. AF decided to show her ugly face today :( so gutted

X


----------



## Webbykinskt

Sorry the witch got you both girlies. All the best for next cycle xx


----------



## Laura91

hey girlies, hope everyone's having a nice weekend :flower:
Sorry I haven't been on much but having to use my phone to keep updated :( Still having AF like aches/pains so keeping my fingers crossed that it's not the witch coming early! X


----------



## sharonfruit

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey girls. Hope you are all ok.
> 
> Well, the lurking BFP certainly wasn't me. AF decided to show her ugly face today :( so gutted
> 
> X

Sorry :(

I did a HPT today one of them internet cheapies - 10MiU which is really sensitive I guess.

Got a really faint line but I didnt time it so I dont know if its an evap line :shrug:

Wish I knew where my body was at :growlmad:

Think I'm gonna wait til Wed/Thurs and test again. If I'm still getting the same faint line I'll go and buy a proper test from the chemist, I'm so hoping the line is much darker next week :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Hello ladies! Don't know if I'll be around til later on tonight as I've got a few errands to run once my bloody OH gets out of bed, lol. I have definitely got a cold and I'm not happy about it! I didn't even kiss my OH when he had it and we still got sick. :( Think I drank off of his water bottle or something. POO!

Angie - I am totally using "foof" now, lol. That word is just awesome to me! 

BBH & Chloe - :hugs: stupid AF. Onto the next month, and we will bring AF DOWN! 

Shar - I hope that the line gets darker, too! Could the line still be from your MC or should that be gone by now? I'm hoping it's a your BFP - you could be our lurker! 

I think this is the first thread I've ever been a part of that got past 100 pages! WOOO! I am so proud of us!


----------



## dontworry

Anyone ever see the show Nip/Tuck? There was an episode that my OH and I were watching in season 2 where one lady just had a baby and was at a party while the baby was at home, and her breasts started hurting really badly because she forgot her pump, so she was engorged. She pulled the baby daddy into the bathroom and asked him to suck out the milk to relieve her!! I nudged Terron and asked him if he would do that for me, lol, and he said he would (I found that half disturbing, half sweet of him lmao). Which brought me to the question, I wonder what it tastes like? (Sorry if that grosses people out! Lmao I hope I'm not the only weirdo). Terron said his friend told him it tasted like cantaloupe, which would be weird... and a friend of mine said it tasted just like sugary water, which is more believable. One of my good friends didn't try breastfeeding because her breast milk was highly acidic - I'm wondering how you figure out that it's acidic? Do they test your milk or do they just assume it's okay for baby?

Hmmm I'll be pondering all day!


----------



## sharonfruit

dontworry said:


> I have definitely got a cold and I'm not happy about it! I didn't even kiss my OH when he had it and we still got sick. :( Think I drank off of his water bottle or something. POO!
> 
> Shar - I hope that the line gets darker, too! Could the line still be from your MC or should that be gone by now? I'm hoping it's a your BFP - you could be our lurker!

I think you can still get a pos up to around about nowish after the MC! :wacko: I was supposed to call the hosp if I got a line today but its so faint I cant really work out if its even a line or not...

And bless you, I got a right sniffle on the other day I felt awful so I went and stocked up on cold tablets and then I woke up the next day and it was gone! :happydance: X


----------



## sharonfruit

That is mental. Never seen nip/tuck but heard a lot about it. I think it would hurt if your partner sucked em for you haha, they would suck too hard and they have TEETH! When I was pg I was looking at electrical breast pumps and you can programme them to suck ad the same strength that your baby does because you must get used to your babies sucking action and then anything else would be uncomfortable!!

And that acid thing is kind of scary because I dont think they test your milk! Although I could be wrong. I know when I was a baby my mam couldn't breastfeed me because I was allergic to milk! So I had to have soya milk. And she tried breastfeeding my sis but she wasnt getting enough apparently. Ive read all about breastfeeding there is a proper science to it haha, you have to get into a routine and express really lots even if the baby doesnt want any milk, so that your breasts keep stimulated and keep making the milk! x


----------



## dontworry

I think it would hurt too! I already don't really like him playing with my nipples because I feel like they're made for a baby... my friend didn't want to breastfeed because she saw her nipples as being a very sexual part of her body, and didn't feel right having a baby on them. Weird!
Are you still allergic to milk/lactose intolerant? I know a few babies who could only drink the soy formula but went on to drinking regular milk when they were older, which is great. I am a big milk drinker (from cows lmao) so I'm hoping that that doesn't affect my baby's allergies. I read somewhere that eating more of a certain thing, like peanuts, will make your baby have a higher chance of being allergic to them outside of the womb. And that really blows, because I love peanut butter, too. :(

Another question - when you're ovulating, does your cervix sort of drop? I have honestly NEVER paid attention to what my vagina was doing lol, but tonight when we BD'd, it seemed like as soon as he was in, he was hitting the back of me (my cervix, lol). He could even stick his finger in there and feel it... is that normal? I have had that feeling before, in previous months, but was never really following my ovulation or anything so didn't matter at the time.


----------



## sharonfruit

dontworry said:


> I think it would hurt too! I already don't really like him playing with my nipples because I feel like they're made for a baby... my friend didn't want to breastfeed because she saw her nipples as being a very sexual part of her body, and didn't feel right having a baby on them. Weird!
> Are you still allergic to milk/lactose intolerant? I know a few babies who could only drink the soy formula but went on to drinking regular milk when they were older, which is great. I am a big milk drinker (from cows lmao) so I'm hoping that that doesn't affect my baby's allergies. I read somewhere that eating more of a certain thing, like peanuts, will make your baby have a higher chance of being allergic to them outside of the womb. And that really blows, because I love peanut butter, too. :(
> 
> Another question - when you're ovulating, does your cervix sort of drop? I have honestly NEVER paid attention to what my vagina was doing lol, but tonight when we BD'd, it seemed like as soon as he was in, he was hitting the back of me (my cervix, lol). He could even stick his finger in there and feel it... is that normal? I have had that feeling before, in previous months, but was never really following my ovulation or anything so didn't matter at the time.

About the milk, I'm not allergic to it any more but I don't like milk at all, can't stand the taste/smell of the stuff. I use a tiny bit of skimmed milk on cereal or in tea/coffee but apart from that...!

Thats crazy about the peanut butter, you would think the opposite, if they had it in the womb they'd be fine with it when they were older as their body has sort of gotten used to it, like with vaccinations :haha:

And about the cervix, I really haven't got a clue, I've never paid attention to it and don't know where its supposed to sit when. I really should start paying more attention... but I dont :haha: X


----------



## Smile181c

I'm glad I didn't have 10+ pages to catch up on :haha: 

Hope everyone's okay x


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> dontworry said:
> 
> 
> I think it would hurt too! I already don't really like him playing with my nipples because I feel like they're made for a baby... my friend didn't want to breastfeed because she saw her nipples as being a very sexual part of her body, and didn't feel right having a baby on them. Weird!
> Are you still allergic to milk/lactose intolerant? I know a few babies who could only drink the soy formula but went on to drinking regular milk when they were older, which is great. I am a big milk drinker (from cows lmao) so I'm hoping that that doesn't affect my baby's allergies. I read somewhere that eating more of a certain thing, like peanuts, will make your baby have a higher chance of being allergic to them outside of the womb. And that really blows, because I love peanut butter, too. :(
> 
> Another question - when you're ovulating, does your cervix sort of drop? I have honestly NEVER paid attention to what my vagina was doing lol, but tonight when we BD'd, it seemed like as soon as he was in, he was hitting the back of me (my cervix, lol). He could even stick his finger in there and feel it... is that normal? I have had that feeling before, in previous months, but was never really following my ovulation or anything so didn't matter at the time.
> 
> About the milk, I'm not allergic to it any more but I don't like milk at all, can't stand the taste/smell of the stuff. I use a tiny bit of skimmed milk on cereal or in tea/coffee but apart from that...!
> 
> Thats crazy about the peanut butter, you would think the opposite, if they had it in the womb they'd be fine with it when they were older as their body has sort of gotten used to it, like with vaccinations :haha:
> 
> And about the cervix, I really haven't got a clue, I've never paid attention to it and don't know where its supposed to sit when. I really should start paying more attention... but I dont :haha: XClick to expand...


I know what you mean!! Id think the same!!  
I don't really know either about the cervix thing!! I've never charted or anything so to me everything's a guessing game lol!!!

I'm due tomorrow and I can feel her coming! ;-( boooooo!!

xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

:( X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've hears that the cervix is supposed to be 'SHOW' when ovulating which I think stands for 'soft, high, open, wet'. It's just what I've read on here though! 

I've not had a drop of alcohol for over 4 months now. Not cos we've been NTNP - I just haven't felt like it! When AF showed her face yesterday all I could think about was having a drink, so guess what me and DH are doing tonight? Yep - we are gunna get pissed! Hehe :) I'm gunna be such a cheap date, me thinks!

I'll be letting my hair down at Christmas too. I always crave baileys when it gets closer to Xmas

X


----------



## boofangie

Yeah I'm the same! Hardly drank for ages! And this christmas me and my SO bought some expensive champagne and goin to spend boxing day cuddled up gettin drunk! 
Then down to some BDing on new years ;-) haha!! I don't even fancy dink that much anymore though lol!! I dot feel Christmassy at all this year :-( anyone else struggling?
XxxxX


----------



## annalee2003

Hey everyone! Just wanted to check in for a second. Our computer sadly caught a virus last weekend, so that's why I haven't been around much. I'm currently typing this on my phone. I don't know when we will get the computer fixed, but it might not be too soon. So, don't expect to see much/any of me around here for a while. Hope everyone is doing well! Really wish I could get caught up on all your fantastic stories.


----------



## Baileychic

Hey girls!!! Im Amanda and I'm 22 my husband and I have been ttc for 14 months! I'm currently 6dpo and I HATE tww! I could pull my hair out!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Baileychic said:


> Hey girls!!! Im Amanda and I'm 22 my husband and I have been ttc for 14 months! I'm currently 6dpo and I HATE tww! I could pull my hair out!

Hi Bailey and welcome.

I really hope this is your cycle. We are only onto our 4th cycle and I felt like crying the other day when AF arrived. Hoping and prayin this is your month

Have you been for any investigations yet?

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

boofangie said:


> Yeah I'm the same! Hardly drank for ages! And this christmas me and my SO bought some expensive champagne and goin to spend boxing day cuddled up gettin drunk!
> Then down to some BDing on new years ;-) haha!! I don't even fancy dink that much anymore though lol!! I dot feel Christmassy at all this year :-( anyone else struggling?
> XxxxX

I'm having a bottle of Rose wine at the mo! It feels strange drinking again. It's going to go straight to my head! 

I'm going to be in my fertile period this cycle between 19th-24th dec. Do you think it's bad of me to have a drink at Xmas?

X


----------



## sharonfruit

Baileychic said:


> Hey girls!!! Im Amanda and I'm 22 my husband and I have been ttc for 14 months! I'm currently 6dpo and I HATE tww! I could pull my hair out!

Hey welcome! Following a MC I have nooo idea where I'm at in my cycle and I am also pulling my hair out, its like an infinite 2ww!!:haha:

BBH I don't think theres anything wrong with drinking over Xmas when you are TTC, I have thought about it a lot and then I think if I'm going to give up things I enjoy on the chances of conceiving that cycle, when/if AF comes I would regret it and after a few cycles I'd end up resenting the whole concept of TTC!

I try to take a more laidback approach and enjoy the whole thing... I guess thats the point in NTNP anyways... X


----------



## Mira Rose

Hey guys, I'm Mira!
i'm new to this site, and my fiance and i are NTNP, so we will see how this goes :) its nice to meet you guys.


----------



## sharonfruit

Mira Rose said:


> Hey guys, I'm Mira!
> i'm new to this site, and my fiance and i are NTNP, so we will see how this goes :) its nice to meet you guys.

Hi, Lovely to meet you :flower:


----------



## Mira Rose

:) and its nice to mmet you too Sharonfruit. How are you today?


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm okay thanks! How are you?xx


----------



## Haylee.

Hey chickies, hope you all had a lovely weekend! I can't believe it's already less than 2 weeks til Christmas! :xmas6: I wonder if we will see another :bfp: before then :haha:

:dust: :dust:
xx


----------



## boofangie

Still not ready for Christmas! So worried now! SO not told me what he wants and doesn't want a suprise! BLOODY MEN!! lol!!
Also I'm due the witch tomorrow, no cramps or anything though! But know she's definitly coming :-( sad obviously but kinda happy i can relax a bit more over Christmas! (would preferred a BFP)  lol!! Babydust for remaining testers!  xxx


----------



## Haylee.

I'm not ready either! :dohh: and OH basically knows what he is getting, because all he wanted was lures lol. There's no fun in that :haha: I can't wait to have kiddies so Christmas will be super exciting again.. 

Goodluck your not out until she is here :thumbup: xx


----------



## boofangie

This is probably TMI time but I always know when im due as I go crampy after sex lol! ;-)
And yesterday I cried over something very very stupid!! LOL!! And I only cry at witch time!!

Haha yeah me too! I'm looking forward to like visiting Santa and dressing my baby up as An elf hahahah!  xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Looking forward to having a baby to spoil rotten at xmas time, lets hope we all have one in time for next xmas!!X


----------



## dontworry

Welcome to Amanda! :flower:
And welcome to Mira! :flower: 

When I got my BFN last month, me and OH got pissed together and had a lovely night together. We had to do something naughty that we couldn't have done if we were pregnant, so that's what we did to "celebrate" lol. I don't drink very often at all, and when I do, it's usually just with my OH or a few friends and we sit around and watch comedy shows and all end up on the group giggling lol. 

I am looking forward to a Christmas with a little one around, too. Mostly because all of our Christmas events with my family are so rushed because nobody has anything new to talk about or do. I'm hoping a LO will provide entertainment, and give me a reason to buy a tree next year!

How is everyone today? :dust: to all!


----------



## Haylee.

I'm well thankyou Jess, how are you? Omg Angie I want to dress my baby up as an elf too lmao I think it's so cute and those little hats with elf ears :awww:

I love to have a drink when :witch: arrives, I get really bad period pain so a few :wine: definitely help :haha: 

You should buy a Christmas tree anyway Jess :haha: xx


----------



## Haylee.

I Stumbled across this on the internet.. Very helpful to know :flow: especially if you know when you O..

"I went to dinner at a friend's last night and another couple was there and the man was a reproductive endocronologist! I was actually able to steer the conversation around to some rather personal issues, but he seemed very happy to discuss his specialty. This is what he told me about the question of how often to BD. The optimal way to get PG is to ABSTAIN for at least three days and then BD on the peak day and the next day. He says that a normal man can make enough sperm in one day to replenish his supply enough to get a woman pregnant in just one day once, but he can't do that day after day. He said BDing every day starting after AF ends and waiting for the temp rise is a bad strategy because after 2 or 3 days of BDing the sperm count starts dropping and there won't be enough, usually, to get PG after a week or so of doing it every night. He said almost a quarter of the couples who come to him get PG a few months after their first visit after he has them change their strategy. His advice is to use OPKs, abstain after day 7 or 8, wait for the OPK to go positive, and the BD that night, and the next night and the third night if you want to. The third night was optional."


And I found these statistics very interesting and thought it could benefit us ladies:

Assuming you and your partner have normal fertility, your likelihood of conceiving is: 
&#8226; four per cent if you have sex five days before ovulation
&#8226; 15 per cent if you have sex four days before ovulation
&#8226; 25 per cent to 28 per cent if you have sex one or two days before ovulation
&#8226; eight per cent to 10 per cent if you have sex within 24 hours of ovulation

Some of you may already be aware of this, I had no idea lol and it gave me a better understanding on timing :sex: for successful conception. :thumbup:

Goodluck, let's catch this eggy!!!! 
Xxx


----------



## dontworry

I really want a Christmas tree but we don't have the room for it this year. :( I have to get rid of some stuff so we can fit more things into our place. It's pretty small so having anything extra is a challenge! I might get a tiny one to put on a little table or something. :)

I am still sick as all hell. Got NO sleep last night, AT ALL! I want up til 6am tossing and turning, then Terron got home at 8 and had to leave as soon as he got into bed to pick up a friend who had been kicked out of her house, so she's staying the night here. She works the same shift Terr does so they're riding together at 9 and I can't wait to be able to sit on my couch lol. 

I don't mind her being here, EXCEPT that we can't BD now because we don't have a bedroom door. :( Unless I can get her to take a shower or something lol, but idk if that will happen. I am so butt hurt about that, because I wanted to BD for the next three nights. What you said, Haylee, is calming me down a bit, but still... I feel like if I don't BD tonight and I don't fall pregnant this cycle, I will be upset because I would always be thinking "We should have done it that night!!". BOOOO! :(


----------



## Haylee.

:hugs: :hugs: I hope you feel better soon, is your friend only staying the one night?


----------



## dontworry

She was just here til 9pm - she works nights with Terron so they slept all day and left at 9. We didn't get to BD - kind of bummed but its alright I suppose. Still have the next two days. :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Jess I know what you mean I always think that... 'If I don't get pg ill be pissed we didn't do it tonight!' And haylee that's an interesting post, I've heard similar things, like if you have sex every day for a few days the sperm clog the mucus and then no new sperm can get through... :haha: x


----------



## Haylee.

Yeah that kinda makes sense about :spermy: clogging the mucus. And lubricant, if anyone uses lube, it can affect the ph levels in your hooha and the :spermy: die. I think**

:dust::dust: for the next few days Jesss :dust: :dust: 

I really wish OH would let me start buying baby stuff! It's not cheap, and to buy it all at once is going to be bloody expensive! :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm forcing myself to wait until Christmas day to test. This is taking forever. D:


----------



## Smile181c

Haylee. said:


> Yeah that kinda makes sense about :spermy: clogging the mucus. And lubricant, if anyone uses lube, it can affect the ph levels in your hooha and the :spermy: die. I think**
> 
> :dust::dust: for the next few days Jesss :dust: :dust:
> 
> I really wish OH would let me start buying baby stuff! It's not cheap, and to buy it all at once is going to be bloody expensive! :haha:

I wish my OH would let me too! Just a few things here and there. Our friend who has a little boy has also said she'll bag up all of Jacks neutral newborn things and give them to us, but Matt doesn't want them until I'm actually pg! :dohh: I'd quite like to have them just because! :haha:


MommaAlexis said:


> I'm forcing myself to wait until Christmas day to test. This is taking forever. D:

Good luck!! When is your AF due?

Also, hi to the newbies! (Amanda and Mira I think? Sorry if I missed anyone!) :wave:


----------



## Laura91

Morning, how is everyone after the weekend? I can't believe it's Monday already :growlmad:!

I see we have a couple more in our group :happydance:! x


----------



## Haylee.

MommaAlexis said:


> I'm forcing myself to wait until Christmas day to test. This is taking forever. D:

 Goodluck, I hope you get your Christmas bfp, it would be the best Christmas present ever!

Hi Chloe :wave:



Laura91 said:


> Morning, how is everyone after the weekend? I can't believe it's Monday already :growlmad:!
> 
> I see we have a couple more in our group :happydance:! x

Morning Laura, I can't believe it's Monday already either. I always suffer Mondayitis :haha:

I was just thinking girlies, what do you think is the first thing you'll buy for :baby:? I have no idea where I would start lmao. Xx


----------



## Haylee.

Maybe some socks idk :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Hi :)

Good question! I have absolutely no idea! I have this vision of me buying little newborn vests? So maybe I'll get a few of those first lol 

Or just a billion nappies :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Haylee. said:


> ...I was just thinking girlies, what do you think is the first thing you'll buy for :baby:? I have no idea where I would start lmao. Xx

I think I'd probably get a babygrow with 'I love my daddy' on it to get OH excited :thumbup: x


----------



## Smile181c

Aw that's a sweet idea :thumbup:


----------



## Haylee.

I was thinking a little jumpsuit or something.. I think I'll be leaving it until after 20 weeks to be looking at cots, strollers ect.. I've been looking on the Internet and package deals are so much cheaper.

Talk about obsessed :haha: I already have a few things picked out for if anything happens in the next 12 months, but OH doesn't know this :haha:

I am baby crazy! I was looking at this cot today and cots are so versatile these days, alot of good cots convert into toddler beds! Amazing, I wonder what our Mum's, Mum thinks about all the fang-dangle technology these days lol


----------



## Laura91

Haylee. said:


> I was thinking a little jumpsuit or something.. I think I'll be leaving it until after 20 weeks to be looking at cots, strollers ect.. I've been looking on the Internet and package deals are so much cheaper.
> 
> Talk about obsessed :haha: I already have a few things picked out for if anything happens in the next 12 months, but OH doesn't know this :haha:..


I have done this too :haha: I wanted to see how much everything would come to and it turned out *a lot* but it would all be worth it to see a new addition using it all :hugs: x


----------



## Smile181c

I don't really have a timescale of when I'll buy things, just as and when I suppose! As we'll probably get a lot of stuff handed down to us, I don't wanna be fussy and say, actually can I have it in 4 weeks time? :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> I don't really have a timescale of when I'll buy things, just as and when I suppose! As we'll probably get a lot of stuff handed down to us, I don't wanna be fussy and say, actually can I have it in 4 weeks time? :haha:

Haha that's true. I think we'd get a lot of stuff given as my sister has 2 boys the youngest being 1 and my cousin has a little girl who is 1. To be honest I think I'd prefer to be given most of the newborn things as everyone says they don't last 2 minutes and everything costs a fortune :haha: x


----------



## Webbykinskt

Matt's excited about getting a babygro with "Me and my Dad rock out to Metallica" haha. I actually haven't seen him excited about much before but this was cute :) Xx


----------



## Smile181c

Aw bless :) I don't think my Matt is excited about anything yet lol he will be once I am actually pg though :thumbup:

Laura I have so many friends with small children and my aunty has 2 year old twin boys etc so we'll probably get more than we need tbh!! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think i'm out temp dropped under coverline


----------



## Smile181c

:( fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## Webbykinskt

Hopefully not HotPink :( x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Smile181c said:


> :( fingers crossed for you hun x

Thanks hun, we are just NTNP right now so it's no biggy. DH really wants a December/Christmas Baby next year.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Webbykinskt said:


> Hopefully not HotPink :( x

:shrug: I don't know DH and I are just NTNP right now


----------



## sharonfruit

I probably won't buy much until after 20 weeks either, although OHs brothers and sisters have all got LOs so hopefully they will donate!!

my OH's sister had a little girl about 3 months ago and I was pg when they came from ireland to visit us, and she didn't want to carry a steriliser so we bought one for ourselves so they could use it when they were staying with us, so thats away in a cupboard somewhere! And my cousin bought my LO its first teddy bear from Build-a-Bear... Got that in a cupboard as well!! - Theres a start!! X


----------



## boofangie

hey girlies, just checking in, having such a mare of a day!
got a 2000 word essay in for tomorrow and not even started!! URGH! on british romantasims! if anybody wants to write this, ill be eternally grateful hahah!!!

then i ordered a new kitchen and it arrived today to be fitted and its HORRIBLE! I've sent some of it back, and they didn't send a plan so the builder doesn't know what he's doing! 

just wanted a cute kitchen and its soooo not going to happen!! 
andddd i can feel AF is coming today! BOOO! :-(

Just needed a moan, sorry girlies xxxxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

boofangie said:


> hey girlies, just checking in, having such a mare of a day!
> got a 2000 word essay in for tomorrow and not even started!! URGH! on british romantasims! if anybody wants to write this, ill be eternally grateful hahah!!!
> 
> then i ordered a new kitchen and it arrived today to be fitted and its HORRIBLE! I've sent some of it back, and they didn't send a plan so the builder doesn't know what he's doing!
> 
> just wanted a cute kitchen and its soooo not going to happen!!
> andddd i can feel AF is coming today! BOOO! :-(
> 
> Just needed a moan, sorry girlies xxxxx

What on earth are romantasims?! 

AF may still stay away. Some people get AF cramps as pregnancy symptoms, fingers crossed for you :)

X


----------



## sharonfruit

boofangie said:


> hey girlies, just checking in, having such a mare of a day!
> got a 2000 word essay in for tomorrow and not even started!! URGH! on british romantasims! if anybody wants to write this, ill be eternally grateful hahah!!!
> 
> then i ordered a new kitchen and it arrived today to be fitted and its HORRIBLE! I've sent some of it back, and they didn't send a plan so the builder doesn't know what he's doing!
> 
> just wanted a cute kitchen and its soooo not going to happen!!
> andddd i can feel AF is coming today! BOOO! :-(
> 
> Just needed a moan, sorry girlies xxxxx



Oh hun... I'm bowled over with work as well, got an exam tomorrow, 2 group pitches in jan, an assignment and an exam... Xmas is looking fun for me... :dohh:


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> boofangie said:
> 
> 
> hey girlies, just checking in, having such a mare of a day!
> got a 2000 word essay in for tomorrow and not even started!! URGH! on british romantasims! if anybody wants to write this, ill be eternally grateful hahah!!!
> 
> then i ordered a new kitchen and it arrived today to be fitted and its HORRIBLE! I've sent some of it back, and they didn't send a plan so the builder doesn't know what he's doing!
> 
> just wanted a cute kitchen and its soooo not going to happen!!
> andddd i can feel AF is coming today! BOOO! :-(
> 
> Just needed a moan, sorry girlies xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hun... I'm bowled over with work as well, got an exam tomorrow, 2 group pitches in jan, an assignment and an exam... Xmas is looking fun for me... :dohh:Click to expand...



I KNOW HOW YOU FEEELLLL! :cry: urgh! its getting so baddd! i know I'm not even excited for chrismas!!! good luck on the exam honey!! 

romantasisms in the period in british literary which followed on from the napoleon war and french revolution (e.g. 17th-18th Century) I've gotta look at womans views in this period! (for someone who loves shoes and chatting its really the most boring thing ever) hahaha xxxxxx


----------



## Laura91

Hotpink_Mom - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs: x

boofangieaving - I hope your day gets better and hope AF stays away! :flower: x

Nearly caved into temptation whilst out on my lunch hour :( Luckily the closest Boots only had their own make of pregnancy test in and I wanted an early one. Maybe it was a sign not to give in :haha: x


----------



## boofangie

aww laura i have my fingers crossed for you SOOO bad!!  baby dust your way! I'm not giving in till thursday! I'm due today but normally I'm clockwork so ill know by tonight! haha! I've got good vibes for you  xxx


----------



## Laura91

Thank you :thumbup: How come you're waiting until Thursday? x


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh lots of dust!! :dust:

Sorry you're having a crappy day angie!! Schoolwork really sucks, I know! lol I'm lucky, my next assignment isn't due in til Jan 7th! xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I just got done doing a quiz lastnight for school


----------



## boofangie

Laura91 said:


> Thank you :thumbup: How come you're waiting until Thursday? x

because i know I'm definitely not :-( SOO.. i want to give it some more time, i know when i do a test i get really upset after, so I'm just trying to stop myself being such an emotional mess hahah! but you know when you just know she's going to appear! :-( 

whats everyone doing on christmas day? me and my OH always go to our own parents so never together, does anyone else do this? OH is getting really annoyed that i won't come his, but the idea of leaving my parents is heartbreaking lol! xxx


----------



## Jess11

Hello! I am new here, I am 23, married and have currently been NTNP/TTC for just 6 days now! I'm so excited about this journey, please can I join here? :)


----------



## boofangie

Jess11 said:


> Hello! I am new here, I am 23, married and have currently been NTNP/TTC for just 6 days now! I'm so excited about this journey, please can I join here? :)

hi jess  
you'll enjoy it here! xx


----------



## Smile181c

Matt is spending xmas with me and my family this year :thumbup: this is the first christmas in the 5 years of us being together that we're spending xmas day together lol we've always gone to our own family! 

We're gonna get up early and go to Matt's mums house in the morning to open presents with his family (Even though I secretly wanna go to my mums cause my little sister is only 5 and watching her open pressies is much more exciting than seeing a 17, 21, 23 and 25 year old do it lol) and then we're gonna head over to my mums house :)

When we get there, we'll get dressed and ready etc and then whilst mum is cooking, we always go to the pub for a drink at about 12/1ish :thumbup: so we're not in my mums way! then when we come back, we have dinner etc! We also go out xmas night :)

This year my mum is cooking for 16 people! So we're having a fully heated, floored and lit marquee in the back garden - I'm so excited! It's being put up this friday and then on monday I'm gonna help my mum put an xmas tree in there and decorate it! :wohoo:


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Jess! :wave: I've only been TTC for a week longer than you, so I'm also a newbie at this!


----------



## boofangie

Smile181c said:


> Matt is spending xmas with me and my family this year :thumbup: this is the first christmas in the 5 years of us being together that we're spending xmas day together lol we've always gone to our own family!
> 
> We're gonna get up early and go to Matt's mums house in the morning to open presents with his family (Even though I secretly wanna go to my mums cause my little sister is only 5 and watching her open pressies is much more exciting than seeing a 17, 21, 23 and 25 year old do it lol) and then we're gonna head over to my mums house :)
> 
> When we get there, we'll get dressed and ready etc and then whilst mum is cooking, we always go to the pub for a drink at about 12/1ish :thumbup: so we're not in my mums way! then when we come back, we have dinner etc! We also go out xmas night :)
> 
> This year my mum is cooking for 16 people! So we're having a fully heated, floored and lit marquee in the back garden - I'm so excited! It's being put up this friday and then on monday I'm gonna help my mum put an xmas tree in there and decorate it! :wohoo:

THIS SOUNDS SOOO INCREDIBLY CUTE!!! 
your christmas is quite similar to mine, we always go to the pub then come back to my mums dinner! (its weird as we never ever go to the pub and just go on chrismas day) LOL!!

aww, i bet your so excited for your christmas together! id love to spend it with my OH, i just don't want to miss out on my parents lol!!! 
xxxxx


----------



## Laura91

boofangie said:


> ...whats everyone doing on christmas day? me and my OH always go to our own parents so never together, does anyone else do this? OH is getting really annoyed that i won't come his, but the idea of leaving my parents is heartbreaking lol! xxx

We stay at our house on christmas eve, open our presents to each other christmas morning then go our seperate ways to our parentals for dinner (don't think I could ever not go to my mums for dinner :haha:) then we meet back up at 4pm at my nanas house as all my family go there for the rest of the evening/night. She does a buffet and everyone drinks and eats - perfect :hugs:



Jess11 said:


> Hello! I am new here, I am 23, married and have currently been NTNP/TTC for just 6 days now! I'm so excited about this journey, please can I join here? :)

Hi :flower:



Smile181c said:


> ...This year my mum is cooking for 16 people!...

Wow 16 people? I struggle to do a sunday dinner for me & OH :dohh: x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I'm dreading going to his mum's next year! A couple of years back my family went to my stepdad's families for xmas in Wales (I didn't go, I was gonna spend it with my dad instead) and when I saw my mum on xmas eve I almost cried! :rofl:

I'm secretly hoping that Matt's mum goes to Matt's nans for xmas day so Matt can come to my mums again :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Smile181c said:


> ...This year my mum is cooking for 16 people!...

Wow 16 people? I struggle to do a sunday dinner for me & OH :dohh: x[/QUOTE]


My mum's mad for it lol she gets even more excited at xmas than I do :haha: the more the merrier she says!

When the marquee is decorated I'll get some pics up for you girls to see!


----------



## boofangie

i bet it will be super cute!  such a nice idea! xxx


----------



## Smile181c

I can't wait :wohoo:

I'm so over Monday afternoon now lol want to go home!


----------



## Laura91

I wanna go home now too :( Only another 2 hours to go :dohh:! I wanna go home and get a nice hot bath, get my jamas on and watch a film with OH. I feel absolutely shattered today :sleep: x


----------



## Smile181c

I need to stay til 4:30 really but don't know if I can stay that long! Come 4 o clock, I'll be raring to get home! :haha:

Is there anything decent on (UK) tv tonight? x


----------



## Laura91

There's all the soaps (emmerdale, corra x2, eastenders) but other than that not really looked to be honest. Just thought, I can't go home and watch a film with OH as he's playing football tonight :growlmad: but it does mean I get a nice peaceful bath :thumbup: x


----------



## Smile181c

Ah yeah, pamper yourself :thumbup:


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello!
Can I join here pls, my oh and I are NTNP for the first time....exciting times!!
I'm 30 and live just outside of London.


----------



## Laura91

Hi Blondiejay :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

Hi! :wave: Hope you're okay x


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello girls,
Hope you are all having a nice Monday, our servers have been down at work since 1 and will be for another hour or so! So on here using my phone. The bosses are out all afternoon too, woohoo!
X


----------



## Laura91

Well my boss said he was coming in this morning but as of yet has not turned up so I have decided to skive :happydance: ALL DAY :happydance: x


----------



## boofangie

Blondiejay said:


> Hello girls,
> Hope you are all having a nice Monday, our servers have been down at work since 1 and will be for another hour or so! So on here using my phone. The bosses are out all afternoon too, woohoo!
> X

loveee having the bosses away!
girls I've not even started my essay!- I'm being distracted by baby things :-( xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

My manager went home at 1pm and 'put me in charge' lol Not much work has been done on my part since then I admit :haha:

I've made 2 origami baubles to put on our xmas tree for a competition thats going on and that's about it! :rofl:

Angie - get to your essay! :jo:


----------



## Laura91

boofangie said:


> ...girls I've not even started my essay!- I'm being distracted by baby things :-( xxxx

I haven't done a shred of work all day :dohh: This is actually what I've been doing all day > :coffee: :haha: x


----------



## Blondiejay

I wouldn't mind if I wasn't so busy!! I could get on with some filing but would rather be on here!


----------



## Smile181c

Oh I have plenty of work I SHOULD be doing. I just prefer to spend my time on here :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Welcome to the newbies :flower:

Christmassss chattsss yay

Well OH usually works a lot over the xmas period so spends it with my family as he is unable to go and see his family in Ireland! Sad for him but good for me! I think this year the plan is to stay at ours Xmas eve and then go to my mamas Xmas morning and she will make dinner and then OH may have to go away with work on Christmas night so I'l probably go to the pub with my friends or something!x


----------



## Yammas

Hi can i join???

been ntnp for almost a year and feeling a bit disheartened but hopiing either this xmas or next will be the last as just me n OH!!!


----------



## sharonfruit

:) Hi & Welcome xxx


----------



## Jess11

Thank you everyone for the welcome :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

Yammas said:


> Hi can i join???
> 
> been ntnp for almost a year and feeling a bit disheartened but hopiing either this xmas or next will be the last as just me n OH!!!


Hi Yammas! :wave:

Fingers crossed you get your bfp asap! Xx


----------



## dontworry

> Jess I know what you mean I always think that... 'If I don't get pg ill be pissed we didn't do it tonight!'

I was so bummed about it! :( But we are doing the dirty (lol, much more fun than "doing the deed" ahaha) tonight and tomorrow, so hopefully that works out. I am trying to stay in the mindset of "ntnp" so that I relax more, you know, if it happens, it happens! But its really difficult when we want it so badly... :(

Thank you for the baby dust, Haylee! :hugs:



> I was just thinking girlies, what do you think is the first thing you'll buy for :baby:?

Probably a neutral onesie, as I really want to surprise my mom and sister with it when I tell them. Something that says, "My Nana is better than your Nana!" or something similar, so that they get the hint. ;) 

On another note - *what are you gonna call your parents to your baby?* Like, are they gonna be Nana/Nonna and Papa or Grandma and Grandma or something else? I don't feel like my mom is old enough to be called grandma (lol) so I want to find something cuter to call her. My friend's little boy calls his grandma "Mom-mom" haha. 



> I think I'd probably get a babygrow with 'I love my daddy' on it to get OH excited

Such a good idea, Laura! I LOVE looking for baby things that say "daddy" on them... they just make my heart melt!!
I think I am more excited to hear our baby say "Daddy" than "Mommy" because I never really got to call anyone Dad. Plus I think Terron would explode with proudness, hahaha.



> Matt's excited about getting a babygro with "Me and my Dad rock out to Metallica" haha. I actually haven't seen him excited about much before but this was cute

SO CUTE!! My friend K's baby shower and her son's room were all rock n' roll themed, as was his first birthday party. Such a good idea, and not one you see everywhere!

Which brings ANOTHER question to my mind - *are you guys gonna do themed rooms for your kids?
*
I was taking a look at those gender prediction chart things... if we got pregnant this month, it says I'd have a girl. Actually, it says the only chance I have to get a boy would be this January! If I got pregnant any other month for the next year, I would have a girl, lol. OH really wants a boy and I don't really care either way anymore! 
https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html



> andddd i can feel AF is coming today! BOOO!

Aw Angie, I hope not! :( And I hope they get your kitchen sorted - you should post pictures when it's all done! I love house porn (LOL - pictures of the inside of houses haha). 



> This year my mum is cooking for 16 people! So we're having a fully heated, floored and lit marquee in the back garden - I'm so excited! It's being put up this friday and then on monday I'm gonna help my mum put an xmas tree in there and decorate it!

Make that 17 people - I'm coming to YOUR place for Xmas!! That sounds so magical! 



> when I saw my mum on xmas eve I almost cried!

I cried last year when I had to leave my mom's early. :( I felt like such a baby but I was SO upset that I had to go, but I had a ride down there and had no way of getting home.

*WELCOME to Blondiejay and Jess and Yammas!   That's the third Jess/Jessica we've got here! *

Finally caught up! Will probably add more in a little bit when I've had some tea or coffee lol.


----------



## sharonfruit

> Jess I know what you mean I always think that... 'If I don't get pg ill be pissed we didn't do it tonight!'
> I was so bummed about it! But we are doing the dirty (lol, much more fun than "doing the deed" ahaha) tonight and tomorrow, so hopefully that works out. I am trying to stay in the mindset of "ntnp" so that I relax more, you know, if it happens, it happens! But its really difficult when we want it so badly...

I know the feeling, I think when I get my cycles back I'm gonna get some OPKs and admit that I am actually TTC, because I really am! First time round I was def NTNP but now I'm dying to be pg again!!





> On another note - what are you gonna call your parents to your baby? Like, are they gonna be Nana/Nonna and Papa or Grandma and Grandma or something else? I don't feel like my mom is old enough to be called grandma (lol) so I want to find something cuter to call her. My friend's little boy calls his grandma "Mom-mom" haha.

So cute, my mam wants to be nanny... and OH's mam is Granny.. 



> Quote:
> I think I'd probably get a babygrow with 'I love my daddy' on it to get OH excited
> Such a good idea, Laura! I LOVE looking for baby things that say "daddy" on them... they just make my heart melt!!
> I think I am more excited to hear our baby say "Daddy" than "Mommy" because I never really got to call anyone Dad. Plus I think Terron would explode with proudness, hahaha.

I love these too, my OH's neice has a babygrow that says Daddy's Little Princess, its soo cute.



> Which brings ANOTHER question to my mind - are you guys gonna do themed rooms for your kids?

I dont think so as I want the gender to be a surprise!


:happydance:


----------



## boofangie

> andddd i can feel AF is coming today! BOOO!

Aw Angie, I hope not! :( And I hope they get your kitchen sorted - you should post pictures when it's all done! I love house porn (LOL - pictures of the inside of houses haha). 

[/QUOTE]

haha i will do! we've had a right mare, i wanted like a country feel as it was all modern last time and i didn't like it, but they said white worktops would look nice and they arrived and I've got like really nice wooden cupboards and a bloody white surface! so i sent it back! SUCH A CONTROL FREAK HAHA!

but now I'm stressing with what will look nice and what colour would go well with oak cupboards! i rang my mum who's "an interior designer" and she was the most UNHELPFUL person ever lol!!! she was like "angie you should just choose what you like" but i don't like any of it lol!!!

girlies i need some serious help;:
https://www.howdens.com/product-range/kitchen-collection/contemporary/greenwich-light-oak/

thats the kitchen that I've gone with, but the white looks really odd in my house as the floor is like a grey! haha, for anyone who's interested!! hahah!!

anyways girlies, any plans for new years?
xxxx


----------



## dontworry

Shar - you've got a lot of strength to wait til birth to find out the gender!! I couldn't stand it lol.

Angie - It's the counter tops that you don't like? The white on them? I think that kitchen looks lovely! Our entire kitchen is white with chrome edgings, and while it looks nice, it's a right bitch to clean lol, excuse my bad words! I forgot to admit to you all that I can have a sailor mouth! Lol
What are your other options for colors?


----------



## dontworry

And we have no plans for New Years this year! It's a Saturday night and Terron will be at work, so I'll probably be at home by myself lol, unless I manage to make plans with my friend and her family, which would be lovely! I'm hoping that I can't go to any wild parties because I'll be "duffed" < -- love that word, too! Hahaha. But on the off chance that I'm not pregnant by then, I'll be on the rag during New Year's, so I'll be able to drink and whatnot. Terron and I never really do anything fun for holidays, but I'm really hoping that changes once we have a little one to entertain!


----------



## Laura91

sharonfruit said:


> ...Well OH usually works a lot over the xmas period so spends it with my family as he is unable to go and see his family in Ireland! Sad for him but good for me! I think this year the plan is to stay at ours Xmas eve and then go to my mamas Xmas morning and she will make dinner and then OH may have to go away with work on Christmas night so I'l probably go to the pub with my friends or something!x

What job does your OH do? It must be awful him having to leave? X



Yammas said:


> Hi can i join???
> 
> been ntnp for almost a year and feeling a bit disheartened but hopiing either this xmas or next will be the last as just me n OH!!!

Hi :hi: 


In reply to Jess' questions:
1. ...what are you gonna call your parents to your baby? Like, are they gonna be Nana/Nonna and Papa or Grandma and Grandma or something else? I don't feel like my mom is old enough to be called grandma (lol) so I want to find something cuter to call her. My friend's little boy calls his grandma "Mom-mom" haha. 

My mum and dad would be nana and grandad as my mum doesn't like grandma, she thinks it makes her sound old :wacko: and OH's parents would be grandma and grandad and ??? (his dad remarried). OH's mum thinks nana makes her sound old so completely opposite to my mum :haha: but at least it will be easier for bambino to tell the difference!


2. are you guys gonna do themed rooms for your kids?

I think I would just keep the room neutral as we only have one spare bedroom so _if_ winkwink:) we have another and its the opposite sex we wouldn't have to totally redecorate

3. I was taking a look at those gender prediction chart things... if we got pregnant this month, it says I'd have a girl. Actually, it says the only chance I have to get a boy would be this January! If I got pregnant any other month for the next year, I would have a girl, lol. 

I've just had a look and apparently if we conceived this month/next we'd have a boy then 10 months of having a girl.. Wouldn't mind either to be fair :)




boofangie said:


> ...girlies i need some serious help;:
> https://www.howdens.com/product-range/kitchen-collection/contemporary/greenwich-light-oak/
> 
> thats the kitchen that I've gone with, but the white looks really odd in my house as the floor is like a grey! haha, for anyone who's interested!! hahah!!
> 
> anyways girlies, any plans for new years?
> xxxx
> 
> That kitchen's gorgeous! I think black worktops look really nice, maybe biased (sp?) because we've got black but hey-ho haha! No plans for NYE yet, neither of our families can make their minds up what they're doing and we like to spend it with family - generally mine :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## dontworry

There is a really big chance that we won't be moving for a while, even if we have a little one, which means that we will be sharing a room with them or they will be in the main room of the house. So we won't really have one room to deck out in awesome little decorations, but that's okay lol. I do want a lot of dinosaur things, regardless of the sex of the baby. I am obsessed with dinosaurs lol, and am a huge fan of Jurassic Park (mmm Dr. Grant!). I haven't really discussed decor with Terron yet, but I know if we have a boy, he'll probably have a lot of comic book characters and whatnot. I've already got a pair of Batman and Spiderman pajamas! 
I don't know what we'll do for a girl. I collect cupcake things so might put up some cupcake things around the crib and whatnot... Besides that, I'm not really sure yet! I think I'll ask Terr when he wakes up tonight lol.


----------



## boofangie

dontworry said:


> And we have no plans for New Years this year! It's a Saturday night and Terron will be at work, so I'll probably be at home by myself lol, unless I manage to make plans with my friend and her family, which would be lovely! I'm hoping that I can't go to any wild parties because I'll be "duffed" < -- love that word, too! Hahaha. But on the off chance that I'm not pregnant by then, I'll be on the rag during New Year's, so I'll be able to drink and whatnot. Terron and I never really do anything fun for holidays, but I'm really hoping that changes once we have a little one to entertain!



thanks for help girlies, I'm debating either grey or black! we will see!!

Hahah me too, ill be working probably, and i hate it! working in a club on new years eve is the WORST!
haha awwww i love the word duffer too! hahahah! yeah it will, i can't wait!  
what does terron do?
xxx


----------



## dontworry

Terron works at WalMart lol, a big supermarket/store open 24/7. He works overnights and does the stocking and whatnot. He just put in an application for a promotion so hopefully he'll get an interview, as he's got experience doing the job! 
I am still unemployed, which really, really stinks. :(


----------



## Laura91

I'm really debating whether to go and buy a couple of digi tests for tomorrow morning :dohh: I don't think I can wait much longer :haha: *Plus* my ticker says 2 days till testing so really it would only be 1 day early? :winkwink: Could I get away with it? X


----------



## dontworry

Do it, Laura!! I say buy a few, and take one tomorrow and save one for the next day, just in case. ;)


----------



## sharonfruit

> Do it, Laura!! I say buy a few, and take one tomorrow and save one for the next day, just in case.

I agree, don't the digis work up to 7 days early?


----------



## Laura91

dontworry said:


> Do it, Laura!! I say buy a few, and take one tomorrow and save one for the next day, just in case. ;)

This is what I was thinking :thumbup:



sharonfruit said:


> Do it, Laura!! I say buy a few, and take one tomorrow and save one for the next day, just in case.
> 
> I agree, don't the digis work up to 7 days early?Click to expand...

I'm not sure.. I'm gonna have to read the packets :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

4 days early, just googled it - youre good to go :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Thanks shar :winkwink:

I feel like it will be negative but I would just rather know x


----------



## sharonfruit

Well we are all as impatient as each other!! X


----------



## boofangie

hahah when i went to new york i was OBSESSED with going to a wall mart! i always see them on TV here so me and my OH went and he took my picture outside! ill have to find it lol!!! and we bought twinkies (watch wayy too many films) but was really disappointed lol!! aww good luck to your terron!  

lauraaa testtttt  im so excited for you  xxxxx


----------



## dontworry

I'm gonna share some of my favorite kid's room ideas from Offbeat Mama, lol. That site has literally the most BADASS ideas/pictures!!

Where The Wild Things Are Nursery!
Such a cute idea - really love the mural on the wall. Wish I had the space to do a mural!

Ugly Dolls Nursery
Truly love this one... I love Ugly Dolls! My sister collects them! If you don't know what they are, this is what they look like: https://www.blueluxe.com/images/ugly-collage.jpg
They're kind of cute but kind of ugly, and definitely silly-looking lol. I love them.

Carnival Nursery
This is one of my favorite themes that I've seen. It's just so beautiful to look at, and I could imagine growing up in a room like that, so it's not just for babies!

Trees Nursery
I think I just really, really love the trees!

50's Housewife Themed Shower
This is actually a bridal shower, but how fun would it be to have a baby shower like that?! Totally love the clothes they're all wearing...


----------



## dontworry

Angie, that made me laugh! Lol Walmart is like our second home, we're there so much. Either shopping or visiting our friends who work there! And yes, Twinkies are nothing special! Did you see Zombieland? Lmao!


----------



## sharonfruit

I went to WalMart too!! When I was in Iowa! And we took photos outside haha!

That website is amazing Ive never seen anything like it Im gonna rape it now x


----------



## dontworry

sharonfruit said:


> I went to WalMart too!! When I was in Iowa! And we took photos outside haha!
> 
> That website is amazing Ive never seen anything like it Im gonna rape it now x

LOL I love that you guys took pictures outside!

OUCH just got a wicked pain/twinge in my lower belly... that was freaking weird. Maybe its ovulation pains? I don't know what they feel like but I'm due to ovulate tomorrow!

And YES that website is amazing... :D


----------



## sharonfruit

Run and BD Fast!!! haha...

This is what I sort of decided on when I was pg.. I think its really cute and gender neutral!

https://www.next.co.uk/x481194s4


----------



## dontworry

I have to wait til 5pm my time to BD, because if I wake up Terron any sooner than that, I'll have a big grumpy man to deal with all afternoon!  

Those stickers for the wall are precious! And I love that little tub for toys and things!


----------



## boofangie

dontworry said:


> Terron works at WalMart lol, a big supermarket/store open 24/7. He works overnights and does the stocking and whatnot. He just put in an application for a promotion so hopefully he'll get an interview, as he's got experience doing the job!
> I am still unemployed, which really, really stinks. :(




Laura91 said:


> I'm really debating whether to go and buy a couple of digi tests for tomorrow morning :dohh: I don't think I can wait much longer :haha: *Plus* my ticker says 2 days till testing so really it would only be 1 day early? :winkwink: Could I get away with it? X




dontworry said:


> Angie, that made me laugh! Lol Walmart is like our second home, we're there so much. Either shopping or visiting our friends who work there! And yes, Twinkies are nothing special! Did you see Zombieland? Lmao!

yeahh hahaha! I've been to america a few times now, and every time i make a list of things i want to do that I've seen haha e.g. dunkin doughnuts! hahaha!
next year (depending on if and how far gone) i think we might be going las vegas in april and I'm going to watch the hangover again for some inspiration hahahahah!!!!

and oh my gosh how sweet is that website!!!! ITS ALL SO DISTRACTING FROM MY ESSAY!! hahahaha!!

AND COME 5 get you jiggy on!!!  still no show of any witch, just white cm (sorry girlies) but she will appear. i know it lol! xxxxx


----------



## dontworry

I don't even think there's such a thing as TMI anymore, lol! We're all bound to talk about something dirty/sex-related/vagina-related sooner or later!!

I totally want to go to Vegas - we were going to go there to get married until we realized neither of us really has any desire to do the gambling thing lol. I like to gamble, but don't have the money to do it more than one night! 

Dunkin' Doughnuts = YUM! Now I'm craving them lol. We don't have one close to us, I think the closest one is a few hours from here. :(


----------



## sharonfruit

This is us at walmart haha x
 



Attached Files:







Walmart.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## boofangie

dontworry said:


> I don't even think there's such a thing as TMI anymore, lol! We're all bound to talk about something dirty/sex-related/vagina-related sooner or later!!
> 
> I totally want to go to Vegas - we were going to go there to get married until we realized neither of us really has any desire to do the gambling thing lol. I like to gamble, but don't have the money to do it more than one night!
> 
> Dunkin' Doughnuts = YUM! Now I'm craving them lol. We don't have one close to us, I think the closest one is a few hours from here. :(

Haha i don't even know why i apologise anymore....

yeah thats kinda the same for us, my SOs got a friend in calafornia so i think were going to head over with them, just think its one of those places to do before you kick the bucket lol...

haha i love doughnuts....probably why I've put on 5 stone in 2 years!! :-(

i know the grass is always greener, but i really love america...i just get this sense of community! everyone seems lovely and all seem to care (obviously I've not been to the non-touristy bit) but id love to live there!! really jealous!! xxxx


----------



## dontworry

Shar - that is a great picture! Lol! You all look so excited to be there haha.

Angie - I'll switch you places, lol! I really don't care for Cali too much. Then again, I haven't been to any of the fun places like LA/Hollywood or Vegas or New York or anything like that!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm probably going to do a punk/ rock'n'roll themed nursery. DH was my tattoo artist when we first met, so he may want to do some flash art on the wall instead. I'm not opposed to either.


----------



## boofangie

MommaAlexis said:


> I'm probably going to do a punk/ rock'n'roll themed nursery. DH was my tattoo artist when we first met, so he may want to do some flash art on the wall instead. I'm not opposed to either.

This would be SOO cute!

haha houseswap! you'd be so disappointed! i live in such a little town, its really boring! lol!! xxx


----------



## Yammas

Wow that sounds awesoms!!! I think I'd do something neutral as I dont want to know the sex :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

DH has two daughters already, I keep joking that third time's a charm for a boy. But it doesn't matter much to me. I kinda like the flash art idea, with like, a beige wall paint and framed flash art... Hmmm... Lol, must stop day dreaming!


----------



## dontworry

How old are your OH's kids, Alex?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My kiddos are 11, 9, 7, 2


----------



## Mira Rose

aperntly a late responce lol i'm doing well, still trying to figure out how to quote people though. And thank you for the welcome Dontworry,

How is everyone today?


----------



## dontworry

Doing okay over here, just sick as a dog and trying to kick it from my system! How are you?

To quote someone, you can either click "Reply with Quote" and it'll automatically copy it for you, or you can press the little speech bubble where you type your response, and copy and paste the text in the brackets! I hope that made sense, lol.

Jennifer - what are your kiddo's names? And how many more do you want to have?


----------



## Mira Rose

dontworry said:


> Doing okay over here, just sick as a dog and trying to kick it from my system! How are you?
> 
> To quote someone, you can either click "Reply with Quote" and it'll automatically copy it for you, or you can press the little speech bubble where you type your response, and copy and paste the text in the brackets! I hope that made sense, lol.

Thank you for tell me how to do that :happydance: I am doing well just starveing haha. I hope you start feeling better!


----------



## sharonfruit

> Thank you for tell me how to do that I am doing well just starveing haha. I hope you start feeling better!

Ive been like that for about a week now, I cant seem to fill myself up, I am blaming it on the cold weather draining all of my energy!!


----------



## Mira Rose

sharonfruit said:


> Ive been like that for about a week now, I cant seem to fill myself up, I am blaming it on the cold weather draining all of my energy!!

I know what you mean, but my fiance told me he was cooking dinner tonight so i have to wait till he get out of work to be able to eat. Not complaining though he makes really good food :yipee:


----------



## boofangie

omg i am starving, ive been doing a seriously strict diet as I've wanted to hit 12 stone for chirstmas (4 pounds away now) but its meant I'm bloody starving lol! its like 11pm and SO's made some cameralised onion jam and i think I'm going to cave lol!! WW on wednesday so i really want to have lost some!! lol! grrrr men! xxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

dontworry said:


> Doing okay over here, just sick as a dog and trying to kick it from my system! How are you?
> 
> To quote someone, you can either click "Reply with Quote" and it'll automatically copy it for you, or you can press the little speech bubble where you type your response, and copy and paste the text in the brackets! I hope that made sense, lol.
> 
> Jennifer - what are your kiddo's names? And how many more do you want to have?

Patrick 11, Jennefer 9, Natalee 7, and Aiden 2 we want to have one more that would make 2 for me and 5 (but really 4) for DH. Patrick isn't his we just take care of him for DH ex wife We love the little burger to death though.


----------



## dontworry

Jennifer, you guys are so kind to be taking care of him too! It sounds like you have such a beautiful family! :) And you're hoping for a girl, too?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

dontworry said:


> jennifer, you guys are so kind to be taking care of him too! It sounds like you have such a beautiful family! :) and you're hoping for a girl, too?

i"m so team pink


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

This is all of us when Aiden was 1
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Family%20pictures/ac97be84.jpg


----------



## boofangie

that is the cutest photo i have ever ever seen! your babies are so gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

boofangie said:


> that is the cutest photo i have ever ever seen! your babies are so gorgeous xxxx

Awe, thank you.


----------



## dontworry

You guys are too cute!! Aiden's little smile makes me smile so big!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I just can't wait till we put another LO in our Family Photo


----------



## dontworry

Terron and I have only like three or four pictures of us together as a couple! And we've been together almost three years. I can't wait to have a LO so we have to sit and have photographs done of our little family! One of Terron's best friends is a professional photographer and I know once we have a baby, she'll be all over him/her taking pictures! I really can't wait!


----------



## youngmommie

Ok girls i have a question for you! does anyone know how early on your nipples start leaking when your pregnant? :baby:I had some crustys on my nipples and they are really sore! i'm excited that i maybe pregnant but i don't wanna get my hopes up!:cloud9: My cycle is really long and i'm not due for my period till january! what do you guys think?:happydance:


----------



## dontworry

youngmommie - I have NO idea when they start leaking, but that very much sounds like a pregnancy symptom!! I hope you get your BFP soon! Have you tested just in case? HOW EXCITING! :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

dontworry said:


> How old are your OH's kids, Alex?

Tatyanna's going to be 7 this year, but he has no custody of her. Cyanna spends half the month with us, and she'll be two next month! We had a lot of issues getting her NOT to call me Mum. She's finally calling me by my nickname haha. Only took a year and a half. My best girlfriend just had a little one too, named Xavilyn, I also babysit my friend's kid Luca once a week, so I've got my hands full with babies. None of my own though and it's a little disheartening. 

Loads of symptoms this month, but still a week or two away from testing, so hoping for a BFP for Christmas!


----------



## youngmommie

dontworry said:


> youngmommie - I have NO idea when they start leaking, but that very much sounds like a pregnancy symptom!! I hope you get your BFP soon! Have you tested just in case? HOW EXCITING! :hugs:

No i haven't done a htp yet...My cycles are around 60 days long so it may be to early to test i don't really know. i don't keep track of when i ovulate we just have sex. i really hope i am but i guess i shouldn't drink now at christmas..I noticed the crustys when i got out of the shower...not sure what my next move is.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'd wait until just before Christmas and test again. It's two weeks away so if you are right now it would likely detect it by then.


----------



## youngmommie

Thanks for the advice. i might do that and not tell my fiance. it just seems better that way. do you think i should skip drinking all together or do u think one drink at christmas will be ok?


----------



## MommaAlexis

I think one drink wouldn't really hurt, but don't get fall over drunk. I personally don't drink at all, ever. So I haven't done much research on the subject, so maybe some other opinions would be better for that question.


----------



## Smile181c

Morning girls :wave:

Sorry I wasn't around last night, had some pretty disturbing news (sorry in advance for bringing the mood down :wacko:)

I had a call from my best friend and she's been diagnosed with breast cancer :cry: She's had the crappiest year already after giving birth at 24 weeks to a sleeping angel (he had brain damage), and now she has this to deal with. She's only 21 :nope: The doctors think that it may have gone undetected for a year! And on top of all of this, she hasn't got a spleen so her chances of fighting an infection are also very slim :nope:

All throughout her pregnancy (and after - she gave birth in september) she was telling them that she had a lump on her boob, and they kept telling her it was pg related/body getting back to normal and to ignore it. Finally after keeping on at them, they did a biopsy and diagnosed her :cry: She has a full body scan tomorrow to see if it has spread anywhere and she starts chemotherapy on thursday. If it's not too much to ask, please say a little prayer for her/keep her in your thoughts and wish for the best :hugs:

Thanks xx


----------



## dontworry

Oh Chloe, I am so very sorry. :hugs:
Definitely keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## Smile181c

Thankyou hun :hugs: xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Omg that is so terrible, thinking of you and your friend right now!x


----------



## Smile181c

Thankyou :) xx


----------



## Webbykinskt

My thoughts are with your friend smile. :cry: I hope she gets some good news soon... Xx


----------



## Smile181c

Me too. Hopefully the scan tomorrow says that it hasn't spread anywhere and that it's treatable xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend smile. I can't imagine what she is going through. My thoughts of with her right now. Sending you lots of hugs :hugs:

X


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs: x


----------



## Smile181c

Please feel free to change the subject guys, I didn't mean to kill the conversation :blush:


----------



## Laura91

I really need to learn that I shouldn't spend time away from this page! Here goes..




Laura91 said:


> I'm really debating whether to go and buy a couple of digi tests for tomorrow morning :dohh: I don't think I can wait much longer :haha: *Plus* my ticker says 2 days till testing so really it would only be 1 day early? :winkwink: Could I get away with it? X

So I did a digi test and it came back a BFN, but at least I know I can celebrate over Christmas without worrying and my calendar thing says I 'should' O on the 29th so maybe a New Year baby? :) x



dontworry said:


> I'm gonna share some of my favorite kid's room ideas from Offbeat Mama
> Where The Wild Things Are Nursery!
> Ugly Dolls Nursery
> Carnival Nursery
> Trees Nursery
> 50's Housewife Themed Shower

I love these, they're so fun :thumbup: x



sharonfruit said:


> This is what I sort of decided on when I was pg.. I think its really cute and gender neutral!
> https://www.next.co.uk/x481194s4

I think I'd have something like this, it's lovely x



Smile181c said:


> ...I had a call from my best friend...If it's not too much to ask, please say a little prayer for her/keep her in your thoughts and wish for the best :hugs: Thanks xx

I hope she's okay Chloe and everthing turns out alright :hugs: x


----------



## sharonfruit

:( that sucks. New year baby though :D yay, maybe jan is the month for all of us!


----------



## Smile181c

Thankyou :)

And you're still in for your chance of a BFP - you're not out until the witch is here! I'm due to ov around xmas too :) Fingers crossed!


----------



## Smile181c

Laura91 said:


> sharonfruit said:
> 
> 
> This is what I sort of decided on when I was pg.. I think its really cute and gender neutral!
> https://www.next.co.uk/x481194s4
> 
> I think I'd have something like this, it's lovely x
> 
> On another note - I love bunny and ted stuff! It's so cute :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## boofangie

Smile181c said:


> Morning girls :wave:
> 
> Sorry I wasn't around last night, had some pretty disturbing news (sorry in advance for bringing the mood down :wacko:)
> 
> I had a call from my best friend and she's been diagnosed with breast cancer :cry: She's had the crappiest year already after giving birth at 24 weeks to a sleeping angel (he had brain damage), and now she has this to deal with. She's only 21 :nope: The doctors think that it may have gone undetected for a year! And on top of all of this, she hasn't got a spleen so her chances of fighting an infection are also very slim :nope:
> 
> All throughout her pregnancy (and after - she gave birth in september) she was telling them that she had a lump on her boob, and they kept telling her it was pg related/body getting back to normal and to ignore it. Finally after keeping on at them, they did a biopsy and diagnosed her :cry: She has a full body scan tomorrow to see if it has spread anywhere and she starts chemotherapy on thursday. If it's not too much to ask, please say a little prayer for her/keep her in your thoughts and wish for the best :hugs:
> 
> Thanks xx

prayers to your beautiful friend. she sounds like she doest deserve it! always goes for the best people :-( xxx


----------



## boofangie

Laura91 said:


> I really need to learn that I shouldn't spend time away from this page! Here goes..



So I did a digi test and it came back a BFN, but at least I know I can celebrate over Christmas without worrying and my calendar thing says I 'should' O on the 29th so maybe a New Year baby? :) x
[/QUOTE]

kno how your feeling! went to the loo just and theres some slight pinkess, she's on her way :-( but i O on the 30th! baby dust to you and me for some cute new year beans!!! it would be so cute if we both got our BFP together! xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck :dust:

And thanks Angie for the well wishes :thumbup: xx


----------



## sharonfruit

I wanna ovulate around NY toooooo so we can all test together :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Well I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed that one or more of us can get a New Years sticky bean :happydance: x


----------



## Blondiejay

Sorry to hear about your friend Smile, sending positive thoughts to you both. X x x


----------



## Laura91

I just watched the Great Sperm Race on youtube - really good actually, as long as you've got a spare 55 minutes :haha: but then I came across this video..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVe2aXEogoM&feature=related

It's soooo cute! And it's only about 4 minutes long :winkwink: x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Smile181c

Everything okay? Xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Hotpink, are you alright?? X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes everything is alright i was crying about the song in the youtube video


----------



## Smile181c

Oh I haven't watched it yet!

Just finished my last college lesson before Xmas :happydance: passed both of m assignments but didn't get a merit or distinction like I'd hoped! X


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulations on your pass! X x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

GRRR DH is pissing me off.

Well, here it goes we live in a 3br 2ba trailer and i'm so tired of living with no space to put anything and i found a 4br 2ba $267 per/month with $5,590 down to rent to own the house. where we live now 10 miles away from town putting 120 a wk in our gas hog truck our kids cant play with their friend since we live in the middle of no were.. I feel that now I really what to move I may have to get a job and start saving for the house i want and to own. I just can't get DH on borad at all, what can I do? Please help


----------



## dontworry

Jen - why doesn't your hubby want to move? That sounds like a great deal if you could get the down payment together! We're in a 1 bed/1 bath trailer paying $500 a month, so that sounds really good! 

Laura & Angie - :dust: to you girls for January! But like Chloe said, you're not out til the witch is completely here!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, that kind of place is unheard of in my town! Bbs definitely got bigger! My tattoo stretched a little cause of it though. Oh, I hope pregnancy won't obliterate my tattoo. I'm counting on touch ups but still... Waiting til Christmas to test!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, I guess we are moving after all he just told me that december is just too hard on money now if i can get a job in Jan. i can just save my pay and use his pay to pay bills etc, in missouri 1 acher of land is $1,000 so it not bad of a deal at all


----------



## dontworry

Alex - what's your tattoo of?

Jennifer - Yay! Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## dontworry

Ladies, I'm officially in my Two Week Wait. Totally not thrilled about it, lol. 

I HATE WAITING.

:dust: for all my lovelies! Hope everyone is having a nice day/night!

Also - fingers crossed that Hit Girl is cramming in some BDing on her trip!!


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck Jess!! Fingers crossed you all get your BFPs!

Yeah I hope Hit Girl is having an ace time :thumbup:

As of today I only have 5 working days left in the office before xmas! :happydance: Well, 4 and a half really, cause tomorrow afternoon we're having a xmas party/buffet/drinks at the pub afterwards :haha: and it's fancy dress! I'll be sure to post a pic of my costume :thumbup:


----------



## dontworry

Yes definitely show us a picture! I never get to dress fancy, but I'm not complaining lol. I really don't like wearing dresses - I almost cried when I had to wear one for my friend's wedding because I hated the cut of it. lol I'm a big baby!


----------



## Smile181c

Does fancy dress not mean the same thing there as here? :wacko: lol I meant like costumes lol sorry, I should have explained! I'm dressing as Santa (but without the beard and big belly, obviously :haha:)


----------



## dontworry

OOOH I thought fancy dress meant like dresses and suits and whatnot haha. I get it now, though. You'll DEFINITELY have to post a picture if you're going as Santa! That sounds like fun!


----------



## Haylee.

:haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Nope, we did have a day once where we all wore 'office attire' lol and called it corporate day :haha: our office is pretty laid back cause we don't have hardly any (if any at all!) interactions with 'customers' so we can wear jeans etc :thumbup:


----------



## dontworry

I used to love "Jean Day" at work. We had to wear slacks and whatnot even though customers NEVER saw our legs! So silly.


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah that's a bit silly  Sometimes though I wish our office did have a rule about not wearing casual clothes lol it's such an effort to find different outfits every day :haha:

At least with 'work' clothes you can rotate a few different pieces and no one will notice!


----------



## dontworry

That's true! I had like six tops I'd rotate with two pairs of pants, lol. 
My pup is sat here staring at my curry with this awful sad face! I gave him a carrot out of it but don't want to share anymore! But he looks so sweet! Terron thinks that our children are going to be fat because all they'll have to do is give me the damn puppy-eyes face and I'll give them what they want!


----------



## Smile181c

Aw I'm the same with my cat though! He eats all sorts cause he gives me these little cute eyes and I cave!

The other day he had some of my frosties! (cereal) :dohh: and if I have sandwich he sits on my shoulder nudging me until I give him a little bit :haha:


----------



## dontworry

My excuse is that I think Crook (my pup) needs to gain weight, lol! He was pretty skinny when we got him in July, but he's definitely not skinny now. He's all muscle-y and thick, and his skin is wrinkly in some spots cause of his chub, lol. But he's my baby! He needs the carrot! Lmao.


----------



## Smile181c

Aw bless him :thumbup:


----------



## Laura91

Morning girlies :) Well done on passing your assignments Chloe :thumbup: I bet you're glad you don't have to anymore college for the time being?

How is everyone? x


----------



## dontworry

Good morning to you, Laura! I guess it's morning here too, as it's 1:32am haha! 
Everything is good here tonight. Still have a cold that won't go away, and I'm not in my TWW which I reckon will be hell unless I stay very, very busy, which I am planning to do! I'm supposed to test on the 27th according to my phone's calendar, but according to my ticker I'll be testing on Christmas? I really hope I have an amazing present to give to Terron, lol!

Oh, and I've just told Terron that when I'm pregnant, he'll have to shave me "down there" and his eyes went all 
O.O
and he looked all grossed out. Bahahaha!! I won't really make him shave me - I don't care if I'm hairy down there or whatever. I'm sure the doc has seen it ALL before!


----------



## Laura91

dontworry said:


> Good morning to you, Laura!...Oh, and I've just told Terron that when I'm pregnant, he'll have to shave me "down there" and his eyes went all
> O.O
> and he looked all grossed out. Bahahaha!! I won't really make him shave me - I don't care if I'm hairy down there or whatever. I'm sure the doc has seen it ALL before!

:rofl: I don't know what I'd do when I get pregnant.. I don't think I could leave it :wacko: :haha: x


----------



## dontworry

I'm sure if I was really crying about it, he'd do it for me. But I can do it with my eyes closed right now, so I don't really think a big belly will get in my way. Putting on shoes will probably be a whole other story lol!


----------



## Smile181c

Morning!

I still have one assignment due on the 7th Jan when we go back but I can take my time with that one :thumbup:

:rofl: Jess, I'm gonna have to keep 'down there' trimmed, Matt wouldn't come near me otherwise :haha: he even said he'd do it if I couldn't! I wouldn't let him though, far too embarrassing


----------



## dontworry

Laura, are you testing today?!


----------



## dontworry

Smile181c said:


> Morning!
> 
> I still have one assignment due on the 7th Jan when we go back but I can take my time with that one :thumbup:
> 
> :rofl: Jess, I'm gonna have to keep 'down there' trimmed, Matt wouldn't come near me otherwise :haha: he even said he'd do it if I couldn't! I wouldn't let him though, far too embarrassing

I just said to Terron, "Look, Chloe's boyfriend said he'd shave her vagina for her!!" and Terron yells "FINE, I WILL SHAVE YOUR VAGINA FOR YOU". 

I would hate to be eavesdropping on this conversation ahahaha.


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl: what an argument! :haha:

I don't tell Matt what gets said in this forum :dohh: if I'm on my phone at home or whatever he says 'on your baby forum?' and I'm like 'yup' and it's left at that! :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

I'd never let my OH shave my foof there would be blood everywhere haha x


----------



## dontworry

I don't normally tell Terron what we're talking about. Usually I'm yelling at him to stop reading what I'm typing, and to go away lol. Usually he doesn't care at all. He's had to deal with me being on here for almost two years now, and at least now it makes sense to him that I'm here. He used to think I was crazy, coming on here to chat about how badly I wanted a baby even though he wasn't ready and whatnot. But now that we're actually trying for one, he understands it more.


----------



## Smile181c

I only told Matt about this place when we agreed to try and I'd been here for like 2 years also :haha:

Shar - I don't trust my OH either :dohh: I'd rather just spend an hour doing it myself over a mirror! :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> ...:rofl: Jess, I'm gonna have to keep 'down there' trimmed, Matt wouldn't come near me otherwise :haha: he even said he'd do it if I couldn't! I wouldn't let him though, far too embarrassing

Snap :rofl:



dontworry said:


> Laura, are you testing today?!

Well I tested yesterday and got a BFN so unless the witch doesn't show tomorrow/friday then I'll test on saturday x



dontworry said:


> ...I just said to Terron, "Look, Chloe's boyfriend said he'd shave her vagina for her!!" and Terron yells "FINE, I WILL SHAVE YOUR VAGINA FOR YOU".
> I would hate to be eavesdropping on this conversation ahahaha.

I think we may scare off any newcomers reading this! :haha:



sharonfruit said:


> I'd never let my OH shave my foof there would be blood everywhere haha x

I actually love the word 'foof' :haha: and I wouldn't trust my OH either haha x


----------



## dontworry

I think we are already scaring people lol. Half of the time, I"m not sure if I should post things because I can be a little "out there". I blame Terron though, because I never used to be like that. :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

It's all good :thumbup:


----------



## Laura91

dontworry said:


> I think we are already scaring people lol. Half of the time, I"m not sure if I should post things because I can be a little "out there". I blame Terron though, because I never used to be like that. :haha:

I love the fact that this thread is so open, I like that we can say whatever we want and nobody gets offended (I hope) and nobody gets _that_ embarrassed :haha: x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm neither offended nor embarassed :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Those are all good things to hear! 

So I feel like Terr and I were just NTNP our first cycle, but since I'm keeping track of my periods and ovulation and timing our sexy times (lol) I feel like we're more TTC now. I know Chloe says that NTNP = TTC and I kind of agree! But NTNP just has this relaxed feel about it, whereas TTC seems so stressful and so much more is at risk. And I know that if I get a BFN this cycle, I will probably be headed straight to TTC and will buy the ovulation tests and start temping and everything. I really hope I don't get there but I know I have a 50% chance I might have to! 
I just feel like saying I'm TTC means that I'm investing so much more feeling and emotion into it, and it makes it easier for my heart to get broken every testing time! BLAH. Why can't I just drink a magical potion and get pregnant when I want? Lol


----------



## Smile181c

So I guess I'm actually NTNP rather than TTC as I'm not using OPKs/temping etc? It's all so confusing! This is why I lump it all into one category lol if what we're doing (no matter how we go about doing it) results in what we want (a baby) then we're trying lol x


----------



## dontworry

See that's why I put NTNP/TTC, because it is sort of all the same thing.
I guess I just like labels lmao. I don't know how else to explain it. I feel like when you're "TTC" you're doing everything possible to get pregnant, and when you're NTNP you're going with the flow? So I'm just hanging in between!


----------



## Webbykinskt

I class TTC as doing temps and timing bd'ing etc whereas NTNP is just going with the flow as such. I didn't make DF BD if he didn't feel like it and I didn't mention to him when I ovulated. Xx


----------



## Smile181c

I've also put NTNP/TTC as I'm not sure 

We're BDing to catch the egg, and he knows when I'm due to ov, but that's as far as it goes. No OPK's/temping/charting etc

Who knows! haha x


----------



## dontworry

We all just want babies, lol. I think that's pretty clear, and we're all united in it! Who cares what we call it, I guess!


----------



## Smile181c

Exactly! :thumbup: I like this x


----------



## dontworry

Can we fast-forward two weeks so I can test? Please?!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

dontworry said:


> We all just want babies, lol. I think that's pretty clear, and we're all united in it! Who cares what we call it, I guess!

Got it in one! :thumbup:

X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

dontworry said:


> Alex - what's your tattoo of?
> 
> Jennifer - Yay! Sounds like a good plan!

I think DH was just waiting to save some money to move and by the look of it we may be moving in the end of Feb- the beginning of March :happydance:


----------



## Laura91

I have just watched the most gorgeous vid on youtube:

Nola's Home Birth 

I would love to do this when I have a little one :cloud9: x


----------



## Smile181c

Had to watch it with the sound off, but wow...just wow :cloud9:

I can't wait to have my LO now :flower: When it was the little bit of the vid near the end where the baby is lying on the bed and being measured etc :cloud9: so beautiful! I was welling up :cry:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG I cryed like a baby :cry:


----------



## sharonfruit

Awh I havent got time to watch this as Im working tonight but will watch it tomorrow!

I feel like I'm TTC this time, before I fell pg I was definately NTNP, I was barely even keeping track of my periods, AF is sowing her face on the toilet roll tonight so I'm gonna buy some OPKs online tomorrow and hope to God this is my lucky month - should be ovulating around 28th so I can join the New Year bub crew!! YAY!

PS I got Drake tickets today for April and I'm so excited!! xxx


----------



## Smile181c

_ for AF! 

So jealous about Drake tickets- love him  _


----------



## boofangie

oh girllls! I've missed a day of great girlie discussions! damn work!
sooo....
DRAKE! aww so jealous! have fun sweetie!!
the witch showed her ugly face, kinda glad though as 2012 is going to be a fresh start for me! 
lost 6lb this week at weight watchers so feeling fabbbbbbb!!!!
SO got a pay rise at work..hes a teacher..soo cute! 

im so glad this exists, and i think you're right, doesn't matter if were charting, or not, were all united in what we want, and i think that were all doing it slightly different actually helps each other!!

feel like I've got friends on here! so cute 
just got into bed and the witch is making it impossible to sleep! BOO! so hopefully one of you girlies are up for a chat haha 

much love to my fellow beanys xxxx


----------



## boofangie

Laura91 said:


> I have just watched the most gorgeous vid on youtube:
> 
> Nola's Home Birth
> 
> I would love to do this when I have a little one :cloud9: x

i am in floods!!
what a gorgeous family! and i was so cute how she got them all involved!  really really inspirational xxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hey Boo


----------



## sharonfruit

Are you still up?! Why is witch keeping you, have you got cramps?

My flatmate had loads of friends over while I was at work, one of her friends spilt a drink all over MY macbook and now the screen & the disk drive is ruined, I'm sooooooo mad!!!!! X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I would be mad as well Sharon if that happened to me


----------



## dontworry

Shar - I would be so pissed off, I don't even think I'd be able to talk to them until they paid me back. That's completely lame!! :( 

Laura - thanks for posting that video! So beautiful! 

Angie - congrats on the weight loss, but boo that AF is here! 

Not feeling very different/special today lol. Still am sick and been gassy and crampy. I'm hoping the cramps are a good sign!!


----------



## Haylee.

Wow here I am thinking the thread has gone quiet and I some how had unsubscribed lmao. Time to catch up lol xx

Hope all is well 
:dust:


----------



## Smile181c

_All good symptoms Jess!

Well done on your weight loss Angie - that's amazing!!

Omg Shar I am fuming for you - so out of order. Did they offer to pay for damages? 

Hope everyone's okay today - will get a pic of my costume up soon! Feeling SO festive today!! _


----------



## boofangie

Omg Sharon! Have you got insurance?! I'd be so angry! :-( hope you can sort it  xxx


----------



## Haylee.

Can't wait to see this costume, I love dress ups! Have fun xx


----------



## Smile181c

Will do :) One of my friends is dressed as God :haha: he looks amazing!


----------



## Haylee.

sharonfruit said:


> Are you still up?! Why is witch keeping you, have you got cramps?
> 
> My flatmate had loads of friends over while I was at work, one of her friends spilt a drink all over MY macbook and now the screen & the disk drive is ruined, I'm sooooooo mad!!!!! X

Oh dear I feel for you :hugs: this happened to me once! Oh chicky I send you lots of hugs and I can only imagine how you feel :hugs: I've just bought a new cheap shitty laptop because my OH's brother decided to have a porn session on MY computer which a virus screwed it to the point where I needed a whole new computer argh! And my computer before that had a beer spilt on the keyboard and it completely died :grr: I hope it all works out for you chick, good karma will come your way..
xxx


----------



## Webbykinskt

Oh my gosh Sharonfruit!! That's awful!! I know how expensive macbooks are too (my DF is obsessed with apple products) He poured a can of Relentless on it - cue huge drama - but then dried it out and it works now. Xx


----------



## Smile181c

_I had images of him sitting there pouring a can of relentless on to it on purpose then  before realising that it was probably an accident _


----------



## Laura91

Hi everyone :hi: won't be on here this afternoon as it's our work meal today so seen as though I got a BFN the other day I'm gonna go and have a few cheeky drinks :happydance:!




Smile181c said:


> Had to watch it with the sound off, but wow...just wow :cloud9:
> 
> I can't wait to have my LO now :flower: When it was the little bit of the vid near the end where the baby is lying on the bed and being measured etc :cloud9: so beautiful! I was welling up :cry:

It's so cute isn't it, the music actually makes it even cuter. I have no idea what song it is but it's beautiful :) x



sharonfruit said:


> ...My flatmate had loads of friends over while I was at work, one of her friends spilt a drink all over MY macbook and now the screen & the disk drive is ruined, I'm sooooooo mad!!!!! X

Like Haylee said, Karma will come around :winkwink: but in the meantime, I hope nothing important was lost! :hugs: x


----------



## Smile181c

_Have fun on your xmas meal! Get merry for me _


----------



## Laura91

Thanks and I'm sure I will :winkwink:

I will *try* and catch up tomorrow morning if I don't get chance to come on again later x


----------



## sharonfruit

Well the guy said he is gonna pay for it but the quotes Ive had are over £200 so I am cynical! Its covered on my mums house insurance but she would rather not claim as it will bump the price up for her!

Its just annoying because I left it on my bed and went to work and when I came back it was in the living room and broken, grr.

Anyways AF is doing that thing it did to Chloe where it comes and goes for the first few days... I don't know when to count as CD1?! Going to buy some OPKs this month so excited for that :haha: 

Enjoy your Christmas meals! I'm going to an indian restaurant tonight with my cuz... Not very festive I know!X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wish AF would come already temps are dropping it flies..


----------



## boofangie

Try getting a quote from apple! Theyve been really helpful when I broke mine! And even gave me a new iPhone for free when I smashed mine!! 

Ooo hope everyone has nice Christmas meals tonight! I'm going out to a little country pub or some yummy food  probably put all my weight pack on! Dont know what it is but my witch makes me craveeeee bad food :-(

Miss you guys! Feels like we're all super busy the last few days!

XxxxxxX


----------



## annalee2003

Alright, Im back! :D

Computer is semi-fixed now, still a bit messed up, but no bad junk on it thankfully.
Missed ya crazy, talkative gals. :hugs:

Not much to really update you all on, life is pretty normal and boring right now. 

Hope you've all been doing well, and happy holidays! :D


----------



## sharonfruit

Well my macbook is in the shop getting fixed, should get it back tomorrow I hope!
AF was here yesterday but no sign today, I was thinking ots a little early after an MC I think its usually around 6 weeks before AF appears. 

In other news, OH says I can have a little pug puppy so I think I am gonna go pick one up on sat, I want a little boy called luis! As in vuitton :haha: xx


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies! So my ticker says CD2 but still no AF :shrug: I swear she's doing it on purpose to annoy me now :grr:

That's so cute Shar, my OH tries every other day for me to agree to getting a puppy but I always say no lol! Mostly because we both work full time so we wouldn't have any time for it and I don't think it would be fair. Would love one though! x


----------



## Smile181c

_I wrote a reply twice and my phone crashed 

Pugs are my face dogs  so jealous!! 

Glad you're getting your laptop fixed 

Sorry your AF is messing you about! If youre 2 days late do you think you're gonna test again? Xx_


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> _...Sorry your AF is messing you about! If youre 2 days late do you think you're gonna test again? Xx_

I don't know :shrug: I have got a digi left so I might test in the morning :wacko: I just think it's gonna be a -ive and that it's just AF trying to pee me off :grr: but I suppose if I don't test it will drive me crazy :haha:

By the way, do you like my little cow? :haha: I've changed my ticker until AF shows her ugly face x


----------



## boofangie

oh gosh girlies, has anyone in the UK been affected by snow? my OH has been driving home for 2 hours and he only works 20 mins away!
and my best friend (pretty much my sister) gave birth today to a beautiful baby vcalled amber, and i can't visit as the roads been closed down! :-( BOOOO!!

aw im so jealous, pugs are the cutest!!! what a cute christmas present!! 

hope all you girlies are ok! and i hope something sorts out for you soon laura, thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

It's snowed pretty hard here this evening but nothing has stuck so far! Sorry you're snowed in! It sucks! Where abouts in the UK are you? Xx


----------



## boofangie

cheshire, but its a bit rural, so as soon as it snows everyone gets stuck haha! we are the worst town ever when dealing with snow :-( xxxx


----------



## annalee2003

:happydance: Just popping in for a quick second to say that I am 99% sure my period has _finally_ arrived today!! :happydance:

Now I can finally start keeping track of everything! :D


----------



## boofangie

annalee2003 said:


> :happydance: Just popping in for a quick second to say that I am 99% sure my period has _finally_ arrived today!! :happydance:
> 
> Now I can finally start keeping track of everything! :D

yay! thats how i felt  good luck for this month sweetie xxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Goodluck getting on track Annalee


----------



## MommaAlexis

POAS today, BFN, not surprised as AF isn't due until christmas lol. But, I am pretty much 100% sure I am. I will be shocked if I get AF this month!


----------



## dontworry

Yay for AF showing her ugly face, Anna! 

Alex - you're sure you're pregnant?!?!

I am freaking EXHAUSTED today. Just thought I'd share my symptoms from today, because of course I'm a serial symptom spotter lol. So today I woke up after only sleeping for 4.5 hours (11:30pm-4:00am), and I felt rested afterward lol. That was the first weird thing that happened. I also woke up feeling ravished, even though I ate a full meal before going to sleep as well as snacking all night long. :/ Then went to my friend's house where I kept having to leave the room to fart (LOL) because I've been incredibly gassy for no freaking reason! Haven't eaten anything very salty or things that would normally cause me to be this gassy. I've been helping my friend move all day long and I got nauseous on more than one occasion and had to sit down - don't know if this was just from exhaustion and hunger or what, but it was not fun. I also had non-AF-like cramps for about half an hour earlier - it makes me wonder if I ovulate later than I thought? I have also been smelling eggs all day long - wtf? Lol! 

Anyway, that's my news for the day. Going to my friend's baby boy's first birthday tomorrow, so yay! Hope you all are well!


----------



## Smile181c

_Anna, I felt the same way when my AF arrived this month!

Can't wait until you test Alex!

Fingers crossed this is it for you Jess- look at your ticker- how's your nips lol _


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, too many symptoms and everything, and just feel like I am. It'll be really hard if I'm not. I'll definitely keep you all posted! Hopefully we're ALL lucky this cycle!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone :)

Just checking in so you don't all think in being ignorant! I've been on night shifts at work so haven't had much time to come on here.

Good luck to all of you due to test soon. Hopefully we'll get some more BFPs this month.

I'm now CD8 of my fourth cycle. Another 2 days until I'm supposedly in my fertile period again. Gotta get ready for lots of BDing! Really hope we catch the eggy this month. I considered official TTC methods this month by using OPKs and conceive plus but DH isn't too keen on those yet as he feels 'itll happen when it happens'. 

I've decided to not pursue the matter further and just go with the flow again but if we arnt successful again I think I'll go mad if I dont try OPKs and conceive plus! I know we all feel the same but we so desperately want this and I'm willing to try everything to get my BFP!

X


----------



## dontworry

My nips (and breasts in general) are the same as always! Was looking at them earlier to see if they looked bigger or different but we're the same today! Lol

BBH - I plan on trying OPKs next month too if we don't conceive this month. I want it too badly to just wait and see lol.


----------



## Webbykinskt

MommaAlexis said:


> Yeah, too many symptoms and everything, and just feel like I am. It'll be really hard if I'm not. I'll definitely keep you all posted! Hopefully we're ALL lucky this cycle!

I really hope it's your bfp - but the times I was convinced I had soo many symptoms, I wasn't pregnant. Whereas when I got my bfp, I had less than AF ones. I'm only saying this so you don't get heartbroken hun because I had that nearly every cycle and it wore me down.

My bfp came as a surprise because I really didn't expect it. FX'd for you though xx

Hope you're all well ladies xx


----------



## dontworry

Thanks for the advice/insight, Katie. :) The same thing keeps going through my head right now. I feel like because I am trying now, I am making myself feel all of these symptoms. I wish I could just ignore them but I want it so bad that I can't help myself. Boo! Being a woman stinks, sometimes! Men don't have to deal with these feelings lol.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, it really does! I'm trying to stay positive, I mean, even if I'm not pg this cycle, my bbs went up a size and a half, and at least that's awesome and something to be happy about. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey everyone! :hi: I'M BACK!!! Geez, I have a lot to catch up on.


----------



## dontworry

Welcome back, Hit Girl!!  How was your trip!? I bet you're excited to be back at home. :)
And yes, tons to catch up on lol. Lots of gibberish and blabbering but that's what we're best at!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm sooooo moody atm. :(


----------



## dontworry

:hugs:, Alex! I feel your pain! 

I am shaking right now, just a little lol. So I cheated this afternoon (2pm when I woke up lol, so it was FMU) and took a hpt, and as you see I'm ONLY 5dpo. I didn't see a line so threw it in my empty trash can lol. Went on with my day and came home and just now took it out of the trash to double check (I always do this) and there are TWO FUCKING LINES. TWO LINES. I have never seen two lines show up on ANYTHING before, not one of my previous tests ever even though I always check them way later. I KNOW you're not supposed to check them after the three minutes but I did it anyway! I DON'T KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS. I haven't shown Terron yet as I'm shaking and wondering and worrying lol. I'm going to retest in a few days and I hope I can hold out even longer to just test when my damn ticker says to, but OH MY GOD.

Hug me! I'm going nuts!


----------



## MommaAlexis

:hugs: Hahaha the christmas music getting shutdown downtown that they've played every year since I was born made me soooo upset. No idea why. I hated going downtown because of it! hopefully we both get our BFPs! I'm waiting until christmas to retest as I have the day off work.


----------



## dontworry

Terron called me a hippopotamus yesterday and I broke down crying, lmao! He wasn't even trying to insult me, though it may look otherwise lol. We were bickering at each other and being silly and making funny comments and he said something like "I was gonna ask Santa for a hippopotamus for Christmas but it looks like I've already got one!" and I wasn't looking at him so I thought he was talking about me, but he was clearly pointing at our fatty dog lol. I just broke down like a big cry baby!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Do not look at the breast feeding pictures thread, made me cry.


----------



## dontworry

Aww my friend posts pictures of her doing that on her Facebook all of the time. Makes my heart melt. That could be us next year!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha yeah it could! this is our year. 2011 is the year we get pregnant. 13 days left of 2011!


----------



## dontworry

I'm trying to take a picture to post lol. I am still feeling all giddy and terribly nervous. I'm trying to calm down because I know it could just be the test being stupid, but I have this hope overflowing inside of me!! I don't even think it's possible to get a positive this early on?

GAH.


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, whaaaaaaaaaaaat? Two lines??????


----------



## dontworry

Spoiler




I don't know what to think!!
​


----------



## Hit Girl

I don't know what to think either! I've never really looked at a hpt before so I really have no idea. I know two lines is good though. GAH!!

Get more! Pee more!


----------



## Hit Girl

So I'm seeing two blackish lines close together. Then a wide reddish line. Then a thin reddish line. Are the reddish ones the important ones? (Apologies for being so bloody clueless.)


----------



## dontworry

The black lines are just the edge of the foam that's inside of the test. I think that's what soaks up the excess pee lmao! I DON'T KNOW EITHER! This is obviously the first time I've ever seen two lines on ANY pee test before, so I'm quite clueless as well! I guess I won't exactly know til I miss my period/get a darker line on a fresh test. Cause as I said, this is a few hours old. I've just NEVER had this happen before, on any other test I've checked back on. I swear I am trying not to get crazy right now lol. I can't help myself!


----------



## Hit Girl

Okay, right. Let's just take a breath here (I'm also directing this at myself because I feel like I'm right there with you!).

Can the thing get two lines after leaving it for a while? Is there a rule that says you shouldn't look at it after a certain time because they'll all look positive by then? We need answers damnit!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah you shouldn't look at it after 30 minutes.


----------



## Hit Girl

Ah ha! Thank you Alexis!


----------



## dontworry

Yeah the box says not to look at it after ten minutes. But I don't understand what could make the second line appear now if it's never appeared before? I do this every time I take a test (horrible habit apparently! lol!): I take the test when I wake up, its usually negative so I throw it away. Throughout the day I usually check back on it and it's ALWAYS been clear - only one line. I have never had anything that even looked like an evaporation line (which is supposedly like an indent, with no color). This time it is so clearly pink with TWO lines. I don't know how a second line could appear like that if it didn't detect something.
To be honest I didn't even wait three minutes for the test to be done. I waited two, and then tossed it lol, cause I was hopping into the shower. But I don't know! I wanna fast-forward a few days!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Try in the am. Give it ten minutes lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Eeeeek! I want to fast-forward a few days with you!



Well, DH and I DID manage to BD while we were away (albeit quietly and awkwardly). A few days after I (think I) ovulated. I got the taste of alfalfa sprouts in my mouth that wouldn't go away for a few days. I think it was just me coming down with something though, because I've felt like I've been coming down with the flu ever since.


----------



## dontworry

I will test in the morning, I think. I can always buy more tests, right? Lol I have three left in the cabinet. I feel like I'm going to barf with excitement. I need to calllllllmmmmm down lol. -is calm- <-- That was a lie.

GAH!


----------



## MommaAlexis

BFPs for everyone this year 2011! PLEASSEE?


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl - I've read that cold symptoms are a sign of pregnancy for a lot of women. ;) I wish that's what my cold was from lol. Mine has been a personal hell! I'm still coughing up stuff and blowing my nose every five minutes. My nose is actually raw from it!


----------



## dontworry

Alex - YES! It's a must!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've had a cold for two weeks.


----------



## dontworry

Good signs, even though they make us miserable!

Damn, Terr is off to work in a few minutes which means he takes his phone, so no more internet for me tonight. BOO. :( I will have to update everyone in the morning. I'm so worried it will be negative, but I have to test regardless!


----------



## Hit Girl

No way, really? I feel like bollocks. My throat is really sensitive and the skin on my back feels really sensitive too. I sometimes get that when I'm getting the flu. I just want to sleep this thing off. I had a bit of a fever while I was away which is when I think I first got sick. My AF is due on Christmas Day/Boxing Day so we'll see.


----------



## Haylee.

dontworry said:


> :hugs:, Alex! I feel your pain!
> 
> I am shaking right now, just a little lol. So I cheated this afternoon (2pm when I woke up lol, so it was FMU) and took a hpt, and as you see I'm ONLY 5dpo. I didn't see a line so threw it in my empty trash can lol. Went on with my day and came home and just now took it out of the trash to double check (I always do this) and there are TWO FUCKING LINES. TWO LINES. I have never seen two lines show up on ANYTHING before, not one of my previous tests ever even though I always check them way later. I KNOW you're not supposed to check them after the three minutes but I did it anyway! I DON'T KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS. I haven't shown Terron yet as I'm shaking and wondering and worrying lol. I'm going to retest in a few days and I hope I can hold out even longer to just test when my damn ticker says to, but OH MY GOD.
> 
> Hug me! I'm going nuts!


that is a bfp OMFG 
If You only waited 2 mins?!?!? Then I doubt that is an evap :wohoo:


Welcome Back Hit Girl! How was the trip? 
Hope all you lovely ladies are well and yes there I'd still time for some 2011 bfp's :happydance: xx

:dust:

Fingers crossed Jess hope this is it


----------



## MommaAlexis

I have these waves where I am 1000000% sure I am, then so depressed that I won't be. It's hard. Hugs? :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Yay for colds! :thumbup:

That sucks Jess. :( I'll be very interested to find out what happens. :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

She took it at two, didn't wait two minutes lol. (don't worry, maybe you got preggo brain going on hehe)


----------



## Hit Girl

Haylee!!!! It's great to be back. :hugs:


----------



## Haylee.

Bahahaha :dohh:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Right now I'm absolutely sure I'm a mom to be, but message me in an hour and I'll be bawling because I think I'm not. lol.


----------



## dontworry

Thanks Haylee, I really hope this is it lol. And Alex, I get the same feelings. One minute I'm so sure this could be my month, the next I'm thinking it will probably take more than two months for me. 

Why isn't this easier?! It's so easy to get pregnant when you don't want to! But so difficult when you want it!


----------



## Hit Girl

Dear Terr,

Please don't take the phone away from Jess.

Love, Hit Girl.


----------



## Haylee.

:xmas13:
:hug: Alexis, don't give up hope :hugs: 

Jess I don't know if I should say this but if you are only 5dpo and that _is_ a bfp, then there is a big chance it could be twins :oneofeach: 
:muaha:


----------



## dontworry

Lol he took his phone! But I can get on with my phone. Will just have short responses because I hate touch screens!! Lol. I am making some food and watching Jurassic Park to take my mind off it all. 

Haylee OMG that would be insane. I'd be so pleased.


----------



## Hit Girl

Yay!! You're still here!

Short responses or not. It's all good. :thumbup:


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, what food are you making? (I also love Jurassic Park. :haha: )


----------



## Haylee.

I'm so Excited for you chick! And Hit Girl, if AF is a no-show when do you plan on testing heheh Xx


----------



## dontworry

I made some microwaveable chimichangas lol.I baked them instead of microwaving them so they taste better. 

Jurassic Park is amazing. I wish there was a real Jurassic Park to visit!!


----------



## Hit Girl

I have absolutely no idea! I'm due around Christmas. I can't even think about it. Gah!

I spent the last few days of the trip with my friend who is 7 months pregnant with her second daughter. Her first daughter is two (and completely gorgeous). I noticed that my friend had MASSIVE varicose veins on the back of her legs. The really gnarly, knotted type. She never got these with her first pregnancy, and what makes matters worse, she had no idea they were there. We were looking at a pregnancy book and there was a section on varicose veins. She looked down at her legs and said, "Glad I haven't got anything like that". Oh man.


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> I made some microwaveable chimichangas lol.I baked them instead of microwaving them so they taste better.
> 
> Jurassic Park is amazing. I wish there was a real Jurassic Park to visit!!

Me too!!!!!

By the way, I had to Google "chimichangas". Now I know. :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I feel pregnant. I'm so so so sure. Bah, upsetting. Six days until testing! I may test this week sometime and then tell DH on christmas if its pos.


----------



## dontworry

Oh man... fingers crossed the vericose veins leave us the hell alone! My mom didn't get them so I am praying I don't either lol.


----------



## dontworry

Lol! Yeah chimichangas are just fried burritos lol. 
Alex- I feel ya. Its so confusing. I think it would be awesome to save it and share the news on Xmas! 

I wonder if I'll tell my mom for Xmas if I know by then. I really want to.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Okay, I'll be bad and test in.. two days. Yeah. And then try to convince myself to wait longer lmfao.


----------



## Hit Girl

Alex, have you felt it this strongly before?


----------



## MommaAlexis

No, never had this many symptoms or feeling like, "I am pregnant." I've had the "I think I may be??" before. But it's like, some days I'm just like, talking to my belly and other times I'm just depressed because I feel like it'll never happen. I have another week to go. It feels like forever! But I started work today so hopefully that distracts me. Off to get Reese's cereal then movie with the hubby. Someone save me from my moodiness!


----------



## Hit Girl

If you don't mind me asking, what are all of your symptoms?


----------



## dontworry

Yes, test sooner! Lol we are horrible influences!!


----------



## Haylee.

Keep us posted if you test Alexis, even if it is a bfn, we are here to help :flow: 
I want some chimichangas. Can u please Fed-ex some to Australia lmao. 
Oh gosh why do ppl get varicose veins when preggas? Is it because of all the extra weight you are carrying? Scary
My mum doesn't have them so fingers crosses I don't get them :( I have a gazillion freckles, that's enough for me :blush:


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> Yes, test sooner! Lol we are horrible influences!!

Agreed.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Nausea, everything but chocolate tastes acidic to me. Super sensitive smell. Bbs went up a size and a half. Sore nipples and bbs. Moody as you wouldn't believe. and absolutely exhausted, I slept 10-16 hours a night last week, now this week can barely sleep at all. Bloated.


----------



## Haylee.

Hahaha you can tell I am on my phone, talking in text language and auto correction lol 
Go iPhone, OH is playing Age Of Empires on the computer :dohh:


----------



## Hit Girl

Haylee, I wish I had freckles. I love them. You're very lucky. I think you're unlikely to get them if your mum doesn't have them.

https://www.babycenter.com.au/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/varicoseveins/


----------



## Haylee.

MommaAlexis said:


> Nausea, everything but chocolate tastes acidic to me. Super sensitive smell. Bbs went up a size and a half. Sore nipples and bbs. Moody as you wouldn't believe. and absolutely exhausted, I slept 10-16 hours a night last week, now this week can barely sleep at all. Bloated.

Sounds promising! Xx
FX'd


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> Nausea, everything but chocolate tastes acidic to me. Super sensitive smell. Bbs went up a size and a half. Sore nipples and bbs. Moody as you wouldn't believe. and absolutely exhausted, I slept 10-16 hours a night last week, now this week can barely sleep at all. Bloated.

Wowzers!


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl said:


> Haylee, I wish I had freckles. I love them. You're very lucky. I think you're unlikely to get them if your mum doesn't have them.
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com.au/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/varicoseveins/

Wow it sounds so disgusting when they explain how the veins form. 
Just another one of those lovely things us ladies get to deal with. Lol

I have never liked my freckles :( I used to try and scrub them off. I am learning to embrace them more as I get older. I just say okay I have freckles instead of pimples. Glass half full approach lmao


----------



## Hit Girl

Freckles and no pimples? You lucky girl!

Alex, now I am really excited to see if your AF turns up. :thumbup:


----------



## Haylee.

How is your charting going? Did it show when you O'd? x


----------



## Hit Girl

I think it went down for a little bit but now it's definitely back up. How's your charting going?


----------



## Haylee.

I gave up for the rest of the cycle once my poor thermometer was destroyed, but now I have a spiffy new one and I am all set to go. You can see my fertility friend ticker in my siggy, if you click on that it takes you to my chart.

If your temps are staying high, that is a very good sign :ninja:

I bought some opk's last night from ebay.. 30 for $8.85 so between the charting and opk I hope we catch this eggy!! I am technically TTC this month :wacko:

I have been meaning to ask do you have a journal?


----------



## dontworry

I've been trying to load this page for almost an hour! :( Think I am gonna play some Sims and make some cocoa until I get tired!


----------



## Haylee.

Oh no, BnB does this to me sometimes :grr: 
I was playing the sims just before lol, soo good.
Hope you get some sleep tonight :flow:


----------



## dontworry

Me too! I probably wont get tired til 1am or so lol. Hoping to wake up at a decent hour to test and then walk the dog to my friend's house. Everyone at her house loves my dog to bits so he gets tons of attention there. :D


----------



## Haylee.

Can't wait to see the results! :happydance: I'll probably be asleep :dohh:


----------



## dontworry

Yes, everyone probably will be asleep!

I've got cramps right now. What is a "twinge"? I feel like a localized pulling/pinching in my lower stomach. Is that a twinge? Lmao I don't know.


----------



## Hit Girl

High temps are good? I've been charting but I barely have any idea what it all means. :haha:

I'll check out your chart now. Glad to hear you managed to get a new thermometer.


----------



## Hit Girl

I've checked out my chart on my phone and I can't really make much sense of it. 

https://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt274/pineapplebubblegum/SC20111219-181212a.jpg


----------



## Hit Girl

I should add, that massive spike was when I had a fever when I first got sick.


----------



## Haylee.

Yes that is a twinge Miss Jess lmao

Hey Hit Girl, Fertility friend has lots of charting information and a free e-book called charting your way to conception, def worth a quick look over :hugs:
High temps = very promising especially if the keep getting higher and dont start to drop just before AF!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Haylee.

Yeah I was going to ask about the temp spike. I had one cd 3 because I had a few too many wines resulting in elevated BBT


----------



## dontworry

Ah I was wondering! 
I don't understand anything about temping lol.


----------



## Haylee.

I'm stilling learning so please dont take anything I say as a definite. LoL but if anyone does decide to start temping FF is awesome!!!


----------



## dontworry

I think I am heading to bed! I will be sure to update in the morning. :)


----------



## Haylee.

Good night and Goodluck x


----------



## MummyWant2be

hi Ladies hope i am not too late to buddy up?

well, i'm 24, and TTC #1 FOR A couple ov months now... no-one knows that we are TTC so i could really use people to talk to as my DH recons we just have to BD and get preggas...

happy chating...


----------



## Smile181c

_remind me never to leave this thread for more than 1 day!! 

Jess- omfg!! Can't wait for you to test again!

Fingers crossed alex! Xx_


----------



## Hit Girl

Haylee. said:


> Yes that is a twinge Miss Jess lmao
> 
> Hey Hit Girl, Fertility friend has lots of charting information and a free e-book called charting your way to conception, def worth a quick look over :hugs:
> High temps = very promising especially if the keep getting higher and dont start to drop just before AF!!! :happydance: xx

I should look into that. Thanks Haylee!

Did we BD at the right times? (purple dots)


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey Chloe!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Nighty night lovely Jess. x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

MummyWant2be said:


> hi Ladies hope i am not too late to buddy up?
> 
> well, i'm 24, and TTC #1 FOR A couple ov months now... no-one knows that we are TTC so i could really use people to talk to as my DH recons we just have to BD and get preggas...
> 
> happy chating...

Hiya hun, and welcome to the forum :)

Sending lots of baby dust your way. Arnt all men the same! They think it's so easy :)

A word of advice for this thread though - we are all chatterboxes so I would try to check it on a regular basis or you'll have 30+ pages to catch up on! Like me at the moment! Hehe

I'm off to read up on what I've missed

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Oooh yes! Welcome to all the newbies. Fantastic to have you all on board! :hi:


----------



## Haylee.

Hit Girl said:


> Haylee. said:
> 
> 
> Yes that is a twinge Miss Jess lmao
> 
> Hey Hit Girl, Fertility friend has lots of charting information and a free e-book called charting your way to conception, def worth a quick look over :hugs:
> High temps = very promising especially if the keep getting higher and dont start to drop just before AF!!! :happydance: xx
> 
> I should look into that. Thanks Haylee!
> 
> Did we BD at the right times? (purple dots)Click to expand...

I think so chicky, your temps may be a little up and down because you had a fever. That's the only thing with charting, fevers, colds, flu, alcohol, there are lots of factors that can throw your temps off, so it does take a few cycles to get used to our body's pattern. Goodluck I hope this is your month chick! xx

Hey Chloe, BBH and mummywant2be hope all is well xx
:dust:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oh my god jess!!!! - have you done another test yet?! How exciting :)

X


----------



## Laura91

Hi girls :flower: Hope everyone's had a good weekend?

Looks like I've missed out on a hell of a lot! 

Jess have you tested again yet?! I really hope it was a true BFP!
Fingers crossed for you too Alexis :thumbup:

Quick update on me, I'm now on CD32 (wtf?!), did another digi yesterday and got a BFN. I officially hate AF now. I just wish one or the other would appear! 

How's everyone else doing? x


----------



## Hit Girl

Haylee. said:


> I think so chicky, your temps may be a little up and down because you had a fever. That's the only thing with charting, fevers, colds, flu, alcohol, there are lots of factors that can throw your temps off, so it does take a few cycles to get used to our body's pattern. Goodluck I hope this is your month chick! xx

Thanks Haylee. :) I figured that would be the case. I'm still feeling pretty off so no doubt this will affect the temps up until AF.


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey Laura. All good here. How are you?


----------



## Laura91

Hi Hit Girl :) I'm not bad thanks, apart from playing the waiting game :grr: Did you have a nice trip? x


----------



## Hit Girl

I did. It was really nice catching up with everyone. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

What's everyone up to today/tonight?


----------



## Haylee.

I'm just sitting here enjoying a glass of wine and being very broody.. What are you (and everyone else) up to? x

I've been thinking about baby names :blush: having trouble picking middle names lol


----------



## Haylee.

I've put a poll in the NTNP section so feel free to vote x. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/not-trying-not-preventing/829690-boy-girl.html


----------



## Hit Girl

Nice! I'm trying to eat some dinner. Don't have very much of an appetite at the moment.

Don't even get me started on names. I have no definites. The hipsters stole the ones I have always loved. Same for my DH. What are we to do?


----------



## Haylee.

Lol I know what you mean! 

We have a few we like but I have been thinking of middle names.. Gahhh. Especially boys. Picking the first name is hard enough, let alone picking the middle name that suits the first and last name :rofl: 

Can you not eat because you are sick? X


----------



## Hit Girl

Hahaha. I haven't even started on middle names yet. Share some of your ideas?

I'm a bit off food at the moment because I have the flu or something. It's not like a complete booger-fest but my tummy's upset and I feel achey and have a sore throat. And really tired! No energy at all.


----------



## Haylee.

Not to be a baby crazy bad influence but hello pregnancy symptoms lol

Okay middle names ummm no effing idea yet 
Maybe 
&#8226;Kai 
&#8226;Sage
&#8226;Riley

I really have nooo idea.
For me it's just not the name it's the "flow" too :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Are those the first or middle names you like Haylee? x


----------



## Hit Girl

I like Sage. :)

Haha. I doubt they're preggo symptoms. With my fever/temp spike, I probably cooked anything that could have been there.


----------



## Haylee.

Sort of both Laura :haha: I really have no idea lol I have about 30 names I like :rofl:
Haha HitGirl Ive heard being sick around O can be a good thing!! Xx
FX'd xx


----------



## Hit Girl

But there's no way I could be experiencing symptoms this early, right?


----------



## Haylee.

Nothing is impossible....


----------



## Laura91

How many days past O are you Hit Girl? x


----------



## Haylee.

Awww I am watching this show called "a baby story" and it's so bitter sweet :cry:


----------



## Hit Girl

I think I'm about 7 dpo.


----------



## Hit Girl

Haylee. said:


> Awww I am watching this show called "a baby story" and it's so bitter sweet :cry:

Is that on Foxtel?


----------



## Haylee.

Yeah I'm pretty sure it's all on YouTube. So interesting, I'm now watching make room for multiples and this lady conceived triplets naturally. Only happens 1 in 8000 love this channel. Discovery Home and Health xx


----------



## Hit Girl

I also noticed you changed your signature. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Haylee. said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure it's all on YouTube. So interesting, I'm now watching make room for multiples and this lady conceived triplets naturally. Only happens 1 in 8000 love this channel. Discovery Home and Health xx

Wish I had Foxtel. I'll have a look on youtube.


----------



## Haylee.

Yeah, a quick change.. It'll probably change again tomorrow. I am just trying to acknowledge my cycles as much as possible, so desperate for a "normal cycle", like they used to be! My doctor told me I could be going through one more hormonal "shift" or something but I don't know just hoping and praying it's all normal xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Your doctor's probably right. I've had a few noticeable hormonal shifts and my body sorted itself out each time. I wouldn't worry too much. :) It just makes it a bit more difficult to know where you're at each cycle.


----------



## Webbykinskt

I didn't have regular cycles (over 40+ the whole time) so dw too much about that xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey webby - how are you feeling?

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey BBH and Webby! :hi: Yes, how are you feeling?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

:hi:

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Haha - that smiley that waves makes me giggle

X


----------



## Webbykinskt

Hi girls :) I'm good thanks. Very tired and hormonal but otherwise good. Bubba is now the size of a sweetpea :D x


----------



## Hit Girl

A sweetpea! Golly gooshness! Who knows about the little sweetpea so far?


That waving smiley is great isn't it? Makes me giggle too.


----------



## Webbykinskt

My close family know and a couple of close friends. Matt doesn't want to tell his parents until after Christmas x


----------



## Hit Girl

That's going to be an amazing post-Christmas present for them. Do you get along well with his parents?


----------



## boofangie

welcome back hit girl! hope you had a lovely break!
Laura- hope Witch shows soon :-( i hate waiting!
and look at all the dramaaaa, i want an update on this possible babyyy! (baby dust your way) 

i fell out with OH today :-( he's not answering my calls! my sister bought a 5 week old puppy and asked me to babysit, and OH said no as he didn't want our kitties around a dog, but i did it anyways and he's really angry, i feel like he's being a bit unreasonable as i love doggys and he won't let me have one, and now I'm not even able to look after one! just really angry wit him! maybe i shouldt have done it behind his back, but whats the big deal?! the cats love the puppy! urgh, needed a moan!!

hope you are all okay  xxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh Angie. I hate it when things like that happen. I don't think you should feel too bad about the pup. Let's face it, who in their right mind could possibly refuse babysitting a puppy? I sure as hell couldn't. How long are you babysitting the precious little creature?

Perhaps it's more than just the puppy. Maybe he's having a bad day because of something else?


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> Oh Angie. I hate it when things like that happen. I don't think you should feel too bad about the pup. Let's face it, who in their right mind could possibly refuse babysitting a puppy? I sure as hell couldn't. How long are you babysitting the precious little creature?
> 
> Perhaps it's more than just the puppy. Maybe he's having a bad day because of something else?


i don't know, he said last night he didn't want the dog around, but he won't let me have one, and now I'm not allowed to babysit one! he's got to meet me half way really! i feel like I'm compensating for him and he's not for me! :-( men! urgh!

only a day, they puppy will be gone before he even gets home from work!! he tinks the cats will change and not love him as much, which is just stupid! he's 30 and acting about 10! 

I've spend the whole day cleaning for him, and he's just being a massive knob hahahah! (pardon me)

think I'm just a bit hormonal and letting this get to met too much xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Just a day? Pfft, that's nothing. I'm so sure he'll get over it when he gets home. There's absolutely no way the cats could change their opinion of him in that amount of time. It'll all be good. The two of you may even laugh about this situation in the not-so-distant future. :thumbup:


----------



## Hit Girl

Gah. I think I just felt my first AF cramp.


----------



## Webbykinskt

Hit Girl said:


> That's going to be an amazing post-Christmas present for them. Do you get along well with his parents?

Well HG - It's not really like that. I get on with them to an extent, but his parents will be quite upset I imagine. They wanted us to finish uni and get married first. His grandparents will be angry I think. They prefer BIL's gf who has been around for 4 months compared to my nearly 5 years. I'm not good enough for them. Them kicking us out of the house in a rush quite rudely is a nail in the coffin for me. Me and our baby don't need that kind of family tbh.

Sorry that turned out to be a rant lol. Xx


----------



## Webbykinskt

Stuff him Angie lol. He'll probably have forgotten about it tomorrow :rofl:

Might not be HG! I had 'AF' cramps before my bfp xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Ohh my gooddd all caught up now! :haha:

Got my macbook back eventually, set me back a pretty penny! 
Got my PUPPY!!! Went for a chihuahua in the end, his name is Louis (sorry Chloe :haha:) and he is 8 weeks old - SO CUTE, pics to follow 

Jess that 100% looks like a BFP to me!! 10000%!!!! Plleeease update us nowwwwww!!!

Also I have never really been a fan of middle names, I'll let OH pick one if he wants!X


----------



## sharonfruit

Louis :)
 



Attached Files:







Louis.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4









louis1.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Smile181c

Omg he's adorable!!! I'll let you off on the name :haha: 

Xx


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Ohh my gooddd all caught up now! :haha:
> 
> Got my macbook back eventually, set me back a pretty penny!
> Got my PUPPY!!! Went for a chihuahua in the end, his name is Louis (sorry Chloe :haha:) and he is 8 weeks old - SO CUTE, pics to follow
> 
> Jess that 100% looks like a BFP to me!! 10000%!!!! Plleeease update us nowwwwww!!!
> 
> Also I have never really been a fan of middle names, I'll let OH pick one if he wants!X

THAT IS THE CUTEST DOG EVER!!! 
 OH said he's upset as he wanted to be around when our little kitties first saw a dog! So immature! So he made me really upset and didn't talk to me all day for something so silly

I'm very jealous of your puppy. Hope you hbe a lovely christmas!!! zxxx


----------



## Smile181c

men are worse than women sometimes I swear :dohh:

Don't let him get you down hun hes being immature! He'll get over himself soon :haha:

Ahh I can't wait for Jess to test again! When is it morning over there?? Lol


----------



## Haylee.

> Ahh I can't wait for Jess to test again! When is it morning over there?? Lol

:rofl: I was thinking the same thing , I think it'd be about lunch time over there?!?


----------



## Smile181c

Ahh I have to wait so long :dohh:

:haha:


----------



## dontworry

Got a BFN. :( Not too upset about it. I plan to test again in a few days. 

I am on my phone as I am babysitting my little man today. I dressed him up as Buzz Lightyear and he keeps hugging and kissing me lol. So cute!! Will update in detail when I get home! :flower:


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG Sharon. NEW PUPPY!!!! Utterly gorgeous! Give him a big squeeze from all of us. :hugs:

Angie, boys can be bloody silly sometimes. I'm glad to hear everything's happy again.

Webby, sorry to hear that my love. If I were his parents I'd be over the moon! But, I agree with you about not wanting your little person to be around that sort of negativity. Keeping bub safe, happy and surrounded by love is the priority.

Jess, where the hell are you woman!?


----------



## Hit Girl

Hahaha. Just as I write that you turn up! :dohh:

I think having a mini Buzz Lightyear to cuddle is the best way to make you smile. :) BFN, Schmee FN.


----------



## MommaAlexis

DH is fun and mean.. He bought me a ten dollar scratch ticket and said if I won enough for a test he'd buy me one early. Didn't even make a dollar! Ugh!


----------



## Hit Girl

Bummer. Only 4 days to go anyway. :)


----------



## dontworry

Lol we must be connected or something!

Kyha is certainly a big help when I need cheering up. :) He keeps wobbling/running up to me and laying his head on my lap. Then when I pick him up he hugs me and looks at me with his mouth wide open to kiss me haha. Such a cutie. Will have to take a picture of his outfit. It is made of win!!

Terron came home this morning and cuddled me and asked me if he was a daddy. I really hope I can say yes in a week's time!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm so nervous! All my symptoms went away today except still have big bbs and veins on them. Even slept a normal amount! Sigh... I hope it wasn't all in my head. This is one of those denial bugs days.


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, post a photo! Don't keep that little man all to yourself.

Alex, are your cycles quite regular?


----------



## MommaAlexis

No not really. They're never long long but can be anywhere between 20-30 days instead of the normal 26. On average they're 26, but two months ago I was at 20 days. So, everything's up in the air, no clue when I ovulated either. So frustrating. The only symptom I ever get for AF is a NEED for sweets the day before the witch shows haha. But I've been wanting chocolate every day for a week so I'm extra confused!


----------



## Hit Girl

Got it. Okay, this will be an interesting wait then. Not too long now! :thumbup:


----------



## dontworry

https://i39.tinypic.com/rkxzyb.jpg

There is my little troublemaker.


----------



## MommaAlexis

T'awwwwww!!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

I think I just popped. He is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## dontworry

The flash was going off and he just sat there staring at it lol.


----------



## MommaAlexis

AF cramping in right ovary. My cramping usually doesn't start until the bleeding has, and on both sides.. Getting excited!


----------



## dontworry

Oh Alex, that could very well be a great sign!! Aren't you dying to test early? Lol. I always say I'm going to follow the rules and test when I'm supposed to, but it never works.

EDIT - DO you prefer Alex or Alexis?


----------



## MommaAlexis

My real name is actually Alexandra, which I despise. I usually go by Alex and pretend Alexis is my full name when I can lol! 

I want to test but hubby is being silly not letting me test early. Sigh. Silly hubbies getting in the way!


----------



## dontworry

Forgot to say welcome to MummyWant2be! :flower:


----------



## dontworry

MommaAlexis said:


> My real name is actually Alexandra, which I despise. I usually go by Alex and pretend Alexis is my full name when I can lol!
> 
> I want to test but hubby is being silly not letting me test early. Sigh. Silly hubbies getting in the way!

Gotcha!

Yeah, I didn't tell Terron that I tested the last two times. I just let curiosity get the best of me!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm terrified of going pee right now and seeing that witch! Arghhh! I must !


----------



## dontworry

OMG I get like that too, haha! But then I think, I'd rather find out by wiping than by walking around in public with nothing on and bleeding through my pants! :( Cause I've had that happen before, and it's HORRIBLE. Being a girl truly sucks sometimes!

On another note, Terron was asking me if I was nervous about becoming/being pregnant since my body will be going through so many changes and whatnot. He's like, "You're going to have to go through some of the worst pain in your LIFE when you give birth. Aren't you afraid?" And I looked him in the eye and was like, "Nope."  I think he's more afraid than I am. He says he refuses to look down there when I'm pushing the baby out, and his friend told him he HAD TO look. His friend was telling me how it literally changed his life, and how he has so much more respect for women now after seeing what his girl went through to make their daughter. He looked so sweet when he was talking about it. I hope Terr gets like that.


----------



## youngmommie

I don't know what to do. My DH isn't in the mood and im ovulating. He doesn;t think we should actually try we should just let nature take its course. I don't know what to do! We haven't had sex in a few days and i'm in my fertile window :( What can I do!!!:cry:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Don't tell him when you're ovulating next cycle.


We're in the clear! WHOOOP! That's pretty much a pos for me hehehe. My cycle may be irregular but I never throw up, I have always had small bbs, I'm not an emotional person, I only crave chocolate the day before AF and AF cramps ALWAYS start a couple hours after I'm already bleeding! WHOOP. I wanna pee on things!


----------



## dontworry

Really, why won't he have sex with you? Did you tell him you were ovulating/in your fertile window? If he doesn't know, just try to seduce him!! That's not fair that he can just say no... :(


----------



## dontworry

MommaAlexis said:


> WHOOP. I wanna pee on things!

LOL This is fantastic.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Also, Hubby already has two and I get rose petal baths and massages all the time and we've been together almost three years. Hehe, it helped him with the respect thing too!


----------



## youngmommie

dontworry said:


> Really, why won't he have sex with you? Did you tell him you were ovulating/in your fertile window? If he doesn't know, just try to seduce him!! That's not fair that he can just say no... :(

He doesn't know i'm ovulating and i'm not planning on telling him as it would probably prevent him even further because he doesn't really wanna do anything to increase our chances of conceiving. He just wants it to happen naturally. I really want a baby plus i'm way hornier then him. I get sex maybe three times a week if im really lucky. I don't know what to do. I asked him if he was in the mood and he says no then appologises for saying no. If it actually hurt him to say no why would he do it? I thought guys loved sex:cry:


----------



## dontworry

Aww I hope he comes around before you go to bed. :(


----------



## youngmommie

Me too...I dunno what to do. Any ideas?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hubby's on his way home. Time to get mah makeup on


----------



## dontworry

youngmommie - Do you have any sexy clothes/lingerie? Sometimes when I'm feeling neglected I'll put mine on and take a picture or two and send them to my OH's phone. He definitely gets the message lol. Once I sent one to him because I was in the mood and he was at a friend's house, across town. I sent it to him saying, "I miss you" or something like that, and literally ten minutes later he was home and in bed. Muahaha! 

Alex - are you about to jump your hubby too? Lol


----------



## youngmommie

dontworry said:


> youngmommie - Do you have any sexy clothes/lingerie? Sometimes when I'm feeling neglected I'll put mine on and take a picture or two and send them to my OH's phone. He definitely gets the message lol. Once I sent one to him because I was in the mood and he was at a friend's house, across town. I sent it to him saying, "I miss you" or something like that, and literally ten minutes later he was home and in bed. Muahaha!
> 
> Alex - are you about to jump your hubby too? Lol

It doesn't matter what I wear. I was just wearing lacey underwear and a bra and he didn't care. Hes not a fan of lingerie. I even asked him if he wanted to take a shower with me to try and get him in the mood. Porn doesn't even work....:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I guess I'd explain that sex is important to you. Not much else you can do. 

Also. yeah, he's been gone all day hehe. I miss his stupid face.


----------



## dontworry

So he just has a low libido? :( That stinks. Try a blowjob maybe? My man would probably cum at the thought of one LMAO. I don't like to give them so they're a very rare treat indeed. He knows I'm desperate when I offer lol.


----------



## dontworry

MommaAlexis said:


> I miss his stupid face.

That sounds like something I'd say!  Maybe he'll treat you with a nice HPT if you're good to him! Lmao.


----------



## youngmommie

I might try that to get my sex as long as he doesn't insist that I give a bj till he cums. Then it would be just pointless.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Tell him you'll give him the best bj of his life if he finishes inside you! Worked for me lol. I bribe my man.

I miss when makeup took me 2 hours. Oh well, five minutes for face/hair is good prep for when I have a LO.


----------



## youngmommie

I'll try this and let you guys know how things went. Hopefully it works!:happydance:


----------



## dontworry

My makeup takes about five minutes too lol. I don't wear much of it though so I guess that's alright. It makes me feel pretty so I can go on with my day.  

youngmommie - Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hear him outside, talk to everyone tomorrow night! xo


----------



## dontworry

Good luck to you both!


----------



## Hit Girl

Youngmommie, I guess some guys just have a lower libido. I have a friend who is not interested in sex at all. His fiance is desperate to have kids with him. What makes matters worse is that he has trouble climaxing.

How about just nuding up and sitting on him and say, "How' bout it?".


----------



## Hit Girl

I swear AF is on the train, headed to my house. I just went to the supermarket and nearly tore the checkout guy's head off when he asked to check my bag. I said, "I'm sorry but is there any reason why you think I've stolen something?" He went very pale and apologised saying it was store policy.

God, I am not usually like this. The poor *******.


----------



## dontworry

Aw, feelin' hormonal? Me, too. 
I've actually been crampy all day again. It's making me nervous.


----------



## Hit Girl

You have? Aw hun. No matter what happens, everything will be fine. :)


----------



## dontworry

Yeah, it comes and it goes. It's been like this for the past week though, so I'm hoping they're good cramps? Maybe implanting? But thank you, I hope so!


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm starting to think I'll never get duffed.


----------



## dontworry

You're not allowed to think that. NO! 

I know my mind goes there sometimes, but you've just got to ignore it! There are women is worse situations than we are, that are older than us, that have been trying for YEARS, and they are able to get pregnant. You're a healthy and young woman! 

Just repeat - I AM NERD, AND I AM GOING TO MAKE A TINY NERDLET. :D


----------



## Hit Girl

That is the most amazing mantra ever!!! :mrgreen:

I know... there are people out there having a much rougher time than me. But I just worry about things that could be wrong with me. Like, what if my cervix doesn't have a hole in it when I ovulate? What if my uterus is filled with hydrochloric acid and killing all the little swimmers? What if the egg doesn't like the look of my uterus and doesn't want to burrow in there?

Gawd. :blush:


----------



## MommaAlexis

At least there's three of us crazies in the same boat. THREE BFPs FOR CHRISTMAS OR BUST!! DH made this great supper, ate like half my plate then threw up. I think my tummy insulted him. It tasted awesome until it came back up though!


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG you puked?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah. I have a couple times. for the stuff I usually love it's just not staying down. Sushi, fried chicken, burgers, and nachos just don't agree with me. :( It's really upsetting me. All I want to eat is chocolate. UGH.


----------



## Hit Girl

:xmas22: If I was throwing up, I would be filling my shopping basket with HPTs.


----------



## MommaAlexis

LOL. I do also love that mantra hun!

Yeah, I'm pretty much 100% sure. I had deep fried pickles and cake for lunch. (not simultaneously) I am such a cliche right now. 

If it's negative, I'm going to hit the first person to talk to me. God forbid DH knocks on the door.


----------



## Hit Girl

So when are you going to test?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Holding out until Christmas! I love seeing my counter going down hehehe. I keep feeling bad for ranting so much about it but this is the totally talkative crazies thread so makes sense to do it here! haha. 

Someone convince me to wait!


----------



## Hit Girl

:rofl: Hahaha. You're definitely in the right place. 

I want to be that person who convinces you to wait... but I JUST CAN'T.


----------



## dontworry

Yeah, we are not waiters lol. We are pee-ers! PEE ON SOMETHING, ALEX. 

I am breaking out all over my face and back. I have never had a pimple on my back ever, and now there's like five. :( It's so gross!


----------



## Hit Girl

Pimples are awful! Your hormones sound like they aren't being very compliant right now. :nope: Are anyone's hormones ever really _that_ compliant most of the time?


----------



## dontworry

PSH no, they are never compliant or kind lol. 

I borrowed Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2. EEEEEEEEEE! I haven't seen it since it came out. I'm probably gonna cry even more since I'm at home and nobody can see me lol.


----------



## dontworry

I forgot all about Shar's PUPPY OMG I COULD DIE IT IS TOO CUTE!

(I had too many cookies earlier. Sugar!!)

But seriously, that pup is just the cutest freaking thing ever. I really want a smaller dog next time (I'll be crazy to get another dog at all!) and Terr said that I could. I just don't know when lol, especially if we're going to have a baby in the next year! 

It really pissed me off last year when my friend got a puppy (not to mention the two cats she had) right before giving birth to her baby boy! I told her she'd be exhausted (she got it literally the month before giving birth) and wouldn't be able to give the puppy the attention he deserved, but she got him anyway. Then she popped out Jeordie in August and in September she went and rehomed the poor puppy because she couldn't stand him. THAT is the part that made me so angry. Everyone told her it'd happen! And soon after that she decided she only wanted one cat, so she drove out into a random neighborhood and dropped her cat of. WHO DOES THAT?! I would have taken the poor kitty. :'(

/Rant over lol.


----------



## Smile181c

_Oh no! That's awful 

Alex - I'd love to be another one to tell you to wait, I really would (roll) but I just can't do it! I'd love for you to get your BFP!! Would you test in secret without telling your DH or could you not do that? xx_


----------



## dontworry

Oh Chloe, are you jumping all over Matt right now? Lmao! You're in your fertile window, WOO HOO! Bring on tons of BDing and peeing on things!


----------



## dontworry

I actually reminded myself of something, lol. While Terron and I were cuddling earlier, I was thinking about how nice it'd be to get pregnant this soon so we don't have to have sex as frequently as we had, since I was so exhausted (think we were both exhausted since we were both sick while having to do it lol). And literally seconds later, Terron said, "I bet you're just happy you won't have to have as much sex with me!". I couldn't help but burst into laughter lol.


----------



## Smile181c

_Haha Matt and I have moments like this all the time where we say what each other are thinking without meaning to  I love it 

I will be jumping on Matt when I get home from work, yes  we've decided to DTD every other day now until CD20 so fingers crossed we catch that egg! I'll be gutted if we don't!_


----------



## MommaAlexis

I THOUGHT THE SAME THING! Feels like AF could show up any second! Every time I pee I hold my breath! So nervous about the next few days! Bahh! Lord my DH is like a rabbit sometimes, it'll be nice to have an excuse. This week it was IF YOU TOUCH MY BOOBS I WILL EAT YOUR HAND!!! Oh, I'd totally do it behind his back if he left me alone with 20 bucks for even a few minutes!


----------



## dontworry

Get on that, Chloe! 

Okay. Want to hear something that helped me stay alive/entertained during sex the last day we did it in my fertile period (I was sick out of my MIND and miserable but I needed the sperm! I NEEDED IT!). Read this if you dare:


Spoiler
I pretended my vagina was hungry and needed to eat the sperm to survive. Literally like a monster or something (what kind of animals would you call that? LMFAO) that was trying to milk the spermies from OH's penis. I am dead serious, lmao, even though I can't stop laughing.

It took so long for him to finish that night I ovulated, that this was the only thing keeping me going lmao. Raise your hand if you were completely disturbed by that. Or if you lol'd. 

God I need to lay off the sugar tonight.


----------



## Smile181c

_Haha me and OH don't tend to DTD that much anyway (not cause we don't want to, we just never get the chance!) so this TTC lark is a big change for us! I think we'll be thankful when I get pg so we can relax a bit! 

I just want it to be January now so I can test! (I'll chuck christmas in there too actually, so christmas day then January 6th )_


----------



## Smile181c

dontworry said:


> Get on that, Chloe!
> 
> Okay. Want to hear something that helped me stay alive/entertained during sex the last day we did it in my fertile period (I was sick out of my MIND and miserable but I needed the sperm! I NEEDED IT!). Read this if you dare:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I pretended my vagina was hungry and needed to eat the sperm to survive. Literally like a monster or something (what kind of animals would you call that? LMFAO) that was trying to milk the spermies from OH's penis. I am dead serious, lmao, even though I can't stop laughing.
> 
> It took so long for him to finish that night I ovulated, that this was the only thing keeping me going lmao. Raise your hand if you were completely disturbed by that. Or if you lol'd.
> 
> God I need to lay off the sugar tonight.


_I lol'd _


----------



## dontworry

:haha:

We have sex pretty regularly. I just find it HILARIOUS because a few of Terron's work friends were teasing him because he doesn't get some every single day, and I told Terr that we'd try it when we were trying to make a baby. And now that we tried it for a few days in a row, he went back to work and called them all crazy lol. He says its too exhausting to do it every night, and I totally agree. I mean, there's been plenty of occasions where we've done it two days in a row, but three-four, no thank you!


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, I should try that kind of thinking next time. :haha: I LOL'd.

Good luck with all the jumping Chloe!

Alex, seriously I will hop on a plane to Canada right now and buy that damn stick for you and make you pee on it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Smile181c

_Yeah I can do it for like 2 nights but after that it's like...really? again?  



I think if you have a 'normal' libido then every night is a little bit excessive! But hey, if you have the stamina etc and want to do it every night I'm not a judge! I would if I could! _


----------



## dontworry

I think his friends are lying to him lol. I don't think any of them do it as much as they say. A lot of them are just very ghetto and have to impress the other men by pounding on their chest and growling and whatnot, lmao. Lamesauce! Wish I had the stamina, too, but I'm not gonna cry about it or my vagina would fall out lol.


----------



## Smile181c

_

I don't think my legs could take it! I always ache the next day from  so I'd need crutches if we did it every night!

His friends are obviously lying  or overcompensating..._


----------



## Hit Girl

You're right about the bragging! The couple I know where the guy can't even climax and has zero interest in sex is always bragging to his friends about how much he and his fiance do it. She's told me it barely happens at all.

I wouldn't want to do it every single night either.


----------



## dontworry

It seems to me like every woman I've met has been honest about her sex life, but when you ask the men, they've got a totally different story!


----------



## Smile181c

_ Me and matt are way to honest about our sex lives with people 

We were comparing (don't ask me why ) with our friend and his gf once and they were saying how they do it a few times a week etc and we were like "Sometimes we just can't be bothered!" and their faces!  

We're so awful with making sure we do it  Our friends were most shocked cause we said "we can't do it if theres a comedy like family guy or something on tv cause we'll just start laughing and end up watching the episode" _


----------



## Hit Girl

Chloe, I can totally relate to that. :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

_I'm glad we're not the only ones _


----------



## dontworry

LOL we've done that! Plenty of times we've actually sat in the room for half an hour giggling our asses off before telling ourselves "Alright, shut up now and do it already". A lot of times I ask him if he thinks any of his friends do that when they're about to have sex lol. Because we'll get in the room, be in the middle of it all, and then just start laughing about something we talked about earlier lol. We're just big idiots!


----------



## Hit Girl

Absolutely not! :) 

You know, this month I feel like I want a little person more than ever. I think it's because I just spent a week with my friend's two year old. Wah! The whole time my friend was saying that my DH and I would make fantastic parents. I could really see us in those roles.


----------



## Smile181c

_Aw  

We get this a lot from our friends who have kids too. My friend Robyn has a little boy (Jacob) who's 2 and he's just the cutest thing. He loves Matt and every time I see them together I melt!_


----------



## dontworry

The baby-craze definitely wears on you when you're around children! I can understand that, for sure.


----------



## Smile181c

_It's only gonna get worse!_


----------



## dontworry

We'll get our own little hellions soon enough. :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hello Ladies!
Sorry its been soo long, have been busy with christmas stuff lately!
How's everyone?


----------



## Hit Girl

QB! I'm good. How's everything on your part of the 'sphere?


----------



## Queen Bee.

pretty cold! we been getting lots of ice and rain!
Had some snow but it was very little.
but we are doing well, just cant wait til christmas


----------



## dontworry

Alex - I went and looked at the breastfeeding pictures! I got all teary-eyed, especially at the twins breastfeeding at once. Oh my gosh. So beautiful!


----------



## Laura91

Morning ladies :flower: Didn't get chance to stay on here yesterday because of work :grr: and I've just had over 100 posts to catch up on :rofl: NEVER AGAIN!

How is everyone? Still no sign of AF for me so I really don't know what's going on :wacko: x


----------



## dontworry

AF is a bitch who needs to be slapped, I reckon! I hate that feeling of being in limbo. :( I hope she shows up soon, or something else happens!


----------



## Laura91

Well I'm not CD33 :shrug: I did a test on Sunday but got a BFN so who knows :nope:

Sorry about your re-test Jess, when will you test again? x


----------



## dontworry

I have no idea lol. Part of me wants to retest in the morning when I wake up, but I really should just wait a week and do it then!

Terron just text me asking if he can get one of the early response ones from work when he's there tonight. He is begging, lol. How early can you use them?


----------



## Laura91

The digital ones that I had said up to 4 days before missed AF but not sure about other brands x


----------



## dontworry

Hmm 4 days isn't that bad! I might have him pick some up lol. Don't they come in boxes of two? So they're not that much of a waste when I use them? Lmao


----------



## Laura91

I got a pack of 2 but the only downside was that when I tested last week and got a BFN I knew I had another test and I could hear it calling me to pee on it :haha: x


----------



## dontworry

This is what I'm running into with the two tests I have left in the cabinet! Lol. I can't even call it peeing on a stick, though, because no matter what kind of test it is, I pee in a cup and dip the test in lol. The tests that I have now actually come with a tiny dropper which I have to pull the pee into, then drop into a control box on the test lol.


----------



## Laura91

Haha I never pee on the stick either, I pee into a little tub and keep it hidden behind the toilet in the bathroom :haha: Although when I went to do my test on Sunday I found that OH had moved it! So I was hopping around the bathroom nearly peeing myself looking for the bloody thing :rofl: x


----------



## dontworry

LOL I can picture that! Terr knows better than to move my things. I am really anal about my organization and if he moves things I flip out on him!


----------



## Hit Girl

The container of pee is behind the toilet?


----------



## dontworry

I think maybe the container she uses to pee in, she keeps behind the toilet lol. Probably so nobody touches it! I have a little dish I use (and wash regularly! Lol) I hide in my cabinet.


----------



## Hit Girl

I was picturing this tub filled with pee behind the loo and her fella moving it! :rofl:


----------



## Hit Girl

I want Alex to take a test noooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Webbykinskt

I had a pee cup too :haha: I tested this theory and actually POAS shows a weaker line than dipping. So in the early days, I'd said defo dip. And also I miss :rofl:

FRER (First Response Early Result) are brilliant IMO. The day after my pale bfp on tescos, the frer was so dark and easy to read. I think they're like 5-6 days before AF x


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey Webby! I was going to ask you a question regarding your symptoms but now I've completely forgotten what it was. :wacko:

(Sorry. That was the world's most useless post.)


----------



## Hit Girl

Ohhhhhh. I remember now. Did you have any implantation bleeding? I guess you didn't since you've been relatively symptom-less.


----------



## Smile181c

_I swear I'm gonna wanna test at like 1DPO 

Jess think of it this way - even if Terron gets you some HPTs and you don't get to use them this month, there's always next month! _


----------



## Hit Girl

What is the very earliest you can test?


----------



## dontworry

Okay, I have a gross question!

Have you EVER, and I mean ever, had anything leak out of your boobs?


----------



## Hit Girl

I did when I was about 18. I remember I was wearing a grey marle t-shirt and I woke up with a dried patch. Freaked me out. Never had it again.

Do you have this?


----------



## dontworry

Yes. But I don't know if you can make stuff come out usually. I NEVER play with my boobs (lol), but I was reading something about some women leaking when they were early pregnant, so I thought "Hmm I'll take a looksy" and there was some liquid that I thought was just sweat, so I wiped it away and kept looking and more came out. Wtf! It's a HUGE possibility that I've never noticed it before and they are able to do this, but its so weird...


----------



## Hit Girl

Hmm, that is weird! I'm not one for messing around with my boobies either so I have no idea if mine do that. I don't think they do.

What is it like?


----------



## dontworry

It's just... liquid lol. At first it was clear but if I keep pressing/pushing it turns foggier/milkier. HOW WEIRD. I did read somewhere that you can have blockages in your breasts, but the way they come out is more like a pimple popping (like pussy?) and it's definitely not like that. I am consulting Dr. Google at the moment lol. And its only happening in my right side.


----------



## Hit Girl

Wowzers! Yeah, it sounds more colostrum-y to me.


----------



## dontworry

> Some causes of normal nipple discharge include:
> 
> 
> *Pregnancy* . In the early stages of pregnancy, some women notice clear breast discharge coming from their nipples. At later stages of pregnancy, this discharge may take on a watery, milky appearance.
> *Stopping breastfeeding*. Even after you have stopped nursing your baby, you may notice that a milk-like breast discharge persists for a while.
> *Stimulation*. Nipples may secrete fluid when they are stimulated or squeezed. Normal nipple discharge may also occur when your nipples are repeatedly chafed by your bra or during vigorous physical exercise, such as jogging.

Guess I'm not going to worry about it! It says it could be due to stress, as well!


----------



## dontworry

Oh and ALSOOOO, Terron is bringing home some early pregnancy tests. They say they can detect up to 6 days before a missed period. :D


----------



## Hit Girl

There you go! Stop stressing and stop playing with your nips! Haha.

Oh, that man's a dude.


----------



## Hit Girl

I really feel like AF is on her way. My tummy's been feeling crampy since I got that flu thing. It feels more stomach-flu crampy than anything else, but I bet it's AF. Grrrr.


----------



## dontworry

NO! We don't accept AF til she's bursting through the front door!

I'm trying to stop playing with them but it's just so weird. I'm totally showing Terron when he gets home (in two and a half hours... it's 5am here hahah), just to gross him out!

And yeah, that's my manly man. I make him carry my pads around the store, too. He's got the kind I use memorized!


----------



## Hit Girl

He's a keeper! :) You haven't been to sleep yet?


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> NO! We don't accept AF til she's bursting through the front door!

Even when she's sitting on my couch, demanding a cup of tea, I still don't accept her.


----------



## dontworry

No I haven't been to sleep lol. I've been catching up on my tv shows on the computer and stalking everyone on here lol. I even linked everyone's journals to the front page (at least, the ones I could find). I've been bored! 



> Even when she's sitting on my couch, demanding a cup of tea, I still don't accept her.

Damn straight!


----------



## Hit Girl

Awesome! (Not the bored bit.) What TV shows have you been catching up on?


----------



## dontworry

I watched the last three episodes of Grimm (its alright, I'm hoping that more exciting things happen in it soon), watched the last episode of New Girl (hilarious!), and watched the last episode of I Hate My Teenage Daughter (it's growing on me lol). Now I"m watching Family Guy!


----------



## Hit Girl

We're getting New Girl here early next year. There's been a lot of ads on tv for it. Can't wait as I love Zooey Deschanel. Is I Hate My Teenage Daughter a reality show?


----------



## dontworry

Oh it's so cute lol. Zooey is SO awkward in it though, that it actually makes ME feel awkward when I watch her sometimes!
I Hate My Teenage Daughter is a sitcom. It stars Jamie Pressley (she played on the show My Name Is Earl, dunno if you head of that, but she is hilarious). The cast is alright but its just a silly show in general, very light-hearted and stupid lol. But I'm enjoying it. I also have to watch the last Gossip Girl episode, and I just put One Born Every Minute into my queue since I've never seen it before!


----------



## Hit Girl

I think you'll like OBEM. :)

I love awkwardness in tv shows. My faves are Curb Your Enthusiasm (MEGA-awkward), The Office (pref BBC) and It's Always Sunny.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I love gossip girl, I been watching the episodes online, but i might have missed a few have they said the sex of the baby yet?


----------



## dontworry

Not that I know of, QB! I've got to watch episode 10 still, but I'm SOOO curious! Can't wait til she gets huge. Blair and Chuck are my favorite characters lol. I liked them better together! :(

Love The Office! Haven't seen too much of the BBC version, just an episode or two, but I'd like to rent them eventually. I know I've seen CYE too, but not much of it. And I tried to track down Always Sunny but couldn't find it on DVD at the library so I'll have to watch that online. I hear it's hilarious, though!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Me too, I been wanting to see her bump but she has been wearing all this stuff that covers it up, you mustttt watch episode 10, you wont really believe what happens in it!
Im still waiting on episode 11 because I neeeeed to know what happened!


----------



## dontworry

If I manage to stay awake after this episode of FG, I will totally watch it. If not, I'll definitely watch it tomorrow. :D I just bought the first season one DVD to start my collection. I love tv far too much lol.


----------



## Smile181c

_You'll love OBEM Jess 

Not sure what to suggest with the leakage! Can't wait for T to bring your HPT's! Is he just buying them from the shop on the way home or does he work somewhere that stocks them?? xx_


----------



## Queen Bee.

Same here, I have seen everything on tv these days I am constantly flicking through the channels cause im like, seen it... seen it... seen it... so im always having to wait til something new comes on. but sadly only once a week lol


----------



## dontworry

He works at WalMart :haha: so he can just grab it before leaving work. :D All of his friends already know we're trying so it's not a big deal if he gets seen!

QB - I don't have cable so I have to watch everything online! Have you seen American Horror Story? Fabulous!!


----------



## Smile181c

_Ah brilliant  I think I'll have to go to a shop out of town to get mine so no one recognises me _


----------



## Queen Bee.

My hubby watches it, I think its a bit odd though, if anything I love trueblood still waiting for the new season though


----------



## dontworry

That's a good idea - or order them in bulk online!!


----------



## dontworry

QB - I love True Blood too! I own all of the seasons lol. I've seen Season 4 but can't wait til I own it, because I rewatch them all of the time lol.


----------



## Smile181c

_I think Matt would freak if we got 50 IC's through the post lol_


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im obsessed with tv, you should see how many things I have bookmarked to record each week lol its a lil crazy.
In trueblood I didnt like eric until he became all sweet and nice. but sookie is definalty my favourite character.


----------



## dontworry

I started liking Eric the second he started trying to find Godric in Season 2. It just showed such a different side to him! But I did love when he lost his memory and got all sweet, too. :) My favorite is Lafayette, hands down! 

Chloe, what he doesn't know won't kill him! :haha: It's for the greater good!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hubby loved lafayette, he said he was just too funny.
he said he hasnt been as good since he go captured by eric the last time


----------



## Hit Girl

How long until you get the tests now?

Also, since you've been up all night, does this mean that your 'morning pee' will be after you get up from your afternoon nap?


----------



## Smile181c

_Just for research sake, how much do ICs cost in bulk?

You know, just being curious n all..._


----------



## dontworry

QB - tis true! He lost a tiny bit of his spark. But I still love him lol. 

I've got an hour til Terr gets home, and yeah I'll have to wait til I wake up at around 3 tomorrow lol. I swear, I always turn nocturnal when I'm not working. I hate sleeping in bed alone so I try to wait for Terron to get home! At least today he is bringing me bagels. :D 

I don't know how much bulk preggo tests cost! 
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/3pregtesstri.html
I am checking out this place right now.


----------



## Hit Girl

Bagels! Yum! I'm the nocturnal type too. Speaking of True Blood, I reckon I could easily fit into the vampire lifestyle. I've got the widow's peak and I'm pale as hell, so that works, right? :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am the sameway, I cannot sleep unless I have him next to me, just seems to lonely.
plus we stay up all hours of the night anyway.
Lately I have been obsesesd with Harry Potter lol Its just soooo good, I didnt think id like it so never read the books or anything but hubby had all the books so I ended up reading them and now im obsessed with it, so I've got the first 6 moves but still need to get the last 2!


----------



## Smile181c

_They're not that expensive then really! I dunno if I could commit to buying like 20 of them haha I'm such a wimp! _


----------



## dontworry

I've got a widow's peak, too! I hate it. I actually tried shaving it off on more than one occasion growing up lol. 
OH I forgot to add that I really like Jessica Hamby (from TB), too. Terron has a major boner going on for that girl. He is so into redheads its ridiculous.


----------



## Smile181c

_What's a widow's peak? x_


----------



## Queen Bee.

im super pale too and im always cold, no matter what usually. lol hubby hates it when i stick my cold hands up his shirt at night to get warm I find it rather funny :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Chloe - I don't think I could do it either, lol. I would be mad if I had to use them all but I'd be mad if I didn't? Terr had to beg me to buy the tests tonight because I didn't want to spend $13 on three tests when I could only spend $3 on three. Lmao. I'm a cheap-ass.

QB - Harry Potter is the best! I'm getting a Harry Potter tattoo as my first tattoo lol.


----------



## dontworry

https://www.glamour.com/beauty/blogs/girls-in-the-beauty-department/0601-kourtney-kardashian-widows-peak_bd.jpg
She's got a widow's peak. How the front of her hairline goes down?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Dontworry: my husband does as well lol


----------



## Hit Girl

A widow's peak is where your hairline dips down into a point at the top of your forehead (instead of your hairline being straight across).


----------



## Smile181c

_Oh I see!! xx_


----------



## dontworry

He has a HP tattoo?! No way, what's he got?!


----------



## Queen Bee.

my hubby told me id never get laid again if I got a potter tattoo on me lol
BTW, my name is Miranda :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

No he is obsessed with Jessica is what I meant sorry for not being specific lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Well, hello Miranda! :hi:


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> The container of pee is behind the toilet?




Hit Girl said:


> I was picturing this tub filled with pee behind the loo and her fella moving it! :rofl:

Just the empty (& washed) tub :haha: I maybe should have re-read this before sending lol! :dohh: x



Hit Girl said:


> What is the very earliest you can test?

I read on countdowntopregnancy.com that its about 10DPO to get a good result x



dontworry said:


> Oh and ALSOOOO, Terron is bringing home some early pregnancy tests. They say they can detect up to 6 days before a missed period. :D

YAY! :test:



Hit Girl said:


> dontworry said:
> 
> 
> NO! We don't accept AF til she's bursting through the front door!
> 
> Even when she's sitting on my couch, demanding a cup of tea, I still don't accept her.Click to expand...

:rofl:!



Smile181c said:


> _They're not that expensive then really! I dunno if I could commit to buying like 20 of them haha I'm such a wimp! _

I always debate buying a bulk but I'd probably use them within a week :haha: x


----------



## dontworry

Ohhh gotcha, Miranda (such a nice name!). :D Jessica Hamby is rather gorgeous, but I totally miss her being a fresh baby vamp, when she was still all virgin-like and giddy about everything lol. 

Oh man I am finally fading! I think I might head to bed here in a minute! I'll be back to update later on when I POAS (or rather... DSIP - dip stick in pee) lol! Goodnight ladies! :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

_goodnight :wave:

girls I'm looking on the first tri bumps and feeling very butterfly-y and anxious! I just can't wait for it to be me!! Xx_


----------



## Queen Bee.

Goodnight Sleep well hun!


----------



## Hit Girl

Nighty night lovely Jess! Sleep well. x


----------



## Hit Girl

So many exciting POAS moments coming up!

Aw Chloe, are they bumps at all at that stage? :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

I need to drag this sorry ass to bed. :sleep:

Great chatting girlies. Talk more tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

night night


----------



## Smile181c

Well, no it's more bloat lol but it's more like it all just feels so much more real than 2nd or 3rd cause I can relate more if that makes sense? like, that's our next stop on this train ride!

Goodnight! :wave: xx


----------



## Laura91

You got me looking Chloe and they're so cute! I agree, most of them are just bloatyness but still cute x


----------



## Smile181c

_Yeah I can't wait til I can post in there with my little haha bloat!

After my tea last night I was SO bloated and I was looking in the mirror just thinking, I'll be taking pics of myself looking like this soon enough!  Is that silly? _


----------



## Laura91

Definitely not :hugs: I think things like this too :) 

Still no AF for me :growlmad: I just want her to come now so that I can start a new cycle :shrug: x


----------



## Smile181c

_Thats ok then 

I hope she turns up too so you can get started again.

I'm starting to get some pains in my left boob so hopefully this is a pre ov sign!!_


----------



## Smile181c

_Just posted this in another thread but wanted some opionions from here too 

I was due on my period on the 9th December, but on the 7th, 8th and 9th I had light bleeding. As it wasn't like proper period I didn't count CD1 until the 10th (one day late). According to my app (if I ov on day 14) I should be ov'ing on the 24th December, but my friend just pointed out that my 'spotting' could have actually've been the start of my period, as I had a lighter one anyway so that means I could be ov'ing today or tomorrow??

OH and I have decided to dtd every other day from the 18th (what I thought was CD9) so I'm now on CD11. Should I dtd tonight AND tomorrow just in case or shall I just carry on with the original plan? 

I had what I thought were ov pains in my left hand side and my left boob earlier, but my CM is not the right consistency I don't think so I don't know what to do! 

Help! _


----------



## Webbykinskt

Hit Girl said:


> Ohhhhhh. I remember now. Did you have any implantation bleeding? I guess you didn't since you've been relatively symptom-less.

Sorry hun didn't see this.. Nope not a drop of bleeding. But many women get spotting around the time their AF is due. I'm just an odd one lol. xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi smile. I'm CD11 today aswell. I was predicting I'd ovulate today or tomorrow and the ovulation calendar said my fertile period would be 19th - 24th December.

Since Thursday I've had really itchy nipples and a strange 'full' feeling in them too. Been getting cramping pains since sat night with big globs of jelly like CM (sorry if TMI). Last night I had definite EWCM - very thin stretchy and clear. I'm now convinced I ovulated yesterday and the cramps were leading up to ovulation. I also had right sided sharp pains yesterday too which makes me believe I've ovulated from my right side. I know some of you don't agree with it but I've been checking my cervix too and it's been very high, open and wet for the past few days.

As for BDing we have managed to BD Saturday, Sunday and Monday (doing it everyday is such a rarity for us!!). I don't think we'll manage to do it again tonight but we are both off work tomorrow so maybe the moment will take us again!

I'd say definitely try to BD today and tomorrow just incase you are ovulating. It's always best to try to cover yourself. Then maybe every other day after that. I think we'll probably stick to every other day from now just incase I didn't actually ovulate yesterday. Really don't want to miss the egg this time!

My AF will be due 5th january so if she doesn't show by 6th I think I'll be testing! 

What about you? Will it be a similar day?

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile - I forgot to say about the CM consistency. I only noticed that I had EWCM after I checked the position of my cervix. Alot of people don't get EWCM that is noticeable from the outside. As long as it's inside the cervix then it's enough to help the :spermy: on their way. I worried that I wasn't ovulating as I wasn't getting noticeable EWCM until I started checking my cervix and noticed it was in fact there during my fertile time.

X


----------



## Smile181c

Yep I'll be testing around the 6th aswell :thumbup:

I've decided that I'm gonna check my cervix tonight. Not so much for position but more to see if there's EWCM up there! :haha: 

I suddenly got very scared when it hit me I could be ovulating! Not like an I don't want to do this anymore sort of scared, just like nerves!! X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I get nervous everytime we BD now! Hehe, it's like being a teenager again!

Imagine we got our BFPs together? :)

Fingers crossed....

X


----------



## Smile181c

That would be ace :thumbup: 

It's weird cause like all our other BD's have been practice runs and now the real show is about to start!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Let's hope the little :spermy: have read the textbook and find the egg.

Have you seen Look Who's Talking? Last night after me and DH dtd he started laughing and said all he could think about was the bit in the film here all the :spermy: are racing to reach the egg! Hehehe

X


----------



## Smile181c

No I've not seen it, is it a YouTube video? X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

It's a film from the 80s/90s

You must see it!!

X


----------



## Smile181c

I'll have to Google it. I'm tempted to show Matt 'the great sperm race' but i don't wanna freak him out lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've not seen that! Gunna have to watch it

X


----------



## Smile181c

Ive seen it once before and it was great x


----------



## youngmommie

dontworry said:


> My makeup takes about five minutes too lol. I don't wear much of it though so I guess that's alright. It makes me feel pretty so I can go on with my day.
> 
> youngmommie - Let us know how it goes!

Well I didn't think I was gonna be getting any last night but he suprised me! Just before bed I was laying in our bedroom listening to music when he came and laid with me. We started talking and listening to the music and i kept rubbing my hands all over his body and talked about how good my mouth would feel...and BAM! He was hard and ready to go!!:happydance: Sorry if that was tmi I was just really excited!


----------



## Smile181c

Haha woooo! Go you! Sex goddess :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

youngmommie said:


> dontworry said:
> 
> 
> My makeup takes about five minutes too lol. I don't wear much of it though so I guess that's alright. It makes me feel pretty so I can go on with my day.
> 
> youngmommie - Let us know how it goes!
> 
> Well I didn't think I was gonna be getting any last night but he suprised me! Just before bed I was laying in our bedroom listening to music when he came and laid with me. We started talking and listening to the music and i kept rubbing my hands all over his body and talked about how good my mouth would feel...and BAM! He was hard and ready to go!!:happydance: Sorry if that was tmi I was just really excited!Click to expand...

Yey :)

Lets hope the :spermy: got the egg

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

No AF! And the "she's gonna be here any second" feeling is gone. WHOOP! *baby dust dances*


----------



## BabyBumpHope

MommaAlexis said:


> No AF! And the "she's gonna be here any second" feeling is gone. WHOOP! *baby dust dances*

How exciting :)

Sending lots of :dust: your way!!

I don't know how you havnt caved yet and tested! 

X


----------



## Smile181c

Woo! Are you due on today? :test:


----------



## youngmommie

Good luck!! Let us all know how it goes!!!


----------



## dontworry

Tested again this morning on the expensive tests and got another negative! Boo! I refuse to test again until my period is due! Terr got all discouraged at the negative this morning because he doesn't understand that they're not always right lol. Poor fella.


----------



## Hit Girl

Morning ladies!

I've got to grab some Weet-Bix but I just had stop stop by. Why hasn't Alex tested??? 

Jess, yeah wait a little while and dip again. x


----------



## dontworry

She is holding out til Christmas, I think!


----------



## Hit Girl

Bah, humbug! :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, did you sleep enough?


----------



## Hit Girl

*From Chloe's Journal... *



Smile181c said:


> :haha:
> Just checked my CP for the first time in my life Lol it was surprisingly easy! :thumbup:

You did this??? You went poking around up there? I'm like a kid that's really afraid of the dark with that sort of thing.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Bahahaha, I love you girls. 

I tried to convince hubby to buy me some early all day, he won't cave. UGH. Felt really weird things in my tummy! Hopefully it was good weirdness. I'd get a dollar store cheapie but the dollar store's on the other end of town and I'm not that determined to hold my pee while taking the bus across town ahah.


----------



## Hit Girl

Yeah, that would be quite the mission. :haha: What sort of weirdness is going on?


----------



## MommaAlexis

I dunno, just had twinges off and on all day. Took me a few minutes to figure out the right word for it haha. Loving the no AF thing though. More and more hopeful the longer my cramps go with no AF. Hehe. :) DH's getting annoyed cause I can't talk about anything but babies. He said if I'm not he's going to get me a kitten so I can have something to mother and not be too lonely. Love him!


----------



## Hit Girl

Either way it's a total WIN! He sounds so lovely. :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah if I'm not preggo, I randomly got boobs and a kitten, if I am, I get boobs and a baby! LOL!


----------



## Hit Girl

:thumbup:

How long have you two been together?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Will be three years in March. I moved in with him a week after meeting him, cause I got kicked out while at the tattoo shop where he worked. He offered for me to stay there and ended up dating a few weeks later. Been living together ever since!


----------



## Hit Girl

That's gorgeous! 

I'm sorry if my responses are delayed. I've got the day off today so I'm trying to get boring ol' house stuff done.

What tatts have you got? I don't have any. Since I'm too freaked out to stick my finger up there to look for my CP, I'm not likely to get a tatt. I'm not saying the two are even alike, just more that I'm a wuss.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hahaha, I have my full chest piece, back done with lyrics, arms done. I'll see if I have a picture of all of my tattoos anywhere..


----------



## MommaAlexis

Spoiler
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j36/myangelus/389892_265364030167627_100000820975512_677246_1828240312_n.jpg


I hope I did this right. This has the majority of my tattoos, sorry about it being super edited.:blush:


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG they're beautiful! Did your fella do them?


----------



## dontworry

Yup I got plenty of sleeps. :D We are at a friend's house tonight for "movie night" and we are watching NY Ink. I am drooling over Ami James... mmm!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeppers he did. My chest says mind over matter in french with tiger lilies. Back says I never want to feel like I did that day, take me to the place I love, take me all the way. Left arm says This too shall pass. Right arm has a black and white portrait of my sister and the infinity symbol.


----------



## Queen Bee.

hey ladies!
just woke up here!
hows everyone?


----------



## MommaAlexis

OMGOMGOMGOMG 
:yipee:
My ticker says two days until testing now!! EEEK!


----------



## Haylee.

Hi Ladies :dust:
Goodluck Alexis xx


----------



## dontworry

Love your ink, Alex! I can see it properly now that I'm on a computer lol. Yay for only two more days - eeeeeeek! I have five! POO! 

Miranda - good morning! It's now technically morning here too lol. It's 12:40am. Am definitely going to TRY to get to bed at a decent hour tonight (hopefully by three?). I really wish I could go back to normal sleeping hours lol.

So I was still "leaking" from my boob this afternoon when I woke up, but after I took a shower it seemed to stop! Today they're really sore though (could have to do with all of my poking and prodding lol). Still cramping today too. It reminds me of having like... a headache, but in my lower front and back lol. Not bothersome enough to need any medicines or anything though. Am watching Jurassic Park 3 with my man right now. Trying to get him in the bathroom to shave his head, :haha:.


----------



## dontworry

And hello to Haylee! :flower: How are you today?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I've been awake since about 4am here, been so tired lately will sleep for 6 hours wake up then end up taking a nap in the afternoon. Think its because ive got a bit of a cold now, But got 8 hours of sleep last night so im hoping that will help a bit.

Maybe have a cup of tea see if that helps my cough any, on a happier note Christmas is in 4 days and i cannot waitttt! :D lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Why is your fella shaving his head? :shrug:


----------



## dontworry

Yes Christmas is almost here! I've got one more present to wrap and then I'm set. :D

Terron is shaving his head because we were watching NY Ink on Netflix and when Ami came on, I said "I'd tap that" and Terron threw a HISSY FIT lol. So now he thinks he wants to shave his head. He already keeps it pretty short, but it grows so so quickly. He's not going completely bald (which was what I was afraid of), but he's supposedly shaving it very short lol. We'll see!


----------



## Queen Bee.

:haha: Got a bit of a laugh outta that dontworry.

My hubby needs his head shaved... I took the scissors after it one day cut it as short as I could and then went over it with a 4-5 blade razor and cut it the rest of the way down cause his hair grows so fast its unbelievable!


----------



## Hit Girl

Hahahaha. I just looked up that Ami dude. I think he can get away with the baldy because he's got a strong brow and strong jaw. Not bad at all Jess! Uh huh. :thumbup:

I'm all about the hair. My fella has gorgeous wavy brown hair. He shaved it all off once and I cried. :rofl:


----------



## dontworry

Queen Bee. said:


> :haha: Got a bit of a laugh outta that dontworry.
> 
> My hubby needs his head shaved... I took the scissors after it one day cut it as short as I could and then went over it with a 4-5 blade razor and cut it the rest of the way down cause his hair grows so fast its unbelievable!

Glad to be of service! Lmao. Terron's hair grows so quickly. He's grown it out a few times while we've been together, and it doesn't grow out in the beautiful black curls that I imagined lol. It's just a ball of fluff and I hate it. But his head is SO GIGANTIC so if he grows it out, it looks silly anyway and he cuts it lol. So I usually win.


----------



## Queen Bee.

My hubby just has really straight THICH brown hair, so when he sleeps the next morning like half his hair is standing straight up and the other half is laying down, so its a huge mess really so it has to be short


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> Hahahaha. I just looked up that Ami dude. I think he can get away with the baldy because he's got a strong brow and strong jaw. Not bad at all Jess! Uh huh. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm all about the hair. My fella has gorgeous wavy brown hair. He shaved it all off once and I cried. :rofl:

I went through his phase of being obsessed with bald men. Ami, Vin Diesel, etc lol. But then all I could imagine was rubbing my hand across their head and feeling like I'm rubbing tile or hardwood floors lol. I love touching the little bit of hair Terr keeps on his head! 

LOL funny story - when Terr and I first met he had no facial or chest hair whatsoever. He had passed puberty, he just wasn't a very hairy person! And then Terr and I got together and we had sex, and the next month he started sprouting these little hair all over his face and chest. Now he's got a full beard and a little patch of carpet on his chest, lmao! I always tease him about it, "I made you a man!".


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> I always tease him about it, "I made you a man!".

I was thinking the same thing as I was reading this! :haha: He was all high-pitched and awkward before you corrupted him and sullied his soul.


----------



## dontworry

Exactly! He's thinks I'm a godsend lol. I used to tease him for his lack of facial hair. He had like three hairs on his chin when we met, and he was so PROUD of them, he wouldn't shave them off. When we'd argue I'd threaten to pull them out LOL. Poor guy.


----------



## dontworry

Write a letter to "Mr. Storky".

Anyone done this besides me?


----------



## dontworry

He is practically bald!! He shaved it all off! Now when I touch his head, it feels like a cat is licking me. :(


----------



## Queen Bee.

Good thing you are a cat lover lol
Just kidding =P


----------



## dontworry

Queen Bee. said:


> Good thing you are a cat lover lol
> Just kidding =P

LOL you're right! There is a silver lining!  It doesn't look bad at all, it's quite nice on him. :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

any of you ladies have fun plans for the day?


----------



## Smile181c

Hit Girl said:


> *From Chloe's Journal... *
> 
> 
> 
> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> Just checked my CP for the first time in my life Lol it was surprisingly easy! :thumbup:
> 
> You did this??? You went poking around up there? I'm like a kid that's really afraid of the dark with that sort of thing.Click to expand...

_Haha I did do this! Was a bit strange. Bit TMI but when I got out the shower I just decided to go for it - and I didn't need to poke around! I thought I would but I literally just put my one finger straight up and could feel it straight away. No rooting or poking necessary. It was quite high (whole length of my finger), soft and open (felt like pursed lips but with a gap - so more like a pout?) which apparently means fertile!_



MommaAlexis said:


> Spoiler
> https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j36/myangelus/389892_265364030167627_100000820975512_677246_1828240312_n.jpg
> 
> 
> I hope I did this right. This has the majority of my tattoos, sorry about it being super edited.:blush:

_I love your tattoos! I have 3  here's mine:

Spoiler
https://i42.tinypic.com/303iz9i.jpg
https://i40.tinypic.com/vs2pfn.jpg
https://i43.tinypic.com/33ju2z8.jpg
The last one is pretty crap but it was my first so I don't wanna change it  Also my back piece isn't finished yet!_



Queen Bee. said:


> on a happier note Christmas is in 4 days and i cannot waitttt! :D lol

_I'm so excited for christmas too!! _



dontworry said:


> I always tease him about it, "I made you a man!".

:rofl:



dontworry said:


> He is practically bald!! He shaved it all off! Now when I touch his head, it feels like a cat is licking me. :(

_Oh no! Never talk about good looking bald men in front of him again!  although that is really sweet that he's trying to change his look to make himself more attractive for you _


----------



## Queen Bee.

Christmas makes me feel like a kid again lol
I geuss thats what I love about it!


----------



## Laura91

MommaAlexis said:


> I dunno, just had twinges off and on all day. Took me a few minutes to figure out the right word for it haha. Loving the no AF thing though. More and more hopeful the longer my cramps go with no AF. Hehe. :) DH's getting annoyed cause I can't talk about anything but babies. He said if I'm not he's going to get me a kitten so I can have something to mother and not be too lonely. Love him!

Ooh good luck Alex! :thumbup: x



MommaAlexis said:


> Spoiler
> https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j36/myangelus/389892_265364030167627_100000820975512_677246_1828240312_n.jpg
> I hope I did this right. This has the majority of my tattoos, sorry about it being super edited.:blush:

Love your tattoos too, I have 2 but I don't have any pictures of mine on the computer :nope: x



dontworry said:


> He is practically bald!! He shaved it all off! Now when I touch his head, it feels like a cat is licking me. :(

:rofl:



Smile181c said:


> ..._I love your tattoos! I have 3  here's mine:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i42.tinypic.com/303iz9i.jpg
> https://i40.tinypic.com/vs2pfn.jpg
> https://i43.tinypic.com/33ju2z8.jpg
> The last one is pretty crap but it was my first so I don't wanna change it  Also my back piece isn't finished yet!_

Ooh yours are cute too, I love your back piece :) x


----------



## Hit Girl

Back! I have had a riveting past few hours. I got a pair of awesome jeans from ASOS that were ridiculously on sale. They're very dark denim so I figured I should wash them separately in a bucket. I did and the colour just keeps coming out of them. I don't know here all this damn colour is coming from. I'm on the verge of calling Scully and Mulder to investigate. As I write this, they are still oozing colour. I have blisters on my fingers from wringing them out. 

Meh, at least it's taken my mind off my impending AF. :growlmad:

Jess, glad his haircut worked out. :thumbup:


----------



## Hit Girl

Chloe, your back one is amazing!!! Must have taken forever.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Still no AF! WHOOP :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Fantastic news! Not long now. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Smile181c

_Actually my back one only took 2 and half hours start to finish, and that was with the tattoo artist freehanding it onto my back! Need to save up the money and get it coloured in though as I've had it unfinished for about a year! 

 Alex! What day were you actually due AF? x_


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> _Actually my back one only took 2 and half hours start to finish, and that was with the tattoo artist freehanding it onto my back! Need to save up the money and get it coloured in though as I've had it unfinished for about a year!
> 
> Alex! What day were you actually due AF? x_


Did you notice any EWCM when you checked your cervix?

X


----------



## Smile181c

Nope it was still lotiony and a bit cloudy. I did speak to one girl that said hers didn't change from that! So we're just gonna DTD anyway cause my CP looks good x


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm not due for another two days but have been having AF cramps for like 2 days now. Usually only get cramps after AF has already started, so being hopeful! Every day with cramps and no AF is a day closer to having a mini-me!


----------



## Smile181c

Woo! I seriously can't wait for you to test!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yey alex - you have to let us know as soon as you test. Sending you lots of :dust:

Smile - you are doing right by just dtd anyway. Fingers crossed we both catch our eggs! We dtd again this morning - I'm convinced I ovulated Monday and we BDd sat, sun, mon and today. I hope it's enough so far

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey girls. I've just looked on my calendar - I said I was going to wait until 6th jan and if AF doesn't show I was going to test then. AF is due anywhere from 4th - 6th jan.

I'm convinced I ovulated on Monday though so when I've counted the days on the calendar I could potentially test at new year! I'll be 12dpo on new years eve and 13dpo on new years day :0

I'm scared now - I'll have to get over my poas phobia before then!! Imagine getting a new year BFP?

X


----------



## dontworry

BBH - you must get over the phobia! We need you at attention for New Years!  It'd be such a wonderful gift to find out you're pregnant right at the start of the year. :) 

Alex - I'm about to mail you one of my own darn tests to get you to do it! Lol!

Does anyone else go and calculate their potential due dates? Lol. If I were to get pregnant now, I'd be due around September 4th of next year - crazy to think about!!


----------



## dontworry

Also - is anyone else afraid of their boobs getting ugly? Lol! I like my breasts just as they are, and I am constantly worrying about my areolas getting darker and bigger. That seems silly and selfish but I can't help thinking about it lol.

This reminds me of a hilarious conversation/idea between Terron and my friend's husband. I was telling them how I had read an article about a woman selling her breast milk on the internet to fetishists and purists and stuff (this was after she stopped breastfeeding - she'd pump it, save it in the fridge, and send it to buyers). Terr then goes on to say that we should do this, except not sell it - we'd make soap and facial creams from it and tell people it'd stop their wrinkles lol. Then my friend's hubby says, "We'll call it 'Areo-lay'." LMAO.


----------



## Queen Bee.

3 days til christmas!! woohoo!! :D
How are you ladies?
Im doing pretty well today, Might play PS3 with the hubby for a while!


----------



## dontworry

Can you believe it! It's practically here!!

OH MY GOD, and Miranda, I watched that last episode of Gossip Girl and I almost died. D: The next one isn't coming out til January sometime! I AM SO MAD!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I knowwww, I cannot wait to watch it! 
I keep wondering if she is going to lose the baby because of the wreck...
I dunno why she would but it has just popped in my head you know?


----------



## dontworry

It's either the baby or Chuck. :( And either one would be terrible. I will be so, so bummed out if its either of them.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah, those two were ment for each other!
I still need to watch the show from the very first episode, I have seen a couple of seasons but im not sure which ones it is.


----------



## dontworry

I never thought I'd watch it, but last year when I got unemployed I went and rented all of the seasons and I just love them. I love the drama! I hate Serena though lmao.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I have a love hate relationship with her most of the time, just sometimes she really screws people over just so she can have her way


----------



## dontworry

Yup, it gets on my nerves. Everyone's always like "Oh Serena, I wanna be like Serena" and I"m sitting here thinking "I WANNA KILL SERENA" lol. I hate Charlie/Ivey too and hope she leaves for good lol. I'm way too invested in this show.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dont like her either, especially how she played the family it was really wrong of her!
too many girls like that in that show


----------



## dontworry

Yup, agreed!

Lol everyone is going to come back and read through a page of Gossip Girl stuff! Hahaha.
Terr and I are having a movie night tonight. I'm picking up a giant load from the library, including the movie "30 Minutes Or Less" and we're really excited to see it. :) What else is everyone up to tonight?


----------



## Queen Bee.

my hubby just fell asleep im just playing on laptop and watching MTV thinking about going to bed just cant bring myself to go lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

dontworry said:


> Also - is anyone else afraid of their boobs getting ugly? Lol! I like my breasts just as they are, and I am constantly worrying about my areolas getting darker and bigger. That seems silly and selfish but I can't help thinking about it lol.

I have tattoos going right onto my boobs and I'm terrified of them getting totally ruined! They weren't actually really on them but then when my boobs grew I have it right on it. :( NOOO my tattoo :(


----------



## Haylee.

Hi ladies hope all is well, this is completely off topic but as soon as I seen it I thought BnB, I dot know why but it is pretty amazing :)
https://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/world/twins-born-with-two-heads-and-one-body-both-healthy-and-both-have-an-amazing-appetite/story-e6frf7lf-1226228218320 A baby born with 2 heads and one body . Wow


----------



## dontworry

Alex - Our booooooooobs! All Terr can talk about is how mine are going to get even bigger. I'm already a DD and I am NOT excited about them getting any bigger! I like them just like this!

Miranda - I hope you get some good sleep! :)

Haylee - that is a CRAZY article! I wonder what's in the water in Brazil?! I'm glad to hear they're both healthy and hope they can live for a long time like that. How amazing.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Girl, I went from an A to a C in two weeks. I feel your pain. Lol. Spiderwebs showed up on boobs and still no AF and she's due tomorrow!!


----------



## dontworry

Is your man totally loving the boobs? Do they hurt? Mine hurt. But I think that's because I was pinching them to see that nipple jizz (LOL) come out, lmao. How disgusting.


----------



## Haylee.

A to a C wowie. That's a massive change Alex x


----------



## Haylee.

dontworry said:


> ... But I think that's because I was pinching them to see that nipple jizz come out, lmao. How disgusting.

:rofl:


----------



## youngmommie

Ok so with my long and irregular periods I thought I was suppose to ovulate tomorrow. Well I just went to the bathroom and i'm spotting. I dunno if AF is here early or I was way off on ovulation and this is implantation bleeding. I'm so excited and so nervous at the same time.:baby: I'm not really sure when I should test either!


----------



## MommaAlexis

chest erections and nipple jizz!! LOL!
And nah he's not really a boob guy. Like, he bought me a shirt that said who needs boobs when you got an butt like this! He's actually a little annoyed because he tried to pull me closer last night and grabbed RIGHT on my boobs to do it. I yelped! So much pain!


----------



## dontworry

youngmommie said:


> Ok so with my long and irregular periods I thought I was suppose to ovulate tomorrow. Well I just went to the bathroom and i'm spotting. I dunno if AF is here early or I was way off on ovulation and this is implantation bleeding. I'm so excited and so nervous at the same time.:baby: I'm not really sure when I should test either!

Ooh spotting sounds promising! Have you been doing the deed regularly? (I just realized we sort of sound like sex therapists by telling each other to have as much sex as possible, lol) I say if you're spotting right now, wait a good 5-7 days before testing. But that's just what i would do (In my head, anyway. I'd have already tested if I were you because I'm a lame and I obviously am obsessed! Lmao!).


----------



## dontworry

MommaAlexis said:


> chest erections and nipple jizz!! LOL!
> And nah he's not really a boob guy. Like, he bought me a shirt that said who needs boobs when you got an butt like this! He's actually a little annoyed because he tried to pull me closer last night and grabbed RIGHT on my boobs to do it. I yelped! So much pain!

Mine claims to be an "ass man" but I think I converted him. Muahaha. :happydance:
He always play-punches my arm and I moved it yesterday and he hit my boob even so slightly and I turned around and punched him in the chest lol. It was just a reaction because it hurt so bad. :(


----------



## youngmommie

dontworry said:


> youngmommie said:
> 
> 
> Ok so with my long and irregular periods I thought I was suppose to ovulate tomorrow. Well I just went to the bathroom and i'm spotting. I dunno if AF is here early or I was way off on ovulation and this is implantation bleeding. I'm so excited and so nervous at the same time.:baby: I'm not really sure when I should test either!
> 
> Ooh spotting sounds promising! Have you been doing the deed regularly? (I just realized we sort of sound like sex therapists by telling each other to have as much sex as possible, lol) I say if you're spotting right now, wait a good 5-7 days before testing. But that's just what i would do (In my head, anyway. I'd have already tested if I were you because I'm a lame and I obviously am obsessed! Lmao!).Click to expand...

Yes we have! I really dont want this to be AF arriving early. Plus i've had sor nipples, been really gassy and constipated lately so maybe the baby dust:baby: has hit me!:happydance:


----------



## dontworry

Well that sounds great, youngmommie!! Fingers crossed for you and tons of :dust: your way!


----------



## Haylee.

Hay young mommie it could be ovulation spotting too FX'd and keep on BDing :dust: goodluck x

Baahhaha we do sound sex therapists :haha:
And sore boobies means very good things if they are unusually sore xx
:dust:


----------



## Hit Girl

youngmommie, sounds like ovulation spotting to me. I had that this month too (I think).

Nothing but AF for me this month, I just know it. My temps have been going down ever so incrementally the last few days. My boobs are sore as hell but that's normal for AF being around the corner. Haven't had as many cramps as I usually get though which is weird. I know this is gross but I usually get a sort of 'wet' feeling leading up to AF. Not like woohoo! wet, but more like "Oh is that AF?" wet. I think I've been getting that so I'm feeling quite the barren lass right now. :cry:

Alex, your boobies sound massive. I can't imagine being that big! :haha:


----------



## youngmommie

So i should still have sex tonight just incase its ovulation bleeding?


----------



## Hit Girl

Go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## dontworry

Yes, lots and lots of sexy time! 

Hit Girl - no giving up yet. :) I get that wet feeling too though. Its frustrating. Stupid bodies plays tricks on us.


----------



## Haylee.

Oh no Hit Girl, I hope AF is a no show :hugs: 
I'd definitely :sex: tonight Youngmommie, just incase :flow:


----------



## Hit Girl

By the way I'm STILL washing those jeans. They dye is just pouring out of them. I've figured out that washing them in NapiSan works best. Sorry this is dull reportage, but it's dominated the last 24 hours of my life.


----------



## dontworry

I wonder why they're leaking so much dye, Hit Girl? Is that normal for the brand? It seems so excessive!!


----------



## Hit Girl

I've read that for really dark denim the dye rubs off on a lot, like white furnishings, light coloured clothes etc. My plan? Get all the dye out before it wrecks anything. Wait, it's already wrecked my spirit. :haha: I'm super tenacious with this one. *I WILL wash them until the water runs clear* (even if they go a lighter colour)!!!


----------



## dontworry

I've had my legs dyed from wearing dark jeans, lol, so its a good idea. How many washes has it gone through now?


----------



## Hit Girl

Over 10, but only the last few have been with the NapiSan which is what really seems to be getting it out.

Let's change the subject. I'm over this debacle. :)

You worked out your due date? That's so crazy to think it would only be in September. Not far away at all!


----------



## dontworry

Yes, September! I love September too, and my birthday would be the next month. My family doesn't have many birthdays later in the year so it'd be nice. I always wanted a winter baby, though. A fall one wouldn't be horrible! 

What are your thoughts on circumcision (this is for everyone lol)? Alex and I were talking about it in her journal and thought it'd be a good discussion to have in here. I always like to hear people's thought's on it (but don't want to start a war!).


----------



## Hit Girl

Has anyone got their Christmas trees up? (Or Happy Hanukkah in case there's any Jewish lovelies here :) )


----------



## Hit Girl

That's so funny I just wished everyone a Happy Hanukkah!

No, I won't be snipping my child. The DH isn't snipped and plans on leaving any little boy we have intact. It doesn't decrease the hygiene of the winkle if it stays on. At all. That it does is a myth.


----------



## dontworry

I'm not having an XMas tree this year. It makes me so sad, but at least I'll be able to visit my grandparents this weekend and they'll have theirs up! Having a tree is my favorite part of the holidays, and I'm hoping that we'll be able to get a tree next year! It's not Christmas without it!

I wouldn't have an issue either way with a circumcision, but I know that Terron will want him to be cut. He had a pretty traumatizing ordeal with his and he wants to prevent his kiddo from going through the same. I don't have a penis so I can't really comment about it any more than that! I know its just cosmetic and there aren't any real benefits from it, but I'm not too bothered by it. 

On the other hand, I won't be getting my baby's ears pierced. I loved making that decision when I got old enough and I'd love my child to have that same chance.


----------



## Hit Girl

Yeah. I have to admit that it makes me cringe when I see a precious little person with pierced ears. I know someone who recently did that to her 1 year old. Yikes. I'm with you. Let them make their own decision when they're older.


----------



## dontworry

My friend just got her little four month old's ears done and it just broke my heart. Anytime I'm in the jewelry store and a baby comes in, I have to run out because I know that's why they're there!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hiya ladies!
Im awake only got a few hours sleep really was a nap, but yeah feeling good :)
just watching a bit of tv, Don't Tell The Bride


----------



## dontworry

Oh that reminds me, I watched Season 1 Episode 1 of One Born Every Minute - that is SO up my ally. I love it! Terr even watched some of it with me. :D Have you seen "The Business of Being Born"? Great documentary. I think they're making it into a regular show too.


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> My friend just got her little four month old's ears done and it just broke my heart. Anytime I'm in the jewelry store and a baby comes in, I have to run out because I know that's why they're there!

Irks me no end! They're so innocent and pure and then they get holes in their ears. Not by choice. Grrr.



Hey QB! What's Don't Tell the Bride about?


----------



## Hit Girl

Yeah, I really want to see The Business of Being Born. I hear it's great.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Don't tell the bride is a tv show where the bride and groom split up for 3 weeks and they give the husband a budget of 12,000£ and the bride gets no say in anything of the wedding doesnt pick anything out she is just surprised by what the husband does with all the money picking dress shoes venue food all of it!


----------



## dontworry

I just can't stand the crying. You know they're crying and its the parent's fault for making them feel that pain. :(


----------



## Haylee.

My Mum's best friend took me and got my ears pierced at 4 years old.... I don't think 4 is too bad but a little baby is a different story, I've seen don't tell the bride, it's on foxtel. I reckon I could trust my OH... Maybe... Lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

some of the dresses the guys pick on there... they are just disgusting lol
I think I could trust my hubby... but then again he might prove me wrong :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

My sister got hers pierced young and then I apparently threw a huge fit when they tried to do mine. I did them myself when I got older. I have 3 in each ear, two lips and my bridge just rejected. I mean, it sucked in like grade eight, when everyone else had them, but I'm not too perturbed other then that. I mean, I'd let my LOs get their ears pierced at any age that they're older enough to say they want them! 

Oh, hello there *non existent* AF, how are you today?! :D


----------



## dontworry

Alex - your ticker changed to one day left until testing! AHHHH! How exciting. :D

4 isn't a bad age at all, at least you can say you want it then. I got mine when I was 7. I sat in the chair and had one person on each side, ready to do each ear, and right before she said "Go" I hopped off the chair and ran all the way down the street before my mom caught me, lmao.


----------



## MommaAlexis

*pets ticker quietly* Hahaha I'm SOO nervous. Still two days until I'm aloud to test but whatever! Told him to give me money tomorrow! Haha


----------



## Queen Bee.

I got my ears done at 14 because my dad refused to let my mom get them done whne I was a baby, he said it was wrong and that it was painful for babies. Said he wanted me to be at an age I was sure I wanted them and could be responsable and take care of them.
Ive had them pierced twice now and both times they've closed up I dunno what the deal is


----------



## dontworry

It was weird because after I got my lobes done and they were healed, I took the earrings out and never wore them again. My holes never closed and I never fiddled with them or anything. I put earrings in again when I decided to start stretching them (I'm only at an 8 right now, planning to make it to 00). My ears seem to hold the holes a lot better than the rest of my face, since my lip and nose are both closed up after only a few days with nothing in them. :( I REALLY want my bridge done but I haven't convinced Terron yet lol.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I want my lip pierced but hubby says no, he doesnt mind a tongue ring... but im sure he thinks that will add to his own pleasure lol men, sheesh


----------



## dontworry

I can't pierce my tongue because I am literally tongue-tied lol.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Id be afraid of infection or something


----------



## MommaAlexis

I don't want my tongue but do want my nose! Also, I'm a double zero! DH is 14mm. Haha, I can put my thumb through his ear!


----------



## dontworry

I think 00 is a great size. Some people say bigger than that is "the point of no return" and when some guy at Hot Topic heard me say this, he FLIPPED out on me telling me I was wrong and this and that! Lmao. I just don't think I can go any bigger than 00. I won't let Terron go bigger because when he stretched his, he did it wrong and I know they will get gross if he gets any bigger at all. 

Will someone go pee for me? My dog is laying on my feet and I can't feel my legs because they're asleep!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Sure, got a spare stick?


----------



## dontworry

I've got FOUR! Lol if I thought it'd get there before Christmas I'd totally send you one in the mail. :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha, if it's negative this and next month I'm gonna go all out with bulk opk and hpts. *rolls sleeves up*


----------



## dontworry

I think I might, too. I'm not really sure yet. I really really don't want to temp and whatnot. I don't know why, I just think its so much work!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm not sure if knowing when I ovulate would help, cause then I'd be all stressed out. *sigh* Bed time for me and DH, we work in the morning. Oh well, by the time I get back on here tomorrow night I'll be officially late!! HAPPYYYYY!


----------



## dontworry

I'm only guessing when I ovulate lol. I'm hoping I'm somewhere in the ballpark. Goodnight Alex!
And good morning Chloe!


----------



## Queen Bee.

So what you ladies doing? 
Im just munching on some chicken nuggets and fries :D


----------



## dontworry

I am watching One Born Every Minute. I'm on episode 3 of the first season and I am LOVING it. :) Terron and I are taking notes. I told him that 1) he has to treat me as a princess or I rip his face off. 2) he must obey my every command or I will rip his face off. 3) if I want to take a shower he must join me or I will rip his face off. 4) if he falls asleep or leaves the room for more than ten minutes I will rip his face off.

I think we're doing okay so far. ;)


----------



## MommaAlexis

I tell DH I'll stab him in the jaw. DH wanted to play a round of COD before bed. Sighhhh. I hung out in the baby bump thread for a while.


----------



## dontworry

Terron is on his PS3 right now playing Skyrim lol. I have OBEM blaring loudly so he can't hear anything haha. Dragons are cool and whatnot, but babies are cooler. Unless its a... dragon baby...


----------



## Smile181c

BabyBumpHope said:


> Yey alex - you have to let us know as soon as you test. Sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> Smile - you are doing right by just dtd anyway. Fingers crossed we both catch our eggs! We dtd again this morning - I'm convinced I ovulated Monday and we BDd sat, sun, mon and today. I hope it's enough so far
> 
> X

_I'm also convinced that I ov'd Tuesday. We dtd Sunday and last night but I just have a bad feeling that I'm gonna be out this month  I think it's cause we didn't dtd on Tuesday like we'd *planned* so I just feel like we've missed it?_



dontworry said:


> Also - is anyone else afraid of their boobs getting ugly? Lol! I like my breasts just as they are, and I am constantly worrying about my areolas getting darker and bigger. That seems silly and selfish but I can't help thinking about it lol.
> 
> *Then my friend's hubby says, "We'll call it 'Areo-lay'."* LMAO.

_

I'm not looking forward to my boobs looking ugly, but i'm definitely looking forward to them getting bigger!_



youngmommie said:


> Ok so with my long and irregular periods I thought I was suppose to ovulate tomorrow. Well I just went to the bathroom and i'm spotting. I dunno if AF is here early or I was way off on ovulation and this is implantation bleeding. I'm so excited and so nervous at the same time.:baby: I'm not really sure when I should test either!

_Get to BDing!! _



Hit Girl said:


> youngmommie, sounds like ovulation spotting to me. I had that this month too (I think).
> 
> Nothing but AF for me this month, I just know it. My temps have been going down ever so incrementally the last few days. My boobs are sore as hell but that's normal for AF being around the corner. Haven't had as many cramps as I usually get though which is weird. I know this is gross but I usually get a sort of 'wet' feeling leading up to AF. Not like woohoo! wet, but more like "Oh is that AF?" wet. I think I've been getting that so I'm feeling quite the barren lass right now. :cry:
> 
> Alex, your boobies sound massive. I can't imagine being that big! :haha:

You're not out until she's here hun :hugs: PMA!!​



dontworry said:


> What are your thoughts on circumcision (this is for everyone lol)?

_I don't really have an opinion either way! I don't have a penis (obviously ) so I can't really imagine it from a male's point of view. DF is circumsized (due to medical reasons) but we've talked about it before and I don't think that we'd circumsise our son unless we absolutely had to _



MommaAlexis said:


> Haha, if it's negative this and next month I'm gonna go all out with bulk opk and hpts. *rolls sleeves up*

_I have a feeling you're not going to need to buy the OPKs! You'll be buying HPTs in bulk! Can't wait until you test! Only one more day! x_



dontworry said:


> I'm only guessing when I ovulate lol. I'm hoping I'm somewhere in the ballpark. Goodnight Alex!
> And good morning Chloe!

_Morning :wave:

I haven't been lurking, just been catching up (as you can see!) xx_


----------



## dontworry

I think I'm officially addicted to testing. I want to test again so badly. :(
I want to give birth! It looks like so much fun!


----------



## Smile181c

dontworry said:


> I am watching One Born Every Minute. I'm on episode 3 of the first season and I am LOVING it. :) Terron and I are taking notes. I told him that 1) he has to treat me as a princess or I rip his face off. 2) he must obey my every command or I will rip his face off. 3) if I want to take a shower he must join me or I will rip his face off. 4) if he falls asleep or leaves the room for more than ten minutes I will rip his face off.
> 
> I think we're doing okay so far. ;)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dontworry

I told him he's also not allowed to play on his cell phone the entire time, like the last time I was in the hospital. I'm laying there in pain and he's giggling at his YouTube videos! Jerk.


----------



## Smile181c

_Yeah playing on the phone is not allowed (unless I've asked him for some reason like to give updates or something) x_


----------



## dontworry

I would rather him give me the phone to update people. I can test faster lol. And I don't want any video or pictures of my vuhjayjay. (I don't know if my opinion of this will change or not... I am so grossed out that I might be pooping and I don't want to rewatch that lol).


----------



## Smile181c

_Haha yeah same I'd just be like 'give me the damn phone I'll do it!'

I quite like to have the birth videoed! Although I don't think my child 18 years down the line would appreciate having a video of his/her birth hanging round the house somewhere! 

I do want pictures though of labour and when he/she is placed on my chest - maybe not the pushing part. x_


----------



## dontworry

I just watched one of the births on here when the girl had her face covered by a sheet so nobody would see her "push face" lol. I feel like that could be me. I might be too distracted to cover myself though.


----------



## Smile181c

_Yeah I've seen that one - thought she was a bit of a twat really lol, I'm not gonna be devastated if there are pictures of me pushing, I'll probably look at them and be like   _


----------



## dontworry

Yeah that young girl would not get off of her phone lol. Even when the doctor was talking to her, she was texting. Kinda rude!


----------



## Smile181c

_I know! It's like what's more important, facebook or the birth of your baby?? _


----------



## Queen Bee.

well I think I would be on facebook most of the time during birth because I live 3k miles from home and Id wanna keep the family updated every minute of it


----------



## dontworry

I have to admit that during my friend's first birth, I updated Facebook literally the minute her son was born lmao. I pre-wrote the status and then added his specs when he came out!


----------



## Smile181c

_I think that's a bit different though if you're updating for the sake of family members, but you could clearly tell with that girl that she just wasn't bothered lol x_


----------



## dontworry

I want to test I want to test I want to test I want to test.

GAH.


----------



## Smile181c

A lot of people do get BFPs at 9DPO even though it's early! list your symptoms for us :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Well today they are: cramping in lower back, headache, sore nipples, nausea, and acid reflux. Not as many as I've had this week, but still feeling weird. 

I wouldn't be able to test until tomorrow (which is the real 9dpo, since my sleeping schedule is whack!). I really want to hold out until my period is due but I don't see that happening lol.


----------



## Smile181c

Test tomorrow :thumbup:

Jess - I got EWCM!!


----------



## dontworry

I just read! Are you gonna molest your man now?!?


----------



## Hit Girl

Nice symptom list there Jess!


----------



## dontworry

I am about to pass the eff out! We went to WalMart at 3am to do the last of our shopping, lol. All of Terron's coworkers were making fun of him for coming in on his night off, and some of the ladies were heckling him for not getting me a Christmas present yet. I like them. :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

You can go to the shops at 3am???


----------



## Hit Girl

Sorry, get some sleep. :) Nighty night lovely girl. x


----------



## Smile181c

dontworry said:


> I just read! Are you gonna molest your man now?!?

I am indeed :haha:


----------



## dontworry

WalMart is the ONLY store open at 3am here haha. It's open 24/7. The only day it is closed is Christmas, I think, and that's only because ours is owned by a very religious couple (they wouldn't even sell alcohol for the longest time, now they sell beer and wine). Lucky for us, though, as Terr will get holiday pay anyway, which is twice the amount as usual! Woohoo! 

Okay, now I'm really off to bed. I'll be back later. Lets see if I can hold out for testing lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

Morning! How is everyone today? :xmas3:

Chloe, love the new avatar. Very festive. :xmas16:


----------



## dontworry

I am up and ready for the day! Drinking some eggnog to get into the mood for wrapping Christmas presents and baking some cookies! We're celebrating Christmas tomorrow with my family, and then on Christmas Eve we'll be with Terron's family, and then Christmas day it will just be Terron and I and we'll probably go and see a movie like we usually do. :D
I just have to pull myself away from the computer to get started! Lol I still have to do the dishes before getting into the kitchen.


----------



## dontworry

OH, and forgot to add that I did NOT test this morning. I am trying to hold out, despite being very bipolar about it all lmao.


----------



## youngmommie

So I am really confused as to what is going on with my body right now. I am still bleeding but it is old blood and its not much at all. I've had a headache the last few hours but i think thats from the busy day i had at work. I not sure whats going on. Do you think its early AF or just implnatation bleeding.


----------



## dontworry

I would think implantation bleeding would be brighter, wouldn't it? I don't know because I've never had it! I wish you all the luck in the world, though! :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey youngmommie. Where exactly are you at in your cycle?

This sounds exactly like what happened to me last month. I had about 7 straight days of spotting old blood. Then my period turned up as normal. Weird. Nothing like that this month though.


----------



## Hit Girl

Side note: This thread has almost reached 2000 posts! Yay us. :mrgreen:


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> Side note: This thread has almost reached 2000 posts! Yay us. :mrgreen:

We should get a sticker for this or something! Lmao. I wonder if my journal will ever come this far. I hope so, as I plan to use it for my pregnancy and parenting journal too. :haha:

I managed to get half of my dishes done, but then I got an email from a very kind lady on Facebook who has a huge bag of baby clothes for my Mekyha! She is giving them to me/us completely free and she is driving over an hour just to get them to me in time for the holidays. I'm hoping to wash and dry them quickly and drop them off with my friend as an early Christmas present. WOOHOO! So glad there are nice people in the world! So now I'm sitting here with my front door wide open so I can tell when she gets here lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

That is so lovely!! That's exactly what this season is all about. The world needs more people like her (and us :haha: ).


----------



## dontworry

She just came by and it's actually TWO big bags of clothes! Yay! The clothes are so stinkin' cute. I'm so tempted to steal some but I know that when I have kiddos, all of these clothes are coming back to me lmao. Now must throw them in the wash! 

I know, I love that there are people like this in this world. This woman said she had five kids of her own, and if I/my friend needed ANYTHING else, to just give her a call and she'll gather some stuff up. :)


----------



## dontworry

By the way, your little Chrismukkah badge is adorable! Made me giggle. :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> By the way, your little Chrismukkah badge is adorable! Made me giggle. :haha:

Thank you. :) I thought I should make my signature a bit seasonal so I whipped it up.

Wow that lady is incredible! Two bags! Your friend will be completely blown away. :happydance:


----------



## dontworry

She better be!  

Alright, I must finish my dishes and get onto wrapping while the dishes dry! I will be back! Because I am easily distracted!


----------



## Hit Girl

Enjoy the dishes you see you in a jiffy!


----------



## MommaAlexis

DH CAVED! Got two FRER!!! Testing in the morning!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssss. :thumbup:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lol after two weeks of DH saying I'm not a C, MAYBE a b, we went to bra store.. Nope, I'm a C. Haha. In yo face! I'm so excited for morning!


----------



## Hit Girl

Tomorrow morning will be filled with anticipation for all of us!

How many hours away is that from now (so we can all be on here at the right time)?


----------



## dontworry

Alex, that is great news!! :D 

(Told you I couldn't stay away - finished the dishes at least!)

I will be up early to check on here and see your results!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I work at 9:30 am, it's 9:13pm here right now. So sometime before then!


----------



## Hit Girl

That's just before midnight here. I'll definitely be on. :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha wow. I'm usually on here until 2 or 3 am but just started work so I've had to sleep at normal hours.


----------



## Hit Girl

I hate how works screws your life up like that. Where are you working at the moment?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hostess at a Diner. Pays pretty well considering all I do is sit people. LOL. And it works perfectly with DH's schedule because I finish at two and he doesn't start until five, so DSD is never alone and we get some time together every day.


----------



## Hit Girl

That works perfectly.

Percentage-wise, how sure are you right now?


----------



## MommaAlexis

99.99998% Like, I know I am, but there's this nagging doubt that I'll never be pregnant.


----------



## dontworry

Super stoked for you to test, Alex! 

Presents wrapped and only got to make the cookies now. Yay!


----------



## Hit Girl

Eeeeeeeeeeeeek!!! So exciting!


Jess, you're a machine. A Christmas machine!


----------



## dontworry

YEAH! CHRISTMAS MACHINE! Let meh jingle dem bellz!

Lmao I'm also watching Resident Evil while baking. How badass am I?


----------



## MommaAlexis

DSD's mom is all of a sudden demanding legal papers for custody? OI!


----------



## dontworry

Is she not normally involved in her life? That stinks. :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

No normally we have her one week one week, but since moving 8 hours away we wanted to do two weeks two weeks because it's just not affordable paying 600 bucks every week to get her here and back. Now she's saying she won't let us have her again until he pays child support, but they share her equal amounts, so I really don't think that he should have to pay her any money. *head bash* Which she follows this whole message to ME on MY facebook with "this doesn't concern you so don't reply" ... I've been in her life since she was 5 months old, yes it concerns me! and even if I didn't, why message ME about it?!


----------



## dontworry

Sounds like she's a lot of fun to deal with lol. The child support thing stinks too... that's a lot of money. Especially if you're sharing custody...


----------



## Charisse19

It's my first time here.
My name is charisse, and im 19.
I have my period on the 9th December and ended on the 15th.
And now, it's 23december,
im experiencing severe cramping and notice some very very light
bleeding. The cramps are so bad till it's like im gonna have my period.
Me and my boy are sexually active.
Is there any possibility im pregnant?
As i think it's still early for me to use a pregnancy kit and test
right?
Please advice.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Well, she wants us to come up THERE for every visit now, well, not me. Just him. Where we have no where to live. AND pay child support, also wants him to get a new job, because he's a server at a bar and she thinks this isn't appropriate. Where she doesn't even have a job, and like, does she think he'll be bringing her to work with him? Seriously? ..Where do you get off? -ranting- I'm so annoyed that she still feels the need to consider me just some random girlfriend, when I've been around her daughter basically her whole life and we're getting married in two months. We can't afford child support and travel and hotels for up there and two weeks off work every month! That's a ridiculous amount of money!


----------



## Hit Girl

Alex, this really really sucks. The whole situation stinks. It seems insane to me that she feels she can dictate what he does for a job when she doesn't work herself.


----------



## dontworry

Hi Charisse! How long are your cycles usually? I think it would be too soon to test, and it sounds like you're having some weird symptoms. Do you have insurance? You could always see your doctor and they would be able to point you in the right direction. :) 

Alex - those are impossible requests on her side. I hope that if she demands custody papers that you and your man will fight hard for the little girl. That's just not fair at all. :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omfg omg omg omg omg omg bfp omg omg omg omg


----------



## Hit Girl

Uhhhhh..... what?? YOU TESTED?????


----------



## dontworry

Did you just test?!


----------



## Hit Girl

:brat: OMG Alex don't leave us hanging!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I did! I can't upload pictures yet but the lines showed up AS I WAS PEEING ON IT. and DARK. No questioning it! I'M A MOMMY!!!!


----------



## dontworry

-heart attack-

I am updating the front page as I type. LMAO. How exciting! Congrats!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm going back to my baby daddy, just wanted everyone to know! I'll let you know how everythign goes this week.. OMG!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

AMAZING.

Wow. I'm in shock! Massive hugs and congratulations!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

I am still in awe! :) So happy for you!


----------



## Hit Girl

Woohoo! Front page is updated!


----------



## dontworry

Front page is updated!


(And I finished my cookies and they're amazing. Would rather have a :bfp: lmao!)


----------



## Hit Girl

The other girls are going to freak out when they get back in here.

Can we see photos of these cookies?


----------



## dontworry

It always seems like so much happens when there are only one or two girls in here! I wonder who will be the next BFP!? 
At least we were right in thinking that this was going to be someone's month!!


----------



## Haylee.

Congratulations Alexis!!
I'm so happy for you! Yay 2 :bfp: down :yipee:
Xx


----------



## dontworry

It will be crazy when the front page says ALL BFP! MUAHAHA! Wouldn't that be fabulous?!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hi ladiesss!
Hows everyone?


----------



## dontworry

Hey Miranda! Everything is good in my neck of the woods. :) Made lots of cookies and wrapped presents tonight! Now I'm watching Knocked Up and twiddling my thumbs! I've got to get to bed by 2am tonight lol.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hubby's gone out of comatose mode and is like, airing the house out cause he was smoking when we found out. Hahaha. I was going to wait to tell him but I was like screaming so he came in! OMG! I'm saying girl. And she's definitely hanging out on my right side !


----------



## dontworry

Who are you guys going to tell first? Is he super stoked?!


----------



## MommaAlexis

We already told our two best friends, then it'll be my dad, aunt and my big sister! Then when we're ready to tell everyone I'm telling my mom, cause she's a hugeeeee drama freak and we want to wait as long as possible but not step on anyone's toes either!

He can tell my daddy!


----------



## dontworry

Aww, does he get along with your dad pretty well? Lol Terron will never have to deal with that as my dad isn't in my life. He's still terrified of my grandpa since he's the only "father figure" in my life! 

I can't wait to tell my mom. I want to tell her first. :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

My dad and him have this bromance thing. I dunno. They call each other every weekend. *shrug* I wish I could be close to my mommy but nooo. She's a 12 year old in a grown woman's body! It's always been a pain. We're naming it after my grampa! We had already decided if it's a girl it's going to be Meloti Rae Cameron, and if it's a boy Connor ray Cameron! :)


----------



## dontworry

You guys were super prepared for this! Names picked and everything! How exciting. :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha, yeah, I've been harrassing him to TTC for a year! Our first cycle TTC we got it! I feel so lucky after seeing how hard it has been for everyone else! I'll definitely still be around, and of course you'll meet up with me in the next week right?!


----------



## dontworry

HELL YEAH. I hope so lol.
Yeah you definitely need to stick around and tell us all about your nipple erections and your pregnancy! :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha, DH bought me a nice bra today too, AS IF I GREW THAT FAST.. I read somewhere on average people only grow two cup sizes.. I grew two cup sizes in two weeks.... OMG It's going to kill me. They're going to kill me via boob. Is it weird I didn't get frequent urination until right now? I've gone pee every like half hour since finding out!


----------



## dontworry

That is sort of weird! It may just be the excitement! I pee more when I'm excited. I'm like a dog that way. 

When are you going to call the doctors? 

Your boobs are gonna suffocate you!


----------



## Smile181c

OMG Alex! Congratulations!! I'm seriously so happy for you right now!!

2BFPs down!! :wohoo:


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, are you still feeling like it's on its way?


----------



## dontworry

I feel like I am out. I don't know why, I'm just feeling pretty negative about it. I think I am trying to suppress my hopes so that I'm not horribly let down if AF comes... you know?

I am cramping right now. I have been cramping this entire week. But cramps a few days before AF comes isn't that rare for me. Idk, just losing hope but trying to stay positive!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Congrats on BFP!

Just watching a bit of tv here, cant believe tomorrow is christmas eve! 
I seem to get more excited the closer it gets lol
Hubby is crashed out asleep on the sofa at the moment, so trying not to be noisy lol
Which for me is hard to do :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm suppressing the hope too Jess but you're not out until she's here so don't suppress it so much that its not there anymore! 

We need to take Alex's attitude. "i AM pregnant"

PMA dust :dust:


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, I am totally with you on that one. Ugh.


----------



## Hit Girl

What do twinges feel like? I felt some of those today but it could have just been wind. :haha:


----------



## dontworry

When I thought I felt a twinge, it was like this localized pulling/pinching feeling on one side of my uterus. I don't know what "twinges" are supposed to be (the egg implanting?).


----------



## Hit Girl

God I have no idea. What I felt was like fizzy drink on your tongue but pinpointed to an area near my bellybutton. You know what I mean? It hurt a little bit but it was more like a zap/pulling feeling.


----------



## Smile181c

Apparently :shrug: I imagine a twinge to be a pulling/tugging sensation too (I say imagine cause I don't have them lol)


----------



## dontworry

Well we are a completely useful bunch, lmao!


----------



## Hit Girl

The mystery remains. :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha :dohh: well we are all doing it for the first time Lol

I have a question for Alex! What days did you BD on this cycle? I always ask this to girls who get their BFP :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

What are you ladies doing for Christmas?


----------



## dontworry

I'm curious to hear about this too. :)


----------



## Smile181c

We're having christmas at my mums this year :) she's cooking for 16 people so we have to have a marquee (fully heated, and floored) in the garden!


----------



## Queen Bee.

We are having Christmas at my mother in laws, last year was crazy loud kids and paper everywhere lol suppose thats really christmas though


----------



## Smile181c

Thats def what christmas is all about at ours! We have so many young children in the family that it's always a bit chaotic when we all get together!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Christmas at my families was a bit different which is why I found it strange I think, our christmas was just my parents my grandparents and my brother, so it was kinda quiet and I spent most of time in the kitchen with my mom when I was young!


----------



## Smile181c

Ah that's nice! I'm kinda clumsy so I'm not allowed in the kitchen when my mums cooking cause I get in her way :haha: I keep an eye on the kids :thumbup: 

So if she moans when I get pg, I can tell her it's her fault :rofl:


----------



## Queen Bee.

are your hubbies all overly protective... mine talks about the things I can and cannot do when preggers, he says im not allowed to go anywhere by myself, incase I fall or something happens, he also says im not to do laundry cause he doesnt want me lifting anything or bending too much I really cannot help but giggle at him, its cute and funny all at the sametime, I swear once we find out we are preggers he will follow me around like a lost puppy or something lol


----------



## Smile181c

Haha no we had a chat last night and the only rules he's given me are that I'm not allowed to be nasty to him (unneccessarily lol) and that I can't poo when giving birth :dohh:

Thanks for all the lovely comments about helping me lift things! :dohh:

I let him off though, cause I know he'll do all that stuff anyway :cloud9:


----------



## Queen Bee.

lol my hubby says he is encouraging me to get teh painkillers during birth so I dont bite his head of during it :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha Matts the same. When I told him I don't want an epidural or any other medication other than G&A he was like well don't bother shouting at me when you're in pain then! Men!


----------



## Hit Girl

QB he sounds so sweet. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

I told him I want to try just gas and air, but he is not so sure I could do it... but I have this feelign I can lol but I probably wont be able to and will be begging for the epidural! 

Gah I cannot wait to be pregnant!!


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I just realised that I might be painting my OH in a bad light :dohh: 

He's lovely really - a lot of the things he says are just in jest - I'm weird enough, that I find him funny :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hit-girl : when he wants to be, just kidding he really is, but like all men he has his moments :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh my goddddd so happy for alex :) Congratulations, first cycle, you are sooo lucky!!!

I have been keeping quiet lately, my puppy has been keeping me distracted, and also taking my mind off TTC, which is a good thing, as I guess I should really be giving my body a break for at least a month or so. I had some more spotting this morning, I wonder if AF is finally approaching.



> are your hubbies all overly protective... mine talks about the things I can and cannot do when preggers, he says im not allowed to go anywhere by myself, incase I fall or something happens, he also says im not to do laundry cause he doesnt want me lifting anything or bending too much I really cannot help but giggle at him, its cute and funny all at the sametime, I swear once we find out we are preggers he will follow me around like a lost puppy or something lol

This is sooo funny, as soon as I fell pg my OH was like you are not going to work you are not lifting this that and the other, you are not walking up stairs hahahaha. I told him to man up and did go to work of course, but he used to get really funny, like if we were in a busy shopping centre he wouldnt let me use my phone when I was walking because he said I had to concentrate in not bumping into people/things :haha: 

xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

haha, I geuss all men get that way then?
I could see my hubby shielding my bump from people in shopping center :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw that's so sweet!


----------



## sharonfruit

I suppose it must be hard for them because theres nothing they can do :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

foot rubs and back rubs are a start :D lol
but yeah i see your point, I think he'll be very into the pregnancy, we've already decided on names and that we wont find out sex til baby is born :)


----------



## Smile181c

We've decided on names too :thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

we decided to name a boy after his great grandfather who passed away a while back, he had alzheimers, He says he was his hero and I found it so sweet :)


----------



## Smile181c

Aw that's lovely :)

Our chosen first names are just ones we like but then our middle names are after our parents :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aw, I love it! :D


----------



## Smile181c

Well we're quite lucky because both of our mums are called Sarah so that ones sorted, and the mix between my dad and Matts dad is Gavin (Gareth & Kevin) so that's a ready made name too :thumbup: 

I'm not too keen on Gavin as a name really but it's more the meaning that we're going with :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah, my hubby decided he liked the girls name... Im not so fond of it yet he keeps telling me its good though... Its REALLY unique name I chose the middle name though.


----------



## Smile181c

Will you share it on here? I'll understand if you don't want to!

Ours are Erin and Louis (pronounced Louie) :thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Rikku Skye.
James Alan.
See what I mean about the girls name?
At first I wanted Chloe Marie, but I have seen so many Chloes lately and it started to put me off it.


----------



## Queen Bee.

oh and its pronounced, Ree-koo.


----------



## sharonfruit

I've never heard it before but its cute! and I like Skye!X


----------



## Queen Bee.

I'm almost embarrased to say it, but he got it from one of his games Final Fantasy... He is a major gamer though, gotta love it 

:haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: thats very cute! Whenever I think of a name I like I always try and remember where I heard it, so I can tell the baby when its older, its normally a film :haha: x


----------



## Smile181c

Thats a really sweet name :thumbup:

When I was younger Chloe was really unpopular - I only knew one other, but now there do seem to be a lot (excluding myself! haha)


----------



## Queen Bee.

I always hear a name in a film that I like and mention it to him and he's like... Nahh, I like the ones we picked already lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

omg, I totally forgot your name was Chloe! lol
Love the name! :thumbup:


----------



## sharonfruit

When I mention a name I like and he says no, I say, 'Well it will grow on you' :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Maybe I needa start saying that too :haha:
Just not give him the option to not like it!
the first time he mentioned Rikku I was stunned, I wasw like, Whaaa? 
but its started to actually grow on me lol


----------



## Smile181c

Haha it is indeed :haha: My middle name is Amelia though ;)

I haven't budged on Erin and Matt likes it now! Same as he won't budge on Louis/Louie and it's growing on me!

On a TTC side note - I *think* I've ov'd now (CM has gone back to being drier and more sticky) so I'm between 1 and 3DPO...I've been having pains in my right side (where ovary is) all morning - this can only mean good things right?

I'm so confused cause I have no idea when i usually ov! :wacko:


----------



## sharonfruit

All sounds good to me. Its a mare when you dont know where your body is at! X


----------



## Webbykinskt

Congrats Alex!! 2 down!! Who's next? Haha xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

I never know, I just see what the calendar says :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

I just got AF cramps. I will not be next. I will not be passing 'Go'. I will not be collecting two hundred dollars.

:brat:


----------



## sharonfruit

:( Sorry xx


----------



## Smile181c

Are you sure it's AF? :nope: xx


----------



## youngmommie

Well i'm out for this month:cry:What I thought could have been implantation bleeding has now turned in to AF. I was really hoping :( Congrats Alex!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm sorry sweetie!! :hugs:

But heres to January! It'll be our month!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Sorry to hear that youngmommie. :hugs:

No, my AF hasn't turned up yet. But these cramps were the most AF-like I've had so far. I usually get them a bit more than this though.


----------



## Smile181c

When is AF due?? xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Either Christmas Day or Boxing Day.


----------



## Smile181c

That's not so bad, there's still a couple more days left - she may shock you!

:dust:


----------



## Hit Girl

I would LOVE to be shocked. I really would. My temps have def gone up! I'm waiting for them to go back down before AF. That's what happens, right?


----------



## Smile181c

I would have thought that they'd have gone down by now? I'm not too sure on temping!

High temps are definitely a good sign though!! xx


----------



## Smile181c

According to Google it should be a day or 2 before AF when the temps would come down, but it could be the day of :wacko:


----------



## Hit Girl

That's interesting. I guess I figured they would be gradually dropping in the five days or so leading up to it. But, oh well. We'll see. I'm still a bit fluish/feeling a bit sickish so that could be responsible for the temps staying up.


----------



## Smile181c

It could be :/ I have everything crossed!


----------



## Hit Girl

At least next month we won't be staying at someone else's place (like we were this month) so we won't have to be as careful regarding being obvious and we'll feel more comfortable about DTD. Oh wait I just remembered, the DH has to go away for business for ten days in January! Most likely around ovulation. GOD^%$%#@%[email protected]!&^%$#%[email protected]!$#[email protected]!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Smile181c

Oh no!! Has he got the dates that he's going away? x


----------



## Hit Girl

According to my 'My Days' app, it says I'll be dropping the egglet on the 8th of January. Don't know when he's heading off but I'm hoping it's from the 20th or something like that.


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah here's hoping he doesn't have to go til late January!! 
How are you other than that? xx


----------



## Hit Girl

I just found this page which is about women who got a BFP when they thought they were definitely getting their period. I'm clinging onto these stories like my dwindling belief in Santa Claus when I was a little girl (you know - convincing myself that it must be true, even though all logical signs pointed elsewhere).


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm alright. We've had a very chilled out night watching movies. Dirty Rotten Scoundrels! :mrgreen:

How are you my love? Been BDing?


----------



## Smile181c

I cling onto these stories as well hoping that I'm in the same boat as some of those lucky ladies!!

We have been BDing like mad lol CD5, 8, 9, 12 and 13! I'm on CD14 now but I think I've already ov'd :wacko: I have NO idea!! I'm hoping to God that if I have then we've caught the egg xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Wow you HAVE been busy! Sounds like there's a lot of egg-catching potential there. Are you taking prenatal vitamins yet?


----------



## Smile181c

I am indeed, I'm taking sanatogen "mum to be" vitamins with folic acid! 

https://i39.tinypic.com/126bguw.jpg

See to me it seems as though we haven't done enough! :dohh: I keep seeing the 2 day gap between CD5-8 and CD9-12 and thinking but what about those days! :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Hahahaha. I know what you mean. We only managed to get two BD sessions in while were were away. That is NOWHERE near enough. But you did way more dancing than that! :)

Those vitamins look good. Do they contain iodine? Are they once or twice daily?


----------



## MommaAlexis

dontworry said:


> That is sort of weird! It may just be the excitement! I pee more when I'm excited. I'm like a dog that way.
> 
> When are you going to call the doctors?
> 
> Your boobs are gonna suffocate you!


:haha:
Too funny! We're going up to the hospital after the holidays. I don't drink or anything to begin with and we couldn't get the time off work, so my holidays *were* nothing special this year. But the hospitals are always jammed full on the holidays so I'm going to wait for the crowds to split, moses style!


----------



## Hit Girl

Gotta love Moses, especially at this time of year. :haha: Are you taking vitamins too?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Smile181c said:


> Haha :dohh: well we are all doing it for the first time Lol
> 
> I have a question for Alex! What days did you BD on this cycle? I always ask this to girls who get their BFP :haha:

Uhh... I have a... active sex life.... Two-Three times a day for the first three weeks. We took two days off cause we were tired around the time I was *supposed* to have ovulated, which I have no idea when that was now!


----------



## Smile181c

I know it's cliche - but it only takes one time!

They don't contain iodine, should I be taking that? I have to take mine once a day :thumbup:

Good choice to wait till after the holidays alex :thumbup: xx


----------



## Smile181c

Wow - no wonder you caught that egg! :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Right. That's it. It's going to be at least 2-3 times a day with my DH. :haha: Hopefully he won't cry.

My doc said iodine was very important, just like folic acid. :shrug: Maybe there's an iodine supplement around? If you get lots of iodine-rich foods it's all good.


----------



## Smile181c

Hmm I will have to search for iodine now!

I don't think DF could cope with 2-3 times a day!! He'd be begging me to leave him alone!! :rofl:


----------



## Hit Girl

Chloe, same here. I'm sure in theory he'd be all over it but then he'd get all cerebral about it and say "Do you think we've done enough now?" :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha yeah "I'm pretty sure you're pregnant now, can we stop?" :rofl:


----------



## MommaAlexis

LOL! We haven't DTD for the last week cause my boobs hurt to even look at, but he bought me this nice new bra that makes them feel better, so I think I'm going to try to pounce on him tonight. *WHOOP* It was funny, when we went to buy the tests, this was our shopping cart :

Pickles
Lube
FRERs.

Look on her face!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Alkaline Foods for Conception 

Potentially interesting?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Also yeah I have since August!

*Taken vitamins


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl: bet she thought you had an interesting night ahead of you!!


----------



## Hit Girl

She probably thought, "You guys are two kinky bitches".


----------



## Hit Girl

Alrighty my beautiful girls. It's bedtime here in the land of kangaroos.


----------



## Smile181c

Hit Girl said:


> Alkaline Foods for Conception
> 
> Potentially interesting?

Interesting! Although I thought Saliva killed sperm? This website says saliva is alkaline? Surely if sperm preferred an alkaline environment, saliva would be ideal? lol


----------



## Hit Girl

I didn't know that about saliva killing sperm. It seems everything kills those little swimmers. Geez, for blokes they sure are sensitive aren't they? :haha:

Talk to you all in the morning. Take care. x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies, lol just read through the last 3 and half pages, You girls are AWESOME!!
Love this thread, :D I couldnt never get my hubby to do it 2-3times a day, im pretty sure he'd start hiding from me :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Night HitGirl!

Haha stalking him around the house :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha, after three years of it, i occasionally take a month or two off and he gets all "You aren't attracted to me anymore!" :( And I'm like no.. I'm giving my girl a break!!


----------



## Smile181c

Aw yeah it's ok for him! He doesn't have to have to deal with anything inside him all the time! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

im like excited tonight just because im getting chinese and bubbly wine tonight :D


----------



## Smile181c

Nice! I love getting chinese takeaways! YUM :D

I may have a glass of wine tonight, just to celebrate not going back to work until the 9th! :yipee:


----------



## Queen Bee.

yay no work!
I dont work so im always at home, lol very boring!
my days are usually spent infront of the laptop.


----------



## Smile181c

I'd like to be able to not work, but OH can't afford all the bills on his own :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah understand that! 
We spend so much on heating every 2 weeks its nuts


----------



## Smile181c

We're quite frugal with our heating :haha: we have it on at the moment when we're home but we didn't start until a couple of weeks ago! We'd just cuddle up under the sofa with a duvet :thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Its been too cold here not to havei t on, was -4 couple nights ago we got snow and ice, was so bad my mother in law couldnt get her car out


----------



## Smile181c

Ouch! Our weather hasn't been anywhere near as bad as that! I hate cold with a passion lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

me too, my hands and feet get really cold I usually shove them up hubbys back... he doesnt apreciate it much :haha: but he has soooo much body heats its amazing!


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl: I do the same, DF hates it when I have cold feet! I call him my personal radiator lol if it's cold in bed I practically lie on top of him to get warm!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I do too, but sometimes I just get waaaaay too warm when he is lying beside me (with one leg and arm draped over me usually lol) just gotta kick off the blanket


----------



## Smile181c

Is our OH the same person?? :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

How scary would that be? :haha:
glad I have someone to relate to :D 
and the same age very cool!


----------



## Smile181c

I love how a lot of us are a similar age on this thread, it's nice to actually be able to speak freely about TTC without worrying that someone's gonna comment on how 'young' we are or something similar!

When are you 21? xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

October 21st, I got a bit to go...
Sorry to so long to reply father in law stopped by with Christmas presents


----------



## Smile181c

That's ok :)

Aw you have ages to wait! I'm May :) Some of my friends are already 21 though! lol x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yup, Sooo long til my birthday!
Hubbys is in June, so trying to figure out something special to do for him!


----------



## Smile181c

Is it his 21st too?


----------



## Queen Bee.

No he is a bit older than me, he will be 28.
Bit of an age gap but doesnt really matter to us


----------



## Queen Bee.

No he is a bit older than me, he will be 28.
Bit of an age gap but doesnt really matter to us


----------



## Smile181c

Nah i don't think age is a big deal when you get to this sort of age to be honest! Each to their own!


----------



## sharonfruit

> im like excited tonight just because im getting chinese and bubbly wine tonight

Were getting a takeaway tomorrow - Xmas eve treat :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hoping I feel better before we get chinese because my tummy is reallllly upset at the minute. Blah,


----------



## Smile181c

Oh no :(

We always go to my mums on xmas eve cause she makes a huge buffet lol but at Matt's parents they have a takeaway! xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Well ladies I am going to lay down for a lil bit and see if that helps my tummy a bit, See ya soon :)


----------



## Smile181c

Have a nice nap - speak later :wave:


----------



## dontworry

Good morning everyone! 
It's 9am here and I only got 5 hours of sleep because I woke up for a glass of water and got horrible "acid reflux" and a tummy ache. BLEH. Not a good sign considering I always get an upset stomach before AF shows up. :( 

Oh well. I've decided that if AF comes, I'm having Terron take me to the casino to get me wasted. Lmao. I am watching Jurassic Park (again! I'm obsessed.) and drooling over this: My Future Baby. Lol! SO CUTE. (I always joke about how I'm such a goth on the inside lol.)

How is everyone? I'm excited cause I get to open presents today!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Still not feeling so great, trying to eat some chinese but really dont think thats going to help. Thinking I might have caught a stomach bug or something... ughhh right before christmas too!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I bought Joel his three favourite DVDs in the world for Christmas, and it cost me sixty bucks, and I accidentally forgot it outside the mall for like ten minutes and someone stole it :( SO UPSET!!


----------



## dontworry

That totally sucks! <-- This applies to both Alex and Miranda's situations!!

I am also feeling like utter crap right now. I had a fabulous time with my family, and got TONS of awesome presents (tons of cupcake things [cause I collect them lol], a new blender, a hand mixer, some new mixing bowls and measuring cups, some lotions and a few books to read) and then we ate amazing ham and sweet potatoes and had chocolate creme pie. And now I feel like vomiting. :( My stomach isn't even full anymore and I still feel so sick. I almost got sick on the way home, in the car! BLAHHH. 

Hope everyone else is having a nice day! I'll be around until Terr goes to work, unless I pass out from exhaustion lol.


----------



## MommaAlexis

How do I attach photos in here?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Tests :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo0358.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MommaAlexis

They look so light on here haha, I assure you they're so pink they're almost red in RL.


----------



## dontworry

They are definitely DEFINITELY positives! Holy crap, I want! Where's mine?! 

I just posted a shitload of photos on my journal and I'm still going lol. I'm in such a sharing mood.


----------



## Hit Girl

Morning ladies. :hi:

Jess, even though you felt sick from it, that food sounded awesome!!

Alex, you lucky girl. I'd frame those.


----------



## dontworry

The food _was_ very delicious. :) My grandparents always make the best food. I don't know whats going to happen when I have to make a Thanksgiving or Christmas dinner. :( I'm really good at baking but TERRIBLE at cooking meat. I can't even stand to touch it raw lol. With the exception of fish, because I love sushi.

How are you this morning, Hit Girl? :)


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm alright. I just have that AF-is-on-the-way feeling. I don't feel PMSy but I just REALLY don't want my period.

How are you feeling in that department?


----------



## dontworry

You basically described it lol. AF is due in four days, so I will bet that in about two or three, I'll get a really upset stomach and start being very hormonal and PMS-y (aka: BITCHY) to Terron. I told him that I still have a little hope that we'll get a positive, but it's almost all gone. I just am a Debbie Downer lol. 
Today I've had sore nipples (still! I am never touching them again cause I bet its from when I saw them leak!), nausea, and acid reflux of course this morning, which really sucked. :(


----------



## dontworry

I am also getting very irritated with my signature on here. Lmao. I am SO anal about it looking "right". I don't even know what "right" IS!! I need to fix it!

And I wanted to ask Chloe how to change your font? I need to snoop around! And I need to pee!


----------



## Hit Girl

I just said to the DH, "I want to be radiant, not bleeding." Sums it all up right there.

Aw lovely, I share your angst. I had weird acid reflux too and a few times where I 'wet-burped' (gross - sorry) but I think it was all because I was sick. I feel like having a total bitch-fit right now but I can't be bothered.


----------



## Hit Girl

Changing your font is easy peasy. (Post in Advanced mode. BAM!)


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> I just said to the DH, "I want to be radiant, not bleeding."

That is exactly it, lol. 

Random - anyone notice how they never show them birthing the "afterbirth" on One Born Every Minute? Maybe I only notice that because I couldn't take my eyes off of it when my friend delivered her placenta both times lol. It's just so disgusting. Maybe that's why they didn't do it - LOL. Answered my own question.

I have been having those wet burps too, and they are so yucky. :( I woke up early and couldn't get back to bed because I had the acid reflux so badly after drinking a stupid glass of water.


----------



## dontworry

You're _*so*_ smart.

Lmao


----------



## Hit Girl

Well, that's just downright showing off. :haha:


----------



## dontworry

:haha:

Now I'm trying to figure out a way to make it permanent? Like to get the text to always look that way, or do I have to edit it every time?


----------



## Hit Girl

I have a feeling you have to do it each time... but I'll investigate... :bunny:


----------



## dontworry

How silly would that be? Even on Neopets you can change the text! Lmao.


----------



## Hit Girl

From what I've found (or haven't found) I'm pretty sure it's an 'each time' thing. Not too much of a kerfuffle if you're in advanced mode.


----------



## Hit Girl

What's a Neopet? Does it look like a dog version of Keanu Reeves from the Matrix?


----------



## Queen Bee.

hiya ladies, hows everyone?


----------



## dontworry

Vickie said:


> you have to do it every time I'm afraid

Yeah everytime. :( Boo! 
Neopets.com is a website where you make these little virtual pets and feed them, and whatnot lmao. There are games to play and they also have forums on there where you can talk to other members. Its made for kids but of course I still play it. 

Hi Miranda! How are you feeling?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I'm actually feeling better, dunno what was with me last night though!
Can't believe its Christmas eve!! ahh! so wonderful! :D


----------



## dontworry

I've still got a couple of hours til Christmas Eve. I'm not even looking forward to it, to be honest lmao. I just wanted to see my family and that's what I got today. Tomorrow we're going to the in-laws and we still haven't gotten his little brother something. I'm afraid to see what they got us lol. That sounds horrible and unappreciative but they really do not know how to shop for things. Last year they bought Terron the most ghetto pair of jeans I have ever seen in my life... Bleh!

We got them a nice DVD player and some DVDs for it, since theirs broke a while back and they are stuck watching TV.


----------



## Queen Bee.

:haha: Ghetto jeans... so funny!
Thankfully my mother-in-law knows how to shop! especially for clothes I think its because she has 4 daughters (7,11,20,23) :) Father in law gave the both of us a 25£ gift card for a clothes shop excited about that lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm sooooo tired. Work is just draining me! I just started work two weeks ago, should I tell them now as my job requires me to be on my feet all day? I'm worried they'll find a reason to fire me if they find out I'm pregnant now because it's something based pretty much on my looks. Or wait it out and prove myself and get past the three month probation mark?


----------



## dontworry

I love getting gift cards. My mom's boyfriend gave me a $50 one to WalMart last year, so we used it for groceries lmao. Seriously one of the best gifts, though!


----------



## dontworry

Alex - I'd wait. But that's just me. I would be too worried about getting canned, even though it should be illegal for them to can you just for being pregnant. (That's how its supposed to work here in the US lol, dunno bout Canada.) But if it really starts to take a toll on you, you might have to tell them just so you can be given breaks or something, or maybe they can switch you to another position?

My friend had to quit her job because when she got pregnant, they wouldn't move her to another position that required less body work. :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm just running from the tables to the entrance and bringing back dirty dishes, but it's sooooo busy in there I don't stop all day, the job is easy as hell but I'm worried the tiredness from pregnancy and how big I'll get will be hard plus potty break! There's not really any other positions, I can't stand the heat in the kitchen as it is, and they already have all their dishes people. and the waitresses work even harder then me.

And yes that's how its supposed to work, but before your three months they can fire you whenever if they have a valid reason, like arguing at work even. So it's not hard to make stuff up in the first three months. One job fired me TWO DAYS before my three months was up because they said I broke too many dishes as a waitress.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im kinda waiting for the January sales, Cant wait to just go shopping but the shopping center is mad at this time, So packed out you can barely move cause the crowds, I cant believe people actually wait til the last minute to buy their gifts


----------



## dontworry

You might just have to stick it out to see if you're able to handle it! Or look for another job somewhere easier, maybe a desk job (because those are SO much fun :haha:). 

Also: Free Silly Prediction 
You have to pretend you're pregnant though, cause it asks about cravings. I am going to keep answering til I get something I like. Lmao.

Try 1:
_*Madame Zaritska, using her mystical powers, has the following prediction:*_ 

* The day you deliver, outside will be cold. Your baby will arrive in the late afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 5 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 8 pounds, 15 ounces, and will be 21 inches long. This child will have medium brown eyes and barely there brown hair.* 

Try 2:
_*Madame Zaritska, using her mystical powers, has the following prediction:*_ 

* The day you deliver, outside will be warm. Your baby will arrive in the early evening. After a labor lasting approximately 12 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 7 pounds, 3 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have dark brown eyes and a little patch of black hair.* 
I dig this one. ^^


----------



## Queen Bee.

Madame Zaritska, using her mystical powers, has the following prediction:

The day you deliver, outside will be shiny. Your baby will arrive in the late afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 10 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 15 pounds, 3 ounces, and will be 16 inches long. This child will have medium blue eyes and barely there blonde hair. 


Good lord.... That child is going to kill me :haha:


----------



## dontworry

OH MY GOD, MIRANDA. That baby would be a giant lol. And it sounds round! 15 lbs and only 16 inches long? LOL


----------



## Queen Bee.

Totally ridiculous :haha:

I got another one, said 5lbs 6oz thats more like it!


----------



## dontworry

You'll either have a tiny baby or a gigantic one, lol!

I am going to make some soup. Maybe my stomach will settle with that.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I've been wanting a glass of 7up for the past 30 minutes but can't make myself get up :haha:
Aww hopefuly it helps you hun, an icky stomach is the worst! :(


----------



## dontworry

The soup is helping drain my nose because it's so spicy lmao. Don't know if it will help my nausea but I guess we'll find out in a few minutes lol.


----------



## Queen Bee.

really hope is does hun!
I got a sweet and sour pork last night and I tooka couple bites and was like... I cannot eat this it just doesnt taste nice to me... and I usually love it! its one of my favourite chineses, Thankfully hubby got something that didnt turn my stomach. so he gave me his! so sweet of him!


----------



## Hit Girl

Really, how the hell will I even know I'm pregnant? I had more pregnancy symptoms than ever this month (even though I admit they could ALL be PMS symptoms) and I'm still getting my damn AF right on cue. It's technically still a no-show but I know it's there, waiting to jump out at me.

WHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY???????????


Those predications are funny! Said I will have a baby with auburn hair. No redheads in my family at all and I'm a natural blonde.


----------



## Hit Girl

Queen Bee. said:


> really hope is does hun!
> I got a sweet and sour pork last night and I tooka couple bites and was like... I cannot eat this it just doesnt taste nice to me... and I usually love it! its one of my favourite chineses, Thankfully hubby got something that didnt turn my stomach. so he gave me his! so sweet of him!


Do you suspect anything? :shrug:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dunno really, Just waiting to see I geuss! :)


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl - What happens is, I magically send you my ginger genes through the interwebz. Then you pop out le ginger bebe. ;) I just know we'll have at least one ginger kid over here! Terron's beard is getting redder by the day, lol!
Also, IDK how we will know when we are pregnant. We will probably be those ladies who give birth on the toilet (HEY! Then you won't have to go to the hospital! ).

Miranda - that's so sweet of your hubby! That sounds like something I would do for Terron, but not the other way around lol. He is so protective of his food. He eats like he was in prison or something, with his arms guarding his plate. Such an ape.


----------



## Hit Girl

I would love to have a crapper baby. Definitely take a lot of the pressure off. (So to speak.)

Two gingers huh? Yep, you'll definitely have some mini-rangas running around. Awww. :blush: Gorgeous!


----------



## Queen Bee.

He likes to get me to taste everything he makes, but if its his he doesnt like me to take a big bite lol he'll just look at me and be like... omg, you just ate half of that in one bite :haha


----------



## dontworry

He's not exactly ginger - he's got dark brown hair mostly but there is a shitload of ginger in it! His beard has been getting more red because this is the first time he's really grown it out. It's crazy to look at. His mom is a ginger and so is his biological aunt. :) He doesn't want ginger babies but I do!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im pretty sure our children will turn out blonde, all my husbands sisters started out with pure whitey blonde hair. my brother had it, but I was born with dark brown hair. once the kids got to a certain age though their hair started to turn dark


----------



## dontworry

I like blonde hair. My mom's boyfriend's son has the whitest blonde hair still, and he's 8 or 9. It's gorgeous and still baby-fine.


----------



## Queen Bee.

its freezingggg here! I wish if it was going to be this cold we'd at least get some snow!


----------



## dontworry

I just watched an episode of OBEM and started bawling because the girl giving birth looked like my sister lol. She had such an easy birth, too! I WANT THAT. She didn't scream or make a noise once.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I want a quick and easy birth too, my mom had trouble with my brother his head was too big so they had to suction him out, which she said was painful


----------



## dontworry

I am expecting a very long pregnancy lol. My mom was two weeks late with me, and then she was in labor for three days... finally they demanded a c-section. She had my sister vaginally three years later, though! Terron was a preemie. He was soooo teeny.


----------



## Queen Bee.

my mom went on her own both times, she said i came out so quickly doctor nearly dropped me :haha: 
but she was late with me, by like a week or so.


----------



## Hit Girl

Your poor mum, QB. That would have been awful. :nope:

I love OBEM. Wish I could watch some eps.

Just got teary at the thought of having Christmas lunch at a Chinese restaurant (instead of a traditional Christmas one). Poor DH is trying to fix everything by offering to make a pumpkin pie for me (bless him) but I said, "It's not just that, it's the people!! We need festive people here!!" That effing AF has got me by my proverbials. I'm not usually this emotionally needy. I usually hate people like me.


----------



## Queen Bee.

soon as hubby wakes up he is going to be wanting to open his one christmas eve gift.
I think we are both such kids at heart :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

maybe thats a good sign hit, Maybe you are preggers! :D Christmas gift perfectttt!


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl - I'm watching them on Hulu. They've got them all!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Up until I took the test I was still checking my toilet for blood everytime I went to the washroom. Heck, I still do it. Feels like I should have AF right now lol! So, don't count yourself out.


----------



## Queen Bee.

so what you ladies up to?


----------



## MommaAlexis

DH works tonight, was EXHAUSTED but can't sleep.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I hate that when you can barely keep your eyes open but soona s you lay in bed you cant drift off


----------



## dontworry

I finished up American Horror Story and now I'm thinking about going to bed! Terr leaves for work in an hour so I can go cuddle him now and try to fall asleep. It's only 8:30pm, it's crazy! I'm glad though, as then I can wake up at a decent time tomorrow (fingers crossed) and get ready for the day. :)

Merry Christmas Eve to everyone! I will be back in (my) morning!


----------



## Queen Bee.

goodnight hun, merry christmas :D


----------



## Hit Girl

Only a few hours left of Christmas Eve here. Just visited several supermarkets looking for eggnog and brandy custard and it's all completely gone. No Christmas anything left. So, we'll be making some eggnog from scratch tonight. 

Hope you all have a lovely Christmas and that Santa brings you all the pressies you wished for. xxx

:xmas16: :xmas7: :xmas10: :xmas6: :xmas9:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I kinda wanna do some last minute shopping but it will be packed outttt!


----------



## Hit Girl

I bet it will be. I'm not going anywhere near the shopping centres right now. Eeek! :xmas22:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I kinda wanna go shopping though lol
I got this really bad urge to go shopping (mainly cause the hubby mentioned it)


----------



## Hit Girl

What do you want to go shopping for exactly? If money was no object? :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im not sure, I kinda just wanna get out of the house lol
might be some sales on today but dunno


----------



## Smile181c

I finished all my Xmas shopping last night :smug:

I can't believe Xmas eve is here already!! Eek!!


----------



## Webbykinskt

Merry Christmas to you all :D xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Just found out my cousin is coming from London this afternoon to spend Xmas with us so I am gonna HAVE to go shopping now, as I have nothing for him! Wonder if I can just go to the corner shop and get lager haha im such a cheat :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

A lot of the men in my family have actually requested beer as a present Lol so we've brought cans and put them in gift bags/tied ribbon round them Lol xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I was soooo exhausted last night but couldn't sleep, (thanks mini-me), because I wanted tomato soup with olives in it. Oi. So I finally got to sleep after taking ONE bite. And slept until 3 in the afternoon lol.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I've only been able to eat certain things today... i dunno whats up with me


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Merry Christmas Ladies


----------



## MommaAlexis

Is anyone testing today?


----------



## Hit Girl

No testing here today. My temp dropped right down. :cry:


----------



## Queen Bee.

hiya ladies, hows it going?


----------



## dontworry

Hello lovelies!! 
Merry Christmas Eve to you all. :) And as Terron just corrected me, it's probably already Christmas where a lot of you are, so Merry Christmas! :flower:

Terron's parents got me a Snuggie, so now I match him haha. Mine is purple with peace signs all over it, it's super warm and actually really helpful as I'm often typing in my livingroom and my hands freeze! :D So now Terron and I are cuddled up on the couch in our Snuggies lmao. I never thought I'd wear one but I love it!

Hope everyone's Christmas is going well! I'm going to make some hot cocoa and watch Terr play his video games, but I'll be around!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Merry Christmas, im sitting on the sofa waiting for hubby to wake up sio I can start opening presents! ahh!! :D


----------



## dontworry

Poke him and wake him up! I'd be jumping up and down lol. Terron and I didn't really exchange presents properly this year. I got him a new remote for his PS3, the new Eragon book, a mini HDMI cord that he had been begging for, and a few other little bits. I got the first season of Gossip Girl on DVD, the second season of Nip/Tuck, and a big bunch of beautiful flowers this morning! It was so sweet. I had went to bed early last night (830pm) because I was exhausted, and woke up at 3:30am and wasn't able to fall back asleep. I finally managed to fall back asleep around 630am, and it felt like a few minutes later I was being shaken awake and he was like, "MERRY CHRISTMAS BABE!" and gave me the flowers. That's probably my favorite gift because he never brings me flowers, and I'm always asking for them lol.


----------



## Queen Bee.

ITs better when you dont ask for it :D 
Lol I dunno how he'd react if I woke him


----------



## dontworry

How many more hours of sleep does he usually get?

Terron will sleep ALL DAY if I let him. He works overnights too and gets home at 7/8am, and will sleep all the way til he goes to work at 9:30pm. I have to beg him to get up at around 4 or 5 so we can run errands. It's a pain!


----------



## Queen Bee.

He just rolled over asked me what time it was threw his arm over me and is now sleeping again lol


----------



## dontworry

Aw lol well I hope he gets up soon. :) I'm having Terr make me some curry and then we're going to watch a movie.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ohhh he's actually sitting up now, lol so im just waiting til we can open them now!
Have funnn :D


----------



## dontworry

It's weird seeing my ticker say "one day til testing"! It's really two more days, but still, it's cool! :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

Wish you tons of luck hun! Get your BFP! :D


----------



## dontworry

Thank you. I really hope so, but I'm not sure about it. Guess we'll see in a few days. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yup yup sure will! :D
hubby is finally up! YES!!
Im so excited im like a big kid :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Anyone got some good movies we can watch? I'm addicted to preggo movies right now, but hubby isn't pleased with the fact that I have Juno memorized! hehehe


----------



## Queen Bee.

I liked the move Paul, but you might not its got an alien in it that talks and stuff its really funny lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

Darn it, it looks sooo funny but he's already watched it. He doesn't mind watching it again, but he doesn't pay attention when he's already watched something and talks more hahahhahaha. (Paul) Will watch it on my own one of these days


----------



## dontworry

We're watching the 40 Year Old Virgin lol. It's the only thing Terr wanted to watch because I didn't want to listen to Bleach - BLEH. 

I love movies. Have you seen Role Models? What kind of movies do you like?


----------



## MommaAlexis

I loved role models and 40 year old virgin, OHHHH is the hangover 2 any good? We haven't seen that yet.


----------



## dontworry

It's really similar to the first one, but I found it hilarious. We actually watched that at the in-laws tonight, we got it for them for Christmas! :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hey jess, our one ticker is really similar. That must be good luck!!


----------



## dontworry

Yes, yes it is! :D Rub your pregnant luck all over me, please!


----------



## MommaAlexis

*rubs tummy all creepy-like and makes it awkward* there ya go!


----------



## dontworry

LOL love awkwardness. I'm one of those horrible people that always touches pregnant ladies' stomachs lol. I hadn't seen my friend for 90% of her pregnancy, and when I saw her at the store I ran up to her and rubbed her belly and immediately apologized for being one of "those people" lmao. I felt so bad but I was sooo excited.


----------



## Queen Bee.

well all presents open, Now sad they are all done lol 
But had fun opening them


----------



## dontworry

What did you get, Miranda??


----------



## Queen Bee.

Pjs, puzzle books, hoodies, a robe. cookies chocolates, couple hats, couple scarves, shower/deoderants stuff, lotions and moisturizers. :)


----------



## dontworry

Sounds like you did pretty well! :D Yay it's officially Christmas here now!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah im excited doing a puzzle book now, couple hours think we will head to mother in laws but thankfully we dont have to go far she lives around the corner lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

Whenever someone rubs my belly I'm going to slowly and silently rub theirs while staring directly into their eyes. I hope that gets the message across hahahaha


----------



## dontworry

I think that would be brilliant, Alex, lmao.

Miranda - I hope you have a nice evening with your in-laws!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks!
Have no idea what time we are supposed to go, So might just wait til they call to go =P


----------



## dontworry

We usually don't go til we know the food will be done, lmao!
We had some delicious home-made pizza when we went to my in-laws tonight. They made a chicken alfredo pizza and a pepperoni and olive one! So yummy. Its our favorite thing that they make. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Sounds really good.
Im so picky that mother in law had to go over the menu with me lol
So having turkey, roast beef, Ham, roast potatos and boiled, carrots, peas, and stuffing!
Im excited for dinner!


----------



## dontworry

That sounds delicious! When we do feasts we only get one type of meat! Sounds awesome! Definitely jealous. :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think she makes so much because im not the only picky person in the house :haha:
But you put anything infront of hubby and he will usually eat it, only 3 things he will not eat lol


----------



## dontworry

Terr is the same way! Will eat just about anything.


----------



## dontworry

Went and changed my siggy. I am being all anal about it again lol. I really wanted to keep the countdowntopregnancy.com ticker but it's just too big and it messing with my mojo! I put a link to this place in the words "lovely ladies" and added my journal in the "Babbler" part lol. I will probably change it again later.

Every couple of months I have to move everything around in my house because it irritates me. I think this is why I haven't been sleeping well! So I changed my bed's position with Terron's help. Hope that I can get a full night's sleep tonight. :D

And Hit Girl - I still LOVE your designs! Don't think I don't because I took it off!  :flower:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I know how you feel about the sleep, I been getting bursts of 3-4 hours each night, sometimes take a nap in the evening for an hour or two which is why I think im hardly getting any sleep. feel like I could nap now, but have to be at mother in laws in like 2 hours


----------



## dontworry

You could squeeze in an hour nap!  I'm almost ready to head to bed myself. I'm just freezing! Even in my Snuggie!


----------



## Queen Bee.

think i might actually have that nap, sounds pretty good right now lol


----------



## dontworry

Sleep tight and have fun tonight! Ohh, I rhymed. :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

you are a poet!! lol
You too hun, will speak soon :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Well Im back from dinner at in laws! 
Had a really nice time, dinner was really tasty!


----------



## Smile181c

Merry christmas everybody! Hope you're all having fab days :D

Random, but my boobs hurt SO bad!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> Merry christmas everybody! Hope you're all having fab days :D
> 
> Random, but my boobs hurt SO bad!

Hmm.... Could it be a good sign?! Fingers crossed for you.

Merry Christmas to everyone too. Hope you have all had a good day. I'm sooooo full!!

I'm now CD16 and 6DPO. I've got some AF type pains today but it's far too early to be the witch on her way.

Has anyone else had a drink today? I have :) Its about time I relaxed and let my hair down

X


----------



## sharonfruit

I've had heavier spotting today so had a drink tonight! Off to the pub to meet my friends soon so will probably get a little merry!

Hope you are all having a lovely Christmas!!

XX


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> I've had heavier spotting today so had a drink tonight! Off to the pub to meet my friends soon so will probably get a little merry!
> 
> Hope you are all having a lovely Christmas!!
> 
> XX

Oh no, do you think it's AF on her way? :(

Have a lovely night. Merry christmas

Xx


----------



## Smile181c

I don't know how many DPO I am but the maximum it can be is 6DPO I think. had a lot of pains in my rivht side and my boobs are really hurting but apart from that I haven't had much. still mega early. I don't even know if I'm that far into my TWW cause going from precious cycles I'm due on my period.on the 6th lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm the same smile. I think I ovulated on Monday but don't know for definite. Just going by the right sided pains I had, cervix position and EWCM. 

I so hope we both get our BFPs!!

X


----------



## Smile181c

And me. I think I'm getting my hopes up more than I should which is a bit dangerous lol

Bit emotional tonight lol probably just the excitement of today i guess x


----------



## MommaAlexis

My cervix is still really low, apparently it can take a while for it to sneak back up after your pregnancy begins. So, CP isn't a huge indicator for me.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

MommaAlexis said:


> My cervix is still really low, apparently it can take a while for it to sneak back up after your pregnancy begins. So, CP isn't a huge indicator for me.

Just checked my cervix and it's really firm :( 

Is yours soft or firm?

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

Mine's still firm. I read it can take like a month sometimes to get higher and soft. Haha.


----------



## Smile181c

Is it meant to stay soft if you're pg then?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I thought it was meant to stay soft but everyone must be different. If alex's is still firm then im not going to worry about it! You are keeping me positive!!

How are you feeling alex?

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

Apparently. I've read it goes high and soft in the majority of places, but hey, everyone's different.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Feel great today! I'm not nearly as bloated as I've been, but still got my boobs which means the AMAZING dress I bought last year but didn't have the boobs to wear fits me now! Perfect! I love that boob growth is one of my first symptoms. Nothing like having huge knockers while still skinny hehehe!


----------



## Smile181c

That's the top thing I'm looking forward to in pregnancy!! :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

:cry:


So, was telling Joel how I'd need to find a new job likely because of the physical side of the one I'm currently working will be really hard on me in a couple months, and how a call center offered me a job for full benefits and full time hours where I'd be sitting down all day. I was saying because of the moodiness I'm worried about the call center, because I don't want to snap at a customer. So he takes it as me saying I don't want to work anymore?? And says he'll just get ready to pay for everything himself for the next 6 years.. I was like, what the heck? I was just trying to talk to you about which one would be easier on me? I still plan on working right until I can't anymore! I don't know if it's just the moodiness or whatever, but it really insulted me that he assumes I'm trying to get out of working. Like I'm that kind of person! I'm about to have a kid and we have to support his daughter aswell, why in the WORLD would I quit my job?? Help calm me down ladies! :cry:


----------



## dontworry

Aw don't take his freak-out too seriously. My OH does the same thing. I'm still looking for work and we're still TTC, so if I get pregnant soon it'll be especially crucial that I get hired sooner, since a lot of places won't hire pregnant women here! He keeps planning for me to be unemployed this entire time, and I really, really don't want to be! Just reassure him that you're planning to work until you can't anymore! Especially if you transfer to that other job with full benefits - that will be lovely!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hiya ladies, Just awake here, Christmas is over sadly :(
But imma try to get into the shopping center today lol 
Dunno why but have this mad itch to go shopping :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Get something lovely at the shops! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

im hoping some sales will be on since its the day after Christmas!


----------



## dontworry

I'm too afraid to go to the shops today. Don't want to be trampled! I am also just being a big lazy-ass all day lol. Gotta beg Terron for his phone tonight so I can stay up all night watching my shows. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

its probably going to be a mad house!
But luckily talked hubby into going ( a lot easier when he is drunk from his christmas wine :haha: )


----------



## dontworry

Bahaha you cheated! I don't drive so I can't go anywhere if my OH is drunk. :(


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dont drive either, we take the bus usually cause parking is like crazy in town.
:haha:


----------



## dontworry

I'm afraid of the bus. I'm afraid of EVERYTHING. I have horrible anxiety! 
I think I would ride the bus if my OH would go on it with me. But he won't lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> I'm afraid of the bus. I'm afraid of EVERYTHING. I have horrible anxiety!
> I think I would ride the bus if my OH would go on it with me. But he won't lol.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Still no AF here. Due any minute.


----------



## Queen Bee.

first time I ever rode on a bus or airplane was when I traveled/got here :haha:
Scariest thing was the lil tiny airplane I hated it once we got on the big plane I was fine didnt feel like we were flying!


----------



## dontworry

Hope the minutes go by and she doesn't show, Hit Girl. :hugs: Are you having a good Christmas?! Is it still Christmas there? Lmao


----------



## dontworry

Queen Bee. said:


> first time I ever rode on a bus or airplane was when I traveled/got here :haha:
> Scariest thing was the lil tiny airplane I hated it once we got on the big plane I was fine didnt feel like we were flying!

We went to visit family in Illinois one year and took a big plane (which I loved) and then a tiny plane, and I felt like I was going to die on the tiny one! You could feel all of the bumps in the air!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I hate when they turn in the tiny planes cause I just feel like we lost a wing and we are crashing to our deaths! HATED IT!


----------



## Hit Girl

Well and truly Boxing Day here. It's more like Cleaning Day here though. :growlmad:

Did you all have great Christmases?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I had a really nice Christmas, came home and went straight to bed at 5pm :haha: 
Just awake like an hour now, How was yours?


----------



## dontworry

I had a surprisingly lovely Christmas! Got TONS of goodies - was really spoiled by my family this year, as was Terron! We had such a nice time, lots of yummy food, and today we're just being extremely lazy. IN fact Terron is still asleep lol. I am watching movies and cuddled up in my silly Snuggie.
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61tQKixfpoL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
That's what mine looks like! Not nearly as cool as Terron's lol. Did you get anything awesome, Hit Girl?


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH I think its AF approaching but it means first cycle after MC which cant be too bad, I have heard that the first couple of months after a MC if you get pg it can be more likely to MC again which would be horrible so, as much as I'd love to be pg again ASAP the next couple of months I'd definately be fearing the worst if it happened...

Also we haven't BD'd since we got the puppy as he sleeps in the bed and it would just be weird!! :haha: so at least if this is AF it means that I didnt ov in the last week when we haven't been BDing and so its not my fault!!

Alex, dont worry about OH thats a man thing, my OH does the same thing, completely jumps to conclusions when I say one thing. Heres an example..

He was staying with my mam and my sister for a few weeks because he had just got back from working away, and didnt know how long he was going to be home for. My sisters disabled and gets a lot of care, but something went wrong with the care agency, and so OH was taking my sister out a couple of nights a week, then he found this new flat which was like 20 miles away and he wanted to move in, he called me to tell me all about it, and I said to him, you know my mam is going to ask if you are still going to come over and take my sis out... what I meant by this is... make sure you say 'I'm moving a good few miles away and might only be able to get over once a week to take her out' but he completely jumped to conclusion and started snapping at me saying.. you cant expect me to drive 40 miles every night blablabla

I just had to explain thats not what I meant and I was looking out for him because I know that if my mam asked and he hadnt thought about it he would just agree to still coming over all the time and then regret it later!!!

Men!!!! X


----------



## sharonfruit

Snuggieee!! Haha my mam got me one last xmas and i never used it, I gave it to the dog actually its in his crate.. he loves it. This xmas she bought me a onesie from the same brand, I might give it a go but its fleecey and I find them itchy to sleep in!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

so whats everyone doing?
Hubby has just went to sleep to make sure he will be up in time for shopping!
So im watching, Modern Family... love that show :)


----------



## dontworry

I am finishing up the movie "Morning Glory" and then I think I'm popping in "Fright Night" lol. Not very Christmas-y but I love horror! It's supposedly going to be funny so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Queen Bee.

never heard of either of those
I am still wanting to get the last 2 harry potter DVDs
but i cant find them together only seperate


----------



## dontworry

I need to buy those, too. I'm borrowing them from a friend right now so I can watch them over and over til I take them back haha.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think they should have made the last movie longer


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm in bed with my pooch failing to sleep, I wanted to stream desp housewives but there is only up to 5th Dec :/ have they stopped making them again!?X


----------



## Queen Bee.

my sim had triplets :O
Two girls and a boy! 
YAY lol
Randomness.


----------



## Hit Girl

I love the sims!!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

32 degrees here today. How criminal is that? 

I know it's weird but we decided not to do any pressies this year. We donated money to an animal shelter instead.

We made egg nog though and it was insanely good.

So happy to hear everyone had a great Christmas. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

is it summer time there?


----------



## Hit Girl

Queen Bee. said:


> is it summer time there?

Sure is. With a vengeance! :haha: Sweating as we speak and I'm just sitting here! I can't imagine how awful it would be at the Boxing Day sales today. All those crowds in this oppressive heat. Ick.


----------



## Queen Bee.

was 13 here yesterday
I wish it had been snowy.
Dunno what today is supposed to be like, knowing my luck it will be rainy or something lol


----------



## dontworry

Aw Hit Girl, that sounds so nice! Especially the donating part, that's really awesome. :)

I <3 Eggnog. I almost finished our carton today haha. I'm eating a chocolate orange and waiting to wake up Terron. He has been sleeping alllll day now. I'm also finishing up my extremely cheesy movie and then I think I might make some eggs for dinner, because I'm lazy! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ive never had eggnog, whats it like?


----------



## dontworry

Well... you either love it, or you hate it lmao. It just tastes like creamy nutmeg to me. Sometimes it's pretty thick and sometimes its more liquidy. Either way, I LOVE it. There are recipes online where you can make your own, it's really simple. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Will have to try it, Dunno if I'll like it im a bit picky about things!
but I like egg custard so maybe I'll enjoy it


----------



## Hit Girl

This is the Eggnogg Recipe we used. We added more cinnamon and nutmeg to taste. Very rich but dee-licious. Also, ours was alcohol-free so we omitted those bits.


----------



## dontworry

I never have alcohol in mine. I've actually never tried it with the alcohol lmao.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks hit!
so im sitting on the sofa and I keep hearing this tapping scratching coming from upstairs... its starting to freak me out lol and the worst part... I need to pee! :haha:
Oh and btw... im a big chicken lol


----------



## Hit Girl

I think alcohol would ruin it. In fact, I think alcohol ruins everything. That's why I don't drink. It's ghastly stuff. It's funny when I say that to people (especially the immature ones) because they instantly say, "Well, have you tried ____?" as if they can't accept that I don't drink. When I tell people it's for a religious reason (it's very much not as I'm not religious) they leave me alone. It's one of the few topics that can really get people's panties in a knot - which is stupid because it doesn't even affect them in any way.


----------



## Hit Girl

Just quickly go to the loo and pee now because if you get really scared you might pee your pants.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dunno what that noise is, it sounds like something like scuttling around... gah so weird!
Ok imma go quickly!
if im not back in 10 minutes send a search party!!! lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Queen Bee. said:


> I dunno what that noise is, it sounds like something like scuttling around... gah so weird!
> Ok imma go quickly!
> if im not back in 10 minutes send a search party!!! lol

Shall do. :thumbup:


----------



## dontworry

I have tons of friends that don't drink. Everyone has their own reasons and I 100% respect them for it. It's the same thing for people who choose not to smoke cigarettes (I don't smoke them)! Firstly, it's none of their business whether I smoke or drink, secondly, you're right - it doesn't affect them at all, so why does it matter? People can be idiots.


----------



## Queen Bee.

im back, whatever the noise was its gone now... so strange 

I dont smoke, the smell of the smoke gives me a headache.
I hate when you are at a bus stop or going into a shop and thsoe people huddle around the door with lit cigaretts... and im waving my hand to get the smoke outta my face or coughign cause I end up inhailing some of it, I just wish they'd put it out for people who do not smoke or step out of the way so we dont get it blown in our faces


----------



## dontworry

Yeah, I grew up with my mom being a smoker and every year I'd use my birthday wish (from my candles lol) on her, asking that she please stop smoking. One year I told her that's what I had wished for since I was five (seriously lol) and she almost started crying. But she still smokes. I used to write reports for her (in my own time, cause I liked learning lol) and show her how much money she spent and how her lungs looked and whatnot, to try and get her to stop. None of it worked! I don't plan on ever smoking cigarettes ever, ever, EVER. 
The saddest part is that I LOVE the smell when someone lights a cigarette (like... sulphar?), and I literally have CRAVINGS sometimes for the smell of them. I think it's withdrawal from missing my momma. :(


----------



## Queen Bee.

My dad was a smoker, But he had to stop cause he had a heart attack and ended up having open heart surgery, he was only in his 20s when this happened!


----------



## dontworry

Holy moly, that's so young to have heart problems. :( My grandpa had triple bypass a few years ago - so scary! Now it just seems he's falling apart. It's really hard for me to watch, as I've never had anyone close to me pass away before. :(


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah it can be hard.
I lost my grandfather years ago, He passed from a massive heart attack... It was so scary cause it all like happened in front of me, was in our house we called the ambulance service but they took 30 minutes or more to get to the house. IT was terrible it didnt feel real, it felt like it had just been a really bad dream.


----------



## dontworry

I'm so sorry. :( I can't imagine how hard it was.

I've lost a great-uncle, but we weren't terribly close with him. We only saw him on one holiday a year, though I do admit that Thanksgiving hasn't been the same since. The only other person I really knew that passed away was a 12 year old boy that I babysat during the summertime. That was a really horrible experience, but nothing like I imagine losing someone like my grandma or mom.


----------



## Queen Bee.

only a couple hours til I get to go shopping woo! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

so sorry hun!
On a different note, I just found a tv show on the home and health channel it mostly plays things like bringing home baby, deliver me, just baby tv shows :)


----------



## dontworry

Aw I miss having cable so much lol. I have to find all of my shows online! 
I'm actually watching One Born Every Minute again (on episode 8 of season 1) and I am bawling my eyes out at the one where she gives her twins up for adoption. It just amazed me how kind people can be.


----------



## Queen Bee.

This lady pushed her baby out in two pushes!
Wow I want an easy birth like that


----------



## dontworry

Isn't that crazy? With my friend's first birth, she was the quietest one on the ward. She made noises but not anything deafening! There was another lady on the ward who was screaming in Spanish and sounded like she was being exorcised lol. With my friend's second birth, she was soooo loud, she was crying and screaming that she couldn't do it. There were slight complications and her epidural had to be shut off a few hours before she started to push, and then she was rushed into surgery immediately afterward. It was all very scary! All I ask for is an easy pregnancy and simple birth lol.


----------



## Queen Bee.

lol suppose its quite a lot to ask for, Its all up to your child honestly!


----------



## Hit Girl

I just heard a lovely story about a couple we know who live interstate. She gave birth to their second child last week. They are both in their early 40s. Anyway at about 3am last week her water broke and he ran into the other room to grab the phone and call an ambulance. She was yelling at him to come back right away as the baby was coming! She gave birth right on their bed in under 30 minutes and he delivered it, all before the ambulance arrived. Everything was apparently perfect.

I wish that for everyone here. :)


----------



## dontworry

That is amazing, Hit Girl! I love hearing stories like this. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

what you ladies up to?


----------



## dontworry

I'm watching Fear Factor and thinking about making some food! I am feeling crampy and it's making me sad. 

Here is my positive thinking:
-If I am not pregnant this month, at least we have the opportunity to get pregnant next month, and according to the Chinese Prediction thing, January is the only month I will get a boy if I get pregnant while I'm 21.
-If I am not pregnant, I can celebrate New Years with friends and some girly drinks.

And that's pretty much it at this moment haha.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hope you get your /BFP
I am doing puzzles, going to wake hubby up after this episode of friends is over
and then I gotta get ready, sounds windy outside.


----------



## Hit Girl

I got what I think was a definite AF cramp today. Still no actual AF though. It's due today.

I just watched the season 2 finale of OBEM. So lovely!

Jess, those positive thoughts are fantastic. Keep it up! :)


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl - that's what I feel like I'm feeling. Definite AF cramps. I don't even think I'm going to test today. I think I'll just wait the extra day.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aghhh, he wont get up lol
Might end up putting the trip off


----------



## sharonfruit

Hit Girl when will you test if AF doesn't show..? X


----------



## Hit Girl

Goodness, I haven't even thought about that. I guess I'm just so certain AF's going to show up that I haven't considered it a possibility. Based on a 26 day cycle (which is what it's been for quite a bit) I'm due today, so I don't know when I'd test if it doesn't turn up. When are you supposed to test for these things?


----------



## dontworry

There's no set time. Pregnancy tests suggest you test on the day after or day of your missed period. I would test any day after if you haven't gotten AF!


----------



## Smile181c

Test when you feel ready hun. Today would work but if you'd like to wait to see if she's missing then test tomorrow x


----------



## Hit Girl

Yikes! I don't really have any other symptoms besides a weird feint taste in my mouth sometimes but I've been fluey so I think that's all it is. I've had two AF cramps today so I think my chances of anything exciting happening are pretty much zero.


----------



## dontworry

I'm having what seems like steady cramps now. :( BLAH. 

How is everything on your end, Chloe?


----------



## Smile181c

Fingers crossed the witch doesn't show for you guys :hugs:

Um we today my sore boobs have eased up and i dont really have any other symptoms that i can think of! I definitely think I've ovd though cause my CM is now non existent lol haven't checked my CP but i might do that later. X


----------



## dontworry

Thanks, I've got my fingers and toes crossed too lol.


----------



## Smile181c

Any AF updates?


----------



## MommaAlexis

*crawls into TTC hole* Lordy lord, I am too hormonal. Today was HORRIBLE. Someone tell me jokes and cheer me up and rant about TTC worries. I miss that world already :(


----------



## dontworry

Well OH made me take a test today, even though I'm due for AF tomorrow. It was very very negative. Booo!

I'm alright about it, but I think he's pretty sad. :( He's still sleeping for another hour til I wake him up to cuddle me lol. Guess we will BDing a wholeeee lot more next month! Hoping for a boy! :)


----------



## dontworry

On a lighter note - I get to drink my whole pot of coffee today and not worry about it.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies.
So sorry about the BFN
Just woke up so lounging around the living room
While hubby plays ps3.


----------



## Hit Girl

Still no AF here. I've been awful to be around the last few days. My PMS usually only lasts for less than a day so I have no idea what's going on. Still getting cramps too. I keep thinking I've got my AF but when I go to the loo to check there's nothing. I'm 100% sure she's on her way.


----------



## Hit Girl

Sorry to hear about your negative, Jess... but YAY for coffee! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hit Girl

Cramping. Not getting my hopes up at all.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Where's my TTC ladies at? :hug:


----------



## dontworry

I'm here!

I'm messing around on Facebook and watching True Blood lol. We have this page on Facebook for people who live in my town, sort of like Craigslist, where you can list and sell things. So I put together a TON of old clothes and took pictures so I can try and sell them lol. Also selling two hair straighteners, a Sims game, an mp3 player, books, etc. We're not broke or anything, I am just going through my OCD cleaning. It's almost like nesting, but for non-pregnant people lmao. I go through all of the boxes in my shed and clear out what I don't need. So that's my plan tonight! 

Sorry you're feeling crampy, Hit Girl. :( I am right there with you, and mine is expected to be here tomorrow. Yippee. *sarcasm* lol. We need an emoticon for "sarcasm". 

Alex - what have you been up to, girl? What do you think about your Due Date? How do you feel about having a Virgo?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Virgo's are decent people! I'm a Leo! I am loud and proud! hahaha. I recapped everything in my journal, didn't want to leave my rant in here.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Our town has that page too, I haven't put anything on it before but might start, I have a baby pram/buggie upstairs, Was given to us from sister in law but dunno about keeping it cause it takes up so much space.

As for cleaning, I am thinking about cleaning the kitchen up!
hubby is asleep so have nothing to do.


----------



## dontworry

Mine just left for work so I'm cuddling with my pup. If I do not get pregnant next month, I think we might get another dog. I feel like my dog is an only child, and he always looks so lonely. He needs a friend!

Alex - just responded in your journal. Give him a smack for me, lmao.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Still a no go on the pup for me, hubby only willing to get fish sadly :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

Joel wants a kitten either way now. Lol, he's changing the litter then!


----------



## dontworry

Miranda - I saw a fish tank today that makes me WANT a pet fish! 
Awesome Tank

Alex - I want a kitten so badly, but I think my doggy would eat it. :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm happy about the fall baby because by two summers from now I'll be able to enjoy the beach with an almost one year old!


----------



## dontworry

This is true! I am not looking forward to being heavily pregnant during Summer though. It gets so freaking hot here, and we only have AC in one room. :( I can't imagine how hot it'd be with a personal heater growing inside of me! Though swimming would be fun, I think.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Tummy Tan with a belly! :D Walking around downtown with your belly hanging out is fun!


----------



## dontworry

Lol not for me, I don't think. I'm a bigger girl so already look as if I'm pregnant lmao. It's not attractive!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Whenever someone gets offended by it FREAK OUT and then 180 and blame it on your hormones! :D "AS IF YOU WOULD SAY THAT OMG IM PREGNANT OMG :cry: ...Sorry you had to see that.. Hormones, you know... HAVE A GREAT DAY!"


----------



## dontworry

LOL I should totally do that.


----------



## MommaAlexis

There's always plus sides to pregnancy. Hahaha. I mean, mood swings suck, but use them to your advantage with people you hate. *taps on head*


----------



## dontworry

So smart! I wonder if I'll get meaner... I mean, I can be pretty grumpy and rude, but I never yell at anyone or anything.


----------



## Bergebabe

Wow that was some read! Hi i was hoping u wudnt mind me joining ur group, im 31 from uk and recently come off implant. Although am ttc am not charting or other scary stuff so this looks like the right place for me! 

I went into ttc forum and it scared me half to death tbh, as a newbie to this i honestly didnt know there was so much to it! Im really hoping to fall without getting too obsessed x

Tc xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

WELCOME! I'm not TTC anymore but the First Trimester people kind of scare me so I'm clinging on for dear life to my friends here!


----------



## Bergebabe

Wow congratulations!!!! I know what you mean its all so scary, u get over one scary stage and another one starts lol. I will be a nervous wreck by the time i give birth! Oh really wants baby thou so very supportive luckily, i have been one delaying which i know is unusual but my clock has kicked in with avengance now. 

I hope everything is going well for you x


----------



## Smile181c

Welcome! 

Feeling a bit nauseous this morning :nope: my throat feels really acidy

Sorry you got a BFN Jess :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey Bergebabe!! Welcome! :hi:


----------



## Smile181c

How are you hitgirl? X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Feeling a bit nauseous this morning :nope: my throat feels really acidy
> 
> Sorry you got a BFN Jess :hugs:

I felt nauseas all over Christmas. I was sick early hours of boxing day morning which is very unusual for me! I ate quite alot on Xmas day but I'm normally a pig anyway so it's not like I ate a hell of alot more than usual. I was fine again yesterday but last night I had horrendous nausea :( felt soooo queasy like I could have thrown up if stuck my head down the loo. I tried my hardest not to as I hate being sick :( 

Feel fine again this morning apart from a lingering headache which has been there for 3 days now

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Forgot to say hello to bergebabe :hi:

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Had AF showed yet hitgirl? Jess - how's things with you? You still getting cramps?

X


----------



## dontworry

Welcome bergebabe! I'm seriously impressed if you sat and read this entire thing!! :flower: Hope your TTC journey is a short and sweet one. :)

I am not crampy at the moment, but was earlier. It would be a miracle at this point if AF didn't show up. Fingers crossed, still. :) Hope your nausea goes away soon. Or doesn't... if it's a sign of pregnancy. ;)


----------



## Smile181c

Bbh - I've just had lingering sore boobs which is majorly unusual for me. Usually I'll get tender nipples about a week before AF but this is taking the biscuit lol they seem to be okay in the morning when I've had my bra off all night but during the day they get worse. The other day my one nipple was so dark around the 'teat' it actually looked sore rather than just feeling it Lol OH took one look and he was like ouch!

I don't think I will be sick but the feeling is definitely there. Hopefully it goes when I have something to eat x


----------



## Hit Girl

More cramps but still nothing as far as AF goes. Sorry about delayed reply, just had a few people over for dinner.


----------



## Smile181c

Are you due today? Fingers crossed she stays away!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile - the boob and nipple thing sounds very positive! I was convinced I'd caught the egg last month as it was the first ever time that id had sore boobs! Was disappointed when the witch showed up! 

For the first month since TTC I've not had loads of AF cramps. I normally get them non stop from ovulation to AF. I had some mild cramps on xmas day but I think that was because I stuffed my face so much! I've heard some people say that the month they noticed less symptoms was the month they got their BFP. Fingers crossed...

I'm 8dpo today. I've just been sale shopping (and believe it or not bought more stuff for DH than me!). Does anyone else think the sales are rubbish this year? I went with all good intention of buying lots of clothes for myself but only came away with a jumper and a vest top. I got DH some new pyjamas (which he asked for - bless him). I new t shirt, cardigan, pants, socks and slippers. I was only supposed to get him the PJ's!

I'm going to ask a daft question now girls....

When you go shopping for clothes, do you now always go for the one size too big option rather than a snug fit just incase you have a little bump to fit in there soon?!?! I've been doing that for the last 4 months! Haha. I used to always go for the snug fit but now I like things slightly baggy. Hopefully I'll have a baby bump at some point!

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Was going to say - I went into superdrug and looked at the pregnancy tests. For those of you who don't know me very well, I have a phobia of testing - I've never ever done it before and the thought of it makes me really nervous.

I have heard good things about superdrugs own make as they are really sensitive and have pink dye in them, lessening the chance if evap lines. Well, they were buy one get one free and that deal included the twin packs. You can get 4 tests for £7.99. I was going to be very brave and just buy some (as I'm 8DPO now) - until I realised there was only one pack left on the shelf!! :( I got so close to confronting the first step of my fear! Haha

X


----------



## Smile181c

I'm hoping its a good sign cause I never get sore boobs this early before AF! 

I was in the shops today just browsing and I was drawn towards the baggier clothes too lol I kept thinking, what if i buy loads of tight stuff and then find out I'm pg? I won't be able to wear any of it! :dohh: 

Well done for nearly conquering your fear! Xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm glad it's not just me then!

I love your new profile piccy - how cute :)

When do you think you'll test? 

X


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks :thumbup:

Well according to my app I'm not due my AF until the 6th but I think I ov'd early so I'm not sure! Think i'll just wait until the 6th regardless really! What about you? X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm not too sure either. My AF is due anywhere from 4th - 6th. Was originally going to test 6th but don't know whether I should do it sooner. The 6th seems like soooo far away! I'll be 18DPO at that point. I might test on 3rd at 15DPO?

X


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah go for it. 15DPO should be plenty long enough for bean to implant!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I had to go buy like a whole new warddrobe. I'm normally a size Zero, and in just the few weeks I've been pregnant I'm a size three with two cup sizes bigger for boobs. It's crazy. Non of my shirts fit and my pants won't do up. I heard it's normal to gain more weight right off the bat if you're super skinny, so i'm not too worried. I'm glad I have boobs though, I was SOOOO worried I wouldn't be able to breastfeed.


----------



## boofangie

girlies, i am so sorry I've not been on here in a while!! :-(
i fell behind and when it gets too far i get scared to comment as i never feel i can catch up! but i missed the girls too much! 
had such a hectic xmas, and got this stupid illness thats covered me in head to toe in a rash that can't be healed, has to go away by itself! :-( SOOOO SAD! I can't sleep or anything! but its made me really tired all the time! but today i thought id come on and see how you all are! ive missed you!
ill have to catch up on the goss as i read though:-( did you all have a nice xmas? MRRY CHRISTMASSSS 

me and OH havnt boofed much obviously because of me looking like a huge red blob :-( so I'm out this month i think!!
hows everyone else? and whats your plans for new years??

sorry again guys! much love xxxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

You poor thing, do they know what it is? Sounds like shingles? Hope you get better soon 

XX :hugs:


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> You poor thing, do they know what it is? Sounds like shingles? Hope you get better soon
> 
> XX :hugs:

they said it was just a rash most girls get, but i went back today and they think its something different now :-( i look horrific! :-( hopefully go soon!
thankyou for the hugs 

how was your christmas? xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Surely it can't just be a rash if its making you feel ill!

Have you got treatment for it?!

Christmas was lovely thanks, I got absolutely spoilt rotten and had a lovely day with my family and then saw my friends in the evening :) How was Christmas for you? X


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Surely it can't just be a rash if its making you feel ill!
> 
> Have you got treatment for it?!
> 
> Christmas was lovely thanks, I got absolutely spoilt rotten and had a lovely day with my family and then saw my friends in the evening :) How was Christmas for you? X


thats what i said! I'm going back tomorrow for blood tests! no ones caught it so they don't think it contagious! and its been over 2 weeks now! if it is what he thinks it is..it will last 12 weeks and no treatment :-(

aww thats so good! same here! i got a soda stream and literally had fizzed everything up since then haha!!  glad you had a lovely time  xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Sounds like a similar thing to shingles, my friend had it, but I think thats contagious, like adult chicken pox! 

Whats a soda stream? Sounds like fun X


----------



## boofangie

hope its not :-( really don't need it before my uni exams! :-(
haha its amazing, my OH got it me, it makes water into soda, and then you add syrup, to make coke and lemonade etc! bit boring but i loveee it hahaha xxxx


----------



## dontworry

Hiii Angie! Welcome back! Sorry to hear about your rash... :( I hope it heals quicker than 12 weeks - that would be harsh!!

I want one of those soda things sooo bad! I love bubbly drinks lol.


----------



## sharonfruit

Really, thats cool, can you get all different flavours. I want one too :haha:

Jess, has AF shown yet?

X


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Really, thats cool, can you get all different flavours. I want one too :haha:
> 
> Jess, has AF shown yet?
> 
> X

yeah they do everything from ginger ale, to energy drinks! i love it! I'm going to get a flask so i can take it to uni  

 xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

That is cool, you should get one of those flasky/bottle things that keep drinks hot or cold. A few girls in some of my classes have those, from places like paperchase!! x


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> That is cool, you should get one of those flasky/bottle things that keep drinks hot or cold. A few girls in some of my classes have those, from places like paperchase!! x

Paperchase does the cutest things!  when are you back for uni? :) xxx


----------



## dontworry

No AF yet. But I feel her coming!


----------



## sharonfruit

Not til the 30th for teaching but I've got a few assessments around the 10th, 16th and 24th I think! What about you? Are you in your final year?X


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Not til the 30th for teaching but I've got a few assessments around the 10th, 16th and 24th I think! What about you? Are you in your final year?X

same really! 30th for teaching but work due in 9th and exams on 16th! 

im in year 2, what year are you in and what uni are you at? xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Jess, still in the clear for AF? :)


----------



## sharonfruit

So have you another year to go? I'm the same, I'm in my 3rd year really, but I did a placement year so I've got another to go. Bored of it now!!! I'm at Leeds Met - you?

Xo


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> So have you another year to go? I'm the same, I'm in my 3rd year really, but I did a placement year so I've got another to go. Bored of it now!!! I'm at Leeds Met - you?
> 
> Xo

yep another year!! BOOO!
Im at keele uni! about an hour or so from you xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Ohh okay, thats cool that we are in the same sort of timing, do you ever worry where a pregnancy will fit in with your studying? X


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Ohh okay, thats cool that we are in the same sort of timing, do you ever worry where a pregnancy will fit in with your studying? X


well, it would fit in quite well if it happened before feb as baby would arrive before final year and then when i go to do my PGCE for teaching baby would be a toddler and in creche!  also my OH is a teacher so would be on patently, (all quite planned out) but if not before feb then we will have to re think! don't think having a baby in middle of finals is a good idea really :-( 
what about you?? what are you studying?
XxxxX


----------



## sharonfruit

I study Events Management.. I can take a year out pretty much whenever I want so I suppose its not really an issue, as I can defer between 2 semesters. it'd probably make more sense for me to wait until I graduate but I cant wait that long, and it might take that long to conceive anyways I guess! We will see. I guess its a bit awkward this time round because when I got pg last time I told uni and filled in all the forms to take my year out etc and then I lost it, if I get pg again they are gonna be like... again?! :haha: I think my lecturers all presumed it was a mistake when it happened and I didn't really have the guts to tell them I was TTC whilst at uni. Walking round uni with a bump definately scares me though... X


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> I study Events Management.. I can take a year out pretty much whenever I want so I suppose its not really an issue, as I can defer between 2 semesters. it'd probably make more sense for me to wait until I graduate but I cant wait that long, and it might take that long to conceive anyways I guess! We will see. I guess its a bit awkward this time round because when I got pg last time I told uni and filled in all the forms to take my year out etc and then I lost it, if I get pg again they are gonna be like... again?! :haha: I think my lecturers all presumed it was a mistake when it happened and I didn't really have the guts to tell them I was TTC whilst at uni. Walking round uni with a bump definately scares me though... X

I've known a few people at uni who have had a baba! and everyone was so nice when they had a bump 
aww i bet it was so sad :-( yeah I'm the same i just can't wait! but i also don't want to miss the most important time of the babes life stressing about uni, so i want it to be perfect timing! as i said if it doesn't happen in the next 2 months i might postpone it :-(
do you live with your boyff? xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I spend half of the time in an apartment with him and half in an apartment with my cousin, I'm between cities with uni and he travels a lot with work, so we have got a place, but its rare that we are both there at the same time :haha: do you live with your boyf? X


----------



## boofangie

aww! least you have a little place to call home 
yeah we've lived here a year now!  its now becoming home, just suffer really bad home sickness at times :-( I'm such a home bird lol! my parents are like by best friends hahaha xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Ah really, I don't really get homesick of my mam's place but I do of my place with OH!! X


----------



## boofangie

aww thats dead cute  do you know what you want to do after uni?x xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Have lots and lots of babies :haha:

Failing that, I'd like to organise corporate events, like trade shows & exhibitions etc x


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Have lots and lots of babies :haha:
> 
> Failing that, I'd like to organise corporate events, like trade shows & exhibitions etc x

first idea sounds wayyyy better  xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I know I want a biiigggg family, but I want to at least finish my degree X


----------



## dontworry

Still no period, girls. My right nipple is killing me, and had more leakage (lmao) last night before my shower, and I hadn't even been touching my boobs then.

BLAH. I will be so pissed off if I don't get her tonight and if I'm not pregnant. I have had a perfect 29 day cycle since coming off of the Pill and if it messes up now because I am overexcited, I will be SO MAD!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Test testy


----------



## dontworry

TESTES! Lmao.

I don't want to waste another one tonight. If she's not here tomorrow morning, I"ll test again with FMU. I've got a tiny shred of hope left. I'm about to go pee to check, lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, still nothing here either! I just did a number two and that usually forces it out when I'm feeling it's right there.... but NOTHING.

My temps have been up the last few mornings but this morning it dipped a bit like it did a few days ago.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I hope all three of us make it through this month! That'd be sooo amazing!


----------



## Hit Girl

Don't count me in on that one. I just KNOW it's on the way. Surely you can't get AF-feeling cramps when you're pregnant, right?


----------



## dontworry

Anything is possible, Hit Girl. ;) (I giggled at your #2 comment because I literally just went and did the same thing. Don't think people like to imagine us pooping, but who gives a poo? )
That would be incredible if we had a huge epidemic of pregnancies in this board haha. We just all get pregnant at the same time.


----------



## Hit Girl

You just did twosies and nothing as well?

I don't 'feel' pregnant. Although I have no idea how that is supposed to feel. My boobs are sore but nothing unusual this close to my period. Getting sporadic cramps throughout the day but nothing major at all. Feel very easily agitated though - like extended PMS. I was so tired yesterday but it was very hot here.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I STILL feel like I'm on my period because of my cramps. So, yes, absolutely.


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> I STILL feel like I'm on my period because of my cramps. So, yes, absolutely.

Okay. THIS has spun me out quite a bit.

But you've had WAY more symptoms than me. I just couldn't be.


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> You just did twosies and nothing as well?
> 
> I don't 'feel' pregnant. Although I have no idea how that is supposed to feel. My boobs are sore but nothing unusual this close to my period. Getting sporadic cramps throughout the day but nothing major at all. Feel very easily agitated though - like extended PMS. I was so tired yesterday but it was very hot here.

Get out of my body/mind! Lmao I have all of this, too. I still feel like she's coming, I think she might just be a little delayed because I want to be pregnant so bad (and yeah, that's made me late before!! Especially when I was taking the Pill). I'm just trying to not think about it. I feel wet like before me period, too. I am just so sure she's on her way.


----------



## Hit Girl

Hahaha. Exactly the same!!

What is going on with us Jess?


----------



## MommaAlexis

I had a lot of symptoms, sure, but some girls don't get any. My main ones were mood swings, vivid dreams, certain foods SUSHI tasted off, and my boobs just greww! Then like two days before AF I was getting major period cramps, and they haven't stopped, and period is definitely late now! But no morning sickness! Just certain foods make me sick, and if I avoid them I'm fine.


----------



## dontworry

We're probably aliens, Hit Girl. It's the only explanation.


----------



## Hit Girl

Okay that's it. If I don't have anything by this weekend I might have to make a trip to the chemist.

I'm just so certain AF is going to show. I'm really expecting it.


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> We're probably aliens, Hit Girl. It's the only explanation.

I think you're right. It's the only logical explanation. If only Mulder was still at the FBI.


----------



## dontworry

I want her to not show just to see/hear about you peeing on a stick, Hit Girl! :haha: 

Oh dear... Terron is trying to brush our dog's teeth. LMAO. Funniest thing ever. He really needs it cause his breath smells like butt.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I want steak and eggs. SO BAD.


----------



## dontworry

I'm eating pizza. Because it's tasty. And I'm also drinking chocolate milk. Because it is also tasty. And because I am the image of health. Lmao. :)

I will be right back, got to wash the dog in our tub for the first time. Not looking forward to this!


----------



## dontworry

Nevermind - we can't find his shampoo lmao. 

My "chest erections" won't go away. :(


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> My "chest erections" won't go away. :(

Isn't that a good thing? :winkwink:


----------



## dontworry

I don't know! Lmao. I hugged Terron and I'm like, "Can you feel my chest boners? Isn't it... sexy?" and he pushed me away saying "EWWW" Bahahaha! They really hurt though. :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

Did your nipple jizz stop yet?


----------



## Hit Girl

So you're going to test tomorrow???


----------



## dontworry

My nipple jizzed (god I can't stop laughing at that lol) last night. I noticed it before getting into the shower, and I hadn't been playing with my boobs at all so if was very weird. I just took off my bra, touched my boob lightly because it was hurting, and some more stuff came out... same milky-colored stuff! It creeps me out! 

Hit Girl - yeah, definitely will be testing in the morning if she's not here by then!


----------



## Hit Girl

Wowzers Batman! That's full-on.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, nipple jizz and chest erections. Pregnancy is H-O-T. I'm heading to Tim horton's soon for a bagel!


----------



## Hit Girl

No jizz or erections here. (Makes it sound like I'm a prepubescent boy talking about my peen.)


----------



## TFSGirl

Is it too late to join in?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Are you playing with it a lot? I heard that causes it to get hard.... LOL! :D Kidding. I'm off for now, may be on one more time. Lemme know how it goes girls!


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> Yeah, nipple jizz and chest erections. Pregnancy is H-O-T. I'm heading to Tim horton's soon for a bagel!

I hear Tim Horton's is awesome. C'mon Canada. Send a Tim Hortons here.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yes. We don't like people. 


COME IN, join join, symptom spot and become a pee on a stick addict.


----------



## Hit Girl

TFSGirl said:


> Is it too late to join in?

Hell no! :mrgreen: Welcome.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I wanna pee on a cheapie stick hahahahaha


----------



## Hit Girl

TFS, I temp too. How's it all going?


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> I wanna pee on a cheapie stick hahahahaha

Just do it, for S&Gs. :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hi ladies!!
how's everyone?


----------



## dontworry

Welcome to TFSGirl! Where are you at in your NTNP/TTC journey? :)

Alex - eat a bagel for me. I just bought some amazing cheddar ones. -drool-

Miranda - ello! Doing well on this end, just waiting for AF to show. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

hope she doesnt show hun!
I just got outta the shower and after reading through your posts I am hungry now :haha:
Dunno what I want though.. hmm


----------



## Queen Bee.

Wow the page froze up and couldnt really post, sorry if that posted multiples!


----------



## dontworry

It did the same for me! It does that to me every day. :( Makes me angry lol.


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah me too, ive kinda gotten used to it though


----------



## Hit Girl

Froze up for me too. B&B seems to have some issues sometimes.

Hey Miranda! :hi:


----------



## dontworry

I always have to restart my computer, my internet, everything. I clear out my cookies and whatnot too, and it still doesn't work sometimes. POO ON U, BNB! 

Terr and I are watching Moulin Rouge and singing to the songs. :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hi hit!!

we are watching boardwalk empire and then its time for TerraNova! :)

Also decided to make spicy crispy chicken breast with potato salad, yum!


----------



## dontworry

I just sneezed all over Terron's face. 

It was an accident, I swear! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

lol just wait im sure he will get revenge!
My hubby cannot sneeze without coughing at the sametime :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

a lot of forums boot everyone off for an hour or two for maintenance every day. Ours is somewhere between 11:30 and 12:30 that it does it. I got used to it after two days. OMG that bagel.. I have never tasted something so good in my life. Olives do not compare. I need more! I had two BLT bagels toasted with mayo AND herb and garlic cream cheese, a garlic bread toast, a bowl of chili, and I could still eat ten more bagels. Woooooow. Lord. I was MOANING. (TMI heh) Joel says it's the sexiest sound he's heard all week lmfao until he turned around


----------



## dontworry

He gets his revenge all the time! He pinched my boob when I did that and I almost cried. Jerk. :( Lol even though I started it.

I'm gonna share something funny: Terron used to NEVER fart around me. It embarrassed him. Then he asked me one day, months into our relationship, if my other bf's would fart in front of me, and I said yes, and he has not stopped farting since lol. However, I do NOT fart in front of him. At first it was because I was embarrassed and then it was because he told me it grossed him out, lol. So now I fart in my sleep! And I actually farted on his leg this morning in my sleep, and it was so loud that it woke me up. I was all worried that he heard it, and prepared my angry reply to his heckling lol (I'm only human! Don't tell me not to do something natural! I could die!) but turns out he didn't hear it, cause I asked him when he woke up and he was like "No, I didn't hear or feel anything". Even though it was right on his leg. :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Tell him to get used to the moaning! Food will probably be a lot better than sex for a while.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I wont do it around my hubby either lol
Though one night he was reading a book or playing ds I cant remember, And he said I did it soooo loud it made him jump look under the covers trying to find out what it was :haha:
he told me about it the next day but I denied it (even though I havent a clue I did it)


----------



## Hit Girl

Anything yet Jess?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Oh god.. Bagel, marry me?


----------



## dontworry

Nothing here, how are you doing?

This is really TMI but:

Spoiler
When I wipe, I press a bit harder/go up a bit further than normal, lol, does that make sense? Just to see if anything will be on the toilet paper, but there's nothing.

I bet that if we manage to DTD tonight, it will bring my period on. For some reason that always works.


----------



## dontworry

Alex, if the bagel could talk, I'm sure he'd marry you too. :)


----------



## Haylee.

.
Edit I don't know how this got here?
:saywhat:


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, I do exactly the same thing when I wipe.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Testessss!


----------



## dontworry

Glad I'm not the only weirdo practically fingering myself, lmfao. It feels gross to me but I MUST do it. I must see lol. 

I don't even have pink on the paper yet. :(


----------



## dontworry

I honestly would test right now if my piss wasn't so freakin' diluted from my chocolate milk. Lmao. I am peeing clear at the moment because I keep rushing back there to look, and then pee a tiny bit.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lol. Bed time for me. I work in the morning. Sooo tired!


----------



## dontworry

Good night Alex! Get lots of rest so you actually make it to work this time. :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Nighty night Alex!


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm still quite 'wet' there. What about you Jess?


----------



## dontworry

Having a steady cramp right now in my front pelvic area. Bleh.


----------



## dontworry

Yeah I feel the same. I'm still running to the bathroom every few minutes.


----------



## Hit Girl

I see your ticker has started over.


----------



## Hit Girl

Me too!


----------



## dontworry

Yeah but I will have to change it if AD doesn't show in an hour lol. I will probably actually leave it til I figure out what is going on!


----------



## Hit Girl

I know this sounds stupid but I'm worried my speculation about it all (you know, thinking, "Oh my god what if I am?") will jinx it somehow and my AF will show up and them I'll look like a dumbass for getting all dramatic over it.


----------



## dontworry

You can't look like a dumbass because I'm doing the same thing. And we can't both possibly be dumbasses. :haha: Impossible!

The only thing I am worried/annoyed about it that my worrying about it all is making my period late. :( In one more hour I will be technically late, which SUCKS.


----------



## Hit Girl

Thanks Jess. You're right. :thumbup:

Will this make it one day late? Or two?


----------



## dontworry

I think it'd be one day late, but I don't know, lol. I'm just counting it as one day I suppose. 

I am hurting up higher in my abdomen, too. I got a bad cramp up there in the store. It might've been cause I was really hungry, but who knows. When I rubbed it, I felt like a pregnant lady because it looked like I was rubbing a big belly.


----------



## Hit Girl

That sounds like a tummy hunger cramp.

I'm now cd 28 and I haven't been this far in a while. I've been about 24 - 26 days. The My Days app says I'm two days late.


----------



## dontworry

I've still got 11 minutes til I'm "late" lol.


----------



## Haylee.

I don't know how that post got up there earlier :dohh: I've been playing around editing my siggy and testing graphics and I somehome posted in here without realizing :dohh: 

HG, I really think you should test chick! How long has it been since you had a 28 day cycle ? X


----------



## Hit Girl

Probably about a year or so. I don't know really. :shrug: I still believe it's going to turn up. 

Jess you are officially late. :winkwink:


----------



## dontworry

I am indeed! 

I'm crampy still, too. I thought I felt a leak of some sort but it wasn't anything. Nada, zip, zilch!


----------



## Hit Girl

Nothing here either. Gawd.


----------



## dontworry

Still nothin' here. I think I'm heading to bed though! Will wear a pad and see what we've got in the morning!

Good luck, HG! :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Good luck to you too, my love! I'll stay here and keep my eye on things. x


----------



## Hit Girl

Hi BBH!


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm here for a chat if anyone wants one. I'm not doing much, except waiting for my period. :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi hitgirl. Anymore news? It's just taken me ages to catch up on all the posts again! We are such chatterboxes! 

I really hope that it's yours and jess' months. How great would that be if you both got your BFPs together? My AF is due the same day as smile. They say that that can happen - your menstrual cycle changes itself to match up with someone. Like whn I lived with a friend, we would always be due on together!

Please update as soon as you both test.

Hello to the newbie :hi: sorry I can't remember your name and ill have to go back though about 7 pages to find it! Not so easy on my phone!

X


----------



## Hit Girl

I still haven't had anything here although it seems like I've been feeling it's on its way for ages now. Gah! I am very surprised it hasn't turned up today. I think tomorrow I'll see it so I doubt I'll get to the testing stage.

You have had a lot to catch up on! :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Well let's hope that the witch gets shy and decides not to make an appearance. I know alot of girls on here say that they felt as though AF was going to arrive for a few days but still got their BFP.

If AF isn't there in the morning are you going to test? 

X


----------



## Hit Girl

No way. I'm nowhere near that yet (even though I know MANY of you would have tested already.) Maybe I'm in denial, I don't know... but if it's not here by Saturday I'll go to the chemist. EEEEK!

I'm scared poopless that this might be something.


----------



## Hit Girl

I still have AF symptoms. Definitely think it's just late.


----------



## Webbykinskt

I had AF symptoms remember. Even now I feel I'm gonna come on :/ but it's normal x


----------



## Hit Girl

For reals?????


----------



## Hit Girl

Sorry to hear you're getting a bit of morning sickness Webby. x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hit: TEST!! :D


----------



## Hit Girl

I can't bring myself to go get one. You can only test in the morning, right?

I just don't FEEL pregnant at all.


----------



## sharonfruit

I think it can work later in the day if your after your missed period. I tested on day 32 and it wasnt FMU and I got a dark positive X


----------



## BabiiBrii95

Hello ladies. New on the site. But I have a LOT of questions. I may be pregnant!!!!!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

I just feel like I'm making a big fuss over nothing.


----------



## Hit Girl

Brii, ask away!


----------



## Smile181c

Hit girl you need to test!!

So many girls who have got their bfp have said that they didn't feel pregnant, even Katie said in her journal that she only just feels pregnant and she's 7 weeks! Xx


----------



## Smile181c

Welcome brii:wave:

Hitgirl you're not making a big fuss, we'd all be exactly the same if awe were in that position x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

You can test at any point during the day too providing you haven't peed for 3-4 hours and your urine isnt too dilute

X


----------



## sharonfruit

Welcome Bri :) 

I agree, test :) X


----------



## Hit Girl

I just don't know what I'm going to do if I am. Terrified.

This is why I'm living in _my-period-is-on-its-way_ land. I also don't feel that I'm fortunate enough to fall pregnant. It seems ridiculous doesn't it? I want this so much but at the same time I'm completely terrified of it actually happening.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hit Girl said:


> I want this so much but at the same time I'm completely terrified of it actually happening.

I feel the sameway, I think its natural!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

BabiiBrii95 said:


> Hello ladies. New on the site. But I have a LOT of questions. I may be pregnant!!!!!!!

Oooh, do tell....

X


----------



## Smile181c

Hit Girl said:


> I just don't know what I'm going to do if I am. Terrified.
> 
> This is why I'm living in _my-period-is-on-its-way_ land. I also don't feel that I'm fortunate enough to fall pregnant. It seems ridiculous doesn't it? I want this so much but at the same time I'm completely terrified of it actually happening.

I feel exactly the same. We're all here for you though, no matter the result x


----------



## Hit Girl

I can't believe I'm asking this, but which is the best pregnancy test to use?


----------



## dontworry

Well so much for getting some sleep! :( I can't get to sleep at all. Even had some sexy time lol, and that didn't help. I can feel my cramps stronger though now that we've had sex. That always happens before AF. Still nothing coming out though.

BabiiBrii95 - What are your symptoms? :) And welcome!

HG - I'm the same with the denial. But I feel like its for my own protection, lol. If I deny it now and try to suppress the hope, maybe it won't hurt as bad when AF finally shows?

On another note - Terron is making me NUTS right now! We both sit on the couch, I'm on the end and he sits in the middle. I can't stand it when I'm on the computer and he leans on my arm, because then I can't type as quickly or efficiently. I've told him to move like a BILLION times and he doesn't want to detach from my arm. I swear I'm gonna cry if I have to ask him again.


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> I just don't know what I'm going to do if I am. Terrified.
> 
> This is why I'm living in _my-period-is-on-its-way_ land. I also don't feel that I'm fortunate enough to fall pregnant. It seems ridiculous doesn't it? I want this so much but at the same time I'm completely terrified of it actually happening.
> 
> I feel exactly the same. We're all here for you though, no matter the result xClick to expand...

You're such an angel Chloe. x :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

Best Preggo Test - First Response. At least, this is what I read. I have also read that the generic Dollar Store brand is extremely sensitive to the pregnancy hormone, so they can sometimes work better than an expensive one. I guess it's cheaper to make them more sensitive, but that also makes people worry about false positives and whatnot.


----------



## sharonfruit

> On another note - Terron is making me NUTS right now! We both sit on the couch, I'm on the end and he sits in the middle. I can't stand it when I'm on the computer and he leans on my arm, because then I can't type as quickly or efficiently. I've told him to move like a BILLION times and he doesn't want to detach from my arm. I swear I'm gonna cry if I have to ask him again.

:haha:

OH annoyed me this morning, he took the bin bag out of the bin, full of rubbish and just left it on the kitchen floor. So the dog was chewing holes in the bottom of it. Grr, then he went out to work and took the keys so I couldn't even take it out. So now I have to supervise the dog in the kitchen!

And the dog peed on the bed and I've got a red duvet cover and a white sheet so now I've got to wash and dry two loads! X


----------



## Hit Girl

Okay. What's the difference between 'dip and read' and 'instream'? You wee all over one and dip it in a cup of your wee in the other?


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey Terron!! :hi:


----------



## dontworry

Aww I hate puppy accidents! Everyone always thinks Chihuahua's don't pee a lot, but boy can they!!


----------



## dontworry

Terron says hi everyone.  So does Crook, actually. With a sad face, though, lol. We won't let him on the couch now because I need Terr to sit away from me, and we take up all of the space. :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

sharonfruit said:


> And the dog peed on the bed and I've got a red duvet cover and a white sheet so now I've got to wash and dry two loads! X

That's super annoying. :dohh:


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> Okay. What's the difference between 'dip and read' and 'instream'? You wee all over one and dip it in a cup of your wee in the other?

Yup! I have a really hard time just peeing on the stick, though. I can't exactly aim my pee... I don't have a peen! So I just use a little dish, pee in that like you would at a doctor's office, and then dip it. The tests come with directions and no matter how many I do, I always re-read them before I test, lol. You usually dip it for 5 seconds or so. I like the ones that come with a top you can cover the pee-covered bit with!


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> sharonfruit said:
> 
> 
> And the dog peed on the bed and I've got a red duvet cover and a white sheet so now I've got to wash and dry two loads! X
> 
> That's super annoying. :dohh:Click to expand...

This has reminded me, lol, did you ever get all that dye out of your pants, HG?


----------



## Hit Girl

The ones that you pee on, what sort of 'flow duration' are we looking at here?


----------



## Hit Girl

I did get most of the excess dye out! :thumbup: I couldn't believe how black the water was after so many washes, but all good now. The blisters on my fingers are healing nicely. :rofl:


----------



## dontworry

Ouch at the blisters! And I think you have to pee on it for around the same time, maybe four seconds? I'm not sure, lol. I've only tried to pee on one once and I stopped mid-pee to collect it in a cup because I was getting angry and peeing on myself.


----------



## Hit Girl

Are you going to test in the morning?

I can't imagine looking at it after. I couldn't bear it. I even made my DH (back when he was my boyfriend) open my acceptance letter for uni all those years ago!


----------



## dontworry

I've made Terron read the results to me because I couldn't stand looking at them. When I had my "scare" in Jan of 2010, I took more than 8 pregnancy tests and made him look at a lot of them. I've also made him buy them by himself because I was embarrassed lol. 

I am pretty sure I'll test in the morning, so long as AF is still not here. Probably going to use my cheapie test.


----------



## Hit Girl

Woohoo! Can't wait! :)

Getting a cramp right now. So sure I'd just be wasting my money on pregnancy tests.


----------



## Smile181c

Yes both of you test! 

I'm gonna dip when the time comes. Instream is just too unpredictable! How do you know I'd you've peed solidly for 5 seconds? Much more accurate to dip imo!


----------



## dontworry

If you don't use it tomorrow, you WILL need it eventually. ;) It's an investment. Why buy later when you really, really need one, when you can buy one now and be extra-prepared?


----------



## Hit Girl

Good point.

I just had a look at my boobies and I can see veins on the sides of them.

Edit: This could be normal for my period but I've never really noticed it before. Keep getting waves of weird taste too.


----------



## dontworry

I can always see my veins, but that's because I'm so white that I'm practically see-through. For realz.


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm really bloody pale too. That's probably all it is. :haha:

OMG Jess, how are you feeling? Emotionally?


----------



## dontworry

I am honestly frustrated at the fact that AF has not shown, but I have that tiny glimmer of hope that maybe I'm knocked up. 
I am scared to find out, too, though. 

I feel like I'm ready to be pregnant, but I'm SO not ready to tell everyone about it, especially since Christmas. My grandparents were on my case for not having my license, because my grandma needs help around the house and I can't get there (I live the closest to her). I don't have my license because I don't like driving, it makes my anxiety go through the roof. I know it's important to have, especially if I'll be home alone during the later months of pregnancy, but I just can't do it! I just feel like they're all up in my biz-ness. Lol. I love them, they're family, but I'm trying really hard to live my own life and not rely on my family. I have managed to live on my own for three years now, so I think I'm doing pretty well!

Rant over, lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> I don't have my license because I don't like driving, it makes my anxiety go through the roof.

Firstly, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Same here!!! I'm learning at the moment and it's completely embarrassing because I'm old(er). I hate it and it scares the crap out of me. I'm so scared of having an accident. I feel so embarrassed about only having my Learners Permit. But I hate having to rely on other people or catch the bus/train. :(


----------



## dontworry

I hate relying on other people too, lol, but it's not bad enough for me to want to drive. I can get in the car, I can move the car, I can drive up the road, but as soon as I see another car coming toward me or coming up behind me, I start panicking! And I can't even take the bus because that makes me anxious too. I am truly pathetic!

My learning permit expires in March. I am hoping to get back in the car and practice, but I really don't know if it will happen. :(

Alright, I HAVE to try to sleep now. It's almost 5am now and I've got to be up at 1pm at the latest. Goodnight! :flower:


----------



## Hit Girl

Nighty night beautiful. I look forward to hearing about your test in the morning. :flower:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Testes? :)


----------



## TFSGirl

Okay!! Thanks ladies!! I am Chelsea, 27 y/o, finally TTC after a long battle with NTNP :)


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> Testes? :)

Not yet! :haha: I'm still feeling those cramps though. Especially after I eat.


----------



## Hit Girl

Lovely to meet you Chelsea!


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm off to bed. See you all in the morning. :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi Chelsea :) X

Night Hit Girl :) X


----------



## boofangie

Hi Chelsea x

Cant wait for updates from jess and Hit girl 
just about to go shopping now with my momma and papa!  hope everyones having a lovely day xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Chelsea! :wave:

Can't wait for you to test HG! Good night!

I went shopping today :thumbup: Got 2 pairs of new jeans (one pair are like chinos) a few tops, couple of cardi's, a jumper, a dress, and a new pair of ankle boots!


----------



## sharonfruit

Ooh you did spoil yourself. I went for a browse yesterday but didnt find anything at all! X


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah, I never buy stuff for myself but I got some money for christmas and thought, why not!

I so wanted to pop into mothercare though...:blush:


----------



## TFSGirl

Hi all! you girls seem like my kinda girls, this thread is taking forever to get through but I'm trying to read as much as I can lol


----------



## Smile181c

You don't need to read through the whole thing - we're a bunch of chatterboxes! Main topic at the moment - whether Hit Girl or dontworry are pregnant or not!


----------



## TFSGirl

Well here's hoping for BFPs for both! I assume HitGirl is testing in the AM? Fingers crossed and baby dust!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

:hi: to everyone.

Can't wait to find out about hitgirl and jess. Sending lots of :dust:

Update with me - I'm now CD19 and 9dpo. I could have sworn AF had arrived extremely earlier this morning. I was all ready to go out then (TMI alert) I felt something warm escape from down there! Lots of it aswell. I ran to the loo to check and expected to see red. But no - just lots and lots of creamy CM. How random.

I've had some mild AF type cramps today too. 

My DH and I have been shopping today and as we walked past Boots DH said 'why don't you go and get some of that stuff you have been going on about?' He meant Conceive Plus! I've mentioned it a few times in the last couple of months and he has been very against it - wanting to keep everything 'natural'. I was so shocked that he said it that I went straight in and bought some! 

Then on the way home I've suddenly remembered that I'm post ovulation now so probably isn't going to do anything this month. I bought some sexy underwear too! Hopefully the two will work together nicely if we haven't caught the egg this time round!

I can't believe I own some Conceive Plus!!

X


----------



## Smile181c

I have this really wet feeling down there too at the moment! Fingers crossed its good signs!

Yay for conceive plus! How much was it? Aw bless your OH :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

It was about £15. I think it's slightly cheaper if you order from amazon but I got too caught up in the moment!

X


----------



## sharonfruit

Is it a tablet? X


----------



## Smile181c

Ah fair enough!

Just put this in my journal but out of all the clothes i bought only one jumper and one pair of jeans fit me properly :nope: I better be bloody pregnant or I won't be happy with going up a dress size!


----------



## sharonfruit

Mmm well it is Christmas, don't let it get you down. Are you gonna take em back? X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Haha smile - thats exactly what i was thinking yesterday! Everything i tried on was a size too big :) Lets hope we soon have something to fit into the spare room!

I'm on my laptop on here for the first time ever! It looks so weird being all blown up. I usually go on via my iphone which makes me squint!

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> Is it a tablet? X

Hey sharon

Its a fertility lubricant which is designed to attract the sperm to the egg and help the sperm survive for longer inside. I produce some EWCM but nothing like what i think i am supposed to. Ive been going on and on about it to DH but he was really against trying it. Something just clicked inside his head and he told me to go buy some!

We've just dtd again tonight and he said 'arn't you going to use some of your new stuff'. I didn't as i was a little bit scared! Im also 9dpo so think i'll wait until after AF (if she arrives)!

x


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh yeah I just googled it, looks good! Hope it does the trick for you! X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm hoping i won't even get to the stage where i have to try it. Hopefully this will be our month [-o&lt;

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

What UK time are hitgirl and jess normally on here? I really want to see if their AFs have arrived or even better - whether they've tested!

x


----------



## sharonfruit

Fingers crossed for you X


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah could be cause of Xmas time tbf!

I'm not Gona bother taking them back cause they were dirt cheap in the sale anyway x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Jess and HitGirl get on around 9pm for me. Not sure what their time zones are haha.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

MommaAlexis said:


> Jess and HitGirl get on around 9pm for me. Not sure what their time zones are haha.

Not too sure what that would be in UK time? Thanks though :thumbup:

Are you still enjoying your boobs?? :happydance:

x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yessss ma'am. Works getting me in trouble for taking so many bathroom breaks. I may have to tell them soon so I dont lose my job! :(


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm going to have to go to bed :( 

I've been feeling so tired recently and have been needing 2 naps during the day. I can feel my eyes dropping :(

Night night everyone

x


----------



## Hit Girl

No AF.


----------



## sharonfruit

Test? x


----------



## Hit Girl

No test either. :haha: I think I'll be getting a test tomorrow if it still hasn't turned up.


----------



## sharonfruit

dust to you :dust: 

Wish mine would bugger off already! :haha::


----------



## Hit Girl

Lots of saliva. Am I noticing things that are normal for me and just never noticed before?

This emoticon sums up how I am right now... :shrug:


----------



## sharonfruit

I always think that about symptom spotting too, you should get a test today and do it tomorrow! It should definately work now!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Any word from Jess?


----------



## Hit Girl

sharonfruit said:


> I always think that about symptom spotting too, you should get a test today and do it tomorrow! It should definately work now!!

Eeeek. I honestly did not think I would be in this position.


----------



## sharonfruit

Nope she went to bed! X


----------



## Hit Girl

She went to bed pretty late so she'll probably be a while. Hopefully not too long though. :happydance:


----------



## sharonfruit

Have you mentioned testing to your DH? x


----------



## Hit Girl

Gah, yes I have. He's more than keen to do it, but we've both agreed that tomorrow will be the best time so we can react appropriately to whatever the result is and we won't have to worry about work for a bit. He woke up this morning at 5:30am and all the first thing he said was, "Has it turned up?" He's definitely thinking about it a lot, but we're both not jumping to any conclusions.

He's so amazing about it. He knows how freaked out I am but last night he said that if this is actually it, that is amazing. There is never a perfect time to do this but of all the imperfect times, this would be very perfect.

Kinda glad I married him.


----------



## sharonfruit

Awww thats lovely I got goosebumps :) I remember OH's face when I told him I was pg, Awwww :D I soooo hope you are!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Sharon, awww that is so lovely. I can only imagine! :)


----------



## dontworry

Good afternoon, everyone! I tested again this morning and got a negative. No big deal, didn't feel disappointed when I saw it or anything, even though I thought I would. Just went back to bed! Lol. On that note, my AF has still not arrived! Still feel her though. Still pretty gassy (not so much fun!) and have had a few little cramps here and there. I'm wearing a pad around jsut in case. I'm trying desperately hard to get out of the house today because I am sick of sitting on my booty and doing nothing!

Welcome again to Chelsea! 

TFSGirl - we talk a LOT lol. You don't have to read the whole thing! We repeat a lot of things we've already talked about. :D So you think you're pregnant now?


----------



## sharonfruit

:( Boo, I thought we were gonna get another 2 BFPs!!


----------



## TFSGirl

No, I don't think I am pregnant as yet, but this month would be very very exciting if it happened. Not getting my hopes up to high, but I still take all precautions like prenatals and no drinking and exercise and good food etc. Baby dust everyone!


----------



## boofangie

Jess- my friend went 2 month with negatives before she finally found out she was pregnant! so Ive got lots of babysdust coming your way 

Hit girl- Im the same as you, i never want to test as I'm so scared! really got my fingers crossed for you 

I got some champagne glasses shopping at a bargain price! and a nice dress! and my rob bought loadssss of new clothes which I'm happy about as he never gets anything for himself!!

got such a funny story though!, rob for christmas bought me 2 underwear sets! BOTH THE WRONG SIZE! I'm a double 36DD and he bought me one that was 38C thinking it would work, and one that was 34G! I honestly don't know how things work out in his head!! LOL!!

We've been arguing loads lately too! proper getting to me now :-( we never used to at all, but the last few weeks its been like nearly everyday! :-( does anyone else argue? am i just being a bit optimistic thinking we will never shout?? blahhh! just feeling majorly down about it! :-( xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

We hardly ever argue but I had major PMS this morning and was yelling at him for ages, I was angry as he flew to his parents in Belfast late Monday night, he would of got there around 9pm and went out with his family, then flew back yesterday morning at 7am, and including flights he spend £400!!

I was really angry, and then I was mad because this morning the dog peed on the bed so I had to do loads of washing and the dishwasher wasnt turning on so I had to take all the dirty dishes out and wash them and then OH walked in from work and had a go at me because the apartment was a mess and I hadn't picked the dog's bowl up off the floor. 
X


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> We hardly ever argue but I had major PMS this morning and was yelling at him for ages, I was angry as he flew to his parents in Belfast late Monday night, he would of got there around 9pm and went out with his family, then flew back yesterday morning at 7am, and including flights he spend £400!!
> 
> I was really angry, and then I was mad because this morning the dog peed on the bed so I had to do loads of washing and the dishwasher wasnt turning on so I had to take all the dirty dishes out and wash them and then OH walked in from work and had a go at me because the apartment was a mess and I hadn't picked the dog's bowl up off the floor.
> X

its just bloody men isn't it!!! i think things have been coming to the boil for a while and the last few weeks have been just all of it coming out! i just feel majorly shite about it all :-( i keep thinking "is this normal" but what is normal??! its all these hollywood films telling us how we should feel when we are in love ruining it haha! I'm like ROB WHY ARE YOU NOT ROBERT PATTERSON?! HAHAHA xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I think we go through phases where we argue, like since I fell pg in September we havent argued once, I think now thats over and the money stresses of Xmas are kicking in we are or I am... getting at his throat a bit! x


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> I think we go through phases where we argue, like since I fell pg in September we havent argued once, I think now thats over and the money stresses of Xmas are kicking in we are or I am... getting at his throat a bit! x

yeah its probably just xmas stress!
forgot to ask, do you come from leeds? xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Nope from Newcastle X


----------



## boofangie

ohhhh! newcastle upon tyme? i live near the other newcastle haha!! 
both northern ladies though  xxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> Good afternoon, everyone! I tested again this morning and got a negative. No big deal, didn't feel disappointed when I saw it or anything, even though I thought I would. Just went back to bed! Lol. On that note, my AF has still not arrived! Still feel her though. Still pretty gassy (not so much fun!) and have had a few little cramps here and there. I'm wearing a pad around just in case.

I think this is exactly the situation I'm in. I haven't tested but I truly believe I'm not pregnant. I think this is just a weird cycle.


----------



## sharonfruit

Oohhh yeah, okay! So do you live far away from home now? X


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Oohhh yeah, okay! So do you live far away from home now? X


nope! I've moved into a house with my OH around 30 mins away! not too far! 
i wish uni would hurry up and end though! fed up of it now haha xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm the same, I feel like its holding me back in my life!! x


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> I'm the same, I feel like its holding me back in my life!! x

SAME! today rob moaned as i don't help out with the rent much! (he's a teacher and I'm a waitress) and he was like "if you wernt at uni and ctually had a proper job we wouldn't be in such a crap position" i was like SORRY FOR BEING YOUNG! Damn men haha!  I'm just sick of it now! xxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

By the way, my time zone is GMT+10.


----------



## Hit Girl

Sharon, I agree with Angie. This time of year can do awful things to our stress levels.


----------



## dontworry

Still no AF! There is nothing on my pad whatsoever.
I wish there had even been a tiny bit of a second line on my test, but it was so white (besides the control line). Boo.

https://i41.tinypic.com/xc87co.jpg

My chicken is trying to steal my cup of coffee lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

Aw Jess. he's gorgeous!! :blush:

No AF here either. I just spoke to my mum and she said I shouldn't get my hopes up (which I haven't done anyway) as she had 3 late periods when she was trying for me. She said they were about 9 or 10 days late.

If I test on Saturday I'll be 5 days late. Risk it or wait until I've passed the 10 day mark?


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> Still no AF! There is nothing on my pad whatsoever.
> I wish there had even been a tiny bit of a second line on my test, but it was so white (besides the control line). Boo.

What symptoms are you getting now? Have you ever had a longer cycle like this?


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> Aw Jess. he's gorgeous!! :blush:
> 
> No AF here either. I just spoke to my mum and she said I shouldn't get my hopes up (which I haven't done anyway) as she had 3 late periods when she was trying for me. She said they were about 9 or 10 days late.
> 
> If I test on Saturday I'll be 5 days late. Risk it or wait until I've passed the 10 day mark?

Id go for it on saturday! i always find the longer i leave before i test the more i stress and its not good for out little bodies!:-(
i relalllyyyyy hope you are though! 

and that little chicken is GORGEOUS!
i'll have to post some pics of my best fiends baby that was born last week!  she's called amber and she's is CUTE!

i just have this huge feeling I'm never going to have a little bean :-( does anyone else get like that? xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

In answer to your question Angie, YESSSSSSSSS.


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> In answer to your question Angie, YESSSSSSSSS.

 
i hope this time next year we can look back at this and have little beans or little babies!  I'm sooo ready to be a mummy! haha xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Me too. :)

Honestly though I don't think I'm lucky enough to have a baby. You hear about so many people who have been trying for years and years who can't get there. I just figured I'm one of them. Also, I'm worried about carrying to full-term if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant in the first place. I've known about my mum's 'late periods' for a long time and I also know that she started bleeding in her (I think) second trimester with me. She was 34 with me and I believe she miscarried when she was 36. Eeek. I'm scared of those things happening to me.


----------



## TFSGirl

I worry that I will never conceive either, it's probably the biggest fear I have in life. And the damn irony about it is that they tell you the worry is part of what keeps you from getting pregnant! Stress is bad they say! I hate that I have such a jealous streak about women who try once and get pregnant. I am happy for them, but it hurts too, you know?


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> Me too. :)
> 
> Honestly though I don't think I'm lucky enough to have a baby. You hear about so many people who have been trying for years and years who can't get there. I just figured I'm one of them. Also, I'm worried about carrying to full-term if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant in the first place. I've known about my mum's 'late periods' for a long time and I also know that she started bleeding in her (I think) second trimester with me. She was 34 with me and I believe she miscarried when she was 36. Eeek. I'm scared of those things happening to me.



AWW honey! i know how you feel! you hear so many horror stories, but I'm sure if you make your midwife fully aware they will take special care!! the sad thing is a few of us might (wish we woulnt) Face some upsetting times, but you've got to remember that one day you will be a mummy and you will be brilliant! ill be praying that you never have to face this though and that you have a really healthy 9 months  xxxxxxxx


----------



## dontworry

No other symptoms besides being a little crampy! Gonna go pee right now and check myself lol. Still gassy too but that lasts throughout my period usually.


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you Angie, you are so incredibly lovely. I really appreciate your kind words. If... no 'when' I get duffed I have to remember to just breathe. You know what Angie, I have every confidence that you will be an amazing mummy too. :kiss:

Same goes for you TFS! :) It's been a fear of mine for such a long time. You spend so long trying NOT to get one in the oven and then you panic that you can't and the stress of that doesn't do anyone any favours. So much damn irony here. :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

What is going on with us, woman!? :brat:


----------



## boofangie

aww thanks HitGirl (i really need to go back to the threads to find your real name haha)
i keep reminding myself that it can take months if no years to get a little bean! and when it happens is wen its right! hopefully though we don't have to wait too long!
just remember to get all the vitamins and keep calm! its funny what stress can do to our bodies!!

i really just want something to mother haha, my cats seem sick of me dressing them up :( and rob moans when i tell him what to wear hahaha  xxx


----------



## boofangie

this is my arnie bear! hehe xxxx
 



Attached Files:







arnie.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hit Girl

Holy crap your cat is ADORABLE! 

And I've never revealed my name. It's Hit Girl. There, now you know. :winkwink:


----------



## boofangie

oh i remember now! sorry! yeah i wish id stayed secret haha! scared OH is going to stalk me! lol!

haha i know, i have arnie and snarf, such babies  xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Where are you at in your cycle? :)


----------



## boofangie

its O day tomorrow! but not boofed this week a SO's not felt like it :-( xxx


----------



## dontworry

I'm back home with my computer now! Still no period lol. I feel like I'm updating every five minutes. I do have a wicked headache though. :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

Whoop. Go missing AF! :)


----------



## dontworry

Angie - try and seduce him tonight or tomorrow! 

Alex - yeah, I would say yay but now I'm getting irritated! :(


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, totally agree. It's piss annoying.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm sending you baby wishes. 

So, for boys names, I loooove Dorien. But DH likes Connor. Connor seems boring. Opinions on either?


----------



## dontworry

I'm hoarding your baby wishes lol. I love Dorien too (like Dorian Grey!). I really like older names, or weird names lol. Especially Roman/Greek ones. 

CRAMP. I am so entirely bored tonight! Hope Terron will come out of the room and entertain me!


----------



## Hit Girl

Are you a fan of Scrubs (although John Dorian is with an 'a', not an 'e')? I like Connor. I think there are far more boring names out there. :)


----------



## dontworry

The Chinese Prediction chart says you'll have a girl, Alex!! You need girl names lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

Alex, are your cramps still going and what do/did they feel like?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Ahhh that's where I heard it!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

We already decided on Meloti Rae (pronounced melody, nickname loti.) Ray is my gramps' name, he was very close to DH and I. And yeah they're still there. Feels exactly like period cramps. :/ It's really turned me off of DTD.


----------



## dontworry

Oh that is right! I forgot you had that name picked out. I love Loti as a nickname. I'm really big on nicknames though lol. When Terron suggested "Marius", I didn't like it because I couldn't think of a nickname I liked to go with it. He plans to call him "Mars", like the planet. Whatever boats his float, I guess!


----------



## Hit Girl

Wow you guys. There is no sign of my period.
Edit: Starting to maybe freak out slightly. You know? Shit is getting real.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lol yeah I've always called babies "Little Loti" in my head, so it just hit me after finding out and DH loves it. But he won't even consider ANY boys names other then connor. It's ridiculous.


----------



## dontworry

Does he have some special attachment to Connor?

HG - Did you guys try sexy time to bring AF on? I thought for sure that would work for us. I think we'll give it another go tonight and see if anything happens.


----------



## MommaAlexis

He says it's some famous mechanic's name. ...So?  He doesn't fix cars. He doesn't even own a car.


----------



## dontworry

That's a bit weird lol. Marius is from one of our favorite book series, and its starting to grow on me so I don't mind much. It's the middle names we have trouble with!


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> HG - Did you guys try sexy time to bring AF on? I thought for sure that would work for us. I think we'll give it another go tonight and see if anything happens.

I think the earliest we could do any of that is tomorrow night. This week's been pretty hectic with work. Booo!

Dumb question, but is it safe to have sex if you're pregnant by only a little bit? Can you shake things up in there and then it gets dislodged? I feel like an idiot for asking this.


----------



## dontworry

You can still have sex. :haha: You probably won't want to though!


----------



## Hit Girl

Hahaha. Yeah, I don't really feel like it at this moment. I'm only at CD 30 which is far along by a bit for me, but not unusual for most people.

Therefore, I maintain it's still on its way.


----------



## dontworry

Yeah, I'm still guessing that AF will be here any time now. It would be a miracle to get knocked up this soon!


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> Yeah, I'm still guessing that AF will be here any time now. It would be a miracle to get knocked up this soon!

That's what I'm thinking too. There's no way!


----------



## dontworry

I have this extremely weird feeling in the back of my throat. It feels MINTY! Like I ate a roll of mints or something. But I am drinking chocolate milk. Lmao. It is so odd.


----------



## Hit Girl

I have had EXACTLY the same thing. Get out of my head!!


----------



## dontworry

THAT IS SO WEIRD. We are so weird!! What the heck lol. It's still happening right now. I haven't had anything minty at all.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Sympathy symptoms! :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

The girl at Tim Horton's didn't have the bacon in the fridge long enough so it was warm and TOTALLY killed the bagel for me. Couldn't finish it. :( Must go back and try again tomorrow!


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, I honestly have no idea what's going on. I don't usually get consistent cramping like this before my period. I only get it once I've started bleeding. It's exactly like a normal period so far - just no blood.

The minty feeling in my throat is attributed to that flu-like thing I've had for the last 10 or so days. I've still got it. And I'm still getting that weird taste too.

God I'm going to feel like such a dick when my period arrives.


----------



## Hit Girl

Alex, that sucks! :( How many days past your missed period did you test?


----------



## MommaAlexis

The day of.


----------



## dontworry

I would've gone bat-shit crazy if my bacon wasn't made right lmao. I like mine extra crispy, but not so my teeth fall out when I eat it. Perfection!

HG - see, my periods are usually SO much worse than this. I get horrible cramps when the blood starts coming, but I do cramp a bit before AF shows and sometimes even after AF goes. But I always have the worst cramps during it, and I haven't had anything that bad yet. I am feeling phantom "dribbles" of warmness in my panties but when I run to check, there is nothing. 
I have had an actual horrible cold the past two weeks, but everything is basically gone except for my stuffy nose and congestion. I didn't have this feeling in my throat until literally fifteen minutes ago lol. I told Terr and he said it was weird, too. I am googling the minty thing right now.


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, I'll be interested to hear what you find out! I hate that warm dribble/leakage feeling. I've had so many false alarms where I've yelled out, "Okay, I think I just definitely got it!" and nothing!!

Alex, I'm afraid to test just in case I get a 'hell no'. You pretty much had a flashing sign in front of your face that said YOU ARE DUFFED. :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Most people are saying the cold feeling is from acid reflux. Many women say they were pregnant the first time they felt it (oooooh!). I guess its from the acid burning the back of your throat? But I haven't had acid reflux today, I think I would've been aware of it... maybe I just don't remember it?


----------



## Hit Girl

Oooooh! That is interesting. 

Mine feels more like a throat sensitivity thing, like when I'm coming down with a flu/cold something. Could be acid reflux. What the hell do I know? :)


----------



## dontworry

I'm going to find something to eat to see if it will go away lol. 

No cramping at the moment! Just cold throat syndrome!


----------



## Hit Girl

Enjoy trying to get rid of it Jess! :)


----------



## dontworry

I had mac and cheese and it hasn't gone away! :( I cleaned the kitchen too and now I'm messing it up all over again because I'm making Terron some oatmeal raisin cookies. 

I really need to clean my house! :( But I can't make myself do it!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hi ladies, whats everyone up to?


----------



## dontworry

I just gave my big ol' pup a bath in our house for the very first time lol. It went surprisingly well! Terron had to lift him into the tub because he didn't know that he should climb in, silly dog. And we don't have a removable shower head so I didn't think it'd be possible, but it was! I ended up using my old shampoo and a tiny bit of conditioner on him, and I'm hoping that his skin doesn't get too dry from it. If it does, guess we'll have to wash him again with something different!

Lol besides that! Nothing else is new. Still no period and no symptoms right now other than a minty feeling in my throat. I actually just had acid reflux from drinking water a few minutes before bathing Crook, and my throat is still minty, not any different than before. 

How are you, Miranda?


----------



## Smile181c

I was trying to describe a feeling in my throat yday in my journal and how crazy is it that 3 of us have it! It better be a preggo symptom!


----------



## Queen Bee.

My mom has acid reflux and it may sound funny but she takes a bit of pickle juice or eats pickles something about the vinegar helps it go away.
But am not doing much here literally just woke up and got on here, Its absolutely freezing here!


----------



## dontworry

LOL that is odd. Especially since none of us has really mentioned it before, so it's not like we can be imagining it! I do that sometimes lmao. 

How are you feeling tonight, Chloe?


----------



## dontworry

I don't have any pickles or vinegar. :( It's not making me feel ill or anything, it's just a very weird feeling. It certainly doesn't smell minty lol.


----------



## dontworry

Is the day you ovulate 1DPO or is the day after it 1DPO?


----------



## Smile181c

The day after is 1DPO :thumbup:
I'm good today, boobs arent aching and i don't really feel nauseous either! Hoping that my disappearing symptoms dont mean I'm out though!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ok that show just put me off of home birth.
Baby had cord wrapped around neck when he came out and they had to revive him because his breathing was really really slow... I think Id prefer being in the hospital where they could do more if something happened!


----------



## dontworry

Chloe - you're not out yet. :D Some women don't have symptoms at all (obviously, if they can go ten months without knowing they're pregnant!). 

What are you watching Miranda?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Home Birth Diary(ies) cant remember if its ies or y but yeah lol


----------



## Smile181c

True, I'm still not getting my hopes up though!


----------



## dontworry

Oh I've seen so many on shows before. I think if I felt like I had a "home", somewhere that we would live for a long time, I wouldn't mind giving birth there. I don't have that right now and I wouldn't want to give birth in this house. I am also afraid of not making it to the hospital in time if something were to go wrong.

Chloe - that's what we all say lol, myself especially. I have been like this for two weeks though! And now I don't even get closure because I don't know what my AF is playing at. She's a right bitch!


----------



## Smile181c

That she is :grr:


----------



## dontworry

God, I keep getting these waves of being extremely tired, so I go lay down and try to sleep and can't freaking get to sleep! :( I'm too afraid to take any sleeping aids though. I know I'll get tired enough to just pass out eventually, but that won't be til 5 or 6am! My schedule is completely upside down.


----------



## Smile181c

Maybe just try to lie down and rest - sometimes that can be just as refreshing as sleep!


----------



## dontworry

I will do that for a bit, I think.

Will probably be back in an hour, lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

You okay Jess? Feeling tired? You have been going to bed very late and I find that can make feel feel tired all day. :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Where's Laura these days?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ahh Im so hungry, a big bowl of cereal sounds sooo good!


----------



## Hit Girl

What time is it where you are?


----------



## Queen Bee.

11:38am


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm hungry as well but I'm gonna put off for 20 minutes and hold out for lunch!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I would but hubby is asleep
he'll probably sleep 3-4 more hours


----------



## Smile181c

I'm waiting for lunch too. I can never stomach breakfast!


----------



## sharonfruit

Are you gonna eat with him when he gets up? My OH has been pigging out all morning, he keeps nagging at me to eat as breakfast is the most important meal of the day but I think its just because he feels guilty for eating so much :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Still definitely no AF here. Buying a test tomorrow evening for Saturday morning if things haven't turned up by then.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I will probably eat with him when he gets up.
I been wanting Quavers for days, so I might try to get him to go with me to the shop lol


----------



## sharonfruit

> Still definitely no AF here. Buying a test tomorrow evening for Saturday morning if things haven't turned up by then.

Buy a test todaaaayyyyy Saturday is lonnnnnnng!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Hee hee! It's sooner here than it is there so it'll be sooner than you think. :)

Feeling very apprehensive about it to be honest. If it's a 'no' then what the hell is wrong with me?? If it's a 'yes' (notice how I can't even type 'BFP' in that context?) then I'll be freaking out about hospital and everything else.

If only I was more :coffee: about it all.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Test test test test!! 
We are such bad influences :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

You all are! I feel like I've joined a renegade, up-to-no-good street gang! :rofl:


----------



## sharonfruit

> Feeling very apprehensive about it to be honest. If it's a 'no' then what the hell is wrong with me?? If it's a 'yes' (notice how I can't even type 'BFP' in that context?) then I'll be freaking out about hospital and everything else.

I dont know about where you are, but over here you dont have much hospital involvement in the first trimester x


----------



## Hit Girl

It's not the first trimester I'm thinking of, it's the end. Some people plan ahead. I worry ahead. :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hit I am such a worrier too!
Its terribleI really hate it!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

In the UK if you are deemed as 'Low Dependency' and have no posed risks then you needn't have any hospital involvement at all. Of course you would attend for your 2 routine scans and then if you chose to give birth in hospital. I've got friends who have been low dependency and had homebirths and the only time they went to hospital was for their scans :)

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Queen Bee. said:


> Hit I am such a worrier too!
> Its terribleI really hate it!

Oh lovely, it's awful isn't it. I always go to the worst possible scenario with everything.


Because I'm a worrier I would insist on delivering in a hospital even if I was classed as 'Low Dependency' - just in case anything goes awry. :blush:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I worry myself so much, I will have a hospital birth!
I get all this worrying from my mom and grandmother lol its terrible thing to inherit


----------



## Hit Girl

Welcome back Jess. :)

I just saw in a B&B member's ticker that they have used 1080 pregnancy tests!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

My DH is a worrier too. He always says that if you think the worst about something and it doesn't happen then it's a bonus. On the other hand if you think the best of everything you are more likely to be disappointed and let down

Not a bad way of thinking, me thinks

X


----------



## Hit Girl

BabyBumpHope said:


> My DH is a worrier too. He always says that if you think the worst about something and it doesn't happen then it's a bonus. On the other hand if you think the best of everything you are more likely to be disappointed and let down
> 
> Not a bad way of thinking, me thinks
> 
> X

That is me 100%!!!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> Welcome back Jess. :)
> 
> I just saw in a B&B member's ticker that they have used 1080 pregnancy tests!

My god!!! I haven't even used one!!

Was soooo close to buying some the other day!

X


----------



## dontworry

Yeah I'm feeling okay. Terron works overnights and I like to hang out with him when I can, so my schedule has gone backwards. I've been getting plenty of sleep (almost nine hours), I have just been wanting to go to bed earlier. 

Just had a sharp pain in my right breast - it's actually lingering at the moment. Had a look and there was more liquid. WTF is up with that? It's the weirdest thing I've ever seen lol!

LOL I love that you can see me here before I appear!


----------



## Hit Girl

Something's definitely up Jess. Can 14 dpo be too early for some people to test, as in their pregnancy hormone levels haven't built up enough? Maybe that's what's happening with you.


----------



## Hit Girl

What's a blighted ovum?


----------



## Hit Girl

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Jess. :)
> 
> I just saw in a B&B member's ticker that they have used 1080 pregnancy tests!
> 
> My god!!! I haven't even used one!!
> 
> Was soooo close to buying some the other day!
> 
> XClick to expand...

What stopped you? :winkwink:


----------



## dontworry

I'm not sure. I guess everyone is different. I know that in my chicken's case (Mekyha lol), his mom didn't know she was pregnant for two months. Then went she went to the doctor about it in May, they said she miscarried. Yet Mekyha was born in December. I guess even doctors can make mistakes, huh?


----------



## boofangie

morning (afternoon girlies) had such a nice lie in! 
Jess thats so weird about the booby leakage! I've asked a friend who had a baby last week and she didn't know what to say either! Lets hope its the future bean! 
how are the girls?
I've got nothing planned for today so I'm feeling a bit of a pj day happening haha! :) xxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Love pyjama days. :)

Jess, maybe you should sit down with your boobies and ask them very kindly what the hell they're up to.


----------



## dontworry

I know, Angie! It's the weirdest thing my body has ever done, including missing my period for months!

LOL Terron just said "Girls are gross. I think I'm gay now. Would you be mad if I turned gay?" Bahahaha.

HG - I'm more in the mood for ignoring them! The leaking stopped for a day or so and then returned. :( I still have the stupid mint throat thing too. Grawr! What is going on?!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm visiting my friend today (the one who found out she has cancer). The doctors have told her that her white blood cell count has gone up which is great news!

Jess I Really have no idea what's going on with your boobs!


----------



## Hit Girl

I don't blame Terron for feeling that way at all. :haha: I would want to turn gay too. I just don't get the appeal with chicks and their bits. I'm so fed up with my own damnit.


----------



## Hit Girl

Chloe that is such awesome news!!!


----------



## dontworry

Smile181c said:


> I'm visiting my friend today (the one who found out she has cancer). The doctors have told her that her white blood cell count has gone up which is great news!

So glad to hear that! I was actually thinking of her earlier, sending good thoughts (I do that when I do the dishes, lol).


----------



## boofangie

Smile181c said:


> I'm visiting my friend today (the one who found out she has cancer). The doctors have told her that her white blood cell count has gone up which is great news!
> 
> Jess I Really have no idea what's going on with your boobs!

YAYYY! thats brilliant news!  so happy for her xxxx


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> I don't blame Terron for feeling that way at all. :haha: I would want to turn gay too. I just don't get the appeal with chicks and their bits. I'm so fed up with my own damnit.

Exactly. I wouldn't blame him either, but he's not allowed lol.


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks guys, its so lovely to know you're all sending good thoughts :cloud9:


----------



## Hit Girl

I keep running to the loo and checking and there's nothing.

I know this sounds completely crazy but I had this feeling days ago that I wouldn't get my period. I felt cramps but I had a feeling it wouldn't come. How nuts is that? Maybe I'll feel different tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## dontworry

I'm still doing the same. Nothing yet! 

That is a weird feeling/premonition! I keep thinking, when I'm trying to fall asleep, how I'll tell you all that I'm pregnant, when it happens. Lmao how lame am I. I also think of ways to tell OH because I haven't decided.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile - sending positive thoughts to your friend

Hitgirl - I was going to pluck up the courage to buy some tests as they were buy one get one free, then realised there was only one box left. I chickened out! Haha. I will buy some when I'm ready! I keep trying to tell myself this so that it does eventually happen!

Dontworry - really hoping that you are preggers and just haven't produced enough HCG yet. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Hitgirl - hope your AF stays away too so you can get your BFP on Saturday. What a lovely new year present that would be!

I've just been on the phone to my mum for the past hour! Been talking through the whole TTC thing and how I didn't think I would get so upset about it. I have just managed to successfully fight back the tears about 6 times! I can't help but think that the nagging doubt I've always had (about me not being able to fall pregnant) will come true. I know I've only been trying for 4 months but each time AF arrives I feel like it's my body proving that I have been right all along :(

Sorry girls, I'm having a bit of a down day :(

X


----------



## dontworry

BBH - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: We can have down days. We're only human! Women, too, which is just the cherry on top!


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks jess. I just feel so emotional like I could cry all day long. I think I'm going to clean the house from top to toe to take my mind off things. At least til DH comes in anyway. I bought some new sexy underwear yesterday and let's just say - they did the job they were meant to when DH saw me in them yesterday! ;)

X


----------



## dontworry

I'm going to bed finally, lol. At 5:36am! Will see you all tomorrow, loves!

:hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oh smile - I just went to thank you for your post but the thanks button has vanished :( 

X


----------



## Smile181c

That's ok! I dunno if its a symptom but I've already cried once today! X


----------



## Webbykinskt

It took me 7 months so don't give up hope ladies!! Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## sharonfruit

I don't worry about not falling pregnant, I worry about having several mcs... My mum had 3 or 4 and I worry that I'm gonna have several too - right now is not really the best time for me to fall pg but I'm trying because I'm worried that I'll have so many mcs I'll be 40 by the time I have a healthy pregnancy!!! x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hopefully it is a symptom for both of us. Are you boobs still sore? Mine arnt. The only month they have been was last month. The first month of TTC I had no symptoms whatsoever. Then the second month I had some mid cycle spotting which I kind of hoped was implantation bleeding. Then third month I had really strange stabbing pains in my boobs and some ?colostrum if I squeezed my right boob. 

This month I just don't know!

Please please please let us all get our sticky beans

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> I don't worry about not falling pregnant, I worry about having several mcs... My mum had 3 or 4 and I worry that I'm gonna have several too - right now is not really the best time for me to fall pg but I'm trying because I'm worried that I'll have so many mcs I'll be 40 by the time I have a healthy pregnancy!!! x

Sending you lots of sticky :dust: 

Do they say miscarriages can run in the family?

Hopefully you won't have the same experience as your mum

X


----------



## sharonfruit

Its this chromosome thing we have, I went for genetic counselling and it was all explained to me but its pretty complicated, basically my 6th chromosome is inverted, as is my mams...

It means that when the chromosomes fit together to make the egg, if the 6th chromosome is selected (it might be or it might not) the pregnancy will end in miscarriage...

Annoying!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww, how did they say it would impact on your future pregnancies? Have they given you any statistics? Of what the likelihood of you not miscarrying is?

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

Mornin' everyone. Off to work for me, but baby dust to you all!


----------



## sharonfruit

Nope i think its just like a 50/50 chance? 

All they say is you just have to keep trying, my mum had 2 healthy pregnancies, and she was over 30 when she started TTC, so they are confident that I will have babies... And they say that they will maybe offer early scans etc... X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

At least you have the hope that your mum still managed. And the extra scans would hopefully give you some more reassurance.

Wishing you lots of :dust:

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

:hi: alex.

Have a good day at work. And try not to take as many trips to the bathroom! ;)

X


----------



## Smile181c

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hopefully it is a symptom for both of us. *Are you boobs still sore?* Mine arnt. The only month they have been was last month. The first month of TTC I had no symptoms whatsoever. Then the second month I had some mid cycle spotting which I kind of hoped was implantation bleeding. Then third month I had really strange stabbing pains in my boobs and some ?colostrum if I squeezed my right boob.
> 
> This month I just don't know!
> 
> Please please please let us all get our sticky beans
> 
> X

Mine aren't sore at all today :shrug:

it's weird how our symptoms have disappeared at the same time!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I think this is the quietest I've seen this thread since it started!

Hope everyone is ok. I've got really really strange feelings in my lower abdomen tonight. They are freaking me out a bit. They are a bit like AF pains but different. They arnt painful but are annoying me cos it's constantly there and I don't know what it is??

X


----------



## boofangie

BabyBumpHope said:


> I think this is the quietest I've seen this thread since it started!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. I've got really really strange feelings in my lower abdomen tonight. They are freaking me out a bit. They are a bit like AF pains but different. They arnt painful but are annoying me cos it's constantly there and I don't know what it is??
> 
> X

I know! its a quiet one tonight isn't it!!! just done some family trips and now snuggled at home with the OH waiting for a takeaway  :happy dance:


really hope this is your month honey! when is AF due? xxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm here! I'm here!

Still no AF for me.

Yes BBH, like Angie I would like to know when your crimson wave is due?


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> I'm here! I'm here!
> 
> Still no AF for me.
> 
> Yes BBH, like Angie I would like to know when your crimson wave is due?

looks like its just you and me! I've been watching 16and pregnant on MTV have you watched any? xxx


----------



## dontworry

I'm around! I slept in and it was lovely. :) Took a nice shower and did a load of laundry. I ate a cookie and now I feel sick so I am just laying on the couch with my laptop! Still no AF on this end either. Still have a leaky boob, even though the first time it happened, it stopped when I took a shower. I am just frustrated with my boobs at the moment lol.

Definitely feeling very irritable today/yesterday, too. I don't want anything touching me and I got angry walking into the kitchen this morning, because it was a mess all over again (it's my fault but I am irritated with Terron, how unfair is that?). I just feel like a hormonal wreck today. Trying to keep my mind off of myself. Think I'll watch some shows and just chill out.

How is everyone else?


----------



## TFSGirl

Hey Ladies, looks like I missed a ton today! hahah. O day is Saturday, I work tomorrow and Sunday, so tonight and Saturday are the only days to BD (I work 24 hours shifts). I will be doing OPKs tomorrow and Saturday and Sunday and see what they say.


----------



## dontworry

24 hour shifts sound rough!! Are you a nurse or a doctor or something? How do you stay awake!? 

Hope you get to some good BDing and you catch that egg! :)


----------



## TFSGirl

dontworry said:


> 24 hour shifts sound rough!! Are you a nurse or a doctor or something? How do you stay awake!?
> 
> Hope you get to some good BDing and you catch that egg! :)

I'm a firefighter actually, and we get some "rest" time after 11pm (tones can still go and we can still get called out, but at least get to shut our eyes and hope for a quiet night here and there)

And thank you!! Saturday we will definitely be BDing!!


----------



## boofangie

TFSGirl said:


> dontworry said:
> 
> 
> 24 hour shifts sound rough!! Are you a nurse or a doctor or something? How do you stay awake!?
> 
> Hope you get to some good BDing and you catch that egg! :)
> 
> I'm a firefighter actually, and we get some "rest" time after 11pm (tones can still go and we can still get called out, but at least get to shut our eyes and hope for a quiet night here and there)
> 
> And thank you!! Saturday we will definitely be BDing!!Click to expand...

aww such an amazing job! couldn't do it myself so completely admire you  xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

My grampa was a fire chief. :) Sadly back then there wasn't much for lung protection or anything and he got lung cancer from it.


----------



## Hit Girl

Still no AF Jess. My goodness!


----------



## dontworry

TFSGirl said:


> I'm a firefighter actually, and we get some "rest" time after 11pm (tones can still go and we can still get called out, but at least get to shut our eyes and hope for a quiet night here and there)
> 
> And thank you!! Saturday we will definitely be BDing!!

I bet it's a very rewarding job! We have friends who have volunteered with the firefights but they were just on-call! We have so many fires in California, especially where I live with all of the dry brush! So scary.

Alex - Aw :( :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> Still no AF Jess. My goodness!

None for you either?! :shrug: What the heck!


----------



## Hit Girl

boofangie said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> I'm here! I'm here!
> 
> Still no AF for me.
> 
> Yes BBH, like Angie I would like to know when your crimson wave is due?
> 
> looks like its just you and me! I've been watching 16and pregnant on MTV have you watched any? xxxClick to expand...

Never seen it but I know I would love it!!! I've known a girl who was 16 and pregnant and was a total train wreck. In fact, 3 kids later and barely 20, she still is. I'm waiting for Family Services to turn up any second. Sad but true.


----------



## Hit Girl

Buying a pregnancy test tonight. Really scared that it will say 'negatory' and that will mean there's something seriously wrong with me. My period is never late like this.

I've decided on a 3 pack First Response dip and read ones. Is that a good choice?


----------



## dontworry

Yes, good choice! You will probably become addicted like the rest of us!

I think that if tests would just say "Negatory" instead of "Negative", I wouldn't be as upset about it. Negatory is clearly so much better.


----------



## Hit Girl

SO MUCH!!!! Imagine a line of nerdy FRERs that said that. You would make a fortune.


----------



## Hit Girl

How's it all going Alex? How are you feeling? :)


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> Buying a pregnancy test tonight. Really scared that it will say 'negatory' and that will mean there's something seriously wrong with me. My period is never late like this.
> 
> I've decided on a 3 pack First Response dip and read ones. Is that a good choice?

its like 2am here, so i won't be able to find out your results til tomorrow boo!! :-( will be soo excited to read! and whatever the outcome we/i are here for you for online cuddles 

yeah i watched a few episodes tonight sooo addictive! xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Thanks Angie! :hugs:

Is it possible that perhaps I should wait a bit before testing? Maybe a week or so just in case there's not enough of whatever there's supposed to be in my wee yet?


----------



## MommaAlexis

PEE NOW!!!!!! :D 

also, feeling a little more in control of my emotions lately, and learning what foods upset my tummy and which ones don't so a lot less sick. Also, cramping has gone down a bit. I'm happy!


----------



## dontworry

Lol Negatory or Conception Complete? What is your fate? Dundundunnnn.

Alex - glad to hear you're feeling better!

Hit Girl - you're buying a three-pack! You could use one tomorrow just to see what happens. You're already late with your period, maybe you have enough detectable HCG in there?


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> Thanks Angie! :hugs:
> 
> Is it possible that perhaps I should wait a bit before testing? Maybe a week or so just in case there's not enough of whatever there's supposed to be in my wee yet?

i think testings a good idea, your really like me with not liking to test, but i always think

1.if test and positive then YAYYYYYYYY
2.If neg, stress of thinking about it goes and witch turns up usually and then another month of sexy time ;-)
3. if no witch then at least you can leave it a few more days and have more of an idea 

do what you feel happy with though  
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dontworry

boofangie said:


> 1.if test and positive then YAYYYYYYYY
> 2.If neg, stress of thinking about it goes and witch turns up usually and then another month of sexy time ;-)
> 3. if no witch then at least you can leave it a few more days and have more of an idea
> 
> do what you feel happy with though
> xxxxxxxxx

YES! I agree with this. :D


----------



## Hit Girl

You're right. They're all good. :) This has helped me a lot.

:hugs: :friends: :hugs: :friends:

I remember saying to DH that if my period still hasn't turned up on Friday I'll get a test and inside I was thinking that there was no way. Here I am!


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> You're right. They're all good. :) This has helped me a lot.
> 
> :hugs: :friends: :hugs: :friends:
> 
> I remember saying to DH that if my period still hasn't turned up on Friday I'll get a test and inside I was thinking that there was no way. Here I am!

eeek! im thinking about youuuu! 
are you going to do it today?? xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Decided! Marik Ray or Meloti Rae :) (Marik like Merrick in Anne rice's Vampire Chronicles)


----------



## Hit Girl

boofangie said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> You're right. They're all good. :) This has helped me a lot.
> 
> :hugs: :friends: :hugs: :friends:
> 
> I remember saying to DH that if my period still hasn't turned up on Friday I'll get a test and inside I was thinking that there was no way. Here I am!
> 
> eeek! im thinking about youuuu!
> are you going to do it today?? xxxClick to expand...

First pee tomorrow morning. x


----------



## boofangie

what time is it there for you? xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Almost 1pm, Friday. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Still have AF cramps.

Jess, I love the new addition to your signature. :thumbup:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Darn. It's 10pm here!


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> Almost 1pm, Friday. :)

hahah! ohhhh! so if its 2 am here.....too much of a headblag to try to work out, ill just keep a beady eye out!  xxx


----------



## dontworry

MommaAlexis said:


> Decided! Marik Ray or Meloti Rae :) (Marik like Merrick in Anne rice's Vampire Chronicles)

Our top boy's name is from the Vampire Chronicles! Lol how cool is that!


----------



## dontworry

It's 7pm here. :) I just ate some real food and I'm feeling a bit better. Getting a headache but besides that, I'm feeling alright! I'm watching some SNL on Hulu and drinking some tea. 

HG - You like my sig? Haha I got tired of looking at the ticker when I knew it was wrong!


----------



## Hit Girl

boofangie said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> Almost 1pm, Friday. :)
> 
> hahah! ohhhh! so if its 2 am here.....too much of a headblag to try to work out, ill just keep a beady eye out!  xxxClick to expand...

I will have a result about 20 hours from now so that's about 10pm your time (?).


----------



## Hit Girl

I wish I could watch Hulu. I love SNL.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey ladies!
AF still away? :D


----------



## dontworry

Can you not get Hulu out there? I don't know how it works lol.


----------



## boofangie

GAH WASHING MACHINE WHY WASH CLOTHES BUT NOT DRAIN! WHY DO YOU RUIN MY LIFE AT 3.30AM WHEN I HAVE WORK! AND WHY DO I NOT HAVE A TUMBLE DRYER FOR SPEEDY DRYTIME! hehehehe! rant over x


----------



## MommaAlexis

So by supper time for me I'll know! Hehe


----------



## dontworry

Oh no, Angie!! That sucks!! What are you gonna do?


----------



## boofangie

dontworry said:


> Oh no, Angie!! That sucks!! What are you gonna do?

I'm going to have to wash them allll again :-( and put my alarm on early to dry them! boo! i hate technology!!

going to get some sleeps! all the best girlies! loveeee xxxxx


----------



## dontworry

:hugs: Goodnight!


----------



## Smile181c

Morning all! 

I can't wait til 10pm for HG to test!! :haha:


----------



## Bergebabe

Hi all, ive been keeping up with the thread (just lol) but not adding anything as i havent had anything to report. According to my app im fertilenow so have been busy with oh haha. 

Good luck hit girl, i have my fingers crosses for a bfp for you.

I think we all worry abiut whether we can get pregnant, i know i always have wondered if i can have babies or not but i think if you stress about it too much the stress will have an effect so best to try not to.

Good luck and wishes to everyone xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> I'm here! I'm here!
> 
> Still no AF for me.
> 
> Yes BBH, like Angie I would like to know when your crimson wave is due?

Haha - you are so funny hitgirl!

Going by my first 3 cycles AF should be due anywhere from 4th - 6th January. However i ovulated early this month (or at least think i ovulated early) on CD10. That would mean i'm 11dpo today and 16-18dpo by the time AF is due - not too sure if she'll show early this month because of that??

x


----------



## sharonfruit

Its nearly 10pm?!?! X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Heya ladies, am just in! bought myself a crockpot got a pork shoulder joint and potatos carrots and onions slow roasting in it :) cant wait for it to be done!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey everyone :)

I've just read through all your messages. Hopefully not much longer til Jess and Hitgirl test! Good luck girls... :dust:

Well i have accomplished something today - i bought some pregnancy tests!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I have been looking at them in the shops for a while now - i always pick them up and read the box! I've never actually plucked up the courage to buy one though - until now! :blush:

I bought the twin packs from Poundland for now. I thought it would be handy to have them in the house 'just incase' AF doesn't show this month. Although chance would be a fine thing :nope:

I'm 11dpo now and since i picked the tests up i have been very tempted to pee on one! I even started timing how long it had been since i pee'd just incase. I chickened out though :dohh:

I had some AF type cramps last night with a dragging pain going down my right thigh last night. Today i've just had some strange feelings in my right hand side of my abdomen. Like 'niggly' pains - these have been dragging down my right leg again??? :shrug:

I rang DH at work before and said to him 'don't be mad but.....i've bought some pregnancy tests...' Haha. His reponse....'why??'?!?!?! I think he thought he was missing something!

I have been tempted to poas all day and havent. I am working the next 3 days (12 hr shifts) so won't have a chance to poas until at least Tuesday now. The last thing i want to do i poas before work and then go to work whether its :bfp: or :bfn:

So if AF doesn't show by Tuesday i'll be 15dpo - and me and DH are off work together. I think that will be a good time to test - what do you all think?? Knowing my luck, AF will pay a visit within the next 3 days anyway! :growlmad:

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> Heya ladies, am just in! bought myself a crockpot got a pork shoulder joint and potatos carrots and onions slow roasting in it :) cant wait for it to be done!

Mmm....i've just put some jacket potatoes in the oven! How boring am i compared to you! :haha:

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im not even sure why I put it on, its nearly bedtime but it just sounded sooo good, luckily hubby is a night owl ( I usually am but my sleeping has been all over the place) So he can watch it while I crash out lol


----------



## Smile181c

All your food sounds so yummy! 

Bbh well done! I was at the shop earlier and was eyeing some up but didn't get them lol I'm hoping to hold out til the 6th!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> All your food sounds so yummy!
> 
> Bbh well done! I was at the shop earlier and was eyeing some up but didn't get them lol I'm hoping to hold out til the 6th!

Thats probably the sensible thing to do!! 

I think that once i poas for the first time i'll more than likely turn into a poas addict!! :haha:

I'm trying my hardest to hold off. 

I keep reading about other people getting their :bfp: today at 8-12dpo and wondering whether i should just do it. Then i think about how gutted i'd be if it was a :bfn: :nope:

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

They are 25 (whatever it is regarding sensitivity!). If i did it now at 11dpo would i have enough HCG in my urine for it to show?

x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Almost testing time giiirrrllsss!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

MommaAlexis said:


> Almost testing time giiirrrllsss!!

I know, i'm sooooo excited :happydance::happydance::happydance:

DH is looking forward to coming in and watching the football, whereas i'm going to be glued to here! :haha:

x


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah you should have enough hcg Bbh!

Alex, I'm so excited!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha we have like a sisterhood in here. Or a cult. Whatever.


----------



## Smile181c

Haha cult :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Half an hour girlies :)

x


----------



## Smile181c

:coffee: I'm waiting!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> :coffee: I'm waiting!

:haha: hahaha, i love that smilie!

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oh no - i'm having some 'real' AF pains i think :nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Smile181c

Oh no! It's too early isn't it??


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> Oh no! It's too early isn't it??

Thats what i was thinking :growlmad:

I'm only CD21 today so if she arrives today that would give me a 20 day cycle :dohh: 

It feels like it does normally when AF arrives and then when i wake up in the morning she's there. I hope not.... I knew i shouldn't have bought those tests!!

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Come on Jess and Hitgirl, stop :sleep: and :test::test::test:

We need some :bfp: to keep the rest of us positive :thumbup:

x


----------



## Smile181c

I think you're just over thinking things :hugs: Cramp doesn't necessarily mean AF and I doubt you'd have a 20 day cycle if you haven't before! I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## sharonfruit

implantation .... ?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

It feels like electric shock type pains in my cervix :cry:

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> implantation .... ?

Hopefully it'll be that :thumbup:

Not very optimistic at the moment though

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Its 10pm [-o&lt;

x


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck hg!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Was jess going to test aswell? Or have i just made that up....? :shrug:

x


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh I can't remember with all the excitement!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Where are they....?

I'm getting sooooo tired but i'm dying to hear the news

x


----------



## Smile181c

I cant wait up any longer, I'm so tired!!

:dust: for hg and Jess - I hope I wake up to 2 bfp's!!

Night all :wave:


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's only supper for me here, so, I'll be up and waiting all night. Off work tomorrow!


----------



## dontworry

BBH - Good on you for buying your first ever preggo tests!! I bet you'll become an addict like the rest of us lol. 

I am NOT testing today. Why? Cause I'm trying to hold out and save my last test. Terr and I are broke from Christmas and a stupid energy bill that was TWICE as much as it usually is!! :( So I can't buy any more tests until next month some time. 

Can't wait for HG. She better be testing like she promised!!  Tons of :dust: her way! 

I woke up with the same migraine I went to bed with - NOT fun! Right now it's reduced to a sinus headache behind my eyes, but it's still irritating! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

:( Disappointed now. Come on HG, don't fail us now!


----------



## Hit Girl

Spoiler
https://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt274/pineapplebubblegum/2011-12-31105414.jpg


----------



## Hit Girl

Where is everybody???


----------



## dontworry

Oh my fucking gosh!!


----------



## youngmommie

:happydance:Is that a positive!!! Eeeekkk!!


----------



## dontworry

Yayyyyyy!

I knew it!!!

I am jumping up and down!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Uh huh.


----------



## youngmommie

Thats awesome! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## dontworry

WE NEED THE DEETS. How did DH react?! How do you FEEL?!

Man I am so excited for you, I'm shaking!! YOU'RE GONNA BE A MOM!


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> Spoiler
> https://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt274/pineapplebubblegum/2011-12-31105414.jpg

OMGGGGGG!!!! WHAT HAPPENED? HOW DID YOU REACT! I KNEW YOU WOULD BE NEXT! LET US KNOWWWWWWWWWW! SO EXCIED FOR YOU! HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS!!!!!! eeee I'm sooo happy for you  xxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

So I had to wait a bit because DH went on a early-morning bicycle ride with his friends so we waited until he got back to do it. 

I was SO FREAKING NERVOUS. I peed in a cup because I was worried I'd piss all over my hand. I dipped it for 5 seconds and we watched it get absorbed across the window (which was still white at this point). The control line went pink before our eyes and before I knew it I saw a second line appearing. This happened within seconds!! So fast!

I said, That is a fucking positive! and he said, "No just wait until the two minutes are up". We didn't need to. The second line became really visible. I cried which was 50% thrilled and 50% terrified. DH hugged me while I sobbed on his shoulder. 

I'm still freaking out!!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Hahah. Jess I just saw 'Thee BFPs down!!!'


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> So I had to wait a bit because DH went on a early-morning bicycle ride with his friends so we waited until he got back to do it.
> 
> I was SO FREAKING NERVOUS. I peed in a cup because I was worried I'd piss all over my hand. I dipped it for 5 seconds and we watched it get absorbed across the window (which was still white at this point). The control line went pink before our eyes and before I knew it I saw a second line appearing. This happened within seconds!! So fast!
> 
> I said, That is a fucking positive! and he said, "No just wait until the two minutes are up". We didn't need to. The second line became really visible. I cried which was 50% thrilled and 50% terrified. DH hugged me while I sobbed on his shoulder.
> 
> I'm still freaking out!!!!

awww how cute!!!! I'm so happy for you! YOU HAVE A BEAN IN YOUR BELLYYYY!


----------



## Hit Girl

boofangie said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt274/pineapplebubblegum/2011-12-31105414.jpg
> 
> 
> OMGGGGGG!!!! WHAT HAPPENED? HOW DID YOU REACT! I KNEW YOU WOULD BE NEXT! LET US KNOWWWWWWWWWW! SO EXCIED FOR YOU! HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS!!!!!! eeee I'm sooo happy for you  xxxxClick to expand...

Thank you Angie!!! I am in so much shock right now.


----------



## dontworry

Oh my gosh, I am so thrilled for you! I can't believe how PINK the second line is!

You're PREGNANT! AHHHHH! Now you must change your little thing under your name to say "PREGALICIOUS" instead of "NTNP & MARRIED"!!! Lmao. Man this is so exciting. :D


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> boofangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt274/pineapplebubblegum/2011-12-31105414.jpg
> 
> 
> OMGGGGGG!!!! WHAT HAPPENED? HOW DID YOU REACT! I KNEW YOU WOULD BE NEXT! LET US KNOWWWWWWWWWW! SO EXCIED FOR YOU! HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS!!!!!! eeee I'm sooo happy for you  xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Angie!!! I am in so much shock right now.Click to expand...

I BET! and you were so certain you wernt! Im honestly so happy for you 
are you going to wait before you tell your family? xxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

I've told my mum and that's it. I made an appointment with my GP yesterday for Jan 11th just in case. Definitely waiting because I know it may not happen.

OHMYGOD*^%%[email protected]%[email protected]!%#@!$*&*^$#@


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> Oh my gosh, I am so thrilled for you! I can't believe how PINK the second line is!
> 
> You're PREGNANT! AHHHHH! Now you must change your little thing under your name to say "PREGALICIOUS" instead of "NTNP & MARRIED"!!! Lmao. Man this is so exciting. :D

Shall do. :winkwink:

HOLY FUCKBALLS.


----------



## dontworry

HOLY FUCKBALLS IS RIGHT! I can't believe we have three BFP's under our belt now! All in December, how crazy is that?! 

It's the 31st over there, right? I put the date on the first page lol and I just want to make sure it's right.


----------



## boofangie

awwww!!!! i have so many questions! I'm so happy for you!!!!!! what are you going to do today now?! id be like "WE ARE GOING OUT TO CELEBRATE!" Hahaha xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

OMG!! HIT!! im soooo happy for you chic!!
Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you QB! I keep having little tearies because I just feel so overwhelmed right now.

Jess, yes well and truly New Years Eve here.


----------



## Hit Girl

boofangie said:


> awwww!!!! i have so many questions! I'm so happy for you!!!!!! what are you going to do today now?! id be like "WE ARE GOING OUT TO CELEBRATE!" Hahaha xxx

Seriously ask away!!!! I wish you were here to celebrate! :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

What a New Year's Eve present! So what does that make your estimated due date? Sometime in September?


----------



## Hit Girl

God I have absolutely no idea! :haha:

An amazing NYE present. Just amazing. My mum was beside herself with excitement. She said it was the best news she's ever heard. So lovely!

I'm so glad I got to share the pee stick with you all... Although I'm sorry that you all now have photographic evidence of my wee.


----------



## dontworry

We love seeing urine. Lmfao.
So good to hear your mom was pleased. :) I don't think I want to call mine right away. I want to get a gift for her and drive it down to her (hour and a half away) so I can see the look on her face!


----------



## Queen Bee.

see we werent that bad of an influence :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

I called her because she was with me yesterday when I bought the tests. We got two boxes just in case and she insisted on paying for one. She just told me before that she stayed awake thinking about it last night and couldn't wait to hear from me.

Just as I was dialling her number, DH said we should drive over there and tell her in person... then she answered the phone. Judging by the sound of my voice she thought something bad happened and could not believe it when I told her there were two very clear lines. Damnit. I wished we just got in the car and told her in person. She said she didn't mind though, she was just so thrilled.


So weird but I had such a strong feeling I wasn't going to get my period even though all signs were pointing to getting it. I was so certain deep down it was going to be a no-show.


----------



## boofangie

I wish I was there to celebrate and run your little belly!! So glad your momma is so happy  enjoy all the 9months! You are going to be a stunner of a mum. Xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

boofangie said:


> I wish I was there to celebrate and run your little belly!! So glad your momma is so happy  enjoy all the 9months! You are going to be a stunner of a mum. Xxx

You're too lovely Angie!! :hugs:
For all you know I could look like a monkey's ass. :rofl:



Did any of you have a feeling this was going to happen? BECAUSE I KIND OF DID.


----------



## dontworry

Your body just knew you were pregnant! LOL And I love that you actually put Pregalicious!! I think I'll put Pregasauras when it's my turn. 

Last night I couldn't get to sleep (and Terron took his phone to work, as he will tonight) so I downloaded a bunch of Pregnancy and Baby Name Apps on my phone. I learned that your pregnancy actually starts the day of your last period (that's so weird!) before you technically "conceived" so I would be four weeks gone if I were pregnant now! I never realized that before. Like, I knew pregnancy lasted 40 weeks (usually) and whatnot, but didn't realize that? 

I have a weird feeling down there right now. I don't even know how to describe it. It's almost warm, but not like uncomfortable? LOL why do I get all of the freaking weird/not normal symptoms?!


----------



## dontworry

HG - I totally had the feeling that you were going to get your BFP. I did! 

And I ALSO remember saying at the beginning of the month that more than one person was going to get a BFP! I'm MAGICAL.


----------



## Hit Girl

You are SO DAMN MAGICAL. :friends: How crazy is that though? I JUST made it into this month.

FYI for you all.... I do not feel pregnant as such. I feel like I'm having a bloodless period.


----------



## dontworry

Lol you'll have bloodless periods for the next 35 or so weeks! Hopefully without the cramping. I think the idea of not dealing with a period is SO lovely. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Me too, but there's all this other crap you've gotta deal with. 

Holy shit. I can't believe this has happened. I'm saying it but it's like I'm talking about someone else.

Also... my boobs are sore but no more than what I would usually get with my period and they haven't changed in appearance at all (as far as I can tell).


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, I am so happy you bought some tests. You know what? I was actually thinking of you while I was peeing in the cup. I was thinking, "If I can do this, she can!".


----------



## dontworry

Lol its every woman's dream to be thought about whilst someone is peeing in a cup.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omg hit girl!!!!!!!! Whooooo!!! Lets pop open some virgin ceasars!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

dear hitgirl, someone said the AF cramps kind of slow down about around 7-8 weeks. I hope so heh.


----------



## dontworry

Still can't believe we got 3 BFPs! I'm in awe! :)
I feel gross today. Very gross! Lmao. Very emotional too. BLEH.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I keep seeing the 12 weeks plum on people's ticker like mine, and I get all mushy gushy. Bloody hormones. I want a plum baby!!


----------



## dontworry

You will have one so soon! It'll take no time at all. :) Yours is a teeny poppyseed! How sweet!


----------



## Hit Girl

Thanks for the AF cramp info Alex. I still can't believe this is happening!!!! I think it's because I hardly have any symptoms.


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> Still can't believe we got 3 BFPs! I'm in awe! :)
> I feel gross today. Very gross! Lmao. Very emotional too. BLEH.

Sorry to hear that my love. When are you going to test again?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> BBH, I am so happy you bought some tests. You know what? I was actually thinking of you while I was peeing in the cup. I was thinking, "If I can do this, she can!".

Yey hitgirl - you did it! Woo hoo!! :wohoo::wohoo:

And bless you for thinking of my whilst you were filling your cup with urine haha. You've given me some hope now.

My AF type feelings have gone again now. I'm 12dpo today but I'm at work for the next 3 days solid :( won't get chance to pee in my own cup til Tuesday so I'm hoping AF stays away

Congratulations again to hitgirl and her hitman :)

I'm so happy for you both

X


----------



## dontworry

I want to wait a few days, maybe til Monday? But I think Terr wants me to test tomorrow. I really don't want to though lol. I am treating my body like I'm pregnant until its proved otherwise, just like the last time this happened lol. I am actually trying to go back and find my oldest posts about my "scare" in Jan 2010, to see if any of the symptoms are the same.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Early Pregnancy Cramping

It's baby stretching your uterus that causes it. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Good idea!

We're heading over to the in-laws in a bit to tell them It's only fair because my mum knows. She's BURSTING to talk about it with DH's mum.


----------



## dontworry

Aw I hope they're thrilled when they hear the good news! Still so excited about it all, myself! When I saw it I actually ran back and woke up Terron to tell him. :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> Aw I hope they're thrilled when they hear the good news! Still so excited about it all, myself! When I saw it I actually ran back and woke up Terron to tell him. :haha:

I bet he was like, "Great some random chick is pregnant. Can I go back to sleep now?". :haha:


----------



## dontworry

He sat up, since I shook him, and was like "Woo hoo" while half asleep, lmao. Poor guy.


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm very cautiously happy right now. But mostly frightened/nervous/freaked out. I just hope it doesn't fall out.


----------



## dontworry

Lol it won't fall out!! That's just for twosies. :haha:

Did the minty feeling in your throat ever go away?


----------



## Hit Girl

It's sort of gone away now. Or maybe I'm just not noticing it as much. I've done quite a bit of crying today so I'm a bit messed up.

I did another test this afternoon with the strip type (dip and read). I didn't save up my pee and I had just peed 15 mins before. The line was there but it was barely there. Could this mean I'm not pregnant!?


----------



## Smile181c

AHHHHHH!!! OMFG!!! :yipee: I knew it!

I'm so freaking happy for you!! You and your hubby are gonna have the perfect looking baby I told you about! :haha:

3 bfps down!


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you Chloe. I think (if it happens) it will be pretty damn cute. :blush:


----------



## sharonfruit

Nope, you are definitely pregnant !!!

Congratufuckinglations (pardon my French) sooooo happy for ya :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bergebabe

Wow congratulations hit girl!


----------



## Hit Girl

Thanks Sharon. I'm all about the French! :haha: It REALLY doesn't seem real at all right now.

So you think that's definitely still a positive?


----------



## dontworry

It's definitely still a positive. A FRER should be more sensitive, and I'm sure it had a little time to sit and darken too. If a second pink line showed up at all, I'm positive it's positive lol. Now just mail it to me so I can drool over it and wish it were mine. :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Thanks Bergebabe. :)

Jess, the FR dip one was definitely not as sensitive as the FRER. The line was pretty much non-existent. It was there but you really had to look hard.


----------



## dontworry

Still a positive!! You're pregnant, no getting around it now! 
And look at you! Taking not one, but TWO pregnancy tests! You big chicken. :haha: You've grown so much! (Especially in the uterus!)


----------



## Smile181c

It was probably because your pee was so diluted. You are def preggo, lady. Look at that first line - so dark!


----------



## Webbykinskt

Omg congrats!!! Three down now! We're some kind of lucky group :haha: H&H 9 months to you HitGirl!! 

P.S - I still have AF cramps at nearly 8 weeks so don't think you'll get out THAT easily ;) xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you Katie. :) The cramps have been freaking me out quite a bit but it's apparently normal. Why don't any of the books tell you about this??? Also, do you feel cautiously happy? It's so early on and I know not so great things can happen.


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> Early Pregnancy Cramping
> 
> It's baby stretching your uterus that causes it. :)

This page is FANTASTIC! Certainly eased my mind a lot. x


----------



## dontworry

When do you think it'll really hit you that you're knocked up, HG? First sonogram? First kick? When you push them out? LOL


----------



## Webbykinskt

Hit Girl said:


> Thank you Katie. :) The cramps have been freaking me out quite a bit but it's apparently normal. Why don't any of the books tell you about this??? Also, do you feel cautiously happy? It's so early on and I know not so great things can happen.

Trust me, I spent the first 3 weeks worrying about these cramps but as long as you aren't doubled over in agony or bleeding with the cramps then it's normal. I agree, I never heard of the cramps before I got pregnant. 

I am cautiously happy yeah. I'm still edgy that something's going to go wrong but overall, my thinking won't change anything so I'm keeping calm and positive :) We'll be fine xx


----------



## Haylee.

NO FUCKING WAY HITGIRL!!!
I'm soooooooo happy for you! Happy new year beautiful xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> When do you think it'll really hit you that you're knocked up, HG? First sonogram? First kick? When you push them out? LOL

Probably on their first day of school. No, seriously, I think it'll be the first sonogram. I am such an emotional mess right now. I can only imagine what I'll be like at the sonogram.


----------



## dontworry

Bahaha, I can imagine! 
I can't believe just yesterday you were afraid of peeing on a stick!


----------



## Hit Girl

Just this morning I was afraid of doing it. We used one of the leftover purple cups from our Halloween party for me to pee in. I think that's pretty cool. :mrgreen:

I still have trouble saying the words out loud and believing it. "I am pregnant."


----------



## dontworry

You are pregnant, duffed, knocked up, INSEMINATED, concepted? Lmao. You are full of baby. Or if you're not full now, you will be!


----------



## Smile181c

You are SO duffed!! :wohoo:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Haha. You guys are so funny :)

I've just managed to pop onto here to check the thread whilst I'm on my dinner break at work. Hitgirl - I'm sooooo happy for you. It's exciting times!! When we all hopefully get our BFPs you'll be able to reassure us that what we are feeling is normal! I'm sure you'll keep us all sane!

X


----------



## Hit Girl

HAPPY NEW YEAR! It's 2012 here in the FUTURE!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH - Oh god yes. I'm the most uptight and freaked out of the lot. If I can get through this without completely losing my shit, anyone can. Please please please ask me any questions. I want to be useful.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR! It's 2012 here in the FUTURE!!!

Happy new year to you, hitman and 'bump'!!

Although it's only 2:50pm here!

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hmm, who's next....?!? Jess maybe ;)

X


----------



## Smile181c

Happy New year to you, Mr HG and baby!! How's 2012 so far, any good? Are there robots? :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Happy New Year, did the world end? X


----------



## Webbykinskt

Happy New Year's Eve everyone :D xx


----------



## Smile181c

Happy New year everyone for later! Here's to 2012 and all of us getting our bfps!


----------



## Queen Bee.

happy new year ladies.
I got Mojitos and Margaritas! :D
So if you all get any comments from me that are unusual
Thats why :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Here's to the 2012 BFP's come on ladies lets do this


----------



## MommaAlexis

jess, you're totally next!! :)


----------



## TFSGirl

OH MY GAWD!!!! Just came in here after the busiest day/night at work and the longest nap of my life and saw HitGirl's BFP!!!! Congratulations girl!! I'm absolutely THRILLED for you!!! I KNEW this was going to happen!! :happydance: :flower: Congrats and a healthy happy 9 months to you!!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey girls. Hope 2012 is treating you good. 4 more hours for us UK girls!! 

I've got some shitty news I'm afraid - AF has decided to make one last 2011 appearance for me :cry:

I knew she'd have to have the last laugh :(

I'm feeling soooo down today. Been at work on a 12 hour shift and just wanted to cry all day.

This cycle has only been 21 days. What's going on with that?!

X


----------



## Hit Girl

So sorry to hear about AF BBH. :hugs: What a biyatch. :growlmad:


----------



## dontworry

BBH - :hugs: OH NO! :hugs: I hope she's not too hard on you this month. :( 

Happy New Year's to everyone! I still have a few hours til it's next year, but I'm not too excited for it. :( Terron has to work so I will have nobody to kiss at midnight! I'm hoping that my friend will come rescue me and take me to her house, and I can kiss Mekyha for New Year lmao. Maybe he will rub his baby luck on me. 

This morning I woke up and realized how badly I am hoping that I am pregnant right now. :( I took a test, my last one in the cabinet (a FRER) and when I dipped it, I could see two lines. However, one was just a white line and then there was the control line. The white line stayed for three minutes and then disappeared. I even tried to take a picture of it to see if you could see anything when you messed with it on the computer, but it just looks negative now. Poo. :(

At this point I'm thinking I'm making my body do some stupid hysterical pregnancy thing. I am feeling very down about it! Not a great way to bring in the New Year! I wish I had more sticks to pee on. :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

dontworry I'm sorry to here this from you hun


----------



## dontworry

I'll get my bfp someday. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hope we all do this year


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey girls how's your new years been?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone :hi:

Well my AF that I thought arrived yesterday is still just brown spotting on wiping - more like discharge brown than brown blood. I thought AF would be in full flow by now. It even seems to have settled down since yesterday? It's just on wiping, I'm not needing to wear a pad.

Knowing my luck it'll just be spotting before AF comes properly (she's not due til 4th - 5th), or the other thing im now thinking is.....I'm too scared to say it incase i curse it!.....implantation?!

Please please please let it be the last one....

X


----------



## dontworry

Fingers and toes crossed for you, BBH! :hugs: Sounds like it could be implantation bleeding...!! 

Thought I'd share a picture with you of my New Year's date, who fell asleep on me. Literally!


Spoiler
Excuse my face as I'm not wearing my usual makeup!! Lmao. Also, sorry for the size! I took this on Terron's phone and it takes GIGANTIC pictures!
https://i.imgur.com/uDvaT.jpg


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww so adorable!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I had a great chat with my gramma, this is her first great grandchild so she's super stoked!! Coming down to spend the first month with the little one. Bless her for volunteering to help. <3


AWWW i miss babies. Cute jess. Testing tomorrow?!


----------



## dontworry

That will be so nice, to have help around the house and with the baby! 

I can't test tomorrow as I have no more tests left, and don't have the money to buy another one for another week, at the earliest. :(


----------



## Smile181c

I'm so sorry Bbh!! :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm sorry BBH :hugs:

And Jess your body is really messing you around. At least your not out yet.. This could be your month! Try not to let it kill you for the next week!! X


----------



## dontworry

Yes it is! Lol I'm really going to try and relax this week. I know I've said it before but I honestly mean it! Just gonna let my body do what it needs to do and try not to put my life on hold while I wait for my BFP. Terron is determined to make this our "healthy year" lol, so tomorrow (well, today) I'll be getting on the treadmill and throwing out our bad food in the house. We also can't go grocery shopping for the next week, though, so we've got to get by on what we have! I'm afraid I haven't started out too well today since I've not eaten a thing. :( Poo. I just am not very hungry, just thirsty so am drinking lots of water!

ANYWAY! This year is our year, girls. The year of the baby!


----------



## Smile181c

Good plan jess :thumbup:

Got some slight cramps this morning, keeping my fingers crossed that its not AF cramps lol

On another note, I've almost completely lost my voice :( I'm poorly!


----------



## Hit Girl

I also can't stress enough the importance of taking a good prenatal/pregnancy vitamin that contains all the good stuff including folic acid and iodine.

Jess, this is such a good move. Getting healthy is the best thing you can do. I've been reading so much about how the first few months are super duper crucial. No crap for me for a while. Good food all the way. (That's the plan.) Damnit I wish your body would make up its mind. I bet the word 'Frustrating' doesn't even begin to describe how you're feeling right now. You are completely entitled to have a total bitch-fit about this. 

This _will_ be the year of the baby!!!! I honestly never even dreamed that I would be one of the BFPs already. I feel like I can empathise with the non-BFPs a lot more right now. As you all know by now, I had pretty much just assumed and accepted that I was barren (even though we hadn't really tried a lot). This is a brand new year with brand new baby dust and baby vibes.

Really hit me last night in the shower that there's a teeny person growing inside of me. I don't know why but I've been really emotional since I found out. And I have been SO tired. Nearly fell asleep at a restaurant today.

Also, I don't know why people say, "It must be so nice to not have your period". I'm getting AF cramps and really sore boobs. I sure as hell feel like I'm having a damn period. Jeebus.


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> Good plan jess :thumbup:
> 
> Got some slight cramps this morning, keeping my fingers crossed that its not AF cramps lol
> 
> On another note, I've almost completely lost my voice :( I'm poorly!

I swear, I am never trusting AF cramps again as a sign my period is on its way. :haha:

I hope you feel better soon my love. x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha you are proof!

Thankyou :) I sound a hell of a lot worse than I feel though thank god!


----------



## Hit Girl

That's good to hear. :)

How are you feeling at the moment? Do you think there's a real chance this month? (I was certain we missed it.)


----------



## Smile181c

I pretty much think I'm out, even though I have some good symptoms :shrug: I don't really know what to think to be honest!


----------



## Hit Girl

Waiting blows Chloe. :growlmad:

Jess, amazing work with the front page!! I love how you've made our names *bold*. You have done so much work. I would thank you for the post again but it will only let me thank you once.


----------



## Smile181c

Oh look at your ticker! :cloud9:

Waiting does blow!


----------



## Hit Girl

Yeah, I thought I might as well get on the ticker bandwagon. :mrgreen: God I hope it gets to the big healthy baby stage.

I was thinking today... I dye my hair red/auburn. I love my hair this colour. What the hell can I do now?


----------



## Queen Bee.

AF got me last night (I think) Its pretty light at the moment but glad to see it since I missed 2 periods and just happy its back


----------



## Hit Girl

That's good QB. Although AF sucks I'm glad your cycle is back on track.


----------



## Queen Bee.

im glad to be back in the baby run!
Hit rub some your baby luck on me! lol


----------



## Hit Girl

*rub rub rub rub rub* (I must admit, I feel a little dirty doing this :rofl:)


----------



## Queen Bee.

lol i dont mind as long as it works


----------



## dontworry

Can't believe I'm still awake! Think I might be heading to bed soon lol. I JUST got back from babysitting only an hour ago! Managed to walk a bit on the treadmill and will go again this afternoon when I've woken back up lol. I am now cuddling my shivering puppy on the couch!

HG - Thank you for noticing the front page, lol! I go on there every once in a while and update things (the OCD thing lol). It's more for me than anyone else, but I'm glad you can appreciate it!! Also, you can still dye your hair as long as you use hair dye with no ammonia (sp?). I also would suggest waiting until you're at least 12 weeks to do so, just because there are other chemicals in there. I just wouldn't want to push my luck, you know? (I hope that didn't come out harsh lmao, it totally isn't meant to be!).

Miranda - Sorry AF came but at least you're not in limbo!! :hugs: Wish mine would show up.

Chloe - Feel better!! :flower:


----------



## Hit Girl

I have to tell you guys about last night. We were both invited to a NYE party and I really didn't want to go. I agreed to go ages ago and the DH and I even offered to help organise and set it up. Anyway, I insisted DH go as I'm not a bit NYE person and all I wanted to do was veg on the couch watching crappy tv. Anyway, at about 5 minutes to midnight I got my phone in case DH called or I wanted to call him to wish him a Happy New Year. Next thing I know, there's a knock at the door and it's him. He said, "I'm so glad I made it. I didn't want to spend it without you." I burst into tears because it was so touching. What a guy!! Wasn't expecting that at all. :blush:


----------



## Queen Bee.

So glad to be out of the limbo... I hate it!
Im hoping I get a BFP right off the bat this year!


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, doesn't sound harsh at all!! I'm definitely going to wait but good to know all is not lost with making my hair pretty. :)

Puppy cuddles are the best.


----------



## dontworry

Oh man, your guy is so sweet! Mine didn't even send a text! (I'll forgive him since he was working, lol). :( And my date was passed out on my chest so had to kiss him while he slept!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww thats so sweet hit!


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH!!! How's the spotting?


----------



## dontworry

Alright lovelies! I'm off to bed, where I hope it is much warmer than my livingroom! 

Sending lots of :dust: to you all. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Nighty night beautiful. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Night Night.
so whens your first appointment Hit?


----------



## Hit Girl

I've made a GP appointment for the 11th. She used to be a practicing obstetrician. How good is that?? She's such an amazing dr. I love her.

I'm going to call a highly recommended obstetrician on Tuesday. I'm so afraid I won't get in. Apparently all the good ones are booked solid. I figure it's worth getting my name in there asap. I can always cancel if I have to.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah, I always wonder what you are in for when you go for your first appointment


----------



## Hit Girl

It's a complete mystery to me too. I will let you know what it's all about. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thank you!#
I always worry about it wish I didnt worry as much as Ido, really bad trait lol


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm such a worrier too. I'm worried about everything. I know how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

so now that you know, do you feel any different?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> BBH!!! How's the spotting?

Awe bless you for asking :)

To be honest, it totally settled down this morning to more of a creamy colour with a very slight yellow tinge. No more brown. My AF cramps have disappeared, I just want to know what's happening now. I was going to count my cycle as 21 days but have now decided that in still CD23 and 13dpo.

I'm at work again today so haven't been able to read through the thread

X


----------



## Smile181c

Fingers crossed it was implantation!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im kinda giggling at a girl I know, she just posted a picture of a test with two lines on it saying there goes my life (shes 18) and It clearly says on the test Fertility test for women! Am I right in saying this is not a pregnancy test? lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Queen are you sure its a OPK though


----------



## Queen Bee.

well it says fertility test for women on the test, so Im pretty sure its to test is to check to see if you are fertile or not


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ummm now i never seen one of those before can you snag the pic and post it?


----------



## Queen Bee.

she ended up deleting the picture.
But this is what it looks like, Sorry I couldnt find one that was full length
 



Attached Files:







fertility-test.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Smile181c

Sounds like an OPK to me lol


----------



## Smile181c

Just googled it and I think its a first response OPK?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I always thought tests like the one I just posted were to check and see if you can get pregnant, I feel a bit daft now :haha:
Well I knew it wasnt a pregnancy test anyway


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Looks and sound like your friend want to have baby maybe talk to her about the pic you seen to her


----------



## Smile181c

Lol the name of it gives that impression doesn't it!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dont think so, she keeps telling everyone she isnt pregnant and that she knows it would ruin her life right now, She capped under the picture that her life was over.
So I think that just scared her, maybe she picked up the wrong test


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

well Queen maybe talk to her hun give her a peace of mind it that wrong test


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah, Will try speak to her. 
Maybe it will help her a bit


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

If its the OPK she is Oing right now then lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Tell her to keep her legs crossed! ;)

X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BBH lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

Its the best method of birthcontrol lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I didn't mean that in a bad way! I meant if she's ovulating and isn't keen on having a baby. Dont want you all to think I'm mean! 

X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I knew what you ment by that i just thought it was funny


----------



## boofangie

happy new year girlies! only managed to get on now! been working a lll night :-(
HIT GIRL!- AWW how cutee is that!!! next year you'll have a baby at new years- crazyyyy!
whats everyone unto today? xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm absolutely hanging!! And angry at OH ...

I stayed at my mams last night because I was out wit my friends who live close to her, and OHs family are travelling from Belfast tonight, their plane lands at 1030pm, so I hung round here at my mams alllll day because OH asked me to pick them up from the airport, and its close to my mams house. He's just called now to say that he wants to pick them up, so I've waited here all day for no reason argh men!!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> I'm absolutely hanging!! And angry at OH ...
> 
> I stayed at my mams last night because I was out wit my friends who live close to her, and OHs family are travelling from Belfast tonight, their plane lands at 1030pm, so I hung round here at my mams alllll day because OH asked me to pick them up from the airport, and its close to my mams house. He's just called now to say that he wants to pick them up, so I've waited here all day for no reason argh men!!!

Men.... need i say more...? :nope:

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Just realised i haven't said Happy New Year to everyone :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Still no AF for me. I wonder what the brown spotting was...:shrug:

Please let it be something good.

My AF cramps have gone again and the right sided dragging pains have come back. Its strange that its all been on my right side this month

If AF doesn't arrive tomorrow i'll be taking my first ever test on Tuesday morning as i'll be 15dpo then! Im soooooo scared! :shhh:

x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BBH implantion im think for you


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hotpink_Mom said:


> BBH implantion im think for you

I hope to god you are right :winkwink:

How are you?

x


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> I'm absolutely hanging!! And angry at OH ...
> 
> I stayed at my mams last night because I was out wit my friends who live close to her, and OHs family are travelling from Belfast tonight, their plane lands at 1030pm, so I hung round here at my mams alllll day because OH asked me to pick them up from the airport, and its close to my mams house. He's just called now to say that he wants to pick them up, so I've waited here all day for no reason argh men!!!

men honestly don't think of anyone but themselves sometimes! he obviously didn't think it would be a problem, don't think it was intentional! my OH does this alll the time! :-(

wish i was hanging, i worked from 11am till 4am last night! then got home, and went back to work for 10!!! 

as a treat were having champagne and an indian takeaway tonight!  YUMMY! xxx


----------



## MetsKelly3

Hi! I'm Kelly, 25, from Fort Worth TX. New to the site and this thread looks like fun :thumbup: I was on NuvaRing for a while til me and hubby decided to ditch it. No sex drive at all on that, sorry TMI! :haha: We are NTNP now, this is our first month without the BC. I'm feeling kind of alone in the process, we want to have a baby and I'm another one of those girls who worries it's going to be hard for us. It seems like everyone we know is having babies! I also don't want to start telling people I'm off the BC and get bombarded with questions! Enough rambling, good to meet you all, and Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## MommaAlexis

boofangie said:


> wish i was hanging, i worked from 11am till 4am last night! then got home, and went back to work for 10!!!

This was my hubby's schedule exactly! I went to his work for my midnight kiss and told his boss he was going to have to deal with it for asking him to work lol!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

MetsKelly3 said:


> Hi! I'm Kelly, 25, from Fort Worth TX. New to the site and this thread looks like fun :thumbup: I was on NuvaRing for a while til me and hubby decided to ditch it. No sex drive at all on that, sorry TMI! :haha: We are NTNP now, this is our first month without the BC. I'm feeling kind of alone in the process, we want to have a baby and I'm another one of those girls who worries it's going to be hard for us. It seems like everyone we know is having babies! I also don't want to start telling people I'm off the BC and get bombarded with questions! Enough rambling, good to meet you all, and Happy New Year everyone!

Hi Kelly :hi: and happy new year to you too.

I see you are starting the NTNP journey - how exciting!

Don't worry about anything being TMI on here - you should see some of the conversations we've had on here! I think by now we all know what each others insides look like :haha:

I know how it feels not having very many people you can talk to as you want to keep it all hush hush - thats why we are here!! Ask us anything...

We've had 3 success stories so far so we seems to be quite successful in general. We've hopefully got another BFP on its way too - haven't we Jess :winkwink::winkwink:

Honestly though Kelly....ask away!

x


----------



## MommaAlexis

BBH, the brown spotting started how long ago? Cause it takes a few days after implantation for HCG levels to be high enough to detect, so just wondering if Tuesday may be too soon. Don't want you to get a false negative XD


----------



## BabyBumpHope

MommaAlexis said:


> BBH, the brown spotting started how long ago? Cause it takes a few days after implantation for HCG levels to be high enough to detect, so just wondering if Tuesday may be too soon. Don't want you to get a false negative XD

It started yesterday afternoon and got fainter and fainter as the day went on. This morning it was more like a creamy colour discharge with a very very slight yellow tinge. Now its virtually non existent. When i checked my cervix a couple of hours ago it was high, firm, closed and very very wet!

x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hmmm. May work then as that'll be four days later. Imma google how soon after implantation it can detect it. I didn't get ANYTHING implantation wise. :/ I feel jipped! It's hard knowing exactly how far I am.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

MommaAlexis said:


> Hmmm. May work then as that'll be four days later. Imma google how soon after implantation it can detect it. I didn't get ANYTHING implantation wise. :/ I feel jipped! It's hard knowing exactly how far I am.

Don't they tend to date your pregnancy from the first day of your last period?

I've put a thread up on the First Trimester board asking how soon after implantation people got their BFPs! Thank you for making me think about it! I'd be so gutted if i geared myself up to take my first ever test and there was no way it'd show as a BFP!

x


----------



## MetsKelly3

Anyone on here use NuvaRing in the past? I'm having breakthrough bleeding days 19-26 of my cycle and still going. Just wondering if any of you had similar experiences after stopping BC and how long it took to get back to normal. :wacko:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I havent used Nuvaring before. I was taking Cilest pill. My cycles settled down quite regular really. My cycle length are listed below. The only thing i experinced was breakthrough spotting in my second cycle at CD20. AF arrived 6 days later.

I had some more brown spotting yesterday on CD22 and was convinced AF was going to arrive....she hasn't....yet! It seems to have cleared up so not too sure if it was breakthrough spotting again or whether....fingers crossed....its something like implantation...

x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, they do date it from then, but I like knowing both anyways. I've been reading everywhere and it seems all my symptoms don't start until 7 weeks along. o.o So I'm really confused. It's possible that I be 7-8 weeks, because we had unprotected sex for the first time ever at that point then decided to wait a month more. But I had my period since then, now I'm trying to remember if my period was weird or what now. I wasn't paying any attention to my body last month. XD So, basically, I'm trying to figure out if I'm already two months along or just have some serious HCG kicking around.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Alot of girls on here say they have symptoms even in the 2ww so surely it differs for everyone?

Do you remember your period being lighter?

x


----------



## MetsKelly3

BabyBumpHope said:


> I havent used Nuvaring before. I was taking Cilest pill. My cycles settled down quite regular really. My cycle length are listed below. The only thing i experinced was breakthrough spotting in my second cycle at CD20. AF arrived 6 days later.
> 
> I had some more brown spotting yesterday on CD22 and was convinced AF was going to arrive....she hasn't....yet! It seems to have cleared up so not too sure if it was breakthrough spotting again or whether....fingers crossed....its something like implantation...
> 
> x

Good luck to you! Fingers crossed!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks kelly :)

I will be sure to keep you all updated

x


----------



## MommaAlexis

No idea. I was in the middle of the move and finding a job so I didn't even pay attention to it as I was so busy. Yeah, maybe I just ovulated earlier in the month. *shrug* I guess we'll see at the ultrasound and blood tests.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

How exciting will your first scan be?!?

I'm off to bed now - finding it really hard keeping my eyes open tonight!

Got another 12 hour shift tomorrow too :(

Hope AF stays away

x


----------



## sharonfruit

Sweet dreams XX


----------



## MommaAlexis

I have to wait until tomorrow to get a hold of any doctors/midwives :( I can't wait for mah scan!


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> Hmmm. May work then as that'll be four days later. Imma google how soon after implantation it can detect it. I didn't get ANYTHING implantation wise. :/ I feel jipped! It's hard knowing exactly how far I am.

I didn't get anything either!! :shrug: Although I did get what I think was ovulation spotting two days after we DTD the first time 'around that time'. (FYI we only did it twice around 'the important time'.)


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> I have to wait until tomorrow to get a hold of any doctors/midwives :( I can't wait for mah scan!

Isn't it frustrating? Nothing's open! We can't call anyone. Grrr.


----------



## MommaAlexis

We're only two days apart! :D AWESOME!


----------



## Hit Girl

OH MY GOD!!!!! We are!!!!! Holy shitballs Alex, that is so cool! :happydance: Saw a friend yesterday who's getting married and I'm designing her invitations. No one (besides our parents) knows so I asked her when her wedding date was. She said late August. :rofl:


----------



## MommaAlexis

My birthday is August 14th, so if I get a preemie it'll be on my birthday. I feel like I'm hanging onto this thread until Jess gets a positive lol!


----------



## Hit Girl

I just read in my book, Dr Oz's _YOU Having A Baby_, that you may not get a positive pregnancy test up until 4 weeks after conception. That is ages... but you know what else it is? Hope. Jess, so long as AF stays the hell away, all is not lost.

I also read a section about cramping in the first trimester. I wish I had seen that bit before. Can't believe I am 'in' a trimester.


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> My birthday is August 14th, so if I get a preemie it'll be on my birthday. I feel like I'm hanging onto this thread until Jess gets a positive lol!

Best birthday gift ever. :mrgreen:


----------



## dontworry

> Hi! I'm Kelly, 25, from Fort Worth TX. New to the site and this thread looks like fun :thumbup:

Welcome to you! :flower: We all worry it'll be hard to get pregnant! It's the trying-to-stop-worrying part that I struggle with lol. Here's hoping that it's a quick journey to mommyhood for you! :flower:


Helllllo ladies! I just posted in my journal that I thought AF was arriving, but now that I've re-read what BBH is going through, maybe it's the same?! I'm not sure, either way I'll be happy as I'll know that my body isn't broken lmao. 
To recap: I woke up this morning and wiped and had brownish pink on the toilet paper (see what we mean about no TMI, Kelly? LOL!) and that is quite common for me before I start my period. We'll have to see how the rest of today goes and if I get any real blood. I have a feeling that if AF comes, she'll be HORRIBLE this month (horrible cramps, big mood swings, the works!). 

I am in a chipper mood today! Trying to start the year off positive and with good thoughts. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh my goodness, sorry Kelly! :hi: Welcome! You'll love it here. :)



Jess, I'll go read your journal now.


----------



## MetsKelly3

Hit Girl said:


> Oh my goodness, sorry Kelly! :hi: Welcome! You'll love it here. :)

LOL... It's all good! Wasn't sure about the TMI thing, but now I see I shouldn't worry at all! Hehe! :thumbup:


----------



## Hit Girl

Hahaha. No TMI here at all. :thumbup: Have you enjoyed reading through everything? :)


----------



## MetsKelly3

Hit Girl said:


> Hahaha. No TMI here at all. :thumbup: Have you enjoyed reading through everything? :)

I've been reading through some stuff, there's a lot here! Sounds like you and MommaAlexis have gotten some really good news lately, congrats!!! What kind of symptoms did you have if any?

So funny though, as soon as I come on and post about all my breakthrough bleeding for the last week... so frustrating... AF hits tonight. I guess venting was all I needed. Mother Nature says, quit whining, here you go! LOL


----------



## Hit Girl

Getting your AF is a good thing because at least you can keep track of where you're at in your cycles. :)

First symptoms. Well, I swore I was getting my period but it never came. I got sore boobs just after ovulation which is what I always get anyway. When the cramps started a few days before my period was due I thought, 'Yep, here we go. I'm out of the race', but on the other hand I had a feeling deep down that I wasn't going to get my period which was really odd. But I thought I was just being silly.

I felt like I had a mild flu from a few days after ov. I also had a fever but I don't know if that was related or not. Also had a strong weird taste in my mouth which I can only describe as alfalfa sprouts. Gross, but it kept me up one night because it was so strong.


----------



## MetsKelly3

Hit Girl said:


> Getting your AF is a good thing because at least you can keep track of where you're at in your cycles. :)

Yeah, I'm defintely glad she came. Now I can start paying more attention to how I'm feeling without the BC in my system.

DH and I are in a tricky situation... We live in TX and he works in Oklahoma doing a job where he basically has to live out there until the contract is done... Sometimes 2 weeks, sometimes 3, sometimes a month... We never really know. Kinda makes BDing hard, and timing it right even harder. I guess I might have to make a couple road trips!


----------



## Hit Girl

That sucks Kelly. That would make the situation very tricky indeed. 


Ummm.... you guys need to get over to Chloe's journal.


----------



## Smile181c

Get over to my journal!! :wohoo:


----------



## Queen Bee.

heya ladies!
Chloe just seen :D SO happy for you!
how is everyone?


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks! Still in shock I think!


----------



## Hit Girl

You will definitely be in shock for several more hours. Just like you, we both sat there in front of the tv but I had my mouth open looking at the wall. 

What symptoms have you been feeling the last few days???


----------



## Smile181c

Um not much tbh! They sort of all disappeared! :dohh: had this niggling pain in my side though and the nausea has been slightly there. Past day or so, since maybe Saturday night I had some cramps but it was just gas :blush:


----------



## Hit Girl

This is so amazing! Is there something in the water here? :rofl: 
So you'll get a FRER tomorrow? What time is it there now?


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah i think I'll buy a frer today. It's only 1 o clock!


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> Yeah i think I'll buy a frer today. It's only 1 o clock!

:thumbup:

Also, if you feel like having a wee later on.... You know what to do. :winkwink:


----------



## boofangie

Hey girlies! 
HIT GIRL I'm still so excited for you 

my rash has got 1000x worse so went to the doctors again and they've decided its pityriasis rose, has anyone had this? its my whole body covered in spots and theres no cure! DAMMIT! ahaha!!
its my O day yesterday and my OH just doesn't seem interested in boofing! I've literally tried everything but i guess the sight of my spotty body has put him off :-( so no baby this month haha!! 
so I'm just feeling utterly down! BOO

anyways moan over, sorry ladies!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Awww thank you. :blush:

I have actually had this. It was years ago and the doc said it was very common for girls in their 20s to get it. At first I thought it was ringworm and I was so embarrassed because I was on holiday with DH (then boyfriend) and his family. We went to the chemist and got an antifungal wash. Later found out that the wash probably made it worse as it's not fungal at all. It will just fade in a few weeks and you'll never see it again. :)


----------



## Webbykinskt

Get the FRER!!! Woohoo!! 

So chuffed for all the bfps in here. I started it off ;) xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile has made me want to test!! We are the same dpo and CD!!

X


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> Angie, I have actually had this. It was years ago and the doc said it was very common for girls in their 20s to get it. At first I thought it was ringworm and I was so embarrassed because I was on holiday with DH (then boyfriend) and his family. We went to the chemist and got an antifungal wash. Later found out that the wash probably made it worse as it's not fungal at all. It will just fade in several days and you'll never see it again.


YAYYY! I've had it 3 weeks and he said expect another 6 weeks yet :-( its horrible, i can't sleep or anything!! and i googled it and read some right horror storied hahah!i actually cried reading them! but YAY! thanks hit girl!i don't care about the rash really, its just the non stop itchiness :-( xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

You poor thing :( I've never heard of it, but it sounds nasty :hugs:

Can you get mitigation for your exams because you're sick? X


----------



## Hit Girl

The itching is awful and I prolonged mine and made it worse by using that useless antifungal wash. Haha.

Katie, you are a pioneer!

BBH, you know what you need to do. :)


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> You poor thing :( I've never heard of it, but it sounds nasty :hugs:
> 
> Can you get mitigation for your exams because you're sick? X

i don't know, all my essays are due in so id like to get them out the way, but I'm just so tired, yesterday i slept from 3 till 9 got up had tea then slept from 11 till 11am! if i carry on this way i won't get anything done :-(

how you honey?! have you got much work?
xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Ive done most of my assignments Ive just got an exam on the 16th which I am studying for now. I feel like I'm coming down with something though feel really grotty :(

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

woo sharon! you are post #3000! :D


----------



## sharonfruit

go me :happydance: :haha:


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Ive done most of my assignments Ive just got an exam on the 16th which I am studying for now. I feel like I'm coming down with something though feel really grotty :(
> 
> X

Wish I was as planned as you :-( haha! Oh no! Get on the lemsip!  eat it before it attacks  think my exams the 16th too! EEP! So excited for simesterr 2 though  xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm not looking forward to going back to uni, but my timetable is better in sem 2 and I get Fridays off, yay to long weekends :D


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Ive done most of my assignments Ive just got an exam on the 16th which I am studying for now. I feel like I'm coming down with something though feel really grotty :(
> 
> X




sharonfruit said:


> I'm not looking forward to going back to uni, but my timetable is better in sem 2 and I get Fridays off, yay to long weekends :D

I had Fridays off last term  was amazing! Got wednesdays and Thursdays off this term  can't wait for it all to be over though!! 

When's AF due for you sweetie xxx


----------



## MetsKelly3

Good morning ladies! How's everyone doing today?

Congrats Smile!

I'm feeling like poo today. Super sleepy, AF is "draining me" of all energy. Plus I've got more pain and bloating from being off the BC, holy moly! It's worth it though right? :winkwink:


----------



## Bergebabe

Congratulations smilie!!!!

Wow this thread must be good luck, so many bfp's!

Think i am ov today so plan to get oh busy lol. Wish me luck!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies, How's everyone?
Im alright, got a friggin' toothache! 
Its drivin' me mad!


----------



## sharonfruit

> When's AF due for you sweetie xxx

Mines only just over, I'm on CD7 I think so gonna get BDing later this week :happydance: I ordered some OPKs as well this week so am going to start using them around CD10!!



> think i am ov today so plan to get oh busy lol. Wish me luck!

Goodluck!! :thumbup:


----------



## sharonfruit

> Hiya ladies, How's everyone?
> Im alright, got a friggin' toothache!
> Its drivin' me mad!

Bless you, I've got a wisdom tooth coming through and I swear to god it better give me some bloody wisdom as its killing me!!! x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww im sorry!
I had two coming in at the sametime luckily they are nearly done, but its my front tooth that hurts... I have a bad habit of grinding my teeth in my sleep. I do it so badly hubby has to grab my jaw to stop me sometimes


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks guys. Just done a frer and it was bfp :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

congrats Chloe! :happydance:


----------



## dontworry

Congratulations CHLOE! Holy shit! Let me catch up and update the front page!

EDIT: Which day shall I put you down for your BFP? I don't know what day it is there! Lmao!

EDIT EDIT: I'm still jumping with joy! I want some of the water you guys have been drinking!!


----------



## sharonfruit

> Thanks guys. Just done a frer and it was bfp

Sooo happy for you, can we have a pic of the FRER? XXX


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks! It's the 2nd Jan here Jess! 

I'll try and get a pic of the frer up now, the lines a bit darker IRL!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG Chloe congrats hun


----------



## Smile181c

https://i43.tinypic.com/2599343.jpg


----------



## Queen Bee.

congrats chloe!
Can def see the line!


----------



## Smile181c

:yipee:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Has it hit yet that YOU are PREGNANT? :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha not really! Its mega strange!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Lol I dont think it'd hit me until the first kick


----------



## dontworry

Just finished updating the front page (forgot to edit the headline!). Can't believe we've got 4 bfp's under our belt as a group! 

Congrats again, Chloe!!!


----------



## Smile181c

I can't even imagine a first kick! Lol

Thanks Jess! Definitely something in the water!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Congrats! Nice to join this website and see so much positive energy and good news! I am new to this whole thing...the site, and TTC! I'm 27, an have beenarried to my DH for a little over a year. We recently decided to take the plunge...but since it's so new, we're using the TTC by NP method first...which is why I'm here! I hope you don't mind one more! We haven't told friends or family we are trying...eliminating pressure and increasing surprise! So, just looking for ladies in similar situations to share with!


----------



## Smile181c

Welcome!!


----------



## dontworry

Welcome to piinkiie!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks! I guess it might help to know my name, huh? Haha. I'm Annie. Nice to meet everyone! I'm excited to start this journey (and glad to have a guide through it all!)


----------



## dontworry

Hi Annie! Lol we're a fun bunch. We're really nosy and really talkative, so don't fret if you have trouble catching up some nights! Lmao. We also happen to be lucky, it seems! So many BFP's already! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hi Annie!
Welcome hun!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm glad this is a talkative group! It feels great to know there are others out there like me! I'm excited, but also pretty nervous. I love kids, and have spent my life around them...but the whole getting pregnant/pregnancy/labor thing is totally intimidating! And, is there anyone else jut starting to try like me? At this point, I'm not tracking cycles or anything...thought maybe I'd try it the "easy" way first just to see...?


----------



## Bergebabe

Hiya! 

Im also trying the laid back approach but this is the first month of me tracking my cycle because im a little messed up after having an implant removed.

The ntnp approach seems to be working forcthis group though!!

Good luck annie x


----------



## Webbykinskt

Staying relaxed and just going with the flow is a good plan :) Worked for me! I did track my cycle a bit though xx


----------



## dontworry

I am going into my third cycle of trying, but I'm not doing much except trying to estimate when I ovulate, and trying to have lots of sex during that time, lmao. I don't know if it's the right time that I'm actually ovulating or not, but ignorance is almost bliss in this situation lol. I am a worrier!


----------



## sharonfruit

Yay Chloe the line is definitely darker on the FRER!! 

And Welcome to Annie :) Babydust to you!! X

:dust:


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm in my first cycle after MC and going to be using OPKs this time round! FXd to all of us who havent got our BFPs yet!! X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

second round of NTNP for us till march


----------



## MetsKelly3

xopiinkiieox said:


> I'm glad this is a talkative group! It feels great to know there are others out there like me! I'm excited, but also pretty nervous. I love kids, and have spent my life around them...but the whole getting pregnant/pregnancy/labor thing is totally intimidating! And, is there anyone else jut starting to try like me? At this point, I'm not tracking cycles or anything...thought maybe I'd try it the "easy" way first just to see...?

Hi Annie! I'm new here too... I'm already kinda obsessed lol. These ladies are fun, and I learned fast that there is no such thing as TMI :winkwink: I've been off BC for about a month now, I'm not really tracking too much either just trying to get my body back to normal after all the artificial hormones. AF is biotch this month grrr...


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi Annie, and welcome to the thread! :hi:

Smile - I congratulated you earlier on before the frer but I'm going to congratulate you again now!! What fantastic news :) I'm sooo happy for you.

What were all your symptoms then? I know we were sharing our symptoms as we went but now you have your BFP I'm interested to see them all listed! I remember that our symptoms disappeared together. I'm hoping your baby luck rubs off on me too! 

What made you test earlier?

I'm dying to test now but really really scared that it's going to be a BFN

X


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks :D

Um well they disappeared but I had mega sore nipples, some nausea, i have a cold, and lots of niggling pains in my side!

When are you planning on testing? I just got bored of waiting lol x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I said I would test tomorrow morning if AF doesnt arrive but I'm sooooo scared

X


----------



## Smile181c

I was really scared too! I really hope you get your bfp!!


----------



## sharonfruit

Oooooooh BBH pleeeease test tomorrow morning!! I love waking up to a tester!! I'm confident this is your month too!! X


----------



## dontworry

Love the new siggy, Shar!


----------



## sharonfruit

Thankssss, I changed my avatar too so we can all drool over Louis on a daily basis :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Love the new Sig/avatar! Louis is SO adorable!


----------



## sharonfruit

:hugs: Thanks :D


----------



## dontworry

His ears just kill me! I want to eat him!


----------



## sharonfruit

I have to refrain myself from eating him 24/7, his little ears get higher every day. He had his injections on Friday and he cried like a bitch haha, it killed me, I dont know how I would cope if I had a little baby to get vaccinated!!! X


----------



## MetsKelly3

Our pups are our babies until the real babies come :flower:

Gotta find a better picture of my little guy for my avatar


----------



## MommaAlexis

I am sooo tired. :(


----------



## sharonfruit

He's definitely filled one of the little cracks in my heart I must say :) X


----------



## dontworry

I am so tired too, lol. I went to bed early last night (at 1:30am!) and woke up at 4:30am from cramps. So I took some ibuprofen and waited half an hour and they didn't go away, and I wasn't able to sleep anymore! And now it's 1:30pm and I'm still awake because I'm supposed to be meeting a lady who is buying books from me. BLAH. I just want a nap!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Cramps kept me up too. :( and the SMELL. oh god. :(


----------



## dontworry

What are you smelling, Alex?


----------



## MommaAlexis

everything. o.o Sense of smell is through the roof.


----------



## sharonfruit

I got that when I was pg, with BREATH... I had to take a step back sometimes when people were talking to me because their death breath made me want to retch :haha:


----------



## boofangie

right,.....
HI ANNIE  hope you enjoy our rants! enjoy to hear your journey!

CONGRATS SMILE! zoo happy for you girlie!  happy and healthy 9 months! xxx

And sharon! CAN I HAVE YOUR DOG?! SOOOOO cute! I'm really jealous! i want a dog but OH said with a possible baby and 2 cats already a dog would be just a bit to much :-(

and Alexis, a lot of people say their sense of smell increases! i hope mine does as i can't even tell when milk is off hahahaha! so id love it!

and has your witch arrived Jess? :-( BOOO! but wooo for another month of boofing ;-)

so much to catch up on! I've only been at work 3 hours haha!

much love xxxx


----------



## boofangie

BabyBumpHope said:


> I said I would test tomorrow morning if AF doesnt arrive but I'm sooooo scared
> 
> X

eeee LOTS OF BABYDUST! am excited for you xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

PUPPIES!!!! :mrgreen:

I just made an appointment with the Obstetrician I wanted!! Yay! Seeing her on the 9th Feb.

Also booked in my Nuchal Scan for the 27th of Feb.

Hello Annie! :hi:

Chloe, still can't believe it!!! :happydance:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! Makes a girl feel "at home." Haha. This is all new and exciting for me, and I love seeing all this good news!! Congrats to all...hope we all are lucky this new year!


----------



## sharonfruit

> I just made an appointment with the Obstetrician I wanted!! Yay! Seeing her on the 9th Feb.
> 
> Also booked in my Nuchal Scan for the 27th of Feb.

Thats great news, and yay for the scan, whats a nuchal scan? Is that like the first ultrasound?X


----------



## MommaAlexis

All my doctor's offices are still closed for the holidays


----------



## Hit Girl

I think it's for picking up any birth defects which is rather scary. Eeeek.

So glad I got the appointment. She's really hard to get into. The lady at the scan place asked who my referring ob was and when I told her who I was seeing she said, "If my daughters had babies, I would send them to her, no question."


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> All my doctor's offices are still closed for the holidays

I was only able to do this because I live in the future. :haha: I phoned first thing this morning!


----------



## sharonfruit

Awh thats great then! :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

LOL you future girl! I'm so outdated on my rotary phone!


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> LOL you future girl! I'm so outdated on my rotary phone!

:rofl:

Alex, I know you'll completely understand this. How frustrating was it to find out all this stuff over the Christmas/New Year break. You couldn't call anyone. I was bursting for today to arrive when everything would open again. Are you planning on calling an ob/midwife? I hear it's good to get that stuff sorted asap.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm a midwife girl allllll the way. Because when you get knocked up under 25, they pay for your bus pass, and give you 5% off groceries! WHOOOOP! :D Also check this link out..

Cutest thing ever


----------



## Hit Girl

Are you supposed to tear up just reading the little descriptions of those books? I may or may not have done that.


----------



## MommaAlexis

"I am your parent; you are my child. I am your quiet place; you are my wild." 

Oh god, the tears. The tears!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Alex, you and I would be total messes. Just puddles of sobbing mush on the floor if we read those books together. Just imagine! :rofl:


----------



## MommaAlexis

We'll have a children's book sobbing anonymous meeting. D: How bloody heartbreaking are they?!


----------



## mlr3475080

HI Everyone :) 
I stalk the boards every now and then lol! thought I'd introduce myself :) Im Misty. 35 with 2 children from a previous marriage. Been with my current bo for about 7 yrs now. Nice to meet you all, and so glad I have some gals to chat with! :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Youre misty?! Is that your real name?!?!?!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hi Misty!! :hi:


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey Misty! A very warm welcome!! :hi:


----------



## mlr3475080

LOL! yes, its my real name..and If I told you my last name- you probably wouldnt believe me ;) hi all! thanks for the warm welcome!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Also, your signature is in HTML coding, it needs to be switched to BBcode. 

I'm obsessed with misty. Like, I have the entire misty from pokemon outfit, over 2000 pokemon cards, all the movies, and the books.


----------



## mlr3475080

wow!! I remember seeing that show... it seems Ive been someones horse, dog, cat, and now a pokemon lol! ;)


----------



## Hit Girl

Let's see if this works...

Mindy, this is your ticker.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301806800z7z24z14.png


----------



## Hit Girl

Post this code in your signature but go through and remove all four lots of @@@@

[[email protected]@@@=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com][[email protected]@@@]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1301806800z7z24z14.png[/[email protected]@@@][/[email protected]@@@]

:)


----------



## dontworry

Angie - yeah my lovely AF has arrived lol. If I time my pain relievers right I don't get any cramps, but I keep forgetting! So they've been awful today.

Alex - I'm buying this book ASAP for Terron. Check This Out

Welcome to Misty! Are you currently NTNP or TTC? :) Lovely to meet you! Hope you enjoy chattering away with us. :flower:

Looks like I'm the only one around at the moment! I just took a really long nap and I had to DRAG myself out of bed lol. Feeling very crampy but I really need to try and get on the treadmill tonight! We'll see if I can stay awake for it. :haha: 
I'm going to go try and make a new ticker - my phone app says I'm now supposed to pretend I have a 30 day cycle since this one messed me up. :( Not to happy about that. I think I will still boof every other day when I'm not on the rag (lmao) to try and catch that egg as efficiently as possible. I supposedly ovulate around the 17th (which is Terron's birthday), so we shall see what happens!


----------



## Hit Girl

Happy Birthday Terron. :winkwink:


----------



## dontworry

I know, right? Lmao wouldn't that be awesome? The great thing about if we conceive on that day, is that I will be due October 9th, and if I go overdue like my mom did, I'll probably give birth around my own birthday (the 14th) lmao. 

I really hope that I don't have to go overdue TWO WEEKS though, like she did! Two weeks late and three days in active labor! Yikes.


----------



## dontworry

Hey girls - who of you have invested in Internet Cheapies? And where did you purchase them from? Tired of forking out tons of dough to pee on a stick all of the time! Lol


----------



## Hit Girl

I only know of Aussie ones from Haylee. There's got be a ton of them available in the US. You guys have everything! :)


----------



## Hit Girl

If I had a little girl, she would look just like this... :haha:

https://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt274/pineapplebubblegum/hitgirl_little.jpg


----------



## dontworry

We do! Lol I have seen a few websites, but I want to make sure the ones I buy are good, so I'm just looking for recommendations!


----------



## dontworry

That is a badass little girl. Is she at the movies or at ComicCon or something? We're hoping to attend ComicCon this year!


----------



## Queen Bee.

dont ya mean if you HAVE a lil girl she WILL look just like this hit :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Nice ticker update, by the way. :)


----------



## dontworry

Oh yes. Lol it actually makes me angry.


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, I'm jealous! I would love to go to that!

QB, hahaha! I have to start thinking like that now. Clearly I'm not used to it. :dohh:


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> Oh yes. Lol it actually makes me angry.

No, I mean yours. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

You edited it! :rofl: I thought I was going nuts.


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> dontworry said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes. Lol it actually makes me angry.
> 
> No, I mean yours. :)Click to expand...

I realized this after I posted it, and then edited what I said, lmfao. I was like... "Wait, huh?"

And yeah, ComicCon looks SO AWESOME! This would be our first year. It's really hard to get tickets though so I'm constantly on their website looking for new information. Makes me so nervous!


----------



## dontworry

You _are_ going nuts. We just like to make you think you're normal, like the rest of us. ;)


----------



## Hit Girl

I knew pregnancy had some weird symptoms... but this??? :rofl: :winkwink:

You know, I haven't felt sick yet and I haven't had any smells that make me feel gross. I haven't been put off by anything I've eaten yet. But I have been craving very savoury foods. And I can usually go for hours without eating but now, my stomach feels empty if I don't eat regularly enough. Boobs still look normal but they are very sensitive and when I roll over in bed it's really painful. They're definitely fuller but nothing anyone would notice.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I read somewhere that morning sickness normally doesnt kick in til 6th week.


----------



## dontworry

Maybe you'll get lucky like Alex and shoot up two sizes! I think I would die if that happened to me - I don't want any more boob! :( I hope your pregnancy stays simple and sweet!


----------



## Hit Girl

Gah I hope so too. I don't think big nawks would suit me, but I'm bound to get them eventually. :rofl: I'm at 5 weeks tomorrow so I might have another week of feeling relatively good. Fingers crossed. To be honest, I don't care if I feel sick. Just as long as everything is good and normal.


----------



## dontworry

Good and normal is the way to go! Man I am tired today. I don't want to go to bed yet though, because I'd like to sleep normally tonight and I won't be able to do that if I go to sleep too early. Don't want a repeat of last night!


----------



## Hit Girl

Try and hold out. I've been in that position too. You'll feel better in the long run for it. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

My mom had really bad morning sickness with me, was her first pregnancy and she thought she had the flu everyone told her she ws pregnant but she refused to believe them like lol
But she ate saltine crackers and ginger ale to help soothe her belly


----------



## dontworry

My mom recommends the same thing. She's like "Eat saltines!!" all of the time, if we have any ache in our bellies lol. She said they were her life saver during pregnancy.


----------



## Hit Girl

Saltines (or whatever the equivalent is here). Got it. :thumbup: Thanks guys (and your mums)! :)

I've started looking into exercises/stretches that are good for the first trimester. Found a good tummy-strenthening one by Tracy Anderson. I'm determined to be in the best shape possible throughout.


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm still looking at the first page here and I can't believe my eyes.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I said I was going to test this morning but I'm putting it off as I'm scared! My bladder is going to burst though!

I'm now 15dpo

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

testttt!! :D


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, do it!!! I am holding your hand! Please do it, my love. I thought of you when I was doing mine. Just throw yourself into it. Which one have you got? Will you be peeing in a cup like I did?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yeah I'll have to find a cup to pee in. I've just got to cheap ones from the pound shop. Some of my friends have had BFPs on them! I thought that if it's remotely positive I'll buy a frer to confirm. That's if I ever find the balls to do it!

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Look, you've got a test and you've got a full bladder. It's a no-brainer. :thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

we are all here for you!
Never alone through it!


----------



## Hit Girl

Honey buns, we are there with you.


----------



## Hit Girl

Now grab that cup and relieve that full bladder of yours. You'll be shaking while you do it, but I promise you'll be fine. :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

Fingers crossed for you, babe! You can do this. :) The first one is the scariest!


----------



## Hit Girl

Is everyone on here okay to stay online for a bit and hold BBH's hand? I will be. :)

Jess is absolutely right. The first one is the scariest but as soon as you do it you realise it's not that bad at all. You should have seen how laid-back I was about my third.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im here!
I practically live on this site :haha:


----------



## dontworry

I'll be here to check up every minute or so, lol. I keep refreshing the page! I'm off real quick to make a small cup of coffee.


----------



## Hit Girl

Queen Bee. said:


> Im here!
> I practically live on this site :haha:

:haha: Bloody hell, me too.

BBH, we're all here for you, beautiful. No matter what, you'll be just fine. :) (You may get a little bit of wee on your hand, but that's all. :winkwink: )


----------



## dontworry

Thank god we don't have to check our poo to find out if we're pregnant. BLECH. I just had the most random thought about it... Gosh I am gross!


----------



## Queen Bee.

omg jess I am cant stop laughing now :haha:


----------



## dontworry

The things I think about... seriously, lol.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im the sameway jess, I can come up with some of the randomest things you'd ever hear :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Terron is worse than I am. I usually keep my thoughts to myself but Terr will tell whoever he is near. Even if its his Assistant Managers lmao! But they still love him!


----------



## dontworry

How are you doinggggg, BBH?


----------



## Queen Bee.

lol at least he doesnt tell embarrasing stories to everyone about you!


----------



## dontworry

That is one thing I am SO thankful for! I know they talk about our sex life and stuff, but he would never tell his friends that I fart in my sleep or anything like that.


----------



## Queen Bee.

My hubby likes to tell stories about me sometimes, unless i tell him not to lol
Or he likes to embarras me in public he finds it very funny lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Well I confronted my fear and poas, the result....:bfn:

:(

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Has it been the full time limit yet?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yeah I waited the 5 minutes that it told me too

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

well dont count yourself out yet, implantation can take place at 12dpo. 
So not out til AF shows!
Sorry for the BFN hun! :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

:hugs: :hugs: As much as we say it, it's true - you're not out til the fat lady sings. I've known lots of women to get their BFP's way after their missed period. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry it was bfn sweet. You're not out yet though! The test may not have been sensitive enough!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks everyone. It's so nice having a support network on here of people who understand how it feels :)

X


----------



## Smile181c

Is my ticker on American time? It still hasn't gone up a day and it should say 3 weeks 4days!


----------



## dontworry

I don't know what I'd do without BnB!


----------



## Queen Bee.

No need to thank!
Its out duty as ntnp/ttc buddies/sisters! :D 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

Smile181c said:


> Is my ticker on American time? It still hasn't gone up a day and it should say 3 weeks 4days!

Yeah I think they all are on American time!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Maybe I should have just bought a frer? Or one of the superdrug ones that are very very sensitive

Hey, who am I kidding :( it would have been the same result whatever test I use. AF is officially due tomorrow, thurs or fri. Maybe I'll test again friday if she doesn't arrive? Still trying to hold onto some hope.

I'm just confused as I thought I ovulated on CD10 therefore was expecting AF to come early

X


----------



## dontworry

I would test the day after you expect AF to come (so in this case, I'd test on Saturday, since that's the latest you think she'd be here). If she doesn't show at all, you've still got a good running for being pregnant! It's the most reliable sign of pregnancy, afterall.


----------



## Hit Girl

How's it all going BBH? We love you!


----------



## dontworry

Oh and I wanted to add - if any of you want to add me on Facebook, send me a PM and I'll send you my name! :) 

There is a way to make secret groups on there (I know because I'm part of one! Muahaha!) so if any of you wanted to chat on there about baby things and not have everyone on FB bugger in, let me know and I'll set up a group!


----------



## Queen Bee.

well think imma watch tv for a while maybe i'll fall asleep for an hour or two!
Speak soon ladies!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> How's it all going BBH? We love you!

I'm ok thanks :)

Been taking the Christmas decorations down to distract my mind. DH is off with me today so he'll make me feel better. I've got it into my head that AF is going to arrive now. So that if she doesn't it's a bonus!

X


----------



## Hit Girl

That's exactly how I would think of it too. If AF doesn't arrive (I thought it would arrive) the do a test again and see what happens. All is good. Regular cycles = YAY!


----------



## Laura91

Worst idea ever in the world to have a break from here over Christmas, look what I've missed - 3 more BFPs?! :happydance: Congratulations girlies! :hugs:

How is everyone? Hope everybody has a nice Christmas and New Year :)

I'm still in the same boat as before, no AF STILL. I tested on boxing day and got a BFN AGAIN :grr: Going to test again tomorrow because I still see no sign of her appearing an I feel shocking lately. I've had a cold since NYE which hasn't helped but I've had really bad heartburn lately which is probably due to the amount of extra food I've eaten over xmas, extremely sore boobs for about 3 days - but seems to of worn off in the last couple of days and just generally not myself :shrug:Who knows.

I'm gonna admit I haven't read up from where I left off, so if I ask something that's already been answered I'm sorry but there's about 40 bloody pages :haha: xx


----------



## Hit Girl

LAURA!!! Massive hugs your way! How crazy is this? I can't believe what's happened either and I've been here pretty much the whole time.


----------



## Hit Girl

Laura91 said:


> I'm gonna admit I haven't read up from where I left off, so if I ask something that's already been answered I'm sorry but there's about 40 bloody pages :haha: xx

I don't blame you. It's almost as epic as The Lord of the Rings! Ask anything you want. :)


----------



## Laura91

Thanks Hit Girl :) So I know there's you and Chloe duffed now but who's the third? xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Alex. :) It's all on the first page.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I want to be duffed :(

X


----------



## Laura91

Ahhh, didn't think to check that. Keep forgetting it's there! :dohh:

Me too BBH :( but our time will come :hugs: xx


----------



## Hit Girl

It sure will, beautiful girlies. When you least expect it.

I just saw a doco called 'The Great Sperm Race'. It dramatised the sperm's journey from ejaculation to the egg. It was amazing! I'm surprised anything makes it to the egg at all!


----------



## Smile181c

The great sperm race is amazing isn't it? 

Girls in the UK...OBEM starts tomorrow!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> The great sperm race is amazing isn't it?

You've seen it too? It was just on telly here tonight.


----------



## Smile181c

I've seen it before :)


----------



## Laura91

The great sperm race is really good, I watched it just before Christmas on Youtube. I felt a bit better at the fact that we don't just fall pregnant at the drop of a hat :haha:!

I've already set it to record Chloe haha! Although my OH is not impressed at all, he hates it :haha: He only really hates it when it actually shows some random woman's nun or when they're screaming so loud the next city could hear them lol x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha yeah Matt always sits there and says 'is that really necessary??' And I usually come back with 'hey, no uterus, no opinion!' Lol

I'll be watching it with entirely new eyes this time round though lol


----------



## boofangie

Smile181c said:


> Haha yeah Matt always sits there and says 'is that really necessary??' And I usually come back with 'hey, no uterus, no opinion!' Lol
> 
> I'll be watching it with entirely new eyes this time round though lol

IM SOOO EXCITED FOR OBEM! it gives me ideas on how id have my birth plan! there was that beautiful young lady who had a water birth on the last series at the start and i was SOO jealous!! 

i always make my OH watch it, and he always moans hahah!!

also I'm up for having some FB buddies, no one know were trying though but shhhhhh! ;-) 

yayyy lauras back  

xxxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Was that the one who was wearing a bikini and had her hair in a bun? Matt thought she was fit! :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

My DH is the same re: OBEM. He also doesn't like me watching because he thinks it freaks me out. He's absolutely right. :rofl: I wonder if he'd see it in a new light given the new circumstances?


----------



## boofangie

Smile181c said:


> Was that the one who was wearing a bikini and had her hair in a bun? Matt thought she was fit! :haha:

it was! she looked better than me normally after she had given birth! i was so jealous hahah!!

the one that made me laugh was when that woman was giving birth and her boyfriend was on his gameboy and she was ilk "get off it and help me" and he was like "I'm on the last levellllll" haha THAT IS SOOO MY OH!!
last night he didn't come to bed till 7am! so i went down and found him on his bloody xbox!!! hahaha xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

I said to Matt 'obem starts tomorrow' and he just had this nervous smile on his face lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

Boof, He sounds like my hubby he just crashed few hours ago after spending the night on the ps3/computer lol


----------



## boofangie

Queen Bee. said:


> Boof, He sounds like my hubby he just crashed few hours ago after spending the night on the ps3/computer lol

its now nearly 2pm and he's still fast asleep, all i heard from him today is "can you get me a mcdonalds" LOL!! and they say romance is dead ;-) haha xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Haha , He asked me to wake him up at noon (nearly 2 hours from then now) so we could get our groceries shopped for the next two weeks but everytime I shake him to get up he just shushes me and turns over :haha:
Men! lol


----------



## Hit Girl

disneydarling, come say hi! :hi: :)


----------



## boofangie

Queen Bee. said:


> Haha , He asked me to wake him up at noon (nearly 2 hours from then now) so we could get our groceries shopped for the next two weeks but everytime I shake him to get up he just shushes me and turns over :haha:
> Men! lol


hahahahahahahah!! what i do is let the cats in as they always start licking his face, ORRR start jumping on the bed! hahaha xxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ohohoh! I think he's awake but no certain lol
I wont know for sure til he puts his pants on :haha:


----------



## Bergebabe

you girls do make me laugh!!!

is OBEM that live birth programme? ive never been brave enough to watch it as im VERY squeamish!! maybe have to brave it given that i am hoping to be in that boat in the not too distant future lol. 

am feeling really rough today. was supposed to be first day back at work but am so ill i havent even got dressed yet. normal coldy symptoms but with added benefit of vomiting! am sure its just something going round but not stopping me feeling very sorry for myself hehe. 

has kinda put me off dtd (and no doubt oh too as im not looking my best) which is a bugger as i think im fertile right now. oh well have been busy pretty much every day up to yesterday so maybe still in with a chance who knows. x


----------



## sharonfruit

I used to love OBEM and when I got pg I was dyiiinnggg for it to come back so I could make OH watch it with me and we could dwell in our pregnanceness!! :haha: thats gonna be you and Matt tomorrow Chloe!!XX


----------



## xopiinkiieox

At the risk of creating a TMI situation, do any of you find that when TTC, you are way more excited to do/wanting to do more often the BD?? Since we just started trying, not sure if it's me or hormones or normal...but I feel like my 20 year old self again! Haha.


----------



## sharonfruit

Also HG cant believe you watched the great sperm race!! I watched it last night in bed!! I couldnt keep my eyes open and fell asleep 10 mins before the end but am going to finish it today!

I had mixed feelings about it - I thought how on earth does anyone ever get pregnant if thats how difficult it is!

Also I know this is really weird but it made me want to dig out a microscope my sister got for xmas a few years ago and look at OHs spermies! :haha: xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

> At the risk of creating a TMI situation, do any of you find that when TTC, you are way more excited to do/wanting to do more often the BD?? Since we just started trying, not sure if it's me or hormones or normal...but I feel like my 20 year old self again! Haha.

I'm still my 20 year old self :haha: ... but I am on day 8 and I just text my OH who is back tonight from working away and told him 'prime time is approaching... are we gonna bang' :haha: I am excited for his return!! X


----------



## disneydarling

Hit Girl said:


> disneydarling, come say hi! :hi: :)

Hi Girls!!:flower:

I've had a SMALL read through of the last 20 pages or so, you girls know how to talk! lol!

Sooo, my husband and I have decided we are NTNP, only since about the last day of December. I was on my week off the pill and was meant to start taking it again on Saturday, but didn't, so here I am. We are worried it's going to take us a long time :( I have been on the pill for 9 years (since I was 13, I had really heavy periods when they started, so I have never really been off it, don't know what to expect from my body)

I have been feeling broody for the last 2 years, but we had big travel plans, so now that is over and we have had our 'careless freedom' we are totally ready for this. We agreed I wouldn't get too excited, but I can't help myself, I want this SOOO much!!

Congrats to all of you who have got your BFP's! Your very lucky, I can't even imagine how happy you are!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

That's funny sharon! I can imagine though with your OH being away! My DH and I were joking about all this last night...I was teasing him about getting it more often, and he did the typical comedy movie "I'm not a machine!" Haha...he's a goofball. But it does seem that I'm more willing than I was before...maybe the added excitement??


----------



## Hit Girl

Aww thanks disneydarling! Do you like Disney by the way? I'm a massive Disney fan. :mrgreen:

How did you feel after you and your husband decided to NTNP? When we decided it was one of those really special, defining 'aww' moments. :blush:

I know you're worried about how your body's going to be off the pill. From my personal experience my cycles sorted themselves out. I went on it too because of awful heavy periods. And like you, I was CERTAIN there was something very wrong with me. Hell, I still worry about that, even now. But I never thought I would be able to conceive. 

It's so nice to have you on board! :hugs:


----------



## Bergebabe

ok i might be jumping the gun a little here but can anyone tell me more about implantation bleed, ie what colour etc it should be? Pretty sure i ov yesterday and just wiped (tmi sorry) and have quite bright red spotting VERY light amount. am probably just completely reading things how i want to right now!


----------



## Bergebabe

so have just read that it would be later than this. god knows what thats all about then!


----------



## Hit Girl

I had ovulation spotting with my last period and it was pinkish brown (I think). Definitely wasn't bright red. But I have had mid-cycle bright red spotting before. Sounds like ovulation spotting to me. Surely it would be too early for implantation??? Have you had any EWCM?

Never worry about TMI here. :haha:


----------



## Bergebabe

welcome disneydarling!!! 

just reading about ovulation spotting (another thing i didnt know existed, i have sooo much to learn haha)

sounds like most likely cause, damn it will have to put my face on and feign non illness tonight!! :blush:


----------



## disneydarling

Hit Girl said:


> Aww thanks disneydarling! Do you like Disney by the way? I'm a massive Disney fan. :mrgreen:
> 
> How did you feel after you and your husband decided to NTNP? When we decided it was one of those really special, defining 'aww' moments. :blush:
> 
> I know you're worried about how your body's going to be off the pill. From my personal experience my cycles sorted themselves out. I went on it too because of awful heavy periods. And like you, I was CERTAIN there was something very wrong with me. Hell, I still worry about that, even now. But I never thought I would be able to conceive.
> 
> It's so nice to have you on board! :hugs:

Thanks Hitgirl!! I am a huge Disney fan, since I was a little bubba myself lol, we actually got engaged in Disney World (and planned to get married there, until we felt a little spontaneous in Vegas haha) and one thing I cannot wait to do in the future is share Disney with my children and take them to the Disney parks!

It was defiitely an 'aww' moment for us, we were just in the car driving home talking and making mental lists of what we wanted to do not just in 2012 but in the forseeable future, and we had always planed to start trying in 2013 because financially we could be in a better state than we are in now, but what with our worries about it taking a long time, we figured we might as well get started. We were so excited when we agreed to take this big step, the next morning when I was meant to start my next pack of BCP I text him all excitedly saying that I was NOT taking it, that was really fun! :)

That's really great that your body came off the pill so well, I love hearing success stories like yours, gives me so much hope! All I need to do now is try and not think about pregnancy/babies 24/7 it's driving me crazy. Its so hard not to get so overexcited! I have spent so much time here the past few days reading everyone's stories and hoping that it can be me someday!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi Disney and welcome :hi:

Sorry if TMI (although I doubt it is on this forum!). Me and DH BD'd this morning. Went shopping before and felt some AF cramps. I convinced myself that AF was coming especially after my :bfn: this morning......until I came over all queasy whilst in marks and Spencer! It was horrible. I really thought I was going to throw up. It lasted about an hour.

I just wish my body would tell me what was happening

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

So remember when I said AF was here?
Well I thought she was but she hadnt done anything but spot a few times, well we just went to have sex and it completely brought it on full and heavy!
So BD days from 14th to the 18th! :D
Come on lil bean!


----------



## MommaAlexis

My tummy is ucky. Feels better when I eat ice cream cause it cools me down.. Any hot greasy food makes me gag unless it's spicy. *shrug* Learning my way around my new tummy.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> So remember when I said AF was here?
> Well I thought she was but she hadnt done anything but spot a few times, well we just went to have sex and it completely brought it on full and heavy!
> So BD days from 14th to the 18th! :D
> Come on lil bean!

Yey - come on lil Queen Bean! :thumbup:

Well it's all official now - AF has definitely arrived making this cycle 24 days long. I'm gutted to say the least but after the spotting the other day and my :bfn: this morning i was kind of expecting it :cry:

I just hope 24 days isn't too short for a cycle...? I suppose its better than the 21 days i thought it was on saturday.

Oh bloody hell witch - when are you going to realise that you just arn't welcome here anymore...? :shrug::shrug::shrug:

I suppose its onto Cycle number 5 for us now....hoping its our lucky month :winkwink:

Things we will be doing differently this month....

* Using Conceive Plus
* Seriously cutting down on caffeine
* Trying to BD at least every other day
* Trying to eat more healthy (even though i have a pretty healthy diet anyway)
* I'm going to try to start drinking grapefruit juice (even though i can't stand grapefruits!)
* I'm considering buying some OPK's as it would be handy to know when my real 'fertile' period is

:dust: :dust: :dust:

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

:haha: just caught it that you said Queen BEAN lol wheres my head at today?
looks like our cycles are matched bbh lol
Heres to our BFPs!
This HAS to be our month, I wont let the witch beat me this time!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BBH

Coneive Plus does work 
I have three friends that used it and it only took 1 to 3 cycle 

Thats if I'm remembering it right


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> :haha: just caught it that you said Queen BEAN lol wheres my head at today?
> looks like our cycles are matched bbh lol
> Heres to our BFPs!
> This HAS to be our month, I wont let the witch beat me this time!!

Yeah we definitely need to stick together through the highs and lows of the cycle!! 

My fertile period is going to be anywhere from 10th - 18th and my next AF would be due around 27th - 30th.

Come on....we can do this!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

:dust:

x


----------



## dontworry

Welcome to disneydarling! :flower:

Angie - PM me your name and I'll add you on FB! I've got to figure out how to make my profile un-private so people can add me lmao.

I have heard great things about Conceive Plus! Think I might try that next month if this month doesn't work out. Same with the OPK. Will have to make a list lol. I will NOT be drinking grapefruit juice though, as it disgusts me lol.

Feeling crampy and bloated this morning. Not exactly my cup of tea! But at least I get to enjoy my cup of coffee without guilt, since the caffeine helps my cramps. ;) I'm spending my morning (actual morning, can you believe I'm awake?! It's 10:45am!) watching Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt. 1 & 2. Tonight we've got our weekly "Movie Night" at a friend's house - looking forward to that as I don't have to make dinner! Muahah!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hotpink_Mom said:


> BBH
> 
> Coneive Plus does work
> I have three friends that used it and it only took 1 to 3 cycle
> 
> Thats if I'm remembering it right

Oooh, i love hearing this!! I tried to get my DH to agree for us to use it from second cycle but he wasn't keen at all. I think now that we are on cycle 5 he can see how gutted i'm getting when i realised it hasn't happened again. He's now changed his mind and we have a full tube of conceive plus waiting!! :thumbup:

It does make me wonder whether i'd have been pregnant by now if we had of tried it earlier? :shrug:

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im gonna try and stay SUPER positive this time!
I've just told my DH he better be ready, Soon as my fertile time has started Imma be glued to him! :Haha:
If ya ever needa talk chic, You can message me anytime :) 
Will be pleased to talk!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

dontworry said:


> Welcome to disneydarling! :flower:
> 
> Angie - PM me your name and I'll add you on FB! I've got to figure out how to make my profile un-private so people can add me lmao.
> 
> I have heard great things about Conceive Plus! Think I might try that next month if this month doesn't work out. Same with the OPK. Will have to make a list lol. I will NOT be drinking grapefruit juice though, as it disgusts me lol.
> 
> Feeling crampy and bloated this morning. Not exactly my cup of tea! But at least I get to enjoy my cup of coffee without guilt, since the caffeine helps my cramps. ;) I'm spending my morning (actual morning, can you believe I'm awake?! It's 10:45am!) watching Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt. 1 & 2. Tonight we've got our weekly "Movie Night" at a friend's house - looking forward to that as I don't have to make dinner! Muahah!

I had a costa coffee today!! haha. It was before AF arrived but i think i'd gotten my head around the fact that she was going to arrive whether i wanted her to or not. 

Now that i know shes definitely here i might treat myself even more with a whole pot of tea!! :haha:

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> Im gonna try and stay SUPER positive this time!
> I've just told my DH he better be ready, Soon as my fertile time has started Imma be glued to him! :Haha:
> If ya ever needa talk chic, You can message me anytime :)
> Will be pleased to talk!

Awww thanks hun :hugs::hugs: That means alot! 

P.S you might regret saying that when i message you 10 times a day!! :haha:

Only joking! 

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Trust me I wouldnt mind!
I loveeee to talk! :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> BBH
> 
> Coneive Plus does work
> I have three friends that used it and it only took 1 to 3 cycle
> 
> Thats if I'm remembering it right
> 
> Oooh, i love hearing this!! I tried to get my DH to agree for us to use it from second cycle but he wasn't keen at all. I think now that we are on cycle 5 he can see how gutted i'm getting when i realised it hasn't happened again. He's now changed his mind and we have a full tube of conceive plus waiting!! :thumbup:
> 
> It does make me wonder whether i'd have been pregnant by now if we had of tried it earlier? :shrug:
> 
> xClick to expand...

You got a Coneive Plus Stalker now:haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Are you going to get some?

x


----------



## dontworry

> Now that i know shes definitely here i might treat myself even more with a whole pot of tea!!

I think I'll be drinking the whole pot today lol. I slept 6 hours before Terron got home and decided to try and make scrambled eggs. He NEVER cooks so he didn't know what he was doing. It sounded like he was fighting a dinosaur with my pots and pans. I wanted to kill him! Then he got into bed and was all giggly like a little school girl, and then he invited the dog into the bed and gave him lots of loves and pets and cuddles, and then he decided he wanted MORE eggs so he got up again and messed up the kitchen and made even more noise.

So needless to say, I am exhausted lol.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

dontworry said:


> Now that i know shes definitely here i might treat myself even more with a whole pot of tea!!
> 
> I think I'll be drinking the whole pot today lol. I slept 6 hours before Terron got home and decided to try and make scrambled eggs. He NEVER cooks so he didn't know what he was doing. It sounded like he was fighting a dinosaur with my pots and pans. I wanted to kill him! Then he got into bed and was all giggly like a little school girl, and then he invited the dog into the bed and gave him lots of loves and pets and cuddles, and then he decided he wanted MORE eggs so he got up again and messed up the kitchen and made even more noise.
> 
> So needless to say, I am exhausted lol.Click to expand...

I'm exhausted just reading this!! :haha:

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

disneydarling said:


> I have been on the pill for 9 years (since I was 13, I had really heavy periods when they started, so I have never really been off it, don't know what to expect from my body)QUOTE]
> 
> I have been on the pill for 9 years (since I was 13, I had really heavy periods when they started, so I have never really been off it, don't know what to expect from my body)QUOTE]
> 
> I went on the pill at 13 too - for horrendously painful and heavy periods. I ended up being on birth control for 14 years in total before we started TTC. It was mostly on the pill but tried the depo injection and implant about 6-7 years ago.
> 
> x


----------



## dontworry

I'm exhausted thinking about it, lmao.

Though Terron was AWFUL sweet last night! Kept texting me about our future babies lol. Made me horny (how wrong does that sound?!?!) but couldn't do anything as he wasn't home, and I am bleeding and gross!! :( He always refers to our future baby as "Marius" lol. He doesn't think we will have a girl first, but I do (especially if we're not pregnant this month!).


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BabyBumpHope said:


> Are you going to get some?
> 
> x

Honestly I'm not sure yet..


----------



## BabyBumpHope

dontworry said:


> I'm exhausted thinking about it, lmao.
> 
> Though Terron was AWFUL sweet last night! Kept texting me about our future babies lol. Made me horny (how wrong does that sound?!?!) but couldn't do anything as he wasn't home, and I am bleeding and gross!! :( He always refers to our future baby as "Marius" lol. He doesn't think we will have a girl first, but I do (especially if we're not pregnant this month!).

Marius :haha: Bless him. If you have a girl you'll have to call her Mariusette :thumbup:

I get really horny when i'm approaching ovulation :blush: its strange as i had no sex drive at all when i was on the pill!

x


----------



## dontworry

I am taking a look at the Concieve Plus website, and it has this picture of a girl holding up a pregnancy test next to "Trying to get pregnant?". She looks so young! Like 16! Lol


----------



## dontworry

BabyBumpHope said:


> Marius :haha: Bless him. If you have a girl you'll have to call her Mariusette :thumbup:
> 
> I get really horny when i'm approaching ovulation :blush: its strange as i had no sex drive at all when i was on the pill!
> 
> x

Yeah that's his top name for a boy. I prefer Silas but he won't be having that until we've named one Marius first, lmao. I don't know what we'll do if we have a girl. He can't agree on ANY names that I love for girls! He's just going to have to deal with whatever I pick.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Jess - you'll have to change your smilie face thing on your profile from 'cheeky' to 'horny'!! :winkwink:

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm lucky as DH tends to like the names i do!! We already have a boy's and girl's name picked for our first but its a secret!! :shhh:

x


----------



## dontworry

I did it!! But they only have "HORNEY" like I've got horns! Lmao!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

dontworry said:


> I did it!! But they only have "HORNEY" like I've got horns! Lmao!

Hahahahahahaha :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

ahh ladies I am SOOO tired but its only 7:30pm 
Its way too early to sleep, Id be up at like 5-6am! 
Lol and yes I do sleep that much :haha:


----------



## dontworry

I usually sleep that much too lol. My sleep is all messed up. :(


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> ahh ladies I am SOOO tired but its only 7:30pm
> Its way too early to sleep, Id be up at like 5-6am!
> Lol and yes I do sleep that much :haha:

I sleep even longer than that! My DH thinks there is something wrong with me :shrug:

I once slept for 32 hours after a night shift! :sleep::sleep::sleep: I didn't know what day it was when i woke up! Luckily i wasn't at work the following night!

x


----------



## Bergebabe

I defo have higher sex drive when not in hormone contraceptive, the implant killed my sex drive!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Bergebabe said:


> I defo have higher sex drive when not in hormone contraceptive, the implant killed my sex drive!

Oooh, Bergebabe - one more day til ovulation! Have you been using your horny-ness and getting lots of BDing in? :winkwink:

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

I always sleep a lot, lol If I dont get more than 9 hours I feel like I didnt rest properly :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Same here - i can't function properly if i don't get a decent sleep! 

Queen - is that your puppy in the pic? Its sooo cute

x


----------



## dontworry

I like to get between 7-8 hours. Any more than that, I usually get grumpy. But LATELY, I could sleep for days it seems.


----------



## Queen Bee.

nope not mine, I wish though!


----------



## sharonfruit

I always look at the puppy in your pic and adore it, do you know what breed it is?

I sleep loads, Ive slept loads this week and blamed AF but shes gone now and I still slept til about 1pm and then napped again at 4pm :haha: I'm going to stay up tonight with the in-laws and drink wine and wait for OH to get home, which will be about 1am, I'm gonna try and get some BDing out of him too. :haha:

If conceive plus works for you this month BBH I'm gonna get me some :D X


----------



## boofangie

daft question but whats conceive plus?

just cooked fillet steak for the first time and it was yummy!  now to write an essay haaha! always find late at night i work best! damnnnn xxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

looks like a golden retriever puppy.


----------



## Bergebabe

Mmm i love steak

Bbh have ben trying but then came down with a fluey thing last night! Rubbish timing as i have had a bit if spotting today which i assume means im iv as well as tender boobs, oh well srill gonna give it a go lol

Have put on so much weight over xmas i need a couple of months to lise it before falling really!


----------



## sharonfruit

> daft question but whats conceive plus?
> 
> just cooked fillet steak for the first time and it was yummy!  now to write an essay haaha! always find late at night i work best! damnnnn xxxx

Its a lubricant that helps the spermies I think. Your uterus is full of acid ? I think? Which kills sperm so it maybe helps them with that, I haven't read much about it but I may research it soon!! 

I've never cooked anything in my life so well done on the fillet steak! Took the in-laws to my mams for tea tonight she made meatballs it was yummy. 

I work better at night as well, when everyones gone to bed and theres no distractions. Ive been known to sit up til 5am working before! I'm pissed off at uni because they have published the past exam papers for revision but they wont publish the answer papers so now I've got to sit and go through all the lecture notes to check the answers. Grr. X


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> daft question but whats conceive plus?
> 
> just cooked fillet steak for the first time and it was yummy!  now to write an essay haaha! always find late at night i work best! damnnnn xxxx
> 
> Its a lubricant that helps the spermies I think. Your uterus is full of acid ? I think? Which kills sperm so it maybe helps them with that, I haven't read much about it but I may research it soon!!
> 
> I've never cooked anything in my life so well done on the fillet steak! Took the in-laws to my mams for tea tonight she made meatballs it was yummy.
> 
> I work better at night as well, when everyones gone to bed and theres no distractions. Ive been known to sit up til 5am working before! I'm pissed off at uni because they have published the past exam papers for revision but they wont publish the answer papers so now I've got to sit and go through all the lecture notes to check the answers. Grr. XClick to expand...

Ohh right might look into that 
im awful at cooking so it was definitely a hight moment!! 

what?! thats so annoying! I'm just annoyed as the uni have decided to have a lll coursework due in on the same day so I'm a bit screwed with how large my workload is :-( xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

My uni is a bit like that with coursework as well. Annoying x


----------



## Queen Bee.

well thats me for bed ladies!
Goodnight lovies!


----------



## boofangie

night xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Good night everyone 

X


----------



## sharonfruit

Night!! X


----------



## Hit Girl

You're all saying goodnight and I just woke up! Morning lovelies. :)


----------



## boofangie

haha don't worry! ill be here long into the night....(your morning haha xxx) how you feeling? have you had any morning sickness? xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Apparently it starts up around week six. I feel like I'm dragging my feet into week six now lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey Angie! Glad to hear it. I'm only one of 2 in this group who fall into this particular weird time zone. :) No, no morning sickness yet. My boobies are unbelievably sore this morning. Getting up out of bed is the worst! The feeling is sort of like what I imagine ripping stitches would feel like... but less painful. Nothing that would make you scream. Just that sort of feeling. :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> Apparently it starts up around week six. I feel like I'm dragging my feet into week six now lol

You've felt a bit gross already haven't you, you poor thing. :hugs: I haven't had any food/smell aversions at all just yet.


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm up too :)

When I was pg my boobs absolutely killed me, the worst part was taking my bra off at night, or as you say getting up in the morning, or rolling over in bed. My boobs used to wake me up sometimes it was that painful, I reccommend getting a good maternity bra straight away, I got mine at 8 weeks and they are so comfortable.. but not particularly attractive.

Also with the morning sickness, mine kicked in maybe late in week to week 7, and it was unpleasant to say the least. Embrace all of your symptoms as healthy though :) I really miss the sore boobs and MS!!! As weird as that sounds!! X


----------



## sharonfruit

I meant late in week 6 to week 7!! (for the MS) xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm good when I avoid my aversions, but no actual morning sickness. Just really strong aversions to certain foods. Lemons help though! :D


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> Hey Angie! Glad to hear it. I'm only one of 2 in this group who fall into this particular weird time zone. :) No, no morning sickness yet. My boobies are unbelievably sore this morning. Getting up out of bed is the worst! The feeling is sort of like what I imagine ripping stitches would feel like... but less painful. Nothing that would make you scream. Just that sort of feeling. :haha:

eeeek! i never experience sore or tender boobies with my period so I'm interested to see if ill get this with pregnancy!!
awwww hope it passes soon for you though!!!

haha well i have a really messed up sleeping pattern! OH said if we had a baby we would have no problem with it crying in the night as we'd be up haha!!  

do you feel like you have to be careful now? id be so worried about jumping haha, I'm such a worrier!! but my friend who was pregnant had her 2 year old jumping all over her when she was pregnant, and i was like EEEEK WATCH THE BABYYY and she said that it wouldn't make a difference! 

i sooo know id be like wanting to wrap myself up in cotton whool lol xxxxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Nobody told me about lemons, stem ginger was good though. And just eating little and often. My sickness used to kick in at about 4pm, I got into this little routine where I would get up, go to uni, come home and eat, have a nap, wake up, throw up, go to work!! XX


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah the taking the bra off. THE WORST. Hahaha!


----------



## Bergebabe

Am still here too thou getting tired so not for long. boofangie, well done on the weight loss! How do u find myfitnesspal? Have just joined up as need a bit if a push. I lost 5st in last couple of years but have put a stone back on in last couple of months booooooo. Used boots diets before but want free app this time and find most if them use us brands and measurements. This one looks ok thou?


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> I'm up too :)
> 
> When I was pg my boobs absolutely killed me, the worst part was taking my bra off at night, or as you say getting up in the morning, or rolling over in bed. My boobs used to wake me up sometimes it was that painful, I reccommend getting a good maternity bra straight away, I got mine at 8 weeks and they are so comfortable.. but not particularly attractive.
> 
> Also with the morning sickness, mine kicked in maybe late in week to week 7, and it was unpleasant to say the least. Embrace all of your symptoms as healthy though :) I really miss the sore boobs and MS!!! As weird as that sounds!! X

i so admire how you can talk about it! i never really put together that you had quite a late MC! I'm so sorry if i say something i shouldn't, I'm awful with delicate subjects :-(
just wanted to say i admire your openness! :hugs::hugs: and sooo hopeing its your turn again soon xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

My OH wanted to wrap me in cotton wool but if you think about the positioning of your womb, the baby is really well protected in your first trimester, it would take a pretty hard knock to get right through to where its lying. I'd definately be more careful when I got a real bump! I used to do promo work in bars when I was pg and I remember my boss used to always tell the door staff to look out for me and make sure I didnt get bumped... I love when men get protective over pregnant girls :haha:


----------



## boofangie

Bergebabe said:


> Am still here too thou getting tired so not for long. boofangie, well done on the weight loss! How do u find myfitnesspal? Have just joined up as need a bit if a push. I lost 5st in last couple of years but have put a stone back on in last couple of months booooooo. Used boots diets before but want free app this time and find most if them use us brands and measurements. This one looks ok thou?

thanks  :hugs:
I've put on a few pounds over xmas! i find it ok for just documenting how I'm doing! but when it comes to actually loosing weight i honestly swear by weight watchers, I've done every diet ever! even the bloody maple syrup diet, and this is the only one thats ever helped!  

and well done on 5stone thats my ultimate goal!, if you've got a weight watchers close id definitely start! or even weight watchers online! sadly not free but doing a jan sale i think!!  you'd loose a stone in no time! took me 4 weeks to get my first stone gone!


----------



## MommaAlexis

My roommates are crazy protective right now. They won't smoke inside anymore and if the dog jumps on my tummy they freak. The dog has been obsessed with me ever since getting pregnant. I want to get a video of her nuzzling my tummy, but I'm never near my phone when she does it!


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> My OH wanted to wrap me in cotton wool but if you think about the positioning of your womb, the baby is really well protected in your first trimester, it would take a pretty hard knock to get right through to where its lying. I'd definately be more careful when I got a real bump! I used to do promo work in bars when I was pg and I remember my boss used to always tell the door staff to look out for me and make sure I didnt get bumped... I love when men get protective over pregnant girls :haha:

awww me toooo!!!  do you still do promo? xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

> Yeah the taking the bra off. THE WORST. Hahaha!

Do you ever think its like a relief as well as a pain :haha: I used to think that, one of those enjoyable pains...




> i so admire how you can talk about it! i never really put together that you had quite a late MC! I'm so sorry if i say something i shouldn't, I'm awful with delicate subjects
> just wanted to say i admire your openness! and sooo hopeing its your turn again soon xxxx

Awh thanks it means a lot to me that I can talk about it to you girls on here, in a positive way as well, my friends never ever talk about it in real life and I think its because they think I dont want to talk about it, or they dont know what to say. But I kinda like talking about it, on NYE my friend and I were going through pics on my phone and I had some of my little bump from when I was pg, and we flicked over them and I was like oh look at my bump! and she just sort of went... Awhh... it was a bit of an awkward moment, she didnt know what to say I guess!!

I hope its my turn soon too, I really miss being pg :( xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

yes exactly! Relief pain!


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Yeah the taking the bra off. THE WORST. Hahaha!
> 
> Do you ever think its like a relief as well as a pain :haha: I used to think that, one of those enjoyable pains...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i so admire how you can talk about it! i never really put together that you had quite a late MC! I'm so sorry if i say something i shouldn't, I'm awful with delicate subjects
> just wanted to say i admire your openness! and sooo hopeing its your turn again soon xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awh thanks it means a lot to me that I can talk about it to you girls on here, in a positive way as well, my friends never ever talk about it in real life and I think its because they think I dont want to talk about it, or they dont know what to say. But I kinda like talking about it, on NYE my friend and I were going through pics on my phone and I had some of my little bump from when I was pg, and we flicked over them and I was like oh look at my bump! and she just sort of went... Awhh... it was a bit of an awkward moment, she didnt know what to say I guess!!
> 
> I hope its my turn soon too, I really miss being pg :( xxxClick to expand...


I know I'm the same really, my cousin had a baby growing in her fallopian tube a while back, and i never know what to say when she talks about it! but i know she wants too! do you know why he/she wasn't a sticky bean??

awww i know it sounds stupid to sayy! but my cousin and my other friend who lost her bean got pregnant again within 4 months!!! your little bean just wanted to watch down and look after you ;-) I'm sending LOTS of baby dust your way honey! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bergebabe

Thx boofangie. Thats how i felt about boots diets, have done ww in the past but can never be arsed with the classes so end up giving up.

Cant believe the dog can sense the pg thats amazing!


----------



## sharonfruit

> My roommates are crazy protective right now. They won't smoke inside anymore and if the dog jumps on my tummy they freak. The dog has been obsessed with me ever since getting pregnant. I want to get a video of her nuzzling my tummy, but I'm never near my phone when she does it!

Its strange how dogs seem to have a bit of a 6th sense isnt it! My puppy doesnt seem to have established it yet, I was crying the other day after an argument with OH and he just looked at me really awkwardly as if to say 'whats that wet stuff running down your face?' :haha:

Thats great about your roomies not smoking indoors anymore :)

Angie - I do a lot of promo but am not going to look for any work until the end of Jan when my exams are over! Have you done promo? The campaign that I was working on ended before xmas and wont be starting up again so I need to keep looking for different weekend jobs, Jan is pretty quiet for promo though anyways! X


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> My roommates are crazy protective right now. They won't smoke inside anymore and if the dog jumps on my tummy they freak. The dog has been obsessed with me ever since getting pregnant. I want to get a video of her nuzzling my tummy, but I'm never near my phone when she does it!
> 
> Its strange how dogs seem to have a bit of a 6th sense isnt it! My puppy doesnt seem to have established it yet, I was crying the other day after an argument with OH and he just looked at me really awkwardly as if to say 'whats that wet stuff running down your face?' :haha:
> 
> Thats great about your roomies not smoking indoors anymore :)
> 
> Angie - I do a lot of promo but am not going to look for any work until the end of Jan when my exams are over! Have you done promo? The campaign that I was working on ended before xmas and wont be starting up again so I need to keep looking for different weekend jobs, Jan is pretty quiet for promo though anyways! XClick to expand...

thats what i love about dogs! my cats always know when me and oH are having arguments! but i think its just because his voice goes all deep hahaha

and i work in a restaurant 5 times a week, so never done any promo! it looks fun though! our restaurant are looking for an events manager and i thought of you haahah! how funny! xxxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

> I know I'm the same really, my cousin had a baby growing in her fallopian tube a while back, and i never know what to say when she talks about it! but i know she wants too! do you know why he/she wasn't a sticky bean??
> 
> awww i know it sounds stupid to sayy! but my cousin and my other friend who lost her bean got pregnant again within 4 months!!! your little bean just wanted to watch down and look after you ;-) I'm sending LOTS of baby dust your way honey! xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks :) They say that you are more fertile after a MC but I've never really seen any evidence or reasons why? (scientifically). I can only think that people try harder after a MC because they want it more!

I think it was a chromosomal thing, my mum and I both have it (she had 3-4 MCs)... Its a chromosome defect of just one chromosome, if that chromosome is selected in the making of the egg then the pregnancy will end in MC.. So I guess I could have a few, but I'm confident I'll have healthy pregnancies one day!! X


----------



## sharonfruit

> and i work in a restaurant 5 times a week, so never done any promo! it looks fun though! our restaurant are looking for an events manager and i thought of you haahah! how funny! xxxxx

Haha thats cute. I much prefer the promo to the events management, no 2 days are ever the same. However you do get some really boring campaigns where you are just standing in the rain handing out flyers! X


----------



## sharonfruit

BTW the thanks button isnt there on any posts and its irritating me because I want to thank you :haha:


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> I know I'm the same really, my cousin had a baby growing in her fallopian tube a while back, and i never know what to say when she talks about it! but i know she wants too! do you know why he/she wasn't a sticky bean??
> 
> awww i know it sounds stupid to sayy! but my cousin and my other friend who lost her bean got pregnant again within 4 months!!! your little bean just wanted to watch down and look after you ;-) I'm sending LOTS of baby dust your way honey! xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks :) They say that you are more fertile after a MC but I've never really seen any evidence or reasons why? (scientifically). I can only think that people try harder after a MC because they want it more!
> 
> I think it was a chromosomal thing, my mum and I both have it (she had 3-4 MCs)... Its a chromosome defect of just one chromosome, if that chromosome is selected in the making of the egg then the pregnancy will end in MC.. So I guess I could have a few, but I'm confident I'll have healthy pregnancies one day!! XClick to expand...

well I'm really hoping you don't!! and you have a sticky bean! :hugs:
but it sounds really crazy! i guess in a way knowing that your here now and that your mum had the same trouble gives you lots of hope and security that you'll definitely have a baby! 

yeahh! I've heard that! it could be yeah! I've heard that your most fertile after birth too, so maybe it has something that relates with that???

and its always good doing something you enjoy! restaurant work can be sooo boring! i lock up the restaurant swell, so i always get quite scared someones going to mug me! lol!!

aww nooo! haha!  my B&B is being sooo slowww today xxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

My doberman's almost two and she isn't fixed, normally the animal will only respond if they're not fixed. Males can sometimes get really aggressively protective of pregnant women sometimes. Which is good but scary at the same time. o.o God forbid OH play fights with you. My doggie's just been a darling. She just wants to cuddle all the time.


----------



## sharonfruit

Really, 5 shifts is a lot, when you are at uni too! And restaurant work is hard work!! 

Yeah the fact that i am here and I have a sister - so that gives me comfort, and my mum was older when she started trying, I think she was 36 when she had my sis and 38 with me. So Ive got 16 years on her :haha: its irritating because i want 4 or 5 kids, and I know that I'll probably have to have a lot of MCs before I have 4 healthy pregnancies. Maybe you get used to it after a while... Although people say that the pain never gets lesser, I'm pretty thick skinned. I think I'll be half expecting to MC in future pregnancies, this first one was just a bit of a shock I suppose.

I like talking on this board rather than moping around on the MC support boards.. With no disrespect to the ladies over there, I find it a bit depressing. I do pop over once or twice a week just to see if theres any questions I can answer for them though!!

I really dont know about the more fertile thing, I am a bit sceptical about it, the only thing I've really heard is that your body is ready for a pregnancy just after one has ended as its got all the hormones and stuff already in there. I'm not sure. How do you get home from work after you have shut up the restaurant? Do all the other staff go home before you close? When I did promo I was walking from bar to bar carrying cash and cigarettes so that was a bit daunting but I always worked with a guy, and there was always doormen and police about, so it wasnt that scary.

My BNB was really slow when I logged on a couple of hours ago, but its not so bad now! X


----------



## sharonfruit

> My doberman's almost two and she isn't fixed, normally the animal will only respond if they're not fixed. Males can sometimes get really aggressively protective of pregnant women sometimes. Which is good but scary at the same time. o.o God forbid OH play fights with you. My doggie's just been a darling. She just wants to cuddle all the time.

Awwh, my little chihauhua wouldnt be able to do anything, he'd probably put his puppy dog eyes on and cry til he stopped playfighting with me :haha: I imagine he would get all cuddly though. He is super cuddly anyways. x


----------



## Hit Girl

sharonfruit said:


> I used to do promo work in bars when I was pg and I remember my boss used to always tell the door staff to look out for me and make sure I didnt get bumped... I love when men get protective over pregnant girls :haha:

I love this too! So adorable. :blush:


----------



## sharonfruit

> Originally Posted by sharonfruit
> I used to do promo work in bars when I was pg and I remember my boss used to always tell the door staff to look out for me and make sure I didnt get bumped... I love when men get protective over pregnant girls
> I love this too! So adorable.

I loved it more because he was the only one at work who knew I was pg and everyone used to wonder why I got special treatment off the boss and I used to pretend it was just because he liked me :haha: (he was a bit of an arrogant prick to everyone else)


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm 5 weeks today. i hope everything's okay in there. I still get a little nervous when I go to the loo. Is that normal?


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Really, 5 shifts is a lot, when you are at uni too! And restaurant work is hard work!!
> 
> Yeah the fact that i am here and I have a sister - so that gives me comfort, and my mum was older when she started trying, I think she was 36 when she had my sis and 38 with me. So Ive got 16 years on her :haha: its irritating because i want 4 or 5 kids, and I know that I'll probably have to have a lot of MCs before I have 4 healthy pregnancies. Maybe you get used to it after a while... Although people say that the pain never gets lesser, I'm pretty thick skinned. I think I'll be half expecting to MC in future pregnancies, this first one was just a bit of a shock I suppose.
> 
> I like talking on this board rather than moping around on the MC support boards.. With no disrespect to the ladies over there, I find it a bit depressing. I do pop over once or twice a week just to see if theres any questions I can answer for them though!!
> 
> I really dont know about the more fertile thing, I am a bit sceptical about it, the only thing I've really heard is that your body is ready for a pregnancy just after one has ended as its got all the hormones and stuff already in there. I'm not sure. How do you get home from work after you have shut up the restaurant? Do all the other staff go home before you close? When I did promo I was walking from bar to bar carrying cash and cigarettes so that was a bit daunting but I always worked with a guy, and there was always doormen and police about, so it wasnt that scary.
> 
> My BNB was really slow when I logged on a couple of hours ago, but its not so bad now! X

I guess the constant worry of it ending in MC is daunting! i don't know if it gets easier or doesn't hurt as much, but i guess if you think its coming and then it does, in a really odd way your a bit more prepared?? i don't know! Its such a hard thing to understand unless you've been there!!

I also guess here, were constantly taiking about when and if were pregnant, so i guess its a bit more positive!  its nice you answer their questions though! this is whats so nice about the forum! i could search or ask anything and i know thats theres either an answer or someone can help and is willing too  

yeah sometimes its just me :-( i put the money in the safe but i have to count up and shut the place up! i more struggle with the fact that i could accidentally leave a door open and id get in so much trouble and feel so guilty! I'm never really that scared! but its always niggling in the back of my mind that anything could happen! I've kinda decided that either, 1: ill fall pregnant and then refuse to do it anymore and stop working so much or 2: i go into 3rd year in september and concentrate more on this so stop working so much anyways....see what happens first 

OH hatessss it but like last night he came and sat with me wilst i cashed up so i didn't feel vulnerable  xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Thats nice that he came to sit with you, I was going to say if he picked you up then he could come 5 mins early so he's sitting in the car watching you locking up! 

HG I think you need to stop worrying and enjoy your pregnancy a little more! I think maybe next week you will start getting some symptoms and I think you will like that! It will make you feel a bit more pregnant :) 

Happy 5 weeks to you! Its surreal that 5 weeks comes so quickly because you are already 2 weeks when you conceive isnt it!! X


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> I'm 5 weeks today. i hope everything's okay in there. I still get a little nervous when I go to the loo. Is that normal?

i wouldn't knowww! but lots of hugs your way! hope you start to feel a bit more confident in the next few weeks  xxx:hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

My three month mark is only a little over a month and a half away! D: OMG SO MUCH TO DO.


----------



## sharonfruit

It absolutely flies in doesnt it!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

disneydarling said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> disneydarling, come say hi! :hi: :)
> 
> Hi Girls!!:flower:
> 
> I've had a SMALL read through of the last 20 pages or so, you girls know how to talk! lol!
> 
> Sooo, my husband and I have decided we are NTNP, only since about the last day of December. I was on my week off the pill and was meant to start taking it again on Saturday, but didn't, so here I am. We are worried it's going to take us a long time :( I have been on the pill for 9 years (since I was 13, I had really heavy periods when they started, so I have never really been off it, don't know what to expect from my body)
> 
> I have been feeling broody for the last 2 years, but we had big travel plans, so now that is over and we have had our 'careless freedom' we are totally ready for this. We agreed I wouldn't get too excited, but I can't help myself, I want this SOOO much!!
> 
> Congrats to all of you who have got your BFP's! Your very lucky, I can't even imagine how happy you are!!Click to expand...

My hubby and I just made the decision too...so we are just starting the TTC process! I've been off the pill for a little over a year, so hoping it helps that all of that is out of my system. Good luck! Hope 2012 is our year!


----------



## equedenfeld

okay, i'm going to apologize in advance for the TMI;
alright- so for the past month, we've been intimate without protection, mainly because of my latex allergy- and twice in the past 3 days when I wiped, I noticed this clear/light pink discharge on the tissue. I have never spotted before in my life- never.
umm; all the technical terms --> well i'm on a regular 28 day cycle, and my next expected "gift" is the 7th. and as long as i've counted correctly I am 9-10 dpo- so could this be implantation bleeding? I can't say I'm experiencing any other symptoms- because they all seem to be regular with AF.

Just looking for some insight...
Thanks
-E


----------



## xopiinkiieox

disneydarling said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks disneydarling! Do you like Disney by the way? I'm a massive Disney fan. :mrgreen:
> 
> How did you feel after you and your husband decided to NTNP? When we decided it was one of those really special, defining 'aww' moments. :blush:
> 
> I know you're worried about how your body's going to be off the pill. From my personal experience my cycles sorted themselves out. I went on it too because of awful heavy periods. And like you, I was CERTAIN there was something very wrong with me. Hell, I still worry about that, even now. But I never thought I would be able to conceive.
> 
> It's so nice to have you on board! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hitgirl!! I am a huge Disney fan, since I was a little bubba myself lol, we actually got engaged in Disney World (and planned to get married there, until we felt a little spontaneous in Vegas haha) and one thing I cannot wait to do in the future is share Disney with my children and take them to the Disney parks!
> 
> It was defiitely an 'aww' moment for us, we were just in the car driving home talking and making mental lists of what we wanted to do not just in 2012 but in the forseeable future, and we had always planed to start trying in 2013 because financially we could be in a better state than we are in now, but what with our worries about it taking a long time, we figured we might as well get started. We were so excited when we agreed to take this big step, the next morning when I was meant to start my next pack of BCP I text him all excitedly saying that I was NOT taking it, that was really fun! :)
> 
> That's really great that your body came off the pill so well, I love hearing success stories like yours, gives me so much hope! All I need to do now is try and not think about pregnancy/babies 24/7 it's driving me crazy. Its so hard not to get so overexcited! I have spent so much time here the past few days reading everyone's stories and hoping that it can be me someday!Click to expand...

Ahh!! That sounds like me! I'm super excited, and just want everything to go quickly so I can buy cute baby clothes and decorate a nursery and all that fun stuff...I know it will take time, but it's so hard not to get super excited! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How many of you have baby cloths already even though your not Pregnant?


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you Sharon. :hugs: I just worry because my mum had a few 'late periods' (10 days after they were normally due) and she bled at 10 weeks with me. But I turned out okay. :)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hotpink_Mom said:


> How many of you have baby cloths already even though your not Pregnant?

I don't...mostly because I'm afraid it will jinx me! Haha. Also because I'm super anal about those things and I want to make sure the seasons/sizes/gender is right! Do you have clothes already!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

xopiinkiieox said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> How many of you have baby cloths already even though your not Pregnant?
> 
> I don't...mostly because I'm afraid it will jinx me! Haha. Also because I'm super anal about those things and I want to make sure the seasons/sizes/gender is right! Do you have clothes already!Click to expand...

I do have cloths everytime i go shopping I just buy 1 Item like a an unsex onesie


----------



## sharonfruit

> Thank you Sharon. I just worry because my mum had a few 'late periods' (10 days after they were normally due) and she bled at 10 weeks with me. But I turned out okay.

I wouldnt worry, everyones different... My mums waters broke at 6 months with me, but in the end I only came 2 weeks early! XX


----------



## xopiinkiieox

It's hard not to buy...but I've restrained myself! Haha. It's too early to start shopping. We've only just started trying. I do spend a lot of time on Pinterest, looking at baby things...thinking about furniture, paint colors...I love to decorate! Haha. Also spending time talking to DH about things I can get once I get PG - like an automatic start for my car (since it was 6 degrees here this morning, and babies can't be cold!) Is that bad...? Lol.


----------



## boofangie

I'm watching the great sperm race and feeling rather deflated :-( xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

boofangie said:


> I'm watching the great sperm race and feeling rather deflated :-( xxx

I've not seen it...sorry you're feeling down! :nope: We will all get the BFPs we are hoping for...I just know it! Lots of dust to us all!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Hit Girl

boofangie said:


> I'm watching the great sperm race and feeling rather deflated :-( xxx

Oh honey. Try not to feel that way. :hugs: It is a very interesting program isn't it? Even though it seems almost impossible for the sperm to get there... it does! Look at all the assholes walking around at your local shopping centre. A sperm made it to the egg for every single person (not including multiples).

What I found very interesting was how much of a role the female orgasm has in the whole process. I know I did when were successful. In fact, I think I tried to time it so we would at the same time.


----------



## boofangie

Its just how the guy goes "and when they enter the cerivx 99% WILL DIEEEEEE" haha he's so negative! hahaha! yeah i guess! just crazyyy how much goes into making a baby! its like my friend! she had a one night stand...drunk as skunk and made a baby! and were here timing it every month and temping! not like she doesn't deserve it! guess I'm just jealous haha xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

It made me feel a bit deflated too! Its interesting though, I need to try and get OH to watch it X


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> It made me feel a bit deflated too! Its interesting though, I need to try and get OH to watch it X

my OH watched it and just went "your vaginas the size of a mountain" and walked off! hahaha xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Pahaha thats funny :haha:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Aside from temping, charting, BD'ing, and hoping...what else does everyone like to do? Any hobbies? I, personally, love to shop, decorate, and nail polish...haha. Maybe if I stop thinking about TTC all the time, I won't be so obsessed with it anymore! :O)


----------



## sharonfruit

> Aside from temping, charting, BD'ing, and hoping...what else does everyone like to do? Any hobbies? I, personally, love to shop, decorate, and nail polish...haha. Maybe if I stop thinking about TTC all the time, I won't be so obsessed with it anymore! :O)

Youre a bit like me, I love shopping and nail polish. I love my puppy (and all other dogs) :haha: and love a good film, and going out with friends! X


----------



## xopiinkiieox

sharonfruit said:


> Aside from temping, charting, BD'ing, and hoping...what else does everyone like to do? Any hobbies? I, personally, love to shop, decorate, and nail polish...haha. Maybe if I stop thinking about TTC all the time, I won't be so obsessed with it anymore! :O)
> 
> Youre a bit like me, I love shopping and nail polish. I love my puppy (and all other dogs) :haha: and love a good film, and going out with friends! XClick to expand...

Your puppy is adorable! I'm so jealous! I want one, but we just don't have time...and, with (hopefully) a baby sometime soon and the 2 cats we have already, DH says we can't have a zoo! I pretty much love all animals...another thing to look forward to...taking babies to the zoo! :O)


----------



## Hit Girl

Yayyy! I love all animals and nail polish too! I recently tried OPI's _Tasmanian Devil Made Me Do It_. Gorgeous colour.

I always say that you can judge a person based on whether they're an animal lover or not. :winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG Nail Polish this is my nails and nail polishes

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20110815141745.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/P8020123.jpg
Plus some of myself with my nails
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/me/20110713105911.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/me/P8120146.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/me/P8010081.jpg


----------



## boofangie

My friend who does nails did these for me! they are called shellac rockstars! i love them so bad! they last 2 weeks and don't chip! working my way through every colour haha! and hot pink mom your nails are AMAZING! 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0893.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Love that a lot of us have something else in common!! We will all be mommies with styling nails!!! Love that!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Well, if you do them in a well ventilated room, cause the fumes..


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> Well, if you do them in a well ventilated room, cause the fumes..

Exactly what I was thinking! :rofl:




Just went out for lunch with my mum and there was a baby store right there, so we decided to check it out. OMG there were so many awful things. I don't know if I was in a particularly critical mood but I only liked a few things there and they just happened to be in the upper price ranges. :( The lady there was showing us this pram/stroller and I just kept thinking that there was no way in hell I would ever get anything so bogan-looking. 

Then we looked at the cloth and reusable nappies. The reusable ones were $20 each and I imagine you'd need a heap of them just to get through the day.

I didn't exactly feel fantastic after I left that store.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I had the same thing, there was a stroller kind of like this : Clicky!

I love it soo much, but it would be so cold as it'll be fall here when they're born and in my hometown the weather goes down to minus 40 in winter. Plus, no car seat for it either which is a need. But this one is super cheap and BEAUTIFUL. Just not practical! :(


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh Alex. That one is simply stunning. Now THAT is a pram.


----------



## Hit Girl

Angie, love that colour!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I hate being in mom mode now. Instead of having the beautiful tiny carriage I've always wanted, I'm going to have to get one of those ugly ass new plastic type ones. FML! :(


----------



## dontworry

Alex, that is my dream buggy! My friend owns an antique shop and last time I was in, there was a darling one just like that (but ancient). I don't think I would trust an antique one though, just for safety reasons.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I know. It's all very upsetting. And I just know anything that a happy medium between adorable and reliable will be costly. :/ FML. Maybe someone will get me a nice one through baby shower. Then I can't complain cause it was free.

Edit: I love the language differences. you call it a buggy, HG calls it a pram, I call them strollers or carriages depending what style it is hehehe.


----------



## Hit Girl

Hahaha! I had no idea 'pram' was weird. :haha:

That is exactly how I felt at the store: FML, FML, FML. 

DH definitely wants a Baby Bjorn. :) The last majority of the pram/strollers I saw were hideously designed (I care about this stuff) and didn't feel sturdy at all. I loved the look and feel of the Peg Perego ones but the saleslady kept on about these other ones. I almost said, "Stop trying to push your fugly, bogan crap on me!".
Is it too much to ask to get something that looks classy, is sturdy and can covert from a goddamn pram to a stroller? Jeebus!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I want one that the car seat attaches to, but once they outgrow that car seat, can turn into a regular toddler stroller. Like this!

My friend has a baby bjorn carrier thingy, and the place their head rests wasn't well enforced, so even with it she had to hold head up all the time. It entirely defeated the purpose. So make sure where their head rests is solid!


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> I want one that the car seat attaches to, but once they outgrow that car seat, can turn into a regular toddler stroller. Like this!

EXACTLY!!!

What brand is that one?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Apparently they're called travel systems. This is the link to the page on walmart's website! More clicky stuff, dontcha feel specchuul


----------



## Queen Bee.

Heya, after all the buggy/pram/stroller talk I had to go look at some lol
I found an 9 in 1!
I was shocked lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

Link us!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Here it is dunno if you'll like the look of it though lol



And not to mention its super expensive =/


----------



## Hit Girl

Alex, they've got some good ones! Much better prices than I saw today and they didn't even come with the car seat/capsule.

QB, what's this 9-in-1? I can't even imagine why anyone would need 9 different configurations.


----------



## Queen Bee.

uhm its like a bassinet/cot
highchair type thingy
Different settings on the seat as child ages
and so on


----------



## Hit Girl

Queen Bee. said:


> Here it is dunno if you'll like the look of it though lol
> 
> 
> 
> And not to mention its super expensive =/

Okay. I have to try and stay calm. I NEED THIS ONE! I ADORE the look of it!


----------



## MommaAlexis

not available in canada. Because we don't need cute strollers. FML!


----------



## Hit Girl

Alex. This really sucks. 

I want to go stroller shopping with you at a place where all the strollers look like that Mamas&Papas one and they're all affordable. :brat: 

I understand I sound incredibly obnoxious here and I can't believe I'm saying this but I don't want my baby to have any old crap. Because it's my baby. :rofl: I'm sure I'll get over it tomorrow. Stupid hormones.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Bahaha, I can handle stupid and old if it's safe, convenient, reliable, and bloody adorable. THRIFT STORE SHOPPING SOON!


----------



## Queen Bee.

you guys should check on ebay, you can get a lot of discount stock from warehouses and such


----------



## Hit Girl

Couldn't agree more. I've been checking out the online local classifieds.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I found ebay really pricey compared to the local classifieds too. :/


----------



## Queen Bee.

OMG I love this one!

I think this one is so cute lol
but not everyone is to my taste


----------



## Queen Bee.

I know im not preggers but doesnt hurt to look right? :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

It's settled. Miranda, you are my personal shopper.


----------



## Queen Bee.

:haha: Woohoo!


----------



## MommaAlexis

*cries* I am sooo sickies tonight.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I loveee to shop!


----------



## Hit Girl

Found a 2nd hand Bugaboo Bee on eBay. MIL is bidding on it for me. Probably won't get it as it's such a sought-after item. 20 bids on it already and only 2 days to go.

Miranda, me too! (As long as it's not bogan crap like I saw today. :rofl: )


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> *cries* I am sooo sickies tonight.

Oh lovely. I'm sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

You never know you might get it hun!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Found pacing and rubbing my tummy is helping. :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Morning ladies :hi:

How exciting talking about prams :)

If we have a baby we'll be getting a Quinny Buzz Travel System. I love the look of them and they are so practical. My friend used one for both her babies

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey BBH, how are ya feeling today? :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> Hey BBH, how are ya feeling today? :)

Erm...ok thanks. Still mega gutted about AF arriving yesterday. I just want a baby soooo bad! I know we are all in the same boat but I just wonder if it's ever gunna happen :(

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

I know how you feel, I've been that way today and every other day.
Hubby says I just torture myself by reading all these birth stories and looking at positive pregnancy tests in the galleries or the bumps! But I cannot help myself!


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh beautifuls. I really do know how you feel. Even though I've had a BFP, I still don't consider myself pregnant as such because I worry what could happen before week 12. I was only where you are a very short time ago. Every time I heard someone got pregnant I'd think, "You bitch! Everybody's getting pregnant, but me!".


----------



## dontworry

LOVE all of the polish, ladies! I'm a fan of nail polish, too, but I pick at my nails constantly and pick off the polish lol. The nails are always very short and ugly. I love fake nails but don't have the money to maintain them, and then I start feeling like I have an itch under the fake nail, and end up ripping them off (Terron gets so disgusted by this, lmao, but I love the feeling... :blush:). 

Alex - I only call those ones "buggies" because it makes me feel posh. ;) I usually call them strollers as well, lmao. I have a free one, and a free infant car seat in great condition, so I don't think I'll be buying a luxury one. :( Mine actually looks exactly like the one you posted, but it's got more green in it, which is lovely as green is my favorite color and it's unisex. :D

BBH & Miranda - I feel the same, most days. I do want a baby so very badly, and I admit that I do torture myself by looking at the other girls' tests and whatnot, but I know my time will come and that calms me a bit. I think if I were trying for longer, I'd be more adamant about it, but I really want this to happen naturally and happily. I don't want to kill myself over it. I'm trying to distract myself by pouring all of my attention into my hubby and my dog, lol. And of course, drooling over things to buy when baby DOES come. 

HG - Let us know if you get the pram! How much is it going for? All of the nice ones I'm looking at online look like crap and are also extremely expensive. If anything happens and I'm not able to get the one my friend is holding for me, I don't know what I'll do lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, it retailed for $800 and it's currently at about $275. That is so awesome you've got some gear with your name on it already! :)


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> Oh beautifuls. I really do know how you feel. Even though I've had a BFP, I still don't consider myself pregnant as such because I worry what could happen before week 12. I was only where you are a very short time ago. Every time I heard someone got pregnant I'd think, "You bitch! Everybody's getting pregnant, but me!".

I'll say this honestly - with the exception of the girls in this particular group, I say the same thing every time lmao. Every time my friends update about their babies, I get all "GRRR" inside. But I think because you all were waiting just like I am, and I've gotten to see your success, it makes me feel at ease, not jealous? Does that make sense? :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Totally makes sense Jess. And if you ever want to slap me, go right ahead because I would want to slap me too. :haha: No seriously I would. I almost feel guilty for being in this position.


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl said:


> Jess, it retailed for $800 and it's currently at about $275. That is so awesome you've got some gear with your name on it already! :)

I've got... lots of gear, lol. Tons of baby clothes, though most are for a baby boy (I still think I'd use them for a girl, tbh!), I recently got a baby carrier (the ones that you strap to yourself to carry baby on your chest/back - it fits Terron and I perfectly), and of course the pram if it works out. The same friend is holding one of those vibrating baby swing things for me. I'm hoping to get a lot of things second-hand, though. I'm a thrifty motherfucker, lmfao.


----------



## dontworry

Oh shut up, Hit Girl! You know we're all completely thrilled for you! :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

That is SO good!!! the in-laws are getting the pram/stroller for us which is super-duper nice. We couldn't afford anything that nice. I've had a really good look on eBay and that's where I'll be buying everything. And the local classifieds. Nothing new!


----------



## Queen Bee.

We've been NTNP for about a year and half, so its very frustrating for me!
But Ive decided not to go get any help until we have activily trying for a year.
We kinda just wing it have sex through out the month just to see if we get lucky and things come naturally for all i know im COMPLETELY missing my fertile times!


----------



## dontworry

Miranda, are you going to try OPKs this month? I know I will definitely be doing them next month. I'm thinking of ordering a pack of them just in case, cause most of them come with the cheapie pregnancy tests and I need those. :haha:

HG - I can't wait to have a baby shower. That's the only way I'm getting nicer things. :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I want to SOOO badly, but Ive been trying to convince the hubby about it. 
He wants to I just dont think he wants the stress of it all for us.
But I think in the end we will end up buying them, hopefully before the end of this month so I can get busy! :haha:


----------



## dontworry

I think if Terron knew what they were, he'd want me to get them right now! Lol but he doesn't. I just let him have lots of sex so he doesn't have to think too much about it. I'm bad enough stressing and worrying by myself, we don't BOTH need to be doing that!

What is everyone up to tonight? I'm freezing my booty off. Been looking at houses in town. I'm also drinking a glass of blackberry wine, which I've never had before, and it's actually quite lovely!


----------



## Queen Bee.

well its 10am here and 43f/6c so im freezing too! lol
but im watching house and browsing things online as usual


----------



## dontworry

I'm watching Terron play Skyrim. Again! Lol it's his night off tonight (and tomorrow night) so we're just relaxing at home. Had our movie night and made nachos over there, and now we're back home trying to get warm! My fingers feel like they'll fall off.


----------



## Hit Girl

Apologies for the personal nature of this, but do you guys climax when they do? Because it helps a lot.


----------



## Queen Bee.

ahh I havent had nachos in forever!
At least not since I moved here!


----------



## flamingpanda

Hi guys, mind if I lurk in here? I'm 27 and we're currently trying (well NTNP if you ask my boyfriend) for our first. I'm already excited, although it's only around day 14 of my first cycle since we ditched the contraceptives, so extremely early days.

Just to join in with what I'm seeing here- my partner is currently lost to Skyrim too, and we both love Kick Ass (these two mentions convinced me to post in here and say hi. ;))


----------



## Hit Girl

flamingpanda, I have only just met you, but I love you. :mrgreen:

PS. I love your avatar too.


----------



## dontworry

flamingpanda said:


> Hi guys, mind if I lurk in here? I'm 27 and we're currently trying (well NTNP if you ask my boyfriend) for our first. I'm already excited, although it's only around day 14 of my first cycle since we ditched the contraceptives, so extremely early days.
> 
> Just to join in with what I'm seeing here- my partner is currently lost to Skyrim too, and we both love Kick Ass (these two mentions convinced me to post in here and say hi. ;))

Oooh yes, you will be part of us!  Welcome, welcome! Excuse Hit Girl while she drools on you. :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

I'll grab the mop. :rofl:


----------



## flamingpanda

Hehe it's ok, it's really nice to see people with similar interests. When I was in Florida with my partner last year we were stood waiting to get into Universal, me in my Hit Girl t-shirt and my partner in his Spiderman t-shirt. The guy checking our tickets glanced at both our shirts, chucked and said "wow you guys are nerds!" That t-shirt got me talking to more boys out there than I think my boyfriend was happy with! :D Sadly no one over here ever comments, it makes me miss the US.

I was going to post a video of Dug from Up to match the "I have only just met you, but I love you" comment but sadly it seems I don't have enough posts yet to add videos. I'll have to get working on that. ;)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey panda :hi:

HG - in answer to your question (never TMI for me!) the past month we have been trying to climax together, and managed quite well! The more I think about things the more I think weve been doing things wrong. My hubby likes giving oral sex before we BD and we have always used saliva as lubricant if needed (I'm really sensitive down there and KY irritates me!). Therefore (sorry about all the TMI here) we normally end up with alot of saliva inside too. Apparantly saliva kills sperm :( I informed my hubby of this a couple of months ago and he laughed at me and said it wasn't true. 

Anyway, I've now convinced him that we NEED to use Conceive Plus as an alternative so that it helps all the little :spermy: along! So fingers crossed it works! We'll still be hoping to climax together too. It's got to be our month!

Sorry if I've offended any of you with this post!

X


----------



## dontworry

Aw, my first cute memory of my OH (Terron) was when I used to tutor him after school at my house. One day he lifted up his shirt to show me that he was wearing a nerdy Marvel Comic shirt under his regular shirt! It was like he was a super hero.  He still had the shirt and I often wear it around the house. :haha: I'm more of a Harry Potter nerd than a comic one, but Terr has taught me soooo much about the wide world of nerds. I love him for it!


----------



## dontworry

BBH - I don't think you could offend us. :haha: We very often climax together. Put that in your mind and drool over it, HG. :rofl: Terron is like, "WHY ARE YOU TELLING THEM THESE THINGS?!"


----------



## flamingpanda

Ooh I love the Harry Potter books. My OH won't give it the time of day, I tell him to read the books and not get the wrong impression from the films but he says it's for kids. -_- I'll just have to make him read them to our future children. ;) If I can't make him like it, perhaps they can hehe.


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> BBH - I don't think you could offend us. :haha: We very often climax together. Put that in your mind and drool over it, HG. :rofl: Terron is like, "WHY ARE YOU TELLING THEM THESE THINGS?!"

You think I'm THAT sick? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


BBH, I think the Conceive Plus is a great idea. And no offence taken. Ever. :hugs:

Terron doesn't even know the half of it! :winkwink:


----------



## Hit Girl

flamingpanda said:


> Ooh I love the Harry Potter books. My OH won't give it the time of day, I tell him to read the books and not get the wrong impression from the films but he says it's for kids. -_- I'll just have to make him read them to our future children. ;) If I can't make him like it, perhaps they can hehe.

Please, please, please stay in our group! We are all such nerds!! :thumbup:


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> ...'hey, no uterus, no opinion!'

:rofl:



boofangie said:


> ...there was that beautiful young lady who had a water birth on the last series at the start and i was SOO jealous!!

Me too! She looked as if nothing had even happened :haha: x



boofangie said:


> ... last night he didn't come to bed till 7am! so i went down and found him on his bloody xbox!!! hahaha xxxx

My OH has this problem aswell, although at the minute his PS is in the bedroom so I have to tell him to get off of it when I wanna go to bed :dohh: but generally he just takes it downstairs lol x



sharonfruit said:


> I'm still my 20 year old self :haha: ... but I am on day 8 and I just text my OH who is back tonight from working away and told him 'prime time is approaching... are we gonna bang' :haha: I am excited for his return!! X

:rofl:!



BabyBumpHope said:


> ...I get really horny when i'm approaching ovulation :blush: its strange as i had no sex drive at all when i was on the pill!x

This is the same as me. For the last 2 years of me being on the pill I had no sex drive whatsoever. It wouldn't of bothered me if we didn't DTD for a year (obviously this didn't happen though :haha:) A couple of weeks of being off the pill and my sex drive went through the roof - sorry if TMI! x




boofangie said:


> ...my OH watched it and just went "your vaginas the size of a mountain" and walked off! hahaha xx

:rofl:!



Queen Bee. said:


> Here it is dunno if you'll like the look of it though lol

I love this! x



:hi: disneydarling & flamingpanda :flower:


Sorry for the essay but I couldn't stay on here yesterday because of work :growlmad: but I can be a good stalker today :happydance:! 

I've already written in my journal but the witch *finally* showed her face today happydance:), only 3 weeks late but hey, who's counting? :| xx


----------



## flamingpanda

> This is the same as me. For the last 2 years of me being on the pill I had no sex drive whatsoever. It wouldn't of bothered me if we didn't DTD for a year (obviously this didn't happen though :haha:) A couple of weeks of being off the pill and my sex drive went through the roof - sorry if TMI! x

Oh this was the same for me too. I never mentioned it to my OH when I was on the pill because I was concerned he'd think it was something to do with him but my sex drive took a total dive. Since it's really picked up and I'm convinced he just think's it's because I want a baby I'm trying more but I honestly just feel more ... "up for it" I guess. It's me initiating it now. :D


----------



## Laura91

My OH always thought it was something he was either doing wrong or just to do with him & I just couldn't explain it then I googled the pill I was on and saw tonns of others saying that it had made them have an extremely low sex drive and other side effects so I showed my OH and we both decided that I should come off it and not go on any other :)


----------



## sharonfruit

OMG Alexis WHERE can I find that adorable pram?! I have been looking for that style pram for AGES and the only one I can find is the original Silvercross, they are priced at £900 and I will pay if I have to!!! 

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sorry for changing the subject but I ordered some new GHDs yesterday at 4:30pm and there was a knock at the door this morning at 8:30am and it was them!! How's that for service?!?

X


----------



## sharonfruit

Thats brill. I love my GHDs, and that reminds me, I've been waiting for about 4 parcels I ordered before Xmas, damn bank holidays. I'm gonna run down and see if they are here! X


----------



## Hit Girl

:happydance: Just found out.... we got the Bugaboo Bee! :shock:


----------



## Webbykinskt

One Born Every Minute on in the UK tonight girls! 9pm on Channel 4 I think. Set sky+! Xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Yay for the pram :) :)

Change of plan - it looks like OH has gone to work and took the bloody keys, again!! So I cant check the mail till he gets back. I really need to get myself a key cut! X


----------



## disneydarling

Goood morning, wow, I can't beleive how much I had to catch up on from overnight!!!

BabyBumpHope, how was everything for you when you came off the pill? I've heard so may different things from people because everybody is different I don't even have a clue what to expect! It's nice to come here and actually talk to people about it though rather tha googling which never ends well.

xopiinkiiexo Thank you, Good luck to you too, hope 2012 is a lucky one. It's so hard not to get super excited isn't it, I can't stop thinking about it!

The Great Sperm Race sounds a little scary, feel like it would worry me even more, don't think I'll be watching that... Love that you all love nail polishes too, I love painting my nails and I want to show off mine too... I only do this when I have some serious free time on my hands

https://i1044.photobucket.com/albums/b447/princesslauren6/294534_10150407338102846_828307845_10808209_5015778_n.jpg

https://i1044.photobucket.com/albums/b447/princesslauren6/264114_10150363491507846_828307845_10326266_7322870_n.jpg

Dontworry I feel so so jealous/angry when people I kow get preggers/have a baby, I have for about 2 years, even when we weren't trying, god knows what I will be like now we are!

Welcome Flamingpanda! I am also on my first month off BCP, hoping for some luck this year!


----------



## disneydarling

I spent hours last night lying wide awake in bed, worrying about not getting pregnant ever. I don't know how to keep myself sane these days! How do you girls stop yourselves thinking about it all day long!! eeeek!


----------



## Hit Girl

Disneydarling, you are one super-duper talented girlie!!


----------



## disneydarling

Hit Girl said:


> :happydance: Just found out.... we got the Bugaboo Bee! :shock:

Yay for the pram!!


----------



## disneydarling

Hit Girl said:


> Disneydarling, you are one super-duper talented girlie!!

Awww thanks Hitgirl.... it's like my only skill lol!


----------



## sharonfruit

My friend does her nails like that with nail pens, do you use those? I have to get me some, they look amazing x


----------



## Hit Girl

disneydarling said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> Disneydarling, you are one super-duper talented girlie!!
> 
> Awww thanks Hitgirl.... it's like my only skill lol!Click to expand...

And it's a bloody fantastic one! :thumbup:


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> :happydance: Just found out.... we got the Bugaboo Bee! :shock:


Well done! :happydance:



Webbykinskt said:


> One Born Every Minute on in the UK tonight girls! 9pm on Channel 4 I think. Set sky+! Xx

All set, ready to record :winkwink:



disneydarling said:


> I spent hours last night lying wide awake in bed, worrying about not getting pregnant ever. I don't know how to keep myself sane these days! _How do you girls stop yourselves thinking about it all day long!! eeeek_!

I don't simply because I can't :haha: x


----------



## Queen Bee.

so whats everyone up to?
I just finished washing dishes and now trying to prod my husband off the sofa so he can cook :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm waiting for my BILs to get their arses out of bed so we can all go for lunch! X


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm trying to figure out what I want to eat. :/


----------



## Smile181c

Im still laying in bed staring at this mornings frer lol going to "officially" tell my mumma this afternoon :)


----------



## Smile181c

Happy 5 weeks HG :thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ohh so exciting Chloe!
Let us know how it goes! :D


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Disney - I came off the pill (Cilest combined pill) in September, had my usual withdrawal period a few days later then....

1st Cycle - 27 days (AF 2 days very light) - no problems. Not sure if i ovulated

2nd Cycle - 25 days (AF 2 days very light) - some spotting on CD20 - i think i ovulated CD13-14

3rd Cycle - 26 days (AF 3 days light flow) - i had sore boobs most of this cycle - i think i ovulated CD12

4th Cycle - 24 days (now onto day 2 of AF - medium flow) - some spotting on CD22 - i think i ovulated CD10

I think i had myself convinced that the spotting in cycle 2 and 4 was implantation bleeding but no :nope:

Another thing to point out is that i don't know for definite that i am ovulating as i don't temp or use OPKs. I have been going by symptoms - cramps, sharp pains, cervical mucous, and cervical position, etc.

Onto cycle 5 for me now. I'm hoping my cycles are sorting themselves out now. Especially as my period seems to be a bit heavier now. Hopefully the pill is totally out of my system now and my hormones are able to do what they are designed to do now...

x


----------



## Smile181c

I will QB, I know she'll be okay with it so I'm not that worried! 

Fingers crossed for cycle 5 Bbh!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Chloe, If you dont mind me asking, What'd you do during this cycle?
Anything different?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks chloe :)

Did you do another FRER this morning?

x


----------



## Hit Girl

Woohoo for Cycle 5! :thumbup:

Chloe I hope it all goes well with your mummy. How do you think she'll respond? :)

Yes, I would also like to know what you did to conceive this little miracle.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've seen the piccy on your journal now. You are most definitely up the duff mrs!! :thumbup:

Now dish the dirt, no matter how dirty or TMI it sounds. We need some of your magic touch!

x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

you ladies sure can talk


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hotpink_Mom said:


> you ladies sure can talk

What you talking about...? :shrug:

We are shy and reserved :nope:

x


----------



## boofangie

hahahah i only went to slewp like 5 hours ag and so much to catch up on!  gign for a meal with robs parents today! mmmm!!!!


----------



## boofangie

would also like to know what you did this tim around ;-) xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Can i come? I love food :)

x


----------



## boofangie

BabyBumpHope said:


> Can i come? I love food :)
> 
> x

sure!!  :hugs:

his parents are a tad weirddd hahah so would love someone else theres who's sane hahaha xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

boofangie said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> Can i come? I love food :)
> 
> x
> 
> sure!!  :hugs:
> 
> his parents are a tad weirddd hahah so would love someone else theres who's sane hahaha xxxClick to expand...

:hugs:

x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> you ladies sure can talk
> 
> What you talking about...? :shrug:
> 
> We are shy and reserved :nope:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Sure thing:haha:


----------



## disneydarling

sharonfruit said:


> My friend does her nails like that with nail pens, do you use those? I have to get me some, they look amazing x

I certainly do, they are actually really easy to use once you get the hang of it, defiitely give them a go!


----------



## disneydarling

BabyBumpHope said:


> Disney - I came off the pill (Cilest combined pill) in September, had my usual withdrawal period a few days later then....
> 
> 1st Cycle - 27 days (AF 2 days very light) - no problems. Not sure if i ovulated
> 
> 2nd Cycle - 25 days (AF 2 days very light) - some spotting on CD20 - i think i ovulated CD13-14
> 
> 3rd Cycle - 26 days (AF 3 days light flow) - i had sore boobs most of this cycle - i think i ovulated CD12
> 
> 4th Cycle - 24 days (now onto day 2 of AF - medium flow) - some spotting on CD22 - i think i ovulated CD10
> 
> I think i had myself convinced that the spotting in cycle 2 and 4 was implantation bleeding but no :nope:
> 
> Another thing to point out is that i don't know for definite that i am ovulating as i don't temp or use OPKs. I have been going by symptoms - cramps, sharp pains, cervical mucous, and cervical position, etc.
> 
> Onto cycle 5 for me now. I'm hoping my cycles are sorting themselves out now. Especially as my period seems to be a bit heavier now. Hopefully the pill is totally out of my system now and my hormones are able to do what they are designed to do now...
> 
> x

Thanks for sharing with me babybumphope! :flower: 
Hoping for you that the pill is out of your system and its a good month for you!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Babystuff_BFP_2WW/pregnancy.gif

To the 4 BFPs


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Ooooh, i love the glittery sparkly sign :)

x


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you Hotpink_Mom. You know, when I saw your graphic I thought, 'How sweet for the 4 BFPs', completely forgetting that I was one of them! :dohh:


----------



## Hit Girl

Also I was wondering... I see you really want a girl. Will you be upset if you get a boy?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hit Girl said:


> Also I was wondering... I see you really want a girl. Will you be upset if you get a boy?

I don't think I would be upset at all we have a name picked out for both genders 

Gabriella McKaiela
and 
Shawn Micheal

I just really want a girl this time then i'm done


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well not done with pregnancies but with my own I'm becoming a Surrogate Mother


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks hotpink :) I was the same HG! I was like Aw how nice! Wait, thats me! Haha 

How lovely of you to be a surrogate! Xx


----------



## boofangie

I reallllllyyyy want a boy! i wuldnt be upset! but whenever i think of babies i always think of me with a son!  i want a mummys boy and rob wants a son to work on cars with! heheh! there was a program on the internet i saw last night about mums getting really depressed over the gender of their unborn! I've not seen it but might have to have a watch later  xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

That is amazing Hotpink. :blush: Pregnancy must agree with you. So lovely!


----------



## Hit Girl

I did that Chinese Gender thingy and it says I'm going to have a boy but my Grandma (who is 96) says I'll have a girl. Who do I trust? :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm going to have a bath - not that you all wanted to know! Haha

X


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> I did that Chinese Gender thingy and it says I'm going to have a boy but my Grandma (who is 96) says I'll have a girl. Who do I trust? :haha:

Grandma's always right! are you going to find out the gender? xx


----------



## Hit Girl

BabyBumpHope said:


> I'm going to have a bath - not that you all wanted to know! Haha
> 
> X

:rofl: Enjoy, my love!


----------



## Hit Girl

boofangie said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> I did that Chinese Gender thingy and it says I'm going to have a boy but my Grandma (who is 96) says I'll have a girl. Who do I trust? :haha:
> 
> Grandma's always right! are you going to find out the gender? xxClick to expand...

Absolutely! I wouldn't have it any other way. My mum told me today that she wants to know the gender right now so she can start buying things. She said she was like a car that's furiously revving its engine but can't go anywhere. :haha:

Would you find out the gender?


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> boofangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> I did that Chinese Gender thingy and it says I'm going to have a boy but my Grandma (who is 96) says I'll have a girl. Who do I trust? :haha:
> 
> Grandma's always right! are you going to find out the gender? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! I wouldn't have it any other way. My mum told me today that she wants to know the gender right now so she can start buying things. She said she was like a car that's furiously revving its engine but can't go anywhere. :haha:
> 
> Would you find out the gender?Click to expand...

Aww!! thats so cute! your mum sounds like an angel 

noo i wouldn't! personally id love too! but rob is dead set against it, so is his family and mine! so i won't be allowed :-( i guess the surprise will be worth it! but it will LITERALLY kill me for the whole 9 months! xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks ladies


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Chinese Gender say Girl if we conieve March cycle


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've had to get out the bath - it was a bit too hot! Its made me feel all hot and flustered. I do love a hot bath though - that's one thing I'd definitely miss if I was pregnant. It would definitely be worth it though :)

I wouldn't want to know the sex. DH has always said that same but then the other day he said he would quite like to know in advance. I don't blame people for wanting to know as it's alot more practical and you can prepare more etc. I've always saw us waiting though and my hubby telling me the sex once baby has been born :) awwwww - I want one!!

I'd be worried that they'd get the sex wrong too!

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Angie, my mum is very much an angel. I adore her! :)


Did you guys look at the Chinese Gener Chart on this site? You have to work out if you were born before or after the Lunar New Year etc.


----------



## Hit Girl

BabyBumpHope said:


> I'd be worried that they'd get the sex wrong too!

I've heard of this happening, but it's very rare. :haha:

Angie, that sucks being the only one. Can't you slip the sonographer (or whatever -ographer they would be) a fiver and a little note asking them to tell you in secret? Hee hee!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hit Girl said:


> Angie, my mum is very much an angel. I adore her! :)
> 
> 
> Did you guys look at the Chinese Gener Chart on this site? You have to work out if you were born before or after the Lunar New Year etc.

Girl for me it said


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Wow, I like that Chinese prediction chart. It says that if I conceive this cycle it'll be a girl. Next cycle a boy, then the 2 after that would be girls. It's interesting. Has anyone worked it out for a baby already born? To see if it's correct?

X


----------



## sharonfruit

Its pretty complicated when you have to work out your age and stuff, i think its saying if i get pg within the next 3 months its gonna be a boy. I want it to be a surprise though for sure xx


----------



## Hit Girl

I have for 3 babies I know. It was correct 2 out of the 3 times, but that's not really a big enough sample size to draw any definitive conclusions.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Wow, next year I've got 9 months in a row where it would predict a girl!

Just want to make it clear that I'm not hoping for a particular sex. I'll be over the moon with a baby or any sex - I'm so broody I think I'll be happy with a baby alien too!! Haha

X


----------



## flamingpanda

Thanks for the friend request Hit Girl. :D

I've been off looking around other forums trying to find answers to some of my questions but maybe you guys could answer them.

As I said we're NTNP (well my boyfriend is, I'm totally trying). So this is the first month I've actually thought about my cycle or anything like that. The first day of my last period was just before Christmas (22nd), which if correct would make this day 14 (I think). I'm not allowed to look at temps or do anything like that as in his eyes that's trying. So I'm just having to use my common sense here, I'm getting some slight cramps today, could that be a sign of ovulation? If so am I correct in thinking tonight is the perfect night to try? The last time we did was on the 2nd.

Also someone has just called up and bought his playstation so he's going to be happier than usual, it's like fate is playing into my hands! :p


----------



## flamingpanda

Hotpink - is that Shawn Micheal as in "The Heartbreak Kid"?


----------



## Hit Girl

Flamingpanda, do you keep track of what your lady-flower juices are doing? Do you notice any EWCM? 
There's no harm in trying whatsoever.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey panda - it certainly could be your body gearing up for the big O.

I'm terms of BDing - they say the best time to BD is before ovulation. The optimum time is something like 2-3 or 3-4 days before ovulation. I reckon if you BD tonight then you'll definitely be covered with the BD on the 2nd aswell. I'm going to try to BD roughly every other day this month just incase I've got my cycles totally wrong. I'm hoping the conceive plus will help the little :spermy: stay in there too waiting for the egg

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> Flamingpanda, do you keep track of what your lady-flower juices are doing? Do you notice any EWCM?
> There's no harm in trying whatsoever.

:rofl:

X


----------



## Hit Girl

BabyBumpHope said:


> I'm terms of BDing - they say the best time to BD is before ovulation. The optimum time is something like 2-3 or 3-4 days before ovulation.

I realised after the fact that this is what we did. I had ov spotting AND EWCM a couple of days after we BDed.
I remember before we went on our interstate trip, telling you guys that I was so bummed that I would be ovulating while we were away because it would be difficult to do anything about it since we were staying with rellies. And look what happened. Very awkward/quiet as possible/kinda rushed BDing = THIS! :rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

IC 60OPKs and 20HPTs ordered can't wait to get them


----------



## flamingpanda

LOL well ... I'll be honest that up until this point in my life I've completely ignored my periods. I always feel vaguely embarrassed when the doc asks how long my cycle is as I don't know, I've never kept track! So this month is a bit of a learning month for me.

But the only time I notice mucus (sorry I'm having to translate the abbreviations as I read here lol) is just before my period, like a day before, it's how I usually know it's due as, like I said, I try to ignore my periods for the most part. Of course now I'm going to start paying a bit more attention. What should I be looking for?

We BDed ) see I'm learning) on the 31st and the 2nd. I'd always planned to try again tonight anyway if he's in the mood, but these cramps have me all excited now, like my body is going "oi, try it now!" :D


----------



## Hit Girl

God I swear it took me forever to learn all those bloody abbreviations. :rofl:

I would be looking for lady-flower juice that is... yeah, just like the consistency of egg-whites, or pretty close to that. Do you find that your knickers are a bit wet sometimes and it's almost like you've peed yourself a little bit? Damn this is so hard to describe. :haha:


----------



## flamingpanda

Oh God part of me wants to giggle like a school girl at some of this, but the answer is yes! What is that a sign of? Other than a potentially weak bladder? :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Come Join: 2012 BFP List


----------



## Hit Girl

:haha: Is it kind of slimy? Like when you wipe does it look like you could have smeared egg-whites on the paper? It can leave your knickers feeling a bit damp, like you've slightly pissed yourself, but it's different.

This means that you should definitely get BDing because (correct me if I'm wrong) the spermies love that goopy stuff. It helps them swim into the right places (I think). Oh gawd. I may have just potentially made an ass of myself.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hit Girl your so right on


----------



## flamingpanda

Oh really? That's interesting because I had this either yesterday or the day before (I feel bad not remembering now but the dog was being an ass and keeping me up the other night so I'm all sleepy this week). Fingers crossed it was the day before as that would line up perfectly with the BD. :D


----------



## Hit Girl

I think you may just be in with a chance.

By the way, if anyone needs to know about prams/strollers/capsules, I feel like I'm a bit of an authority on the topic now as I've been researching the bejeesus out of this stuff for the last several hours. :haha: If you'd told me a month ago that I would be doing this now, I would have shot milk out my nose.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/807643-new-list-ttc-chart-ladies.html

Come Join if you ladies Chart We have 26 BFP charts so far


----------



## flamingpanda

Oh God if I got pregnant in the first month of trying I'd never hear the end of it from him.

OH: I told you when we stopped using anything this would happen.
Me: But... but... the people on the internet said it could take upwards of 12 months!
OH: And it took upwards of 12 days!

:haha:

I'm torn between wanting a baby and wanting him to be wrong. Although if he's going to be right about something (and irritatingly he usually is) I'd really like it to be this!

If I start looking up prams for our fictional baby I'll be in trouble. I mentioned the word cycle last night and he said "I thought we weren't trying?" I had to argue that I had every right to know my own cycle (even though I only want to know so I can plan)! He knows me so well, as soon as I suggest a BD this evening he'll totally know I'm plotting!


----------



## Hit Girl

Tell him there's nothing unusual about keeping track of your cycles. Many, many women do it and it's just to make sure they're generally healthy. Hell, I have done it for years and I never looked at 'fertile times' for the most part.

Is he freaked out about it? :)


----------



## flamingpanda

He's back and forth. The truth is I know him, and I know he wants a child. I think he's just scared of having a baby, if that makes sense?

We had a big argument over Christmas and it was entirely his fault. We first talked about a baby in October but he said he wasn't ready, but knew he wanted one. It's just we'd only moved into our house in May and he wanted more me and him time. Which I totally got. He also said he'd hoped to be married first but he was realising that financially that probably wasn't possible as we're saving for our own home (we rent atm). So we decided a new year would be a great time. Well then when he was feeling all merry at Christmas he told me he was ready and we should start. So I got very excited. However when it came down to the BD he got total stage fright and asked if we should perhaps do half and half. I was confused as I thought that was a type of pizza but when I asked what he meant it was essentially using a condom for the last bit. We had a big talk afterwards and he said it was really scary knowing what we were doing it for and could we make it more "me and him" time instead. He said he expected to feel different when we decided to try, like an overwhelming joy, but I suggested to him he may never feel that until he meets his baby and I don't want to wait forever incase it never happened.

I don't think it's always the same for men. About a year ago it was like a baby switch clicked in my brain and it just all felt right and ready for me. It's like I realised I had a biological clock for the first time and it's ticking. I'm only 27 but he's always talked about wanting 3 kids, well if he wants that many it's time to start looking at it realistically. He agrees, I think it's just made sex less sexy for him and he was confused by sudden feelings of reality.

He was the same when we got the dog and he loves him. :shrug:


----------



## Hit Girl

Okay. I get the situation now. You know, I can kind of empathise with him. When my hubs suggested we could start trying about the middle of last year (it was just as he was about to reach for the condoms and then he hesitated), I freaked out. I got total stage fright. At the same time though, I was incredibly touched that he suggested this. We'd been talking about it for a while but it was always 'next year'. But that night it was like the reality of it all really hit me. I felt so bad because he was so keen to give it a go. Since then we've been definitely NTNP. I started charting my BBT from late November just to have a rough idea of when I ovulated, because I didn't really have a clue. I just stopped charting yesterday. My temps have been up for a bit now.

I'm sure he will get used to the idea. :) It's a gradual process. One step at a time. You should follow what your body is telling you. The same 'biological clock' thing started with me just under two years ago.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

My dear hubby was exactly the same panda so I know exactly how you are feeling. I am also 27 and went from not really thinking about a baby to wanting one about a year ago. We only got married last year and DH knew he always wanted one but kept going on about 'enjoying each other' first before having a child. He once told me that he wouldn't be ready to try for a baby until we had been married at least 2 years and had been on loads of holidays etc. 

Well, we went on holiday in June and whilst there something must have clicked in his head. He decided that he wanted a baby sooner than he thought. I was so excited hearing him say it :) he then said that he wanted me to stop taking the pill after Christmas and then 'see what happens'. I was over the moon with this. 

We got to September time when I decided to research (mainly google) how long it can take to fall pregnant after being on the pill. I was shocked to hear that it could take at least a year for some people to have regular cycles and even longer again to conceive. I told my hubby about it and we both decided there was no point delaying it any further if it was going to take a few months+ to start ovulating etc. So I took my last pill in September with the intention of not stressing over anything and letting nature take it's course.

I think the reality of not being on the pill freaked my DH out though as he then insisted on wearing a condom....!! Then when he got over the whole condom thing decided he was going to use the withdrawal method until 'he was ready'! I was so frustrated each time we BD'd not knowing whether he was going to be 'ready' or whether he was going to pull out. Thankfully that only lasted 2 weeks!

He's got his head around it now and now he is just as broody as me! 

I'm now so glad that we stopped the pill in September and didn't wait til now. I don't think I could cope knowing that I would have delayed things even more!

Sorry for the extremely long post! I just wanted to say that I know how you feel

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Woah! I take a nap come back and have to read 4-5 pages to catch up lol


----------



## Bergebabe

i know!!! when im reading through the MANY pages i have to catch up every time i come back on i have loads i want to say but by the time i get to the end ive forgotten everything!!!

flamingpanda, have you got an iphone or anything? I have an app on there to monitor my ov days etc. this is as far as i have got with any official ttc stuff, all the temperature taking etc scares me a little right now. the first day of my af was 21st so am about the same as you. 

after you girls were chatting about pushchairs earlier i had a quick look and oh my, how many types are there? i am so unprepared for all of this! i have managed to get to the ripe old age of 31 with only 1 of my friends having babies, i think we're the generation that dont want to grow up. 

my biological clock kicked in about 2 years ago but i was going through a divorce at the time. i figured seeing as i was separating at a pivotal time in my life i probably wouldnt have kids, but then i met my new oh last year. he is desperate to have kids (despite being only 25 hehe) so is kinda leading the charge on this one. i very much want children but as i had prepared myself for not having them i feel a little like im entering the unknown!!


----------



## boofangie

flamingpanda said:


> Oh God if I got pregnant in the first month of trying I'd never hear the end of it from him.
> 
> OH: I told you when we stopped using anything this would happen.
> Me: But... but... the people on the internet said it could take upwards of 12 months!
> OH: And it took upwards of 12 days!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I'm torn between wanting a baby and wanting him to be wrong. Although if he's going to be right about something (and irritatingly he usually is) I'd really like it to be this!
> 
> If I start looking up prams for our fictional baby I'll be in trouble. I mentioned the word cycle last night and he said "I thought we weren't trying?" I had to argue that I had every right to know my own cycle (even though I only want to know so I can plan)! He knows me so well, as soon as I suggest a BD this evening he'll totally know I'm plotting!

My OH is the same! least I've proved him wrong


----------



## Queen Bee.

have you ladies thought about whether you are going to go natural birth or epidural or what?
I wanna try going natural just like gas and air, but I dunno if I can do it or not!


----------



## boofangie

Queen Bee. said:


> have you ladies thought about whether you are going to go natural birth or epidural or what?
> I wanna try going natural just like gas and air, but I dunno if I can do it or not!

I'd want to go as natural as possible! But i will be definitely having Gas and Air! I also would love a water birth!  hehe! I'm in love with water! I was well disappointed when my mum told me that i couldn't be a mermaid! hahaha! but yeah, i don't think id have an epidural! 

Ive had gallbladder attacks last year before my OP and my doctor assured me that the pain was possibly worse than child birth (Its awful, at one point i honestly just asked to die! haha) So I'm hoping my pain tolerance is quite high and ill be able to do it!! 

i know this is WAYYYYYYYY TMI for this group! but i honestly have such a hugeee phobia that I'm going to seriously tear down there when i give birth! My woohoo is really tight (IM SO SORRY) and i really struggle to have sex now, even after 4 years of boofing! so god knows how ill get a baby out! :-( does anyone else worry about this? xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

I worry about it as well!
But I think once you are pushing and stuff you wont even think of it!
My husbands cousin had her first baby in November and she had 3rd grade tears, so she is now going to ask for a c-section for her 2nd birth so she doesnt have to go through it all again.
but hearing her story just added to my fear!


----------



## sharonfruit

I have this genetic syndrome which makes you get loads of little tears down there as well as heammoraging... Its pretty scary but I dont really worry about childbirth just yet, as I feel its a really long way off. I'd love to have a water birth too but I think I'd be too scared in case anything goes wrong as I'm gonna be like a high risk pregnancy *yawns*

I want to do it as naturally as possible but I'm open to gas & air and possibly something like pethadine. I can imagine getting an epidural in the heat of the moment and regretting it later. When I MCd I remember thinking the labour pains were so painful I wished I'd gone for the D&C but then afterwards I was really glad I did it naturally, so I think I'll feel the same sort of way, but it will be hard for me to resist giving up and demanding the epidural :haha:

Saying that both of my mums labours happened within 2 hours so I might not have time to even think about an epidural! X


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dont want a water birth, I did want one at home but I watched something on tv that put me off was a home water birth tv show and the cord was wrapped round the babies neck and he wasnt breathign properly and they had to revive him and I dont think I could cope with all that I would need a full staff of doctors/nurses to help!


----------



## Bergebabe

My sister was having a water birth but had to get out cos of complications.


----------



## sharonfruit

I guess you can always take a bath when the labour is in earlier stages.. x


----------



## disneydarling

boofangie said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> have you ladies thought about whether you are going to go natural birth or epidural or what?
> I wanna try going natural just like gas and air, but I dunno if I can do it or not!
> 
> 
> i know this is WAYYYYYYYY TMI for this group! but i honestly have such a hugeee phobia that I'm going to seriously tear down there when i give birth! My woohoo is really tight (IM SO SORRY) and i really struggle to have sex now, even after 4 years of boofing! so god knows how ill get a baby out! :-( does anyone else worry about this? xxxClick to expand...

Boofangie I have the exact same fears as you, I do not know how I will ever get a baby out of there!! eeeek!


----------



## boofangie

disneydarling said:


> boofangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> have you ladies thought about whether you are going to go natural birth or epidural or what?
> I wanna try going natural just like gas and air, but I dunno if I can do it or not!
> 
> 
> i know this is WAYYYYYYYY TMI for this group! but i honestly have such a hugeee phobia that I'm going to seriously tear down there when i give birth! My woohoo is really tight (IM SO SORRY) and i really struggle to have sex now, even after 4 years of boofing! so god knows how ill get a baby out! :-( does anyone else worry about this? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Boofangie I have the exact same fears as you, I do not know how I will ever get a baby out of there!! eeeek!Click to expand...

I know! i wouldn't be so worried but my first ever boys who i KINDA lost my V too! used to bullyme well bad about it! to be fair i was like 17 and he actually dumped me because i couldn't manage it! :-( so ever since then I've had a HUGE fear that I'm not normal haha! blah! id take a tear for a little one though  :kiss: xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Is it bad that I'm already thinking about baby shower ideas?


----------



## Bergebabe

Is anyone watching obem?


----------



## sharonfruit

I have to watch it on plus 1 as OH is watching football! X


----------



## Bergebabe

Ah ok i wont ruin it for u then apart from to say theres a reason why women have the babies lol


----------



## sharonfruit

Just finished watching it now! Jeez that boy was too much!!


----------



## medic76097

Hi everyone, New to this site. My BF and I are NTNP and have been for the last three months. Ive been avoiding the babydance during the peak days but have just had some recent life events that put us in a perfect time frame for a baby. I am in a new career and new position and being in a high stress/physical job I feel sometimes that I cant express my want for a baby, nor that we are trying/not preventing. Hopefully I can rant and talk on here and not slip at work!! 
I guess a bit about me. Im 29, My BF (actually engaged) is 30, This is going to be our first, his second (DD from previous relationship is 3.5 years) We have a bunch of animals at home so our lives couldnt possibly be more hecktic, but lifes not fun if its not busy, right?? lol I was on DEPO (the devil) for 5 years, last poke was Jan 2011. Regular 25 day cycles soince Sept 2011.Hoping this month is the baby month!!
Good luck to everyone ::
A


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi Medic :) Welcome and babydust to you :dust: Hoping this is my lucky month too, do you mind me asking how far along you are in your cycle? XX


----------



## xopiinkiieox

MommaAlexis said:


> I know. It's all very upsetting. And I just know anything that a happy medium between adorable and reliable will be costly. :/ FML. Maybe someone will get me a nice one through baby shower. Then I can't complain cause it was free.
> 
> Edit: I love the language differences. you call it a buggy, HG calls it a pram, I call them strollers or carriages depending what style it is hehehe.

I'm with you Alex...strollers! Haha.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

disneydarling said:


> I spent hours last night lying wide awake in bed, worrying about not getting pregnant ever. I don't know how to keep myself sane these days! How do you girls stop yourselves thinking about it all day long!! eeeek!

It doesn't keep me up at night, but since we switched from a NTNP situation to more of a TTC situation, I find that I'm obsessed with all things baby now! I want to go online and pick out furniture and bedding and paint...it's obsessive, really! I think mine is also bad because we're not telling people (other than you lovely ladies) that we're TTC. There's been too much pressure from our family, so we want to keep it simple. So, I obsess because I'm excited and can't tell anyone! :dohh: When I get too obsessive, I watch Glee on Netflix! Haha.


----------



## sharonfruit

I love Glee :)

And not many people know I'm TTC either, apart from when I had my MC I told a few people, so they probably have an inkling I'm trying again... x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

sharonfruit said:


> I love Glee :)
> 
> And not many people know I'm TTC either, apart from when I had my MC I told a few people, so they probably have an inkling I'm trying again... x

That's why I'm now also addicted to this site...love all of you lovely ladies! It's so nice to share with people who understand, especially since I can't really talk to anyone else! DH is okay to talk about it, but he's (obviously) not a woman...so he doesn't REALLY get it. Does that make sense?

I guess maybe they know you might be. I'm sorry for your loss...and I admire that you're so strong and can talk about it with all of us. I'm sure it's not easy! :hugs:


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Just finished watching it now! Jeez that boy was too much!!

hahaha me and OH watched it and he was ilk "that guy shouldn't reproduce" (bit harsh) but id honestly go mental with him haha! 

an when he saw his new born and was just like "hiya mate" i was like.....urgh haha
xxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Queen Bee. said:


> have you ladies thought about whether you are going to go natural birth or epidural or what?
> I wanna try going natural just like gas and air, but I dunno if I can do it or not!

I have panic disorder so anything that makes me feel a but 'odd' or 'loopy' will very likely result in me having a panic attack - so no gas & air. :( I think most likely an epidural. I don't want to feel anything at all. :nope: 

I'm so scared of tearing too! I don't want to get a vaganus!


----------



## TFSGirl

medic76097 said:


> Hi everyone, New to this site. My BF and I are NTNP and have been for the last three months. Ive been avoiding the babydance during the peak days but have just had some recent life events that put us in a perfect time frame for a baby. I am in a new career and new position and being in a high stress/physical job I feel sometimes that I cant express my want for a baby, nor that we are trying/not preventing. Hopefully I can rant and talk on here and not slip at work!!
> I guess a bit about me. Im 29, My BF (actually engaged) is 30, This is going to be our first, his second (DD from previous relationship is 3.5 years) We have a bunch of animals at home so our lives couldnt possibly be more hecktic, but lifes not fun if its not busy, right?? lol I was on DEPO (the devil) for 5 years, last poke was Jan 2011. Regular 25 day cycles soince Sept 2011.Hoping this month is the baby month!!
> Good luck to everyone ::
> A

Hey medic, welcome! :) I can entirely relate to your post about not being able to talk at work about TTC and being in a high stress job as well! This place is great for getting those crazy baby thoughts out :)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hit Girl said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> have you ladies thought about whether you are going to go natural birth or epidural or what?
> I wanna try going natural just like gas and air, but I dunno if I can do it or not!
> 
> I have panic disorder so anything that makes me feel a but 'odd' or 'loopy' will very likely result in me having a panic attack - so no gas & air. :( I think most likely an epidural. I don't want to feel anything at all. :nope:
> 
> I'm so scared of tearing too! I don't want to get a vaganus!Click to expand...

I have that fear as well...and I'm not brave, so epidural for me for sure! If you want a funny movie about pregnancy, watch Baby Mama...and wait for the part where they're in birthing class talking about epidurals. HYSTERICAL!

And that last comment HG...vaganus? Hahahahaha. :rofl:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

TFSGirl said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, New to this site. My BF and I are NTNP and have been for the last three months. Ive been avoiding the babydance during the peak days but have just had some recent life events that put us in a perfect time frame for a baby. I am in a new career and new position and being in a high stress/physical job I feel sometimes that I cant express my want for a baby, nor that we are trying/not preventing. Hopefully I can rant and talk on here and not slip at work!!
> I guess a bit about me. Im 29, My BF (actually engaged) is 30, This is going to be our first, his second (DD from previous relationship is 3.5 years) We have a bunch of animals at home so our lives couldnt possibly be more hecktic, but lifes not fun if its not busy, right?? lol I was on DEPO (the devil) for 5 years, last poke was Jan 2011. Regular 25 day cycles soince Sept 2011.Hoping this month is the baby month!!
> Good luck to everyone ::
> A
> 
> Hey medic, welcome! :) I can entirely relate to your post about not being able to talk at work about TTC and being in a high stress job as well! This place is great for getting those crazy baby thoughts out :)Click to expand...

Yes...welcome! I'm new to this as well, and I'm already loving these ladies! You all keep me entertained at work (which is about my LEAST favorite place to be). I also have a high stress job (not so much the job...but the people I work with), and we're not telling anyone we're TTC, so I understand that too! This is the best place for you to have found! Full of a lot of positive women who are here to listen and really understand what you're feeling! Hope you enjoy it! :O)


----------



## Hit Girl

Why can't babies come out in a nicer way? Like, in Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory. 'He's up there! In a million pieces!' and then the baby just appears in your arms. Damnit. This sucks. :sulk:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I know...I want a baby so badly, but thinking about how they get here really freaks me out. I have been around kids/babies my whole life, so have no fear about what to do once baby is here...but thinking about getting pregnant/being pregnant/childbirth is sometimes so overwhelming and scary that it's paralyzing! That's how I knew I was ready to move from NTNP to TTC...the thought of childbirth was no longer so terrifying it was a reason not to try!


----------



## Hit Girl

Medic! Welcome!! Are you actually a medic (sorry if this is bleedingly obvious to everyone else)? Because yes, that would indeed be a very very high stress job. I'm 29 too (but I'm not a medic)! Are you turning 30 this year? So great to have you here! :)


----------



## Hit Girl

xopiinkiieox said:


> ...but thinking about getting pregnant/being pregnant/childbirth is sometimes so overwhelming and scary that it's paralyzing! That's how I knew I was ready to move from NTNP to TTC...the thought of childbirth was no longer so terrifying it was a reason not to try!

I still have that fear. Massively. I've always hated hospitals (don't even like going there to visit people) and just thinking about how a baby exits our bodies (via vag or c) has terrified me most of my life. When I got my two lines that was all I could think about. It was quite the "oh-&%$$#@#^%" moment with a lot of nervous trembling. That's why I can't wait to meet my ob and tell her all my fears.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Awww...it makes me feel better to know that it doesn't just go away when you get PG! I'm sure it will be fine...millions of women do it every day, right? (Still scary!) And, I know it's completely worth it, which helps a ton! 

I keep seeing a lot of people saying that they're just meeting their OB when they get PG...(and sorry if this is a dumb question), but my doctor is an OB/GYN, so he does it all. Is that not common??


----------



## medic76097

Hit Girl said:


> Medic! Welcome!! Are you actually a medic (sorry if this is bleedingly obvious to everyone else)? Because yes, that would indeed be a very very high stress job. I'm 29 too (but I'm not a medic)! Are you turning 30 this year? So great to have you here! :)

I am a medic :) I love love love my job so the choice to get out of the game and off the ambulance for over a year is a huge thing for me. My employer only lets you work on the truck till 20 weeks unless you have a doctors permission so its a long long time to be off. They keep you on light duty but its not the same as working at full scope. 
I turn 30 in July and My BF turns 31 in March. 
Thanks for all the replies already. Makes this whole closed lip thing much more bearable!!


----------



## medic76097

sharonfruit said:


> Hi Medic :) Welcome and babydust to you :dust: Hoping this is my lucky month too, do you mind me asking how far along you are in your cycle? XX

I am on a 25 day cycle since sept when my cycles got back to normal after the depo shot, I am on day 22, 10 dpo. The wait for the last few days is killing me!! but I have decided to wait to see what happens instead of testing and being disapointed lol


----------



## TFSGirl

medic76097 said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> Medic! Welcome!! Are you actually a medic (sorry if this is bleedingly obvious to everyone else)? Because yes, that would indeed be a very very high stress job. I'm 29 too (but I'm not a medic)! Are you turning 30 this year? So great to have you here! :)
> 
> I am a medic :) I love love love my job so the choice to get out of the game and off the ambulance for over a year is a huge thing for me. My employer only lets you work on the truck till 20 weeks unless you have a doctors permission so its a long long time to be off. They keep you on light duty but its not the same as working at full scope.
> I turn 30 in July and My BF turns 31 in March.
> Thanks for all the replies already. Makes this whole closed lip thing much more bearable!!Click to expand...

Oh man, I here you on the not wanting to be off the rig for that long :( I'm a firefighter and they don't allow you to be on the truck AT ALL after you find out you are pregnant, and you are required to tell the higher ups as soon as you find out :( so I'll be off the trucks for a year + 9 months :( that's the part that I hate the most. I really want kids but being off the rigs that long is a hard pill to swallow. And I'll be stuck in some shit office job or stores up until my mat leave starts. Bleh.


----------



## Hit Girl

xopiinkiieox said:


> Awww...it makes me feel better to know that it doesn't just go away when you get PG! I'm sure it will be fine...millions of women do it every day, right? (Still scary!) And, I know it's completely worth it, which helps a ton!
> 
> I keep seeing a lot of people saying that they're just meeting their OB when they get PG...(and sorry if this is a dumb question), but my doctor is an OB/GYN, so he does it all. Is that not common??

My GYN is just a GYN. She used to be an OB as well but she dropped that bit a few years ago. Bummer! But the OB I'm seeing has been highly recommend and I hear she's really lovely. (Not a dumb question at all!) :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Medic, we're turning 30 and 31 this year too! SCARY THIRTIES!!! :haha:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hit Girl said:


> My GYN is just a GYN. She used to be an OB as well but she dropped that bit a few years ago. Bummer! But the OB I'm seeing has been highly recommend and I hear she's really lovely. (Not a dumb question at all!) :)

Ah. Got it. I'm so glad you have an OB that you are excited about. I like mine as well...it's taken awhile to get used to him, but I think he will be great when the time comes to have a baby! (Gee, hope that's sooner rather than later!!) I figure if you have to get that personal with someone who's not your OH/DH, then we might as well like whoever it is! :thumbup:


----------



## medic76097

TFSGirl said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> Medic! Welcome!! Are you actually a medic (sorry if this is bleedingly obvious to everyone else)? Because yes, that would indeed be a very very high stress job. I'm 29 too (but I'm not a medic)! Are you turning 30 this year? So great to have you here! :)
> 
> I am a medic :) I love love love my job so the choice to get out of the game and off the ambulance for over a year is a huge thing for me. My employer only lets you work on the truck till 20 weeks unless you have a doctors permission so its a long long time to be off. They keep you on light duty but its not the same as working at full scope.
> I turn 30 in July and My BF turns 31 in March.
> Thanks for all the replies already. Makes this whole closed lip thing much more bearable!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man, I here you on the not wanting to be off the rig for that long :( I'm a firefighter and they don't allow you to be on the truck AT ALL after you find out you are pregnant, and you are required to tell the higher ups as soon as you find out :( so I'll be off the trucks for a year + 9 months :( that's the part that I hate the most. I really want kids but being off the rigs that long is a hard pill to swallow. And I'll be stuck in some shit office job or stores up until my mat leave starts. Bleh.[/QU
> 
> Im lucky in that my partner is a very good person and is really willing to help out in any way possible to keep me working for as long as possible, but I cant imagine having to jump up and out of the truck at 6 months along, so maybe light duty will be a good thing. The lifting is the only real worry, i guess. I doubt that will get easier with a growing belly and pt's are just getting fatter lol Stay Safe!!Click to expand...


----------



## TFSGirl

medic76097 said:


> Im lucky in that my partner is a very good person and is really willing to help out in any way possible to keep me working for as long as possible, but I cant imagine having to jump up and out of the truck at 6 months along, so maybe light duty will be a good thing. The lifting is the only real worry, i guess. I doubt that will get easier with a growing belly and pt's are just getting fatter lol Stay Safe!!

yeah I definitely couldn't see doing much of anything that we do at 6 months hahaha that would be funny though! Also the environments we go into aren't the safest for baby either. Best to be safe than to risk it, so I can understand why they make us go to light duties. An old friend of mine is a cop and she stayed on the road until 7.5 months.... Not the most intelligent or safest decision. 

I have a very wonderful SO as well, and he's a firefighter as well so I will be able to live vicariously through him haha

Thanks! You stay safe too!


----------



## Hit Girl

Medic, your doggies have the most awesome names!!!!! Great to know you're a doggie lover too. :)

xopiinkiieox, couldn't agree more. It's so important that you really get along with the person who's taking care of you.


----------



## medic76097

Thanks... All our animals have interesting names. The first dogs name just suited her and the two after her got fire related names (thank DH for those, but they work) and my kittens are Charlie and Echo after the code system we use at work. It makes everyone at work laugh.


----------



## sharonfruit

Awh thats cute,

So you are almost at the end of your cycle! you could be our 5th BFP .. oooooh exciting :haha:


----------



## medic76097

I sure hope so. I really do. I have been overly obsessed the last few months. Thinking that I feel something change or different and then AF shows and Im upset. I keep pretending that I dont care but its so hard to hide it from my DH. lol I dont think he even know that Im keeping track or sitting back every month waiting for a BFP. Hes excited about a family but we havent actually sat down and said "Lets do it" I kinda feel like riding the roller coaster by myself will save him from the ups and downs. Does that make sense? Funny how quickly the baby fever takes over!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've had such a day! Glad I'm off work a little so I can take the prenatal courses and everything. Fewf.


----------



## Hit Girl

Have you been feeling a bit sick Alex, or just busy?

I got the Bugaboo today. It is in immaculate condition and I still can't believe we got it for the price we did. Amazing.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morning ladies!
The wind is absolutly crazyyy here today!
Hows everyone?


----------



## Hit Girl

Morning! (Evening here.) :)

Is it really cold there as well as windy?


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah i can hear the wind blowing the rain against the windows
Its 7c (45f) right now, supposed to get colder later tonight though!


----------



## dontworry

Hello loves! Haven't had the chance to get on because Terron and I have been having a full-blown Glee-athon lol. We're blazing through the second season, trying to catch up! He won't let me have the computer to play on and my phone is being lame, so I am sneaking on while he's in the bathroom. ;)
Hope everyone is well! Trying to catch up!

disneydarling - loving your nail designs! Especially the sugar skulls, so sweet!

Jennifer - I want to become a surrogate too! Terron isn't so keen on the idea, but I've wanted to be one for SO long. Way before I met him! Obviously we'll have to talk about it again once I have my own kids, so we'll see. But it is definitely something I'd love to do. :)

I am planning on finding out the sex of my babies. Probably all of them. Lol. I genuinely HATE surprises. Hate them! I've had one friend be fooled by their doctor - first they said it was a boy - she was thrilled. Then next scan they said, nope, definitely a girl! So she had her baby shower and got EVERYTHING in pink - tubs and tubs of pink things. Then out popped a boy, lol.

I'm on page 345 - don't let me forget! Lol be back in a while.


----------



## flamingpanda

Good morning and thanks for the replies all. I don't have an iphone, I have a HTC, I'll check if there's anything similar for that.

I think what makes it more difficult is the past year our sex life kind of slowed down. There are all sorts of terrible excuses for that such as being tired from work and getting the dog. We've been distracted. That coupled with me losing interest (whilst on the pill)
it's just not been there like it has. It's been bothering me for a while and whenever we do get time for just me and him we both say how we wish we had more of it. So to go from that to this it just must feel a bit like it's all for a purpose and I don't want him to think that. Maybe I need to say that to him.

We didn't BD last night. :( He wasn't feeling well and despite my insistence I sort of knew I was wasting my time. When we got to bed I just came out and asked him if we could just try instead of what we're doing. He said "could we at least just do this for one month before we decide it's not working". So I tried to explain that we sort of have. That my periods don't time up with the month the way he thinks in his head and that it was all very well saying we are NTNP but if we avoid sex around the time something can happen it's almost like we're trying to prevent. I'm not sure he was entirely convinced by this argument but he said we'll talk about it tonight. I feel bad because I'm all "baby, baby, baby" and it must seem like I've gone crazy.

We had quite a lot on last night though as we had to leave our little dog this morning whilst I go to work. He's been used to spending an odd hour in his crate as we go to the shops but today is the first time he'll have the full living room and no company for that long. I feel awful. I left him his kong and treats and I've even left the TV on for him so it feels like someone is there. I tried to tire him out with a long walk at 6am but I think all I managed to do was tire myself before work.

So I'm here clock watching today.


----------



## Hit Girl

flamingpanda, if you have an HTC (Android) then you can download 'My Days' from the Android Market. It's free and that's the very one I use to track my cycles and chart my temps. Can't recommend it enough!


----------



## Laura91

boofangie said:


> ...i know this is WAYYYYYYYY TMI for this group! but i honestly have such a hugeee phobia that I'm going to seriously tear down there when i give birth! My woohoo is really tight (IM SO SORRY) and i really struggle to have sex now, even after 4 years of boofing! so god knows how ill get a baby out! :-( does anyone else worry about this? xxx

I worry about this too as most times after we BD I notice some slight blood on the tissue after wiping and feel a tiny bit sore as if I've torn a tiny bit :wacko: (sorry for TMI!)



Hit Girl said:


> Why can't babies come out in a nicer way? Like, in Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory. 'He's up there! In a million pieces!' and then the baby just appears in your arms. Damnit. This sucks. :sulk:

:rofl:


Hi medic76097 :hi:


----------



## Hit Girl

Sorry, I only just read the first bit of your post and replied, without reading the rest of it.

You poor darling! I felt exactly the same way on the pill. Sex was the very last thing on my mind and when we did do it, I felt like I was really forcing it. Ditching the pill was the best thing that ever happened to me. Haven't been on it in years. Never looked back. It's really hard when you're both busy - or even when one of you is busy. When you get downtime, all you want to do is put your feet up and watch tv.

Perhaps if you focus less (outwardly, that is) on 'babymaking' as such and concentrate more on getting the spark back a bit, that'll do you both the world of good.

Sorry to hear your pup had to be alone. :(


----------



## flamingpanda

Oh thanks! This is great, he'd hate this, I should wait for a better time to mention it lol. It thinks today would be a good day though, so perhaps all is not lost! It think ovulation is tomorrow and frankly without better information myself I'll happily follow that for now.

Thanks for the tip. :D


----------



## flamingpanda

It's certainly not easy and you're so right, I think in a way it's me that's being the problem. I need to stop obsessing (or at the very least do so quietly). I'm just so eager for the next step that I'm letting this one fly by. Which is probably a terrible thing. But then he's so chilled out about everything that if it was left to him we'd never get there.

I recorded One Born Every Minute last night, perhaps when I get round to watching that with him we can have a good chat about everything then. I'll start by making him something yummy for his dinner this evening and go from there!

He said to me the other day he'd really like a boy, he'd never said that before. But he said he'd like to teach him to play video games and watch the wrestling with him (my boyfriend loves the WWE). Thought it was quite sweet really, in his own boyish way he was excited about it. I did point out to him he could do both of those things with a girl too but he looked unconvinced. :D

I'm sure the pup will be fine, I'm just a bit worried he might annoy the neighbour if he doesn't get to sleep. I wish I could explain to him that I'll only be gone a few hours.


----------



## sharonfruit

I know what you mean, when I leave my dog I always think, why are you crying so much, I'm always going to come back!! X


----------



## Queen Bee.

I'd like to know how everyone met there OHs!
:)


----------



## Smile181c

Me and my OH were 14 and 15 and we just met through mutual friends :) I was originally going out with his best friend and we hated each other! :haha: 

We eventually got together when I was 15 (he was 16) and the rest is history!


----------



## Webbykinskt

I was going out with his best friend :haha: for most of school then when we were doing our GCSEs I left him and Me and Matt got together within a week. We flirted a lot beforehand :rofl: xx


----------



## flamingpanda

Is that your little one in your avatar sharonfruit? So cute!

How I met my OH? I was 24 and decided to give online dating a whirl. I just wasn't meeting the right kind of people. Signed up to the free version of match and got bored of it after 10 mins. But they keep sending out e-mails when you get winks and I knew that most of them would be an utter waste of time. Then came one from Paul, his whole profile just read so differently to anyone else. He had real interests and was honest about them. I'm sure it put many off him but it fascinated me. I had a real moment of ... do I really want to pay for this. But I had this real strong feeling that I would always wonder if I didn't. So I winked him back and signed up. We sent e-mails back and forth for a month. We met and we've been together ever since!

Online dating wouldn't work for everyone but for me it was perfect. Paul is so weirdly wonderful, he fits me perfectly.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww!
I met my OH online and then he came to meet me for 10 months!
Decided thatwe were amazing together and got married :D


----------



## Laura91

Queen Bee. said:


> I'd like to know how everyone met there OHs!
> :)

I was going out with my OH's best friends brother when we met (on msn :dohh:) I ended up finishing with his friends brother and started seeing him instead, quite awkward for the first few months though :haha: I was 15 and he was 17 :) x



Queen Bee. said:


> Aww!
> I met my OH online and then he came to meet me for 10 months!
> Decided thatwe were amazing together and got married :D

Aww that's lovely! x


----------



## Queen Bee.

I met my hubby on yahoo :haha:
We lived over 3k miles away from each other, talk about long distance eh?


----------



## Bergebabe

i met my oh at a mutual friends party. i wasnt looking to meet anyone else as was going through a divorce and was with my ex for 13 years. but when its right its right!! ive never been happier, he's the best thing thats ever happened to me. 

its lovely to hear all the stories about how people got together, so many childhood sweethearts!! 

and 3000 miles!! Blimey, i thought our long distance relationship from kent to surrey was hard lol.


----------



## dontworry

Angie - you're definitely not weird. I worry about tearing down there, too. I'm not scared of the actual tearing, but of the stitches that I'll need afterward? Won't they itch and be terribly uncomfortable? (I'm so sorry, I'm actually a bit drunk right now but can't sleep - I must catch up! Lol!)

PS My dog is farting so bad right now - blegh!!! So gross!

Anyway - I will probably honestly get the epidural. I have a very high tolerance for pain but for some reason I just imagine myself having an epidural. I don't think I'll feel bad for getting one. I'm going to wait til my contractions start until I decide for sure. 

Jennifer - I totally think of baby shower ideas all of the time! I almost want to host my own, lmao. Just because I know my friends wouldn't be as good as it as I would be (I love event hosting!).

I think OBEM is different here! I only get til the 6th episode of the second season - nothing more! :( Haven't finished watching it though. Might watch a bit more tonight. I really hope I'm making sense as I'm honestly pretty wasted at this point, lmao. I'm so sorry. 

Welcome to medic! Will update the front page tomorrow lol. :flower:

HG - LOL about the Willy Wonka thing. I totally want my babies to come that way, lmfao. I also use "My Days" for Android, too! :)

Just have to remind you gals that I seriously love you! You give me hope every day!

Miranda - I was Terron's tutor in school!  When I moved, I had to change schools. I was in an advanced school in my hometown, and had to move to a simple school up here. I hated Terr when I met him lmao. But I did so well in school, that he literally begged me to help him pass English! When we started hanging out and I started tutoring him, I fell in love with him. He didn't know he loved me, though, and went on with his life for three months after graduating (yeah, I helped him graduate high school! He wouldn't have a diploma without me. :haha:). When I started dating someone else, he came out and said how much he liked me. I immediately dropped the other guy and Terron and I have been together every since, lol.


----------



## Bergebabe

flamingpanda said:


> We had quite a lot on last night though as we had to leave our little dog this morning whilst I go to work. He's been used to spending an odd hour in his crate as we go to the shops but today is the first time he'll have the full living room and no company for that long. I feel awful. I left him his kong and treats and I've even left the TV on for him so it feels like someone is there. I tried to tire him out with a long walk at 6am but I think all I managed to do was tire myself before work.
> 
> So I'm here clock watching today.

awww i hate leaving my dog too, i used to bring her to work with me every day but cant so much now as her back legs are getting bad and i work upstairs. she always looks at me soooo sad when im leaving her behind. i have a bullmastiff called marley (NOT AFTER THE FILM haha) what dogs does evryone else have?


----------



## dontworry

Bergebabe said:


> flamingpanda said:
> 
> 
> We had quite a lot on last night though as we had to leave our little dog this morning whilst I go to work. He's been used to spending an odd hour in his crate as we go to the shops but today is the first time he'll have the full living room and no company for that long. I feel awful. I left him his kong and treats and I've even left the TV on for him so it feels like someone is there. I tried to tire him out with a long walk at 6am but I think all I managed to do was tire myself before work.
> 
> So I'm here clock watching today.
> 
> awww i hate leaving my dog too, i used to bring her to work with me every day but cant so much now as her back legs are getting bad and i work upstairs. she always looks at me soooo sad when im leaving her behind. i have a bullmastiff called marley (NOT AFTER THE FILM haha) what dogs does evryone else have?Click to expand...

 That film totally broke my heart! Saddest thing ever! I've actually got a French Mastiff/Pit Bull mix named Crook. :) He's my giant baby! Will try and add a picture despite my horrible drunkenness. Lmao. 


There's my baby!


----------



## Bergebabe

awww hes gorgeous!!! i love french mastiffs. 

here is a pic of my beautiful girl, shes getting on a bit now mind. 

https://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n138/bergebabe/390283_10151087325895457_861205456_22202073_1408202903_n.jpg


----------



## dontworry

Gorgeous pup, there, Bergebabe!! Completely gorgeous! I was never a dog person before (much preferred kitties!) but I'm completely in love with my pup now. :) Hope to get another cat someday but wouldn't mind more dogs in the future, once we're a bit settled down and have our own place. It's so hard renting houses here with dogs. :( Especially since ours is half Pit! Nobody likes them. :( Even though he's an angel!


----------



## Smile181c

I don't have a dog, only a kitty named Frankenstein :haha:

https://i42.tinypic.com/z1xdh.jpg


----------



## dontworry

Frankenstein is beautiful!!


----------



## Smile181c

Hes a bit bigger and naughtier now lol


----------



## Hit Girl

I met my DH while at highschool. Although he went to an all-boys and I went to an all-girls. We met through a friend of mine when we were 15 (he was 16). He was going out with someone else at the time (who I was friends with) and we ended up hitting it off. He scored my phone number off this girl's little sister (who liked my DH more than her own sister). How bad is that!!??? :rofl: The ironic thing is that he was dumped by shortly after that. Too funny! We're in the longest rebound relationship ever.


----------



## dontworry

It's so weird to hear how some of us met. It's weird how life works out!


----------



## Hit Girl

I love all your puppies and kitties!!! I want to squeeze them all!!!

We took our dog along when we picked up the stroller today. As we were all talking about how far along I was and when I found out etc, he took a massive dump on their astroturf front lawn. (Yes, their front lawn was actually fake - I suspected her boobs were too.) It was HILARIOUS!


----------



## Hit Girl

I should add that he was standing in the middle of us having our conversation on the fake lawn. Next thing I know, I look down and he's squatting with that "Ohhhhh yeaaahhhh" look on his face.


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> It's so weird to hear how some of us met. It's weird how life works out!

Tell me about it! If someone had told me all those years ago that this guy who is going out with my friend is the guy I'm going to marry one day, I would NEVER have believed them. 

You should take all credit for all of Terron's success. Hell, I would. :haha:


----------



## dontworry

:haha: LOL did you have to pick up his astroturf poop?!?


----------



## Hit Girl

Sure did! We had some poop bags and then we didn't have anywhere to put it so she offered to put it in her bin. A little bit mortifying.


----------



## sharonfruit

I cant see the pics of the doggys and kitty :( Just getting a little blue question mark, will have to try and look again later!

OH and I met online as well it was weird, I had him as a friend on facebook but I didnt know who he was in the slightest (I was about 16 and I used to just accept anyone). Anyways one day I was waiting for this guy I was dating at the time to come and pick me up and OH sent me a private message (this was before the days of FB Chat) and I was quite rude to him -- like 'Errr do I know you?' :haha: But he persisted and we got chatting, I remember dashing home from the date with the other guy to chat to him on MSN all night :haha: We met for a meal a few days later and it was like love at first sight :blush:

Obviously I blew the other dude off :haha:


----------



## dontworry

I have never had to pick up Crook's poop, thank goodness! He holds it til we get home, haha!

There's so many stories of people meeting online! I think that's so romantic. :)


----------



## Bergebabe

that little kitty is adorable!! 

is anyone worried how their pets will react when a little one comes along? my pooch has been the apple of my eye for so long i think she may get a little jealous.


----------



## dontworry

Thankfully my dog LOVES kids, well, as far as I know! I often babysit for my friend's kid and Crook seems to love him to bits. I'm hoping its the same for any babies we have. :) He lets Mekyha ride him and sit on him, hit him, pull his cheeks, etc. Lol


----------



## sharonfruit

I have no idea how my pup will be, it does worry me a little bit, but if worse comes to worse I know theres people who would take him for me. When I was pg OH really wanted a dog and I said no way when I was pg, but when I had the MC, I just wanted a little furbaby to cuddle :haha: Puppy is just a puppy, but he is fine lying on the floor when me and OH have a cuddle, so we will see! X


----------



## Hit Girl

I do worry about it. I don't want him to feel rejected. Thankfully we share him with my mum so it's all good. He spends most of his time with her.


----------



## dontworry

We had to buy a baby gate to put up when we have sex, lol! Terr is afraid Crook will attack him lmao.


----------



## Bergebabe

dontworry said:


> We had to buy a baby gate to put up when we have sex, lol! Terr is afraid Crook will attack him lmao.

:rofl:


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, that's hilarious! Being attacked by your pup may ruin the mood a bit. :rofl:

Yay for the 'My Days' app! If you ever temp, it's really good for charting too.


----------



## flamingpanda

Pic of our little guy attached, just snapped it and he's still snoring. He didn't destroy the house whilst I was gone! Looked suspiciously like he'd been sleeping when I got home. Phew!

I do worry a bit about how Loki will react to a baby but I know he'd love a kid to play with. Many of our friends have kids and whenever we visit he spends the whole time playing tug and running around with them. We've always known the plan though so from the moment we got him we've been taking him to meet people of all sizes so that hopefully our own little one will be accepted.

Still playing with that app. Here's hoping it helps out.
 



Attached Files:







loki.jpg
File size: 92.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## boofangie

I met My OH when I was 17. My friend was seeing this guy, so we went over to this guys house and my OH was there just playing video games! I instantly liked him but knew he was alot older (10 years!) 
After 9 months of just chatting and flirting, i knew he liked me but didn't want to do anything because of my age! but as soon as i turned 18 i pounced ;-) we were inseparable from day 1!  Coudlnt imagine being with anyone else  i know the age difference bothered others, but we really don't care hah! my parents love him and his parents love me so thats all that matters! 

we have two little kittens! Arnie and Snarf! Im a little worried about if a baby came along as they are so possessive they're house cats and follow us everywhere! but I'm sure they will adapt! 

today I'm just doing university work BOOO! so boring lol! xxx


----------



## boofangie

Arnie and Snarf xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0586.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hit Girl

I think this group collectively has the most beautiful puppies and kittens in the entire universe.

flamingpanda, your little fella, Loki is just... Gah! I want to kiss him all over his face!

Angie, I want to squeeze the life out of them (not in a horrible way)!!!! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

whats everyone up to tonight?
Im incredibly bored, waiting for hubby to wake up


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm doing nothing, lying on the sofa. Gonna study soon! X


----------



## Queen Bee.

I've got nothing to do really, Besides cooking dinner and washing dishes!
Boy, do I sound boring :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

My nausea is gone!! WHOOOO


----------



## disneydarling

Met my husband when my very good friend asked me to go on a group date at the cinema. My now husband is the boy that she liked... awkward LOL. But it's all good now :) I was 16 he was 17!

I love looking at all your cutie little pets! my doggy died last year and I miss her lots, will get another one someday!


----------



## boofangie

Im going to work BOOOO! i have so much university work to do, so i don think ill be able to concentrate!!

and YAY alex! lets hope it doesn't return  xxx


----------



## Miaw

hi, I'm new to these forums, me and my fiance we are NTNP since dec 28 :3 Right when I was ovulating too, so I SO exited, I will be testing on jam 10, if my period does not show.
Have not been feeling any symptoms really, but I have a great feeling :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

welcome miaw! :)


----------



## Miaw

Thanks :D You are trying too I see ^^ Good luck :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yup, my ticker is off though only on day 3, but hopefully this will be our month :)


----------



## Miaw

I wish it is with all my heart, baby dust to you :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120105144818.jpg

OPK at CD5 being really silly right, but
NOTE: i have never had a second line thats if you can see it when i have used opk this early


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I met my DH online as well...had just gone through a terrible breakup, and after about 5 months of being miserable, decided match.com was the way to go! I was really frustrated with not finding anyone, winked at my now DH on a whim, and we got to chatting. At first, we couldn't really stand each other...he thought I talked too much and I thought he was boring! Haha. Funny to think about now...after we met in person, we hit it off, started dating, and were engaged 3 months later! And...been married a little over a year now! Crazy...


----------



## xopiinkiieox

We have 2 cats...my current babies! Haha. I had one, and DH had one, so we're a "blended" family. :winkwink: Love my girls!


This is my Bella. She's a Maine Coon...very soft and fluffy, but don't let her fool you. She's a pain in the butt! (Wouldn't trade her for anything though!)


This is Dutchie (my DH's). She's also a pain...but wouldn't trade her either!


----------



## Hit Girl

Aw Annie, your cats are so lovely! :)

Funny how it all started with a wink. :winkwink:


----------



## sharonfruit

> OPK at CD5 being really silly right, but
> NOTE: i have never had a second line thats if you can see it when i have used opk this early

I can definately see the line but doesnt it have to be as dark as the control line to conclude that you are ovulating? X

I have just been to the toilet and got the tiniest little bit of EWCM... We arent BDing tonight though :( Will definately be at it tomorrow!! X


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks! I'm sort of partial..haha.

And yes...a wink started all this madness!


----------



## MommaAlexis

My hubby was my tattoo artist. Haha. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Sharon, yesssss!!!! Fantastic news! Give it a go tomorrow.

Alex, noice! Has he done all of your tattoos?

OMG the garbage truck is outside picking up everyone's rubbish AND I CAN SMELL IT! What the hell???


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yerp. :D I hit on him all awkwardly, cause I thought he was an out of towner. I was so embarrassed when I found out he worked there.

Note : After my hubby showered and brushed his teeth, I can smell what he ate on his CLOTHES.


----------



## Hit Girl

:haha: That's awesome.


----------



## sharonfruit

Is the symptom exciting you?! :happydance:

I thought it was a little early for the EWCM.. Suppose im pretty much on CD11 now so if you ovulate 2-3 days after the EWCM starts to appear (I dunno if thats true or if Ive made it up) then it would be about right? 

I'm stupidly and unexplainedly excited about this :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Have you girls been peeing a lot more yet? X


----------



## MommaAlexis

I have no idea when I ovulated, I was on my first cycle TTC. Haha.


----------



## sharonfruit

You are so lucky! :)


----------



## boofangie

I can't work it out! from my iPhone app i should be 4 days past O, but todays the first day I've noticed ewcm, so now I'm a little confused xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I'd go by the EWCM, I think the last day that you get the EWCM is the day you ov. Dont quote me on it though x


----------



## Hit Girl

sharonfruit said:


> Is the symptom exciting you?! :happydance:

Would that be wrong? :winkwink: :rofl:

I think I'm peeing more. I _think_. It's mainly my boobs that are causing me grief right now. Just the moment in the morning where you go from lying down to standing... You can really feel gravity working. And mine aren't even _that_ big!


----------



## Hit Girl

Definitely trust EWCM over the app. Can you make a note of your EWCM in the app?


----------



## sharonfruit

They will get _that_ big I bet. 

Definitely embrace the symptoms. I absolutely adored my first bout of morning sickness :haha:

X


----------



## Hit Girl

If they do, I will look like a porn star. 

Still waiting for the pukey feelings. :) The lady who sold me the pram said she got nausea from week 8 to week 23. Yikes!


----------



## sharonfruit

My mum said she had nausea all the way through both pregnancies, I think nausea without throwing up would be the worst. I had full on throwy up m/s. It was great. I was like 'Yep, I'm definitely preggers :smug: '


----------



## medic76097

Okay... So, I need a little pick me up tonight. I am (I think) three days from AF but I have been having some major hormone (it may just be a rotten attitude) problems lately. I freaked out last night when DH told he he was going to be gone again for a week for work, which is not usually an issue but this time I felt myself picking the fight, it was like it was someone else totally. I was a total monster. Today I noticed that I have been hot.. I mean HOT, needing to fan myself with patient care reports at work and Im usualy cold and bundled up. I checked my temp but I dont have a base line to compair (it was 98.6). I had little bits of feeling car sick in the back of the rig today, which never happens. And Ive had this fully/sore belly feeling the last few days. Bloated like AF but no cramps really. Just twinges and a full feeling... its really the only way I can describe it. My BBs are sore, and the more I poke them to make sure they are still sore, the worse it gets lol. I didnt sleep at all last night, I layed there and every time I fell asleep I woke up after a few minutes feeling anxious. I have googled the hell (sorry) out of every single little detail I can imagine (and Im sure Im ingaining most of them) and I havent come up with much..."every pregnancy is different" seems to be the quote of choice, which thanks but its not helpful!! I dont want to test and get a BFN but I dont want to wait for AF to show up at work and have a small breakkdown. :( Nights like tonight is where a bottle of wine would be so nice!! lol


----------



## Hit Girl

So you don't usually have symptoms like these before AF?


----------



## MetsKelly3

I'm bummin out tonight too... Different reasons, but still bummin.

DH just got an opportunity to interview for an office job with his company (upgrade, cuz he's gone all the time now... makes it hard to BD). Downside is we would have to move to a totally different part of the state, and we just bought our first house. Literally, we moved in in August. I'm so upset because I know this is a great opportunity for him to move up and for me to have him home more, but I am 100% in looove with our house! It's our first home and this is the place I was envisioning bringing a baby (or 2) home to. At a time when we're settling in and about to "try" to start a family, we might have to get uprooted and try to settle and start all over!

AF just ended so my hormones are all over the place :wacko: I think that's why I'm so freaked out and emotional about it when I guess it's not really a big deal.

Thanks for putting up with my ramblings!

Also... I noticed people were putting up puppy and kitty picks! This is my baby boy pup (I hope it attached)!
 



Attached Files:







Jetters.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hit Girl

Kelly, that is one adorable pup! :blush: I love that so many of us are animal lovers. :)

I totally get why you're feeling that way. You've just settled and then there's a chance that you'll have to move. Who knows, there may be an even better house waiting for you if your DH gets this position. What's this other part of the state like? Nice? Liveable?

Hormones being all over the place are a real pain in the ass. :hugs:


----------



## medic76097

Hit Girl said:


> So you don't usually have symptoms like these before AF?

I dont usually no.. I didnt get AF at all for over 5 years so all this is still new to me but since ive had regular cycles its never ever been like this. I was literally hearing the nasty words come out of my mouth yesterday and in my head Im thinking "I cant stop, I dont even know what Im mad about or where this is coming from" I left the house only to text him and pick another fight. lol 
The fully feeling in my belly is something totally new. I was doing dishes the other night and leaned against the counter along my pelvic bone and just thought "huh, what is that?" and its still like that today. My belt for work usually sits really nice along that area and today it was like it was pushing down on a full bladder without the need to pee. Im not sure that makes sense. Thats kinda what its like. Its like having a full bladder but not having the sensation to need to pee. Im more concerned about the raging ass I have become the last few days. And the hot flashes, which stay longer then a flash are really starting to get to me. Its like Im getting a fever and it takes all I can to not strip down and cool off. I ended up in the front of the rig with my partner at work today in nothing but my uniform pants and a tank top and I was COOKING!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Something's definitely up! :) I know EXACTLY what you mean by that full bladder feeling without the need to pee. Only a few days until you can find out what's going on. Would you test now?

Edit: I should add that I had AWFUL PMS with this one. And it lasted for days as opposed to the usual half-day or less of feeling teary/awful/short tempered.


----------



## dontworry

I've updated the front page to include our new girlies - welcome to you! Take a peek and let me know what I'm missing and I will add it!.

Had a pretty awful day, to be honest, and I don't know if I'll be around on BnB for the next few days. I will try and check up on everything again later but don't know how much of a contribution I'll be making! :( I'll update my journal for those who want to read my rants. 
Send me hugs! I'm sending you all baby :dust: and love. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh Jess! Lots of hugs your way!!! :hugs: x infinity


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morning ladies!
How's everyone?
Apparently I was talking in my sleep last night and hubby mentioned it to me lol
I motioned for a drink and told him I wanted the ones with limes on it :haha:
How strange am I?


----------



## flamingpanda

Last night I totally just flaked out on the sofa. Was really tired after being up with the pup so early. I also had a bit of a headache so we didn't BD last night either. We did have a really good talk about it all though. I even showed him the app for my phone so he could get a better understanding of it all. I think we're now officially "trying". We're still not charting temps or anything like that but next month we're really going to get down to it on those fertile days. :D So that was great news. I also spoke to him about not just wanting to BD because of a baby, that I actually want us to make more time together. He agreed. So it all went well.

What's been really fascinating is just paying more attention to how my body feels. I've never really done that. For instance this morning I felt really full and like there was pressure with twinges still, but duller than before, presumably that is either signaling ovulation (according to the estimate on my app) or perhaps the aftermath of that. But I certainly feel different today to how I felt the last few. I guess when I get a better understanding of these feelings I'll have a better understanding of where I am in my cycle.

Did I also mention I'm dieting? We've been really naughty the last few months and my weight really slipped. So we've cut out all snacks, are eating more reasonable portions (no seconds!) and just all round trying to have better and healthier foods. We felt that would not only be good for us but great prep for a baby. This is day 5 of my diet and it's going really well. I'm already feeling a lot better.

I think for a lot of couples a dog (or cat) and be the start of them committing to a family. When growing up we always had a dog, so for me it wouldn't feel like a family without one. :D


----------



## Laura91

Morning everyone :) How is everyone today?

Had a pretty quiet night last night, I looked after my newphew for a few hours which made me and OH even more baby fevered! Tonight we have my OH's (not always) so lovely mum coming over for tea and probably to stay growlmad:). This wouldn't normally bother me but this month's AF is turning me into a complete witch - quite fitting really..?

Anyway, on a better note, my cold seems to be dieing out so fingers crossed I might actually get some sleep this weekend :happydance: and be able to do something other than practically die on the sofa all night xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone. Theres always sooooo much to catch up on on this thread!

Alex - glad the morning sickness has gone - hope it stays away for you :flower:

Jess - i hope you are ok. We'll look forward to having you back in a few days :hugs:

Laura - i hope tonight is ok and not too awkward with your mum in law! I love having my mum in law round but i love it when she goes too - theres nothing nicer than having your house to yourself where you can just kick back and relax! :winkwink:

Chloe - i'm glad you mum was over the moon for you! Its such an exciting time. I can't wait to be able to tell my mum that she's going to be a gran - just have to get the sticky bean first! And don't worry about AF being due - you are well and truly duffed with those second lines!! :happydance:

Hello to all the newbies. Heres lots of :dust: for you all....

Sorry if i've missed anyone out! Theres so many of us now! :dohh:

Well, i'm now CD4 and AF has gone so its onto round 5 of baby making for me. I'm trying to stay positive this time round but i must admit, i'm finding it really hard :nope: I've got some conceive plus to use as i'm convinced i've got hostile cervical mucus that is killing all of DH's :spermy: I have only ever found the slightest bit of EWCM and that was only when checking cervix position. I'm hoping the conceive plus is just what we need...? :shrug:

I'm going to try to BD every other day throughout my whole cycle (starting tonight) and use the conceive plus each time. Its GOT to make a difference.....surely??

x


----------



## Laura91

Hi BBH :flower: I know, I only come on here during the day whilst I'm at work and whenever I come back on theres almost 100 new posts :haha:

I'm gonna try BD'ing every other night this cycle too (when the witch leaves obviously!). Although I don't know what OH will say :haha: Especially if my cycles stay at around 47 - that's a hell of a lot of BD'ing to get through! xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

I want to try something new this cycle, Any suggestions? :)
What all is out there to try?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> I want to try something new this cycle, Any suggestions? :)
> What all is out there to try?

Why don't you try some Conceive Plus? It seems to have good reviews by girls on here. I bought mine from Boots for £15 but its supposed to last quite a while

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Laura91 said:


> Hi BBH :flower: I know, I only come on here during the day whilst I'm at work and whenever I come back on theres almost 100 new posts :haha:
> 
> I'm gonna try BD'ing every other night this cycle too (when the witch leaves obviously!). Although I don't know what OH will say :haha: Especially if my cycles stay at around 47 - that's a hell of a lot of BD'ing to get through! xx

Haha - i'm sure he'll love it!

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Might try it!
I am not fond of lube though, I suppose as long as it works it wont matter much in the end!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> Might try it!
> I am not fond of lube though, I suppose as long as it works it wont matter much in the end!

Just squirt some inside next to your cervix to help the swimmers?

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Everytime I mention O tests to the hubby he just says We'll look into it lol
I dunno if it makes him nervous or if he just cant be bothered with it! 
I try to make all decisions with him and talk to him before purchasing anything new
Just incase it makes him feel uncomfortable or he isnt ready for it yet!
So I geuss we will have a chat tonight and discuss it all! :)


----------



## flamingpanda

It's a guy thing, my OH would be the same. He wants a baby but is quite happy just to sit back and let nature work. He thinks I stress too much. He's probably right! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think all of us girls stress when its baby related! 
Just think thats how we are lol


----------



## Laura91

I think my OH thought that I would fall pg as soon as I came off the pill and that it would only take once :haha: Now that it hasn't happened yet I think he's as disappointed as me whenever the witch shows. 

To make things worse, we just found out that his bestfriend and his girlfriend of about 6 months are 8wks pg :cry: Neither of them has a job and she already has a little girl from her previous partner. He came to our house yesterday and we had to both pretend we were so happy for them - which we are in a way but not exactly what I want to hear when AF showed her ugly face that day :nope:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I know how you feel!
Its so hard to be happy for other people when you are trying hard for one yourself!
:hugs:
Glad we have each other on here!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> Everytime I mention O tests to the hubby he just says We'll look into it lol
> I dunno if it makes him nervous or if he just cant be bothered with it!
> I try to make all decisions with him and talk to him before purchasing anything new
> Just incase it makes him feel uncomfortable or he isnt ready for it yet!
> So I geuss we will have a chat tonight and discuss it all! :)

My hubby is exactly the same! I first mentioned conceive plus in cycle 2 and he wasn't keen at all. I mentioned it a couple of times since and again he brushed it off. It was only last week that he finally caved in and said to me 'why don't you buy some of that stuff you keep mentioning'. He must have been thinking about it! I've never even mentioned OPKs to him as I think he'll freak out!

X


----------



## flamingpanda

:hugs: Don't worry Laura, your time will come. It can be frustrating when everyone seems to be pg.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think sometimes I might drive him a bit nuts with all of it :haha:
Maybe I'll end up talking him in to the OPKs... eventually lol
He really wants his first baby before he turns 30 but Im worried it wont happen.


----------



## flamingpanda

Is it wrong to buy a pack of pregnancy tests without any symptoms? I don't want to use them but more I think they'd be handy to have in (hopefully) ready for when it happens. However I think if I suggest this to my OH I'm going to get that look. The one that says "will you please just chill out!" :wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Panda- I have OPK and HPT ICs so no it's not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Bergebabe

flamingpanda said:


> Is it wrong to buy a pack of pregnancy tests without any symptoms? I don't want to use them but more I think they'd be handy to have in (hopefully) ready for when it happens. However I think if I suggest this to my OH I'm going to get that look. The one that says "will you please just chill out!" :wacko:

i have just ordered a pack of 15 from amazon for £2.90 :thumbup:

think its best to be prepared hehe. they are 10 mlu, not sure what this means exactly though!! if anyone can enlighten me that would be great!


----------



## sharonfruit

Really really really really WANT

BBH - Could you just run to the loo and squirt the conceive plus inside you before DTD? I might get some, I always thought with lube OH sort of had to rub it on you, and OH rubbing some sort of sperm helper all over my foo would be a bit freaky. But if I can do it discreety ;) before BDing I am so game.

Bergebabe the ones I have ate 10Miu as well, I think it just means they are super sensitive, If I got a positive I'd always follow it up with a Superdrug FRER or a Digi xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

thank you, i have some tesco ones at home too which i will keep as a check and if i get a bfp i may even invest in an expensive one haha

i am so impatient to test, i am only 3/4 dpo i think but keep imagining symptoms. if it takes me months to fall i will be a complete nightmare!! im so impatient, once ive decided on something im like NOW PLEASE!!!


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm _exactly_ the same. OH was nagging me for months and months and months to TTC and I was like noooo, then one day something just clicked and now I'm an obsessive mess! x


----------



## Bergebabe

ps that collare VERY cute!!! i just had to buy my pooch a pink collar as i get fed up of everyone thinking shes a boy.


----------



## disneydarling

flamingpanda said:


> Is it wrong to buy a pack of pregnancy tests without any symptoms? I don't want to use them but more I think they'd be handy to have in (hopefully) ready for when it happens. However I think if I suggest this to my OH I'm going to get that look. The one that says "will you please just chill out!" :wacko:

I just did this exact thing! I don't even know why I bought them....!
I was just in Boots and I was getting a few things, the line to pay was really long and was passng the pregnancy test section so I was just standing there waiting to pay, and the next thing I knew I had put 2 in my basket! And yesterday I walked past a baby shop and just went in for a look around, we are meant to be taking this casually so I don't know why I am doing these things!!


----------



## Laura91

BBH - My OH's getting like that now. Before it used to be me caving and testing before the witch showed, now it's him. This time though, because I was like CD48 before I she showed, every other day he was asking me to do a test - he's as bad as you lot! :haha: x

Panda - I don't think it's wrong to 'be prepared' with a few pregnancy tests :winkwink: At least then if the urge comes you can try? Even if it's a BFN, it's all practise :haha: I'm gonna have a look online for a pack of 10 or something and just not tell him I've bought them. I think he really would freak out at me :dohh: x

Bergebabe - That's really cheap! Are they a brand or just IC's? x


----------



## disneydarling

Bergebabe said:


> thank you, i have some tesco ones at home too which i will keep as a check and if i get a bfp i may even invest in an expensive one haha
> 
> i am so impatient to test, i am only 3/4 dpo i think but keep imagining symptoms. if it takes me months to fall i will be a complete nightmare!! im so impatient, once ive decided on something im like NOW PLEASE!!!

I totally know how that feels, this is only my first month off BCP so the 'symptoms' I am feeling are just probably because my body is not used to being off the pill, I can't stop hoping though!


----------



## Laura91

disneydarling said:


> ...I was just in Boots and I was getting a few things, the line to pay was really long and was passng the pregnancy test section so I was just standing there waiting to pay, and the next thing I knew I had put 2 in my basket!

I do this all the time, I swear they put them there on purpose! I always end up with random things in my basket by the time I get to the till. My OH's always like "do we really need that?" :haha: x


----------



## Bergebabe

Laura91 said:


> Bergebabe - That's really cheap! Are they a brand or just IC's? x

they arent a brand but supposedly used by nhs - heres the link - https://www.amazon.co.uk/15-Ultra-E...Q75W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325856733&sr=8-2

they also do the big brands on amazon cheap, who knew!! 

i thought well they are worth using as a first test then i can check with a brand one rather than spend a fortune right off, i know im going to be a serial tester, im a nightmare!


----------



## disneydarling

sharonfruit said:


> I'm _exactly_ the same. OH was nagging me for months and months and months to TTC and I was like noooo, then one day something just clicked and now I'm an obsessive mess! x


Sharonfruit, thats exactly the same as what happened to me! My husband has wanted a baby for years, and I've always been the one who wanted us to wait. Then about a year ago I kind of started wanting a baby but it was totally the wrong time as we wre going travelling. Now we are back I've finally let myself realise that we can do it now, so I told my husband and we agreed I'd stop taking the pill. I'm already obsessed and really willing myself to calm down but I can't. My husband thinks its hilarious that I've changed to drastically in a matter of weeks!


----------



## Bergebabe

im the same disney, first month ttc, was on implant till mid nov and been on bc for 15 years so i have no idea whats normal for me. im hoping i dont get the chance to find out tbh


----------



## disneydarling

Bergebabe said:


> Laura91 said:
> 
> 
> Bergebabe - That's really cheap! Are they a brand or just IC's? x
> 
> 
> they arent a brand but supposedly used by nhs - heres the link - https://www.amazon.co.uk/15-Ultra-E...Q75W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325856733&sr=8-2
> 
> they also do the big brands on amazon cheap, who knew!!
> 
> i thought well they are worth using as a first test then i can check with a brand one rather than spend a fortune right off, i know im going to be a serial tester, im a nightmare!Click to expand...

Ah thats so cheap, might have to order some of those too! Thanks for sharing that link! I will most defiitely be a serial tester too!


----------



## disneydarling

Bergebabe said:


> im the same disney, first month ttc, was on implant till mid nov and been on bc for 15 years so i have no idea whats normal for me. im hoping i dont get the chance to find out tbh

me too! Sending you baby dust and hoping that you don't find out!:flower:


----------



## sharonfruit

> Sharonfruit, thats exactly the same as what happened to me! My husband has wanted a baby for years, and I've always been the one who wanted us to wait. Then about a year ago I kind of started wanting a baby but it was totally the wrong time as we wre going travelling. Now we are back I've finally let myself realise that we can do it now, so I told my husband and we agreed I'd stop taking the pill. I'm already obsessed and really willing myself to calm down but I can't. My husband thinks its hilarious that I've changed to drastically in a matter of weeks!

 :haha:

Us women! Once we get something into our heads we just want it NOW. The worst thing for me is you can never be 100% in control of TTC. 

I really want to do my first OPK before OH gets home from work but I dont need a wee :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Bergebabe - Thanks, I'll check this out later tonight :thumbup: There's quite a few serial testers in this group - me being one of them :haha: xx


----------



## disneydarling

> Us women! Once we get something into our heads we just want it NOW. The worst thing for me is you can never be 100% in control of TTC.
> 
> I really want to do my first OPK before OH gets home from work but I dont need a wee :haha:

Haha I love how you all have to keep things secret from your OH's too, I thought it was just mine who thought I was crazy! I was considering getting some OPK's in Boots too, but I was scared what my hubs would say, I've already hid the pregnancy tests, LOL.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

LOL, you ladies are so funny..


----------



## Bergebabe

if my oh read this forum he wud def think id lost the plot!!


----------



## Laura91

Bergebabe said:


> if my oh read this forum he wud def think id lost the plot!!

Snap :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

> if my oh read this forum he wud def think id lost the plot!!
> Snap

Agreed x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I really want to order some cheapie pregnancy tests and OPKs from amazon or ebay but my DH and i have the same ebay account and bank account so theres no way i could hide them from him :nope:

If i told him he'd think i was daft. He doesn't understand all that stuff. He just keeps saying 'it'll happen naturally if neither of us stress about it'! I can't help but stress about it though. This is my 5th cycle now and no matter how positive i try to be, each time my period comes it makes me think theres something wrong with me :cry:

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Just wanted to add - i know theres people out there alot worse than me who have been trying for alot longer but who's to say i'm not going to be one of them? Thats the way i feel at the moment...

x


----------



## disneydarling

Laura91 said:


> Bergebabe said:
> 
> 
> if my oh read this forum he wud def think id lost the plot!!
> 
> Snap :haha:Click to expand...

Double snap!!


----------



## disneydarling

BabyBumpHope said:


> Just wanted to add - i know theres people out there alot worse than me who have been trying for alot longer but who's to say i'm not going to be one of them? Thats the way i feel at the moment...
> 
> x

I think feeling that way is completely justified. No matter how many people are just lucky enough for it to happen for them very quickly, theres so many people that it takes a long time for, and how are we supposed to relax knowing it could take ages! There's nothing wrong with wanting to make sure that we are trying hard to get pregnant because every cycle is a step closer than we were before.:flower:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

disneydarling said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add - i know theres people out there alot worse than me who have been trying for alot longer but who's to say i'm not going to be one of them? Thats the way i feel at the moment...
> 
> x
> 
> I think feeling that way is completely justified. No matter how many people are just lucky enough for it to happen for them very quickly, theres so many people that it takes a long time for, and how are we supposed to relax knowing it could take ages! There's nothing wrong with wanting to make sure that we are trying hard to get pregnant because every cycle is a step closer than we were before.:flower:Click to expand...

That last bit is so true. I've never looked at it that way before :hugs:

x


----------



## Bergebabe

one of my friends has been trying for a year but has a very stressful job and the docs blame this on her lack of bfp. dont get too stressed over it all as it definitely wont help. we will all get there - lots of baby dust bbh xxx


----------



## Miaw

Hi, how are you lovely ladies doing today?

I feel great, woke up at 9, but went back to sleep until 12 because I was so tired. Being tired is the only ''symptom'' I feel. (I'm trying not to go crazy looking for other ones lol)

can't wait to test ^.^


----------



## Queen Bee.

wishing you loads and loads of luck Miaw!
I cant wait for you to test either! :)
Such a bad influence sometimes :haha:
but really do hope you get your BFP hun!


----------



## disneydarling

Good luck miaw, now long now until you can test!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Miaw said:


> Hi, how are you lovely ladies doing today?
> 
> I feel great, woke up at 9, but went back to sleep until 12 because I was so tired. Being tired is the only ''symptom'' I feel. (I'm trying not to go crazy looking for other ones lol)
> 
> can't wait to test ^.^

Fingers crossed!! You testing on Monday?

X


----------



## sharonfruit

Miaw are you gonna test on Monday? x


----------



## sharonfruit

> Fingers crossed!! You testing on Monday?

Jinx :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> Fingers crossed!! You testing on Monday?
> 
> Jinx :haha:Click to expand...

Great minds think alike!

X


----------



## sharonfruit

I cant wait til end of Jan when you are all bugging me to test :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

What are all you ladies up to tonight then?


----------



## sharonfruit

I've just had a chinese with OH now I've sat down to study and he is watching football! What are you up to QB? X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Watching you've been framed and trying to figure out what I want for dinner, guess its going to be a late one.
Other than that just waiting for hubby to wake up, I think I woke him by laughing a minute ago cause he sat up seen what I was watching rolled over and sighed :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: my OH has these massssive sighs when I ever wake him up if I'm going to bed late or something. He sounds like a dragon :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

:haha: lol I just pictured it now im sitting here trying not to laugh out loud so I dont wake him up again
But its 100 best animal clips! 
sooo funny!


----------



## Smile181c

My phone is aliiiiiiive!


----------



## sharonfruit

The animal ones are the funniest. I've never really been in to you've been framed, I dont get it when they play clips of babies hurting themselves or little kids falling over and you are supposed to laugh. . . :/ x


----------



## sharonfruit

> My phone is aliiiiiiive!

:happydance:

You have been a big miss! X


----------



## Queen Bee.

I love the animal clips, but I do like the baby ones that are like trying new foods or lemons I find those a bit funny just because the faces they make, my hubby says its cruel people feeding babies lemons lol


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: thats the sort of thing my OH would do, I had to stop him feeding the puppy bubbles out of the bath tonight!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I just love their lil faces cracks me up lol
Sounds cute puppies and bubbles haha


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

More OPK and HPT test are here yay


----------



## TFSGirl

Ugh, I have been super emotional and depressed today, and it actually started yesterday. I have felt just angry and hopeless and down. This tends to happen to me around CD20 of 27 day cycle... so I am guessing I am not pregnant. Same symptoms, same time of month. Today is CD19.


----------



## sharonfruit

> Ugh, I have been super emotional and depressed today, and it actually started yesterday. I have felt just angry and hopeless and down. This tends to happen to me around CD20 of 27 day cycle... so I am guessing I am not pregnant. Same symptoms, same time of month. Today is CD19.

Try not to be so negative! You're definately not out yet! X


----------



## MommaAlexis

My step daughter loved lemons. It was weird. She would scrunch up then grin huge and take another bite. Hubby used to take them away cause it "was just plain weird and wrong."


----------



## TFSGirl

sharonfruit said:


> Ugh, I have been super emotional and depressed today, and it actually started yesterday. I have felt just angry and hopeless and down. This tends to happen to me around CD20 of 27 day cycle... so I am guessing I am not pregnant. Same symptoms, same time of month. Today is CD19.
> 
> Try not to be so negative! You're definately not out yet! XClick to expand...

It's not so much that I am negative about the not being pregnant, this is just the state I get into every month for a few days around this time... I am not really sure why, it's just when I get PMS I guess and my PMS is more sad than angry.


----------



## boofangie

Hey girlies! Got lots of essays due in for monday and having a huge stress, as probably going to fail hahaha! but thought id just pop in and say hey  xxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hi boof!
Good luck with your essays hun! :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Angie, all the very best with those essays. I certainly don't miss those poo assignments. x


----------



## Queen Bee.

how you feeling Hit?
Feeling preggers yet?


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm okay. Still feeling a little tired (not too bad) and still have cramps and sore boobies. That's it!! The thing that makes me feel the most pregnant are the positive tests sitting on the kitchen bench and the pram sitting in our dining room. I hope I feel more pregnant when I go to my GP appt on the 11th of this month. Got the first ob appt on the 9th of Feb. I don't know when the nausea will kick in (if it does at all). I'm still feeling a bit stuffy in the nose, etc.

How are you lovely?


----------



## Queen Bee.

only 5 days to go (or however many it is there lol)
Im alright, Just hoping this is our month!
As Im fed up waiting :haha:
What all did you do during your cycle?


----------



## Hit Girl

In terms of BDing?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Well BDing and did you use anything different?


----------



## Hit Girl

Honestly, I thought we were completely out for that month. We only BDed twice while we were away. I was charting but my temps were so up and down so I couldn't get a really clear idea of when I ovulated. I had what I now think was ovulation spotting about 3 days after we did the first time. I remember getting EWCM the next day too and we BDed again later that day. I felt I had completely missed the boat.. The thing is that each time we did, it wasn't with the intention of getting me duffed at all. It was because we really wanted to.

I had also been taking a really good prenatal vitamin for a few months before that too (I still am).


----------



## Queen Bee.

So you were completely relaxed during it!
I try to be relaxed... but well it doesnt seem to happen lol
Hubby doesnt want to use anything to pinpoint he just wants it to happen.
Which just stresses me because I dont know if we are in or out.


----------



## Hit Girl

Because I though we had zero chance, I was completely relaxed about it. My advice, take note of what your CM is up to. :winkwink:


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh... and also taking a really good prenatal vitamin.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks for the advice! :)
Imma try and relax a bit this time, maybe its the stress thats throwing us off.
Keep myself busy with other things, gonna buy something and start up a hobby.
Maybe that will help keep my mind clear of things :)


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> Because I though we had zero chance, I was completely relaxed about it. My advice, take note of what your CM is up to. :winkwink:

I don't get CM at all! haha! will google it once these exams are done!!

hit girl! i still feel al excited when i imagine you with a little bean!! yay!  cant wait for you tell us week by week descriptions  xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Is it common to have sticky CM after AF

NOTE: Never had this happen to me with my other cycles


----------



## boofangie

my friend just told me she's having a baby and i tried to be really happy about it, but inside was sooo jealous! heheh!  soon it will be my turn  xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

My cervix just realized it was pregnant and finally went up lol. So, CP is not always important!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

There's always so much to catch up on when I get home from work! :O) So, in a nutshell...you ladies are awesome! I'm so happy for those of you who have gotten your BFPs, and love seeing you talk about how you're feeling...makes me so excited for when it's my turn! :O)

AFM...we've just recently moved from NTNP (did that for 6 months or so) to TTC...and we're "lazy" at TTC. I don't chart or temp or anything...trying it the "natural" way first to (maybe) reduce stress! I figure I will work into other things as I need/want to. :O)

I've noticed this week that I'm extremely tired, have some strange cramping, and get this weird feeling after I eat (like I'm starving/my tummy is growling even though I'm full, but I also feel like I want to throw up). I also wake up to pee at about 4 every morning, which I've never done before. I've not noticed these ever before with AF, so wondering what's going on. I'm about 98% sure they're nothing...just me being excited/nervous/stressed about moving to TTC. Has anyone else (when new to TTC) experienced these things?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Me!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Glad I'm not crazy Alex! Like I said, I think it's too soon for it to be pregnancy "weirdness," but it's definitely not normal for me! It's been freaking me out!


----------



## MommaAlexis

What dpo are you?


----------



## Hit Girl

Those are some interesting symptoms you have there...


----------



## xopiinkiieox

MommaAlexis said:


> What dpo are you?

This isn't something I really, solidly track yet, as we just moved to TTC on the 1st...and are being "lazy" about it. Judging from CM, and my usual cycle, I am fairly sure I'm 4dpo...

DH and I plan to start being more "serious" about tracking cycles, etc. in March. Trying to ease into this whole thing! (Does that make me sound lazy? Haha.)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hit Girl said:


> Those are some interesting symptoms you have there...

That's what I think! I am totally not thinking it's pregnancy symptoms...just wondering if I am getting myself too worked up over all of this. I'm just excited that we've started to try...and resist the urge not to obsess over it all the time, but I think about it often! Is it possible that I'm making TTC harder by getting myself worked up about it?? :dohh: (Hope that makes sense!)


----------



## MommaAlexis

To distract yourself, my dog is in full cuddle mode and growls at me if I try to get up, she's got her head on my chest, with paws on each side. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Truth be told, as much as you tell yourself that won't obsess over it, you're bound to from time to time. :dohh: But try make a conscious effort to not get worked up over it. Really, what good are you going to do yourself by doing that? The best way to go about it? BD because you love it and not because you're trying for a baby.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

It's weird how I went from NOT wanting to try to wanting it so badly! And I'm definitely an "instant gratification" personality type, so the waiting to get pregnant is killing me! Haha. Just impatient I guess...thanks for the pep talk ladies! :0) Maybe I'll try heading to bed...oddly, I don't dream about babies. I just think of them when I'm awake.


----------



## flamingpanda

I sympathetic, I'm exactly the same. I feel deep down we haven't conceived this cycle and now I just want it to be my next cycle. I'm trying to stay positive by learning about my cycle this time. Seeing as it's the first time I've really paid any attention to it. I do wish I'd used the OV stick things as I'm still not entirely sure on what day I ovulated. But oh well, maybe next month. The next wait is really just finding out how long my cycle is.

But it is easy to see things that aren't there. For instance every time I feel a little twinge down there I'm like "OMG does that mean something". Most likely not, any normal month I would have ignored it.

Oh and I added a ticker! It makes a lot of assumptions but I saw everyone else had one and wanted to join in. :D My partner laughed at today's symptom and asked how we'd ever tell the difference. Cheeky git! :haha:

What vitamins do/did you guys take when ttc?


----------



## sharonfruit

I just take folic acid ATM and an iron supplement when I remember. I keep meaning to pick up some of the pregnacare preconceive. I might try and get some today x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Panda - I added a ticker as well! Haha. I guess I probably should start tracking it better. Usually, I can tell by CM, but a ticker doesn't hurt! I'm taking prenatals right now...just regular ones. The doctor said they're fine for TTC, so I'll stick with them and hope they help!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm taking folic acid as well :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

hello ladies!
Think AF is on her way out :)
Cant wait til fertile days! :D


----------



## boofangie

heyy girlies! thought id just pop in! been googling it but can't get a definite answerr, but what are you girlies thoughts on flying whilst pregnant??
my dads planning a huge family disney land trip this august (fingers crossed if i got pg In next 3 mnths, i could be anything between 1-6 months gone!(thats even if i was lucky enough) would you girlies fly???
some says its fineeee, but others say they wouldn't even risk it!! 
Im going to go, jus wanted to know peoples thoughts! xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Uhmmm me personally I wouldnt fly in the first few months of pregnancy, but once I was in the middle of it, I wouldnt mind flying


----------



## boofangie

Queen Bee. said:


> Uhmmm me personally I wouldnt fly in the first few months of pregnancy, but once I was in the middle of it, I wouldnt mind flying

Yeah I'm the same! if i was like 4-6 i'd be like okay! but i don't think id want to fly any late! if i was like 8 months! imagine being abroad and giving birth haha! 

Ill have to see, trust my luck id get pregnant the month before we go and panic the whole time haha xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah once im like 7 and a half 8 months, not getting me on a plane :haha:


----------



## disneydarling

boofangie said:


> heyy girlies! thought id just pop in! been googling it but can't get a definite answerr, but what are you girlies thoughts on flying whilst pregnant??
> my dads planning a huge family disney land trip this august (fingers crossed if i got pg In next 3 mnths, i could be anything between 1-6 months gone!(thats even if i was lucky enough) would you girlies fly???
> some says its fineeee, but others say they wouldn't even risk it!!
> Im going to go, jus wanted to know peoples thoughts! xxx

I'd definitely go, if it wasn't really early in the pregnancy or too late. I think it's a realy fun thing to do while you pregnant too going on a little trip with your bump, its first holiday! When (if) I fall pregnant I definitely want to go on a trip as long as my pregnancy is healthy, and if we do it's likely to be to Disney! lol! Think of the cute stuff you will be able to buy for the baby, and you can get a picture of Mickey and Minnie with you and your bump!! (haha ok maybe you dont want to do that, these are my secret fantasies coming out now) LOL:wacko:


----------



## boofangie

disneydarling said:


> boofangie said:
> 
> 
> heyy girlies! thought id just pop in! been googling it but can't get a definite answerr, but what are you girlies thoughts on flying whilst pregnant??
> my dads planning a huge family disney land trip this august (fingers crossed if i got pg In next 3 mnths, i could be anything between 1-6 months gone!(thats even if i was lucky enough) would you girlies fly???
> some says its fineeee, but others say they wouldn't even risk it!!
> Im going to go, jus wanted to know peoples thoughts! xxx
> 
> I'd definitely go, if it wasn't really early in the pregnancy or too late. I think it's a realy fun thing to do while you pregnant too going on a little trip with your bump, its first holiday! When (if) I fall pregnant I definitely want to go on a trip as long as my pregnancy is healthy, and if we do it's likely to be to Disney! lol! Think of the cute stuff you will be able to buy for the baby, and you can get a picture of Mickey and Minnie with you and your bump!! (haha ok maybe you dont want to do that, these are my secret fantasies coming out now) LOL:wacko:Click to expand...


HAHA i doooo want to do that!! yeah exactly! ill have to see how baby making pans out ahaha xxx


----------



## disneydarling

My belly feels weird....:shrug:

Since this is my first month off BCP I'm not really used to anything thats happening in my body in that area. I feel all bloated and keep feeling twinges, and my back aches kind of. I kind of figure that if I was on a 28 day cycle this is the kind of time I'd be ovulating (I think) so maybe it's that.


----------



## disneydarling

boofangie said:


> HAHA i doooo want to do that!! yeah exactly! ill have to see how baby making pans out ahaha xxx

I always get to jealous when I see pregnant people at Disney, their babies get to go to Disney before they are even born!! I've always said to my hubs that we are defiitiely having a 'babymoon' in Disney, even if we cant fly to the USA we can get the train to Disneyland Paris!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I think they say you're not supposed to travel in your last trimester just in case. I'm a pessimist by nature, so I naturally assume that something will go wrong. Horrible, I know...but so true about myself! I think I would be freaked out very early/very late too. I have a conference to go in August for a company I do direct selling for...it's in Atlanta, which is a good 9-10 hour drive from here. So, I'm hoping to get pregnant soon, but NERVOUS about what to do with travel to that conference (on the off chance I'm pregnant before going)!


----------



## Hit Girl

flamingpanda said:


> What vitamins do/did you guys take when ttc?

I took (and still take) "Elevit with Iodine". Also, I cannot recommend this highly enough. Go to your doc, tell them you're ttc or thinking about ttc and get them to do a blood test (mine insisted on it). There is no way in hell I would have known about my severe anaemia if I hadn't done that. As well as all the important levels-checking, she checked to see if my measles, mumps and rubella vaccination was still up-to-date.

I swear, you guys. Going to the doc and getting the 'once over' is a really good idea.


----------



## sharonfruit

I wouldn't mind flying, don't think I'd go long haul though, if anything I think it'd be terribly uncomfortable. My SIL flew to portugal on her first trimester, that was after a stillbirth and I could tell she didn't want to go at all. She was abso pooping herself the whole holiday, she barely came out of her hotel room. I suppose now I've had a MC I'd be super careful and wrap myself in cotton wool for my first trimester for another pregnancy. X


----------



## flamingpanda

I don't think I'd fly, but I don't fly often anyway. So I'd probably just not book anything if I found out. If it was already booked? Not sure. On one hand it's throwing away money but on the other, if something were to go wrong I'd always wonder and feel bad.

I've woken up on a bit of a downer this morning. :cry: I just feel I'm not pg, you know? My partner and I BDed last night, it was a last ditch attempt but I'm fairly sure from all the estimates it was too late. I feel a little under the weather, slight headache and crampy. AF isn't due yet but I know she's waiting in the wings laughing at me. My partner said not too worry and now we know what we're aiming for we'll try again next month but pfft, it seems so far off. Excuse me for being whiny, I know many here have been trying for months and months, I just didn't expect to care so much on month one, it's taken me by surprise. I was secretly hoping I'd be a first month fluke. *sigh*

In other news I'm getting a thermometer today (so that will give me something new to obsess over). I also got another app for my phone called ovuview. I really like this one as it allows me to track loads of different symptoms on my calendar with little symbols.

Thanks for the advice Hit Girl. I think I will let my period come, then make an appointment at the docs to get some advice. We'll probably get some OV sticks next month as well so I can pinpoint it, I think part of why I feel so grumpy today is just not knowing.


----------



## disneydarling

Aww flamingpanda I hope you feel better soon:flower: it's so hard when it's something you want so much.

I feel like crying right now. I have 2 SIL's, one a year older and one a year younger. Both already have had a baby in the past 2 years. The older one is expecting another this summer, and I've just found out that the younger one who's child isn't even one yet has just got a BFP!:cry: I feel like screaming IT'S MY TURN! 

And I felt so positive this morning, me and my husband had some good BDing last night and weirdly when I saw my sister this morning she said she had a dream last night I was pregnant/had a baby ... so I thought that was a funny coincidence because she doesn't know we are trying, like she had a little dream premonition lol! But now I'm back to just thinking it will never happen for us and everyone else is going to be so happy with their babies and I'm not :(

Sorry for being a moaner, I know I have no right to really because we haven't been trying for very long at all.


----------



## sharonfruit

I wonder if the people we envy so badly ever felt the way we do now!x


----------



## flamingpanda

Thanks for the kind words. I feel pathetic as it's not even been a full cycle yet and I see posts on here for people that have been trying, for what must seem like to them, forever. I think I'm just that way out today.

I still have the headache I woke up with (anyone know if I can take painkillers when ttc?), which I'm fairly sure is what's making me feel sick. The only good news to this is thank heavens I feel like this now as a few days on from here and I'd be reading all kinds of things into this.

Got my thermometer today so looking forward to taking charge of that over the next few weeks. Also had another glance at vitamins and there was a multi by pregnacare, has anyone taken this? My partner said no today but maybe after payday. Fair enough, it's a tight month post-Christmas.

Also he seems to be showing a lot more interest. He asked to see my app and asked how the temps work. It was really nice he wanted to know. He also said if nothing's happened in 3 months he'll be getting more onboard with the whole ttc thing. So that was great news!

sharonfruit - I'm sure they did. I remember a post by Hit Girl saying she knew for no good reason she was barren. It's nice that I'm not the only one that has had that thought. Perhaps it's something we all go though. For me I think a lot of the "I wish it was now" feeling comes from the fear that it could never happen. If someone could go "chill, in 2 years time you'll be holding your baby for sure" I could probably relax.


----------



## medic76097

Question!! So AF showed up right on time this morning. :( But then I noticed while checking CM today that I have (literally) text book EWCM mixed with AF. Im talking, exactly like the white of a raw egg. So weird!! I have no idea whats going on. I noticed a bit of the same thing last cycle with AF too, but dismissed it. I get a small amount of EWCM at O time, but I wish it was this kind I am having right now. Even my medical backround isnt helping me with this one 
HELP!!! Any Ideas??


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey guys. just thought I better give you an update. I had some light spotting yesterday. I had a very tiny spot of bright red blood followed by pale brown / pink discharge about 6 hours later. I'm seeing the Dr in about an hour and I think I'll probably get an ultrasound. I'm terrified.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

HG - Lots of good thoughts coming your way! I will be thinking of you! Lots of positivity and hugs from me!


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> Hey guys. just thought I better give you an update. I had some light spotting yesterday. I had a very tiny spot of bright red blood followed by pale brown / pink discharge about 6 hours later. I'm seeing the Dr in about an hour and I think I'll probably get an ultrasound. I'm terrified.

Lots of Prayers! Fingers crossed beans just getting themselves dug in deep so they are all snuggled for the next 9months  can't imagine how your feeling, so lots of love xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hit Girl said:


> Hey guys. just thought I better give you an update. I had some light spotting yesterday. I had a very tiny spot of bright red blood followed by pale brown / pink discharge about 6 hours later. I'm seeing the Dr in about an hour and I think I'll probably get an ultrasound. I'm terrified.

Awwww Hope everything's okay :hugs:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Getting ready for bed here...going to say an extra prayer for you HG. I hope all is well.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hit Girl your in my prayers


----------



## Hit Girl

Just came back from seeing the doc, having an ultrasound (tummy and internal) and having lots of blood taken.

Seems there's a rather large clot in there that's closer to the opening than the little dot (which is what they think is the little embryo). I'm seeing the doctor again on Wednesday (the day after tomorrow). Everyone I saw was incredibly lovely and empathetic to what I was going through. My husband left work and was there for everything. The sonographer said it could go either way but she thinks it will most likely end up a mc. I've been preparing myself for this ever since the first bleed happened and actually well before that. My gorgeous doctor said that 1 in 4 pregnancies will not work and and it's just nature's way of taking care of everything. My husband has been beyond amazing.

I think I'll take my ticker down until I know more.

Love you all. xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Thinking of you HG!! :hugs:

Praying that the Dr is wrong and this is your forever baby xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Thanks Chloe. I'm telling myself that it won't be just so I don't get my hopes up. x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hitgirl - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I'm thinking of you and your hubby. My friend had exactly the same thing and was worried sick. They scanned her at 8 weeks (they said this was the best time to scan and see a heartbeat), and she saw her little bean kicking about and performing! He's 4 now :)

I know it doesn't help or take all the worry away but let's hope you are one of the 3 out of 4 that is ok 

Sending you loads and loads of hugs

Xxxxx


----------



## flamingpanda

Oh I'm so sorry Hit Girl, sending positive thoughts your way. Keep us updated on what's happening. Take it easy and try not to stress too much (easier said than done I know). Plenty of rest! :hugs: We're all here if you need to talk.

medic76097 - I'm clearly no expert but this was interesting. I was reading yesterday (when trying to work out when I OV), that it's possible for your fertile phase to overlap your period. But I don't think with CD1. That doesn't seem right. Is it possible it's not as clear as you think and some of the AF goo is confusing the situation? (sorry I know this is icky)

First temp noted this morning. No idea how accurate it is because I felt dreadful last night. Went to bed early. Kept waking up too. I guess I'll see as I get more and more info added to my chart.

Other than that still feeling a bit off colour but better than I was last night.


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you BBH. It's an incredibly scary time.

What exactly happened to your friend?


----------



## Webbykinskt

Sorry to hear that HG :hugs: I hope it turns out to be fine xx


----------



## Laura91

Hi everyone :hi: Another busy weekend on here I see!

Hit Girl, I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

My dear AF buggered off on Friday :happydance: but she was only here for 3 days :wacko: (not that I'm complaining!)

How is everyone? xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

So sorry hit :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Im here for you anytime you need to talk chic!


----------



## Smile181c

Agreed!


----------



## sharonfruit

> Just came back from seeing the doc, having an ultrasound (tummy and internal) and having lots of blood taken.
> 
> Seems there's a rather large clot in there that's closer to the opening than the little dot (which is what they think is the little embryo). I'm seeing the doctor again on Wednesday (the day after tomorrow). Everyone I saw was incredibly lovely and empathetic to what I was going through. My husband left work and was there for everything. The sonographer said it could go either way but she thinks it will most likely end up a mc. I've been preparing myself for this ever since the first bleed happened and actually well before that. My gorgeous doctor said that 1 in 4 pregnancies will not work and and it's just nature's way of taking care of everything. My husband has been beyond amazing.
> 
> I think I'll take my ticker down until I know more.
> 
> Love you all. xxx

HG I'm so sorry I know what you are going through and it is an incredibly scary time. Try and take it easy and don't worry too much, we are all here for you if you need to talk. I hope the little bean is doing okay and fingers crossed all will work out fine. Got your little bean in my thoughts and prayers xXxXx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> Thank you BBH. It's an incredibly scary time.
> 
> What exactly happened to your friend?

She had some red bleeding when she wiped with the toilet roll when she was about 5 or 6 weeks. She didn't have any cramps or anything though. She was so worried that she was going to lose the baby. I made her ring the hospital and she spoke to someone on an early pregnancy unit. They booked her in for a scan for when she was 8 weeks (by her last period date). They said that if they scanned her before that time they might see a pregnancy sac but might not be able to see a clear heart beat in which case they wouldnt have been able to say if the baby was ok etc. She kind of convinced herself that she'd lost the baby but when she went for the scan the heart was beating away and they said everything was fine. I think she had a couple more bleeds in her pregnancy but said that everything was ok then aswell. He was absolutely fine when he was born and is absolutely gorgeous now :happydance:

My cousin's wife is also pregnant now. I think she's about 32 weeks with her first baby. I don't see them very often but i know she had a bleed when she was 10 weeks and worried herself sick that something was wrong. She had a scan and everything was ok. I don't think shes had anymore bleeds since.

I really hope you are ok too hitgirl. I've got everything crossed for you... :hugs:

x


----------



## sharonfruit

Honestly loads of people bleed through their pregnancies and its totally normal, so many people told me stories about their happy endings after a scare when I had my first bleed. Unfortunately I wasn't one of the lucky ones, but I really hope you are! x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Laura91 said:


> Hi everyone :hi: Another busy weekend on here I see!
> 
> Hit Girl, I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> My dear AF buggered off on Friday :happydance: but she was only here for 3 days :wacko: (not that I'm complaining!)
> 
> How is everyone? xx

Hi Laura :hi:

My AF has buggered off too! :happydance:

I'm CD7 today and i'm convinced i ovulated on CD10 last cycle so i could be approaching the big O again :)

We BD'd last night and used the Conceive Plus for the first time. It was weird!!! :haha: I squirted some inside using a syringe and DH put some on his 'fella' and we were good to go!! I've heard stories that it can dry up quickly but it didn't for us. If anything it felt a bit 'stingy' inside for about an hour afterwards but that soon went away. I was hoping i wasn't going to end up allergic to it as that would have messed up all our BDing plans this cycle!

My DH wanted to go for round 2 this morning! I had to resist thinking that his :spermy: wouldnt be up to their best so soon after last night! Think we will try to BD again tomorrow then go for every other day if we can. 

I have a feeling Conceive Plus will become my new best friend - especially if it helps us get a sticky bean :thumbup:

x


----------



## Laura91

:hi: Ooh I'm CD6 today :thumbup: Although I have no idea when I ovulate because my cycles are being rebellious! I think I'm gonna try the Conveive Plus in a few months. I think if I came home with it now, OH would be slightly annoyed lol! This month I'm just gonna try and get some BD'ing in every other day, I don't know what else I can do..

Although I did read that for every year you are on BCP, it takes a month to get out of your system. I was on them for nearly 6 years so 6 months to get out of me. I've been off them since August so I'm now maybe 5 months through? Hopefully we'll get our BFP soon :thumbup: xx


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH - Sounds good to me, I think I will mention Conceive Plus to my OH this week and see what he thinks. Do you get the syringe with it, seems a bit medical doesnt it :haha:

I dont know how I'm doing with my baby making plans this cycle. Cant seem to pinpoint ovulation. The OPKs havent picked anything up but I think I had a bit of EWCM yesterday. We BD'd CD9, 11 & 12. Now I'm on CD 14 and not seeing OH until Wed. So if I ov between now and Wed afternoon I'm pretty sure this isn't going to be my month. Hopefully if I ov late on Wed I can catch the eggy.. I'm probably thinking too much into this, but I wish we could have done it today and tomorrow then I'd be happy we did everyhing we could x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Laura91 said:


> :hi: Ooh I'm CD6 today :thumbup: Although I have no idea when I ovulate because my cycles are being rebellious! I think I'm gonna try the Conveive Plus in a few months. I think if I came home with it now, OH would be slightly annoyed lol! This month I'm just gonna try and get some BD'ing in every other day, I don't know what else I can do..
> 
> Although I did read that for every year you are on BCP, it takes a month to get out of your system. I was on them for nearly 6 years so 6 months to get out of me. I've been off them since August so I'm now maybe 5 months through? Hopefully we'll get our BFP soon :thumbup: xx

I hope thats not true as it'll mean 14 months for me :nope:

Yeah, come on lil beans - we are ready for you now :baby:

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> BBH - Sounds good to me, I think I will mention Conceive Plus to my OH this week and see what he thinks. Do you get the syringe with it, seems a bit medical doesnt it :haha:
> 
> I dont know how I'm doing with my baby making plans this cycle. Cant seem to pinpoint ovulation. The OPKs havent picked anything up but I think I had a bit of EWCM yesterday. We BD'd CD9, 11 & 12. Now I'm on CD 14 and not seeing OH until Wed. So if I ov between now and Wed afternoon I'm pretty sure this isn't going to be my month. Hopefully if I ov late on Wed I can catch the eggy.. I'm probably thinking too much into this, but I wish we could have done it today and tomorrow then I'd be happy we did everyhing we could x

The syringe doesn't come with it but we had a spare one from a first aid kit so i thought it would be perfect for squirting! It felt so strange once it was in - like if i laughed it would all get squeezed out!

I think that if you ovulate today or tomorrow then you won't definitely be out as its best to BD a few days before ovulation. Even if you ovulate wednesday - the egg can live for up to 24 hours so you are still in with a chance

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

One girl on here said that she BD'd 7 days before ovulation and used Conceive Plus - that was the onlu time she BD'd that month and she got a BFP!

x


----------



## sharonfruit

Awh thanks, so can you just squirt it in like straight from the tube or do you use your fingers. I'm blushing just thinking about it :haha: x


----------



## sharonfruit

> One girl on here said that she BD'd 7 days before ovulation and used Conceive Plus - that was the onlu time she BD'd that month and she got a BFP!
> 
> x

Thats me persuaded. Texting OH as we speak x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

When i unscrewed the cap of the tube i realised that the tip of the syringe fit perfectly into the end of the tube, so i lifted the tube upside down then drew back 2.5ml into the syringe. Then (sorry if TMI :blush:) I inserted the syringe so it was near my cervix then squirted it all in :blush::blush::blush:

x


----------



## Smile181c

There is no such thing as TMI in here :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> One girl on here said that she BD'd 7 days before ovulation and used Conceive Plus - that was the onlu time she BD'd that month and she got a BFP!
> 
> x
> 
> Thats me persuaded. Texting OH as we speak xClick to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Come on Mr Fruit - please let Mrs Fruit have some slippy baby making lube :haha:

x


----------



## sharonfruit

I dont know how to mention it to OH without freaking him out, I need to try and explain what it does in man-terms...? X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> There is no such thing as TMI in here :haha:

There certainly isn't when i've just given a step by step account of how to lube my cervix up! :haha::haha::haha:

x


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies!
AF should be away tomorrow thankfully! =]
Hubby wants to BD the day before the day of and the day after O
So giving that a try and hoping that works in our favour!


----------



## Smile181c

I wish I knew what day I conceived so I could be a bit more helpful :dohh: x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> I dont know how to mention it to OH without freaking him out, I need to try and explain what it does in man-terms...? X

I said to him that i was worried i wasn't producing enough EWCM due to being on the pill for so long. And that my CM was hostile to his :spermy: I then casually mentioned CPlus and how it works and he was like 'thats bollocks'. Theres nothing wrong with you 'down there' :haha: And that lube is obviously a money making thing targeted at women who would do anything for a baby.

2 periods later he turned round and said 'why dont you go get some of that stuff you were talking about?' :happydance::happydance::happydance: I jumped at the chance and 10 minutes later i was the proud owner of a shiny new tube of Conceive Plus!!

x


----------



## sharonfruit

I sent this ... 'can i buy some conceive plus lubricant it makes the sperm live longer and means i will be wet. woopscoop' :haha:

Im nervous now waiting for a reply x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> Hiya ladies!
> AF should be away tomorrow thankfully! =]
> Hubby wants to BD the day before the day of and the day after O
> So giving that a try and hoping that works in our favour!

Thats what we tried to do last cycle but to be fair i'm not 100% sure i did ovulate CD10 - i THINK i did, but don't KNOW i did

Good luck Queen...

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dunno when I O, I just use the calc and hope that its correct.
So hopefully it works out! :D


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> I sent this ... 'can i buy some conceive plus lubricant it makes the sperm live longer and means i will be wet. woopscoop' :haha:
> 
> Im nervous now waiting for a reply x

:rofl: Will he be at work when he reads it? Imagine his face!

x


----------



## flamingpanda

You guys are selling this to me, would you mind convincing my partner please? :D


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: I dont think he is at work, he's going to Belfast to visit his family so maybe on his way to the airport about now, his flight is at 4pm xx


----------



## sharonfruit

he replied saying 'lol' and i said 'is that a yes?' and he said 'yea' 

EXCITED!

yay for conceive plus, im gonna order some online with some prenatal vits!!!! X


----------



## sharonfruit

And YAY for student loan day ;) x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> And YAY for student loan day ;) x

If only your LEA knew your student loan was going towards Conceive Plus :winkwink:

I should be on commision for this stuff! :haha:

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

flamingpanda said:


> You guys are selling this to me, would you mind convincing my partner please? :D

I think you should use Sharon Fruit's idea and text him saying it'll make you wet! :boat:

x


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: you have definitely sold it well! It better work or ill be calling you for a refund!! Xxx


----------



## Laura91

BabyBumpHope said:


> I said to him that i was worried i wasn't producing enough EWCM due to being on the pill for so long. And that my CM was hostile to his :spermy: I then casually mentioned CPlus and how it works and he was like *'thats bollocks'. Theres nothing wrong with you 'down there'  And that lube is obviously a money making thing targeted at women who would do anything for a baby*...

I actually laughed out loud at this comment and had to lie and say I got a text from my mum to everyone else in the office :dohh:! That sounds exactly like my OH, I could actually picture him saying it :haha:!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Laura91 said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> I said to him that i was worried i wasn't producing enough EWCM due to being on the pill for so long. And that my CM was hostile to his :spermy: I then casually mentioned CPlus and how it works and he was like *'thats bollocks'. Theres nothing wrong with you 'down there'  And that lube is obviously a money making thing targeted at women who would do anything for a baby*...
> 
> I actually laughed out loud at this comment and had to lie and say I got a text from my mum to everyone else in the office :dohh:! That sounds exactly like my OH, I could actually picture him saying it :haha:!Click to expand...

:rofl: 

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

My hubby is so blunt and honest!

x


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl:


----------



## Laura91

BabyBumpHope said:


> My hubby is so blunt and honest!
> 
> x

Mine too unfortunately haha! x


----------



## sharonfruit

Just got a positive OPK so I will not be getting my hopes up this cycle! At least I know when I ov now though! CD14 - How unoriginal :haha: x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG My Baby Fetal Doppler just got here in the mail I so can't wait to use it


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hit Girl said:


> Just came back from seeing the doc, having an ultrasound (tummy and internal) and having lots of blood taken.
> 
> Seems there's a rather large clot in there that's closer to the opening than the little dot (which is what they think is the little embryo). I'm seeing the doctor again on Wednesday (the day after tomorrow). Everyone I saw was incredibly lovely and empathetic to what I was going through. My husband left work and was there for everything. The sonographer said it could go either way but she thinks it will most likely end up a mc. I've been preparing myself for this ever since the first bleed happened and actually well before that. My gorgeous doctor said that 1 in 4 pregnancies will not work and and it's just nature's way of taking care of everything. My husband has been beyond amazing.
> 
> I think I'll take my ticker down until I know more.
> 
> Love you all. xxx

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers HG!! xx


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> And YAY for student loan day ;) x

HAHAHAHA! SAME! just got myself some new shoes and booked a massage hahahaha ;-) xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

How are all you lovely ladies today?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> How are all you lovely ladies today?

I'm good thanks Queen :thumbup:

I'm trying to stay positive for this cycle.....we WILL catch this egg!!!

How about you?

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im alright, been a bit emotional today!
But im eating chocolate so its making it better lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I feel so tired lately I even went to bed early last night


----------



## flamingpanda

Lol, mentioned conceive plus to my partner and he said maybe in a few months if nothing's happened.

Does anyone know if UTI pains are a sign? It doesn't burn when I pee but I keep getting that stinging sensation randomly.


----------



## dontworry

Angie - Take me to Disney World with you! :thumbup:

In regards to flying - I would go. I don't really have any explanation, but I would fly any time at all, as long as the doctor said it was fine! I just had this picture of someone delivering in a plane over two countries - where would your baby be "born" on their birth certificate? Lmao. Highly, HIGHLY unlikely since you can't fly that far along, but a crazy thought!

flamingpanda - I think it's just fine if you take painkillers (like Advil or something similar) during TTC. I do/did - I suffer from chronic migraines and its literally the only relief I get (taking the meds, or drinking loads of caffeine, lol!). If you're worried, you could always ask the doc when you do your visit. :)

medic - I adore the picture you've got on your avatar. It makes me giggle every time I see it lol! 

Hit Girl - sending you all of my love, babe. :hugs: I can only imagine what you're feeling right now. I'm so glad to hear that Hit Man is taking care of you and being a great guy, and your doctor sounds like a star. It sounds like you're in great hands and I can only hope that great things come out of this for you. :flower: Tons and tons of love headed your way.

Jennifer - Have you ever used one of those at home? I'm curious as to how they work! 

Hope all the rest of you are well! We're taking a break from the NTNP/TTC scene, though we haven't done the deed yet so don't know what will happen lol. I'm staying completely carefree and unworried though, which is a lovely feeling after last month's fiasco. :) I do think I'm getting sick AGAIN, which is just ridiculous! I had such a bad cold last month and I'm already getting one again, though this one feels almost like a stomach flu - can't keep any food in my system, just liquids. :( Poo. <--Literally.


----------



## MommaAlexis

This lady got a new job! Part time and only in the afternoons, so lots of sleepy time. hopefully this will work! HG, Hubby and I are sending you sticky baby dust!


----------



## dontworry

Yay!! That is great news, Alex! What kind of work are you going to be doing?


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's a call center for non profit organizations, like breast cancer blah blah asking for donations. My roomie said it was 13 bucks an hour, but not sure about that. We'll see! It's sitting down all day too so can hopefully do it for longer periods. I start on Thursday!


----------



## dontworry

Sounds perfect! That sounds like great pay to begin with, too! I only got $11/hour working at the bank, and I thought that was amazing! Lmao. I was making more by the hour than Terron had been after working the same place for two years. :haha:


----------



## boofangie

i hope hit girl is okay! been thinking about her all day xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

dontworry said:


> In regards to flying - I would go. I don't really have any explanation, but I would fly any time at all, as long as the doctor said it was fine! I just had this picture of someone delivering in a plane over two countries - where would your baby be "born" on their birth certificate? Lmao. Highly, HIGHLY unlikely since you can't fly that far along, but a crazy thought!

Actually, a baby was born just this past October on a Toronto-bound Air India flight. She was born over Kazakhstan I believe. I never heard what they did about her nationality, but it was an Indian doctor who now lives in Canada who delivered the baby. The plane flight was another 9 hours before the woman and bay got to the hospital.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Any news on HG? I'm with you Angie...been worrying/thinking about her all day! I hope no news is good news.

I am excited for testing soon...I just feel weird lately, and if I don't get a BFP, I think it will be time to talk with a doctor about what I'm experience lately. Weird stomach issues, constant fatigue, back pain, nausea, crankiness, headaches, and even thinking about eating meat/looking at meat/smelling meat makes me gag. I basically feel like junk, but am not sick...

Since these are very atypical for me (even in relation to AF), something is up. I'm thinking it could be related to my new prenatal vitamin...so need to have my doc see if something isn't sitting well with me. Anyone had trouble with prenatals making them ill??


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey everyone! I'm just lying here on the couch watching crap tv and taking it easy so I figured why not chat with my girlies? :) I have a laptop damnit.

I've been okay. I've been trying to deal with and accept what could be happening to me which is really scary but I'm not in control so what can I do besides take it easy. I'm still getting AF cramps but they're milder than before, my boobs are still sore and I don't know if I'm imagining it but I'm getting the tiniest waves of nausea.

Yesterday was so full-on. Considering that I panic slightly just seeing the doctor, having the ultrasounds and the blood tests was HUGE for me. One of the ultrasounds was sticking this probe up my lady-flower and it felt weird but nothing like a pap-smear. Nowhere near as uncomfortable as that.

I know it sounds silly but since I had the initial bleeding I was afraid to poo because I was scared it would force everything in there out. I told my superstar doctor this and she laughed but said she completely understood why I felt that way. I've done 3 poops since then and it hasn't made it worse. Also, seeing the haematoma/clot on the ultrasound has made me realise that I should expect a bit more bleeding for the next few days no matter what the outcome because most likely, that stuff is going to come out.

I got a surprise phone call this morning from the midwife who works with my obstetrician (this is the obstetrician I haven't even seen yet and haven't even got a referral for, but I'm booked in for early Feb). I called them yesterday and spoke to the receptionist and she said I should call my GP as I didn't have a referral yet. So I was very surprised to hear from this midwife this morning. She was so lovely and just wanted to see how I was and how it all went yesterday. She said that people will tell me that it's for the best and I have every right to want to smash them in the face with a plank of wood. :rofl: Don't worry if you're thinking, "oh shit, I was thinking 'it's for the best'", don't worry as I've been thinking that too. She was awesome and it was incredibly touching that she called to check up on me.

BBH, that's great to hear about your friend. So far that sounds like exactly what's happening here. I say that cautiously though.

Sharon, I know you completely understand what I'm feeling and I appreciate your love so much.

Jess, I was going to email you with all this drama but I was a bit frazzled. Love you so much.

Hell, I love you ALL so much and I'm feeling your love. (Love travels by first-class express post.) :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Congrats on the new gig Alex! *high five*


----------



## xopiinkiieox

HG - Still sending positive thoughts, prayers, and love to you, Mr. HG, and Hit Bean! I love that your midwife called...nice to see that people are so caring and helpful when you need them most! We're all here if you need to chat!


----------



## Hit Girl

Annie, you're amazing. Thank you so much beautiful, it means a lot. :hugs:


You know, I was so focussed on hoping I could actually fall pregnant, I never really thought about the stress of the little bean staying in there. (Well, I did but not as much.)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Forum hugs ! <3


----------



## Hit Girl

Alex, I love the look of your sweetpea! :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

I keep wanting to poke the screen. I don't like how it turns into a prune later. That's sounds so gross and un-cute.


----------



## dontworry

Prune does sound kind of gross, lol. Maybe you'll poo more at that stage, bahaha.

HG - Your midwife sounds like a star! I never hear of sweet doctors and medical people around here, as depressing as that sounds! No worries about emailing me, I definitely understand being frazzled. :hugs:

I still feel like crap. I haven't had anything to eat since I tried eating soup earlier, and the thought of food just makes me feel ill right now. My momma thinks I probably have a 24 hour stomach flu. :( Bleh! The only thing that makes me feel better is this diet soda - the bubbles settle my stomach, but I can't stand the taste anymore lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

You poor sweetheart! Yes, it does sound like a yucky tummy flu. The most important thing is to keep your fluids up. But I'm sure you know this. You're no dumbass.

My superstar doctor just phoned and she said all my levels are looking good but I have to go in tomorrow for an injection because I'm a negative blood type. :shrug:

This is a bit of good news but I'm not counting any chickens here if you know what I mean.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I only just today read about the Rh - negative / Positive fiasco that can happen. I'm so paranoid now haha.


----------



## dontworry

I don't even know my blood type. I forgot to ask them last time I got my blood drawn! I've only had it taken two times now. I really want to donate someday.


----------



## Hit Girl

I don't even really know what it's all about but I know it's a good thing I'm getting it asap.


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's basically, let's say you're blood type Rh Positive, but your hubby is Rh Negative. If the baby is Rh negative, it could see the baby as a foreign cell, and treat it like it would a virus. Usually it can't tell for the first born because their blood hasn't touched yours, but because the two bloods can mix during labour or if there are complications, you can produce antibodies for any pregnancies hereafter. I'm not sure what the needle was for again, but I think it's to prevent your cells from noticing the foreign cells, aka baby.


----------



## dontworry

Yeah the jab/shot is to protect baby, if I remember correctly. I've never heard any horror stories about it though, as it's obviously pretty easy to tell your blood type and prevent anything bad from happening!

PS - I am a happy camper right now! Just discovered Doctor Who is on Netflix. Looks like I'm not going to bed tonight!


----------



## Hit Girl

Ah ha! So, this baby (if everything's okay) will be alright regarding the Rh needle?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yerp. Any second babies I'd let them know right off the bat in case you need the needle again. I don't even know my blood type. o.o


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> Yeah the jab/shot is to protect baby, if I remember correctly. I've never heard any horror stories about it though, as it's obviously pretty easy to tell your blood type and prevent anything bad from happening!
> 
> PS - I am a happy camper right now! Just discovered Doctor Who is on Netflix. Looks like I'm not going to bed tonight!

Thanks Jess and Alex. I hope it won't affect this baby in a bad way - I don't mean in terms of a bad reaction, but in terms of this baby not benefiting from the positive effects. But you said it's only for future babies and not the first one.

Jess, I just discovered 30 episodes of SNL available to Aussies online. Woohoo! I've never seen a full episode of it. My night's sorted.


----------



## Smile181c

All of the women in my family are Rh Negative, so I most likely will be too so I'll get the injection too..I think its call an anti-d injection over here.

Sending you a shower of babydust HG! Hold on baby bean! Xx


----------



## Smile181c

Also just so you know HG, if you ever need to talk outside of bnb I can pm you my email address :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you Chloe. :) How are you feeling?


----------



## dontworry

I hadn't ever seen an entire episode until I found them on Hulu! Freaking hilarious!! I never realized how many famous people got their start on SNL!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm okay, symptoms are getting worse each day though! :dohh:

Had a lot of dull cramping, with twinges on both sides (it better not be twins! :haha:) and my boobs are killing me today. I'm actually wearing a maternity bra lol cause my underwired ones are causing me too much grief! Matt said last night that he'd noticed that they've gotten bigger and my nipples are bigger and darker too lol 

How are you feeling? x


----------



## flamingpanda

Glad to hear you're doing ok HG. Kept thinking about you yesterday. Keep us updated and if you're already resting it sounds like you're doing all you can.


----------



## Laura91

Morning everyone :hi:

Hit Girl - I'm glad everything's getting sorted for you :hugs: x

Alex - Congrats on the new job :thumbup: x

Jess - Sorry you're feeling crappy again :hugs: x

Chloe - Glad you're okay even with the symptoms lol! x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha you won't hear me complaining! (yet!)


----------



## Laura91

Haha! Your bump/bloat pic on your journal is so cute! I think I read that you've now gone off of Louis/Louie? Have you got other names in mind?


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks :) Did you see the one I posted last night - I was HUGE! it's gone back down now though thankfully! :haha:

Yep, I still like Louis, but OH has gone off it! His new interest is Oscar :) x


----------



## Laura91

Yeah I saw last nights, I wonder if you'll have a really big bump?

Aww I like Oscar too, my friend has a son called Oscar (he's only 1) and she calls him Oscar bean - as he was called bean when she was pregnant lol x


----------



## Smile181c

Aw that's so sweet :)

Yep I reckon I'll be the size of a house lol even bigger if it's bloody twins lol the more I think about it the more I convince myself that there's 2 in there!


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm alright. Still lying here on the couch. DH is doing everything for me and he really doesn't have to. I'm seeing my GP tomorrow to get the jab (which is apparently the first of three) and getting the results of the blood tests and ultrasounds. Also have to get the referral for the Ob. Bleeding isn't heavy at all. Varies between nothing at all, pinky discharge and brown stuff. Most of the time barely there, but I'm wearing a pad just in case. The cramps that I had a week ago have eased up a lot. Still not out of the woods.


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> Aw that's so sweet :)
> 
> Yep I reckon I'll be the size of a house lol even bigger if it's bloody twins lol the more I think about it the more I convince myself that there's 2 in there!

Is there a real chance of twins?


----------



## flamingpanda

Ugh I feel dreadful today, I keep getting waves of cramps/headache/nausea. Am I really creative enough to be imagining all of this? I keep telling myself I don't "feel" pregnant (whatever that means) but then I start to feel sick again and I question myself. The thing is everything I read says it's far too early for any symptoms. I'm so confused, I just want to go back to bed. :(


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> Aw that's so sweet :)
> Yep I reckon I'll be the size of a house lol even bigger if it's bloody twins lol the more I think about it the more I convince myself that there's 2 in there!

Aww I'ma keep my fingers crossed for 2 for you :winkwink: xx



Hit Girl said:


> I'm alright. Still lying here on the couch. DH is doing everything for me and he really doesn't have to....

Glad you're ok(ish) HG :hugs: xx


----------



## Hit Girl

You're feeling tired too? Oooh, I can't wait! :)


----------



## Smile181c

Hit Girl said:


> I'm alright. Still lying here on the couch. DH is doing everything for me and he really doesn't have to. I'm seeing my GP tomorrow to get the jab (which is apparently the first of three) and getting the results of the blood tests and ultrasounds. Also have to get the referral for the Ob. Bleeding isn't heavy at all. Varies between nothing at all, pinky discharge and brown stuff. Most of the time barely there, but I'm wearing a pad just in case. The cramps that I had a week ago have eased up a lot. Still not out of the woods.

All seems good at the moment. Praying that the bleeding stops and bean sticks around!! :dust:



Hit Girl said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> Aw that's so sweet :)
> 
> Yep I reckon I'll be the size of a house lol even bigger if it's bloody twins lol the more I think about it the more I convince myself that there's 2 in there!
> 
> Is there a real chance of twins?Click to expand...

Yeah lol I have quite a few pairs on my side of the family, but are they meant to skip a generation? If so, then it would be my kids that are at risk of multiples, and not me! Now I know that OH would be happy with twins, I feel much better about the fact that it could be lol



flamingpanda said:


> Ugh I feel dreadful today, I keep getting waves of cramps/headache/nausea. Am I really creative enough to be imagining all of this? I keep telling myself I don't "feel" pregnant (whatever that means) but then I start to feel sick again and I question myself. The thing is everything I read says it's far too early for any symptoms. I'm so confused, I just want to go back to bed. :(

All good symptoms! And 4DPO isn't _that_ early!



Laura91 said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> Aw that's so sweet :)
> Yep I reckon I'll be the size of a house lol even bigger if it's bloody twins lol the more I think about it the more I convince myself that there's 2 in there!
> 
> Aww I'ma keep my fingers crossed for 2 for you :winkwink: xxClick to expand...

haha thanks


----------



## disneydarling

Sorry to hear about everyting you've been going through Hitgirl, sending you lots of love, and hope everything works out ok:flower:


----------



## sharonfruit

Hit Girl things are sounding great so far, I hope everything stays positive for you xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

sharonfruit said:


> Hit Girl things are sounding great so far, I hope everything stays positive for you xxx

That means a lot from you. :hugs: I think you are incredibly strong and amazing for coming through your experience the way you have. xxx


----------



## Webbykinskt

Hope you're okay HG. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

HG Hope you are doing well!
Have been thinking about you lately.
:hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you Katie & Miranda. :hugs: It's just the waiting that is really hard right now. The next scan is in 2 weeks and that seems like forever away. I'm doing as little as possible right now and resting. I don't really know what else to do. :(


----------



## Webbykinskt

Hit Girl said:


> Thank you Katie & Miranda. :hugs: It's just the waiting that is really hard right now. The next scan is in 2 weeks and that seems like forever away. I'm doing as little as possible right now and resting. I don't really know what else to do. :(

That's all you can do hun. xx


----------



## Smile181c

There's nothing else you can do chica. Resting is what's best for bubs right now. As long as you're doing that then you'll know you've done everything in your power xx


----------



## sharonfruit

The waiting is awful. Its so cruel that you are unable to sit back and enjoy your pregnancy :( x


----------



## Hit Girl

I feel bad because I'm not helping out much or doing any work (I freelance so I can do whatever I want :) ) but I know I have to do this. It's just so frustrating having to wait. And if everything is okay at the moment, I'm worried I'll be a total wreck for the rest of it. I just want whatever is supposed to happen, to happen, and if bub is meant to stay in there, I hope it's okay. I'm a ball of nerves right now.


----------



## sharonfruit

I know I feel the same about future pregnancies, whenever I get my BFP I'll be a wreck until I see a heartbeat at least x


----------



## Hit Girl

Yes, that's exactly how I feel. And constantly freaking out about going to the toilet, worrying that I'll see something when I wipe.


----------



## sharonfruit

When my bleeding first started I was running to the toilet about once an hour looking for blood. I know this sounds mad but I felt so guilty on OH I didnt want to tell him that there was any blood/spotting as I didn't want him to get upset/freak out. In the end he has been a lot stronger than me about the whole thing x


----------



## Hit Girl

Sharon that is so awful. I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Your OH sounds incredible. :hugs: I've told DH everything's that's happened so far as it's been happening. Like your OH, he's a lot stronger than I am and wonderfully supportive.


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG I was just about to brush my teeth and put toothpaste on my toothbrush and I suddenly felt really pukey. I can't bring myself do do it. This is a first. What the hell?


----------



## Smile181c

Good sign! I've nearly gagged on my toothbrush a couple of times and had to hurry through brushing my teeth!


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> Good sign! I've nearly gagged on my toothbrush a couple of times and had to hurry through brushing my teeth!

Just did exactly that. I couldn't even look at my toothpaste spit. :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Good sign!! X


----------



## Smile181c

I dread brushing my teeth now just in case lol and I go really slow when I'm brushing my back teeth so I don't activate the gag reflex :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm wondering if the wave of nausea was just from all the 'what if?'-ing I'm doing right now. :shrug: A LOT of 'what if'-ing happening here. :(


----------



## Smile181c

I doubt it was from the 'what if'ing you've been doing. Bean is still in place, and you're still pregnant so you're gonna have the symptoms :hugs: I've got everything and more crossed for you that baby sticks in place!


----------



## Hit Girl

Thanks Chloe. :hugs: It'll be interesting (and scary) to find out what my doctor thinks when I see her tomorrow. Nervous as hell about it. I'm almost afraid to say it out loud but I haven't had any bleeding/spotting tonight. Nothing when I wipe. I haven't had any discharge either and it usually only comes out with discharge. Who knows what tomorrow will bring. I'm preparing myself for the worst.


----------



## Smile181c

I wish I could say something to lift your spirits but I understand how I'd be feeling in your position, so I know that there isn't anything I can say to make it better :hugs:

I'll just be here waiting with the massive hugs and all the baby dust in the world for you, no matter the outcome! :hugs: :dust: x


----------



## dontworry

Prepare for the worst but we're ALL hoping for the best, my love! You deserve good things! Just stay positive and try not to think much about it. :hugs: We're all sending good thoughts and tons of love to you and bean. <3

I hope everyone's doing well today!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Jess, you just reminded me of my old boss. I used to work at a call center as a trainer, so when opening up my screens, I'd have my script up for if I made a sale, and a script up for if they screamed at me to put them on the do not call list. Apparently I was one of like 10 people in the building that did that. So my boss used to joke that I hoped for the best but prepared for the worst. :) 

I hope you and LO will be fine!! :( You need to be my bump buddy! So, make it all okay in there. Sit down, have a talk with baby, and tell it you'll give it cookies for a week if it stays in there.


----------



## dontworry

It's one of my favorite sayings. :) It helps me to be a little more optimistic when I need it. I'm usually much more optimistic about other people's problems than my own, though, lmao. Isn't that how it always works?
I don't know how you work in a call center!! I don't have the ballz to do that. Dealing with all of the screaming and whatnot lol.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

It seems so quiet in here these past couple of days! Usually I have 10 pages to catch up on...not so much lately!

HG - Still thinking about you. Hope all is well.

One of my husband's coworkers is pregnant...and I am happy for her, but SO jealous! Haha. Just wishing it was me...or one of you lovely ladies! It will be our time soon...I'm just used to instant gratification!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, I'm normally not hormonal lol! I am really nervous about mood swings at work.


----------



## Hit Girl

Well guys, the bleeding just got heavier and it's very red. It was dripping into the loo just like a light/moderate period.

I guess that's it. :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Oh HG...I'm so sorry. I can't imagine what you're feeling. Sending love, hugs, and prayers your way. Please let us know what we can do. X


----------



## Hit Girl

My heart is pretty much breaking right now. I'm bawling my eyes out.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Oh, I wish I could hug you... You have been so welcoming and kind to me, and I can't stand seeing good people hurting. I can't imagine what you're going through, and I sure don't have the perfect to say, but I'm here to listen! hugs hugs hugs love love love!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Annie, :hugs: .

I think the thing that's really upsetting me right now is that I still feel pregnant. I even had more morning sickness this morning. It's devastating knowing that I'm probably not pregnant anymore even though I still feel like I am. 

I've contacted my doctor and old her what happened when I got home from seeing her. She wants me to have another blood test tomorrow morning. I had my anti-d jab in my hip about an hour before the main bleeding started and she said the medicine would have definitely made it in time. I still don't have any cramps and I haven't bled much at all since the not-so-good one earlier. I'm just waiting for it to really start now.

Sorry I'm being such a Debbie Downer.


----------



## MommaAlexis

You *WILL *BE MY BUMP BUDDY!!!! Bean, you get back in your hole. Like one of the other girls said, you are not allowed to leave her uterus before 37 weeks EVEN IF YOU LEAVE A NOTE!! :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Believe me Alex, I REALLY REALLY REALLY want to be your bump buddy. :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm determined to send sticky wishes through the air! I'm focusing all my energy not spent scavenging for food thinking about you keeping this LO! I use exclamation marks because I mean business, little embryo.


----------



## flamingpanda

I'm so sorry HG. Nothing else to say but :hugs:


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl - Hope you're as okay as you can be :hugs: xxx


----------



## boofangie

:hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

wish i could give you some massive cuddles hit girl! Life is so cruel at times! Hope Hit Man is taking good care of you! Here for you any time xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

I nearly cried when I read that post just now :hugs:

Can't imagine what you're going through right now, my heart is breaking for you. I'm keeping everything crossed that the anti D injection did the trick and the blood is just the blood clot clearing and bean is still firmly in place. 

Send so much sticky dust through the ether to you HG I don't wanna lose you as my bump buddy either!! xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

Big love and hugs hitgirl, thinking of u lots xxx


----------



## Webbykinskt

Oh HG! :cry: I feel your pain, I really do. I understand you're in a very difficult position. In my work I've seen it go both ways so I can't really make a judgement. This is why it's so hard to tell. All I can suggest is keep a track of all the bleeding and/or cramps so you know what's going on. It well could be just the clot coming away... And bean could be snuggled up tight so keep some optimism :hug: What has the doctor said the plan is? Xx


----------



## sharonfruit

> Well guys, the bleeding just got heavier and it's very red. It was dripping into the loo just like a light/moderate period.
> 
> I guess that's it.

HG I am so sorry, but maybe its just the clot clearing. If you need to talk please PM me or I can give you my email address. I really feel for you and will be thinking of you all day xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you for the love everyone. It all means more than you'll ever know. I've been in tears all night. This is so hard. I haven't had any more bleeding since, it's just a little bit brown when I wipe. I'm scared and confused and really really sad. 

Katie, I have to go for another blood test first thing tomorrow morning to check my levels. My guess is that they would be showing signs of dropping? I think she wants me to go for another ultrasound on the 23rd or 24th to see what's going on in there. It would be a repeat of the scans I had on Monday.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

HG - Still thinking about you! Hoping you get good news, and that bean is still snuggled up in there.


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you Annie. :hugs:



Please everyone, feel free to discuss other things. Don't feel we have to talk about this debacle of mine. I'm sure there are many other things worth talking about. :thumbup:


----------



## disneydarling

Oh, Hitgirl, I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through! Sending you lots of hugs:hugs:xxx


----------



## dontworry

HG - :hugs: and tons of love. Like the other girls said, maybe it was just the clot, but still, I can't even imagine the feelings... :( We're here for you, update us as soon as you're ready. <3


----------



## xopiinkiieox

It's so quiet in here today. Hope everyone is okay...especially you HG. :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Feels kinda wrong talking all cheerful when we're all holding our breath waiting for our lovely HG's answer!


----------



## Smile181c

Alex you're so right!

Thinking of you HG xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Just heard from the doctor about this morning's blood test. My hcg levels were up since my last test but they should be a little higher. I have bled a bit more today but nothing like what I think I should be. Maybe that's to come. It's so on and off right now. The doctor says it still could be okay but it sounds like it's not a viable pregnancy. If it's going to happen, I just want my body to take care of it now. I don't want to lose it later on when it's much harder. I'm worried that my body won't do what it should do.


----------



## Smile181c

It's all so confusing! :hugs: I can understand the feeling of just wanting to know, I can't imagine how it must feel being in limbo like this. Are they going to do another blood test? xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Yeah, she wants me to get another test on Monday morning. I've just done a bit of reading on other threads and I shouldn't expect to properly miscarry until my hcg levels have really dropped. If they're still high (as they are now) it will hold onto it, so I really do have to sit here and wait. If it's not viable, I have to trust that the levels will drop and I'll have a proper mc.


----------



## Smile181c

Have they gone down the route of what will happen if the levels don't drop? Does that mean its viable? (Sorry if it's dumb question :dohh:)

xx


----------



## Hit Girl

That's what I'm worried about. What if it's not viable and the hcg levels don't drop? Terrified of this to be honest.

I don't hold out much hope that it is viable at this stage. So many unknowns. I hate this. The little dot measured small at the ultrasound (I read that ultrasounds can be out - but this one probably wasn't) and that combined with the bleeding and the not-quite-high-enough hcg levels.... most likely not great.


----------



## Smile181c

:nope: I'm so sorry HG - life is so cruel.

I'm still keeping everything crossed for you though, you never know when miracles can happen. I know we're all praying for you :hugs: x


----------



## Hit Girl

I am so scared of needing a D&C. I HATE being put under and I really really really don't want to do this.


----------



## Smile181c

:nope: 

I wouldn't want to be put under either. Have they definitely said you'll need one? xx


----------



## Hit Girl

No, they haven't. In fact my doctor said I really won't need one because I'm so early but I'm worried that it won't clear out in time/enough and I'll need one.

I swear I'm getting more and more scared of this thing.


----------



## Smile181c

I know it sounds silly (and feel free to tell me where to stick my crap advice lol) but try to calm down a bit - stressing won't help the situation in the slightest :hugs: 

If the doc thinks you won't need a d&c then chances are, you won't xx


----------



## dontworry

I don't know what to say to help, but keep your chin up, babe! :hugs:


----------



## Haylee.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs2: :hugs2:
I have been thinking of you HG x


----------



## Webbykinskt

Smile is right. If the dr doesn't think you'll need it then you probably won't. I've worked with ladies in your position HG and it's never easy but your body should be fine in sorting it all out. It's a really (pardon my french) shit position to be in, but you'll get there. I promise xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you Katie. :hugs: It is tremendously shithouse right now. (I speak fluent french :winkwink: ) Waiting is balls.


----------



## Webbykinskt

Hit Girl said:


> Thank you Katie. :hugs: It is tremendously shithouse right now. (I speak fluent french :winkwink: ) Waiting is balls.

I hear you. We're all behind you 100% so rant away but try and rest as much as you can xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Katie, you are so gorgeous!!! I'm trying to get as much rest as I can and get in as much rubbish tv watching as I possibly can! Also keeping my water intake up. I know that's really important no matter what.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

HG- So sorry you're going through all this! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I can send some glue to stick it back in there?


----------



## boofangie

thinking about you alot hit girl! all my love xxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sorry to hear what your going through HG


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm so sorry to hear what's happening hitgirl. Life is so cruel :( 

I want to give you a hug :hugs:

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hope you are ok hitgirl :hugs:

It's so quiet on here recently. How are you all getting on?

I'm now CD11 and in my fertile period again but already think i'm out this month. I've got a really bad head cold and swollen glands....borderline flu :nope: I feel like crap to be honest. I said i would try to BD every other day this month but that hasn't happened due to a UTI at the start of the month and now the flu. We have only dtd twice. One on CD6 and the other CD8. We have used Conceive Plus though so hoping that will allow the :spermy: to live longer. 

I have been really good aswell and cut out caffeine completely like i said i would (i honestly didn't think this was possible for me as i love my :coffee: )

I wanted to dtd last night on CD10 but felt so poorly that it didn't happen. Now i wish we had of done it as i've woken up feeling even worse today. I've only just managed to climb out of bed :wacko:

Going to have to try to BD tonight as i really don't want to add yet another month onto this TTC malarky. I want to do everything i possibly can. I might just have to put a pillow over my head so my snotty face doesn't put DH off :haha:

I ovulated on CD 10 last month so i'm hoping i havent missed it this month :(

Hope everyone else is ok....especially hitgirl :hugs:

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey ladies, how's everyone?
Im alright, was sick all night barely got any sleep due to headache and vomiting (tmi sorry)
dunno whats up with me, I was fine yesterday.
feeling better today just really tired.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> Hey ladies, how's everyone?
> Im alright, was sick all night barely got any sleep due to headache and vomiting (tmi sorry)
> dunno whats up with me, I was fine yesterday.
> feeling better today just really tired.

We are all dropping like flies!! :shrug:

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah something in the air!
Must got somethign when I was on the bus/in town yesterday


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Buses are so full of germs :( They always stink aswell - especially on a morning when it smells of bad morning breath. Yuk!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry you're both poorly!! :hugs:

Haven't heard of HG today, hope she's okay...

I'm okay today - feeling tired but very happy - it's friday!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yup and we rode the bus in the morning and in the evening. 
So who knows what I got =/
just feel completely drained!
I hope you feel better tonight so you can BD


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww smile! you are 5 weeks today! congrats! :D


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey chloe :hi:

I'm glad one of us isn't full of the lurgy! :haha:

Loving your new pic by the way! Can't wait to watch your lil bump grow :thumbup:

x


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks guys :) I'm happy I'm gonna be '5 weeks something' instead of '4 weeks something' lol 

The bloat is ridiculous  I look quite far gone already! :dohh:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I cant wait to have a mini bump like yours! :D


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> I cant wait to have a mini bump like yours! :D

Me too :happydance:

x


----------



## Laura91

Hi BBH :hi:
Sorry you're feeling so crappy :hugs: Fingers crossed that the 2 times you did BD was enough to catch that egg :thumbup: xx


----------



## Smile181c

It'll happen :) I have everything crossed xx


----------



## Laura91

Hi QB & Chloe too :hi: took so long to reply that I missed your comments :blush: x


----------



## Queen Bee.

hiya laura hun, how are you?


----------



## Laura91

Im good thanks :thumbup: Everytime I go to reply something pops up at work :growlmad: Don't they know i'm busy?! :haha: How are you? x


----------



## Queen Bee.

haha darn work interfering!
Im alright, trying to rest a bit though


----------



## Laura91

I can't wait for 5 o'clock to come so that I can get home and get snuggled on the sofa and catch up on all my recordings on sky+ :thumbup: I re-started at the gym this week and have been 3 times (mon,wed&thur) so haven't really had chance to watch anything :dohh: But wanna shift a bit of weight whilst in the process of making a beanie.

Do you have any plans for this weekend? x


----------



## Queen Bee.

We are currently catching up on the Got to Dance auditions uncut right now, so that will probably take us all day! but other than that nothing to do really.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Well, we managed to dtd ;)

X


----------



## dontworry

Yay for DTD, BBH! Hope you didn't snot all over him in the process. :rofl:

I am well today! I managed to stay up ALL DAY, over 24 hours, yesterday! Went to bed and crashed at around 7pm and slept all night, so I'm back on my regular sleep schedule now! WOO HOO!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Haha, I couldn't help but think how unattractive I was! I could hardly breathe!

That's good about getting your sleeping pattern back on track. I love sleeping! 

X


----------



## boofangie

dontworry said:


> Yay for DTD, BBH! Hope you didn't snot all over him in the process. :rofl:
> 
> I am well today! I managed to stay up ALL DAY, over 24 hours, yesterday! Went to bed and crashed at around 7pm and slept all night, so I'm back on my regular sleep schedule now! WOO HOO!

I need to do this, i keep sleeping from 3am till like 11am :-( 
laura- I'm trying to loose a bit of weight before/if bean arrives!!

sounds silly, but theres a girl i knew who lost a bit of weight whilst pregnant, can this happen and still be healthy for the baby?? xxx


----------



## dontworry

Yeah it's just fine if you lose weight. It's mostly because of morning sickness and depleted appetite during pregnancy. Most doctors will recommend that you don't TRY to lose weight whilst pregnant, though, as your body will lack certain vitamins and that can certainly harm a baby. You'll probably get PICA too, if you're lacking too much vitamins. :rofl: Really hope I don't get that! Can't be eating soap and dirt!


----------



## boofangie

dontworry said:


> Yeah it's just fine if you lose weight. It's mostly because of morning sickness and depleted appetite during pregnancy. Most doctors will recommend that you don't TRY to lose weight whilst pregnant, though, as your body will lack certain vitamins and that can certainly harm a baby. You'll probably get PICA too, if you're lacking too much vitamins. :rofl: Really hope I don't get that! Can't be eating soap and dirt!


Ahh, this is why I wish id started a diet ages agooo! i don't want to become MAHOOSIVE if i get pregnant! :-( i wanted a cute little bump haha!
but id never want to do anything to harm the little bean! should just stop eating so much chocolate hahaha xxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hey everyone!


----------



## boofangie

MommaAlexis said:


> Hey everyone!


heyyy :flower:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've been kinda quiet this week, so busy haha. We can't find an apartment anywhere! We've been looking for so long :(


----------



## boofangie

MommaAlexis said:


> I've been kinda quiet this week, so busy haha. We can't find an apartment anywhere! We've been looking for so long :(

:-( we had that problem last year when looking for our first home! i hope you find somewhere soon  xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Just dropping in!! Hey y'all! :0) Hope all is well with everyone...feeling bad for all our sick ladies! Feel better soon!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey :hi:

Good luck for the apartment hunting alex, make sure you get one with a big deep bath in it so you can gve a good soak when your contractions start!

I'm feeling a little better today - not as snotty. Still sneezing loads but breathing is a little easier! 

I've just experienced something completely new. I've just been woken up with the most horrendous sharp stabbing pains near my right hip. They were so intense that they woke me up, then lasted about 5 minutes. Could this have been ovulation?! I thought I'd felt some stabbing pains each month but nothing compared to this. This is my 5th cycle after stopping BCPs after being on them for 14 years. I'm now thinking, maybe I haven't actually ovulated until this month?! I'm CD12 today and my cycles are 24-27 days so it sounds about right?

I'm so glad we managed to BD last night, despite all the snotty noises I was making! That means we've DTD CD6, 8, 11

Do you think if I have ovulated this morning that will be enough to catch the egg?

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey lovely ladies,

Been feeling a little down so I've been a bit quiet. Didn't bleed at all yesterday but had a few drips in the loo today and now just a bit of brown. This first trimester stuff is nerve-wracking to say the very least. 

Sorry to hear about the vommy lovelies. Hope you feel better soon. 

xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> Hey lovely ladies,
> 
> Been feeling a little down so I've been a bit quiet. Didn't bleed at all yesterday but had a few drips in the loo today and now just a bit of brown. This first trimester stuff is nerve-wracking to say the very least.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the vommy lovelies. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> xxx

Hey hitgirl, it's lovely to hear from you :)

Sorry to hear what you are going through. I really hope everything is ok and your little bean sticks despite the bleeding. I've got everything that can possibly cross crossed for you :) have you got any pain? When are they seeing you again? Will they do a scan for you?

X


----------



## Smile181c

Lovely to hear from you HG xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Still sending happy thoughts and love your way HG! :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

:hugs: to HG.

On the topic of shifting a few lbs in vain of having a nice bump, I haven't really got any motivation atm as its Winter, however OH and I were looking at holidays last night, I think we are going to do 2 weeks in Portugal and a week in Greece (depending on the dates of my semester 2 exams as OH can only take holidays between May and the middle of June). Hoping to book Portugal at the end of the month so that will give me some motivation and I will probably look to join a gym end of Feb/beginning of March. I haven't weighed myself lately but based on an estimate of where I am at now I think I want to lose around a stone or maybe a stone and a half. So I'll probably get myself one of those little weightloss tickers, they look like a good motivation. I might even join Slimming World if I can find someone to go with me, my mum lost about 4 stone with them last year and she has kept it off too! X


----------



## Hit Girl

Sharon, that holiday sounds fantastic! :)

Still waiting for the big bleed to start. I know, it's very pessimistic of me to think like that. Got another blood test first thing tomorrow morning. All the holes in my arm will make me look like an extra from Trainspotting. Felt like I passed a massive bit of blood while I was out today but there wasn't anything there when I got home. Had that minor dripping hours later. I miss my cm being colourless. :( Surely this miscarriage would have started by now. I had my first spotting almost a week ago. I almost say this hoping I can will it to happen (if it's going to happen). Make up your mind hormones/uterus!!!! 

My doctor said that I don't need to rest and just go about my day as normal. If it's going to stick, it'll stick.

BBH, no pain at all. Just the mild cramping I've had all along. 

THIS BLOWS!!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I know what you mean. I havent gone through it myself but my SIL started bleeding at 5 weeks with her first pregnancy. I remember her saying to me that if it was going to happen (miscarry) she wishes it would just happen so that she could put it behind her and move on to the next cycle. It was a while ago but i think she had a scan booked a few weeks after that and it showed she had miscarried. She didn't want to wait that long until she had her scan so she took another pregnancy test in the meantime and it was a BFN so she kind of knew anyway. Its the being in limbo that i'd find the hardest. I hope to god everything is ok for you and its just an unexplained bleed and LO is still there being strong. On the other hand, if it isn't going to stick i hope its all over for you relatively quick :hugs:

I suppose you could take another test if you wanted to know sooner?

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Just wanted to add that my SIL had alot of crampy pains with the bleeding which she had to take regular codeine for so that was one of the reasons she took another test at about 6-7 weeks

x


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> :hugs: to HG.
> 
> On the topic of shifting a few lbs in vain of having a nice bump, I haven't really got any motivation atm as its Winter, however OH and I were looking at holidays last night, I think we are going to do 2 weeks in Portugal and a week in Greece (depending on the dates of my semester 2 exams as OH can only take holidays between May and the middle of June). Hoping to book Portugal at the end of the month so that will give me some motivation and I will probably look to join a gym end of Feb/beginning of March. I haven't weighed myself lately but based on an estimate of where I am at now I think I want to lose around a stone or maybe a stone and a half. So I'll probably get myself one of those little weightloss tickers, they look like a good motivation. I might even join Slimming World if I can find someone to go with me, my mum lost about 4 stone with them last year and she has kept it off too! X

i swear by weight watchers, both me and my OH do it (he won't go to classes, just eats what i do" and together we've lost 6 stone in 8 weeks! were back on it now, and realistically (won't happen) id like to loose another 3 stone before/if i had a bean! same for my OH! its just so rubbish! but we've got hooked on M&S weight watcher food! so yum!

HG- thinking about you lots! just hope you get some information soon! were all here for you! and thinking about you constantly xxx :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

boofangie - is that you in your profile pic?

x


----------



## sharonfruit

> i swear by weight watchers, both me and my OH do it (he won't go to classes, just eats what i do" and together we've lost 6 stone in 8 weeks! were back on it now, and realistically (won't happen) id like to loose another 3 stone before/if i had a bean! same for my OH! its just so rubbish! but we've got hooked on M&S weight watcher food! so yum!

I eat a lot of the weight watchers meals when I'm at uni, but when I'm home with OH we cook a lot, we do eat pretty healthily to be honest, when I'm revising though I just slob about and eat crap. Thats probably why I'm feeling so crappy atm. And those weightwatchers meals arent cheap! x


----------



## boofangie

BabyBumpHope said:


> boofangie - is that you in your profile pic?
> 
> x

no :-( :nope: i wish it was hahah! xxxx


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> i swear by weight watchers, both me and my OH do it (he won't go to classes, just eats what i do" and together we've lost 6 stone in 8 weeks! were back on it now, and realistically (won't happen) id like to loose another 3 stone before/if i had a bean! same for my OH! its just so rubbish! but we've got hooked on M&S weight watcher food! so yum!
> 
> I eat a lot of the weight watchers meals when I'm at uni, but when I'm home with OH we cook a lot, we do eat pretty healthily to be honest, when I'm revising though I just slob about and eat crap. Thats probably why I'm feeling so crappy atm. And those weightwatchers meals arent cheap! xClick to expand...

i know :-( they cost so much! we use out slow cooker loads too!  yeah since living with the OH all we used to do was eat rubbish and bake cakes and stay up late! so we just piled loads of weight on! but now were just trying to stick to weight watchers! they actually taste really nice so I'm not too bothered haha xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

boofangie said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> boofangie - is that you in your profile pic?
> 
> x
> 
> no :-( :nope: i wish it was hahah! xxxxClick to expand...

Ooops, I assumed it was! :haha:

x


----------



## boofangie

BabyBumpHope said:


> boofangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> boofangie - is that you in your profile pic?
> 
> x
> 
> no :-( :nope: i wish it was hahah! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooops, I assumed it was! :haha:
> 
> xClick to expand...

haha it was the only thing I had on my pc at the time lol! xxx


----------



## TiggyRoo

Hi ladies! 
Its been ages since I've been on this page since I've been gone I had my coil removed I havent had af since jan 2010 just spotting sometimes I was in agony in december from endometriosis and I'm probably the only person hoping for af to come so I can ttc and on Jan 1st I got it! I was so thrilled because now I can see how things go im hoping for a bfp very soon


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Good luck tiggyroo!!

Well I'm now classing myself as 1dpo as I woke up yesterday morning with the most horrendous sharp stabbing pains in my right side and have been getting jelly like EWCM for the past few days. 

We have managed to dtd on CD 6, 8, 11, 12 and I'm now CD13. We've used conceive plus each time during this cycle and I've cut out caffeine and have been drinking lots of green tea, not to mention having a much better diet. 

I'm keeping everything crossed that this is our month....it's got to be.... :)

Please please please storky - bring me the bean that I long for

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Double post, oops!


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck BBH got everything crossed!! :dust:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> Good luck BBH got everything crossed!! :dust:

Thanks Chloe. How you feeling today? :)

X


----------



## Smile181c

I'm good today :) Still got massively sore bbs and feeling sick but apart from that, feeling quite human!!


----------



## sharonfruit

Fingers crossed for ya x


----------



## Hit Girl

Everything crossed! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Afternoon ladies 
Still feeling quite ill but more of a stuffy nose than anything hoping it doesnt get worse
Hopefully be able to start BDing tonight, If I can make it


----------



## Smile181c

Hope you feel better QB! x


----------



## Webbykinskt

Quick hello all :wave: Hope you're all well xx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Lots of dust! Hope it's your month!!

I've had light bleeding (only when I wipe) on and off since Friday night...tested Saturday morning, got a BFN. Not sure what's going on, but assuming AF is attempting to rear her ugly head since I got a BFN a only a day early. So, onto February! Good luck to our ladies still waiting!!


----------



## dontworry

Alex - love your new picture. You're one hot mama. ;)

Shar - I'm jealous of your holidays! It seems most people in the UK (at least the girls I've met through here) get to go on a holiday at least once a year!! I haven't been on a "holiday" in for freaking ever!! How do you guys manage?

Good luck to all of the ladies who are in their 2WW! I know it's agonizing lol. 

I haven't been keeping track of anything really, but I do still have my application on my phone, "My Days" and I have been recording my periods and the days that we have sex, in the event that I do get pregnant! I try not to look at it too often, but it does say I ovulate on Tuesday, which is my man's birthday! ;) He said yesterday, "Wouldn't it be great if we got pregnant on my birthday?" and he doesn't even know I ovulate that day, lmao.


----------



## sharonfruit

> "Wouldn't it be great if we got pregnant on my birthday?" and he doesn't even know I ovulate that day, lmao.

Thats lovely, hope it happens!

As for holidays, we like to get away as we both work hard all year! And the weather is crap here!!!


X


----------



## MommaAlexis

*snuggles into everyone*


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wow, Alex your A Hottie love the new pic :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha thank you! I miss summer and being able to not have 50 coats on all day.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know how that is right now we have a cold drafe coming from our front door so I have to put a coat on as my chair is by the door anyways brrrr


----------



## Smile181c

I haven't been on a holiday in forever either! :dohh: Fingers crossed you catch that egg Jess!

It's bloody freezing here at the moment - roll on spring!


----------



## Laura91

Morning girls :hi:



boofangie said:


> ...together we've lost 6 stone in 8 weeks...

6 stone between you? WOW! :thumbup: I got weighed yesterday around 12pm and I've lost 8lbs since christmas day :happydance: x



dontworry said:


> ...I try not to look at it too often, but it does say I ovulate on Tuesday, which is my man's birthday! ;) He said yesterday, "Wouldn't it be great if we got pregnant on my birthday?" and he doesn't even know I ovulate that day, lmao.

I wish you a bit of sneaky good luck for Tuesday :winkwink: x


----------



## Smile181c

Well done laura! 8lbs is amazing! x


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> Well done laura! 8lbs is amazing! x

Thank you :blush: I was actually quite shocked. I haven't really done anything major diet wise.. I started back at the gym 3 times a week and just started to eat healthy foods (i.e. not so many takeaways :haha:) but it seems to be working :happydance: x


----------



## Smile181c

Keep at it! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Laura91- where in the world did you get that Avatar pic it's so cute?


----------



## Laura91

Thanks :) I got it off of Google, I just typed ntnp in and there was a few cute ones x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well He** I need to do just that then:haha:


----------



## Aurora CHK

er... hello... :wave:

[/sheepish] :blush:


----------



## dontworry

Aurora! How have you been?!

It's freaking freezing here, too. Our electric bill has more than TRIPLED during this winter! :( I am so mad.


----------



## MommaAlexis

You lost eight pounds?! Oh.. Cause I found them. Lol.


----------



## Queen Bee.

OMG! Jess!
Im watching the new ep of gossip girl! :O
2 minutes in and im already shocked at what happened!


----------



## dontworry

OMG! I haven't seen it yet!! Its just starting right now and then I'll have to track down a copy of it online, so probably won't see it for a few days. I can't wait though!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Shhh dont tell meee!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

watching it online right now =P


----------



## dontworry

I can't start it now because I have to go to bed, lol. :( And tomorrow I will probably not have time because it's my honey's birthday! And then Wednesday we go to the in-laws for his birthday dinner, so I am HOPING that I get to it by Thursday!


----------



## Queen Bee.

BEST episode EVER!
cant wait til next weeks!


----------



## Smile181c

You guys crack me up - this thread has been so quiet lately! Hope everyone's okay :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Aurora! Hi! X


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, I think winter's got everyone a little down. I've been keeping my ranting to my own journal, too much drama for our forum.


----------



## Laura91

Morning peoples :flow: Hope everyone's okay today? 

Chloe - I've been thinking the same lol! Normally there's a few pages to catch up on, lately there's only a few posts :shrug:

So I just looked at my weight loss ticker and I got it wrong :dohh: I've lost 11lbs altogether - I was 2lbs out haha! I hate working in just pounds, I can't do it :blush: At least it was on the positive side though and I hadn't put that I'd lost more than I had haha!! x


----------



## Smile181c

11lbs is even better! Woo! 

Yep we need to get this thread going again!


----------



## Laura91

How are you feeling today Chloe? x


----------



## Smile181c

Like crap lol but I'm coping :) It's gonna get worse before it gets better! :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Oh god I want coffee sooooo bad.


----------



## Smile181c

I want a boiled egg (with runny yolk) SO bad but only cause I can't have them :dohh:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I ate 18 deviled eggs in a week. I mean, I did that before I got pregnant, but.. whatever.


----------



## Smile181c

I totally just had to google devilled eggs :haha:

I thought we're not allowed mayo either? lol there's so many do's and don't do's with pregnancy :dohh:


----------



## Laura91

Hope you start to feel better soon Chloe :hugs: At least you're feeling crappy for a reason though and you'll get something out of it in the end :) x


----------



## Smile181c

That's what I keep telling myself! and 'don't complain, you wanted this' :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

It just says not to eat mayo unless you know there's no raw eggs in it. So.. I mean.. I'm not giving up my mayo, I DGAF. LOL! I gave up sushi, muscles, 5 cups of coffee a day, gum, AND kinky sex... I'm not giving up my mayo. :smug:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha no messing with the mayo :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

It stays firmly in it's place. Also, canned tuna.. Oh god I miss canned tuna. SOOOO BAD. I miss mixing it with mayo and eating it as a snack, or mayo salt pepper, maybe a little mustard if I'm feeling riske on a toasted sammich. Oh god, I could cry I miss fish sooo much. I know there's certain kinds of fish that are okay, but I can't seem to find which ones. :/


----------



## Smile181c

I can't help you on that sorry! I'm not a seafood eater so I don't mind too much about dodging those foods.

Thing is, before I got pg I can't even remember the last time I had a boiled egg! I only want one now because I'm not allowed! :dohh:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Eggs are fine, just raw eggs you gotta worry about. Can't have a runny center, boiled eggs are like the most recommended for pregnancy, because it cooks all the way through. *shrug*


----------



## Smile181c

No I meant like a boiled egg with a runny centre (so you can dip bread or toast into it! :munch:) I don't really care for hard boiled eggs :haha: x


----------



## MommaAlexis

I don't know how to make runny centered eggs of any type.. So I make scrambled, devilled and hard boiled eggs. Lol.. So I haven't missed too much.


----------



## Smile181c

Nah you're good - i'm just awkward :haha: to make a boiled egg with a runny centre though, you just boil it for less time :thumbup: (in case you were curious!)


----------



## Webbykinskt

You can eat tuna Alex... Just no more than 2 medium cans a week.. Xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

BONZAI! <-- New favourite word. Also, it's 6 am, i've yet to sleep.. i'm a little off. 


Hello Tuna, meet baby.


----------



## Webbykinskt

It's just not too much because of the mercury levels so you can have it twice a week and it's fine :) x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Heya ladies!
OMG I actually had to read through 2 pages this time! woo
we're bringing forum back :happydance:
Anyway... Im good, still a lil sick but we BD last night and hopefully again tonight!
really hoping for a sticky bean this month! :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ladies can you check out my chart see what you think


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm looking but I don't really know how to read those things. :dohh:


----------



## Queen Bee.

how are you doing HG?


----------



## Laura91

Queen Bee. said:


> Heya ladies! OMG I actually had to read through 2 pages this time! woo we're bringing forum back :happydance: Anyway... Im good, still a lil sick but we BD last night and hopefully again tonight! really hoping for a sticky bean this month! :D

It's getting exciting again :haha: whenever there's theres a few pages I always wonder if somebody got a BFP! I'll cross my fingers (& toes) for you QB :thumbup: How long do you have to wait to test? x



Hotpink_Mom said:


> Ladies can you check out my chart see what you think

Sorry but I'm no good with charts lol! Didn't want you to think I'd ignored your post though :thumbup: x


----------



## Queen Bee.

til first day of missed period, Not getting my hopes up then crushed again!
Learned my lesson.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

HPM - I can't read those charts either...sorry I'm no help! 

HG - Hope you're well!!

Just thought I'd pop in for a hello!! AF arrived in full force yesterday, so it's on to February I go!! :0)


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry pinkie, but good luck for feb!

I'm no good at reading charts either! :dohh:


----------



## Hit Girl

Queen Bee. said:


> how are you doing HG?

Not great. I'm beside myself with worry. Trying rather unsuccessfully to distract myself by watching the Australian Open.

How are you beautiful?


----------



## Laura91

Sorry QB just seen your ticker :dohh: x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww poor thing, Wish there was something I could do to help :hugs:
If you ever need to talk, vent, cry, or even yell in anger, Im here!
Im alright, wishing this flippin' cold weather would go away.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks ladies I least you tried:haha:


----------



## dontworry

I am dying of cold! My fingers hurt so bad to type, even! It's ridiculous!


----------



## Queen Bee.

jess I used to live in a crappy shot gun house, get that plastic covering for your windows and if you have a draft coming from your door put a towl rolled up infront of it, it should stop the cold from creeping in


----------



## dontworry

I am hoping to get some plastic or tape to cover the cracks in the windows (they aren't actually cracked, its just the type of window it is and it has little open spaces), but I have really heavy coverings over them already and the cold is just seeping in somehow!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hell Id be glueing the cracks in with plain glue :haha:
Id rather be warm then worry about the windows.
our house is the same way though... Its been too cold to sleep in our bedroom


----------



## dontworry

I just went out and taped the entire front of the house's windows, lmao. I also found some old shirts and shoved those in the bottoms so that hopefully, if I missed any cracks in the bottom, the shirts will block the cold? I am going to have Terron take me to WalMart later this week to look at entire coverings for the windows, so I know I won't have missed any cracks lol. It already feels a bit warmer in here, though I'm thinking its just because my blood is pumping harder from being out in the cold, lmao. 

AND OMG MIRANDA, I watched Gossip Girl just now! It makes me so mad that I can't see more, lol. It's like watching normal television, having to wait another week! I can't handle it!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I knowwww!
I cant believe it though!
I have a theory about whats going to happen though I dont want to ruin it for anyone who hasnt seen it


----------



## boofangie

yayyy! its getting busy again! I've had a mad few weeks with exams! 
HG-what will happen next? i wish i could give you cuddles gorgeous xxx

today i had a right bargain day, went shopping ages ago and saw a dress i wanted for£28 but didn't get it!

Today I went in and it was £5!!! i got a ring and necklace for £5 in the sale and saved myself £20! and then it was 20% student discount! wooop! so been walking around in my new dress feeling gooooooodddd hahah xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Dress sounds amazing, I'm so behind on Gossip Girl. I'm only just at the episode where Blair tells her mum she's preg! X


----------



## dontworry

Crazy sale, Angie!! Holy crap, you saved a bunch!

Miranda - I am trying not to think about it so that next week, it will be super exciting lol. I hate waiting!! I'm so impatient!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am too, luckily I ahve a billion tv shows I watch!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Angie - what a bargain!

I went shopping yesterday and got myself a gorgeous dress from coast in the sale. It's not as much of a bargain as yours though! 

I do love a good sale!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

heyyy bbh how are you feeling? preggers by any chance ? lol


----------



## Bergebabe

Hey ladies, have been reading but not posting as trying to keep calm in 2ww and not become a crazed obsessed woman - not easy haha. 

How is everyone? 

Have tested every day for last 3 days (so much for above) all with bfn so pretty sure im out this month but af due tomorrow so we will soon see. I swear this has been the lingest two weeks ever! 

Big hugs to hg, have been thinking of u loads.


----------



## MommaAlexis

NEW RULE, until this lady gets to watch gossip girl, let's use the spoiler thing.. I didn't know blair got preggo!?! Oh god, I'm not asking any questions.


----------



## Hit Girl

Angie, I love bargains like that!

What happens next? I have to go in for my 2nd ultrasound on Monday. Completely terrified of that and expecting the worst.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

HG hope there is something good in there still


----------



## Queen Bee.

HG: Hope all turns out well for you hun, I really do! :hugs:
sending loads of sticky vibes for you!


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> Angie, I love bargains like that!
> 
> What happens next? I have to go in for my 2nd ultrasound on Monday. Completely terrified of that and expecting the worst.

:hugs: I am sending so many prayers your way! Xxxx

Hope you have as much of a relaxing weekend as possible and that. Hit man spoils you rotten!  xxxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Still have everything crossed for you HG :hugs: x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> heyyy bbh how are you feeling? preggers by any chance ? lol

Hey queen.

I'm good thanks - preggers? I wish!!

Haven't really got any symptoms this time round which is a good thing as it's stopping me obsessing all the time! My tender nipples have almost gone now so must have been an ovulation thing. Haven't got any cramps. Just creamy CM (which I think I get to some extent anyway). 

One thing I did notice last night which I haven't noticed before was that my pee had a funny smell?!?! Sorry if TMI. It isn't a water infection because I get those quite often and know the signs. I always drink loads of water each day to try to prevent infections. And no, I hadn't eaten sugar puffs or asparagus! Haha.

How is everyone else doing?

HG - I'll be thinking of you on Monday and will have everything crossed that your bean is big and strong in there :hugs:

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Just had a bit more brown stuff with a little bit of pink/red in it. I feel so low. I think there is zero chance of seeing anything good on the scan. Looks like I won't be anyone's bump buddy just yet. :(


----------



## Laura91

:hugs: Hit Girl - I wish I could give you a RL hug! xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> Just had a bit more brown stuff with a little bit of pink/red in it. I feel so low. I think there is zero chance of seeing anything good on the scan. Looks like I won't be anyone's bump buddy just yet. :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

X


----------



## Hit Girl

I wish I could give you all real hugs too. x


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs: :hugs:

If you want me to take you off my sig I will, but I've still got PMA for you! Xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> If you want me to take you off my sig I will, but I've still got PMA for you! Xx

I don't think it's looking good. You probably should. :(


----------



## Smile181c

:( 

I just hope everything is okay on Monday and I can put you back xx


----------



## Hit Girl

I will definitely let you guys know. :thumbup: God, I am dreading Monday. (insert _thumbs down_ smilie)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

HG relax hun I know its hard to but still lay back and watch some flix..

AFM- FF was wrong on O day and now back to seeing were i should O for real if FF is right this time I think I should O this Sunday.


----------



## disneydarling

I will most definitely be thinking of you on Monday HG, got my fingers crossed for you xxx:hugs:

I've not really been posting much this week because I'm trying to stop myself going a bit insane. After some pretty bad crying finding out my sister in law was preggo I decided I had to try and calm down a little. Don't really know when my AF is due, if I have a 28 day cycle like I did on the pill it will be on monday, but of course that is bound to change so we shall see.... but I'm desperatley trying to keep myself occupied with other thoughts so I don't get all worked up about it!:wacko:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I know how you feel disney, when I found out my sister in law was pregnant with her 3rd I completely freaked out! She even told us she got pregnant while on the pill


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> I know how you feel disney, when I found out my sister in law was pregnant with her 3rd I completely freaked out! She told even told us she got pregnant while on the pill

I honestly don't understand how anyone can get pregnant by 'accident'. I used to always worry that if i took my pill even just an hour late i'll fall pregnant. This is now my 5th month not being on the pill and although we've been having sex at the correct times we've had nothing.... Why did i have to put artificial hormones into my body for 14 years :dohh: My poor body! Maybe its just re-paying me!

Disney - the first month i stopped BCP i guessed that i'd have a 28 day cycle just so i knew roughly when to expect AF - i ended up having a 27 day one. You may be the same? Fingers crossed she doesnt turn up at all though! :thumbup:

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oh and queen - get BDing you randy girl!!

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

It was just frustrating for us because they know we are NTNP/TTC It upset me a lot more than it did the hubby, I am happy for them believe me! But I do wish it had been me, she's now 6 months pregnant with her 1st lil boy.


----------



## sharonfruit

> I honestly don't understand how anyone can get pregnant by 'accident'. I used to always worry that if i took my pill even just an hour late i'll fall pregnant.

I was the same, how wrong can you be. 

Is anyone testing this week? X


----------



## Queen Bee.

yes I will be BDing tonight for sure! 
will get the hubby tipsy and have wild kinky sex :haha:
he'll say I took advantage of him in the morning lol


----------



## sharonfruit

> It was just frustrating for us because they know we are NTNP/TTC It upset me a lot more than it did the hubby, I am happy for them believe me! But I do wish it had been me, she's now 6 months pregnant with her 1st lil boy.

That does suck a bit :( My OH has a large family and I'm waiting for one of them to announce another pregnancy, I don't know how likely it is as he is one of 7 - 2 are gay, 1 is a total tomboy, 1 has a 2 month old, and 2 already have 2 and 3 kids each. So hoping they are all at least on a break for a while. I want to be next!! And I don't want to be pregnant at the same time as anyone else!! X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> yes I will be BDing tonight for sure!
> will get the hubby tipsy and have wild kinky sex :haha:
> he'll say I took advantage of him in the morning lol

Haha - my hubby wouldn't complain about wild kinky sex! 

We had morning sex today - i've never really been a lover of it myself but it was good this morning! :thumbup:

I think i ovulated on CD12 this cycle and we BD'd CD 6, 8, 11, 12, 14, 16. Do you think that will be enough to catch the egg?

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> It was just frustrating for us because they know we are NTNP/TTC It upset me a lot more than it did the hubby, I am happy for them believe me! But I do wish it had been me, she's now 6 months pregnant with her 1st lil boy.
> 
> That does suck a bit :( My OH has a large family and I'm waiting for one of them to announce another pregnancy, I don't know how likely it is as he is one of 7 - 2 are gay, 1 is a total tomboy, 1 has a 2 month old, and 2 already have 2 and 3 kids each. So hoping they are all at least on a break for a while. I want to be next!! And I don't want to be pregnant at the same time as anyone else!! XClick to expand...

You _WILL_ be next!

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

sharonfruit said:


> It was just frustrating for us because they know we are NTNP/TTC It upset me a lot more than it did the hubby, I am happy for them believe me! But I do wish it had been me, she's now 6 months pregnant with her 1st lil boy.
> 
> That does suck a bit :( My OH has a large family and I'm waiting for one of them to announce another pregnancy, I don't know how likely it is as he is one of 7 - 2 are gay, 1 is a total tomboy, 1 has a 2 month old, and 2 already have 2 and 3 kids each. So hoping they are all at least on a break for a while. I want to be next!! And I don't want to be pregnant at the same time as anyone else!! XClick to expand...

Ohh hoping you are next hun!
I am hoping the same, I thought I would be next since his cousin just had her baby (she has a twin) which told me she was waiting 1-2 years before she wanted to have kids, but has fallen preggers by accident, soim hoping im next unless his other sister falls pregnant! so many people in his family, he is the only boy of 7 sisters, but they are age 6, 7, 8, 11.. then you have the older ones who are 20, 23 (which is pregnant at the moment) and his oldest sister 28! so many women in this family lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

sorry about that^^^
That rant came outta no where....


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Rant all you like queen - thats what we are here for :)

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Just get so frustrated! BLAH!
ahh well its bound to happen to me sooner or later (hopefully sooner)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> Just get so frustrated! BLAH!
> ahh well its bound to happen to me sooner or later (hopefully sooner)

I know. My cousin's wife is about 7 months preggers with her first child. They got married about 8 months before we did. They were both adamant they didnt want kids for at least 'another few years'. Everyone in the family used to always say that it would be me and my hubby who would be first to have a baby. 

When my cousin and his wife announced that they were expecting i was really happy for them but secretly i was so jealous :cry: I just wished it was us announcing the pregnancy - especially as they said they didnt want kids for a while. I then found out that the baby was planned afterall but it had happened alot quicker than they'd expected.

As time goes on i kept thinking how lovely it would be for us both to be pregnant at the same time (although she doesnt know we are trying). Now though i'm not too optimistic about it saying as shes due in march!

Theres some girls as work pregnant too and again - im very happy for them but just keep wondering when its going to be my turn. They have all been trying for the same length of time as us

x


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs: 

Baby dust! :dust:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I really want to stay positive this time round and try not to stress over things but its proving to be alot more easier said than done

Chloe - were you on birth control before you and matt decided to TTC?

x


----------



## Smile181c

No we used the pull out method before TTC I never got on with the pill :(


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've been meaning to ask you all - have you heard anything about eating sunflower seeds and its effect on TTC?

I have been eating them for the past 3 days as i read somewhere that they can help build the lining of your womb up to a perfect thickness to promote implantation. When i looked even further into it i cant find any solid evidence to prove it. I have also come across some people saying that it can have a bad effect on fertility?

Does anyone know? I hope the latter isnt true!!

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> No we used the pull out method before TTC I never got on with the pill :(

That makes me feel a little better that maybe my body is still a little messed up after taking the pill for 14 years

Oh how i regret that now!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh:

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've just checked my cervix and for the first time since TTC it feels soft!! Yey

X


----------



## Bergebabe

Big luck to u all that u will be next in ur families. Wow 7 sisters, that must be fun at family gatherings!

I am officially un preggers as witch just flew in full force. On the plus side i know my cycle is now 28 days but am still gutted


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sorry bergebabe!! I know how you feel...she got me Saturday! Lots of dust, hoping we both get Valentine's Day babies! :0)

HG - I will be thinking of you Monday, sending lots of sticky thoughts and love to you!! 

Talking about the pill...I was on it from 18-21, then off it until 25, then back on from 25-26. I've been off it since our honeymoon in October 2010. We had been using condoms until this month...so, I was really hoping with the pill out of my system for more than a year, getting preggo would be a piece of cake! Not the case! Hoping it's not a sign of deeper trouble! :0(


----------



## Hit Girl

Where is everyone? You all better be BDing or not getting your AFs.


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, yay for a soft cervix and OMG for you going up there and checking it. 

Annie, thank you. :hugs: It's totally normal for it to take a while to catch the eggy. Hardly anyone gets preggo early on.

So, I just spoke to a friend of mine who already has a little girl and is ready to pop with her second. I told her what was going on with me for the very first time. She is known for being a really terrible listener and being easily distracted, even before she had her first little girl. But I figured, given my situation that she'd be a bit more sensitive. So, I'm in the middle or pouring my heart out to her and she suddenly says, "What? You don't want to watch The Wiggles? Well, what do you want to watch then?". I just went silent to see if she even noticed that I stopped talking. Then she says, "Okay, how far along are you? Oh then you would have lost it really early on... ages ago." I then proceed to remind her that I don't necessarily know if I've definitely miscarried or not and see says, "I have a friend who miscarried at 12 weeks. The reason you're so upset is because of all the hormones". WHAT THE HELL??? Contrary to what I thought, just because people have had babies/are pregnant does not mean they'll automatically be understanding/sensitive.


----------



## Smile181c

That's really insensitive of your friend! Can't believe she didn't listen to you :hugs:

You'd think people who already had children would be more understanding! :grr:


----------



## Bergebabe

OMG, you would have thought your friend would have been more understanding hitgirl! Atleast you have on here to vent, and i hope you have others around you who are more supportive. Hows mr hg feeling about the situation? :hugs:

bbh, how in heck do you check your cervix? I dont need the gory details lmao, just wouldnt have a clue what to check for.


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> Where is everyone? You all better be BDing or not getting your AFs.

:rofl:

I can't believe how insensitive (is that even a word? :shrug:) your friend was :hugs: Like Chloe said, I would of thought people who are pregnant or already have children would understand better than that. I hope your okay HG xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Bergebabe, wow you ARE a babe!

Yeah, I was just as shocked as you guys at what she said. And to think the reason I told her is because I thought she would understand and she's pretty much the only person I know who has experienced pregnancy. Mr HG has been very supportive. I'm still shitting myself about losing it, never being able to carry a baby full-term and needing a D&C. So much worrying here.


----------



## Hit Girl

I also should add that I'm so grateful to be able to talk this though with all of you. Means more than you know. x


----------



## Bergebabe

Thanks hitgirl, hate my username, is a play on my surname but i cant change it!! 

its lovely having the support of these forums with likeminded people, some things are harder to talk to your f&f about. 

this whole babymaking process is sooo stressfull!! (well not all parts of it :winkwink:)

you will get there, theres still every chance this pg will be fine and dandy, and if it isnt then mc has no reflection on your chances of going full term in the future. 

easier said than done not to worry though i know. i spent so many years trying not to get pregnant but like loads of people i always worried about whether i can or not. i think all women do to some extent. x


----------



## Smile181c

I was ALWAYS worried that I was (and I hate this word but I can't think of another) barren, and look at me now. Like bergebabe said, if this pregnancy sadly ends with a little angel, it has no reflection on you being able to carry to term :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

You are SO right. I swear, the actual 'babymaking' was the last stress-free moment I can remember!! It's like the worrying never stops. You get over one worry-hurdle and then there's another one just waiting for you. Unimpressed so far.


----------



## Smile181c

And that's how it'll stay until your LO is not so little anymore! :haha:


----------



## Bergebabe

haha yes thats it, its just natures way of preparing you for 18+ years of stress!!! :wacko:


----------



## Hit Girl

I saw footage tonight on TV of pregnant women. It was a news story about how women aren't choosing to have c-sections, but their doctors are encouraging them to do it. They showed a woman in her 3rd trimester having a tummy ultrasound. I burst into tears and it was funny because before that I thought I was feeling okay. But you know, my friend is probably right. It probably is 'just the hormones'. Would I be feeling sad about this without the hormones? No, of course not. </sarcasm>

(Yes, I realise this is an open-ended html tag but I'm just using it for dramatic effect. Shut up code geeks.)


----------



## Hit Girl

Chloe and BB, exactly! Although if it's 18 years of anything like what I've been through in the last 10 days, I don't know if I could manage that.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Morning girls :hi:

Bergebabe - you are gorgeous lady!! ;)

HG - it's only natural to cry with what you are going through. Your hormones will be all over the place. That was so insensitive of your friend. Are you sure shes 'a friend?' I know it's not the same but at least you have us on here :hugs:

Jess - are you ok? Haven't seen you around for a while - we miss you!!

As for me, I'm now 5dpo and this morning I've woken up really craving a cup of tea!! :coffee: I havent drank any caffeine in my whole cycle this month as I was worried the 5+ cups of tea per day was affecting me catching the egg. I really really fancy one now though. Do you think I'll be ok if I have one? Of we have caught the egg it isn't going to affect it implanting?

As for symptoms, I don't have any today. Very unusual for me! I normally have every symptom going! 

X


----------



## sharonfruit

> So, I just spoke to a friend of mine who already has a little girl and is ready to pop with her second. I told her what was going on with me for the very first time. She is known for being a really terrible listener and being easily distracted, even before she had her first little girl. But I figured, given my situation that she'd be a bit more sensitive. So, I'm in the middle or pouring my heart out to her and she suddenly says, "What? You don't want to watch The Wiggles? Well, what do you want to watch then?". I just went silent to see if she even noticed that I stopped talking. Then she says, "Okay, how far along are you? Oh then you would have lost it really early on... ages ago." I then proceed to remind her that I don't necessarily know if I've definitely miscarried or not and see says, "I have a friend who miscarried at 12 weeks. The reason you're so upset is because of all the hormones". WHAT THE HELL??? Contrary to what I thought, just because people have had babies/are pregnant does not mean they'll automatically be understanding/sensitive.

Thats so terrible and insensitive of people. Theres a thread on here about things that people say when you MC and some of it is just awful. It never ceases to amaze me how insensitive people can be about these things. When I explained the situation to one of my friends, she's actually my oldest friend, but like your friend, she is known for being a crappy listener, I told her that everything in the pregnancy was developing apart from the actual baby, she said 'Oh, so you were never really pregnant then?' ?!#*!!

And about the hormones thing, I never used to cry at TV/films/babies/OBEM etc.. since I fell pregnant I haven't stopped... X


----------



## sharonfruit

> As for me, I'm now 5dpo and this morning I've woken up really craving a cup of tea!! I havent drank any caffeine in my whole cycle this month as I was worried the 5+ cups of tea per day was affecting me catching the egg. I really really fancy one now though. Do you think I'll be ok if I have one? Of we have caught the egg it isn't going to affect it implanting?

Go ahead and treat yourself, one cup of tea is never going to hurt anyone xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

BabyBumpHope said:


> That was so insensitive of your friend. Are you sure shes 'a friend?'

I've been wondering the same thing. We've been close friends since birth (our mums are besties) so she's more like family.

Go and have that cup of tea!!! You'll be absolutely fine. :)


----------



## Smile181c

You'll be fine to have one cup bbh! go for it :thumbup:

HG - I did see the /sarcasm and thought, I didn't know it had started! :haha:

All of it probably hasn't hit you yet because you've had no definitive answers. Fingers crossed the u/s on Monday will tell you what you need to know (that the bean is sticky!)


----------



## Hit Girl

Sharon, some people need to be slapped. Hard.


----------



## sharonfruit

In the face.


----------



## Bergebabe

wow am already on caffeine cup 3 of the day. Please dont tell me thats ANOTHER thing i have to give up! :growlmad:

sharon - seriously? Some people really need to learn to engage brain before speaking!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I agree HG!!

Ok, now I'm very very confused....just been to the toilet and found loads and loads of pure quality EWCM!! I'm now CD17 but have short cycles and I'm convinced I ovulated on CD12 making me 5dpo. What the he'll is going on? That's the best EWCM I've ever seen!! I didn't think my body was capable of producing it like that!

If I am actually ovulating now then we have BD'd CD 6, 8, 11, 12, 14, 16 and will do again tonight now!!

I'm so confused!

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Holy shitballs BBH! That's incredible! :mrgreen:


----------



## Smile181c

Woo!! Just get bd'ing anyway - don't worry about dates, just go with the flow<<literally :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> Holy shitballs BBH! That's incredible! :mrgreen:

Haha, the things I get excited about!! I could stretch it the whole span of my thumb and finger!

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm celebrating with a cup of tea!

X


----------



## Hit Girl

BabyBumpHope said:


> I'm celebrating with a cup of tea!
> 
> X

Perfection. :)


----------



## Smile181c

Nice! I never got any EWCM like that lol only got a tiny bit!


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH (& everyone else)

I have just went to the toilet and there was a massive glob of whiteish CM it was really thick and stretch exactly like EWCM but more of a whitish colour. 

HELP

What does this mean

(probably nothing just my stupid body grr)

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

It could be a sign of pregnancy, or it may be that AF is on her way? Apparently pregnancy CM should be White in colour. Fingers crossed it's your month!

When are you going to test?

I've been googling the fact I've fact a second round of EWCM and apparently it can mean you are having annovulatory cycles whereby your body gears up to ovulate several times a month but doesn't actually release an egg :(

I hope that's not the case. The other thing it could be is that I have managed to catch the egg and my cervix is starting to build up it's cervical mucus plug to prevent infection affecting the embryo :)

I hope it's the latter!!

Hey preggo girls - what's your discharge like?!?! (sorry if TMI!)

X


----------



## Smile181c

BBH stay away from google! Seriously, google is your worst enemy!

Shar, it could be that it's starting to go back to 'normal'. it'll probably get tackier over the days and won't stretch.

BBH nothing is too TMI for me :haha: my cm is still like watery lotion if that makes sense, white (but opaque-ish) and not at all stretchy or sticky x


----------



## sharonfruit

Drives you crazy doesnt it. Its probably just AF arriving. I'm not going to get my hopes up even though the internet cheapies are winking at me from the bottom draw! I'm going to test on Saturday as I'm going to be drinking Sat night x


----------



## Hit Girl

I don't remember any copious amounts of white cm, or any cm really. I know once I had a bit and it looked yellow-tinged, but then my wee was really yellow because it was really hot during the night and it was my morning wee. God, I'm not helpful at all. I do remember having ewcm and a lot of it, the day before we BDed. I also had spotting 2 days later.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> Drives you crazy doesnt it. Its probably just AF arriving. I'm not going to get my hopes up even though the internet cheapies are winking at me from the bottom draw! I'm going to test on Saturday as I'm going to be drinking Sat night x

Or not drinking ;)

X


----------



## Hit Girl

sharonfruit said:


> Drives you crazy doesnt it. Its probably just AF arriving. I'm not going to get my hopes up even though the internet cheapies are winking at me from the bottom draw! I'm going to test on Saturday as I'm going to be drinking Sat night x

You know what I think? It's very close to Saturday right now. In fact, here it's Friday in an hour. That means Saturday is pretty much tomorrow. Therefore, you should test now. Especially since they're internet cheapies.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> sharonfruit said:
> 
> 
> Drives you crazy doesnt it. Its probably just AF arriving. I'm not going to get my hopes up even though the internet cheapies are winking at me from the bottom draw! I'm going to test on Saturday as I'm going to be drinking Sat night x
> 
> You know what I think? It's very close to Saturday right now. In fact, here it's Friday in an hour. That means Saturday is pretty much tomorrow. Therefore, you should test now. Especially since they're internet cheapies.Click to expand...

Haha I like your convincing skills!

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Sharon, I take your silence as you getting a test out of the drawer.

Oh gawd, _Misbehaving Mums to Be_ is on now. Way to piss me off, tv.


----------



## Bergebabe

Hit Girl said:


> sharonfruit said:
> 
> 
> Drives you crazy doesnt it. Its probably just AF arriving. I'm not going to get my hopes up even though the internet cheapies are winking at me from the bottom draw! I'm going to test on Saturday as I'm going to be drinking Sat night x
> 
> You know what I think? It's very close to Saturday right now. In fact, here it's Friday in an hour. That means Saturday is pretty much tomorrow. Therefore, you should test now. Especially since they're internet cheapies.Click to expand...

:happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

What's misbehaving mums to be HG? I can guess, but I could be wrong 

:test: shar!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hit Girl said:


> sharonfruit said:
> 
> 
> Drives you crazy doesnt it. Its probably just AF arriving. I'm not going to get my hopes up even though the internet cheapies are winking at me from the bottom draw! I'm going to test on Saturday as I'm going to be drinking Sat night x
> 
> You know what I think? It's very close to Saturday right now. In fact, here it's Friday in an hour. That means Saturday is pretty much tomorrow. Therefore, you should test now. Especially since they're internet cheapies.Click to expand...

:thumbup::haha::happydance:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I didn't enjoy my cup of tea :nope:

X


----------



## sharonfruit

Haha I should have known that was coming. I'm past FMU now anyways so today is out. I'm gonna try and stick to sat, I think before would be too early to get a BFP?! And if I get a BFN on sat (I should say when I get a BFN on sat) I'm pretty sure our timing was out this month... I can drown my sorrows with a good drink!x also just thought we BD'd yesterday, maybe the CM is actually sperm.

I am pretty sure we missed the egg - I keep having to remind myself


----------



## Hit Girl

Aw BBH, how come? :(


Very stupidly, I have been looking at the m/c forum, reading about d&cs and 'medical management' and scaring the absolute shit out of myself. I have just spent the last 15 minutes crying hysterically and have only just calmed down enough to type. :cry:


----------



## Smile181c

Oh HG - stay out of them, and try to relax - it might not come to that! :hugs: easier said than done though, I know :hugs:

Shar, I was convinced I was out too :haha: and I got my bfp 4 days before my missed AF so not to early at all!


----------



## Moonfire623

Reading all your posts makes me nervous and happy all at the same time!! This adventure is quite the roller coaster, isnt it? :)

We are 3dpo & insemination and hoping for a :bfp:with the this first cycle - yes...it could happen! Crosses fingers! 

So, nice to meet you all and look forward to obsessing together. :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Moonfire623 said:


> Reading all your posts makes me nervous and happy all at the same time!! This adventure is quite the roller coaster, isnt it? :)
> 
> We are 3dpo & insemination and hoping for a :bfp:with the this first cycle - yes...it could happen! Crosses fingers!
> 
> So, nice to meet you all and look forward to obsessing together. :thumbup:

Hi moonfire and welcome to our crazy thread!!

Good luck 

X


----------



## Laura91

Hi moonfire :hi: Good luck for this cycle! x


----------



## Hit Girl

Hello lovely Moonfire. Sorry for scaring the bejeebus out of you. x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies!
HG: :hugs: :hugs: we are all here for you hun.
BBH: I have everything crossed for you hun! 
Sharon: You never know it might surprise you, I was always told it will happen when you least expect it to!
As for me, Im feeling pretty good just relaxing on the sofa with a hot cuppa coffee and a few cookies :) yum gonna just relax this whole cycle, not gonna stress about anything, no testing til I am actually late.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey queen :hi: 

Did you seduce your fella last night?! Haha

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Sofa with a nice coffee and cookies sounds ideal! Wish I could join you.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I tried, but he just wasnt up for it, lol I think it was the game had him distracted.
Ah well I will try again tonight but think it might be too late! Never know I geuss though!


----------



## Queen Bee.

would love to have ya hg!
have a girly night would be perfection!


----------



## Smile181c

Moonfire, welcome! Sorry for scaring you :haha:

Can I be cheeky and ask who is in your avatar picture? Tell me to bog off if I'm being too nosey :thumbup:


----------



## Hit Girl

Queen Bee. said:


> would love to have ya hg!
> have a girly night would be perfection!

I need one of those! Why don't we live closer? :(


----------



## Queen Bee.

better idea!
Lets all take a holiday somewhere and meet up!
How fun would that be lol
I dunno how much our hubbys would enjoy that :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

How great would that be? Having a girly night in! I think we should all purchase a time machine thingy that can put us all in the same place at the same time by just the touch of a button!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

If only!
Id love to meet you all, you are all a wonderful bunch of ladies!


----------



## Hit Girl

Queen Bee. said:


> better idea!
> Lets all take a holiday somewhere and meet up!
> How fun would that be lol
> I dunno how much our hubbys would enjoy that :haha:

No joke I have actually done this. We all met online 5 years previously. We all skyped a lot but never met each other in person. We all went to NZ together. (They were from USA/Canada.) It was amazing!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Hit Girl

It was. The worst thing was having to say goodbye, knowing how hard it would be for all of us to be together again. I definitely consider them to be in my innermost circle of best friends. I miss them all the time but we talk a lot.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I've met up with people online before, Like my parents used to invite people from their chat circle to the lake and stuff for like camp outs.
I also met my husband online!
Its always fun to see new people, had some really good times out at the lake :)


----------



## Bergebabe

just been to the gym but :witch: made me sluggish and not really up to it lol. 

hg - slap wrist, stay out of that forum which is in no way relevant to you whatsoever. stay with us in here where its warm and friendly from now on please :hugs:

bbh - sorry u didnt enjoy ur tea, im just about to make my 5th coffee of the day but not with biscuits unfortunately as still trying to fight the 8lb (yes thats right 8) that i put on over christmas!!!


----------



## Bergebabe

agggghhhh forgot the reason for my actual post!!! HI MOONFIRE AND WELCOME!!! xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've just been out and bought some green tea with cranberry :) mmm it's so nice. And will be good at fighting off any water infections too

X


----------



## sharonfruit

HG thats so sweet that you managed to meet up for a holiday!

I've never really spoken to anyone online apart from you guys (feel blessed) I was never much of an online person until I felt like signing up to this site after my MC! xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

any fun plans for the night ladies? :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Not for us I'm afraid. Ive just made gammon joint with pineapple, new potatoes and beans. I'm stuffed now! 

We'll prob just have a relaxing night in front of the telly watching eastenders and corrie! Maybe with a bit of baby making mixed in!

How about you?

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Sounds about like our night, I might play a few games though.
I havent even made dinner yet... I honestly dont know what I want.
but yours sounds amazing!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I went to the butchers yesterday and they were selling off their gammon joints for £5. It was massive!! Enough to feed about 8! We like big portions so we've given it a good go. There's loads left so we'll prob end up picking at it later tonight!! If only I could send some your way! 

I might make myself another green tea with cranberries - they are very nice. I think I might have found another obsession! And it's good for fertility

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey, as long as its good for fertility thats a definate plus!
I think Imma have hubby cook dinner... but if he will is a whole different story :haha:
im thinking chicken breast, chips, corn and some onion gravy. though Im not sure if thats what I want


----------



## Bergebabe

Am off to salsa in a mo so just scoffed a bowl of pasta!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen - that sounds nice :)

Berge - good choice, you'll need the carbs for all the energy for salsa! I wish I could salsa! Does you hubby do it with you?

X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Green tea is so good


----------



## sharonfruit

https://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm

This is really interesting - Some of the statistics really shocked me, like women who drink more than 5 units a week are half as likely to conceive than those who drink less than 5. I drink way more than 5 units most weeks :dohh:

Also it says 1 cup of coffee a day can half your chances! Jeeez X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sharon - I read that article a couple of weeks ago and it shocked me! That's why I thought twice about having that cup of tea this morning.

Think I might make another cup of green tea with cranberry :)

X


----------



## sharonfruit

I think tea is okay, coffee has a lot more caffiene... Green tea also contains caffeine, which confuses me!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I think it's funny that you're talking about dinner, as it's only 1:40pm here right now and I've just finished lunch! Haha. :0) Amazing how the Internet can connect people from such a distance!! 

Hello Moon! Welcome! I just joined this group at the start of the month, and adore these ladies already! Hope you do too!

HG - awesome that you were able to meet! That sounds nice...I think you (and the other ladies here) are fab, so I can imagine what fun it would be!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

xopiinkiieox said:


> I think it's funny that you're talking about dinner, as it's only 1:40pm here right now and I've just finished lunch! Haha. :0) Amazing how the Internet can connect people from such a distance!!
> 
> Hello Moon! Welcome! I just joined this group at the start of the month, and adore these ladies already! Hope you do too!
> 
> HG - awesome that you were able to meet! That sounds nice...I think you (and the other ladies here) are fab, so I can imagine what fun it would be!

It's 19:45 here! I always forget that we are all from different countries!

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

I had a dream someone had twins in here! So, lucky baby dust to whoever it is. Also had a dream HG was fine, so, hopefully! :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

MommaAlexis said:


> I had a dream someone had twins in here! So, lucky baby dust to whoever it is. Also had a dream HG was fine, so, hopefully! :)

Lets hope your dreams come true :)

I think the twins will be Chloe! My hubby would get the shock of his life if it was us!!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Anyone else in here have twins in their family?


----------



## dontworry

BBH - how sweet of you to ask where I've been!  I'm around! I've been investing a lot of my time in this non-profit thing in my town, so am doing a lot of work with them. :) This week has been busy with dinners and stuff for Terron's 22nd birthday! Besides that, we're just hanging out and having lots of sexy time lol, taking things easy over here and not over-analyzing things! 

Hit Girl - I love you! I wish that girl hadn't been so insensitive. I would've broken down crying in front of her, I imagine. Since getting with Terron I am horribly emotional about just about everything, lol! Also - stay out of the sad parts of the forum. You gotta stay as positive as you can. <3
Also - I want to meet everyone! I wish we could all Skype and chat and stuff! I don't have a microphone on my laptop so I can't Skype yet. :(

Moonfire623 - WELCOME! :) Fingers crossed you got it the first cycle. :)


No twins whatsoever in my family. :( I so wish there was though! Me and Terron got a little tipsy (okay, a lot tipsy lol) last night in celebration of his birthday, and we made a list of the names we like the most, and were thinking of middle names too. Some of them are silly but I really like them, and we had so much fun doing it!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

My mom is an identical twin, and my hubby has fraternal twins on his side!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hello newbies! I'm normally up and about in here but I'm super sick, see y'all in a few days hopefully!


----------



## Queen Bee.

My great grandfather was a twin (dunno if Identical or not)
And my husbands cousins are identical twins


----------



## Bergebabe

No twins for me thank you! I wll be happy with one. 

No oh doesnt salsa unfirtunately, he refuses to come but i love it, have been doing it for a couple of years. One of the teachers is about to drop and she has the tidiest bump ihave ever seen, i dont think shes put on a lb anywhere else! She only stopped dancing a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Smile181c

Alex, I saw your dream about twins and was like :shock: lol I'm convinced I've got 2 in there :haha: and twins run in my family!! Feel better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :hi:
Had my college tutor in all morning so haven't had chance to come on here yet.. better catch up :)

Alexis - I hope your dream comes true about Hit Girl and I also hope the twins is Chloe :haha: Hope you feel better soon :flower:

QB - My aunt was a twin, lots in OH's family : twin sisters, twin cousins, twin grandmas etc.. Seen as though i'm not duffed yet i'm convinced it's Chloe :haha:

Chloe - I'm crossing my fingers that it's you, whether that's a good thing or a bad thing; who knows? :thumbup:


Hope everyone's okay anyway xx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I've almost convinced myself - reckon I'll be a bit disappointed when I get to the scan and there's only one! Then I'll be relieved :rofl:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've got a serious case of the munchies today - I can't stop eating!!!!

X


----------



## sharonfruit

I've got stretchy cm with brown in it ?! X


----------



## Smile181c

Could be implantation??


----------



## sharonfruit

Or AF? Don't get my hopes up :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oooh, fingers crossed its implantation sharon :) You could be the twins!!! :rofl:

x


----------



## Smile181c

:haha:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hey ladies. Keep your fingers crossed for me that my AF doesn't arrive today - I have cramps but I'm not 'due' til Monday and have been trying to extend my luteal phase (between ovulation and AF) with vitamins and thought it was working as last month I had the full two weeks (get in!!!!) but now worrying I'm gonna come on at 11 days past again which isn't great.

In fact, keep your fingers crossed that she doesn't come at all as that would be even better :haha:

We bd'd two days before O so its not entirely unfeasible! I have potential symptoms..... but its probably the typical 'all in my head' kind :dohh:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aurora CHK said:


> Hey ladies. Keep your fingers crossed for me that my AF doesn't arrive today - I have cramps but I'm not 'due' til Monday and have been trying to extend my luteal phase (between ovulation and AF) with vitamins and thought it was working as last month I had the full two weeks (get in!!!!) but now worrying I'm gonna come on at 11 days past again which isn't great.
> 
> In fact, keep your fingers crossed that she doesn't come at all as that would be even better :haha:
> 
> We bd'd two days before O so its not entirely unfeasible! I have potential symptoms..... but its probably the typical 'all in my head' kind :dohh:

Stay away :witch: you arnt wanted round here!!!

X


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck Aurora!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies, Had a dream last night that I was pregnant in a hospital and about to give birth to a baby boy :D best dream ever!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sounds like a great dream, QB, well it sounds like you enjoyed it. I do love dreams like that but then when I wake up I feel dead sad that its not true... but maybe that's as I'm a bit of a miserable cow hee hee. :mamafy:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Nah I think we all get alil sad when its just a dream!
But it will eventually be real life! :) for ALL OF US! :thumbup:


----------



## Hit Girl

Aurora, so great to see you again! :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Its been really quiet in here ladies where ya hiding? 
Everyone must be in bed having sexy time lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

Feeling quite a bit better! Watching say yes to the dress heheheheh


----------



## Hit Girl

Honestly, I've spent most of the past two weeks just sitting here on the couch watching (not really paying attention) really crap tv shows/the Australian Open.

So glad to hear you're feeling a bit better, Alex!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Glad to see you relaxing HG!
Stick baby stick!


----------



## Hit Girl

I may look like I'm relaxing on the outside, but inside I'm a freaked-out mess. :( 
What are you up to, Miranda? :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Just playing a few games with the hubby and watching a bit of tv =P so the usual lol
how about you hun?


----------



## Hit Girl

A few games? Board games or console?
I'm watching The Australian Open. How original for me. :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

a game called runescape 
Its one of those MMORPG so playing it online with tons of other people
kinda like some world with dragons and all kinds of mythical creatures you can kill or fish and all kinds of stuff rather fun lol Im a total geek by the way


----------



## Hit Girl

I approve of what you're doing SO MUCH!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

you should try it, its actually reallllllly fun! :)
it might distract you for a while too lol


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm booooored!! Haha.


----------



## Hit Girl

I think I would LOVE that game. I already need to go through a 12-step program for the Sims, so I shouldn't really add to my problem. :haha:

Sorry I'm too late to alleviate your boredom Annie. :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

And yet again, I cannot sleep. watched new underworld, it was fantastic. The momma bear in me gives it a thumbs up!

Don't read this if you intend on watching the show, or don't wanna know about it.

Spoiler
I would totally kick some human/vampire/lycan butt if they kidnapped my kid too! Selene wakes up twelve years later to find out she now has a kid and her husband may be dead. Then the vampires kidnap her kid. Don't fuck with momma vamp!


----------



## Hit Girl

Alex, sounds awesome! Look forward to seeing it. How late is it there?


----------



## MommaAlexis

4:30am. Lol. I fail at sleep. Joel's getting annoyed cause I sleep pretty much til he leaves for work now. I just reverted my sleeping schedule somehow. I can't get it back! I do seem to be staying up later and later, so maybe I'll just let it go, and eventually stay up until he leaves for work at least.


----------



## Hit Girl

I can appreciate that. That's how I like to sleep too. I can stay up so late - it seems that my body naturally gravitates towards that kind of sleeping pattern. I also find that I do my best design work at night. What time does Joel leave for work?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Usually around one or two in the afternoon, so, I've been staying up 2-3 hours later every night, if it keeps up I'll be back to normal within a week. I was in bed by like 6 yesterday, it's almost five today and I'm not even the slightest bit tired. I need to be up at eleven next week, so yikes!


----------



## Hit Girl

Ah, that's such an awful feeling, worrying about having to get up early-ish when your sleep patterns are weird. I hate not getting enough sleep, especially if I have to go to work. Awful.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I bought this book with my best friend. This is only the cover but it was a great read!

I can't sleep, a guided journal


----------



## Hit Girl

That cover describes it perfectly!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

You should get the book, honestly. A little over priced for the size, but not for the content. I figured out what I'm getting tattoed for my little one next year! 

"I am your quiet place, you are my wild." with a yellow canary (represents pure love)


----------



## Hit Girl

That is gorgeous. I love yellow canaries.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Time to try to sleep. Getting sorta tired. ish.


----------



## Hit Girl

Nighty night! Sweet dreams. x


----------



## boofangie

Good luck to everyone testing today xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I got a bfn as expected! Didn't feel particularly disappointed, waiting for AF to hit full force now, onto Feb!!x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi Sharon - sorry to hear about the BFN. Hopefully it's just too soon for you and it'll soon change into a BFP :)

Alex - get yourself to bed girl!!

Hitgirl - you chill as much as you can. Really hope you are ok and not too scared about Monday

Queen - I'm not busy making babies at the mo - I've got a damned UTI and feel like absolute poo :cry:

Woke up with it. It's burning so much :( I'm drowning myself with water - I've already drank about 5 litres! I'm peeing every 20 mins :( I hate it. I suffer from them anyway so I always have a supply of antibiotics in the house incase. I've started taking them - and I've checked they are safe in pregnancy just incase.

I just worry that this is gunna affect our chances of a bean sticking? Thats of we are lucky enough to have fertilised one anyway!

As for other symptoms - I didn't have any until the other day! Now I've noticed (I'm 7dpo today).....

- my nose is still very very snotty from my cold last week. I can't seem to shift the snot!

- This might be TMI but I've been pooing lots today and think I may have a little tear thats bleeding :(

- I've had shivers and chills for the past 2 days even when I'm warm - this may be linked to the UTI but hey, you never know!

- my boobs feel 'bruised' not massively sore but I'm definitely aware of them

- I've had some right sided twinges on and off for a couple of days 

All of the above could be linked to the UTI I suppose but only time will tell. I just hope I haven't ruined our chances!

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

UPDATE - I've just been to the loo (again!!) and had some very mucous clear/yellow discharge after wiping!! That doesn't usually happen!

X


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sharon-Sorry about the BFN, lots of dust for February!

HG-Hoping Monday brings good news!! 

Alex-I can't imagine your sleep schedule! I love my sleep, which is one thing I fear about having a LO!!

BBH-Hope you get your BFP and you feel better soon...UTIs suck!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

All I know is by next month that there's gonna be 8 BFPs down! I dreamnt it would, so there. My dream mind told me, two of them were because of twins, two of them were cause hit girl got hers confirmed, so I count it as getting two BFPs. Which leaves room for one more hehehe. So there!! I'm convinced my dream is true.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

MommaAlexis said:


> All I know is by next month that there's gonna be 8 BFPs down! I dreamnt it would, so there. My dream mind told me, two of them were because of twins, two of them were cause hit girl got hers confirmed, so I count it as getting two BFPs. Which leaves room for one more hehehe. So there!! I'm convinced my dream is true.

:winkwink:

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

hiya ladies 
Hows everyone?
Im good, got the cold again :( 
so just lying on the sofa witha huge quilt
I also have my sleep WAY off im going to bed at like 5-6am waking up at like 4pm
Gonna have to make sure wednesday im up at like 9-10am so I can go get my groceries done
gonna be so exhausted that day lol but at least my sleeping will get back a lil better


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I hate it when your sleeping pattern gets messed up! Working nights messes me up. I'm lying on the settee with s blanket watching fat families! Gunna watch Stella afterwards with Ruth Jones - I love it!

My UTI is a little bit better now. Managed to have a 3 hour nap before!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

I thought Stella looked really good, but I thought that about that Cafe tv show...
And It wasnt as nice as I thought. so I havent watched Stella yet lol
We are watching million pound drop right now.
Hope you start feeling better soon BBH


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks queen - hope you feel better soon too. Ive still got a really snotty nose :( I don't feel like I've got a cold still but have been blowing my nose about 12 times a day!

Stella is really good - you should watch it on catch up. She's lost so much weight!!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks BBH - I just feel rather drained of energy and blocked nose.
I will find it online tonight and watch it, hopefully its really good! :)
Ahh cant wait to eat so starving, hubby is making spicy BBQ chicken wraps yum! :D


----------



## sharonfruit

AF hit me with full force this afternoon so the test was a waste of time! 2 days early, I had a few 26 day cycles before I got pg! Yay for short cycles :happydance: Less time for testing, but I hope a 12 day luteal phase doesn't affect my chances!! With OH's work timetable I think 2 days earlier for ov is going to be a positive thing x


----------



## Queen Bee.

sorry af got you sharon but happy you will get to O earlier :) 
Good luck hun :) fingers crossed for this cycle


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yey for short cycles Sharon - sorry the witch turned up though. Here's to a valentines BFP!!

Queen - my hubby made a gorgeous chicken balti earlier. I had half a tub of natural yoghurt with it! I'm such a wimp with spicy food haha. There's another portion left for me and I'm so tempted to eat it now!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ive decided since I rarely drink water... ( I know I know its not good)
that I would start drinking what through out the day more often.
I dunno if it will help us TTC/NTNP but thought it'd be a lil healthier


----------



## MommaAlexis

I want those like, precooked chickens they sell in grocery stores. They keep them in heaters. Like, just the right seasoning and not dry. Yummy.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

MommaAlexis said:


> I want those like, precooked chickens they sell in grocery stores. They keep them in heaters. Like, just the right seasoning and not dry. Yummy.

I like the garlic ones mmm

X


----------



## Hit Girl

My scan is tomorrow and my expectations could not be lower. I am such a sad sack right now. The spotting has been far more infrequent the last few days but tonight I got a bit of browny/red on the paper. I am so shattered. I'm thinking that I'm just not lucky enough to have a baby. I would love to keep trying but I'm terrified this will happen again. This is the saddest I have felt in a really long time and I haven't even had the scan yet. I dread to think what I'll be like after they give me the bad news. As I keep saying, I just really want my body to take care of it naturally and soon - if it's going to go that way. Tonight I told my DH that if it turns out that there's nothing in there, then at least I won't have to worry about bleeding during the pregnancy when I'm back at work in a month. 

Also, I hate having my status as 'other'. I really hate that.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hitgirl - I really don't know what to say. In fact, there's nothing I can say that will make you feel better. I suppose you are sick of people saying 'everything could be ok'. I really hope mr hitgirl is taking good care of you. I wish we all lived closeby so we could meet up. I really want to give you a hug :hugs: I can't imagine how you are feeling right now but I want you to know that I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. I really do hope everything is ok and if it's not, we are all here for you every step of the way...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Also - don't worry about letting us know the outcome until you are totally ready. We understand xxxxxx

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you BBH. :hugs: 

I honestly don't know how I could feel any worse than how I feel now. Just that moment when they start scanning me... I am dreading this. I feel completely sick at the thought. Mr HG is definitely looking after me. He's doing everything - cooking dinner, cleaning up, doing the clothes washing (we usually both do these things but he's completely taken over). He's also taking the afternoon off work tomorrow so he'll be at the scan. I'll feel so bad that he's doing everything when I'm probably going to lose it so I could be helping with these things anyway.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm sure he's not just doing it to try to ensure everything is ok with the pregnancy - he'll be doing it because he cares and loves you. I bet he's hating seeing you so down and knowing there's nothing really he can do to change it (although he sounds like he's being a star). 

Im sure it's going to be so nerve racking for you tomorrow but just remember, if this bean doesn't make it there must be a reason for it and it's better that you know sooner rather than later. As hard as it will be, maybe it is for the best in terms of your bean. If on the other hand everything is ok, that would be the most fantastic thing ever. 

I don't mean to sound insensitive by the above - I honestly don't mean any harm. And o could never imagine what you are going though or how hard it is. All I do know is that if things don't go too well tomorrow you have to grieve but you also have to stay strong for your hubby and any future babies that you may have.

I've literally got everything crossed for you hitgirl - I really have. I hope it's the best possible outcome for you :hugs:

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oh god hitgirl - I've just read that back after I posted it and it sounds awful :( I didn't mean maybe it's the best for your bean in general, I meant if something wasn't quite right with your bean then it's best that nature has warned you. I believe in mother nature - as shitty as things may be sometimes things happen for a reason.

Really sorry if my message has upset you :( I really hope I haven't

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Don't worry about upsetting me BBH. What you said was not horrible at all - not even in the slightest. :hugs: I completely agree with you. If there is something seriously wrong with it, I think it is best that it goes. I know how common miscarriages are and that nature won't let a bad pregnancy go ahead. I am so scared of going through this again (if I fall pregnant again) and that I'll never be able to carry full-term. I'm also terrified of having a d&c (only because of the general anaesthetic - worried I will panic as I'm going under).


----------



## BabyBumpHope

You may not need a D&C hun. Do they offer medical management of miscarriage where you live? I know they do in the UK. A D&C is like last resort over here. They offer you conservative management (where you wait to see if you will miscarry naturally and get a rescan in 2 weeks) or medical management where you take a series of tablets which makes your body miscarry the pregnancy. The surgical management is only offered if the other 2 don't work which is very rare.

Anyway, hopefully you won't even need to think about all of that :hugs:

X


----------



## Hit Girl

I've read that the medical management can be pretty scary and that the pain can be awful. None of the options sound favourable at all. This really sucks.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh God, HitGirl you poor honey, I just want to scoop you up, stroke your hair and somehow make everything feel better. How unfair and horrible what you are going through. I agree with everything Baby Bump Hope has been saying (very wise and tender and thoughtful - BBH you are going to be a great mum yourself!!) ]- we are here for you if and when you want to talk, and just gently praying for/thinking of you and Mr HG when you're not.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aurora CHK said:


> Oh God, HitGirl you poor honey, I just want to scoop you up, stroke your hair and somehow make everything feel better. How unfair and horrible what you are going through. I agree with everything Baby Bump Hope has been saying (very wise and tender and thoughtful - BBH you are going to be a great mum yourself!!) ]- we are here for you if and when you want to talk, and just gently praying for/thinking of you and Mr HG when you're not.

Aww, bless you :) I actually got really emotional reading that - maybe it's a sign?! Haha aww thank you hun

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you so much Aurora. Your kindness means the world to me. x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Everyone here has been so nice to me too. Its such a supportive environment, it brings out the best in us all, I think. I'm getting dangerously close to saying 'girl power' so I'll stop there :kiss:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aurora CHK said:


> Everyone here has been so nice to me too. Its such a supportive environment, it brings out the best in us all, I think. I'm getting dangerously close to saying 'girl power' so I'll stop there :kiss:

*GIRL POWER!!!*

There you go!! :thumbup::haha:

x


----------



## sharonfruit

I almost just did that BBH :haha:

Great minds think alike x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> I almost just did that BBH :haha:
> 
> Great minds think alike x

Definitely! :thumbup:

You'll have to change your CD on your ticker.

TMI alert - i could have sworn i was getting tugging/pulling type feelings in my lower abdomen and im 8dpo today. I think i just needed to open my bowels!! :blush: Just been to the loo and its gone! I think i'm obsessing too much

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sharon, is that your lil doggie in your pic? He's gorgeous!!

x


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks for reminding me, will do that now. Think I am going to get some vitamin B6 to try and increase my luteal phase. I think 11 days is maybe a little short x


----------



## sharonfruit

And yep his name is Louis! Thanks x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww, i think i might have to pinch him! I love dogs!

Theres a girl on another thread i go on on here who has used B6 for the past 3 cycles (if i remember rightly). Her luteal phase seems to have increased so it must work. I think you are supposed to take B12 too as they work better together

x


----------



## sharonfruit

B6 and B12. Got it :thumbup: I'm going to get some prenatals and they have B6 in, not sure about B12, but I don't think they have enough to increase your luteal phase.

Also I don't like this sig, I cant get it to countdown to ov because I still ov on day 14 I just have a shorter luteal phase, but lilypie automatically assumes that you ov slap bang in the middle, no matter how long your cycle. Stupid :dohh: x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

It assumes we are all sheep and 'normal' Haha - i'm certainly not 'normal'

P.S - my back aches :(

x


----------



## sharonfruit

Your cycles are short too aren't they, do you know when you ov? X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> Your cycles are short too aren't they, do you know when you ov? X

I don't use OPKs or temp but going by pains, CM, CP and feeling horny :blush: i think i ovulate anywhere from CD10-12 which makes my luteal phase on average 12-15 days - but of course i don't know for sure that i am ovulating. I was on BCP for 14 years so hope my body isnt still messed up!

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies 
hows everyone ?
Im alright, only up because a nightmare, but think imight try to get a lil more sleep =/


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hiya queen - nightmares and bad dreams can be a symptom! ;)

I'm good thanks. Feeling alot better today - think i've managed to shift the UTI, thank god! They are evil evil things!!

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hope the dream is a symptom lol
I hate having nightmares though.
do glad its gone bbh!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sharon - on lilypie, select the 15-80 days ticker not the normal one, it allows you to say what your OV day is rather than assuming 14 days LP (my luteal phase is on the short side too:growlmad:)


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks aurora :) :thumbup: x


----------



## dontworry

Hello my loves! <3

Been busy busy. Not really gettin' busy, lol, but have had tons to do almost every day this week, which is a LOVELY change from my usual life! :)

Miranda - I love Runescape lmao!! I haven't played it since I got my laptop back, but you just reminded me! :D

Hit Girl - I hope you're feeling okay today. I agree with everything BBH has said to you in regards to your beany. <3 Thinking about you, always sending tons of love and good thoughts. Will be thinking about you all night (since you're in the future). :hugs:

I am sending good thoughts to the rest of you - all of your symptoms sound very promising and I'm really hoping Alex is right in predicting more BFP's! I will be back soon to actually contribute to the conversation, lol. I've just got to finish up work today.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Jess: I love it too! im addicted, what was your Combat level? Ive had this account for nearly 4 years now. Glad to see you back in here we've missed you!


----------



## dontworry

It never got very high! I kept making new accounts because people would stalk me and talk dirty to me while I was walking around! Lmao


----------



## Queen Bee.

:haha: never had that happen, Im 120cb :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww I so want to cry right now... I am out of coffee and tea... and I cant get anymore til wednesday! OMG what am I going to do? lol


----------



## xopiinkiieox

HG - lots of positivity, hugs, and love coming your way from me!! I will be thinking of you, Mr. HG, and bean. :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm doing so much wishful thinking for you, HitGirl! I keep telling myself it's just a fluke and everything will be fine! I truly hope so! I won't even let myself consider it for you, I'm really hoping everything is okay. We're here for you, although not physically. We love our HitGirl!


----------



## Queen Bee.

HG: Sending sticky vibes! 
Everyone is here for you, all thinking of you and lil beanie!
Wishing you the best hun, :hugs: I know its such a tough time for you right now
And I really wish I could be there for you.
But I know MR,HG will take amazing care of you!


----------



## Hit Girl

So...

I had my scan this afternoon. I know they don't want to peeing in the hour before your scan so I drank two big glasses of water exactly within the hour and held it. On the way there I realised that my ability to hold wees isn't what it used to be. It was torture. To make matters worse it was raining so I was surrounded by the sight of water all around me. By the time I got there I was so anguished by my desperate need to wee that I jumped out of the car really awkwardly because I was going to piss myself any second and I dropped my scan request form in a puddle half under the car. I quickly grabbed it and I was worried that bending over would make me explode. I ran into the scan place, handed the lady my saturated form and explained that I had to pee even though my scan was about 15 mins away. She said that was okay as long as I didn't pee it all out and had a bit more water to drink. I RAN to the loo. Never in my life have I needed to wee so badly. The good thing is that it almost made me stop worrying about the scan.

Anyway, I'm furiously drinking more water and I get called in, so Mr HG and I head in and it's the same lady who scanned me two weeks ago! She remembered us and said she was only thinking about us just the other day. She asked about my spotting and I told her it was still happening and I'm terrified of today. She was so lovely and said it was good that I'm finding out either way. So I lie on the bed and she pulls down my skirt a bit and I say, "I don't want to know! I don't want to see anything!" and I close my eyes really tight. Mr HG is squeezing my hand. She puts the thing on my tummy for only 3 seconds and then says, "Well, what's this? Have a look!". I look up at the screen and I see something that's flickering. She says, "You see that? That's a heartbeat!". I burst into tears and said, "No way! Shut up! Are you serious? OH MY GOD!". I was sobbing tears of joy. It was like all the tension from the last two weeks just came pouring out. I saw the little embryo, the sac, the yolk and the little heart beating. I then had to get up and change into a gown for the transvag ultrasound. I couldn't get up right away as I was crying so much. She said I could take all the time I needed. She led me out to the toilets to go pee because my bladder was extremely full. I came back in my gown and 'empty' bladder and she popped the thing up there and said my bladder was still really full and I had to empty it properly. I must admit it did feel full but I was so tense. So I'm sitting there in the gown, bare ass hanging out the back and trying to focus on breathing and weeing. So hard!
I go back in and this time my bladder's empty enough so she could see everything more clearly. I still have a massive haematoma in there and she said I should expect to bleed/spot for quite some time. I saw the little person again and this time she measured the heartbeat. I think it was 152 but she said it was absolutely perfect. She measured it after moving the probe around a bit and it was measuring better than what it was a few minutes earlier. I guess the angle can make all the difference - it was 7w2d which is only 3 days less than my LMP estimation. Then, I feel the probe thing buzzing a bit and suddenly I'm seeing the browny/orange 3D image of it up on the screen!!! She told us where the head was and it was amazing!! So, she said I'm not out of the woods yet by any means, but I have overcome a major hurdle. I guess the fact that she was asking about booking my nuchal scan was a really good sign. I still don't want to get overly excited as it's still early days, but today completely blew me away.


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you all for your love, prayers and support. I honestly love you guys so much. You are an amazing bunch of girlies. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Laura91

:happydance: Congratulations Hit Girl! I'm so happy for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Haylee.

Awww because I'm a sook I cried a little reading this.. So, so happy for you and Mr HG xxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

I cried too.


----------



## sharonfruit

Awwwww congratulations I am so so happy for you!!! Xxxxx


----------



## disneydarling

Hitgirl I am so happy for you right now, I've been really thinking of you a lot, I'm so glad you got some good news :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

You're all so lovely. :friends: I'm still being really cautious about it all. :blush:


----------



## disneydarling

Also, I jut bought a bunch of cheap preg tests on ebay. They were £2.39 for 30, even though I'm secretly hoping I wont need to use 30 (who am I kidding I'll probably need way more than that).

My AF would normally be due tomorrow if I was still on BCP, and I'm currently feeling pretty good (which makes me thing I'm definetley not preggo). I normally get terrible back pains for the first day of my period, and the 24 hours before that I start getting twinges and a dull ache in my lower back, and they haven't shown up yet, so I have no idea when it's coming!


----------



## Hit Girl

£2.39 for 30? That's amazing!!
Are you feeling anything at all? I had no idea I was duffed at first.


----------



## Bergebabe

oh hg thats amazing news!!! have been checking all morning to hear from you and that has def brought a tear to my eye. :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Thanks Bergebabe. I still can't believe what I saw today. How about I try and get the pic on here?


----------



## Bergebabe

Hit Girl said:


> Thanks Bergebabe. I still can't believe what I saw today. How about I try and get the pic on here?

awww yes that wud be amazing! must be so weird seeing the scan


----------



## Hit Girl

Damnit, the files can't be opened by my Mac. I'll have to wait until Mr HG can get them using his boring old PC laptop.


----------



## Hit Girl

Bergebabe said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Bergebabe. I still can't believe what I saw today. How about I try and get the pic on here?
> 
> awww yes that wud be amazing! must be so weird seeing the scanClick to expand...

It is SO weird. I wish I had an animated video of the heartbeat. That was incredible.


----------



## sharonfruit

Ohhhhhhh pictures yaaaaaay :happydance:

So what happens now, can they give you anything to help with the heamatoma or will it just sort itself out? 

:hugs: :hugs: I just want to hug you lots :D x


----------



## Hit Girl

I want to hug you too Sharon! :hugs: No, I don't think they can do anything. I should just expect more of what I've been getting the last two weeks and that's really it. Also, I have to keep resting and keep drinking water.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Such wonderful news HG!!! I'm so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you Annie. :hugs:

Sorry my story/post was so long.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Sorry about the freak out girls. I'd say I'm hormonal, but I was just fed up lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

Don't apologise. I would have freaked out too.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lol. I mean, I don't think I could have been any more clear then I was. *shrug* How's everyone?


----------



## Bergebabe

think i missed the freak out, hope all is ok mommaAlexis xxxx

cant wait to see the pics later on, and at least with the continued spotting it wont freak you out as your expecting it, the lack of extra stress is much better for you im sure.


----------



## Hit Girl

Meh, nothing much has happened here.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Anything new and exciting for me to do? Drunk tank gets out at 8 am, it's a few minutes shy of 8, so just waiting. If I don't get a call, any tips on getting away with murder?


----------



## Hit Girl

I like the hormonal excuse. Also an ice pick? I should be offering you better suggestions here. I'm the biggest fan of Dexter.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I miss northern canada. Icicles make awesome weapons. The evidence melts heehe


----------



## BabyBumpHope

HG - that's fantastic news for you and Mr HG :) :hugs:

Your baby sounds like a little fighter! I bet it was amazing to dee your bean on the screen!

I'm actually welling up for you! :cry:

Cant wait to see pic of bubs

X


----------



## sharonfruit

Are you going to get your siggy back :) x


----------



## Hit Girl

:( I don't think so. Not for the moment, anyway. Maybe when I'm a bit further along.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Whoops, the risk of reading B&B at work is accidentally blubbing at my desk learning about HG's great news (although still not fully out of woods I know so continued prayers/virtual hugs coming your way, HG!)

I have some good news; DH has agreed to move our TTC date forwards from September to May, yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I said I had to be honest with him, no matter how 'sensible' it would be to wait in terms of cash etc, I didn't think I could do it emotionally, and luckily as he is awesome he said okay, we'll start soon, just give me a few months to give up smoking, get a bit fitter and so on so that I'm 'giving my best', which works for me. Of course I'd like to start now, but also I just paid out for hair removal therapy once a month until June as a distraction/reason to be happy I'm not up the duff yet, because you can't have that whilst pregnant (not cause it hurts baby, it doesn't, but because pregnancy hormones might cause it to work differently). 

So I am SQUEEEEEEE with excitement - only three months until full-on TTC! I will still keep it frosty with the supercool NTNPers though. 
:coolio::icecream::coolio:


----------



## sharonfruit

Brilliant news Aurora, how exciting x


----------



## Hit Girl

Aurora, thank you for the love, beautiful. :hugs: That is so exciting about May! Giving it your best is an excellent move. I have every confidence you will do it! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aurora - thats so exciting :) i'm excited for you!! I bet you had tummy flips when your hubby agreed!

Are you taking BCP or anything? If so i'd come off them now if i were you. I'm convinced thats the reason we havent got our BFP yet. I wish i had of come off them sooner to allow them to get out of my system fully

x


----------



## Smile181c

Just caught up! HG!!!!! Eek!! I'm so frigging happy for you and Mr HG right now :hugs: I'm so glad that bubs is hanging on tight in there! Omg!! :happydance:

And exciting news Aurora! May will be here before you know it! Xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi Chloe :hi:

How are you feeling? Any vomiting yet...?

x


----------



## disneydarling

Hit Girl said:


> £2.39 for 30? That's amazing!!
> Are you feeling anything at all? I had no idea I was duffed at first.

I'm feeling absolutley nothing! I'm not going to be able to control myself when the tests come, every day that my AF isn't here I'll be testing!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

disneydarling said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> £2.39 for 30? That's amazing!!
> Are you feeling anything at all? I had no idea I was duffed at first.
> 
> I'm feeling absolutley nothing! I'm not going to be able to control myself when the tests come, every day that my AF isn't here I'll be testing!!Click to expand...

Good luck disney!! Do you know how many dpo you are?

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

disneydarling said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> £2.39 for 30? That's amazing!!
> Are you feeling anything at all? I had no idea I was duffed at first.
> 
> I'm feeling absolutley nothing! I'm not going to be able to control myself when the tests come, every day that my AF isn't here I'll be testing!!Click to expand...

Oh and - please send some of your tests my way! DH would go mad if he knew i'd ordered some! He doesnt understand the whole testing before AF is due thing. We have a joint bank account and joint ebay account so i couldnt hide it from him either! :haha:

x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Good luck ladies!! My AF is due tomorrow but I don't mind because ONLY 3 MONTHS TIL TTC!!! Squeakety squeak squeak. Thanks everyone for the typical awesomeness.

BBH - I actually came off BC in May last year because I heard it can take soooooooooo loooooooooong and we have been doing rhythm method since then ('pulling out' on ovulation days) so hopefully my cycle will be squeaky clean by then, have got into charting and stuff. 

I had hoped I would somehow fall PG that way anyway (aren't sperm supposed to live up to 5 days!? Grrr!) but as I haven't, I was starting to worry that its because I'm not producing viable eggs, my LP isn't long enough or his spermies have been on the rubbish side. Hopefully by May, spermies and LP will be sorted and only bad-egg issues will be between me and a bean! 

Not that I'm piling the pressure on myself or anything...:blush:


----------



## sharonfruit

Aurora I wouldn't worry at all that you haven't got pregnant yet. I'm sceptical about sperm being able to live for 5 days, I think it's more like 2-3 but I guess everyone is different! X


----------



## Queen Bee.

HG: OMG soo happy for you both :hugs:
You got a stong lil one in there :) 
well congrats to you both hun :Huhs:


----------



## disneydarling

BabyBumpHope said:


> disneydarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> £2.39 for 30? That's amazing!!
> Are you feeling anything at all? I had no idea I was duffed at first.
> 
> I'm feeling absolutley nothing! I'm not going to be able to control myself when the tests come, every day that my AF isn't here I'll be testing!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck disney!! Do you know how many dpo you are?
> 
> xClick to expand...


Absolutely no clue!! Lol! All I know is that my last period ended 22 days ago... so I shall just see how I feel over the next few days and see if/when my AF comes.


----------



## disneydarling

BabyBumpHope said:


> disneydarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> £2.39 for 30? That's amazing!!
> Are you feeling anything at all? I had no idea I was duffed at first.
> 
> I'm feeling absolutley nothing! I'm not going to be able to control myself when the tests come, every day that my AF isn't here I'll be testing!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and - please send some of your tests my way! DH would go mad if he knew i'd ordered some! He doesnt understand the whole testing before AF is due thing. We have a joint bank account and joint ebay account so i couldnt hide it from him either! :haha:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Haha I didn't really know how to bring it up with my husband, I kind of sold him on the fact that if I didn't order them cheap on the Internet then I'd be spending loads of money in boots lol!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omg hit girl i totally missed your post !! Told you it was a sticky bean!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww alex - your bean is a raspberry!!! 

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

how are you girls doing?


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm bored, tired, hungry and have a splitting headache. Damn AF!!! How are you? X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im alright, Just eating a bit of dinner. sadly not a healthy one just munching some chips =/
My ankle is a bit sore because of the cold, Gah I feel so old lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

OH called in some vegetarian sushi for me. Yummy. And miso soup! My favourite!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> Im alright, Just eating a bit of dinner. sadly not a healthy one just munching some chips =/
> My ankle is a bit sore because of the cold, Gah I feel so old lol

I've just been naughty too and went to the chippy - fish patty and chips mmm

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

BabyBumpHope said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> Im alright, Just eating a bit of dinner. sadly not a healthy one just munching some chips =/
> My ankle is a bit sore because of the cold, Gah I feel so old lol
> 
> I've just been naughty too and went to the chippy - fish patty and chips mmm
> 
> XClick to expand...

I have never had a fish patty, I had to ask hubby what it was :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I didnt know what it was either until my hubby ordered one a few months back! 

He replied 'well it's fish and potato in batter'

My reply....'well isn't that just a fish cake?' :rofl:

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

guys can be so weird about things lol
my hubby said it sounds like a fish cake that someone just changed the name :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Sounds like a fish cake to me as well!

Ive been trying to lose weight this week so I've been eating healthily but I've been so hungry with AF and dieting at the same time I've ended up eating about twice as much as I would normally eat, still around half the calories though I reckon. I hope I lose weight or I'll be gutted and give up straight away. I weighed myself on Friday and I won't be able to weigh myself again til next Monday so I'm going to try and be super good until then. So its bran flakes for supper for me! X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> Sounds like a fish cake to me as well!
> 
> Ive been trying to lose weight this week so I've been eating healthily but I've been so hungry with AF and dieting at the same time I've ended up eating about twice as much as I would normally eat, still around half the calories though I reckon. I hope I lose weight or I'll be gutted and give up straight away. I weighed myself on Friday and I won't be able to weigh myself again til next Monday so I'm going to try and be super good until then. So its bran flakes for supper for me! X

I love eating healthy. I honestly wouldn't mind if I had to eat salad everyday for the rest of my life! It's the making it that I can't be bothered with

X


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm just so bloody hungry all the time x


----------



## Queen Bee.

AWW I love salads am craving one so badly right now, cant wait til Wednesday so I can get all the stuff :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

Blah, another pregnancy announcement on facebook!
whens my turn?! AHHH lol ok im better now


----------



## MommaAlexis

Well part one of my dream came true! So means there's one more BFP in store for someone on our thread if part two of my dream is right.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

HG, im still praying for you hun.


----------



## boofangie

HIT GIRL! YAYYYY! I hope the next few weeks are happy and healthy! heheh!  sooo happy for you honestly!!

URGH! need some girlie advice btw! right, am a week late, (tested, negative) but had spotting just before so know I'm gonna start! but my main question is, if I'm a week late...how do i work out when i O? i realllyyy want febuary to be my month, but i don't know how it works now, thinking about using OPKS, but never have before, so just thought id ask you girlies what you'd do??

love to everyone xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I'd defo get the OPKs!x


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> I'd defo get the OPKs!x

I've justbought a pack of 50 of ebay with 10 tests! EEEK! don't know how to use them or anything, but am SOO excited haha xxx


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl - so pleased for you and Hit Man! <3 <3 :hugs: I was thinking of you all day.

Alex - wtf happened? Joel in drunk tank? I must read your journal after this lol.

Aurora - FANTASTIC news about moving up your TTC! That's lovely!! Knew he'd come around. :D

On my NTNP front, I have had no weird symptoms at all. I think maybe its because I have not been thinking about it at all... 

Random: I had bought a container of Marmite online around Christmas because I wanted to try it, and I just really didn't want any at all lol. But I was watching Secret Diary of a Call Girl or whatever, and she was eating Marmite so I decided to try some on buttered toast... and I loved it lol. So I've only been eating toast for the last two days!


----------



## sharonfruit

Sounds good, they are pretty simple and after the first month you can get an idea of when you ov x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Oh god don't go in my journal jess! it's a shit storm in there bahhahahaha


----------



## xopiinkiieox

MommaAlexis said:


> Oh god don't go in my journal jess! it's a shit storm in there bahhahahaha

Too bad it's not like Facebook and you can't delete all of those rantings! Haha. (Or can you...?) I'm sorry to have participated in said rantings, but after awhile, it was just SO hard NOT to!!! :wacko:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I don't mind, I was getting annoyed too haha. I asked an administrator and they said you can't delete them or anything. But she reported it and told them not to lock the thread just delete her posts and clean it up a bit.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

MommaAlexis said:


> I don't mind, I was getting annoyed too haha. I asked an administrator and they said you can't delete them or anything. But she reported it and told them not to lock the thread just delete her posts and clean it up a bit.

That's good! She was a little much...:dohh:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Understatement of the year. :ignore:


I was supposed to do laundry and stuff.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alex what was this ladies think writing I mean what went on?


----------



## MommaAlexis

I posted near the beginning of my journal that I was neither for nor against circumcision, so if my hubby wanted it done it was his choice. So she went on for about 5-6 pages about how I have no right, it's cruel etc.


----------



## dontworry

Omg... I saw her first couple of posts and I seriously sat here and typed up this horrid, long entry in your journal, and then deleted it at the last minute because I didn't want to get caught up in the drama. :( Lmao.


----------



## Hit Girl

The whole thing is so awful isn't it??? And she just doesn't stop!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey HG :hugs: how are you feeling hun?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha is she still going or what now?


----------



## Hit Girl

Queen Bee. said:


> Hey HG :hugs: how are you feeling hun?

I'm STILL worried. But that's normal, right? :blush:


----------



## dontworry

No, she's stopped now.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Of course it is!
I'll be worrying as soon as I get my BFP and wont stop til baby is popped out :haha:
Just glad everything turned out alright for you hun!
looks like my sticky vibes worked! yes! lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Just got a phone call from my doc to say she just saw the results from yesterday's scan and she's thrilled. Then she asked me if I'm still bleeding and I told her that I am, a tiny amount, mostly brown. So now she wants to see me on Friday and conference call with my obstetrician. Oh my god. Freaking out again.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Probably just discussing solutions to the H word I forget you have. I don't know much about it, but hey.


----------



## Queen Bee.

so glad to hear your doctor was thrilled!
Sounds like she was happy with everything!
Still sending loads of sticky vibes, 
And I really cannot wait til you start to get a baby bump! 
Bet it will be so cute! :D


----------



## Smile181c

I'm back on a computer :)

Alex that women was just.....:shock:.....no words!

HG - Let me know when I can put you back in my sig ;) 

xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Alex - i must have missed all of that - some people are just pure numptys :thumbup:

I have just been to the doctors. My UTI that started on Saturday and eased sunday and monday has come back overnight :cry: Its not half as bad as it was the other day but its still painful. I've managed to get some more antibiotics so hopefully can flush it all away. I think i might be getting thrush aswell due to the antibiotics :nope: How annoying! I havent got any discharge but its a bit sore down there.

I'm now 10dpo and very very eager to test. AF is due anywhere from Friday - Monday based on my last cycles. Lets hope she doesn't arrive at all for another 9 months!

x


----------



## Hit Girl

Sorry to hear that BBH. UTIs are just awful and thrush on top of that... you poor thing! :hugs: No fun at all.


----------



## Hit Girl

Chloe, at 12/13 weeks. :)


----------



## disneydarling

Hope you feel better soon BBH, UTI's suck :(
Crossing my fingers you get your BFP this month!!:flower:

I'm feeling pretty weird this morning, really nauseous, it started after I ate my breakfast. I had a really nice breakfast of greek yoghurt with berries, which I love, so I don't know why it's made me feel so bad... working hard to not think to myself 'OMG I must be pregnant' 

Still no sign of AF though, and still none of the warning back pains I usually get the day before. Hopefully my cheap preg tests will arrive tomorrow so I can do one to stop my mind going crazy (I honestly really don't feel like I am, so I wouldn't be expecting a BFP, but it would be nice)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

How many dpo are you Disney? 

X


----------



## disneydarling

Something that makes me think my AF is coming though is my emotions. Maybe.

I think being on the pill made me not really get any PMS or anything like that, because since yesterday I've been really tearful at the tiniest things. I cried at a slightly sad story in a magazine, and at someone on TV who got thrown a surprise party.

Then last night (this is the worst one) I burst into tears and cried for ages to my husband because I thought I looked fat. I don't know where it came from, it was so silly. I've never been one to worry about my weight or anything like that, I certainly dont have a perfect body, but I've always been slim. I've always said that I love food and could never go on a diet, and I was just so upset last night saying that I'd been eating loads and I was really fat! LOL! My husband thought it was hilarious because he is the one out of the 2 of us that has to watch his weight. I'm seeing things a bit more clearly this morning, and can now say I was being totally ridiculous! Eeeek mood swings, I think AF must definitely be on her way!


----------



## disneydarling

BabyBumpHope said:


> How many dpo are you Disney?
> 
> X

no clue, but 23 days since my last period ended.:shrug:


----------



## Hit Girl

Sounds a little bit promising...


----------



## Bergebabe

disney that sounds like me on a good day lmao

i hope your tests arrive soon so you can try for a bfp!!! Good luck!! xx


----------



## Smile181c

Sounds promising!


----------



## Hit Girl

DD, I swore I was getting my AF before I got my BFP. Just so you know. :blush:


----------



## disneydarling

Hit Girl said:


> DD, I swore I was getting my AF before I got my BFP. Just so you know. :blush:

Just the thought of that makes me go Eeeeeeeeeeeee with excitement! Trying not to get my hopes up though (so difficult not to) because I have a terrible habit in life of getting so excited about any little thing, then cry for ages when it doesn't happen. And thats over tiny nothings in every day life, not anything big like being pregnant!

I'll keep you all updated if AF shows her ugly face, or I feel any other symptoms. Leading on from my 'I'm so fat' cry last night, I can't stop eating! I've been eating way too much over the past week or so, I'm so hungry.... told myself I have to wait another hour before I eat lunch, because if I have it now I'm likely to eat again before dinner!


----------



## Smile181c

I STILL feel like AF is about to arrive! 

And I can sympathise on the hunger front - I eat 24/7 now!


----------



## sharonfruit

I went the other way the first few weeks of my pregnancy I couldn't fancy food at all! During AF I can't stop eating though :haha: X


----------



## Hit Girl

I wake up almost every morning craving fresh lasagna and turkey stuffing with sage. I have never craved food. I usually forget to eat and when I have to, I'm not fussy about what it is. Not now.

And I am pissing like a goddamn racehorse. Going through so much toilet paper.


----------



## sharonfruit

HG your post just made me laugh. Yay for pregnancy symptoms :happydance: it's all healthy :D x


----------



## Hit Girl

Thanks Sharon. :) I just wish the spotting/bleeding would go away completely. It's really stressing me out.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Disney - I'm keeping everything crossed for you. This has to be your month! I'm CD22 today and 10dpo so I think we are pretty close. Let's hope we get our BFPs

Hitgirl - hope you managed to get a decent nights sleep yesterday after your good news. I'm so so happy for you and your hubby and I'm here if you need anything

Well, it's now 3pm here and I've just woke up from a 2 hour nap on the settee. This is very unusual to me. I had 10 hours sleep last night. I was watching the tv and felt my eyes dropping. The next thing I knew my hubby was ringing the house phone and when I checked the time it was 2 hours later :sleep::sleep::sleep:

I had some very mild AF type pains last night but not to the point where I'm convinced AF is on her way. She is due anywhere from fri-mon so hopefully she'll not turn up at all

X


----------



## boofangie

BabyBumpHope said:


> Disney - I'm keeping everything crossed for you. This has to be your month! I'm CD22 today and 10dpo so I think we are pretty close. Let's hope we get our BFPs
> 
> Hitgirl - hope you managed to get a decent nights sleep yesterday after your good news. I'm so so happy for you and your hubby and I'm here if you need anything
> 
> Well, it's now 3pm here and I've just woke up from a 2 hour nap on the settee. This is very unusual to me. I had 10 hours sleep last night. I was watching the tv and felt my eyes dropping. The next thing I knew my hubby was ringing the house phone and when I checked the time it was 2 hours later :sleep::sleep::sleep:
> 
> I had some very mild AF type pains last night but not to the point where I'm convinced AF is on her way. She is due anywhere from fri-mon so hopefully she'll not turn up at all
> 
> X

eeek, good luck for both of you!!
I've just had a 2 hour nap, but only because I'm lazzyyyy haha!!
i bought some OPKS for the first time yesterday and I'm sooo excited to get them!  
anyone doing anything exciting tonight? xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

I have college :coffee: only a revision lesson though so may be let out early!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I think I might start using some OPKs if we arnt successful this month. It would be handy to know exactly when my fertile period is. Im convinced I feel signs of ovulation but it would be interesting to know whether the OPKs would be positive at the same time.

Not too sure what we'll be doing tonight. Hubby won't get in til half 5ish. Might go get something nice to make for tea. We'll probably just watch tv and snuggle on the sofa. We are so old for our time! We never go out and drink! Haha. I love being at home. My star sign is cancer and apparently cancerians are homely people! Not that I believe in astronomy

X


----------



## boofangie

BabyBumpHope said:


> I think I might start using some OPKs if we arnt successful this month. It would be handy to know exactly when my fertile period is. Im convinced I feel signs of ovulation but it would be interesting to know whether the OPKs would be positive at the same time.
> 
> Not too sure what we'll be doing tonight. Hubby won't get in til half 5ish. Might go get something nice to make for tea. We'll probably just watch tv and snuggle on the sofa. We are so old for our time! We never go out and drink! Haha. I love being at home. My star sign is cancer and apparently cancerians are homely people! Not that I believe in astronomy
> 
> X

haha were the same, we never go out and drink! we would rather stay at home and be with the cats haha! 
yeah, I'm excited to know when i do...i was over a week late though this month, so I'm scared it will harm my chanced of getting pregnant next month :--( boo! xxxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Progress alert - I have White lotiony CM!! It's the first time it's been like that!! I really hope it's a good sign. I hope the :witch: isn't sitting round the corner laughing at me!! 

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Angie - I don't think you'll have ruined your chances at all. At least you'll have your OPKs for this cycle to determine exactly when you are ovulating and then you'll know roughly when AF will be due too without all the heartache of being late and getting BFNs

X


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH what CD are you again? I think you said earlier but I can't remember sorry.

Tonight I'm back with my OH we will probably just chill out, my exams are over now yay. he is making stir fry for tea yum x


----------



## dontworry

Terr and I are celebrating our three year anniversary tonight. :)

Might go out and see a movie and make some dinner at home! Tomorrow, weather permitting, we're going to play some mini-golf at a new course in our town.

I also woke up at 4am to an EARTHQUAKE! Ridiculous!! The weather lately has been insane.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Jess - happy anniversary!! Hope you have a lovely night. And an earthquake? I wouldve been so scared!

Sharon - I'm CD22 but 10dpo. My cycles have been 24 - 27 days 

X


----------



## disneydarling

BabyBumpHope said:


> Progress alert - I have White lotiony CM!! It's the first time it's been like that!! I really hope it's a good sign. I hope the :witch: isn't sitting round the corner laughing at me!!
> 
> X

Yay BBH! I don't really have a clue how this CM stuff works, but the fact that it's something different than what your used to has to be a good sign surely!:thumbup:


----------



## disneydarling

dontworry said:


> Terr and I are celebrating our three year anniversary tonight. :)
> 
> Might go out and see a movie and make some dinner at home! Tomorrow, weather permitting, we're going to play some mini-golf at a new course in our town.
> 
> I also woke up at 4am to an EARTHQUAKE! Ridiculous!! The weather lately has been insane.

Happy Anniversary:flower:


----------



## dontworry

Thanks, ladies!

Yeah it was frightening!! It was a 3.9, which is on the smaller scale, but I felt it and definitely heard it (sounded like the world was growling lol). Was horrible! But I have slept through them before, bigger ones than this, so it was exciting to actually feel it.


----------



## MommaAlexis

We've only ever had one earthquake up north since I've been born that I know of, it just felt like I got dizzy for a second, cause the ground was all weird. Turns out everybody thought that at the same time, so when the radio said we'd had an earthquake everyone was like, THAT'S WHAT THAT WAS?!


Also, happy anniversary!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

disneydarling said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> Progress alert - I have White lotiony CM!! It's the first time it's been like that!! I really hope it's a good sign. I hope the :witch: isn't sitting round the corner laughing at me!!
> 
> X
> 
> Yay BBH! I don't really have a clue how this CM stuff works, but the fact that it's something different than what your used to has to be a good sign surely!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I really hope so. Imagine we got BFPs on the same day? 

X


----------



## disneydarling

That would be so cool BBH! Fingers crossed for us both!:thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Helloooooo ladies!
Hows everyone?
Im in a pretty good mood today, because I get to go outtt!
but going to hop in the shower here soon so i can get all prettyfulz for the hubby lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm crossing everything!!! Come on - we can do this!

Bit of a strange question but when you go to the toilet to open your bowels, do you worry that the straining will stop an egg implanting or push the sperm in the opposite direction to the egg? Or am I just mad?!?! :rofl: I really don't want anything affecting my chances

By the way I've had the strangest pains in my right and left side of my tummy all night. One minute it's throbbing on my tight side, then my left?? It's been there all night. I didnt want to admit it incase I curse it but I have a good feeling this month (abd that's a first me saying that!) Please please please storky, can I have a :pink: or a :blue: ?? I'll be a very good girl forever and ever....I promise!!

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> Helloooooo ladies!
> Hows everyone?
> Im in a pretty good mood today, because I get to go outtt!
> but going to hop in the shower here soon so i can get all prettyfulz for the hubby lol

Oooh, you going anywhere nice?

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Just into town to grab a few things, I figure since im not the girly girly type
That I'd put it on for the hubby today since he likes it lol
was always a tomboy suppose thats what happens when you are around boys mostly.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I can't wait to find out who the other BFP and twins are!


----------



## dontworry

I want to drink tonight with Terr, but I'm afraid to! What if by some miracle, we caught the egg?! Part of me doesn't want to take my chances, and part of me thinks that I'm not pregnant this month...


----------



## mzswizz

hey ladies. can i join? my name is Patrice and im 22.I've been with my dh going on 6 years next month and we have been married going on 3 yrs in july. DH is 23 so we are only a year apart. My dh and i been ttc since april 2010 after our m/c. Havent had any luck so we are going from ttc to ntnp.


----------



## dontworry

Welcome Patrice! Of course you can hang out with us. :D


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. At the moment, i have had u/s and bloodwork done to figure out why its been2 years and nothing has happened. Blood work came back normal and u/s detected a cyst on each ovary. Now i have to go to the doctor because af has decided to stay for 13 days. It will be 2 weeks tomorrow. I have no clue why im bleeding so much. but the doc appt is scheduled on friday.


----------



## Hit Girl

A massive welcome Patrice. Our ladybits can be horrendous things, can't they? We're all here to support you my love! :hugs:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Jess - Scary about the quake!! Glad all is well though...and, happy anniversary!!

Welcome Patrice! This is an awesome bunch of ladies, so glad they let me join them!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Hit-Girl and congrats on your pregnancy :happydance:. BTW, i love that movie kick-ass :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

xopiinkiieox said:


> Jess - Scary about the quake!! Glad all is well though...and, happy anniversary!!
> 
> Welcome Patrice! This is an awesome bunch of ladies, so glad they let me join them!

Thank you!


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, that's a very good question. It sounds like something my crazy head would come up with. :haha: Okay, now I really want to know of straining on the loo would affect the sperm getting to the eggy. Hmmm.....

Jess, I remember reading somewhere that Jessica Simpson was going to have a drink with her fella and then took a pg test because she felt she should or something, just in case. You're both called Jess. Just sayin'. I'm sure if you did have a little drink it would be okay (and this is from someone who doesn't drink at all and hates the stuff). I don't think you'll be risking Fetal Alcohol Syndrome if you celebrate a little bit with Terron. Just maybe don't go nuts with it.


----------



## Hit Girl

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Hit-Girl and congrats on your pregnancy :happydance:. BTW, i love that movie kick-ass :haha:

Thanks beautiful.... and me too! :haha:

PS. You have very good taste in movies. :)


----------



## dontworry

LOL Hit Girl... I used to love Jessica Simpson. I still love her as a celeb (I'm big on reading all of the celeb gossip) and I think she's going to be an amazing mom. :) She's got a beautiful bump!! 

I don't want to test though (and actually can't, because I have no tests. :haha:) so I'm just not going to drink tonight. I told Terr he could, but I'd like to just hang out and cuddle and maybe play a game or something. We'll see. :)

Patrice - hope everything goes okay at the doctors. I've had a few long periods like that and everything was okay with me! Then again, I've also had skipped periods altogether lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Hit Girl-Thanks and yes DH and I love comedies etc. What did you do this time to get pregnant if you dont mind me asking?

dontworry-I too have missed months before. When i was a teen it use to disappear for months at a time then lasts for weeks. TBH, i dont know how i ended up pregnant with my whacky cycles :haha: Hoping i will be able to have a bundle of joy this year.


----------



## MommaAlexis

My messed up periods got me an extra ultrasound hehe. Welcome to the crazies group!

Also, me and a few other girls already got our BFPs, but we're hanging out waiting for the rest of the gang to get 'em. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats to all the bfps :happydance:. Hopefully my messed up AF can get me a bfp :rofl:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Welcome mzswizz!


----------



## Hit Girl

Patrice, this is what was different. I had completely ruled out any possibility of us getting pregnant that month, so we just enjoyed ourselves. That was it. I'm so sorry about your previous m/c. :hugs: I admire you so much for coming through it and having the determination to try again. I've had a very rocky journey with my pregnancy so far (read back several pages in this thread if you have the time) and it was only a few days ago that I was convinced I had lost it. I'm not in the safe-zone by any means, but I'm taking it one day at a time. x


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm determined to send baby dust thoughts to hit girl and force baby to stick.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Hit Girl. It was a rocky road to get where I am at today especially seeing my sister give birth to her 3rd child which was born the day after my edd which would've made our child 1 yrs old. But i just prayed and im taking it day by day. And i just want to have just take the ttc stress out of my mind. And fxed your pregnancy will go well and the beanie sticks. I will have to take time out to read back. But i will say...stick beanie stick you can do it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

So I went to try my new bra on...
And it feels too small, Im like what the hell?!
its the same size as all the other ones.


----------



## Hit Girl

Oooooh Miranda!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dunno, I really dont think Id be pregnant,
We only BD once, so im already counting myself out
maybe Ive just put on weight or something meh


----------



## Hit Girl

Umm... we did twice... awkwardly! In fact, I wouldn't even consider both times put together as a proper 'session'. :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

What is up with the links changing size and going red on here? It's like one of the admins is messing with the css or something.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I have no idea I was pondering that myself.
Well it was done 3 days before I was supposed to O and I dunno when I O 
I have no real way of telling since I dont keep track.
I put the bra and I was like look at this they are falling out...
and hubby agreed so I got him to check the tag and it was my normal size.
Then he says yeah I told you they were bigger. so I dunno


----------



## Hit Girl

Do you usually get swollen/tender boobies before AF?


----------



## Queen Bee.

lol I feel stupid for saying this but I have no idea.
I never really pay enough attention I geuss :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

I see.... Well sore and bigger boobies is something I always get before my AF. That's why I had little to no idea. The symptoms of early pregnancy and impending AF are so damn similar! Grrrr.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think I've just gained weight to be honest. 
Im really just thinking about next month and what we will try
But we will definatly BD more often this time, we just kinda lost track I guess.
If I got a BFP this month I would be in serious shock!


----------



## Hit Girl

Stranger things have happened! :winkwink:


----------



## Queen Bee.

how are you feeling? really preggers I bet lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh my god, the morning sickness has really hit. Putting dishes in the dishwasher before... I came so close to puking all over the kitchen. Last night I couldn't sleep because of it. I was lying in bed thinking, "please don't throw up". When the nausea hits, it's like BAM!


----------



## Queen Bee.

sorry about the double post.... stupid forum.


----------



## Queen Bee.

UGHHH this forum is starting to irritate me keeps coming up 405 error or something...
Whatever the mods are doing they seriously need to stop
Sorry about your sickness, I hope it goes away soon, try eating crackers
My mother had morning sickness really badly I hope I dont follow in her footsteps lol


----------



## disneydarling

Mine keeps coming up 405 error too, I have to keep refreshing it multiple times.

Hope your sickness gets better soon Hitgirl! QB hopefully you don't take after your mum and have a sickness free pregnancy. I don't really know what my mums pregnancies were like, we are not telling her that we are trying, so it's not something that I can bring up in conversation wither without it being suspicious.

Still no sign of my AF this morning. None of the back pains that I get from the day before either. But I have had a few waves of nausea throughout the day yesterday, which could be unrelated to anything, because it was always after I'd eaten. I also had this weird dizzy spell when I was laying in bed last night. I have no other symptoms that make me feel that I might be preg, my boobs are slightly sensitive but nothing out of the ordinary. I think my preg tests should turn up today, so I will be able to test tomorrow morning and get a surprise BFP or see a BFN and just wait for my AF.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Heres wishing you get a BFP Disney!
fingers crossed hun! :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

I've not been sick yet :wacko: had a couple of near misses but no heaving or anything, mostly just feeling queasy! It's worse when I first wake up. I have to get out of bed slowly lol


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I am getting weird errors too...thought it was just me! It's annoying though.

My cousin was sick through her ENTIRE pregnancy...I mean, throwing up until the day before she have birth. I pray this is not the case for me, as that sounds absolutely miserable!


----------



## mzswizz

how is everyone?

AFM, im cd14 today. Still bleeding heavy..nothing new. I go in to work today around 10 so i should be starting in a hour or so. Im working 10-6 today so i dont know how im going to manage without BnB :haha: My DH is off to his 2nd doc appt so keep him in your prayers that nothing is wrong with him. :hugs: Tomorrow is my last work day before im back off again and Friday is when i have my doc appt about the bleeding. So this week is going to be a busy week. Let's hope i can get answers about this bleeding because last time after i had a m/c..my first AF lasted a month and a day so im hoping i dont bleed for that long without having a m/c because i think i will end up looking like this :wacko: In 2010, i conceived in February, found out in March and had a m/c in April...so it would be pretty weird if i conceive again in February. And by the looks of it...that just might happen. So lets see how this will turn out.


----------



## disneydarling

Good luck mzswizz, hope febuary is the month for you! :flower:

So my preg tests arrived, definitely going to do one in the morning if AF still isnt here!


----------



## mzswizz

disney-GL with testing cant wait for your bfp :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

GL disney!!

And GL to your OH mzswizz! Bleeding sounds horrible :hugs:

O/T but what does AFM mean? am I being dumb? xx

EDIT: It means 'as for me' doesn't it? I'm so silly lol :dohh:


----------



## pops23

Hi all! I'm new to the forums but just been having a read through this group and loving everyones posts/ good news etc..

Me and my hubs are TTC #1 but having just come off cerazette a few weeks ago I am still waiting for AF to show it's ugly face so we can crack on! Meanwhile been googling and worrying myself silly about everything till I found this website  feeling more calm now.. thank god!

Just started a journal but trying to get to grips with adding it to your signature etc..

Help welcome! thanks everyone!  xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

welcome pops! Good luck!


----------



## disneydarling

Welcome Pops!

I too am on my first month off the BCP, no AF yet, so crossing my fingers for both of us!


----------



## cesca87

hi all, im new to this so any guidance would be great! i'm 24 and letting nature take its course in life :) any body in similar situation wanna chat?


----------



## Smile181c

Hi cesca!


----------



## pops23

Hi girls!! Definitely would love to chat! I've just started a TTC journal charting my journey of trying having just come off BCP and don't know how to link it to my signature? Smile181c any tips? you have loads of pretty things on yours!

anyway it's somewhere under TTC journals and is called hoping for 2012 bean, TTC after cerazette which is what I was on. From what I've heard it's an evil pill (little did I know at the time) so am kind of interested to see what happens with my body!

what BCP were you on disneydarling?

also - can anyone give me a heads up on the ovulation charting thing? is the first day of your period the first day of your cycle?? so if I'm trying to work out the length of my cycle do I count from the day I came off the pill?

come on AF!! lets hope she shows soon eh! xxx


----------



## disneydarling

cesca87 said:


> hi all, im new to this so any guidance would be great! i'm 24 and letting nature take its course in life :) any body in similar situation wanna chat?

Hi and Welcome cesca!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hi pops and cesca!

I added my journal by using "edit signature" and then copied the link to my journal and used the "insert hyperlink" feature. Not very specific, but my cell reception at work takes too long to do a step by step right now. Maybe my vague directions helped! :dohh:

I am also TTC #1, but have been off BCP for over a year. Just began trying January 1st (no luck with January cycle), so this will be cycle 2 of TTC for me!

I begin cycle day 1 as day 1 of AF. It helps to have a ticker, which I got from lilypie.com I think (should show in my signature). I also use countdowntopregnancy.com to track my cycles, including days DH and I DTD, CM descriptions, TWW "symptoms," etc. 

Hope this is all helpful an not confusing! This forum is great, and this thread rocks!! Bunches of wonderfully supportive, helpful ladies here!


----------



## disneydarling

Pops, I was on Microgynon, for about 10 years... quite a long time so don't know what's going to happen to my body coming off of it.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone. I haven't had chance to catch up on the thread yet but just needed to get something off my chest. 

I've just come in from work and DH has informed me that his friend (kind of a mutual friend now) and his girlfriend are expecting another baby. They already have a baby of 8 months together and she has a little boy who is about 9. They found out she was pregnant yesterday and she's 17 weeks!! Their last baby was 'an accident' whilst she was supposedly on the pill. This one is 'an accident' too - she's still on the pill! 

Dont get me wrong - I am happy for them, it's just the circumstances. Neither of them have a job and they all live in a very small 2 bedroomed flat with damp etc. In my opinion they've been irresponsible. Her first baby was also 'an accident'. Surely you can't get unlucky 3 times?! And if you do surely you should look more into changing your contraception options?

Sorry if you all think I'm being mean feeling that way but it just makes me feel down. Why can't we get pregnant? :cry:

Anyway, update on me. I'm now 11dpo and have had lots more White lotion type cm today. I have been told 3 times today from different colleagues at work that I look really pale and pastey. I honestly wasn't aware of this but it must be true if 3 different people commented on it! I'm hoping and praying that it's a good sign. I also felt a weird feeling in my throat today - like there was a lump in it. No AF cramps today though which is a good thing. Ive still got some tugging feelings in my left and right side though :)

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

fingers crossed for you BBH :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

My sister and me were accidents. My mum had just started the pill so chalked up all her symptoms to the pill! They said it'd mess with her periods so she didn't think twice about it, and didn't gain much water, only baby. Went to doctor when she was in pain. SURPRISE BABY LABOUR! LOL. My dad and her had already broken up by this point, so she called his dorm in college and he came running. Birth control didn't work for me either. ;) So they got their tubes tied. I cannot wait to move back home!

You'll find this is one of the few threads the regulars don't jump down each others throats. The only time an argument starts up in here is when an _outsider_ comes in being all, WHAT YOU BELIEVE IS WRONG!! YOU HORRIBLE MOTHER!! Then we get catty.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Alex - do you think im being mean? It was only Christmas that DHs friend told my hubby that they weren't getting on and he didn't know whether finishing things would be best?

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

OH and I bicker quite a fair bit, but we are still together. They can still be great parents, together or not. I don't think you're being mean, I hated seeing people I didn't approve of being pregnant when I wasn't. Now that I am it's a lot easier though.


----------



## disneydarling

Sending hugs to you BBH! Hoping that you get to announce your BFP next xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

disneydarling said:


> Sending hugs to you BBH! Hoping that you get to announce your BFP next xxx

Thanks Disney, I'm hoping we both get our BFPs in the next few days

X


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH and disney, sounds like this could be your month!! 
Best of luck to both of you!

Welcome to the newbies and Patrice, sorry for your loss, its great that you are ready to try for another bean :) I'm hoping for a rainbow baby soon too!

Regarding Cerazette, I went on it after my implant ran out, but only for a month or so before we decided to NTNP, I think my cycles were pretty regular after I stopped taking it. And BBH I understand you getting a little upset about the couple who just got pg again. My 18 year old SIL has just had a baby and she keeps calling us to lend money for heating etc. I often think why couldn't it be us. But there you go, I'm sure it will be soon enough x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks Sharon :hugs:

I've woken up this morning feeling like I'm out again. I've got a heavy bloated feeling in my abdomen :cry: I really hope it's not the wicked :witch: lurking round the corner. Please stay away!!!!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

any new symptoms BBH?


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, I completely understand how you feel. I really do. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Not really queen. My symptoms seem to come and go to be honest. I think I'm convincing myself now that we haven't caught the egg. I always feel bloated before AF :cry:

How about you?

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Thought you guys might like to see these...
 



Attached Files:







Pic11a.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 12









Pic14a.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, I feel so awful posting these given how you feel right now. Let me know if you would like me to remove them. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Don't be daft hitgirl. Your bubs is gorgeous :) I love your pics. I'm so happy for you. I know that if we don't get our BFP this month then there must be a reason why and we'll have to just move onto February. I'm ok, honestly :hugs:

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

BBH :hugs: not over yet hun, just stay positive!
HG: Omggg! Teenie tiny lil baby!!!! :D So happy to see pictures!
Congratz HG and MR.HG wishing you both the best!


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl - I can see your insides!! Including a little beany!! Stay safe in there, bean. We expect Hit Girl to pop you out in less than 9 months. ;) 

On my NTNP front:
I haven't been feeling really anything unique. I thought I ovulated on the 17th (according to my app on my phone), which would make me CD25 & 8DPO. Yesterday I had a pulling sensation in my left side, pretty sure it was ovary related because I felt the same thing last month on the right side, and you ovulate from each side every other month. But does that mean I might've ovulated on the 24th? If so - that really, really sucks, lol. :( Besides that, haven't felt anything different! I guess I'm just not paying attention at all. I only felt the tugging yesterday because it was really intense, and I was in a quiet movie theatre lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

Have you noticed any cm?


----------



## dontworry

Not anything out of the ordinary. I'm usually very regularly "wet" down there, lol! Not to mention we just BD'ed about half an hour ago, so all that I see is... well, grossness. Lmfao. 

So this is REALLY TMI - BUT:
after I have sex, I don't usually sit there with my legs up or anything. I usually just run to bathroom, pee, and clean up. My problem is that I am then leaking semen for what seems like HOURS. It truly disgusts me, and let me tell you... that takes a lot to do, lmao. It especially sucks in the morning when we DTD because then, I put on pants and go out and whatnot and I feel like I'm on my period because its all dripping out, so I have to put on a pad so I don't have spots on my jeans! GROSSSSSS. I don't know how to fix this, lol. I feel like its weird because I don't hear people talk about it that much.


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, it's definitely not just you who goes through this. :haha: It's so EWWWWWWW!!


----------



## Smile181c

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hi everyone. I haven't had chance to catch up on the thread yet but just needed to get something off my chest.
> 
> I've just come in from work and DH has informed me that his friend (kind of a mutual friend now) and his girlfriend are expecting another baby. They already have a baby of 8 months together and she has a little boy who is about 9. They found out she was pregnant yesterday and she's 17 weeks!! Their last baby was 'an accident' whilst she was supposedly on the pill. This one is 'an accident' too - she's still on the pill!
> 
> Dont get me wrong - I am happy for them, it's just the circumstances. Neither of them have a job and they all live in a very small 2 bedroomed flat with damp etc. In my opinion they've been irresponsible. Her first baby was also 'an accident'. Surely you can't get unlucky 3 times?! And if you do surely you should look more into changing your contraception options?
> 
> Sorry if you all think I'm being mean feeling that way but it just makes me feel down. Why can't we get pregnant? :cry:
> 
> Anyway, update on me. I'm now 11dpo and have had lots more White lotion type cm today. I have been told 3 times today from different colleagues at work that I look really pale and pastey. I honestly wasn't aware of this but it must be true if 3 different people commented on it! I'm hoping and praying that it's a good sign. I also felt a weird feeling in my throat today - like there was a lump in it. No AF cramps today though which is a good thing. Ive still got some tugging feelings in my left and right side though :)
> 
> X

I had the exact same lump feeling in my throat before my bfp - got everything crossed for you! :hugs:



Hit Girl said:


> Thought you guys might like to see these...

HG!! Tears just sprang to my eyes! You've got me crying at work! :haha: lovely pictures :hugs: Eeeek!



dontworry said:


> Not anything out of the ordinary. I'm usually very regularly "wet" down there, lol! Not to mention we just BD'ed about half an hour ago, so all that I see is... well, grossness. Lmfao.
> 
> So this is REALLY TMI - BUT:
> after I have sex, I don't usually sit there with my legs up or anything. I usually just run to bathroom, pee, and clean up. My problem is that I am then leaking semen for what seems like HOURS. It truly disgusts me, and let me tell you... that takes a lot to do, lmao. It especially sucks in the morning when we DTD because then, I put on pants and go out and whatnot and I feel like I'm on my period because its all dripping out, so I have to put on a pad so I don't have spots on my jeans! GROSSSSSS. I don't know how to fix this, lol. I feel like its weird because I don't hear people talk about it that much.

Definitely not the only one - I used to get SO grossed out after :sex: lol seems like it was never ending!


----------



## dontworry

I got three new dinosaur related outfits the other day, lmao. I am so bad. Our kids are going to be the biggest nerds ever, with me and my vampires/Barbies/dinosaurs/HARRY POTTER and their daddy with his comics/sci-fi everything/DND games, lol! I can't wait. 

PS - I am still dripping a bit. BLECH I wish I had to power to just squeeze it all out in one go and get on with my life! Lmfao


----------



## Smile181c

Aw your little nerdlets :thumbup:

:rofl: sneeze it all out :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Smile181c said:


> :rofl: sneeze it all out :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## disneydarling

Soooooo I tested this morning..... BFN:cry:

I have spent the past few days telling myself that of course it was going to be a negative, there was no way I'd get pregnant on the first month of trying. But last night I couldn't sleep and I managed to convince myself that I might be, so of course this totally sucks. 

I feel really bad, and I know I shouldn't do, because there are people that have been trying for so long. I have no right to be upset really..

There is still no sign at all of my period though, so I'm praying that I don't have really long cycles that will make things more difficult!


Sorry for that negative little post, hoping so much that you get your BFP this month BBH! :flower:

Hitgirl your scan pics are amazing!!!! It's so nice to see them, thak you for sharing them with us!!!


----------



## pops23

dontworry said:


> Not anything out of the ordinary. I'm usually very regularly "wet" down there, lol! Not to mention we just BD'ed about half an hour ago, so all that I see is... well, grossness. Lmfao.
> 
> So this is REALLY TMI - BUT:
> after I have sex, I don't usually sit there with my legs up or anything. I usually just run to bathroom, pee, and clean up. My problem is that I am then leaking semen for what seems like HOURS. It truly disgusts me, and let me tell you... that takes a lot to do, lmao. It especially sucks in the morning when we DTD because then, I put on pants and go out and whatnot and I feel like I'm on my period because its all dripping out, so I have to put on a pad so I don't have spots on my jeans! GROSSSSSS. I don't know how to fix this, lol. I feel like its weird because I don't hear people talk about it that much.

I totally know what you mean!! DTD last night and all night it was dripping out, yuck!!!! men don't know how lucky they are huh?? xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry about your bfn disney :hugs: xx


----------



## pops23

disneydarling said:


> Soooooo I tested this morning..... BFN:cry:
> 
> I have spent the past few days telling myself that of course it was going to be a negative, there was no way I'd get pregnant on the first month of trying. But last night I couldn't sleep and I managed to convince myself that I might be, so of course this totally sucks.
> 
> I feel really bad, and I know I shouldn't do, because there are people that have been trying for so long. I have no right to be upset really..
> 
> There is still no sign at all of my period though, so I'm praying that I don't have really long cycles that will make things more difficult!
> 
> 
> Sorry for that negative little post, hoping so much that you get your BFP this month BBH! :flower:
> 
> Hitgirl your scan pics are amazing!!!! It's so nice to see them, thak you for sharing them with us!!!


DisneyDarling, am I right in thinking you are just off BCP but have had no sign of AF yet? I'm in the same boat :cry: I'm going to test a week today if still no sign but I absolutely know deep down that it will be a BFN. whats bothering me more is no sign of AF so no way of charting anything, feel like we're going into this blind! Hurry up witch!! 

Lets sitck together, we'll get there in the end!! cheer up and have a happy Thursday with a glass on vino while you still can :hugs: xx


----------



## dontworry

pops - they really don't know how lucky they are!! I complained to my man (his name is Terron, almost everyone in here knows him as that! Bahaha) about it and he asked if I wanted him to use a condom, and I was said HELL NO! Lol so I'm stuck with dealing with the dripping. :( 

Disney - your time will come. :( We all hope that we get it the first month and only some of us are so lucky! But don't blame yourself! I'm in my fourth month "trying" and we've not caught the egg yet either, so no worries. I have faith we'll all get our babies soon. :) Hopefully we'll all be up the duff or have children by the end of the year! 

Clo - Shall I snort some pepper to make myself sneeze? I think I could handle sneezing with urine coming out, while pregnant, but sneezing out cum... GROSS! 

"ACHOO!"
"Bless you!"
"Oh gosh, I've got to go clean myself up!"
"I don't see a mess on your face, you're fine!"
"Its not on my face... *running to bathroom*"


----------



## Hit Girl

Aw Disney. It's still such early days. Don't feel disheartened at all. I remember how depressed I got every time I got my period, thinking that I was most likely barren. Now I've got a whole new set of worries! The worrying doesn't stop no matter what stage you're at, I swear! xxx


----------



## disneydarling

pops23 said:


> disneydarling said:
> 
> 
> Soooooo I tested this morning..... BFN:cry:
> 
> I have spent the past few days telling myself that of course it was going to be a negative, there was no way I'd get pregnant on the first month of trying. But last night I couldn't sleep and I managed to convince myself that I might be, so of course this totally sucks.
> 
> I feel really bad, and I know I shouldn't do, because there are people that have been trying for so long. I have no right to be upset really..
> 
> There is still no sign at all of my period though, so I'm praying that I don't have really long cycles that will make things more difficult!
> 
> 
> Sorry for that negative little post, hoping so much that you get your BFP this month BBH! :flower:
> 
> Hitgirl your scan pics are amazing!!!! It's so nice to see them, thak you for sharing them with us!!!
> 
> 
> DisneyDarling, am I right in thinking you are just off BCP but have had no sign of AF yet? I'm in the same boat :cry: I'm going to test a week today if still no sign but I absolutely know deep down that it will be a BFN. whats bothering me more is no sign of AF so no way of charting anything, feel like we're going into this blind! Hurry up witch!!
> 
> Lets sitck together, we'll get there in the end!! cheer up and have a happy Thursday with a glass on vino while you still can :hugs: xxClick to expand...


Yes Pops you are absolutley right, this is my first month off BCP. I have had a month or 2 off in the past, and every time my AF came at the same time it would have if I had still been taking it. So I was kind of hopig it would happen that way this time, apparently not! 

We WILL get there soon. :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey Pops! :hi:


----------



## Smile181c

Jess :rofl: you crack me up!!

Have you ever heard of soft cups? (I think that's what they're called) basically if you havent, after DH has dtd inside you, you insert the soft cup and it collects all the 'left over' semen - no dripping :thumbup:

I would be too freaked out to use them, but it's an option!

Anyone from the UK watch OBEM last night? I was sobbing so hard!!


----------



## disneydarling

Oooh I've never heard of softcups before Chloe, they sound like a good idea! Think I'd feel weird using it though!

I definitely had some tears at OBEM last night too!!


----------



## Smile181c

I was a mess by the end of it lol the disabled lady and her husband must have been the sweetest couple I've ever seen! And when the baby was born and she said 'can I keep it?' I just broke down!! She was so lovely, I was mega happy for her! 

Didn't think much of the other couple though. They were very open about how much they didn't want a girl weren't they! And then when SHE was born - the mum just looked like :coffee: lol I felt bad for that little girl cause she'll have to grow up and watch it. I'd be thinking 'did they not want me??'


----------



## sharonfruit

I watched OBEM as well, I didn't cry as much as I usually do, OH refuses to watch it with me so sat watching football on the iPad with the earphones in but he must have had the volume low as I caught him looking at the tv when something interesting was happening :haha: 

When we got into bed he was rubbing my shoulders and asked why I 'torture myself watching that silly programme' I just said 'cos it's good'. Then he asked if I 'got that thing that tells you your 2 most fertile days' I presume he is talking about the clear blue digital OPK thingy that is advertised on TV, I said no but didn't tell him I have actually been using OPKs. Bless him. 

DD sorry about the BFN but thread rules state you are not out until the witch shows :haha: I know what it's like beng stuck in limbo, I remember the cycle after my MC I just wanted my period to come so I could get cracking with TTC again, it's horrible not knowing if you have ovulated etc and I had constant EWCM after the MC so that didn't help either!

HG lovely lovely pictures so happy for you! How has your DH been feeling since the scan! I bet he was just as delights as you were to see the little heartbeat! And hope he is still wrapping you up in cotton wool!

And Jess I know what you mean about the semen pasha I used to jump out of bed and pull my knickers on to run to the bathroom, by the time I got there it was often dripping down my legs. EW. Since TTC I tend to just lie in bed for 20 mins and it really helps! Xxx


----------



## pops23

disneydarling said:


> pops23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disneydarling said:
> 
> 
> Soooooo I tested this morning..... BFN:cry:
> 
> I have spent the past few days telling myself that of course it was going to be a negative, there was no way I'd get pregnant on the first month of trying. But last night I couldn't sleep and I managed to convince myself that I might be, so of course this totally sucks.
> 
> I feel really bad, and I know I shouldn't do, because there are people that have been trying for so long. I have no right to be upset really..
> 
> There is still no sign at all of my period though, so I'm praying that I don't have really long cycles that will make things more difficult!
> 
> 
> Sorry for that negative little post, hoping so much that you get your BFP this month BBH! :flower:
> 
> Hitgirl your scan pics are amazing!!!! It's so nice to see them, thak you for sharing them with us!!!
> 
> 
> DisneyDarling, am I right in thinking you are just off BCP but have had no sign of AF yet? I'm in the same boat :cry: I'm going to test a week today if still no sign but I absolutely know deep down that it will be a BFN. whats bothering me more is no sign of AF so no way of charting anything, feel like we're going into this blind! Hurry up witch!!
> 
> Lets sitck together, we'll get there in the end!! cheer up and have a happy Thursday with a glass on vino while you still can :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Pops you are absolutley right, this is my first month off BCP. I have had a month or 2 off in the past, and every time my AF came at the same time it would have if I had still been taking it. So I was kind of hopig it would happen that way this time, apparently not!
> 
> We WILL get there soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

Lets hope so! I've been waiting 3 weeks now so not too long I guess in the grand scheme of things, keep me updated! I'm going to go link my journal to my signature so come stalk me and as you see my complete lack of progress it will make you feel better!! xx


----------



## pops23

Hit Girl said:


> Hey Pops! :hi:

Hi Hitgirl! congrats on your BFP, very exciting! xx:baby:


----------



## Laura91

Wow this thread's picking back up! Quick catch-up:

Hi mzswizz, pops23 and cesca87 :wave:

Hit Girl - Yay for beanies first picture :happydance:! x

BBH - I know exactly how you feel about your DH's friends, my OH's best friend and GF have not long since found out they are expecting, after being together for less than a year, him moving out every other month etc. :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that this is your month to make a big announcement :flower: your symptoms sound good aswell :) xx

Disneydarling - Sorry for your BFN :hugs: but seen as though no AF still, you're not out of the running yet! x

Jess - Sneezing the grossness out? I'm all for it :rofl:

Chloe - Yes I watched OBEM, made OH go upstairs so I could watch it in peach :haha: I absolutely loved the sweet disabled lady! I had tears in my eyes the whole time :cry: 

So, I didn't get chance to come on here yesterday as I didn't come to work. My AF like aches/pains kept me up all night tuesday night. My stomach just constantly felt sort of .. tight I guess? Hard to explain. Anyway, back at work today and way too much to be catching up on at work so I decided to come on here instead.. it can wait! :rofl:

Text my OH this morning saying - "on a scale of 1 to 10, how cross would you be if I bought a bulk pack of pregnancy tests off of ebay? It would save a lot of money for us? xx" and got back "I don't mind babe, sounds good x" - I actually thought he'd be totally freaked out by me buying a huge pack of them, but maybe he doesn't understand that it'll be a pack of like 50 :haha: 

Hope everyone's ok? Sorry for my major essay! x


----------



## pops23

Hi Laura! Definitely do it, will save a heap of money in the long run! xx


----------



## Laura91

I've done it haha! Which I don't know whether it will be a good thing or a bad thing as I'm a bit of a DAS (dip-a-stick) addict :haha: We'll see! I got 50x 10mIU for £4.79 and free p&p! x


----------



## mzswizz

Hello havent had time to read back been very busy with work etc but will catch up after work or tomorrow hopefully. :haha:

AFM, today im cd15 and i have my doc appt tomorrow :happydance: Also today is my last day of work for this week so now i get to relax until Monday and then back to work Tuesday. I love my new job..lots of wonderful people and easy duties :haha: Time really does fly there too. I also had a vivid dream about the bleeding. And in the dream, I was sleeping and then i felt it leaking and i rushes to the bathroom to find it still leaking badly and I was freaking out. I woke up to check but it was not as bad as I thought which was good. Usually i would be counting down to ov but now im just counting down to when af is going to stop. Cant believe i am halfway through my cycle and i spent it bleeding :dohh: Well i know that my AF is giong to effect ov and the length of my cycle. So now im just waiting for it all to end so i can begin having regular sex with dh without the AF factor.


----------



## Smile181c

Nice! :thumbup:

I bet he's thinking you'll get about 5 lol but for a fiver you can't go wrong!


----------



## sharonfruit

Sounds good to me, yay for cheapie tests! X


----------



## Laura91

Exactly Chloe, I think he might change his mind though when they do actually come.. I'll just have to keep them somewhere he won't look and he'll never know haha! x


----------



## pops23

Sorri if I'm being really thick but what does cd stand for? This is all new to me!! Trying to get my head around all the abbreviations and learn about charting and everything!

Managed to sort my signature out, feel free to come stalk me on my journal, looking for some TTC buddies!  xxx


----------



## mzswizz

pops-cd stands for cycle day. And you have a new stalker :thumbup: Now i just got to figure out how to get my journal in my signature :shrug:


----------



## pops23

mzswizz said:


> pops-cd stands for cycle day. And you have a new stalker :thumbup: Now i just got to figure out how to get my journal in my signature :shrug:

Thanks mzswizz!! so does your cycle day start on the first day of your period? I'm waiting for something to happen post coming off bcp, so should i chart my cd from the day after i came off it?? thanks! xx:flower:


----------



## Smile181c

CD1 is the first day of your period :flower:


----------



## Laura91

pops23 said:


> Thanks mzswizz!! so does your cycle day start on the first day of your period? I'm waiting for something to happen post coming off bcp, so should i chart my cd from the day after i came off it?? thanks! xx:flower:

Do you remember when your last period was? If you haven't had a period yet since coming off of the pill you should cound CD1 as the first day of your *last *period.. so if your last period was 07.12.11 - this would be CD1 and you would now be on CD51 I think x


----------



## pops23

Holy crap!! I haven't had a period in 2 and half years on cerazette :-( i must be cd3000000000 :-(

:cry::growlmad::nope::witch:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

HG - Loving the photo of Hit Bean!! He or she is adorable already! :hugs: Hope you're well!

I had to get on and catch up at work...who wants to work for 8 straight hours?? Haha! So, in a nutshell...hello all, hope you're well today! Yes cleanup is gross, haha at sneezing, my kids will be nerds as well, I'm a year off the pill and still got BFN my first month so no losing hope for any of us!! Does that cover it? Haha.


----------



## disneydarling

I'm starting to get AF-like symtoms now, by lower back is starting to hurt. Oh well, onto next month it is!! 

In better news, I got a job, starting tomorrow:happydance: I've been unemployed for a while since me and the hubs went travelling for 6 months, so it's nice to have a job again and earn some money so we have more for when/if we get pregnant. I felt bad letting him earn all the money anyway! lol!


----------



## Smile181c

Disney you're not out until she's here! When is she due?

pops - I'd just wait until you get AF and then start counting CD's hunny, cause you're first one off the pill wouldn't be classed as a 'true period' at the doctors anyway would it? I could be wrong though so feel free to tell me to stfu :haha:


----------



## disneydarling

The problem is I dont really know when my AF is due Chloe. 

This is my very first month off BCP, I've had a few months off before and my cycles were 28 days then, so if I was expecting a 28 day cycle, my AF was due on monday of this week. Clearly this isnt going to be a 28 day cycle now, so will have to see what happens. 

What I thought were me pre-AF pains earlier have now stopped. Uuugh I don't know whats going on!! My stupid body!!:wacko:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Disney - sorry about your BFN. It may still be early days though. Alot of people are lucky enough to catch the egg on the first cycle after BCP. When I came off BCP I was expecting it to take a few cycles as, like you I was on the pill long term. It doesn't stop the heartache when you don't get your BFP though, or AF shows her ugly face. Really hope it's just too early for you. Good luck on your job by the way - that's fantastic news

Jess - I know exactly how you feel about the aftermath of BDing! It's such a minging feeling!! Before we started TTC I uses to get up straight away, run to the toilet and squeeze it all out! Can't do that now as I don't want to waste any!

Hitgirl - your pics of your bean are amazing :) I bet you can't stop looking at them. Thank you so much for sharing them

Laura - thanks for understanding my post last night. I was feeling a bit guilty after I typed it and hoped you wouldn't all think I was being awful!

Oh and a big hi to the new girls! :hi: I've been at work for the past 2 days - I'm not ignorant, honest! Good luck to you all in your TTC journey

X


----------



## pops23

Smile181c said:


> Disney you're not out until she's here! When is she due?
> 
> pops - I'd just wait until you get AF and then start counting CD's hunny, cause you're first one off the pill wouldn't be classed as a 'true period' at the doctors anyway would it? I could be wrong though so feel free to tell me to stfu :haha:

I honestly don't know!! I guess I just have to wait for AF, start counting from then, work out ovulation days and crack on with it  Waiting for AF is my best bet I reckon, I'll get frustrated if we're actively TTC but I'm not even really ovulating..

oh who knows!:dohh:

I'll keep you updated on signs xx


----------



## mzswizz

well the update for me is...im finally off work and I had a call from the doc but i missed it so i had 2 voicemails and called while i was on break. Well the nurse called to tell me that my AF issue is something that my ob/gyn should handle because its his field. So i said okay and cancelled the appt for tomorrow. I called my ob/gyn and im scheduled for 3:15pm on Monday so i got to wait a little longer but its okay because on the good side of things...my doc is nice enough to make copies of the bloodwork she did and i will be able to pick them up tomorrow so i can take them to my ob/gyn. So its a win/win for me because I will be able to tell you ladies what tests I had done and also atleast i have solid proof to give to my doc so i dont have to go through the same tests etc and hopefully he does bloodwork of anything she missed..if she missed anything. So thats how my day went.


----------



## pops23

That's great news! Fingers crossed you get some answers xxx


----------



## Laura91

Morning Girls :flower:

Pops - Yeah I think you should just wait for this AF then :haha: Maybe CD300000000 isn't such a good idea! x

Pinkiie - I hate having to catch up too haha! I always feel like I've forgot to reply to something! x

Disney - Fingers crossed it's not AF symptoms and she stays away! & congratulations on the job front :) x

BBH - I know exactly how you feel, and now OH has invited them round for a meal sometime, so not only do I have to know they are pregnant, I will have to spend all night listening to how pregnant she is :dohh: (not meaning to sound like a superbitch but not exactly what I want to hear when I haven't had a BFP..) x

Hope everyone's having a nice day/night! Checked the weather this morning and apparently it's supposed to rain/light snow today :shrug: Tad bit late me thinks! xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Supposed to snow/rain here too today...
shoulda been here when Christmas was!
Stupid weather lol


----------



## Laura91

I was gutted we didn't get any over Christmas :nope: didn't seem right x


----------



## disneydarling

Well AF is here! And she is a painful bitch. I get awful back pains during the first day and it's double painful today. They started during the night and I hardly got any sleep :(

Is CD1 today or the last day of my period?? I'm going to start tracking my cycles.


----------



## Laura91

Sorry about AF Disney but at least you can start tracking now :happydance: CD1 is today xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Disney, today is the beginning! Yay! :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Also Disney, I just read about your new job. I wish you all the very best with that lovely. You'll be great! I'm just sorry you have to start work while you're feeling crappy with your AF. :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

Today is CD1 DD, sorry about AF, at least you can start tracking now xoxo


----------



## Hit Girl

How are you lovely Sharon? :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm good thanks, just chilling! How are you? 

AF has been messing me around the last few days, thought she had gone as had no blood for about 12 hours then I stood up and felt it trickling down my leg (TMI) sorry :haha: had nothing but a little bit of spotting last night so hoping to get some BDing in over the weekend. OH and I wont be together much after Sunday for a good few days so there's a good chance we will miss eggy again this month!

Hope you are still taking it easy and little beanie is happy and snug in there! Xoxo


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hello Lovies.
How's everyone?
I'm just back from the shop, my arms are sore from the bags lol
So now just relaxing infront of the TV for a while.
So very tired I haven't been to bed yet!


----------



## Hit Girl

Sharon, the whole OH going away for work is a biyatch isn't it? I've got a few weeks of that coming up too. I'm sorry to hear your AF is screwing you around. Hopefully it'll sort itself out soon. I know how awful that waiting can be. :hugs:

Saw my lovely GP again today for my follow-up appointment. DH came with me. She was so happy with everything and wants me to have another scan a week from today to see how the haematoma is going. She was really adamant about me stopping the worrying and even recommended a that I see a therapist, which is probably not a bad idea at all - especially given my background with panic disorder and anxiety.

She also contacted my obstetrician and told her everything that was going on and the ob said it will be fine just to keep my appointment with her on the 9th Feb. She didn't sound too concerned at all. However while she was on speaker she said that she did want to talk about another patient who sees my GP who needs to bring her appointment forward. My doc quickly took her off speaker phone and spoke to her briefly about this other patient called Prue. I felt really bad for Prue. Although I didn't know what her situation was exactly, I felt terrible that her appointment needed to be much earlier for some reason.

I was also given a detailed run-down of foods to avoid. I'm so glad DH was there to hear it all. Things she listed: Soft-serve ice cream, all deli meats and all other deli items (like cheeses, sundried tomatoes, olives and anything else in those refrigerated display cabinets), pre-packaged salads, soft cheeses, pate and liverwurst, rare/uncooked meats (must be completely cooked), all food that was prepared/cooked over 12 hours ago and limit deep-sea fish. She said I can eat food that's been refrigerated for over 12 hours but I have to microwave it until it's a boiling point. Just thought this was a very useful bit of info as all of you will be in this position one day - sooner rather than later. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey Miranda! What did you shop for? Groceries? I'm hoping your arms are sore from all the clothes shopping you did. :haha:


Oh my god I suddenly want fluffy pancakes with butter and maple syrup.


----------



## Queen Bee.

WOW, I never knew there was so much crap you couldnt eat!
...I dunno what I will do lol


----------



## Hit Girl

I had no idea either! And I can't have Macca's thickshakes because they're considered soft-serve too.


----------



## Queen Bee.

nope no clothes shopping, just groceries, tried a crumpet for the first time...
Took two bites and then gave it to my hubby lol 
I love maple syrup its gorgeous!


----------



## Hit Girl

You didn't like crumpets? Oh no. What are we going to do with you? :winkwink:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Not what I expected. 
I thought they were going to be sweet.
But yeah, they just werent for me lol
I think I will stick to pancakes!


----------



## Hit Girl

Pancakes are ALWAYS a winner. :) Before you completely give up on the ol' crumpets, try them with butter and a drizzle of honey. I also like crumpets with butter, vegemite and cheese melted on the top.

I wish there was an oven that produced any food you wanted in an instant and it was always fresh and perfect.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Id buy that oven in a heartbeat! I tried them with butter but still not great.
Might just dip them in golden syrup lol That'd sure be sweet enough.
Already thinking about dinner, Think I want steak, jacket potato and salad


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd16 today. Today im off work yay :happydance: I get my results today also. Will be picking them up at 9am which is soon :happydance: Now just got to wait for my ob/gyn appt which is on monday. I never thought i would be going back and forth to the doc. Maybe i need this in order to get pregnant. What if after all of this..i end up pregnant and carry full term? That would be a wonderful blessing. Also, last night two major things happened that had me in a slump. One, dh and i were in the living room and heard a loud crash. We came out of our community towards the road just to see a car flipped over in the road. Luckily, people were okay and nobody was killed. But it goes to show that people need to slow down and stop rushing because you never know if you are speeding to your own funeral. The second thing that occurred was my friend texted me showing me a pic of her positive pregnancy test :dohh: Now i would be happy for her buttttt she is the same friend that had an abortion earlier last year because she "felt" she wasnt ready for kids. Now she is pregnant again and im just neutral about it because i dont know if she is going to do another abortion or not. So we shall see. But thats about it for me as of now. Once i get the results, I will let you ladies know the results.


----------



## Hit Girl

Niiiiiiiiice. If I had stuffing and lasagna every night, I'd be happy. Geeeez, I have never been this fussy about food. On a side note, going through a few bad bouts of nausea right now. :sick: I keep scrunching my face up and putting my hand over my mouth.


----------



## Hit Girl

Ooooh yes, let us know how your appointment goes. I think going back and forth to the doctor is great because it means you are being looked after. Scary about the crash but I'm glad everyone is okay. Scares the hell out of you hearing something like that. I understand it must be hard for you to hear about your friend. x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ahh morning sickness came with a vengance huh? :haha:
Sorry hun!
Hope it goes soon, so you can enjoy being preggers more!


----------



## Hit Girl

Even though it's sounds stupid, a part of me is embracing this symptom. :haha: Yes, it's definitely turned up with a vengeance.


----------



## MommaAlexis

morning ladies!


----------



## Laura91

Hey Alex, how you feeling? x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Much much better. It's been a rough few weeks. HG, we both have our appointments on the ninth! hehe. Yourself?


----------



## pops23

disneydarling said:


> Well AF is here! And she is a painful bitch. I get awful back pains during the first day and it's double painful today. They started during the night and I hardly got any sleep :(
> 
> Is CD1 today or the last day of my period?? I'm going to start tracking my cycles.

Disney that is fab news I think!! Totally jealous! Now you can start tracking and getting back to normal, cd1 hurrah!! :happydance:

I hope I get mine soon, I'm day 16 off bcp and nothing yet :-( still just waiting around...

Fingers crossed for your bfp first cycle  xxx


----------



## disneydarling

Hey girlies!!

My first day at work was quite good, it's just a part time sales assistant job, so it's pretty easy, I just feel glad I'm finally earning some money so if I do fall pregnant we wont just be relying on my husbands salary.

My AF is being really weird. This morning it was only there when I wiped, and it's been super light all day, I wore a pad all day and there was only a tiny bit on it. Can I still class this as CD1? My periods are normally kind of a light-medium flow the whole way through, but they were my 'fake' BCP periods.


----------



## sharonfruit

I never call spotting as CD1, if you would describe it as spotting I would wait until the full flow comes, I think!

We just went to see the Descendants, don't know if anyone has seen it but I didn't think much of it, it was quite a touching storyline but there wasn't much to it and it was pretty morbid the whole way through xx


----------



## disneydarling

Thanks Sharon. Yeah even though I am having some horrible AF pains, I definitely can't class the flow as a period. I've never had any 'spotting' before so it's very unusual for me, if it comes on full flow tomorrow I'll class that as CD1.


----------



## dontworry

Hey ladies -

I feel like poop. I have been sick three months in a row now (not constantly, its just I get over one cold and then the next month I have it again, it seems!). Woke up with cold symptoms yesterday and they got worse in the night. Today I feel like I've been hit by a car - my arms and legs hurt so badly, I am exhausted after napping for three hours, etc. My nose is stuffy and I have a slight sore throat, but its mostly just my nose that is bugging me. 
Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## MommaAlexis

My back hurts. Haha. Kitten's "massaging" it though.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hi all! Just dropping in...very busy lately, so I need to go backwards and catch up! We've been hitting the gym pretty hard, and have nephew's 2nd birthday party tomorrow! Been having crampy/twinges/pulling on my left side today. Taking as a sign that I will ov soon, which is right on target!

Jess-sorry to hear you're not feeling well! Hope you're better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh Jess, you poor thing! :hugs: You've been having such a rough time. Those body aches are awful. I hope you feel better really soon. x

Alex, I'm so jealous of your Kitty love.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen - you HAVE to have crumpets with golden syrup!! they are nothing without it. I could eat them all day long ;) but I'd end up very fat :haha:

Hope everyone else is ok 

Well, 14dpo and no sign of AF. I'm getting slightly scared now!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Definatly going to try them with it BBH,
I have my fingers crossed!
Witch be GONE for 9 months!!!!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> Definatly going to try them with it BBH,
> I have my fingers crossed!
> Witch be GONE for 9 months!!!!!

Please please please please please please :)

I'm so scared right now

X

And hungry!! Haha

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Omg Im so excited to find out if you are!!!
Lol feel like a kid at christmas :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> Omg Im so excited to find out if you are!!!
> Lol feel like a kid at christmas :haha:

Bless you! I'm literally crapping my pants!! Not because I'm scared to be preggers, it's because I'm scared I'm not. Does that make sense?

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah completely!
When will you be testing?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Not too sure. I said I would test this morning as I'm 14dpo and onto CD26 or 24-27 day cycles. I bottled it though! I'm going to see how I feel tomorrow and if she still hasn't arrived I might poas tomorrow?

What about you? Any symptoms to report?

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Nothing, I just feel the same.
we only bd once so Im already counting myself out.
No need in getting my hopes up, when its highly unlikely
so just going to concentrate on what we will do in febuary!
Hopefully thats my month


----------



## BabyBumpHope

The month of love! :)

How close to ovulation did you baby dance?

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

3 days before
I dont think it would have caught the eggy


----------



## BabyBumpHope

There's always a chance 

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im not really going to stress over it
Just going to sit back and wait AF's arrival
that way I can mark it down and start everything properly!
But I really do hope you get your BFP
I have everything crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks queen. I'll keep you updated. I really hope she stays away but I have this nagging doubt in my head that she's hanging round the corner laughing at me :(

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

HG felt the sameway, and she got her bfp remember!
Just keep your head up :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

I officially decided that therapy could be avoided if everyone got a kitten for every break up, or at least their current cat turned back into a kitten.


----------



## Queen Bee.

woah alex, I seen your ticker I didnt think you were nearly 10 weeks preggers.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Wow alex, a quarter of the way through!! :)

X


----------



## Hit Girl

queen bee. said:


> hg felt the sameway, and she got her bfp remember!
> Just keep your head up :)

YEAH!!!! :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Ultrasound confirmed I'm further along! :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

How much difference was there between your dates and the scan dates?

X


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I've had something odd this morning...fairly sure I haven't ov yet, and AF is a ways away...but has some very light spotting this morning. What the heck is that about?! Has me confused, a little worried, and a lot annoyed! Dang you body, why can't you just act normal?!?!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey piinkiie, do you think it could be ovulation spotting? What CD are you?

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

It's really quiet on here today. Hope everyone is ok

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

about a week. ;) JOY!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

BBH- could be I guess. Just never had it before. I'm on CD13...so close to ov date. Anyway, thanks. And, so hoping you get your BFP!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Erm.....I have some news.....

I tested earlier and guess what? :bfp:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Was not expecting that! I'm still shaking!!!!!!!

Good luck to everyone else

X


----------



## xopiinkiieox

BBH - CONGRATS!!!! Aaaaah!!! Yay!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BBH Congrats hun So happy for you


----------



## MommaAlexis

*cough cough* Can I tell everyone I was friggen right now? I said we'd get one more BFP before the first! HAHA! Congrats darling! Who's got the twins ?


----------



## sharonfruit

Omg BBH it must have been the conceive plus!! Wow so happy for you. Congrats congrats congrats. WOW

It was deifinately your turn for a BFP. Not many of us girls who have been here since the start of the thread not got our BFPs yet... Me, Jess, angle and Laura I think?? 

My conceive plus is sitting on the windowsill so I am so excited to use it next week! OH is staying with me on Thurs when I will be CD13 I think?!? Oohhhhhh I really really want to join the BFP club so we can all be bump buddies and have xmassy babies pleasepleasepleaseeee

Happy and healthy 9 months to you, have u done a digi yet?


Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sharonfruit

Alex what's your next prediction you super psychic?? Xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Congrats BBH, Will tell hubby about the concieve plus and how you got your BFP!
Maybe it will convince him to buy some lol


----------



## disneydarling

Aaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!! BBH I am SO happy for you, this is great news! You must be so excited :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## disneydarling

After hearing your news, I am definitely getting some conceive plus!! That's if I ever actually get my real period, I'm still spotting after 2 days.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha Next prediction is the twins, I'll let you know when I dream again! Haha. Ever since getting pregnant I've been spot on with my instincts! Ever weird.


----------



## sharonfruit

On a side note, my due date was the 9th June and. Just stumbled across a ladies profile, she is due on 6th June and must have just had her gender scan, she had such a clear scan image and on her siggy said she was having a little man. This made me sad :( hope I can get my BFP before June, or ideally before my RL would have been bumpbuddy's bub is born in April, she is very smug xoxo


----------



## sharonfruit

Alex go to sleep and dream, instantly. Eat cheese before bed!! Xoxo


----------



## Hit Girl

OH MY GOD BBH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I NEED all the details. I want the full story!!! AHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## boofangie

YAYYYYY!! congrats BBH!  can't even imagine how you are feeling! will definitely google this conceive plus tehehe!! 
happy and healthy 9 months, so happy for you :- ) xxxxx


----------



## dontworry

BBH -FANTASTIC NEWS!! What date shall I put you down for on the front page?! Guess you've just become to newest endorser for Conceive Plus. I might have to buy some now. 

Alex - yes, we request more psychic-ness from you now!! Who is the twins and who is next?! 


My NTNP update - 

Nips hurt a bit. Haven't been playing with them this month, I swear!! Lol. Though they don't hurt nearly as bad as last month. Nothing weird happening either. Don't think this was our month but that is alright! Just taking it one month at a time, and I'm not out til the witch is here. ;) Still have my cold today but it isn't as bad as yesterday! My nose is a little cleared up, not I'm just super tired and sore. Think I might take a hot shower and get back into bed! 

Can't wait to see who is next with their BFP!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha, good job BBH girl. :)
I'm covered in baking stuff haha


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, 28th of January for BBH's BFP. :)

So happy to hear you're feeling a bit better. What's up with those nips? :haha:
Keep resting. x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies!
How's everyone?
Just watching tv/reading a book.


----------



## dontworry

Hey can someone help me by listing the three newest girl's names? I have to go make dinner really quick so Terr can get to work, but I want to update the list tonight!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone :hi:

Thanks for all the congrats! Ive just woken up and could've sworn it was all a dream! Until my DH turned to me and put his hand on my tummy!! Bless him. He's really excited but really nervous too. He's a natural worrier and knows that things arnt always plain sailing. I hope everything's ok and our bean sticks. Oh my god, we've created a bean!! That sounds so weird!

Jess - hitgirl is right. Put me down for the 28th jan for my BFP date. I very nearly didn't test as I was so scared but spoke to my hubby when he got in from work and we decided to just do it. I'm so glad now!! :happydance:

And as for conceive plus, I now wish I was on commission for it! I could potentially be very rich right now! For those of you wanting to try it, in the UK you can order it from Amazon for about £11 or if you wanted it sooner you can buy it on the shell in Boots for £15. We got ours from boots. It's mad thinking that if we hadn't have used it, would AF have showed up?! 

Other things I did differently this month....

* cut out caffeine

* drank lots of green and peppermint tea

* ate a healthier diet - lots of fruit, veg and salad

* BD'd Cd 6, 8, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18 (I ovulated on CD12)

* used conceive plus with each BD

* I ate 1/4 cup of sunflower seeds everyday from 1dpo to yesterday(I read that it helps with implantation

I also want to add that this month I have been very run down. I had symptoms of a water infection right at the start of the month when AF had ended - they were just mild and only lasted 6 hours or so. I then felt really poorly with cold/flu over my fertile period but tried my hardest not to let it stop us BDing. As if that wasn't enough, I then got another really bad water infection at 7dpo that lasted 24 hours. I've was taking some antibiotics for this but have finished the course now - luckily they are safe in pregnancy. I have heard that if you are run down and your immune system is weakened it can help you conceive - I don't know how true this is though!

Good luck to everyone else - I wonder who is going to be next. I think we'll get a few February BFPs if you are all going to go get some conceive plus! Haha

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Exactly how did you feel/what happened when the two lines showed up?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I felt my heart pounding as I was dipping the stick - I thought it was going to jump out of my chest. Then I couldn't take my eyes off the little stick - I saw all the link dye travelling up and then the control line appeared, then a few seconds later as the dye was clearing a faint line appeared at the test level - I though my eyes were playing tricks on me at first. It was only after about 20 seconds. I grabbed the test and ran downstairs to DH and showed him. At first glance he said 'are you sure something is there?' then a few seconds later it got darker and darker! At the 5 minute time slot it was almost as dark as the control line so there was no denying it!

We jumped in the car and drove to the nearest supermarket before it closed and I bought a twin pack of first response tests (although I bought the wrong one, I wanted the early response ones so that the line would be darker). We got home and I filled my bladder again. Then I took another test just before I went to bed and another second line showed up :happydance:

My whole body was shaking when I saw the first 2 pink lines and I started burning up!! Then the tears came! Haha I honestly didn't know what to do! I was all agitated and just kept walking around the room saying 'oh my god, we did it!'

DH was so lovely and just kept hugging and kissing me

X


----------



## Hit Girl

It's SUCH a full-on moment isn't it? So many emotions all at once.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

It certainly is. We had a Chinese take away just before I took the first test - luckily I didn't get king prawn!

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

I just bought the first outfit for my little one. Almost cried. Got baby converse too. ;) My kid's gonna have some style.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww, our baby will definitely have baby converse too! Haha. Pink if it's a girl, blue or red if it's a boy! My hubby loves converse

What outfit did you buy?

Hey girls - it's all making sense now. Those of you who are in the UK - I watched the episodes of corrie where becky left the other day and was blubbing like a baby. I was quite shocked by it as I've never cried whilst watching tv or films. It must have been my hormones!! :haha:

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

BBH Im so happy for you chic! :hugs:
cant wait to see your bean picture! :D
Congrats again hun!
hope I get mine soon!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks queen. I really hope you get your BFP too so we can be bump buddies :hugs:

I really think we are going to get a few BFPs in February

I'm now nervous as to who the twins are!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh I would love to be bump buddes!
(when I get my bfp) I will not be able to buy any baby clothes
Til baby is born as we have decided we dont want to know the sex
So it will be a big surprise! :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

I got 5-6 neutral outfits. Most were boys clothes cause all the girl's stuff was pink. I hate pink lol! I got a black and red onesie with stars all over it, one with koalas, some plain ones, and one that says "Milk Connoisseur" on it, TOO CUTE! They were just plain jeanish converse, so really could go with either boy or girl! Just gotta wait til they fit now. :) Got a new born onesie, just one as they are kind of useless. That was the one I almost cried when I saw. I ripped it off the rack! It's hard believing they'll ever be so small. Oh and a light green fluffy sleeper wrap thing. And some clothes that fit! :) Wearing form fitting dress pants, so they're not baggy, BUT they stretch a ridiculous amount, so no matter what they'll always fit snug through this whole thing! Bonus.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm kinda worried, should the BFPs make our own thread in the pregnancy section? I don't want to hurt anyone who comes in who's ttc. Just wondering if there's a happy medium. i don't wanna leave my gang! :(


----------



## boofangie

Personally your not hurtin me in tw slightest! I love hearing all this!!!  be more upset if you left us...but that's just me!! 

P.s bbh I cried at corrie too..,. I loved Becky haha cxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oooh, angie - you might be the 6th!!!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Woo, Harry potter 1-6, going to spend the day watching them :haha:
I love it!!! :D


----------



## Smile181c

:happydance:


----------



## disneydarling

MommaAlexis said:


> I'm kinda worried, should the BFPs make our own thread in the pregnancy section? I don't want to hurt anyone who comes in who's ttc. Just wondering if there's a happy medium. i don't wanna leave my gang! :(

I don't want you guys to go!! It certainly doesn't upset me that you've had your BFP's, it makes me happy, and gives me hope :)


----------



## disneydarling

So my AF seems to have stopped, after 2 days of spotting.... confused! Don't know if I can even count it as AF?!?!


----------



## Hit Girl

Disney, I'm not sure if I would count that as AF either.


----------



## disneydarling

Thanks Hitgirl, it's so confusing. I really thought it was when it started because I had horrible back cramps which I always get. I hope this doesn't mean my AF will come soon and I'll have another 2 days of being in pain. It's hard enough to deal with it just once a month! 

I'm so frustrated right now, I won't have a clue if/when I ovulate!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ugh, feeling rather nauseous right now.
might get a bit of sleep maybe that will help


----------



## TFSGirl

BBH; congrats on the BFP!! so exciting! As soon as I saw the news I ordered some
Conceive Plus from the UK haha


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yay for all the BFPs!! So hoping I get to join you ladies soon! It doesn't bother me in the slightest that you stay in our thread...it feels like this started as a TTC/NTNP thread, and has become a little online family! :hugs: I'd be sad if you left too!!


----------



## youngmommie

I'd like to say congrats to BBH :) Thats so exciting! 

Well I think i'm out for this month:( I've been crampy all day and had a spot of blood when I wiped. I'm sure AF will be here early..:growlmad:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

youngmommie said:


> I'd like to say congrats to BBH :) Thats so exciting!
> 
> Well I think i'm out for this month:( I've been crampy all day and had a spot of blood when I wiped. I'm sure AF will be here early..:growlmad:

Aww young mommie - you still have a chance. It looks as though its too early for AF to arrive going by your ticker - lets hope its implantation for you! :thumbup:

Well girls - here are some pics of my surprises yesterday....

Hope they have worked - although i have a funny feeling they havent :(

x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0812.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 13









IMG_0814.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Pinky32

BabyBumpHope said:


> youngmommie said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to say congrats to BBH :) Thats so exciting!
> 
> Well I think i'm out for this month:( I've been crampy all day and had a spot of blood when I wiped. I'm sure AF will be here early..:growlmad:
> 
> Aww young mommie - you still have a chance. It looks as though its too early for AF to arrive going by your ticker - lets hope its implantation for you! :thumbup:
> 
> Well girls - here are some pics of my surprises yesterday....
> 
> Hope they have worked - although i have a funny feeling they havent :(
> 
> xClick to expand...

bumppppppy im stalking you hunnie

they are some lovely lines

woooo hooooo:happydance:

my girl did good! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Haha, stalk all you like pinky! Was going to try to send the pics to you next. BTW - stay on this thread - theres some lovely ladies :hugs:

x


----------



## Pinky32

BabyBumpHope said:


> Haha, stalk all you like pinky! Was going to try to send the pics to you next. BTW - stay on this thread - theres some lovely ladies :hugs:
> 
> x

i should have seen them first :cry:

will do! :thumbup:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Afternoon ladies! Not sure if we're going out today, think we'll have a lazy day. How;s everyone?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm doing good Alex I finally Oed ..


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I'm doing good Alex I finally Oed ..

Yey, you ovulated. Have you BD'd?

x


----------



## disneydarling

Yeeeey love your BFP pics BBH!! It must be the most mazing feeling to finally see that line!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing good Alex I finally Oed ..
> 
> Yey, you ovulated. Have you BD'd?
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yes, this morning we did hoping tonight as well.. And, maybe tomorrow..


----------



## BabyBumpHope

disneydarling said:


> Yeeeey love your BFP pics BBH!! It must be the most mazing feeling to finally see that line!!

:thumbup: It really was - and equally the most scary feeling! I have life inside me! I am with child! Haha :haha: I can't wait for my first scan and then to start showing EEEK!!!! :happydance:

Really hope you experience it for yourself soon hun

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hotpink_Mom said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing good Alex I finally Oed ..
> 
> Yey, you ovulated. Have you BD'd?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, this morning we did hoping tonight as well.. And, maybe tomorrow..Click to expand...

That sounds promising. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Get your sunflower seeds ready!!

x


----------



## MommaAlexis

My moment was kind of killed. The control line was barely there at all at first, but I thought it was the test line. So I didn't get too excited, googled what it meant when the control line was super faint, it just means LOADS of hormones haha. So THEN I got excited. Kinda wish I'd gotten a digital so that it hadn't thrown me off. The initial shock had already worn off by the time I knew for sure.



Conceive plus for everyone!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

You said for a while that you felt pregnant Alex, you must have just known. I honestly think you are a psychic :haha: You always guess when theres a BFP lurking. I want to find out who the twins are now! I guess it isn't you? And not hitgirl either? My money is still on Chloe!

x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing good Alex I finally Oed ..
> 
> Yey, you ovulated. Have you BD'd?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, this morning we did hoping tonight as well.. And, maybe tomorrow..Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds promising. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Get your sunflower seeds ready!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Lol, I just bought a big bag of them...


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha I'm guessing so, it runs in her family so, possibly! I have a feeling Jess is four months away, but I hope I'm wrong! TOO FAR!!! Haha, baby making me psychic! Crazy symptom number 1!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alex what do you think for me:haha:


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Hello ladies! My name is Mandy, I'm 24 and am NTNP for the first time! We decided to NTNP because I am a stress case about these kinds of things. When we first started TTC, I would test at 1DPO and keep testing until I got my period and I would constantly make myself feel like I was pregnant and thought about it 24/7. Then, when I would get AF I would be so down & miserable and even had two mcs because I would stress myself out about it. So we decided to just go with the flow. :) Hope everyone here gets their bfp :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

mandy_grovie1 said:


> Hello ladies! My name is Mandy, I'm 24 and am NTNP for the first time! We decided to NTNP because I am a stress case about these kinds of things. When we first started TTC, I would test at 1DPO and keep testing until I got my period and I would constantly make myself feel like I was pregnant and thought about it 24/7. Then, when I would get AF I would be so down & miserable and even had two mcs because I would stress myself out about it. So we decided to just go with the flow. :) Hope everyone here gets their bfp :)

Hi Mandy - and good luck!!

x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome Mandy..


----------



## dontworry

*BBH* - Soooo happy for you! Have you told anyone yet, or are you planning to? Those tests are definitely pregnant! AHHH I can't wait to see mine do that!

*Alex* - I want you girls to stay here, but I completely understand if you make another thread for the group's preggo girls! Because I would read that one, too. :haha: Personally, my feelings won't be hurt, but maybe that's because I feel like I have been with you guys throughout the journey, and want to be able to witness everything that happens! But I understand if some people would feel disheartened by it. I still vote you stay. 

*Miranda* - I am seriously watching Harry Potter right now, too. Lmao. Its just one of those days! I have a whole bunch of movies to watch from the library, including some really good ones! But I just don't want to watch them! I need Harry Potter! 

*Disney* - I wouldn't count 2 days of spotting as AF... but idk! I've never had that happen to me!

*Jenn* - You gotta BD like crazy!  Are you using that Conceive Plus stuff?

*Mandy* - Welcome! I hope you like us and stick around. :D I'm NTNP for the same reason - I am big on worrying and I don't want to harm my chances of getting pregnant because I am stressing myself out! I hope the journey to mommyhood is quick for you. :)

*ALEX* *AGAIN*- You know what's crazy... if I'm really 4 months away from conceiving, that would be basically perfect. Because I have always wanted a winter baby no matter what, and February would be the perfect month (In fact, I told Terron I wanted a February baby really early on in our relationship! Lol!!). That would be crazyyyyy! I wouldn't mind waiting another 4 months to get mine... but I wouldn't mine getting it sooner either. ;)

*My NTNP update - *
No new signs! Nips/boobs still kinda hurt. That's pretty much it though. I'm still sicky so that is no fun. :( I am CD29 & 12DPO. 3 days til my expected period (supposedly?! Since last cycle my body decided to hate me and take me from my perfect 29 day cycle and make it a 31 day cycle. :( ).


----------



## MommaAlexis

Just bought a convertible crib, gorgeous dark brown for 100$!!!! UNHEARD OF! Going to pick it up at Walmart tomorrow! I spent an hour on the phone to get it lol! They're regular 400$, plus I'll never need to buy a bed for another 10 years for LO. :) I wasn't going to be buying a bed for months, but this will be saving me hundreds and hundreds of dollars by getting it now.


----------



## dontworry

Sounds like an incredible deal! Now you need to buy cute bedding. :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

After she finds out the gender:haha: Of course...


----------



## Smile181c

Lovely lines BBH - your FRER looks just like mine did! :yipee:

Disney - I wouldn't count that as AF...Late implantation maybe???

I've still got my money on me for the twins too :dohh: although the past few days I've been getting some strong girly vibes from myself! So maybe there is only one!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha we shall see!! Maybe third time's a charm and this is the end of my psychicness


----------



## pops23

BabyBumpHope said:


> youngmommie said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to say congrats to BBH :) Thats so exciting!
> 
> Well I think i'm out for this month:( I've been crampy all day and had a spot of blood when I wiped. I'm sure AF will be here early..:growlmad:
> 
> Aww young mommie - you still have a chance. It looks as though its too early for AF to arrive going by your ticker - lets hope its implantation for you! :thumbup:
> 
> Well girls - here are some pics of my surprises yesterday....
> 
> Hope they have worked - although i have a funny feeling they havent :(
> 
> xClick to expand...

Congrats BBH - fab news, happy preggers Monday  xxx


----------



## disneydarling

Hi and welcome Mandy, good luck to you!!

I thought the spotting had stopped but it continued throughout the day yesterday, it seems to have stopped again this morning but I thought that yesterday. So fed up of not knowing what's going on.

Chloe I did consider it could have been implantation but I had really painful back cramps on the day before and the first day, and I read somewhere that implantation could have mild cramping, but it was way more than mild. Still clinging on to the tiny chance that it could be, if it stops today, but I think I'm out of the running this month.


----------



## Laura91

I really need to start coming on here over the weekend! :dohh:

*Jess* - Sorry you feel so crappy :hugs: xx

*BBH* - YAYYY! :happydance: Congratulations! xx

*Alexis* - You're not doing too bad on this prediction thing! Lets get some more from you :thumbup: xx

*Mandy* - :wave: xx


I don't want you girls to go either :hugs: I like hearing about your news :) xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> Lovely lines BBH - your FRER looks just like mine did! :yipee:
> 
> Disney - I wouldn't count that as AF...Late implantation maybe???
> 
> I've still got my money on me for the twins too :dohh: although the past few days I've been getting some strong girly vibes from myself! So maybe there is only one!

Or maybe there's 2 girlies in there!!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

heya ladies!
how are you all?
Im alright, freezing thoughhh!
Got a giant pork shoulder in the slow cooker
Plan to shred it and make bbq sandiwches with it yum! :)
Other than that nothing to report, just lazying about the house.


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh maybe BBH! Didn't think of that!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

disneydarling said:


> Hi and welcome Mandy, good luck to you!!
> 
> I thought the spotting had stopped but it continued throughout the day yesterday, it seems to have stopped again this morning but I thought that yesterday. So fed up of not knowing what's going on.
> 
> Chloe I did consider it could have been implantation but I had really painful back cramps on the day before and the first day, and I read somewhere that implantation could have mild cramping, but it was way more than mild. Still clinging on to the tiny chance that it could be, if it stops today, but I think I'm out of the running this month.

Disney - I kept a log of all the symptoms I was feeling during my 2ww. At 8dpo I had a very tender abdomen and really sore back. I wouldn't have said it was mild. I also had an episode on the same day where I felt really dizzy and queasy and started shaking like I was having a hypo. I'm now convinced that this was the day I implanted as I've read that it can knock you for sick sometimes

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> heya ladies!
> how are you all?
> Im alright, freezing thoughhh!
> Got a giant pork shoulder in the slow cooker
> Plan to shred it and make bbq sandiwches with it yum! :)
> Other than that nothing to report, just lazying about the house.

Mmm, can I have some? That sounds right up my street! Mmmmmm, my mouth is watering!

I'm not up to much at the mo either. I woke up at 6 this morning when DH was getting ready for work then stayed up for a couple of hours then ended up back in bed asleep again. This tiredness is getting worse! :sleep:

I'm cold too. I forgot to put the heating on earlier so now the house is freezing. It takes ages to heat up too

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

BabyBumpHope said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> heya ladies!
> how are you all?
> Im alright, freezing thoughhh!
> Got a giant pork shoulder in the slow cooker
> Plan to shred it and make bbq sandiwches with it yum! :)
> Other than that nothing to report, just lazying about the house.
> 
> Mmm, can I have some? That sounds right up my street! Mmmmmm, my mouth is watering!
> 
> I'm not up to much at the mo either. I woke up at 6 this morning when DH was getting ready for work then stayed up for a couple of hours then ended up back in bed asleep again. This tiredness is getting worse! :sleep:
> 
> I'm cold too. I forgot to put the heating on earlier so now the house is freezing. It takes ages to heat up too
> 
> XClick to expand...

of course I will share with you!
Ahh I cant wait to be preggers and have symptoms! :haha:
Also our house takes forever to heat too because radiators
hubby says he wishes he still had his coal fireplace.


----------



## miss jayde

hi all im jayde 
i am not trying to conceive but am not avoiding it either im just gonna see what happens but i would really love a baby girl 
if anyone has any suggestions i would love to hear them


----------



## Smile181c

Tbf - I'm feeling relatively normal. 

Feel quite sick sometimes, but it doesn't last and I actually haven't thrown up yet. I'm tired but I wouldn't say exhausted (but I do have noticeably less energy to do things)


----------



## Laura91

Hi Jayde :flow:

*Jess* - Just seen on another thread that you're due AF on the 1st, ME TOO! :thumbup: xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Laura91 said:


> Hi Jayde :flow:
> 
> *Jess* - Just seen on another thread that you're due AF on the 1st, ME TOO! :thumbup: xx

Yey, 2 more BFPs on the way! :winkwink:

Hi Jayde :hi: Nice to meet you. Apparantly if you would like to have a baby girl you should BD a few days before ovulation as the male sperms swim faster but die quicker, the girl spermys swim slower but live longer so by the time they reach the egg once its released all the boy spermys have died. You should also BD in shallow position like missionary - something to do with the pH of the vagina. There are certain foods you should eat and certain ones to avoid too. Good luck with it all. Let us know how you get on.

I've just got a bit carried away and have been on the chinese gender prediction and it says we are having a girl! :flower: Awwww, bless. Does anyone believe in it?

I just rang my GP surgery to see whether i should be seeing the doctor to confirm my pregnancy and the receptionist said i just need to speak directly to the midwives :shrug: Everyone else on here seems to see their GP first

x


----------



## Laura91

BabyBumpHope said:


> Yey, 2 more BFPs on the way! :winkwink:

I really doubt it now. I think the witch is well and truely on her way within the next week. After the back ache and stomach ache I had at the weekend and now - out of nowhere - I have a big coldsore errupting on my top lip :growlmad: and that is not an over reaction. I swear if this is to do with her, she's torturing me this time round :cry: x


----------



## Laura91

miss jayde said:


> hi all im jayde
> i am not trying to conceive but am not avoiding it either im just gonna see what happens but i would really love a baby girl
> if anyone has any suggestions i would love to hear them

*Jayde* - I've just been re-reading through the beginning of my journal and I was talking about gender 'picking' and what everyone thought and here's what I wrote...

_"The woman's post that I saw said that if you're trying for a girl you BD 4, 3 and 2 days before O.. so CD 11, 12 and 13. If you're trying for a boy you BD 14, 15 and 16. I track my AF and O with an app on my phone and it shows as a calendar and in the top corner of each day it has the male and female symbols just like she says so maybe it is correct?"_
Hope this helps :flower:


----------



## disneydarling

Hi Jayde:flower:


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi Jayde :) Laura I've got that app too so I think there must be some theory behind it!



> I just rang my GP surgery to see whether i should be seeing the doctor to confirm my pregnancy and the receptionist said i just need to speak directly to the midwives Everyone else on here seems to see their GP first

BBH I saw my GP when I fell pg and he just prescribed me folic acid and gave me the Emma's diary book (midwife gave me one too at my first appt) then told me to make an appt with the midwife so it was really not necessary at all, I know its reassuring to have the appointments though. I think every surgery has different procedures, I wouldn't worry if they say you don't need to see the GP but if you have any concerns and want to talk to him/her, then don't be scared to just go and see them anyways!


----------



## youngmommie

Well I have more spotting today. Its a brown colour this time so I think AF will be here later today or some time tomorrow ;(


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry to hear hun but remember you're not out til she shows! X


----------



## Aurora CHK

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Whoop whoop BBH!!!


----------



## boofangie

awww, I'm getting so bad at staying in touch! hope everyones doing well!
think i might try conceive plus this month! 
i went out and got horribly drunk on my works do last night! still feeling sick now hah! i even fell over and got glass in my hand, and came home and cried to the OH. I was like " i want to be pregnant now, so i don't drink anymore" and he was like, "No one forced you too!!!" haha! I hardly drink, and when i do i just can't control the amount i consume haha! 
pleaseeee let febuary be my month haha! xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm keeping everything crossed for February for you. Defo try the conceive plus

Word of advice for anyone wanting to use conceive plus - try to get yourself a syringe. I had one in an old first aid box. I squirted 2.5ml internally next to my cervix and then used a bit more on DH. You don't get a syringe with it which I think is a bit daft. Although they do sell packs of 8 prefilled applicators but it works out more expensive

X


----------



## boofangie

BabyBumpHope said:


> I'm keeping everything crossed for February for you. Defo try the conceive plus
> 
> Word of advice for anyone wanting to use conceive plus - try to get yourself a syringe. I had one in an old first aid box. I squirted 2.5ml internally next to my cervix and then used a bit more on DH. You don't get a syringe with it which I think is a bit daft. Although they do sell packs of 8 prefilled applicators but it works out more expensive
> 
> X

OOO thankyou!  I need to find a way of talking the OH into using it haha! might just tell him its a new lotion from ann summers or something stupid hahahah xxxx


----------



## youngmommie

Well AF just fully showed her face:cry:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

youngmommie said:


> Well AF just fully showed her face:cry:

Oh no :( I hope she knows she isn't wanted and stays away next month :hugs:

X


----------



## boofangie

awww nooo :-(

this sounds such a silly question but how do you know if you are actually Ovulating?? like realising an egg? or do we not know? hahah, I'm so rubbish with things about bodies haha! xxxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I suppose you don't know for definite unless you temp and use OPKs. I thought I was ovulating every month after stopping BFPs as I had some mild pains at the same time each month, and my CM changed slightly. This month
However, it was very different. I woke up on CD12 and had a really severe share stabbing pain in my right side which lasted about 5 minutes. I couldn't move or twist as it got worse. I also had very tender nipples at the same time so I kind of knew I must be ovulating

X


----------



## sharonfruit

The only way to really tell is to use OPKs or chart your temps I think, apart from that some people get ovulation pains in one side, I don't get that though.. Xo

Sorry to hear about AF youngmommie, on to Feb... Baby dust to you

BBH - Wonder if I can find a syringe on Amazon in time for Thurs, probably not, maybe you can get one from a chemist Xo.


----------



## boofangie

ooo so glad I've got my OPKS for this month ! 
you can get them from chemists!  i live near a Lloys chemist and they sell them, we used it to feed our lizard hhaha xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh right sweet I will try and find one this week :) Yay for OPKs! When are you going to start using them - what CD are you on? X


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Oh right sweet I will try and find one this week :) Yay for OPKs! When are you going to start using them - what CD are you on? X

well i was late by 10 days last month, so I started my period on the 27th, and still currently on, but i don't know when i should? like in 14 days time? or in 6 days when i would have ovulated if i wasn't late? haha i don't get it? xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Your CD3 now so ignore the late period in terms of ovulation, this is a new cycle. If you don't know when you ov I think you start the OPKs on day 11 and keep testing daily til you get a positive. I got my positive on CD14 last cycle so I'll probably start them on CD12 or 13 this cycle. It explains it all in the little leaflet if you got one with the OPKs! X


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Your CD3 now so ignore the late period in terms of ovulation, this is a new cycle. If you don't know when you ov I think you start the OPKs on day 11 and keep testing daily til you get a positive. I got my positive on CD14 last cycle so I'll probably start them on CD12 or 13 this cycle. It explains it all in the little leaflet if you got one with the OPKs! X

I didn't get a leaflet! :-( but thank you SOOO much!  can't wait now! haha! ill have to let you know the updates! xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh really, that sucks, well they also say not to do it first thing, but between 1pm and 5pm and try to dilute your water intake 2 hours before you do the OPK. 

Apparently your body doesn't produce LH (the hormone that OPKs detect) until later in the day, but yeah good luck and keep us updated! X


----------



## pops23

Hi guys! OK so AF finally appeared today after stopping BCP 3 weeks ago! :happydance:

Feeling very releived as it means I can now start cycle counting/ charting etc... yay!

HOWEVER I have now idea what to chart :dohh: 

So I'm guessing today is cd1.. what day are you meant to ovulate? I want to get through at least one cycle of TTC without using OPKs, so is the best thing to do just BD 2-3 times a week once AF disappears and hope for the best?

advice welcome!! xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

> So I'm guessing today is cd1.. what day are you meant to ovulate? I want to get through at least one cycle of TTC without using OPKs, so is the best thing to do just BD 2-3 times a week once AF disappears and hope for the best?

Yay for AF arriving, welcome aboard the TTC train! Regarding charting there are some tutorials if you register to fertility friend. I haven't had a chance to do them myself but have heard they are very good and useful!

If you don't know when you ovulate the best thing to do is BD every other day or every 3 days, try and look out for CM that looks stretchy and clear like egg whites, and BD as much as you can when you have that :)

Good luck and baby dust xoxo


----------



## sharonfruit

Forgot to add they say a normal 28 day cycle you ovulate around CD14, but everyones different! X


----------



## xopiinkiieox

sharonfruit said:


> So I'm guessing today is cd1.. what day are you meant to ovulate? I want to get through at least one cycle of TTC without using OPKs, so is the best thing to do just BD 2-3 times a week once AF disappears and hope for the best?
> 
> Yay for AF arriving, welcome aboard the TTC train! Regarding charting there are some tutorials if you register to fertility friend. I haven't had a chance to do them myself but have heard they are very good and useful!
> 
> If you don't know when you ovulate the best thing to do is BD every other day or every 3 days, try and look out for CM that looks stretchy and clear like egg whites, and BD as much as you can when you have that :)
> 
> Good luck and baby dust xoxoClick to expand...

I use countdowntopregnancy.com to track days we BD, days I ovulate, CM descriptions, etc. You might like it! It's loads of help for me!


----------



## pops23

Just downloaded Fertility friend app onto my iphone, will keep you updated with how I get on! xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hi laides hows everyone?
I have just been woken by my MIL
She came banging on the door shouting my husbands name
To bring us cupcakes from a birthday party....=/
but now I cant get back to sleep :(


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> Hi laides hows everyone?
> I have just been woken by my MIL
> She came banging on the door shouting my husbands name
> To bring us cupcakes from a birthday party....=/
> but now I cant get back to sleep :(

Mmm cupcakes. Im jealous of all your food today! Hope you managed to get back to sleep

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Nope, Im up now.
Sadly I dont sleep well after being woke up =/
probably nap later though


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How are you girls doing this evening?

AFM- I got my soy today just before my next cycle to start.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey hotpink :hi:

I'm ok thanks. Just lying in bed with DH snuggled up and on BnB on my phone! Haha

Queen - that's crap. Hope you arnt awake all night!

X


----------



## sharonfruit

Good luck with the soy, I'm not too bad, the CD drive on my mac is being a dick and I am trying to install a new printer so thats annoying, hope I don't have to end up paying for a new CD drive as they are not cheap :dohh:

Got a 9-5 day tomorrow so that should be interesting :dohh:

Will probably go to bed soon and catch up on some gossip girl! X


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH have you booked your midwife appt yet? X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> BBH have you booked your midwife appt yet? X

I rang my GP surgery as I assumed you had to see them first to confirm the pregnancy. The receptionist said I have to ring the midwives directly. I tries but there was no answer. I'm going to keep trying. I just hope they don't think I'm daft being 4 weeks tomorrow!

X


----------



## sharonfruit

They won't think you're daft, my midwife's policy was to see everyone around 5 weeks, so maybe they will give you an appointment next week xo


----------



## Bergebabe

Wow have been away a few days and looks like i missed some big news!!!!!! Congratulations bbh xxx


----------



## dontworry

Feeling less crappy today! Just really tired. I stayed up watching The Vampire Diaries, season 2 lol. Nips still hurt today but still there's nothing really new. I get a little queasy (while laying down in bed) in the mornings but I'm thinking that is to do with my cold and not because I may be pregnant. :shrug: Who knows! 

miss jayde - are you using protection? Birth control or condoms? Welcome to the group. :)

Laura - are you going to be testing?! I refuse to test until my period doesn't show up. I have this awful feeling its going to be like last month where she doesn't come for a few days, I get excited, and then she shows up and ruins my cycle ALL OVER AGAIN! Bah. 

BBH - I totally believe in the gender predictions, but that's because everyone I've tried so far has been true!! I am sad though because January is the only month this year that I would've conceived a boy (while being 21 years old). OH is convinced that no matter what, we're having a boy, but I disagree! 

youngmommie - Sorry the witch showed up, love! <3 Onto the next month!

pops - Yay for AF and no longer being in limbo!! :)

Jenn - Is the soy like a pill that you take? Lmao I am clueless.

Shar - I have to watch the last episode of Gossip Girl as they have it blocked on Hulu, so I have to go hunt it down somewhere else lol! I am so excited...

Miranda - I would've shoved a cupcake in my MIL's face! I hate being woken up. Just ask Terr, he tried to wake me up early this morning and I was soooo angry at him. Threw him his stupid pillow and rolled over looking like an angry beast, lmao.


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Good luck with the soy, I'm not too bad, the CD drive on my mac is being a dick and I am trying to install a new printer so thats annoying, hope I don't have to end up paying for a new CD drive as they are not cheap :dohh:
> 
> Got a 9-5 day tomorrow so that should be interesting :dohh:
> 
> Will probably go to bed soon and catch up on some gossip girl! X

Ive got a MAC and it just doesn't do anything simply at times haha, but if you take it to the genius's at the apple store they will look at it for free, and if you bat your eyelids they are sometimes pretty good about prices. 
I dropped my iPhone and smashed the back, and when i took it to see them they gave me a new one for free! 

so yeah defintily see the genius's  P.s thanks for theOPK help, i will probably bombard you with more help questions closer to the time haha! xxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks girls can't wait to take it next cycle hope they work for me


----------



## Queen Bee.

BabyBumpHope said:


> Queen - that's crap. Hope you arnt awake all night!
> X

I managed to get a few more hours sleep thankfully.
but iam wide awake now


----------



## youngmommie

I really hope i'm the one that ends up with the twins that alex predicted:)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Grr, I'm starting to get a cold now


----------



## dontworry

Hope it's just a 24 hour thing, Jenn! Mine has lasted almost a week now. :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I have heard that having a cold is a good thing though..


----------



## dontworry

It's potentially a sign of pregnancy, and it's supposedly helpful for getting pregnant. Apparently when your immune system is down and out, you have a higher chance at conceiving?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:happydance: I hope that is that case then


----------



## MommaAlexis

I hab another cowd. :(


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I had a cold which started at the same time as my fertile period and lasted til yesterday! Was blowing my nose everyday wondering if it was ever going to go! I came down with a nasty water infection in my 2ww aswell. My immune system mist have been really low.

I took a clearblue digi test this morning and was so relieved when I saw the word 'pregnant' it had me down as 2-3 weeks since conception so I could be 4-5 weeks pregnant. That sounds about right as I ovulate early on in my cycle and don't have the typical 28 day cycle and ovulate on day 14

Hope everyone is ok.

Jess - embrace the sore nipples - I had sore boobs at the end of my 2ww which was unusual to me. Ever since I got my BFP on Saturday they've been even more sore, if someone hugs me they feel like they are going to explode!

Have you had any leakage this time? 

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

I ovulate a couple days after my period, so eh...


----------



## dontworry

Nope no leakage, but then again I am not squeezing or playing with them at all lol!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

MommaAlexis said:


> I ovulate a couple days after my period, so eh...

How far forward did they put your dates after your scan?

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

5-6 days. :) My period is 4 days long, soo.. I got pregnant 5 days after period ended.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

When is your due date now?

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hello Ladies, how are you all this morning?
Im ok, feeling rather miserable... just want to sleep all day
Husband felt my head says its warm but not overly.
Think I might be coming down with a cold again or something.
blahhh


----------



## Smile181c

I had a really bad cough in my 2ww :thumbup:

Anyone heard from hitgirl? Am I really behind - did she have another scan? xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> Hello Ladies, how are you all this morning?
> Im ok, feeling rather miserable... just want to sleep all day
> Husband felt my head says its warm but not overly.
> Think I might be coming down with a cold again or something.
> blahhh

Before I got my BFP my hubby said I was radiating heat. We were snuggled on the settee and my forehead was on his neck and he said I was very hot. I'm normal cold all the time! I took a test an hour after that and saw my 2 pink lines!!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks gives me a bit of hope!
Just not going to stress out over it
Because with my luck its likely nothing =P
norhing to do but wait and see I suppose!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

When is AF due queen?

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

well i thought i had started the 3rd because it came on, but lasted like that day then stopped.
And then started a few days later then stopped again, but sometime after that it started up properly. 
but dumby me forgot to mark it down when it started full force.


----------



## Queen Bee.

are you feeling preggers yet BBH?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Kind of yeah. My boobs are really sore and feel full. I've got intermittent cramps and tugging feelings, which are worse on a night time. It feels a bit like AF cramps so I kind of worry when I get them. Everytime I go to the loo I hope and pray that there's not going to be any blood. It's horrible. I wonder when I'll stop stressing!

X


----------



## Smile181c

I'm still doing the same now BBH - I even did another test the other night to check I was still pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww poor BBH.
Maybe once you see the ultrasound you will feel better about it!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ive been thinking today... And I might take a break from BNB and TTC/NTNP.


----------



## Smile181c

Oh QB - how come? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Its just so hard, and I just feel really emotional today.
i try not to go insane about it, but i end up stressing myself out
Its harder for me seeing my husbands face everytime the test is negative
we want it so badly, but it just seems to be so far away!



Sorry for being so overly-emotional ladies.
blahhh


----------



## Smile181c

Don't apologise hun :hugs:

I can understand how stressful it is. I know we got lucky first try, but the wait before hand killed me. I don't know what i'd do if we'd hadn't caught the egg - I'd be going out of my mind as well 

We're all here for you though, no matter your decision xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thank you. 
I apreciate it. :hugs:


----------



## disneydarling

Sorry that your feeling so down QB, I hope you feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## Laura91

Morning ladies :flower:



boofangie said:


> OOO thankyou!  I need to find a way of talking the OH into using it haha! might just tell him its a new lotion from ann summers or something stupid hahahah xxxx

:rofl:

*Pops* - Yay for AF! This is the first and last time I will be saying this haha! x

*Jess* - Glad you're feeling less crappy :hugs: I've practically been DAS all week :haha: I bought some (50 :blush:) IC's from ebay and because I know they're there and there's so many I keep doing one in a morning.. Still BFN's but I actually can't help it :rofl:! I feel like they're shouting me from my drawer. I'm not gonna do another one though till this weekend - if AF hasn't shown by then x

*QB* - Hope you're feeling okay :hugs: but on the plus side, this could help you catch the eggy! x


Hope everyone's okay xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

The cramps stay pretty much throughout, when you over exert yourself during the day they get worse at night. It's just your uterus expanding, I've got bad ones today cause we set up the crib to make sure it was all there, plus barely any sleep with a cold last night. Normally I'm pretty good with not over doing it though. :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Alex! Youre a prune :haha: Happy 10 weeks xoxo


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> Ive been thinking today... And I might take a break from BNB and TTC/NTNP.

Aww queen. I wish i could give you a real hug :hugs: 

I understand it must be really hard for you. I know you've been TTC for a while now. I was starting to get really disheartened when AF would arrive so i can't imagine how you and your hubby are feeling.

I completely understand if you want some time out but just want to say that we'll all be here for you whenever you need us. Will miss you being on here :cry:

You do whats best for you

x


----------



## Laura91

Happy 10 weeks Alex :thumbup:

It's quiet in here this afternoon! I'm so bored at work, everyone else is out so I'm sat here on my own waiting for 5 o'clock to hurry its ass up :coffee: On the brighter side I made OH feel bad and he's picking me up from work tonight :happydance: but we're going to his mums :roll: Nevermind!

What's everyone else got planned for tonight? x


----------



## sharonfruit

QB - :hugs: you will be missed if you decide to go xoxo


----------



## sharonfruit

I've got a friend coming over tonight, just having a quiet night in I think, nothing too exciting! xoxo


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Laura91 said:


> Happy 10 weeks Alex :thumbup:
> 
> It's quiet in here this afternoon! I'm so bored at work, everyone else is out so I'm sat here on my own waiting for 5 o'clock to hurry its ass up :coffee: On the brighter side I made OH feel bad and he's picking me up from work tonight :happydance: but we're going to his mums :roll: Nevermind!
> 
> What's everyone else got planned for tonight? x

What did you do to mr laura?

x


----------



## Smile181c

I've got college :sleep:


----------



## Laura91

Hi BBH, how you feeling? Love the new pic :thumbup: x


----------



## Laura91

Nothing bad :blush: Just told him how crappy my day at work has been and how tired I am after he kept me up all night fidgeting in his sleep :rofl: It worked though :winkwink: No ride on the loser cruiser for me tonight! x


----------



## sharonfruit

My OH is such an annoying sleeper, he sleep talks, sleep walks (occasionally) and he sets his alarm at 6am every morning just so he can wake up then go back to sleep?!?!?!


----------



## Laura91

My OH's terrible; he sleep talks, sleep walks - and not just general walking around, he actually moves things, takes things off the walls, takes lightbulbs out of the lights and other crazy stuff :dohh: and generally fidgets when he is actually in the bed :haha: x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Laura91 said:


> Hi BBH, how you feeling? Love the new pic :thumbup: x

I'm ok thanks. Still got sore boobs and cramping. I've noticed on a morning i get a lump in my throat that makes me want to swallow all the time. I'm hoping its not the start of my MS! I actually burped this morning and sicked in my mouth :sick: Soory if TMI! Does anyone know if bad morning sickness runs in families? My gran, mum and 2 aunties had it really really bad!

x


----------



## sharonfruit

Thats crazy, my OH has never done anything _that_ weird. I think I'd freak out if he did, atm we just giggle about it :haha: xoxo


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm not too sure, my mum said she was nauseas throughout both of her pregnancies but never actually threw up, and I know one of my aunties had heartburn but I don't think she threw up either. Whereas I had terrible MS from week 7, I was sick every day... xoxo


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> My OH is such an annoying sleeper, he sleep talks, sleep walks (occasionally) and he sets his alarm at 6am every morning just so he can wake up then go back to sleep?!?!?!

:rofl: This sounds like me!! 

I must say, since we got our BFP insomnia has kicked in. I usually sleep for 12+ hours a night if im not at work. I've been waking up 2-3 tmes a night to go to the loo then cant get back to sleep again. Its very unlike me!

x


----------



## Laura91

*BBH* - :hugs: hope you start to feel better soon! Although at least you're ill for a reason :winkwink:! Eww about the sick in the mouth though, not nice at all :haha: Not sure about the MS running in families though sorry x

*Shar* - I know, I really don't know how he manages it :shrug: He didn't do anything like that until we'd been together about a year and then I started to notice it a couple of times a week and now its generally every couple of days or so.. :dohh: I'm just used to it now lol x


----------



## sharonfruit

Laura - I find he is a lot worse sleeping when he is in a different bed, if we are on holiday or staying with family etc.. xoxo


----------



## Laura91

OH is worse when he's over tired I think. He's fine in other peoples houses or on holiday. God knows what he'd be like if/when we have a little one and having no sleep :haha: x


----------



## Laura91

Just been reading through some of the other threads and found this story..

Keep Faith: Story from a Mans Perspective

*WARNING: very emotional story!* zx


----------



## sharonfruit

*yes!* When my OH is tired/ill... He was sick a couple of weeks back and stayed in bed all day, I went to check on him around 12 o clock and asked if he wanted anything, he said 'no, I'm getting up now' I asked why is he getting up and he said 'because everyones getting up, aren't they?' (We were the only people in the house) :haha:

And I know he will be mental with a baby around but will probably sleep quite light. He sleeps light when we have Louis in the bed and is very aware of him! 

*Runs off to read the link*


----------



## sharonfruit

What a lovely story :hugs:


----------



## boofangie

Omg! I'm sobbing! What a lovely man!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That was so cute Maybe I was A Family dream he was having


----------



## MommaAlexis

I posted that link a couple weeks ago in here too. :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

What's everyone doing tonight? 

DH has the football on his digital radio and he's also watching another footy match on the telly. Thank god I've got BnB!

X


----------



## disneydarling

I'm not doing much at all, just waiting for DH to get in from work still. Hope everyone else is having a good night!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I might go to bed soon - I'm soooo tired. I went to bed at half 9 last night, woke up about midnight to pee, went back to sleep, then woke up at 4am for another wee and with a hunger pain. I couldn't get back to sleep until about 6 then woke up again at 8. Stayed awake until 5 then fell asleep on the settee for an hour. Now I'm tired again! It's madness!

X


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm tired too but don't want to sleep yet - I am so hungry!! xoxo


----------



## dontworry

Miranda - :hugs: I understand the wanting to take a break from it all. I get emotional about it sometimes too. 

Laura - See I wish I had done that, and ordered a big bag of them! But then I KNOW I'd be doing what you're doing and it would drive me bananas lol. If AF doesn't show by the 3rd, that's when I'm testing. I'm really hoping my cycle stays normal, if she's gonna show at all! Also, my plans for today: waking Terron up in an hour (he's going to HATE ME! I swear he will) because we have to go to the bank and pay rent and fix something with my account, then we're going to his friend's house for Movie Night, probably gonna eat some dinner there and watch movies, and then come home and I'm gonna bake some oatmeal cookies because that's all I've wanted to do that past week but we didn't have any butter! Lol!

Shar - TERRON DOES THAT TOO! Not only does he sleep-talk ALL of the time, but he always sets his alarm for 8:30pm (keep in mind he has to be out the door before 9:30pm). Then he makes me snooze it twice (I'm not allowed to just set it for 8:40pm). Then he whines for me to get him some coffee, so I have to make a fresh pot with only 2 cups in it (we have really big mugs lol). By the time I'm done with that, it's 9pm and he's still sitting in bed, sipping his coffee. Then about 9:20 he finally gets up, throws on clothes, brushes his beard (I don't even know why...) and teeth, sprays his cologne and then leaves. Since moving to over-nights, he looks like a homeless man! Lol.

Laura again - I can't read that story right now as I've just put on my makeup! I knew it would be a tearjerker, so I've bookmarked it for later lol.


On the NTNP front: Still nothing really new. Period is supposed to come tomorrow... so we'll see how that goes! I did feel quite sick last night when I was trying to lay on my stomach. It wasn't cramps though. It felt almost like gas but it wasn't? Don't know how to explain it. Could've been gas I suppose, just nothing... came out, bahahaha. And then I literally elbowed Terron in the chest this morning because he gave me a cuddle when he got home and he grazed my nipple. Woke me from a dead sleep and I was just like BAM. He's like "What the heck was that for?!" and I said, all groggy-like, "You hit my nip!". Lol that didn't deter him from a cuddle, luckily! :cloud9:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm having AF cramps :(


----------



## sharonfruit

> Shar - TERRON DOES THAT TOO! Not only does he sleep-talk ALL of the time, but he always sets his alarm for 8:30pm (keep in mind he has to be out the door before 9:30pm). Then he makes me snooze it twice (I'm not allowed to just set it for 8:40pm). Then he whines for me to get him some coffee, so I have to make a fresh pot with only 2 cups in it (we have really big mugs lol). By the time I'm done with that, it's 9pm and he's still sitting in bed, sipping his coffee. Then about 9:20 he finally gets up, throws on clothes, brushes his beard (I don't even know why...) and teeth, sprays his cologne and then leaves. Since moving to over-nights, he looks like a homeless man! Lol.

Haha bless Terr, I must admit I snooze once or twice before I get out of bed! But my OH literally sets the alarm because he likes the feeling of knowing he has another hour of sleep. I think its mental, it's not even quality sleep in that last hour because its disturbed! Pah! Also it wakes the dog up and then he ends up having to get out of bed to take the dog for a wee! So it backfires half the time :haha: xxo


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Jess-I've had that weird feeling laying flat on my stomach before...made me nauseous!!

I've been an over emotional weirdo all night. Like, literally burst into tears while brushing my hair for no reason...and cried for 15 minutes straight. Poor DH doesn't know what to think!


----------



## dontworry

Jenn- I have AF cramps too, or at least I did an hour or so ago. I am wearing a pad just in case but don't see anything yet.


----------



## Smile181c

Morning all :)

Is it just me and my OH whos relatively normal in bed? :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I sleep eat.


----------



## Laura91

Morning :wave:

*BBH* - I had to endure the football last night too - although I quit half way through the first half and read my Kindle for a bit :haha: I'd be a nightmare if I were pregnant with sleeping, on weeknights we don't go to bed till around 12 so I only get about 7hrs sleep, then on weekends I still go to bed around 12 but I then don't get up till like 12pm :blush: I'd probably sleep the day away if I got pregnant :haha: x

*Jess* - I'm glad I bought them but it's annoying at the same time, cause I know they're there I've literally been testing every day - even though I know it's gonna be a BFN :dohh: Good choice about not reading the story with makeup on :thumbup: x

*Hotpink* - I'll keep my fingers crossed the witch stays away :hugs: x

*Shar* - OH also does that, he snoozes from 6:30am until 7:20am :growlmad: x

*Chloe* - It definitely sounds like it :rofl: x

*Alexis* - What kind of things do you eat in your sleep? Just picky things? Ooh nice prune by the way :thumbup: x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Laura - did you see the man who handcuffed himself to the goal post?!?! What a freak!!

X


----------



## Laura91

No I'd stopped watching it by then and must of been in the kitchen! But it was shown on the news after :haha: what an idiot! x


----------



## dontworry

Going to the store to buy more tests tomorrow! That way, I won't be able to hold my pee and will have to wait to test on the third! :haha:

I am getting nervous now. :( I hate not knowing. My body doesn't feel any different, like I don't have "that feeling" or anything. I just feel... blah!


----------



## Smile181c

I didn't have that feeling either - I thought I was out! fingers crossed!


----------



## dontworry

I've got my toes crossed too!

We were walking around WalMart tonight and saw the cutest little silly outfits for Valentines Day and St. Patrick's Day! I wanted to buy them all! Also saw a little book that teaches smaller children to read, and it was completely comic-related. I showed Terr but he was just "meh". Can't wait til he's excited about things like this! He said he would be when we find out.


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I find it difficult to get Matt excited about things but I think for a man, little cutsie things just hold no interest for him :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Terr thought one thing was cute, which surprised the hell out of me! It was a little onesie that looked like a green tuxedo, something to do with St. Patrick's Day but it was so tiny and cute. 

I've also been doing some research on cloth diapering and am thinking I might be able to do it. Not ready to commit to it yet. I really wish I had someone who lived close by to show me how to do it! I read the tutorials and things but I just want to see them in action.


----------



## Smile181c

Me and Matt have been talking about this. We love the idea of cloth but in practice we just don't think it would be very practical for us. Especially when I go back to work and our family are helping with childcare. It wouldn't be fair to them for us to say 'you have to use cloth' when they know nothing about it etc 

We are gonna be breastfeeding (well, I will:haha:) and babywearing though :thumbup:x


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh also, I'm very very interested in placenta encapsulation :thumbup:


----------



## dontworry

I am determined to breastfeed, as well! And love the idea of baby wearing, and I love strollers where the baby faces you instead of out. 
I feel the same about cloth. I really think we'd benefit from not spending so much on disposables, but I don't know if its realistic for Terron. Might just be a dream for now lol. 

I don't think I'll be saving my placenta though. Just not for me!


----------



## Smile181c

When I first read about the placenta stuff, a lot of it I was grossed out by. I couldn't physically consume it as it is, and I'd vom if I had to make a smoothie :sick: but with encaspsulation, all I'd have to do is take a tablet :shrug: 

Obvs you'd have to prep and dry out the placenta by yourself (you can pay someone else to do it but I've heard it's a lot of money) but the thought of that doesn't really freak me out :thumbup:


----------



## dontworry

I'm not exactly freaked out by it - hell, I've seen two placentas delivered inches from my face and did not get grossed out a bit, lmao. I just don't want to deal with the hassle of drying it and all of that while caring for a newborn and getting my OH in the swing of things lol. I definitely wouldn't smoothie it down, lol. I'm just not interested in it for my first pregnancy, I suppose. Might look into later down the road. Hell, I might even change my mind while I'm pregnant and decide I want to eat the sucker, lol!


----------



## Hit Girl

Sorry I've been a little quiet. I've just been a bit nervous about my upcoming scan on Friday. I'm terrified.


----------



## dontworry

:hugs: We're all here with ya, Hit Girl! <3


----------



## dontworry

Miranda, I know you're around! Have you seen the last two Gossip Girl episodes?!?! I am going to try and watch them tonight, and if not, then definitely tomorrow! I am SO EXCITED!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Not yet, I am going to watch the latest one tonight.
At the minute im killing people on MW3 :haha:


----------



## dontworry

I read an article about the 100th episode last week so I am super duper excited! I seriously love that show. Such a guilty pleasure lol.


----------



## Smile181c

Fair enough Jess - each to their own! I might take one look at mine and think 'nope, not touching it!' :haha:

We're all rooting for you HG, how have your symptoms been etc??

QB do you feel any better today? xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

I do, I dunno what was with me yesterday... but it was like seriously emotional 
Was nuts... all i wanted to do was mope about. 
but feeling a lot better today!


----------



## Hit Girl

Chloe, still getting the nausea.... have it right now. Stabbing and tenderness in boobies. Lots of peeing, but I'm drinking a lot of water. Mild tugging/cramps.

What about you?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am going to watch Gossip girl after I finish playing the game for awhile.
Hoping the episode is really good, though you never know!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm glad you feel better QB - didn't wanna lose you!

HG - my symptoms seem to be fading :shrug: nausea is dying down a bit, my boobs don't hurt as much (though, they're bigger and firmer), not peeing any more than usual (this hasn't really been a symptom of mine anyway), and no more cramping, unless my jeans are too tight! lol I'm a bit worried, but I know that the EPU won't see me cause I've had no bleeding or pains :nope: don't like the thought of waiting another 4 weeks before getting a scan!


----------



## Hit Girl

Aw Clo, it's awful isn't it, having to wait for that scan. Everyone needs that reassurance even if there's nothing weird going on. I have no doubt that everything is fine with your little nugget.

I wouldn't worry about the symptoms at all. I hear it's really common for them to fluctuate. x


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah, this is what I keep telling myself. I'm grateful that I've had no bleeding etc but I so badly want to know everything is okay! Matt doesn't want to have a private early scan (they're around £100 - approx $147 AUS Dollars) as we can't just stump up the money but I don't know if I can wait an extra 4 weeks!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Id call another doctors office, tell them you dont know how far along you are just found out :haha: they'd probably give you a scan just to see, only thing I can think of to get one early lol


----------



## sharonfruit

Clo, I am sure everything is fine, symptoms fluctuate with different people and different pregnancies. When I get my next BFP I'm going to 'invent' some spotting in order to get that early scan that I will *not* be able to live without!! xoxo


----------



## Hit Girl

Good idea Sharon! My scans cost me about $90 every time I go.


----------



## Smile181c

I've been told to invent some spotting/cramps but Matt won't let me :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: Well first time round I was very against an early scan whereas OH very much wanted to go for it, I thought it would definitely take away the excitement of the 12 week scan, as the picture at the 12 week is so much better than at 8 or 10 weeks!

And TBH I am still glad we didn't do it because I got to live with the blissful ignorance that everything was okay for a little bit longer. I will definitely be having an early scan next time around though, I know PAL is going to *kill* me xoxo


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs: well we've all got our fingers crossed for your rainbow baby!

I just wish Matt would come around to my way of thinking! My aunty said just invent the spotting and make Matt believe it too but I think that's a little bit too devious lol x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I started to vomit this morning and still have the feeling after DH on his spray, BLAH.


----------



## sharonfruit

> My aunty said just invent the spotting and make Matt believe it too but I think that's a little bit too devious lol x

:haha: I agree, clever but a bit mean and will have him stressing over nothing! Whats his reasons, just not wanting to be dishonest? xoxo


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah that and he's not an impatient person anyway so he doesn't think that 4 weeks is that long to wait :saywhat:


----------



## sharonfruit

> Yeah that and he's not an impatient person anyway so he doesn't think that 4 weeks is that long to wait

Gosh, I guess he is lucky to have that mindset! I'm usually quite patient but not with TTC/pregnancy (anymore)!! xoxo


----------



## Smile181c

I'm like the least patient person you'll ever meet :haha: I need instant gratification. My ideal pregnancy would be: positive test, scan, bump, gender scan, birth :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

My OH is a bit like you I suppose, he is impatient, I was always telling him to try and stop wishing the weeks away and just enjoy being pregnant, the weeks seemed to fly over! xoxo


----------



## Queen Bee.

About the match you ladies were talking about... Everton or Man City fans? 
Mines an Everton fan ( he's got me liking them too now :haha:)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

My hubby is neither - he just likes watching footy! Ever since he added the sky sports package onto our sky I have to compete! I always want to watch the soaps whereas hubby wants the football on! 

Wednesdays are a nightmare - footy vs one born every minute! Haha

It's not so bad when I lose though as we have sky plus so can record my programmes to watch when hubby is at work!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Mine isnt too bad, he really only watches the Everton matches.
I usually dont mind much but i was trying to sleep when it was on 
and he kept getting worked up and shouting lol 
so I kept getting woke up and shushing him


----------



## Laura91

*QB* - Mine's neither, he's a Liverpool fan but likes to watch every single football game thats on :| x

*BBH* - Exactly like my OH, Wednesdays are definitely a nightmare in our house too. I may have to resolve to watching OBEM in our bedroom tonight if footballs on :( x


----------



## sharonfruit

My OH watches every football match going as well, however I never really watch anything so he lets me watch OBEM and watches football on his ipad :haha: xoxo


----------



## Queen Bee.

OMG, I just seen the latest gossip girl!
Cant wait til next weeks, you wont believe what happens!


----------



## sharonfruit

Owwwwww I need to catch up on gossip girl I am behind!! Maybe I will catch up tonight so I can join in the excitement :happydance:

PS I changed my avatar to make me more anonymous ;) xoxo


----------



## Queen Bee.

Love the show, I have so many its hard to keep up with what comes on which day :haha:
Gosh, I am so tired... thinking of going to bed in a few minutes even though its really early lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hey girls! Going home on Friday!!! WHOOOOP!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is everyone?


----------



## Smile181c

Alex is that back to your hometown or back home to Joel? 

I'm ok Jen (is Jen okay??:haha:) how are you? halfway through your tww! xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Smile181c said:


> Alex is that back to your hometown or back home to Joel?
> 
> I'm ok Jen (is Jen okay??:haha:) how are you? halfway through your tww! xx

Jenni is just fine to call me, I'm good beside the vomitting this morning so I'm good now took a HPT and it was -


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hometown. <3


----------



## sharonfruit

> Hometown. <3

 :happydance: 

Have you spoken to Joel the past couple of days xoxo


----------



## MommaAlexis

Nope, he spoke to my mom though. So got a lecture from her about not trying hard enough. Grr. whatever, I'm just going to go pack my stuff and leave.


----------



## sharonfruit

I hate when my OH talks to my mum about our arguments, it makes me so angry!


----------



## boofangie

one born every minuite tonight! yayy! OH reminded me thank goodness "is that baby thing on, as I'm gonna go play star wars" hahah! 
is anyone else going to be watching? xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha:

Thats really funny,

I'm going to watch it with my cousin :hugs:


----------



## boofangie

aww that will be nice!! i watched it with OHs auntie last week with a bottle of wine! it was really sad as she's never been able to have children with the husband! :-( and she was watched looking soo sad! made me realise how lucky we all are/or will be x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

If DH will let me watch it I'm going too


----------



## sharonfruit

> aww that will be nice!! i watched it with OHs auntie last week with a bottle of wine! it was really sad as she's never been able to have children with the husband! and she was watched looking soo sad! made me realise how lucky we all are/or will be x

That is sad, things like that remind me there is always someone worse off xoxo


----------



## nlk

after agesssss, im back ^_^

for some reason, this thread never loads on my phone, and ive had no internet whilst moving house. maybe its because this thread is always so busy!!:haha:

ive spent the last few days catching up on whats been going on here, i cant believe how many bfps there are now its so exciting! looking forward to being a bit more active here now...im watching obem too :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Welcome back nik :hi: hope you are ok

You have alot to catch up on! Hope you have a spare evening to read through all the posts! Haha

Sharon - I miss louie already! :cry:

X


----------



## sharonfruit

> after agesssss, im back ^_^
> 
> for some reason, this thread never loads on my phone, and ive had no internet whilst moving house. maybe its because this thread is always so busy!!
> 
> ive spent the last few days catching up on whats been going on here, i cant believe how many bfps there are now its so exciting! looking forward to being a bit more active here now...im watching obem too

Welcome back!

I am not finding OBEM particularly exciting tonight!

I feel sorry for the girl who can barely stay awake and doesn't know whats going on properly though!

Maybe I will have to get another pic of Lou to put up :haha:

xoxo


----------



## nlk

BabyBumpHope said:


> Welcome back nik :hi: hope you are ok
> 
> You have alot to catch up on! Hope you have a spare evening to read through all the posts! Haha
> 
> Sharon - I miss louie already! :cry:
> 
> X

i know! ive roughly read it all. i cant believe so many of you have gotten your bfp! its so good! congrats!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome back nlk


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome back nlk.. :hi:


----------



## dontworry

Welcome back, Natalie! :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome back nlk... :hi:


----------



## dontworry

Jenni are you feeling better after throwing up earlier? :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I felt better around noon, but now I'm getting it all back Dizziness and want to vomit and plus I need to start dinner DH will be home soon.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Snacking on some skittles. Delicious.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MommaAlexis said:


> Snacking on some skittles. Delicious.

I wish I could, that makes me want some now.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Oh hai, welcome back Nlk. Not sure if we ever got to talk before!

Also, I ran out, but I have pop rocks now.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Pop Rocks OMG I havn't had those for years


----------



## MommaAlexis

I basically had a "I want to be a kid again" day today, while I still can. slept in, watched movies, bought candy.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lol, I wish I could do that again.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I figure, not many times in my life from now on I'll be able to be childish and odd, and it's been stressful enough as it is since finding out. So, kiddy toys and candy. Soaking up the me time.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

For sure


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Quiet in here tonight! DH just texted me from his bowling league and said he won a $600 strike pot! Awesome since I need some work done on my car we scheduled for next week. Was worried about paying for it... Woohoo!! Think that luck can carry over to a sticky bean?! I sure hope so!


----------



## dontworry

Send some luck my way, would you!? Lol! I'm around, just watching movies with Terron tonight. 
I was going to try and test tonight but I'm gonna wait til tomorrow, granted the witch doesn't show. I feel really wet again so I keep running to the restroom to check myself.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sure thing Jess! We are so unlucky...I was shocked! I always say I could be the only one to enter a 50/50 drawing for a penny, and I'd end up owing them a buck! :dohh:

Hoping you get a BFP!! If you do, please send YOUR luck MY way! Haha.


----------



## dontworry

I will, I will! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Me too


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm kicking around here too, just hanging out, cuddling with kittens, figuring out some banking. I feel like I've spent so much money since being here, but since my dad sent me money for the crib I only spent 40$. Lol. I'm back into "I'm poor" mode.


----------



## dontworry

Within 20 minutes of waking up this morning, I spent $1200.00. LOL Not kidding at all. Had to pay rent and my bills! BOO!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Jess that because you stil live in Cali lol I got out of there in 06


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morning ladies!
How are you all?
I'm just lying on the sofa finishing my coffee.
Been drinking a lot of it lately, I had 3 cups yesterday!
Oh on a completely different note... Im trying to get my hubby 
to buy me sims 3 pets for Valentine's day lol
I want it soooooo badly!!!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Morning queen. I've woken up earlier than normal again and can't get back to sleep :(

DH is fast asleep next to me. 

Has AF arrived?

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Jess - how many hours til you test? I get confused with the time difference between us!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

No AF yet
patiently waiting for it.
Not going to test for a while though


----------



## dontworry

That makes you smart, Jenni! LOL I hate California. Our rent is very low for the area we live in, but we had to pay off bills with our taxes. :(

BBH - Anywhere between 8-12 hours til I test, lol. It's 11pm here right now, and I'm probably not going to get into bed til 2 or 3am! So it could possibly be even more than 12 hours depending on how late I sleep? Who knows!! I should have a test by 1pm tomorrow (that is when I've been waking up lately!! Ridiculous.). I've been holding my pee for two hours, trying to do it for two more lol and I might test tonight. I am really nervous about it though. I feel like its going to be negative. I'm anticipating the sadness. :(

Miranda - you want it for PC or PS3? Or 360? Lmao. I really want the PC version but my laptop won't be able to run it (and our desktop doesn't work at the moment). So I'm going to convince Terr to get me the PS3 version cause I really wanna play it!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I want it for the pc.
I was given two options
Option one: I can wait and get all the expansion packs in order...
Option two: I can wait til my birthday and just get sims pets (October)
But I dunno what I want to do!!!


----------



## dontworry

Well how soon can you get the expansion packs in order? Lol! That would be my deciding factor, but then again, its very addicting!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thats what I was thinking too
But I want sims pets soooo freakin' badly
IF I cant have a real pet, well virtual pet is the next best thing!
I dunno, He says it wont be one every month.
I hate waiting!


----------



## dontworry

Well that is lamesauce! Lol Either way it sounds like you'd be waiting forever for Sims Pets! :( Whenever I want something badly like that, I go around the house and get together items of mine and sell them and get the money myself, lmao.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Jess - I was really nervous too and convinced I'd get a bfn like last cycle. I very nearly shit my pants when I saw the 2 pink lines come up and thought my eyes were playing tricks on me! I was 14dpo when I tested. I was shaking like a leaf and didn't know what to do with myself! I was pacing the floor and my hubby was looking at me with a big cheesy grin on his face!

X


----------



## dontworry

Well I am 15DPO (supposedly!) so we'll see what happens lol. I'M SO NERVOUS. NERVOUS NERVOUS NERVOUS.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I undersand exactly how you are feeling jess. I had decides I would test on the Saturday morning but when I woke up I got so scared that I didn't. I pee'd down the loo. It wasn't until hubby came in after work that night that I found the courage to do it. 

Just think, if I can do it - so can you!

I had an actual phobia of poas when we first started TTC. Last cycle was the first time I did it. 

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

I would, but I have nothing to sell. :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Just tested and got a negative. I am so dumb! I couldn't help it. This is why I hate having HPT's in the house, lol. 
Will probably test once more in the morning if AF is not here. And if she stays away, I'll wait a few more days.


----------



## dontworry

Sell your soul, Miranda! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Lol hubby says that this time next month I'll probably have a new one
So long to wait. ah well what are ya gonna do I suppose


----------



## dontworry

Well that isn't that horrible then! :) I'm going to see if Terr will buy it for me. Maybe online or something for cheap!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Jess :hugs:

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

My sims always end up with a ton of children.
One had 15 kids :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> My sims always end up with a ton of children.
> One had 15 kids :haha:

Like that programme - 15 kids and counting!

x


----------



## dontworry

Thanks BBH. :) I don't feel sad like I thought I would. If it's not this month, then it might be next month! Just gotta keep living.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am hungry right now.
But I dunno what I want to eat hmm
have crumpets in there I just cant bring myself to try them again =/


----------



## BabyBumpHope

That's a good attitude to have. I really hope you get your BFP soon though. I want you to come and join in the precious pumpkins thread!

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Go on queen - have crumpets and syrup!!!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

sorry for the neg test Jess :hugs: 
You'll get a beany soon! :thumbup:
BBH: I am sooo thinking about scrambled eggs right now lol


----------



## dontworry

What is a crumpet?!


----------



## Smile181c

Jess sorry about your BFN


Ooooo I could SO eat a crumpet right now! Jess, this is a crumpet: https://i44.tinypic.com/2eeexvm.jpg

You can put butter/jam etc on top of it and it is SO good!


----------



## Queen Bee.

the texture of it threw me off
Its not what I was expecting


----------



## dontworry

Oh, I think we call those English Muffins, which makes total sense to me now lmfao. Don't they taste like sourdough sort of?


----------



## Queen Bee.

No those are nothing like english muffins.
They arent as bread like... its hard to describe the texture of it


----------



## Smile181c

No, english muffins are slightly different :haha: 

https://i39.tinypic.com/2wn9w0j.jpg

Crumpets have like a spongey texture :thumbup: x


----------



## Smile181c

We need to do an english/american/canadia/australian food swap! :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

I don't really like crumpets, although english muffins are the bomb!! :haha:

Morning All xo


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I go through phases with crumpets. When I like them I have them with golden syrup. Whereas english muffins I like with strawberry jam (I don't like jam on anything else though)

I could just eat some pancakes with golden syrup and lemon juice on. Mmm!!

X


----------



## boofangie

mmmm crumpets! i had a bagel for breckfast! 
i got vouchers for pancakes at mc donalds, i reallllly had to use all my self will this morning not to use them tehehe xxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im thinking about having my 2nd cup of coffee...
Should I or shouldn't I? 
It just sounds soooo good!


----------



## boofangie

hehehe! id have it! ;-) xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think I will! lol
are you in your tww Boof?


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: enjoy it!

I have been drinking a lot of coffee this week so I am on the tea today!


----------



## boofangie

Queen Bee. said:


> I think I will! lol
> are you in your tww Boof?

nopeee, thanks to sharon fruit I've finally got a hang of all this counting stuff!
I'm on day 7? before O? and using OPKs for the first time this month too  

Your day 2? so we will be in the same 2ww wait  yay!xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I can't stop eating 

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im waiting for AF to arrive
Im hoping she doesnt do what she did last time
and vanish for two months.


----------



## boofangie

Queen Bee. said:


> Im waiting for AF to arrive
> Im hoping she doesnt do what she did last time
> and vanish for two months.

your still waiting? how late are you? do you feel it could be??  xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh so you are late QB? Are you going to test?

I can never stop eating. :( xoxo


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im not going to test yet
I feel I should leave it til the 14-16th before I test just incase
cause Im not compeletly certain on the start date.
But I Dont think we got it, I feel the same as always.


----------



## Laura91

*Shar* - I didn't find OBEM very exciting either :shrug: although I loved the woman who just 'breathed' (_even a word?_) her baby out! Compared to the young girl, Jess I think? She made it look like nothing :haha: x

*Pinkie* - I'll cross my fingers for your sticky bean :thumbup: x

*Jess* - Sorry about the negative test hun :hugs: I tested this morning cause the witch is a no show and got a BFN too. Looks like she's still messing me about though :trouble: I thought she was sorting herself out as I had the bad stomach aches last week I thought they were AF pains cause I used to get them the week before her when I was on the pill :shrug: Hmmmm... Still wishing you good luck though, you're not out till she shows her horrid face! x

*QB* - I love coffee at the minute, normally I only drink tea. Better make the most of it whilst i'm not duffed :thumbup: Ooh, I really want Sims pets too! I get slightly addicted though and can spend hours on it :blush: x

How is everyone? :flower:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Laura: I play it at least once a day lol 
Im completely addicted to it!
and I hate waiting so its gonna be so hard!
I told hubby I was going to get him sims pets for his birthday...
He didnt seem to like that idea :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Haha that's something I'd do! Don't think T (I'm just putting his initial now cause I can't be bothered with writing 'my OH' all the time :haha:) would appreciate it either x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Jess - sorry on the BFN. But, as we always say...until the witch shows, you're not out! FXed that you get a BFP!!

Laura - thanks! Sorry you got a BFN as well. FXed that YOU get a BFP and a sticky bean too!! :hugs:

I don't feel like this is our lucky month...not sure why, just don't feel like we've done it! Time will tell I suppose!

There are some English foods that fascinate me...since my grandma's family still lives in England, they sometimes send me the candy and things I love from over there! I love Curly Wurly candy bars...! Haha. They're so tasty!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ohhh, I love curly wurlys! <3
( I love all chocolate really )


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is everyone today?

AFM- felt like vomitting again lastnight this morning my tummy feels so hungry the AF cramps easied up so I'm glad about that.


----------



## nlk

morning ladies!

mannnn i loooved curly wurlys! shame im allergic to chocolate! :(

i agree with pinkie and laura...youre not out until AF shows, so FXed for you all testing! heres hoping its your lucky month! x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sometimes I swear that the craziness that comes with ovulation is worse than PMS! I've been a weepy mess...and to top it off, most things make me grumpy/angry lately too. 

Shame being allergic to chocolate...I'm not sure what I'd do!! Aside from English food, I'm also obsessed with Burberry, Marks and Spencer, and the Lake District! :0) DH and I are hoping to visit our English family again soon...they're in the Widnes/Manchester area!


----------



## sharonfruit

> DH and I are hoping to visit our English family again soon...they're in the Widnes/Manchester area!

About one hours drive from me! xoxo


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Just been to see the midwife and my blood pressure is sky high :cry:

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww sorry BBH
What all did the midwife say?
or do?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Nothing really. They checked my blood pressure 3 times then asked if itd been high before - which it hasn't. Then they said 'oh well, we'll check it again when we next see you'. They looked quite worried by how high it was though

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im sure everything is fine hun :hugs:
Try not to get stressed or worry too much.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I wonder whether it was high because I was nervous?

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Maybe thats it!
Nervous/worried.


----------



## Smile181c

My friends blood pressure is always mega high when she goes to the docs but it's cause she stresses about it! She brought her own blood pressure machine thing and did it at home and she was fine! xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

How do you stop yourself getting nervous?

X


----------



## Smile181c

You can't really - it's natural to be anxious! Lots of deep, calming breaths, clear your mind that sort of thing I would presume xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've never been good at that! I'm only 4 weeks, god knows how I'll be when I'm 40weeks! 

X


----------



## Smile181c

And it'll probably carry on for the next 40 years! :haha:

I'm sure everything is fine with bubs - the midwives probably didn't help by acting worried and worrying you in the process! When do you next see them?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

2 weeks on Tuesday for my booking, then they'll organise my scan for when I'm 10- 13+6 weeks. Do your hospital offer the blood test and scan for down syndrome screening? Are you going to have it?

X


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah they do offer it to me and I'm gonna have it, what about you?x x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm not too sure to be honest. DH wants me to have it but I know that it doesn't give you a definite result - and I don't think I'd want to risk having an amniocentesis or cvs

X


----------



## Smile181c

My DH has a real (for want of a better word) fear about our baby being disabled, even though we have no family history...one of my best friends gave birth to a sleeping LO at 24 weeks and he had brain damage that hadn't been picked up so it's really made him aware of what COULD happen (though not saying that it will happen to any of us of course!)

I just want to be as prepared as I can be and you don't necessarily have to have the amnio or cvs, they can measure the back of the neck and that gives you a high/low risk and then you can have a blood test for further details xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww bless you OH and your friend. That must have been so hard for her. 

To be honest, I probably will get the screening done if DH really wants to know. He's standing by my decision to not find out the sex of the baby! We always said we wouldn't want to know but now we have our BFP DH has decided he would love to find out. I've always had a picture in my head of DH telling me girl or boy as soon as the baby is born though! 

Have the midwives rang you back yet?

X


----------



## Smile181c

Nope they haven't called :shrug: tried calling them this morning but just got BEEP BEEP BEEP so dunno what that was all about! will try again tomorrow :)

Ah you're patient to stay on team :yellow:! We've decided we need to find out lol xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm finding out!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Have you got a feeling what your bubs is gunna be?

X


----------



## Smile181c

I have a feeling it's a girl right now, but no doubt I'll change my mind soon!


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH Sorry about the blood pressure, I don't think its much to worry about, probably because of you stressing, about the docs, after a few midwife appointments and as you approach 2nd tri I am sure your nerves will settle down xoxo


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks Sharon - I hope it does sort itself out.

What's everyone doing tonight?

X


----------



## sharonfruit

OH has just left and I haven't had any tea, I think its a bit late so I might just have a bowl of cereal and watch some crappy TV with my cousin!xoxo


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sorry about the blood pressure BBH! Sure it's just nerves like everyone's said!

After all our talk of being from different countries, I still get caught when I read "tonight" and it's not even 3pm here! :dohh: Just like it's weird for me that Hit Girl basically lives in the future! :0)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Speaking of HG - hope you're well!! And hoping DH and bean are as good as can be as well! :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

Got another BFN this morning, girls! Tons of gas today too, which means that AF is on her merry way. Just you see!


----------



## sharonfruit

What a bitch :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

I think it's a girl. I hope so.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

dontworry sorry you got a bfn that damn witch has done it again


----------



## disneydarling

Sorry about your BF Jess, fingers crossed for next cycle xx:hugs:


----------



## boofangie

sorry jess :-( fingers crossed for us next month  xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Morning ladies how are you today?

AFM- DH spray keeps on making me feel sick in the mornings.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies!
Hows everyone?
Ive just woke from a nap, feeling exhausted today
Lower back hurts sooo badly today
tried to get a back rub from the hubby but that didnt work lol


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm okay, should be cracking on with some uni work but I can't be bothered so I'm watching Jeremy Kyle with a cuppa :haha:

Sorry your back is hurting :(


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oohh a cuppa sounds good.
Wonder if I can talk hubby into making me one
feeling so lazy today :haha:
Sharon Im sure the work will get done eventually 
Once the shows over perhaps lol


----------



## sharonfruit

Probably :haha:

I'm doing promo work outdoors tomorrow and the weather forecast is snow :dohh:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh no! :(
We arent getting snow but when I woke up it was -3
My fingers were freezing, still are!


----------



## sharonfruit

What a nightmare :( Can't wait for it to be Summer again xoxo


----------



## Queen Bee.

yes me too, I am ready for warmer weather!
but it never lasts long enough.
Usually SOOOO much rain!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lol, then we'll all wish is was winter again


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> I'm okay, should be cracking on with some uni work but I can't be bothered so I'm watching Jeremy Kyle with a cuppa :haha:
> 
> Sorry your back is hurting :(

did you see the 2 brothers? :wacko:

also yesterday did OPK didn't get any line at all, did another one today, and again no lines, not even a test line? urgh! what could this mean? am i doing it wrong haha? xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Not a test line, I think there must be something wrong with the tests, I'd email/call them and complain and ask them to send out some more. Maybe its a dodgy batch or maybe just a shitty make. Google the make and see if there are any reviews? Or maybe post a thread on the TTC board and see if anyone else has had problems with that specific brand?

Not good.

And yes I saw the brothers, what a weird/horrible situation!! People have guts going on JK don't they. Now the whole nation knows that they have been sleeping together. You would have thought its something they would want to sort out privately!!


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Not a test line, I think there must be something wrong with the tests, I'd email/call them and complain and ask them to send out some more. Maybe its a dodgy batch or maybe just a shitty make. Google the make and see if there are any reviews? Or maybe post a thread on the TTC board and see if anyone else has had problems with that specific brand?
> 
> Not good.
> 
> And yes I saw the brothers, what a weird/horrible situation!! People have guts going on JK don't they. Now the whole nation knows that they have been sleeping together. You would have thought its something they would want to sort out privately!!

well i got a test line the first time i used them,, and now nothing :-(
yeah I'm gonna go on test thread now i reckon!

yeah i know, id never go on! i reckon they will stay together swell, it seemed pretty sad to be fair :-( xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

It was sad, well I don't know if they can stay together now because everybody knows!!

Maybe that particular one that you didn't get a test line on was dodgy. I'd just try repeating it. Don't worry if you don't even get a faint 2nd line on them though. I didn't get a faint line until day 14 and then a dark line on day 15 x


----------



## boofangie

Yeah i know, its so sad! :-(

im gonna try repeating it now  will myself to have a wee hahah xxxx


----------



## boofangie

just did one again, and left it in longer and got 2 lines! think its because i was dipping it so quick! thanks for all your help sharon fruit! my second line was faint, but sooo excited now haha xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Yayyy BDBDBD!!

When are you going to Wales? What CD are you now? x


----------



## boofangie

it was reallllyyyy faint though! but definitely visible! but apparently that doesn't mean your fettle, so i won't get to excited til they are both strong! I'm CD 8, and I'm going a week on sunday! i hope it comes before so i can BD and not have to sleep on bunk beds hahahaha!
sharon i can't thank you enough! you've helped me out so much!  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

woo!! fingers crossed in a couple of days those two lines will be as dark as each other!


----------



## sharonfruit

You are very welcome my love. The fact that you got a faint line surely means that ov is coming soon. I literally got no lines, one faint, and then a dark line. Maybe you will ov on CD 10 or 11! Which is great! Keep OPKing :haha: (and BDing) just incase.

Big drama on JK! Looking forward to these lie detector results :haha:

I joke about it but it really infuriates me that these people just sleep around with any Tom, Dick or Harry and manage to get themselves pregnant and then theres people like us who would make amazing parents and it takes us forever :( x


----------



## boofangie

I'm so happy! You might have see. It on my blog but my sister has been diagnosed with PCOS and I'm bein tested too! Then my appRnt best friend told me she had a dean that I couldn't have children And then said she thinks I'm not releasing eggs! So this proves that hopefully everything's okay! 

Yeah I know!!! People on JK infuriate me at times! I went to see it in the audience! Was so good haha! Rob took me on a date there! Lol!!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

What is your blog? Send me a link?

What a terrible thing for your friend to say!! Well thats great that the OPKs are showing signs at least! 

xoxo


----------



## sharonfruit

PS I really want to go and see JK I have applied for tickets on numerous occasions but never got them :( x


----------



## nlk

hi guys!

hope everyone is having a nice day..wish i had chosen to watch JK instead of doing uni work:haha: im pretty sure this dissertation will be the death of me...


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh dear, I am not looking forward to writing a dissertation. If I get pregnant within the next few months I should be able to put that off for another year :haha: x


----------



## nlk

it sucks, the due date for it is my 21st :( what fun!

what are you studying? are you in your second year?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ladies, whats good for an achey back?


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm in my 2nd year yep, studying Events Management, what are you studying? My cousin is doing her dissertation atm, due in March, she has barely done anything. I am quite organised so will hopefully have a good start on it by Christmas. I've already chosen my topic and done my research proposal :)

Not sure for an achey back, maybe a hot water bottle and some paracetamol? Bless you :(


----------



## sharonfruit

Is anyone a member of pinterest? I want an account but I think there must be a waiting list or something? xo


----------



## Queen Bee.

I thought about hot water bottle too.
Think I might make one now, it hurts everytime I like bend over
ughhh=/ sore


----------



## nlk

thats good. i already had loads done on it by the time i started third year, to make sure that i would get all my other assignments done as well! i think i had already completed my lit review by september. im doing psychology :)

queen, do you have a heatpack or something that you can lie down with? i got one of those big ones you click and then it heats up super quick (sorry i dont actually know what its called!) and it works wonders for my back pain. failing that, someone told me lying on the floor on your back helps?:shrug: dont hold me to that though! :hugs: backache sucks!


----------



## sharonfruit

Do you think its AF? x


----------



## sharonfruit

I want to hire a hot tub for my birthday but they are so expensive, I could ask OH to pay it but its my 21st and I'd rather he got me a present I can keep. This sucks :( xoxo


----------



## Queen Bee.

NLK: I Have a hot water bottle right now, if that fails to work I will try lying on the floor :hugs: thank you
Sharon: I dont think its AF I never get a backache before it. :shrug:
Its so weird, I dunno what it is. but I know its sore


----------



## Smile181c

Are you still waiting to come on AF QB? x


----------



## sharonfruit

Maybe your pregnant?! Have you tested yet? x


----------



## nlk

oooh i like the prefer the idea of pregnancy over AF! much better reason for backache!

i never had backache in my LIFE, and then all of a sudden i started getting it real bad with AF a few months back. now it wont leave me alone!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Nope havent tested.
Hubby usually decides on the testing
We dont keep any tests in the house
Unless we need them.
Its kinda like lower back/hips :shrugs:
I dont feel pregnant!
Yes still waiting for it... this better not be her being mean!


----------



## Smile181c

How late are you hun? You and hubby should run out and get a test just in case x


----------



## Queen Bee.

we arent out til the 8th so if it hasnt shown by then
I think we will pick up a test.
Im just really not feeling it though
maybe its just due to the cold weather :shrug:
Makes me sound like an old lady :haha:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Good luck QB!! Sounds good to me... baby dust!


----------



## Queen Bee.

My backache is gone finally
the water bottle helped a lot!
:)


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> What is your blog? Send me a link?
> 
> What a terrible thing for your friend to say!! Well thats great that the OPKs are showing signs at least!
> 
> xoxo

Yeah she's quite mean! OH calls her the ice maiden haha! I've been friend with her forever though and know she's just blunt!!

I'll put a link in when I get back to my mac! Just at my mums haha! 

Also bee, glad your backache has gone! Let's hope it's not AF ;-) xxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hello all! :hi:
Finished taking cerazette on 12th Jan and waiting for AF so hubby and I can properly start NTNP! I've been with my OH for over six yrs and married for 15 months (same wedding date as Katy Perry and Russell Brand- so we've done well so far)!
Hubby has always wanted a baby and is the broodiest man in the world. Before Xmas we decided that my last packet of Cerazette would be my last ever! Exciting! 
Although the withdrawal symptoms have been awful; sore boobs, swollen tummy, moody and tired. I've also been off work the last two days with a rotten cold!
Looking forward to AF, but I used to have heavy AF and bad PMS (TMI) so not looking forward to that! 
Although I'm excited I'm also feeling a bit scared and overwhelmed by it all. Anyone else feel like this? Just going to try and let nature take its course!
Cheers for reading!


----------



## disneydarling

nlk said:


> oooh i like the prefer the idea of pregnancy over AF! much better reason for backache!
> 
> i never had backache in my LIFE, and then all of a sudden i started getting it real bad with AF a few months back. now it wont leave me alone!


I feel your pain nlk, I all of a sudden started getting backache about a year ago and now I get them so bad every month, it's awful!


----------



## disneydarling

sharonfruit said:


> Is anyone a member of pinterest? I want an account but I think there must be a waiting list or something? xo

I'm on pinterest, haven't quite figured out how to use it though. I only signed up about 2 weeks ago and the waiting list was only a few days long.


----------



## disneydarling

flapjack10 said:


> Hello all! :hi:
> Finished taking cerazette on 12th Jan and waiting for AF so hubby and I can properly start NTNP! I've been with my OH for over six yrs and married for 15 months (same wedding date as Katy Perry and Russell Brand- so we've done well so far)!
> Hubby has always wanted a baby and is the broodiest man in the world. Before Xmas we decided that my last packet of Cerazette would be my last ever! Exciting!
> Although the withdrawal symptoms have been awful; sore boobs, swollen tummy, moody and tired. I've also been off work the last two days with a rotten cold!
> Looking forward to AF, but I used to have heavy AF and bad PMS (TMI) so not looking forward to that!
> Although I'm excited I'm also feeling a bit scared and overwhelmed by it all. Anyone else feel like this? Just going to try and let nature take its course!
> Cheers for reading!

Hi Flapjack!! I also took my last birth control pills just before Xmas! Fingers crossed you get a BFP soon!!


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks Disney! FingersX for you too! Love your pic from The Little Mermaid!


----------



## sharonfruit

Thats cool about pinterest. I tried to sign up Wednesday ish so maybe I'll be able to do it next week. I wonder why they don't just let you join! xox


----------



## dontworry

It took about a week and a half for me to get accepted to Pinterest! I haven't really gotten on it and started Pinning, but its on my To-Do list! LOL! Reminds me of when I signed up to play on the mugglenet interactive website - I still haven't gotten accepted to the damn thing and it's been over a month! [Nerd rant complete!]

Welcome to flapjack! Hope your journey to motherhood is a quick one! :)

Woke up with a huge headache this morning, and am very stiff in the back! I didn't want to get out of bed but I slept nearly 12 hours, so I think that was enough for one day lol. No cramping today and no AF. Very confused as to when she'd actually be due, but I suppose it doesn't matter since she's still not here regardless! 

Miranda - I get bad aches in my back so my friend made me this little pouch. It's basically just a cloth with regular white rice inside of it, and it's closed up. I just pop it into the microwave for a few minutes, and take it out and it stays hot for a while so I put it on my lower back and that helps a lot! :) I used to have this bear that was filled with rice that my grandma bought for me when I got to "that age" where your period starts, lmao. Its the same thing, it just looked nicer and could put it in my room without explaining what it was to people! I thought that was clever and it definitely helped.


----------



## boofangie

dontworry said:


> It took about a week and a half for me to get accepted to Pinterest! I haven't really gotten on it and started Pinning, but its on my To-Do list! LOL! Reminds me of when I signed up to play on the mugglenet interactive website - I still haven't gotten accepted to the damn thing and it's been over a month! [Nerd rant complete!]
> 
> Welcome to flapjack! Hope your journey to motherhood is a quick one! :)
> 
> Woke up with a huge headache this morning, and am very stiff in the back! I didn't want to get out of bed but I slept nearly 12 hours, so I think that was enough for one day lol. No cramping today and no AF. Very confused as to when she'd actually be due, but I suppose it doesn't matter since she's still not here regardless!
> 
> Miranda - I get bad aches in my back so my friend made me this little pouch. It's basically just a cloth with regular white rice inside of it, and it's closed up. I just pop it into the microwave for a few minutes, and take it out and it stays hot for a while so I put it on my lower back and that helps a lot! :) I used to have this bear that was filled with rice that my grandma bought for me when I got to "that age" where your period starts, lmao. Its the same thing, it just looked nicer and could put it in my room without explaining what it was to people! I thought that was clever and it definitely helped.


i had one of these ))) i actually might get it now as its sooo cold hah xxxx


----------



## dontworry

What's everyone up to today/tonight? (Its 6:30 pm here lol)

I just got a phone call from my best friend who just got into a pretty bad car accident a few hours ago. :( She was driving around a blind corner and hit a car that was stopped in the middle of the road. She had her son (the one I'm always talking about, Mekyha) in the car with her, and the woman in the other car is 8 months pregnant! Luckily nobody was seriously injured, the pregnant lady seems fine but her boyfriend is insisting that they will press charges against my friend "for all she's got" (which honestly, is nothing, as she lives off of food stamps and government assistance). My friend's car is now Un-driveable and she can't get a new one and she's suffering wicked whiplash but doesn't want to go to the ER, even though I offered Terr to drive them. :( I just keep imagining, what if I were in the car? It was her passenger side that got completely crushed and that's where I always sit! So scary. :( 

Anyway, tonight I am a bit crampy. Not a ton, just a little bit. Have my second headache of the day, too. :( I've got to clean the house because Terr is having a friend over tomorrow and I hate when the house looks gross and we have company lol. So I'm making cookies tonight so they have a snack, and will probably put together breakfast stuff for them. I'm going to spend the day at my friend's house tomorrow and help her out with the baby and hopefully some cleaning. :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

What do you girls think of the name Salem for a boy?


----------



## Queen Bee.

it reminds me of the cat from Sabrina


----------



## MommaAlexis

I know hehe. I love it. Everyone I've talked to hates it.


----------



## Queen Bee.

what are you hoping for, Boy or Girl?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Girl hopefully. But I'm happy with either :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

I want a boy first! :)
But I wont know til the second of birth lol
Are you finding out?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Totally finding out. I've only ever been around girl babies really, one boy. So, I know much more about girls. I want to have some time to get used to the idea if it's a boy, think about things like circumcision and other things. Boys and girls develop differently, so I don't want to be worried sick just because they're a little slower or anything.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Very understandable. 
some days I want to find out, others I dont.
My hubby has firmly said he doesnt want to know
So at some point I know im going to be badgering him to know :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Sent messages to everyone who was upsetting me. Ah. Drama, over.


----------



## dontworry

WOW my phone is actually letting me get on BnB tonight! This is a miracle!

I'm fairly certain that AF is about to start. Wiped and got some pink on the toilet paper, so I'm expecting to wake up to red. I was sad but just cleaned the shit out of my house to make up for it, lol. I've also made contact with my friend who does tattoos, and we're going to discuss mine this Sunday! Gonna make an appointment for sometime in the next few weeks! WOOHOO! Something I couldn't have done if I were pregnant. Terron asked if I was broken. :( It was only a joke but it hurt my feelings, probably because I'm about to start my period! 

Alex - I think you're going to have a girl.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Everyone does, I think so too. When I told my dad he said he was going to hold his first granddaughter haha. Guess he thought so too. Either way. There's so much about this world I want to show them, places I grew up, poetry. I cannot wait. And dancing! So much dancing to be had!


----------



## dontworry

I'm pretty certain I'll be having a girl when I get pregnant, too. Which sucks, because we have way more boys names decided on!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I can't decide on a boy's name. I've been leaning towards Salem lately though.


----------



## dontworry

Salem is cute. Terron suggested Merrick the other day and it made me think of you lol (obviously from the Vampire Chronicles!). I don't think I'd call me son Merrick though, just because I don't like Rick and I can't think of another nickname that would work. 
He's now torn between Marius and Magnus as first names for a boy. Keeps going back and forth. I'm going to make a deal with him, so that if its a boy, he can name him, and if its a girl, I can name her, lol!


----------



## Queen Bee.

What are you ladies up to?
I just made hubby breakfast in bed :)
Scrambled eggs with cheese, toast and sliced tomatos! Yum!
Oh and a big cuppa coffee :D


----------



## dontworry

I'm watching some True Blood and cuddling with my pup. I gave him a bath so now he smells like baby shampoo. :D Thinking about making some hot cocoa and reading some more of my book before passing out!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ahhh I cant wait for season 5! :D
Trueblood is amazing 
My hubby says what happened to all the nakedness and sex from the first series?! :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Yeah the 4th season didn't have a ton of that, did it? I can't wait to buy that season.. I have the first 3 on DVD and rewatch them all of the time. Jessica and Lafayette are my favorites! I can't believe what happened to Lafayette's boyfriend though. :( 

Anywho - think I'm off for the night! Talk to you all tomorrow! Hopefully my phone will work on here again! It's amazing!


----------



## Queen Bee.

night night jess, sweetdreams hun :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Today I'm 4dpo and got my crosshairs


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Alex - I used to have a little boy named Salem in the preschool class I taught. I like the name better for a girl, though i never thought of the name that way until you mentioned it. I just hope your child (if named Salem) has a different personality than this boy! Haha. Salem's best friend was a boy named Briar...I've seen lots of interesting, common, and downright strange names in my day since I come from a child care background! :dohh:


----------



## Queen Bee.

hellooooo ladies! :)
How are you all?
Im in a really good mood at the minute!
I had a nice (freezing cold and soaking) walk with hubby earlier!
Watched the match, and now about to play the ps3
before making some dinner... dunno what to have though


----------



## MommaAlexis

Girls, I need some serious e-hugs. :(


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hugs: Alex!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Plus side is I'm almost in second trimester. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Any new belly pics Alex?


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'll go grab one. Not much to look at yet. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MommaAlexis said:


> I'll go grab one. Not much to look at yet. :)

:happydance:YAY:happydance:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Here go :)
 



Attached Files:







11weeks.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wow, your still so tiny Alex.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Sorry about the lighting, I had to sneak around all my boxes to take the picture. But yeah, tiny whiny! I'm only 5 pounds over my normal weight now.


----------



## Smile181c

I'm a whale :dohh: lol bloating so bad! I love your little bump! :flower:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

You're still so small Alex!! :0) But your "huge" about to pop bump will be adorable! My friend just had a baby in December, and when she was ready to pop, looked like she'd swallowed a basketball! :dohh:

I have a question for you ladies...I've had EWCM for almost a week now. That's never happened before. Any ideas what it could mean?? I googled it, but answers were all over the place!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I always loved Meloti for a girl, it's been my favourite for years. And now all of a sudden Lorelei sounds SOOO much better to me. I love it.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Wheres HG? I hope she's doing well.
Havent seen her on recently


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey ladies! Sorry I didn't update right away. My internet has been very temperamental and I've had pretty awful nausea the last few days. Blech!

It was a very informative scan! We saw the little jellybean again. It was measuring 9w 2d and I was exactly 9 weeks and 2 days that day! The sonographer had a hard time measuring the heartbeat because the little one kept moving around. Healthy heartbeat and we even got to hear it this time. THAT was amazing and completely surreal. Then she zoomed right in so the little jellybean filled the screen and she pointed out its little arm buds - and we saw it move its arm!!!! I couldn't believe we saw that.

I still have the haematoma in there and she explained that it's very common and so is the spotting/bleeding I'm experiencing. She said it's from implantation and sometimes it can cause a small clot and sometimes it can cause a big clot. She also found that I have a cyst on my right ovary (which scared me at first) but it's supposed to be there - that's the side I ovulated from and the cyst actually supports the pregnancy.

So, there you go. I was still really terrified and I wailed like an idiot when I heard and saw the heart beating. I've got my first ob appt on Thursday and no doubt I'll be shitting myself about that one too. 

As for my boobies (because everyone wants to hear about that), they're kind of spilling out of my bra now and I can't suck my tummy in as much as I used to be able to. My jeans are tighter. They still fit but it's uncomfortable. How can I be getting this so early on? I've always had a pretty flat tummy and now, south of my bellybutton, it's poking out a bit.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh HG Im so happy for you!
You should really put your lil ticker back up ;)


----------



## Hit Girl

I know I should. I'm just so apprehensive! I'm still so terrified of something going wrong. :( Alright... *big deep breath*


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yey hitgirl :happydance: that's such great news!! Like queen says - get your ticker back on!

You have just made me cry reading your post. I got tingly too and my hairs on my arms stood up! Haha. I'm very very emotional at the moment. I cry at anything remotely sad on the telly. One of the girls from work was telling me about how she was having a hard time yesterday and she filled up, q me filling up with her! She got suspicious and asked why I was crying too then guessed - I had to tell her! I couldn't lie! 

So glad to see you back hitgirl. And so glad you are able to relax a little more and enjoy the pregnancy. There's about a month between me and you.

I've got my booking in appointment with the midwife in a couple of weeks. I just hope my blood pressure has sorted itself out! My DH will be with me this time so hoping he'll have a calming influence on me!

Oh queen - how's things? Any sign of that wicked witch yet? How's the backache?

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Awww BBH! :hugs: It's so hard when you can't tell people why you're suddenly a maniac. I'm glad you could tell your friend from work.

I had my first two social engagements, last night and today, since declaring myself a complete social recluse. Last night was a friend's birthday and I was the only one without a proper meal, as I could only stomach a very small order of chips. Everyone was asking me what was wrong and I just said I wasn't that hungry. Then friends were offering me some of their fetta salad. Awkward! Today, I had naudea really badly and we went out for lunch with DH's parents and his brother. The brother doesn't know. I felt dreadfully nauseous the entire time and poor DH ended up having to take me home early. His parents are savvy to the situation but the brother kept asking me what was wrong so I had to tell him I had a tummy bug. So awkward.


----------



## Queen Bee.

No AF yet, Still waiting
I woke up with a headache this morning though
Think it was because I fell asleep with my hair up :shrug:
really dont feel any different.


----------



## Hit Girl

Miranda, I get that 'hair up' headache too. I hate that. :haha:

You don't feel any different? Do you usually feel a certain way before AF?


----------



## Queen Bee.

With AF Im just moody/emotional.
I get really light cramps
but I dont have any at the moment :shrug: How weird is that!?
I just know she is round the corner though!


----------



## Hit Girl

How overdue are you? According to your ticker, 5 days?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think she should at least be here by the 8th, it was anywhere from the 3rd-8th


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I don't mean to build your hopes up too much queen but are you now 5 days late? The fact that you arnt crampy may be a good sign? I get terrible headaches when I've had my hair tied up! I hate it! It's like an instant relief when I let it all down - not that I've got loads of hair mind! Are you curious as to whether or not you are pregnant? How long do you think you'll leave it before thinking about testing?

Hitgirl - you have a green olive :) aww, how cute is that? I bet little one is waving those arms and legs around inside you right now. I can't wait to have an olive! When is your official due date?

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

butttt last time she was gone for 2 months!
So I dunno what to expect


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sorry queen, I'd sent that last message before reading your post 

X


----------



## Hit Girl

5th of September.... and you WILL!

Miranda, have you had a long cycle like that before that last one or are they usually pretty regular?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think I will just wait and see how things go.
since she was gone for 2 months, I guess I'll wait and see
I dont want to get my hopes up, only to have them crushed again.


----------



## Queen Bee.

For a good while now it has been 29 cycles.
but in like November I didnt get one for 2 months.
and we tested and it was negative then it turned up in January


----------



## Hit Girl

Okay.... well that's a good thing that you're normally quite regular. My last period was a bit weird. I had a whole week of spotting before I got it. It does seem like it'll just have to be a 'wait-and-see' situation. God, I hate it when people say that. :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I hate waiting :Haha: Im sooo impatient 
But thank you ladies for all your support.
I dunno what Id do without all your kind words and advice!
You all are going to be wonderful mothers!
:hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

Qb i hope you get your answers soon :flower:

HG!! I'm so frigging happy for you my lovely! We can be bump buddies again!! I love that you got to hear LOs heartbeat :cloud9: I have my booking in appt on Tuesday and then not long til my first scan! Hoping I'll get it at 11weeks something rather than 12 weeks + :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Yay for the little olive :) I want an olive too! We just BD'd and I am currently lying with my bum propped up on a pillow (tmi) :haha: hopefully my olive is in the making. Although my CM has been doing weird things to me this week! Xoxo


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> Yay for the little olive :) I want an olive too! We just BD'd and I am currently lying with my bum propped up on a pillow (tmi) :haha: hopefully my olive is in the making. Although my CM has been doing weird things to me this week! Xoxo

Not too much info at all! Hope your olive is currently in the making :)

X


----------



## TFSGirl

I just got my :bfp:.....


----------



## Queen Bee.

Congrats hun!
OMG!! So happy for you!


----------



## TFSGirl

I don't know why I even took a test today... AF isn't due for 4 days.... but I did it anyway and the line, while faint, there is NO mistaking it....


----------



## Queen Bee.

Congrats! Go spill the beans to your hubby! :D


----------



## TFSGirl

Queen Bee. said:


> Congrats! Go spill the beans to your hubby! :D

lol I did right before I came on here to tell you girls lol he goes "go post it on your forum" and laughed hahah


----------



## Queen Bee.

:haha: Sounds excited!
My hubby wwould have put it all over facebook
he's crazy :haha:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Congrats!!


----------



## nlk

TFSGirl said:


> I just got my :bfp:.....

thats so fantastic, congrats! super excited for you! x


----------



## nlk

also, HitGirl im so happy everything is going well for you! it must have been so good to hear the heartbeat! impressive that youre measuring perfectly as well!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

TFSGirl said:


> I just got my :bfp:.....

Yey :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Another precious pumpkin :)

So happy for you and your OH

X


----------



## pops23

TFSGirl said:


> I just got my :bfp:.....

Massive congrats!! xxx:thumbup:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Girls what about the name Lorelei? Nickname Rory.


----------



## sharonfruit

Congratulations TFS, super happy for you :happydance: xo


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Alex - I like the names, but as a Gilmore Girls fan, I would always associate the names with the show.


----------



## RussianDoll

Hey ladies :) I'm NTNP but TTC this past month for #1! I'm 20, been with my partner for two years! I'd love to be involved here, getting/hopefully eventually giving advice and support! :)


----------



## dontworry

Jenni - what are crosshairs?

Alex - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Will check out your journal after this. :hugs:
Lorelei/Rory reminds me of Gilmore Girls, but I do love it.

Hit Girl - I'm so glad that appointment went well. All of our well-wishing has worked! <3 

Chelsea - Congrats to you!!

RussianDoll - Welcome! 

So, I woke up yesterday morning barfing my guts out. :( Terron was doing a jig around the house, convinced that I must be pregnant, but I could feel my cramps and knew AF was about to arrive. And indeed, she did show up midday yesterday, FULL FORCE. Got a really heavy flow this month. :( Turns out I just caught a wicked stomach virus from Mekyha (he had been in the ER earlier this week for vomiting and diarrhea - sure enough, same thing I've got!). I managed to get online for a few minutes yesterday before rushing to the bathroom to throw up again. :( Bleh. Now I've just got a massive headache and a small tummy ache, topped with awful cramps. Just my luck!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

:hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome to the newbies and Congrats to the new BFP's

dontworry- if you go and look at my chart that is in my siggy those red cross that is on my day I Ovulated are crosshairs


----------



## dontworry

OOOH I get it now.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

dontworry said:


> OOOH I get it now.

:haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

TFS!!!!!! OMG!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Update: Had my first proper puke last night at midnight while I was brushing my teeth. Back to plain old nausea today.


----------



## Hit Girl

TFS, did you have any idea this was going to be your month?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morning ladies
How are you all?
I've just woke up
Still no AF :shrugs: wonder what she is doing


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Morning queen :)

Hope she stays away for the next 9 months

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

That would be amazing!
then we could be bump buddies! :D


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yey, there's always room for another pumpkin :)

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

I just checked a due date calculator.
Says Id be due October 10th. 11 days before my birthday lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

That's the day after me! :happydance:

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

:) would be so cool.
but I highly doubt it


----------



## Smile181c

Look what happens when I go away for a day!! :dohh:

Congratulations TFS!! :dance:

QB I still think you should test! are you waiting until the 8th?

Sorry to hear you're so poorly Jess :( xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am kinda, but I dont really want to test, jsut because AF was gone for 2 months before.
And I dont want to take it only to get a negative test.


----------



## dontworry

Miranda, you'll have to test eventually!! You should wait til the 9th, which is a day after the day you COULD be due. ;) 

Clo - thanks! Wish I was feeling better today but I just feel like more poo. :(


----------



## Queen Bee.

I'll talk to hubby about it.
Will just pick up those cheapy pound ones I guess.


----------



## Laura91

Morning Girls :)

Hi *flapjack* and *RussianDoll* :wave:

Congratulations *TFS* :happydance:

*HG* - Glad everything good! x

*Jess* - Sorry you're ill and sorry about the stupid witch! :hugs: x

*QB* - I agree, you need to test! :haha: x

Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

So this is a kitty that I found that I am going to try and hint at so maybe he'll get me it for Valentine's day... but its really doubtful lol
But hey, its worth a try I suppose lol


----------



## Laura91

That kitten is so cute! I never used to like cats until I got with T - his mum had 2 x


----------



## Queen Bee.

I love cats.
Always had animals around my whole life
its so strange not having one to look after!


----------



## flapjack10

I never liked cats, but we inherited our ex-landlay's cat four years ago. Now I can't imagine not having her! She is like a dog trapped in a cat's body though. She is the noisest cat ever. She's also really clingy and jumps on anyone the moment they sit down - especially boys!

She's started trying to get under the covers with us when we go to bed! She's so naughty! We have just moved house though, and it is cold - but still a no no!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm so happy right meow! Haha


----------



## flapjack10

Here's a pic of my kitty! But don't be fooled she's cute, but deadly! :laugh2:
 



Attached Files:







22042011193.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Smile181c

Aw kittys!! I'll post a pic of my menace :haha:

He's not always this cute!! He's rather naughty actually!

https://i43.tinypic.com/ixeb0w.jpg


----------



## Hit Girl

Laura, you must find a way to make that kitty part of your family!!

Awww... all your kitties are gorgeous.


----------



## Smile181c

I'm a bit worried about how my kitten will act once the baby's here :wacko:

He's really mischievious right now (he's nearly 9 months old) and likes to bite/scratch etc as part of play time - hes more agressive with me but we don't know why! I'm just worried that he'll think that the baby wants to play and scratch him/her!


----------



## TFSGirl

Hit Girl said:


> TFS, did you have any idea this was going to be your month?

I didn't, but OH certainly did! He said "you're pregnant, I know you are" pretty much every day for the TWW. lol I told him he was crazy, but then yesterday I just got this compulsion to POAS, which I haven't done at all through all the NTNP/TTC.... so I guess maybe my body thought it was possible haha


----------



## Aurora CHK

Two of my four cats like getting under the covers, and I must admit I kinda like it! One of them is 'mine' and the other is my OH's. Will try to upload hilarious pic of this in action from yesterday - no nekkidness I promise...


----------



## sharonfruit

> I'm a bit worried about how my kitten will act once the baby's here
> 
> He's really mischievious right now (he's nearly 9 months old) and likes to bite/scratch etc as part of play time - hes more agressive with me but we don't know why! I'm just worried that he'll think that the baby wants to play and scratch him/her!

My OH said the other night that we might have to get rid of Louis when a LO comes along because he bites and scratches when we are playing. I said absolutely no way :haha: and he only bites as he is teething and because OH shoves his fingers in his face. I do try to train him to only play with toys... Also he will be at least 1 year old by the time we have a LO so hopefully a bit better behaved!! xo


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

AWE, I got like 4 cute pics of one of my furbabies


----------



## sharonfruit

Jess, sorry to heaer about AF. On to March ey!!!

Check this out, looks fab and has a great cast..

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/9wuIltIHQXY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## sharonfruit

Well that didn't work ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wuIltIHQXY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Aurora CHK

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6829525441_f5a561c91c_m.jpg

Spot the kitty!


----------



## Aurora CHK

TFSGirl said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> TFS, did you have any idea this was going to be your month?
> 
> I didn't, but OH certainly did! He said "you're pregnant, I know you are" pretty much every day for the TWW. lol I told him he was crazy, but then yesterday I just got this compulsion to POAS, which I haven't done at all through all the NTNP/TTC.... so I guess maybe my body thought it was possible hahaClick to expand...

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

CHK that a cute one


----------



## Laura91

sharonfruit said:


> Well that didn't work ...

:rofl: I really wanna see this film too! I wanna see loads of new films, Jack & Jill (Adam Sandler), The Vow (Chaning Tatum - sp?) and a few more that I can't remember :blush: x



Aurora CHK said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6829525441_f5a561c91c_m.jpg
> 
> Spot the kitty!

That is so cute! x


----------



## sharonfruit

How cute Aurora :haha:

I wanna see those films you mentioned, they all seem to be coming out for Valentines day.

We went to see Man on a Ledge last night, it was very good - I would reccommend it :thumbup: xxo


----------



## flapjack10

Aurora CHK said:


> Two of my four cats like getting under the covers, and I must admit I kinda like it! One of them is 'mine' and the other is my OH's. Will try to upload hilarious pic of this in action from yesterday - no nekkidness I promise...

That pic is so funny Aurora and cute! To be fair it is lovely that she wants to cuddle under the covers... but I saw her having a massive poo in a load of dirt the same day she tried it, so I was like "Nooooo way!" 

How about this for cute too:


----------



## flapjack10

Oop forgot to upload then::dohh:

Men are big softies really!
 



Attached Files:







11092011472.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bergebabe

Aurora CHK said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6829525441_f5a561c91c_m.jpg
> 
> Spot the kitty!

thats so cute!


----------



## Bergebabe

hiya!! 

sorry havent posted for a few days, i read each night but on my phone and its sooo hard work to reply on that i give up!! 

am at work on pc now so can type away to my hearts content!!! 

congrats to TFSgirl on your bfp!!! 

HG - im glad things are going well for you and that the stress has wained, im sure it wont go completely but must be nice to relax a little and enjoy being pg. 

jess, im sorry to hear your poorly, that sounds rough!! fingers crossed you feel better soon xxx

QB - good luck when you decide to test, will be keeping everything crossed for yoU!!


im in the yucky 2ww, horrid horrid horrid. i had the weirdest thing today, have been quite dizzy all day then got the most immense stabbing pain through my right boob, particularly in my nipple. i have never experienced anything like it but have no idea whether this is a normal pg symptom or not - has anyone else experienced it? :wacko:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Not experienced that, BergeBabe, but I think it is a legitimate pregnancy symptom so SQUEEAKK potential BFP alert!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Bergebabe - that's the exact feeling I got a few times in my boobs before I got my BFP. Fingers crossed!!

X


----------



## Bergebabe

oooh exciting!!! now got to try not to get my hopes up for the next week until i test!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

When do you think you'll test if AF doesn't show?

X


----------



## Bergebabe

haha doubt i'll make it until af is due (15th) think i will prob test this saturday and then if a bfn i will wait until af due day. im so impatient!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hello ladies!
Berge: Ive got everything crossed for you!
BBH: HI hun how are you?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

FXed for you Berge!

I definitely feel out this month...plenty of BDing and all...but have absolutely no "symptoms" or things I can even pretend are symptoms. So, AF or not, I'm not feeling a BFP this month. Boo! Was so hoping for a Valentine BFP!


----------



## flapjack10

GL Berge! :dust:
Sorry to piinkiie, but you never know! Hoping you get your BFP soon :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

xopiinkiieox- I sure hope this is it for you hun FX


----------



## TFSGirl

Bergebabe said:


> haha doubt i'll make it until af is due (15th) think i will prob test this saturday and then if a bfn i will wait until af due day. im so impatient!

lol I was super impatient too, I'm due in 2 days, but tested yesterday and it came up positive... I am still in shock. Also took another one today and it is much darker lol I am more pregnant today haha


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ugh. Im starting to feel really crampy at the minute :(


----------



## sharonfruit

I am pretty sure I am in the TWW as well and it is killing me - I am bored of it and it has barely begun. Damn you TWW! x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

6dpo for and I gave in BFN


----------



## sharonfruit

You are not out yet Jenni!!!! x


----------



## Bergebabe

Ooh good to hear of ur early bfp tfsgirl, makes me feel a bit better about my poas obsession lol. 

Hotpink 6 dpo is pretty much where i am too so we can wait it out together. A bfn now doesnt mean ur out, or you pinkie! I hear loads of women say they didnt have symptoms. 

Isnt it amazing how long 2 weeks can feel! Sharonfruit how many days dpo do u think u r?


----------



## Bergebabe

Are u late qb? Ur ticker says day 6 i think, has it guessed u started a new cycle?


----------



## sharonfruit

I don't really know, I did a few OPKs but didn't get a chance to do them every day and didn't get a positive on any I did. last cycle I ovd on day 14 or 15, I think I'm maybe 2 days post ov.... I wanted to test on Valentines day but I think it might be too early..? I'd be 10ish days post ov at most... xo


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know I'm not out til the bitch come to see me


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Gosh I love you ladies! You always make me feel better! Still have FXed for you all as well!!

Berge, Jenni, Sharon, and QB - sounds like we're waiting this out together! Odds are in our favor that ONE of us gets a BFP, right?? Dust to you lovely ladies! And good luck riding out the TWW!! I hate waiting!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just took another test today and this is what came out.
Am I seeing thing?

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120206170624.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120206170729.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120206170746.jpg


----------



## MommaAlexis

I vaguely see something!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MommaAlexis said:


> I vaguely see something!

Thanks Alex I'm only 6dpo


----------



## Bergebabe

Damn u iphone! Cant comment till the morn when i get to a pc but fxed for you!!! 

Hows bump treating you mommaalexis?


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's been much better today. My mommy gave me some clothes that fit me and food I could eat, so it's improving. Every day is a journey! I'm thinking about Lorelai for a girl, not sure about boys names though.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alex I thought you was engaged what happened hun


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's all in my journal. Haha, it's been a rough journey.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay I'll go and read


----------



## dontworry

ALL OF YOUR KITTIES ARE ADORABLE! I miss having my kitties here, so so bad! They all stay with my mom because Terron doesn't like cats. :'(

This is what I have instead of kitties:
https://i40.tinypic.com/ux407.jpg
Two big-headed beasts lol.

Jenni - I sort of see something on the first picture. Were those still wet when you took the picture??

Alex - Happy 11 weeks! One week til second trimester! CRAZINESS!


----------



## Bergebabe

I like that name, very unusual. Have been keeping an eye on ur journal, ur obv made of strong stuff, good on u looking after u and bump xxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes they where Jess


----------



## dontworry

Well I definitely think I see something on the first one, Jenni! Wait a few more days and test again and hopefully it gets darker and more pink! Fingers crossed, love!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha, I've had a pretty crazy life. I'm used to upheavals by now. :) Test again in a couple days!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks ladies I told myself that I wouldn't test til AF was Late but I felt so weird today


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hello ladiessss
how are you?
Berge: I should start at least by the 8th.
but since I had a cycle disapear for two months I am just trying to wait it out you know


----------



## Smile181c

Jenn on my first test it was so faint I could only see something if I held it up into the light! Get a FRER (my line was darker immediately on one) or wait a couple of days to test again - I can definitely see something though!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks again ladies I'm trying to wait till 9dpo now so hoping it wasn't a evpo


----------



## Queen Bee.

Girlsssss you are incredibly quiet today!


----------



## sharonfruit

*Hiyaaaa* :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

how are you sharon? :)
Im boreddddd
just stuck a pie in the oven!


----------



## sharonfruit

Mmmm pie :haha:

I'm not too bad, just had cottage pie myself - although it was a weightwatchers microwave meal so I sort of cheated... How are you? Feeling ready to test yet? xo


----------



## Queen Bee.

Beef and onion pie :D


No not really in the testing mood, I just feel it will be negative as all other times have been.
It could all be in my head, but when I was brushing my teeth the toothpaste tasted...
Stronger? I dunno how to describe it but definatly was strange.
but like I said it could be all in my head, I do not feel different at all!


----------



## sharonfruit

I think you are eggo preggo :haha:

Its so easy to make up symptoms when you want it so bad but we were NTNP last year and when I got my BFP I waited about 3 or 4 days past AF due day and I swear I didn't notice a single symptom for at least a week after the BFP. I mean, when I got the BFP I sort of thought 'I have been really tired lately' but apart from that, nothing xoxo


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dunno. Honestly, I cannot even start to believe it would be positive.
If its positive im going to scream this house down though :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

I sooo want you to test :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I'll mention it to hubby tomorrow, but I doubt he'll want to test.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm starting to thing my test was evpo :cry: I'm having really bad AF cramps


----------



## MommaAlexis

You get AF cramps throughout the whole pregnancy sometimes. You're not out until the witch shows.


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry you are cramping but not neccessarily a bad sign!

I wish I could sleep through the rest of my TWW :(

Completely off topic but does anybody know - when you are writing an invoice and you write 'invoice to' is that to yourself, or to the company you want money from?

If that makes sense... x


----------



## TFSGirl

Queen Bee. said:


> I dunno. Honestly, I cannot even start to believe it would be positive.
> If its positive im going to scream this house down though :haha:

That was me... seriously I was like "there is no way"


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks ladies


----------



## Hit Girl

Queen Bee. said:


> Im boreddddd
> just stuck a pie in the oven!

This sounds like a euphemism! :winkwink: Could be true.


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha:

I know its far too early for me to be symptom spotting but my meals have been repeating on me for about 3 days, I had big meals both days at the weekend, and threw them both up, I've had headaches that have been getting worse every day for about 3 days, and my wee and my farts (sorry) smell really strong... and bad.

Someone shoot me now x


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> :haha:
> 
> I know its far too early for me to be symptom spotting but my meals have been repeating on me for about 3 days, I had big meals both days at the weekend, and threw them both up, I've had headaches that have been getting worse every day for about 3 days, and my wee and my farts (sorry) smell really strong... and bad.
> 
> Someone shoot me now x

i WANT this to be your month so bad  xxxxxx

HG Ive missed you! I've not been on in ages, but so glad that you are feeling better  you deserve it!!

I'm going to post a picture of my kitties as they are my LIFE haha! 

also, I've been using OPKS I'm on day 11, and not even a faint line, is this how it works? will i suddenly just get a bright line?? eeeek! xxxxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Yeah you can expect a bright line within the next few days i reckon. Keep going! I wish I had used the OPKs properly this cycle so I know when I ovd..x


----------



## boofangie

My Arnie and Snarf  xxx

p.s all your kitties are TOO cute xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0585.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Yeah you can expect a bright line within the next few days i reckon. Keep going! I wish I had used the OPKs properly this cycle so I know when I ovd..x

yay! i hope it appears!  aww how did you not use them properly? i don't think i know the real ways yet haha!  aww lets hope all the BDing you did caught an eggy! you deserve it xxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharonfruit said:


> :haha:
> 
> I know its far too early for me to be symptom spotting but my meals have been repeating on me for about 3 days, I had big meals both days at the weekend, and threw them both up, I've had headaches that have been getting worse every day for about 3 days, and my wee and my farts (sorry) smell really strong... and bad.
> 
> Someone shoot me now x

My wee been smelling strong aswell


----------



## dontworry

Had a really lovely day today. Felt SO much better so I babysat little Kyha again, and Terron was so cute with him! We had to take our car to the shop so we walked around town in the sprinkling rain, bought a sippy cup for Kyha (but I kept it lol, cause I always forget to grab one from his house!) and some snacks and then took him to pizza (he ended up eating only his snacks but we fully enjoyed the pizza! lol). Then we had to walk back to the shop in the rain, so Terr carried him and an umbrella (cause we were dumb and didn't bring his stroller) and Kyha fell asleep in Terr's arms - sweetest thing ever! We got back home and I made him mac and cheese and gave him a mohawk with my hair gel, then bathed him and got him ready for bed! It was just a nice, family-like day. A little preview of whats to come. :)

Terron was talking about babies all day since we babysat, and he said it was alright that I order some OPKs and possibly some Conceive Plus (its pretty expensive for LUBE! Lol we'll see if I can find it cheaper). How many OPKs should I get for the first batch?

Also - what's the difference between Preseed and Conceive Plus? Which is better?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morning ladies!


Still no sign of AF... I dunno what to think right now.
I've woke up with a minor headache bleh :(
think I need a new pillow this one just isnt working lol


----------



## Smile181c

I'm pretty sure they both do the same thing! Not sure what the difference is though!

Jenn when are you next testing? Is it today?! QB - I have one word for you: :test:


----------



## Queen Bee.

:haha: Im really nervous to even bring it up to hubby.
Im just so sure he will be like., why test? we only did it once. its unlikely.


----------



## Smile181c

Just be like ERRR CAUSE I'M NEARLY A WEEK LATE! doooo it :flower: just buy a poundland cheapie on the sly lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

Well I'll try, Im really scared to test. I just know its going to be negative.


----------



## Smile181c

We'll all be here for you, whatever the outcome :hugs: xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

I will try if we go out.
He has this pimple on the end of his nose... and is refusing to go anywhere til its gone
he says it looks like he is growing a second nose out of his nose :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Morning girls :flower:

*Shar* - the invoice thing: you make it out to the company you want the money from. Crossing my fingers for you x

*Angie* - That picture is so cute! I love how the one on the right looks like 'WTF?' :haha:

*Jess* - Glad you had a nice day hun, sounds lovely. I wondered the same thing about Preseed v Conceive Plus? x



Queen Bee. said:


> I will try if we go out.
> He has this pimple on the end of his nose... and is refusing to go anywhere til its gone
> he says it looks like he is growing a second nose out of his nose :haha:

*QB * - :rofl:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Jess - I'm not too sure about the difference between conceive plus and preseed. I know you can't buy preseed in the shops in the UK which is why I went for the conceive plus. I'm glad - as it worked first time for us! I've heard good reviews about both but think there are quite alot of chemical pregnancies and miscarriage associated with preseed. Preseed comes with it's own syringe whereas CP doesn't - I already had a syringe in the house which I used to squirt it inside.

Queen - I understand why you are reluctant to test. It's awful seeing a bfn. I know AF didn't show for 2 months aswell. The fact that you only BD'd once doesn't mean you are out though. It might have been a lucky BD. You take a test when you are ready - I wish you the best of luck though. Do keep us updated.

AFM - I'm 5 weeks 1 day now (from my last AF) but I think I'm more likely 5 and a half weeks due to me ovulating early in my cycle. The nausea is getting worse and worse. To the point where I just want to be sick to get rid of it. I haven't vomited yet but I think it's worse when you can't. At least when you can be sick it gives you a bit of relief initially.

Hope everyone else is ok :)

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks BBH, Hope your morning sickness goes away soon!


----------



## Smile181c

BBH i feel like this frequently. I still haven't been sick!


----------



## Queen Bee.

im about to watch the new ep of gossip girl :happydance:


----------



## dontworry

Don't tell me! I haven't finished the last one!


----------



## boofangie

I've never watched gossip girl, but everyone raves about it, i might have to give it a go xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

it is an amazing show!
And we discovered a new show, And I loveeee it.
The Almighty Johnsons... heres the summary on it >> The Almighty Johnsons is a new South Pacific Pictures comedy-drama series about four brothers, raised in heartland New Zealand, who also happen to be the living incarnations of Norse Gods. They even have their own super-God-powers. Sort of - it's just that their powers aren't actually all that powerful. Well, not yet - but that could all change soon Written by Anonymous.

IT IS SO GOOD, I have the hots for the big buff bald guy :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Does anyone watch Winners and Losers? Do the Aussie girls get it in Australia. Its like an American show about a group of 4 friends that win the lottery, its quite good, a light-hearted drama comedy type thing.

Regarding Preseed and Conceive plus, from what I can gather, pre-seed is more just sort of.. lube that doesnt kill sperm, because other lubes have spermicide in. Whereas conceive plus is more specifically about _helping_ the sperm, creating EWCM etc...

Thats the conclusion I have come to :haha: unless they just want you to think that so you buy it. Anyways I've been using it this cycle so we will see.

I just got a load of EWCM which I find confusing. I'm going to try my best to BD tonight, just to cover all bases. I've also been noticing a lot of twinges. Did you preggo girlies notice twinges around 4-5 DPO? xx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm pretty sure I had twinges from early on :thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dont think we will be going anywhere today, I Cant even get him out of bed.
He must have went to bed super late last night lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Can you ladies see it I can see it in person but pic not so much

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120208062854.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120208062947.jpg


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

All I know is that ICs are very known for evpo I sure hope thats not the case


----------



## Queen Bee.

the picture is rather blury


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sorry about the QB my phone takes crappy pics


----------



## Smile181c

I thought I could see something but the pic is quite blurry, could you take one thats a bit more focused? Sorry, I know how difficult taking photos of faint lines is! :dohh: I'd definitely try a FRER hun xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks hun FRER here I come


----------



## Bergebabe

morning!!!

i havent seen this gossip girls, must try it - do they show it in the UK?

ive just got into this new programme called stella, with the lady out of gavin and stacey. really like it x

i got my hopes up super high this morning but then had them dashed! i did an internet cheapie hpt and got a second pink line! but then it moved across the strip and disappeared into the test line. i guess this is a bfn but for 5 monutes i was pg today lol

thats what i get for testing too early i suppose. am going to try my hardest to hold off now. i just feel different this month. i hope it doesnt come to nothing.


----------



## Smile181c

Thats strange that a line would show up hun :wacko: definitely give it a few more days and test with a frer :thumbup: xx


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeek! Baby :dust: to all you girls waiting to test/ trying to decipher tests! I really hope this month is your month...

xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Maybe it's just a evpo 8dpo is still way to early


----------



## Smile181c

It's not hun, I got my BFP early :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay I'm going to wait til Sat or Sun. to test again


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Never mind just went wee and I'm spotting


----------



## Smile181c

:S Does your AF usually show up early? xx


----------



## Bergebabe

could it possibly be implantation bleeding? im no expert but i gather that this happens to some women x


----------



## Smile181c

Could be IB - you can get that up until about 12DPO I think :flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, It only creamy CM with some pink in it and my cycle can be from 30-50cds maybe I did O on cd27 but FF says other wise


----------



## Smile181c

Could be IB if it was only pink :flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, we will see as the day goes on Ill keep you updated


----------



## Queen Bee.

Holy crap... Im FREEZING!!
where is the warm weather?!?!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

IDK but it's 30f here


----------



## Bergebabe

im freezing too!! sitting in my office with coat and scarf on, which means when i go outside i will properly freeze!! is trying to snow here again too - i love the snow, just wish it came with warmer weather lol


----------



## Smile181c

O/T but I was feeling so miserable earlier. Been reading www.damnyouautocorrect.com and now I'm completely cheered up :haha: such a funny website


----------



## xopiinkiieox

After hearing about another of my brother's friend's life being "ruined" by a pregnancy, I wonder...how do 16 year olds find it soooo easy to get pregnant on accident (when they don't even WANT to have a baby) when I can't seem to manage it on purpose?!?!?

I feel bad for the girl, as it's going to be a difficult road for her, but I'm just in a "mood" today, so had to rant a bit!


----------



## flapjack10

Smile - I love DamnYouAutoCorrect! It's definitely fab for a cheer up session! I got my husband the book for Christmas and he loves it! I love the one where the Dad txts his kid saying, "Your Mum and I are going to Divorce next summer", and the kid replies "WHAT? Ring me now!" and the Dad replies back "Your Mum and I are going to DISNEY, DISNEY":haha:
Haha!


----------



## Bergebabe

i know what you mean!!! our whole lives its drummed into us how easy it is to fall pg and how careful you have to be, its not until you start trying that you realise how small the window is and how hard it actually can be! 

since ive been trying i keep wondering how people fall pg without meaning to but i suppose its just luck of the draw x


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl:

https://i44.tinypic.com/34qpc34.jpg


----------



## Queen Bee.

so we didnt go into town today, just went to the butchers and stuff
we passed a boots, but I dont wnat to spend a fiver or more on a test only for it to be negative, you know what I mean?


----------



## Bergebabe

can you order them online qb? i got 15 cheapie dip ones on amazon for £2.90

they came really quick so if your not likely to get the chance to buy one in the next day or so it might be worth doing x


----------



## Queen Bee.

I'll take a look at them tonight, see what I can find :D


----------



## nlk

Bergebabe said:


> can you order them online qb? i got 15 cheapie dip ones on amazon for £2.90
> 
> they came really quick so if your not likely to get the chance to buy one in the next day or so it might be worth doing x

I bought them tooooooooo :) although mine havent been delivered yet. Its been, like, a week...:s it says theyve been dispatched though! X


----------



## boofangie

Could it be implantaion?? If not, Sorry hot pink! Know how you feel!  lots of baby dust for next month!  xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm think it's IB it has been so little No RED just Lilttle pink and some little brown at sometimes


PLEASE STICKY BEAN STICK


----------



## Hit Girl

I love that website _DamnYouAutoCorrect_. I always wondered where _Ellen_ got those things for her "Clumsy Thumbsy" segment. 

I have my first ob appointment in a little over an hour. Am I feeling freaked out as usual? You betcha.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

HG- Good luck in your OB appointment


----------



## MommaAlexis

How's everyone today? :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Spotting has stopped completely


----------



## MommaAlexis

Boys name list:
Ares
Liam 
Atlas
Salem
October
Leo
Echo
Quinn

HELP! Any other similar names? I'm so stuck!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I love the name Quinn Alex


----------



## Hit Girl

Ob was out of the office, delivering a baby so I only got to see the midwife. I had a basic tummy scan and there's still a heartbeat but she couldn't give us any more detail than that. She wasn't able to give a more proper scan. I wasn't charged anything for today's appt which was good. She asked a lot of medical history questions and weighed me (I haven't weighed myself in almost ten years because I never cared to know) and took my blood pressure. All was good. The main thing she said was that I have to stop worrying. Yep, easier said than done.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Come on lady! You're almost in second, time to relax a little.


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl, you've got yourself a lovely prune in you! Relax a little! :)
And Alex! You've got a lime! How exciting!! :)

I ordered a thing of OPKs online last night! Don't know when to expect them, but hopefully soon. Do they come with directions? Do I have to pee on them at the same time every day? Which time is the best? Lmao


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Jess, I haven't used OPKs before but I think you do need to use them at the same time every day. And I think afternoon is best. They say to avoid fmu

Hitgirl - it's a shame you couldn't see the doc but it's great that they still scanned you and you saw little ones heart beating again. 

X


----------



## Smile181c

HG glad you got to hear babys heartbeat again - I know it's easier said than done (the worrying) but please try! You're little one is holding on and you're nearly in 2nd tri!! :hugs:

Alex I love Leo and Quinn :thumbup: Xx


----------



## boofangie

Hotpink- YAY! glad its stopped! get testinggggggg ))

HG-glad you heard a heart beat! its not as easy as it is to say to stop worrying, when will you next get to see the OB?

Alex- Quinn is SUCH a cute name  xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

hello ladies!
how are you all?


Still no AF and still no urge to test. 
So just waitinggg


----------



## nlk

hi everyone!

queen, how late are you? im impressed youve held out for so long...i think i would have caved by now:haha:

saying that, i did cave. but bfn. im now on CD80...with no signs that AF is coming. trying to get a doctors appointment but everytime i call up hes either not in that day, or i get told to call up at 8am the next morning. frustrating much! also, i _knew_ that putting me on the bcp wouldnt help regulate me..so its kinda "i told you so". can i say that to a doctor?


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG I wish we got to hear the heartbeat. We only saw it as a tiny flicker on the screen. The midwife did not know how to use the ultrasound very well at all. The scan lasted a matter of seconds after she saw the flicker. I even asked if I could have a transvaginal scan and she said she didn't know how to do those. It was more of a general information session, a lot of which I already knew. But I'm glad we know there's a heartbeat, my blood pressure's good and now I know what I weigh. She said I probably need to see a therapist because of my anxiety and I told her I have my first appt with one next Wednesday. I'm really glad I'm seeing one because I know I need to. Damnit, I just wish I could have seen the obstetrician today. Ugh. 

Miranda, you test when you're good and ready. x


----------



## Hit Girl

boofangie said:


> HG-glad you heard a heart beat! its not as easy as it is to say to stop worrying, when will you next get to see the OB?

I see the ob (hopefully she's there) on the 1st of March. My nuchal scan is on the 27th of this month so at least I've got that. x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im either 5 days late or 1day, but we just had sex cause thought that would bring it
but it didnt, so im confused :shrug:


----------



## Smile181c

Hun the only way to stop the confusion is to test :hugs: I know you're scared of a bfn but what if it's a bfp - how exciting would that be! Obvs test when you're ready like HG said though cause I don't wanna push you into it! xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im starting to wonder if I got my days wrong


----------



## Hit Girl

Do you record it on a calendar?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I usually do, but I forgot to mark it down this time


----------



## Laura91

Hi Ladies :flower:

*Smile* : I love _damnyouautocorrect_! I found it a few months ago and I spent near enough the full day looking through it at work :haha: x

*Pinkie* : I wonder the same thing, how exactly do you manage to fall pregnant 'by accident' when the odds are stacked against you like they are? x

*QB* : I bought 50 IC's off of ebay for around £5 and they came the next day. They do all different sized batches aswell x

*HG* : Glad your appointment went well and bean's doing fine x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well ladies my temp has dropped :cry: but there is no cramp or spotting this morning so we will see


----------



## flapjack10

Aw Hotpink I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, thank you flapjack I'm hoping for the best right now.


----------



## boofangie

When you next going to test hot pink? xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey there lovely ladies.

Sorry I haven't contributed much on here lately. I've just been soooo tired. Even if I have a decent nights sleep, a few hours later and I could sleep like a log again. 

Will have to have a good read back through your posts to get updated. 

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

hiya ladies

im just up from a nap, feel like i could go back to sleep though.
but gotta get started on dinner


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Feeling even more out this month...have small AF type cramps today. She's due Sunday, so the timing is right on. Boooooo! Hate the witch!


----------



## sharonfruit

Fingers xd for you pinkie that she doesn't show! 

I've just for up from a nap as well, got a splitting headache, it's hit me every day this week around 2pm and is getting increasingly worse. If it doesnt disappear by the end of next week. Think I will have to make a trip to the doctors. In other news OH is making spaghetti blog see. Woop x


----------



## sharonfruit

Bolognese I mean. Damn you autocorrect


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

boofangie said:


> When you next going to test hot pink? xxx

I told myself I would test friday but i gave in Got BFN, BUT I got this from Gail today

Linking in around you I sense your a warm and bubbly person, but feel youve lost a bit of your sparkle recently and have a few worries around you, I see that 2012 brings many improvements in for you, and by mid 2012 your feeling very much more on track and looking forward to a bright future

I have a lovely spirit lady linking in around, really wanting to tell you, that you have 2 girls to come within your life time, and your first conception is May 2012, I see a healthy pregnancy, and I feel your more than overjoyed with this news, you will worry I feel until your past your 12 weeks, but then you begin to enjoy your pregnancy, I see you having quite a quick and easy labour actually, which I'm sure is a joy to hear for most ladies !

I see the conception months of October 2014, and again both these show as healthy and well in all aspects

I see too that you have a lot of focus and importance around relationship, home and family for your future and a very 'blessed' path !

Gail x


----------



## Queen Bee.

we are having Peppered pork steaks, baked potatos and corn yum yum! 
I cant wait... but hubby is still asleep so waiting on him to get up first.
I havent had spag bol in foreverrrrr


----------



## MommaAlexis

Banana and fortified milk for breakfast! Hurray!


----------



## dontworry

Jenni - do you pay for those readings or do you get them free somewhere?

I am so frustrated! Or car isn't done and I have this strong feeling it won't be done it time for Terron to go to work, which means he'll call in today and probably tomorrow, too (since he has leftover sick days that he wants to "use up", and if he calls in only one day, it's not paid, but if he calls in two or more, then it is paid). I'm also terrified that our car bill will be outrageous! I told them we can't spend more than $400 so they better freakin' stay under that. :( :( So nervous!

In other news - I am babysitting my monster today. I was successful in getting him to fall asleep for his nap - YAHOO! He actually fell asleep watching Terr play video games haha. So sweet. :)

Gotta check the mail in a bit and see if my OPKs have arrived yet!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I only paid for the two and thats is they are not that much


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm so tired, been out with friends these past few days!


----------



## flapjack10

Morning girls! How is everyone?

I'm having a Chilli Con Carnival around my house tonight with my friends. Going to have some wine and go out dancing! Now I'm hoping AF doesn't show up today! (There's no pleasing some people haha)!

Nearly 4 weeks and no AF! Some people have waited 7-9 weeks so I'm starting to relax a bit about it! 

*dontworry* - Hope your car bill isn't too big. We're getting our tyres changed soon and scared of the bill for them! I'm always so skint in Jan and Feb and it's always when huges bills come in!

*Hotpink* - Sorry to hear about your BFN, but I'm sure your BFP is on its way soon! I hope Gail's right and May is the month for you! It's no too far off and if so you'll have your baby girl here this time next year! :)

*Alex!* Hope you had fun with your friends and get a chance to put your feet up and have a rest! :)


----------



## dontworry

We ended up paying $418 for it! Which is quite ridiculous because he didn't fix everything we needed fixed, but oh well! We have a year warranty in case anything else happens! :)


----------



## Smile181c

Glad you got some bits fixed anyway :hugs:

I'm off out dancing tonight :haha: I feel like such an idiot dancing now I know I'm pregnant. Don't know why, I just feel like I should be sat down! :rofl:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Happy 9 weeks chloe!!! 

Don't feel daft tonight - you dance the night away!

X


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks :) I'll try lol it gets quite busy where we go out so if it's a bit overwhelming for me I'll sit down


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morniing ladies!
im just up eating a bowl of cereal.
about to watch more tv shows :D im a tv addict. lol


----------



## flapjack10

Aw no *Chloe* you shouldn't feel silly! You should have a dance! You're the one with something to actually dance about haha! Happy 9 weeks too! Not long until your scan! 

*QB* - you've made me feel bad with your bowl of cereal! I've just eaten a load of my colleague's birthday cake! It had loads of icing and marzipan - just realised it's only 11am! I had three slices yesterday too.... I'm such a Jabba!:haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey I think Id rather the cake :haha:
minus the marzipan and icing of course.... I dont like it lol 
has to be plain cake for me :D


----------



## Smile181c

Nope 3 and a bit weeks! 

I'm making the most of it whilst my bump is still non existant lol 

I've had 2 slices of cake this morning too :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Hi everyone :flower: 

*Pinkie :* Still keeping my fingers crossed for you :thumbup: x

*Shar :* Hope you feel better soon hun x

*Hotpink :* Where do you get the readings from? I've seen quite a few people have them done, although I don't know if I'd wanna pay for one.. x

*Jess :* We have to get our car done soon, both tax & mot at the same time - plus it also needs a service before the mot :dohh: I can tell it's gonna be a major bill :nope: Have your OPKs arrived yet? x

*Flapjack :* - Sounds like you'll have a good night :) I'll keep my fingers crossed you don't get an unwelcomed intruder/visitor :thumbup: x

*Chloe :* - What kind of dancing are you going to do? x


Furst proper chance I've had to come on here in 2 days - it's killed me :haha: Work's been ridiculously busy. Thank god it's the weekend nearly! x


----------



## Smile181c

No kind in particular lol I'm just going out :) x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Morning ladies!!! Just popping in before heading in to work - in our forum time warp, it's only 6:30am here! Haha.


----------



## Laura91

*Chloe : * Ooh thought you meant like a dance class :haha: Just added you on FB, hope you don't mind x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Laura, I get them off of ebay they don't cost much 5USD-10USD i would pay.


----------



## Smile181c

Don't mind at all Laura :flower:


----------



## sharonfruit

Guys I know this is naughty and feel free to slap my hand but I just peed on an OPK and got a dark line. I know they can pick up HCG, I told OH and he wants to wait til wed test with a HPT, screw that!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

What DPO are you Sharon?


----------



## Smile181c

Shar! If you're only 4 days away from testing, a FRER would pick it up if you were pg! I did my frer four days before my period was due - fingers crossed!


----------



## sharonfruit

I think I'm about 8DPO at best.... ? X


----------



## Queen Bee.

when do you plan on testing?


----------



## sharonfruit

I was going to wait til tues but no way I can hold out that long......?!? Argh I might go and get a frer in the morning when he goes to work? X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Good luck Sharon. I really hope it's your month

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

have everything crossed for you sharon! 
hoping you get your lil bean :D


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks guys, chloe what FRER did you use? I always used Superdrugs own make x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I think the best early test to use is the First Response Early Result test

X


----------



## sharonfruit

I hope it's not too early?!

Maybe I Ovd earlier than I thought x


----------



## Smile181c

I just used a first response one hun got it from boots :D xx


----------



## Bergebabe

oooh good luck sharon!!!


----------



## boofangie

OMG SHARON!!!!!! let me know asap! sending lots of baby dust! xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Good luck Sharon!!!!! FXed for you!!


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks!

I've had some EWCM.. Maybe I'm oving a week late...? Wish I'd never peed on the bloody stick x


----------



## boofangie

well you should BD tonight just for luck ;-) hahah xxxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Baby dust!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hiya!
whats everyone up to tonight?
Im completely boreddddd


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm going to see the vow!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well ladies I'm thinking about taking a little break from TTC next cycle


----------



## TFSGirl

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Well ladies I'm thinking about taking a little break from TTC next cycle

Just to give yourself a little peace of mind? :( This whole TTC thing can make us quite crazy, eh?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

TFSGirl said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I'm thinking about taking a little break from TTC next cycle
> 
> Just to give yourself a little peace of mind? :( This whole TTC thing can make us quite crazy, eh?Click to expand...

Yes, Thinking about losing so bls as well


----------



## MommaAlexis

Love you girls. Bananas and baby dust to everyone! will you still be around on BnB hun?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes, I will Alex just not so much I need to relax next cycle big time


----------



## dontworry

Shar - GOOD LUCK!! Oh god that would be crazy!! Fingers crossed for you, love! <3

Jenni - I totally understand needing a break! Hope you're back with us soon and stay around on the board!

OPKs are being shipped right now. Should be here Monday or Tuesday. So excited to pee on things!

PS - I am going to see Star Wars in 3D tonight. YESSSSS!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'll come back Jess..

I need to do my school work I have a final Essay next cycle anyways


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Jenni - Hope we still see you around some! 

I tested early (going out with friends so wanted to be sure I could have a couple drinks), and I wasn't surprised to get a BFN. Feeling AF symptoms, so she should arrive on time. It's only our second cycle of trying, but I'm starting to worry that we are going to have some real problems TTC. Thinking of ordering OPKs for next cycle, and if no BFP, DH will need to be checked. This is frustrating. And, it's making me have a bad day. :0(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Piinkie have fun with your friends


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks!!


----------



## dontworry

Have fun tonight, Annie! Just relax! Apparently it can take up to 1 year for a healthy couple to conceive. I'm not going to freak out til I hit that year mark. That's when shit is gonna fly around here, lol. 

I got off birth control in October and started trying in November, so this is my fourth cycle trying. Kind of hoping it doesn't take the four months Alex predicted, but we'll see! I'll be happy to get pregnant at all this year really. Just want a baby!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm so unbelievably socially awkward hahaha :)


----------



## dontworry

I don't believe that, knowing you on here, Alex! I'm quite the social person, and especially love meeting new people. :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Some guy introduced himself to me and I stared at his hand and said "I don't know who the hell you are." and kept staring at him until he left. Lol! I was in the middle of a conversation, I don't know you, butt out! So I just sat by the pool table drinking water telling drunken morons off who tried to hit on me. My mum and sister are so social. I dun get it.


----------



## sharonfruit

Well,

They didn't have any FRERs so I had to get a clearblue plus, BFN. I suppose its still early, it says 53% accurate 4 days before AF is due. I hope I'm not ovulating cos then there's like another 2 weeks til I will get AF. And I haven't BD'd this week. I've got some 10miu ICs at home, ill do one on monday when I go home x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morning ladies.
How are you all?
I am just awake... had a dream i got 2 DARK lines on a test!


----------



## dontworry

That must be a sign, Miranda. You must test!! 

It's 4am here and I am just getting into bed lol. Can't wait to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ive had dreams like it before though :shrug:
I went to bed around that time last night, because I was playing MW3
and was getting really good kill/death ratio, and didnt want to go to sleep
kept saying after this game.... ok this is the last one lol
I finally had to stop cause my back was hurting so bad I had to go lay down


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Jess - that's what worries me! I'm kicking myself for not being ready for a LO until last month. I know we want more than one, and I really hadn't planned on having kids in my 30s...so, I'm just aggravated! I figured since the doc said I'm fine to try and I've been of BCPs since October 2010, we'd have a much easier time. How is it that some people who don't want kids get pregnant so easily on accident and I can't do it on purpose?! Blah. AF is coming...she makes me so moody and ranty! Haha.

Alex - you remind me one of my best friends from high school. She was the same way! I always said she wasn't "unsocial," she just had a low tolerance for BS. So, she just didn't care to deal with people she didn't know very often!

Sharon - still have my FXed for you!! Hoping it's just too early to pick it up! :0) Good luck on your next test! xx

QB - it is totally a sign!! I think you should test as well!! FXed for you!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I was talking with my mom in the dream, Cause I was peeing so often I geuss
and she was like, Welcome to pregnancy...
IT was soooo strange!


----------



## flapjack10

Hi ladies! Feeling rough today haha! How is everyone? 

Got my AF yesterday after I got home from work! So that was 28 days waiting for it! Not too bad really!

Piinkiie I know how you feel! It's amazing that people fall pregnant by mistake. All the factors that need to be involved and the fertile window of opportunity is so small! At least you know your baby is planned, wanted and when you see that BFP you will be excited and not regretful!

I've been scoffing pizza and been in my dressing gown all day - so lazy, but got in at half four this morning!:winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Blah, being sick in bed is no fun at all ladies


----------



## flapjack10

Awwww Hotpink hope you feel better soon... :hugs:

Are any UK girls watching Take Me Out tonight? I can't wait to see that horrible lad Damian's date! What a loser!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

thank you flapjack temp this morning went under cover line :cry:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

flapjack10 said:


> Awwww Hotpink hope you feel better soon... :hugs:
> 
> Are any UK girls watching Take Me Out tonight? I can't wait to see that horrible lad Damian's date! What a loser!

I'll definitely be watching it! I feel so sorry for that Chelsea girl. What a nob!!! I'm gunna watch the aftershow on itv2 aswell.

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Blah, being sick in bed is no fun at all ladies

Hope you are ok hun

X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm okay BBH CD1 for me as well


----------



## flapjack10

BabyBumpHope said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> Are any UK girls watching Take Me Out tonight? I can't wait to see that horrible lad Damian's date! What a loser!
> 
> I'll definitely be watching it! I feel so sorry for that Chelsea girl. What a nob!!! I'm gunna watch the aftershow on itv2 aswell.
> 
> XClick to expand...

Me too, the after show's great when you get to find out what happened next! Love it! We were in stitches last week watching that lad! Wonder what he'll say to put his foot in it this week!:haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I'm okay BBH CD1 for me as well

Sorry the witch decided to show :hugs:

Sending you lots of :dust: for next month

X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BBH I'm on a break going to try soy to what it does for me this cycle


----------



## sharonfruit

I only just turned it on, hope I aint missed the tosser on his date!!x


----------



## flapjack10

Nope you haven't missed it! Think they're saving him for last lol!


----------



## sharonfruit

Argh what a bellend I wouldn't have even turned up on the date :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

He just can't stop saying stupid things and now Francis is at it! Booo to all these horrible boys! :wacko:


----------



## boofangie

I've recorded it! soo excited! i feel so sorry for her! at least the whole nation now knows he's an utter knob jockey! I've missed the gossip afterwards though so might see if theres any way of catching up hahah! xxx


----------



## flapjack10

It's so funny! Chelsea's face is like this :growlmad: all the time! The Gossip is a definite must see too! Love it! :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

How is everyone this morning/or whatever time it is? :) I'm being lazy again today! Waiting for AF to go now...


----------



## Bergebabe

Hello all!!!

Take me out was hilarious - he's lucky he's pretty or he'd be in real trouble lol. I don't think he means to be a complete knob just cant quite engage his brain before the mouth starts moving!!!


hotpink - sorry to hear :witch: got you and i hope you're feeling better soon xxx

i am still in bed in my dressing gown right now but really must get up and tidy. got yet another :bfn: this morning, my poas obsession is getting out of hand!! i kinda just wish :witch: would turn up so i can stop wasting tests hehe. 

hows everyones weekends?


----------



## sharonfruit

I've got to pack up this apartment today as we are moving out on wed! X


----------



## boofangie

:-( I hateeee Packing!! :-( good luck! 
Today I'm going to watch the muppet movie and get cocktails with the boyf!  can't wait! xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morniing ladies!
welll... afternoon lol So I slept in a bit.
Whats everyone up to today?
I think we are just going to visit some family for a bit
im so nice and warm in my pjs im not going to want to leave lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey Miranda! I'm heading off to bed soon. Have a dentist appt in the morning. Booooo!

Sharon, bummer you have to pack everything up today.


----------



## Queen Bee.

seems so weird hearing you say you are going to bed soon
As I only just got up lol
time difference is crazzzzy!


----------



## flapjack10

Berge - Sorry about your BFN. Hope the witch doesn't get you, even if are tempted to want her!

Sharon - I hate packing! We moved house last month and still not completely settled in our new place! Hope you like your new place!

Boofangie - I can't wait to see the Muppets, I love them! Have a lovely day with the boy!

QB - I don't blame you! I've only just got out my PJs! All us NTNP/TTC girls deserve a rest!

Hit Girl - Boooo to the dentist! Hope they don't find anything wrong!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Morning all! It's only 8am here! :0) I just got up, but we have a day full of errands to run! Ordered some OPKs and HPTs from Amazon this weekend, hoping they help! Tried to order Conceive Plus from Amazon as well, but they didn't have any...hmmm.

Berge - hope you get a BFP soon!! FXed this is it for you! 

Sharon - I haaaaaate moving. The packing and unpacking is like torture for me! Hope it all goes smoothly for you!

QB and Flapjack - good morning! :hi:

HG - good luck at the dentist! I'm terrified of the dentist, so it's always a hard trip for me!


----------



## flapjack10

Hi Piink! GL getting your errands done! You've made me feel very lazy as I've just watched telly all day and stuffed my face with banofee pie! Well, if your buying OPKs maybe I should do? Haha getting the urge to POAS! :winkwink:

Have you had the urge to POA HPT yet, or still not feeling it?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I took a HPT on Friday night before we went out with friends just to be safe. Since I was feeling so out this month, I wasn't surprised to get a BFN. I won't test again for this cycle unless AF is really late...think this cycle will be longer than 28 days, as she's supposed to be here today and I've not even had spotting yet. I do have tender BBs/sore nipples and light AF cramps. So, she's coming for me...just late! 

I'm hoping OPKs will help, as my cycle seems to have changed in length now. I've always been 28 days...wondering if I'll be 30/31 now? I've never tried OPKs, so let me know if you get some! We'll try them together, and hopefully get to be bump buddies !! :thumbup:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I hate boys.


----------



## flapjack10

Ooooh Piinkiie that'd be fab if we were Bump Buddies! FX! Boo to Af though, she's such a bitch. I'd forgotten how minging and inconvenient it is to have her!

Oh no Alex, what's up? I'm off to read your journal now! Boys are big poohead and bell whiffs!
:hug:


----------



## disneydarling

Hey everyone,

Kind of been a bit MIA this week, been feeling kind of down about the whole TTC thing and don't wanna be moaning on here really. Hope you are all well, fingers crossed we get some more BFP's around here soon!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry to hear TTC is getting you down disney

GL at the dentist HG, we get free dental care for pregnant women in the UK and I'm waiting til I get my BFP to go :haha: haven't actually been in abour 2 years :dohh:

We didn't have much to pack as this was only temporary accommodation for us as my OH got moved here for about 5 weeks for work. Only took us about an hour, and we don't get to go to a new place either, just our humble old apartment, although it is lovely and overlooks the beach :)

PS I love you is on tonight so I think we are going to curl up and watch that and then I've got to go back to uni tomorrow. I need to start cracking on with some work next week as I have done nothing at all this semester.

I think I can feel AF coming for me too, my bbs have gone swollen like they do before AF, although I am still getting headaches and acid reflux. I will be glad to see the back of this cycle, and if AF does show I'm going to get absolutely slizzered on my birthday :haha: (screw the TWW!)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is everyone today?


----------



## MommaAlexis

FOBs cell phone is in my name, so I requested a record of his calls. He apparently has a credit card (didn't tell me that!) and makes a lot of calls when he's "At work, and can't talk." Like, 18 pages of outgoing calls when he was supposed to be working.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh that's not good Alex call the phone #'s and see how they are.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, I would but at this point I'm not sure I really want to know. Like, I know he wasn't dealing drugs because they're outgoing calls. But I mean, 18 freakin' pages, that he tried to make sure I didn't find out about? I mean, it's not looking good. I'm not sure I want to know who those calls are for.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah, I understand.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey ladies.
Hows it going?
Im sooo sleepy/tired... felt like I could sleep at any moment, but its too early!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I feel that way as well QB


----------



## Queen Bee.

felt like this all day, dont think I slept very well last night or something.

EDIT: IVe just realised this is my 1,000th post! woo :happydance: lol


----------



## sharonfruit

I think your pg, any urge to POAS yet?

Yay for 1000 post, hope there's many more to come!x


----------



## Queen Bee.

still dont really feel it, I just think its going to be stupidly late like last time is all.
If I got a really big symptom like.... morning sickness, then Id believe it.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Disney - I feel the same way! Moan away! :hugs: BFPs are coming for us soon, I just know it!


----------



## boofangie

Hey girlies  hope everyone's okay! 
Just seen the muppet movie and it was brilliant 
Yay for 1000 posts! I need to get cracking on getting to a thousand to hahahah! 
An apartment over looking a beach?! Sounds GORGE!! My house overlooks a church a hahahahha!! But hopefully buying some where else this year! 
Hope everyone's good! Xxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

hey boof, are you in the tww yet?


----------



## Bergebabe

Thx sharon for letting me know ps i love you was on, have just watched and bood my eyes out for last hour or so lol. I love that film x


----------



## boofangie

Queen Bee. said:


> hey boof, are you in the tww yet?

Really don't know :-( been using OPKs for first time this month and never got a positive, only faint lines! and I've had them from day 6 to even now which is day 18 so probably missed it :-((( bit disappointed but I'll just have to try again next Month and see what day my girlie times turns up! Haha!  xxxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

maybe the egg just snuck up on when you werent testing :) I say you still have a chance


----------



## boofangie

Yeah maybe! Next month in going to try at the same time every day and record every bit of it! Go abut OCD instead haha! Just a little dissapointed! :-( xxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

a lady told me that you test twice a day like morning then again at night, cause you can sometimes miss the perk.


----------



## boofangie

Yeah I think in going to try that next timeN how are you? We're you this late last month? xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah last time I missed 2 months. 
I think its just my cycles being weird.
probably sorting themselves out again :shrug:
I almost said my pregnancy being weird :haha:
Seriously almost typed that like wtf?


----------



## boofangie

Queen Bee. said:


> yeah last time I missed 2 months.
> I think its just my cycles being weird.
> probably sorting themselves out again :shrug:
> I almost said my pregnancy being weird :haha:
> Seriously almost typed that like wtf?

Hahah sometimes I just speak like I am! I'm so silly! So don't worry!!
2 month?! Gosh! Yeah probably! I hope they regulate for you soon! )
We need to be able to type that we are pregnant haha xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yes I cannot wait til I am!
I am going to shout it to the worldddd!
And we HAVE to be bump buddies!
I want to wait til I am further along to announce it when it happens
but my hubby wont last 2 seconds without blabbing it to EVERYONE!
but I geuss he has the right as a first time father :haha:


----------



## boofangie

Queen Bee. said:


> Yes I cannot wait til I am!
> I am going to shout it to the worldddd!
> And we HAVE to be bump buddies!
> I want to wait til I am further along to announce it when it happens
> but my hubby wont last 2 seconds without blabbing it to EVERYONE!
> but I geuss he has the right as a first time father :haha:

WE DO! 
Hahah aww! Me and my OH are you going to tell just our parents untill 12 weeks! I can't wait to tell them! We've already decided how we are going to do it! We are going to buy a new camer and go to our parents house in turn and show them the camer and say 'let's try it out' and get pictures of me and the parets and as my OH takes it he's goin to shout 'angies pregant' and then take the photos! 
So in the end after we've told everyone we will have lots of lovely photos of everyone's faces when they find out that we can make an album of 
Heeh! I'm more exited about our plan than anything hahahah! X


----------



## Queen Bee.

That is a really good idea!
I dunno how we are going to tell everyone
hubby will probably be so excited that he just announces it all over facebook!
Lol I just got a wild idea of a jigsaw puzzle made of an ultrasound photo!
but they'd probably know what it was before then :haha:


----------



## boofangie

Queen Bee. said:


> That is a really good idea!
> I dunno how we are going to tell everyone
> hubby will probably be so excited that he just announces it all over facebook!
> Lol I just got a wild idea of a jigsaw puzzle made of an ultrasound photo!
> but they'd probably know what it was before then :haha:

Hahah! That would be so cute though!! My my loves jigsaws! She's be more happy about a free puzzle hahaha!  in so tired! I'm relly sorry but I'm going to have to sleep :-( speak soon honey x


----------



## TFSGirl

I was crap at keeping it quiet... I told my dad and step mom first and my mom the next day... then my 2 best friends lol I suck.


----------



## TFSGirl

I am SO lonely tonight, OH is at the hospital with his daughter and I have to work tomorrow :( I am so sad and mushy right now. I'm watching the Grammys just to keep my mind occupied.


----------



## Queen Bee.

its cool hun, Im just gonna graba bite to eat then im heading to bed too.
Goodnight, speak soon and keep me updated! :hugs:
TFS: I dunno how I will be able to stay so quiet!
I have a rather big mouth when it comes to gossip :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Just told DSD's mum that I'm preggo, went way better then I thought!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

What is DSD?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Dear Step Daughter!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh okay got it now. lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Miranda, I didn't feel morning sickness until the end of week 7. Still have it now.

The dentist went really well. My teeth are in superior condition and they were all so understanding and lovely with my nausea (along with my usual all-consuming fear of the dentist). Dentist - tick. Now I've got my therapist appointment on Wednesday. Glad I'm tackling that one. 

Alex, woohoo for the plum! Maybe I'm lacking in the fruit-knowledge department, but I always thought a lime was bigger than a plum. Maybe the limes at my supermarket are mutant ones?


----------



## MommaAlexis

OMFG IM IN SECOND TRIMESTER!! I didn't even notice until you mentioned it, omgomgomgomgomg


----------



## TFSGirl

Alex - totally glad telling DSD's mom went ok.
HG - Glad your dentist appointment was better then expected.

As for myself... Morning sickness has hit me with a vengeance. I woke up at 2 am feeling terrible and then threw up all contents of my stomach. I still feel quite nauseated but not as though I will throw up again... just feeling quite generally unwell. It's 5:30 here and I am about to leave for work, 24 hour shift. I'm not quite sure how this will go.... I might have to tell my chief about the pregnancy sooner than I anticipated. I am also driving today so I can't take any diclectin to calm my stomach... I guess ginger ale and saltene's will have to do.


----------



## Smile181c

HG - I'm also petrified of the dentist! :cry:

Happy 12 weeks Alex! I agree with HG though - in what world is a plum bigger than a lime?! I need to see this :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

TFS, you poor thing getting the pukes so early on! :hugs:

Chloe, glad to know I'm not the only one, regarding the lime/plum situation. :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

:haha: we must have freakishly large limes over here :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Hi guys!

I have to write notes to keep up with all of you! :haha:

*Disney* - Moan away! That's what we're here for and better at us than your OH!

*Sharon* - I can't wait for free dentistry too! Your apartment sounds lovely and that birthday plan sounds tremendous! :wine:

*Alex* - The FOB is such a bell end. Seriously you deserve so much better. I can't even start or I'll just rant on! Congrats on your 2nd Tri and telling you DSD Mum!

*QB* - I'm knackered today! Congrats on 1000 posts! I've not even reached 100 yet! I hope when you do POAS it's gonna be :bfp:

*Boofangie* - My house is next to a Church too! The bells are SO loud, but I like them! That's such a lovely plan to tell your parents I love it! I don't know how we'd tell people... I want to keep it "just us" for as long as possible (and you guys).

*TFS* - Aw I was lonely last night too, my DH was in work. I felt like a right Billy-No-Mates! Sorry to here about the morning sickness!


As for plums bigger than limes - craziness, in my local shop they're not!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hello Ladies!
Flapjack: thank you, I hope so too. but I just cant take a test and see another BFN.
HG: if I am Id only be like.. 5 weeks or something, I just have this feeling that Im not.
I agree with you ladies though, limes are definatly bigger than plums
only just up, stayed up waaay too late last night, Im actually still a lil tired today.


----------



## sharonfruit

Alex, yay for 2nd tri, congratulations & happy 12 weeks

HG, Glad the dentist went well and thats that over with for a while

I POAS today and got a BFN, then peed on an OPK for shits and giggles and got a negative. Going to sit back and wait for the witch, and enjoy myself with lots of soft boiled eggs and alcohol in the mean time x


----------



## flapjack10

sharonfruit said:


> then peed on an OPK for shits and giggles

Only on BnB would you read this! :haha:

:drunk: When is your birthday?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

flapjack10 said:


> sharonfruit said:
> 
> 
> then peed on an OPK for shits and giggles
> 
> Only on BnB would you read this! :haha:Click to expand...

So true


----------



## dontworry

Its 5am and I haven't gone to bed yet! Not very tired at all (of course I yawned as I wrote that). 
My opks are supposed to be in the mail today!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

everytime I mention OPK's to my hubby he says... "we'll see"
Its frustrating.


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: QB you may not even need them! 



> When is your birthday?

 March 4th! The big 21! Argh getting old! I'd like to be a mummy before I turn 22 :)


----------



## TFSGirl

In regards to the plum/lime thing; I too have never seen a plum larger than a lime, but from what I understood on thebump website, the fruit relation to babu size I think has to do with weight, not specific size.... And I guess a plum is more dense than a lime, therefore heavier..? That's the only thing I can chalk it up to.

I'm at work now and still feel like garbage, oh morning sickness, you are a cruel bitch. Although I suppose I am relieved to have it a bit....


----------



## Queen Bee.

I could see me purchasing a load of them and then finding out I am indeed pregnant.
Just my luck lol


----------



## sharonfruit

> In regards to the plum/lime thing; I too have never seen a plum larger than a lime, but from what I understood on thebump website, the fruit relation to babu size I think has to do with weight, not specific size.... And I guess a plum is more dense than a lime, therefore heavier..? That's the only thing I can chalk it up to.

Very wise words x


----------



## Hit Girl

Who wants to go to the supermarket and get this fruit situation sorted, Mythbusters style!? :haha: I'd be right into that... doing up the spreadsheet and recording all the results, followed by a lengthy email to 'thebump'.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ok since im going to the shop a lil later.... Im going to compare them
I have to now :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Yesssssssssssssssss. OMG Miranda, I want to be there! We'd totally nerd it up with the fresh produce. :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

yes!
Lol could you imagine the strange looks we'd get? :haha:
Omg so much fun!
Girl you needa live closer lol


----------



## TFSGirl

Lmao amazing!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Mmm OMG.....Crazy Core Skittles!!!
they are the BEST!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Week 11: Lime

Average size: 1.6 inches, .25 oz.
Fingers and toes are no longer webbed...
More on what baby's up to >>
Week 12: Plum

Average size: 2.1 inches, .49 oz.
Almost all vital systems are fully formed...
^^ found that on the website with all the other fruits! :D


----------



## sharonfruit

Crazy core skittles sound amazing, tell me more x


----------



## Queen Bee.

have you tried them before?
Flavours: strawberry watermelon....mango peach...cherry lemonade...
blue raspberry lemon...melon berry!!! 
They are my favourite !


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh my, no never but I am going to as of this evening!! They sound amazing. Skittles have always been one of my favourite sweets.

*MAN I need to lose weight *


----------



## Smile181c

I am not a fan of crazy core skittles :sick:


----------



## Queen Bee.

the melon berry ones are the best.
They seem to vanish too quickly :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Is anyone a fan of Percy pigs? From marks n Spencer? I've just had to make a special trip there to get a bag - could it be the start of my cravings?! Haha. Or is it just me being greedy?

X


----------



## flapjack10

> March 4th! The big 21! Argh getting old! I'd like to be a mummy before I turn 22 :)

 - OLD! I'm 26 - now that makes me feel OLD! I can't believe I'm the same age as most of the characters are at the start of _Friends_! :shock:

lmfao at the image of you guys going into a supermarket to buy hundreds of limes and plums! 

I can't really talk about Skittles. I have a major addiction to them so I'm going to keep out of this discussion... :)


----------



## sharonfruit

> Is anyone a fan of Percy pigs?

I LOVE percy pigs!

One time I decided to really push the boat out and get the Percy Pig and Friends, but the sheep just werent the same. Percy Pig is the _one_!!! x


----------



## Bergebabe

flapjack10 said:


> March 4th! The big 21! Argh getting old! I'd like to be a mummy before I turn 22 :)
> 
> - OLD! I'm 26 - now that makes me feel OLD! I can't believe I'm the same age as most of the characters are at the start of _Friends_! :shock:
> 
> lmfao at the image of you guys going into a supermarket to buy hundreds of limes and plums!
> 
> I can't really talk about Skittles. I have a major addiction to them so I'm going to keep out of this discussion... :)Click to expand...

AAGGGGHHHHH HOW JEALOUS AM I!!!

I turn 32 in March and still no LO! oh how i wish i was 21 again hehe x


----------



## flapjack10

> AAGGGGHHHHH HOW JEALOUS AM I!!!
> 
> I turn 32 in March and still no LO! oh how i wish i was 21 again hehe x

You're only as old as the man you feel, Berge! :winkwink:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm not a fan of percy pigs either! Does anyone like these?? I think they're AMAZING! They're strawberry jelly sweets :thumbup:

best sweets EVER


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'll be 20 right before this baby comes!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alex I was was 20 as well when my son was born.


----------



## sharonfruit

> I'm not a fan of percy pigs either! Does anyone like these?? I think they're AMAZING! They're strawberry jelly sweets

I've never tried them. I love pink and blue fizzy bottles though x


----------



## Queen Bee.

I like fried eggs (the candy)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Pigs in a blanket sound so good right now


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Is anyone a fan of Percy pigs?
> 
> I LOVE percy pigs!
> 
> One time I decided to really push the boat out and get the Percy Pig and Friends, but the sheep just werent the same. Percy Pig is the _one_!!! xClick to expand...

I LOVE PERCY PIG BUT HATE HIS FRIENDS TOOO! ahahah!!

hey girlies :hugs:
any one got anything planned for valentines?
Ive just been for a day out with my parents  went for a walk around a little country town! was really cute! 
Just about to make fajhitas?!?! for tea mmm!! (don't know how to spell it haha)
hope everyones okay!  xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Wtf?? I didn't even TOUCH the screen on my phone and all of a sudden it's tellin me I am trying to report Angie's post??! Stupid touch screen. 
Sorry Angie, hope nothing came out of that :(
I'm a fuckin lump at work. My chief told me I look like shit and said I better not spread what I have to my crew.... Lol yeah pretty sure I won't!


----------



## boofangie

TFSGirl said:


> Wtf?? I didn't even TOUCH the screen on my phone and all of a sudden it's tellin me I am trying to report Angie's post??! Stupid touch screen.
> Sorry Angie, hope nothing came out of that :(
> I'm a fuckin lump at work. My chief told me I look like shit and said I better not spread what I have to my crew.... Lol yeah pretty sure I won't!

hahahah! i have a touch screen and I'm AWFUL with it! i must phone people accidentally about 10 time a day!

and thats so funny! I'm guessing he doesn't know lol!but it will be so funny when you tell them! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

May the ladies crew members would love the spread of what you have :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

> Wtf?? I didn't even TOUCH the screen on my phone and all of a sudden it's tellin me I am trying to report Angie's post??! Stupid touch screen.

:haha: You were trying to report her for bad mouthing Percy Pig's Farmyard Friends, weren't you!!! :rofl:

I'm doing feck all for V day, at uni 9-5. Roll on the good times :rofl:


----------



## Bergebabe

flapjack10 said:


> AAGGGGHHHHH HOW JEALOUS AM I!!!
> 
> I turn 32 in March and still no LO! oh how i wish i was 21 again hehe x
> 
> You're only as old as the man you feel, Berge! :winkwink:Click to expand...


haha very true - have been going backwards for the last two years to meet him in the middle, so technically next birthday im 28 :thumbup:

i love those fried eggs - well any soft jellies really!

not much planned for v day, am cooking oh a nice meal as we're off to london for 2 nights at the weekend. i managed to book a hotel for 2p for two nights as its just opened and was doing a promotion. just wish the being there would be so cheap, i bet we spend a fortune!


----------



## boofangie

Bergebabe said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAGGGGHHHHH HOW JEALOUS AM I!!!
> 
> I turn 32 in March and still no LO! oh how i wish i was 21 again hehe x
> 
> You're only as old as the man you feel, Berge! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha very true - have been going backwards for the last two years to meet him in the middle, so technically next birthday im 28 :thumbup:
> 
> i love those fried eggs - well any soft jellies really!
> 
> not much planned for v day, am cooking oh a nice meal as we're off to london for 2 nights at the weekend. i managed to book a hotel for 2p for two nights as its just opened and was doing a promotion. just wish the being there would be so cheap, i bet we spend a fortune!Click to expand...

HOW GOOD IS THAT! have a lovely time! I'm sooo jealous!!

Im going to liverpool tomorrow for a walk around the docks and some shopping  try and make OH spoil me haha....doubt that ;-) xxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

hey ladies, whats everyone up to tonight?


----------



## Bergebabe

hey qb, im babysitting my two nephews tonight so my sister gets a valentine night out - theyve gone away for the night and the boys are being super good which is always nice!

i hate it when its overnight though as oh has to stay at ours because we have a dog so its a night on my own booooo. he came and saw me for dinner though x

how about you?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Not much just sitting about the house watching tv with hubby.
really bored, nothing to do really booooo


----------



## boofangie

aww how cute! Im sat in watching corrie and going to watch the new Justin Timberlake film! (in time  xxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

We are watching Grimm, Thought it sounded interesting!


----------



## boofangie

:shrug: not heard of that show...


----------



## Queen Bee.

Portland detective, Nick Burkhardt, has seen some gruesome crime scenes, but nothing prepares him for the strange visions he begins seeing: seemingly regular people momentarily transforming into hideous monsters. A visit from his only living relative reveals the truth. Nick has inherited the ability to see supernatural creatures, and as a "Grimm," he is tasked with keeping the balance between mankind and the mythological. A reformed "Big Bad Wolf" becomes his greatest (and also reluctant) ally and confidant. It's not long before his work as a policeman leads Nick to the criminals he once thought were only found in fairy tales. Written by L. Hamre <<< thats what its about


----------



## sharonfruit

2p for 2 nights, thats amazing, hope you have a great time x


----------



## boofangie

now that sounds like my sort of program! haha!
has any one been watching that documentary 'coppers'? its so funny!! 
xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

nope not seen it!
Oh btw... Im a huge nerd lol
Im in to all that mythical stuff.
I like to watch those tv shows where they look for big foot 
or the yeti or anything else in that category :haha:


----------



## boofangie

haha! i love documentarys! it sooo stupid! it couldd be about ANYTHING! and i get obsessed with it! haha! xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im not sure Ive ever seen one.
maybe in school but yeah lol


----------



## TFSGirl

My body is too tired for these long shifts...


----------



## boofangie

tfsgirl said:


> my body is too tired for these long shifts...

:-((
love


----------



## dontworry

Miranda - Totally love those Skittles. MMM! (New GG tonight!) I also really like Grimm. Tbh I hate the main guy, lol, but I love see all of the stories. It's like a fairytale version of CSI or Law and Order or something, lmao!

What the heck is Percy Pig?

Chloe - those little things look like little coke bottles? We have root beer and coca cola flavored ones too. Very yum!

Got my OPK's this morning! 40 of the OPKs and I think 10 or 20 pregnancy tests. Woo! I peed on my first one at 4 pm and got a negative (really light second line). It was so exciting seeing two lines though, lmfao, even though it doesn't mean a baby! I am super thrilled to find out when I ovulate though. Will probably do 2 a day when they start getting darker? Does that sound right? Maybe one at 12 noon and another at like 4pm? 

Also, we're doing a whole lot of NOTHING for Valentine's Day! I will be babysitting all day, and the roofer is supposed to be coming by to take a look at the roof and give my landlord an estimate, since it's still leaking. :( OH has the day off but will be sleeping all day long. Not really a huge fan of V Day anyway!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay, I just might have a Job.


----------



## dontworry

Great news, Jenni! Congrats if it happens!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm so exhausted, lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I would only be working friday-sunday work 36hours but get paid for 40hours


----------



## Hit Girl

That's awesome news Jenni!

Jess, I ADORE your new avatar.


----------



## dontworry

I do too! Thanks HG. :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes it is HG I just can't wait


----------



## boofangie

Congrats!  sounds brill! HG I miss youxxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I just I hope get the Job


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm okay with being a single mom. I'm happy. I look good, girls and guys STILL want me, even if I'm pregnant. I got asked out on two dates this week. I'm healthy, eating soup and a fresh tuna sammich. I have a healthy baby, who has an amazing half sister who still loves me. I have a good family, and good animals. We're gonna be okay!


----------



## dontworry

Great PMA, Alex. :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

PMA? Hehe Omg I'm gonna use a british word. I feel daft! Ouuu british slang!


----------



## dontworry

Positive Mental Attitude. 

I didn't know what it meant til Chloe said it! :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

PMA! Like PMS, only opposite haha


----------



## Hit Girl

Angie I miss you too! :hugs:

Alex, I'm glad you're seeing the situation for what it is - really positive!


----------



## flapjack10

Hi ladies!
We had our V day celebrations last night. Had some nice M&S food and chilled out! Jon got me some lovely red roses (I only ever ask for flowers - I love getting them)! I got him The Inbetweeners and South Park season 14 on DVD, so we watched South Park last night - how romantic haha!

Loving the PMA Alex! 
How is everyone today?
Happy Valentine's Day to all you lovely gals!

Xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Morning ladies!! I'm starting what will be CD30 today, and am a bit confused. I've always had a nice, neat 28 day cycle...until this month. CD30, and I don't even have spotting yet...? Took a HPT on Friday (which should have been CD26) and got a BFN. No wonder it was negative...my cycle is all of this month!!! Hoping my OPKs come soon, so that I have something more reliable than just CM to go on!

Something is off, but I have no idea what it is! Ugh, bodies can be so frustrating!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

In other, non-ranty news, Happy Valentine's Day!!


----------



## Shehaam

hi I'm new here to...


----------



## Bergebabe

happy valentines day people :kiss:

pinkie, aggghh how annoying, our bodies love to mess with our minds :wacko:

how is everybody today?


----------



## TFSGirl

Happy Valentines' Day, ladies! I am finally home. I think I will sleep the rest of the day... wait for OH to come home.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Happy Valentines' Day Ladies


----------



## flapjack10

Hi Shehaam :wave:

Urrgh piinkiie! Why to bodies like to play with us?! Raaa! :growlmad:

We had a new oven delivered today, but they can't install it because the wiring in our house is 1970s dodgy!

^^^By the way that is not meant to be a euphemism! ^^^

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hello beautiful ladies, happy Valentine's day to all and also lots of baby dust! 

I don't have any news. Just trundling along, taking my pre-conception vits and trying to lose weight before Mayday! Also spending lots of time with my friend and her delicious newborn. I got his first smiles, heh heh heh.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well ladies today is my first day of Soy and so far so good.


----------



## flapjack10

Your signature is so cute Jenni :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

flapjack10 said:


> Your signature is so cute Jenni :)

Thank you one of my friend from another forum made it for me


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hello Lovelies!
Happy Valentine's day!
How is everyone?
Im good! in a pretty good mood today!


----------



## flapjack10

Hi QB! Glad your in a good mood!

I'm looking up OPKs and eating...a...flapjack, surprisingly enough!


----------



## Queen Bee.

i had to look it up lol
amazingly I have all the ingrediants in the house cause its only 3 :haha:
I might try them!


----------



## nlk

happy valentines ladies!!

do you have anything nice planned?! me and OH are just staying in...gonna cook a nice meal though:thumbup:

as soon as i get the most awful assignment completed that is...


----------



## Queen Bee.

we are staying in tonight.
Just bought some pitta breads and Imma fill it with bacon cheese and lettuce :D
BTW while I was at the shop I was comparing the plum and lime
( really a lemon cause there were no limes)
And my hubby walks over and was like...
Hubby:"what are you doing?...."
Me:"uhm...Nothing....just uhm... looking" :haha:


----------



## boofangie

Hi girlies! This is a silly question but I was wondering of any one else gets this or knows what It could be, basically, I O today and my stomach/bottom is crmping! (I've not BD) but it like hurts when I walk and making me feel sick....I got this last month too! :-( is it normal? Haha! xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Queen Bee. said:


> we are staying in tonight.
> Just bought some pitta breads and Imma fill it with bacon cheese and lettuce :D
> BTW while I was at the shop I was comparing the plum and lime
> ( really a lemon cause there were no limes)
> And my hubby walks over and was like...
> Hubby:"what are you doing?...."
> Me:"uhm...Nothing....just uhm... looking" :haha:

:rofl::rofl:

I'm in work until 9pm - not very exciting! :roll:


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww bummer!
At least you got us to entertain you til work is over lol


----------



## dontworry

Happy Valentine's Day, girls! <3

We're doing pizza and drinks tonight, methinks! I have to babysit most of the day and Terr will be sleeping, so most of the day will be spent watching Barbie lol! Hope everyone else has better plans than us!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, today is my DSD Birthday so we just stay home every year


----------



## MommaAlexis

Heartburn can suck my bic!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That mean the baby is growing hair Alex


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hehe, it's gonna have really thick hair thanks to FOB. AND good teeth. (Mine are less then perfect lol) At least he gave them that!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MommaAlexis said:


> Hehe, it's gonna have really thick hair thanks to FOB. AND good teeth. (Mine are less then perfect lol) At least he gave them that!

So, is the FOB going to be in the baby life or do you not know yet?


----------



## sharonfruit

Alex, what does FOB stand for? x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Father of baby, and I highly doubt it. He pulled a runner the day of the ultrasound.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MommaAlexis said:


> Father of baby, and I highly doubt it. He pulled a runner the day of the ultrasound.

Awe, that's to bad he's going to miss out on everything


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im about to watch the new episode of gossip girl!!! :D :D :D


----------



## TeirrahBea

im 14dpo tomorrow, and i cramped baaaddd last night for like 10 seconds which would have been 12dpo, and cramps today once the same, so i think its AF :( i dont really know as i had irregular periods, then went on bcp all the way until the start of 2012. this was my first real cycle, and i OV'd on 14 dpo exaccttly! so im hooopping soo much that im regular, it'll make the baby making much easier. but idk if im cramping from AF or pregnancy. probably AF :( 
i want a baby so much, but this is only my first month ttc xx


----------



## dontworry

https://i42.tinypic.com/14yb8ch.jpg

They're so negative! GAHHH! I'm testing again at 4pm - does that sound like enough time in between or should I do them at 12pm and 6pm instead? Should I even take another one tonight or should I just test again tomorrow at 12 and see if it gets darker at all, and if it is, then test again in the evening? HELP!


----------



## sharonfruit

Teirrah, what a lovely name - how is it pronounced? Welcome, good luck for your first cycle, hope you caught the eggy. Keep us updated if AF arrives, or not.

Jess what CD are you, I'd wait til it gets a bit darker to test twice a day


----------



## dontworry

I'm CD11 today. 
I'm thinking I'll wait til it gets darker to test two times a day. My OPKs didn't come with instructions (besides on the package, but it just tells you how to dip them and what is a neg/pos result) so I'm trying to figure out how I should use them. I don't want to waste them!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hope they get darker soon Jess


----------



## TeirrahBea

Thank you :) Its pronounced (TEE-ah-RAH) and i'll be sure to keep updated, its so much easier whenwe support eachother :) xxx


----------



## dontworry

Meeeee too, Jenni! Terron asked me what happens when they don't darken at all throughout the month, and I told him that means I probably didn't ovulate that month (if it happens) and he freaked out. :( Poor guy. He is getting really nervous and thinks he's broken. I told him I'm more likely to be "Broken" than he is!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Jess Have you tried soy yet I mean I'm taking them now this morning was my first day you can stalk my blog and read what I'm taking.


----------



## dontworry

That Cassava stuff sounds cool!! 

I am trying to take it slow with the TTC thing... well, with how much I'm involved in it, anyway. I told myself I'd try OPKs this month, and probably Conceive Plus in a few months if the OPKs aren't working. We're really in no rush to get pregnant, other than wanting to be preggers before my birthday. But honestly, it doesn't really matter! :) I will put Soy on my list of things to try though, if it doesn't happen in the next few months!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Like my blog say i've been on it for 3 days now I think it will work but twin wowzer that would be a blessing


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

here the link to it
Cassava


----------



## sharonfruit

Jess I'm a bit like you, I really want to be pregnant but its more practical for it to happen November onwards. But I am so impatient, very month when I get AF I'm like, oh well, the later the better really, in my practical head :haha:



> Thank you Its pronounced (TEE-ah-RAH) and i'll be sure to keep updated, its so much easier whenwe support eachother xxx

Really lovely, like a tiara crown! I might add it to my list of potential baby names. I like Tamara, and Katiya, they all sound similar. I love the spelling of your name :)
I'm not really fussed on boys names, I think I will let OH pick, with my approval :haha:


----------



## dontworry

The way its in my mind is, the later on I get pregnant, the better chance I'll have at getting employed beforehand. And every day that goes by, I'm getting older! I told Terr that I wanted to be pregnant by the time I turned 22, but really, 22 is just as "young" as 21 is, in most people's eyes. So what does it matter?

Question - Do any of you follow blogs? I just started one a few days ago and am really enjoying it, but I want more to follow up on and read. I've got Jenni's bookmarked!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I love reading blogs


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Where is your follow button Jess


----------



## sharonfruit

I've never really looked at a blog, BnB takes up too much of my time nevermind anything else to throw into the mix!



> And every day that goes by, I'm getting older! I told Terr that I wanted to be pregnant by the time I turned 22, but really, 22 is just as "young" as 21 is, in most people's eyes. So what does it matter?

I get this, I want to be 21 when I give birth, so that doesn't give me much time, I'll settle for 22, I want to be the first out of my friendship group though, so my baby gets spoilt rotten as the first born. My chances are looking good for that, many of my friends aren't in long-term relationships :thumbup: unless someone has a 'mistake' x


----------



## dontworry

Ummmm, have no clue! I've just added a "Follow Me" thing where you can add your email to it, but idk how to just get a regular one, like a Feed button?


----------



## dontworry

Wait, have just figured it out, Jenn!  That took some research haha. I literally just started it a few days ago so there isn't a bunch on there, but I'm having fun with it. Been researching post ideas/challenges to do in the future!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Then you have it set up so no one follows you go to you dash board and then go to pricavy sittings to change it


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Nevermind I'm your first stalker :haha:


----------



## dontworry

sharonfruit said:


> I get this, I want to be 21 when I give birth, so that doesn't give me much time, I'll settle for 22, I want to be the first out of my friendship group though, so my baby gets spoilt rotten as the first born. My chances are looking good for that, many of my friends aren't in long-term relationships :thumbup: unless someone has a 'mistake' x

See, most of my friends have already had kids. I am almost the last one in my group of close friends to have a baby. :( Granted, many of my friends are older than me (some by a decade). But if we do get pregnant soon, it will be my grandparent's first great-grandchild, which would be AWESOME. I think my family would really spoil the shit out of them!


----------



## dontworry

Woohoo, first stalker! And my first comment, haha!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

LOL, I love stalking blog like surrogacy blog OMG they make me cry.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

But the thing is how did you get your title of your page like that


----------



## dontworry

I was looking for Headers (that is what they are called) and found the background and put it into a photo editor that I downloaded, called GIMP. I put my own text on it in the fonts that I liked and then put it as the header! It was a lot simpler than I expected. I can try and make you one, if you wanted? 

I am going to try to get into making siggys and stuff. I used to make really awesome MySpace layouts with custom designs and wrote all of my own HTML. Now I've forgotten half of the crap I learned! I want to pick it back up again so I can format my entire page myself.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sure I would love one made Really girly for a baby girl though thank you


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Checking in before date with DH! Still no AF, and less "symptoms" of her than I had before...no more cramps, just sore BBs...? Grrrr. :growlmad:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Ouu, GIMP, do you run a linux jess? :)


----------



## dontworry

Sore boobies are the worst. :(


----------



## dontworry

I have no idea what a linux is, Alex, lmfao.


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's an operating system. GIMP is the main photo editing software on there haha. I didn't even know other operating systems had it!


----------



## sharonfruit

I remember all that html stuff on myspace. I was really good too. Totes lost it now though. X


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm awesome at HTML lol. My dad used to do programming for computers so I picked it up at a young age. ;)


----------



## dontworry

Oooh I just downloaded it online! Lol my sister told me about it a while back and had forgotten all about it. I love it! Still learning all of the tricks though.

Jenni - 

Spoiler
how does this look? https://i40.tinypic.com/2zsnsjl.png
I just threw it together using what I had on the computer already lol.
To put it on Blogger, you do this:
Right click the picture and click "Save Image As". (If you can't save the image, then right click and press "View Image Info" and copy and paste the URL to the image)
Open Blogger, and go to Design, then Layout.
Click on the spot where your current Header is. It should be the one that says Wanting A Baby Girl. Click Edit.
Upload the image from your computer in the spot it says, "Upload".
Make sure to click the option that says, "Instead of title and description".

Let me know if it works!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lol, OMG what is myspace :haha: It's funny that we know how to do all of that back than, but now nope.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im so going to frape my husband!! :haha:
because the post he put on there about me!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Love your blog, Jess. :)


----------



## dontworry

Aww, thanks.  Just dippin' my toes into right now. I hope that one day, I'll have tons of readers! 

I really can't stop listening to Lana Del Rey today! Born To Die is just beautiful. So haunting!


----------



## TFSGirl

Today has been the single biggest let down in Valentines Day history. I've been trying to be so happy and positive lately but this week has just turned out to be such a drag and it's only Tuesday. Poor baby trying to grow in this depressed body :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

I spent it with my doggie and reading pregnancy books.


----------



## TFSGirl

My doggy is visiting my sick friend for the week to try to lift her spirits :( and as I work 2x 24 hour shifts this week it doesn't make any sense to take him away from her and then bring him back :( so because I actually expected OH to do something, anything really, I ended up being let down and alone. At least I've learned not to expect anything from anybody


----------



## TFSGirl

Sorry. Don't mean to be such a downer. These hormones sure don't help...


----------



## MommaAlexis

:hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: TFS


----------



## MommaAlexis

I hate when they do updating on our tickers. Urgh


----------



## dontworry

Feel better, Chels. <3 :hugs: Baby will be just fine. You're allowed to be sad sometimes!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Announced it on Facebook! hehe


----------



## dontworry

I saw that, Alex! And what a nice way to do it. Your grandpa sounds like he was a great man!


----------



## MommaAlexis

He really was great. I miss him very very much. He's the one I'm (purple) hugging in this picture! My sister is on the ground. :coffee:

One year, time flies.
 



Attached Files:







9221_150077631150_587586150_3999692_3363675_n.jpg
File size: 69.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dontworry

I'm sure you get told this all the time, but you and your sister look like twins. Crazy!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha oh yes! We get mistaken for each other all the time. The only difference is I'm covered in tattoos. but people who haven't seen her in a while assume she just got tattoos hahaha. Oh well. It was worse in high school. We had the same haircut/colour/piercings and no tattoos. We shared clothes and were in drama class together. It got annoying! She's my big sis! :)
Hehe photo spam!!

This is my mom me and sister too! It just goes on and on.. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







306761_245585808812116_100000820975512_618217_2003427176_n.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dontworry

Gorgeous women! You will have beautiful kiddos.


----------



## Hit Girl

Chelsea, I'm sorry you feel so poopy. :hugs: My hubs has been interstate all week for work which has really sucked. 

Great photos Alex!


----------



## dontworry

We're watching Breaking Dawn Pt. 1 tonight. :haha: I love my man. I love that he puts up with the movies. He actually enjoyed the books too! Bahaha.

I just made a new siggy until I hear about my other new one. LOL Love it.


----------



## flapjack10

TFS - :hugs: Hope you feel better soon! :flower:

OMG Jess that signature is amazing!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess - that signature is definitely your best so far!!! I love it!


----------



## dontworry

BAHAHA! I'm glad someone can understand!  I have been feeling really creative lately.


----------



## Hit Girl

I love hearing that!! Yay for graphics and feeling creative!

Hey, do you guys have those 'My Family' stickers that people put on their cars over there?


----------



## MommaAlexis

We do!


----------



## dontworry

YES! I have a superhero themed one bookmarked on my computer, as well as a zombie themed one. LOL! We don't have any on my car though. We have a Monster sticker on our car (as in the horrible, gross drink) and we also have a Darwin sticker. We're always nervous it will offend people lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

Well, I saw a car today with this sticker AND I WANT ONE!!!

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170561296995


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, I applaud your Darwin sticker. :thumbup:


----------



## dontworry

LOL Those stickers rock!! 

Our Darwin sticker is in a Christian fish... like this: Linky! 
I really love it, but Terr's family is Christian so he always worries when we visit them lol. I couldn't give a crap.


----------



## flapjack10

I've never seen those 'My Family' stickers before, don't know if we have them here!

We have loads of Baby on Board signs. When I see someone driving with BoB sign and there is no "Baby on Board", I always feel like it's false advertising!

I love it on The Simpsons when Homer says, "Look what I got! Now people will stop intentionally ramming our car.":haha:

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hehe AWESOME! Oh lordy it's 5 am and I'm still awake!


----------



## dontworry

It's 2am and I happen to be quite drunk at the moment, but I'm happily spelling correctly! I hope! I don't see any red lines so I'm happy!


----------



## MommaAlexis

You're good! Hehe. The grammar Nazi in me isn't loading it's guns.


----------



## flapjack10

LOL! Get to bed you naughty girls! 

It's 10am and I'm in work - obviously not doing _much_ work! BnB's too addictive!

:shhh:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha we're all baaaaad!


----------



## dontworry

BnB IS addictive! So addictive. I can't stop refreshing the damn page.

We're watching _Friends With Benefits_ with JT and Mila Kunis, Quite liking it!


----------



## Bergebabe

hello lovelies!
the horrid :witch: arrived today, i pretty much knew she was coming but still feel a little down. oh well on to next month! 

hows everyone today? dontworry, that films very funny!


----------



## Hit Girl

That Darwin fish is fantastic!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Sorry to hear your AF rocked up. x


----------



## dontworry

I am loving it, Bergebabe! Very good so far. :) Sorry that AF showed up, but you're right - on to the next month! Gotta stay as positive as possible. :)


----------



## Laura91

Hey ladies :hi:

Sorry I haven't been on in a while but I'm now back to stalker duties and catching up on everything :coffee:

*Flapjack* : I'm glad it's not just me who should be working! x

*Jess* : I loved Friends with Benefits! Hope you had/having a good night (still unsure about the time difference :haha:) x

*Bergebabe* : Sorry about AF :hugs: x

*HG* : How are you? x


----------



## dontworry

It's 3am here, so idk what time difference that is.


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry to hear AF shows Bergebabe, onto March ey!!! I'm still waiting for AF to show her face!

Jess I absolutely loved friends with benefits, and it made me love the name Mila for a girl, but its quite similar to Mia, which is common. x PS your siggy is amazing I wish I could make stuff like that x


----------



## flapjack10

I'm being extra naughty now because I'm not in my office, but on a desk with my manager 8-[ - ALT/TAB is my saviour!:ninja:

Sorry about AF, Berge! :hugs:

Onwards and upwards! :thumbup:


----------



## sharonfruit

I love being naughty, and I love getting told off.

I'm such a kid, it gives me an adrenaline rush :rofl:


----------



## dontworry

To be fair, I didn't make the majority of the siggy! I found a picture on a fan site for Doctor Who, and added the text and made it much smaller than normal.  Nothing really original! I will be working on original stuff later this week though, I hope. :) Its so much fun!!


----------



## Bergebabe

thanks peeps xxx at least i can have a drink on my weekend away yayy

was admiring your sig too, it made me giggle :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Oooh yeah you are going to London aren't you, you'll have a great time, get a bit tipsy :haha: I'm definitely going to test again if I have a drink this weekend and AF hasn't shown... just incase :rofl:

When do you go, this weekend? x


----------



## Laura91

*Flapjack* : I generally have the office to myself but a couple of days a week there's others in here which means i'm too busy to come on :growlmad: damn work haha!




sharonfruit said:


> I love being naughty, and I love getting told off.
> 
> I'm such a kid, it gives me an adrenaline rush :rofl:

:rofl: I also just read on another thread that your name isn't actually Sharon?! I totally thought it was :haha:! x


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: No, I defied you.


I made my name sharonfruit on here because I was eating a sharonfruit when I registered and it was just the first thing that came to me. I actually have an Aunt called sharon who I hate with a passion, so kind of funny that I get called sharon. Call me Shar, I dont mind that :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

*Laura* I know! People are so inconsiderate! People keep on ringing me asking for help, God! You'd think I worked on a _Helpdesk_ or something?! Oh, wait - I do! Still it's so annoying :haha:

Yeah, Sharon is an imposter! I was shocked too! :rofl:


----------



## sharonfruit

I'd change my name but I dont think you can? x I have a really uncommon name, its Turkish, so if anyone from RL stumbled across me on here I'm sure they'd know it was me!


----------



## flapjack10

Nah, don't worry about changing your name! It's just funny when you've got something in your head and then it's not the case. Happens all the time on t'internet!

I'll just call you Shar

xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

I just had to google what a sharon fruit is and I see it's a persimmon! That's lovely. :)

Flapjack, almost every time I see your name, I want pancakes. :haha:

Just had a really awful moment. I was sitting on the loo in the middle of twosies and next thing I know my head is over the tiles and I'm fully dry-wretching. I felt the vom in my throat but I was determined not to do it because I couldn't face cleaning it up. It's just me and a bucket on the couch now. Why does DH have to be interstate this week?


----------



## flapjack10

> Flapjack, almost every time I see your name, I want pancakes.

Hehe me too! Although in the UK Flapjacks are actually this - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flapjack_(oat_bar)

Although the pics don't do their tastiness justice!

I hope you're ok! I hate being sick, but I can't really sympathise with morning sickness! :sick:

At least you know you're having a "healthy" pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

HG now I want Pancakes may have to makes some for my son and I now:haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey ladies!
I had another positive pregnancy test dream....
was like 3 of them this time all came back positive!
Blah its in my dreams and everything lol
I think its cause I want it so badly!


----------



## Bergebabe

oh HG poor you!! make sure you look after yourself while he's away and you can guilt him when he gets home hehe

sharonfruit - i cant believe your names not sharon!! im sure i've called you it before so SORRY lol. 

will def be getting a little tipsy now at the weekend - thats one of the worst thing about ttc, spending half of each month as if you ARE pregnant! maybe if i did this the whole month i might have more luck ha! but am going to have 9 months of being good soon (hopefully) so hanging on to my two weeks of bad each month as long as i can. 

mmmm i love flapjacks specially dipped in chocolate!


----------



## sharonfruit

I completely agree! 

And if you BF its more like a year and a bit!!!


----------



## flapjack10

Queen Bee. said:


> Hey ladies!
> I had another positive pregnancy test dream....
> was like 3 of them this time all came back positive!
> Blah its in my dreams and everything lol
> I think its cause I want it so badly!

:hugs:
:dust:

I hope it will happen for you soon!

When it does maybe you'll think, "Oooh deja vu - this is just like my dream!"


You definitely deserve a drink Berge - hope you have a lovely time this weekend! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

I hope it happens soon too!
am soo hungry right now, but im trying to wait for hubby to wake up
before making food, so I dont have to cook twice lol
so lazy of me :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Hey girls, i havent put it on my journal yet but I've had some bleeding today. Dark but still there. Got an appt with my GP in 40 mins and hopefully they'll refer me for a scan.

Wish me luck :cry:


----------



## sharonfruit

> Hey girls, i havent put it on my journal yet but I've had some bleeding today. Dark but still there. Got an appt with my GP in 40 mins and hopefully they'll refer me for a scan.

Oh Chloe my thoughts are with you right now, I'm hoping for the best possible news, remember HGs little miracle, try not to worry yourself too much. lots of :hugs:, hope they can get you a scan ASAP xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Smile181c said:


> Hey girls, i havent put it on my journal yet but I've had some bleeding today. Dark but still there. Got an appt with my GP in 40 mins and hopefully they'll refer me for a scan.
> 
> Wish me luck :cry:

Chloe :hugs: try not to worry hun.
as Sharon said! Stay positive!


----------



## dontworry

HG - the dry heaving sounds awful. :( You need a friend to call while Hit Man is away, so they can come take care of you! 

I've been told that you can actually still drink while breastfeeding. You aren't supposed to drink enough to where you can feel the effects, but apparently as soon as you no longer feel buzzed, you're able to breastfeed... Personally, I don't like drinking that much to be really caring lol. I only drink now because I've got nothing better to do and it gives Terr and I an excuse to go crazy, lol! I don't plan on drinking at all when I'm breastfeeding...

Which brings up a question for you gals! How long do you plan on BF, if possible?

I really want to do it more than a year, preferably til they wean themselves off. Will probably be heartbroken when it happens. :( 

Miranda - GO GET A TEST, DAMNIT! If you don't, I will seriously MAIL YOU ONE!

Clo - Positive thoughts, babe! I'm definitely sending tons your way. Hoping its nothing. <3


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh man, this Soy is making my BBs hurt so bad.


----------



## MommaAlexis

My bestfriend pumps and she drank and then pumped when she got home. She was going to feed it to her little man but apparently the milk smelt strongly of alcohol. Don't know if she was off her rocker or not, I don't drink anyways haha. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alex your going to BF? If so that wonderful hun.


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks girls. Been to the docs and I have to wait for a call from the epu. Won't be until tomorrow morning though. For all you ladies across the ponds, its 19:15 here right now :)

I've had no more blood since and cramping doesn't seem any worse than normal so I'm just doing my best to keep a PMA :thumbup:

About to grab a McDonald's now (naughty I know but I NEED one :haha:) then off to chill out with mat and the kitty :thumbup:

As for BF I want to do it to at least 6 months to a year then will re assess lol


----------



## TeirrahBea

I took a pregnancy test today in the evening, and it came out like this within the three minutes. Its a FRER . i dont know what to make of it? In real life, its slightly pink in mine and my OH's opinion, but im scared its just in my head!!!! xx

https://img109.imageshack.us/img109/3945/unnamed1s.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MommaAlexis

Same here girl. 6mo-1yr then see. My whole family is formula feeding, and my best friend is the only girl I know who's exclusively breastfed. She loved it, and it really is great for bonding and everything! Haha one day she passed out breastfeeding but her boob fell out of Xavi's mouth. I didn't want her to wake up cause she hadn't slept in days so I put her boob back in Xavi's mouth lol. She woke up and laughed at me!  Best friend - no boundaries.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I see a line! Test again in a few days!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hey everyone, there's been a little bit of an argument in a thread. Just read through, I think it starts on page three. I tried to quell an argument and even after clearly stating I didn't agree with the girl but she didn't need to be talked to like that, this lady still says I agree with her. Oi! Opinions? Am I out of line here?

Linky

P. S. The miscarriage was a long time ago, and I didn't want kids at that point. I will say that it got me thinking about kids much sooner then I would have though.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Jess: I think it would cost a lot to mail it :haha:
I cant bring myself to test!!
Currently doing jigsaw puzzles with hubby! :D


----------



## dontworry

It will cost less than flying out to you and forcing you to pee in a cup and testing for you!  Plus its only an IC so it won't be heavy and I could just stick it in the envelope!! ;)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I see a line


----------



## Queen Bee.

I could just imagine you trying that jess 
what would our other halfs think :haha:
hubby also thinks that buying a test would be a waste
since we didnt really BD around the time.


----------



## flapjack10

I think I will BF for 3 months exclusively then a mixture of BM and formula. But I'm not sure! I hope I will be able to BF I've known of people who can't... :(
I hope your ok Chloe. My friend had bleeding too and it all turned out fine.:hugs:
enjoy your maccys!


----------



## dontworry

Tell him I'll give him a cookie if he has you test!  We need to know, either way! I'm more anxious/excited than you are, missy!


----------



## Queen Bee.

If I started having morning sickness, I think he'd have me test.
but he doesnt like seeing the Negatives.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I was going to do both, but after seeing how expensive formula is.. Eeek.. I don't know. It depends on my financial state then.


----------



## sharonfruit

Teirrah I see a line, keep us updated!

Chloe, are you going to work tomorrow or just chilling out and waiting for the call?

Well done for the PMA - you are right, its probably nothing to worry about!

I haven't really got any idea how long I will BF for, as long as feels right I guess. I think 6 months x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I am for sure that I'm BFing my baby I was going to with Aiden, But he was in the NICU for 3wks I pumped and took it with me when I seen him everyday.


----------



## boofangie

i think i'll BF for 6 months ish! I want my OH to be part of the experience so i think i will switch to formula if its easier! i don't know! xx


----------



## dontworry

I want to breastfeed but I also want Terr to get some feeding time in, especially if I'm not home or tired, so I'll be expressing the milk and storing it if/when I can.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I don't have the worry of bonding time with FOB so it really comes down to finances.


----------



## dontworry

We have resources in my town that if you don't breastfeed, they will provide you free vouchers for baby formula, as well as milk and veggies and other little things. It's called WIC (Women Infant Children) and is really nice - don't you have anything like that there?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Not that I know of, but there is many free samples you can sign up for online. I want to mainly breastfeed anyways, and would add in formula to my pumped milk at most, at night because it's supposed to help them sleep better and has some different vitamins.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I have WIC in my Small town too We used it for about a year after Aiden was born then never sign up for it again


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh Chloe! Sending you MASSIVE hugs. :hugs: I wish I could be there with you. Spotting/bleeding is truly shithouse. I completely understand what you're going through. God, the first time you see that blood on the paper, your stomach flips inside out. Sending you all my love. Please let us know as soon as you can. I'm sure you will be absolutely fine. x (Yay for Maccas!)


----------



## MommaAlexis

hurray for lime!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I agree with Alex...yay for limes! :O) I love seeing what kind of "fruit salad" we have going on every week! So exciting!

AFM...is it bad that I want to convince DH to BD tonight to see if it will bring on AF? :rofl: I just need her to fly on in so our chances for March aren't ruined with some crazy, psycho, 100 day cycle or something!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Mmm. BLT bagel and a muffin. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I been so tired this cycle


----------



## Hit Girl

Annie, not strange at all. You're definitely not the first to do that. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Happy 11 weeks HG! :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

I took a nap and now I can't sleep! BOO! The wind is so loud here that it feels like our little house is going to blow right over.


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, it may blow away and land on a witch with cool shoes. The story writes itself, really.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I painted my nails all black, got my black outfit on... I feel better haha! Now if only I had some skinny jeans that fit :(


----------



## dontworry

HG - True dat!! We haven't blown away yet. I would totes steal them shoes, though.

Alex - I love painting my nails black because it makes me look that much more pale lol. Right now I've got them really bright red. I found a brand of nail polish that's uber cheap and fantastic, so I bought a blood red color and a bright cherry red one, so I've been wearing those a lot lately. I really love painting my nails, and I almost never have bare ones, but my nails are really short and ugly. I hate growing them out too long though because then I'll be changing a diaper or something and all I can think about is poop getting stuck under my nails... BLEH!


----------



## Laura91

*Shar* : You imposter! :haha:

*Flapjack* : I hate when the phone rings at work, don't they know I'm busy doing personal things?! :haha:

*HG* : Sorry about the morning sickness :hugs: at least its a good sign of a healthy baby :thumbup:

*QB* : When will you test?

*Chloe* : Hope you're okay hun, will keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

*Teirrah* : I see a line! How many DPO are you? 

*Alexis* : Just tried looking at the link and it doesn't show it all anymore?


----------



## Smile181c

Another quick update from me. EPU called this morning, and I have a scan at 11:40 on Monday morning - I just have everything crossed that I have a sticky bean on board!


----------



## Laura91

*Jess* : I love doing my nails too, I never have unpainted nails. T hates the smell of nail varnish for some reason - I love it :haha: I wear pinky/reds too :thumbup: Mine don't grow properly because I've had acrylics for that long they've made my nails weak but I can't wait to get my nails done properly for my birthday, I've been without them for too long :(


----------



## dontworry

Good luck, Chloe! Sending lots of love and good thoughts your way. <3


----------



## Laura91

*Chloe* : Good luck, I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs: x


----------



## Smile181c

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Good luck for the scan Chloe, annoying that they are making you wait til Monday, 

xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Laura91 said:


> *QB* : When will you test?


If/when I get pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## Smile181c

Definitely annoying. As if I'm not going out of my mind enough? they make me wait an extra 3 days. *huff*!


----------



## sharonfruit

:cry:
Have a duvet weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Hit Girl

Chloe, so happy to hear you have a scan on Monday. I know ALL about waiting for those things. Watch DVDs, like a marathon of your favourite tv show or a whole heap of your favourite movies over the weekend. Take it really easy but keep your mind focused on fun things. I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine, beautiful.


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I'm definitely gonna be taking it easy till Monday. Will get Matt to get the Harry Potter DVDs or something cause we were talking about doing a HP marathon :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Harry Potter makes EVERYTHING better. :)


----------



## Smile181c

:thumbup:

Aw Matt just sent me the lovliest text and it made me cry at work :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Aww Chloe that's so sweet of him! :hugs: Get those feet up missus!
I'll have my F&TX for you on Monday! 

I love red nail varnish! ATM I've got purpley varnish on, but's chipped and looks a state!


----------



## Hit Girl

HP-a-thon - excellent. :)


----------



## sharonfruit

HP sounds good, I've been meaning to do a HPathon as well.

Ive got purple glittery nail varnish on, I'm going to stop wearing it though because you literally have to scrape it off with a sharp object :/


----------



## Smile181c

I only paint my nails if I'm wearing fakes (which I don't do very often). My nails are quite short, so when I paint them I feel like a bit of a fool :haha: I am in the process of growing them (I stopped biting them!) so once they've got a bit of length again I can start using all my polishes!


----------



## Hit Girl

I saw a segment on one of those morning shows the other day. It was about safe beauty products you can use while you're pregnant. As far as nailpolishes go, OPI and Butter London didn't contain any nasties. I've got a bottle of Butter in Frilly Knickers. I think I'll be painting my nails this weekend. :)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Butter in Slapper is one of my favorites!! I'm literally addicted to nail polish!


----------



## dontworry

I wish I could afford to buy the nice kinds. I've never trip OPI, or Butter for that matter lol. I love the name "Frilly Knickers" though!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

So, ladies do you all have your baby names pick out already?


----------



## dontworry

We have a lot of ideas but nothing 100% yet!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lol, I know Jess Boy names are harder to pick than girls are.


----------



## flapjack10

Boys names are so much harder! My friend had some really silly boy names that her husband disagreed with because, the baby would have been bullied at school! She told me her husband disagreed with her and then told me the names... I said "If you going to call him any of those names you may aswell just call him Gaylord and get it over with!" Luckily she had a girl called Rose, awww! :baby: 

I like Thomas for a boy as it's my Dad's name, but everyone calls him Tommy. My OH wants Anthony because it's his Dad's name, but we had loads of lads in my school called Anthony and they were all naughty! Also, his Dad gets his surname passed down why should he get his first name too!? 

I think we'll just have to steer clear of any names after Dads...

I've always loved Evelyn for a girl... :blush:


----------



## dontworry

I'm trying to make a deal with Terr that he can choose the boy's name and I can choose the girl's name. He doesn't like ANY girl names because he wants a boy. As if that matters to his penis, who is doing the real choosing of the gender!


----------



## Bergebabe

i never paint my fingernails because as soon as i do they break!! not sure why that is. love funky colours for my toes though. 

chloe - massive hugs for your scan, willbe thinking of you xxx i did a hp athon not long ago, is definitely worth the time invested :thumbup:

i have just started a name list. originally i wanted poppy for a girl but it has become very popular so ive gone off of it. i also love Evelyn, but at the moment am swinging towards Avalyn with Ava as a shortening. 

for a boy i tyhink we're pretty much decided on Trent, although also love Austin. 

who knows, got a LOOOONNNNGG time to change my mind hehe


----------



## flapjack10

LMAO! 

It's a contentious subject in most households! It's so hard not to associate a name with a person you already know or a famous serial killer or something! 

You could like a name, but then think, "Oh, but I hate such and such and they're called it", or "I knew a girl called Thingy and she was a slagbag".


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I want a girl Jess, I already have my boy.


----------



## flapjack10

Avalyn's lovely Berge :)

Your boy names are cool too! I can imagine if you had a little boy he would be one cool dude!

How are you feeling today Berge? PMA?


----------



## Smile181c

We're on Ella Sarah for a girl at the mo and Oscar Daniel for a boy x


----------



## Bergebabe

more pmt than pma today! also just realised my birthday falls in my next 2ww booooooooooo lol 

haha its funny that we have the boys name decided and not the girl because i REALLLY want a girl hehe. although oh wants a boy first then a girl. not sure how cool they'd be though, im a bit more odd than cool hahah

flapjack, where in the uk are you?


----------



## Bergebabe

they're both beautiful names, i particularly like Oscar. 

oh i agree about the names reminding thing! i accidentally told my sister i liked lola for a girl and she named her bloomin dog it!!


----------



## flapjack10

Smile181c said:


> We're on Ella Sarah for a girl at the mo and Oscar Daniel for a boy x

I love Ella and Oscar they're gorgeous!

Booo to your birthday being in the 2ww! Maybe it'll distract you?

I'm in Cheshire!

I love Lola, mostly because I'm a big kid and love _Charlie and Lola_ the kids TV programme!
It does remind me of Copacabana by Barry Manilow though, "Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl..."


----------



## Smile181c

I've lost count of the amount of times I've been told Oscar is a dog's name :dohh: I felt really iffy about it until recently I found out someone named their cat Chloe (my name) and now I feel okay again! :thumbup:


----------



## flapjack10

LOL^ Well, I've never met a dog called Oscar, but I have met a little boy called Oscar and he was super cute!

Also, there's Oscar Wilde one of the greatest writers ever! And the Oscars as in the Academy Awards, which were named after someone's uncle. See - people, not dogs! It's fine!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

We have several names picked out...I have my favorites, and OH has his. Don't think many are the same. :dohh:

I tend to like last names as first names...and boy names for girls. Some of my current favorites are Sloane, Sutton, Spencer, Emerson, Hudson, Easton, Harper, Reagan, Finley...some of those being boy names, some being girls, and some being either!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya ladies!
We already have our names picked.
If we have a boy he will be named after my husbands great grandfather
he always tells me how he was his hero.


----------



## flapjack10

They're great Pink! I love Sloane - reminds me of Ferris's girlfriend in _Ferris Bueller's Day Off_


----------



## Bergebabe

xopiinkiieox said:


> We have several names picked out...I have my favorites, and OH has his. Don't think many are the same. :dohh:
> 
> I tend to like last names as first names...and boy names for girls. Some of my current favorites are Sloane, Sutton, Spencer, Emerson, Hudson, Easton, Harper, Reagan, Finley...some of those being boy names, some being girls, and some being either!

Oooh i like lots of these, wow its sooo hard!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey Chloe - sending lots of positive vibes your way. My cousins wife had a bleed at 10 weeks and was worried sick. She had a scan and her little bean was still there hanging on. She's now due in 4 weeks and has had no more problems at all with her pregnancy. I'm keeping everything crossed for you

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

I LOVE boys names for girls. Ie. Shane, Jordan, Charlie, etc. Totally bad ass.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG, Look like I may have the Job ladies.


----------



## boofangie

I know what you mean about last names as first names! I also like names that begin with the first letter of the surname...hehe! We never speak about girls names as i know OH reallllly wants a boy, but last night we just chatted and we both said we'd like an Older sort of name for a girl name, Like Mabel or Eric for a boy..I wish I could talk about names without my OH getting a bit freaked out, he always feels like I'm a bit to obsessed haha xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hotpink_Mom said:


> OMG, Look like I may have the Job ladies.

That's great news :happydance: Well done! When will you find out for definite?

X


----------



## boofangie

Hotpink_Mom said:


> OMG, Look like I may have the Job ladies.

Congrats! x
:hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, my interview is next week so I may start working next Friday.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MommaAlexis said:


> I LOVE boys names for girls. Ie. Shane, Jordan, Charlie, etc. Totally bad ass.

I love the name Jorden for a girls name I have a friend her name is Huntis like hun-tis instead of hunter.


----------



## MommaAlexis

So, I'm sure you've all seen me have an argument or two with someone in the forum, and I'm totally rational and respectful. Since announcing it to everyone that I'm pregnant though, ohhhh my god. If I disagree with ANYONE about ANYTHING they tell me to calm down and I'm just being hormonal. Oh lord, no. 

*I'm not being hormonal, you're just an idiot!*

Yerk! Can't wait until people quit treating me like I'm insane. Annoying!


----------



## Hit Girl

I don't know anything about this argument. What's going on?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Nah I just meant if I ever actually do argue with someone, I'm not going out all guns blazing screaming at them lol.


----------



## Smile181c

I hate when people blame all your actions on the hormones :dohh: it's okay when i do it, but no one else is allowed to :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Well done for getting an interview Jenni! :thumbup:

Well, I think all you preggos should _calm down_ it's clearly just your hormones.:laugh2:

JOKE!


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl:


----------



## sharonfruit

> Well, I think all you preggos should calm down it's clearly just your hormones.

:rofl:


----------



## Hit Girl

That needs to be put on a t-shirt. Or at least a novelty mug.


----------



## boofangie

Haha!!! Amazing! Do you feel hormonal allthe way through pregnancy? I'm a right cow the week before my witch, probably end up having no fiends by the end haha xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I was pretty hormonal during my 11 weeks of pregnancy :haha:

More sadness than angry though, I'd end up in floods of tears at the news every night :shrug:


----------



## sharonfruit

Then I'd call OH and be like 'What sort of cruel world are we bringing an innocent child into :cry:' :rofl:


----------



## flapjack10

sharonfruit said:


> Then I'd call OH and be like 'What sort of cruel world are we bringing an innocent child into :cry:' :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

I know I shouldn't laugh but :haha:

I cry ALL the time, it's ridiculous lol I cried yesterday cause in a text Matt wrote 'our baby' :dohh: I was at work too!


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> Then I'd call OH and be like 'What sort of cruel world are we bringing an innocent child into :cry:' :rofl:

That is so cute hahah! xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Smile181c said:


> I cry ALL the time, it's ridiculous lol I cried yesterday cause in a text Matt wrote 'our baby' :dohh: I was at work too!

I think that's really sweet! I'd cry at that too!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hello ladies
hows everyone?
Im just having my first cuppa coffee and munching some carrot cake slices! :D
so starting off the day right, een though its after 3pm :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Hi QB - have you tested yet? :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Nope!
I just need a HUGE symptom or something!


----------



## flapjack10

mmm carrot cake! :thumbup:


----------



## boofangie

I LOVE CARROT CAKE!

and QB- i admire your patience, i would have gone mental and used a thousand tests by now haha xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

I feel so tired today, but im not sure how.
I went to bed at 5am and woke up at 2-2:30pm.


----------



## Queen Bee.

My solution to not testing is not having any in the house :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Well done on being patient QB! Patience is virtue they say! Hopefully it'll pay off big style!


----------



## boofangie

when do you think you'll test? are you just going to wait and see if you miss another period? xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im normally not so patient... but I dunno this time, I just think I should wait


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think If I am pregnant Id get morning sickness before my next period is due.
Then It'd be a huge give away. so Id test then


----------



## Smile181c

QB your huge symptom is no period! :haha: do you not want to know either way? I'd be going insane! :haha: not everyone gets morning sickness -look at me, I haven't been sick once :smug:

:rofl:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I just dont think its a proper symptom because I msised 2 months before. :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Morning, afternoon and good evening ladies


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am actually starting to want to test.
but at the sametime I dont.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Give it some time QB then Test


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ladiessssssss
where are you all at tonight!?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Honestly I had like 1-2 weeks of being a hormonal sap, now I feel totally level headed and normal, and have since a few days after my BFP. I'm sure they'll kick me full force eventually.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I been On all day and this thread is quite today.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I went out to the mall in a hot hot dress, tights and heels. Nothing like still looking smoking at 3 months pregnant. (The dress never fit me before cause i didn't have the boobs for it haha)

Not sure where everyone else is


----------



## Queen Bee.

Me and hubby were talking and we think we will stop TTC for a while.
We have so many things we are going to be doing soon, and it just wouldnt
be the right time to get pregnant. I know that I dont know if I am or not yet,
but If I am we will just take things step by step.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I came home from work early...AF cramps were bad today. Boo. Can't wait to be without her for 9 months!

Tonight, we're having dinner at our favorite restaurant with a couple of friends...she is expecting, and she became a psychic during her pregnancy apparently. She figured out DH and I were TTC, so she's actually the only person outside of DH, myself, and all of you who knows about all this!

It's only 3:45 here, so have time before dinner. What are all you lovelies doing?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

QB - will you still be around in the forums? I'm glad you both could agree on what's best for you right now...I think I have tunnel vision, and need to be reminded to relax on the TTC front pretty often. My poor DH. Hoping that you get your BFP when the timing is right! xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thank you Pinkie!
of course, I can't leave my girls!


----------



## MommaAlexis

It feels weird when you actually GET pregnant, for me it was like that heartbreaking need just disappeared. Poof. then I was like, I don't know why I was so desperate? took me a while to realize it was just because I'm now actually pregnant, that need is gone. And it's hard to remember! I'm still not showing and don't have much baby stuff to look at so I don't FEEL pregnant yet. It's weird! I feel like a normal girl my age right now, because that need is finally gone but I don't feel like a mom yet. Haha I'm sure in a few months time I'll be very excited! It just all seems so far away right now and I have SOOO much more on my plate, I need to get my job back, find a place, do a shit ton of paperwork. By the time I'm set up again I'll probably be in third trimester.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Alex: Are you not having morning sickness?
I thought you would be since you are 12 weeks.
I checked a calculator and the furthest along Id be (IF I were pregnant)
6 weeks and 3 days...
But you'd think there would be a sign? (other than AF not being here)


----------



## MommaAlexis

I did for a while, not actual morning sickness but if I smelled something bad on an empty stomach I'd get sick. I think I was getting sick from where I was staying though because the day I moved away I stopped throwing up and haven't in three weeks. also barely any mood swings and boobs aren't sore anymore. so, I just feel chubby not pregnant lol.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ohh, well think I will just wait and see then.
I dont want to think oh I must be preggers, only to find out Im not.


----------



## TFSGirl

Ah how I have missed you ladies. Work was so long yesterday. I was thinking of waiting to tell work but to be honest I don't want to risk having a big fire and either breathing crap in that affects the baby, or getting overheated and passing out/hurting the baby. I am off until next weekend so I think OH and I are going to have a talk about it and figure out the best course of action.


----------



## Queen Bee.

whats everyone doing tonight?


----------



## dontworry

https://i42.tinypic.com/avoupe.jpg


So today's is really dark, but not dark enough I don't think? What do you girl's think? I have lower back pain and a slight cramp in my right side (ovary).


----------



## Queen Bee.

They look REALLY close to me, if you arent O-ing yet, you are about to!
Get BDing chick!


----------



## sharonfruit

I think you'll be oving within the next day or 2. What CD are you?

Just went to see extremely close and incredibly loud, it was very sad x


----------



## dontworry

Maybe CD13 or 14? I can't remember because I don't have my phone on me lmao!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OH My tomorrow will be my last day of soy :happydance:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I just asked hubby if he seen a point in testing this month.
He said nah, look at all the other times we've tested and nothing!
:shrug: so I dunno if we will test this month, unless he starts to think there is a chance


----------



## boofangie

Jess- Ive read today that its best to have sex before ovulation for a better chance at conceiving! I can find you the link, so I'd definitely BD and at least get some spermys settled in there for when egg releases ;-)

QB- your so patient, i'd be like SCREEW OH, IM TESTING haha  xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im soo happy at the minute we are sitting here talking about baby names! :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, QB.


----------



## boofangie

hotpink- whats soy? x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Soy :
Like crack, but for TTC women.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MommaAlexis said:


> Soy :
> Like crack, but for TTC women.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Soy Isoflavones


----------



## boofangie

just googled it, never heard of it! and still a bit confused! but i'll be interested to see how Hotpink finds it x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

boofangie said:


> just googled it, never heard of it! and still a bit confused! but i'll be interested to see how Hotpink finds it x

On ebay


----------



## dontworry

Ang - we did BD thankfully! Even before I tested my urine lmao. We BD'd around noonish and then I tested at 2:15pm and got that dark test. I just tested again around 9pm and I got a super light one again...

I'm not up to much tonight, just watching my shows! Terr will be taking his phone so I won't be online to chat. :(


----------



## flapjack10

Good morning ladies! Nearly 11am here! Spent the night with my hubby having chippy tea and some pink fizz! We also watched Rhys Darby's stand up - very funny!

Alex - Well done on being a smokin hot mama! Lol bet you're doing all pregnant ladies a service!

QB - I hope you're still going to be around on here! 

Pink - AF cramps are rubbish! Hopefully she'll be gone soon enough! How was your meal out - anymore psychic predictions?

What does soy do?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Soy Isoflavones is a natural Clomid


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey ladies, hows everyone?
Its too quiet in here lately!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm doing great QB and I know it is so quiet


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thats great! :)
Im good too, but hubbys PC decided to break for no reason,
So now we have to try to get it repaired, if we cant I geuss we will be buying a new one.
blah electronics!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That not good QB


----------



## flapjack10

Hi girls! I'm just having some pizza, wine and watching men in drag dance! 
Having a quiet night in. How about everyone else? 
xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Just sitting about watching tv shows.
bout to make a late dinner though im starved


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey girls. Me and hubby are in for the night. Waiting for Harry hill's TV burp and take me out. I love it. No likey no lighty! 

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

BBH: how are you? havent seen you on much lately.


----------



## flapjack10

I'm watching telly too, watching that Just Dance Sport Relief thing. Can't wait for TMO! Don't know how they'll top that awful Damian guy. Let the pork see the chop! Haha!


----------



## TFSGirl

Hey girls! It has been a buy quiet in here lately, sorry about your hubby's PC, QB. My Internet is on the fritz so I'm logged in on my phone. Tougher to type his way but ah well. I'm in today too, super tired and naustead constantly. Trying to think of new things to eat since everything I have eaten lately I have thrown up and thus I have acquired an aversion to practically EVERYTHING. ugh.


----------



## Queen Bee.

try some ginger ale and crackers.


----------



## flapjack10

Oh no TFS! Hope you find something to keep down! I'm on my phone too it's so tricky to type on and it keeps deleting things grrr!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm on my phone as well but I have no problem with typing at all.


----------



## flapjack10

Does anyone else think that Stephanie on TMO has got the voice like the smell of gas? Everytime she talks I just chringe! 
xxx


----------



## dontworry

Hello loves! 
Waiting to pee on another stick today lol. Waiting til 2pm methinks, then again at 7 or 8. Unfortunately I won't be able to have sex at all until tomorrow night, as I have a friend over visiting! :( Lol very excited to hang out with her though! She's one of the only ones that know I'm TTC. Hopefully we'll stay up super late and wander around the open stores in the early hours of the morning. :haha:

Besides that, nothing is new! :( My friend did buy me two little newborn outfits that were on sale at WalMart. One looks like a police uniform and the other looks like a fireman's uniform. They are TOO CUTE!


----------



## flapjack10

That sounds like a lovely evening even if it does mean no BDing!

Awww those outfits sound soooo cute! 

I saw an Elmo outfit the other day! I love Elmo sooo much and have a t-shirt.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I bought my SD a cow suit, complete with little ears on it and everything, it's a winter coat kind of outfit though. I was totally in love with it, although I have no pictures of er in it. She's finally outgrow it and SD's mum is giving it back to me for my LO now! YAY! This jacket thing was just too cute. :)


----------



## flapjack10

That is amazing Alex! Can't wait to see a pic of your baba in it! We bought my friend a bear one... fab!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> BBH: how are you? havent seen you on much lately.

Hi queen. I'm good thanks. Just really tired and have nausea all day long. Some days I don't even feel like leaving the house. Haven't actually been sick yet but I'm worried I will. All the women in my family had severe hyperemesis in pregnancy which makes me 25 times more likely to get it so I'm kind of expecting it to turn that way! I'm ok though. Just trying to rest as much as I can.

I see AF hasn't arrived yet. I know you don't feel too positive this month after only BDing once but I'm still keeping everything crossed for you and your DH....

Hope everyone else is ok

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

BBH: Thanks, Just waiting it out!
Sorry you have bad MS, maybe it will ease
once you are in your second trimester


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks queen. I'm not complaining as I wouldn't have it any other way! And the outcome is going to be so worth it! :)

Let us know if you do decide to test. 

Been reading back through the thread and you said you'd test if you had any symptoms of pregnancy. Well, tiredness and backache are!! Not that I'm trying to pressurise you or anything. Not everyone gets morning sickness

X


----------



## flapjack10

Hello ladies!
I've got a question about POAS...
I've never done a pg test or OPK before and hoping to be able to do a pg test in a few weeks!
Do you actually POAS or pee into a cup and dip the test in? Do you get a cup with the test, or have you got your own pee cup?

Sorry to ask! I'm just completely ignorant when it comes to this. I feel like a right plonker asking...:wacko:


----------



## disneydarling

flapjack10 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I've got a question about POAS...
> I've never done a pg test or OPK before and hoping to be able to do a pg test in a few weeks!
> Do you actually POAS or pee into a cup and dip the test in? Do you get a cup with the test, or have you got your own pee cup?
> 
> Sorry to ask! I'm just completely ignorant when it comes to this. I feel like a right plonker asking...:wacko:


I've tried both methods, peeing in a cup is way easier for me. I just have a special cup that I use. I always worry about not getting enough pee on the stick if I do it the other way... sorry if that's TMI lol


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Morning ladies! I've been so busy this weekend...went to (my favorite thing ever) roller derby last night, and was a great time as always! AF seems to be tapering off, so I'm excited to get down to business for March!

Flapjack - I pee on the FRERs and Digis, but my ICs are pee in a cup. The cup is easier for me, but not enough of a difference for me to always use a cup. My advice is to invest in ICs! Makes you feel way less guilty to POAS so often! I got 50 on Amazon for $7.


----------



## flapjack10

Cheers girls! There's no such thing as TMI on here haha!

My OH asked me before if I wanted him to buy me a special pee cup! It's sweet, but definitely something I'd thought he'd never say to me!
He's so excited though he can't help himself. I'm gonna have a look on amazon now.
What are the best ones? What's miu or something? Some say different numbers miu?

What's roller derby, Pink? Sounds cool! I'm glad AF is going! St. Paddy's BFP!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi flapjack :hi:

I always peed in a cup then dipped the test in. I used a small tuppaware pot as my pee cup! I was worried if I attempted to poas I wouldn't get enough on or would miss altogether! I've never had any practice at aiming!

As for the miu, the smaller the number the more sensitive the test is therefore the earliest you could get a BFP. The lower number tests pick up on smaller amounts of the HCG hormone which you produce in pregnancy. I think the most sensitive you can get are 10 miu

X


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks BBH! Going to have a look on Amazon now and get some cheapies! I can't believe how much they are in the shops, so expensive! :shock:
My OH says if I get 50 can he pee on one to check he's not pregnant! :roll: Boys! :)


----------



## disneydarling

flapjack10 said:


> Thanks BBH! Going to have a look on Amazon now and get some cheapies! I can't believe how much they are in the shops, so expensive! :shock:
> My OH says if I get 50 can he pee on one to check he's not pregnant! :roll: Boys! :)

HAHA, I know my husband would do the same if given the chance:haha:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Roller derby is a bunch of girls on roller skates going around a track trying to earn points. They earn them by passing opposing team's members...there's falling and shoving and slamming involved...so fun!

10miu just means the test can pick up less hCG like Disney said...10miu/mL. For comparison, a blood test at the doctor's office can pick up 1miu/mL. So, 10miu is pretty good! That's what mine are. I think some other common tests that aren't "early response" are 20miu.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

disneydarling said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks BBH! Going to have a look on Amazon now and get some cheapies! I can't believe how much they are in the shops, so expensive! :shock:
> My OH says if I get 50 can he pee on one to check he's not pregnant! :roll: Boys! :)
> 
> HAHA, I know my husband would do the same if given the chance:haha:Click to expand...

I think it's a man thing as my hubby would probably do the same! I was going to buy some tests if AF had arrived last month. I only took my first ever one in my fourth cycle. It was negative :( I just bought some poundland ones for that. You can get a twin pack for £1 (I've since found out that Home Bargains sell twin packs for 89p!!).

It was 5th cycle when I got my BFP. I used the other poundland test first then when I saw the faint pink line appear, went straight out to asda and bought a twin pack of FRER tests. Got another BFP on one of those then bought a digital (can you tell it still hadn't sunk in!?). As if that wasn't enough I used the spare FRER a few days later and was so happy to get a darker line. That was nearly 3 weeks ago. The other day though I started to worry for no reason and bought some more poundland tests (like the first BFP I got). The line cane up so quickly and was so dark that it was practically purple! It was the best feeling. I've now got another spare poundland one so think I might save it until a couple of weeks time just to reassure me again! I think in obsessed! 

You are right, they do cost a fortune. The ones in poundland are cheaper but you can't beat the deal you can get with the Internet cheapies. If I were you I'd defo order the 10miu as they can detect a BFP earlier than the other ones 

Good luck when you do come to text. And sorry my message is so long! I've rambled on a bit! :)

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

hey ladies!
How are you all? :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi queen. I'm good thanks. More importantly how are you?

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im pretty good, trying to stay warm!
im just reallllllly bored... hubby is asleep so I feel lonely lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

The thread is alive again


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hotpink_Mom said:


> The thread is alive again

Yay :happydance:

Queen - don't be bored - you've got us :thumbsup:

I'm cold too. Got the heating on full blast. Just waiting for my chicken dippers and chips to cook in the oven. I've been eating really healthily lately so fancied something different!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ive been eating fatty foods... I should really eat healthier.
Ive gained weight or something cause where you used to not be able to grab
you can now lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Is there any charters in here?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

There's nothing wrong with love handles! We need an extra layer of fat when it's so cold! I wouldn't worry about it hun.

Well I can honestly say that me and my sweetpea thoroughly enjoyed our chicken dippers and chips!! I just hope my LO doesn't expect it all the time when she's a toddler!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

I havent at anything yet.
I thinking BBQ chicken breast, maybe some mac and cheese :D


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Mmm.... I want what you are having!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

:lol: Come on over, it'll be done when ya get here


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Haha, I'll catch the next flight!

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

I had bacon and eggs for breakfast! yummy!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ahhh finally the house has heated up!
Im excited cause the new episode of Desperate Housewives comes on tonight :happydance:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm getting annoyed when guys hit on me right now. It's like, omg, I obviously have other priorities!


----------



## TFSGirl

I wish I could eat delicious things... All I can even stomach for breakfast right now is fruit smoothies... And I have a HUGE aversion to poultry and meat right now.... Just thinking about it makes me turn green.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've gone off hot drinks. My hubby is still in the habit of asking me if I want a cuppa in a morning and I feel so sick to the stomach when he does! It's so strange! I used to love tea

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

I don't like hot bacon anymore! (Love it cold still) Hot food/drinks make me yucky. I still like tea, if it's like room temperature.  so I add in cold water after it's done steeping.


----------



## sharonfruit

I still like hot drinks :rofl:


----------



## boofangie

I've never been a really hot drink person, or fizzy drinks! i literal live of robin sons juice! i swear I have a problem hahah xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I dont like juice. I drink water and hot drinks and fizzy pop if im drnking drinking x


----------



## dontworry

Lizzy/flapjack! - I do the same thing as disney! I have a special cup that I hide in the bathroom (so nobody else uses it). I think its meant to be a dipping sauce cup actually, lmao! I just use that to pee in, and dip my stick in there. If I try to pee directly onto the stick, I always piss all over myself and make a gross mess. And LOL at your hubby's comment about peeing on one himself!

Annie - I've always wanted to try roller derby! Is it like Whip It?! Lmao. It looks so intense.

Miranda - I'm doing well today! Just got a bit of an upset stomach from drinking some wine last night. It tasted like BUTT. I am looking for something to eat but can't decide on a single thing, so don't feel like making anything at all!

Alex - Now I want bacon and eggs. I might be able to do that since I just went shopping. Woo! Good idea! PS - don't be annoyed, be flattered! They probably can't tell that you're pregnant yet. 

I still like hot drinks too, lmao. I love me some coffee or tea, or hot cocoa! Mmm my favorite. :) What is everyone else doing tonight? Sounds like most of you are stuck in, just like me! I've got 3 seasons of shows to watch though so I think I'll be okay. :D Peed on some more sticks! I have no idea what's going on or when I'm likely to ovulate, or if I already have. I will have to post another picture in a minute.


----------



## dontworry

Here are my OPKs so far:
https://i41.tinypic.com/119qwlz.jpg
https://i42.tinypic.com/6fpfsp.jpg
https://i39.tinypic.com/2qt9tau.jpg

So no idea what's happening. It looks like the one from CD14 (Feb 17) was the darkest but I'm not sure... the ones after that look weird and the ones from today and yesterday look lighter but not by much. I wish I knew what I was doing!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Id say O-day was the 17th


----------



## dontworry

That's what I'm assuming right now. Right after I took my test at 2:15 that day is when I started getting the ovary pains in my right side, which makes sense since last month I had them on the left. I guess I will keep testing once a day til this cycle ends?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Did you BD in the last couple days Jess? :D


----------



## dontworry

I was only able to BD on the morning of the 17th unfortunately. :( The time before that was the 14th. Mine and Terr's schedules have been off, and then I had a friend over so we couldn't do it yesterday! Boo. I'm hoping I didn't miss my chance. My app on my phone is predicting that I ovulate tomorrow, so I might pee on sticks every 12 hours until tomorrow ends, just to see if anything changes. I just peed on another one at 4pm and it was darker than the three previous ones. GRR OPKs SUCK!


----------



## MommaAlexis

some studies are suggesting that stress in the womb can affect a baby's temperament and neurobehavioral development. Infants whose mothers experienced high levels of stress while pregnant, particularly in the first trimester, show signs of more depression and irritability. In the womb, they also are slower to "habituate" or tune out repeated stimuli -- a skill that, in infants, is an important predictor of IQ.

Aaaaack, never going to sleep again now!


----------



## TFSGirl

Better TO sleep and just be chill :) sweetheart, the stress has mostly been out of your control, and you have done the BEST that you can regardless if how Joel treated you and the stress he caused you. Your baby is going to be perfect and healthy :) xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

And it's mom is a hottie! Hahaha! How can you be a depressed baby when I look this good! *waves hair in the wind* :haha:


Also, Jess and I are apparently lovers now. Hell yes!


----------



## dontworry

LOL yeah!! That other girl was an old friend from high school, and she actually messaged me to see what I was talking about when I said "secret", lmao! No harm, no foul, though. Was terrified someone would say something about BnB on there. D:


----------



## Queen Bee.

for you ladies with MS and stuff
if you feel nauseous open a window or smell a fresh cut lemon
I just read that off my cousins fb status, she is like 30 weeks pregnant with her first.


----------



## MommaAlexis

The lemons work by the way, I always had to have lemons when I was in the old house. I'd eat them too though because apparently they make your stomach acid more alkaline. Not sure if that's true though!


----------



## Smile181c

Morning girls, hope you're all okay

Today's the day :wacko:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Are you testing soon? It's three am here but I'll totally stay up a bit longer to see!

Wait , you're already preggo, who was testing? What's going on.. oh lord I should probably go to bed instead


----------



## Smile181c

Who's testing??


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'll sleep on it LOL maybe I'll remember in the morning. 

Just letting you girls know I may be MIA for a little while as my pepere doesn't have internet at his house. so depends how often I can find some Wifi haha.


----------



## Smile181c

:haha: I think you need to get some sleep! :sleep: xx


----------



## flapjack10

> Lizzy/flapjack! - I do the same thing as disney! I have a special cup that I hide in the bathroom (so nobody else uses it). I think its meant to be a dipping sauce cup actually, lmao! I just use that to pee in, and dip my stick in there. If I try to pee directly onto the stick, I always piss all over myself and make a gross mess. And LOL at your hubby's comment about peeing on one himself!

Cheers Jess!

GL today Chloe - let us know how it goes! FX for you :flower:

*Cringe* I made an appointment to give blood today (they come to my work) and they wouldn't let me because I was taking folic acid. The nurse said, "What are you taking it for?" and I said, "Well, I'm Not Trying, Not Preventing...". She sternly replied, "So trying then?". Meekly I answered, "Erm... yeah I suppose so..." 

:blush:

They said I need all my blood for the baby making! Haha!

Hope all you ladies had a fab weekend!


----------



## Laura91

Another busy weekend on here!

Flapjack - _"Also, his Dad gets his surname passed down why should he get his first name too!?"_ :rofl: I'm gonna use this in any name arguments!
Also, I pee into a little tub that I hide in the bathroom (like Jess). I'm no good at aiming :haha: 

Angie - _"I wish I could talk about names without my OH getting a bit freaked out, he always feels like I'm a bit to obsessed haha"_ T gets like this sometimes but then other times it's all he wants to talk about :shrug: x

Jess - As soon as Pinkiee said about Roller Derby I thought of Whip It haha! 

Chloe - Good luck today :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks Laura! I'm definitely going to invest in a pee cup to hide in the bathroom! :winkwink: Ooooh maybe one with my name on, or a Spongebob cup? I love Spongebob!


----------



## Laura91

:rofl: mine's just a boring clear tub thing. I want a special pee tub now!


----------



## flapjack10

How cool would this pee cup be? :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







31QFb1VnquL.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Laura91

:rofl:!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That's some funny stuff Jess and Alex :rofl:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hey gang! I got all hopey-uppy this weekend when I had some pale pink CM, a sore back, and a temp dip three days before AF due - 'ooh, potential implantation' I thought!

Nope, AF is here early. Rats!

Love and baby dust to alla'y'all! x


----------



## Smile181c

Hi everyone, scan was perfect!! Here's little baby R measuring at 10 weeks 5 days :cloud9:

https://i41.tinypic.com/s1iw5u.jpg


----------



## xopiinkiieox

dontworry said:


> Annie - I've always wanted to try roller derby! Is it like Whip It?! Lmao. It looks so intense.

Yes Jess. It's a bit like Whip It...but I looooove roller derby! I'm an addict!
When I'm on an actual computer, I'll try to remember to load a pic of the tshirt I wore to derby...for one of the teams. It's totally adorable!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

:happydance: Yey for baby R :happydance:

So happy for you and matt

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've just thought chloe - if you arn't the one pregnant with twins then who is.......? 

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Chloe: Perfect lil baby! 
BBH: Its YOU!! YOU have the twins! :D LOL


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Glad the scan went well Smile


----------



## disneydarling

Awww, lovely scan pic Chloe!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> Chloe: Perfect lil baby!
> BBH: Its YOU!! YOU have the twins! :D LOL

:shhh: don't say that to my hubby! He'd have a fit!

X


----------



## Smile181c

It has to be youuuuu!! :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

We'll see! I do know alex's predictions tend to be right but still not convinced it's me with the twins!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

feeling a bit icky at the moment. 
Think its cause I havent eaten anything today.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Where is alex I want a prediction too :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen - are you tempted to test?

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am, but I dont want to test til hubby is comfortable with it too.
Just want to make sure we are both ready for it


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I can totally understand that :hugs:

Do you 'feel' at all pregnant? 

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Not really to be honest
we just had sex there and i seen a tiny bit of piny so I dunno :shrug:


----------



## sharonfruit

Thats a good sign! The cervix often bleeds during sex when pregnant!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

really? I didnt know that!


----------



## dontworry

Hello lovelies!! 

Sorry about AF, Aurora. :( But you're one month closer to your month of officially trying!! 
And Chloe - so pleased your scan went well! Must've just been a normal bleed, nothing to worry about?

There are two crazy cats having sex on the roof of my neighbor's shed, and the noise they are making is killing my ears! I was walking through my living room and took a peek out the window and saw that... yuck. :( 

Here's a pee cup for ya:
https://rlv.zcache.com/caution_urine_sample_cup_mug-p1682343544567550552gjod_400.jpg


----------



## Queen Bee.

OMG Check this out it was made just for it! lol


----------



## dontworry

Aw I love that!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dont love it enough to pay 14£ it though :haha:


----------



## dontworry

No, you can buy a plain mug and buy a special decorating pen and do it yourself for less than that!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I am soooo bored right now


----------



## dontworry

Meeeee too! I'm gonna catch up on some Saturday Night Live and Once Upon A Time!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im just watching some random tv shows.
but since hubbys pc is busted, I have to share mine
so everytime he plays Final Fantasy, he comes over to look things up lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:rofl: what are you ladies doing? you make me (PIMP) Peed in my pants laughing so hard.


----------



## Queen Bee.

we are pimping out our pee cups yo!


----------



## dontworry

Bahaha, true dat!

SNL is seriously awesome! Maya Rudolph is so hilarious. Has anyone seen Up All Night? It's a hilarious show - everyone should check it out. Its on Hulu!


----------



## Queen Bee.

might do so later! :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

DH think im crazy now


----------



## dontworry

I am wondering - what sort of things can you no longer do once you have children? Like, what does it really prevent you from doing? 
People say like, you can't go party or whatever on a whim or you can't drink alcohol as often, yadda yadda. But that isn't always the case for people who don't do those things anyway. So what things can you really NOT do anymore once you have kids? I really am interested in knowing what people think.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

never mind the link didnt work :rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

dontworry said:


> I am wondering - what sort of things can you no longer do once you have children? Like, what does it really prevent you from doing?
> People say like, you can't go party or whatever on a whim or you can't drink alcohol as often, yadda yadda. But that isn't always the case for people who don't do those things anyway. So what things can you really NOT do anymore once you have kids? I really am interested in knowing what people think.

I dont drink or party but stay home with my boy and play with him


----------



## Queen Bee.

I drink at home sometimes, but I never party
the only party we go to is the halloween party MIL throws every year
And SIL brings her kids and other people bring theirs, and people stll drink a lil


----------



## dontworry

We don't party either, but we do visit friends often in other towns. But all of them have children so taking ours won't be an issue. In fact, the biggest issue is having a dog, because we can't bring him with us when we stay away for a night or two, and I hate leaving him outside! 

Drinking isn't a problem because we only do that since we don't have any responsibilities at the moment. We don't drink that often usually (maybe once a month, after my period shows lol) and we don't "party" because none of our friends really drink alcohol!


----------



## Queen Bee.

im not much of a party girl.
I would prefer playing my favourite game or watching tv
over going out and getting drunk only to feel miserable the next day


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I may drink once in a blue moon but never party


----------



## Hit Girl

Chloe, I am so happy to see that scan! It's beautiful!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: HG how are you doing?


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks HG :hugs:

Pre preg, I used to go out once a week drinking with friends, but obvs haven't touched any alcohol since about my tww! I've been to 1 birthday party (6weeks) and been out one time (last week) but I found I don't enjoy going out any more. I feel way to vulnerable around large groups of people (especially ones that are intoxicated!). After being in the mindset that I may possibly lose my baby, I've seen the bigger picture! 

I have a birthday party to go to this friday, but I'm just gonna go for an hour then get out of there before they all start getting too drunk  Then I have a catch up with some of my old gf's on the 3rd of march but that's only a meal :thumbup:

Didn't mean to give you all my life story :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Happy Pancake Day ladies! Anyone giving anything up for Lent (if you're into that thing)? I'm giving up alcohol eek! I suppose I do go out a lot and drink quite a bit compared to you guys. :wacko: After 10 years I'm ready to give it up though!
:rofl::rofl::rofl: pee cups and cat sex! Hahaha!

My DH asked me if I really wanted to pee on Spongebob and I said, "He's used to it. He lives in the sea!":haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw poor spongebob! :haha:

Happy Pancake Day! I can't wait to have a million pancakes for tea - my record is 8 :smug:

I haven't really thought of what I'd give up for lent! Alcohols a given, but that's cause I have to :haha:


----------



## boofangie

think i might give up chocolate as I'm a chocoholic hahah! probably won't happen ;-)
just at uni for the day, I've had around 6 hours sleep in 2 days, and i feel aswfullllll ;-( xxx


----------



## flapjack10

8! :shock: wow that's good!
I have to wait until I finish work at 9PM booooo! OH will have the Jif Lemon ready for me though!
The last few years I've given up cheese (hard), bread (even harder) and chocolate (not so hard). Alcohol will be the hardest especially since I'm going out Thurs, Fri and Sat this week! 
I don't think you should give anything else up, your baby needs lots of different things!


----------



## flapjack10

Aww Angie hope you feel better! Early night for you missy! 
Giving up chocolate wasn't too bad, but I did eat loads of other sweet things instead:icecream:


----------



## sharonfruit

> Happy Pancake Day ladies! Anyone giving anything up for Lent (if you're into that thing)? I'm giving up alcohol eek! I suppose I do go out a lot and drink quite a bit compared to you guys. After 10 years I'm ready to give it up though!

I'm a bit of a party animal, I probably go out at least once a week sometimes 2 or 3 times, I don't usually drink more than once a week though. I don't have a problem going out and not drinking, my friends are all students so they go out drinking a lot, I feel like if I stopped going out partying I could possibly drift apart from them a little xx


----------



## sharonfruit

PS I'm not giving up anything for lent, screw that


----------



## Laura91

Morning :wave:

Chloe - Glad everything's good with your lil beanie :thumbup: By the way, 8 pancakes?! Wow haha! x

Angie - Hope you feel better soon :hugs: x

Flapjack - I don't think I'll be giving anything up, I don't have the willpower :haha: I definitely couldn't give up cheese or bread! I'm more a savoury person than sweet so giving up chocolate wouldn't be too hard for me x

What's everyone up to today? :flow:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I love pancakes way too much :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

I love pancakes too much as well, I used to have them loads when I was pregnant, I'm resisting today though. Creamy mushroom pasta for me tonight x


----------



## Laura91

I love pancakes too, not too crazy on having to make them though - T can't make them at all :roll: 

Ooh creamy mushroom pasta sounds nice :thumbup:


----------



## nlk

happy pancake day! ^_^

glad to see im not the only one no giving anything up for lent...i can never decide!

super excited today because i FINALLY got my fertility referral through! after about 5 months of waiting, only 6 more weeks to go!

has anyones OH ever had an SA done before? if so how long did it take to get the results through? anxious about it :/


----------



## Bergebabe

hello ladies, im back and finally over my weekend hangover hehe

there seems to be a UK/ US divide on drinking lol. I binge drink and go out probably once a fortnight which i will definitely miss once i am impregulated but not the hangovers!! they definitely get worse as you get older! 

as far as things you CANT do so easy once you have kids? have sex in the kitchen (or any other room other than bedroom) HAHAHHAA

i am very much looking forward to some pancakes tonight as i have decided they are going to be my last bad thing before i get back on the diet in a SERIOUS way. i have managed to put on nearly a stone in the last 4 or so months - not happy. does getting back on the diet class as giving something up for lent? i doubt it but am not religious anyway so never do the lent thing.

nlk - good to hear about the fertility appt - im not sure what an SA is though sorry x


----------



## Smile181c

SA is sperm analysis (I think!)

I can see a definite divide between US/UK lol but then the UK are quite well known for binge drinking (I include myself in this) :blush:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yummy pancakes darn you girl now I want some


----------



## flapjack10

Smile181c said:


> SA is sperm analysis (I think!)
> 
> I can see a definite divide between US/UK lol but then the UK are quite well known for binge drinking (I include myself in this) :blush:

I was thinking this too! Drinking is viewed in a completely different way here from there. Glad it's not just me haha!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hey everyone! Still alive just lost in the land of no internet! Moved to my hometown, going to go grovel for my job back. <3


----------



## dontworry

Good luck with the job situation, Alex!

I think more people smoke weed than do anything else in this county, lmao. I do know my fair share of partiers though. I've just never been one! I didn't have my first party til after I turned 18 (though the legal age for drinking is 21 lmao!) and was out of school, and it was with Terron and two of my best friends, so it wasn't exactly a "party", just a hang-out lol. I've never been to an actual bar or club or anything... I'd like to go dancing sometime but there aren't any options for that where I live. I'd have to book a hotel and go to San Francisco lol, and I don't have the cash for that! 

How long does Lent last? I'm not religious and have never celebrated it before! 

ALSO - how do you guys make pancakes over there? I saw Chloe's picture of one on her FB and it looks so much different than the ones I make. And why do you have a whole day for pancakes?!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Heya girlies!
Im about to watch the new ep of gossip girl! YAY :D
yeah the pancakes are different they are almost like crepes Id say


----------



## flapjack10

Yep they're more like crepes than your pancakes (we call them Scotch Pancakes). I think they're just flour and stuff - I buy ready mix lol! Here's a recipe: https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/basicpancakeswithsuga_66226

Pancake Day is really called Shrove Tuesday and is a day used to celebrate the last day before Lent. I think it's Pancake Day because people used to clear out their cupboards and make nice food before the fasting at Lent. Now it's traditional to have pancakes on Shrove Tuesday, and now it's more known as Pancake Day! You don't have to be Christian to celebrate Pancake Day - just a nice excuse to make pancakes yum yum!

Lent lasts six weeks. I think you give up stuff until Thursday before Easter Sunday, but I'm carrying on until Easter Sunday (hopefully I'll have a reason not to drink then anyway)!

That's my Catholic school view of Lent anyway!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Flapjake I'm Catholic as well. So yeah your right on lent.


----------



## Bergebabe

i have just made pancakes for dinner (stuffed with bacon spinach and mushrooms with a cheese sauce) then am having pancakes for pud too!!! gonna do them with banana and chocolate sauce. 

i reckon im having a weeks worth of cals for dinner tonight yum yum!


----------



## dontworry

That sounds DELICIOUS, Bergebabe!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Berge that sure sound yummy


----------



## Bergebabe

Was nice but now feel very icky oops! Hope everyone else has enjoyed their pancakes


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm thinking about having pancakes for dinner now


----------



## dontworry

I totally am now, too, Jenni!  

I get to be alone for the next three days so I am going to make all sorts of yummy foods for myself lol. I won't be online as much sadly. :'( He's leaving in ten minutes. Poo!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Damn you Preggos talking about pancakes all day 

Pancakes with peanut butter yummy


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Instead of Pancake Day, we have Mardi Gras! Basically a day for people to go out and sin, sin, sin! Haha. It's biggest in New Orleans, but celebrations pop up everywhere! There's parades with floats and whatnot...and lots of drinking and nudity. :dohh:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Nice one piinkie


----------



## flapjack10

Haha typical that you guys have fantatsic parades and nudity etc and us stiff upper lip British folk have... pancakes haha!:haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha at least that's one day that the US are binging more than we are :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I think the pancake thing came from back in the olden days like people using all the expensive food in the cupboards ready for lent (milk, flour etc)


----------



## Bergebabe

yea must admit much prefer the sound of mardi gras to pancake day lol

hows everyone today?


----------



## Laura91

Hi everyone :flow:



Bergebabe said:


> i have just made pancakes for dinner (stuffed with bacon spinach and mushrooms with a cheese sauce) then am having pancakes for pud too!!! gonna do them with banana and chocolate sauce.
> i reckon im having a weeks worth of cals for dinner tonight yum yum!

That sounds gorgeous!

As if I didn't even have pancakes last night :cry: I might have to have a belated pancake day tonight haha! x


----------



## Smile181c

Do it!

I only managed 2 last night cause I had to rush out to college - I feel like I've been cheated!

I would prefer mardi gras too :haha:


----------



## Laura91

I'm definitely gonna do it :thumbup: I'll have to call to Tesco on the way home and grab some nice sickly toppings though :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Aw deffo have belated pancakes tonight Laura!

I'm getting my hair cut this afternoon. I haven't had it cut in *drum roll* a whole year! I'm sorry if that offends anyone who is a hairdresser or cares about getting their hair cut! I've got a bit of a hairdresser phobia, even though the one I go to is lovely and only costs £8!

:shrug:


----------



## Smile181c

I have a major hairdresser phobia. I've been trying to grow my hair out from this: 

https://i41.tinypic.com/2m7bwhh.jpg

for the past year so haven't dared go to get it cut lol

But I'm biting the bullet and having a fringe put back in soon! Scared!


----------



## flapjack10

My hair is seriously damaged! Loads of split ends and mega frizzy! I want loads of layers put in to it. I curl it using rollers and then brush out the curl to make waves so layers would make it look so much better.

A fringe is very brave, Chloe! I love the look of them, but I had one when I was a teenager (which turned into curtains kinda - it was the late 90s/early 2000s) and have never gone back!

It was good though, if I couldn't be bothered washing my hair I just used to wash my fringe and tie back my hair, and voila, clean hair illusion!:haha:

I hate the false situation of having to talk to them, staring at myself in the mirror and then when they try to sell you stuff too. Luckily my hairdresser is really lovely, but I still hate it!


----------



## Smile181c

Ah I'm not having a full fringe (though I have had one before) until my hair is long long again, I'm just going for a normal side fringe as currently I have nothing haha it's so annoying though cause the side of my hair that is really short is still stupidly short compared to the length of the rest of my hair so I can't get it cut even until that piece is at an acceptable lenght :haha: confusing!


----------



## Laura91

I haven't had mine cut for about a year either - no matter where I go they always cut too much off and I hate it. My hair isn't in that bad a condition though to be honest to say all the faffing about I do to it (colouring etc). I'm gonna have to get it cut soon though cause I can see a couple of split ends now :(




flapjack10 said:


> ...It was good though, if I couldn't be bothered washing my hair I just used to wash my fringe and tie back my hair, and voila, clean hair illusion!:haha:..

:rofl:


----------



## Bergebabe

im trying to grow out a graduated bob too, its taking ages!!! i usually get my hair cut & coloured every 8 weeks but am having a couple of months off having it cut so it will grow quicker as its driving me crazy!! is at that horrid in between length right now where it flicks out on my shoulders aka rachel in friends circa mid 80's - very with it!! :haha:

you're lucky though, mines in terrible condition already, no way i could leave it a year.


----------



## flapjack10

Laura - a couple of split ends! Seriously come around to my house and you'll see split ends! :haha:

Berge - your hair looks lovely in your avatar! If it's like that now I don't think you have anything to complain about!

What a girly conversation this is! Haha!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Oddly, I'm getting mine cut tonight! I have incredibly thin hair...to the point that it looks like I have bald spots if it's laying wrong. Total bummer, as I used to have super thick hair. Pretty sure I'll be bald by 35...ridiculous! Hair is a sore spot with me!


----------



## flapjack10

Oh no! Poor Pink! My friend has alopecia and went completely bald at one point. Luckily she's absoultely beautiful and looked gorgeous bald! She wore loads of wigs too, but I could see how it could be a complete dent to your confidence.

I have another friend and her hair is really fine too... she tries to pump it up with loads of rollers in her hair.

I love 1940s fashion and I've been trying to recreate those hairstyles for a while. Sometime successful, sometimes not!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Chole I hear you on that one I cut my hair January 2011 and it's to my shoulder now.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I have super thick long hair.
But I want it styled cause I havent had it cut in a couple years,
I just trim the edges every now and then so mostly just leave it up.
unless im sleeping of course or I'll get a headache. =/


----------



## flapjack10

I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't get their hair done religiously every 6 weeks!:thumbup:
Everyone I speak to is shocked it's been a year!


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOLz Ive never been one to get my hair done alot


----------



## Bergebabe

supposedly your hair grows quicker when ur pg and gets thicker and doesnt fall out - so we will all have luscious locks before long fingers crossed haha


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dont need mine any thicker when I dye my hair at home
It takes two bottles of dye to even do it :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

TWO Bottles?? Holy Crap! QB


----------



## sharonfruit

I never get my hair cut, its really thick and long and I hate going to the hairdressers, particularly because i'm there for about 4 hours. After I've had a baby I'm going to get it chemically straightened so I don't have to faff on with the GHDs for so long (takes me 2 hours) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

From pancakes to hair humm we crazy


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm so jealous of you all and your THICK hair!! I'd kill to have mine back!!! :0(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mine is thick and curly


----------



## MommaAlexis

Figured out how to come online from my phone. only put internet on for the night though.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Where is that bump pic Alex?


----------



## MommaAlexis

I thought I had posted it a few days ago. either in here or in my journal. I'm having a blast in my hometown! I got my old job back so no more being broke! I'm so happy here haha :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh okay ill go look 

Glad you finally happy and back home where you belong


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's been quite the journey! I'm sure it's not over yet but hopefully smooth sailing for the next few months. I've been go go go since moving here. lots to be done. How've you guys been? :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

AF finally has arrived
knew id be seeing her so no surprise.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm doing great having really bad ovulation pain ATM


----------



## MommaAlexis

Aww. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you Alex 

So how have you been beside on the go all the time?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Really good. Saw a bunch of old friends, all have been really supportive :) I think someone found my old cat! Waiting for more information though.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, that's so nice to hear Alex


----------



## MommaAlexis

Where is everyone? lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

im here, realllly bored.
watching tv shows as usual


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think they are sleeping :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I want my internet back lol!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I just finished munching two mini choco chip muffins yum! lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alex is that why I havn't seen you around lately?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah staying with my pepere, and he doesn't have internet or anything. Blah!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, hope you get the internet soon so you won't have run up your cell bill.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I can't read my ticker, how far along am I today?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

13weeks 2 days


----------



## MommaAlexis

Bed time for this lady! Start my old job again in the morning!


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck in your job today Alex :thumbup:

Sorry your AF arrived QB :hugs: but onto the next cycle!! xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

we are having a break, got loads of things to do.


----------



## Smile181c

A break from TTC? xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah, we just have so much to do.
and now wouldnt be the best time to fall pregnant.
so going to wait a few months and then see if its right.
but of course I will still be in here to talk to you ladies.


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats on getting your job back Alex!:thumbup:

Sorry about AF QB... :hugs: If it's not the right time anyway then hopefully it'll happen when you come off your break. I'm glad you'll still be on here!

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm alright flapjack, how are you? By the way, I had pancakes for dinner tonight. Yay!

I have my Nuchal scan on Monday. Usual nerves about that. God I hope I can get excited about this sometime soon. In other news I'm actually puking now. Not every day, but I've gone from just nausea to puking _and_ nausea now. Sorry, I know that's boring.


----------



## Hit Girl

How are you, my lovely BBH?


----------



## Smile181c

Not boring at all HG :) 

I bet it'll be great seeing the size difference in bubs now :thumbup: xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> How are you, my lovely BBH?

I'm ok thanks hitgirl :) how about you?

My sickness is easing now - which has me slightly worried! Not getting as many cramps now too. My boobs are still really sore, still hungry all the time, not to mention the tiredness!!

Had my booking with the midwife on Tuesday which went well. Blood pressure has come right down which is a relief. Waiting for my scan appointment now. So nervous about it 

X


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, that's great news about your bp going down. I totally understand about those scan appointment nerves. Wouldn't it be great if we could all go to each other's appointments for support? I would love that. I wouldn't worry about the easing of the sickness. I've read so many posts on here about it going away altogether and then sometimes returning a week or so later with a vengeance. Some don't get it at all! My boobies feel hot, not sure what that's about. Don't think they look hot, but they feel hot.

Chloe, how's everything trucking with you lovely?


----------



## Smile181c

BBH i wouldn't worry about sickness easing, symptoms come and go all the time :hugs:

I'm ok HG thanks :) much more relaxed now I've seen baby bear on screen and I know there is actually something in there! :haha: other than that I'm completely exhausted, yesterday was hell I really struggled to stay awake and it looks like today will be much of the same thing!

In other news though, it's sunny here! Cold, but sunny - come on summer!! xx


----------



## Hit Girl

I hear you on the exhausted thing. I had to go to a work meeting yesterday (I start back late March for this particular job) and I was completely wiped afterwards. I came home at midday and slept until 4pm!


----------



## flapjack10

Yay for pancakes! I'm soooo hungry! Could really do with some chocolate, but I ate a whole bag of Jelly Babies (crazy person) yesterday so trying to be good!

It's not boring at all except you must be pretty bored of it by now! 

I heard a radio programme (yes, I'm boring and old and listen to Radio 4) about a woman who had morning sickness ALL through her pregnancy - she was on a drip in hospital for months! :shock:

Right my stomach is growling now! Going to eat my sandwiches don't care if it's not lunch time!


----------



## Hit Girl

Yes! Eat your sandwiches! What kind are they?

I can't imagine having the voms all the way through. That would be SO awful. I wouldn't wish hyperemesis on anyone. Also, I think it's cool you listen to Radio 4. :)


----------



## flapjack10

They're gone now! Haha! They were ham and cheese on lovely brown bread! Yum, yum and some Hula Hoops too! 

I felt so sorry for this poor woman, but then she went onto have another baby and it happened AGAIN! Didn't feel as sorry for her then. You'd think she would have been put off the first time!

Thanks for saying it's cool... it's not, but I appreciate the sentiment!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Flapjack - you've got me craving beefy hula hoops now! Haha. Will have to pop to tesco and get some. 

I'm gunna need to go to mothercare on a mission for a new bra. The ones I wear are getting far too tight and I'm worried the underwire might cause damage. At what stage do people normally need a new bra?

X


----------



## Smile181c

I needed a new bra about 3 weeks ago lol but I haven't been yet - need to really though cause my bras are killing me!


----------



## MommaAlexis

My best friend was sick from day one to a month after her daughter was born. she was in and out of the hospital until she started smoking weed. I normally don't condone that but she was so sick and was so so thin at seven months pregnant. :( It caused a lot of complications. I was so worried!


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry BBH! Hula hoops are yummy though especially the beefy ones! I'm always talking about food... I love it!

I hate it when bras don't fit. At certain times of the month my bbs get bigger and in some bras I have the four boob effect! I'm a bit worried about my bbs when I'm pregnant. I'm a 30FF and seriously don't want them to be bigger! My OH will be like :shock:

I'll be like one of those women in Closer magazine who are like, "My boobs are a NN cup!" :wacko:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

:rofl: bless you!! I've always had the opposite problem. I've never really had a bust. Was always wearing 32As and Bs. I got measured properly for my wedding underwear last year and was over the moon that I was a 32C. The last bra I bought was the month before my BFP and that was a 36C ( think I've put a bit of weight on since getting married). During my 2ww I noticed my boobs growing again. They arnt massive but are certainly alot fuller that normal and the underwire is digging in a bit. I'm like you some days with the 4 boob effect. We'll have to see what size I am now once I've been to mothercare!

X


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm feeling extremely uncomfortable in my own skin today....


----------



## dontworry

Sorry to hear about AF, Miranda. That's poo. :( Are you guys still planning on taking a break from TTC for now? How long are you going to do that for?

Hit Girl - puking is yuck but at least you've got a steady symptom that should relieve some worries! I know I'd be like, "YES, BARF! THANK YOU BABY!".

I am soooo excited to have Terr back lol. He came home this morning while I was sleeping, just so he could sleep in the same bed as me. :cloud9: I just woke up about an hour ago (2:30pm!!) because I was in there cuddling him to death! Absolutely no news on the TTC front, because my OPKs are being a waste of money lol. Literally have had no difference in the last few days, all of them are lighter than what I got on the 17th so I don't know if that was O day or what! Gonna keep pissing on them til they're gone and then I'm not buying any more. Just can't be bothered! 

Hope everyone else is well today!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How do you ladies think about my OPK's?

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120223161651.jpg


----------



## flapjack10

Hi Jess! Glad you got your man back haha! Did he have fun with his rubbish friend? I'm currently on the train coming back from Liverpool. Just had a lovely meal with my MIL, SIL and SILIL ( the one who is pg with twins) and then watched Mamma Mia. Very girly night and now I'm on a smelly train...
Sorry OPKs it's made me think twice about buying them!
I got my pg tests today and po one straight away even though there's no chance! I just wanted to practice....! When my OH comes in I'll let him pee on one too.
I'll let you know if he gets a BFP! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:rofl: flapjack


----------



## dontworry

Tons of babydust to him, then! Bahaha!!

Jenni - your lines look so light on most of the days! There is always two very visable lines on mine but they haven't gotten any darker! These are my obnoxious tests from the last few days.
https://i43.tinypic.com/dgr7.jpg


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Have you been to the Dr. about this hun? Your opk aren't suppost to look like that all cycle.


----------



## dontworry

Nope, haven't been to the doctor. I didn't think it was a problem! :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I have another girl on another thread is going through the same thing


----------



## dontworry

I posted it in the Ovulation Tests gallery and one girl said it was normal to have them like that? Man now I'm worried!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just show you dr. your opk's the next time you go in hun


----------



## dontworry

Did your friend go to the doctor about her's? What'd they say?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

she'll be making an appointment the 1st of March


----------



## Queen Bee.

Jess: one woman I was in a thread with OPKs did the samething.
She ended up O-ing a lot later than she planned on it
her body just seemed to be gearing up to O and it took its sweet time lol


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I just took my first OPK and got one line...FX they work for me since they're only annoying to you Jess!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

If thats the case QB that is so wrong of O


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

piinkie I use opks to but they are working for me


----------



## Queen Bee.

I hate when our bodies dont do what they are meant to do.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know what you mean QB


----------



## dontworry

Well I will keep testing til they're gone and hopefully will see some results soon. It's making me angrrrryyyyy! RAWR! Lol.
Thinking next month we'll buy some Conceive Plus and try that out.


----------



## Queen Bee.

fingers crossed for you Jess.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Conceive Plus has a facebook page


----------



## Hit Girl

How many test have you got, Jess?

(Yay for Terron being back home!)


----------



## dontworry

I have like 15 left.


----------



## flapjack10

Grrr to OPKs! Maybe it depends on what type of brand you have?


----------



## flapjack10

Hey girlies! What's everyone up to this weekend? :)

I'm out tonight and tomorrow night! Wish me luck as everyone else is going to be drunk and I'll be tempted!

Hopefully the lack of hangovers will prove it's worth it! :haha:

EDIT: Oh yeah my OH got a BFN on his pg test. He's gutted... :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

You really made him POAS :rofl: ?


----------



## flapjack10

I didn't make him! He begged me for one! He was intrigued and is very silly! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lol, now that is Team POAS for your OH. :rofl:


----------



## flapjack10

:rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I don't think my DH would even think about POAS he'll be to scared to see a BFP :rofl:


----------



## flapjack10

LOL! It would be scary/funny! xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hell, with all the weird stuff he eat at home like preggo foods it's a possibility :rofl:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Had to pay for data to get a hold of someone online. turns out all the information the person needed was on their wall. waste of money!


----------



## TFSGirl

Feeling overly sick today, sorry about OH's BFN flapjack lol too funny


----------



## dontworry

Alex - wasn't a waste if that means you could come say hiiiii! :) How are you feeling, miss?

Feel better, Chelsea! :hugs: 

I am exhausted today. Spent all night watching CSI and had to force myself to go to sleep at 5:30am!! D:
Then I had to get up at 9:30am because my landlord was supposed to come by to fix our roof (again) but his truck broke down so had to reschedule. So I'm going to go take a hugeeee nap in a bit. :) 
In other news, got a slightly darker OPK today than yesterday. I took it at 1130 and am going to wait til this afternoon to test again, methinks.


----------



## Queen Bee.

hey ladies, hows you ?
Im good, just munching doritos and watching tv. :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm doing wonderfully! Get to go see my bestest best friend in the entire world today, and her cute wittle baby! few days off work to run errands, barely nauseous, then going back to work on one of my days off to retrain myself on everything so that I can get full time hours. haha, still playing phone tag with welfare though so broke but hey, can't win 'em all.


----------



## dontworry

Sounds like you're doing so well, Alex! YAY! 

Miranda - I want Doritos! I am super hungry but really can't be bothered to make anything. I had some coffee when I woke up but it just gave me a tummy ache because I drank it so fast!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Bag of chips and a tv series. Perfect end to the day. :)


----------



## dontworry

Who is gonna be the next BFP?!


----------



## MommaAlexis

My dream predictor seems to be closed for the trimester! Haven't had any dreams this week!


----------



## dontworry

Boo! Well I've still got three months to go, lmao.

Must figure something out! I really want a prediction from an online psychic but I'm too much of a pussywillow to actually pay for one.


----------



## MommaAlexis

You know I thought of something today. If you are pregnant this cycle you'd get a positive close to when I'm four months!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lol it's a long shot but still lol. I'm trying to find loop holes haha!


----------



## dontworry

Is that crazy or what?!
Pretty soon you'll have this huge basketball belly. Probably gonna be perfectly round! I'm gonna be MASSIVE when I get knocked up lmao.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I can't believe it'll be three and a half months I met you all in a few days! crazyyy! I can't really even grasp how much my life has changed since I signed up for this site! In the middle of my first real snow storm today! Edit: I meant for this year, cause I was nine hours south of my hometown.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morning ladies!
woke up at 4am this morning, quite early!
think my sleeping is finally on track


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

And it 11:22pm here the 24th


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's 12:25Am on the 25th. :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

its almost 5:30am now lol
Still really dark outside


----------



## MommaAlexis

Probably won't be on tomorrow. bed time for this lady! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

night alex and alex's lil monkey :) sweetdreams


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Good night Alex


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I think I've found some answers to your OPK questions Jess!! It is totally normal and expected to have a second line on an OPK, as your body always produces LH. The only time you have to worry about a second line is when it's always as dark or darker than the control line - you should talk to your doc if that happens. Here's a link I found that also better explains how to use the OPK...hope it helps! 

https://https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/opk.html

Edit: The reason I didn't see a second line on mine was because (as usual) I didn't follow the directions...I looked at it right away, and didn't wait 10 minutes. Went bak an looked in my notebook this morning, and sure enough, I had a very faint second line as well! :dohh:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks piinkie I need that aswell


----------



## MommaAlexis

I lied. not having a computer is boring.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:rofl: Alex you just love us too much to stay away.


----------



## MommaAlexis

How much longer do I have until fourteen weeks?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Guilty lol!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your at 13wks 5dys Alex


----------



## MommaAlexis

yay! I hate not being able to see my ticker lol. I lose track so easily.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lol, it's the baby doing it


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm so tired! and my feet hurt Lmao


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Pregnancy will do that to you.


----------



## MommaAlexis

two hour nap. good to go.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay, your back.


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's been quiet in here lately!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It sure is.


----------



## dontworry

Thanks so much for that, Annie! Very useful information that makes me feel so much better lol. 

I agree, it has been really quiet in here lately! :( Hope everyone is doing well!

I have been having a few really good days. Next week I start sitting again for my friend (had this week off because she was dropping a class due to her being evicted from her house). I think I might be getting a job interview soon, too, from WalMart. I'm really not thrilled with the idea of working there, but money is money so I shouldn't complain! Plus, it's a "real job" that I really, really need. 

Nothing new on the TTC front. Had a bit more lower back cramping this AM but it felt like AF cramps more than anything, but she should be here til the 7th of next month. Terron keeps asking me if I've ovulated yet and I hate not having an answer to give to him!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Walmart does like fifty interviews in our town. it's ridiculous having to keep going back


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I love shopping at walmart, but would never work there. :)


----------



## dontworry

I have had an interview there before, and they were so desperate to have ME that they actually made up a job for me to do so that I'd take it. But I couldn't take it because it was in a different town, and couldn't get transport back and forth. :( The new guy who will be interviewing me is great friends with my honey, so I'm hoping he is nice to me during the interview lol.


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi everyone,

Jess- I think a job at Walmart would be fun and very sociable. Good luck for the interview!x


----------



## flapjack10

Hey ladies! How was everyone's weekend? I was sober Sally! It was so funny watching my friends being drunken!

GL with your job Jess! It's so difficult this ovulation malarkey especially when you have confusing OPKs! Men don't seem to understand that we don't know what's going on with our bodies anymore than they do!

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## flapjack10

OMG Alex you have a peach now! How cute! Peachy keen jelly bean xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

And my wittle peach is about to get bigger again!! crazyyy. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

It sure is going to Alex


----------



## MommaAlexis

I got stood up by my friend, but I look hot and listening to good music, and I'm sure someone will call me to hang out eventually today! So for now just enjoying listening to music uninterupted. hehe :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Is this a line?!?!?!
 



Attached Files:







26:02:12 1900.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Queen Bee.

omg I see a shadowy line!!! :D


----------



## sharonfruit

ARGH

I dont know what to dooooooooo

I picked up 2 cheapie tests (20miu) from wilkinsons today and did one tonight got that faint line so did the other one and got the same line. I dunno what to do. Maybe I should wait til the morning and then try and get an FRER from somewhere. OMG. I havent told OH. ARGH


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah Id do a FRER in the morning.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Omg I see the line as well


----------



## MommaAlexis

Frer time!!!


----------



## sharonfruit

Sooo shall i wait til the morning or go and try and find one now. Its 8pm in the UK. That test was 20miu, im worried that an FRER wont be as sensitive? xxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

If I remember correctly FRERs are between 5 - 10 miu. Get a two pack and do both hehe


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:rofl: Alex


----------



## flapjack10

I so see a line Shar!!! Go to a late night pharmacy or petrol station or something and get some frers so you can do it with FMU. I will be over the moon for you xxx [-o&lt; :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Googled, apparently the normal first responses are 25miu, but they don't officially say what the FRER'S are. but some randoms tested it as low as 6.5 miu. so definitely much more senstive!


----------



## flapjack10

Eeek!!!:test::loopy:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm so happy for you Shar


----------



## sharonfruit

Aw thanks everyone. I've been to about 4 shops and none of them have any hpts! Looks like I will have to wait til tomorrow and go to superdrug. :(


----------



## flapjack10

Booooo! I've got a load of 10miu just sitting here! Grrrrrrrrrrr! Never mind hun. The extra time might make for a darker line anyway. The darker the better xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I got me 2 FRERs!! X


----------



## flapjack10

:happydance: DO IT!!


----------



## boofangie

GO PEEEEE xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

hello im a positive FRER!!! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120226-00573.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sharonfruit

please excuse my manky nails :(


----------



## boofangie

YESSSSS! i know I've already said it but! YAYYYYYY!  xxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

:happydance: I've already too but YAY!!!!


----------



## sharonfruit

WOOOOOOOO

wish OH would wake up and check his damn phone!!!

How can I wake him from 60 miles :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

If only you guys had a burning beacon system like in lord of the rings! :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omg yaaaayy


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yay!!!!!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## sharonfruit

Yayyy


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats Shar, I know it was a positive


----------



## TFSGirl

Omg!!! Yyyeeeaaahhhh!!!! Congrats Shar!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

congrats sharon. :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks QB. How are you? I'm hungry.... :(


----------



## dontworry

SHAR CONGRATS!! <3 :hugs: :dances: That is such great news!!! I totally had a feeling about you this month, too. I did I did! FABULOUS!! It's still the 26th over there right?? Need to update the front page!


----------



## sharonfruit

Its the 27th now but I got the BFP on 26th!

Thanks! :)


----------



## dontworry

Did your man ever respond to your text? What did it say?! Did you tell him over text or did you tell him to call you or something? I don't think I could say it over text! I'd be pissing myself.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm wondering who will be next for the :bfp: now.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im ok, Just got some bad news.
but do not want to ruin the good news in here=P


----------



## MommaAlexis

Fml. Confessed undying love to my best friend of like six years, told her I'd do pretty much anything to get out of the friendzone. she replies with "more like soulmate zoned silly!" Translation? you're staying in the friendzone. Siiiiigh. This woman drives me insane.


----------



## sharonfruit

Jess I posted the situation with OH in my journal. Basically he's living in temp accommodation with work about an hour from me. When I got a faint line last night I asked for his address so I could dash over there if I got a darker one. I said I needed it to mail him something but he replied saying he wasn't sure of the address and he was falling asleep so he would text me in the morning! Then when I got the FRER I took a pic of it and sent it to him saying 'call me!' Still waiting for his call its 7am here now!

QB go ahead and spill your news I've had my several pages of glory. We are here for you whatever it is you need to rant about xxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

I just found out my grandfather had a stroke again, he has had several but this one must have been a bad one, as he thought my uncles dog was a cat. :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

QB- I;m so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry to hear QB. Are you able to visit him or does he live far away? I hope he has a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

uhm about 3k miles away.
So its expensive and a long way to travel.


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry about your Grandad, QB... :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thank you ladies!
:hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

> Fml. Confessed undying love to my best friend of like six years, told her I'd do pretty much anything to get out of the friendzone. she replies with "more like soulmate zoned silly!" Translation? you're staying in the friendzone. Siiiiigh. This woman drives me insane.

Aww Alex! :hugs: Might be the best thing to remain friends for now anyway what with your buba on their way...

And you've no longer got a peach! Lemon baby now xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry about your gdad QB :hugs: x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Sharon: maybe you are the one with twins :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha:

I dont think so!


----------



## Queen Bee.

You never know lady!
I remember you saying in the forum a while ago,
That you are hoping you are baking your olive at the moment :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

OMG Sharonfruit!!! Yey yey yey :happydance: :happydance: you've just made my day!! Huge congratulations to you and OH. Louis is going to be a big brother! ;) stick baby stick! 

Alex - horray for your lemon. Can't wait til I'm a lemon. Hope you are ok and enjoying being back in your hometown. Are you starting to get a bump yet?

Queen - I'm so sorry to hear about your grandad. Do you live close to him? Will you be able to go and see him? Hope it's not as bad as they originally thought. Sending you lots of virtual hugs :hugs:

Oh Sharonfruit - have you worked out your EDD? Are you growing a pumpkin or a November bean? 

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

BBH: no, I live in a completely different country.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

So, did Alex predict someone on this thread is going to have twins or something? I may have missed that.


----------



## flapjack10

I dunno Jenni! Must have been... I missed that too!

My Mum's a twin.
My Dad's a twin.
I have twin cousins.
My SIL(IL) is due twins in May.


Ahem...:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Humm, that makes me wonder now.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

My OH is convinced we've got more than one cooking. I'm 8 weeks tomorrow and showing massively. I normally blessed with a flat stomach! I just keep thinking it can't be my uterus as it doesn't pop out of the pelvis til 12 weeks. Who knows :shrug:

I didn't think there was twins in my family but my grandad has been doing his family history and there were twins 3 generations back. My auntie was also pregnant with twins a few years back but sadly miscarried

X


----------



## sharonfruit

> OMG Sharonfruit!!! Yey yey yey you've just made my day!! Huge congratulations to you and OH. Louis is going to be a big brother! stick baby stick!
> 
> Alex - horray for your lemon. Can't wait til I'm a lemon. Hope you are ok and enjoying being back in your hometown. Are you starting to get a bump yet?
> 
> Queen - I'm so sorry to hear about your grandad. Do you live close to him? Will you be able to go and see him? Hope it's not as bad as they originally thought. Sending you lots of virtual hugs
> 
> Oh Sharonfruit - have you worked out your EDD? Are you growing a pumpkin or a November bean?
> 
> X

Thanks BBH :hugs:. Please stick little one!! 

According to my LMP I am due October 27th, but I reckon I ovulated a week late, so possibly beginning of November.xxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha my first two months I kept dreaming predictions and they always happened! The twins one we can't really find out until everyone has their ultrasounds though lol Last dream I had was that DW would get her bfp four months from then. Second trimester took my dreams away though lol. :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

So we All still have A chance of twins ladies:haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm a lemon! oh my! :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Also, I dreamnt the twins had something to do with 8 bfps. I'm not sure if we'd find out on the 8th one of the 8th one is the twins. If it's true I'm quitting my day job. Talk about a weird symptom! Dream induced psychicness lol!! So far they've been right, from everything with joel, to marty, to hit girl being okay, to the bfps exactly when I said they should be lol. I don't even believe psychics so it's making me laugh.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, there are 7:bfp: already who is next


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeeekkk who is the 8th BFP?! :haha:


----------



## dontworry

If Alex is right, I'll get my BFP in May (which would be PERFECT considering I want a February baby and always have! I have a very detailed theory as to why I want one lol)! 
Why I want a February Baby:

Spoiler
Depending on when I'd get preggo in May, I'd be due in February (or March, but still isn't a problem!). My theory is that if I go through my early stages of pregnancy in the summertime, I won't be nearly as miserable as I would be if I were massively pregnant... when you're pregnant you're already warmer than usual, and I HATE the summer & the heat! So anything to make summer less horrible is awesome. Then comes October, which is my birthday month (so will get presents for me & most likely a bunch for my baby lol, babies are way easier to buy for and my family likes to spoil!) and its also Halloween! Which means I should have at least a little cute bump going on, so I could dress as something round and cute, like a pumpkin, or a death star, lmao. 
Next comes November, which has Thanksgiving! Which means tons or delicious feasts! I celebrate it twice every year - once with my family and once with Terron's family. Which means twice the food... and I will be eating for two. ;) Hahaha. 
Then comes December, which is Christmas and New Years! I'll have two more Christmases (one for Terr's fam and one for mine) and we always have a huge dinner that night, so that will be lovely! Plus more presents for baby and maybe some for me lol. We also do a New Year's dinner/celebration MOST years (we didn't this year :() so if that happens, more food! 
Then I'd probably have the busiest January of my entire life, because I'd probably have my baby shower that month. January is already busy for us because its Terron's birthday and our anniversary... and I'm positive all of Terr's family would buy him baby things for his birthday (much to his dismay, because he loves presents lol). Then we'd have the baby shower(s) and get more things, even though I honestly don't even need a lot right NOW (because I am a baby-things hoarder). But I'm most looking forward to having lots of people I love in one place at once! Might have to do 2 separate showers because I have a lot of scattered friends that can't make it up here. Really want to play all of the cutesy games involved with baby showers, though! I almost want to plan it myself... how sick is that...
ANYWAY - I also want to be heavily pregnant when its colder out, because I'll be able to bundle up and be my own heater! 

And that's why I want a February baby. Lol - yeah, I like to plan!

Flapjack - I reckon you'll have the twins! Look at that twin history!! I would so love to have twins. They don't run in my family at all, I don't think. :( 

To Hit Girl, Haylee, Aurora, Katie, Laura, Natalie, disneydarling & flamingpanda - I hope you all are doing well!! I haven't seen an update from any of you (besides the ones whose journals I've got lol) on here in a while! Hope Katie and Hit Girl's pregnancies are going okay/better than okay. ;) Miss seeing you ladies around!! :hugs:


----------



## sunshiinee

hi everyone ! my names sarah and im 21 , and ntnp deffinitly dont know where to go on this thing i just signed up ! babydust to everyone:dust::dust:


----------



## flapjack10

Eeekk it would be great, but I'd be very happy with one buba! 

Welcome Sarah! You'll find these gals to be great for advice or just a chat! Hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## sharonfruit

> I almost want to plan it myself... how sick is that...

I 100% want to plan my own baby shower. My friend Rebecca has always said she wants to plan it. I think I'd have to work alongside her :haha:


----------



## Bergebabe

Look what happens when i go away for a couple of days!!!! Cant believe i missed the news - congratulations sharonfruit in so pleased for you :happydance:

How did oh react when u got hold of him?

Qb - so sorry about ur grandad, i hope he makes a good and speedy recovery xxxx


----------



## Bergebabe

Oooh also me and oh were talking about twins tonight, he wud like them (of course he would he doesnt get pg!) but they dont run in either family so unlikely for me


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks lovely. He was pretty calm, he sort of said 'how do you know its real' and 'take another test'. We've got a scan on the 8th of march so sort of sitting tight and not getting our hopes too high til then! Xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

My gosh I swear I started showing overnight! I feel huge! Can't upload pictures yet though.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Fingers crossed for you Sharonfruit. Sorry qb, hope he gets better soon


----------



## sunshiinee

Thanks flapjack10 ! Congrats everyone, I'm ovulating today but yesterday we had sex and after ejaculated put it back in, anyone think a risk is high?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Not sure what you mean? Did he get off inside you? If not really depends, I wouldn't say high risk, but low risk. Are you ttc or ?


----------



## dontworry

Welcome Sarah!

Alex - I believe she's NTNP.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Ah okay. too long to look through on my phone haha.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hi: Sarah!


----------



## dontworry

Girls, I hate OPKs officially.

Spoiler
https://i43.tinypic.com/2vmvouw.jpg
https://i41.tinypic.com/4rxr2x.jpg
https://i41.tinypic.com/2jfzj11.jpg
https://i41.tinypic.com/oi690.jpg
https://i42.tinypic.com/xla5pk.jpg

GRAWR.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Can't see the pictures but maybe show your doc these tests?


----------



## Smile181c

Looks like you ovulated twice! Maybe you just had a bad batch of tests hun :hugs:

I want to plan my own baby shower too :blush:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morning ladies.
how are you all?
Im pretty good, finally got hubby's pc fixed.
So we are just sitting about the house watching tv
Just had a couple toasted mallows yum!
Had them before breakfast and of course now im hungry lol


----------



## sharonfruit

Toasted mallows sound delish. I'm on my way to uni, boo.

To be honest by the time it comes round for me to have a baby shower I'm going to be living probably about 2 hours from my friends and so will not have a choice but to plan my own! X


----------



## Queen Bee.

maybe they'll throw you a surprise baby shower that'd be nice of em!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Imma happy girl at the moment. 
just got a new sims 3 expansion pack :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

I tried installing the sims 3 on my computer the other day and it wouldn't work cause my video card wasn't upgraded :cry: don't know how to upgrade it! Which expansion pack did you get?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ambitions.
I have the world adventure one
its good cause you can travel.
and explore tombs.


----------



## Smile181c

Ah cool :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ok so im 12minutes into the new episode of gossip girl and omg is it gooooood! :D :D :D


----------



## flapjack10

Hi guys I've just woken up half an hour ago and I feel soooo tired! I was absolutely knackered (excuse my french) last night and lay on the couch zoned out... Don't know what's wrong with me... I'm in work 1.30-9 and can't imagine getting up for it...


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm tired too :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Hi Girls :wave:

Sorry I haven't been on in ages, been really busy with birthdays and whatnot.

Still no AF for me and i'm now on CD55/56 (can't remember without looking) No signs or symptoms of her either so think i'm back to square one :shrug:

*Flapjack*: Well done for sticking to not having a drink :thumbup: I don't think I could of done it :haha: And as for hubby peeing on a stick :rofl:!

*Sharonfruit*: CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:

*Sunshiinee*: :wave:

Sorry if i've missed anything else, its hard to catch up on 6 days worth :haha: x


----------



## flapjack10

It was really hard not to drink, Lau! I got a lot of stick from my mates! I was determined not to give into peer pressure though! :thumbup:

Your body is mean to you :(

Yup you've missed it all in the past 6 days haha! :haha:


----------



## sunshiinee

hey girls! anyone get a kind of white crumbly cm after ovulation? i usually dont have it like this but im not over thinking it at all, just curious?


----------



## flapjack10

"crumbly"?? Erm I'm not sure what that would look like sorry!

It sounds pretty normal though...?


----------



## sunshiinee

some what dry but white lotiony cm, sorry so hard to expand on the way cm is!


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe! It's ok! "Crumbly" just makes me think of biscuits mmm! Haha!

I think that sounds normal, but then I don't really pay attention to CM. Someone else might be on here soon who does! :thumbup:


----------



## sharonfruit

Crumbly bicuiity CM, sounds yum :rofl:


----------



## flapjack10

:rofl:

Girls I'm so broody! My friend's MIL has just brought her baby into work to visit her! She's soooo cute!

Please excuse my crazy frizzy hair!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0141.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MommaAlexis

My hometown where I grew up just started doing roller derby! I'm so jealous! I wanna playyyy! But I'm freaking preggo. I wanna go!!! Lol if anyone doesn't realize why roller derby is the best thing to happen to women, watch the movie Whip it. Besides being an awesome movie, it's like an inside peak into roller derby. And Ellen Page is in it! (Girl from juno)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

MommaAlexis said:


> My hometown where I grew up just started doing roller derby! I'm so jealous! I wanna playyyy! But I'm freaking preggo. I wanna go!!! Lol if anyone doesn't realize why roller derby is the best thing to happen to women, watch the movie Whip it. Besides being an awesome movie, it's like an inside peak into roller derby. And Ellen Page is in it! (Girl from juno)

Omg, So jealous well at least you can watch it love the movie whip it as well.


----------



## sharonfruit

Flapjack that pic is lovely, look how smiley she is. I want one!!

x


----------



## dontworry

https://i44.tinypic.com/51u8m.jpg
Here's Alex all preggo!!  Sorry I couldn't post it last night. Terr took the internet with him to work lmao.


----------



## sharonfruit

Wowwww Alex!! X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wow, Alex what a bump you got


----------



## MommaAlexis

I got huge like, overnight haha! I so can't hide it anymore  Oooh well!


----------



## sharonfruit

Jess I forgot to write as well in response to your post the other day regarding the girls that haven't popped in recently, I read in Katie's journal that she was having to make a new anonymous account because someone from real life had found her on her! X


----------



## flapjack10

Shar you're gonna have one! Seriously Rose is so cool, I love her to bits! 

Alex you look amazing! Love the bump!


----------



## sharonfruit

Theres not really any babies in my life... OH has 6 neices and nephews but they are in Ireland so only see them maybe once a year!

I've never changed a nappy :/ :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

I've never changed a nappy either! It's only this past year that I've spent some time with babies before that I think I'd held a baby once!

I'll be getting plenty of practice with my twin niece/nephew though. Can't wait for those guys to arrive!


----------



## sharonfruit

That will be very exciting! Their mum will be grateful for your help! I bet twins are a handful!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, flapjack wow you better get all the practice you need now.


----------



## dontworry

Ooh, thanks for that update, Shar! :)

Man I am pooped today for no reason. Got tons of sleep but this kid is wearing me out! He's in a screaming mood. Screams when he's happy, screams when the dog sits on his foot, screams when he's hungry, etc lmao. Lucky for me I got 4 new DVDs with a bunch of little baby/kid shows (like Lazytown, Blue's Clues, Little Bill, etc). I'm loving seeing them all again. :)

I can't believe some of you have never changed a nappy! I keep trying to get Terron to change one of my monster's diapers but he refuses. He only just recently noticed he was uncircumcised lol.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

MommaAlexis said:


> My hometown where I grew up just started doing roller derby! I'm so jealous! I wanna playyyy! But I'm freaking preggo. I wanna go!!! Lol if anyone doesn't realize why roller derby is the best thing to happen to women, watch the movie Whip it. Besides being an awesome movie, it's like an inside peak into roller derby. And Ellen Page is in it! (Girl from juno)

I'm a roller derby addict!! I think we talked about this a week ago in here. Where were you when I was explaining derby? :rofl: It sounds like a weird addiction when no one else loves it too! Let's all make up our own derby names...haha. Who would you be??


----------



## MommaAlexis

I always said LADYLIKE Would be my suicidegirl name, so it can be my derby name too!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think Hotpink would fit into my derby name :rofl:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I was going to be getting "lady like" across my knuckles if I hadn't gotten my bfp so soon lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Now you'll have to wait to, but I just had this done in January on my left side of my back. My whole back will be covered before I'm 30

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/419752_352315528125424_100000409408423_1227685_402081225_n.jpg


----------



## MommaAlexis

Uuuughhh I miss ink. I might be getting an apartement above a tattoo shop here. :) What do you girls think of the name Kitean for a girl? (kit-een)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Weird name never heard it before, but knowing you it fits in.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Well my friend is a tattoo artist, more aquaintances really and that's her name. haven't really talked to her yet about possibly stealing her name but I've loooved it since meeting her, I didn't consider it as a choice since I know a kitean, and having never met another kitean in her life it'd be obvious where I heard it lol. Saw her at the mall today, chit chatted for a while. she's a very nice girl! Her mum made the name up, apparently haha.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I love made up names


----------



## MommaAlexis

I hope she doesn't mind if I keep it as an option. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just talk to her and ask the next time you see her


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah! I don't see her too often in the winter. we just hang out in all the same places during the summer. I'll see if it's a girl first.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yeah that would be nice to find out first


----------



## dontworry

Hello loves! It is supposed to snow here in California tonight - BLEH! It's super cold tonight but I'm happy because I've got a box of Birthday Cake flavored Oreos sitting next to me... ;) Yum!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lol, I just sat through a storm here in Missouri


----------



## dontworry

I really doubt it'll snow at all... it's pretty rare to get any here. It's raining way too hard for it to be snowing, though it is extremely bone-chillingly cold.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know How cali can be I was born and raised In Bakersfield, California. I will never go back there though Love it here in Missouri it so much cheaper here


----------



## dontworry

I hate Bakersfield lol. I was raised in the Napa Valley - wine country! Don't live there any more and hated it at the time, but I miss it a lot these days.


----------



## flapjack10

Good morning talkies! How is everyone today? I'm sooo tired still!

When does everyone POAS after ovualtion? I'm getting the urge, but was going to do it when AF is due on 9th March!


----------



## dontworry

I highly suggest waiting it out til AF is due. It prevents a lot of heartache and confusion! BUT - if you're an addict like the most of us, you could start testing any time now lol.


----------



## sharonfruit

I always try and leave it til AF is due, look at me this month. I got a BFN on CD28 but a BFP on CD37 - after about 4 days spotting!


----------



## Smile181c

I tested 4 days before my AF :)


----------



## flapjack10

Humph! I don't know! Had no symptoms apart from I'm ultra tired. I'll try and be good and wait until the 9th... maybe...! :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

My scan on the 8th, you testing on the 9th. Next week is an exciting one x


----------



## flapjack10

Ohhhh yeah! That's a good enough reason for me to test on the 9th. If AF hasn't reared her ugly head by then haha!

This time last month I was screaming for AF to come and this month I want her to stay away! So contrary! :winkwink:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Last month it was easy for me to not POAS until AF was due...I tested 2 days before because we were going out with friends and just wanted to be sure, but I could have waited. I think I just felt sure it wasn't going to be a BFP, so didn't care to test. The month before that, I would have peed on almost anything, because I wanted a BFP so bad! Haha. Just do what you feel...you know your body! FX for BFP!

Here in Illinois, it stormed all night...now is gross out, and having 45 mph wind gusts. That sucks, because I drive an hour on the interstate to work everyday, so I just can't wait to feel like my car is going to tip over the whole way there! (not...)


----------



## flapjack10

> I would have peed on almost anything, because I wanted a BFP so bad!

 :rofl:

I'm going to try to be patient. I estimate I'm only 5dpo anyway...

Eeek to your crazy wind! The weather here in the UK is really dull as usual haha!

Mmmm think we're having fajitas for our tea tonight! Yum yum!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

dontworry said:


> I hate Bakersfield lol. I was raised in the Napa Valley - wine country! Don't live there any more and hated it at the time, but I miss it a lot these days.

The last time I was in Cali was last year March 11-12 2011 to pick up my brother stuff to bring it back here. Don't get me wrong I do miss my family and friends, but I had to get away from the drugs and plus side my mom lives here. Lived with my step dad till I gradurated High School then moved in 06 June


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've been in a snow storm for like five days straight lol. Welcome back to northern canada!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wow, Alex you must be freezing then.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Takes some getting used to, since I've been across the province all winter. But it's actually pretty warm! I've seen it hit minus forty celcius many times here before so just counting my blessings that it's not that cold!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

well, good to here your staying warm.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yay picking up money tomorrow! FOOD TIME! Got all the information for joel so they're going to keep tabs on him so I can get child support.


----------



## flapjack10

That's good news Alex! :thumbup:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Telling the worker everything that happened and she was like yeah so we're going after child support then!


----------



## Smile181c

Great news!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That good news Alex


----------



## Bergebabe

thats great news alex xx

flapjack, the 9th is my birthday so im sure it will be lucky for you lol. not so lucky for me - 32 aggghhhhh!


----------



## MommaAlexis

This lady is going to take a nap then go to work. when will the madness end?! haha :) good luck and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Queen Bee.

You look about 23 berge! :thumbup:


----------



## flapjack10

^^^ WSS! Thanks Berge! Hopefully I'll have some good news for you on your birthday! I've been soooo tired this week. I'm hoping it's not just psychosomatic... :wacko:


----------



## nlk

im hereeeeee :hi:

i havent been around in so long because ive been ridiculously ill! first of all, i was ill because of the provera, which made me vomit. A LOT. and then when i FINALLY started to feel better from that, i got a bug. so now no voice, achy everywhere, wooly head...the works. so ive only been on my phone trying to keep up. and i wont post when im on my phone because it sucksssssss.

sharonfruit - congrats! hope bean sticks for you! :hugs:

alex - its good that youre going to get child support. i read through your whole journal on my phone, and i was so amazed by how strong you were/are!

OH's semen analysis came back...they want to do another, because motility seemed low...but count was well above average. which is a bit worrying, but difficult to keep a straight face when OH says its because hes going for quantity over quality...which is so totally him!! hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## nlk

also, berge, age is just a number!!! and flapjack, FX'ed for youuuu!!!!!! when are you testing?


----------



## Bergebabe

Shucks thanx qb, ur now my new best friend lol

Nlk sorry to hear uve been so ill that sounds rubbish! Ur oh sounds like a typical man thinking more is more! Fxed though that his spermies get the ok from the docs in the second tests x

Flapjack im rubbish when im tired, hope its a good sign for u!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Got my first positive OPK tonight! Woohoo! It was a very dark line that showed up right away...so immediately got to BDing! Thinking more BD tomorrow, then I'm out of town Friday, so hope we can get the timing right and get a BFP!

FXed for you Flapjack!! BFPs and dust!

Alex, so good to see you happy and doing well!!


----------



## dontworry

Annie - I'm glad the OPKs are working for SOMEONE! Lmao I still have no idea what is going on with mine. Looking forward to not dealing with it during March. I am pretty sure we're just going to have a relaxed month and just have sex when we feel like it. 

Natalie - sorry to hear you've been so ill! :hugs: Feel better!! When I'm on my mobile I hate commenting on here, too, because my phone likes to refresh a lot and CRASH! :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

yeah it takes me forever to reply and even longer to edit a post, so I multiple post now that I'm on my phone. my cell's gonna run out of data soon And I'll be back to travelling for wifi, but I now have a bus pass so not so much of a hassle! Thanks nlK! It's been a crazy few months. my first tattoo was "This too shall pass" and man am I glad I have that tattoo! haha :) Just keep truckin'. How do you have time to forum when you're ovulating pinkie! POUNCE ON THAT! Hahaha :) it's now two am and I've been running errands since 8am sooo bed time!


----------



## boofangie

just thought id pop in and say hey! I've been following but just not had enough time to comment! 
im in the library now for like 4 hours so thought id sneak on 

congrats alex, thats what you needed! he shouldn't be allowed to run away!

anyone got any exciting plans for the weekend? xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

no exciting plans for us.
Today just gonna pick up some carrots 
and make a big pot of stew for lunch/dinner :D
cant wait!
we will probably stay in this weekend and play games
or watch movies or tv lol
the usual


----------



## boofangie

aww that sounds really nice  relaxing! xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hello all!

Nlk - sorry to hear you've been ill! Hope you feel better soon! :flower::hugs:

I think I'll do a 'sneaky it doesn't really count' test on Monday and then if BFN do my 'official' test on the 9th if AF hasn't shown up :haha:

Jess - have fun having a relaxed month next month! No more OPK stress for you! Just BD loads!

No exciting plans for me! Going to have a quiet weekend. Even though I got paid on the 24th and had £100 extra overtime I'm so skint! So just have to find some cheap way to amuse myself. I hear the PS3 calling! 

I'm still so tired! :coffee: People keep commenting saying "You look tired" and I'm like, "Yeah, I look it because I am. Cheers for that(!)"

What's everyone else up to? 

xxx

Mmmm QB stew sounds good!


----------



## sharonfruit

> I think I'll do a 'sneaky it doesn't really count' test on Monday and then if BFN do my 'official' test on the 9th if AF hasn't shown up

Sounds good to me, you test whenever you are ready.

I hate when people say you look tired, its so rude x


----------



## flapjack10

I KNOW! It's like saying "You look like crap" Thanks for that! Some people!:growlmad:

xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Flapjack - in my 2WW before I got my BFP people at work kept telling me I looked pale and pastey and am I trying to hide something from them?

You never know, it might be your month!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

8 week BBH!
wow time has flew by! :D


----------



## flapjack10

BabyBumpHope said:


> Flapjack - in my 2WW before I got my BFP people at work kept telling me I looked pale and pastey and am I trying to hide something from them?
> 
> You never know, it might be your month!

Thanks BBH! I won't get my hopes up and I hope I'll be ok either way :) This is my first month of trying so I doubt it'll happen, but my OH is so excited bless!


----------



## Queen Bee.

what are all you ladies up to?
we are just playing PS3 for a while.
got the stew on so slow simmering that away :D
smells sooo nice!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> what are all you ladies up to?
> we are just playing PS3 for a while.
> got the stew on so slow simmering that away :D
> smells sooo nice!

Mmm, I want to come round to your house for dinner! 

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Id invite you all over if you didnt live so far away!
dunno what hubby would think about a house full of women :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> 8 week BBH!
> wow time has flew by! :D

I know!! It's mad. I'm convinced I'm showing already too. My belly has sprouted I'm the past 2 weeks. Very confusing though as my uterus doesn't pop out of my pelvis til 12 weeks. Got some photos on my laptop. it's mad looking at the 6 week and 8 week ones and comparing! DH thinks there could be 2 in there!

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

flapjack10 said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> Flapjack - in my 2WW before I got my BFP people at work kept telling me I looked pale and pastey and am I trying to hide something from them?
> 
> You never know, it might be your month!
> 
> Thanks BBH! I won't get my hopes up and I hope I'll be ok either way :) This is my first month of trying so I doubt it'll happen, but my OH is so excited bless!Click to expand...

You never know, it can still happen. My friend fell pregnant first cycle after stopping pill with both her little ones. And Chloe on here was lucky too. Good luck!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

BabyBumpHope said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> 8 week BBH!
> wow time has flew by! :D
> 
> I know!! It's mad. I'm convinced I'm showing already too. My belly has sprouted I'm the past 2 weeks. Very confusing though as my uterus doesn't pop out of my pelvis til 12 weeks. Got some photos on my laptop. it's mad looking at the 6 week and 8 week ones and comparing! DH thinks there could be 2 in there!
> 
> XClick to expand...

see you are the one with twins 
Maybe its just bloat... or twins.. or more :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Oooh BBH can we see the pics? No worries if you don't want to post them!

I'm on my lunch break in work (so legitimately using work internet to come on here for a change)! Just scoffed a ham and cheese baguette my OH made me this morning! Yum yum!

I just want to :sleep:

This morning I woke up at 2.15 am and went the loo and started to get ready for work! I checked the time and was like :huh: So went back to bed until I had to get up at 6.30am! I'm such a weirdo!


----------



## Smile181c

I was first month :thumbup:

BBH put a pic of your bump up? Pretty please!! :flower:

I still need to take my 12 week one :dohh:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I don't know how we'd cope with 2 babies! We'll both be working full time! It's probably just bloat. I'll go log in on the laptop and post the photos to see what you think? My belly is far too big for it to be my uterus at this stage

X


----------



## Smile181c

It could well be bloat hun, I'm massive for 12 weeks too but I'm sure it's all gas :haha:

can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## flapjack10

You never know haha!:twinboys:

Yay! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Here we go girls. First pic is 6 weeks, second is 8 weeks.... :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5









8 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Queen Bee.

looks like bloat
cute bump though!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm trying to hide it from the people i work with until after the 12 week scan but its starting to become noticable as i usually have quite a flat stomach! My scan isn't until 28th march

x


----------



## Smile181c

Aw little bump!!! Even if it is bloat, that is ADORABLE :D

Just for comparison hun, here's my 8 week

https://i43.tinypic.com/5dlyll.jpg


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww :)

Wheres your 12 week?

x


----------



## flapjack10

Aww you guys have the cutest bumps at 8 weeks! Where's your 12 week one Chloe?? :winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BBH so cute baby bump


----------



## Smile181c

I haven't taken it yet :dohh: will take it later though, promise! :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

BBH how do you take your photos? Im trying to take them without the rest of my body in it and it's really awkward! x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I just had to hold my phone put at arms length and hope for the best! I used the reflection in the patio door to guide me

X


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah that's what I do, I just have a slippery phone :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Would matt help you? 

X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Chole face the screen of your phone to the mirror


----------



## sharonfruit

I used to kneel right close to the mirror and take it in the mirror that way.

Lovely bump BBH :cloud9: x


----------



## Queen Bee.

how are you sharon?


----------



## sharonfruit

Not the best. Had some pink spotting through the night so have had my scan moved to Monday morning. Not got much hope left to cling onto :cry: 

How are you? I fancy some of that stew as well, I'm peckish x


----------



## Queen Bee.

oh sharon keep your head up hun :hugs:
We are all here for you, maybe just bean getting comfy in there.


----------



## sunshiinee

Hey ladies im 2 or 3dpo and experiencing an increas of thick white cm and i usually dry up after o, maybe a little white cm. any experince this? Babydust to everyone!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I had that happen to me before


----------



## sharonfruit

Does anyone know if you can eat pancakes if you are a preggo eggo?

Craving...


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> Does anyone know if you can eat pancakes if you are a preggo eggo?
> 
> Craving...

I wondered this last week but only after I scoffed about 4 pancakes! I felt really bad but then told myself it would be fine as the pancake was cooked

X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Not the pancakes cravings again


----------



## sharonfruit

Yeah thats what I thought then I had 3.

I just made a swiss roll, baked the whole thing, made the filling, then realised the filling had raw egg in it, so had to chuck the damn thing out :(


----------



## sharonfruit

BTW you lot who haven't invested in a tube of conceive plus need to do so instantly, if you remember I bought my first tub last cycle and look at me now x


----------



## boofangie

I'm thinking of getting some this time! i was looking at it in boots this morning! i reckon I'm gonna have to invest!  xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hello all! :hi: Just checking in...!

Side note: has anyone heard from HitGirl lately?? I feel like she hasn't been on in a long time...hope all is well!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I hope nothing bad happened!! :S


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alex when do you find out the gender of baby?


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG I'm so sorry beautiful ladies. Have been really busy lately and also sick. :(

How are you all? I have LOTS of catching up to do. I'll also upload some new piccies.


----------



## Hit Girl

WHAT????? Sharon?? Oh lovely, I hope everything is okay with your little bean. xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

So... I had my Nuchal Scan on Monday. My result was 1:8245. That's pretty good. All is perfect with bub. It was the most amazing scan ever. My mum and DH were there too. We saw it bouncing around in there. All the vitals are perfect. Also met my ob for the first time yesterday and she is wonderful. I love her. (We also got a DVD of the entire ultrasound/Nuchal Scan including the heartbeat and all the bouncing around).
 



Attached Files:







01.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 8









02.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5









03.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7









04.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> BTW you lot who haven't invested in a tube of conceive plus need to do so instantly, if you remember I bought my first tub last cycle and look at me now x

I'm with Sharonfruit on that one! Worked a treat for us too!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

HG: Those pictures are amazing! 
So happy everything is alright!


----------



## Hit Girl

How's everything going BBH?

Miranda, thank you! :) I've been told that I need to relax now.


----------



## Queen Bee.

HG: yes relax Hun, you have a gorgeous lil baby in there :D
Have you decided to find out the sex or are you keeping it secret til birth?


----------



## Hit Girl

We are definitely going to find out. That'll be on the 16th April. Seems so far away!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Just have to take your mind off it lol
though id be going crazy as well :haha:
but I will have to wait a whole 9 months. (whenever I get preggers that is)


----------



## Hit Girl

So you wouldn't find out? I think my mum and MIL would kill us if we didn't find out. Even though THEY didn't find out with any of theirs. 

I have been pretty damn pukey lately. Threw up on my leg the other night. I was sitting on the couch, brushing my teeth (I sometimes like to watch telly to keep my mind off the fact that I'm brushing my teeth) and then I leaned forward and threw up, completely missing the carpet but I got my leg from my knee to my foot. Then I kept puking. I had the bucket right there but I did it in a bowl with eggshells in it. I had just peeled two hard-boiled eggs and ate them because I read that eating protein before bed was good for preventing sickness. Load of bollocks, that was. By the way, I was holding my toothbrush the entire time. Gross! Eeeeew!


----------



## Queen Bee.

ohh sounds terrible.
Gotta laugh at the loada bollocks though :haha:
hubby and I decided not to find out 
we want it to be a surprise.
but I can just see everyone in the family pestering me day and night
have you chose any names yet?


----------



## Hit Girl

No we haven't yet... but we do have a few in mind. It's funny how you have these names that you like all your life but when it gets serious you question all of them.


----------



## flapjack10

Aw HG your little baba is such a cool dude! What amazing pics! Thanks for posting!

Hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

I wouldn't want to find out the sex either! I'd like to keep it a surprise. 

How is everyone this morning? I'm still shattered!:coffee: Can't seem to shake this tired feeling!


----------



## Smile181c

Aw HG!! Your pics are gorgeous!! I'm predicting :blue: for you my love! Did you get my tweet the other day? :flower:

Flapjack................:test:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Flapjack: im excited for you to test!!! :D


----------



## flapjack10

Teeheehee you naughty scamps! I'm only 8dpo (I estimate) so I'm going to wait until Monday... maybe!:haha:


----------



## Smile181c

You might get a :bfp: at 8DPO! :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

We'll see! :winkwink: I still need a designated pee cup! :laugh2:


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl:


----------



## sharonfruit

HG! So happy to see you back! We have missed you :hugs:

Thanks, I hope everything is okay with my beanie too! I have a scan on Monday at 11am.

Me and OH had a bit of a bicker last night as he wanted me to change the scan til later in the day and I was like nooooo :cry:. He was worried he wouldn't be able to get Monday off because he is going to take Sunday off to clear out our apartment, but he has decided to do the apartment tomorrow night instead so he can get Monday off :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Laura91

*Sharonfruit* : Hope you're ok :hugs: I'll keep everything crossed for your but like someone else said, maybe it's just beanie getting comfy :thumbup:

*HG* : Look at your not so little bean! :happydance:

*Flapjack* : I hope you're getting a cool pee cup, not like my little clear tub :haha:

*Chloe* : How you feeling?


----------



## Smile181c

Hey Laura :wave:

I'm doing pretty well thanks :) starting to get a bit more energy back and not feeling sick as much!


----------



## boofangie

hahahaha flapjack! OH once ordered some beans from a take away (he's a weird boy) and they came in a little clear plastic pot! so i stole it for my pee cup haha! xxx

i cleaned it though obviously!

HG! omgggggg your bean is so cute!!1!  I'm so happy for you!  and april isn't too far away! 

Flapjack!- YAY! For testing!  lots of baby dust your way xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe "bean cup" for Angie :rofl:


----------



## sharonfruit

When I was talking to the doctor about my scan she told me to bring a urine sample and I was like okay so where can I get the little pot things and she said if you go to your GP reception they should give you one, and then she said, or any clear plastic container will do, as long as it's washed. :haha: I had visions of me strutting in with a spongebob mug full of wee:haha:


----------



## flapjack10

rofl: :rofl:

That's what I'd do! :haha: I'd say to the doc, "What's your problem? It's my pee cup?:huh::" 

"Hmmm Mrs R, maybe you're not ready to have children yet?"


----------



## boofangie

haha probably!
I've been up so early to get Vfestival tickets, and still didn't seem to get on in time., within 2 seconds it said "unavailable" what a waste of an early get up! HMPH! xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Booo! :growlmad:

We went to Glastonbudget last year and it is boss! It was £60 for the weekend camping and is a festival of tribute acts! Such a laugh and there is a cap on food and drink so stalls can't charge stupid prices.

https://www.glastonbudget.org/

xxx


----------



## Laura91

*Angie* : My pee 'tub' is a container that is from the chinese I think :rofl:! Its only a small one though, not sure what came in it originally though haha! I hide it behind the loo so nobody can see it :thumbup: Although T tried to bin it once :growlmad: x



sharonfruit said:


> ....I had visions of me strutting in with a spongebob mug full of wee:haha:

:rofl:


----------



## boofangie

i hide mine behind the loo toooo! 

that festival sounds really good! 

Me and OH decided even if I'm pregnant, ill only ever be like 5 months Max, so I'm hoping i should be okay! we got tickets!!!! " so excited! but didn't get a conformation email, so now panicking it didn't work! and no moneys been taken from my bank so I'm like DAMN, and i keep thinking should i do it again, but could potentially loose another 400 hahha xxx


----------



## Laura91

Well we had a leak behind the toilet a couple of months ago so if anybody ever asks why its there I can use that as my exscuse :winkwink:


----------



## boofangie

hahah good idea! they should sell disposable pee cups! hahaha xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Yay for getting tickets Angie, imagine if you are at V fest with a bump!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

> Although T tried to bin it once :growlmad:

Off with his head!! :dohh: :haha:

My friend was 13 weeks when we went to glastonbudget and she was fine. She was quite tired, but ok!

xxx


----------



## boofangie

part of me is like "its fine, you might not even be pregnant, even if you were campings no big deal, and the crowds will be fine, and its the last time we could do this without a baby"

and part of me is like "you are so stupid, if you WERE pregnant, you would worry the whole tine" hehehehe! we will see! xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: see how things go, maybe you can sell the tickets nearer the time if you change your mind, I'm sure a lot of people go to festivals when they are pregnant, we do about it at uni x


----------



## boofangie

yeah I'm just being silly! I'm not even pregnant haha! 
really excited though! 
how you feeling shar? xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: its funny how you think that but them BAM you're pregnant everything changes. I'm debating whether or not to go to Portugal in June... I'll be about 19 weeks by then so should be okay... x


----------



## flapjack10

Yeah that should be ok Shar! You deserve a holiday! :thumbup:


----------



## sharonfruit

Its all booked, all of OH's family are coming as well, I figure if anything goes wrong or if I want to come home it won't be a problem to just hop on a plane at any point :thumbup:


----------



## boofangie

defintly! plus you deserve a pre baby holiday ;-) xxx


----------



## boofangie

p.s have you seen any more spotting? bean was getting him/herself all snuggled in i reckon  xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

No more spotting since Wed night (touch wood - sticking myself to a large sheet of wood seems like a good idea right now, my floor is laminate and my bare feet are staying firmly pressed onto it)


----------



## Queen Bee.

see was just beany getting comfy in there.
:thumbup:


----------



## boofangie

haha just torched the wooden bed here for you too  so glad though! xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

> see was just beany getting comfy in there.

I really really hope so, won't be able to fully relax until after 2 scans as evidence of a growing bean!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Well chick, anytime you needa talk im here!
message me anytime!
If you want my fb or email just message away :D


----------



## flapjack10

Yup we're here for you! Bean was just wedging their bum in that's all! FX!

Monday will be here before you know it!

xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Had my first appointment with my OB yesterday, I have to go to an outside agency to get my first ultrasound and some more bloodwork. My OB is absolutely lovely, I really like her already, and her nursing staff is wonderful too. I have another appointment with her on the 22nd. She told me I can stay on the trucks a little longer... But she will give me a letter to give to work at my next appointment so I can switch to light duties. 

By the way, the wee cup thing is hilarious, I have one that is just an extra from our actual kitchen set (we had WAY too many, double what was needed, just incase any of ours broke) and I keep it in the spare bathroom cupboard.... Well OH found it and said "this could be the biggest pregnancy-brain thing you have done; you left your water cup in the bathroom cupboard" and I said "that's my pee cup" and he just about dropped it on the ground lol

Also, OH's parents have invited us on a trip to Myrtle Beach between October 8-21.... My due date is October 18..... Hahahah we can't go, but his parents don't know I'm preggers yet.... So they keep pestering us to book our plane tickets.


----------



## sharonfruit

Your pee-cup story is hilarious



> Also, OH's parents have invited us on a trip to Myrtle Beach between October 8-21.... My due date is October 18..... Hahahah we can't go, but his parents don't know I'm preggers yet.... So they keep pestering us to book our plane tickets.

:haha: thats annoying, when are you going to tell them?

My friends are bugging about booking a girly holiday this summer :dohh:


----------



## flapjack10

> and I said "that's my pee cup" and he just about dropped it on the ground lol

:rofl:


----------



## TFSGirl

sharonfruit said:


> Your pee-cup story is hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> Also, OH's parents have invited us on a trip to Myrtle Beach between October 8-21.... My due date is October 18..... Hahahah we can't go, but his parents don't know I'm preggers yet.... So they keep pestering us to book our plane tickets.
> 
> :haha: thats annoying, when are you going to tell them?
> 
> My friends are bugging about booking a girly holiday this summer :dohh:Click to expand...

Lol yeah I about fell off the couch when I saw his face, I laughed so hard

We are going to tell them next time we see them in person, maybe next weekend, and they are going to be excited until they realize the due date hahah

I went for a girls weekend the weekend I believe I got pregnant. Everyone else was hammered and I just watched and laughed lol


----------



## flapjack10

I've been weeing loads today (not like me at all) so thought this wee could be put to good use! I did a test when I got home from work and got a BFN. Still early days, both in this cycle and TTC xxx


----------



## nlk

sorry for the BFN flapjack...but its still really early...youre not out yet!! FX'ed for you!

all your stories of pee cups has had me giggling today...a nice little pick me up from feeling ill! i just bought some party cups, because i couldnt decide what else to use! so its just dora the explorer:thumbup: it was only awkward when OH asked if i was helping out with a childs birthday party...


----------



## flapjack10

I'm so jealous of your Dora cup! I'd rather Spongebob or Charlie and Lola though. I just cut a water bottle in half and used that... Classy! Lol!


----------



## nlk

lol thats a good idea...i honestly never thought of these other ideas people have...but to be fair we dont have many mugs in the house to begin with, let alone a spare i could pee in!

they had dora, thomas the tank engine, or plain. next time im going for thomas. just for a bit of a change!


----------



## flapjack10

Thomas rules! Deffo Thomas! :rofl:


----------



## sharonfruit

> I went for a girls weekend the weekend I believe I got pregnant. Everyone else was hammered and I just watched and laughed lol

That'll be me this weekend!!


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> I went for a girls weekend the weekend I believe I got pregnant. Everyone else was hammered and I just watched and laughed lol
> 
> That'll be me this weekend!!Click to expand...

whats your plan in the end for tomorrow? xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morning ladies!
How is everyone?
Sorry for BFN flapjack! you will get your BFP soon I know it! :thumbup:
mines a spare mug and I hide it behind it too :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I didn't even have time to get a Pee cup lol! I'm a point and shoot kind of girl! Lmao


----------



## Queen Bee.

see I get those tests from the pound shop and they confuse me.
cause they said the pee needed to cool to room temp before dipping,
but then it also said you could pee straight on the stick.
so im thinking...What on earth am I supposed to do ? :haha:
So I just ended up dipping it :shrug:


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry for your bfn flapjack, maybe try with FMU next time :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

> whats your plan in the end for tomorrow? xxx

I'm going out as planned and hoping I can sneak away early!

I don't feel too bad as my CM has been back to normal for a good 2 days now, but I still get panicky. Like I've been up in the middle of the night every night to pee but then this morning I didn't wake up til 7am (I was busting though!) and I keep grabbing my boobs to see if they hurt, they arent _that_ sore, but definately getting a bit sorer every day. 

The fact that my CM is back to normal is comforting but then I keep reminding myself that I didn't have any spotting with my last pregnancy until 10 weeks and the baby had stopped developing at 5! xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks guys! It's ok about the BFN I knew it was early, I just had a POAS urge! Haha!
GL tonight Shar! Hope your friends aren't eagle eyed bullies like my friends! :haha: I hope bean is being extra sticky for you [-o&lt;


----------



## disneydarling

Aaghhh I can't beleive I've missed so much, apologies!!

Congratulations Sharonfruit!! So happy for you!:happydance: Can't believe there are now 7 BFP's in this group, good work girls!!

So I had a little break from here as I was driving myself crazy with the whole TTC thing.

I had my period last week exactly 28 days after the last one ended, again it was really light and REALLY painful:cry: my husband is insisting I go to the dr's because for about 8 hours I couldn't even move I was in so much pain, so I'm really scared!! My mum and sister have suggested I come off the pill to see if that makes a difference (they dont know that I already am) so I'm going to go visit my GP this week if I can get an appt, the only GP I like at my doctors surgery is only there part time so it's hard to get a appt with her.

I've been kind of sad ever since, thinking how the fact that I was in SO much pain means there has to be something wrong with me, and thats something I will have to come to terms with. A few days ago we had a little family day out with my husbands family and his 2 sisters who have a baby each and are also both pregnant with no.2 so that was hard. I've also found out in the past 2 days 2 people that I used to work with who I'm quite close with are both pregnant.

So I'm sorryyyyyyy for being a bit of a downer, that's why I haven't really posted lately, glad good things are happening for all of you though!:flower:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

DD hang in there sorry your having such a hard time hun :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Aw Disney I'm sorry you're feeling rubbish... You're not putting a downer on things at all! That's what we're here for.:hugs:
I've also had a really painful period in the past and the doc couldn't explain it. Hope you feel better and it's not too serious.
Let us know how the appointment goes. Chin up Hun xxx:flower:


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry to hear your periods are causing you so much pain DD, hope the doctor can give you something to help xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

so me and hubby were talking tonight.
and he was saying that he wants to properly TTC this time!
So looks like im back in the game ladies :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

Went down to Mcdonalds for some free Wifi! That's great news Queen! How is everyone?! I've been just so fantastic, work is jerking my chain a bit but whatever, I'm happy to be back with my coworkers. They're like family! You spend 10 hours a day 6 days a week with the same twenty people, for a year... you get close haha. My bosses know I'm pregnant now and other then being a little annoying with my hours, have seem to have taken it well. Most of the managers are petting my little bump constantly! Also, my coworker brought me some realllllyyyy nice expensive maternity clothes, they're gorgeous! I feel so pretty today for once! I'm wearing a white top with black lace all over it. Fits me like a glove too! All in all I've been very happy! Looking for an apartment now, having a hard time because I have no internet but hey.. Anyways, WHAT'S NEW EVERYONE?!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im good alex! :D
Sounds like you are doing well too :D
Cant wait to find out what you are having lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

I can find out as soon as two weeks from now!!! EVER CRAZY! Time has been passing sooooo fast. Booked a pregnancy photo shoot for July! :D We might do it at the summer fair on like a carousel and stuff, but not sure yet. Either that or waterfalls haha. Going to wear my extensions for once and rock out my tattoos and bump haha! :) I mean, every day I wake up and I'm like, MAN I am happy! Haha my manager at work used to be best friends with Sperm Donor, he pulled me aside to ask what happened and is now diverting conversations involving who the dad is for me. My team knows the whole story but the rest of the floor doesn't need to know. (There's about 200 other people I work with) I only see them on my breaks and end of shift, although we're all really close, your team is your best friends. My whole team is going out for sushi for supper tonight! I have to stick to veggie sushi and everything but it'll be nice! Even after everything that happened, I'm still bloody optimistic. It's been over a month, haven't heard a peep from him. Marty found Sperm donor's adoptive parents though! I've never even heard much about them but they apparently sent her a bunch of presents for Cyanna and stuff and are very nice! they know of me through Marty but I'm still so shy to message them.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Crazy, seems like yesterday you just got your BFP!
Never know he might surprise you.
maybe just got cold feet.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Bah, I wouldn't take him back if it would mean a million dollars a day. Well, maybe I would for one day, get the million dollars then use it to move as far away as possible. :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Well if someone offers you that...
dont forget about me over here 
treat us all to a nice holiday :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha we'll have a big get together! Fiesta, anyone!? :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Sounds like a good time to me lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

McDonald's is giving out all free samples all day for hot chocolate, and they have to give out a certain number of cups by supper time, but since it's been a blizzard out for like 5 days no one is coming out to eat! So the guy is giving me a bunch of samples so that head office doesn't get them in trouble LOL.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Id be up for free hot chocolate lol
I just had a cuppa there.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wow, Alex cant wait for you to find out now.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Just found out my smoking hot manager is single. I will now commence flirting. (I'd never do anything, considering I have some other priorities and he's older then my mother...) but my god is he gorgeous and looks mayyybe thirty. Now I just won't get in trouble for accidently hitting on him anymore! hurray! I started calling him Tall, Dark and Ominous haha. He wears all black suits with black hair and his eyelashes are super thick so looks like he wears eyeliner. Yummmmyyyy! He's my work eye candy. just another thing to look forward to about going to work! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh my Alex


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm starting not to mind this single thing :haha: I can flirt with whoever I darned well please! I harrassed my friend for some cuddles the other day. Will continue to do so whenever I feel lonely! Cuddles, eye candy.. I'm set!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

LOL


----------



## flapjack10

Good for you Alex!

How is everyone this morning/afternoon/evening?


----------



## boofangie

A 14 hour shift is all I've got to look forward today! hooray! Hahax


----------



## flapjack10

Booooo! Poor Angie! I'm having another lazy day! Might go for a walk later to get some fresh air... I'm in work early tomorrow though.:growlmad:

My OH and kitty are fast asleep they look so cute xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

morning ladies!
Trying to hold hubby off til tomorrow
make sure everythings built up :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

14 hours!!!

QB great to hear you are back on board with TTC!

I'm tirrreeedddd, didn't get in til 3.30am and was up at 9 opening presents :haha:

I think I will try and sleep for an hour and then I have to go over and help OH sort the apartment. Snore! X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Keep us updated sharon! :hugs:
I went to bed later than expected last night too
hubbys cousin came round to pick up his game
we all ended up chatting for a couple hours lol


----------



## flapjack10

Queen Bee. said:


> morning ladies!
> Trying to hold hubby off til tomorrow
> make sure everythings built up :haha:

Hmm maybe a barge pole will do the job? :haha:

Things that are needed in a TTC woman's arsenal:

BnB account
OPKs
Thermometer
Pee cup
50,000 pee sticks
Folic Acid
Barge pole to keep OH away when not near Oing
:laugh2:


----------



## Queen Bee.

flapjack10 said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies!
> Trying to hold hubby off til tomorrow
> make sure everythings built up :haha:
> 
> Hmm maybe a barge pole will do the job? :haha:
> 
> Things that are needed in a TTC woman's arsenal:
> 
> BnB account
> OPKs
> Thermometer
> Pee cup
> 50,000 pee sticks
> Folic Acid
> Barge pole to keep OH away when not near Oing
> :laugh2:Click to expand...

:rofl:
I told him we are going to BD every other day this month 
starting tomorrow. he seems to like the idea
but we shall see for how long :haha:


----------



## J.Kiera

Hey, I'm new to the site & would like to join in. i've been NTNP for my months with no luck :( . Now I am NTNP,TTC. Good luck to all & Congrats to those with BFP


----------



## flapjack10

Lol QB!

Hi J.Kiera :wave: welcome to BnB! Hope your BFP is with you soon xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

how are you feeling flapjack?


----------



## flapjack10

I'm ok! Feeling quite bloated today and have been nauseated a few times... Hmm I've got a feeling it's all in my head. They could be PMS symptoms, I haven't had a real period for 10 years as been on BCP. Ahh it's all a learning curve!

I've got my F&TX for you now you're Full time TTC! Are you doing OPKs?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Not yet, I was going to look in to conceive plus.
but Im going to talk to hubby about it before purchasing anything
I dont want to make him feel uncomfortable


Have everything crossed you get your BFP this month!


----------



## flapjack10

Cheers mate! Hope he's ok with CP - depends how the subject is approached I suppose. I don't know much about CP, but if I was a bloke i would rather that my OH was taking a pill once a day than peeing and scrutinising tests three times a day.:shrug:

Although OPKs would get rid of the POAS urge...!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Was just talking about cp there to him
and he was acting like he was interested...
then he started talking about his racing game :dohh:
Men! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I don't feel so good today.


----------



## flapjack10

Men! :rolleyes:
At least you've tried to speak to him about it! When he sees the CP box and asks what it is you can just be like, _I told you about it last week!_

Oh no Jenni! What's up?:hugs:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hi: Been working all weekend, and have just caught up! Glad everyone is well - to varying degrees it seems - but well. :0)


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm so tired but my friend may have found me an apartment! She told the landlord not to rent it until he talked to me on Monday. hehe :)


----------



## flapjack10

How are you Pink? Did you fit in the BDing? How are the OPKs going?

So glad everything's finally coming together for you Alex! FX for the apartment. You must be made up to be away from Sperm Donor. Have you heard from him at all?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Not a peep haha. What's funny is I make more money without him! Haha it'll be two weeks I've been here on Thursday lol. I'm working my tail feathers off! I'm not sure whether to take out my piercings or not for the meeting as the landlord rented out the two other apartments to the tattoo artists downstairs. probably not! It'd be so nice knowing I had a place!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Officially NTNP I guess! I'm Izzy, 20, and NTNP as of 1st March. <3


----------



## TFSGirl

I slept most of today, worked 30 hours straight, I stayed late at work for a friend on another shift so I was there from 6 yesterday morning until noon today. I'm absolutely bagged. And I have cried watching cooking shows lol. Oh dear.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wow, Alex you'll be 15 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Only a half hour to go for me and I'll be fifteen weeks. I cannot believe I'm nearly four months!!


----------



## Hit Girl

It's almost Monday for you, Sharon. Thinking about you lots, my love. xxx

Disney, I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling poos. Definitely try and score an appointment with that lovely doctor of yours. I understand that you feel really scared, but this will be so good for you. It's a step in a really good direction. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

So, we told DH's brother and his gf the other night. This gf isn't liked by anyone in the family and she's known for being quite the bitch. (None of us know why they're together - he could do a million times better than her and she treats him terribly.) Anyway, she says, "Did you decide to do this now because you're about to turn 30? You know, did you decide to do this for health reasons because of your age?". Wow. And she is only 2 years younger than me. What the hell??? Then she tells my MIL (behind our backs) that the hospital we've chosen is really terrible (which it isn't at all). My MIL really doesn't like her and now she dislikes her even more. How rude is that, implying that 30 is really old to have a baby! Some people REALLY need to be slapped. I could honestly go on and on about the horrendous things she has said to everyone in the family (especially me) over the years. Grrrrr.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I love when a troll comes in and tries to insult someone's grammar, using no punctuation at all. It's like.. seriously?! You just tried to insult someone's spelling with no capital "I", no periods and no apostrophes? Oi... I wish I could just pass on grammar to everyone. I love english! It's an interesting language haha. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morning ladies!
I just found out my cousins girlfriend had her baby last night :D 
shes sucha cutie!
so still 3 preggers to go, my cousin (^ his sister), 
hubbys sister and hubbys cousin!
Im excited for the new babies.


----------



## flapjack10

Hi *Izzy*! :flower: Let us know how you get on with NTNP!

Awww *Alex* you're so much better off without him - in every way possible! Where's the troll? Are they in another thread?

*HG* - What a bitch!? Seriously she must have a lovely bunch of friends, who wouldn't want to be friends with someone so marvellous! Obviously she's worried about _her_ age and had just transfered it on to you! As for bitching about you to your MIL - what a cowbag! At least your MIL can see through her though! 30 is NOT old to have a baby! Everyone's diffrent and is ready to have children at different ages! Grrr it grinds my gears!:growlmad:

Morning *QB*! Congrats to your cousin's GF! OMG you've got a lot of babies arriving in your family! You'll be next and your baby will have a lot of playmates! :thumbup:

Did the test this morning and got a :bfn: Bring on Friday! If AF comes just have to get back on the horse! :)


----------



## Bergebabe

morning everyone!!

have only had my phone over the weekend as we've been decorating and not had the wifi on. 

hg - i hate bitchy women like that but is definitely her own insecurities rearing their head. well if its all down hill from 30 i was screwed a while ago hehe. 

flapjack - dont lose heart yet theres still time for a bfp xx

alex - i hope u get the apartment, how exciting!!! must have missed the troll what happened?

qb am a little jealous of your new baby cuddles, a lovely bit of baby hug practice for you until you get your bfp. 

i've been so tired the last few days, trying not to get my hopes up that its a good sign as im terrible for symptom spotting. i am only 5 dpo so still a frustratingly long time before i can test booooooo

how is everyone?


----------



## Queen Bee.

flapjack: still time for that BFP, just keep your head up!
Berge: Yeah tons and tons of babies! cant wait for the cuddles!
we just BDed I sat in the bedroom with my legs proped against the wall 
the things you do for a baby :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks Berge! Hopefully not too long for both of us with our BFPs! :flower:

I was in your shoes a few days ago so know how you feel! Technically it's still too early for me to test too, but I couldn't resist! FX for you! :dust:


----------



## flapjack10

Queen Bee. said:


> flapjack: still time for that BFP, just keep your head up!
> Berge: Yeah tons and tons of babies! cant wait for the cuddles!
> we just BDed I sat in the bedroom with my legs proped against the wall
> the things you do for a baby :haha:

Cheers mate! 

Haha! I know it's all so romantic and classy isn't it?! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh so classy! 
baby making yoga! :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

:rofl:

Exercise and baby making all rolled into one!

GL hun hope it works for you! :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thank you!
hope you get your BFP!
Bump buddies! :D


----------



## flapjack10

Deffo poso bump buddies! FX!
xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Doing anything fun today? :)


----------



## flapjack10

Nope! In work (naughty, naughty)! 

Can't be bothered haha! :coffee:

Your good self?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Nothing, unless we visit family.
but its super cold today so I dunno If I can drag myself out.


----------



## Laura91

Morning ladies :flower:

*QB* : Yay for full on TTC! :happydance:

*Alex* : Glad you're doing great, by the way - you have an orange now! Not such a little bean anymore :haha:

*FJ* : Love the list needed for TTC women :rofl:

*J.Kiera* & *Bornthiswayxo* : :hi:

*HG* : Sorry about the horrible 'SIL' maybe she's just jealous of your pregnantness? :haha:

*Berge* : Fingers crossed for your that you're number 8!


----------



## flapjack10

Talkies,

Here's another pee related question haha! I've got One Step IC 10miu pg tests. How long do you dip your tests for? It doesn't say on the test or amazon.

Oh and here's my new pee cup:

Oink, oink!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0210.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Queen Bee.

Love your pee cup! 
its cute :thumbup:
Never in a million years did I think Id say that :haha:


----------



## Laura91

I love your pee cup too haha!
I think you have the same tests as me cause mine don't say anything on them either :shrug: I dip mine for between 10 and 20 seconds - depending on how fast I see the pee going up the stick (if you get me?) x


EDIT: These are mine but the handles are blue..

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTDYlbe4ECOV4gaIkM_rk7yMGLOSeE4Vif2zqPu2gcglLQqdBcm1Q


----------



## Bergebabe

Queen Bee. said:


> Love your pee cup!
> its cute :thumbup:
> Never in a million years did I think Id say that :haha:

hahah - the things us ttcers get excited about does make me giggle. i have a very boring blue plastic beaker :blush:

my ic tests say 10 secs to dip if that helps xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

ps im at work too but cant quite get in the swing of it this morning! i work for myself so it only makes my day harder when i have a lazy moment lol. 

if you could see me now you would be in hysterics. my office is always freezing and i usually never take my coat off. oh suggested i take in my snuggie blanket, one of those ones with arms, so now im sitting in my office wrapped up in a hug day glo pink blanket with sleeves!! i look a right treat haha


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks guys! It was between a pig or a cow and the pig looked friendlier! :)

I think I've been dipping for 10 secs too. When the dye starts shooting up the stick I always have a little panic that I've broken it :dohh: I'm such a dumb ass! Still new to all this!


----------



## flapjack10

Laura91 said:


> EDIT: These are mine but the handles are blue..

Yup they're mine! My handles are green.




Bergebabe said:


> if you could see me now you would be in hysterics. my office is always freezing and i usually never take my coat off. oh suggested i take in my snuggie blanket, one of those ones with arms, so now im sitting in my office wrapped up in a hug day glo pink blanket with sleeves!! i look a right treat haha

Looking sexy Berge :rofl: Ah well as long as you're warm that's all that matters!


----------



## Queen Bee.

flapjack10 said:


> Thanks guys! It was between a pig or a cow and the pig looked friendlier! :)
> 
> I think I've been dipping for 10 secs too. When the dye starts shooting up the stick I always have a little panic that I've broken it :dohh: I'm such a dumb ass! Still new to all this!

I also panic so dont feel alone!


----------



## Stacy_Momma

Hello All,

I'm new to this site and this is our first month NTNP for baby #1. We're so excited and nervous. I'm happy to find this forum. It's so hard not to tell people around you that you're NTNP. But we don't want the extra pressure of people expecting us to announce our pregnancy. 

Stacy


----------



## flapjack10

Hi Stacy :wave:

I know how you feel. We're not telling anyone either - although some of my friends have guessed! Deny, deny, deny as I may!


----------



## pops23

Hi Stacey! My husband and I are first month TTC as well and are just heading into the dreaded 2ww (I think!) I had a time out from the forum and almost drove myself crazy, so glad I'm back and feeling better already having people to chat to 

I actually spent all weekend at various gatherings denying that we were trying and telling people that I definitely wouldn't want to get pg this year as so much going on etc.. etc.. yadada

lies!!!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Bergebabe

hi stacey, welcome!!

its so hard to keep it quiet isnt it - particularly if (like me lol) you have to make a lot of changes to your lifestyle! 

my best friend and sister know but thats it x


----------



## pops23

Bergebabe said:


> hi stacey, welcome!!
> 
> its so hard to keep it quiet isnt it - particularly if (like me lol) you have to make a lot of changes to your lifestyle!
> 
> my best friend and sister know but thats it x

What changes did you make out of interest? By the way, I live in Surrey too! xx


----------



## Bergebabe

ooh where abouts?

haha well pretty much everything! im very healthy, ie i lost about 4 stone in the last couple of years and do loads of exercise but i also smoked & drank, drink lots of coffee and tea etc. 

its been really hard making loads of changes particularly before even being pg so at the mo i still drink coffee and tea (if i dont fall in next couple of months i will stop this too) 

i also drink when i know im not on the 2ww but only on a night out so not very often. am having a bit of a drama as its my bday this friday and am going out with my friends on sat night - i will be on 2ww but if i dont drink they will know theres something up. im going to test before i go out and take it from there. 

smoking has been a hard one - and tbh i still do have the odd ciggie but not in the 2ww. 

aggghh im so rubbish!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im so excited right now :D :D :D


----------



## Bergebabe

qb do tell!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

well nothing to do with TTC 
but I get a PET! 
im so excited :haha:


----------



## pops23

Yay! Pets rule! I have a cat poppy (hence my name on here!) she is awesome 

Berge that sounds like some serious work, well done you! I went healthy and lost weight for my wedding and stopped drinking caffeine then which was handy. I don't smoke and trying not to drink too much but I am partial to a glass of red wine, I love it!

Are you taking folic acid etc? 

Oh, and I live in Cheam near Sutton, what about you? Xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

QB it your pet going to be a in or outside pet?


----------



## Queen Bee.

in door, just going to get something small you know
So im thinking, rabbit/ferret/gerbil
things like that for now =P


----------



## Bergebabe

yayyy for a pet!!! i love my pooch more than most humans lol. i always fancies a house rabbit but they are supposed to be a nightmare for chewing wires etc. 

im nr camberley so the other side from you pops x 

no not taking folic acid although i know i should, im a bit rubbish at pill popping. its on my to do list hehe


----------



## Queen Bee.

we live in quite a small house 
so dont want a massive dog to take up tons of space
and cats we tried that lol
so gonna try small furries


----------



## Stacy_Momma

My home is not huge. But I still have 2 furbabies. I have a 95 lb dog and a 55 lb dog. :)

It is very difficult not telling when drinking socially is expected. My SIL just had her birthday and I had a few drinks. As you've said, had I not had a drink they would know. Now the dilemma, my birthday is at the end of this month. And DH's is the end of next month. Anyone have ideas of non-alcoholic mixed drinks? If I order something that sounds like an alcoholic drink, they may just assume it is one.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh my thats a large dog lol
I want something I can play with 
but that isnt too large, 
but we dont want a cat :shrug:


----------



## Stacy_Momma

Have you thought about a chinchilla? They're supposed to be nice pets.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I heard they are quite expensive, I was thinking degu.
they look just like a chinchilla to me though
must be cousins or something :shrug:


----------



## Bergebabe

i saw degus in pets at home and they were the cutest things ever!! not sure what kind of pets they make but they definitely win the cute vote lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah they are really cute!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

QB ferrets likes to find stuff I had on as a child and hated it and the stink as well.


----------



## Queen Bee.

My parents have ferrets and although I love them
as you said they do smell pretty badly.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:rofl:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Just started bleeding/spotting. :S Getting ready then rushing to hospital to make sure lo is safe. :( noooo


----------



## flapjack10

Oh no Alex I'm sure you'll be fine! Let us know hun! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

:hugs: oh no alex!
im sure lil one is fine! 

anyone heard from Sharon yet today?


----------



## MommaAlexis

I know it's probably fine I just haven't bled at all this whole pregnancy so now I'm worried!


----------



## Queen Bee.

keep us updated
all here for you through everything :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hope everything is okay Alex


----------



## sharonfruit

I hope everything is okay Alex, thankfully you have seen bean and heartbeat so chances of anything going wrong now are a lot slimmer.

My scan didn't go particularly wonderfully this morning, according to my LMP I should be measuring 6w2 but she said less than 5 weeks during the scan. They have given me a follow up a week on Friday so I have a long couple of weeks ahead. I don't suppose there is much hope left for me :nope: xxxx


----------



## pops23

Sharon keep strong lovely, I've everything crossed for you and your bean xxx

Alex, good luck and hope all is ok for you! xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Alex - hope you and little one are ok. I know a few girls who have had spotting in pregnancy and were checked over and reassured. Apparently your cervix is full if blood vessels and you can have little bleeds that doesn't harm baby. Let us know how you get on

Queen - I used to have an indoor rabbit and he didn't smell at all. He was gorgeous. He used to sit on my lap and watch tv with me! 

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sharonfruit - sorry to hear about your scan. I know it's easier said than done but try to stay positive. Hopefully your little bean just took longer to implant. Hope you are ok xxxx :hugs:

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

BBH: With a rabbit we are worried it will munch through wires
so I guess its going to take some thinking
But I think hubby is sold on Gerbils lol


Sharon : keep strong hun :hugs:
maybe you ovulated later than you thought
and when you get your spotting it was from implantation! 
we are all here to hold your (virtual) hand the whole way :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks QB, how about a guinea pig, they are quite lovely! x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Any-time Hun.
Its between guinea pig, hamster and gerbil
I read on-line that gerbils don't pee or poo as much,
because they are adapted for desert.
So that's looking rather nice, wont have as much mess :D
but still not completely decided.
Though gerbils/hamster aren't big enough for cuddles
which is what I want in a pet.


----------



## sharonfruit

Saying that my friend had a house rabbit and they managed to potty train it, not for poos but for wees it had a little litter tray x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hmm, if I get a rabbit I think it will be a miniature one.
we are supposed to go look Wednesday to see what we want (what I want lol )
Who knows what we'll come home with :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

My ride got in an accident on way to hospital lol. We're all fine, but been here since a few minutes after I left lol.


----------



## flapjack10

OMG Alex! Seriously what next?! Be safe Hun and take care of yourself!

QB - Degus are so cute! I love looking at all the rabbits and guineas in Pets at Home!


----------



## TFSGirl

The previous owners of my house left their guinea pig behind.... So I acquired one by accident. It's actually a sweet animal, I never expected to have one though and never wanted one. I'm not the kind of person to "get rid of" a sweet innocent little animal though.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Soo I still am horrified of needles. Like terribly so. I had a massive panic attack when they tried to take blood, I thought it'd be fine cause of the piercings and tattoos but omg no. Surgical needles terrify me. They found fetal hb, going for ultrasound to make sure all's well in there. Ugh that was horrible! I'm still shaking now.


----------



## flapjack10

We had a similar situation TFS! Our ex- landlady asked us to take her cat because she was moving in with someone who was allergic to cats. We (I) said no and hubby was disappointed. Two weeks later she rang us saying we'd have to take her or she'd have to put her in a cattery and they'd put her down cos she's had cat flu! 5 years and 2 moves later I love her to bits, except when she cries continuously for hours for no reason at 4am! Baby practice haha!


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs::awww: When's the scan Alex?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Should be within a few hours. :) I'm not as worried since we heard heartbeat. Now get to enjoy seeing bean. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh alex get some pics


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omfg. Soo I've been waiting two hours with a full bladder for ultrasound to find out nurse went home without ordering it. I now have to go through all the fetal hb stuff again with the doctor, the it'll be an hour or two MORE for an ultrasound. OMG. WHY DID I WAKE UP TODAY?!


----------



## TFSGirl

I would absolutely lose it. What the eff?


----------



## nlk

noooo that sucks alex!! i hate how incompetent some people are:dohh: im sure everything will be ok with bean though! FXed for you!

QB - i have an indoor rabbit. and hes a mini lop, so hes relatively small. i have litter trained him, and pretty much trained him not to chew through things. he has occasional slip ups, but mainly when he's being ignored and wants us to play with him:haha: he has a massive cage because we are both at work during the day, and then i let him out when i get home...but he needs to be supervised lol. i like the fact that i can have cuddles etc with him, which i couldnt do with a gerbil. i think as long as you are willing to put the time in with training etc, then an indoor rabbit is lovely to have around. only thing, when you get one, DONT go to pets at home etc because they say theirs are mini lops, and theyre cross bred. so youre likely to end up with a massive one instead (not the end of the world, but difficult when they are going to be indoors all day!)

here he is :) the first one he looks pretty big in, so i uploaded the second one so you can see how big he is compared to a normal rabbit. they met when he was in holiday boarding and kept kissing!
 



Attached Files:







215461_10150235173443714_290988543713_8730058_5513123_n.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 5









208174_10150229636368714_290988543713_8676810_8166554_n.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MommaAlexis

Ever cute. The landlord I was supposed to meet up with isn't even renting anything out. -.- That's it, I'm going home to hide in my room!! lol. after I get the stupid ultrasound. Is it a full moon or something? yikes! Bunny is suuuuuperr cute. I love bunnies!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That is so wrong Alex.


----------



## dontworry

BBH - your little bloat/bump is so cute!! You're gonna have a gorgeous preggo belly!

Shar - Happy belated birthday! I'm definitely getting some of that Conceive Plus, if not this month then next month. Stay positive about your beany, girl, <3 We're all sending happy happy thoughts. 

Hit Girl - your baby is beautiful. <3 Isn't that amazing - you have a baby! Do you have a little bump going on yet? And about the girl saying rude things about your age - fuck her!! You're bringing sexy preggo back! Hopefully she never procreates! 

TFSGirl - LOVE the story about your OH finding your pee cup lol. Mine doesn't even know what I pee in, I hide it _that_ well! 

disney - :hugs: You're not being a downer! We all need a break sometimes. :)

Miranda - Yay for being back in the game! Does he want to try OPKs and Conceive Plus and things like that, or just lots of sexy time?! ;)

Alex - I hope today's ultrasound goes okay. Thinking of you! 

flapjack - fingers crossed for your testing on the 9th! If AF arrives, you'll just jump back on the horse (aka... your hubby! ;)). Bahaha! Also, my tests all say to dip between 3-5 seconds (That's me saying out loud "1 One-Thousand, 2 One Thousand, 3 one thousand" etc).

Berge - I have a Snuggie! My MIL bought me one for Christmas, it has peace signs all over it. My OH has one that makes him look like the Green Lantern.

Spoiler
https://i43.tinypic.com/30rmc0z.jpg

Welcome to the new gals! <3 Will update the front page soon! 

Nothing very new with me! I did get to visit with my mom and sister all weekend so that was lovely, posted about it in my journal if you're interested in hearing about that! I have had literally 0 symptoms of ANYTHING this month, and my period is due Wednesday. No sore nipples, no cramps (yet), nada. 
I did have a few drinks during this TWW so I'm hoping if some sort of miracle happened and I AM pregnant, that it hasn't affected the bean at all. I did take a preggo test before drinking and it was negative, but that was last week lmao so probably would've been negative anyway. I'M HORRIBLE! 
Took another test last night as Terr thought it was weird my nips didn't hurt at all (you all know I'm usually complaining of them by now lol) but it was negative. Took an OPK too and it was darker than usual (we were going to BD regardless but did it for "fun"!). I have like 3 OPKs left and am just keep them in the cabinet lol. 

ANYWHO - it feels like summer is on my doorstep today! Had a lovely late lunch and my dog is sprawled out on the floor. I just ripped off my false nails (lol... I actually like pulling them off. Not my REAL nail, just the fake top part. It hurts but I like to do it. I might be mental.) so I can finally respond to everything! LOL


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Agh! I've just read several pages...so, hello to our newbies! :hi:

Sharon -- FX for bean. Lots of good thoughts.

Alex -- hope all is well. Hope beanie is swimming away in there happy as a clam! :O) Sounds like you've had quite a day!

Jess -- you're back! We missed you!

HG -- SIL sounds like a HAG. Yuck...jealousy makes people get so ugly!

Miranda -- yay for pets and TTC again! FX you get a BFP quickly!

AFM...5dpo, and no symptoms or whatnot yet. Not really even thinking about my dpo, so trying to avoid early testing. We BD'ed when we "should have" according to the OPKs, so FX I get a BFP!


----------



## MommaAlexis

All's well. finding out the gender on April 2nd! :D
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120305.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MommaAlexis

Jess I totally think it's your month! I'm four months, it makes sense. lol. I also think I'm having a boy. I've been calling it a he since the ultrasound!


----------



## flapjack10

Aw Alex he's gorgeous!!! Worth the wait? 

FX to Jess and Annie! Let's hope you have little beans baking in your bellies! :dust: Terron is so sweet bless him! You're gonna have one cute baba!

That bunny is seriously cute nlk! :bunny:

xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

NLK: omg your bunny is SO cute!
I don't work so I would be home all day with it
so im sure I could keep it from chewing things
its just convincing the man LOL

Jess: Glad to see you back in the forum!
I think we are just going to try BDing like LOADS
and I will slowly work the other stuff in lol

Alex: Mothers instinct :D

Pinkii: hoping you get your BFP!


----------



## Laura91

:hi: *Stacy_Momma*

*Sharonfruit* hope you're okay :hugs: I'ma keep everything crossed for you! Keep thinking positive, as hard as it may be x

*NLK* Your bunny is soooo cute! I used to have a bunny but it got too old :( He wasn't very nice though :haha:

*Jess* Good to see you're back! Glad you had a nice weekend :) Will pop over to your journal in a mo to nosy :thumbup: I've heard a couple of people say that they had no symptoms whatsoever before they got their BFP though? Will keep my fingers crossed that you're number 8, especially with Alex being 4 months :winkwink:! I agree with the nail thing by the way :winkwink: 

*Alex* Mine & T's friends find out what they're having on the 2nd April too :) Have you decided on any names? x


----------



## sharonfruit

Love the bunny. I want one, not sure louis would agree though x


----------



## Smile181c

Hey girls, hope you're all okay :)

Had another scan today - now measuring at 13+2! 

https://i40.tinypic.com/56zyp.jpg


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Chole So Cute


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh Alex he is so cute It look like he is sitting on his bum


----------



## pops23

Gorgeous Chloe! So glad to hear it's all going so well  xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Fab scan Chloe! :baby: looking good!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Can you ladies see this?
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120306083250.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120306083436.jpg


----------



## flapjack10

I think I see something hun, but don't know if it's just an indent line. Are you 11dpo? Oooh keep testing! GL! Maybe put it on the Pregnancy Test Forum there's some good squinters on there xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

flapjack10 said:


> I think I see something hun, but don't know if it's just an indent line. Are you 11dpo? Oooh keep testing! GL! Maybe put it on the Pregnancy Test Forum there's some good squinters on there xxx

Okay I'll do that and yes i'm 11dpo.


----------



## Queen Bee.

on the second one I think I see something.
But I might have a case of line eye :haha:


----------



## Bergebabe

i want that cutest of mini bunnies!! i love the way they're kissing, its the cutest thing ever!!

alex, glad everything was ok at the hospital and how exciting to find out the sex so soon! i definitely want to know when my time comes x

sharonfruit am thinking of you lots, try to keep positive and rant on here when you need to!! is there nothing they can do sooner?


i have to admit to terrible symptom spotting yet again but i do feel very different this month. normally i get sensitive booberellas in the first few days after ov but nothing so far which is odd, normally i wouldnt really notice this but i was soo tired for a couple of days (bit better now) then yesterday at 5 dpo i had one sided low cramps most of the day and felt quite nauesous most of the morning - am wondering if it was implantation. god i hope so am so fed up of analysing every single thing that happens to me for two weeks lol. every month i tell myself im not going to this month but just cant help myself. im still a little crampy today but not like yesterday and dont feel nauseous or unusual in the slightest actually!


----------



## Bergebabe

i dont have the best eyesite and am rubbish at line spotting so best leave that to someone else, i love how organised you are with your tests though!!

flapjack how r u feeling now? how many days dpo do you think you are? only a couple of days to testing for you!!


----------



## sharonfruit

> sharonfruit am thinking of you lots, try to keep positive and rant on here when you need to!! is there nothing they can do sooner?

Thanks lovely, they probably could do something earlier but I guess if I was measuring less than 5 weeks it makes sense to wait 12 days, which means I'd be around 6 and a half weeks at my next scan and there would hopefully be some definite growth and possibly a heartbeat, rather than doing another inconclusive scan in a weeks time xx


----------



## Bergebabe

it makes sense, damn that sensible logic which means you have to wait!! it must be so hard, im the most impatient person xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Oooooh Berge that's sounding positive! Can't wait for you test! Sending you all the baby dust in the world!:dust:

I think I'm 12dpo? I think I'm out for this month, I had some AF cramps yesterday and then had some Galaxy and a cuppa tea and they subsided! 

It's ok though! I'll be more pro-active in BDing next month! :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Here's something to make you girls giggle! It's my cat attacking my hubby (he deserved it)!

I sing, "Everyone was kung foo fighting" whenever I look at these pics! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0183.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0191.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0193.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey ladies.
hows everyone?
my belly is a bit icky at the moment.
probably because I haven't eaten anything today,
only had 2 coffees and a few cheese flavoured crackers =/


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

So cute love the living room


----------



## Queen Bee.

Flapjack: omg you kitty is so cute
looks like your hubby was having a pint lol


----------



## flapjack10

QB get some food down ya! :haha: I'm about to have a Pot Noodle - nutritious! OH was having a pint or two - I was having non-alcoholic ginger beer! 

The fireplace in our living room is a bit dodgy, but it's rented so we've no choice haha! Other than that it is quite nice!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Flapjack: pot noodle sounds good right now, I love the sweet and spicy ones.
Dunno what I want to eat, until I do I cant be bothered getting up.
how lazy does that sound? :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I don't wanna go out today :haha: after yesterday, I'll prolly get hit by a bus!! Hehe..


----------



## Smile181c

Jen, I think I can see a line :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks chole I'll be testing tomorrow aswell


----------



## MommaAlexis

Siiince next monday I'll be four months exactly, jess should test then!! Deal? hehehe :D


----------



## sharonfruit

:thumbup:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm sending baby dust to everyone! Reading all the updates. I can't see your opk's HP but I'll look when I find a computer to use. Also sharon, (I know that's not your name but can't remember real one lol) I'm sending you super baby dust glue!


----------



## sharonfruit

> Also sharon, (I know that's not your name but can't remember real one lol) I'm sending you super baby dust glue!

Thanks lovely, I've never revealed my real name :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Oooh haha. WELP Looks like we're calling you sharon! I'm having a tea before work, anyone try Jasmine tea before? It's my absolute favourite, reminds me of summer!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Whats everyone up to tonight?


----------



## sharonfruit

Im just drinking a regular cup of tea! Will probably watch big fat gypsy weddings then go to bed! What are your plans QB?X


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm missing getting tattooed right now! Off to work :) I can't wait to get my ink after!


----------



## Queen Bee.

im playing ps3, but in an irritated mood right now.
so shooting people in this game, it seems to be helping!


----------



## sharonfruit

Sounds like fun, are you feeling irritated for any reason? I'm having snugs with my pup and counting the days on my calendar til my next scan! :dohh: 10 more sleeps!! X


----------



## nlk

evening!

tonight ive been abandoned in favour of the football...apparently this match matters? :shrug: i dont care much for sport anyway. other than dancing on ice, but i cant watch that until the footies finished lol.

im so jealous of the scan pics! theyre all uber cute!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Just everything seems to annoy me today, I guess its just one of those days. blah
Aww well what can ya do I geuss.
Got my fingers crossed for you hun!
but I stick to what I said about late ovulation!


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks QB, I've been speaking to a lady on a different thread who said she had the same thing and when she went back in 2 weeks she saw a heartbeat etc, it does fit in with me getting the negative HPT on CD28, however the lady who did the scan said the sac was measuring less than 4 weeks, (before she did the measurements) then after the report the nurse said less than 5 weeks. So I am just not sure. Apparently 1mm can be the difference of a week when you are so early on. I just don't know. Only time will tell x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Well im going to stay positive for you :thumbup:
It WAS late ovulation! :D
and the spotting was baby getting all snugglie for a 9 month ride!
cause implantation can take a while to happen!


----------



## Queen Bee.

OK so decided we aren't getting a pet. :nope:
Mainly cause I want something bigger and he doesn't. :dohh:
So getting sims3 pets.


----------



## dontworry

Aww Sims 3 Pets will hopefully work til you get preggers. Then you get to focus all of your love and attention on a baby! <3

Alex, if my period isn't here by next Monday that would be crazy lol. I did test day before yesterday but it was with afternoon urine & was very clearly negative lol. We'll see what happens. Haven't really done anything besides OPKs this month and we didn't even BD that often at ALL. This was one of the most skint months ever lol, what with Terr and I both taking a weekend off without each other and whatnot. I'd be so surprised if this was it.

Though I do have a funny story to share! I don't remember if I mentioned that my MIL thinks I might be pregnant right now. I had the bad stomach flu a couple weeks ago and was barfing and whatnot, and she came by to pick up our trash and saw my huge stack of pregnancy/baby DVDs. She had asked Terr "what kind of sick" was I, and he said I was barfing, feverish, shaky, nauseated, etc. And she saw the movies and asked why I had those, and he explained that I really like to learn about those things/doula stuff. So she has been very suspicious of us since then (which should make dinner tonight with them THAT much more awkward lol). 

So I was telling my mom this story, and she was laughing and whatnot and didn't think anything of it (she doesn't know we're trying!). Later that evening, her boyfriend and her were standing outside with me and all of a sudden, her OH looks at me and says, "You're glowing!" and I'm like, "... what?" and he says, "You look radiant! You're glowing..." so I'm about keeled over in tears, laughing, and my mom is like "Here we go again!". It was just the most RANDOM thing anyone has ever said to me.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Everyone's giving me food! :)


----------



## dontworry

Give me some, Alex!


----------



## dontworry

I got a new boulder holder the other day, and I am just now wearing it for the first time. My boobs feel like they are right under my chin. :( I am not used to this!!


----------



## boofangie

boulder holder..haha i love it! xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

DH cooked dinner tonight humm that's makes he want some tonight :haha:


----------



## dontworry

I wish Terr would cook me dinner sometime lol. He tried to cook hamburgers once, and now I'm never letting him cook again (until he takes lessons).


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:rofl: men sometimes


----------



## TFSGirl

dontworry; that's too funny about your MIL thinking you are preggers. Sometimes they just know!! So creepy! My OH and I have never talked to his parents about us having kids ever, and the night I found out I was pregnant she and I were sitting in a restaurant waiting for OH and his dad to bring the car around for her and she starts going on about all these people she knows having babies then says "I hope you and K have a little boy" and I was like "hopefully one day we will" and she said "hopefully soon" lol I had to try so hard not to burst laughing!!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Okay, I need to stop being so optimistic lmao. I'm sitting in timmies having a snack thinking about how happy I am, to then realize half an hour ago worked majorly pissed me off and I was stuck at work. As soon as I found food and a ride I got over it! Lol, silly baby sending me happy thoughts. :)


----------



## dontworry

Never stop being optimistic, Lex!! NEVER! 

TFSGirl- It would be very weird if I was pregnant right now! She hasn't mentioned anything about it tonight at dinner so maybe she forgot. She is on a ton of medication and tends to do that.


----------



## Bergebabe

Morning!! 

Hows everyone today? Im a bit annoyed to be awake so early- sine 5.45am very unlike me! Now git to wait gor oh to wake up as i think he'l kill me if i stsrt annoying him now lol

Does anyone have plans today?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Morning berge, I'm about to go to bed since it is 12:42am here. :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm just crawling into bed now with some tea and music! it's 1:55am here!


----------



## dontworry

It's 11pm here and I'm watching movies with TerrBear.  We're watching Tower Heist right now, don't know what's next! :) Have no clue what we're doing tomorrow.


----------



## Bergebabe

Haha good night, always forget the time diffrences xx

Ps on bloomin phone hence shocking spelling lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

I keep staring at my ultrasound giggling. It's so funny how it's posing and how ..chill.. it is that it makes me laugh. Like, it's got my attitude in utero! I'm so much happier seeing like a little human instead of a bean. I can't wait to know the sex, it's hard day dreaming about a baby you don't know the gender of! I really do think it's a he after seeing him in action. I'd like a little man to teach how to treat women properly.. Like, For a girl the main thing I want them to learn is to not conform to a stereotype just cause it's convenient, acceptable or popular. Be themselves. For a boy it's teaching them to respect others and themselves. Ouuu questions for everyone!


If you could teach your future bean an important lesson, what would it be?


----------



## dontworry

The thing highest on my list is open-mindedness and acceptance. I want my kids to dress how they want to, to believe it what they want to, to play the sports or take the classes that they want to.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I think to me acceptance is part of respect. I mean even though I'll never emphasize with a homophobe, and I hate that they don't like me, I'm not gonna bash them or anything because it's disrespectful. There's always a point where they take it too far, but I have muchos patience. I accept that others have different beliefs, and respect that. I wish other people's parents taught them that. >:C


----------



## dontworry

Yeah for sure, I so agree that respect needs to be #1.

So all of Terron's friends know they we're trying to make a baby, and this douchebag he works with was talking to Terr about it last night. Terr mentioned something to another coworker about how its been a few months and we're not pregnant yet, so his rude coworker says, "When are you just going to give up? You obviously can't get pregnant. Something is wrong with you or her." and apparently Terr almost decked him. I would've slapped him so hard. :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

The girl at Timmies told me she hoped my baby didn't die. o.o What's in the water lol? Things you probably shouldn't say.... We should write a book.


----------



## dontworry

That's crazy! My MIL has polycystic kidney disease, so before she got her kidneys removed they were swollen with cysts and it made her look like she was heavily pregnant (she's normally a very, very tiny woman!). We were talking tonight about how people would always assume she was pregnant and asking her what her due date was and whatnot. People can be so rude!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lol the girl meant it sincerely but who SAYS "Oh I hope your baby doesn't die!" I didn't even tell her about the hospital or nothing, I was talking with my friend about how I'll be four months in less then a week. Crazies lol.


----------



## Smile181c

Lol it is definitely something you don't say. If she wanted to be nice she could have just said good luck! :dohh:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oh my god alex, I can't believe she said that!! You just wouldn't!

I'm sat in bed still feeling so sick. Trying my best to climb out of bed and get ready but don't quite have the energy. All I can think of eating is some Jaffa cakes that are downstairs. Unless hubby has eating then when I've been to work?!

Alex - is it true that once you hit the second trimester the sickness eases and you get more energy? I could do with that Happening now! Not that I'm complaining mind!

X


----------



## Smile181c

I have a tiny bit more energy now bbh :thumbup: and I only feel sick on the odd occasion now :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oh and :hi: smile!! Loving the new pic of peanut. Have your dates come forward again?! You are gunna have a baby elephant at this rate :haha:

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> I have a tiny bit more energy now bbh :thumbup: and I only feel sick on the odd occasion now :hugs:

Yey. Can't wait for more energy!! 

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've had my normal amount of energy back. not sure if it's because I plan ahead for how tired I'll be now or second trimester. I force myself to sleep in until noon even when I'm not tired then because I'll be exhausted by seven if I get up at nine or ten. mix of getting used to it and it being manageable if you plan for it. I always find time for a nap at least once in a day.


----------



## Smile181c

:haha: they did put me forward another 3 days :blush: I think I'm growing a little fatty :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Will your due date stay the same now? Or can they still change it? 

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm right on schedule hehe :)


----------



## Smile181c

It should stay the same now :) although I think they change it if baby is more than 8 days out :thumbup:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I wish I had someone here to distract me from my fear of dark. lol. I can't sleep. someone come save me!


----------



## flapjack10

I can't help I'm scared of the dark too, Alex! You've got your baby with you though!

Morning girls! How are we all today?

I can't believe the things people say to you! Seriously after a few months - give up?! It takes a healthy couple an average of a year to conceive! What a horrible thing to say! "I hope you baby doesn't die!" The mind boggles! :wacko:

*I think I'm growing a little fatty * :rofl: 

Hope the sickness subsides soon for you BBH! At least you know the placenta is growing and giving lots of lovely things to your bean! Not much comfort when you've got you head down the toilet bowl though...


----------



## sharonfruit

> I can't believe the things people say to you! Seriously after a few months - give up?! It takes a healthy couple an average of a year to conceive! What a horrible thing to say! "I hope you baby doesn't die!" The mind boggles!

And speaking of teaching your LO lessons, number one for me is politeness, never be rude to anyone. And always smile at people. 

I always experience things and then in reflection I think, I am definately going to teach my son/daughter not to act like that. I should start making a list of important things to teach he/she x


----------



## sharonfruit

Also I felt really sick last night when I was in bed but I managed to fall asleep :thumbup: x


----------



## flapjack10

I'd like to teach them that if a football team is small it means that they need your support even more than a bigger club! In other words, please don't support Liverpool FC! I hate them sooooo much!:haha: Sorry if I offend anyone who supports Liverpool. I do hate 85% of other football clubs, but Liverpool the most haha!

:winkwink:

I just hope that I teach my children to be genuinely nice people! After all it's nice to be nice!


----------



## Queen Bee.

who do you support flapjack? lol


----------



## flapjack10

Tranmere Rovers :blush: I used to have a season ticket for 5 years (very, very sad)! I'm not even from the Wirral, just decided I didn't want to support Liverpool or Everton.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ohh me and hubby support Everton LOL
He's been a supporter for 11 years.
and he got me liking them as well!


----------



## flapjack10

My Dad supports Everton although my brother and I have brainwashed him a bit to support Tranmere! Mwahahaha!

I don't mind Everton! Lol! We can still be friends!:haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Ohh I know a guy who plays for Tranmere his name is Robbie Weir! xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yay for friends! LOL
I wanna go see one of the matches.
I have NEVER been to a match before apart from one that I played in :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Flapjack: hubby says your dad is really an Everton fan once a blue always a blue.
he is just saying he supports Tranmere to be nice :haha:
What a lil brat he is!


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe I don't know any of the players now booo! When I decided not to have a season ticket I didn't want to be a 'part time' fan, so decided it was all or nothing! So I have distanced myself and only hear stuff from my brother every now and again.

God, I sound so stubborn haha!

When I was 16, I saw my fave Tranmere player in Virgin Megastore in Liverpool! It was so exciting! I followed him around the shop and dragged my friend with me. He was with some _slag_ though!:haha: Gawwwd I would have been so much better for him! :rofl:


----------



## sharonfruit

:rofl:


----------



## flapjack10

Queen Bee. said:


> Flapjack: hubby says your dad is really an Everton fan once a blue always a blue.
> he is just saying he supports Tranmere to be nice :haha:
> What a lil brat he is!

:rofl: True that! When my brother was little he went to an Everton match with my Dad and they lost (as usual) haha! On the way home, my brother turned to my Dad and said, "I don't want to support Everton anymore, Dad. I'm going to support Liverpool from now on." My Dad said, "Ok son.":cry: He says he felt like his heart was literally breaking! :rofl:

Luckily my bro saw the error of his ways and changed to Tranmere!


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL got a giggle outta the hubby when I read that to him!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That damn bitch is on her way. Oh well, got next cycle.


----------



## Bergebabe

i dont know, i pop away for half a day and look what happens - you're talking football!!! :haha:

neither me or oh like football (i know he'es a weird one lmao)

i did go to watch a big game once in cardiff - must admit to finding it terribly boring sorry!! it was some champion shield final????? 

just had a little trip to tesco where i bought the most yummy lunch, sushi and a kind of salad with noodles on the side. after i bought it i had a panic thinking i shouldnt eat it in case im pg but must admit i did anyway :wacko: hopefully muy last sushi chance for a while! 

but while there i also bought some pg vitamins which include folic acid so pg or not im going to start taking them and they'll either help with the pg or help me GET pg lol. 

hotpink - has she arrived? thats rubbush hun but stay positive for next month xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry to hear that Jenni, on to next cycle! x


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry Jenni! :hugs:

Hehe! I don't really like football, just Tranmere - OMG I must sound so weird! I like cricket though so I am officially boring now! :sleep:

Mmmm that sushi sounds yummy! I had some mussels in the TWW so don't beat yourself up! 

Since taking folic acid my nails have really improved! They used to break all the time and look manky, but now they're really strong and nice! Might keep taking it indefinitely!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

No berge she not here just yet but some today or maybe tomorrow morning she will be.


----------



## Bergebabe

flapjack do you just take folic acid or a multivitamin that includes it? i got the multi one but deliberated for ages as the folic acid on its own was a lot cheaper and i dont know if i need all the extras lol. i got it in the end as it included iron and i get a bit of low blood pressure so didnt think it could hurt ha!


----------



## Bergebabe

so theres still a chance she wont show then hotpink? fxed for you xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I she don't show by Monday I'll be testing again.


----------



## flapjack10

You're not out Jenni! I'm due Friday so let's sit it out together! :hugs:

I did the same thing Berge! I was too embarrassed to ask at the till! :blush: So I just got folic acid in the end. There was a bogof offer on it! I could probably do with some iron as well - maybe I'll just have some spinach instead...

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I took folic acid before getting pg too. :)


----------



## flapjack10

How are you today Alex? Any dramas today or a nice normal day for a change? :winkwink:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Had some bad dreams, but haven't left my room yet lol. I don't start until five anyways. Lol yaaaaawn.


----------



## Queen Bee.

so went shopping in tesco for popcorn,
and I get to the aisle looking for it and I couldn't find it
so here I am on my knees looking on the bottom shelf around other things for it
when my hubby points it out about 3 shelves above where im looking.
anyway we have all our stuff and we get to the front of the shop and hubby says 
" why are we holding all this?... where's the shopping basket?"
Me: " uhm... I dunno... where is it? "
so we walk back to where the popcorn is and lo and behold there it is! 
sitting completely empty, so I go to walk over to get it but two ladies beat me to 
and are off with my shopping basket :haha:
I was walking to the checkout laughing so hard I was almost crying!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lmao wow!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I honestly couldnt believe I forgot my shopping basket :rofl:


----------



## flapjack10

:rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG :rofl:


----------



## Queen Bee.

you shoulda seen the looks I was getting walking back through the shop
they musta thought I was high or something :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Awww bless ya! xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

sooo any sign of the witch yet flapjack?


----------



## dontworry

No signs of AF yet here, but I did test and got a negative with FMU! Feeling kinda glad since I had a few drinks in the 2WW lol.


----------



## flapjack10

No sign yet, but my chocolate consumption would seem to suggest she's on her way! xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm having the worst cramps ever.


----------



## dontworry

Aww sorry Jenni! :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

But AF is still not here yet


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, that is SO rude of Terr's coworker to say that to him. Unbelievable.

Important lesson I'd teach beanie? Kindness and compassion.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Work is giving me my old position and hours and manager back!!! WOOOOO!! I've been talking to everyone in head office all week, they finally told me yes today!! SOOO HAPPY. And my manager is definitely not so oblivious anymore.. hmmm.. curious! He caught my flirting today!WOAH. Also, I'm now a D cup. o.o I've been an A32 my whole life!!


----------



## dontworry

Alex, you deserve all of that good news for that horrible day you had!! 

Hit Girl - I know, right?! Horrible freaking man. I hope I never meet him. 

I had to trade sex for a ride to the store to get chocolate milk, lmfao. It was so worth it.


----------



## MommaAlexis

:haha:

Going to look at a two bedroom on sunday too :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Had an awkward homophobe moment at work. I live in Canada where it's generally frowned upon to be against gays. My manager is very Urhh... flamboyant haha. There's no hiding it. This old guy working next to me says I can't believe they let one of THOSE people work here! Then whisper/spelt faggot. I didn't even know what to say. I turned and whispered back "I fuck girls. I guess I'm one of those f-a-g-s." He moved seats lmfao. How unbelievable that even in a country like this people would still think being gay should disqualify you from any serious jobs! Oh well, we have toooons of gays and lesbians in the office, poor old man is going to make some enemies very fast. Sorry for my language by the way! I have a potty mouth haha. My mom doesn't believe bisexuals "exist" hahahah. I was like, MOM I'm a mythical creature! She actually got really offended. she's been telling everyone (myself included) it was just a phase... since grade eight lol! Silly people.


----------



## dontworry

WOW the past few days are just full of people saying horrible things!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yes! Thankfully it doesn't happen too often and generally the people in my hometown are very very accepting and nice, Must be a full moon.. Such a weird couple of days. Haha I just couldn't believe what I was hearing! I went to a catholic school growing up, raised in a catholic family. I had people beat me and girlfriends up, got grounded for six months when I came out. I then left the school and got kicked out, moved in with my best friend/ex girlfriend have been very proudly out since! I have one very very religious friend who fake hits on me, so it's nice knowing there are people out there like that! But since leaving I haven't heard many comments like his! Haha I don't know what I'd do in the US. How horrible it must be for them! I brought my mom to a gay bar for my 19th bahahaha. BEST. NIGHT. EVER.


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> WOW the past few days are just full of people saying horrible things!!

Sadly, this is too true. People are the worst sometimes.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha I'm so happy to be home. One aweful thing is better then everything being aweful! If you ever visit canada, northern canada is 100% more polite. Maybe they feed us nice pills! Haha. I ran into the timmies girl today actually and she was quite nice today! Asking me if I felt it kick and when I find out the gender. Maybe she was tired, it was an hour before end of shift last night. I forgot to tell you guys haha. Do you guys have Tim Horton's restaurants? Best coffee ever!


----------



## dontworry

I have no idea about Tim Hortons... I've never seen one! We don't go to many restaurants though - I went to my first Applebees recently lol.

I'm officially 1 day late now. :/ I have this awful feeling that she'll come late and mess up my cycles ALL OVER AGAIN. :'(


----------



## Laura91

Hey everyone :wave: hope everyone's ok?

*Jess* I hope she's late cause she's staying away for 9+ months :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Awww bless the bigots! They live their lives consumed with hate, it must be awful for them. I pity them! 

I went to a Catholic school too and would kind of still consider myself Catholic - although I am recently questioning everything and going through how I feel about it all. We've had a few people come out since school and they've been fine (as far as I know). 

You're always going to get a hateful person who takes out their own fear of difference out on other people though...:shrug:

On a lighter note, I just got my Bruce Springsteen collection CDs through the post! I'm going to see him in June - I'M SO EXCITED! Love him! :kiss:


----------



## flapjack10

dontworry said:


> I had to trade sex for a ride to the store to get chocolate milk, lmfao. It was so worth it.

:rofl:


----------



## pops23

he he! he is a legend!!

I'm just creating a collage of wedding photos, love it, keeping me busy (totally meant to be working obviously!) can't believe I've only been married 11 weeks, feels like forever already, but in a really good way obv! xx


----------



## flapjack10

Indeed he is!

Awww that's lovely! I know what you mean pops!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

temp this morning was level to yesturdays


----------



## TFSGirl

I have an ultrasound in an hour and ten minutes, I was shoving water down my throat... and then all of a sudden I was on a sprint to the bathroom and threw up the entire contents of my stomach... So much for the half litre I had already consumed, I had to start all over again and only have 10 minutes to get it all in.

Today is the worst nausea/puking I have had.


----------



## TFSGirl

Speaking of homophobes, I can't effing stand them. I've had more than one debate with ignorant assholes who say stupid crap like "Well how can a gay person raise a child properly?" and at the end of the new asshole tearing I give them I doubt they will ever want to ask anyone that kind of a question again.


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs: Let us know how the ultra sound goes! Pics please!


----------



## sharonfruit

Speaking of debates, I've got a really opinionated friend and she bugs me because her opinions aren't always educated. She is currently studying in Sweden but was home for my birthday last weekend. She came up with this thing that in Sweden both parents get 2 years maternity leave and how its so wrong and blablablablabla. She said that the tax over there is 50% (I have looked into this and can only see VAT at 25% but I haven't looked far and so could be wrong), she said that this high tax level is to fund all of this maternity leave for dad's and to promote equality, which she believes is wrong.

I am sorry, but for a kick off, women and men get 16 months each, which they are encouraged to take, but can donate the majority of it (less 60 days) to each other. So she is WRONG and UNEDUCATED. (For a law student she should back up her arguments with more TRUE FACTS). 

Secondly I don't see the problem, I think its great, the woman can take 16 months, be heavily pregnant, have the baby, breastfeed at home, then go back to work and develop her career, and then the dad can come home and take his 16 months to look after the baby until it is old enough for nursery/school.

I am all for people having their own opinions, but it annoys me when people come out with things and haven't got a clue what they are talking about.

An old friend laughed in my face the other day and told me to think again when I told him OH and I are looking to buy a 4-bed detached. Seriously, does he know how much OH gets paid? How much savings we have in the bank? He probably doesn't even know the price of houses recently as I doubt he has ever looked for one. ----- Its even more annoying when people judge your personal circumstances without having a clue. (RUDE).
I put that one down to pure jealousy and think I will look back and laugh at the situation this time next year when we have a family and are living in a 4-bed detatched x


----------



## flapjack10

Well said Shar!:bodyb: xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Completely agree with everything you said, Shar. People take the bare minimum info and then spew it back at people without doing ANY research into it at all.

And tell your "friend" who laughed in your face to shove it up their ass.


----------



## TFSGirl

Alrighty! So my new due date is October 16, I am measuring 8 weeks +2, which is 2 days more than we originally thought. Babu looked like he/she was waving haha, and heart rate is a good strong 170 bpm. I will try to upload pictures later once I figure out how lol (I'm not awesome with computers...)


----------



## sharonfruit

Congratulations! :) That must have been so lovely :cloud9:

I am sitting here blubbing at the news :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I stayed up playing pokemon until five am, and now I'm suuuuuper tired for work. Lol fml. Ohhh well. Only 4.5 hour shift today. I did the same thing for my first ultrasound!! It sucked! Second one was fine though :)


----------



## flapjack10

That's great TFS. Love it that bean was waving at you! 

I'm watching spongebob and having a cuddle with my kitty. It makes me giggle, she doesn't like me giggling she keeps groaning...!


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm trying to do uni work but my pup doesn't like me doing uni work :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

hey ladies, how are you all?
I'm a tad bit tipsy :haha:
Thought Id have a drink before the dreaded tww!
so just watching some funny tv shows/movies


----------



## sharonfruit

QB sounds like fun, I've managed to get some work done, I'm really tired now, watching Eastenders, I don't even watch it but there is nothing else on :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Hope you're having fun QB! :) you're best to treat yourself before the dreaded TWW! What are you watching?

xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Jackass LOL 
I thought it was good while im drinking.
because its stupid and such
at least I'll get a laugh out of it :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh Gosh I can't watch it!! X


----------



## Queen Bee.

I feel like a total loser for watching it LOL


----------



## flapjack10

Haha! I haven't watched it in ages! The cat had enough of me laughing and has gone to sit on my hubby instead.

I don't know whether or not to test tonight. My OH gets up at half five tomorrow and he wants to be around for the test... I dunno if i can get up for then! I've got a feeling it'll be a BFN anyway!


----------



## Queen Bee.

test tonight!!! :D


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe I had a feeling that would be the response!:haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

im eager to know!
Ive got my fingers toes and everything else possible crossed!!
:test:


----------



## flapjack10

Me too! Right I just need to hold my wee for a bit longer! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I'll be here waiting (im)patiently!
lol , cant wait to see you get your bfp! :D


----------



## TFSGirl

8 is my fav number, we need an 8th BFP!! :D

Speaking of 8, today is March 8 (obviously lol) and also INTERNATIONAL WOMENS' DAY!! And also happens to be the day I was hired on the fire department! :) Today means a lot of things to me I guess :D


----------



## flapjack10

Are you feeling any better TFS?


----------



## TFSGirl

flapjack10 said:


> Are you feeling any better TFS?

Was only physically sick this morning, still feeling nauseated but I haven't actually thrown up since just after breakfast and I have eaten twice, so that is good. I think I threw up my prenatal this morning haha, so I took a half of another one. So yes, a bit better :) not perfect, but better.


----------



## flapjack10

I'm glad you're a bit better at least! It's so bad it's called morning sickness should be called 24/7 sickness! 

Got a BFN. I had a bit of line eye at one point, but it was deffo a BFN. 'salright though! Onwards and upwards! :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry about the BFN, your not out til she shows though x


----------



## fumbles

Hello, can. Join you lovely ladies? I'm 28 and this is our second month TTC, although our first month we totally missed the fertile time oops!

I think I'm O'ing around the 12-13th so just going to do it lots this month and hope for the best lol.

Sorry to hear about the bFN flapjack, but maybe try tomorrow with FMU?

Baby dust to all!!! :flower:


----------



## dontworry

TFS - maybe you'll have the baby 2 days early, on my birthday! :D 

I got another negative this morning, but that's alright. Feeling frustrated because if I'm just late and not pregnant, that means my body is going to be even more difficult to time. Think we will try Conceive Plus this next month and if that doesn't work, starting temping in April. :( POO! 

Terron is managing to stay hopeful about it though! I don't have any cramps at all, and have slightly sensitive nipples (not painful, just tickly). Nothing else out of the ordinary though.


----------



## dontworry

Welcome fumbles!!

Does anyone know the names of the several new girls here? I know Izzy is new (bornthisway) and fumbles as well, but I know I saw a few more that I missed and I don't remember who!


----------



## fumbles

I'm Angela! Hello! Thanks dontworry, hope you're on you're way to a BFP and not more crazy cycles. I've had a few crazy cycles while WTT and i know it sucks. 

Is anyone testing around the 25th March?


----------



## dontworry

Hi Angela, I'm Jessica/Jess (whatever boats your float, haha)! Welcome to the craziness!


----------



## sharonfruit

hi angela :)


----------



## fumbles

Yeah for craziness! I'm in the right place! 

Jess, How late are you? And when do you think you'll test again?


----------



## boofangie

Hi Angela! I'm Angela too  xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Welcome Angela! :)


----------



## Hit Girl

I have decided to stop looking at the general (1st tri/2nd tri) forums because I get waaaay too freaked out waaaay too easily. I'm sticking with this thread and your lovely journals. :thumbup:


----------



## boofangie

YAYYY for not leaving us hit girl  
how are you feeling? hows bubs! 
can't believe your a lemon! how fast is this going!!
 xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Hit Girl said:


> I have decided to stop looking at the general (1st tri/2nd tri) forums because I get waaaay too freaked out waaaay too easily. I'm sticking with this thread and your lovely journals. :thumbup:

I entirely know what you mean, HG! I only have a few threads I will even open. :thumbup:


----------



## Hit Girl

I would never leave you. :) I'm okay but I still have the major queaziness going on, although I haven't thrown up in the last 3 days. The lower bit of my tummy is definitely sticking out now. I'm still feeling anxious about everything but I've been told many times to just take it easy. The next obs appointment is on the 29th and that seems SO far away. The lemon! I know, crazy right? I remember when I was looking forward to the day I would be a plum.

How's everything with you my lovely Angie?


----------



## Hit Girl

TFS, so happy to know I'm not the only one. :) It's unbelievable just how much some of these threads can send you into a complete panic spiral. Look at your little raspberry!


----------



## boofangie

aww i hope the sickness pass's soon! I'm still so happy for you!  
you had such a mad start! :-( hopefully now the sickness stays away!
yeah just relax and take it easy!  29th will come so quick! its already march! where did christmas go?!?!

I'm good, I've been doing mega long days, uni 8-4 then working 5-12! URGH! so quite tired and sleepy! also about a week of from my O so getting all ready haha! 

have you got many plans for the weekend?

do you reckon you'll find out the sex on your next scan? xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Hit Girl said:


> TFS, so happy to know I'm not the only one. :) It's unbelievable just how much some of these threads can send you into a complete panic spiral. Look at your little raspberry!

I know!! There is constant negative talk, and I just can't do it. I love how positive and fun everyone is in here! And with all you have been through this pregnancy, you don't need any more panic and worry or fear mongering being throw at you!

Lemon's and Raspberries are my favourite! :D :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm so sick like worse then I've been in a couple years. pretty sure I have the flu or food poisoning. :( Such a terrible day.


----------



## dontworry

I'm almost two days late now. It's 8:30pm and no sign of the stupid witch. GRAWR THIS BETTER BE GOOD! I WAS GLOWING! Lmfao. I am going to drink chocolate milk and make cookies and watch The L Word all night and will probably test again in the morning. The sad thing is that I will probably go through all six of the tests I have left! :(

Alex, you must feel better! :flower:

Today my friend's dog became a dad, because his girlfriend had babies. So I decided to walk to my friend's house to see them all and cuddle them, and I found my very own puppy! SERIOUSLY! But I can't keep her. She's gorgeous and just about the sweetest thing, but she's Pit and I can't take in another one - not while I'm trying to get pregnant. I can't take care of three animals (a baby counts as an animal, I swear!)...


----------



## MommaAlexis

woke up to throw up, which I've never done. Oh I want to feel better now!


----------



## dontworry

I AM SO BAD.
I was going pee, and I picked up the test from the trash that I took earlier, and there was a second line. WHY DO I DO THIS TO MYSELF?! It wasn't there when I first looked at it, so it is most definitely an evap line (even though there is pink, I think it just leaked). I hate that I do that! I need one of those special boxes you dispose needles in, so I can't get them back out, lol. STUPID JESSICA!!


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG Jess, are you sure???


----------



## dontworry

I am 99% sure that it wasn't there when I tossed it. I dipped it, set it up on the shelf, ran and poured a cup of coffee, and came back to look and there wasn't anything there so I threw it out. I am testing again in the morning. I don't know why I do this to myself! Lol I should really know better. Remember I did this in December? And that time I had an even more convincing line. Stupid me!


----------



## flapjack10

Morning ladies! TFI FRIDAY! :happydance:

Hello to *Angela/Fumbles*! :hi: I think I missed my fertile window too last month, which was also my first month of trying! 

Did a test this morning with FMU and got another BFN! Ah well, come on AF do your worse!! I'm ready for ya! :trouble:

*Jess* Sorry you're feeling so frustrated! :hugs: I think it's the ginger ninja in us that makes us want to sneak back and have a look in the bin! :ninja: I do it too, but it always confirms to me it's a clear, stark BFN! 

By the way, I'm loving what you've done to the first page! :thumbup:

Eeeek *HG* and *TFS* think I'll stay away from the 1st/2nd Tri Forums for a while! You stay with us, we are family haha! The thing is everyone is different. My friend once told me she had sex on her period and I was _disgusted_! However, she gets the lightest periods ever and I get the heaviest (I sound like the girl in _Mean Girls_ - "I can't help it if I have a wide set vagina and a heavy flow" haha). It would be messy if I DTD whilst AF is in town! So I could go on a forum and say i get really heavy periods and people could crop up and say "It could because of this or this" or "You might have this wrong with you". Could be, or could just be I have heavy periods...!


Sorry to all the girls feeling poorly! Chill out and look after yourselves!:hugs:


----------



## Laura91

Time for some serious catching up.. :coffee:

*Shar* I hate it when people think they know what's best for you/others when they're no better off (and sometimes worse off) than you. Me & T know someone like this. We red-decorated the whole of downstairs not long ago and she came, didn't even mention it until I said "what do you think of..." and her reply was "are you even allowed to decorated with it being rented?" ](*,) All I think about when she leaves though is 'at least we're paying our way and we can afford to do it, not like her whose mummy has bought her apartment for her :smug: < I know this sounds horrible but she is the really jealous type so :shrug:.




flapjack10 said:


> Well said Shar!:bodyb: xxx

*FJ* :rofl: that smilie was so relevant! I look at some of the smilies and wonder if anybody ever uses them? (ie :finger:? :change:? and my all time personal favourite.. :holly:!) Sorry about the negative test hun :hugs: but still no AF so thats a good thing :thumbup: As for the Mean Girls quote :happydance: Love Mean Girls!


*Fumbles* :wave:


*Jess* Sorry about the negative but still got my fingers crossed for you! Glad to hear Terron is staying hopeful, he sounds bloody lovely :) Chocolate milk and cookies sound delish! Wish I weren't trying to be good with food and I'd have some too :( My boss fetched his little Yorkshire Terrior into work yesterday and it was the cutest thing ever, I was trying to figure whether or not I could sneak her home in my handbag, turned out not.Love the front page btw :thumbup:


*HG* Glad you're sticking around! 




boofangie said:


> ....its already march! where did christmas go?!?!

I have no idea but you can guarantee it the next one will be here before we know it :dohh: x


*Alex* Sorry you're feeling crappy, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


Done! :yipee:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Flapjack: sorry about your BFN, I ended up falling asleep last night.
well.... I got tired went up to bed, put a dvd in the run down (welcome to the jungle) lol


----------



## flapjack10

:holly::rofl: It makes me giggle every time I see it! Who is Holly? lol!

Cheers QB no worries! I had to wait until I needed a wee! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Didnt get to see the whole movie I fell asleep during it lol


----------



## Laura91

flapjack10 said:


> :holly::rofl: It makes me giggle every time I see it! Who is Holly? lol!
> 
> Cheers QB no worries! I had to wait until I needed a wee! :haha:

I wondered that too! I just take it as Holly Willoughby (terrible spelling there!)


----------



## Smile181c

Holly is a mod/admin flapjack - her username is poloprincess I think. She has massive boobs :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Ooh, I'm still gonna relate it to Holly Willoughbooby :rofl:


----------



## flapjack10

Laura91 said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> :holly::rofl: It makes me giggle every time I see it! Who is Holly? lol!
> 
> Cheers QB no worries! I had to wait until I needed a wee! :haha:
> 
> I wondered that too! I just take it as Holly Willoughby (terrible spelling there!)Click to expand...




Smile181c said:


> Holly is a mod/admin flapjack - her username is poloprincess I think. She has massive boobs :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## sharonfruit

Chloe look at you with all the inside BnB banter!!! :rofl:



> I know!! There is constant negative talk, and I just can't do it. I love how positive and fun everyone is in here! And with all you have been through this pregnancy, you don't need any more panic and worry or fear mongering being throw at you!

After my scan I posted what had happened in the October Rainbow Babies thread, and this girl was like - So sorry, the scan shows the bean is probably not going to make it, but you might still have a tiny glimmer of hope.

I was like OK, I feel SO much better now!!!! :dohh:


----------



## flapjack10

:shock:]

Who is she? I'll go kick her ass! :growlmad: Is she a doctor or midwife with years of training? Didn't think so...


----------



## dontworry

WTF! That is so messed up, Shar. I don't think I'd join the other trimester bits of the forum because I'm not even PREGNANT and they scare the crap out of me. :(


----------



## sharonfruit

I think she has had 5 or 6 MCs so has probably lost all hope :nope:

Poor lady,

I was watching the news last night and this woman had just had her 1st baby after 13 years of trying. She had 14 MCs, 1 stillbirth, and 1 cot death. How sad is that. 

Linky


----------



## Smile181c

:haha: shar I wish I had inside knowledge! I'm just incredibly nosy :haha:


:grr: how dare that woman say that to you! I can only imagine how she feels after her losses, but that doesn't give her the right to take your hope away too! Ignore everything she said :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

> but that doesn't give her the right to take your hope away too! Ignore everything she said

 Took the words right out of my mouth!

That is so sad about that lady... So glad she's finally got her baby though and he looks a bit like Dill from the Rugrats - so cute!


----------



## TFSGirl

sharonfruit said:


> Chloe look at you with all the inside BnB banter!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> I know!! There is constant negative talk, and I just can't do it. I love how positive and fun everyone is in here! And with all you have been through this pregnancy, you don't need any more panic and worry or fear mongering being throw at you!
> 
> After my scan I posted what had happened in the October Rainbow Babies thread, and this girl was like - So sorry, the scan shows the bean is probably not going to make it, but you might still have a tiny glimmer of hope.
> 
> I was like OK, I feel SO much better now!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

What in the EFF?!?! :dohh: Who the hell says that?? Ugh, some people. So sorry she said that to you. We are keeping our hopes HIGH for you :) and only sending love. Like others have said, she may have had a hard time but that does NOT mean she can pour her negativity onto you. :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Definitely the chicken. I'm feeling better, not 100% but better. I couldn't even keep water down last night! :(


----------



## flapjack10

Glad you're feeling better Alex! :thumbup:


----------



## pops23

Ladies!! Every single one of you has cheered me up right now!  you're all awesome and amazing  :friends:

Sharon - screw her, don't even listen, stick with us and you'll be fine, can't wait to hear how totally awesome your next scan goes, and in the meantime relax!!

AFM - I think I may have finally o'd yesterday!! maybe... thought it was happening last weekend due to ewcm but no temp rise, think maybe my body geared up to make it happen and then I got so stressed about it all it didn't happen!! Then ewcm again yesterday and temp rise this morning, fingers crossed i'm now in the 2ww :thumbup:

Have amazing weekends all, I'm away working so will check on Monday

xxx

PS FJ - Mean girls is totally one of my fave films! Totally fetch x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Mean girls is SO Fetch! :D Lol! Back in the game ! Remind me to read best before dates lol.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

What the EFFERS was the woman problem? Sorry her said that Shar.


----------



## dontworry

No signs of the evil witch over here.


----------



## fumbles

flapjack10 said:


> Morning ladies! TFI FRIDAY! :happydance:
> 
> Hello to *Angela/Fumbles*! :hi: I think I missed my fertile window too last month, which was also my first month of trying!
> 
> Did a test this morning with FMU and got another BFN! Ah well, come on AF do your worse!! I'm ready for ya! :trouble:
> 
> *Jess* Sorry you're feeling so frustrated! :hugs: I think it's the ginger ninja in us that makes us want to sneak back and have a look in the bin! :ninja: I do it too, but it always confirms to me it's a clear, stark BFN!
> 
> By the way, I'm loving what you've done to the first page! :thumbup:
> 
> Eeeek *HG* and *TFS* think I'll stay away from the 1st/2nd Tri Forums for a while! You stay with us, we are family haha! The thing is everyone is different. My friend once told me she had sex on her period and I was _disgusted_! However, she gets the lightest periods ever and I get the heaviest (I sound like the girl in _Mean Girls_ - "I can't help it if I have a wide set vagina and a heavy flow" haha). It would be messy if I DTD whilst AF is in town! So I could go on a forum and say i get really heavy periods and people could crop up and say "It could because of this or this" or "You might have this wrong with you". Could be, or could just be I have heavy periods...!
> 
> 
> Sorry to all the girls feeling poorly! Chill out and look after yourselves!:hugs:


Hahahahahha :ROFL: loving the mean girls quotes! Flapjack, let's hope we get licks on our next cycles! 


Also loving having the preggo girlies still here! Thanks for the positive vibes! :hugs: hopefully the babydust will rub off on the rest of us!!! 

Alexis hope you're feeling better, try to get plenty of fluids if you can keep it down that is x 

Pops23, that's great news about the O'ing! I think my O day is Monday or Tuesday so just dtd lots over the weekend will help get those spermies in the right place :thumbup:

Thanks for all the welcomes! Love it here!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Jess are you going to be the 8th bfp?


----------



## fumbles

*licks!!? Should say lucky! 

I just noticed I got added to the front page of the thread WOOOPEEEE!!! Thanks Jess!! Now I feel like its all real!....I'm so easily pleased lol


----------



## dontworry

LOL I think we're all pretty easily pleased! I have to backtrack and find the names of the other gals who recently joined - I was on my phone so couldn't add them at the time and now I've forgotten who it was! :( I just recently made the pretty little title thing out of boredom!

Jenni - that would be pretty awesome, but I'm not sure it's me. Think my body is just throwng me through the ringer. It would be bloody ironic though... considering my mom's boyfriend said I was "glowing" when I visited!! LMAO


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm so looking for you to be testing soon.


----------



## dontworry

Alex has ten dollars down for me getting a BFP on Monday lmao.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

And with twins:haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm testing again on monday as well


----------



## dontworry

I would freak out if it were twins - in a good way, though! That would be hilarious, not to mention a freaking miracle lol. You're the one taking the magic twin pills!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know lol maybe it will be me with the twins


----------



## TFSGirl

My best friend's sister never had sex before she was married, lost her virginity at 34 years old, and then got pregnant for the first time and is pregnant with twins lol, she says she got it all done in one fell swoop!


----------



## dontworry

That is a crazy story!! 

On another note - I am feeling extremely hormonal right now. Nobody can drive me to the store to buy some dinner so I started crying, even though I'm not actually "starving" right now - I'm just hungry. :( We only have Top Ramen right now and I don't feel like eating soup as I've been hot all day long!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe Jess if I was in cali I'll take you to the store. You poor thing. :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

So work gave me a three hour shift today. I dunno what I'm gonna do, now they're saying they have to wait to switch me back to my regular full time hours. I don't wanna quit cause I know they're gonna eventually but I don't have eventually! I need my hours NOW. :(


----------



## Hit Girl

Shar, I am in complete disbelief about what that person said to you. Given what she's been through, you would think she'd have a hell of a lot more sensitivity than that. Very unimpressive behaviour. You stay put here with us. :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh, I'm so tired and it's only 9:25


----------



## dontworry

I'm pooped too. And my nose is running awayyyy.

My friend came and picked me up because I told her I was crying, lmao, which was true! She ended up buying my food for me, yay!  I had the money and she beat me to the register and swiped her food stamps card lol. I told her I wasn't going to complain, because I really wanted to eat my food!


----------



## Bergebabe

Morning everyone!!!

Well i have some news, guess who got their bfp!!!!!!



It was my birthday yesterday and i was out all day but when i got in i thought i wud do an ic test. Didnt think much of it as only 9 dpo but went into aslight state of shock when got the faintedt of lines. Showed oh he cud see it too but didnt want to get hopes up so did another one this am and nothing! So got my frer out and its there, light but as clear as day!!!


Im so excited!!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

OMG!!! CONGRATS! Pictures!?


----------



## Bergebabe

Am on my phone but will put one on as soon as im on my pc yayyyy!!!


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm having a terrible time sleeping tonight, apparently I was "complaining" in my sleep (I have woken up with morning sickness a lot lately and I guess I was moaning a bit while I was sleeping....) and K made me feel like crap about it, so now I am up sitting on the couch watching the clock tick by. I just ate some croutons to try and calm my stomach so I can maybe fall asleep on the couch...


----------



## TFSGirl

Bergebabe said:


> Morning everyone!!!
> 
> Well i have some news, guess who got their bfp!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It was my birthday yesterday and i was out all day but when i got in i thought i wud do an ic test. Didnt think much of it as only 9 dpo but went into aslight state of shock when got the faintedt of lines. Showed oh he cud see it too but didnt want to get hopes up so did another one this am and nothing! So got my frer out and its there, light but as clear as day!!!
> 
> 
> Im so excited!!!!

OMG YAY!!!! CONGRATS!!! That is so exciting!! Now I am not so upset about the fact that I can't sleep lol weeeee!!


----------



## flapjack10

OMG Berge!!!! Congrats! :bfp::dance::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:
so happy for you hun! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Berge congratulations!!!! Yaaaaaaay xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

> Shar, I am in complete disbelief about what that person said to you. Given what she's been through, you would think she'd have a hell of a lot more sensitivity than that. Very unimpressive behaviour. You stay put here with us.

:hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Berge: Congrats hun!! :happydance:


----------



## boofangie

Congratulations!!  happy and healthy 9 months  xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Flapjack: any sign of the witch yet?


----------



## rquanborough

Well I guess I finally get to join this thread.

I'm Rowena and I'm 34 years old and I had my Mirena coil removed yesterday. I think the plan it now to take things as they come, no planning and if it happens, then it happens.


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi Rowena :) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Rowena and welcome


----------



## Bergebabe

hi rowena, welcome!!!

here's a pic of the test - i know its light!!

https://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n138/bergebabe/IMG_0175.jpg


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Berge congrats hunni


----------



## Queen Bee.

maybe you are the twins berge, since you got your BFP so early lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

QB thats what I was going to say.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Great minds think alike :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Maybe we'll have two or three set of twins in this thread.


----------



## Bergebabe

haha i bloomin well hope not!! im scared enough of having one lmao x


----------



## Queen Bee.

My mum keeps telling me that Im going to have twins one of these days.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Twins run in both sides of my family and taking cassava is not helping I'll probably end up with triplets or something


----------



## Queen Bee.

twins run in both sides of our familes too lol
his cousins are twins and my great grandfather was a twin
there hasnt been any twins since my great grandad


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hummm???


----------



## Queen Bee.

twins run in both sides of our familes too lol
his cousins are twins and my great grandfather was a twin
there hasnt been any twins since my great grandad


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

So we never know till scans come along


----------



## Queen Bee.

sorry for the double post ladies, it said it didnt post the first time and then sent me to advanced =/


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

it's okay it happens to me too


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hotpink: when are you testing?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

just did bfn


----------



## fumbles

Congrats Berge! :happydance:

Methinks this is a lucky thread! Let's hope the luck keeps coming! Good luck in advance for the Monday testers! 

I'm not even in the TWW yet and I'm excited! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww keep your head up, maybe late implantation


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thats what I was think.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I wanted to show you guys my baby I get on the 21st :D
 



Attached Files:







420809_2955226076089_1124573008_32241605_967763170_n.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

how cute QB


----------



## sharonfruit

QB he/she is lovely :cloud9: x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Its a boy, He is named Marvin, but I think I will change that lol


----------



## sharonfruit

Awhhh I love Marvin!! What you gonna call him? xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im not sure yet, Jokingly I told hubby I was going to call him porkchop 
Shoulda seen the look I got :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

:rofl:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

QB my hubby was like thats what we call our cow :rofl:


----------



## sharonfruit

Jenni have you got a cow?! 

I want one of those micropigs but I was researching them and turns out they grow to be full sized pigs so I guess not :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I seen those on a buy and sell website they are so cute!
no the pig you want is a pot belly pig they arent really large
they are like a dog really lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

In the state of missouri we go cows


----------



## sharonfruit

Hmm, I might ask OH :rofl:


----------



## Queen Bee.

could just imagine his face lol


----------



## sharonfruit

I presume it would be similar to my face when he told me last night he had offered to rent a room in our future family home to one of friends x


----------



## MommaAlexis

FOB did that! I freaked out! It's our house why the heck would I want a renter that parties and stuff when we have two kids! He then tried to say I'd have to tell them no then! Oi.


----------



## flapjack10

Hi lovelies! Been MIA today was on the phone to my friend for hours about boy trouble she's having and then had a nice meal out with my in laws! 

No sign of the hag yet! BFN this morning again! Guess my cycles aren't going to be a regular 28 days like when I was younger...

Hi Rowena! :thumbup:

Berge I love your BFP! Sooo happy for you darling! Twins...? Eeeeek! :wacko:

Jenni sorry about BFN... FX for you!

QB - Marvin is soooo cute! I love the name Marvin! Those teacup pigs are so cute too.


----------



## sharonfruit

I slept all day today :haha: I got up at 10ish then went back to bed at 1 and slept til 5 :dohh: must have needed it!! X


----------



## MommaAlexis

I missed work today. Was too sick :( Called in and stuff so shouldn't be in too much trouble. Not sure what's up with the sickness?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

DH and I are going on a date tonight and me mom is watching the kiddos :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hope ya have loadsa fun tonight hotpink!
Im sitting in about to make dinner and playing sims 3 pets :D


----------



## flapjack10

Have a fun Jenni!

I'm snuggling up with my OH and kitty watching Harry Hill and Take Me Out! We're stuffed with Italian food and banoffee pie mmmmm!


----------



## sharonfruit

Banoffee pie, mmm. i really want something sweet to eat x


----------



## flapjack10

It was fit, but I'm so full now! xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm saving my 'syns' as I'm going out for a meal tomorrow. Just had chicken fried rice though, that was yum x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Mmm... Italian food sounds good, pity I have nothing in the house like it :(
I dunno what we are having unless I make soup =/


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

double post


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

We are going to have dinner then after a movie. Oh girl I'm so excited haven't went out for quit some time now and now we get too. :happydance:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oh my god berge!!!!!

I'm soooo happy for you! eek!! :happydance:

Have you worked out your estimated due date?

X


----------



## flapjack10

Ohhhh yeah Happy Birthday Berge as well! What a fab bday pressy!:cake:


----------



## sharonfruit

Is it your birthday Berge?! Happy birthday!! XX


----------



## flapjack10

It was on Thursday, I think!?


----------



## dontworry

CONGRATS, BERGE!!! Our 8th BFP!! And Happy belated bday!! I have you down with BFP on the 8th, is that right?

Welcome to Rowena! :hugs:

Miranda - is that a guinea pig?! He is soooo cute! I can make guinea pig noises (the little squeal/squeak thing) and it makes my OH so angry whenever I do it lmao!!

Hello to all the other lovely ladies!! Sorry about the BFNs, I got one this morning as well! I actually got up this morning too early, went and peed and then realized I wanted to test, so stopped mid pee to stand up and get my cup, and finished peeing in that so that I could test. Lmao. Then I set it on the counter but my feet were freezing, so ran to the kitchen and took a bite of a cookie, ran back to bed and passed out. Its a definite BFN though lol.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lol Monday.


----------



## TFSGirl

Holy frig this week has been the worst for feeling sick. I guess that is a good thing. OH keeps saying he feels bad and like it is his fault I am sick... It kinda is but... lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

I want to call up sperm donor and yell YOU DID THIS TO ME! then hang up :haha: If only xD


----------



## Bergebabe

Thank you all xxxx

Was my birthday yesterday (9th) and officially got my bfp today on 10th though had a sneaky fintest of faint bfps on an ic yesterday as a burthday pressie xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

Yayyyyy im on the first page thank you so much!

Ps sorry for spelling am on my phone lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Had a wonderful evening with DH tonight


----------



## MommaAlexis

Gonna talk to my dad about moving in. Work is too up in the air, and my pepere needs me out asap. I don't like the lack of a fall back!! Hopefully I'll get back on my feet soon. I was doing so good but seem to have hit a slump!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alex :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

My two main issues right now is how sick I've been and not having internet to look for an apartement. My dad's gonna call me tomorrow, really paranoid about living with him again.. :S He's very intrusive. I just have no where else to go at this point. I wish I had cool parents lol.


----------



## sharonfruit

Alex I've just read that thread where the girl had the MC and then her thread got closed. Its so suspicious to me, like her story doesn't add up, and the way that she just threw in that it was twins as well. I thought it weird when I first read her journal and she said she got pregnant on the implant. There was a scandal over here a year or so ago where a faulty batch of implants came out and some girls got pregnant and had to have abortions or MCd etc and they sued and got loads of compensation. Seems weird how she was just like, got pregnant on the implant, had a MC. Hmmmm x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hello ladies.
How are you all?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Anyone have ideas of things I could?
Productive or just to do while bored or something.
cause I stay at home alllll day, and I feel like I need something to do.
(besides housework bleck lol)


----------



## TFSGirl

QB -> do you like doing scrapbooking or anything? Or art projects etc? I hate being home all day bored. I usually go for a few walks just to get the heck outta here.

...I'm going grey ladies. :( Just found a white hair. Aw man. :(


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hubby was supposed to buy me a scrapbook so I could do it.
I have nothing in the house for it right now, and no chance getting him outta the house
since he is STILL sleeping =|


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omg slept in soooo late but feel like myself again! And I know, no one outright said she was lying until the girl freaked out that we were doubting her story lol. And then most of them were still saying for her to clarify their story. I don't know why it got reported tbh. No one outright said like LIAR lol. It wasn't until everyone else jumped in that it became an issue.


----------



## fumbles

Queenbee, I'm learning to knit, it's actually quite fun and thought I would be a good to knit a few things for LO if we ever get our BFP, also helps in the TWW to pass time! Lol 

Jess sorry to hear about the BFN, I had the same issues when I first came off bcp, and I had heaps of symptoms I never normally get, which made it worse. My first cycle was 35 days, then I had a massive 50 day one, now they've settled out into 27-28 days so we're trying properly now. Got my fingers crossed for an BFP or at least AF for you soon :hugs:

I got.......wait for it.....wait for it.......EWCM today!! WOOOPEEEE :dance:

So romantic evening tonight and hopefully catch that pesky egg and turn it into a sticky bean :rofl:


----------



## MommaAlexis

My sticky bean is going to have it's gender in about two and a half weeks!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Fumbles: My hubby taught me to knit as strange as that sounds :haha:
but dont have anything to knit in this house sadly!
Im just struggling to find things to do, I've got games
but those get boring after a while, cant wait til 21st so I got my guinea pig
maybe that'll entertain me for a while.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm cramping really bad and started to spot as well today.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Baby dust to the whole group!


----------



## MommaAlexis

What about the name oliver??


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oliver is nice Alex


----------



## Queen Bee.

Alex: I thought of the boys name that you might like... though it might just be me lol
Milo


----------



## MommaAlexis

I do like that name! Yay! Options! :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

I always thought it was a cute name, but hubby doesn't like it lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omg hahahah. My best friend and her boyfriend went back to the old apartement in Guelph and Sperm donour HID IN THE BATHROOM. He got his roommates to answer the door and locked himself in there the whole time!! LOL I was supposed to go with but decided against it. Now I wish I'd gone to see him hide from "me" myself lol!


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL
I cant believe the way he is acting towards you!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha It's so pathetic it's funny now. It's been seven weeks of silence now. I was going to tell him the gender but after this... nah, he can find out through someone else.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FOB is such an ass Alex


----------



## MommaAlexis

Plus side, I don't have to worry about different parenting views, no more trying to figure out wedding plans, and I can eat what I want! We were supposed to get married in August but put it off. I'm so glad now!


----------



## CJohns

Heya girlies &#128522;

Never used this before but I need some advice
Me and my husband are NTNP But this month I am
Feeling well weird....
I've had some stains on tissue when I wipe which is a 
Pinkish/light red colour. 
Little cramps which feel like period pains but not as bad 
And don't last very long 5-10 mins. 
Sensitive nipples but not tender but not all the time.

Do you think this Could be the early stages on pregnancy?
I don't have regular periods. 
Please help.....


----------



## Queen Bee.

Well another plus, no fighting over which names you like and he doesnt! :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

Because of the unusual periods I'd wait a week or two and test with a FRER!


----------



## CJohns

Thanks my last period was on the 23rd of jan... 
Do you still think I should wait?


----------



## sharonfruit

You should test now, my last period was 21st Jan and I got a BFP 2 weeks ago! X


----------



## CJohns

I did a test earlier Tuesday and it was negative
I'm hoping I am but don't no wether to wait or not?


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's only been three weeks since then so definitely wait a week or two. If you're spotting because of implantation it'll take a while for HCG to build up. If you're getting your period it'll (hopefully) be there By then. 4-5 days from implantation may work but no guarantee for anyone! I got mine a few days before I even missed a period, but I knew something was off well before then! I was just waiting to confirm something I already knew.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Wait what day is it?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Oh my god where did my february go


----------



## CJohns

Sunday ... I did the test Tuesday just gone


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm blaming my preggo brain for forgetting what month we were. Haha in that case TEST AGAIN lol. make sure it's a frer though!


----------



## CJohns

Thankyou ... I think I'll buy one tomorrow ... 
I'm quite scared and nervous all at the same time
... Good luck in your pregnancy &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## TFSGirl

My mom bought be a breast pump today lol I guess I am starting to stock up on the big stuff early! Woot!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Now my spotting went away humm


----------



## sharonfruit

Oooooh are you gonna test x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

If my temp don't go down tomorrow yes


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm getting my full crib back in a few hours, I can't wait to set it back up!! Oh my !


----------



## Hit Girl

OH MY GOD. BERGE!!!!! Congratulations beautiful! The best people are born in March. :winkwink: What an amazingly awesome birthday present. I got on here and saw there were now 8 BFPs. Gah, so happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

Alex, I'll be expecting that ten dollars in the mail by tomorrow. ;) I got another BFN today. Went to take a nap and felt a few mild pains in my uterus area (not cramps, more like... tightening?). I am exhausted today and all I want to do is sleep!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:rofl:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha you wait!


----------



## MommaAlexis

*Prances around in her shiny new fruit outfit*


----------



## Smile181c

Did Berge get her BFP?!?! Did I miss another one?! DAMNIT!! :haha:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Bergebabe

Hit Girl said:


> OH MY GOD. BERGE!!!!! Congratulations beautiful! The best people are born in March. :winkwink: What an amazingly awesome birthday present. I got on here and saw there were now 8 BFPs. Gah, so happy for you!! :hugs:

thank you HG & Smilie :hugs:

just rang docs and they told me i dont need to confirm with them as they dont do tests any more so wont go in until 8 weeks for an appt with a midwife - bit scary!!!

alex i cant believe fob is such an idiot, well you're so much better on your own - YAYYY for avocado, mmmm lol

dontworry - sorry to hear you got a bfn, still time though!!! i feel knackered so maybe thats a good sign for you?


----------



## Smile181c

Seriously so happy for you hun :)

Happy 16 weeks alex! I've never eaten avocado :munch:


----------



## flapjack10

It's yummy! Mmmm avacado and prawns! Yum yum!

Berge I'm so excited for you! I don't understand why Doctors won't do pg tests on women anymore? It seems madness!:shrug:


----------



## Smile181c

I wouldn't worry too much, my drs did 2 and she said they were negative :wacko: just stick with your midwife :haha:


----------



## pops23

Berge - congratulations!!!! How awesome for you! woooo! :happydance:
How many days po did you get your BFP? xxx


----------



## flapjack10

One more my OH/kitty fight to make you girls giggle!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxL_3KLDZP0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Smile181c

Haha my cat does the exact same thing!! :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Teehee she looks so cute at the end being all pissed off! 

"Friends now" Hahaha!


----------



## pops23

same here, Poppy loves a good hand fight! She also drives me nuts every single morning without fail by trying to climb pretty much on my face when I'm eating cereal or porridge or anything as she wants the milk, and when I open a yoghurt she always appears... as if my magic... ;-) xx


----------



## flapjack10

:rofl: Molly does the same! She is the loudest cat ever! If we even open the pantry where her food is kept she's on us! You'd think she was starved!

She once ate a pea that fell on the floor! A pea! Very strange animal!


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I think all cats are the same  whenever we have food, frankenstein is there :dohh: you'd think we never fed him! We used to think he was hungry and put more food out for him, but he'd sniff it and then come back to trying to get at ours so we caught on pretty fast that he was just a scavenger :haha:


----------



## pops23

Cats are the best, they're so entertaining!! I swear me and Hubs would have run out of stuff to talk about by now (we've been together for 9 years after all!) if it wasn't for Poppy, we can spend hours just watching her and making comments like.. 'look at how she's laying', 'has she been a good girl today', 'the neighbours say they saw her in the park today' etc.. all very interesting stuff obviously! x


----------



## flapjack10

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Us too pops!

We especially say "Aww look, she thinks she's people" A LOT!


----------



## miss jayde

Hey guys af was due today usually right on time 
i have notived very watery clear cm the last few days and had no bloating which i usually have when af is coming
does anyone know if this is a sign of pregnancy


----------



## BabyBumpHope

miss jayde said:


> Hey guys af was due today usually right on time
> i have notived very watery clear cm the last few days and had no bloating which i usually have when af is coming
> does anyone know if this is a sign of pregnancy

Keeping everything crossed for you. Our thread tends to get 2-3 BFPs each calendar month!

Who is next.......?!

X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:bfp:
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120312074958.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120312075026.jpg


----------



## sharonfruit

Oooh Jenni I see it!! Congratulations!! X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

THank you shar


----------



## sharonfruit

Hope its the little girl that you wish for!! X


----------



## Smile181c

Are they hpts??

If they are - congratulations!! :D

BBH you got your answer :haha:


----------



## pops23

I see it too!!! amazing, congratulations!! all the waiting was worthwhile!  xxxxxx


----------



## pops23

By the way - what is cassava? obviously worked for you!! xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Smile181c said:


> Are they hpts??
> 
> If they are - congratulations!! :D
> 
> BBH you got your answer :haha:

Yes they are HPTs


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharonfruit said:


> Hope its the little girl that you wish for!! X

I hope so thank you


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

pops23 said:


> By the way - what is cassava? obviously worked for you!! xxx

The thread is in my sig you can read on it


----------



## Laura91

Sorry I've been MIA lately, work is crazy :growlmad:

Congratulations Bergebabe & Hotpink!

Does this mean we're on 9 now? Nearly in double figures :thumbup:


Hi Rowena :wave:


----------



## Laura91

Just been looking at the front page and practically a third of the group have gotten their BFP :happydance: And it's been 2 a month, wonder who else is to get theirs this month?

If I'm gonna get a BFP it wont be until early May - AGES!! :nope:


----------



## TFSGirl

Congrats, Jenni! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you ladies


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Congrats Berge and Jenni!!! Woohoo!! I've been gone for a bit, and missed so much! How exciting!

I've taken a couple tests...both BFNs! Have an inkling AF is getting ready to appear, but have felt a little off this last week or so. Likely has to do with the virus that's been going around our office.

Luckily, I have an appointment (with my gyn who is an OB/GYN) on April 24th, so if we don't have a BFP by then, he and I can start talking about what the issue might be (if there is one). I know it can take some time to get pregnant, but feel better talking to him about it just in case...would (should) be on cycle 5 of trying by then, do cant hurt to ask! 

How is everyone else?? FX for my fellow TWW'ers!!


----------



## Bergebabe

pops23 said:


> Berge - congratulations!!!! How awesome for you! woooo! :happydance:
> How many days po did you get your BFP? xxx

I got a very faint bfp on the evening of the 9th with an ic but dont really count it. a proper one on a frer on 10 dpo then did one of the ones that actually say the word pregnant on 11 dpo lol. wanted to be sure!!! hehe

HOTPINK - :yipee::yipee::yipee: thats brilliant congratulations!!!!


----------



## pops23

How exciting!!! I'm only 4 dpo today, but have got lots of weird cramping.. def seems to be an early PG symptom, but as it's only our first cycle trying I'm ignoring it all.. might end up testing sat which is 9 dpo even though I know its early, but great to see you got results at that point! 

Loving all the BFPs! xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Congrats Hotpink!!! 
:happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Here is my 4week bloated bump
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120312084000.jpg


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think Im going to talk hubby into getting OPKs for next cycle hmm...


----------



## flapjack10

Congratulations Jenni!!! You've got the twins I betcha!:happydance:
Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!
So happy for all you girls with your BFPs! :dance:

9 down! Who's going to break us into double figures?:haha:

Still no AF for me... I'm testing tomorrow will keep you informed!


----------



## flapjack10

Awww ickle 4 wk bump!:headspin:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ooohh I just looked on ebay and I found a page where you can buy
a tube of CP or pre-seed and 30 ovulation tests in a bundle :O
for 16.49£
then I could get it all in one go :D


----------



## flapjack10

Oooooh bargain! :winkwink:


----------



## Queen Bee.

The hard part will be convincing hubby :haha:


----------



## pops23

That is a bargain!! do it!! 

Twins for deffo hotpink! two for the price of one  xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Just say, "At these prices we'd be fools not to buy them!" :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

he's really picky about the things he wants to do to TTC.
I might be able to talk him into temping!
but im not really sure what all you have to do while temping


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm so darn Tired right now.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Okay...trying SO hard not to get ahead of myself, since it could be a bad test...buuuut, tested an hour or so ago, and got the faintest second line...! DH saw it as well...testing with FMU tomorrow, FX it's not a fluke, and I see a darker line tomorrow!!! 

Not calling it a BFP until it IS one!

Ohpleaseohpleaseohplease!!!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sorry for the double post! Stupid update!


----------



## TFSGirl

Test again NOW!!!


----------



## dontworry

My computer is freaking out and doing like triple posts lol.


----------



## dontworry

GOOD LUCK, ANNIE! I've got my fingers and toes crossed for ya! <3


----------



## dontworry

CONGRATS, JENNI!! <3 So I'll put you down for the 12th!! This is crazy!

And ANNIE holy smokes!! Hope that line gets darker, girl! You'll have to update us when you test again in the MORNING!! AHHHH!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

My phone is freaking about the update as well...given the double post above! Haha.

I have the WORST luck, so am really expecting the second line to be a fluke, to be honest...and I'm crampy, so am feeling like its AF. I dunno...it's weird! Just trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Okay...tested again (because I'm now obsessed), and same very faint second line. Nervous for what FMU may bring...!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Pictures!


----------



## dontworry

Can't be a coincidence! You must be the positive Alex was feeling for Monday!  :dance: You're pregnant, you're pregggggnant! 

I am trying to update the front page but BnB or my browser won't even let me click the first page. GRR!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I hate glitchy days! grrr. Lol I still have a whole month from today of being four months, so even if I guessed wrong, I'm still quitting my day job if it's this month for ya!  I think my psychicness is dwindling.. :( I liked that!


----------



## dontworry

Terron says my boobs have increased in density. LMFAO. I don't know if that's a sign of pregnancy, AF, or I'm just getting fatter. I thought it was funny, still.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I so hate this update


----------



## MommaAlexis

I told my work crush I had huge boobs since getting preggo and he stared RIGHT at them bahhaha. I was like, DUDE I saw that! He went beat red. Made me laugh. Also, He's definitely figured out my massive crush on him baha. It'll never go anywhere but makes work interesting.


----------



## flapjack10

GL Annie! BFP round the corner!!! :happydance:

BFN for me girls. I'm in limbo! CD33.


----------



## flapjack10

Any news on Annie's testing? Excited for her! :happydance:


----------



## flapjack10

Hey girls! AF got me... Ding, dong the witch is here! Onto next month for me! At least I'm not in limbo anymore!


----------



## Queen Bee.

sorry AF got you flapjack. :hugs:

EDIT: WHOOP finally able to post JEEZ that took forever :happydance:


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry AF came Lizzie. Least your out of limbo! Onto March for a Xmas bean!


x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

So, though I am still skeptical and finding it hard to believe (for fear of being let down, as I'm a TRUE pessimist), I am fairly certain this was my month...

I am up to 4 BFPs! :O)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

And yes, Lil' Christmas Flapjack! :O)


----------



## Queen Bee.

pinkii, did you get your positive test?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yes I did! I have 3+ ICs and 1+ FRER. VERY VERY faint, but there!

This picture is awful, but those faint lines are so hard to photograph! I am hoping it gets darker as the days go by...it's so early that I'm afraid I'll fall into the chemical pregnancy group, but trying not to stress about it! I am SUCH a pessimist!:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







SO Faint.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Queen Bee.

So happy for you congrats :happydance:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks! Just have FX that the doctor confirms it! The positive doesn't show up on the digi, just on everything else I try...so I will feel MUCH better when it shows up on a digi.


----------



## boofangie

you cheeky thing! just flopping it in there like it was no big deal! CONGRATULATIONS! can't wait to see that line get darker  xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks! I'm still so nervous about it and feel like I'm dreaming or something...just doesn't seem real!


----------



## dontworry

Congrats Annie!! :flower:


----------



## dontworry

What day shall I put you down for?? 

I am on CD39. Didn't test this morning and still no AF.


----------



## Queen Bee.

what all did you do for this cycle?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks Jess! I have fingers and toes crossed for you!! You have a sneaky BFP coming...maybe we will get to be bump buddies!! Gingers unite! :rofl:
I got the first BFP yesterday.

This was my first cycle of OPKs, and would now SWEAR by them!! I think our timing had been off, as we only BD'ed once this cycle. We were both sort of sickly, so I thought we were out for sure. I also made sure that we were both..."done"...at the same time, if you know what I mean! (Sorry, TMI!!) I did eat a TON of sunflower seeds, as I think BBH said they were to help with implantation. 

I didn't have/haven't had IB yet...and other than being tired, having SUPER sore nipples (with bigger BBs according to DH), and having some mild cramps, I don't feel any different than any other month. I honestly thought AF was on her way...maybe she still is? Yeesh.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I'm still trying to talk hubby into getting OPKs
but so far he isn't having it, so I dunno.
If someone else in this family gets pregnant before me imma scream!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Awww...I understand completely! I am blessed with a DH who is 6 years older than me, and wanted children immediately. It was ME that needed the convincing!

OPKs are amazing! You can get them on Amazon very cheaply...will he let you order pregnancy tests online? A lot of times, they come together. So you can say you're ordering HPTs, and get some OPKs too!:ninja:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dont think he likes the idea of shopping for things like that online.
or maybe its just he thinks if we get this stuff and we still dont get pregnant
then its his fault, but its not!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I honestly think they helped us because we were both more relaxed with them...it felt safer somehow. Like it gave us somewhere to start. I think it's easier to try everything you can before you really start to worry it's you...I was thinking I was "broken." Was almost convinced of it, really. Then we got OPKs, and when I got the first positive, it was a relief! Confirmation that I was ovulating, and just needed to get it timed right!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I want them, but I have to admit I am terrified that I wont get a positive.
I guess its something we will have to work our way into.
But we have been thinking that we have just been missing the fertile times!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I was nervous as well...but at least I knew one way or the other!

It's hard to pinpoint ovulation...your BFP will come!! Just keep BDing like crazy...that's the fun of it! :0) No worries. We're all sending you loads of baby dust!!!! :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I appreciate it!
will keep bding!
hubby is currently a bit drunk and loud at the moment lol
so he is kind of annoying. 
so I dunno abiout bding tonight


----------



## xopiinkiieox

That's what we're all here for! Chances are, most of us have felt what you're feeling!

And...nothing wrong with taking a break from BDing and having plain old sex!! :rofl:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Well we sex earlier, but that benefit me more than him :haha: (tmi possibly lol)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Haha! Get it! :0)


----------



## Queen Bee.

have you told your DH yet about bfp?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yes! I told him first! We aren't telling anyone that we're trying even...so, I'd have burst if I couldn't tell him!


----------



## MommaAlexis

got my fulltime hours! WOO!


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah completely understandable!
My hubby wont be able to hold it in when I tell him
last time AF was late he broadcast it all over FB :dohh:

Alex: Congrats


----------



## MommaAlexis

Oh gosh how embarrassing lol!


----------



## Queen Bee.

It really was and then I got bombarded with messages asking if I had tested yet!
My parents were trying to casually bring it up by asking if there was anything I wanted to tell them! :haha:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yay Alex! Congrats!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

That's funny...but I would have been mortified!! Haha.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think the MS is kicking in blah


----------



## MommaAlexis

Forgot to tell you guys baby kicked this morning!


----------



## pops23

xopiinkiieox said:


> Thanks Jess! I have fingers and toes crossed for you!! You have a sneaky BFP coming...maybe we will get to be bump buddies!! Gingers unite! :rofl:
> I got the first BFP yesterday.
> 
> This was my first cycle of OPKs, and would now SWEAR by them!! I think our timing had been off, as we only BD'ed once this cycle. We were both sort of sickly, so I thought we were out for sure. I also made sure that we were both..."done"...at the same time, if you know what I mean! (Sorry, TMI!!) I did eat a TON of sunflower seeds, as I think BBH said they were to help with implantation.
> 
> I didn't have/haven't had IB yet...and other than being tired, having SUPER sore nipples (with bigger BBs according to DH), and having some mild cramps, I don't feel any different than any other month. I honestly thought AF was on her way...maybe she still is? Yeesh.

How many days po did you get your first bfp hun? xxxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oh my god, 3 BFPs in 3 days!!!! Woohoo. That's amazing! Congratulations girls. March is one lucky month. And yey for sunflower seeds! And conceive plus!

Have you all worked out your provisional due dates? 

X


----------



## pops23

I definitely hope march is lucky!!! Testing Saturday if AF doesn't get me before then!!!

So excited for everyone who has just got their BFPs, actually makes me really hopeful! :thumbup:

Alex - how awesome that you felt your bubba kick, going to be an active one I reckon!

xxxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alex awe how did you fell when baby kicked?


----------



## Laura91

Wow the thread's into double figures now! :woohoo:!

Sorry about AF *Lizzy* :hugs: Like you said, at least you're not in limbo anymore, that's the thing I hate about not knowing my cycles x

Congratulations *piinkiie*! :happydance: I can actually see a really faint line on the picture you posted :thumbup: x

*QB* I've started with OPKs this month and they're not actually that bad. I started doing them on CD10 (early for me seen as though my cycle could be 60 days) but I want to get into the routine of doing them. I get the awful thoughts sometimes of "what if I don't get a positive" but I suppose this is the only way to find out? By the way, love a bit of drunken BDing :winkwink: x

Yay for the baby kicking *Alex*! Not long and you'll be half way there x

Can't believe we're only two weeks into March and we've already got 3 BFPs!
I think you're right *BBH* - this month is lucky! Just a shame I won't O till late April :dohh:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I ordered myself a fetal Doppler on eBay the other day. It's just arrived and I've found my little one's heartbeat! What an overwhelming experience! Can't wait for my scan now. 2 weeks today

X


----------



## Bergebabe

yayyy can finally post - have been trying for ages!!!

congratulations pinkie yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! 3 bfps in a few days is amazing!!! 

dontworry when will you test?

sorry about af flapjack, best of luck for next month and a little christmas pressie for you xxx

bbh thats amazing, have never heard of it!! i want one now, whens the earliest it can show?


----------



## Bergebabe

BabyBumpHope said:


> Oh my god, 3 BFPs in 3 days!!!! Woohoo. That's amazing! Congratulations girls. March is one lucky month. And yey for sunflower seeds! And conceive plus!
> 
> Have you all worked out your provisional due dates?
> 
> X

my due date will be 21st Nov which is a great date as in UK it is written 21/11/12. i like symmetry lol.


----------



## TFSGirl

Yeah for March! I was conceived in March lol it's a good month (although I guess the ladies getting BFPs now conceived in February)


----------



## flapjack10

Hi girls!

Spring is bustin' out all over on this thread! All these new BFPs!

Alex that is amazing that you felt the bub kick!

Hope MS doesn't get too bad Jenni! :hugs: 

Still got Jess and pops to get theirs in March yet FX (and anyone else I'm forgetting!)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Berge - they say on the boxes that it can be used as early as 10 weeks but that some people won't find the heartbeat until 14+ weeks. I knew I might not find it there so I was so excited when my baby came to say hi!! ;) I bought it from eBay for £35 but I think it cost over £100 new. I'm gunna try not to get too obsessed with it though! Just thought it would be a nice way to include the grandparents.

That's such an amazing date. I was thinking the other day, if my baby was due the same time last year it would have been 9/10/11!

X


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Pops - I got the first BFP at 12dpo. The line was a bit darker this morning on an IC with FMU at 14dpo!

BBH - Thanks!!! I should be 5 weeks today, and due date would be around 11/22/12! Still 
have to call the doctor and get a test there. Just waiting to get past when AF would be due! If this bean sticks, I know I will be over the moon to hear its little heartbeat!! How exciting!

Alex - Yay!!! I bet that's an amazing feeling!

Laura - Thanks!!

Berge - Thanks!! This month was lucky for sure!! Looks like we have great bump buddies! :0)

FX for all those still waiting to test...dust to all! I bet we see a few more BFPs this month!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Laura: I would start really early to just to get into swing of things, just in-case O came early.
Alex: ohhh yayyy, so exciting to hear baby is kicking now :D
BBH: must be amazing to here baby's heart beat! :D

As for me, I was talking to hubby last night and he has agreed if we don't conceive 
in the next few months we are trying OPKs and possibly CP! :happydance:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

That's great!!!


----------



## boofangie

wow march is a great month! congratulations everyone! so happy for you 
I reckon by the end of the year this whole thread will have BFP's  (HOPEFULLY) baby dust xxxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Felt like a mix of uterus twitching and popcorn popping in there haha. It kicks whenever I sneeze or listen to pokemon!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, thats so sweet Alex


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh, I wanna cry. Got my blood test done this morning got the result and hcg was 3 and just stood up and had a big gush of blood come out. Does this mean I had a chemical pregnancy? :(


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Oh no Jenni!! :hugs: Any way you can get to the doctor to figure out what's going on? Lots of positive thoughts for a sticky bean coming your way!


----------



## flapjack10

Ohhh noo Jenni! I don't know sorry! What did the doc say? :hugs:

Hope everything's ok...


----------



## Queen Bee.

Fingers crossed everything is ok jenni :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just spoke to the dr and he said it was a chemical pregnancy


----------



## Queen Bee.

so sorry jenni :hugs:


----------



## TFSGirl

Sorry Jenni :(


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry to hear that Jenni :( :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you girls guess I'll just wait this cycle out


----------



## pops23

So sorry to hear that Jenni, we're all hear for you :hugs:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Really sorry jenni. Sending you lots of virtual hugs :hugs:

X


----------



## Bergebabe

Oh im sorry jenni xxxx make sure oh looks after you xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I'm sorry hun... We're here for you if you need us :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

Will be thinking of you, Jenni. <3 

I will probably test tomorrow morning again. I have a job interview today in about an hour and a half. I am sick to my stomach with nerves!! Its for Cake Decorating at a grocery store. I have 0 experience in that but am hoping they will train me. God I am so nervous. :(


----------



## sharonfruit

Good luck Jess! Cake decorating sounds amazing. I always say I would love to open a cake shop but I am so unartistic I would be rubbish at it x


----------



## flapjack10

GL Jess both with your test and your job interview! Mmmm cake... xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sorry to hear that Jenni. Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

I'm so not artistic! I'm so nervous I am pacing and have the worst stomach ache lol. Its weird cause I wasn't very nervous for my bank interview but now I am freaking out.


----------



## pops23

Good luck!! On both matters! 

Be calm, you'll be fab  xx


----------



## flapjack10

I know how you feel! Interviews are so nerve racking, but I bet you'll blow their socks off! xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## boofangie

sorry jenny! lots of love!

good luck for the interview jess, breathe and stay calm  xxxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I am exhausted! And I really don't know why...

I got good news today! One of the horrible girls at work that I can't stand is leaving!! Hooray for less stress!! She was awful!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Jenni, I am so sorry. We are all sending heaps of cuddles your way. :hugs:

Jess, that job sounds amazing!! I wish you all the very best with that one. :)

Annie, OMG!!! That is amazing!!! 

I had a little bleed on Monday. Saw my GP right away and they heard the hb on the doppler. Managed to get in with my obs yesterday for a scan and bubs is still kicking around in there (it was upside-down this time). My nausea isn't as intense now but I still feel really queasy and the boobies are still owww, especially when I roll over in bed. My MIL came with me to my ob appt yesterday and it was great having her there. She even took me out for lunch afterwards. So lovely!


----------



## Hit Girl

xopiinkiieox said:


> I am exhausted! And I really don't know why...
> 
> I got good news today! One of the horrible girls at work that I can't stand is leaving!! Hooray for less stress!! She was awful!!!


Horrible people at work are the worst! That's great news. :)

How are you feeling today?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks HG! Glad to know you're well, and bean is swimming around enjoying his/her little cozy home!

I feel fine...very tired and super sore nipples. My BBs aren't sore...just my nipples. So obnoxious! DH swears my BBs are bigger...perk for him I guess! :rofl: Other than that, I feel very nervous! Praying beanie sticks...

I'm not making an apointment at the doc's until my AF due date passes...just want to be sure! So, by Monday I will make an appointment. FX bean is healthy and sticky!


----------



## Hit Girl

Okay, cool. Monday isn't too far away at all. I am so happy for you beautiful! Funny about the nips isn't it? Mine are still sore. My hubs said he's noticed my bellybutton is getting more shallow and he's been noticing it for a little while now. What???


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you girls PMA right


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yes...nipple thing is weird! They even look different! 

:rofl: about your belly button! Bean is growing and pushing it out. Guess it's like a turkey...bean is done when the belly button pops out! Haha.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yes Jenni! Still thinking of you chick! :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you piink


----------



## dontworry

I didn't get the job. The other applicants were more qualified. I'm not too upset about it though it does suck a bit. :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sorry you didn't get the job Jess


----------



## dontworry

Thanks Jenni. Onto the next opportunity. :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hitgirl - sorry to hear you've had another bleed but glad to hear little one is still in there waving about :) bless. Are you going to find out the sex? I can't believe you've got an 'orange' already!

Jess - sorry you didn't get the job. Fingers crossed there'll be another one out there more perfect for you 

X


----------



## Smile181c

Wow loads to catch up on :haha:

Sorry you had another bleed HG - but at least baby is fine :hugs: 

I'm so sorry about your chemical Jenn, fingers crossed you catch that eggy next cycle! :dust:

Alex yay for movement!! I *think* I may have felt something whilst I was at college the other night, I'm not sure! It was like a little internal shudder, not like anything I've felt before! And it definitely wasn't gas!! :haha:


----------



## boofangie

Hit Girl said:


> I had a little bleed on Monday. Saw my GP right away and they heard the hb on the doppler. Managed to get in with my obs yesterday for a scan and bubs is still kicking around in there (it was upside-down this time). My nausea isn't as intense now but I still feel really queasy and the boobies are still owww, especially when I roll over in bed. My MIL came with me to my ob appt yesterday and it was great having her there. She even took me out for lunch afterwards. So lovely!

aww HG sorry about the bleed, but so glad you managed to get a scan and see your little baby!!!! so you didn't have to worry to long!  are you going to find out the sex?

MIL sounds cute  thats so sweet xxx


----------



## pops23

HG so glad to hear that everything is ok! Lovely that bubs is still rocking around in there!!

Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

HG - Hope everything is still well with the beany after your bleed! I'm sure it is! Lovely MIL bonding sess!

Jess - Sorry about the job! Onwards and upwards!

Jenni - Still thinking of you and I'm sure you'll have your sticky girl bean soon


xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

hey girls!
feeling absolutely awful today, got a cold coming on I think :(
and im pretty sure af is on since I've had light pink spotting...
but it stopped so guess I just wait her out.

Jess: sorry you didnt get your job :hugs:

HG: Sending very sticky sticky baby glue :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Hi Miranda!

Hope your cold gets better! What CD are you on?

I might be MIA on here in the evenings! I've run out of data on my phone so have to decrease my usage until the 19th! Boooo!


----------



## Queen Bee.

CD-21 So hope its not her coming!
Not due til the 23rd


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm sitting out this cycle


----------



## MommaAlexis

I hab a cowd . :( Ugh I hate my change of seasons cold. they last forever.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

MommaAlexis said:


> I hab a cowd . :( Ugh I hate my change of seasons cold. they last forever.

Same here :( Sucks.

UGH I think I have just ovulated or did half a day ago, and not seeing OH again until tomorrow afternoonish time. BLAH. xD


----------



## sharonfruit

> CD-21 So hope its not her coming!

Implantation... ? x


----------



## Queen Bee.

I suppose its possible, I will keep an eye out for anything else though!
Maybe convince hubby to test in a few days ;)
We will be in town soon so maybe get a few then!


----------



## sharonfruit

Do it! :thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I hope I get my BFP this month, would be amazing!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I can't believe my baby is going to be 3 tomorrow
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120306115939.jpg


----------



## Queen Bee.

He is handsome lil man :thumbup:


----------



## sharonfruit

He is lovely, happy birthday to him tomorrow! X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you girl he was born 6wks early as well


----------



## BabyBumpHope

He looks so grown up for his age

X


----------



## dontworry

Got another BFN this morning. Grr! I wish my period would just come already. We DTD to try and bring her on, because last night I was cramping pretty mildly, but nothing so far today. I am so frustrated. :(


----------



## Queen Bee.

sorry about your BFN Jess.
Maybe baby implanted really late!


----------



## dontworry

Terr still has a lot of hope that this is it, but I'm losing it lol. I am 8 days late, and CD45.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Keep your head up!
I know it really sucks waiting on her!
After a while you just start wanting her to show her ugly face,
so you can get back to business ;)


----------



## dontworry

That's exactly where I'm at right now! Lol it's bullshit, really! Silly bodies not wanting to cooperate with us.

It was lovely though because I had a really rough day yesterday, and Terr was out of town and wasn't due back til late today, but he ended up showing up at 2am because he missed me and I told him that I needed him. :cloud9:


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww so sweet of him!
Glad he is taking good care of you!
you just kick your feet up and relax hun til the witch shows.
then of course jump his bones ;) lol


----------



## sharonfruit

Awh Terr is just the sweetest :cloud9: x


----------



## TFSGirl

I went to the chiropractor today, and I feel almost normal (not nauseated) for the first time in over a month... It's good and bad I guess because it actually scares me, but my chiro who is a genius and a father and his wife is a doctor says that it's normal and he sees it a lot, where the stress off my body makes me more able to cope with hormone surges... I sure hope so. It is kinda nice not to feel like I am going to puke every moment.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Jenni - he is precious!!!!

Jess - sorry about the BFN...I vote you're going to get a BFP soon! FX that's it!

Sorry to all our sickies! :0( I was broken out in hives this morning...quite a debacle since I wasn't sure I could take Benadryl! Long story short, I booked first sono and new OB appt for 4/19! I'll get bloodwork done a bit before then. So, no confirming test from the doc...but they said HPTs are very reliable and I have 7 BFPs (I'm obsessed with POAS now!), so no need. It feels much more real now! Still nervous/cautious and hoping little beanie sticks!


----------



## dontworry

Thanks ladies! 

Chelsea - the chiro sounds like a good idea! I've heard amazing things about using the chiro and acupuncture during pregnancy to relieve morning sickness. :) Glad it helped!

Shar - I was so happy he came home. I was actually awake on the couch watching CSI and eating chips and the door was locked and the house was really dark, and he flung the door open and I practically had a heart attack and started getting teary because I was so scared LOL. He sat there laughing so hard.


----------



## TFSGirl

Hahahaha Terr sounds funny and super sweet :) glad he came home


----------



## dontworry

I'm glad too, though he has been sleeping for LITERALLY 14 hours straight. We went to bed at 4am and it's now 6:30pm.


----------



## sharonfruit

I'd be doing all sorts of annoyingly loud things to wake him :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Shar: is your scan this saturday?


----------



## dontworry

I went in there and asked if he was intending on waking up any time soon, but he just moaned so I'm letting him sleep. That just means I get to play online for another hour and a half without interruption!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I love you girls by the way! I'd have gone crazy ages ago without you!


----------



## TFSGirl

Ah, crap. I've gotten myself worked up into a panicked state because it feels like my symptoms all kind of went away all at once after the chiro... It scares me and makes me think something is wrong. I (stupidly) read a thread the other day about a girl having an MC, and now I am all freaked out.


----------



## dontworry

I am sure you are fine, Chels! :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

> Shar: is your scan this saturday?

My scan is today! Eeek :sick:



> Ah, crap. I've gotten myself worked up into a panicked state because it feels like my symptoms all kind of went away all at once after the chiro... It scares me and makes me think something is wrong. I (stupidly) read a thread the other day about a girl having an MC, and now I am all freaked out.

I am a bit like this, when my mum used to give me things like ginger for MS I didn't want to eat it as I was scared that it would take the MS away and then I would panic. I am sure you will be fine, enjoy the lack of symptoms for a while as they will probably be back soon with a vengeance!! X


----------



## pops23

TFSGirl said:


> Ah, crap. I've gotten myself worked up into a panicked state because it feels like my symptoms all kind of went away all at once after the chiro... It scares me and makes me think something is wrong. I (stupidly) read a thread the other day about a girl having an MC, and now I am all freaked out.

Don't worry!! Think about all those women who never have a single symptom, and those who literally have no idea they're preggers until a baby pops out! Happened to a friend of my Mums, crazy!!

AFM - I woke up this morning feeling seriously hungover like! head ache, warm flushes, bit dizzy. Starting to ease off but not totally. Haven't had a drink in 2 weeks! Could this be a symptom? I'm 8 dpo today.. Last cycle AF came on 9dpo so as long as it doesn't come tomorrow I might test.. just for fun.. xx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

TFS - I'm so scared of having a chemical, that I poke my sore BBs and lay in bed "assessing" how sick I feel every day before I get up! It's hard work trying not to worry. I still POAS every morning...mostly to make sure the line is getting darker. Go POAS if you think it will help reassure you. :0) Whatever you need to do to relax, do it chick! I'm sure bean is fine, and is just giving mommy a break! 

Pops - I wake up with a headache/dizziness, a little nausea, and HOT every morning now! Test, test, test!! :0)


----------



## Queen Bee.

cant wait to see your lil baby shar!


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :flow:

He is so cute *Hotpink* Happy birthday to your not so little man :) x

Sorry your cycles are messing up *Jess* I know exactly how you feel and its just... well shit. Hoping she's staying away for a good reason and not just playing up to her name. Glad Terr's looking after you though x

Good luck today *Shar* - not that you'll need it :winkwink: x

Hope all the poorly ladies feel better soon, everyone seems to be getting ill lately - I woke up with a stuffy nose this morning, dunno if it's the start of a bit of hayfever? Can it start this early? :shrug: x


----------



## flapjack10

:hug:

Sending love and happiness to all the girls on here!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Aw!! Yes, love from me too! It's weird to feel so close to people you don't know! But, you all were the first people I thought of (aside from DH) when I got my BFP...like Alex said, love you ladies!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

So no more spotting Hmm, I'm very curious now!
I'm going to try and get a test on Wednesday,
could see me getting a test poas in the restrooms in the shop :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

> But, you all were the first people I thought of (aside from DH) when I got my BFP...like Alex said, love you ladies!!

I told you lot before I even told OH :haha: oops


----------



## sharonfruit

> could see me getting a test poas in the restrooms in the shop

I did mine in the gym loos!! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I told hubby I was going to do that,
he gave me this look that said " You are crazy... who does something like that" :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Queen Bee. said:


> I told hubby I was going to do that,
> he gave me this look that said " You are crazy... who does something like that" :haha:

My friend did hers in the loos of Marks and Spencers - so the answer to his question is probably, "Crazy ladies TTC". :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I don't think he knows what he has got himself into honestly :rofl: 
So its Normal!! (in the ttc world anyway lol)


----------



## flapjack10

"One of us, one of us":haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

and happy to be! :D


----------



## flapjack10

I've just put nail varnish on and it's crap! It was so gloopy and I've made the office stink! 

I'm off my lunch now, but I can't do anything until they dry... oh well! Haha!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is every one today/


----------



## flapjack10

How are you Jenni? How long are you taking a break from TTC for?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm doing alright and just one cycle.


----------



## flapjack10

Good to hear it hun! :thumbup:


----------



## dontworry

I have not gone to bed yet. :haha: I am so naughty.

I was planning to go to bed early (@ 1am) but wanted to finish my movie and then all of a sudden at 2am I got into a crazy cleaning spree which literally only just ended at 8am lol. Now I am watching Total Recall in my clean house while I wait for my man to get home from work/the gym. And its raining!


----------



## pops23

xopiinkiieox said:


> TFS - I'm so scared of having a chemical, that I poke my sore BBs and lay in bed "assessing" how sick I feel every day before I get up! It's hard work trying not to worry. I still POAS every morning...mostly to make sure the line is getting darker. Go POAS if you think it will help reassure you. :0) Whatever you need to do to relax, do it chick! I'm sure bean is fine, and is just giving mommy a break!
> 
> Pops - I wake up with a headache/dizziness, a little nausea, and HOT every morning now! Test, test, test!! :0)

Testing tomorrow!! eeek!! although don't really feel pregnant.. we'll see tomorrow! xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've been doing a lot of thinking about what I want for LO, And I think I'm gonna go pain med-free for labour. I've also been doing loooooads of research on carriers, and it seems wraps are the best. They last the longest and are comfiest for both and have heard some stuff about normal baby carriers dislocating hips, etc. I don't know much about wraps, but I like it because even in the winter if I get a big coat I can zip it up over the wrap and keep them warm instead of alllwwways having to push a stroller through snow banks. I hated that! What do you girls think you're going to do? I definitely don't want cloth diapers and am going to try my hardest to BF. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

I've been thinking about it, I am going to try (TRY) a Med free birth see how far I get.
but I will probably end up getting an Epidural as im a bit of a wimp to be honest lol
Im getting a stroller/pram, but a small one cause we travel by bus everywhere at the moment. =/
I dont want cloth diapers/nappies either as that will just up the amount of washing I would
have to do and I already have enough lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

See needles are my worst fear, as in I'll hyperventilate and bawl if I see one, and full out panic and scream if you try to touch me with one, and I know stress can majorly hurt baby especially in labour as it can slow everything down and the adrenaline lowers your pain tolerance, so epidurals are really out of the question. I don't like the idea of being really high on gas and air or whatever when they're born, because I wanna meet my little person right away! And remember it! I'll still have a stroller for long days out or running errands or shopping as the extra room for bags is a blessing, but for quick trips, walks and cleaning around the house a wrap is sooo much better then a carrier or just holding, especially if you trip, your hands are free to protect LO instead of if you were just carrying them. Yeah same reason for no cloth nappies lol!! I never really realized I was more into "natural" parenting stuff until I had to decide stuff! lol


----------



## sharonfruit

Soooo I saw my little beanie and it had a lovely little heartbeat :cloud9: 

It was tiny at just 6 weeks but I get another scan next Monday so will hopefully see it swimming around in there!

I think I'm going to get a wrap carrier and also a pram. I want a traditional coachbuilt one for walks and then a more practical travel system for taking in the car. Will be using cloth nappies but also disposable ones for when we are out and about etc xoxo


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh and I haven't thought much about labour yet, it seems a long way off, but I want to go as natural as possible. Will be using gas & air but would like to steer clear of an epidural, mainly because I want to be able to get up afterwards, and don't like the idea of not being able to control myself when I need the toilet :haha:

I may end up having pethadine or something similar though x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Sharon: SEE!! it was just late implant, You've got a sticky sticky bean in there! :thumbup:
You've got one riding for 9 months!
I cant wait to see baby pictures! :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm not even sure what's available at my hospital. They had a shower in the room my best friend was in, but she had a c section so no idea. I should ask.


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks QB :cloud9:

I'm not bothered about a shower but I'd want a bath/pool x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Any-time hun :hugs:
I want a bath!
It'd be a change, because we only have a shower :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

I hope there is one!


----------



## sharonfruit

I've only got a shower here as well :( 

Going to get a hot tub when we get our house next year though :happydance:

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

omg! 
I want a hot-tub been telling hubby that for ages now!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm definitely going to do most of my labouring at home if my best friend is there. otherwise if something goes wrong I'm all alone. The hospital is up on the mountains and bush so it's very gorgeous there! and loads of areas to sit outside!


----------



## sharonfruit

My mum's labours were both like, 2 hours long. So I might not have much time for a bath/shower/epidural :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I have no idea what happened with my mom. I wouldn't take her advice either way but yeah. Lol she didn't know she was pregnant until she went into labour with my sister and has never mentioned anything about my birth.


----------



## TFSGirl

Hello ladies! Thanks for the reassurance and for listening to my crazy talk lol I talked to my Chiro this morning (he is one of my closest friends actually) and he said next time he's gonna leave my nausea alone so I don't freak out hahah and OH thinks I am being bonkers as well. I felt a bit nauseated after breakfast this morning but have felt ok for most of the day. Woke up with a horrible headache then napped and it went away. 

My mom never had even a tiny bit of MS and her labour pains were "like cramps" according to her, nothing worse than that. Both her births were all natural. I'm hoping to go all natural, and have a pretty high pain tolerance so I think that will work out as long as baby is cooperative and comes out lol. 

I was thinking of a combo of cloth and disposable diapers, but we shall see.

Pops23->your "symptoms" sound exactly like how I felt before I found out I was preggers, so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## fumbles

Hello ladies! Just catching up! How is everyone? 

Sounds like there are loads of good symptoms around! Hope they rub off on me I have no symptoms at all :cry: I am 4-5 dpo though so maybe too early?


----------



## dontworry

fumbles - so many of the ladies in this particular thread felt no symptoms at all, you may just be one of the lucky ones! :) Hold tight, only a few more days til testing. ;)

Alex - I definitely want a wrap as well (most likely a Moby!). I did get a free traditional baby carrier for Terron to use, because I don't think he'd be comfortable using a wrap as they seem very clingy and "womanly" (as he said lol). And it is definitely true about them potentially causing hip problems, but they have aids to show you how to correctly position your baby. The carrier I got will only last us a few months, but that will work just fine for when we go out so Terr can carry the baby while I shop, etc. :) 

As for strollers, I don't really care which kind I get. I have always wanted an old fashioned baby carriage (I believe Alex posted a pic of this one a while ago:https://i39.tinypic.com/n4glue.jpg ) but it's not very practical! One day I might get one but it's not really ideal for right now.  If I get pregnant anytime soon, I do already have an infant car seat and stroller in a cute jungle theme, but if I'm not pregnant in a few months my friend might have to put it in storage lol. 
I'm still undecided on diapers... I am trying to find someone in town that uses them, someone I know, so that I can watch them use them/get used to them. I just want to practice, really. I would LOVE to do this, and my mom even said it was a great idea, but I would really have to beg Terron to get him to agree lol. 
And as for labor, I have decided to NOT decide anything until I'm in late, late pregnancy lol (at least, that's my decision for now). I have no idea how pregnancy will treat my body, or how I will handle contractions and whatnot. I am totally NOT against using the epidural, and will definitely use it if I need it. I'm not afraid of needles in that sense, especially since I won't be seeing it go in lol!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Just knowing it was in the room and someone intended on using it on me would send me into a panic. Terrified, I turn into a blubbering mess. Only surgical needles, piercings and tattoos are fine lol!


----------



## pops23

Girls, it's 5.30am and I've just taken a FRER and it's positive... I don't know what to think. Not even faint, second line is almost as clear as the control and I'm only 9 dpo...

I'm having a tea so I have enough wee to do another one

I am literally shaking all over, I don't think I can really believe it tbh...


----------



## MommaAlexis

Wooooooo!!


----------



## pops23

Could it be a chemical? It's really early.. I'll upload a pic now


----------



## MommaAlexis

You probably just Ovulated early. I Ovulate one or two days after my period, no risk of it being a chemical yet if you're getting strong positives!


----------



## pops23

OK here's pic, thoughts? xxx
 



Attached Files:







y.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MommaAlexis

Can't see from my phone but if you have two clear lines, call your oh, cry dance scream whatever... you're for shiz up the spout!


----------



## pops23

He already knows, I woke him up and was like come here now for gods sake! ha! 

Am going to not get excited or breathe another word to anyone else though until I've done a load more tests and had it confirmed by dr

Don't want to get my hopes up for nothing!!

Thank god I'm going to a wedding to take my mind off it! xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Pops! Congratulations!!! Xxxx


----------



## pops23

Must have got my dates wrong!! Just did a digi and it's says pregnant 2-3 weeks! Means I can't be only 9 dpo after all! Confused! Xx


----------



## sharonfruit

You must have ovulated early! Thats great news! So you are 4-5 weeks!!

I can't believe how lucky this month has been! Who's next?!

Have a lovely time at the wedding xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Congratulations pops! I can't believe how lucky the thread is this month either! Must have been all those valentines conceptions! :) it seems like 5 minutes ago that I was the 5th!

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I just thought pops, either you have ovulated early or you've got twins hehe

X


----------



## pops23

Thanks guys! Really not sure how I could have o'd early though?! Currently on cd26 so how could I already be 2-3 weeks preg, which would be 4-5 by doctors calculations? Actually made me more worried than feeling better :-(

Want to be excited but can't quite yet!!

No history of twins in family but would be awesome to be the first!! Xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Twins is the only explanation I can think of, Eeek x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I am so happy for you!!!! Yaaaaay!!! Bump buddies for sure, love!! :hugs:

I O'd on Feb. 29th, and am a little over 4 weeks. Today would be CD30 for me...I was cautious like you, still am really. But, it feels so good to let yourself believe it, so believe it girl!!!!

My OB said it's difficult to get false positives on HPTs these days, so I won't get a confirmation test by the doc until 8 weeks...so get to celebrating!!!!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

also as I said I Ovulate right after my period so I was already considered six weeks almost by cd26. What a headache!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morning ladies!
Congrats pops!
Am just up even thought its nearly 3pm. lol
have had a headache all night and still with this cold :(
Got to clean the kitchen up either today or tomorrow...
kinda putting it off lol


----------



## TFSGirl

Woo hoo! Congrats pops!! :dance:


----------



## disneydarling

Aaaaggghhh I know I've been gone for too long to catch up, but CONGRATULATIONS to all of you who have got your BFP's in these past 2 weeks! What a lucky month for so many of you!!! :) xxx


----------



## dontworry

Congrats Victoria!! 

This month has been crazy so far and we're only half way through! We've had 3 in December, 2 in January, 2 in February, and now 3 (4 if we include Jenni's chemical <3) in March. Pure craziness! 

Wonder who will be next?!

I was meant to pick up some more tests today, but the ones at Rite Aid were all either ridiculously expensive or had blue dye, and I don't want to waste my money on those. So I bought eyeliner and nail polish instead, lmao.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hair cut and going out tonight! :)


----------



## dontworry

Have fun, Lexi! You deserve it. :)

If I was pregnant right now, I'd already be six weeks along according to my last period, which was the 4th of February. JEEZE!


----------



## Bergebabe

xopiinkiieox said:


> I am so happy for you!!!! Yaaaaay!!! Bump buddies for sure, love!! :hugs:
> 
> I O'd on Feb. 29th, and am a little over 4 weeks. Today would be CD30 for me...I was cautious like you, still am really. But, it feels so good to let yourself believe it, so believe it girl!!!!
> 
> My OB said it's difficult to get false positives on HPTs these days, so I won't get a confirmation test by the doc until 8 weeks...so get to celebrating!!!!!!

i o'd on feb 29th too, leap year babies hehe

pops congratulations lovie and welcome to the march baby boom :cloud9:


----------



## Bergebabe

dontworry said:



> Have fun, Lexi! You deserve it. :)
> 
> If I was pregnant right now, I'd already be six weeks along according to my last period, which was the 4th of February. JEEZE!

wow thats mad! but it would cut your doc appt wait down - i think im going to go stir crazy waiting till 8 weeks to see the midwife! :wacko:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Me too berge! Still nervous about beanie sticking too! I just can't wait to see him/her! My appointment is 4/19, when's yours?


----------



## Bergebabe

The 10th, in sure it'll fly by but it feels soo far away!


----------



## fumbles

:yipee: :yipee: Congratulations pops! :yipee: :yipee:

Right who's next? Who's testing?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im testing on Wednesday, but im already sure it will be negative.


----------



## sharonfruit

> wow thats mad! but it would cut your doc appt wait down - i think im going to go stir crazy waiting till 8 weeks to see the midwife!

I really need to book in with the midwife :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## dontworry

I am super excited about you testing, Miranda!!


----------



## fumbles

FXed for a :BFP: Queenbee 

:hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

FXd for a positive on Wed Miranda x


----------



## Bergebabe

Qb sounds like u had good symptoms this month so fxed for a bfp! Ive just got a feeling we have more march bfps to come xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay who got the 10th BFP?


----------



## dontworry

It was pops/Victoria! 

How are you feeling lately, Jenni? <3


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

tummy is feeling blah and ive been so tired


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats pops


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thank you ladies!
And since its mothers day here in the uk!
Happy Mummy day to you all!
some of you may not be mothers yet,
or are pregnant with baby.
But we are all mothers, even if we just mother our nieces or nephews or friends babies :D!
Couldn't do it without you lovely ladies to back me up :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Wow QB I learn new things every day thank you Our Mother day is in May


----------



## Queen Bee.

you're welcome hun!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

So, QB when are you testing next?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Wednesday, ive just eaten and feel quite sick, but ive got a cold so it might be it


----------



## xopiinkiieox

FX for you QB!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

QB FX for you hunni.


----------



## dontworry

Did you have anymore bleeding or anything, Jenni? I'm not exactly sure how chemicals work or what they really are... :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I had 3 days of bleeding and today very light pink spotting so i'm not to sure myself dr said it was a chemical, but he could have been wrong.


----------



## flapjack10

Hello Crazies! Sorry I've been AWOL I've got no more free Internet on my phone so I'm paying for this!

Congrats pops! My cerazette buddy!!! :dance::headspin::wohoo::happydance: heading over to your journal now. I reckon you ovulate earlier than you think as you had such a sort TWW last month! Eeek or you've got the twinnies! 

Happy Mother's Day to all you scrummy mummies to be! 
Happy Paddy's Day to all the Irish or pretend Irish!

GL testing QB!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Best. Holiday. Ever. You know those things that no one thinks will ever happen to anyone? That was my night. I'm exhausted and it's five am but what a night


----------



## pops23

Happy mothers day everyone!! 

QB good luck testing. 

Took another test this morning and line was even darker so feeling more positive!!  going to tell my mum today xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

I dunno if its because im sick or what, but I am nauseas

Also I just looked a ticker and I'd be 3 weeks 3 days... would it be too early to test on wednesday?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Not necessarily queen - I was 3 weeks 4 days when I got my first BFP

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

That makes me feel better then :D


----------



## sharonfruit

Pops thats a lovely idea, I'd love to tell my mum today but I really want to hold out as long as I can, (i.e til May :rofl:) x


----------



## pops23

Just told her, mum and sister both cried! They're so excited and think I'm silly for worrying about what could happen! I am I suppose!

Will tell hubs parents next week and then noone till 12w scan 

Test QB - use a FRER xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

gotta wait til Wednesday as thats when I'll be in town, so gonna pick up a few poundland ones


----------



## MommaAlexis

What a night. I'm so beat. And have a house to clean up. Lol. Had three friends over last night, lit up like fifty billion sparklers, glowsticks, and played video games all night. Might have a date next week! She's really cool and just walked up to me and asked me out. Loads of other stuff happened last night but not gonna put it online haha. Lady doesn't care if I'm preggo and looooves kids. My mind is still processing. I never go out so it was a crazy night and most of us were sober. Hehe :) I'm hungry. How'd everyone's st pats go?


----------



## dontworry

I stayed in and watched movies lol. No celebration unfortunately here. I don't know what's going on with my body so didn't want to drink or anything... :(


----------



## xopiinkiieox

We went to Chicago and shopped at IKEA and Trader Joe's...I'm so exciting! :rofl: Glad I'm not the only one Jess! And I'm glad you had a great night Alex!

We've just gotten home from shopping...got 2 maternity dresses for weddings later on, a belly band (which my bloated self intends to use NOW), a black pair of maternity dress pants, and a pair of maternity jeans. Also got a little "lovey" for bean, and a "welcome" pack of free things from the maternity store! I still am nervous about bean sticking, FX I haven't just jinxed myself...!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I used the poundland ones to get my BFP then confirmed with a first response. 

My hubby text me this morning (when I was at work) saying happy mum to be day from our little seed - bless him :) I filled up!!

X


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Aw!! :hugs: I've just realized your due date is my second wedding anniversary! :0)


----------



## Queen Bee.

hi ladies.
Im just up from a nap.
still not feeling well.
How are you ladies? doing anything fun tonight?


----------



## boofangie

its been so long, just read and updated! congrats to all our new BFP 

worked literally 48 hours in about 4 days?! so feeling so tired!!! :-( 
woke up this morningg with flowers and a card from my cat saying "happy mothers day from the cat" haahah! bless my OH!
xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

are you in the tww boof?


----------



## boofangie

well I got a positive OPK yesterday, so reckon today tomorrow I'm going to O  we boofed last night, but OH pulled out god dammit! hahah! he panicked! spoke to him today and he just said he feels like so much pressure is on him :-( poor thing xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww poor guy.
give him a massage loosen him up lol


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: tell him tonight!!... No pressure! :rofl:


----------



## TFSGirl

My hips are mangled. They hurt so badly it's not even funny. I couldn't even sleep in bed last night, I had to sleep on the floor. Ouch.


----------



## boofangie

sharonfruit said:


> :haha: tell him tonight!!... No pressure! :rofl:

haha! last night was so annoying, he was on his game, so i was a bit moody as i wanted to BD, so i went to bed, and half 4 i was woke up by him literally making honking noises and touching my boob! i was like GO AWAYYYY! hahah xx


----------



## Bergebabe

morning people, hows everyone feeling today?


----------



## pops23

Berge I just added you as a bump buddy on my sig!  xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

hey ladies what are you all up to today?


----------



## Bergebabe

pops23 said:


> Berge I just added you as a bump buddy on my sig!  xxx

yayyy!!! have done the same, we can worry together lol x


qb how are you feeling? am very excited for you testing - are you still planning for wednedsay? i think you asked earlier about being too early - i was 3 weeks 3 days i think when i got a bfp but it was very faint. i have tested a million times (literally) since then to check its getting darker haha

am at work at the mo but so tired i could fall asleep at my desk, would actually kill for a coffee right now but OH has out me on a caffeine ban as i drink a lot of it normally. :coffee:

is it sunny everywhere else? its a glorious day here!


----------



## Bergebabe

xopiinkiieox said:


> We went to Chicago and shopped at IKEA and Trader Joe's...I'm so exciting! :rofl: Glad I'm not the only one Jess! And I'm glad you had a great night Alex!
> 
> We've just gotten home from shopping...got 2 maternity dresses for weddings later on, a belly band (which my bloated self intends to use NOW), a black pair of maternity dress pants, and a pair of maternity jeans. Also got a little "lovey" for bean, and a "welcome" pack of free things from the maternity store! I still am nervous about bean sticking, FX I haven't just jinxed myself...!

You're so organised!

i had to look up what a belly band was, definitely a great idea! i look about 6 months pg already as im so bloated (and blocked up tmi sorry lmao)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Berge: Still planning for Wednesday, id be 12dpo (I think since I didn't track O) 
I haven't been feeling well, I can barely stomach tea, sometimes I can others I cant!
its so strange, maybe its just this cold or something :shrug:
I'm going to feel a right idiot if its not preggers! :haha:


----------



## Bergebabe

Queen Bee. said:


> Berge: Still planning for Wednesday, id be 12dpo (I think since I didn't track O)
> I haven't been feeling well, I can barely stomach tea, sometimes I can others I cant!
> its so strange, maybe its just this cold or something :shrug:
> I'm going to feel a right idiot if its not preggers! :haha:

everything crossed that you are!!! 

and dont worry about feeling an idiot, we're all the same its all part of the fun of TTC hehe


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks!
Im a bit nervous to be honest, Right now Id love some food, but bit lazy to get up lol


----------



## Bergebabe

Queen Bee. said:


> Thanks!
> Im a bit nervous to be honest, Right now Id love some food, but bit lazy to get up lol

 :haha:

im munching through a bag of prunes - hope i dont come to regret it :wacko:


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL uh oh!
hope not! 

the worst part about being this hungry is I have no CLUE what I even want =/


----------



## sharonfruit

QB I can't wait for you to test on Wed, What CD are you now?



> haha! last night was so annoying, he was on his game, so i was a bit moody as i wanted to BD, so i went to bed, and half 4 i was woke up by him literally making honking noises and touching my boob! i was like GO AWAYYYY! hahah xx

Angie if OH came anywhere near my boob I'd knock him clean out. I've dug out my maternity bras already, thats how much pain I am in :haha: OH knocked my boob on purpose the other day and I squealed and he went 'Yessssss'. I have almost sent Louis flying a few times after he has trod on my boob in bed x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Cd-25


----------



## Laura91

Love your new ticker *sharonfruit*! :hugs:

Congratulations *pops*!! :wohoo:

Good luck for Wednesday *QB* :thumbup:




boofangie said:


> haha! last night was so annoying, he was on his game, so i was a bit moody as i wanted to BD, so i went to bed, and half 4 i was woke up by him literally making honking noises and touching my boob! i was like GO AWAYYYY! hahah xx

:rofl:!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

How do you ladies feel about visitors at the hospital once LO is born?
I was kinda wanting it to be just us 3 (when/if I get pregnant)
Cause the family loves babies and they all turn up at the hospital
Id just find it more exhausting and want to spend time with the baby.


----------



## sharonfruit

> How do you ladies feel about visitors at the hospital once LO is born?
> I was kinda wanting it to be just us 3 (when/if I get pregnant)
> Cause the family loves babies and they all turn up at the hospital
> Id just find it more exhausting and want to spend time with the baby.

Completely agree with you on this one.

My SIL said she hadnt even got back to the ward from her birthing suite and half the family were sitting outside waiting for her. Then she had to pass the baby around and she had barley held it herself. I made OH promise me we would have at least an hour or so just the 3 of us before we called any family to come and visit! Of course depending on the time of day, if bean is born through the night we would have more than a few hours x


----------



## Bergebabe

me and oh had a chat about a similar thing last night. my sister wants to be my birthing partner as she had trouble with her births but we kind of just want it to be the two of us (then three!)

god knows how im going to tell her though


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hubby said we cannot keep the family from visiting.
But I kinda want baby all to ourselves at least for one night just.
Because I live just round the corner from MIL and his granny and aunt.
So Id have visitors probably once a day for a couple of weeks


----------



## Smile181c

When I got my BFP I was convinced that the cat jumped on my boobs on purpose :haha: they were SO sore. Still a little bit sore now, but not as much thank god :)

I think when we're at the hospital, I just want my OH, mum and MIL for the birth and I haven't really thought about visitors tbh! Depends on how long I'm in there for! But usually the family do come to visit so I don't know if I'd turn them away :shrug:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think id discuss it with them all so no one got their feelings hurt.
but im sure they wouldnt take it well.


----------



## Laura91

I agree, I don't think there's anything wrong with asking for a couple of hours of it just being you 3.. Saying this, T couldn't understand why I wouldn't want his mum there at the birth looking at my bits :haha: and why practically the whole family don't wait in the hospital while you're in labour like they do in films :| Don't think so some how :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

I'd want them to visit, just after we had some time alone. Defo wouldn't have anyone but OH at the birth, it'll be bad enough him seeing me like that never mind anyone else! 

We will be living away from both families so no doubt they will be coming to stay or a few days x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yes I agree with you sharon!
I would would them to visit but Id just want a lil bonding time.
My family wouldnt get to see baby unless I travel back over there.
That wouldnt be for a few months probably.


----------



## flapjack10

Hi girls! I've just eaten a massive slice of lemon curd cake my MIL made! Yum yum!

I think I just want me and my OH in the birthing room, he asked if I wanted my Mum, but then my MIL would be offended! Best just to say no one then everyone can be offended together!

I hope we get some time alone with our baby too.


----------



## pops23

I would definitely want just hubs, and then parents and in-laws could come after they've had the phone call to say baby is here!! definitely don't want MIL looking at my bits! icky!! xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

For me, my best friend Lizzy will be my OH, seeing as she already is! Haha. She's going to be staying with me from when I'm due to a week or so after LO is born, I told her she can't look at my V during it though haha! I feel better knowing she's there, I can trust that she'll tell the doctors what I want. I fully trust her to watch over LO if I need sleep or something. I do not want my mum there through everything, as she has complete disregard for what I want, and is very "me me me" about stuff like this. "It's MY grandkid, I say who comes!" kind of person. *shudder* so Lizzy will be calling her when I start pushing, which will take her about an hour and a half to get here, maybe more if it's rush hour, so I will hopefully be able to make my own choices by then. I will be telling the doctors to treat lizzy like she was my hubby. >.< If they try to kick her out HELL on them when I wake up!! My family is very tight nit on the one side and will all be finding someone to stay with when I get close, I don't mind that. The other side will probably stop by in the month after to say hi real quick. Not expecting too much from them. My dad's side is awesome though, we're all pretty much nomads, most of my uncles are like homeless or travel everywhere, so it's great having a family reunion with all of them since we so rarely find each other! We all move a LOT. My one uncle just got his first girlfriend... at 45. Not that he's ugly or anything, he just didn't want to stop traveling. My other uncle just got his first apartment! (You get the point) I love my family. I wish my grampa was there. If Sperm Donour shows up during labour I feel bad for him. He hasn't even met the whole family in the three years we were together, but they know of him. He's not discussing custody until I'm all healed and ready to talk. I'm glad for my family being so protective, I'd be terrified of him waltzing in and saying he's the dad and lizzy getting kicked out. Bahhh. 

I think it's different for me because I never see my family, and most of them probably won't see LO again for a few years, and will only be there for a little while anyways. They're also very understanding and open. They all used to be homophobes, and when I came out they were like, "We're still going to make fun of gays, we'll just stop beating them up. No ugly chicks, kid." Haha. I'll have the house to myself fairly easily at night, as they'll all go party together at the bar. They bring food though. LOOOOTS of food. I've lived a pretty crazy life with my family, but we've all gone through a lot of shit and if anyone hurts a family member we all jump in. Sadly since most of us are homeless and jobless, we can't help each other out lol.


----------



## dontworry

Alex, you have an onion! CRAZY!!

I bought some tests today so will probably test tomorrow morning. I'm honestly, honestly not expecting a BFP. I just feel like my period will come next month, hopefully on time too (the 8th of April). We shall see tomorrow! Then Wednesday we get to go to the zoo! WOOHOO!!!

As for who is allowed in the room while I'm pushing a watermelon out of my vajayjay... It will probably be just Terr and my mom. MIL is definitely not allowed in the room until I'm covered back up (I love her but thinking about her being there makes me incredibly anxious). I will have to talk to my mom and sister though, because I'd like one of them to be in there but am not sure how it'll go. I don't want a full room. I watched my friend give birth twice, both with rooms FULL of people and it was so hard to watch everything with everyone talking at once.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

DH was in the room when I had Aiden I would have had my mother in the room as well,but Aiden was 6 wks early so they made the other go out of the room besides DH. Now , when and if I ever have another one it will be my DH and mother.


----------



## fumbles

Hello all! 

Alexis, your family sound really sweet! So lovely to have a big support network. Also, I dunno how it works where you are but here in the UK the mother has the right to decide exactly who should be in the room, even if she wants her husband kicked out and the cleaner instead lol! Also If a birth parter is distressing the mother, the midwife/doctor can have them removed with your concent. So I'm sure Lizzy will be at your side through out.

Jess and Queenbee.....so excited for your test results, I know your not expecting anything Jess, but still excited for you! I'll be checking for updates in the morning!!!! Don't forget to post! 

Me and DH have decided test day will be Friday!!! AF is due Monday/Tuesday next week, BUT DH is travelling away with work for a week! So I'll try Friday and Sunday to see if we get an answer! 

No decent symptoms yet, my CM has dissapeared though! Really weird because I got my EWCM then it went, then got the normal lotiony type, but normally the lotion type just increases in amount day by day as AF approaches. No idea what that means :-(


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Today is CD32, same length as my last cycle...and I'm very very crampy, and have had pink spotting that's getting progressively worse. Only when I wipe, but much more noticeable as the day goes on.

I'm out of town for work, so I can't get to the doc, and won't even be home until tomorrow night...

Am very, very, very afraid my body is gearing up for AF, and I will be having a chemical... :0(


----------



## Queen Bee.

Pinkii: You could go to the ER they will probably give you an ultrasound and check bloods.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I have a presentation to do in a bit...and didn't drive. So, I really have no choice but to wait it out until tomorrow...I don't have a good feeling about this.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Could someone take you after your presentation? 
like a friend at work or something?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm 3 hours from home/work...I just think I'll have to go tomorrow. 

Have FX that it just stops. :0(


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh piinkie I've got everything crossed :hugs:
wish I were there, Id take you love!


----------



## sharonfruit

:hugs: remember I had a week of spotting when I got my BFP! Its probably nothing, and your pg tests are still positive, which is a good thing x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks! Just hoping it's implantation or something good...I never did have any IB before. Either way, it's scary and making my whole day awful!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I skipped testing this morning...figures!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh why didnt I think of implantation! 
It WAS implantation! :D :thumbup:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I just hate not being able to control things, or knowing what's going on!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh pinkii, :hugs: Maybe you BD a lil hard with hubby?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Nope! Not a chance! Haha.


----------



## MommaAlexis

New hair, new shirt, new belly!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 048.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9









Picture 047.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Queen Bee.

must be implantation then!


----------



## Queen Bee.

omg alex I love your cute lil bump!
Have you felt baby yet?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Oh yes! It's using my uterus as a mosh pit. It's kicking REALLY hard for how small it is and how most haven't even felt baby yet.


----------



## Queen Bee.

so cute!
Im so excited to find out what you are having!


----------



## sharonfruit

Gosh Alex you really do have a bump now don't you! x


----------



## Bergebabe

Pinkii i have everything crossed for you that all will be ok, big hugs xxx

Please try not to panic yet, i think spotting happens to quite a few people but easier said than done i know! Get yourself checked out as soon as you are able to x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alex what a lovely bump you have.


----------



## boofangie

:-( thinking of you Pinki!!

just spent the evening in A and E after smashing my hand on glass, the cut was really deep, so have had stitches and now in a sling for 2 weeks [email protected] what am i like!! xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh myyyy you poor thing, hope it doesn't get in the way of your BDing!!

Does that mean you get some time off work? Xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Omg boof!
Hope everything is ok?
how'd you manage to do that?


----------



## boofangie

i was cleaning a glass at work as it had wax in the bottom and i pushed down on it and it just smashed, (sorry for the squeamish) but at first i didn't even realise i had cut myself, but all over the front of the wall was blood and i looked down and just saw blood everywhere! i cried so much and cuddled the chef until my OH arrive! I can laugh now, but at the time i was horrified!

I've got a few days of yeah  thanked! i needed it! hopefully me and OH will get some BDing, but tonight i just feel like sleeping, I'm so drugged up hahaha

i literally am the biggest goon! haha! xxx


----------



## boofangie

p.s sharon i love your new tickers you cheeky thing! ;-) hehehe xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh god you poor thing I hope it isnt too sore.

I know, its all happening on my siggy now!!! X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ouchy sounds so sore.
Hoping you get a speedy recovery!
and some BDing of course ;)
I would have passed out, I cannot look at blood lol


----------



## boofangie

its like my biggest phobia haaha!! I'm ok, just sore! so silly!!

i like the pink and green theme!  very very cute! xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

:wohoo:


----------



## Hit Girl

Sharon! I am also loving your tickers. :hugs:

Oh Angie, you poor thing!


----------



## Hit Girl

Annie, I am so sorry to hear what you're going through right now. I had quite a few cramps in the beginning (which are very normal) and my stupid spotting started at 5w5d. Gah, I feel like I'm the queen of spotting after all this nonsense. I can only imagine how frustrated you must be feeling about not being able to see a doc right away. x


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG Pops is expecting too??? I just saw the '10 BFPs down' and said, "What the hell???". Amazing!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks ladies! Waiting it out and hoping for good news...

Sorry about your hand Angie! Ouch! :0( Hope you're feeling better soon!

Alex - your bump is adorable!!! Can't wait to hear the gender!!


----------



## dontworry

Annie - Will be thinking about you & sending lots of happy, positive thoughts! Am sure its just something normal and not something bad. <3 Stay positive, love!

Angie - OUCHHH! Must've been some weak glass! I've broken a glass just by squeezing it too hard but didn't need stitches for it. In fact, I once cut my leg an inch and a half deep, and my doctor was prepping me for stitches and I started screaming at him, saying I was gonna kill him if he gave me them, lmao. I was like 12. My mom was so embarrassed, and the doctor ended up just putting heavy duty tape on it to close my cut together. I can handle needles but I cannot handle watching someone SEW MY LEG back up. Fuck that (excuse me!). 

Alex - FATTY!  Your belly is too cute. You've got an onion with legs and arms and it's beating you up!


----------



## dontworry

Aaaaand I tested tonight and got another negative. No surprise there. If my period isn't back by next month at the due time, I'll probably be scheduling a doctor's appointment.


----------



## fumbles

Aw sorry Jess, that sucks.


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry about your BFN Jess - what is this witch up to?!

Angie!! Ouch!! Be careful! :haha:

Alex, loving your bumpage :) Love that you're feeling kicks I can't wait til I'm feeling proper movement!

How are you HG? feels like we haven't spoke in forever!!

Annie, everything crossed for you babe, hopefully it's just implantation! Having no control sucks, but from that first BFP, baby is in control so we've just got to roll with it!


----------



## pops23

Sorry about the BFN Jess, glad you're staying so positive!!

Great bump pic Alex, can't believe how quickly your pregnancy is going!!

Annie sending you tonnes of love

AFM - Poppy the cat threw up on the bed at 6am this morning!! Thanks for nothing!! :sick::rofl:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Jess, sorry to hear about the BFN! FX that you get some answers soon so you can get back to BDing!! :hugs:

Thanks ladies! Bleeding seems to have subsided for now, and was never red. Will probably call the doctor today...one more presentation to get through which should be over at noon, then headed home. I've never wanted to go home so badly in my life!!!


----------



## Bergebabe

ouch Angie!! hope you recover quickly xxx

HG - where did that 15 weeks go? i cant believe how quickly its going, hope mines the same! Probably doesnt feel it for you though i imagine. 

jess so sorry about the bfn, how long is your cycle if you dont expect af until april? does that mean theres possibly still time for a bfp this month? my mind cant get round the maths sorry


----------



## flapjack10

Ouch Angie! Take care of yourself please! :wacko:

Alex your bump is sooooo cute! :thumbup:

:hugs: Annie!

Sorry again about the BFN Jess! AF can kiss my ass!

:kiss: to all you girls!

xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Waiting to ovulate again took my last dose of soy this morning.


----------



## dontworry

My cycles have been 34 days for the past few months, so I was due AF this month on the 7th. My phone says I'll ovulate around the 23rd (Friday) so I'm in my fertile period right now. Hopefully I can BD tonight but who knows because I have a massive, miserable cold, courtesy of my friend again lmao.


----------



## Bergebabe

boofangie said:


> p.s sharon i love your new tickers you cheeky thing! ;-) hehehe xxxx




dontworry said:


> My cycles have been 34 days for the past few months, so I was due AF this month on the 7th. My phone says I'll ovulate around the 23rd (Friday) so I'm in my fertile period right now. Hopefully I can BD tonight but who knows because I have a massive, miserable cold, courtesy of my friend again lmao.

Didu get af on the 7th or have you missed it?


----------



## dontworry

I didn't get an AF.

The crappy thing is that I did OPKs all last month and never got an actual definitive POSITIVE on the tests at all. So I might've just had no ovulation last month or... idk.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Today has just been a long a** day.


----------



## Bergebabe

Oh bless you do u always get odd cycles? Have u been to docs to see if theres anything they can give you? I think ive heard people can take stuff to get them back on track but not sure x or may e ur pg and its just too early still for test to show! Fxed for you xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry to hear that Jenni, Tuesdays are always long for me too!x


----------



## dontworry

I was on Birth Control for just a year (before that we used condoms) and came off and my cycles were a lovely 29 day cycle for three months (Oct 1, Oct 30, Nov 28) and then went on to a 34 day cycle for two months (Jan 1, Feb 4) so I was expecting it to follow the 34 day cycles and come on the 7th but she's obviously not coming at all. :( I've only ever skipped a period one other time in my life, and that was when I first joined BnB two years ago, because my period skipped and I thought I was pregnant. I ended up taking like 8 HPTs that month and all were negative (even went to the clinic but they wouldn't take my bloods, just gave me another urine test which was neg.). 

Soooo I'm just a bit frustrated that this is happening again. I will most likely be making an appointment with my doctor if my period isn't back next month!


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, that really sucks. I can understand your frustration. Can you get your doc to refer you to a kick-ass gynaecologist? Even if you didn't have period weirdness, it's still good to see one. Our ladyparts are complicated contraptions that seem to do nothing but piss us off. Get to someone who can make sense of it all! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Today is the day ladies!
I get my guinea pig! :D :happydance:
well probably not for like 12 hours yet :haha: but still!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sharonfruit said:


> Sorry to hear that Jenni, Tuesdays are always long for me too!x

Maybe it's because my step kids are at their egg donors house for spring break which they did not want to go in the first place.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hey ladies! Sorry for being mia, the lady friend has been over all weekend and then working all day! How's everyone?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Alex, I;m doing alright as of for now.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I missed you all! I have internet and laptop now so back to my regular posting habits. Well, sort of. I have a bit more on my plate. Haha. :) I'm pooped already! I made crappy breakfast for us this morning haha. I undercooked the english muffins and burnt the steaks. Furg. I cannot cook. Oh well, she got to feel the baby kick!! I can feel it from outside now.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, Alex so happy your enjoying the baby kick and move around.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'll catch up with everyone's stories and updates some other time, bed time for me!! <3 night!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay Alex Get some rest hun


----------



## flapjack10

Queen Bee. said:


> Today is the day ladies!
> I get my guinea pig! :D :happydance:
> well probably not for like 12 hours yet :haha: but still!

:happydance: Pics please! xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Aw yay for outside kicks! Love your new avatar pic btw :)

I wanna see this guinea pig too!


----------



## pops23

I love guinea pigs!! I used to have one called Stripe, it looked a bit like a gremlin :haha: Definitely pictures asap please!!

Ladies I need someone to tell me to stop being a knob!! (excuse the language!) Today is CD30, previous cycle only 22 days. BFP on CD26 and have done 7 tests since then, all positive. BUT i am still still crapping myself that either they're all wrong or I'm going to get my period! I'm being crazy I know. But I got up in the night to go for a wee and decided to take a test, it was only 2am but I didn;t realise that until I went back to bed, I thought it was like 6! It was a clearblue plus, same one I had taken on Monday lunch, but the line wasn't as dark as the monday one. Do you think it's just because I had only been asleep 3 hours so urine wasn't as strong or something? I know I'm being silly but I'm still so scared it's all a dream!! xxx


----------



## Smile181c

It was probably because your wee wasn't very strong hun, stop panicking - you're pregnant!!

I know exactly how you feel though, I was convinced all my tests (all 12 of them!) were lying to me and that I wasn't actually pregnant :haha: its very rare to get a false positive - you are well and truly up the duff :hugs: xx


----------



## flapjack10

STOP BEING A KNOB!! :hugs:

You're preggo! Up the duff! Bun in the oven! Expecting! With child! Knocked up! In the family way! 

xxx


----------



## pops23

Ha ha!! You guys cheer me up!

Off to take Poppy the cat to the vet, she has been sick again all down the stairs!! 3rd time in 4 days, uh oh! will keep you updated on this little saga! xxx


----------



## flapjack10

My OH is taking our kitty to the vet too today! She is off her food and she keeps doing really vile poos! (We have an "area" for her in the yard). She's always sicking up though!

Yesterday I got home took off my shoes and stood in a massive hairball! Gross!

Seriously her poo is soooo bad ATM!


----------



## Smile181c

Aw poor kittys!!


----------



## pops23

She just has a bit of gastritis, poor baby, pic attached of how cute she is 
 



Attached Files:







Poppy.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Smile181c

Aw shes so sweet :)


----------



## flapjack10

Aww poor Poppy! Hope she feels better!

I'll let you know how Molly's visit to the vet goes too! I don't like it when she's poorly... :(


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm sure your pee was just diluted more! :0) :hugs: No worries...just be excited to be knocked up! Haha. Woohoo!


----------



## pops23

Thank you!! How are you feeling today Annie? xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Blah! Haha. Woke up nauseous, and thought I was going to be sick...but still just nauseous. Want to believe its a good sign, but it could honestly be stress. Will be better when I get a call! They took 7 vials of blood yesterday...SURELY thy can tell something from it! :rofl:


----------



## pops23

They better after 7 vials!! Good luck!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG! The three of you really are bump buddies! (Berge, Annie and Victoria.) :)


----------



## Bergebabe

i am also a massive knob pops as my current panic is an ectopic pg. i am getting pain in my right nr pelvic bone and my back which im sure is completely normal but im still panicking!! have booked a docs appt for this afternoon which im sure i will be noted down as a massive hypercondriac but hey ho :wacko:

cant wait to see the guinea pig pics!!! your cat is very cute, although i must admit to having a bit of a cat phobia lol. i love dogs but cats scare me with their superior intellect :haha:


----------



## pops23

I know! crazy! we're all pretty much due on the same day! although I have a feeling my due date will change xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

blimey 7 vials!! when do you get the results?


----------



## pops23

Bergebabe said:


> i am also a massive knob pops as my current panic is an ectopic pg. i am getting pain in my right nr pelvic bone and my back which im sure is completely normal but im still panicking!! have booked a docs appt for this afternoon which im sure i will be noted down as a massive hypercondriac but hey ho :wacko:
> 
> cant wait to see the guinea pig pics!!! your cat is very cute, although i must admit to having a bit of a cat phobia lol. i love dogs but cats scare me with their superior intellect :haha:

He he! cats are sneakily clever!

Honestly don't worry about that, I've had loads of cramps, feeling of pressure in my vagina (only when I'm sitting down though), lower back pain, all part of our bodies changing for pregnancy. Doesn't your uterus grow really quickly to make room for bean even though it is really really tiny? 

Have you stopped doing tests yet? I can't bring myself too! 

The whole thing is sooooooo scary!! xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

Hit Girl said:


> OMG! The three of you really are bump buddies! (Berge, Annie and Victoria.) :)

i know its good isnt it! how are you getting on hg? do you have a bump yet? 

pops, yes i have refrained from further testing but was very tempted this morning! my oh thinks im slightly crazy and he was in the bedroom where the tests are so i didnt risk it! bless him though, he has started reading one of the pg books my friend lent me (she has just had a baby). he's going to be such a good daddy


----------



## flapjack10

Awww that's so sweet Berge. Bless him!


----------



## sharonfruit

Thats really sweet Berge :cloud9: When I was pg last time OH bought a parenting book and he made notes from it in a little notebook :haha: I thought that was so cute, and nerdy x


----------



## flapjack10

Awww bless his cotton socks!


----------



## fumbles

Pops=knob!!!

Different brands and even different tests in the same packet have variable amounts of dye in them, so although they normally get darker over time this is def not always the case. 

Check out peeonastick.com


----------



## Bergebabe

awww sharonfruit thats so sweet!


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe Pops you've just opened yourself up for abuse now! :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I wish Matt would read a parenting book! lol hes just going by whatever I say (which I'm still not sure if I prefer or not... :haha:)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I don't think I will ever stop worrying until a baby is in my arms! Then, I will replace worrying about still being pregnant with a totally different kind of worry!! Ah, the joys of motherhood and impending motherhood! :rofl:

I thought 7 vials was a lot too! The guy who stabbed me with the seemingly GIANT blood stealing needle (which actually didn't hurt at all) said it was only 35mL...which is as much blood as a normal person produces in one day. All in a day's work I guess!! DH went with me, and took me for ice cream afterwards for being a "good patient." :rofl:

They do all kinds of crazy tests, but I'm assuming my OB will call today and let me know my levels and if I need to be worried...


----------



## flapjack10

GL Annie! I'm sure everything will be a-ok!:hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

Good luck annie :flower:



> I wish Matt would read a parenting book! lol hes just going by whatever I say (which I'm still not sure if I prefer or not... )

How funny, he was writing down lists of things we need for the nursery, and writing a little routine for BFing, expressing etc. He is very keen for me to express ASAP so that he can feed baby.

The only thing that annoyed me was that he then wouldn't listen to anything else, apart from this bloody book he had bought. So the author had wrote that she believed you should put the baby in its own bedroom ASAP so that it can get used to it. OH was like yeah thats what we need to do, I didn't agree with it but tough cookie because what the book says goes :rofl:. I did try to explain to him thats only the opinion of one person and if you bought a different book by a different author they would say something completely different, like co-sleep until the baby is 3 years old :haha:. I guess with me I very much think that parenting techniques should come from the heart, as long as you are well informed and knowledgeable you are in a position to make all of your own decisions x


----------



## pops23

fumbles said:


> Pops=knob!!!
> 
> Different brands and even different tests in the same packet have variable amounts of dye in them, so although they normally get darker over time this is def not always the case.
> 
> Check out peeonastick.com

:haha: Thanks!! I needed that, am feeling much better this afternoon :thumbup:
Final test Friday morning, then I absolutely promise I'm done! xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alex when do you find out the gender?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey ladies.
How are you all?
Soooo, my day really didnt go the way we planned.
We were going to buy everything for the pig today right?
Well, That didnt happen we tried buying a cage from like online second hand website.
you know a local ad?
NONE!!
And the pet shops were selling these puny guniea pig cages for the CHEAPEST!
55£ when I thought I was getting a guinea pig, I didnt think It was going to be so expensive, Am I crazy for not spending that much money on just a cage?
I feel like such a cheapskate :haha:
But honestly couldnt believe how expensive it would be.
So hubby tells me, Lets wait and see what we can find that actually comes with a cage 
Sooo I guess we are waiting.
Blah not the best day ever!


----------



## Hit Girl

Berge, I had all kinds of weirdo aches and pains around that time. And don't worry about seeming like a hypochondriac. If there's a time when it's okay to be a completely paranoid whack-job, it's now! :) Things are growing and stretching so rapidly. 

Yes, I have a definite bump now. I'm wearing maternity jeans! I bought them a couple of weeks ago and they're fantastic. I was in an elevator with a mirror yesterday and I saw my bump and I thought, "Is that really ME???"


----------



## Hit Girl

Sorry about the disappointing day, Miranda. That's insane to charge that much for a cage!


----------



## MommaAlexis

April 2nd! Food then bed. Working nine hours and juggling girlfriend is a total energy sucker lol! No days off for another two weeks. uuuuggggh


----------



## dontworry

But you're makin' that money, Alex!  Gotta get your own place so you can set up a little rockstar bedroom for your little one. ;)

HG - I wish we could see your bump! Bet you've got a cute little round belly.  I can't believe how far along you, Alex and Chloe all are!! Seems like just yesterday... tomorrow you'll all have babies!


----------



## Bergebabe

Hit Girl said:


> Berge, I had all kinds of weirdo aches and pains around that time. And don't worry about seeming like a hypochondriac. If there's a time when it's okay to be a completely paranoid whack-job, it's now! :) Things are growing and stretching so rapidly.
> 
> Yes, I have a definite bump now. I'm wearing maternity jeans! I bought them a couple of weeks ago and they're fantastic. I was in an elevator with a mirror yesterday and I saw my bump and I thought, "Is that really ME???"

thanks HG :hugs: i started getting some spotting yesterday and the pain in my side was worse so the docs referred me for an early scan. i had it this morning and they ruled out ectopic so all good! they said i have a cyst on my right ovary which is quite normal which is whats causing the pain. as it was too early to see the heartbeat they have booked me in for another scan in 2 weeks time - exciting :happydance: am going to try my hardest not to worry about anything now as they say what they saw looks completely normal for how far along i am yay! 


awww qb, can you look on ebay for a cage maybe? hope you get your furry friend soon. did you test yesterday in the end?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Nope, started spotting so I thinkit will lead into AF


----------



## flapjack10

Boo to no guinea pig Miranda! Sorry about spotting aswell! :flower:

At least you know what is now Berge! Ooooh something to look forward to in two weeks! :thumbup:

Love to you all!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm creeping on you guys, getting caught up lol. HG, I wanna see your bump too! Lol :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks ladies.
Bit of a disappointing day yesterday but hopefully today will be better!
trying to look at the positive things.


----------



## Smile181c

HG I'm another vote for a bump pic! ;) 

Sorry your day was crappy QB - but £55 for a cage is ridiculous!


----------



## flapjack10

Just listening to this programme:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01dhhpq

It's called _The Teenage Pregnancy Myth _and challenges the preconceptions and prejudices that people view teenage mothers with. I know there's a few teen (or thereabouts) mums or mums to be on here and thought you guys might be interested.


----------



## sharonfruit

QB I remember when I first got my hamster and by the time we had bought a cage, food, bedding etc I am sure we spent about £80 altogether, it's mental! 

And I spend pretty much every last penny I have on little treats for Louis, but he is so worth it :cloud9:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is everyone today?


----------



## Bergebabe

good thank you hp - how are you? 

sharonfruit, i know what you mean, i swear i spend more on pooch than myself! 

hg a bump pic would be amazing - any chance? 

xxx to everyone!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG, I can so see Alex doing this it's A video
Pregnant and I know it


----------



## Laura91

Omg that video is hilarious HP!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Laura91 said:


> Omg that video is hilarious HP!

I know right, but can you see Alex doing the same thing?


----------



## pops23

Berge my love, just seen your post re scan!!! So so glad to hear everything is ok, and awesome that they've confirmed all looking good for how far along you are  And yay to scan in 2 weeks!! Mine is 2 weeks tuesday, wooooo!! 

Glad everyone else is getting on ok

QB - boo to no guinea pig yet and a £55 cage, jokers!! ebay for sure xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Just dropping in...results from my blood tests came back today...confirmed I'm experiencing a miscarriage. :0(


----------



## pops23

Annie I am so so sorry :nope:

There is nothing we can say to make this any better, just know we are all here for you, and if you can get pregnant that is a fantastic sign and you will get pregnant again. Look at Sharon and Erin, they've come back strong, you will get through this and be happy again.

So so so much love to you both xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

Oh Annie love, I'm so sorry! <3 :hugs: We are all here for you when and if you ever feel like talking about it!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks. Just plotting how many margaritas I plan to have at the wedding we're going to this weekend...I've earned them at this point!

More worried about DH. He is taking harder than me I think...


----------



## dontworry

I think my OH would be the same. :( He has been asking if I'm pregnant for the last week and I keep explaining that I have no idea what my body is doing. I don't have the answers. Women's bodies should come with books.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

piinkie I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## fumbles

Sorry Annie :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Enjoy the wedding and take your mind off things xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

oh hun im so sorry, i dont know what to say except that im thinking of you and big hugs :hugs:

it must be such a hard thing to deal with, make sure you and oh look after each other and take some "you" time xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fumbles

I'm scared to test tomorrow :nope:


----------



## sharonfruit

Fumbles don't be scared, be excited. We are all rooting for your BFP x


----------



## dontworry

You can do it, fumbles! :) Either way, we're here for you!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks! Onwards and upwards...waiting for this all to pass, then we're right back to it. 

Fumbles...test!! Getting your BFP is amazing! FX for you.


----------



## fumbles

xopiinkiieox said:


> Thanks! Onwards and upwards...waiting for this all to pass, then we're right back to it.
> 
> Fumbles...test!! Getting your BFP is amazing! FX for you.

Well done you for staying so positive!

Thanks for the support. I dunno why I get so scared near test day! I can't wait for it sometimes but when it gets here I get all nervous and jittery, total loser!!


----------



## TFSGirl

So sorry to hear Annie, good for you for staying so positive. Xx


----------



## TFSGirl

As for me, had an OB appointment today, heard baby's heartbeat for the first time :) next appointment is in 4 weeks. I don't look much different but I feel hugely bloated!! Lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

:hugs: to pinkie.

OMG HP, oh lord, I was crying laughing, I do a preggo dance at work all the time. I wiggle my bump like it's the hottest thing in town hahaha. This is actually very accurate to my work days!! Oh lordy lord how hilarious.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Pinkii: Im so very sorry, Glad you are staying positive about it all, You are a strong wonderful woman! any child you have would be proud to have you as a mother! :hugs:

Fumbles: You can do it! All here holding your hand as we go! :thumbup:

Jess: I am completely positive you will get your BFP!


----------



## dontworry

Miranda, did your AF show up fully yet or are you still spotting? If the spotting is gone, you should still test, too!


----------



## dontworry

So if I didn't have a period last month, would I still be able to ovulate this month or does that not make sense? 
I ask because I felt an ovulation kind of pain earlier today in my left side, which would be right since last month was right lol, but I don't even know if its possible that I ovulate this month?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im still spotting it usually spots for 2 days then full blown.
I've heard women who didnt think they could get pregnant because their periods
didnt show up for months at a time, so im sure you could still O


----------



## dontworry

Oh that's true, I've heard that too... that's so weird...


----------



## Queen Bee.

BD as much as possible! :D
jump his bones every chance you get! lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

:hugs: Hey darling! How are you? :) How is everyone actually?! Work has been giving me a small bit of my old job back. No pay raise just enough to keep me busy. I just help a few people out if their accounts are FUBAR because I can fix any problem Rogers throws at me lol! So basically if all three managers are busy I get off the phone and fix a couple computer mess ups. Which happens once an hour when they're doing their hourly reports. I'd love my old job back but not sure if I could keep up anymore! They're hiring for my old position but sooo tired as it is. I'm happy to just help out the person they hire instead when they get swamped, it happens a lot and I'd have loved to have a back up when I was working but sadly they hadn't trained anyone else for it. Now they got two hehe. I'm off the phones fixing accounts for about a half hour every day instead of running around chasing after fifty new hires that mess up every account for ten hours straight.


----------



## fumbles

Jess you can ovulate without AF! I wouldn't risk missing this chance! BD like crazy! 


I managed to pluck up the courage this morning to test....:BFN:


----------



## flapjack10

xopiinkiieox said:


> Thanks! Onwards and upwards...waiting for this all to pass, then we're right back to it.

Loving the PMA Annie! Your sticky treacle pudding is just around the corner.:hugs: You're going to be a fabbo mum!

Sorry about the BFN Fumbles what DPO are you?

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm so sorry Annie :nope: :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura91

Pinkiie - :hugs:

Jess - My friend got pregnant and she had had about 2 periods that *year* It is possible :thumbup:

Fumbles - Sorry about the BFN, I'll keep my fingers crossed that the witch stays away though :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good :flow:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks ladies!

Sorry about the BFN Fumbles! Maybe it's too early to test? As we always say...you're not out until the witch shows! FX for you!!

Jess, BD BD BD!! :0) It's fun anyway, so might as well right? :rofl:

AFM, more annoyed about all of this than sad. I think deep down I knew something was wrong, as I never "connected" to bean that way...? Sounds awful, but true. I just want to be pregnant!!!! Haha. So, more bloods Wednesday, and will continue to have them until my level is 0. Then, asking the doc when we can try again.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

What a week I had. I cleaned my whole house this week and I'm pooped.


----------



## flapjack10

xopiinkiieox said:


> AFM, more annoyed about all of this than sad. I think deep down I knew something was wrong, as I never "connected" to bean that way...? Sounds awful, but true. I just want to be pregnant!!!! Haha. So, more bloods Wednesday, and will continue to have them until my level is 0. Then, asking the doc when we can try again.

It doesn't sound awful hun, just honest!

You will be pregnant soon and it will be for a happy and healthy nine months!

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry about the BFN Fumbles :hugs:


----------



## fumbles

Thanks guys, I'm 11 dpo today. I think the witch is due on Monday or Tuesday next week. I might test again on Sunday, but not holding on to much hope. 

Hope you guys are having a sunshiny day where you are :flower:


----------



## flapjack10

You never know Fumbles! Have a sunny day! :)


----------



## Bergebabe

hello everyone! 

aww sorry for the bfn fumbles - what test did you use? 

am gutted to be in the office today it looks lovely outside! flapjack hows things with you? are you in 2ww yet?


----------



## Bergebabe

ps dontworry - get bding, theres definitely a chance of ov again without af - good luck xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Jess, you can ovulate more than once per cycle, and since you haven't had AF the lining will be super thick, increasing the chances of implantation (my theory) x


----------



## pops23

Sorry about BFN Fumbles, you're not out yet though! Keep my fingers crossed for you

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun today, it's beautiful out there and will be all weekend I think! xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Cloudy here ladies.
at least its not as cold as it has been.
Anybody got any fun plans for this weekend?
Hubby was wanting to make Jelly/Jello Shots :D sounds fun!


----------



## flapjack10

Bergebabe said:


> am gutted to be in the office today it looks lovely outside! flapjack hows things with you? are you in 2ww yet?

Me too! It's rubbish I bet the weekend's weather will be horrible - sod's law!

I'm on CD10 so just coming up to ovulation so going to BD like crazy this weekend and next week! :) Then into the symptom spotting, POAS crazy TWW!:haha:

How are you Berge?


----------



## flapjack10

Jelly shots sounds very fun! My friend used to make them all the time!


----------



## Queen Bee.

We made 40 Jelly shots one time lol
but hubby made them wayyy too strong with rum
I couldnt really do them, so he had like 38 of them :D
Mind you not in the one sitting :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Jelly shots yummy


----------



## Bergebabe

love the jelly shots - have fun with that!! 

my oh likes to make skittles vodka which is also very yummy!! 

flapjack, all good here - looking forward to the weekend yayyyyyy 

enjoy your bding lol xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

how do you do that Berge? (skittles vodka)


----------



## sharonfruit

I've always wanted to make skittles vodka. Suppose it'll be a while til I can now though! X


----------



## Bergebabe

you just get a bottle of vodka and put a load of skittles in it! you need to leave them to dissolve which takes about 12 hours i think but then you can drink it as shots and its yummy. if you separate the colours its prettier, otherwise it goes a murky colour but still tastes good hahah. 

me too sharonfruit!! really fancy a glass of wine tonight boooo


----------



## sharonfruit

Are you going to BF? I can't get my head around the fact I can't drink for like a whole year! When I have my first drink I'm gonna be spinning around on the floor :headspin: I've got sooo much drink from my 21st bday as well, shall have to put it all in storage :haha: 

My sister made jelly baby vodka once but I didnt get a chance to try it x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ohh will have to try it, sounds really nice.
Hubby put these cinnamon balls into tequilla once and let it dissolve.
Tasted really firey!


----------



## flapjack10

Mmmm skittles vodka! I really fancy a glass of wine! Oh well Easter is only two weeks away! I'll settle for a cuppa tea for now. I was even thinking of continuing to be booze free until 1st June to make it 100 days, but I dunno! 

I just saw a for sale sign on my old house that got repossessed from our Landlord. I rang the estate agents for a guide price, but they haven't got one yet! I loved living there even though it needs a lot of work. Such good memories especially of getting ready on the morning of my wedding... :)


----------



## dontworry

We've been BDing a lot more this past week just in case I was ovulating, but I still felt kinda out lol. I like your theory though, Shar! Lets hope that's the case! Terron still asks me every morning if I'm pregnant and his face lights up lol. I think its because we got to visit my best friend and her littlest one is just under six months, and she's this smiley little lovebug who just couldn't get enough of Terron. He kept begging to hold her and she just sat there with a permanent smile on her face. It was too cute! So Terr's got baby fever hardcore right now! 

If I did ovulate, I'm pretty sure it happened yesterday, but I'm never certain lol. Thinking I should start temping next cycle if it gets back on track. So many of you are pregnant already, it blows my mind!


----------



## dontworry

OHHHHH and I was reading about jello/jelly shots yesterday!! I also read about "Drunk Gummies", where you fill a tub/container full of gummy bears or gummy worms, and just pour a bottle of yummy vodka or rum over it and let it sit for a while, till all of the alcohol is soaked up. The gummies get all swollen because they absorb the alcohol, so you just eat them and get drunk off them. Lol! I want to try that.


----------



## dontworry

PS - If any of you are on Pinterest, gimme your link! I'm so addicted...


----------



## Bergebabe

Dontworry ive tried the gummy bears but i didnt like them! We made them at xmas but they burn your throat a bit after a while!


----------



## dontworry

Aww boo! That sucks. Might still have to give them a try, as I'm a big fan of vodka lol, especially the flavored ones! I definitely want to do the Skittles one, too! I recently saw something about making infused vodkas (like with lemon rind, or vanilla beans, or lavender, etc). I think that would be an awesome gift during the holidays! 

I'm feeling really restless today! I was supposed to babysit my munchkin but don't think I'll get him until late tonight, if at all. I made some peanut butter & pretzel cookies that I thought I messed up, but they turned out pretty delicious. I just made the first batch way too large lol. 

What is everyone else up to tonight?


----------



## MommaAlexis

My work friends are making a "gender" cake. You dye the inside of angel cake with either blue or pink to announce the gender. We're shaping it like a Pokeball on the outside though because I'm known as Misty at work hehehe. Bless them. <3 I love my work family, everyone says hi to my belly in the mornings. My mom made vodka with those really spicy cinnamon candies, and it supposedly was HORRIBLE tasting. So, apparently you shouldn't make that.


----------



## dontworry

I read about that cinnamon vodka too! Lol there is a drink called Southern Comfort, and as I was walking down the alcohol aisle in the store, I noticed they had a pepper flavored Southern Comfort!! As in like, spicy hot peppers! I have to say, I kinda want to taste it... Lmao

I've seen those gender cakes! They look awesome!


----------



## flapjack10

I used to drink Southern Comfort when I first started going out. Southern Comfort, lime and lemonade = steamboat. It was a very popular drink amongst my mates in 2002 haha. We'd probably heard someone else have it and copied them!

As for pepper SC *shudders* not sure about that! Especially cos I'm teetotal at the moment!

Awww Alex you're colleagues sound lovely!

Xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

> My work friends are making a "gender" cake. You dye the inside of angel cake with either blue or pink to announce the gender. We're shaping it like a Pokeball on the outside though because I'm known as Misty at work hehehe. Bless them. <3 I love my work family, everyone says hi to my belly in the mornings. My mom made vodka with those really spicy cinnamon candies, and it supposedly was HORRIBLE tasting. So, apparently you shouldn't make that.

Thats amazing! I'd so do that if I wasn't keeping it a surprise X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, alex what gender are you wanting?


----------



## youngmommie

Hey ladies. Congrats on all the BFPs! I have a question for you ladies, i'm really confused right now. I haven't had a period since jan 30, 2012. My cycles are on average 48 days since I have been off the pill in June 2010. My fiance and I constantly have sex with out protection. We are getting married in October and we think I could be pregnant since I havent had a period in so long. I also have alot of pregnancy symptoms. I pee alot, eat things i normally don't like, i'm constantly hungry, my boobs have went up two cup sizes. This morning I took a pregnancy test (it was a cheap one) first thing and it came up negative. My period was suppose to come two weeks ago. Am I pregnant? I'm so confused. I really want this expecially since I had a miscariage in Novemeber.


----------



## dontworry

youngmommie - I would go to the store and grab some sensitive pregnancy tests (First Response Early Result pregnancy tests are a favorite!) and pee on one tomorrow morning. If you're late and you're having symptoms, it's definitely a possibility that you're pregnant. Have you been tracking your ovulation or anything?


----------



## youngmommie

No i haven't been tracking anything other then my period. We just have sex alot. So it could be a possiblity that the test was wrong cause it was cheap? My fiance doesn't know i took one as i didn't wanna disapoint him.


----------



## dontworry

Its possible... 
I am going through something similar though, where I just haven't had my period since February 4th, and was due with my period this month on the 6th but it hasn't come at all. I'm not sure why I haven't gotten it, but all of my tests are coming up negative, so I'm fairly positive that I am not pregnant and my body is just being weird. 

I hope you get the result you desire though!


----------



## dontworry

Fairly certain I just started my period, gals. Half relieved and half annoyed at this point! Went to the loo and wiped and had a bit of brownish pink on the paper, so I wiped a bit harder and had the same with a little bit of blood. So she's here! I wonder what this means for my cycle.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Jess: LOL at you saying loo :haha:


----------



## dontworry

LOL I didn't even catch that one! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

look what we done to you jess :rofl:


----------



## dontworry

I know, I know! Your slang is so much funner to say than ours is. I do get made fun of for saying "Hella" because that's a Northern California thing, but that's really the only slang word I use! Unless you count "Sweet" or "awesome" or something lol.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I say Eh. *shrug*


----------



## Queen Bee.

I've got a full blown N.Irish accent now =|


----------



## dontworry

I want an Irish accent lmao. Or English, or anything really. I'm totally envious of my little cousins - they are Americans who were raised in France, so they both speak perfect French and perfect English, but they have permanent little French accents. It was so cute when they came to visit when they were tiny. They sounded so posh lmao.


----------



## Queen Bee.

didnt take long for me to get it once I moved here lol


----------



## fumbles

Hi guys!

Jess that's good news that your period has arrived! at least you can look forward to the next cycle and get out of limbo! 

I love both Irish and American accents! Not so fond of mine, I'm scottish.

So i took another test today. I totally wasn't planning on it after my very clear BFN on Friday, convinced I'm not preggo, I just went to the bathroom without thinking of using FMU. 
An hour before hubby has to leave for his work trip he suggests I test before he goes, so i do it and quickly return to him with my negative test. He's like nevermind, we can try extra head next month :haha:

I was just about to throw the test in the bin, when I looked at it one more time and there was a faint second line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I then realized that I hadn't waited the suggested time before looking at the test!! :dohh:
I grabbed hubby and said look at this!? he's like 'yeah there's def another pink line but its fainter than the test?' so I'm like that STILL COUNTS!!! arghhhh!! read the instructions!, read the instructions!

We ended up in fits of laughter just looking at the test and hugging :rofl: 

its faint but def pink and came up within the 10 minutes but I'm a bit worried its not real. I have no more tests left now! should i test tomorrow? today!? 

I got that faint line even though I'd been to the bathroom like two hour previous!? its that possible!? 

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


Angela needs help!!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Congrats fumbles :happydance:
so many BFP's this month! I hope I get mine next month.


----------



## sharonfruit

Woooooo :headspin: :dance:

Go and get an FRER!!?? Now!!! X


----------



## fumbles

Thanks girlies! Just in a bit of a spin! Hubbys just left and I'm on my own for the week! hhaahaha!typical! 

Really wanted just to go with him! dunno why!! 

I'd like to get one of those digital tests, is it too early? I think I'll go get some more tests....RIGHT NOW!!

favourite brands anyone? FRER is that the first response ones? My faint line was one an ASDA cheapy.

Thanks again girls, so glad you're here to talk too! :hugs::flower:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Digital might not catch it yet, try a First Response Early Response!! :D GOOD JOB! Baby's kicking for you!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

YAy for another BFP Congrats FUM


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats Angela! Eeeek let us know how your other tests go! :dance:
Also I love the Scottish acent! It's boss! I've been watching Limmy's show and it cracks me up!

I hate my accent. I've tried to lessen the Scouseness in my accent, but as soon as go I back to Liverpool or speak to my friends it comes back with avengence! It's not as bad as Desperate Scousewives, but still! I cringe when people from Liverpool are on the telly. You all probably think I'm a massive snob now!


xxx
P.S Jess I love that you're picking up our UK slang! I could teach you a few! In Liverpool we say when someone is thick or annoying that they are a 'meff'. Saying meff gives me so much satisfaction haha!


----------



## fumbles

I just realized I wrote 'extra head' OMG! i meant to say extra hard :rofl: Aww jeeze!! I've gone crazy already




fumbles said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Jess that's good news that your period has arrived! at least you can look forward to the next cycle and get out of limbo!
> 
> I love both Irish and American accents! Not so fond of mine, I'm scottish.
> 
> So i took another test today. I totally wasn't planning on it after my very clear BFN on Friday, convinced I'm not preggo, I just went to the bathroom without thinking of using FMU.
> An hour before hubby has to leave for his work trip he suggests I test before he goes, so i do it and quickly return to him with my negative test. He's like nevermind, we can try extra head next month :haha:
> 
> I was just about to throw the test in the bin, when I looked at it one more time and there was a faint second line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I then realized that I hadn't waited the suggested time before looking at the test!! :dohh:
> I grabbed hubby and said look at this!? he's like 'yeah there's def another pink line but its fainter than the test?' so I'm like that STILL COUNTS!!! arghhhh!! read the instructions!, read the instructions!
> 
> We ended up in fits of laughter just looking at the test and hugging :rofl:
> 
> its faint but def pink and came up within the 10 minutes but I'm a bit worried its not real. I have no more tests left now! should i test tomorrow? today!?
> 
> I got that faint line even though I'd been to the bathroom like two hour previous!? its that possible!?
> 
> :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> 
> Angela needs help!!!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Fumbles: I was wondering how extra head was going to help, and thought "that's not how you get pregnant, I don't think..." bwaahahah!!

Congrats though!! :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

uk ladies!
have you seen the dont stop me now?
thats on sky1 right now
Its sooo good


----------



## fumbles

@TFS, I know right!? When I read it afterwards I was like that sounds so stupid :rolf: 

Whats the prog about queen bee? Don't have sky I'm afraid


----------



## MommaAlexis

Just saw the nicest apartment ever. I really hope I get it!


----------



## Queen Bee.

you get 100 seconds to entertain the audience by singing,dancing, or comedy.
but if 50% of the audience vote you away before your 100 seconds are over, you are out of the chance to win £25,000!
Its really good!


----------



## dontworry

Oooh update us as soon as you test again, Angela! YAY! :) 

Lizzy - I've just had to look up a "Scouse" accent lmao! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHfIAoF8gEc
I'm totally gonna use meff if I can remember.  

Miranda - is your AF fully here?

Question! What is "spotting"? Like, how would you define it/what does it look like? 
I ask because yesterday I thought I started my period because when I first wiped, I got the brown/pink that I usually get right before coming on. So I slapped on a pad and went on my merry way back to the couch, lol. Got up again an hour or so later and there was only two small drops of period-like blood on the pad and more of the brownish/pink when I wiped. Put another pad on all night and woke up and there was nothing whatsoever on the pad, but I still get a little bit of pink/brown when I wipe? Is this spotting?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hmm wait was it you that thought you might have O'd a few days ago?


----------



## Queen Bee.

uhm, nope didnt start, spotted a few times and that was it, but im sure it will start because I usually spot before it starts :shrug:

Edit: its not counted as a period unless its full flow, where it bleeds on your pad.


----------



## dontworry

Yeah I thought I O'd about 3 or 4 days ago, but that is only going by what I think is Ovulation Pains. 

Miranda - why haven't you tested, miss?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I was going to get one in town Wednesday, but I started spotting so I didnt.
and I wont be going into town again for like 2 weeks soooo have no tests,
Also im broke now lol


----------



## gizette

*knock knock*
I'm new here, can I sit at your lunch table?


----------



## dontworry

Hi gizette! Yes, yes, yes! We love newbies! :)


----------



## dontworry

Miranda! I can't believe you didn't even buy a backup one! Lol oh well, I probably won't test for a bit to, maybe we can test on the same day?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hi Gizette! welcome to the madness :D


----------



## gizette

Hey, thanks :D I haven't even read to attempt to catch up yet! Whats going on tonight?


----------



## Queen Bee.

sounds good! :D 
but can you hold out that long? :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Has anyone seen Coupling? It's a BBC show and its cracking me up lmao. I don't know how old it is, but seems a bit old. I've only got Season 1 but I am laughing at literally every line.


----------



## Queen Bee.

ALSO!
If I bought one when I didnt need it, Id probably POAS anyway just to kill the urge :haha:


----------



## gizette

Queen Bee. said:


> ALSO!
> If I bought one when I didnt need it, Id probably POAS anyway just to kill the urge :haha:

Oh thank god someone else dos that too!


----------



## dontworry

Miranda - I'm not sure lol, but I think so. We shall see if this is just spotting or a full blown AF for me, and then we'll decide haha. 

Gizette - Nada is going on here! Are you NTNP/TTC? Are you doing anything to help your chances at conceiving?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Ouuu maybe you caught an eggy !!!


----------



## gizette

DH is away for his work, he was home on leave and did the NPNT that time. We won't have another chance for a quite a while...we will NPNT for a month or so & then switch to actively TTC....that's the plan at least :)

In all honestly it's kind of embarrassing how clueless I am. I doubt that "NPNT" was even remotely close to the right dates...but here I am still thinking I could be pregnant :laugh2:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Gizette: you are in here with a bunch of girls that could understand everything you are going through, NOTHING is TMI and we're all crazy! lol


----------



## dontworry

Hey, anything can happen!  I just remind myself that crazier occurrences happen every day, like getting pregnant on the Pill or even during your period...


----------



## Queen Bee.

so im like thinking...
Now bare with me here lol
That I might have caught the egg few days before my period (hopefully anyway)
Which is what was with the spotting!
JESSSS Omg what if we get the same due date =o


----------



## gizette

So what's the story with your girls? Dontworry, you're actively TTC? What is your name?

I'm Lauren


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im TTC, sorta... (im going to wack the hubby me thinks :grr: He cant make his mind up! )
And my name is Miranda!


----------



## gizette

Queen Bee. said:


> so im like thinking...
> Now bare with me here lol
> That I might have caught the egg few days before my period (hopefully anyway)
> Which is what was with the spotting!
> JESSSS Omg what if we get the same due date =o

Ohhhh, you waiting to test??

I'm gonna test Wednesday juuuuuuust in case...
Tell me if you see anything flawed about this tidbit;

"you had a period while he was home, right?"
"yes ma'am, I sure did"
"Then you can't be pregnant."

(he was home 15 days, lmp first week)


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm Alex, Gizzelle! I came onto BnB my first month TTC/NTNP, and through thick and thin these girls have been my support system!! I was engaged 5 months ago but life kinda upheaved so I'm sorting myself out a a single momma now! You'll get to know the regulars on here pretty quick! I'm terrible with names haha. I usually only remember the names of the ones I have on FB. We're one big crazy family!


----------



## Queen Bee.

ANYTHING is possible in the TTC world Lauren!
Ive heard stories of girls getting pregnant during their periods!
So I say, if you think its possible, or that you want to, Test! :D :thumbup: 
Nobody knows your body but yourself, and you will be the first to know for sure!


----------



## dontworry

Miranda that would be CRAZY. We've already got so many girls due round the same time!

Hi Lauren. :flower: I'm Jess, and we're Not Trying, Not Protecting (if anyone asks) but in my OH's head, we're actively Trying to Conceive (he thinks they're the same lol). I have tried the Ovulation Prediction strips and they didn't work for me, and now I have a bit of a crazy cycle. This is our fifth cycle trying! I have a journal in my signature on here (along with a bunch of other links lol) where I chat about basically everything, and lots of TMI (I often complain about semen dripping out after intercourse, lmfao).


----------



## Queen Bee.

We could be such bump buddies jess!
Lol if our dr/midwife is alike we'd get everything done near enough sametime!


----------



## dontworry

It would be really awesome to be able to go through the motions with someone nearly the same exact time! Would be crazy.


----------



## gizette

I will poas Wenesday! I bought First response, early as I hear that is great for 3-4 days before a period. Then I got some cheap-o Target ones for if PD never arrives. I don't feel PMS yeah but I want to be preggo so bad I am certain I am psyching myself out (this is where I would put a :rolleyes smile if there was one!) 

Alex, I'm sorry about your broken engagement. It's nice to hear you have such a great support system here! I hope I get that experience too :) I was active on another forum for years but had to step away & actually close my account because I was on too much and all the bullshit was starting to get to me, I miss those girls :sad2: I can re-open it next month though!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I o'd within a couple days of my period, if not the day after. ;)


----------



## gizette

dontworry said:


> Miranda that would be CRAZY. We've already got so many girls due round the same time!
> 
> Hi Lauren. :flower: I'm Jess, and we're Not Trying, Not Protecting (if anyone asks) but in my OH's head, we're actively Trying to Conceive (he thinks they're the same lol). I have tried the Ovulation Prediction strips and they didn't work for me, and now I have a bit of a crazy cycle. This is our fifth cycle trying! I have a journal in my signature on here (along with a bunch of other links lol) where I chat about basically everything, and lots of TMI (*I often complain about semen dripping out after intercourse*, lmfao).

That's not TMI, that's a fact! It's gross. I bought an "after sex towel" that said "ashes to ashes, dust to dust, if not for women, mens balls would rust". & I'd mop up the after sex mess with it :winkwink:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Id love to have someone to share it all with 
You know? besides the hubby, I mean id love sharing things with him;
but to have someone to compare everything to!


----------



## dontworry

I need a towel like that, Lauren, lmao. That is hilarious.


----------



## gizette

dontworry said:


> I need a towel like that, Lauren, lmao. That is hilarious.

Got it at a Slumber Party about 6 years ago, DH & I had only been dating a few months :cloud9:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I sometimes ramble about chest erections too bahah :haha:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hi: Lauren! Welcome!!

I'm Annie...and DH and I are TTC. Got our first BFP (third cycle of trying) while using OPKs, so totally recommend them! Sadly, our bean was NOT a sticky one, and have just gone through a miscarriage. Totally plan on sticking with OPKs through the process, and FX we can try again soon to get our forever baby!

The girls in here are amazing, and the support is beyond wonderful - happy news or sad!

I've been gone all weekend at a wedding...so have just caught up! Yay fumbles!!!! Congrats!! And FX for Miranda and Jess!!! 

DH and I have just been shopping, and bought things for our non-existent baby! :rofl: Too cute (and cheap) to pass up! We're also going to see The Hunger Games tonight...I'm obsessed! Has anyone else read the books??


----------



## gizette

Have any of you sort of...obsessed over waiting to test??

I tested negative but at 6 days before, that doesn't settle it...

The rational part of me knows that the odds are slim and I am likely NOT pregnant
The hopeful part of me won't believe it till I see a blaring negative or period.

I'm really stubborn, so nothing is winning, I'm just sort in emotional limbo!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ohh pinkii I cannot wait til we see you with another BFP! :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Jess - *cringe* I couldn't even watch that video the whole way! Lol!
I remember _Coupling_! I think it was our answer to _Friends_ How did you find it? You know your British telly! You should come and visit the UK!

Hi Lauren! :wave:

Miranda - eeeeek it would be so amazing if you caught the egg!

If anyone wants to be my matey on Facebook PM me and I'll add you! Although no talking about TTC or BnB please!

xxx


----------



## dontworry

Oh god Alex, totally forgot about chest erections! LOL

Annie, how was the wedding? Did you enjoy your margaritas? :) I haven't read the books yet but my OH is reading through them and really enjoys them.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Flapjack: Are you Bding already? You've got to catchy that eggy :D 
This is your month I can feel it!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I knew the whole month that I was but had to scrounge up change to buy dollar store tests that Sperm Donour didn't approve of lol!! It was soo frustrating, it felt like I was just waiting to finally get a positive. Finally we went out and bought two FRERs and both were dark dark! I'm glad it did happen first month, because I woulda gone even more crazy! I do not know how LTTCers do it!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yes. I think most of us (at some point) have been obsessive about it! :rofl: I say, do whatever helps you! If it doesn't bother you to test and (possibly) see negatives, test away! That's what I did. I ordered HPTs from amazon.com, so I can test as often as I want. I got 50 tests for about $11. And they work...that's where I got my first BFP!

And we always say...until AF shows, you're not out!!!


----------



## gizette

xopiinkiieox said:


> :hi: Lauren! Welcome!!
> 
> I'm Annie...and DH and I are TTC. Got our first BFP (third cycle of trying) while using OPKs, so totally recommend them! Sadly, our bean was NOT a sticky one, and have just gone through a miscarriage. Totally plan on sticking with OPKs through the process, and FX we can try again soon to get our forever baby!
> 
> The girls in here are amazing, and the support is beyond wonderful - happy news or sad!
> 
> I've been gone all weekend at a wedding...so have just caught up! Yay fumbles!!!! Congrats!! And FX for Miranda and Jess!!!
> 
> DH and I have just been shopping, and bought things for our non-existent baby! :rofl: Too cute (and cheap) to pass up! We're also going to see The Hunger Games tonight...I'm obsessed! Has anyone else read the books??

:hugs: What is "FX"? My hubby doesn't let me buy stuff for our hypothetical baby...but you know,I don't blame him!


----------



## flapjack10

Welcome back Annie! Hope you let your hair down at the wedding! Your sticky bean is on his/her way!
xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Queen Bee. said:


> Ohh pinkii I cannot wait til we see you with another BFP! :hugs:

Thanks Miranda!! It means a lot that you're all so supportive!! :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

fx = fingers crossed. :)


----------



## dontworry

I'm PMing you, Lizzy.  Same goes for mine, no BnB or TTC talk! Everyone is aware that I want babies, and that I talk about them a LOT, but nobody knows that we're trying for one, lol. I have recently become obsessed with BBC tv, especially after Doctor Who. Actually, I didn't even know Coupling was a BBC show when I ordered it at the library, I just order tv shows so that I can watch them while I'm cleaning or before bed or whatever, and this one looked good! 

Hey, I can create a Secret FB group if you guys wanna be able to chat about things on FB too? It's completely blocked from anyone that isn't invited... I joined another one where we chat about all sorts of things, and I was really skeptical because I figured any of my friends could just try and join, but it's completely hidden and secret!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah!


----------



## Queen Bee.

oh jess that fb group sounds like a great plan! :D
Anyone can add me too if you like, but no BNB or TTC on fb please :)


----------



## flapjack10

Queen Bee. said:


> Flapjack: Are you Bding already? You've got to catchy that eggy :D
> This is your month I can feel it!

Cheers hun! Yup BDing away! If at first you don't succeed, try and try again!

I'm POAS crazy and also have amazon ICs. They're great and take the edge off needing to test at 4dpo or something ridiculous haha!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

The wedding was great! Had some Jell-O shots and a few Malibu and cranberries! I haven't had a drink since New Year's Eve, and felt so scandalous drinking! :rofl: DH made sure I relaxed and reminded me I've earned some beverages!! I also haven't taken my prenatal vitamin since MC day...so naughty! Haha.

It was difficult to be around all the new babies and PG ladies at the wedding...stung a little. I am having a hard time wrapping my brain around TTC again. Blah. I'll get better, but it's just all such a freaking pain in the ass!! Not looking forward to the process, and am slightly scared of another MC, but plan to hop back on the horse (or DH...:rofl:) ASAP!


----------



## gizette

hidden room sounds cool...I'm going to run out for dinner...panera sounds good...but I am feeling lazy...fast food is so gross so maybe no drive through...totally want brocolinni but don't want grocery shop...one of my cats won't stop being a kitty scarf...I need a nap, again.

Pinki (whats your name??), well then- "FX" that your next mean is a sticky one as well!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm Annie! :0) Thanks!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

And I'm good with FB...and like you all, no BnB or TTC on FB! :0)


----------



## dontworry

Lauren, on the very first page I try to keep everyone's name updated (those who have given it, anyway!). I also put ages and whether they are TTC or NTNP, and there is a <3 where people have had BFPs while in the group, but are currently TTC/NTNP. :)


----------



## gizette

Ohhh, just looked! Thanks Jess! My age is 26 :) & I still don't know what I will do for dinner...UGGHHHH


----------



## Queen Bee.

we had pizza for dinner :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Add me on Fb and I'll add you to the secret group.


----------



## dontworry

I haven't eaten anything yet and it's 2:30pm (I woke up at 11 lol). I've had coffee and was going to eat a delicious bagel for brunch, but it had MOLD on it! :(


----------



## flapjack10

Gross! 

I!had a huge burger and chips for my tea and it was gorgeous yum yum! It had cheddar cheese and bacon on it... Mmmm could eat it again!


----------



## Queen Bee.

nothing like a bit O' greasy food aye? LOL


----------



## xopiinkiieox

On Friday at a work conference, I had the BEST chicken corn chowder...yummmmm! It was amazing! I could go for a huge bowl right now!


----------



## gizette

I had a mcdonalds bacon,egg&cheese biscuit & a hash brown this morning. I struggled to keep it down & haven't had anything since...it's so heavy. I seriously hate myself after fast food.


----------



## TFSGirl

Welcome gizzette! These ladies are all so great, I'm Chelsea, I usually randomly pop in here with some obscure thing to say, or to respond to a post I find particularly funny lol I'll be in here a lot more, I've just recently been put on light duties at work, so no more 24 hour shifts for about a year and a half. I've been bored out of my tree since I'm on vacation until I start my day shifts in 2 weeks.


----------



## flapjack10

I've always wanted to try chowder, but don't really know what it is! Haha! I just know it from The Simpsons...


----------



## dontworry

Chowder is like... a cream-based soup. At least it is over here? I know there's 2 types of clam chowder, red or white... but white is really popular on the West Coast. And that's what I classify as "chowder"... I've just confused myself. LOL


----------



## MommaAlexis

That's what I think chowder is too, Jess. I've never heard of red clam chowder though!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Eugh, I couldnt eat anything with seafood in it.
I dont even eat Prawns/Shrimp


----------



## MommaAlexis

There's potato chowder too, which is yummy. I miss sushi and escargot and lobster sooooo much right now!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ooh, does that have cheese in it?


----------



## MommaAlexis

I imagine it wouldn't be hard to add cheese to it. It often gets small bits of bacon added into it here too.


----------



## Queen Bee.

omg sounds really good! I want a munchy now but not sure what


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I make potato soup that's like a chowder with bacon and cheese and green onion in it. Yum! This was a classic chowder...thick, with a base of heavy cream and butter. Had chunks of chicken, pieces of bacon, and sweet corn in it. Heaven!!!

Right now, I'm eating snapea crisps...nom nom nom!!


----------



## flapjack10

Mmmm all sounds good! :D xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

sounds really good pinkii


----------



## dontworry

Annie I love those snappea crisps! The ones they sell for you to put in salads? I just eat them out of the bag haha. So yummy. I ended up making mac and cheese for lunch, and when I was doing the dishes, I discovered I've got a leak under the sink, so I'm cleaning out under there and moving on to my cabinets as well! Bit of deep cleaning, woo!


----------



## gizette

dontworry said:


> Annie I love those snappea crisps! The ones they sell for you to put in salads? I just eat them out of the bag haha. So yummy. I ended up making mac and cheese for lunch, and when I was doing the dishes, I discovered I've got a leak under the sink, so I'm cleaning out under there and moving on to my cabinets as well! Bit of deep cleaning, woo!

Oh my god, you're making me hungry. And then you sort of killed it with the leaky sink. Is it an easy fix??


----------



## dontworry

Hahaha, I have no idea about the sink. I can't even see where its leaking from. I mopped up all of the water with a towel (which was DISGUSTING - the water had been there for a bit because I almost never open my cupboards under there unless I'm changing the trash bag!) and now I've got a fan blowing on it. We'll be gone most of Tues, Wed and Thurs and then after that I'll have to arrange for my landlord to come out and take a look at it (which sucks because he lives all the way in San Diego, which is like 3 hours away!). Blah maybe one of my friends can look at it.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I had some BBQ'd chicken, steamed carrots and sauce-y rice with some crunchy Cheetos on the side! I'll post some pictures of some strictly Canadian type foods/drinks on the FB soon. Like bagged milk, poutine and beaver tails. :)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yes, Jess!! I eat them out of the bag too...like healthier Cheetos!


----------



## dontworry

YEAH! They are delish. I eat regular fresh snap peas/sugar peas like that too, lmao. 

I have a migraine really bad because my friend had to come over to fix my sink, and they brought my Chicken (Kyha lol) and he was in a nasty mood, screaming at everyone and everything. I hope Terr was able to sleep okay. :( 

On the plus-ish side - I'm not really spotting anymore? Like there's nothing at all... I took off the pad to tempt fate lmao. Wonder what will happen.


----------



## Hit Girl

Annie, you are amazing. Truly amazing. :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Alex, in what world is an onion bigger than an avocado? :haha: That is one big-ass onion! You're almost onto the next one. Woohoo!

Welcome Lauren! :)

I will endeavour to get a bump pic on here very soon.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha I'll be a sweet potato in a couple hours!!


----------



## Smile181c

Happy sweet potato week Alex! xx


----------



## Hit Girl

And happy avocado to you, Chloe! :)


----------



## Smile181c

Oh yeah! I may try an avacado this week just for kicks :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

I bought a few this week just for the hell of it. :) Have always loved avocado on toast.


----------



## dontworry

Avocado on toast with a bit of salt and pepper.... mmmm! 
I'm finally off to bed. Goodnight lovelies! <3


----------



## Hit Girl

Nighty night Jess! xxx


----------



## Smile181c

I've never tried it so will be a first!

Night Jess :flower:


----------



## Hit Girl

You've never had one before? I hope you like it. They are SO good for you!


----------



## Laura91

fumbles said:


> I was just about to throw the test in the bin, when I looked at it one more time and there was a faint second line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I then realized that I hadn't waited the suggested time before looking at the test!! :dohh:

Yay *Fumbles*! :yipee: x




flapjack10 said:


> P.S Jess I love that you're picking up our UK slang! I could teach you a few! In Liverpool we say when someone is thick or annoying that they are a 'meff'. Saying meff gives me so much satisfaction haha!

*Flapjack* - In Yorkshire 'meff' generally means like... scruff? I actually can't think of another proper word to describe it :rofl:! I'll have to come back to that one x 




Queen Bee. said:


> uk ladies!
> have you seen the dont stop me now?
> thats on sky1 right now
> Its sooo good

I started recording it but it kept clashing :haha: I record too much! x




gizette said:


> *knock knock*
> I'm new here, can I sit at your lunch table?

:hi: I'm Laura, 20 and I suppose TTC (although OH thinks NTNP ;)) x


*Pinkiie* - Glad you had a good time at the wedding :thumbup:

*HG* & *Chloe* - How are you two? x


----------



## Laura91

MommaAlexis said:


> Add me on Fb and I'll add you to the secret group.

Just added :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Hi Laura, I'm okay thanks :D


----------



## Laura91

I just posted in Jess' journal about our different accents.. I really wanna know what everyone sounds like :blush: I just went on Youtube and found a random girls 'Accent Challenge' who is from where I'm from..:


Spoiler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi9FDTM-Y_s

Mine's quite dull to be fair :haha:

Anyone else wanna show their accent? :flower:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hit Girl said:


> Annie, you are amazing. Truly amazing. :hugs:

Haha, thanks. Not sure what I did, but I'll take it! :hugs: What a way to start my day...! :0)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Laura, I have a pretty "vanilla" accent...good old Midwestern accent! Here's a link to a central Illinois accent like mine!

https://https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kVHD0pXVJZk


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies and welcome Lauren! :hi:

I've been away all weekend, at Cheerleading Nationals (my job is a cheerleading coach!) It was awesome, 4 Nationals Championship titles, 2 Grand Champion titles and was so much fun! Was difficult being on my feet all weekend though, eating badly, hardly any sleep etc.. as my Mum says 'it's not good for a pregnant woman!' ha ha!

All this talk of food is making me hungry! nom nom

Hope everyone is well today, I have lots of TV catching up to do this evening, and have to go food shopping, but am not going to buy anymore tests, have deffo banned myself from poas anymore! :haha:

It's a beautiful day again, yay! xxx


----------



## nlk

hi everyone!!

the accent challenge is a great idea...when i get some time free i might do it?! i would try to find someone with a similar accent to me and upload that, but im originally from essex, and now living in the midlands, so ive sort of formed my own accent :haha: but i hate hearing myself!!

pops, your job sounds amazing! tiring, but so cool!

im sooo hungry right now...all this talk has made me hungry! i dont really eat fast food though, but really wanting some right now! but i guess i'll settle for some honey toast :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Did I get kicked from the facebook group?


----------



## Amythest

Hi my name is Amy
Is there any room for one more in here? :blush: 
My DH and I have been TTC since September last year. All you gals seem so lovely and no1 knows we are trying! It'd be nice to have some others to talk to :) :dust: xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

welcome to the crazyness Amythest :wave:


----------



## Bergebabe

hiya - hows my favourite group of chataholics? 

you have certainly been busy since i was last on, that was quite a catch up read lol. luckily i did it while muncing on a massive coronation chicken baguette so wasnt salivating too much at all the food talk! 


can i join the fb group please? how do i find it? alex, i added you on fb but im not sure if you'll know who i am, my names not on bnb, its very unusual so dont want it shwoing in a public forum until im out of the baby making closet! 

annie, im glad your planning to start ttc straight away and not letting it get to you too much. you will make a fab mummy and im sure you will have your sticky one in no time at all xxxx

hg & alex, time is going so fast! a sweet potato is actually quite big, how scary! 

pops, your weekend sounds great, do you get some time to relax now?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hi: Amy!! Welcome! This group is awesome!!!

My name is Annie, DH and I have been TTC since January! :0) No one knows we're trying either.


----------



## Smile181c

I didn't know we had a fb group??


----------



## Bergebabe

ooooh and welcome to Gizette and amethyst!!!!!!

amethyst, youve come to the right place for a good chin wag i promise you xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Jess just made it last night.
If you ladies message me your facebook I'll invite you to it :)


----------



## Smile181c

Oh :haha: there was me thinking I'd been left behind! 

I'll PM you now QB :)


----------



## Bergebabe

will pm you now qb!

was also going to say to you - i have some ic tests at home that im happy to post to you if you cant get out and get a test? if you want them just pm your address to me x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Incredibly nice of you berge!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I guessed it was you even at seven AM, but compared your display pictures to be sure haha. I added you! :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Chloe I didn't know if it was through here or second tri that we knew each other so I didn't add you! My bad! Added now!


----------



## Smile181c

Haha it's fine - QB added me earlier, but it's still not showing up? Stupid iPhone :dohh:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Jess needs to approve it first :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Annie your video didn't work for me, I did a high school exchange to Iowa though so I guess your accent is similar. We took a day trip to Chicago, I loved it!

I don't know if this will work, so bear with me, this is how I talk :rofl: :blush:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/6Mf1K13X6fI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## sharonfruit

okay here


----------



## sharonfruit

This is how my OH talks, God knows how our baby will talk. It probably will just be like... What?!

:rofl:


----------



## MommaAlexis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JRzjvFa_lc

OMG, this guy actually looks/sounds exactly like a very close friend of mine! 
And yes, people do actually wear stuff like that sometimes. Don't hate. It's cold here and those hats are warm. We do have bagged milk lol.


----------



## sharonfruit

Those hats are all the range over here in the winter, OH had one a couple of years ago :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay, Just got done painting my nails Ester colors..


----------



## pops23

Hi Amy!! Job is awesome, thank you, I feel horrendous today though, so so tired!!

Whats this facebook group? add me add me!!  

Telling the MIL tonight about being up the duff, actually really nervous, don't know why!! Did a lazy food shop earlier, ready meals all week, I love cooking but cannot be bothered this week! naughty but nevermind, lasagne and salad for dins tonight

PS - my accent is a non accent as far as I'm concerned, I'm from London therefore don't think I really have one :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

Haha wa just about to say exactly the same! Surrey and london = standard english = no accent lol well apart from english to those of u from elsewhere ha


----------



## MommaAlexis

London accents are sooo cute !!


----------



## dontworry

I love those accent challenges! My family in Illinois sounds just like the ones you posted, Annie! My aunt, uncle and two cousins all live there. :)

Welcome Amy!! 

Victoria, your job sounds like so much fun! I bet you were exhausted coming home though. Did someone add you to the FB group yet?? I don't see any Victorias!

Chloe - I COMPLETELY forgot I had you as a friend!! :dohh::dohh::dohh: I'm glad you're in there now! Forgive me! Lol I also changed the settings so that anyone can add people, so we don't have to wait around for the American to get out of bed to press "Accept" lmfao. 

Shar - I love that accent. I want to talk like that. Lmao.

Alex, love the Canadian you posted. He's cute!! 

Jenni - I painted my nails pink the other day and I loooove it! Very bright and girly lol. Did you want to be added to the FB group?


----------



## flapjack10

Are you sure you guys don't have cockney accents? Haha! I used to go out with a lad from Brixton and I used to make him say, "Sweet as a nut!" all the time! 

xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

Haha no i definitely dont but oh family are from east london and he has a proper cockney accent lol. Sometimes when he gets excited i cant understand him lmao


----------



## flapjack10

Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves - get on it! Channel Five! :D


----------



## sharonfruit

Did anyone watch My Murder on BBC3? x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

No I didn't had homework to do Shar


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Well everyone, I've gone and made it to 12 weeks :) it feels like I've reached a milestone! I've got my scan tomorrow. I'm excited to get my official due date and find out how many are in there but I'm slightly nervous too. I just hope everything is ok with bubs. I'm gunna take my hubby and my mum with me. My mum is so excited, she's like a child at Christmas! It's going to be her first grandchild, bless her. Hubby is excited too but like me, he just wants to know everything is ok. Ill pop on here tomorrow abd update you all!!

Hope everyone else is ok

X


----------



## flapjack10

Whoop whoop BBH! Congrats on 12 weeks! Can't wait to see your scan pic! xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

how exciting bbh!!! let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Congratulations on 12 weeks BBH! Good luck for the scan! X


----------



## Hit Girl

I can't believe BBH is already at 12 weeks!!!


----------



## Laura91

Ooh lots to catch up on :D



Amythest said:


> Hi my name is Amy
> Is there any room for one more in here? :blush:
> My DH and I have been TTC since September last year. All you gals seem so lovely and no1 knows we are trying! It'd be nice to have some others to talk to :) :dust: xx

:hi: Hi Amy, I'm Laura - 20. I've been TTC/NTNP since coming off the pill in August 2011 x



flapjack10 said:


> Are you sure you guys don't have cockney accents? Haha! I used to go out with a lad from Brixton and I used to make him say, "Sweet as a nut!" all the time!
> 
> xxx

:haha:!



sharonfruit said:


> Did anyone watch My Murder on BBC3? x

No, T decided to tell me when it was in the last 5 mins that he wanted to watch it and that it was supposed to be really good :shrug: x



BabyBumpHope said:


> Well everyone, I've gone and made it to 12 weeks :) it feels like I've reached a milestone! I've got my scan tomorrow. I'm excited to get my official due date and find out how many are in there but I'm slightly nervous too. I just hope everything is ok with bubs. I'm gunna take my hubby and my mum with me. My mum is so excited, she's like a child at Christmas! It's going to be her first grandchild, bless her. Hubby is excited too but like me, he just wants to know everything is ok. Ill pop on here tomorrow abd update you all!!
> Hope everyone else is ok
> X

Wow that's gone real quick! Can't wait to see a picture :thumbup: x


Hope everyone's okay? x


----------



## Sharris

Hi everyone, I am new to all of this, and I recently started feeling my clock ticking too... it doesn't help my best friend, an old dear friend, and my sister in law just have baby boys, another sister in law is pregnant with a girl! It seems like everyone I know is pregnant or just had a baby and I can't hardly think of anyone I know that doesn't have kids! My husband and I got married 2.11.12, and neither of us have any children. But we have never used anything to prevent pregnancy and hope we will be blessed one day soon! :)


----------



## Laura91

:hi: Hi Sharris


----------



## flapjack10

Hi Sharris! Here's to your BFP soon! 

I know how you feel my SIL is pg with twins and it's all babies, babies, babies EVERYWHERE!

:)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hi: Sharris!


----------



## Sharris

Hi Laura91 :wave:

Hi flapjack10 :wave: ty & you too! (i know it's so disheartening isn't it :( and hard not to be oh so excited for the new mommy's to be :/ )

Hi xopiinkiieox :wave:


----------



## MommaAlexis

We're sticking around here as good luck charms and motivators LOL! By that, I mean because we're addicted to this thread and need an excuse to stay.


----------



## flapjack10

We love you preggo girls because we know what you've been through and love to hear what you're going through.


----------



## Sharris

MommaAlexis said:


> We're sticking around here as good luck charms and motivators LOL! By that, I mean because we're addicted to this thread and need an excuse to stay.

It's much easier to be happy for ladies on this site.. Congratulations by the way! :thumbup:

Just for my sisters in law, bestie, and old friend, they werent trying at all and well, it stinks :( ive never tried to get prego, but ive never used birth control either.. im just getting paranoid i guess :wacko:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Speaking of, you ladies are gonna make me late for work. Ugggh these nine hour shifts will be the death of me! Eat, sleep, work. That's all I do! LOL


----------



## Sharris

MommaAlexis said:


> Speaking of, you ladies are gonna make me late for work. Ugggh these nine hour shifts will be the death of me! Eat, sleep, work. That's all I do! LOL


I hope you have a good day at work :)


----------



## LLM1994

Sorry to bother you, but I'm new on here and didn't know where to post...maybe one of you could help me? Just need a little bit of hope + support, sorry to be a pain x

I am ttc and I am 10 dpo and these are the symptoms iv been having during this TWW..

- mild cramps/twinges in uterus
-mild back pain
- quick sharp pain in vagina(tmi) sorry lol
- creamy,snot like CM, slightly yellow colour at times?
-thrush (for the first time ever)
-headaches
-heartburn
-itchy
-sore/tingly boobs, slightly bigger too
-constantly hungry (never this hungry! not even when af is due)
-constantly tired
-restless sleep
-craving lilt fizzy pop? usually don't even like it

However, I did a test today and it was a BFN :'( but since I am only 10dpo do you think there's still some hope that I could be pregnant? Maybe test in a few days?xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Aw Sharris it will happen for you too :hugs:

Hi LLM - those symptoms sound good. What tests are you using? Dfferent HPTs pick up different HCG levels so it may not pick up that early? I suggest using a FRER or wait until AF is due. Are you using OPKs or did you just guess your O date?

Like we say all the time - you're not out until the witch shows!


----------



## Sharris

Thanks flapjack10 :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Sooo after sleeping 16 hours straight, I think its time to go outside and catch the last of the sun! :haha: :D


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Wow, queen, that's one hell of a sleep! Hope you feel all refreshed

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

I was soooo very tired!
I barely got any sleep the night before.
Also such a day planned for tomorrow!
BBQ and a nice hike up the hill :D


----------



## dontworry

Woohoo on 12 weeks for BBH! :happydance:Looking forward to hearing about the scan. :)

Welcome to Sharris! I hope you get your BFP very soon! I'm Jess and we're NTNP/TTC as well! This is our 5th cycle and I'm going through a sort of limbo at the moment - its all very confusing! I'm trying to learn how my body works but it isn't cooperating! Lol!

LLM - Flapjack/Lizzy is right! Maybe try a different brand of test in a few days? We all get the temptation to test early so we know how you're feeling! Lol

As for me - I have SO MUCH TO DO today!! Its a nice change but - and I hate to say this - the rain is making everything difficult! I am really anxious because we are taking my baby (my dog lol) to my MIL's for two nights and three days while Terr & I go visit family and friends in town. I refuse to leave him at home by himself in the rain so he has to stay with them, but I'm really worried because they have 3 dogs and I'm scared they won't all get along, or my MIL will just throw Crook in the garage or something... I know that sounds terrible and she's not a bad person, but I am so nervous!! I hope they treat him right. I am packing his bed and his food bowls so he has something familiar when he's there... Poo. It's gonna be so sad driving away. :( 

On the NTNP front: I have no idea what the funk my body is doing right now. I was really bummed because last night I had a bit more blood than spotting last night when I wiped (there was never anything on the pad) so I gave up and assumed AF was finally here... well, now there's nothing again!! GRAWR! Someone slap my body and tell it to stop messing me about!


----------



## sharonfruit

> As for me - I have SO MUCH TO DO today!! Its a nice change but - and I hate to say this - the rain is making everything difficult! I am really anxious because we are taking my baby (my dog lol) to my MIL's for two nights and three days while Terr & I go visit family and friends in town. I refuse to leave him at home by himself in the rain so he has to stay with them, but I'm really worried because they have 3 dogs and I'm scared they won't all get along, or my MIL will just throw Crook in the garage or something... I know that sounds terrible and she's not a bad person, but I am so nervous!! I hope they treat him right. I am packing his bed and his food bowls so he has something familiar when he's there... Poo. It's gonna be so sad driving away.

Oh Jess :hugs: I've never left my pup for more than a night, and in June OH and I are going away for 2 weeks and I will be leaving him with my mum the whole time. I am so scared and worried about something stupid, like he'll forget who I am! :rofl:

I know she will take good care of him, I hope your MIL gives your pup lots of good attention!

PS - Will you please test!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

how was your midwife appt Shar?


----------



## dontworry

I want to test but I don't want to waste it! Lmao on the other hand, I know that if I were to test right now and get a negative, my period would probably come on fully today, lol. That's how it always works!!


----------



## sharonfruit

> how was your midwife appt Shar?

It was okay thanks!

The regular midwife wasn't there for some reason so I had a different midwife, she was an African lady and she was very slow - but thorough. It was pretty boring, just a lot of form filling in, but she has done the referrals for my consultant appointment and 12 week scan, so thats the important bits! I've got another appt in 3 weeks time, where they will do my bloods etc. And the hospital appointments will come in the post :thumbup: x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Glad it went well!
cant wait to see your bubs in ultrasound pics! =]


----------



## sharonfruit

I posted my 8 week scan pic in my journal yesterday! X


----------



## Queen Bee.

oh must have missed it will look at it now :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww just seen your lil bub! what a cutie!


----------



## dontworry

Got a negative, Shar! Maybe this will con AF out of hiding. :shrug:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hi girls! I hope I can join you at the end of May. :) DH and I had a pregnancy 'scare' this past weekend, and finding out we weren't pregnant forced us to make a few decisions. :) We've decided to ditch the condoms completely in a couple of cycles, and just see what happens. According to FF, that cycle will start 20th May. :) I hope you'll have me. I'm so excited!


----------



## Queen Bee.

welcome Mrsswaffer! :wave:
You'll enjoy the lot of us! Crazyness! :D


----------



## dontworry

Welcome, Rebekah! :haha: I'm Jess from the BnB Ace Gang. ;) We would LOVE to have you here!! So pleased you'll be joining us in the NTNP zone!


----------



## Sharris

I have a Question... What exactly is cm? (Possible tmi...) Is it when u feel like your about to start af, or like wet kinda like you peed yourself a little? I feel stupid but I just don't know :/


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thanks Jess! I thought I recognised your screen name. :)


----------



## pops23

:hi: Hi everyone!!

Welcome Sharris, LLM and Mrsswaffer

LLM - I had a shooting pain in my vagina 3 days before I got my BFP, was definitely a symptom for me, Keep testing and fingers crossed you get your BFP real soon!

Sharris, have you started charting to check you are BDing at the right time or are you just going with the flow? 

mrsswaffer, great news that you are going to start TTC in May, so glad we can share our journey with you  If it wasn't for these girls I would have gone mad when I first came off the pill, then started trying, then got my BFP (thanks Alex by the way for being online right when I needed someone :winkwink:)

Is everyone else loving how beautiful the weather is in the UK right now? after such a cold winter it's so nice for it to be warm, puts me in a goood mood! xxx


----------



## pops23

Sharris said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to all of this, and I recently started feeling my clock ticking too... it doesn't help my best friend, an old dear friend, and my sister in law just have baby boys, another sister in law is pregnant with a girl! It seems like everyone I know is pregnant or just had a baby and I can't hardly think of anyone I know that doesn't have kids! My husband and I got married 2.11.12, and neither of us have any children. But we have never used anything to prevent pregnancy and hope we will be blessed one day soon! :)




Sharris said:


> I have a Question... What exactly is cm? (Possible tmi...) Is it when u feel like your about to start af, or like wet kinda like you peed yourself a little? I feel stupid but I just don't know :/

CM is cervical mucus and it comes in all different forms. Generally after AF it is dry, then gets sticky, then watery when you start to become fertile. It's like egg white when you are most fertile, lovely!! Some women have more than others, so you may notice it when you go the bathroom, or need to do a little digging to work out what you have going on :winkwink: xx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hi: mrs!! Welcome! I'm going back to TTC in May as well...hoping we both get BFPs quickly! This group is the best...everyone is lovely and helpful, and we literally have zero drama! All love and support! :0)


----------



## mrsswaffer

:hugs: Thanks girls. We're not going to actively TTC to start off - DH and I quite like the idea of a happy 'accident'. If it happens, it happens. We won't prevent it! :)


----------



## sharonfruit

> Thanks girls. We're not going to actively TTC to start off - DH and I quite like the idea of a happy 'accident'. If it happens, it happens. We won't prevent it!

It's lovely that way, then its still a huge surprise :cloud9: I remember OH's face when I told him I was pg when we were very much NTNP - well, he was :rofl:


----------



## Sharris

pops23 said:


> Sharris said:
> 
> 
> CM is cervical mucus and it comes in all different forms. Generally after AF it is dry, then gets sticky, then watery when you start to become fertile. It's like egg white when you are most fertile, lovely!! Some women have more than others, so you may notice it when you go the bathroom, or need to do a little digging to work out what you have going on :winkwink: xx
> 
> We're more NTNP than TTC I think... so I haven't started charting and I'm not sure how you do that lol I just have an app on my cell called My Days and so far it's predicting my fertile days, AF and O day.. but this is the first "month" we're TTC or whatever.. DH says he just wants a :baby: but im sure he doesnt want me to tape him down on my fertile days.. it'd probably feel like a chore lol! I gues he'd rather it be a surprise but I'm worried if I don't pay attention, it won't happen..Click to expand...


----------



## Hit Girl

A massive warm and cuddly welcome to the newbies! :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Sharris, I have that same app on my phone and I was using it to chart my fertile days. I was also temping too and I recorded the temps in the app. Very useful!


----------



## Sharris

Hit Girl said:


> Sharris, I have that same app on my phone and I was using it to chart my fertile days. I was also temping too and I recorded the temps in the app. Very useful!

Thank you, somehow knowing it helped you (Congrats btw ^-^) actually kinda makes me excited.. I guess knowing the app is accurate at least for someone I can talk to helps!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I used the very scientific method of BD'ing twice a day the day my AF stopped for three weeks... LOL. Not that I'm super fertile, we just BD'd like CRAZY! Hahaha. I got all negatives until like 20dpo I guess lol. Now I'm finding out the gender in 4 days!! Eeeeek! Welcome newbies! I don't even know what we'd do if someone came in here starting drama. We'd all probably ignore them lol. It annoys us all! I rarely venture out into the rest of BnB because of it. Someone always has an issue with my way of thinking lol!


----------



## Sharris

Since this is pretty much our first month, as soon as :witch: comes and goes, I plan on every other day up to and including at least the My Days est. O day, I've got my last 3 cycles loaded in and I know it's updated itself so I feel a little more confident about the process :winkwink: I don't want to get into temping and fertility monitors yet, I'm not very comfortable with them :/ are you supposed to BD all month every other day?

P.S. My Days said I should have started yesterday.. so it should be any day now :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

I chart already, so I know exactly when I ovulate, and when AF is due. So, when we start NTNP, if the mood happens to strike DH and I in my fertile time, we'll just carry on and see what happens. I think maybe after a few months, if we're not pregnant, we'll start actively trying. Only time will tell I guess! :)

It's nice to be here, girls - thanks for the warm welcome. :hugs:


----------



## fumbles

Yeah my tests got darker yesterday! How's everyone doing? welcome to the newbies!!

I'm a hormonal crazy person! is anyone else a bit mental??

:flower:


----------



## flapjack10

Hi Mrsswaffer! :wave:

I'm a mixture of NTNP/TTC because I'm cool as a cucumber when we're BDing and having fun with NTNP! As soon as the TWW starts I'm a POAS crazy TTC person haha! 

C'est la vie!

I have FF on my phone, which helps me keep track of everything.

Basically I'm in denial about how crazy I am! Hence why I'm on here lol!:haha:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

We used OPKs for my last cycle (cycle 3 of TTC). We only BDed once that cycle because DH and I were both sick and I was out of town for work quite a bit...and we got our first BFP. So, I swear by OPKs! I just ordered 50 on amazon.com for $12 or something like that. Work like a charm!

Since my beanie didn't stick, we fully plan on using OPKs when we go back to TTC in May because they worked so well!


----------



## pops23

fumbles said:


> Yeah my tests got darker yesterday! How's everyone doing? welcome to the newbies!!
> 
> I'm a hormonal crazy person! is anyone else a bit mental??
> 
> :flower:

uh yes!! totally mental! I ended up taking 9 tests!! :rofl:

seriously, we can be crazy together xxx


----------



## pops23

mrsswaffer said:


> I chart already, so I know exactly when I ovulate, and when AF is due. So, when we start NTNP, if the mood happens to strike DH and I in my fertile time, we'll just carry on and see what happens. I think maybe after a few months, if we're not pregnant, we'll start actively trying. Only time will tell I guess! :)
> 
> It's nice to be here, girls - thanks for the warm welcome. :hugs:

I was temping and charting thinking it would help me work out when I o'd etc.. but pretty much got it all wrong, thought I'd o'd on cd17, then got my BFP at what would have been 9dpo but it was crazy dark and a digi put me at 2-3 weeks pg! so clearly got it all wrong despite charting. In the end it just happened and I have no idea when, so definitely go with the flow for a while and I'm sure it will happen nice and quickly for you  In the meantime enjoy BDing!! :sex:


----------



## flapjack10

pops23 said:


> fumbles said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my tests got darker yesterday! How's everyone doing? welcome to the newbies!!
> 
> I'm a hormonal crazy person! is anyone else a bit mental??
> 
> :flower:
> 
> uh yes!! totally mental! I ended up taking 9 tests!! :rofl:
> 
> seriously, we can be crazy together xxxClick to expand...

I think that's quite tame for BnB standards! :rofl:


----------



## Queen Bee.

I wanted to let you ladies know as of yesterday, we are WTT. :nope:


----------



## flapjack10

Oh no, what happened? :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hubby decided he wants to wait, says he wants to give it sometime then try again,
and that he wants to enjoy just us for a while longer.


----------



## flapjack10

How do you feel about that? I can understand why he feels that way. I felt that way until my OH finally wore me down lol!

I hope you're ok... xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Its kinda upsetting, since we were going to start officially trying and he just changed his mind. :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is everying today/night?


----------



## MommaAlexis

:hugs: Queen Bee, bring him around some REALLY adorable kids. See if that helps muahaha!
I seem fine again today, so going to try to head to work again. Missed two days already! Blah! Oh well, can't be helped. Work is very unhappy about it though. I was throwing up all day/night for almost 3 days though, they really can't expect me to come in!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Alex: Im really hoping once his sister pops out that baby boy next month he will come round to the idea :D Also glad to hear you are starting to feel better, I read somewhere that says you are suppsoed to eat 6 small meals a day to help prevent it!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe Alex, Hope you start feeling better.


----------



## Bergebabe

aww qb thats a bugger!! im sure your sister in laws baby will get him broody xxx

alex glad ur feeling better!


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs: Miranda I'm sure cuddles with is new nephew will make him a broody boy! xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

I really hope so.
But at the sametime I hate when we are around family with a new baby,
Because everyone is like... When are you having one of your own?
Or, you guys look good with a baby you should have one!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sorry to hear QB! It's very frustrating to hear "when are you having a baby?", especially when you've BEEN trying or WANT to try!!!

Some people just don't think about those things. My mom was after me this last weekend about it...and all I kept thinking was "if only you knew what was happening to me right now...!" 

Chin up! You will have the most beautiful baby soon...! I know that doesn't help take the edge off, but it gives you something to look forward to! :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thank you ladies.
I'd probably be having a melt down right now if it weren't for all your kind words! :hugs:


----------



## pops23

Sorry to hear OH has changed his mind, definitely convince him with some cute bubs, but definitely really enjoy each other in the meantime, for soon enough you will be growing your bean and then there will be 3 of you! Xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Sorry to hear he feels that way, Miranda. It'll just take some time and he will get there. I understand what you're saying though, about not liking being around other people and their babies, or even hearing that people have fallen pregnant. The great thing is that you haven't got the issue of your biological clock ticking loudly in your ear. A lot of my friends are really freaking out about that (not that they really should - but they haven't found a special fella yet). Everything will turn out just fine. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks HG. and happy 17 weeks :D


Felt baby kick yet?


----------



## Hit Girl

Awww, thank you. 

I think I did yesterday. I have been feeling a few little kicks/movements over the last week but then sometimes I fart and wonder if that's all it was.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yay for baby moving!!! That's amazing!!

But...:rofl:! The way you said that had me laughing out loud! :0)


----------



## Hit Girl

Seriously, that's what it's like. :haha: I'm seeing my obs this afternoon and I've got a whole list of questions for her, including 'where exactly should I feel for bub?' and good sleeping positions to alleviate my hip pain. I got my hair cut and coloured yesterday (using a demi-permanent) so I feel a bit better about myself, especially given I'll be moving over to a whole new decade rather soon. Eeeek!

How are you Annie?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Glad you're feeling good HG! Funny, I always imagine you as a gun toting, mask wearing 12 year old with purple hair! Haha.

I'm good, thanks. Definitely ready for this to be over, and doubly ready for a BFP and a sticky, healthy bean! Thinking very hard about switching OBs, as this whole thing really has me disliking mine. I feel like I shouldn't have to call to get test results...they should call me. And, I had to tell the nurse that I'd experienced a MC today...can't she look at my chart before she calls me?! Maybe I'm being too sensitive, but I am pretty mad about it, and DH is FURIOUS...

How's everyone else? Haha.


----------



## Hit Girl

You have every right to be pissed about that. Hell, I would be! How did you find your ob? Was it a recommendation? I found mine through my lovely GP (she said she was excellent and thought she would be a really good fit for me) and then I looked the obs up on Google - checked forums etc.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Well girls, yesterday was scan day and.......

.......twins!!!!! :twinboys:

We are both still in shock. We had joked about having twins but as there's none in the family we never thought it would happen. I couldn't see the screen properly at first. The sonographer told us there was two in there and I thought she was joking - until I managed to see the screen and saw our beautiful babies bouncing around in there!! Oh my god!! Haha.

They have brought my dates forward by 6 days too so I'm now 13 weeks and 1 day. Due 3rd October but they have said I'll not be allowed to go past 38 weeks, so they'll be september babies. I honestly can't believe it!

Alex - you should start a business with this psychic mind of yours! You guessed I'd get my BFP and at the same time you said there were twins lurking!

Hubby's face was a picture throughout the whole scan! I couldn't stop crying. I thought I was going to hyperventilate! The lady said our twins look healthy and are good sizes too. I'm so happy right now, but so scared! 

We are now having to think of twin travel systems, more nursery furniture, etc. Luckily we've just bought a bigger family car with enough room for two car seats.

Oh yeah - they've said they are non identical which is the safest type of twins to have in terms of complications. I'm supposed to be bridesmaid at the end of July! I'll be 31 weeks with 2 babies - dear god!!! Haha

Hope everyone else is ok

X


----------



## Sharris

BabyBump I don't know you, but that's AMAZING! Congratulations!! Now you're pregnant with 1 & 2!  Sorry, Twins don't run in our family either but I think they're awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Bergebabe

Bbh oh my god! Thats amazing news congratulations, i know theres lots of joking about it i cant believe alex was right lol. 

Did u watch obem last night woth the twins?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Congrats!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi ladies, i know a few of you on here from around the bnb house and I seriously don't know how I missed this thread..... I'm on here far to often to have missed this....... So I wonder may I join all of you lovely ladies on this one and chat all the silly crazy day to day stuff with all of you and make some new mates pretty PLEASE? 

So if its ok I shall introduce myself!! My name is Erin, I'm 29 this year (eeeek) by the looks of it one of the oldies haha, My Darling Hubby is David and he is my toy boy (only 8 days younger than me ;) ) We started of this crazy baby making journey with NTNP last year wen i came of the pill, got my first ever BFP in sept but sadly lost my lil angel in oct 2011 :( all good now I am expecting my special lil Rainbow baby. I got my BFP on 31st Dec 2011, my journey has been a wee bit crazy but all good .... ive been pushed back a couple of weeks so EDD is now 18/09/2012 and boy I cant wait!! 

Im sending loads of baby :dust: to all of you still trying and ofcourse to everyone with your exciting BFPS !!!

Ps im a bit crazy so brace yourselves :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Laura91

Yay for the twinnies *BBH*! Glad everything went well x

Will we get to see a bump piccy *HG*? x

Sorry about your OH *QB* :hugs: like everyone else said, I think you should bombard him with cute babies :haha: x




xopiinkiieox said:


> Glad you're feeling good HG! Funny, I always imagine you as a gun toting, mask wearing 12 year old with purple hair! Haha.

Me too! :rofl:

I watched OBEM last night *Berg* I felt like I was watching Jeremy Kyle with the couple who had split up numerous times! x

Hi *Erin*! :hi:


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH...... OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!! TWINS!!!! This is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A massive congrats to you and the hubs. I can't imagine how you must have felt when you saw them for the first time. WOWZERS!!!!!

Ezza, just accept it. You are a part of this group. :hugs:

Laura, I'll take one tonight. :)


----------



## nlk

congrats on the twins bbh!! thats so amazing! i cant even think about how much shock i would be in...but i bet its amazing at the same time!!

i cant believe how many bfps are here now...hoping mine wont be too far off as im meeting my FS tomorrow morning! FX'ed!!


----------



## Hit Girl

That's so exciting nlk! I'm sure yours won't be too far off. :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Finally... My bump pic at 17 weeks and 1 day.
 



Attached Files:







hitgirl17weeks1a.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Smile181c

Aw hg I love the wig!! Your bump is gorgeous :D x


----------



## Hit Girl

Thanks Chloe. :) I feel massive.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Yay I'm accepted woot toot thanks!!

Bbhope massive congrats on twinnies that must be so unbeleivably exciting .... I get ur in disbelief .... I know I would be but wat a gift ... 2 for the price of one

Hit girl I love your pic and that is just classic finishing it off with ur true identity!! Brilliant and wow ur bump is beautiful!! Xxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

We needed another Aussie in here. :thumbup:


----------



## Laura91

I knew me and Annie were right ;)! Lovely bump HG x


----------



## nlk

your bump is so cute HG! not huge....perfect!


----------



## Bergebabe

xopiinkiieox said:


> Glad you're feeling good HG! Funny, I always imagine you as a gun toting, mask wearing 12 year old with purple hair! Haha.


me three - and now the bump pic confirms it!!! :haha:

what a lovely bump you have there hg, i cant wait to have a pg bump, though i think it will take me a while to look actually pg as i already have a belly booooo


welcome ezza, glad to have you on board xxx :happydance:


----------



## Hit Girl

Hee hee. Annie's post gave me the idea for the photo. :haha:

Sorry for sounding silly, but is a billy boo a tummy? I wish I knew these things!!! And don't be daft woman. You WILL have a gorgeous bump before you know it.


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH Twins!!!! I can't believe it, so I can imagine how you are feeling! Have you told everyone, after the scan?!

Wow!!

Congratulations!!
I'm a little bit jealous :haha:
A boy and a girl, how perfect!!! I always wanted a twin sister!!

HG :rofl: your wig! Amazing!! And lovely little bump. I'm starting to get a flabby belly - probably because all I have done since I got my BFP is eat. I hope it hardens up and turns into a bump soon though! I'm going on holiday when I'll be about 18 weeks and I hope its a noticeable bump by then otherwise I'm just going to look fat. I've always had a relatively flat tummy, but I carry a lot of fat on my thighs and my bum!! x


----------



## sharonfruit

I got a bit overexcited and assumed you were having a boy and a girl - I think its cos you said they were non-identical!!

Oops xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

BBH: omg!! :happydance:
I knew it was youuu!!
Congrats hun!


----------



## flapjack10

Queen Bee. said:


> I really hope so.
> But at the sametime I hate when we are around family with a new baby,
> Because everyone is like... When are you having one of your own?
> Or, you guys look good with a baby you should have one!

^ Yup get this ALL THE TIME! Especially in work! Why would I tell work colleagues I'm trying for a baby - I do have a few friends from work, but why do people I hardly know ask me this all the time!? :growlmad:

*HG* your bump is cute! I love that you put the wig on! Now I am convinced that is what you look like!

About time you got on here *Erin*?! I don't know how you missed this thread?! :happydance:

And finally... *CONGRATS BBH*! Sooo happy for you!:laugh2:
My SIL has found TAMBA (Twins and Multiple Birth Association) to be quite useful here's there facebook https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Twins-Multiple-Births-Association-Tamba/103579663011034

Here's a taster of things to come... Here's my SIL at 30wks 2days with twins:
 



Attached Files:







30wk2dys.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Queen Bee.

Flapjack: MIL and hubby's Granny know we are trying.
so everytime we go to his grannys she is constantly asking
Or saying things like, you guys must be trying too hard!
MIL just keeps saying it will happen when its meant to happen =|


----------



## flapjack10

_Trying too hard_!!! There's no pleasing some people! :growlmad:

That's why I don't want to tell anyone - except you girls of course! I appreciate your advice!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah!
I don't get it, how do you try too hard? :shrug:


----------



## nlk

i have only told a tiny number of people that we're trying...people that i know wont ask me constantly, or judge. my parents, OHs parents and two of my close friends. i put a lot of thought into who i would tell, because its a big deal going through fertility treatment at 21. people are way to quick to moan...youre not trying hard enough, youre trying to hard (that made me giggle), if its meant to be it will happen...people need to learn to mind their own business!

youre all a fantastic distraction btw. im really meant to be cracking on with my dissertation right now..the first draft is in for today :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL I was just speaking to my aunt on fb.
We were talking there and what does she ask me...
"are you ready to start a family yet?" :haha:


----------



## nlk

ughhhhhh lol. how awkward. i hate people assuming that if we were trying it would have happened already. :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

We are WTT right now, so maybe it would ward off people if I told them that.
Then I will just not say anything bout TTC again LOL

Do you get this as well NLK?


----------



## nlk

i think regardles of what your status is, its rude for people to assume youre at a certain position in your life!

sometimes i get people ask me why we havent started a family yet...normally i get asked why we arent married after four years together....and that we cant even start to think about starting a family until we're married! i dont really respond to it. we were at a party the other day, and OH's cousin has just had a baby. i was having a particularly bad day with it all, and someone came up and just said "dont you ever just get broody? when are you going to have one?" i just wanted to scream that im always broody, and im already trying!!!...but i couldnt so i just smiled awkwardly and shrugged.

i dont think i would have the guts to pry into someones personal life, especially when i dont have a clue about the dynamics of their relationship. but i dont think people do it in a nasty way, so i try to let it go over my head.


----------



## nlk

saying that, the worst bit for me is people telling me i have all the time in the world...i dont. i know that as time goes on, its going to get harder. my cycles have gotten worse and worse over the last few years, and now i dont even ovulate. if its a choice between having a family now, or potentially never, i know what im going to choose.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Woah!
If people only understood the things we go through.
That there are some people who just cannot get pregnant at the drop of a hat!
Its kinda hard for me because everyone in his family seems to be extremely fertile.
Though his granny did tell me that hubby's aunt had trouble conceiving her first but she finally managed :) so gives me hope!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Morning girls.


----------



## Queen Bee.

NLK: I think you should do whatever makes you happy, 
you always have us to talk to, because at the end of the day
only the people going through a similar situation will know what its like
and what you are going through! :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

BBH!!! HAHA!! OMG! That's it, I'm quitting my job and getting a tent!! CONGRATS! and HG Loooooove the wig hehe! Okay I should be getting ready for work you distractors you! Love you girls!


----------



## flapjack10

NLK and QB - At least we've got each other girls! :thumbup:


----------



## TFSGirl

Bwaahahahahha!! BBH that is SO amazing! Congratulations! And Alex, wtf?! Hahahah yoi should definitely get a Miss Chloe tent/hotline lmao too funny.

Welcome to the "new" people!!

AFM, I'm feeling nauseated again, and lazy as all get out. OH just got home from work and is napping and I'm sitting on the couch doing absolutely when I should be doing chores. Blah.


----------



## nlk

definitely!! its nice to not have people tell me im making the wrong decision:haha: i like being able to talk about it whenever, and not be judged. its a shame so many of us dont have that outside BnB, but at least we have it here!

im just hoping the FS tomorrow doesnt refuse to help me because of my age or anything else. i was talking to someone recently who went to the FS and they wouldnt give her any fertility help, despite the fact that she had been trying for over a year, because they deemed her 'too young'...she was 21! thats my only concern right now really. and because the doctor spent 20 minutes quizzing me on mine and OH financial position before he was willing to give me the referral in the first place. i kindly told him to keep his personal opinion to himself, and consider my request from a medical point of view.


----------



## pops23

OMG - I'm away for one day (working i'll have you know!) and sooo much has happened!!

BBH - twins that is amazing!!!! I am so thrilled for you, how exciting! I'm sure you're still in shock but as it sinks in the excitment of buying twice as many baby clothes will as well, yippee!!! Do you think boys/ girls/ boy and girl? Alex, thoughts on this? he he!

HG - Love the pic and the wig, seriously love it, where do you even get a wig like that?

nlk - good luck with the appointment, fingers crossed it goes brilliantly for you!

Erin - I actually thought the other day why the hell aren't you on here! xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

NLK: I cant believe they turned her away because of her age.
I say that fertility doctors should be people who have gone through it in their life!
At least then they would understand! :thumbup:


----------



## Sharris

My SIL just had a baby and they go to our church, every Sunday for weeks we got "you're next" and "when are you gonna have one?" on the other side my BF who had a baby last July told me we don't need to have one yet along with a few other people.. I know you can't please everyone and it really is annoying.. we're just barely thinking about trying and already feel so much pressure :( Only my DH and my MIL know.. it's crazy lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im just glad us girls can stick together and secretly rant about it with ladies who approve of our situations without being judged!


----------



## flapjack10

nlk - you stick to your guns! Good on you! Surely using age must be some form of discrimination when it's not based on anything medical?

It's so strange in my Mum's day it was normal to have a baby at 20-21 and now it's such a no-no! Personally, I didn't want kiddies at 21, but I had only been with OH for a year and I didn't feel ready. I think it'd be crazy for me to have had a baby at 21, but if others want to do it - who am I to judge? Everyone's different! At my age(26), my Mum had a 5 year old and a 1 year old and I wasn't even a twinkle in her eye yet! 

If you feel ready and you're relatively stable (even though look at Alex - she thought she was in a stable relationship and it didn't work out. Her kid is still going to be brought up with love and it seems like it's for the best they broke up anyway) then it's nobody's business!

As for all these people putting pressure on us to pop a baby out! For shame on them all! 

xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That is so true QB


----------



## Queen Bee.

Well said Flapjack! :thumbup:


----------



## Bella932

Hi Id just like to introduce myself.. Newly engaged and NTNP/TTC #1, been off the pill for five weeks now, 5dpo so got 9 days to wait!!

In the mean time, very veiny boobies mmm how attractive. 

Hello to everyone & fingers crossed for all those waiting for a bfp xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hello Bella! :wave: welcome to the madness!

xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hiya bella :wave:

Im Miranda, Im 20 married and currently WTT.

welcome to the group of crazies! :thumbup:


----------



## Bella932

I'll be 20 once I'm married too :D 

Thankyou!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks for the messages everyone - i'll upload some piccies once i get chance!

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im like still amazed you are having twins lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I can't believe i'm pregnant, never mind carrying two babies! I don't think it'll sink in til they are here in September! Here are their photos. Theres one of each twin then heres a photo of their two heads with the membrane in the middle seperating them. On one of the twin's pics the other one's head is in the shot - like it was stealing the limelight! haha

We went to see the consultant today to have a chat and she said that theres still 10% chance they could be identical! :shrug: And shes also told us to have everything on standby from 28 weeks onwards incase they decide to come early. Thats only 15 weeks away! Oh my god!! :dohh:

x
 



Attached Files:







twins2.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 11









twins3.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 10









twins.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Queen Bee.

You might beat Alex in the arrival! lol

I want bump pictures!! :D

OMG Im sooo excited for you!!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thannks queen :) I forgot to take a recent bump picture with everything that has gone on! I'll have to take one and upload it for you!

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thank you! :)

Sooo have you decided on any names yet?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

We have a boys name and a girls name picked (decided on those before we were TTC). Now we are gunna have to think of more just incase

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im hoping you have a boy and girl :D
Then you get both!


----------



## boofangie

congrats BBH on the twins, i know its a little late! still can't believe it! Alex's physic powers are crazy! 

hope all the girls are okay! Cant believe were 9BFPs down!  
all my love to you all xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Boof: Tww yet?


----------



## boofangie

due tomorrow :-( we didn't get to BDing last month! :-( well we did once but he didn't want to finish in the foof hahah ;-) (tmi very sorry!) but yeah, ill be seeing her tomorrow :-(

how you doing? xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im doing ok, Hubby decided we are currently WTT.
so just waiting it out now I guess  but what can ya do


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG BBH congrats on the twins


----------



## sharonfruit

Awwww BBH they are so adorable xxx


----------



## dontworry

I'm back from my mini-vacay visiting with friends, and Auntie Flow showed up full force! Which puts my last cycle at 49 days, lmao. Oh well - at least she's here now and I can get it over with and onto the next month. :)

Bella - Welcome!! I hope your journey to mommyhood is short as can be. :)

fumbles - what day shall I put you down for your BFP?? I can't remember!

Miranda - my friend's little sister was asking me all weekend when I was having a baby, and I felt so sad because my AF just had come on and we are now going onto our 6th cycle. :'( I definitely can relate. 

Hit Girl - what color did you go with your hair?? Also, that Bump Pic is PRICELESS! You are one hot mama! 

BBH - Congrats on the twins, lovely!! That is so amazing! Your life just changed forever! They already look beautiful... wow you're going to get so big! Completely jealous!

Erin - WELCOME!! I've added you to our preggo list on the front page! :D

Natalie - I feel SO much of what you're feeling! Most of my OH's family is really religious, and despite us being in a committed relationship for over three years, we're not even allowed to sleep in the same bed together while we're visiting them!! We're living in sin, and the thought of having babies while we're not married is so horrible to them! I do believe that it is my right as a living, breathing human being whether or not I want to get married or procreate, isn't it?! GAH it just blows my mind. Do you mind if I ask how you found out you had PCOS? My cycles are going wacky and it's always in the back of my brain that I might have it, but have never been seen about it. Don't feel obligated to answer, lol, just tell me to bugger off! <3

Jenni - how have you been? :) Did you want to join the Facebook group we've got going on? I can PM you my full name so you can find me!

Angie - We miss you! Stop working so much, will you!!  I love when you say foof, bahaha!

Everyone - has anyone's ages changed from the front page? Lol I noticed that Natalie said she was 21 so I changed her's already, but let me know!! I forget to update it! 


WOW I think I got everyone... stop chatting so much while I'm away!! Lmao.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

My age hasn't changed, but I'd say I'm full on TTC now, rather than NTNP! :0)


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, those piccies are INCREDIBLE!! I was really hoping you'd have some ultrasound images to show us. It's so fascinating and truly wonderful. :hugs:

Jess, I miss you! You are too lovely.

Annie, yay for TTC!!!


----------



## dontworry

Thank you, Annie! :) And I miss you too, Hit Girl! I am in awe of how fast this time has gone by... you're already past 17 weeks!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg I go to sleep on the other side of the world to most of u and wake up and have 5 pages to catch up on ..... Crazy!! So I'm on my phone and it's just too hard to write back to all of but wanna say I'm loving this thread to the MAX!! Keep it coming lovelies!! And thanx for welcoming me :)

Still pissing myself with laughter at how cool you look hit girl I just love ur pic!!! If you look really close you actually do look like the real hit girl same mouth in that photo .... Love it 

Hope everyone is well .... I'm good moving into new pad tomoz get the keys today so gotta shop for some new sheets and towels mmmm I love new linen!! It's pretty small but it'll do for six months till we decide where we are gonna settle once bub arrives .... Fingers crossed brisvegas I miss my friends and family ..... But all good and we get foxtel on Monday yippeeee (for those of u in uk, foxtel is the same as sky and for those of u in US it's cable tv, don't know wat it is anywhere else in the world haha) I'm excited coz it's the top notch package with pause rewind and the works yahoooooo ..... I'm gonna watch 16 & pregnant coz I got hooked to that show haha sad I know but I like it .... Keep forgetting to watch OBEM have to try remember that one ... My mum watches it and says she thinks if I watch it the drs will never get me in the hospital bed wen I'm ready to pop!! I'll be fine I'm tougher than she thinks 

Sorry bout my looooong post xxxxx lots a love!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Ezza, if you do head back here, we MUST catch up!! Let me know.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hit Girl said:


> Ezza, if you do head back here, we MUST catch up!! Let me know.

Omg yes yes yes!!! I'm def thinking we will, hubby got an awesome job down here in melb that pay wise we couldn't refuse .... But it's 6months contract with the chance (although they want him to stay) of going back to brissy office in 6months .... Sorry if I told u already haha .... I'm keen as mustard to go home already but I'm waiting patiently!! Don't you think it would be hilarious if we actually know each other .... I bet we have Mayes that we know or something ... Everyone knows someone that knows someone in brissy 

It's a date .... Probably be once we've got lil ones do we can have play dates haha yay!! Xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Yayy! That would be awesome. I don't know anyone else who's expecting here.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I know of a couple but not many haha I will pretty much guarantee we each know someone in a group or something it's such a small world...... Plus did u know we are same age and we both got our bfps on 31st dec... How cool .... My edd has changed a couple of times so I'm now due 18th sept but will likely go early coz of diabetes ... Wats ur edd ??? Mine started at 7th sept ... But either I got a slow grower or I o'd late ... Based on my new dates it says I o'd on the 27th which makes my test on 4-5 days dpo


----------



## Hit Girl

My EDD is the 5th of September. Yeppers, I'm sure we do know some of the same people here. I can't believe we both found out on NYE! I bet that was a very emotional New Year for you. It certainly was for me.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg yes very emotional new years!! Mind u it was so faint it didn't properly beleive it until I retested on new years day with a digi and bam it said preggas woot toot so happy :)


----------



## Hit Girl

That is so awesome!! Do you turn the big 3-0 this year?


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG. Angela, I just realised you have a BFP!!! Congratulations beautiful!!! :hugs:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

No I'm 29 in July!! Last year in my 20's eeek but I'm all good with it ... Are u dirty 30 this year?? I'm not worried actually looking forward to a big party coz hubby and I are only 8 days apart I'm thinking a big bash together!! Ha fun and games xxx ps I accepted u ;)


----------



## MommaAlexis

You all make me laugh! No psychic dreams lately, I think I've been too busy aha. Didn't get an apartment this month, on to next month. :( Boo! Soon though!! Finding out the gender monday, it's now been exactly 9 weeks since Sperm Donour breathed a word to me, as of one hour from now I'll have spent over half of this pregnancy without him. Going out with the girlfriend this Saturday for an ice cream and movie date though! YIPEE!! Bub's is kicking up a storm, and I'm like 95% sure it's a boy now. Every time it moves or I talk about it I call it He haha. I may name him Joan if he is a boy! what do you guys think of the name? I wish we all lived closer so we could meet up!!


----------



## Sharris

Hey ladies! how's everyone? I'm loving reading this thread lol!
Hit Girl I love your bump pic! I laughed when I saw it and I'm not sure who your avatar is but you do look just like her in the pic!  
Still waiting for af.. :huh: DH and I BD like crazy last month (honeymoon :blush:)and I'm not sure when I O'ed.. according to the app that's been fairly spot on with my next cycles I'm 4 days late :shrug: (my 3rd ticker is starting to just be a counter for days I'm late lol!)
Idk if I told you ladies, but I'm so glad I found this site! It's nice to have people to talk to that understand NTNP.. most of my friends here just get confused or talk down about it.. :shrug: I'm glad I met ya'll and that you're all so nice!


----------



## Queen Bee.

have you tested yet?


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm with Miranda. You should test.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg sharris :test: already :test: :test: :test: do it


----------



## Sharris

I've got to go get a test lol.. 
Also, I felt like telling ya'll my DH cat was like glued to me last night... he kept picking him up and throwing him on the ground and id wake up with him on me again.. and the little punk was actually CHEWING on my shoulder at one point! not really hard but that's not the point! it was weird and kinda creepy! :wacko: I guess I should mention the cat doesn't normally sleep on me like that.. usually it's my cat.. but idk where she was :shrug:

I should also probably mention he wasn't hurting the cat.. more like just putting him off the bed but he'd bounce right back.. very odd


----------



## Queen Bee.

Definitely test!


----------



## flapjack10

:test: Eeek! :)

Love to all you crazies! :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Sharris, can you go get a test now? Is anything open where you are?


----------



## Sharris

Can your sleep cylce being off cause it to be late? DH and I have trouble sleeping what seems like every other night we wind up being up 24hrs+ at a time.. :wacko:


----------



## Sharris

Hit Girl said:


> Sharris, can you go get a test now? Is anything open where you are?

Nope :( It's 3 AM lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh poop! Can you get one tomorrow?


----------



## Sharris

I'll try :) I'll let ya'll know whether I can or if :witch: finally shows up.. promise :)


----------



## Laura91

*BBH* the twinnies look so cute already! Can't wait to see a bump pic x

*Sharris* definitely test! I'ma keep my fingers crossed you made a honeymoon bean! x


----------



## Queen Bee.

how are you ladies? :)

Sharris: definitely test soon, keep us updated!


As for me, Am feeling terrible sicky belly. :(
Been up for 22 hours now, Think Im going to sleep soon if I can.


----------



## Hit Girl

You poor thing Miranda!


----------



## pops23

Hope you feel better Miranda :hugs:

Sharris test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok today! It's still sunny here, love it, although apparently it's going to get cold again over the weekend which sucks!!!

Just caught up on obem, that guy had no teeth at all!


----------



## flapjack10

> Just caught up on obem, that guy had no teeth at all!

WHAT?!! I have to see this! I haven't seen any recently as I just watch Mad Men all the time (on Series 3 ATM)!

xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Feel better Miranda! Maybe you caught something like I had Wednesday night. It was miserable! :0(

Sharris you should definitely test!!


----------



## Sharris

> Just caught up on obem, that guy had no teeth at all!

what's OBEM? 

I asked dh if he minded if I wanted to take a test (I told him I was late) and he said he didn't so I asked if he'd care to be in there when I poas or not and he doesn't care either way, said it's up to me.. (I'm pretty sure this'd be the first test I've taken) what would you do? would you want your OH in there? Or would you want to find out on your own and tell him in your own special way? 
Also, what's a good cheap test (or at least reliable) to use?


----------



## nlk

Hi Sharris :wave:

OBEM is one born every minute...its a uk tv programme, im sure there was a US version. its basically following the births stories in a hospital.

I know that i don't want my OH there when im poas....i want to think of a really nice way to tell him, without me screaming and jumping up and down and waving my peestick in his face :haha:. i figured i would keep the test, and wrap it up, like a present...maybe with like, a little babygro that says'i love my daddy' or something. not that ive thought about it much :blush:


hope everyone is good today! i just got back from my fertility appointment....im officially ttc fully! they gave me clomid to start taking :thumbup: sooo excited!


----------



## Laura91

*Sharris* I don't have my OH in the room cause he puts me off :haha: I was trying to do an OPK last night and he came in and I couldn't pee for another 10 minutes! I don't think my OH would want to be in the room anyway to be fair :shrug: x

*nlk* I think I'd be silent if I got a BFP :dohh: Don't think I'd know what to say haha! The babygro idea is so sweet! I'd love to be able to keep it a secret and do something special like that but I just wouldn't be able to :haha: Glad your appointment went well :thumbup: What exactly does clomid do? :blush: x


----------



## Sharris

I think there is one it's called a baby story or something like that... I think I'd rather find a cute way to tell him lol nlk & laura! :dust: to you both!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

When I got my BFP, it was very lackluster! I needed DH to look at it and tell me if he saw the line as well, since it was do faint! (Now we know WHY it was so faint! Haha.) 

Next BFP, I'm not sure I'll tell him right away, as I'm so guarded/nervous about any bean I get sticking...I don't want to get him excited just to let him down again! :0(


----------



## Bergebabe

flapjack10 said:


> Just caught up on obem, that guy had no teeth at all!
> 
> WHAT?!! I have to see this! I haven't seen any recently as I just watch Mad Men all the time (on Series 3 ATM)!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

i know it was quite amazing! i was in awe of him eating a sandwich, just couldnt work out how that worked! lol

i couldnt have oh in the loo with me that would be too weird but i did show him my poas right away to check i wasnt imagining the faintest of faint lines. i then showed him about a million more each time i re tested! :wacko: imho they are as much to do with the baby making as you so should know right away too


----------



## Smile181c

I didn't have OH in the room when I POAS but did call him after to look at the line :haha: I brought him a little present when he'd come round to the idea we were having a baby though. It was a babygrow that said I love daddy on the front :) It's gonna be Roo's coming home outfit :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

I screamed at sperm donour lmfao. I was standing there with my pants down yelling JOOOOEEEEEEELLLL! in a screechy voice bahahaha. Very classy on my end!


----------



## nlk

Laura91 said:


> *Sharris* I don't have my OH in the room cause he puts me off :haha: I was trying to do an OPK last night and he came in and I couldn't pee for another 10 minutes! I don't think my OH would want to be in the room anyway to be fair :shrug: x
> 
> *nlk* I think I'd be silent if I got a BFP :dohh: Don't think I'd know what to say haha! The babygro idea is so sweet! I'd love to be able to keep it a secret and do something special like that but I just wouldn't be able to :haha: Glad your appointment went well :thumbup: What exactly does clomid do? :blush: x

i bet i wont be able to keep it a secret....i think its more wishful thinking!

clomid is a drug which is prescribed to induce ovulation. because of the pcos, i dont ovulate, and obv wont get pregnant unless i do. so i have to take it for 5 days, and then go get scanned to see if a follicle is forming. if it is, then there is a chance that i can get pregnant! theres still a chance that it wont work though, and then i will have to find a different route to get pg!

alex, that made me :rofl: probably going to end up how i tell OH...


----------



## katiee21

Hi ladies,

It's my first time on here so I'm unsure as to how many still read this post. NTNP but each month I still feel so upset when I get BFN. Having read so many posts on here it's amazing to see all you ladies sticking together and thought get involved and feel some encouragement. I'm only 21 but always had an incline tht I can't get pregnant. I'm 6 dpo today, straight after ovulation day I had twinges in my left ovary, sneezing constantly, runny nose and soreish boobs. Got another 8 days to test but so scared of another BFN. Anyone else had any of these symptoms so early? X


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hi katiee! :hi: Welcome! We're a very active thread, so most of us are on here regularly! Are you using OPKs or charting/temping at all? I've used OPKs, and got a BFP straight away, so definitely recommend them!

Twinges in your side could be residual/leftover O pains, maybe? When I got my BFP, the most noticeable symptom was very sore BBs! Good luck!!


----------



## Sharris

Hey ladies! I finally got some sleep.. and got a visitor when I woke up :witch: oh well, now we get to try again! :thumbup: how's everyone today?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats to the new BFP ladies


----------



## dontworry

Welcome to Katie! :)

Nicole, I'm so happy that you're officially TTC! I hope the Clomid works for you quickly!

I have been neglecting my BnB addiction because I'm in the middle of researching some courses that I'm hoping to take in a few months.  Been obsessing over that! I'm still around and my AF is still here (Sorry you got yours too, Sharris!! On to the next month!). This will be my 6th cycle of trying - woohoo.


----------



## MommaAlexis

*snuggles* Night world, love you!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Welcome welcome welcome!! Sorry for witches silly cow always knows how to ruin good mOods huh!! 

I went to go shopping today with my hubby and we walked through the convention centre carpark and low and behold a BABY expo was on ... I scored a free ticket so in we went ... Got a few freebies and omg bought a maternity pillow which I'm so excited to use tonight just can't wait!! I also got some maternity tights and a belly band yay ... I really felt preggas today coz I wore a dress that showed my growing belly and coz people recognized ... We were walking round trying to find the entrance and a lady said r u looking for the baby expo ??? Coz there was a beauty expo also ... So I felt good !! Then we went shopping and bought some stuff for the new pad ... Bed was shit so had to comfy it up .... Even scored a nice new tv .... We didn't need it but our 3D awesome one is still in brissy so this cheapy we got can be bedroom tv or bubs tv do I'm excited today yay!! How's everyone doing?? Fingers crossed for witch to stay the [email protected]$? Away already!! Baby :dust: to everyone trying or already blessed!! (I'm not a god lover just the best word to describe) haha I'm far from god lover not that there is anything wrong incase I guys are but I'm not sorrry 

Love ya guts everyone and I'm doing a happy dance lalalala


----------



## pops23

Nlk great that they're giving you clomid! A friend of mine had pcos and get of first month on clomid.. With twins!! Eek!

Sharris sorry witch has come, fingers crossed for next month 

Erin yay so pleased for you, baby shopping is fun!

I went for Mexican last night to this awesome place in London on the strand called Lupita, I highly recommend it, delicious!! 

Today I have hubs entire family coming over for lunch, my neice is 8 weeks so in very excited for lots of cuddles with her  xx


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Just wanted to stop by and say hello.

DH and I are ditching the condoms and are now somewhere between full on NTNP and sometimes using NFP to avoid pregnancy. It's a bit of a weird limbo being between the two, but we've definitely :sex: when we should have avoided it according to our NFP method, so although it's a little early, I've got my fingers crossed.

:)


----------



## MommaAlexis

So here's a touchy subject for everyone, what's your religion, and how to did you "find" it?
NO RELIGION BASHING to the newbies! Nice and clean fight LOL! GO!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hubby is Atheist and I'm Agnostic.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I was raised in a very religious catholic family, and didn't agree with how rude the people I was around were, and very judgmental. *Edit: Towards other religions and people who weren't "accepted" by their church* Not saying all catholics are like this, but these ones certainly were! I went searching for SOMETHING that suited me, and have been Wiccan for almost 6 years now!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

DH and I are Lutheran, though we don't go to church regularly. I was baptized Catholic (so was he), but my mom works for a Luthrran child care center, so we've gone to church there for ages. When it was time to get married, DH and I both converted to Lutheran so we had a church to get married in, and to go to.

Honestly, I believe in a higher power/being...but also believe in evolution. I also find some Bible stories to be a bit off/super hard to believe, so sometimes question why some of us sit in a big pretty building singing songs about stories that seem to be fairy tales...? Other times, I feel very warm and comfy while in church. So, I'm all over the place!

In any case, LO will be baptized Lutheran, and we plan to go to church with LO as well. Maybe not every Sunday, but I want LO to be able to choose if they want to go to church (Lutheran or otherwise) or not. I feel like I can't expect them to choose their beliefs if we never take them to church at all. :0)

I'm very liberal, so sometimes the views of super religious people are hard for me to swallow!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

I'm Catholic.

I grew up in a nominally Catholic family, but until I was 16, I think I would have described myself more as an agnostic.

My school hosted a mission week when I was 16, and I found a lot of what the team had to say very challenging, as they talked about their relationship with God in a very real, personal way. As a result, I think I really prayed for the first time in my life. I said something along the lines of "I don't think you're there God, but if you are, and what they're saying about you is true, I want you in my life".

I can't put into words how I felt when I'd prayed those words, but I went from being not sure to suddenly knowing through and through that God was there and he loved me. I looked around at other denominations of Christianity for a while, but the Eucharist (and a few other things) have kept drawing me back to the Catholic Church, and 10 years down the line from my 'conversion' moment, I'm still very happy to call myself a Catholic, and I've worked for the Church in youth ministry since I turned 19.


----------



## sharonfruit

> haha I'm far from god lover not that there is anything wrong incase I guys are but I'm not sorrry

You are bonkers :rofl:

Neither OH or myself are religious at all. I don't want to get married in a church and I'm not particularly bothered about getting our baby baptised, although OH's Grandad wants us to, so we might do it, I'm not going to broach the subject though. OH is an Irish protestant, although he doesn't practise a religion, or particularly believe in a God - it's more of a political thing for him. He hates anything catholic and will not name the baby anything that he deems as a 'catholic name' or send the baby to catholic school. x


----------



## MommaAlexis

I sometimes do have a hard time with the catholic stuff too, because of the bad memories attached to it for me. I do have very very nice very church-y friends now though! They don't try to convert me or anything so I'm happy. But my old roommates bought a giant Jesus poster and put it up in our living room, I made them put it in their own room. I don't think shared space should be invaded by personal beliefs, this goes the same for me, I don't put out any pentagrams in the space. My boy's name choice is Joan, which if I remember has some religious implication but it's actually named after Joan Jett haha. I'm not a total religious pariah but the second I see the kind of views that got me beat up in high school, I hit the road running lol. I don't think it's so much the religion itself but the people who use it as an excuse to be nasty. Like, they're against gays so use their religion as an excuse to beat my girlfriend up. Unfortunately for me, it's left a definite mark on me about it. If the person is really religious but a sweetheart, I just don't bring it up, and continue on with our friendship!


----------



## mrsswaffer

When I was very young, my parents brought me up as Protestant and we'd often go to church. However, probably since starting secondary school (aged 11), I guess my parents lost interest in championing Christianity and let me and my brother do what we wanted to do.

DH and his family are practising Catholics (moreso his mum and her side), and in 2010 we were married in the Catholic church - the same church in which his parents and grandparents married. I don't know if I'll ever convert, but I'm happy for my children to be brought up in the Catholic faith, because I love the community feel.

I've never have a lightning bolt moment, but I would describe myself as spiritual rather than religious. I believe there's some sort of higher being there, but really don't know what. I would love to know, but I suppose it will happen in time whether I seek it or not.


----------



## MommaAlexis

MrsGruffalo, sounds like a beautiful moment! To go from feeling alone to unconditional love in one day, woo. Talk about all that and a bag of chips!

Edit:
My LO will not be raised with any religion, not even my own. When they are old enough to make smart decisions I will bring them to any church, let them read any book about whichever religion they think suits them. I think making a personal decision on your spirituality is a big step. They will be raised to know there is something out there, but it is different for everyone and one day they will find their own.


----------



## Sharris

DH and I went to church at what was at the time his family's church (his mom never forced him to go but always had an open invitation) on Easter Sunday 2010 and both accepted Christ as our savior (I had accepted Jesus when I was younger and strayed from my faith, and I think DH had as well). We got baptized together (I made DH stay in the baptismal, I had a traumatic experience with water when I was younger.) and joined the church together. We decided that we'd like to get married in the church we were members of, not so much because we were members but that we liked it, thought it was pretty, and didn't want to deal with mother nature at our wedding...

I almost forgot to mention our church is an Assembly of God church, and it's so different from any church I've ever been to, I love it! There's no hymnals, no pews, no organ or choir, just live music from drum sets, saxophones, bongos, piano & keyboard, and a praise team that leads the congregation in contemporary christian music as well as the classics.

I wasn't taken to church every Sunday as a kid, but throughout my childhood I visited Methodist, Lutheran, Catholic, Mormon, Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints, and tons of other churches, I even studied Wicca & Paganism for a bit. I too have always believed in a higher power, but I don't believe it's a male or a female and I have lots of questions over the bible too.


----------



## Queen Bee.

How are you all today? :flower:

So last night things got a lil hot and we ended up having sex without a condom :blush:
So im not sure what to think about the whole WTT, was it a spur of the moment thing or is he back to NTNP? Confused!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ok just found out another one of my husbands cousin's are expecting.


----------



## nlk

ahh queen im sorry to hear that :nope: it always sucks to find out that someone is pregnant :hugs:

as for the whole wtt/ntnp thing, maybe you need to sit down and talk to him about it? i dont think its really fair for him to mess with your emotions like that. i dont meant that in a horrible way about your OH, i just think you need to know where you stand, for your own sake. at least, i know it would tear me up to think that we were ntnp, and then have it taken away from me again.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks nlk, that's 4 people pregnant now in our family.

Yeah going to talk with him about it tonight, 
See how he feels about it all, get a straight answer.
At least that way we are not running in circles, Blah!


----------



## dontworry

Welcome to our little corner of BnB, MrsGruffalo! I hope you get a wonderful surprise. :)



Religion - I like to think of myself as "spiritual". I'm definitely not religious at all and I depend on my own morals to make sure I live a happy and fulfilling life lol. My lovely TerrBear is also not religious at all. I don't remember if he identifies with being Agnostic or Atheist, I just know that most of his family is very religious and he is NOT. He can debate/talk about religion for days, but I'd rather live in peace with everyone, lmao. I identify very strongly with Paganism/Wiccan beliefs but I would never adopt the "title" of being either one. I believe in what makes me happy! We don't go to church ever, obviously, but I have gone plenty of times before because I love the warm community. I do get a bit huffy and puffy when people push things on me, though. I'm all about listening to what you have to say, but the second you try to tell me that I'm A) WRONG for believing or not believing, or B) tell me that you're going to pray for my soul because I'm going to "Hell", that is where I draw the line. I have friends from every religion and thankfully we're all on equal terms about either not bringing religion up at all, or at least respecting that we believe in different things. 

Miranda - have you talked to him about it yet? That's a really confusing sign!! I hate when they whip you around - it sounds like hubby might just be a bit afraid? Hope you get some answers from him tonight!


Nothing is new over here! Still on the rag and not enjoying it one bit. :(


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm pretty much on the exact same page as dontworry with my "religious" beliefs; others can believe what they want and I will listen and talk etc, but please don't push it on me or make me feel as though I am a bad person because I don't belong to an organized religion. I do believe we are spiritual beings and there is some higher power type thing, but also don't feel it is a "person" per se, but instead an energy type thing. And I'm a scientist through and through, so I believe in evolution etc, but I think science and spiritualism can coexist in wonderful harmony. 

My only problem with organized religion has been when people feel they are better than I am, or I am a sinner or am going to hell because of this that and the othe thing, meanwhile there are murders and rapists sitting in jail with crosses tattooed on their chests and bibles as their personal belongings... I am apparently going to hell for having sex before marriage and fighting with my parents, but because they believe and can "repent" on their death bed there is a spot in heaven for them. I don't buy it.


----------



## dontworry

Same here, Chels! Definitely the same way I think. :)


----------



## flapjack10

Welcome newbies!

Good luck with clomid nlk! FX!

Sorry Miranda! I feel so sorry for you being surrounded by pregnant women all the time. Deffo get a straight answer from OH about WTT or not.

I'm in the TWW now...!

Right I'm shattered and off to bed even though it's only 9.30. Catch up with you girls tomorrow.

Xxx


----------



## dontworry

I wonder who will be next with their BFP?! So exciting... its like Survivor or something lmao.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Never shop on an empty closet! I'm so very sarcastic on my long weekends HAHA! I'm hiding in my room to avoid making rude comments!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I vote jess next! 
Go spermies, go spermies, go spermies go!! :happydance:


----------



## dontworry

We can hope! I think I'm gonna take a peek at some of that Conceive Plus today... maybe we can fit it in the budget and I can order some! OH CRAP I just forgot I had to do laundry! Must go put a load in! Lmao


----------



## MommaAlexis

Jess is going to get preggo before I'm five months if it kills me! Either that or I was right the first time for hers being four months away XD I dunno. I have nooo psychicness this trimester.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Jess im sending you all the preggy sticky vibes I can send!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

We were going to sit out a month, but DH really wants to get back to it right away. Sooo...we will be TTC this month, but via NTNP. Don't think I'm gonna use OPKs. May we're back to OPKs and full on TTC! :0)


----------



## dontworry

Thanks for all of the magical baby dust!  I'm hoping that it happens soon. The only way I'm staying positive is that for every month that we don't get pregnant, we have one extra month to prepare ourselves for it.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I hear ya there Jess, but one thing thats also great, all the extra sleep you get while no baby lol


----------



## dontworry

Yes, I definitely appreciate my sleep lol. 

How much Conceive Plus do you reckon I'll need? How long do the bottles last? And how much do you have to use each time?? Help!


----------



## sharonfruit

I conceived on my first cycle of conceive plus so I only used half a bottle. I followed BBH's lead and put 10mls in a syringe and squirted it up my foof :rofl:


----------



## dontworry

Yay for foofs, lmao. I seriously have the biggest smile whenever I read that word, and I always say it out loud! I guess I will try and locate a syringe someplace, but if I can't find one I can just guess. :) We'll see if it works!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Spoke to hubby, still wants to WTT.
Never really got an explanation for last night,
Just said why didnt you mention it? :shrug:
Ahh well, heat of the moment thing I guess lol
I think he is a bit afraid, we shall see once nephew gets here!


----------



## TFSGirl

JESS!! I ordered 2 tubes of Conceive Plus which showed up to Canada 2 days before I got my BFP lmao, I never even got a chance to use it. I'd be willing to send you a tube of it free of charge if you PM me your address. I will even pay the shipping. Let me know :)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hope the nephew helps Miranda! But, your hot self is making it hard for him! So, hopefully you get more get of the moment moments, and the end result is a BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

If It happened I dont think he would complain about it,
Maybe just gotta get some of the sneaky hot moments! LOL
Though would it be wrong of me not to mention the condom if he wants to WTT?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Nope, not in my opinion. He knows he's WTT...so let him worry about it! That's what I'd say, anyway...


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks Pinkii.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

No problem! Yay for babies! :0)


----------



## disneydarling

Oh wow, congrats on all the BFP's and double congrats on the twins BBH! Such exciting news 

I've kind of had the mindset recently that I wasn't going to come on here cause I was driving myself a bit crazy with TTC, but... I think I'll just stay now, feeling a bit more positive this month (hah, we will see how I feel before my AF is due, I'll probs have changed my mind again!!)


----------



## Queen Bee.

how are you doing pinkii?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Welcome back disney!!

Good, thanks. DH has convinced me to NTNP this month, when I wanted to hold off completely until May. We will see. I've been told your body is often more fertile after a MC, so hoping that's true and we get a STICKY BFP.


----------



## Queen Bee.

yeah I heard that as well!
Maybe it will come fast then! fingers crossed!


----------



## dontworry

Welcome back, disney! I know I sometimes have to stay away for a bit when I'm extra upset about TTC, but more often than not it actually makes me feel better to come on. I usually only stay on my subscribed threads (like this, and everyone's journals) so that I don't have to see too much of the other stuff. I love my girls and I know they all support me no matter what! :)


----------



## dontworry

Oh and Chels - I sent you a PM! That would be AMAZING!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've got a gorgeous 8 month old baby staying the weekend here!! HEHE!


----------



## dontworry

Aww I want a little 8 month old to play with! My little Kyha is already almost 16 months - I need to trade him in for a newer version. ;) Bahaha! He has actually just started hitting and I have a feeling his "terrible twos" are going to start much sooner than we expected... Anytime we say "No" (I like to say things like "Please don't hit Crook" or "Please put the food in your mouth and not on the ground" instead of saying "No") the first thing he does is covers his mouth with his hand like he's saying "Oh my!" and then starts to fake-cry, or he'll run to something else in the room and hit it with his hand to "punish" it. It's actually very hilarious to watch but I'm trying to stop him from hitting - its his favorite thing at the moment and its soooo bad. He gets that from his mom though... :( That is one of the only criticisms I have of their parenting.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Just bought 2 super cute stuffed animals off of Amazon for future bean! They were recommended by a blogger I love, so had to snatch some up! Got a giraffe and a monkey...so cute! Future bean also has a "lovey" that is a giraffe (bought it for our lost bean), a couple ducky gowns, and a ducky bib. 

I think I'm using buying baby items as a coping mechanism...haha. I'm just not ready to give up buying super cute baby stuff because I'm not preggo anymore! And I justify it by saying that I'd rather buy it now piece by piece than all at once!

Is that bad...?? :rofl:

I plan to keep getting small things. It's fun!!


----------



## Sharris

Piinkiie everyone copes in their own way, I personally have a tiny collection of uber cute baby clothes that I found while going through things at my MIL house so I say it's perfectly fine! :thumbup: besides, I'm completely with you on the one at a time now thing  

ladies, what's the use of Robitussin when TTC? I saw some ladies on another thread using it to get a BFP...?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks Sharris! 

I think Robitussin is supposed to do something with your CM...? Not entirely sure. I've never tried it. The OPKs worked so well for us that I haven't had to try anything else yet. Did you google it??


----------



## dontworry

I have no idea on Robetissin!

But as for the baby stuff - I say collect all you want. Some people think it's bad luck, but I don't believe in that lol. I have a shed full of baby things (you may think I'm joking, but I will prove it sometime!). I have a high chair (I said I was going to get it for Kyha, who I babysit, but really its just for me, muahah!), a baby carrier for Terr to use, and boxes of boy's baby clothes. I only have a few girl's outfits but I'm planning on getting more (free!) in the next few months. That being said, I've never actually purchased baby items for myself (I did buy two bags of clothes off of eBay and take a few outfits from it, and gave the rest as a baby shower present to my friend ). I don't see a problem with it. I'm a hoarder!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

These animals are so cute! I just knew future bean had to have them! :rofl: I'd love a shed full Jess!!


----------



## dontworry

Oh you'll get there... its an addiction! Lol. I'm really hoping to find a baby sling sometime soon. I used to use Freecycle a lot, but the problem in my area is that there are a few particular people who are always the first to respond, because they sell the things from Freecycle. I also have a group for my town that gives away free things, and these same people hoard all of the free things to "give away to clients" or to sell on other sites - it really makes me angry! :(


----------



## Sharris

dontworry said:


> Oh you'll get there... its an addiction! Lol. I'm really hoping to find a baby sling sometime soon. I used to use Freecycle a lot, but the problem in my area is that there are a few particular people who are always the first to respond, because they sell the things from Freecycle. I also have a group for my town that gives away free things, and these same people hoard all of the free things to "give away to clients" or to sell on other sites - it really makes me angry! :(

You should report them to the admin on freecycle if you know who it is, that's completely against their policies.. 

When there were quite a few baby showers I had to go to last year, I wound up talking my way into bags of baby clothes for CHEAP at garage sales, saved the outfits I loved and gave the rest as presents! My DH has a cousin who's only 8 and my BF's little girl is 7 so we get clothes to pass to the little girl and sometimes baby clothes too lol... my collecting's happened randomly... lol! I also was babysitting a friend of mine's DD and needed somewhere to put her to play, got an exersaucer and a stroller at one of DH's family reunions before we got married, his g-ma flat out stopped me on the way to the car with her hands on her hips and said do you two want to tell me something??:haha: Which we did, and it was difficult to tell her its for a baby we were watching since she's deaf... I also was supposed to find a bassinet for my BF for her DS to sleep in, found a neutral color, light up, vibrating, music playing, bassinet with pad and sheet for 20$ on craigslist.. and she had already found one she liked so I kept the one I found :thumbup:

Piinkiie~I totally suck at googling things lol, I never know what to put in the search to get what I want to come up


----------



## dontworry

I really want to find a bassinet! I love the portable ones that you can roll around the house so baby is always with you.


----------



## Sharris

https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n621/slight1485/bbbassinet.jpg This is the one we have, I'mt not sure if its what you're talking about but it's got wheels lol and I wanna show you ladies my favorite little baby girl (the one I used to baby sit  https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n621/slight1485/IMG_0032.jpg


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh, she's so gorgeous! :)

I haven't bought anything for a future LO because I just feel like it might be too obsessive and it would put too much pressure on us.

That portable bassinet is lovely though! :)


----------



## pops23

I'm the same, I'm top scared to buy anything now I'm actually PG until after 3 month scan, but I also think go for it if it makes you happy! I'm currently stressing myself out that I'm not pregnant anymore as my boobs have stopped hurting, so I think actually purchassinh things would make me even more of a nervous wreck! 

Love the portable bassinet, what a good idea! And she is beautiful Sharris!

Hope Everyone has lovely Sunday's, it's my mums 60th so im going to see her and were going to see the hunger games, I've read the books which are amazing so I can't wait! Xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh wow! DH and I are going to see that later this evening. I've read the first book, and loved it! :)

Oh, everyone - remember it's April Fool's Day today. I'm on high alert for any pranks!


----------



## Sharris

Thanks ladies, isn't she a doll? :p and she's just the happiest thing ever! I'm not really buying for a future LO so far its all just been lucky and circumstances lol but I usually tried to have more than one reason to buy something lol...


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg catch up time again .... I've caught up but I'm damn sure I will miss stuff coz I was 6 pages behind again haha ... I've only got a few things for bubs do far not becoz I want to but I need to know wat sex it is so I can go crazy .... Furniture wise I'm holding off coz don't know if we are moving back to brissy just after bub is born do I will get essentials but not big stuff like bots straight away .... If I get it now which I would love to it means I just gotta pay to get it delivered back to brissy so holding off till we know wat we r doing :( 

With regards to religion I'm a nothing person ... Beleive there is something out there but who knows wat .... Don't do well with preachers but got nothing against people who are religious as long as they don't load me with it .... I love people from all walks of life so I just enjoy being me and going with the flow!! Never really been to church however I was christened ... Don't really know wat I'll do with bubs but they are free to choose a religion if tgey so wish wen they grow up .... Please don't think I'm against religion or anything wen I said I'm not a god lOver I just neither here nor there really I'f u know wat I mean

Now they r the two main things I can remember now.... Oooh Tori I hope u had a lovely day with ur mum and she had a fab bday ... I saw hunger games the other day twas really good now I gotta read the books !! 

Good luck with conceive plus stuff hope it works ... I never used it but have heard good reports ... I think my hubby just has really good swimmers coz first time I got bfp we were ntnp at all and only took 4 cycles for a real surprise ... Second time I used opk's and worked after 2 cycles after my mc so david has really good swimmers ... Plus like I told u Annie u are super fertile after mc do u go girl ... Bonk hubby's brains out this month .... Yeow

Lizzy tww yahooo I can't wait till u test on the 14th if not before I gotta a feeling my love I real feeling .... But like the one I had with shar and Tori ... Big feelings work into big bfps 

Hmm I know there are more things I've read but I'm stumped now my baby brain is working into overdrive 

Loads of love everyone xxxx kisses all round and shit loads of baby dust :dust:


----------



## dontworry

Rant: 

Spoiler
I feel like crying right now! :( I mentioned a few weeks ago that a friend from high school's _little sister_ just found out she's pregnant, right? Well I just found out that the friend is now pregnant, too. :cry:So both sisters are up the duff without trying at all, while I'm sitting here going onto my sixth month of trying to purposefully conceive a baby. GAHHH. The worst part is that its April Fool's day and I'm not even positive that they are telling the truth, but they are saying that its the truth. :( I HATE APRIL FOOL'S DAY!

Aww Sharris, I love the little zebras on her shirt! Her expression is like "What are you doing?!" Lol she is beautiful. Here's my little man, Mekyha, who I babysit:

Spoiler



Lol Erin thanks for the shit load of baby dust!! Hahaha. I totally agree about religion. I often don't bring it up to other people at all because I don't like to cause trouble that way. 

Funny article on Yahoo: 10 Things I wish I knew before having children. I like that its light-hearted and not all like "I wish I knew I couldn't drink alcohol or party or yadda yadda!". I particularly like #7. 

Alright so feeling a bit better as long as I don't have to go on Facebook for a bit! Gonna drown myself in some more doula research, possibly order a book or two online, and then I'm going to bake cookies for my love and get on that treadmill! <3 Much love, ladies!


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww jess im so sorry :hugs:
I see a sticky bean coming your way very soon :D


----------



## dontworry

Normally I wouldn't be so upset about it, but I already hate April Fool's and today is the day they're announcing it?! BLAH! I just posted my negative status for the day "I hate April Fool's Day" and now I'm gonna close out of it for a bit so I don't have to read about it lol.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sharris - she's a doll!

Jess - so sorry...it's so awful when it seems like everyone around you is pregnant! Hoping you get your BFP this cycle, then won't have to worry!


----------



## dontworry

I feel so mean thinking this way, cause really I should be happy for her. She's been with her man for just a year though... but they make more money than we do, have a nice apartment, and she loves kids, so I just need time to stop thinking about myself and be happy for her! Thanks to Chels, I'll have some Conceive Plus sometime soon and I'll be able to start working on my BFP. :)


----------



## flapjack10

They're bell ends, Jess. You're cool and hot all in one package! Your baby is going to be loved right from the first second you see your BFP. xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Completely understandable hun. :hugs:
You rant all you need, we all support you completely!
Some days I feel like just going off on people like that on facebook. :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Thank you, girls! :flower:

I am in the middle of writing a scholarship letter to try to get into a doula school. Gahh its so scary!


----------



## Hit Girl

That sounds fantastic, Jess! I wish you all the very best with your application. :thumbup:

This past weekend I officially became a year older. My gorgeous DH spoilt me rotten and I had an amazing weekend. I am so lucky to have that guy.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Big ups on ur application Jess!! I hope all goes well and forget bout those girls be happy for them but secretly vent on here I totally understand xxxx I'm not sure if I wrote on here or not but wen I got preggas the first time I was only 2 weeks behind my SIL.... Which would've been so cool but I lost my bub and all I could feel was angry at her ... Why does she get to keep her baby abd I don't ... I was still over the moon for her but it's hard ... I know it different coz ur still trying but it just is hard to be surrounded by constant bfps wen all u want is ur own!!! There is nothing wrong with feeling hurt and sad and fed up with others ... I'm damn sure you probs feel like that with us on here sometimes and it's ok but we won't judge u or make u feel bad (at least I hope not haha) just rant and rave to us and we r still here for ya .... You'll get your bean soon I promise xxxx

Happy happy birthday hit girl ..... Dirty 30 right??? Whoopie!! Wat did ur hubby do for ya?? Glad u got spoilt like u should .... Where did he take u somewhere flash in brisvegas?? Much love and hugs on ur happy birthday beautiful!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you Erin. :) Yep, that's right. It happened and I survived. Oh god, I can't believe I'm this age already. I remember how freaked out I was about 20! 
He bought me an amazingly stunning bunch of flowers (which I woke up to) and a really beautiful cake (my absolute favourite cake from my favourite patisserie). He also organised a lunch with our friends at a really cool cafe. Then yesterday he took me to Mt Glorious and we had a beautiful lunch there. He made me feel so extra special the whole weekend. I had a fantastic time. I apologise for sounding mushy here, but I feel so blessed to have him in my life. I never thought I would find anyone as incredible as him.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Awwww!! That sounds wonderful HG! And happy birthday!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg I lurrrrve mushy mushy coz it makes u feel so special ... Sounds like u got a real keeper there babe ... Keep him close ;) I'm so glad u had such a lovely weekend full of celebrations all for you!! You deserve it xxxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I hope u guys don't mind but I need to let some steam off!!!

Ok so I've decided my oldest SIL has really riled my feathers!!! She split from her husband end of 2010, she has two gorgeous daughters to him!! She pretty much started dating her latest boyfriend as soon as she officially split.... Now I reckon she had an affair but who am I to judge!! (secretly disgusted in her) anyway so in June 2011 she apparently had a mc :( (none of us new she was trying with this new guy (which might I add noone really likes) he's nice and all but strange..... Anyways at Xmas 2010 my SIL (hubbies second older sister) decided to start trying for a bub.... Now this is Huge for her coz noone ever thought she would even want to!!! So we were all excited for her ..... She finally got her bfp in aug 2011 and I got mine 2 weeks later at beginning of sept .... Now we were so unbeleivably excited for each other as was everyone else except Amanda (the oldest SIL that I'm ranting about) she has not once asked Paula (2nd SIL) how she is going with her pregnancy or anything ... I was in uk for all this so I didn't really see any of it ...., anyways so she is being a total bitch to Paula and hasn't really asked about me this pregnancy or about my mc ..... Now this is mine and Paula's first baby she should be lending support and lapping up all the exciting moments for and with us .... Instead all she thinks about is herself!!! Wen I got home from uk she told me she has been trying so hard to start a family with Roy (yuck) and she wants so badly to have 2children so that they have siblings .... Here's the thing ... She has 2 children already this next child would have a sibling it would have 2 .... I said this to her and she said no its not the same!! Wat the [email protected]& !!! How can she disregard her 2 beautiful girls so cruelly like that .... She has been trying so hard and had 3 apparent mc .... Now I feel horrible for her to have to go through mc , I don't wish it upon anyone but seriously she is being rediculous she has only been with this guy a lil over a year (apparently I still think they were doing the dirty behind hubby's back coz Roy was Amanda's personal trainer) anyway they stated trying after 6 months together and she Is nearly 40.... Now I don't think there's anything wrong with ppl jumping straight into this if they know this person is the one or watever and I'm sorry for her mc but she has really pissed me off with her complete disregard of both her lil sisters first pregnancy and her lil bros (my hubby) but mostly her disregard of her own children arrrrrrrrtgh I really needed to vent so sorry if it's long and sorry for ranting but i feel a bit better now I got it off my chest 

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I may have found a place!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Ou she sounds like a piece of work, oi! I hate people like that! Sperm donour always talked about starting a family.. He has three kids with three ex fiances..


----------



## dontworry

So turns out she isn't pregnant, it WAS an April Fool's joke. But now Terron's cousin, who had her first when she was 16, is now pregnant by a man who is in jail at the moment. She's our age now (21) but... wow. I'm not jealous of her, strangely, though I do feel a little upset about it. My time will come!!

Erin - :hugs: She does sound like she's being so selfish. :( I hope she pulls her head out of her ass soon. 

And thanks for the luck with the application! I'm really hoping I get approved. I think I'll finish it up tomorrow or late tonight. I walked to N's house earlier to let off some steam and I just got back so I'm gonna pop in some Sherlock and finish that up!

How is everyone?!


----------



## Hit Girl

Erin, that's awful. And her poor children. As Jess said, she needs to get her head out of her ass. 

Jess, you need to update my details (numbers) on the front page. WAAAAH!
Also I can't believe that was an April fool's joke. I wouldn't be envious about that girl's situation AT ALL. It will definitely happen for you.

I'm watching Curb Your Enthusiasm and preparing my notes for work tomorrow.


----------



## dontworry

You've been... UPDATED. ;)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Laying in bed with the baby! Got new phone too :) how's everyone?


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh my god Jess. I love you.


----------



## flapjack10

She sounds like a horror bag!

I've got a bit of a rant too:


Spoiler
There's this guy that I work with and he is the grumpiest, most negative person you would ever meet. Sometimes it's quite funny how grumpy he is, but other times it really grates on me!

He and his wife went through IVF last year (they're both 40) and sadly had a miscarriage which was very traumatic for them. He had time off sick for a long time because of it. 

Then last year she got pregnant naturally! It was amazing! All through the pregnancy he was completey worried and negative about the whole thing. We all understood how he felt. Anyway, last week she had an elective Caesarean and it was all planned. He was being a massive worrier and a complete stresshead - people were starting to get annoyed because most people don't choose when baby comes - baby just comes when it feels like it! We also hoped he'd start to chill knowing baby was coming and would be healthy. 

So baby was born a healthy 9lbs 2oz last week right on time! Her and Mum are fine and she has big chubby cheeks like her Dad! She has had a bit of trouble feeding, but that happens a lot, doesn't it. Anyway he rang a colleague in work yesterday panicking that the baby has Downs. He's gotten two consultants to do tests. The first consultant said no they wouldn't and the second has said they will do the tests. He's really putting stress onto my colleague who has enough going on in her life.

I just keep thinking - "So what?" "So what if she has Downs?" She's beautiful and healthy. They have a nephew with Downs - so they have experience caring for a Downs baby and have a family who can help support them with it too!

They must have known with his wife's age that it would have been a high risk, especially with their problems in the past. Also they must have made the decision to not care if they had a Downs baby when they turned down the test to find out, due to the high risk of miscarriage. 

I feel mean saying all this, but I just want to slap him. He should be supporting his wife and daughter, not calling and moaning to people from work and getting them to come visit him at home when they've got enough on their plate. He wants every in work to know and they haven't even got the results back for definite yet. And I again think - SO what if she has Downs just be happy for once!

I just think he's finally got what he wanted - a beautiful, baby girl - and he's still being so negative about it. Makes me sad! :(


----------



## Smile181c

Happy 19 weeks Alex! And Scan today - woo!!

Flapjack that would piss me off too! Just enjoy your family! 

Happy belated birthday HG :cake:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg lizzy I would totally wanna slap him too just like I wanna slap my SIL!! Why don't we just do it and we might feel better haha I hope he gets over his obsession with everything being perfect coz he needs to realize nothing in life is!!


----------



## Bergebabe

hello peeps!

happy belated birthday HG big 30!! ahh well ur still behind me lol, the old git of the group hahhah. that reminds me Jess, i turned 32 in March (sigh) if you want to update the hp. i dont mind if you dont, i will just pretend to be 31 hehe. as oh is so much younger than me i started going backwards last year so now im officially 28! 

i have just caught up but im sure theres loads i was going to comment on but cant remember now! my memory is so atrocious at the mo! 

alex - good luck with the new place! fxed its the one x





Jess, i think thats such a stupid thing to put as an april fools joke!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hey girl How is everyone? 

I been busy this last week and busy this week as well. Ugh

:dust:


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's a girl!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Awwww!!! Yay Alex!! Congrats!


----------



## pops23

Aw Alex congrats!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!

yippee! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Congratulations!! :happydance:

Oh, I'm 26, Jess. :) I didn't realise our ages are on the front page. :haha:


----------



## TFSGirl

Yay for the girl, Alex!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Is anyone else having crazy ass mood swings? Cuz I am happy as a clam one minute, and the next I am ready to take everyone's heads off, namely OH's. I never got angry with him before, and now I have to stay away from him to keep from yelling at him. Ugh.


----------



## dontworry

I've updated the front page with everyone's information! :) 

Alex, you have a vagina IN your vagina! WOAH trippy! LOL I guess she's not exactly in your vagina yet, but... you know what I mean. ;) I can't remember if I guessed correctly or not! Yay for :pink:! 

Lizzy - that sounds so sad! :( I am sure he is just being a worrisome first-time father but he sounds to be going very overboard with it. And that fact that he's telling everyone about it is kinda of upsetting - that seems like something you'd keep to yourself? I don't know - I have plans to adopt a Downs child in the future anyway, so maybe I'm biased, but regardless - he's got a beautiful, healthy baby! He shouldn't be fussing. :( Sounds like he needs to get his head out of his ass, too. 

I've just had a handsome young man come and change all of my light fixtures in my house for free! The place we are in was built/constructed in the early 70's so everything is extremely outdated, and now we've got these lovely new lights. He also replaced the showerhead with a shiny new one! YAY!


----------



## Bergebabe

yayyyy for a girl!!! how exciting! i cant wait to know the sex, now you can plan plan plan lol.

jess thanks for updating the hp - awww love ya!!! lol

tfs, i have turned in to moody bird from hell at times. me and oh never used to bicker or argue but i keep finding myself snapping at him. then i get a wounded look back and feel soo guilty!!! 

just remembered someone mentioned hunger games a few pages back - saw it friday night it was really good! going to read the book now. usually i hate to watch films based on books as ive usually read them and it ruins them but i hadnt this time yay. 

i have my scan in the morning so excited and a little nervous. will let you all know how i got on in the morning


----------



## flapjack10

He was planning to adopt a Downs baby too! That is why it's so annoying because why can't he just enjoy these first few days of his baby's life instead of stressing! It's so stupid he wants everyone in work to know she's getting tested - why? I don't understand it... 

Anyway rant over! Happy thoughts now!

Love my crazies!

Xxx


----------



## dontworry

Good luck with your scan, Berge! :flower:

Tomorrow I'm going on a movie date with one of Terron's coworkers from work. She's very antisocial and doesn't have many friends, so Terr told me to go hang out with her, lmao. We're going to see The Secret World of Arrietty (it's a Studio Ghibli film - I'm not a huge fan but this one looks really cute and reminds me of "The Borrowers"!) and going for lunch beforehand. I know I get along with her so it shouldn't be too awkward!


----------



## dontworry

I got approved for my scholarship! YAY! :dance:


----------



## pops23

Bergebabe said:


> yayyyy for a girl!!! how exciting! i cant wait to know the sex, now you can plan plan plan lol.
> 
> jess thanks for updating the hp - awww love ya!!! lol
> 
> tfs, i have turned in to moody bird from hell at times. me and oh never used to bicker or argue but i keep finding myself snapping at him. then i get a wounded look back and feel soo guilty!!!
> 
> just remembered someone mentioned hunger games a few pages back - saw it friday night it was really good! going to read the book now. usually i hate to watch films based on books as ive usually read them and it ruins them but i hadnt this time yay.
> 
> i have my scan in the morning so excited and a little nervous. will let you all know how i got on in the morning


Bump buddy! Good luck for your scan!  please tell me EVERYTHING! You'll be 6 weeks 6 days and I'll be 7 weeks when I have mine next Tuesday so essential we will be at the exact same point and I want to know what to expect so I don't get my hopes up too much, update ASAP :)

It was me who mentioned hunger games, film was awesome and ive read all the books, read them you will not regret it, they're brill!! Xxxx


----------



## pops23

dontworry said:


> I got approved for my scholarship! YAY! :dance:

Just seen on fb and liked your status, amazing!! Congrats!! Xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Massive congrats on having a lil girl, Alex that's so exciting!!

Good luck for ur scan berg hope it's awesome!! I know it will be

I'm an avocado tomoz yahooooo 

Love ya guts everyone!! Xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

well done on the scholarship thats amazing news!! you must be so pleased x

pops i will be sure to give you a full update tomorrow. can i ask, is it standard to get a scan at 7 weeks in london or are you going private or something? normally here i wouldnt get a scan until 12 weeks but am glad im getting one early!


----------



## dontworry

Thank you girls! :D It's not a ton but it makes a definite difference! I can start earlier than I was going to now! Woohoo!

On another note - I'm completely knackered today. I keep drifting off while sitting here! Might go and take a nap soon. :)


----------



## disneydarling

Aw, I'm glad all of you who have seen The Hunger Games liked it, and agreeing with those who have already said it, read the books, they are amazing!!


----------



## disneydarling

Congrats on your scholarship Jess!!!


----------



## sharonfruit

alex congratulations, a babygirl, how exciting!

Jess thats great news, yay for the scholarship!

Lizzie I was talking to my OH today about negative people. My mum and sister are both particularly pessimistic, my sisters disabled and my mum is her full time carer, I know they have hard lives but I really feel they make it so much harder for themselves (and eachother) by moaning all of the time!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I couldn't resist...broke down and did an OPK...negative! I'm confused, as I've had a lot of EWCM the past couple days. I thought it was way early in my cycle to O (today is CD11), so would have been CD9 that I O'd (based on CM). 

OPK today is really negative...like, almost non-existent second line. But, I typically O around CD12...? Gah! So so so confused! I think MC may have messed up my cycle...?


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess that is such fantastic news about your scholarship! Congratulations my lovely!!

Alex, you're having a little girlie. Awww! This makes me think that I'm definitely having a boy because EVERYONE I know seems to be having girls lately.

Berge, I'm sure your scan will be great. I can't wait to hear all about it! :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Annie, it may well be a little messed up this cycle. I have read that OPKs don't work first cycle because your hormones are all over the place - some people don't ovulate first cycle after MC x


----------



## Hit Girl

That's a very interesting insight, Shar. Annie, I think that's what's going on. It will sort itself out in no time. :hugs:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Jess awesome news on ur scholarship well done!! 

Annie, my love ... All of us have different bodies, not everyone have perfect cycles and mc can play havoc, there r stories of some girls mc and then 4 weeks later bfp, others it plays real havoc.... I know in my situation I had 2 cycles straight after (28days and 27days) then I got my bfp 30days later .... Now according to my scans I've been pushed back nearly two weeks which would've meant I o'd late second time round and got an early bfp on 5dpo so to be honest don't fully trust opk's .... Keep going with the flow this month then try opk's next month if u don't get ur bfp ... I say our bodies are seriously wack and I don't reckon we know eats going on sometimes 

Best of luck my sweet xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg I'm an AVO yay


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: How are you girl?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Back to Work today. I don't want to lol!! Help!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, Alex I just seen that your having a Girl. Congrats


----------



## Smile181c

Happy avocado week erin! 

I've just been to mothercare on my lunch break and brought this set:

https://i42.tinypic.com/35daxdh.jpg

Another thing ticked off my list!


----------



## nlk

congrats, alex! a girl!! thats so exciting!

hope everyone else is doing good! ordered some OPKs yesterday, and finished the provera today. so hoping AF shows soon, and then i can start taking the clomid! will be good if the OPKs show if its working....but i heard OPKs aren't as effective with pcos? heres hoping!! what time of day do others do their OPKs at? im sure its not meant to be FMU....


----------



## nlk

Smile181c said:


> Happy avocado week erin!
> 
> I've just been to mothercare on my lunch break and brought this set:
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/35daxdh.jpg
> 
> Another thing ticked off my list!

thats such a cute set! love it!! :thumbup:


----------



## flapjack10

Ooooh they're so cute Chloe! :thumbup:

GL with OPKs nlk! I'm sure they'll be some experts here in a bit to advise you lol!

YUM YUM Avocado! Love it!

xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That is so cute


----------



## Smile181c

It all came in a set for £36.99 :thumbup:


----------



## nlk

is it winnie the pooh?? :cloud9:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I can't wait to start buying stuff


----------



## Smile181c

It is - I love the winnie the pooh range in mothercare at the min! I really want the changing mat, but it's fabric so not wipe clean like normal changing mats - I'm gutted! look how lovely it is!

Changemat

I also want the matching bedding etc :blush: the cot bumper is literally to die for :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

And this is the rest of the range:

winnie the pooh range at mothercare

sorry, I'll stop with all the links now :haha: just love it so much!


----------



## flapjack10

I love Winnie the Pooh!

Silly old bear... :)

xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Jeez, Just woke up and freezing.
Seeing snow flakes fall =/ in April!


----------



## flapjack10

Eeek! After all that gorgeous weather we had last week too!

*packs summer clothes back away*


----------



## Queen Bee.

I hope the warm weather comes back soon!
I want a good summer this year.


----------



## Laura91

Wow you guys have been busy! I got really excited thinking someone else had got a BFP then realised we were upto 11 before :haha:!

Hi *Katiee* & *MrsGruffalo *:hi:

Sorry about AF *Sharris* :hugs: The little girl is so cute!

*Jess* :


dontworry said:


> Still on the rag and not enjoying it one bit. :(




dontworry said:


> I wonder who will be next with their BFP?! So exciting... its like Survivor or something lmao.

:rofl:

I'm starting to get a bit resentful of people when they announce their pregnancies (obviously not you ladies - just people who haven't been trying).. If one more of T's friends gets pregnant I'm gonna scream. You're right though, your time will come and I hope it's not too far away :thumbup: Ooh and congrats on scholarship!

*Flapjack*:


flapjack10 said:


> They're bell ends, Jess.

:rofl:
I agree totally with what you said about your colleague, a healthy and happy baby is a baby a beautiful gift and whether the baby has downs shouldn't make a difference.

Happy belated birthday *Hit Girl*! Glad you got spoilt. Next time you'll get one extra gift from your baby :cloud9: 

*Alex* congratulations for team pink! Have you shortlisted any names?

*NLK* I do mine at 6pm because that's what time I get home from work and I generally need to pee :haha: They say not to do it with FMU because you have to let the levels build up in your body throughout the day or something?

Hope everyone's good? x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks ladies! Just so frustrating! Can't be more fertile if I don't O at all! :growlmad:

Yay for new baby items!! I buy them, even though I don't even have a bean! Haha. Too cute to resist!


----------



## pops23

Maybe you're just o'ing late sweetie!? Stay positive

Chloe that's bits are gorgeous! Definitely a good idea to buy little bits as you go, I think I may do the same when I'm eventually brave enough to buy anything, feeling a bit more brave now I'm a sweet pea 

Good luck to all the ladies using opks, a friend of mine just announced she is of yesterday, 4 months nothing, then opks and bam!! Up the duff!

Xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

yay had my scan and saw the heartbeat, they even sneaked me a pic hehe

https://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n138/bergebabe/IMG_0206-1.jpg


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yey berge :) Im so happy for you. I bet it felt a bit more real for you? Wait til your next scan - you'll notice a huge difference!

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yay berge! :happydance: cute lil baby, and only one! LOL


BBH: how are you and the twinnies? :)


----------



## dontworry

Aww Berge, your little bean is so sweet! I bet its sort of magical sitting there, seeing something that is growing inside of you on the screen. Incredible!! 

Clo - LOVE those sets you've got! I am 99% sure my friend has a Pooh bedding set in her collection. She is a massive hoarder and while we were packing her house up this last time, I found 8 different cot bedding sets - I was drowning in them! (Speaking of Winnie the Pooh - I was on Pinterest and someone Pinned a book called "Cooking with Pooh" Bahaha!).

Alright I will catch up more in a bit - I'm off for my nerd date, lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, enjoy your nerd date! :)

Berge, how amazing is that picture!!! How did you feel when you saw that for the first time? :blush:

Gorgeous set you have there, Chloe.


----------



## Hit Girl

Happy avocado Erin!! :hugs:


----------



## Bergebabe

Thx ladies yes was pretty amazing and calmed me a little lol.

Erin yay fir an avocado, thats actually quite large! I love advocado and fancy it now! 

Pinkie i hope ur cycle sorts itself out soon for u hun, i have no idea with opks though xxx

I love the pooh set how cute! Cant wait to shop

I sent pic of scan to my mum she replied "isnt she gorgeous" lol shes adamant its a girl but i think its wishful thinking she has two grandsons


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Congrats Berge! That's a cute bean ya got there! :hugs:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Berg its such an overwhelming feeling wen u see bubs for the first time isn't it especially wen all is great!! Wave of relief and excitement .... She is beautiful!! Haha I'm going with ur mum ..girl!!

Chloe I lurve Winnie the pooh so cute that set u got ... I'm guessing ur going pooh theme?? Coolio

Annie u will be fine and up the duff soon I bet just relax my love xxx

Mmmm nom nom nom avocado for me :)

Love and :dust: to all mwa


----------



## pops23

Gorgeous Berge, how exciting! and you're a blueberry now  I CANNOT wait till mine, I neeeeeeed to see something to know it's all real and then I can stop annoying all my lovely crazies with my stressing 

HG - you have a sweet potato, wow!! It's funny, it seems as though time is flying for everyone but going slowly for me but it can't be!! 

It's super sunny but super cold here today, I hope we don't get snow.. The weather is crazy right now!

Have a lovely day all, I've got cheer camp today :happydance:Wish you could all come do some cheerleading with me! :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Don't you worry - time seems to be going so slowly for me and everyone else seems to be zooming ahead! :haha: It's funny you know, because I'm having sweet potato for dinner tonight. I think using a sweet potato as a size reference is so stupid. There aren't too many fruits/veggies that have such a drastic size variation!

I love your sweetpea! That is so lovely. :) You have cheer camp? What exactly is your role there? I would love to go to that. 

I think I felt some movement this morning while I was still in bed. It was amazing! 

Yay for Berge's blueberry!! :)


----------



## Smile181c

Yay for movement! I'm always feeling some poking whenever I sit still for long periods of time :)

Erin, not going completely pooh theme but their sets are sweet :) I don't really have a theme in mind yet! Gonna wait to find out gender first :thumbup:

Aw babyberge is so cute! I'm getting a pink vibe from you at the moment berge, but I'll hold judgement until the 12 week scan :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Awwww babyberge is sooooo cute! Lovely little blueberry!

Your turn next Tori! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

hello ladies! somehow managed to delete my subscription to this thread! thought it was far too quiet, glad i double checked hehe

hg - i think that about a lot of the veg they put on it, like in UK its rare for an onion to be bigger than an avocado! but yay for sweet potato anyway, yum!! you're almost half way there, i cant believe it! how amazing to feel movement too, that must be so weird at first!

Pops have fun at cheer camp lol. it feels very odd to say that ha. yours will be here before you know it, particualrly with the lovely long weekend.

have a good day people! im going to see if i can get a half hour nap in at my desl lol. i am so tired i think i could sleep standing up!


----------



## flapjack10

Get plenty of rest Berge! :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey ladies!
How are you all?
Im just in from shopping about to have some lunch :)
Wow oh wow was the town crowded today, all kids are out of school for some reason =/


----------



## MommaAlexis

I don't want to get up :(


----------



## Tinkybell

Hi All,

This is my first post, please excuse my spelling and if i get confused with what i'm saying, I am dyslexic (why did they make it so hard to spell)

I think i had my last period the middle of feb / begining of march. (24th march or 2nd feb)

I have had a few funny turns with food and sickness but that seems to have settled for the mo, i am constantly having to wee, i have had slight burning and cloudy when peeing and slight thrush. My boobs are starting to get sorrer and i have had crampy pains for over 2 weeks on and off. I am consipated, I can't drink enough water, (i hate water) 

I have been with my boyfriend for 4 months on friday 6/4/12 and have been on the pill for 3 of those and forgot to start re-taking them after my period (doc advised to stop taking it if i bled) so here i am now, having taken a tesco hpt with a bpn after about a minute, we havn't have pretected sex ever as i am allergic to latex and simelar materials....


Please can someone give me some advice, i have noone else to talk to I'm strting to get concerned that af hasn't come yet, that either my body is a mess or i'm preggers? 

If i am preggers how many days would i be, this one thing that really confuses me?

xxxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hi Tink! :hi: Welcome! 

There are online calculators to determine how many weeks along you might be...I'd just google it. :0) And, if you're concerned, I'd call the doc. They may have some more insight into what's going on. I know that sometimes you don't get a period right away and/or have irregular cycles when coming off birth control, so of you're not pregnant, that may be the issue.

In any case, a quick trip to the doc may put your mind at ease one way or the other.


----------



## Tinkybell

Thanks Pinkie,

It would be a complete accident if i am, not to say that i wouldn't love my own lil chimpy!! i would be 4/6weeks if they are right, but why wouldn't that show up on the test i did unless i didn't wait long enough and was too impatient, how long do they take to show up?

Tink


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Each test is different, so just read your instructions carefully. I would recommend using a First Response Early Result test, as they're more sensitive.

Again, if you're concerned, they can and will do urine and blood tests to confirm pregnancy at your doctor's office. That may be your best bet for reliable answers!

Good luck!


----------



## pops23

Hi everyone! Happy hump day!

Hi Tinkybell, definitely give the doc a call and see if he can figure out what is going on 

Cheer camp was fun! Although I'm exhausted now as it's quite full on. HG - I run a cheerleading programme for kids aged 6 up to adults, they compete Nationally and are awesome. They compete rather than cheer for teams - 2 1/2 min routine of tumbling stunts pyramids and dance, very cool! I'll post a link at some point for you guys to enjoy 

Just had some yummy homemade banana cake, tasty!

Only 6 more sleeps till my scan, yay! xxxxxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Hello ladies, how is everyone? I woke up this morning at 3:00 with the worst sore throat, feels like I am swallowing glass. I have been gargling salt water and drinking hot water, lemon and honey drinks.... Wanting this to go away but so far no luck. I also have morning sickness to the max. Good news is I have an ultrasound today, so we shall see how Babu is doing.


----------



## pops23

Good luck with it, let us know how it goes! xxxxx


----------



## Bergebabe

Oooh good luck hun and i hope u feel better soon! Hope u get some gorgeous pics at the scan xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

TFSgirl - hope your scan went well :) I had my scan when I was supposed to be 12+1 too. I ended up being dated at 13/40 and found out about my two bundles of joy!

X


----------



## flapjack10

GL with scan TFS! Pics please!

Still in shock over your twinnies BBH! :D

xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

The scan was fun and cute, baby was bouncing around and covering his/her face with his/her hands at one point, kinda fun to see. 

Other than that, I feel awful awful today. I am such a sapp today and feel horrible. lol had the worst day so far today, woke up feeling like I had been swallowing glass at 3 am, my throat hurts SO bad, then this morning I couldn't stop puking and even accidentally threw up in the shower and cried my face off because of it, then had to drink a litre of water and hold it for an hour and it hurt so bad I cried again in the car and then had my ultrasound, came home and puked again and have been drinking hot water and lemon and honey trying to fix what I think is strep throat :( lol what a suck face I am lately. 

I'm an idiot when it comes to posting pics but will try later... Ugh lol


----------



## Miaw

hiya girls :) How are you all doing on this wonderful evening? *well for me it's evening at least... wonderful whatever time it is where you are* :)

I'm kinda bored tho, I haven't had a job in a few months and it is starting to be too much for me, there is only so much I can do to distract myself and so much I can do to try and find a job. I need to be doing something *sigh* Sorry for the rant :3


----------



## MommaAlexis

Work is slow. Save me?


----------



## Miaw

Awww Where do you work?


----------



## sg0720

hello ladies,

Mind if i join you?

My name is Sarina i am 21 and NTNP baby #2 for a few different reasons..


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hi Sarina! :hi: Welcome!!!


----------



## sg0720

Thank You.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

We're a pretty chatty bunch! So, chat away! :0) I honestly don't know what I'd do without the ladies in this group! 

Is that your LO in your avatar? Adorable!


----------



## dontworry

Welcome Sarina, and welcome back Miaw! Haven't seen you around in a bit!! I definitely understand the not working thing. I quit my job (stupidly) in November and I'm just sitting around twiddling my thumbs til something else comes up. It's hard staying distracted!


----------



## sg0720

Yes that is. Thanks

Well i will tell a little bit about myself. and go from there.

As mentioned i am 21 and my name is Sarina i am NTNP baby #2. My fiance and I were TTC for over a year and nothing happened, so within the last couple months i have given up hoping that it will just happen. Before i started TTC i was on the Depo shot (big mistake) not only did it make me gain weight but it also ruined my cycles.

Since then my cycles have gotten regular thanks to the BCP. I was only on it for about a month and a half and it worked. My cycles are 36 days long. 

The reasons i am currently NTNP is because 1. my fiance doesnt want another child but said if it happens it happens. 2. TTC is way to stressful and causes unnecessary stress on our relationship not to mention it makes me crazy. and 3. child care issues..it is already and issue and expensive to have daycare for 1 child so then with 2 it will be even more expensive...

Well there is a little bit about me i would love to hear more about you ladies and possibly make some friends =]



Dontworry-- Thanks


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm Annie, 27. DH is 33, and we're TTC baby #1! I'm on my fourth cycle of TTC, but my cycle is off, as I just had a miscarriage a couple of weeks ago. Sooo, trying to sort that all out right now.

We aren't telling anyone about TTC, as it's just too much pressure/expectation. I'm using OPKs to figure out my O day, and best days to BD.

I think that's the short of it! There's lots more quirky, ranty stuff in my journal! Haha.

FX for your BFP! How old is LO?


----------



## sg0720

thanks same to you hope you wont have to wait to long and sorry about ur loss.

He is going to be 2 and a half may 1st


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks!

He is just so cute! That's a fun age. My nephew just turned 2 in January...he cracks me up!


----------



## sg0720

yes it is a fun age also alot of hard work lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm a telemarketer :)


----------



## Miaw

dontworry said:


> Welcome Sarina, and welcome back Miaw! Haven't seen you around in a bit!! I definitely understand the not working thing. I quit my job (stupidly) in November and I'm just sitting around twiddling my thumbs til something else comes up. It's hard staying distracted!

Awww you remember me :3

And i'm glad someone else understands, i mean I know lots of people would be happy to have nothing to do and relax, but too much is too much right?

What was your last job? And what are you looking for now? I used to work in a book store, it was quite nice, but I got fired because my boss is weird, it's along story but it was not my fault. And now here I am and I can't even find a simple job *sigh*

And @MommaAlexis, I used to have a job as a telemarketer for a while *shudders* let,s just say it was not too much fun.


----------



## dontworry

My last job was being a banker lol. It was a really difficult job for me to do and caused my anxiety to go through the roof. Thinking about it actually makes me cry because I wish I hadn't been so "weak" to quit, but I know I am happier for it. I just got approved for a scholarship to start training to be a Doula, so I'm hoping to get that started in a few weeks. It won't be a real "job" as I probably won't be making money off of it for a few years, but its something that means a lot to me so I'm happy to do it! Hopefully I can find another job in the meantime, but my town is very tiny and there isn't much out there. :( I'm trying to wiggle my way into working at the local library though! :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've been doing it for over a year, was a trainer and floor support but taking it easy while pregnant!


----------



## dontworry

Alex, your pregnancy is nearly half way over!! WHAT THE EFF, MAN?!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I only have like 14 working weeks left, ACCCKKKK!!! Possibly longer if I'm feeling up to it.


----------



## dontworry

Gotta make that dough!! Do they pay you while you're on maternity leave?


----------



## MommaAlexis

We have Maternity leave through the government, so it's 65% of your regular income, for one year. Then I'll be on Ontario work for 959$ a month plus child tax benefits. So, I'm covered until they're in school, then will be going to school myself after :)


----------



## dontworry

I've got to move there!  I can't even get unemployment here lol.


----------



## sg0720

MommaAlexis said:


> We have Maternity leave through the government, so it's 65% of your regular income, for one year. Then I'll be on Ontario work for 959$ a month plus child tax benefits. So, I'm covered until they're in school, then will be going to school myself after :)


thats really nice i wish we had something like that here..how is your pregnancy going so far


----------



## MommaAlexis

So far so good, nothing too traumatic. Work has been heck but it's hard even not pregnant so will be really feeling later on.


----------



## Miaw

dontworry said:


> My last job was being a banker lol. It was a really difficult job for me to do and caused my anxiety to go through the roof. Thinking about it actually makes me cry because I wish I hadn't been so "weak" to quit, but I know I am happier for it. I just got approved for a scholarship to start training to be a Doula, so I'm hoping to get that started in a few weeks. It won't be a real "job" as I probably won't be making money off of it for a few years, but its something that means a lot to me so I'm happy to do it! Hopefully I can find another job in the meantime, but my town is very tiny and there isn't much out there. :( I'm trying to wiggle my way into working at the local library though! :haha:


Awww noo, don't think of yourself as weak, you're not. You should not do something that makes you anxious or unhappy.

And congratulations on your scholarship, it's so awesome :) I read about what doulas do, and it sounds very nice, if I am lucky enough to get pregnant I would like to have one when I give birth.
Why do you think you won't be making money off it? Does it not pay well?

And oh boy do I know what you mean about tiny towns, there is just NO work, esspecially for younger people there. I use to live in a small village right on the Canada/US border and the only job I got (like 90% of all teenagers) was at the duty free.


----------



## sg0720

yeah well thats good i love the name lara ray its pretty


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

What a day and night I had night night girls.


----------



## Miaw

MommaAlexis said:


> I've been doing it for over a year, was a trainer and floor support but taking it easy while pregnant!

Oh I guess that's better, a little. Do you still take calls?
What I really hated about working there was the people on the phone, and how rude they can be, I had to quit this job because it made me loose my faith in humanity... it was really bad.


----------



## Miaw

dontworry said:


> I've got to move there!  I can't even get unemployment here lol.

Where do you live 

Russia? lol (sorry)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Back on the phones full time for 14 more weeks haha. 9 hours a day, 5-6 days a week. Yes, the customers are RUDE as heck. I'm very polite and that usually either calms them down or irritates them enough to hang up lol. Funny knowing they probably wouldn't give me the time of day in real life. I hope they'd feel bad knowing they're yelling at a preggo lady haha. You build a tough skin working there for a while. I was in the bathroom bawling my first week hahaha.


----------



## dontworry

I live in California! Lol I got denied because I voluntarily quit my job, even though I am sure I would've been fired eventually. My managers encouraged me to quit so that's what I did. 

Jenni dear, how are you?? Any updates on your life? :)


----------



## Miaw

@MommaAlexis, Oh god I know what you mean, sometimes the more your are calm the more they are rude and irritated, but with me they never hang up, they always ask to speak to a supervisor... I remember how much mine didn't like being bothered and she had a f vendetta on me, so everytime I wanted to murder bunnies. (not litterally)
I'm sorry you are back on the phones, and I really don't know how you do it being pregnant too, you must really be tough.

@dontworry, that's no fair... They ''encourage'' you to quit, that's just them trying to avoid firing you. Do your employers where you live pay penalties when you get fired for no good reason?


----------



## dontworry

I have no idea, but I do know they pay into the unemployment in the event that you qualify for it. They even told me they'd tell the unemployment people that I had to quit so I should've been eligible. I just didn't want to fight it - I will find something eventually!


----------



## Hit Girl

Alex, how are you going with your wardrobe choices? I just tried on a denim skirt that I haven't worn in two weeks and now it doesn't fit me anymore. My options are getting fewer and fewer. Blows. I really don't want to buy a lot of 'maternity' stuff.


----------



## Miaw

Awww I really hope you do :) ill send lots of good luck your way


----------



## dontworry

Thanks Miaw! :) Luckily my OH makes enough to cover our expenses at the moment, but we don't have tons of disposable income. I would love to be able to help out more.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg ladies I'm so glad I'm not the only one not working.... To be honest I'm over it ... I stopped work in the uk coz I was working a seasonal job (whitewater rafting/bungee jump etc) it finished up for winter do stopped work back in sept then had mc and got mega homesick ... So I decided I didn't want a job till hubby decided we could go home haha I'm sneaky anyways we went on cruise in dec for a month then came home beginning of feb... I was gonna find a job in brissy but hubby got given awesome job in melb so I did t bother now I will be doing his books for company and I'm doing a course right now to learn bookkeeping do I can take on a few other small businesses .... I'm so not a good studier but I'm doing ok so far ... I'm more a hands on spoon fed type I like to ve told then do I hate all this reading but hopefully works out for me them I can work from home and be there with my lil bub yahoo can't wait!! 

I am so naive ... I didn't know wat a doula was so I had to google but now I know ull be someone who helps with labour... Is that right?? 

Omg I forgot to say yesterday after I finished at the hospital (which was all good by the way and I got to hear my lil miracles hb again) I was in the team heading home And I got on and this big lady screamed F$&@ you like 3 times at me .... Then she statred mumbling 'f'ing bitch with a fat stomach' I was freaking out at first then someone else got on and she did similar stuff to them ... So I came to the conclusion she had Teretts syndrome ... Now I thought ppl with this illness just yelled Loads of swear words but she was really being rude!! Anyway a tram guy told her to keep the language down as ppl didn't want to hear this ... She started being rude to him then me again .... I SNAPPED!! I said excuse me but I don't appreciate wat u ate saying ... She kept going on butch with fat stomach and I yelled at her and said I don't think anyone on this tram appreciates your rudeness and for your information I'm not fat I'm pregnant so screw you!!! I should've been a bit calmer and said Im sorry for ur I'll ess but don't degrade others because of it.... I felt really quite offended even though I shouldn't but she really riled my feathers especially coz she kept saying I've got an illness blah blah don't blame your actions on an illness ... Im not rude to ppl coz I have diabetes and that's an illness so why should she ?? Am I being wrong minded hear because of the type of illness she has or wat .... I don't feel bad that I yelled at her coz wen I got off the tram guy apologised(and he didn't need to) and another guy said well done back there she had no right saying bad things about ppl ... Fair enough swear at the top of ur lungs but don't direct it at others 

Arrrrrrrgh I had hurt feelings but felt a lil better having said something 

Sorry for the rant but had to tell... Tis really funny looking back now haha ... Go on laugh I know u all want to xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

I don't think you did the wrong thing by telling her off for being mean to you. I don't know much about tourettes (only what I've seen on documentaries) but a lot of people who suffer with it are able to control themselves somewhat, even though its really difficult for them and they get more tic-y that way. I was watching a tv programme the other day about a guy who had tourettes and he was going on a date with a girl who didn't and he managed to hold it for nearly 3 hours! Before he started twitching and shouting out random words (luckily the girl didn't mind :)) 

But yeah after that essay, I don't think you were in the wrong :hugs:


----------



## pops23

I saw that Chloe, the undateables right? He definitely did well to hold it in for ages, but wasn't rude at people, just shouted random words

Don't worry Erin, you were just sticking up for yourself and :hugs:

HG - I think I'm going to set myself a limit of £300 for maternity wear, go to Topshop maternity (which is amazing!) and buy some staples.. couple pairs jeans, some t-shirts, a skirt, couple of summer dresses and that will be it. I already own plenty of leggings and ling tops which I should be able to wear. 

I do lurve shopping though.. will have to be strict with myself. I'm actually going to Florida ( 2 weeks today :happydance:) so would love to get some great bits there, but my 12 week scan won't be till the week after I get back so I don't want to jinx myself.. 

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah the undateables :thumbup:

Wow £300! I have such a hard time spending money on myself lol I've brought myself one pair of maternity trousers, and I've had some clothes given to me by Matt's sister from when she was pregnant last year lol I'd be lost with £300!


----------



## Hit Girl

Jeebus Erin! That's horrible! Yeah, that doesn't entirely sound like tourettes to me. Often people will apologise if they have that. She could have been on drugs or something stupid like that. Whatever her excuse, she shouldn't have said those things to you. 
I'm so happy you got to hear little bub's hb again. :)

The only 'maternity' thing I have bought is a pair of jeans which I wear ALL the time. I went to Cotton On today and bought two long singlets for $10 each - one in black and one in charcoal. I think they're more like form-fitting dresses for me right now and they'll look good with leggings.

I think I'll have to hit up ASOS Maternity soon. Free shipping to Aus! Woohoo!


----------



## pops23

Love ASOS and heard ASOS maternity is fab!!

I got £200 for my birthday in Feb and haven't spent it yet, so figured I would throw in £100 myself as well. Had been saving it for a special occasion so reckon that can be it!! Jeans are £45 each so if you buy a couple of pairs that's pretty much £100 right there already!! I haven't bought myself any clothes in sooooooo long, I need new jeans desperately now but figure there is no point :shrug: I'm going to TK Maxx today with my sister, but won't be getting anything, I'm too nervy to buy anything yet! xx


----------



## Hit Girl

I TOTALLY understand about being nervy about buying things. I haven't even bought anything for the bub yet, because of nerves. I've only bought jeans because my only other option was to walk around pants-less. Don't fret. I totally get it.


----------



## Smile181c

If you're looking for cheaper alternatives pop (more clothes that way! lol) mothercare trousers are around £20 and dorothy perkins are £30 :thumbup: new look are often around the £20 mark as well and they've got some nice summery stuff!


----------



## dontworry

Erin - you've got it! I'll essentially be a birth partner/assistant, but since I'm focusing on postpartum for now, I will be working with very new moms at home during the first couple of weeks after birth, all the way up to 2 years afterwards! I'll basically be an educator for the mom, showing her the ropes and teaching breastfeeding techniques, how to balance baby and home life, etc. After I finish that course I'll hopefully be doing the Birth Doula course, where I will be in the room with the women helping them through labor. :)
Also - you were completely in the right for telling off that mad woman. It definitely sounds like she was on drugs, not like she had Tourettes at all. I would've told her off too!


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, I want you there for my first few weeks of mummyhood. I am so damn excited for you!!!


----------



## dontworry

I will fly out and be your magical doula!  Believe me, I want to! That was my favorite part about helping my friend K. I technically served as her birth doula and her postpartum doula, and I LOVED seeing her give birth, but being Dr. Google at her house while she freaked out about being a new mom was my favorite, lmao.


----------



## TFSGirl

Ezza-> what that lady had/was doing doesn't sound like tourette's at all. Is that what she said she had? I call bullshit on that. Sounds more like her illness is psychosis of some sort. She doesn't have the right to be that way in the least, and I'm sorry you had to deal with it. I do have to say, if she truly had/has some kind of psychosis, there is likely not much she can do about her outbursts, except take her meds maybe. With people like that I guess you have to try to let it roll off your back. I have been screamed at like this in both my personal and professional life, and I've learned just to laugh it off. I had a guy on a subway have a half hour long conversation with the non existent Jesus that was on the train with him..... And he was talking about how all people with tattoos should be sterilized and/or shot.... Meanwhile I had 2 tattoos showing. I actually found him quite amusing. And also felt sorry for him that he was so far gone. 

Anyway, I'm sorry you had a bad experience, especially being pregnant. I have become extremely sensitive (well, extremely for ME) since falling pregnant, and shit that has NEVER bothered me can make me tear up these days.


----------



## flapjack10

Hi girls!

Hello to Sarina :wave:

Hope you feel better soon TFS!

Erin - you were completely in the right! If she had apologized genuinely you would have understood, but obviously she was a bitch about it!

4 day weekend!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TFSGirl

Something strange is going on with my pregnant brain lol I woke up in the middle of the night screaming and scared both myself and OH half to death. I was having a nightmare and OH was watching/listening to me breathing like i was running from something and screamed twice while still asleep....and neither he nor I are sure if he woke me or I awoke on my own, but I saw his face and it scared the shit out of me because I woke just as I was about to be murdered in my nightmare and was about to see my killer's face, then it was OH right in front of me. I screamed at the top of my lungs which startled him and he yelled lol I can laugh about it now but I started bawling as I was going through it.... Weird weird weird! I haven't had a nightmare since I was 19 and had Norwalk which was giving me hallucinations.... Lol


----------



## flapjack10

EEeeeeek! That's freaky!

Pregnancy does strange things!

:hugs:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Pops, when you're in Florida, hit up Target or Motherhood Maternity! Cute stuff, and Target is pretty reasonably priced! I got some maternity stuff there when I was pregnant, an kept it since I'll (hopefully?) eventually need it! I can still wear the dresses and things...they don't really look "maternity" at all. :0)


----------



## Smile181c

TFS i've never had so many nightmares than I've had since being pregnant, but the funny thing is, once I describe them to someone they're not scary at all! Just in the dream they feel terrifying! :haha:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Thanks lovelies for making me feel I wasn't being a right royal cow to this crazy lady..... To be honest I held it in for ages but then she was just plain rude to me and it really tiled my feathers I was steaming ... I understand some ppl can't help it it's just u don't have to direct it on others and she was ... I've laughed it off don't really care and have been giggling since just at the time she made me pissed!! 

I too had a weird dream recently and hubby woke me up saying omg are u ok .... I was breathing really heavy and super fast .... I kinda rolled over went back to sleep but woke again later remembering that I was trying to save someone from drowning and could even remember breathing weird in my dream .... Pregnancy does do weird and wonderful things huh

Ur dream sounds scary u poor darling xxxx sweet dreams tonight my love


----------



## MommaAlexis

I haven't changed my style toooo much, most of my clothes are baby doll dresses so have been in those. Need new pants for work soon though and only two pairs of pants still fit me.


----------



## Amythest

Hi girls!

I introduced myself about a week ago then my computer crashed so I could'nt get on bnb for a few days! :dohh: It is all better now though! :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

Hello FlapJack how are you


----------



## flapjack10

I'm good thanks! Just got in from work and need to get ready to go out to meet some friends! Can't be bothered!


I'm 5DPO so just waiting to test. No symptoms so far!


xxx


----------



## sg0720

Oh thats good. Nice you have something to keep you occupied to make the tww go by.

good luck to you hope you get ur BFP this cycle


----------



## xopiinkiieox

All my PG "symptoms" felt like AF symptoms Lizzy! Sore BBs, being tired...so I wasn't expecting my BFP. :shrug: After my BFP, my symptoms all showed up! Mind over matter I guess! :rofl:

Maybe your BFP is being sneaky too!! :0) FX for you, it just HAS to be your month!!! :hugs:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I hate double posts...!!! Sorry!! :0)


----------



## MissPiggy

Ths is my first time trying..fell on the pill with little man! =) helloo!! xxx


----------



## sg0720

welcome


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ouch ok, So I learned that waxing your pits is killer!
And It didnt work so well for me lol it was more painful than anything!
Think I'll leave the wax for my legs :haha:


----------



## MissPiggy

i did that before i went out saturday night....looked like a babboon for about an hour afterwards hold my arms out lol!! i dont wax anything now! lol xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL its all red, I tested it on hubbys hand :haha: ripped the hairs right out lol poor man.
the things he lets me do to him :haha:
Just gonna do my legs from now on (might change my mind about that later lol)


----------



## MissPiggy

my poor Andy still has a bald patch where i waxed his legs 4years ago! haha...gotta love hubbies! xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

OMG!
I wish my legs would do that!
he should know how lucky he is lol


----------



## MissPiggy

haha! i do think that! My hair on my legs is wierd..its in patches =/ so some bits have no and then there is some! how funny! xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

OMG how can you ladies even wax yourselves?? I can't AT ALL!! I tried doing my armpits once and ripped SKIN off! :-/ And tried to wax my own girly bits and the wax strip just got all stuck to me and I had to cut it out lol Now I just stick to either shaving or letting other people do it.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I feel like a cave-woman sometimes the amount of hair that grows! LOL
Just wish I could get it to go away permanently.


----------



## Queen Bee.

TFS: the girly bit thing has me laughing so hard, Im sorry to laugh!


----------



## dontworry

Chelsea, that dream sounded horrible! I often cry in my dreams and Terr will be woken up because I'm making this crying noise, even though there are no tears lol. Pregnancy can make your dreams more realistic, I've heard!

Welcome back Amy.  Glad your computer is alive again. I know how torturous it can be to be away from one for so long, lol!

Welcome to MissPiggy! Your little man is so handsome. :)

Miranda - OUCH. I need to wax my mustache, lmfao. I have this really blonde "peach fuzz" above my lip and Terr always makes fun of it, saying I need to shave. I've never touched it before because I've heard horror stories about it, but I really want to try waxing it. I'm really lucky in that all of my hair is red/blonde (yes ALL of it, bahaha!!) but the stuff on my legs and my armpits (and mustache) bugs me the most. I would definitely invest in something that would permanently get rid of it all lol.


----------



## TFSGirl

Lol, my old roommate STILL laughs and it has been 6 years!! She heard me in the bathroom screaming and yelling in both instances (the pits AND girly bits).


----------



## Queen Bee.

I have peach fuzz too! its not really noticable, and I do nothing with it. 
but hubby likes to pester me about it too!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think girly bits would have had a much louder scream than the pits lol
at least for me, I woulda went into a panicky mode if I had it stuck to my girl bits!


----------



## dontworry

I don't think I could ever wax myself "down there". Gah it makes me wince just thinking about it. Maybe professionally, where I know they will do it right and as fast as possible, lol. I am the type to peel off my bandaid slowly (call it masochism, lol, idk).


----------



## Queen Bee.

I also do that, I made my hubby rip it off...
He ripped it off the wrong way the first time pulling one hair out...
I looked at it and said, you pulled it the wrong way didnt you.
so had to do it again, and he finally did it right 
but I didnt get all the hair so Im refusing to wax it any further will just shave in the shower lol


----------



## dontworry

Lol yeah! Shaving is easier to me. And doesn't hurt at all, which is a plus, lmao.


----------



## Queen Bee.

definitely! 
Shaving it is! :thumbup:


----------



## Bergebabe

Hello ladies! I have had a course of laser treatment on my lady parts lol. Its supposed to be permanent but i hadnt quite finished when falling pg and now have to wait! I had 7 sessions so nearly there and have to leave 6 weeks between each one so takes ages!


----------



## Queen Bee.

does it hurt any? and is it expensive?


----------



## Miaw

hiya girls, how are you all doing on this wonderful day :D


----------



## xopiinkiieox

OPK test line is almost as dark as control line...! Yay for seeing signs of O on CD14!! :0) :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

hello Miaw..

im doing alright a little bummed thinking about pregnancy lol...i just got all my baby stuff back from my fiances cousin and its in my living room til i put it in storge and i just wish i had a bfp already ..but other then that i am good 

how are you?

XO--yay get to BDn good luck catching that egg


----------



## Miaw

@sg0720 I am doing very well, thanks :) Today was such a nice sunny day, and my fiance is driving to get here right now, and I will get 3 full days with him, i'm so happy :D


----------



## sg0720

how nice. Have a great weekend with him.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Oooh I'm so lazy wen it comes to waxing and just keeping myself well maintained.... I'm a shaver but I hate hiw I get ingrowns so I wax every now and then.... Once I has such a bad experience at a salon... This women used wax that was soooo freaking hot she burnt the shit outta me not to mention I never felt so violated ... She actually pulled my flaps apart abd put wax there omg so painfull (sorry tmi) but seriously I was so burnt that it scanned up and I wil NEVER go back ever .... I also bought on groupon and IPL treatment for £99 and got 6 treatments but then before I got to use it I fell pregnant ... They refunded me but was a great deal so keep ur eyes on Groupon girls 

This last week I've noticed my belly getting darker hair on it .... Normally just have blondes that don't bother me but it's getting darker must be pregnancy hormones or something does anyone else have this?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks! We plan to BD (how awful is it to PLAN :sex:??) Haha. Hoping that whole "super fertile after a MC" thing is true, and we get a BFP, along with a sticky bean!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Root like rabbits baby go hard!! I hope u get ur sticky sticky bean I've got all my hopes lying on ur sticky bfp beautiful xx


----------



## dontworry

Erin - the darker hair on your belly is totally normal. It's a pregnancy thing lol. I was reading about women growing lots of extra hair on their bellies during pregnancy but it goes away afterward? (Not sure how it just "goes away" but that's what they said lol).


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah goes away after but do not shave it!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Thanks girls I feel better now xx


----------



## Bergebabe

I got a groupin deal too otherwise its expensive bur i used to wax anyways which wasnt cheap and would have been forever so thats how i justified it hehe

Pinkie im so glad ur opks are showing O get to it lady! Lol. I know what u mean anout planning to bd is very strange lol

Miaw enjoy ur time with ur fiance hun

Oh is working all easter boooo so 4 days off on my own and all my friends have gone up north to a wedding oh well


----------



## MommaAlexis

Had a crap day at work. But my work crush hit on me! Woooo


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe, Alex that must have been a :thumbup:


----------



## Hit Girl

Yay for the OPK line Annie!


----------



## pops23

Awesome news on the OPK 

Hubs and I are off to pick up his new car this morning! Hurrah! We've been sharing one for 3 years and it's been a nightmare! He is very excited obviously (being a man and all!) xx


----------



## sharonfruit

> This last week I've noticed my belly getting darker hair on it .... Normally just have blondes that don't bother me but it's getting darker must be pregnancy hormones or something does anyone else have this?

My OH said I have a hairy back last night :rofl: :blush: Maybe thats a pregnancy thing too :haha:

Pops - OH sold his car yesterday to try and save some money. He'll be getting another one in November when the baby is due but e is using mine to get to work until then. Its pretty annoying, I'm stuck in the house til 3pm and I need to get out and get my friend a birthday present with it being bank hol and all! X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Woohoo!
Our lil nephew is on the way, She was on a day out with her sisters and kids.
Her water broke in a completely different town so hoping she gets back here before he is born!
Cannot wait to see him! :happydance:



EDIT: She has a 90 minute train ride back, it doesnt leave til 6 and she only labours for 2 hours!

EDIT EDIT: Train wont let her on, so MIL has to drive all the way down there to get her.


----------



## MommaAlexis

OMG!!


----------



## Bergebabe

qb whats happening!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

No idea yet, waiting on MIL to call back but she has a few hour drive there!
So for all we know, she is having him right now!


----------



## Bergebabe

aghgh how exciting!! ur little broody magnet is almost here xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

cant wait!
its all I can talk bout!
hubby is excited too! :D


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeek so exciting! Maybe the excitement will rub off on your hubby! xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

He's here! :happydance:

Waiting to find out if she made it back to town or if she had him else where, and the weight of course!


----------



## flapjack10

Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## Queen Bee.

OMG! Im so excited, but no one is on facebook to tell me anything!


----------



## Bergebabe

aww amazing!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

got the details.

Jayden was born in the town over, He was just coming too quickly.
7lbs 9oz.


----------



## TFSGirl

Yay!! Congrats on the new nephew, QB!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Congrats Aunt Miranda!!


----------



## pops23

Amazing news!! Welcome to the world Jayden! Xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Have just gotten a for sure positive OPK! Cycle is straightening out, and more BDing will commence! :sex: :rofl:


----------



## sg0720

Good luck XO

QueenBee- Congratulations on your nephew!

AFM- Ladies i think i am going to try taking an easy approach to getting pregnant as far as changing my diet to a healthier one..I am still NTNP because my OH doesnt want to try for another one but says if it happens it happens...... Any Advice on the best foods??


----------



## Queen Bee.

Just seen first picture of the lil man!
He is a mini me of his father!


----------



## sg0720

awwwww so cute!


----------



## flapjack10

Did a test earlier... We're not sure but we think we see a faint faint line. I've never seen an evap though so could be that?

I'm testing tomorrow with FMU! Let you girls know ASAP! 

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/th_image.jpg

Rubbish pic sorry!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Hi can I join this group? I'm 22 and TTC baby#1. Would love to chat :)


----------



## pops23

Lizzy!!!!! OMG!! Test tomorrow with a FRER and then let us know straight away! I'm thinking positive thoughts for you! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks Tori! We'll just have to wait and see!


Welcome Baby Dreams! :flower:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thanks :)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hi Baby! :hi: Welcome!

I've told you in your journal Lizzy...but I'll tell you again...KNOCKED UP!!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## sg0720

Flapjack(LIzzy?)- good luck testing tomorrow could you post a pic of the test?


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks girls! I will post a pic and try to have a better one at that! 

Watching Despicable Me - it makes me giggle so much!

xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

Oooohhhhh how exciting lizzie!!!!

My first bfp wasnt really viewable to the naked eye lol. Cant wait for u ro confirm in the morn but if u can see a line u must be yayyyyyyy cxxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yay for babies and BFPs!! :O)


----------



## pops23

Hurrah!!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Haha hold your horses girls! :winkwink:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I am just sure you'll get a convincing line in the morning!


----------



## pops23

FRER FRER FRER that way youll deffo get a line!!! Xx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

What Tori said!!!


----------



## sg0720

I just saw a pic of the test you posted and i do see a line! good luck to you tomorrow


----------



## Queen Bee.

Lizzy! WOO, preggo ladyyy :happydance:


----------



## sg0720

Hey ladies i have a question.
I have read that green tea is good and may help when trying to get pregnant.

Do any of you know how much green tea your supposed to drink a day and if you are supposed to drink it plain or add something to it?

thanks in advanced


----------



## MommaAlexis

Got the apartment!


----------



## sg0720

congrats


----------



## sharonfruit

Lizzie! Wow! I'm on the iPad so can't make the pic out very well but I think I maybe see a line! Good luck for your test in the morning!! Woo!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Sharon: Happy 10 weeks :)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Miranda, how's your nephew? Did you get to meet him yet??


----------



## Queen Bee.

he's really well just seen more pictures of him, wont get to see him til tomorrow.
SIL had to go completely natural birth no pain killers or anything, he came so fast!
Says she's sore and tired but doing really well.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yay!! Congrats again! I bet he's adorable...and you're excited to see him!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Super excited to see him! :)
been almost 2 years since I've held a little baby, too long!


----------



## dontworry

Lizzyyyyyy omg!

Welcome to Baby Dreams! I hope you get your BFP soon. :)

Sarina - I have no idea about foods or green tea helping. I'm not doing any of that to get my BFP, I'm just having lots of sex lol.

Miranda - congrats to your SIL! I bet that was scary having to do it in a different town and on her own!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Luckily, MIL made it with her OH before she gave birth, so that was good.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Alex congrats on the apartment


----------



## Hit Girl

Miranda, that is so exciting about your little nephew. :)

Lizzy, OMG! I can't wait to hear how you go.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Exciting things are always happening in this thread...woohoo!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hit Girl

I love your new profile pic, Annie!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Started to get really bad back pain, got some pregnancy safe muscle relaxer stuff. Ahhh, relief!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks HG!

My SIL used to have TERRIBLE back pain when she was PG with my nephew...to the point of crying. Hope you're feeling better Alex!


----------



## Hit Girl

Sorry to hear about your back pain, Alex. I get a muscular-type hip pain when I lie on my left side for too long. Makes sleeping so uncomfortable because lying mostly on your left side is apparently the best thing to do.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I heard that too! Other then the emotional side of the pregnancy I've had it pretty easy, and it's not surprising about the back pain, as I'm normally a 00 and now have a big belly throwing me off. Hehe, HG, are you finding out the gender? I had a couple showers and then the cream stuff seems to have helped. I'm thinking baby's going to "pop" soon, what with the random back pain and sore tummy. Weee! Growing time!


----------



## sg0720

did you ladies do anything different the month you got pregnant

TIA


----------



## MommaAlexis

For me it was my first month TTC officially, and we BD'd a LOT! Like, an inhuman amount lol!


----------



## sg0720

lol that is great! my goal is to BD at least every other day...i hope that i will at least be able to do that my OH is NTNP so if i say he lets BD its time it wont happen so i have to just play it off as if im just in the mood which i will be in lol


----------



## xopiinkiieox

We only BD'd on the day I O'd when I got my BFP...so bad! But, we had sickies, and I was traveling a lot for work. I used OPKs for the first time cycle 3, and that's when I got my BFP!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Pinkie, your O day is today, why are you not BDing!!!??!! Tsk tsk


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg omg omg ..... That's all I can get out Lizzy .... I'm so freaking excited for u and ive told u so in ur thread this is just made my day!!! Preggas to the max beautiful!! My head is in the clouds for u and I just new this was ur time .... So happy and wish I could give u the biggest hug!!

Such exciting news for bout ur nephew Miranda so exciting!!

No idea bout green tea I'm afraid but I know it's yummy!!

My back aches allllll the time ... Boooo

Tia, I bed like crazy to get this lil bundle and my hubby thought all his Christmas' had come at once .... The first bfp I just had sex web we felt like and 4 months after I stopped the pill Bam preggas so nothing at all first time but loads of sex, oh and opk's second time 

Alex congrats on finally finding a place to live hope it works out perfectly for u 

Much love to you all xxx and happy Easter


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I actually O'd yesterday...my ticker is a day off, but I couldn't get it to say I was in TWW...? I dunno. :shrug: My positive OPK was yesterday (and we BD'd...and the night before...and today :blush:). I think I'm covered! Hahaha.


----------



## MommaAlexis

:spermy:


----------



## sg0720

good luck!

i hope we all can join these lovely pregnant ladies soon


----------



## xopiinkiieox

MommaAlexis said:


> :spermy:

The look on that sperm's face is HILARIOUS. :rofl:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

sg0720 said:


> good luck!
> 
> i hope we all can join these lovely pregnant ladies soon

Me too! FX for you! Hope your BD plan works!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sg0720

I hope so too. i have got alot of input and i am going to try as much of that as i can and take alexis's advice and try to bd alot.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:wohoo: BD BD BD!! :sex: That's the only SURE way to make a baby! Haha.


----------



## sg0720

lol yes it is


----------



## Hit Girl

We only BD'd twice when I had EWCM. That's really it. No special food. No special tea. I was taking Elevit for a few months already at that time. That's it.


----------



## sg0720

Thank You. I really hope i get lucky this month =]


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I hope so too! The more BFPs, the merrier!


----------



## sg0720

yes if you ladies get bored you should go in teh 2nd tri and read the venting thread it brings back memories of all the complaints i had about people and things when i was pregnant with my 1st and it gives me something to look forward to lol =P


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I was cruising the MC threads earlier...there are a lot of ladies in there that are really struggling. I feel very fortunate to have come out of my MC generally okay. I am bummed, but am still positive (though nervous)! So, I try to help others as much as I can...it's easier for me to share my experience than it is for some. If I can help anyone, I'd like to try!

The pregnancy forums scare me! Haha. Talking to friends about child birth really makes me squirm sometimes! I know I'm ready (as ready as I can be, having never been through it) for it, and that it's all more than worth it in the end...but being pregnant and child birth still scare me!!!


----------



## sg0720

sorry about your loss.

pregnancy and childbirth gets me all excited i get scared when i hear about the women that get 3rd degree tears and all that scary stuff lol because with my next child i want no meds but if i get meds i want it in the IV drip NO epidural


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I have no idea what I want...pretty sure I want the epidural though. My pain tolerance is decent, but I'm thinking not good enough to handle that! Yikes!


----------



## sg0720

yeah everyone is different IMO the epidural hurt and made me nauseous. then afterwards when i would bend over (after the baby was born) i would get stuck lol...still happens to me today almost 3 years later but some people have good experiences with it which i hope you will


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yeah...I really have no idea. I'm worried about pain, but once I'm pregnant I might feel differently. I just know I don't want it to hurt so bad that I can't think about anything else...!


----------



## sg0720

yeah i hear ya. with my first i didnt want meds but when i felt the contractions i got scared n caved in.

so you are 1dpo today right?

i am currently waiting for AF she is due april 9th


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I will be asking for LOTS of advice once I'm PG with a bean that decides to hang around! Haha.

Yes, I'm 1dpo. 13 to go...ugh!!! Haha. Hope AF gets here soon so you can get to BDing! Any chance for a BFP this cycle?


----------



## sg0720

i dont think so i BD 3x 2 days before my fertile period and then 1 day after i was supposed to ovulate...so i doubt it....i was trying this past month so i wasnt really paying attention


----------



## flapjack10

Happy Easter girls! I'm sorry if you don't see the lines, we do! Even with hubby's rubbish eyesight!

BFP for me!

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/208afaac.jpg


----------



## mrsswaffer

I see them on my iPod! Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks hun! I'm in SHOCK! lol! xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

HOLY JEEBUS!!!! I totally see it!!! Congrats beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Have you got a FRER?


----------



## flapjack10

Thank youuuuuu! Going to pick up a FRER today and do it tomorrow! If anywhere is open!

It's Easter Sunday I have to see all my family! Eeekkkk!:wacko: gotta keep quiet!

Luckily we're not going to Church or I'd blurt it out to our priest!


----------



## Hit Girl

Hahaha!!! That's lucky! :)


----------



## flapjack10

I've just found out my SIL's waters have gone! Please keep her in your thoughts she is about 32 weeks, has pre-eclampsia and is having twins what a day!

xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh my god! I hope she's okay.


----------



## pops23

Sending her love and kick, it's baby central today!! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I can't take the excitement! Off to mother care in a bit to pick up some more pressies - we thought we had a couple of weeks yet!


----------



## Bergebabe

Wowwwww i can see ur bfp on my phone on the tiniest pic!!!!! Congrats lizzie, its so exciting isnt it cxxx woop woop for anither bfp !!!!!

Good luck for ur sil and her little twinnies, 32 weeks is a good length with pre eclampsia i think so fxed all will be perfect xxx

Sod the completely natural birth qb. I wud poo my pants! Havent thought too much about my birth plan yet!

Pinkie, yay for 2ww. U have dealt with ur mc so well, it must be so hard, im sure u will get ur sticky one this month x


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats flapjack!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Woohoo lizzy, I see them and even pointed them out to hubby and he agrees they are there! :thumbup:

as for me I have two huge swollen lips because of cold sores GAH!
on a brighter note, my cousin is in labour now, she is 3 centimetres dilated! 
Also having a lil boy! but she is the last one for a while, til about 18 more weeks lol


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:wohoo: Lizzy!!!! I am sososo happy for you!!!! :hugs2:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks berge...it's not the easiest thing I've ever dealt with, but somehow, it's not the hardest. Sounds awful...but, I always go back to the fact that I must have known deep down, as I never "bonded" with bean. I'm just glad I'm back to a regular cycle!!! Wahoo!

Lizzy, hope your SIL is okay! Yay for being an aunt and a mommy all at once! :0)


----------



## pops23

Babies babies everywhere (obv I'm singing that!) too much excitement! Xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've got an AWESOME idea for my new nursery, all centered around this picture!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







il_430xN_108655774.jpg
File size: 75.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## dontworry

Lizzy, CONGRATULATIONS!! Shall I put you down for the 7th or 8th?? 
And good luck to your SIL! You'll be busy this year for sure! Playing with twinsies and growing your own bubs!

Alex - that nursery theme is cute! Zebra and pink?! Too adorable!

Miranda - your family is exploding with babies! LOL Your time will come soon soon soon! :hugs:

As for meeeee, nada here. Waiting to get my special lube ;) so we can BD like crazy! Really excited to try it and see if its works for me!


----------



## flapjack10

Please put me down for the 8th we weren't sure yesterday! I quite like that it's Easter Sunday and my SIL's water (well one of them) broke today too :) xxx

We're still waiting on my SIL the midwives wanna keep the babies in their mama home as long as possible! xxx


----------



## sg0720

congratulations i can see the lines also Have a H&H9months and good luck to your SIL i hope they can keep the babies in here a little bit longer if not i hope everything goes well


----------



## Queen Bee.

Soooo, cousin has been in labour for over 14 hours now and still no sign of baby.
Poor girl!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yikes Miranda! That's the kind of labor I'm afraid of! :0( Hope all turns out well!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah! Its crazy, I want to have labour like SIL lol it went really fast!


----------



## dontworry

My mom was in labor with me for three days, lmao. I certainly hope your SIL doesn't have to go through that!


----------



## sharonfruit

Your poor SIL, I hope she has the baby very soon. My SIL was in labour for about 4 days as her waters broke 4 weeks before her due date and so they tried to keep baby in there for as long as possible!


----------



## Queen Bee.

My cousin 

I know, Im trying to get updates but its hard.. the family is running about the hospital trying to find things out.

EDIT: just found out the doctor sent her home, but she is still having contractions, she was nearly dilated to 5 last I heard.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg I hope she is ok ... That's crazy they sent her home eeek my mum was in labour with my sis for 42 hrs but she was overdue so bubs just wasn't ready!! I want nice abd easy but only time will tell huh 

Lizzy hurray for the 8th I love it wen u start figuring dates out and stuff so much fun!! No make a ticker xxx

Love ur theme Alex very cute indeed


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Starting Friday, I've had really bad gas pains...no gas, just the feeling of a huge gas bubble in my belly. It hurts pretty bad, actually. I'm not constipated (sorry for TMI!!) per say, but have noticed a difference in that...erm...area...?

I know prenatal vitamins can make you constipated from the iron...can they give you a big gas bubble too...???


----------



## dontworry

Annie, are you sure it isn't a UTI?? That is exactly what I had, but I had never had a UTI and going pee and whatnot didn't hurt, but the pain got so bad that I couldn't get up or sit down without wanting to cry. It turns out I had a really horrible kidney infection!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm pretty sure it's not a UTI...I've had plenty of those, and I'm not going to the bathroom any more often than usual. I am gassy (again...TMI), but it doesn't seem to get rid of the bubble feeling. It's gotten better since Friday, but still there.

I'm not in pain all the time...just every so often. So annoying! I've just started back on prenatals about a week ago, so wondering if they might be the culprit!


----------



## dontworry

I had the same bubble feeling, didn't pee any more than usual. It did feel weird when I sat on the toilet though (tmi lol), not exactly painful, just weird. Idk - whatever it is, I hope it goes away soon and you don't get into any bad pains with it! Mine was miserable. I got to the hospital and they figured out half way through that I had a different insurance so I had to stay unmedicated while they sent me over two mountains in an ambulance at like 4am. HORRIBLE!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

That's awful! Thanks...I hope it just goes away soon! :0(


----------



## Hit Girl

Sounds like it could very well be the prenatals. I had a really awful feeling of trapped gas around October last year. It really hurt sometimes. I had to take a lot of iron to treat my anaemia and I was a bit backed up and felt gassy. I can't burp (I KNOW) so sometimes I'll get the feeling of a bubble in there and it's super uncomfortable.


----------



## dontworry

Hit Girl, you are the 2nd person to ever tell me that they can't burp! One of my old friends couldn't either lol. How weird!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks HG! It just showed up around the same time I started taking prenatals again. When I have my doc appointment, I might ask about prescription prenatals. They're better for people like me (any multivitamin really effs with my system, I'm sensitive I guess). I'm a mess! Haha.


----------



## Hit Girl

Every time someome burps and they excuse themselves or they apologise, I always say, "Are you kidding me? I WISH I COULD DO THAT!!!"


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've had periods of time where I couldn't burp so it's not as weird to me, but to NEVER burp is still a little odd. I wouldn't know what to do with myself! Lara and I are heading to bed!


----------



## pops23

HG I can't burp either!!!! So weird! I can definitely fart though... ;-) xx


----------



## Hit Girl

pops23 said:


> HG I can't burp either!!!! So weird! I can definitely fart though... ;-) xx

Ohhhhhhhh yeeeeeaaah. :thumbup:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I can totally do both haha burp and fart .... For shots and giggles I can even fanny fart on call hahaha


----------



## sg0720

Good Morning Ladies,

How is everyone doing?


----------



## flapjack10

Ezza BUB1 said:


> I can totally do both haha burp and fart .... For shots and giggles I can even fanny fart on call hahaha

:rofl:

Morning Sarina! I'm in my dressing gown having a cuddle with my kitty and watching telly! Need to get up soon and go shopping! How are you?


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I'm doing good thanks ... Just had maccas for dinner coz we couldn't be bothered cooking ..... I've been having this dull pain kinda like a dull stitch in my lower right side abdomen .... It hurts a bit :(

Otherwise fantastical!!! Hiw r u xx


----------



## sg0720

i am doing alright i woke up this morning a little bloated, little crampy and a lower back ache hopefully that means AF will be here today! she better at least =]


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Maybe af or maybe lucky bfp!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I hate mornings. Ughhh. New fruit dance!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Yahoo for cantelope


----------



## sg0720

if i were to get a surprise bfp id probably have a heart attack of happiness lol


----------



## Ezza BUB1

sg0720 said:


> if i were to get a surprise bfp id probably have a heart attack of happiness lol

Well I got everything crossed for ya and sending sticky vibes xx


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm trying to sell my life on ebay as we will be chucking a ton of stuff out when we move house!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yay 20 weeks Alex half way done.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Wow girls! I'll take a video of Lara and me when she arrives :) hehehe


----------



## sg0720

Good evening everyone,

Alex- i love her name

How are you all doing? AF still has not came for me, i dont have high pregnancy hopes just because of the days we had sex in march...so i wont waste a test unless shes a week late..but last few months shes been right on target so id like to kno where she is at


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey ladies! 
How are you all?
bit bored to be honest.
Cousin's baby boy has decided he doesn't want to come out yet.
(37 weeks along, so she is.)
Still haven't seen our nephew as we are both ill and don't want to bring it to them.
hubby and I have decided to start getting fit!
We are going to start walking once a day, everyday and eating better.
once we start getting into better shape we will start jogging, so can't wait honestly! :)


----------



## sg0720

sounds like a good plan good luck hope you get well!


----------



## Hit Girl

Get well soon Miranda! Nothing but good things can come from this plan. :)

Congrats on 20 weeks Alex!

Mr HG and I find out what we're having in 6 days! The scan is next Monday.


----------



## MommaAlexis

WEEEEE!! I'm getting quite big now! I'll take a video once I'm all prettied up and show you guys my tummy! :D

can't wait to find out HG


----------



## dontworry

HG - So pumped for you to find out what you're having! How exciting!! Do you feel like you're having a boy or girl? Is that something you can feel? Lol

Miranda - that's an excellent plan on getting fit! Terron is doing really well without me lmao. I am supposed to be walking on the treadmill at home but I haven't had the time (sounds weird since I'm unemployed, but it happens!).


----------



## Hit Girl

Mr HG and I have always felt we are having a boy - but this is mainly because we're always hearing about people giving birth to girls or people finding out they're having girls.


----------



## Queen Bee.

HG: I think you are having a boy! also, I wanna see bump pictures! :)

Jess: I am the same-way I'm at home all day and I still manage to not have time for certain things.
With all the spring cleaning we have been doing, it's hard to keep up with everything!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

HG...I'm feeling girl!! I was wrong with Alex...so obviously I'm no good at this!


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm definitely due to take another bump pic! Will do. 
Also, my boobs are getting massive. I now call them 'porno boobs'.


----------



## MommaAlexis

This was me at 19+4! :)
 



Attached Files:







557150_354533754583987_100000820975512_898153_289813695_n.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hit Girl

Fantastic bump! :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

adorable bump Alex!
I think you will be one of those women who have tiny round bumps! :)


----------



## dontworry

Haylee just got a BFP!!!!


----------



## sg0720

whos haylee lol sorry i dont kno everyone by name

but congratulations. seems like AF is a no show for me


----------



## dontworry

Haylee was the very first person who responded to my "ad", which started this whole thread lol! She doesn't get on very often but she has a journal, and she's just posted that she was on lunch and got her BFP! VERY exciting! Her name on here is just "Haylee." :) I bet she's going bonkers with excitement! 

When are you testing again, Sarina? Also - if you forget names, I try to keep them updated on Page 1 so that we all know where we are all at!


----------



## sg0720

okay thank you. and i have not tested yet. but if AF is a week late then i will test...but for the last 6months or so she has been here before CD 37


----------



## dontworry

It sounds promising then! Are you having any symptoms or anything? Anything like your first pregnancy?


----------



## Queen Bee.

woo another BFP!
Cant wait to see who is next!
I have to admit we did have sex twice without condoms.
So I think we are kinda NTNP, but I am not getting my hopes up.
AF should be here the 19th-20th.


----------



## dontworry

Fingers crossed for you (secretly), Miranda. 

I'm off to go watch some tv shows. My TerrBear is taking the interwebz awayyyy! :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

HURRAY HAYLEE!! 
I can't believe I was the second BFP! I told Sperm donour about you guys all the time haha. I was like THEY'RE JUST LIKE ME! haha. I'm glad to have had my girls through thick and thin, I dread thinking about going through everything alone.


----------



## sg0720

nope, nothing i had a couple cramps today which i thought forsure AF was going to come but nothing..and this cycle i was not paying attention to my cycle so i dont have any idea when i ovulated i used a calender on my phone so i have an idea but not sure so..well see


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww poo!
At least get him to massage your feet since he is taking it away lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

Everyone on here will tell you to test lol
POAS addicts! :)


----------



## sg0720

lol i have been down that road lol but i have 2 frer on my desk and i want to save them for when they are really needed lol


----------



## Hit Girl

What???? Haylee got a BFP??????????


----------



## Smile181c

Haylee!!!!!!!! BFP?!?!? Yay!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hit Girl

Love your bump pic on twitter! :)


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks :D It feels smaller this week!!


----------



## Laura91

Congratulations *Flapjack* and *Haylee*! 

Nothing new for me, apart from having tonsilitus :cry:

Off to do some major catching up :coffee: x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Congrats to Haylee for her BFP!! yahoooooo i love BFPS they are the BEST!!

HG omg i love your porno boobs CLASSIC!! cant wait to find out wat your having ... im feeling boy for you and me see how we go (i find out 2nd mayand it cant come quick enough)

this is my 17weeks bump im an onion now yay
 



Attached Files:







17weeks.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bruno2012

Has anyone here spotted in early pregnancy? I spotted last month when my period was due, no need for a tampon or pad & no cramps. Just a runny nose! Should I class that as a period & could I be pregnant?? X


----------



## Smile181c

Spotting is quite common in early pregnancy hun, only way to tell though is to take a test x


----------



## bruno2012

Smile181c said:


> Spotting is quite common in early pregnancy hun, only way to tell though is to take a test x

I did but it said negative, it may of been too
Soon, last time I was pregnant it didn't show on a test until 12 week xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Maybe go the doctors and they can do blood tests?:flower:

xxx


----------



## bruno2012

flapjack10 said:


> Maybe go the doctors and they can do blood tests?:flower:
> 
> xxx

My next period is due in about a week And a half, if she doesn't show I'm
Going straight to the doctors :) I've had heartburn too! Which I've never ever had before! Xx


----------



## Smile181c

heartburns a bitch :haha:

fingers crossed you get your bfp then :thumbup: x


----------



## bruno2012

Tell me about it! I didn't know what it was because I've never had it & my boyfriend said it was heartburn.. Ouch!! Painful! I don't think my AF is coming this month. I have that 'feeling' xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I've never had heartburn either! Eeek not looking forward to it!

FX for you hun!

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

I never had it pre preg either - had to ask my friend what it felt like!


----------



## bruno2012

All my symptons are adding up to pregnancy. But I haven't had it in a few days now. I think I have a bump too!! Uploaded a photo on here and people said they can see it!xx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I get heartburn a lot! I hate it!

Any news on Tori's scan?? I am anxious!


----------



## Hit Girl

No heartburn here either.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Good luck gun I hope it does mean bfp .... Might be neg at the moment just early days .... I've had heart burn on and off it's no fun
Xxx

Annie I wanna know bout tori too where is she?? I think it's lunch time in uk like nearly 1pm so can't remember wat time her scan was we should know soon enough but I'm off to beddy byes so I will know in Da morn hope all is good for her xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

At the risk of sounding like a complete dickwad, who is Tori?


----------



## bruno2012

Ezza BUB1 said:


> Good luck gun I hope it does mean bfp .... Might be neg at the moment just early days .... I've had heart burn on and off it's no fun
> Xxx
> 
> Annie I wanna know bout tori too where is she?? I think it's lunch time in uk like nearly 1pm so can't remember wat time her scan was we should know soon enough but I'm off to beddy byes so I will know in Da morn hope all is good for her xxx

Arrr I know it hurts! Just had a few symptons. Spotting instead of my period. Keep getting butterflies too! I know it's not pms symptons cos they should've happened 3 week ago! Lol xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hg.... Tori is Pops... She has her scan today and I can't wait to see how she got on!!

Bruno I say test again in a few days if af isn't due just yet the spotting ur having could be implantation bleeding .... Hope do if a bfp is wat u want of ofcourse!! Hburn is nasty but relax web it happens and drink done water that usually helps me xxx fingers crossed for ya xxx


----------



## bruno2012

I'm normally due around the 22nd. Last month on the 24th I had spotting. No actual period. It's not long now till my next period is due. Gonna test again end of this month. & yes I'd love a BFP :D xxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Pops!!! I didn't know that was her name!!! :)

I REALLY want to know how her scan went.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Well keep us posted won't u ... I want all the juicy details and I'm sending u tonnes of sticky vibes ,,... It's looking good so far so countdown is on yipppeee to bfp .... I'm feeling it and guess wat I haven't been wrong for 3 of our girls in a row .... Yay yay yay 

Annie I'm getting hotter vibes for u too .... Boom shakaluka boom


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Haha yup it is my sweet .... Am I the only lucky one that knows ur secret identity hg?? ? (real name) hehe


----------



## flapjack10

Tori's scan is at half one and it's one now! Not long girls! :winkwink:


----------



## Hit Girl

One of _very_ few.


----------



## bruno2012

I'll let you know how it goes! I have such a strong feeling I'm pregnant. Sounds very stupid but I just 'know' x x x


----------



## Smile181c

Hit Girl said:


> One of _very_ few.

I know :smug:



:haha:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

flapjack10 said:


> Tori's scan is at half one and it's one now! Not long girls! :winkwink:

Yahoooooooooie!!!!



Hit Girl said:


> One of _very_ few.

 oh I feel spesh yippe :)



bruno2012 said:


> I'll let you know how it goes! I have such a strong feeling I'm pregnant. Sounds very stupid but I just 'know' x x x

I hear ya .... Sometimes there's just a great feeling ... Like isaid loads of sticky vibes coming ur way and I ain't been 
Wrong yet so I'm ready for another good result!!



Smile181c said:


> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> One of _very_ few.
> 
> I know :smug:
> 
> 
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: we is super spesh


----------



## bruno2012

I hope your not wrong this time! Trying not to Get excited but I can't help it:( thanks
For you help btw I appreciate it x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Well I'm grinning from ear to ear for u!! And ur most welcome always a pleasure .... I'm off to bed now all my lovelies ... Hoping for some sweet ass dreams sleep tight world 

Love yas all to the moon and back xoxo


----------



## sharonfruit

> I know

:smug: Me too :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

HG have you just told everyone and told us all to keep it a secret? So we haven't told each other but we all know?? :rofl:


----------



## pops23

Hi guys!

So scan was fine thank god!! Bean is well at the mo with a good strong heartbeat which I saw on the screen, incredible!! Got a pic, see below.

Bean is measuring at 7 +5 but she wanted to keep it at 7 for now in case it changed at 12 week scan, but I think 7 +5 sounds loads better

So relieved all is well so far, starting to actually believe it now!!

Was also praised for me full bladder :haha: I'm such a good girl!

Hubs seems so relieved I'm relieved, I have been a massive negative whingebag lately, going to try and start enjoying it a bit now! 

love you all

PS HG - you know my name now, think it's only fair I learn yours... :winkwink:

xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







7 + 5 scan.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## flapjack10

And now you're a blueberry! :D


----------



## pops23

I know!! I may change my ticker to 7+5 ... then can always change it again after 12 week scan! xx


----------



## XLolzX

I know Exactly how you & haylee feel! I'm 20 and my Fiance is 24 and we have been together for 5 years and starting speaking about having kids about 2 year ago but i was scared and he was ready! so a year ago i stop taking my pill but being careful LOL! our way of NTNP lots of our friends and people we know starting having babies and all of a sudden it was baby boom! 

none of our families knew how we felt and no one knew we wanted to try but got the vibe we were brody! 

I am such a worrier and go over things to much but my fiance is the opposite! he use to fall out with me as i didn't understand why i was so scared but it is totally normally as i was worried about my job and all other sorts of things then for some reason something clicked and with our first week of trying i think i feel PG as i am now 4 weeks.

dont get me wrong i was still so worried when i found out but the postive test made me so happy!

if you ever want to talk or advice just get in touch :) x


----------



## sg0720

good morning ladies,

This really is a chatty thread id have to go back like 5 pages to catch up Lol.

Hows it going ladies? 

I woke up this morning and still No AF..i did have a stomach ache tho which is never fun so not much going on with me still =]

just a little info-- march AF was from march 4-9 and all the day i BD was march 1, 3, 13, 18-2x 19 and 27(the only day he pulled out but dont know if anything got in) AF was due april 8th going off a 35day cycle or the 9th going off a 36day cycle ((i use two calenders on my phone that tell me that)) and they both have been fairly accurate


----------



## Bergebabe

yayy pops we really are in sync now!!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Gah! So happy for you Pops!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## pops23

Thanks guys!! Whoop whoop! Xxx


----------



## sg0720

still no AF yet ladies...i checked my cervix (i kno its not reliable) but from the beautiful cervix project i know that the tip of my cervix is supposed to be facing down when AF is coming or here...but my cp is high and the tip of it is not down its like to the left..

fx this isnt the start of long or irregular cycles again...any ideas?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey ladies how are you all?
Im really bored and in a grumpy mood for some reason,
hoping its not AF deciding to show 8 days early.
Poor hubby having to put up with my grumpiness today :(


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm grumpy and bored and tired of the TWW and just wanna be preggo already! Gah! Haha.


----------



## Queen Bee.

completely hear you there Annie! (I hope I got your name right lol)
We've been grumpy with each other all day really,
just going to have a quiet night now me thinks.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yes Miranda you're right! Haha. I hear ya! DH and I were NOT friends last night! Men! Haha.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Must be the men's PMS time :haha:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Must be! DH was downright rude last night! Drives me nuts when he won't apologize for being rude and/or mean...such a child sometimes!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Mines the sameway most of the time.
I think having a BF/fiance/husband prepares us for children 
Because they are our first child :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I was too tired to hit on my boss today. I think I need sleep. Lol!


----------



## dontworry

Yeah Alex, I'm sure you must've been extremely tired not to do that! Lol. Get some rest, love!

Miranda and Annie - I felt the same way all day. I am very irritable but trying to just keep it to myself lol.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

They really are our first children! Ugh!


----------



## Queen Bee.

He says I've been moody for past few days... 
maybe im just not sleeping well and that is causing it. :shrug:


----------



## dontworry

Or maybe you're growing something inside of you...!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Woo!
Growing something (casually crosses fingers)! :D :D :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

I dun wanna work no more lol!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

How's the bding going Jess?
When do you O?


----------



## dontworry

We're not doing it every other day but we're managing to get some in lol. The last few weeks we've been BDing more often even though I haven't felt like doing it at all. I have no clue when I O because my cycles are so completely fucked right now!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I know exactly how you feel with your cycles.
Mine are crazy as well, I thought I had them figured out
then the ol' witch decides I know lets screw her around.
So I usually dunno what is up with them :shrugs:
So I wait, and wait til she shows.
but thankfully things are getting better with them!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Let's hope! Woohoo!


----------



## Queen Bee.

What if all three of us got a BFP at the sametime! :D
Would be really great!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:wohoo:


----------



## dontworry

It WOULD be great! IT seems like almost all of our preggo girls have buddies close enough to them within this group! I think its so amazing. We could conduct a study that say that not only do women who hang together get their periods around the same times - we also get knocked up around the same times, lmao.


----------



## Hit Girl

I know I've said this before Jess, but I highly recommend seeing a gynie. Your pain-in-the-ass cycles might have a very simple solution.

I'm sure it'll happen for you guys before you know it! :)


----------



## Hit Girl

I should add - that's what I did when we decided to NTNP. I went to my GP, told her that babies might be on the cards so I got blood tests checking for everything (thyroid, iron, etc) and then she referred me to a gynie to get all the lady bits checked out. Very much worth doing. I would NEVER have known about my anaemia otherwise - and being anaemic isn't good for getting duffed.


----------



## dontworry

I definitely want to make an appointment soon. I have never been to the gyno because it sincerely freaks me out. :(


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG Jess. Seriously, no one could be more freaked out than me. I was crying upon walking into her office. Totally petrified. I know it's really poo and having your ladyflower examined isn't exactly fun, but it'll be the best thing for you. I promise. I wish I could go with you. Believe me, if I can do it, you can.


----------



## MommaAlexis

HG, in 5 weeks your baby is viable outside of the womb. I think you can stop worrying now!! :D


----------



## Hit Girl

I will NEVER stop worrying! :rofl:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Fingers crossed for BFP's for u lovelies!! 

Hg omg ur a mango!!! Yippeee mangos are yummy nom nom nom 

I never stop worrying EVER. It's too hard not to but with each milestone I pass I feel slightly less nervous

How we all doing??


----------



## Hit Girl

Erin, you are so bang on. Good to know I'm not the only one. :)

Can't believe I'm a mango now. I remember looking at 'mango people' when I was in the single digits and think, 'wooooooowwwwwwww'. And my next scan is on Monday so only 5 days away. I'm so nervous about it. I just want little bub to be okay.


----------



## dontworry

Your little bub will be perfect!! :)


----------



## Smile181c

HG are you finding out gender? I can't remember if you've said before :dohh:

I'm starting to worry a little less but it doesn't stop me knicker checking every time I go for a wee! :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

dontworry said:


> It WOULD be great! IT seems like almost all of our preggo girls have buddies close enough to them within this group! I think its so amazing. *We could conduct a study that say that not only do women who hang together get their periods around the same times - we also get knocked up around the same times, lmao*.

I LOVE this - lets do it!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Oooh yay can't wait for Monday now ... Make sure u get pics lots of pics!! I'm excited for u mango lady!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Yes, we will be finding out the gender. It'll be a bit of a family affair. My hubs will be there plus my mum and his mum. Full on. I feel more nervous than excited right now. Gah!

How the eff do you start up a journal on here?


----------



## Smile181c

Aw they'll love that! We have Matt's mum coming with us, cause my mum got to come to the 12 week scan :) 

Just go to the pregnancy journals and create a new thread :thumbup: then come and give us the link :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/952485-hit-girls-diary.html

BAM!


----------



## Smile181c

Woo!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

i totally thought i was your first stalker but chloe beat me to the punch !!


----------



## dontworry

I'm stalking now too... muahaha!


----------



## Bergebabe

how exciting hg - i cant wait until i can find out the sex!!! 

i keep thinking i should start a journal then think how boring it would be lol. i really have nothing to write about haha. 

was just looking at the first page and i cant believe how many bfps we have on this thread - it is seriously lucky!


----------



## dontworry

I agree - very lucky thread!! I don't think other threads get this many BFPs in such a short amount of time! And we're certainly extremely talkative! We're past 8000 posts!


----------



## Aurora CHK

:hi: Hello beautiful ladies. I have been away for a bit but with only two weeks to go until I move from 'I'm Trying He's Preventing' to genuinely being NTNP/TTC#1 :wohoo: I thought I'd rejoin the party! How is everyone? And hi to everyone I haven't met yet. xxx


----------



## dontworry

YAY Aurora!! So glad you're back, and soon you'll be TTC actively! I bet you're so excited!


----------



## Aurora CHK

I am VERY excited. But also trying to prepare for my hubby changing his mind/having conveniently forgot we said from May. BUT he gave up smoking in March because he wanted to be only sending in his fittest troops, so that's a good sign. SQUEAK! 

Still, given that we've not fallen pregnant in a year of not using any contraceptive measures other than not DTD on O day, I'm still nervous that there may be a problem.... I'm telling myself that a small window doesn't mean a poor quality one. If that even makes ANY sense.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi Aurora, nice to see you are back even though when you were here to begin with i wasnt ... pleasure meeting you and fingers crossed its smooth sailing for you and your BFP.... from all the lucky BFP's weve got lately i reckon ur in with a great chance xoxo


----------



## Aurora CHK

Although, I feel that being part of this gang may up my luck factor, how many BFPs have I missed, eh?!?!


----------



## Hit Girl

So good to see you Aurora! :hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi Ezza, thanks for the welcome and great minds think alike there I see! Go Team NTNP/TTC1# (hmm, not as catchy as I'd hoped - wouldn't make a great cheer would it?)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

DAmn straight sista!!! im sending loads of sticky vibes your way!! :dust: to everyone oxo


----------



## Bergebabe

welcome back Aurora, im sure you will be joining the bfps in no time!!


----------



## Smile181c

We should ask Tori to make us a cheer up :haha:

Aurora don't panic about not being pg yet, OH and I used the pull out method for about 2 years before I got my BFP (when we were actively trying) and it didn't happen for us. We were convinced one of us was infertile or something. I'm sure once the swimmers are up there your BFP will be just around the corner!


----------



## Bergebabe

omg i've just bought a pram/ travel system! i know you're not supposed to start buying things so early but i couldnt help myself it was such a good deal!! i have been researching travel systems for weeks now and have been looking out for a nearly new one - well now i own a nearly new one lol. 

lets just hope i dont start freaking myself out that ive brought bad luck!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Yep, we were freaking out about a similar thing. In the 14 years we have been together, not one close call. Not one late period.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

omg i used to think there was something wrong with me..... i was an early starter on the sex band wagon and i didnt go on the pill till i was 18....(i started when i was 14 tut tut) anyways i used to think there was something seriously wrong with me but looks like i was just purely lucky back then ... been on the pill with my hubby since we started dating in 2002 till 2011 and got my first bfp 4 months after NTNP ... then got my second (after mc) 2 cycles later so i def know my hubby has MAD Swimmers haha 

Berge yay for a Raspberry and yahooo for buying a pram/travel system got any pics??


----------



## Hit Girl

Ooooh yes! We want pics Ms Raspberry.


----------



## Bergebabe

i know what you mean, no scares for me either. ever. and im oolllllldddddd lol. i think a lot of women worry about their fertility until they have reason not to but i just think its not quite as easy to fall pg as its made out and if your not on the nose with the timing it aint gonna happen. it makes me wonder how theres so many accidents to be honest! 

no pics yet, will take some when i pick it up later in the week (not friday thats just too much!) but its a quinny buzz woop woop!!


----------



## Bergebabe

and YAYYYY for a raspberry! i had my booking in appt yesterday, all starting to feel real now!


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh man, that's a spiffy one! Nice work Berge!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

ok so i started a PMA thread just for shits and giggles when we need a pep me up...... it is my 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-pma-thread-all-my-girlies.html#post16951441 i just posted a lovely youtube vid and it made me cry have a look ... i may just be hormonal and it might not even be emotional but i was sad but for good reasons

ooooh looking forward to pics lovely


----------



## dontworry

I will go look at it now, Erin!!
I can't believe I'm still up at almost 5am!! GOSH!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

you are crazy woman!!! go to bed xoxo


----------



## dontworry

My computer won't load the video. :( It's taking too long. Boo! Will have to try again when I wake up!!


----------



## flapjack10

Yay Berge you've got a raspberry! :D

You girls are being extremely chatty! I had to catch up on loads then! Don't you know I've got work to do lol!

xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

I love your Christmas ticker. :)


----------



## nlk

congrats to the new BFPs! exciting!

hope i get to join you all soon! just finished my first round of clomid :blush:


----------



## Bergebabe

ooh exciting nlk! how do you feel?

lizzie - whats your due date? i bet it will be close for a xmas baby!! my cousins birthday is xmas day and my nephew is new years eve so i was keen to avoid this time lol.


----------



## nlk

i feel nothing. lol. its really depressing actually. i was kinda looking forward to getting the side effects, because then i would at least know it was doing something...but no. i have a scan in a few days to see whether it actually did anything...im not convinced!


----------



## sg0720

Good Morning Ladies,

SO i woke up this morning and no AF,

My dream last night if you care to read:

last night i had a dream i was pregnant with a GIRL. and i was going into labor at the hospital i will be working at so i was in the hospital and i was having contractions and stuff like that and the nurses were telling me that they were going to give me medicine and i was telling them that i dont want an epidural so they gave me some kind of medication thru a shot in my thigh lol...and it worked it eased the contractions so then out side my hospital room door it was weird because it was the hospital but there was a graduation going on lol...and i saw all these guys i used to go to school with who wanted to come back and visit they were like what are you doing here and i showed them my belly and then when i was walking back to my bed i felt alot of pressure down below and my water broke and i yelled i was like "omg my water just broke" so the nurses came back in and had me get into bed she checked me down below and then gave me some other medicine that i had to take with mandarin oranges so i took it and a little bit later ready to push....so im thinkin oh this isnt nothing while i was pushing then i started to feel so much pressure and was yelling a bit next thing i know i delivered a baby BOY and i named him jason....oh i for got before i started pushing i had to have my blood taken and a band on my wrist incase i needed a blood transfusion..and it was like the middle of the night...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

SG what a dream


----------



## bruno2012

does anyone here whos been pregnant before know what your cm is like when your pregnant? sorry if it's too much of a personal question to ask!xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

how pregnant, bruno? not that I'd have any clue as I never have been, but I'm guessing its a question that these ladies might ask and I'm guessing that it fluctuates during the different time periods (although, again, I might be talking total shash!)

do you mean when you are first pg eg in first few weeks before positive testing?


----------



## sharonfruit

> does anyone here whos been pregnant before know what your cm is like when your pregnant? sorry if it's too much of a personal question to ask!xx

Mines been stretchy and thick with a yellowy tinge :rofl: niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## bruno2012

yeah! erm, my periods are normally heavy and crampy, and last month, when AF was due, well, my period never came really, just a bit of spotting and no cramping, wasnt enough for a pad or a tampon was only when i wiped, this lasted on and of for around 2 and a half days, and ive just checked my cm, (sorry if this is tmi for you :p) and its quite stretchy, i think id be around 6/7 weeks pregnant, i did test and it said negative, but ive been pregnant before and it didnt show up on a test till i was 12 week, and i may of tested too early last month as i was eager and couldnt keep it in!xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

When was the last time you tested? x


----------



## bruno2012

sharonfruit said:


> When was the last time you tested? x

around 3 week ago when my AF shouldve been due, so around the 22nd of march x


----------



## sharonfruit

Test again!! I had 6 days spotting around the time my period was due and got my BFP!


----------



## bruno2012

sharonfruit said:


> Test again!! I had 6 days spotting around the time my period was due and got my BFP!

my next AF is due in around a week and a half, the last time i was pregnant it didnt show up on a pee test until i was 12 week!! took a pee test every 2 week and nothing then finally showed up at 3 month, along with a bump and morning sickness! 

should i count the spotting as a period? as it wasnt normal and wasnt really a 'flow' xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Mmm no I don't think so! Xx


----------



## bruno2012

sharonfruit said:


> Mmm no I don't think so! Xx

i thought so! it was a very minimal amount, my next one is due in about 2 week, so ill see if AF arrives then, but i dont think i will after last month; id post a pic but i dont think people will wanna see! haha, gonna go to the doctors last week, i have had a few symptons, never had heartburn until a week or so ago!x


----------



## Queen Bee.

hello ladiessss!
I've only just drug myself outta bed... yeah I know lazy bum :haha:
right now im trying to decide what I want for dinner (breakfast lol)
So whats everyone's plans for today then? :)
Mine will be of the usual watching videos (how boring am I lol)


----------



## pops23

12 weeks, thats crazy!! Fingers crossed for you then for sure!

have you been to the doctor for a blood test? xxx


----------



## bruno2012

pops23 said:


> 12 weeks, thats crazy!! Fingers crossed for you then for sure!
> 
> have you been to the doctor for a blood test? xxx

i know! i knew i was pregnant, knew right from the beginning, me personally didnt need a test to prove i was pregnant but obviously i needed the double line, it showed up positive as soon as the major symptons kicked in, such as morning sickness, & my next period is due in 2 week, so if she doesnt show up im going to the doctors for a blood test. ive read what i had could be implantation bleed or breakthrough bleed!xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

With my son nothing Showed on a pee stick either till I was about 13 weeks with him.


----------



## flapjack10

A friend of mine didn't know she was pregnant until six months! The doctors had done tests and they were negative! They said she had IBS! One doctor said, "I'll just double check you're not pg" and she was!

I know this is _really unbelievable_ but I swear it's true!


----------



## Miaw

Hi girls, how are you all doing today :D

I'm doing wonderful, even tough today is a rainy day I'm happy, I think i'll just snuggle in a blanket and watch movies all day :3


----------



## sg0720

well girls i gave in and tested BFN :( i knew it was too good to be true...now just wish AF wuld come so my cycles dont get screwed up


----------



## Miaw

Awww sg, don't give up just yet. You're not out until af shows xx *hug*


----------



## sg0720

thanks.


----------



## bruno2012

sg0720 said:


> well girls i gave in and tested BFN :( i knew it was too good to be true...now just wish AF wuld come so my cycles dont get screwed up

your not out until AF shows her ugly face!! x


----------



## dontworry

Miaw, I am doing the same here! Its raining but its sunny out, and it's nice and cool so I'm snuggled up on the couch with my pup. I just found an awesome site for plus-size women during/before/after pregnancy: Here. So I'm reading all over that! I was also reading about circumcision.


----------



## Miaw

hi dontworry :D

that website look really cool actually, I just added it to my favorites, I am a little overweight myself so it's good to know :)


----------



## dontworry

It always feels good to know there are other plus-size gals trying to have babies and doing it successfully. The reason I hate going to the doctor is because of how I've been treated by them. I like reading positive stories about nice medical professionals! Gives me hope! :)


----------



## Sharris

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been away for a while, we've been having a lot of things going on lately. How's everyone been? I had almost 30 pages to get caught up on so sorry if I miss anyone!!

Alex~ congrats on the baby girl!! You must be so excited! Do you have a name? I saw your nursery set on my cell, I'll have to go back and look!

Flapjack~ Congrats!!! I'm so excited for you! I can't wait til you get pics! I love your ticker!

HG~ I keep feeling boy, I'm no Dr. but I was right for my bestie on her lil boy! So FX for your lil bean being a boy!

Dontworry~ I'm the same way.. I went a couple times to a gyno when I was in my late teens but hated it so much I haven't been back!

Now, to tell what's been going on here, for the past few weeks, DH's grandma, she'll be 89 on 7-4-12, has been in and out of the hospital, which has us all on a roller coaster, she got better, then sick again, and the doctor doesn't know whats wrong. :shrug:

Last Sunday, (April Fools Day) My cat Mikki went missing.. it wasn't too bad.. more funny than anything.. I was petting DH's cat and realized I hadn't seen mine in a few hours, called her and followed her meows to the back door, she was under the porch!:haha: silly cat... DH cat got out a few times right after we got him.. neither of them wanted to stay out when they got out though! 

This parts pretty sad..

Spoiler
Later that night, my hubby went to check on my 4yr old dog Chevy and discovered he had gotten off the dog run.. he usually comes when I call him, I called and searched all night..:nope: I had the worst feeling when we went to bed but I couldn't do anything... So I prayed that he was safe, and went to bed. We got up Monday morning, and headed to town (we live in the country) and I found him on the on ramp as we got on the highway... :cry: he had gotten hit by a car and didn't make it.. it crushed me and I wished I had just looked a little harder the night before or something.. but DH went and picked him up so we could bury him at my dad's.. He was the first dog that was MINE, we always had dogs growing up but he was my baby :cry:

Tuesday, I got my panties in a bunch (I call them mad girl panties lol) and had to call the cable company and make them explain how $250.00 a month is the cheapest bundle they have, it's not lol we're payin $170.00 a month now :thumbup: but it took HOURS on the phone with those morons.. I'll save you the boring details lol!

On a more positive note, DH and I talked, He and I are officially TTC no more NTNP!! :happydance: also, no one knows but us, his MIL (I think she still thinks we're NTNP) and you guys! I'm so excited!


----------



## TFSGirl

VERY grumpy today ladies!!

Jess, the Conceive Plus was returned to me for not having "enough information" about what was in the stupid package!! Now I need to think of a more creative way to say "baby juice" (not what I called it, but I guess I need to say more than "gift" on the label. Will likely say self care products), so I am sorry, have to re-send on Friday :( Urgh! 

Other than that I have been put on light duties at work, and yesterday I counted ear plugs, bags, and equipment tags. Today I handed out flash hoods and counted the tags we put on our helmets to identify which truck we are on. Fascinating... :-/

Gotta smile :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Such a bummer about the Conceive Plus! The postal system can be a biyatch.

Also, you're a peach!!!!!!


----------



## dontworry

Sharris I am so sorry about your dear pup. :( 

Aw thanks for going through the trouble for me, Chels! I have never shipped anything in my life, and it terrifies me lol. I am SO irrational!


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG Sharris! I only just saw that about your puppy. I am so very sorry. I am a massive dog lover and have been through this heartbreak. It is just awful to say the very least. :hugs:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sorry to hear Sharris! :hugs:

Two weeks is a long time..............:growlmad:


----------



## sg0720

hey can you ladies help me?

I am looking for things to use this cycle to help give me a better chance of getting pregnant..any ideas? i saw pre-seed but is that only for women who are usually dry down there if so that wouldnt work for me...

i am looking for anything i can use or take without my OH knowing because it will turn him off...and thats the last thing i need lol

thanks


----------



## Miaw

dontworry said:


> It always feels good to know there are other plus-size gals trying to have babies and doing it successfully. The reason I hate going to the doctor is because of how I've been treated by them. I like reading positive stories about nice medical professionals! Gives me hope! :)

Nooooo, that's so horrible and mean. You're pregnant and emotional, they should not treat you bad :(

If my doctor would give me a hard time about being overweight I would request another doctor, it's so unethical. Too many people are so judgmental and want people to be perfect, I can only imagine how it could hurt coming from someone supposed to be professional.

Sorry, rant over.

I really love that website by the way, some of these stories are really inspiring :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

Bahhhh work is a draaaaaag.


----------



## Hit Girl

Don't let people like that put you off seeing a doctor, Jess. Most of them aren't like that.


----------



## Sharris

Thanks everyone :) I appreciate it. 
So we decided we don't want to tie each other down to BD on O day but we wanted a bit more aggressive approach than NTNP... so any suggestions ladies? I found a more detailed app, and have weighed myself the past 3 days and took my first temp today..(didn't have a thermometer lol) thing is idk what to do.. and im super nervous about it now :blush: idk whats wrong since it was my idea.. dh just agreed with me on what i did and didn't feel comfortable with doing..


----------



## Hit Girl

Sharris, you should get an Ovulation thermometer from the pharmacy/drugstore and take your temp at exactly the same time each morning (before you get up/speak). It sounds like you guys are taking the same approach that my hubs and I did. Somewhere between NTNP and TTC. I temped for a month and got it that month. Also paid very close attention to what my CM was doing.


----------



## Sharris

I'm not entirely sure what CM is.. I'm not exactly an expert on my body :blush: I'm just now starting to understand things about ttc lol.. we've never bd during my fertile time and thats kinda why im nervous.. :/


----------



## pops23

Sharris CM is cervical mucus, after AF is dry, then stick then creamy and finally like egg white and stretchy when you are really fertile. After you O it starts to dry up again, hope that helps! Xx


----------



## Saradavies89

Hey everyone I was one of the first girls on here and left cz I was getting down cz nothing was happening, well am now 5 weeks pregnant :-D at long last 6 months later, basically want some advice any of u tht got ur BFP experience brown spotting at the beginning when you wipe but no all the time am so worried it look abit like the colour of you blood at the being of your period like last months old blood am so worried, my aunt is a midwife an Sao it could be implanting bleeding an not to worry and just to keep an eye out cz I've had no pain or nothing, jus wanted to know realt if anyone else experienced anything like this and all is ok xxxxxx


----------



## bruno2012

I've been experiencing the same. Is your AF normally due? I had it last month when she was due but my period never came & I just had spotting instead and no cramping x x


----------



## Saradavies89

bruno2012 said:


> I've been experiencing the same. Is your AF normally due? I had it last month when she was due but my period never came & I just had spotting instead and no cramping x x

Yeh he's usually due around now yes xxx


----------



## bruno2012

Well it could be breakthrough bleed or implantation. If your worried call the do but I think
Unless its enough to fill a tampon or soak a pad your fine hunny x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Sarah I beleive it is probs implantation bleeding I know shar had spotting early in her pregnancy and is now doing well .... Def keep an eye on it and if it turns really red and ur in pain then def call the hospital and try and get scan .... It sounds mainly like ib do just keep an eye on it Hun .... Massive congrats though how exciting!!


----------



## Saradavies89

bruno2012 said:


> Well it could be breakthrough bleed or implantation. If your worried call the do but I think
> Unless its enough to fill a tampon or soak a pad your fine hunny x

God jus a few spots on tissue throughout the days, I've also been told unless it bright red not to worry but you can't help but worry can you xxxx


----------



## bruno2012

So does this mean I might be pregnant too? I have suspicions that I am. But I had this 3 week ago when my AF was due. I did a test then but said negative. X x


----------



## Bergebabe

Congratulations!!!!! I had some brown spotting when i was 5 weeks, it was very light, just when i wiped and lasted a couple of days. All is fne here as have had scan since so dnt worry hun. If ur really worried the docs may see u for a scan uf u say ur spotting but its quite normal i think.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Babe I really think u will worry no matter wat ... I had a miscarriage at 9weeks so it's not something that escapes you I am forever worrying but seriously just keep an eye on it but stay relaxed as stress causes havoc for bub

Bruno I know u have said that u have done a test but I say test again u just never know some girls have even said they haven't shown pregnant till 12 weeks so it is possible just try again and best of luck keep us posted xx


----------



## bruno2012

Ezza BUB1 said:


> Babe I really think u will worry no matter wat ... I had a miscarriage at 9weeks so it's not something that escapes you I am forever worrying but seriously just keep an eye on it but stay relaxed as stress causes havoc for bub
> 
> Bruno I know u have said that u have done a test but I say test again u just never know some girls have even said they haven't shown pregnant till 12 weeks so it is possible just try again and best of luck keep us posted xx

Yeah Im one of those girls!! The last time I was pregnant it didn't show up on a pee test till 12 week!! Just the spotting that's thrown me off :( my next AF is due in 2 week so let's see if she arrives xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry about your BFN SG! :hugs:

Sharris sorry about your doggy :( I'm sure he had a fantastic life before this happened. Congrats on TTC fully!

Ooooh Berge I think my due date is 22/12! :cloud9:

TFS - peachy keen jelly bean!

Congrats on your BFP Sara and welcome back! 

AFM - I made me doctors appointment for next Friday and need to pick up a pregnancy pack from reception in the mean time to ring the midwives with. The receptionist was trying to persuade me not to have a docs apppoinment - why do they do that? I want to see a doctor, I pay my National Insurance don't try to fob me off! Grrrr!
xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

Hi flapjack my docs receptionist tried doing tht to me well she did do it, but what does the doc say different to the midwife Ive got my appointment next Thursday on the 19th xxxx


----------



## Bergebabe

yay for a christmas baby!!!


----------



## Saradavies89

Haha my mum can't wait fr a christmass baby lol there goes my crumbs prezies hahaha xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

I think it can take a while to see the midwives? I've got nothing against them! I would like to see a doc so I can have it confirmed by a professional, check my blood pressure and give me some medical advice really until I get to see the midwives.

Also I'm a bit confused about my EDD so would like big of advice on that. 

My doctor's receptionists are renowned for being rubbish! A student I work with once rang them because, she had a throat infection. They asked if she was a student and she replied yes, and they said "So do you want the birth control pill then?" She was like, "No! I've got a throat infection!" So rude...!

xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

lizzie, do you know the first day of your last period? If so you can get your edd here - 

https://www.thebump.com/calculators/duedate.aspx


----------



## Saradavies89

Do u not see your midwife at 6 weeks? Xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Im going back a couple of pages here but Erin I lost my V at 14 too! High 5! :rofl:

Sharris I am so sorry to hear about your dog that is absolutely horrendous I don't know what I'd do if anything happened to my pup :hugs: 

Sara, welcome back, I remember you from the beginning and often wondered where you had gotten to. Congratulations on your BFP. I had spotting for 6 days at the time ,y period was due, it wasn't just when I wiped, also In my knickers and at one point it was more like a pink watery blood than a brown discharge. Anyway I've had 3 scans since then and bub is absolutely fine, so try not to worry! Xx


----------



## Smile181c

I lost my V at 15, you hussys :smug:





:rofl: I'm kidding of course :D


----------



## Saradavies89

Awww thanks this is makin me feel
So much better , can't believe u remember me i was last on here in December xxxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg we were hussies haha... I lost my v plates to the same guy I first kissed he was my first everything .... Wen we broke up I didn't get over him for like 2years .... Then I went on a bad ass rampage ... Which is why I can't beleive I wasn't a teen mum haha I'm naughty but met my hubby at 18 and he's been my love ever since so dumped the baddass chick behavior but I'm def not innocent haha

Sharris I'm so sorry for ur pup it's so horrible to loose anyone human or pet I'm so sorry


----------



## sharonfruit

I am not a hussy :grr: 

:rofl:

I met OH when I was 16 and never looked back :kiss:


----------



## Hit Girl

Lost mine at 16 to my now husband.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Haha I'm just joking lovely I'm not either but some ppl probs thought I was but screw them


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hg u were a good girl first true love huh lucky


----------



## Saradavies89

I was 14 when I lost mine to my ex and was with him fr 5 yrs n now am with my fiancé how proposed on crimbo eve n can't wait to marry him xxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

And you know what's even more vomit-inducingly mushy? He lost his to me too!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Oooo Sara yay for engagement yahooo you was a young in too

Hg I love how mushy that is love at first sight abd look how great it's going .... Wen did he propose and web did u get hitched? 

I love lovey dovey stories


----------



## sharonfruit

HG that's lovely, I think i will be so proud to tell my baby I met its daddy when I was still at school :cloud9:


----------



## Hit Girl

We got married over two years ago and got engaged a year before that. I feel very lucky to have met him. He's amazing.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Oooh girls I'm going all goo goo gaga so lovely


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hg were u beginning to wonder wen he would in fact pop the question coz u would've been together like 11 yrs by then right?? Took my hubby 8yrs to pop it to me and I thought that was long enough haha set worth the wait though he's my everything love love LOVE him to bits can't honestly imagine life without him and plus I don't want to


----------



## Hit Girl

YES! I really did, although because we got together at such a young age I knew it wouldn't be right away. But I am so happy it happened the way it did and not a moment earlier.

I'm so happy that you've found someone you feel that way about too. :blush:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Likewise my love .... Look at us all loved up


----------



## Bergebabe

awww hg thats so lovely!!! proper childhood sweethearts x 

i was with my ex husband from age of 17 (he wasnt my first though lol). we were together 13 years but we only lasted 9 months married!! our relationship was always a little traumatic! 

everything happens for a reason imo as if i hadnt separated from my ex at that time i would never have met my now oh who is my perfect man! ive never been happier which is lucky lol x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I like to move it, move it.... Lol

Just saying...


----------



## bruno2012

hi girlies! think im driving myself insane, but, can you see what i can see? just underneath my belly bar, this goes along with heartburn, tiredness, spotting, which was last month, no period, (this will be my second pregnancy so ill show more second time round) veiny boobs,
 



Attached Files:







AW.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Have you been to the Dr. yet?


----------



## bruno2012

sorry if im slow replying, got a shooting pain in my wrist & it reeeeeeeeeeally hurts!! & im booked in end of this month, (my period is due in around a week and a half) just waiting to see if she turns up, after last time, im used to waiting around!! -.- xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I say go to the hospital and get blood tested


----------



## bruno2012

do you think i should go? i spotted last month instead of my period, so i dunno if i should actually count it as a period or not, i had to wait 12 week for a positive result last time (hence why im waiting so long this time) x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Not sure what else to say Bruno, think you have more pregnancy experience than most of us! Are you feeling pretty stressed out by not knowing? 

Maybe you could try to assume that you are, and act accordingly, then at least you will be providing a safe environment for bubba if that's a reason for feeling worried not knowing, and if you don't think you'll have any evidence for another fortnight, just try to put it out of your mind if you can, distract yourself with favourite films, books, music, friends? I'm just trying to work out what you need at this time xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sorry, just to clarify by 'act accordingly' I just mean if you're not sure whether to drink etc, not saying you should def go to the hospital, only you know how important it is for you to find out now. xxx


----------



## bruno2012

Aurora CHK said:


> Not sure what else to say Bruno, think you have more pregnancy experience than most of us! Are you feeling pretty stressed out by not knowing?
> 
> Maybe you could try to assume that you are, and act accordingly, then at least you will be providing a safe environment for bubba if that's a reason for feeling worried not knowing, and if you don't think you'll have any evidence for another fortnight, just try to put it out of your mind if you can, distract yourself with favourite films, books, music, friends? I'm just trying to work out what you need at this time xxx

wouldnt say feeling stressed, im just eager to know! but like i said, after the 12 week wait last time, thats into my second trimester!! im expecting the same again, which is why im waiting another 2 weeks to let my hormones build up, this is why i like this forum, i like speaking to you girls, keeps me occupied, but the bump im getting is slowly getting bigger.. it will be just bloat, but its hard and i cant suck my tummy in as much anymore! read the shooting pain in my wrist could be carpal tunnel syndrome, as ive only just started getting it, comes and goes, might do a test this weekend because i cant contain myself :( xxxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

It is a great forum. I can't imagine being able to bear having to wait 12 weeks to know for sure! The PMA thread that Ezza linked to is good for distraction too, lots of videos and silly fun.


----------



## bruno2012

Aurora CHK said:


> It is a great forum. I can't imagine being able to bear having to wait 12 weeks to know for sure! The PMA thread that Ezza linked to is good for distraction too, lots of videos and silly fun.

it only showed up on a pee test when the major symptoms kicked in such as morning sickness, metallic taste. all the others were little symptoms like a bump (which i have now) heartburn, tiredness etc xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

^I say make up something like you feel on something and want to know if your baby is still okay or something like that.


----------



## Queen Bee.

hey ladies how are you? :)
My cousin had her baby today, seen the pictures! he is a cutie!
but slightly annoyed with her as her status was (before she had him)
"I don't like how I had to let myself go, this suck. =/"
some replied to it saying "had to????"
Her reply was " Yeah dude, you dunno what having a baby in your way is like"
Seriously?


----------



## bruno2012

Aurora CHK said:


> Sorry, just to clarify by 'act accordingly' I just mean if you're not sure whether to drink etc, not saying you should def go to the hospital, only you know how important it is for you to find out now. xxx

Had a friend over today and she touched my tummy & felt how round it was not flat and said she could feel how hard it was just running her hand over it! Taking a test in the morning and another one Saturday morning if no change I'm going straight to the doctors for a blood test done x


----------



## dontworry

Miranda - That is so terrible about her status. :( I'm very much "Post about whatever the hell you want on FB cause its your FB" but some people really should keep things to themselves... its especially upsetting because we all want babies so badly and here are parents already taking it for granted. POO!

I signed up for my course this morning at 2am!! SO EXCITED! I waited til we had our money deposited and then sent my payment in... I'm so freaking pleased. :) Can't wait to get started! Tons of reading to do and lots of distractions around here!


----------



## Queen Bee.

It frustrated me at first, but im taking it lightly because she is a single mother at 20.
Also the father wants nothing to do with baby, so Im just figuring she isnt wanting to go through it all alone.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hi: Just checking in! I've nothing to report...just bored! :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

when do you test annie?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm only 6dpo, so not for quite awhile! :growlmad:


----------



## Queen Bee.

what dpo were you, when you got your first bfp?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Oiiii. I miss my abs but I don't consider this letting myself go! Ridiculous!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I was 12dpo. :0)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ha,well I already let myself go so am looking forward to the excuse! Seeing everyone's tidy bump pics (well, Chloe, HitGirl, and Alexis, and Bruno's potential one) has made me realise my pot belly is perhaps a bit excessive. I could post my pre-TTC pics now and everyone would think I was six months gone... Hopefully she was trying to be self-deprecating and joking that she looks fat, rather than being ungrateful/vain?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Well, I am going to continue to be supportive. :)
Baby looks a lot like his momma!


----------



## Hit Girl

Yeah, that's really uncool for her to say that. Sure, it might be a bit hard at first to get used to your disappearing waist, but that is MEANT TO HAPPEN. It's nature, it's miraculous and it's incredibly beautiful. I don't know, but I'm (even now) too busy marvelling at the little person growing inside me to think about how I'm 'letting myself go' (which I don't think I am, at all). 

Aside from all that.... Congrats on the beautiful new bubba! :)


----------



## Hit Girl

How's it going Berge?


----------



## Bergebabe

Hi hg! Im ok thx, hows u? 

I had a real low yesterday about the weight thing so i kinda get it but its just the way it is and all fir the greater good. I was in tears getting ready to go out last night. I feel so massive and cos people dont know yet they think im just piling weight on (which i am!) my body isnt used to this much food lol i have to be a light eater to maintain
My weight but peanut is not allowing it hehe.

Happy friday everyone!


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww berge! 
No one will think that of you!
You are beautiful! :hugs:
I bet you have that wonderful glow about you! :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh my god Berge! I'm certain it's nowhere near as bad as what you think it is. As Miranda said, you're beautiful! But yes, I do have those days where I feel crap about myself but it never hangs around for too long. :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

I think ever since my BFP I've got it into my head that my body will change and there isn't anything I can do to stop that so I've just embraced it and my way of thinking is 'there's endless amounts of time to lose weight after the baby's here so why stress myself out worrying about it now?' but that may be just cause I'm a lazy sod :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

mmm creme egg :D


----------



## Hit Girl

You are SO right Chloe!

Damnit Miranda, now I want a Creme Egg.


----------



## Queen Bee.

LOL Id share if you were here!


----------



## Bergebabe

awww thanks peeps. most of the time im fine - damn hormones lol. its only because i lost so much weight im so scared of putting it back on,even though i know i have to! i know how hard it was to get it off the first time lol. 

eugh i hate creme eggs!!! fancy a cheese and tomato roll though!


----------



## sharonfruit

Berge I'm with you,i too feel as though I'm piling the weight on. And it goes everywhere, my thighs, arms and face, not just my ever growing belly. I've always been self conscious about my weight and I'm already planning my post-birth exercise routine. I don't think you have to let yourself go, that's just an excuse to get lazy. As soon as I get past the 14 week mark I'm going to try and swim every day and walk for an hour a day, I just want to take it easy for now. 

I remember looking at the maternity section in topshop last time I was pg and bursting into tears in the middle of the shop, I don't know how I'm going to get on with clothes when we go on holiday in June, I'll be about 17 weeks, and around 20 by the time we get back. Hopefully I've got a nice bump by then so I don't look like a whale in a maxi dress. Thankfully we have booked a villa with a private pool, so at least there will be some privacy. X


----------



## Hit Girl

Sharon, that holiday of yours sounds fantastic!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ugh, I feel kinda crampy already and AF isnt supposed to be here til like the 19th.


----------



## pops23

I know how you feel ladies, I was a national gymnast so was tiny when I was younger, but when I stopped competing and stopped competing in cheer and was just coaching alot of my muscle went flabby. I worked really hard to lose some weight for my wedding (which was only 23rd december) and thinking now I'll put it back on! oh well! I'm actually quite enjoying eating whatever I fancy, but most days I feel sick unless i'm eating every couple of hours!

I'm going away 1st 2 weeks of september and will be 6 1/2 or 7 months then, deffo going to have a serious bump by then! 

I have always done exercise though but so don't feel up to it at the moment, definitely want to start doing stuff again after 12 week scan 

xx


----------



## pops23

That could be good news QB!! fingers crossed for your BFP 

I'm reaaaaaaallly annoyed!! Just got my scan date - 18th May!! forever away!!!!!
rarrrr, now I have to go through ANOTHER hen weekend pretending I'm ill so can't drink when I'm actually 3 months pregnant!!

I asked why it was so late when baby was measuring at 7+5 tuesday, thats 13+1 on the 18th may! They said going my lmp you'll only be 12+3, but I don't care, why not do the scan at 12 weeks and no more??

I'm going to go crazy waiting that long!! xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

If AF is late I wont be able to test til 2 weeks after cause im not going into town til then so we shall see :shrug:


----------



## Hit Girl

Miranda, that could be promising! :)

Pops, I know it's hell annoying having to wait for those scans. That's how I felt when they booked mine. I wanted to say, "Are you [email protected]#%ing kidding me? That's ages away!". It'll turn up before you know it. Just keep busy.

Gah, I hate that feeling of having to eat every few hours so you don't feel nauseous. I took muesli bars everywhere with me.


----------



## Laura91

Just popping in to catch up, hope everyone's okay :flower:


----------



## sharonfruit

I too have to eat every 2 hours otherwise I feel sick, it sucks, and losing weight isn't easy for me. I'm hoping though that I'll be able to really go for it after I've had baby and get right down to the weight I've been wanting to get to for the last year or so but never really had the motivation. I'm going to get back to the gym a month or so after baby is born, can't wait to be a yummy mummy :headspin:


----------



## pops23

I want to me a yummy pregnant lady! nice neat bump, cute maternity jeans and an awesome handbag xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

That's the plan! :thumbup:

There's plenty of time to get back to where you want to be. But, from all the things I've read, if you try not to gain too much in the first place, you'll have a much easier time afterwards. I don't know how Jessica Simpson's going to go.


----------



## sharonfruit

HG I too have wondered about Jessica Simpson.

Pops I have given up hope of being a yummy preggo lady!

BFing is supposed to help get your body back too :flower:


----------



## Hit Girl

Sharon, don't be silly! You're a stunner!


----------



## Bergebabe

aww your hols sounds amazing!! i have the nightmare of all holidays planned for early june. Oh's mum is taking whole family away for a week for her birthday. dont get me wrong im really grateful and a week in the sun before baby comes will be amaxiong - BUT i will be 4 months pg so still just looking podgy not preggo and will have to bare all in front of ohs entire family!! 

i would LOVE to be one of those women (bit like you hg & alex) with a perfect bump. you sexy pg ladies xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

ps im also completely off exercise!! usually run at least 3 times a week but just cant muster up the energy! am hoping that will pass soon as that will defo help.


----------



## sharonfruit

OH's family are coming away with us too, im talking his 3 brothers, 2 SILs, 3 neices, 3 nephews, mum, dad, 2 sisters and a BIL. :headspin: my head is spinning just thinking about it :haha: I'm thinking of inviting a few friends to keep me sane x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yay for cramps Miranda...could be a good thing! I've been crampy too, but trying not to assume it's a good thing. 

Isn't it hard not getting your hopes up?! Argh.


----------



## bruno2012

Sorry for butting in guys! But I just wondered what your CM is like? X


----------



## Ezza BUB1

So i had to catch up and cant remember everything i wrote so had to multi quote sorry for missing loads though



bruno2012 said:


> hi girlies! think im driving myself insane, but, can you see what i can see? just underneath my belly bar, this goes along with heartburn, tiredness, spotting, which was last month, no period, (this will be my second pregnancy so ill show more second time round) veiny boobs,

Seriously babe with everything you are getting symptom wise there must be a bean in there...... i say test then test again then if that fails go to the docs.. i would go insane im surprised you havent yet fingers crossed



Aurora CHK said:


> It is a great forum. I can't imagine being able to bear having to wait 12 weeks to know for sure! The PMA thread that Ezza linked to is good for distraction too, lots of videos and silly fun.

thanks lovely, i made this thread for shits and giggles ... somtehing to go to when you need a cheer up and some PMA!! post away lovelies 



bruno2012 said:


> Aurora CHK said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, just to clarify by 'act accordingly' I just mean if you're not sure whether to drink etc, not saying you should def go to the hospital, only you know how important it is for you to find out now. xxx
> 
> Had a friend over today and she touched my tummy & felt how round it was not flat and said she could feel how hard it was just running her hand over it! Taking a test in the morning and another one Saturday morning if no change I'm going straight to the doctors for a blood test done xClick to expand...

FIND OUT FIND OUT FIND OUT!!



Aurora CHK said:


> Ha,well I already let myself go so am looking forward to the excuse! Seeing everyone's tidy bump pics (well, Chloe, HitGirl, and Alexis, and Bruno's potential one) has made me realise my pot belly is perhaps a bit excessive. I could post my pre-TTC pics now and everyone would think I was six months gone... Hopefully she was trying to be self-deprecating and joking that she looks fat, rather than being ungrateful/vain?

yes i too am well jealous of everyones nice neat bumps.... im not too bad but i def had a pot belly to start with so its looking a more exentuated pot belly thats starting to round out.. i dont want to let myself go but am enjoying not worrying sooooooo much and enjoying it ... i know im gonna get a bump and stuff its if i start seriously growing EVERYWHERE else that i will get worried a bit here and there well oh well



Hit Girl said:


> Yeah, that's really uncool for her to say that. Sure, it might be a bit hard at first to get used to your disappearing waist, but that is MEANT TO HAPPEN. It's nature, it's miraculous and it's incredibly beautiful. I don't know, but I'm (even now) too busy marvelling at the little person growing inside me to think about how I'm 'letting myself go' (which I don't think I am, at all).
> 
> Aside from all that.... Congrats on the beautiful new bubba! :)

im with you babe im just hanging for that proper bump to marvel at....i already cant beleive this lil miracle we have created and just cant wait to meet the lil fella



Queen Bee. said:


> mmm creme egg :D

OMG YUMMMMMMY i lurrrrrrrve cream eggs and the white choc ones are amazing as well yummy yummy yummy



Queen Bee. said:


> If AF is late I wont be able to test til 2 weeks after cause im not going into town til then so we shall see :shrug:

well i cant wait to find out yahoooooo


----------



## bruno2012

Ezza BUB1 said:


> So i had to catch up and cant remember everything i wrote so had to multi quote sorry for missing loads though
> 
> 
> 
> bruno2012 said:
> 
> 
> hi girlies! think im driving myself insane, but, can you see what i can see? just underneath my belly bar, this goes along with heartburn, tiredness, spotting, which was last month, no period, (this will be my second pregnancy so ill show more second time round) veiny boobs,
> 
> Seriously babe with everything you are getting symptom wise there must be a bean in there...... i say test then test again then if that fails go to the docs.. i would go insane im surprised you havent yet fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora CHK said:
> 
> 
> It is a great forum. I can't imagine
> being able to bear having to wait 12 weeks to know for sure! The PMA thread that Ezza linked to is good for distraction too, lots of videos and silly fun.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks lovely, i made this thread for shits and giggles ... somtehing to go to when you need a cheer up and some PMA!! post away lovelies
> 
> 
> 
> bruno2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora CHK said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, just to clarify by 'act accordingly' I just mean if you're not sure whether to drink etc, not saying you should def go to the hospital, only you know how important it is for you to find out now. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Had a friend over today and she touched my tummy & felt how round it was not flat and said she could feel how hard it was just running her hand over it! Taking a test in the morning and another one Saturday morning if no change I'm going straight to the doctors for a blood test done xClick to expand...
> 
> FIND OUT FIND OUT FIND OUT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora CHK said:
> 
> 
> Ha,well I already let myself go so am looking forward to the excuse! Seeing everyone's tidy bump pics (well, Chloe, HitGirl, and Alexis, and Bruno's potential one) has made me realise my pot belly is perhaps a bit excessive. I could post my pre-TTC pics now and everyone would think I was six months gone... Hopefully she was trying to be self-deprecating and joking that she looks fat, rather than being ungrateful/vain?Click to expand...
> 
> yes i too am well jealous of everyones nice neat bumps.... im not too bad but i def had a pot belly to start with so its looking a more exentuated pot belly thats starting to round out.. i dont want to let myself go but am enjoying not worrying sooooooo much and enjoying it ... i know im gonna get a bump and stuff its if i start seriously growing EVERYWHERE else that i will get worried a bit here and there well oh well
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's really uncool for her to say that. Sure, it might be a bit hard at first to get used to your disappearing waist, but that is MEANT TO HAPPEN. It's nature, it's miraculous and it's incredibly beautiful. I don't know, but I'm (even now) too busy marvelling at the little person growing inside me to think about how I'm 'letting myself go' (which I don't think I am, at all).
> 
> Aside from all that.... Congrats on the beautiful new bubba! :)Click to expand...
> 
> im with you babe im just hanging for that proper bump to marvel at....i already cant beleive this lil miracle we have created and just cant wait to meet the lil fella
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> mmm creme egg :DClick to expand...
> 
> OMG YUMMMMMMY i lurrrrrrrve cream eggs and the white choc ones are amazing as well yummy yummy yummy
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> If AF is late I wont be able to test til 2 weeks after cause im not going into town til then so we shall see :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> well i cant wait to find out yahooooooClick to expand...

I did I cracked and tested last night this morning with a cheapie. Both said negative even though I had a dream last night it was positive!! It didn't show up on a pee test last time till I was 12 week and in the second trimester. Also had a slight aversion to food.. Only ate two ham sandwiches & half a pork sandwhich for tea cos I couldn't manage it :(


----------



## Ezza BUB1

with all your symptoms it really sounds promising ... i dont get why you get neg all the time.. i would sseriously go to docs and demand bloods taken especially after the last time not showing till 12 weeks im sure thye will do it for you xoxo


----------



## bruno2012

Ezza BUB1 said:


> with all your symptoms it really sounds promising ... i dont get why you get neg all the time.. i would sseriously go to docs and demand bloods taken especially after the last time not showing till 12 weeks im sure thye will do it for you xoxo

I know. I just don't understand why it wouldn't show on a pee test that I was pregnant. I had to have a termination due to personal circumstances but everything was fine! Guess I'm just that small minority where pee tests don't work for :p & it's kind of upsetting though because it's making me insane. I'm booked in at doctors for end of this month. Im not imagining these things. I have a bump!!! Maybe I ovulated later than I though, so may not be as far along. But I definately did not have AF last month or cramps! Just blood when I wiped. Even put a tampon in & I needn't of bothered xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Afternoon talkies! Haven't you been talking away!

RIGHT! Erin, Shar and Berge stop this body bashing NOW! :growlmad: You are all gorgeous, slim ladies and have beautiful mini bumps! :thumbup:

Miranda- Congrats to your cousin, even if she is a bit of a knob for putting that status! A woman I used to work with put a Facebook status a month after giving birth saying, "I can't wait to get away from this and go back to work." We were all really shocked. We think she may have had PND though, my friend went to visit her and she kept calling her baby boy 'it' all the time. Shame. :(

I'm looking to improve my diet to help with pregnancy and am determind to eat more fruit and veg, and one oily fish and non-oily fish a week! Let's see how long this lasts! :haha: I walk to and from work most days, which is a total of 3 miles and I walk loads in work aswell. I might try to learn to swim before babs gets here! :blush:


----------



## Bergebabe

qb - do you live in a very small town/village? do they not have a local pharmacy? not being able to test would drive me crazy hehe. also hows oh feeling now about ttc? have the newbie babies got him all broody yet?

lizzie good luck with the diet improving, every change will help im sure. im quite off choc etc since falling pg which is one bonus - but craving cheese even more than normal, im a cheese fiend haha. 

i just bought a whole leg of lamb for dinner as it has half price in sainsbuirys - bargain!! am going to do it with greek salad and cous cous and houmus - actually want it now!! 

ezza you dont have long until you can find out the sex - are you planning to?


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Lizzy ok ok Mummy i do as you say... i am not bashing myself just know i could be Better if you know wat i mean im not worried quite happy in my skin but i always think theres room for improvment 

Berge i can wait to find out seriously it cant come quick enough i really wanted to pay for a private scan to find out early but hubby said (and he is right) its silly to spend $230 on a private scan when i will find out 4 weeks later im just impatient .... dont worry apart from hubby you will all be the first to know hahaha ... are you going to find out when you can? Hg finds out on monday lucky duck


----------



## Bergebabe

god yes! i want to know now too lol.

cant wait to hear from hg next week. everyone elses news clippits keep me sane hahahha. 

looking forward to news of another bfp too - i have a feeling we will have one very soon!


----------



## sharonfruit

Omg berge your lunch sounds amazzzzing can I have some pleas I'm starving! Mmmmm cheese. I'm a big blue cheese person can't wait til I can eat it again!

Erin! White choc creme eggs?! I don't think you get those in the uk. Booo


----------



## bruno2012

Bergebabe said:


> god yes! i want to know now too lol.
> 
> cant wait to hear from hg next week. everyone elses news clippits keep me sane hahahha.
> 
> looking forward to news of another bfp too - i have a feeling we will have one very soon!

I hope I get my BFP :( don't wanna wait until I'll be in the second trimester again :(


----------



## Bergebabe

sharonfruit said:


> Omg berge your lunch sounds amazzzzing can I have some pleas I'm starving! Mmmmm cheese. I'm a big blue cheese person can't wait til I can eat it again!
> 
> Erin! White choc creme eggs?! I don't think you get those in the uk. Booo

i would like to point out that i wont be eating a whole leg of lamb to myself :haha:

i thought that about the white creme eggs - never seen them! I love white choc but dont think even that would be enought to bring me around to the creme egg fan club

can anyone guess i dont really feel like working today? a bit of a shame seeing as i have loads to do lol


----------



## sharonfruit

Erin I know what you mean, I don't thinkill ever be 100% happy with my weight, I was looking at photos the other day of when I was 16-18 and thinking god how thin I was then, and then I remembered I used to be so unhappy with my weight I used to buy illegal weight loss pills online to try and get thinner!!


----------



## sharonfruit

My OH just text saying he is on his way from work to take me out for lunch so you and your leg of lamb can swivel on that :rofl: just kiddingly got a bit overexcited :blush:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

4dpo and cant wait for AF to start a new cycle


----------



## Bergebabe

thats my dinner, my lunch was a boring salad lol. would definitely prefer to be swept off for a lovely friday afternoon lunch out!! have fun xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hotpink_Mom said:


> 4dpo and cant wait for AF to start a new cycle

:dust::dust::dust: for next cycle :kiss:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Payyyyy dayyyy!!!!! WEEEE


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh, anything on the shopping list? New home decor stuff? I've lost my bank card, its probably for the best though as I can't afford to spend anything! Just hope it is only lost, not stolen...

You passed the halfway mark, eh Alexis?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you CHK


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeppers! Yes buying stuff for the house! Painting timeee. My sister's an art major so she's doing all the paintings for the room.


----------



## sg0720

Good Morning ladies,

how is everyone doing?

im doing alright...AF is now 5 days late...but i think depending on when i ovualted is maybe y she isnt here yet i dont have a clue


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sg FX for you


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh SG, are you usually regular or not so much?


----------



## sg0720

thank you

for the last 8 months i have been regular my AF came on CD 37 or before i never made it to CD 38 lol and now i am on CD 41 today


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

sg I hope that bfp is there it's just not showing yet


----------



## sg0720

thanks i hope so to ive waited so long for a bfp...i pray this is it and not my body being cruel to me


----------



## sharonfruit

Have you tested this week SG? xo


----------



## sg0720

i think wednesday not to sure...and BFN...i was looking on baby center and typed in my lmp..and it said i would have conceived on the 18th if i am indeed pregnant so i think that may have been to early to test so i am going to test monday again.


----------



## flapjack10

Bergebabe said:


> lizzie good luck with the diet improving, every change will help im sure. im quite off choc etc since falling pg which is one bonus - but craving cheese even more than normal, im a cheese fiend haha.
> 
> i just bought a whole leg of lamb for dinner as it has half price in sainsbuirys - bargain!! am going to do it with greek salad and cous cous and houmus - actually want it now!!

I LOVE cheese!!! That dinner sounds amazingly gorgeous! I just had scrambled eggs on toast. I had baked aubergine and pizza for my lunch yesterday so I shouldn't whine really.



sharonfruit said:


> Erin I know what you mean, I don't thinkill ever be 100% happy with my weight, I was looking at photos the other day of when I was 16-18 and thinking god how thin I was then, and then I remembered I used to be so unhappy with my weight I used to buy illegal weight loss pills online to try and get thinner!!

I know what you mean Shar! I used to think my thighs were huge! Erm no way they weren't. I suppose it's a lesson to learn to embrace yourself as you are otherwise you'll be constantly critical, yet needlessly so. Easier said than done though... I used to have normal boobs too - they seem to have never stopped growing! You're absolutely stunning Shar! 

xxx


----------



## pops23

Fingers crossed for you sg! xxxxx


----------



## sg0720

Thank you


----------



## flapjack10

Monday isn't far away SG! GL!

Does anyone want a knobhead cat? You can have mine! She is crying constantly to be let outside, then I open the door she sees that it's chucking it down and doesn't want to go out (and looks at me like the rain is my fault). I close the door and she starts crying and scratching at the door again! It's still raining you douche le sac!

:growlmad: bad cat!

xxx


----------



## pops23

You can have mine too! She ate too quickly earlier and threw up on some envelopes I'd just bought!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Berge: no I actually live in a big city and there is a boots just up the road from us.
BUT I looked in there and I could not see a preggers test anywhere at ALL!
I dont understand why they wouldnt have them?
Maybe its behind the counter but I dont see why it would be :shrug:
there is a Co-op but all they sell are digitals and they are really expensive, like 13£
Hubby usually likes to just get the pound shop ones as they are cheap and if we get a negative we hardly spent anything so I dunno.


----------



## mrsswaffer

eBayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. :p


----------



## sg0720

flapjack- thank you i cant wait


----------



## nlk

cats are weird. mine keeps running up the stairs, and then we hear this banging on the floor...go upstairs to find him rolled up in the rug, apparently hes banging on the floor for us to come find him :)

hide and seek cat! :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Miranda - I've been kinda crampy today too. I'm not sure if its ovulation or if my period is going to really throw me to the shitter. My phone app, which isn't terrible accurate, says that I ovulated on Wednesday (we only had sex on Tuesday :() and that my AF is due on the 28th (since my cycles are whack). But honestly who knows!

Lizzy - My adult friend can't swim either! Her dad had a pool and she'd just sit in the shallow end. She wouldn't even go in the deep end while holding onto the sides of the pool, she was afraid she'd drown! Lol I tried so hard to teach her but she just never wanted to learn. 

Jenni - how have you been, lady?! 

Nicole - when do you find out if your fertility stuff has been working? Damn me I can't remember what it's called... :( Have such a massive brain fart going on today, can't hardly remember anything.

Grr I know there's more to respond about but my mind is obviously not with me today! My head has been achey all day and my eyes are tired - pretty sure allergies are coming on! Boo!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Jess: I was kinda crampy yesterday but not today so its kinda weird.


I am freezing though its soooo coldddd!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I've been crampy, achey, tired, and hungry all day...?


----------



## TFSGirl

Hello girls, hello. I just tried to catch up on everything but I think I skimmed a bit, as I am quite tired today too, Jess. I am working straight days for the first time in years, and it's quite different. Not only that, my days are turning out to be about 14 hours long because of where they have placed me in the city and the fact I get stuck in rush hour traffic. I'm not impressed, as there are men on modified duties as well for being injured, and they can basically say "oh I have physiotherapy" and leave at 2:00 or 3:00, and I am stuck there until 5:30. They live about 5 minutes from work, and I live over an hour away WITHOUT traffic, and in traffic it takes 2.5... so the pregnant lady is on her feet for 10.5 hours a day plus 3.5 hours of travel time.. while the guy with the bum shoulder is living it up. It's absolute bullshit. I have asked them to move me somewhere closer to home and they have said they are "working on it" but I think there is a reason they are dicking me around. I'm about to lose my shit.

Beyond that I am okay lol, I'm going to watch hours and hours of Say Yes To The Dress tonight then sleep in like crazy tomorrow morning hahah

Oh, and I hear you about the weight thing girls; I have always been in shape, but been very muscular, nature of my job I guess... and I just feel a lot bigger than everyone I know. And now that I am pg, I have been pretty sick and it has been hard to really get to the gym every day (or at all really , for that matter) so I walk when I can, but it's not the same. I'm not concerned, as I am looking out for baby, and the body change is worth it, it's just a change.


----------



## dontworry

That is poo that your work is doing that to you, Chels. I really hope they move you soon. My friend worked at Costco and when she got pregnant, her doctor sent her to work with a note saying that she needed to be moved to a department with less physical work because her pregnancy was really rough and it was after a miscarriage, and the work refused to move her and she had to quit. :( I don't think that's fair at all.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

sg0720 said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> how is everyone doing?
> 
> im doing alright...AF is now 5 days late...but i think depending on when i ovualted is maybe y she isnt here yet i dont have a clue

ooooh you just never know do you i say it aint over till the fat lady sings and thats the witch in your case babe so fingers crossed



flapjack10 said:


> Bergebabe said:
> 
> 
> lizzie good luck with the diet improving, every change will help im sure. im quite off choc etc since falling pg which is one bonus - but craving cheese even more than normal, im a cheese fiend haha.
> 
> i just bought a whole leg of lamb for dinner as it has half price in sainsbuirys - bargain!! am going to do it with greek salad and cous cous and houmus - actually want it now!!
> 
> I LOVE cheese!!! That dinner sounds amazingly gorgeous! I just had scrambled eggs on toast. I had baked aubergine and pizza for my lunch yesterday so I shouldn't whine really.
> 
> 
> 
> sharonfruit said:
> 
> 
> Erin I know what you mean, I don't thinkill ever be 100% happy with my weight, I was looking at photos the other day of when I was 16-18 and thinking god how thin I was then, and then I remembered I used to be so unhappy with my weight I used to buy illegal weight loss pills online to try and get thinner!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean Shar! I used to think my thighs were huge! Erm no way they weren't. I suppose it's a lesson to learn to embrace yourself as you are otherwise you'll be constantly critical, yet needlessly so. Easier said than done though... I used to have normal boobs too - they seem to have never stopped growing! You're absolutely stunning Shar!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

 i alwasy used to be the skinny one.... then i grew up and still was always skinny but just kinda filled out everywhere,... so these days i was never the skinniest but honestly ladies we are beautiful and men honestly like a bit of RUMP more cushion for the pushin but not only that subconsiously a man goes for a woman with more voluptious figure as they mentally think that we would carry a baby better and not break hahaha its all in the mind and they dont even know it



Queen Bee. said:


> Berge: no I actually live in a big city and there is a boots just up the road from us.
> BUT I looked in there and I could not see a preggers test anywhere at ALL!
> I dont understand why they wouldnt have them?
> Maybe its behind the counter but I dont see why it would be :shrug:
> there is a Co-op but all they sell are digitals and they are really expensive, like 13£
> Hubby usually likes to just get the pound shop ones as they are cheap and if we get a negative we hardly spent anything so I dunno.

 if you were me i would cave and buy the expensive ones ...if it gets me a BFP im a happy lady 



nlk said:


> cats are weird. mine keeps running up the stairs, and then we hear this banging on the floor...go upstairs to find him rolled up in the rug, apparently hes banging on the floor for us to come find him :)
> 
> hide and seek cat! :haha:

 :rofl: im laughing my ass off



TFSGirl said:


> Hello girls, hello. I just tried to catch up on everything but I think I skimmed a bit, as I am quite tired today too, Jess. I am working straight days for the first time in years, and it's quite different. Not only that, my days are turning out to be about 14 hours long because of where they have placed me in the city and the fact I get stuck in rush hour traffic. I'm not impressed, as there are men on modified duties as well for being injured, and they can basically say "oh I have physiotherapy" and leave at 2:00 or 3:00, and I am stuck there until 5:30. They live about 5 minutes from work, and I live over an hour away WITHOUT traffic, and in traffic it takes 2.5... so the pregnant lady is on her feet for 10.5 hours a day plus 3.5 hours of travel time.. while the guy with the bum shoulder is living it up. It's absolute bullshit. I have asked them to move me somewhere closer to home and they have said they are "working on it" but I think there is a reason they are dicking me around. I'm about to lose my shit.
> 
> Beyond that I am okay lol, I'm going to watch hours and hours of Say Yes To The Dress tonight then sleep in like crazy tomorrow morning hahah
> 
> Oh, and I hear you about the weight thing girls; I have always been in shape, but been very muscular, nature of my job I guess... and I just feel a lot bigger than everyone I know. And now that I am pg, I have been pretty sick and it has been hard to really get to the gym every day (or at all really , for that matter) so I walk when I can, but it's not the same. I'm not concerned, as I am looking out for baby, and the body change is worth it, it's just a change.

they are nasty not helping you with getting closer to home thats just rude keep on them and tehy have to cave xoxo


----------



## sg0720

thank you.

i just wish i felt something..i have no sign of AF no sign of pregnancy not a cramp nothing .... the only thing i can check that isnt reliable is my cervix which seems to keep going higher and higher lol...

*sighs*


----------



## Ezza BUB1

well thats promising is it!! still got my fingers crossed xoxo


----------



## sg0720

thanks


----------



## Sharris

Hi ladies! How is everyone? I'm nervous and excited.. according to one of my trackers, its officially my fertile time.... I've been working alot lately and it takes up my computer so i havent been able to come say hi :cry: 
I think its so funny you girls' cats are weirdos too.. mine has so many quirks it'd take a book lol.. for one, everytime we turn the ac on it the window, she comes running and smells the air :haha: and she meows at me and follows me around all the time


----------



## xopiinkiieox

GL Sharris!!!


----------



## TFSGirl

I called a guy a donkey in another thread :-/ should I feel bad?


----------



## flapjack10

Lol! Depends what the context was! xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

hey ladies how are you all?
I was on a hike earlier and got back to the house 
found a small spot on my panties about the size of the tip of a pen (without the tip out) 
:shrug: I wonder what that means?


----------



## flapjack10

I'm watching Jurassic Park - when will they _learn_ to listen to Jeff Goldblum!

What colour was the spot hun? 

xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Maybe it's IB? When is AF due?

I love Jurassic Park! And yes...they should have listened!

I've got nothing to report. Literally...nothing. Haha. I'm boring!


----------



## flapjack10

Me too, lovely! Bored stiff!

I didn't have IB? Does it happen to everyone or not to some?

xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I didn't have IB either...but, not sure if it normal or not? I think it is, as IB can be very faint I think.


----------



## bruno2012

xopiinkiieox said:


> I didn't have IB either...but, not sure if it normal or not? I think it is, as IB can be very faint I think.

I think I had iB and mine was wasn't a flow, and was a light pink. X x x


----------



## flapjack10

I definitely had implantation cramps which felt like period cramps, so I won't worry. 

I went through a box of wedding stuff to organise it and we still have £145 left of vouchers! Whoop whoop good for baby stuff! :)

xxx


----------



## bruno2012

flapjack10 said:


> I definitely had implantation cramps which felt like period cramps, so I won't worry.
> 
> I went through a box of wedding stuff to organise it and we still have £145 left of vouchers! Whoop whoop good for baby stuff! :)
> 
> xxx


did you have IB ?? xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

I called the guy a donkey because he was yapping about how he doesn't agree with breastfeeding because it means his wife now "becomes the mother of (his) child and no longer (his) sexual partner" and how breasts are there to attract the opposite sex more than they are for feeding. Oh and that he and his wife are going through IVF right now and it is a lot of stress and he hates it, and after it's all said and done his wife's vagina is going to have a "Public Parking sign" on it... oh and thank god she won't be breast feeding because she works in the travel industry and will be going right back to work right after....

So...in that case should I feel bad? lol


----------



## flapjack10

bruno2012 said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> I definitely had implantation cramps which felt like period cramps, so I won't worry.
> 
> I went through a box of wedding stuff to organise it and we still have £145 left of vouchers! Whoop whoop good for baby stuff! :)
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> did you have IB ?? xxxClick to expand...

No I didn't have IB. Apparently not everyone does...?



TFSGirl said:


> I called the guy a donkey because he was yapping about how he doesn't agree with breastfeeding because it means his wife now "becomes the mother of (his) child and no longer (his) sexual partner" and how breasts are there to attract the opposite sex more than they are for feeding. Oh and that he and his wife are going through IVF right now and it is a lot of stress and he hates it, and after it's all said and done his wife's vagina is going to have a "Public Parking sign" on it... oh and thank god she won't be breast feeding because she works in the travel industry and will be going right back to work right after....
> 
> So...in that case should I feel bad? lol

Lol! No way! He sounds like a troll, either way he's a massive knob jockey!


----------



## TFSGirl

lol yeah, that's what I said (about the troll thing). I said "I really can't believe you are real, but if you are (blah blah blah, etc etc) and I feel bad for your wife, as she married a donkey." lol


----------



## Sharris

Good afternoon everyone! Ive got to go to my dad's today and take my mom (his ex wife) to make sure we get whatever we may want outta his attic.. which is all well and good.. except that he's not the one that called my mom and i to let us know.. it was his (means well, but overly helpful) girlfriend whom i only get along with out of respect for my dad and just being a nice person.. thing is, my mom's damn near hated her for 2 years now.. lol i was amazed that my dad (he doesn't want to make my mom mad so i "hear" about it) let his gf call my mom! :dohh: i had to call him and chastise him for doing that.. hahaha it's funny now but i was def. smh at the time! >.<


----------



## Sharris

TFSGirl said:


> lol yeah, that's what I said (about the troll thing). I said "I really can't believe you are real, but if you are (blah blah blah, etc etc) and I feel bad for your wife, as she married a donkey." lol

:rofl:


----------



## flapjack10

TFSGirl said:


> lol yeah, that's what I said (about the troll thing). I said "I really can't believe you are real, but if you are (blah blah blah, etc etc) and I feel bad for your wife, as she married a donkey." lol

:rofl:


----------



## sharonfruit

That guy sounds like a jerk and doesn't deserve to be blessed with a child, his closed mind and shitty opinions will do him no favours as a parent.

I can't remember who was asking about IB but I didn't notice any first time but had a very noticeable 6 day bleed 2nd time. Coincidentally 2nd time seems to be the healthier pregnancy, touch wood. :flower:


----------



## Aurora CHK

that guy can't be for real, why would he sign up for a forum like this with that kind of 'sod my child, what about meeeee' attitude? scary. well done for calling him out, whether genuine or a troll he is certainly a donkey! :gun::grr::comp:


----------



## TFSGirl

The guy says his wife is part of BnB, so I assume he is on here checking up on her activity, that is, if he really is for real. His excuse is that "a lot of men think this way"... yet I have YET to come across a single man who has ever thought this way except for one sociopath I used to know who was dating a friend of mine.

I agree that he doesn't deserve to be blessed with a child if he's for real.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg wat an ass!! I just told my hubby wat happened and he agreed with us ... Wat F$&@ wit!!! Noone with an attitude like that deserves to be blessed not only that his wife must have weird morals to still be with him ..... I say you did week calling him a donkey I would probably have had more of a colorful language if it were me!! Nice work sista 

With regards to implantation bleeding, I've never experienced it with either pregnancies and I can still see a difference in this pregnancy to my mc .... Honestly everyone is different so in this instance don't think we can compare but I do know that ib is quite normal so Test girlfriend could be an awesome spring for u xxxx


----------



## TFSGirl

I've gotten in shit here for being too... hmm... honest with my feelings about people in the past lol... so I try to keep it as "polite" as I can with still getting my point across... hahaha


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm too polite when arguing. One girl on here I swore at on my journal and I was sooo angry. I swear a lot but not at people.


----------



## Hit Girl

Wow. I can't believe that guy. Total sociopath. Calling him a donkey is an insult to donkeys all over the world. I can't even think of an appropriate word to describe him.


----------



## TFSGirl

I thought about calling him a "cock sucking mother fucking useless pile of pig shit with the brain and personality of an amoeba" but I thought that might get me banned and he's not worth losing my place here lol


----------



## TFSGirl

Also, I tend not to be all that polite when I argue. I'm not generally irrational, but I will tell someone they are a complete and utter idiot if I feel that is so... I am trying around here not to be that way... like I said it has gotten me in trouble before haha. I'm quite opinionated :blush:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha yeah, I actually get more logical the more I wanna deck someone with a two by four, but there's definitely a line where I put Mrs Nice Girl away and hiss a little haha. I can deal with opinionated, but stating your opinion as fact gets under my skin haha!


----------



## Queen Bee.

it was like a redy brown really reallyyyyyy tiny clump of blood.
it was all gooped with CM sorry if thats TMI LOL

EDIT: AF Is supposed to be here in 4 days so Its probably just it coming on.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

NOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooo QueenBee dont count your chickens before they hatch!! your still in the game


----------



## Hit Girl

You sure are Miranda! I had (what I think was) ovulation spotting.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Just going to wait it out! 
Suppose its all I can do lol =P
going to stay positive though!


----------



## Hit Girl

You're absolutely right! :)

As I've always said, I was CERTAIN AF was on its way.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I have been the most moody person though.
Hubby keeps mentioning my mood swings :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Hmmm.... I had PMS for over a week. I thought it was weird at the time because my desire for smashing/throwing things usually only lasted less than a day.

What about cramps?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I had cramps on and off for like one day and then its gone. :shrug:


----------



## Bergebabe

I didnt have ib but i did have ov spotting which was in cm. if its so close to when af due cud def be ib! Good luck hun x oh btw my hormones have been up the spout ever since lol so also a good sign. 

He def sounded like a troll if not what an idiot. The human race fascinate me. 


I have a few of oh friends staying this weekend as they live a while away. Am knackered already. Thought id pretend im still asleep a while and sneak on here!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im tired as well.
Woke up at 4am, after going to bed at like 6-7pm.


hope they dont tire you out too badly lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Hahaha! I love pretending that I've gone to bed when I'm really on the computer. :haha:


----------



## TFSGirl

Alex; I am the same way with getting more logical the longer an argument goes on. Although I sometimes throw a "you're an idiot" or "god you're such a donkey" in there for good measure... 

And yes, stating things as though they are facts and trying to ram them down my throat just makes me not want to speak to the person anymore.


----------



## TFSGirl

Why is it the better I feel, the more worried about the baby I get? I don't feel sick anymore (as I shouldn't really...) and yet it makes me think something is wrong. Glad I have an OB appt this Thursday.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I think that's totally normal TFS! I've seen a lot of other PG ladies say the same thing. I'm guessing the symptoms become a kind of security blanket after a while that reminds you you're PG! :0) All will be fine at your appointment...bub is just giving mom a break! :hugs:

I woke up this morning with the WORST allergy fit ever...?! I have hives (AGAIN) on my face/neck, can't breathe through my nose, and have a wheezy chest with a nasty dry cough! Oh the humanity...! Gah! 

Also...I had what I would say was a small bit of EWCM yesterday afternoon. Dry all day, then that, then nothing again. What's up with that?! 

In short, I hate bodies. Mine hates me too I think!


----------



## sg0720

Xo- I hope you feel better

Afm- still no AF. I have. Not tested again yet. And my cp is really high still also tellme what u think about this...ok may be tmi lol last nightme and my oh bd and then once we were finishedI got up (iwas onut top) and usually ill cup my hand under me to save a mess well last night absolutley nothing stayed inside of me...it all came out and usually ill get a drip or w.e while walkin n what not but that was a first for me...and I wondered is that cuz my cp is so high and closed it had no place to stay?


----------



## bruno2012

sg0720 said:


> Xo- I hope you feel better
> 
> Afm- still no AF. I have. Not tested again yet. And my cp is really high still also tellme what u think about this...ok may be tmi lol last nightme and my oh bd and then once we were finishedI got up (iwas onut top) and usually ill cup my hand under me to save a mess well last night absolutley nothing stayed inside of me...it all came out and usually ill get a drip or w.e while walkin n what not but that was a first for me...and I wondered is that cuz my cp is so high and closed it had no place to stay?

I'm not sure in it never stays in with me, always comes out whn I walk tO the bathroom x


----------



## sg0720

thanks i doubt it means anything but it helped me to assume my cervix is closed


----------



## Queen Bee.

Annie: hope you feel better!

TFS: I hear that from most pregger women, must be normal.
Im sure baby is fine, just growing away in there :thumbup:

As for me, I took a nap for a few hours woke up and still feel like I could sleep. 
UGH..


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ths cycle is driven my mad girls.


----------



## Queen Bee.

have you tested?


----------



## pops23

Annie - I totally had ewcm in TWW, fingers crossed it's a good sign for you too!!

Right now (TMI warning!!) I have seriously excess CM, constantly feel wet down there, thank god for pantyliners, it's so icky! xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks ladies! I've taken Benadryl, so my allergy fit seems to have cleared up quite a bit. It did put me out though, so napped on the couch for an hour with our windows open - it's quite windy here today, so felt really good actually!

I'm now doing work at home, as I'm really behind since we're a person down. Boo! Oh well, this too shall pass...right?

I'm honestly not sure about the EWCM...I didn't notice it last time, and it was a very very tiny bit, just one wipe's worth (ew! :rofl:) so we will see. I did cave and test this morning, BFN...go figure! Haha. It made me feel better to pee on something though. :haha: Glad to know you had it too pops...maybe it's a good thing?


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry about BFN Annie :hugs:

Tori- I'm more wet than normal down there too! 

xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks...but I knew it wouldn't show anything. My last BFP was at 12dpo, and was SUPER faint! So...just giving in to the urge to POAS! :dohh: I'm not bummed about it at all, just because it was what I expected.:shrug:


----------



## dontworry

Annie - what do you do for a living? I've been curious since you posted that you had to make a presentation with Disney clips! Lmao! 

Good morning/afternoon to everyone!! I am still cramping, this is the third day in a row and yesterday I was very "wet" all day long. I can't even test because my phone app says I'm only like 4DPO Lmao. I didn't get any ovulation pains on that day though, so I'm not sure what's going on. I'm doing really good about not thinking about any of it during the day - just working on "homework" (I love that I have homework!!) and trying to stay busy!


----------



## flapjack10

I'm watching _Practical Magic_ love this film!

Well done for being a swot Jess!:thumbup:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Jess - :haha: That presentation is actually for a department meeting on "Customer Service the Disney Way," which really doesn't have much to do (specifically) with my job! But, I like to go above and beyond when it comes to presentations, so have used Prezi and inserted all kinds of lovely things to impress people! :thumbup:

My actual job is for a non-profit agency that assists child care practitioners with their professional development. We have several programs - scholarship programs, wage supplement programs, quality rating assessments, and credentials. I work specifically with the credentials - validating practitioner knowledge, skills, and dispositions through evaluating coursework, experience, and contributions to the field.

My mom is an infant teacher, and has been the director of a child care center, so it's pretty near and dear. DH always says he DREADS trying to find child care once we have a bub since I will be HORRIBLY nitpicky! :rofl:


----------



## dontworry

Lizzy, Practical Magic is one of my favorite movies!! My sister and I are going to get matching tattoos with a quote from the movie. We watched it all of the time growing up!

Annie - that sounds like a very interesting job!! I want to open a day care sometime in the future so maybe you could give me pointers when the time comes.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Maybe Jess! :O) I might be more of a help when it comes to what NOT to do! You'd be surprised at the things I've heard and/or seen! Makes me wary of child care...which is why I will be VERY nitpicky!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

xopiinkiieox said:


> Maybe Jess! :O) I might be more of a help when it comes to what NOT to do! You'd be surprised at the things I've heard and/or seen! Makes me wary of child care...which is why I will be VERY nitpicky!

I work in childcare and I understand this completely!!


----------



## flapjack10

dontworry said:


> Lizzy, Practical Magic is one of my favorite movies!! My sister and I are going to get matching tattoos with a quote from the movie. We watched it all of the time growing up!

Awww that's lovely! Nicole should have stayed ginger. She looks so much better as a redhead :winkwink:


----------



## Hit Girl

The extra 'wetness' is something I read about on my pregnancy app. It's caused my all the extra blood flow to your ladyparts and hormones etc. Almost 20 weeks and I've still got it. It's full-on!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Where are ALL the BUMP pics at?


----------



## Ezza BUB1

im super wet downstairs lots ladies ..... TMI warning but i sneezed the other day and thought i wet myself HAHAHA :rofl: but got home to the loo and its was just a bit juicy from natural lady parts.... not weeeees hahaha i think we are all a bit loose down there at the moment and it causes us to feel super wet ALLLL the time ... god damn these things are sent to try us arent they!!

ive just caught up and read everything and all i can remember to comment on is WET and Juicy Pussies hahahaha sorry i had to say it ;)

oh and Annie i hope your feeling better soon .. BFP is on its way im sure of it xo


----------



## Hit Girl

Seriously this 'wetness' stuff is so unbelievable isn't it? I mean, the quantity of it! I had exactly the same experience where I thought I peed myself, but no. My app describes the stuff as 'lotiony' and that's exactly what mine's like.

I was going to mention all this a few weeks ago but I was too embarrassed.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

ha lotiony is exactly wat i got... which is why i new i didnt pee myself .. ive laughed hard at myself ever since but its happened a couple of times damn it 

tis funny!! and HG dont be embarrased tell us all the juicy details of everything we dont judge EVER!


----------



## Hit Girl

Juicy indeed! EWWWWWWWWW!

I was thinking, 'What if I'm the only one on here who has this?'. That's what stopped me at first. I know that's a silly thing to think.
I feel like I have to change my undies all the damn time.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

:rofl: hahahahahaha me too all the time!!! i sometimes think oh know what if this only happens to me ... but then i rethink it and look back at some of the stuff i have talked about with girls on here and think im being silly ....so now i just brush it off and go with it if i am the only one well tooo bad for me hahaha


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Okay, I brought this up in my journal...and Erin thought it was a good idea, so I'll propose it here! :O)

I thought it would be fun to do an online baby shower for our lovely PG ladies! Basically, send something little so that all of our thread bubs have a cool international wardrobe/toy box! Obviously not everyone will want to do this, but I thought it was kind of a neat idea!


----------



## Queen Bee.

3 days!
Im getting reallyyyy nervous now!!!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

3 days...? I have Benadryl brain Miranda! :dohh: Is that when AF is due/you're testing? Sorry I'm dim today!


----------



## Queen Bee.

AF is due then. lol
No worry Im like that without the meds :haha:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Oh! Any sign of her...or is the witch staying away? FX she's away for a long time!! We're due a BFP in here!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im a lil confused, I spot a few days before she comes.
I have no sign of her at all, Just lots of CM :shrug:
I guess we will see!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

annie im in for sure!!! like i said to you even if noone else does it i want your details to send you a lil something something AUSSIE style.... and might through in some vegemite to hahaha 

BEST IDEA EVER!!!!

QB woot toot 3 days you go girl ..... BFP for you and annie is defo on the cards


----------



## xopiinkiieox

FX and toes too for you Miranda!! Maybe all those babies in your family have rubbed off on you!! Whoop!

Yes Erin...I think it's a fun idea too!! I feel like we all are friends, and I love giving people gifts...so it just fits with me I guess!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

omg its my 2nd year :wedding:anniversay 2moro and i am 18weeks tomoro tooooo what an awesome day for me ... lalalalala :happydance: lalalala

im so HAPPY can you tell :flower: im gonna eat :cake:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

im with ya sista from another mista xoxo


----------



## Queen Bee.

I hope so! :)
My due date would be the 26th of December! :D


----------



## Ezza BUB1

oooooooooooh HAPPY CHRISTMAS for you :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

would be amazing, because christmas is mine and hubbys favourite holiday!
Though I think I'd want to have baby the 24th so I could spend christmas with family
with a new baby :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh and happy anniversary!! :D


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Happy anniversary Erin and Mr. Erin!! :wohoo: A baby is a pretty awesome anniversary gift! Hope you both have lots more years of love, laughs, family, and babies!!! Love ya woman!! :hugs:

Miranda, my EDD would be 12/28 if I get a BFP and a bean that sticks...yay for holiday beans!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

thanks my lovelies ... love you too ANnie 

Miranda you would want to give birth a lil bit before that so you can be home with bubs right for xmas day ? good lucksky

annie ooooooo 28th Dec happy xmas baby .... how are you feeling bout this now.... i know you were hesitant at first bout an xmas bub but now im guessing WHO CARES jsut bring on the BFP right??


----------



## Queen Bee.

Suppose its all up to baby to come when they want though lol
Some are quite stubborn :haha:
I think im getting ahead of myself though


----------



## Ezza BUB1

never getting ahead of yourself!! DREAM big WIN BIGGER!!! itll come i promise ;)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yes Erin...I will take my BFP whenever I can get it! I think I've adopted the "what's meant to be will be" mentality! :O)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Annie thats a great mentality to have.... if you dont get your hopes up it means less of a dissappointment but honestly get them hopes HIGH coz then when it does happen EVEN BETTER!!!!

im off for now need to EAT coz youve tempted me with yummy food on your thread so im off to get naughty food haha its so bad living acrros the rod from MACCAS yummy im bad ass

love ya guts girls EVERYONE on here rocks .. boom shakalaka

ps HG app is in 2hrs 45mins the countdown is ON like donkey kong


----------



## Hit Girl

Eeeeek.

Let us know what you get from Maccas. :thumbup:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I swear...I'm hungry ALL the time. I need to go find something to eat besides licorice!! Haha.


----------



## dontworry

I would LOVE to do the online baby shower thing!! 

Do any of you preggo mamas have registries yet?


----------



## Hit Girl

I really wish they'd bring back the McOz. That was a damn good burger.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I like the baby shower idea! I'll keep my eyes peeled for anything baby shower related! :) I'll try to find some things I think you could only get here! haha :)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

HG - What is on that sandwich? Sounds interesting!

I'm with you Alex! Totally trying to think of things that are way more common here than anywhere else!


----------



## Hit Girl

Annie, it had all the normal salad stuff as well as beetroot (beetroot, lettuce, tomato, onion, cheddar cheese, ketchup and mustard). So freaking good.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Interesting...! Everything here is so un-exciting! Haha.


----------



## Hit Girl

It's unexciting here now as well because they don't have it anymore. :haha: 

I haven't even thought about a gift registry. I don't think I'll be thinking about that for quite a while.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

oooooooooh i devoured a whole medium cheesburger meal only wish i could have had a yummy caramel and oreo mcflurry to top it off!!! it was so good.... i remember the McOz nom nom nom

im trying to think of something really common here too its just not happening im gonna google ... google is my best friend!!! i love making nappy cakes so maybe someone lucky will get an aussie one hahaha 

i havent even thought of a registry but have been talking to my sis about baby shower ..... gonna start prepping for one to have in june/july cant wait .. i love having parties where its allll about ME!! hahaha my hens was so much fun and my wedding coz ALL ABOUT ME!!! i love attention


----------



## Queen Bee.

So I've decided to try and be creative and make my own granola bar's with golden syrup! :D
Here goes nothing I suppose LOL


----------



## MommaAlexis

What's hit girl's team! It's two am , COME ON!!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

hahaha HIT BEAN has not shown face on here yet.... its 4.17 and she said she was going out for milkshakes after ... i cant beleive your still awake alex your crazy woman

oooh homemade granola bars nomnomnom


----------



## MommaAlexis

Alright, I've procrastinated enough. Gotta go to school tomorrow. Ugh, I feel so out of place in school. Like, the people there are my age, but we live in totally different worlds apparently! I'm nervous about going. I hate the "bullying" aspect of school, I'm SOOO over it, and it's just so petty. Honestly, my train of thought is "Leave me alone, kid." even if they're my age. Like, how pathetic can you be? I'm worried about the whole thing. Hopefully nothing traumatic happens. I have no qualms of putting some brat in their place.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

YOU GO GIRL!!! go get some rest honey sweet dreams xoxo


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck Alex :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yey to hitgirls gender reveal! I don't want to give it away to the girls on here who havent read her diary/journal!!!! Congrats again hitgirl!

Congrats to all the new BFPs on here too. There's getting more and more of us. I wanna know who's gunna join me in the twin club?! :) there's got to be at least another set on here.

I felt a baby/the baby's move this morning!!! I was lying down in bed and felt an overwhelming pressure feeling building up in my tummy. I looked down at my 'bump' and saw it growing. It was like in slow motion. A big lump appeared from nowhere and stuck right out on my right hand side. It was really hard when I touched it. Then I felt the same feeling again and watched it slowly disappear until it turned soft again! I'm fascinated :) I could watch it all day. It was almost like my babies were having a stretch and wanted to let me know they are there!

Been lying on my left hand side for the past 10 mins now and out of nowhere I felt a small kick feeling from inside! :) I can't stop smiling!! 

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Woo :) baby kicks!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

How are you doing queen? I don't get much chance to come on here anymore :( 

X


----------



## Aurora CHK

BBH! Its been too long, sista! Great to have you back. :friends:

QB: you need to get yourself another ticker girlfriend so we can keep track of your cycle! I think we are about the same if you are due AF now? I just came on this morning. At least, I think I did. I'm still daftly hoping it might be IB even though I got a BFN yesterday! But my PMT symptoms have been all different this month, no cramping, just swollen sore BBS..... I don't care if its AF though as next month I am TTC WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Bergebabe

bbh - i was thinking about you just this morning wondering how those twinnies of yours are getting along!! 

fingers crossed for this cycle for you aurora - how exciting!! im sure you will have a bfp in no time. 

qb - how did the homemade cereal bars go?


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ps, for anybody who is confuzlifyed - I am always hoping each month I might be PG because of the not trying not preventing thingy, but from next month we will be actually trying! Eg if he tries to pull out on my fertile days I will be strapping him to me (into me?) with some kind of reverse chastity belt!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

:flower: Thanks Bergebabe :flower:

Looking forward to getting lotiony, ha ha ha :dohh:


----------



## MommaAlexis

My dad felt baby kick last night haha. She was wide awake having a party.  go hg!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Wow, can't believe that Lara is the size of a banana now!


----------



## Queen Bee.

BBH: I am good, Just waiting patiently for the day AF is due to see if she shows or not!
Here's hoping she doesn't for 9 months :D

Berge: I didn't get a chance to make them yet, have the recipe though going to make them tomorrow, because we ended up going for a walk and visited family.

Aurora: Yeah I should really put a new ticker up lol, due the 19th so just waitingggg!
WOOHOO For TTC! :D

went for a walk a bit ago, no spotting just more CM.
Have a bit of a headache no though sadly.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh, new ticker! Very swish.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Good luck queen. Really hope she knows when she's not wanted and stays away!

I'm good thanks everyone. The sickness has eased loads now. Still really exhausted but I presume that's cos I'm growing two babies!! Only 3 weeks on Thursday til our next scan abd hopefully we'll find out what sex they are! I can't wait to start buying things. I've been window shopping for baby stuff so far but can't wait til we can start buying and collecting outfits :)

X


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, I cannot believe you are almost 16 weeks!!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Bah! It's too dang quiet in here!!! Where is everyone?!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Work and errands. The usual. Back to work nine hours every day for two weeks straight. Blurgh. Went for a hike in the woods today, went off the trail for about a half hour and found a waterfall. Darn near fell down the hill to get to it. Haha.


----------



## Queen Bee.

woot granola bars made :D
Will let you ladies know how they turn out.
haven't got to taste them yet, waiting for them to set up!
Can't wait! woo! :D


----------



## nlk

granola bars sound YUM. healthy, too! whenever i make flapjack or anything, i put so much sugar in them that theyre probably not that healthy :blush:

its raining here :( and cold. got the heating back on! what happened to all the sunshine we had?! sad times!


----------



## Queen Bee.

its sunny here this morning!
But it was raining really early this morning.
Its cold out though I went to put the bin out near froze! LOL


----------



## nlk

its really windy, rainy, and freezing :( i got to my hospital app looking like i had been dragged through a hedge!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww! :(

Maybe the weather will get better soon.
I hope our weather sticks like this today, 
I want a BBQ today! :D


----------



## flapjack10

Girls have just done my FRER and the line was much lighter. So I dipped my digi and it says Not Pregnant. I don't understand.... Had no bleeding or anything...

I went for a wee in the night so maybe my wee wasn't as strong? I'm devastated.

xxx


----------



## bruno2012

flapjack10 said:


> Girls have just done my FRER and the line was much lighter. So I dipped my digi and it says Not Pregnant. I don't understand.... Had no bleeding or anything...
> 
> I went for a wee in the night so maybe my wee wasn't as strong? I'm devastated.
> 
> xxx

Wait another week n test again x


----------



## Bergebabe

big hugs fj - please try not to panic hun, it probably is the diluted wee from mid sleep peeing and im sure little bean is all snug. if you're really worried maybe try to get in at the docs. 

good luck honey, i hope everything is ok for you xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks girls going to test this evening and tomorrow morning. We've had our little cry and we're trying to look at all the positive things this has brought us xxx


----------



## nlk

i agree with berge, flapjack..it was probably because it was dilute..try and keep as calm as you can, though. test again, and then if its still saying not pregnant, go and see your doctor, because im sure that they will be able to check you over and put your mind at ease.

:hugs:


----------



## pops23

Don't worry sweetie, I've never been a fan of dip testing, I think you get a better result from urine stream, plus as Berge said if you had been in the night may have been diluted. If the FRER has a line then you're deffo still pregnant, but the digitals take longer to show up. Is this the first digital you've done? Try and hold your wee for a few hours before you test tonight. sending you masses and masses and masses of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Lizzy, I barely had a line on that dip-and-read one. I flipped out, worried I wasn't actually pregnant. I mean it was so barely there that it pretty much wasn't there. I did two of those things. Same each time.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

My lil lizzy .... U will be fine my love I've already sent u a message on ur thread have a read I honestly agree with the girls per is diluted and dipping sux ass!!! 

Stay positive and we r all here for u my love sending u millions if massive cuddles xxxxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Lots of love Lizzy!! I'd call the doctor no matter what - they'll likely send you for bloodwork that can put your mind at ease. Though it seems impossible, try to relax. If you're not bleeding, that's a wonderful sign! I'm sure it's your diluted wee - the fact that you had to wee in the middle of the night says preggers to me!! :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> BBH, I cannot believe you are almost 16 weeks!!!

I know! I can't believe it either. It seemed as though you were pregnant for ages before I got my BFP! 

Congrats on your little fella - he looks so sweet :)

X


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Booooomshakalaka boom I'm 18weeks and feeling so many bumps and kicks and hiccups and flips weeeeee this is fun


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Happy 16weeks bbh that's do cool how's ya bump looking I'm intrigued if u are progressing quicker with 2 in there xxxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

My bump is very intriguing (sp?!). I wake up on a morning and it's hardly there but by mid afternoon and late evening it's huge! Starting to feel movements now. I like how my tummy sticks up when I lie flat now. I've been getting some very interesting pressure feelings that build up from inside then one baby sticks itself out so that you can visibly see it! One minute it's on the left, then it's on the right, then it's central! I could watch it all day!

How are you feeling ezza? When is your next scan? Are you going to find out the sex?

X


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, I _was_ pregnant for ages before you got your BFP. :haha:

Yay for 18 weeks Erin! :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I didn't think there was only 4 weeks between us though! 

X


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg how cool ... I'm getting the pressure thing happening to but don't see bubs sticking out yet ... Mind u you have 2 in there do not as much room .... They are fighting for more room haha wonder which one will be the bully 

My scan is 2nd may and I'm so excited! So 2 weeks yahooo defo finding out sex abd I can't wait for that too it seriously can't come quick enough 

Thanks hg I'm a kumra (sweet potato) kumra is so much better coz it's the real kiwi one nom nom nom xxx thanks hunny 


Love ye all xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks ladies! I'll let you know how everything goes! It was such a shock seeing Not Pregnant after seeing Pregnant 1-2 last week!

My period was due on Saturday if I was in an 32 day cycle.

xxxx


----------



## pops23

That's good Lizzy, that means you're 35 days since last AF which is quite a while, have a relaxing and lovely day xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BBH and HG you girls are 4 week apart, but BBH your having twin which mean you'll probably have them early so that being said you two girl won't be that far apart really.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Gah! I hate negative tests...got 2 stark white BFNs with FMU this morning. 1 IC and 1 FRER down, 11dpo, BFNs! Not even a sneaky line! 

Really beginning to think I'm waiting on AF to show up! :growlmad:


----------



## dontworry

Lizzy, keep us updated! We're all thinking positively for you! <3 

I am babysitting so I don't have a lot of time to respond to everyone, I just wanted to sneak in and say hi.  Will hopefully be back later to give a proper entry!


----------



## Hit Girl

Lizzy, sending you all the love in the world. :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Got promoted to something I can do even while preggo lol. Oh worky work <3


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:wohoo: That's awesome Alex!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, normally I make sales, now I just verify that they were done properly. Which is kind good because the people I trained don't mess up, so my job is easier LOL. So before I prevented mess ups, now I fix them. ..DONE!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Annie that sux asssssss bout your BFN's but you aint out yet sista got everything crossed!! xoxo

congrats on your promotion Alex

i went and had my checks today all good just gotta get my sugar levels on track!! got my 30 week scan booked for the 10th July yippeeeeee!! jsut waiting for my 20 week one now on the 2nd May 

love yas all


----------



## Hit Girl

Such good news Alex!! :thumbup:

Erin, so happy to hear your checks went well. Yes, just keep an eye on that sugar.


----------



## Smile181c

Well done alex! :flower:

BBH how in the world are you 16 weeks already?! This is madness!! Yay for movement!! 

Happy 20 weeks HG - Halfway! xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> Well done alex! :flower:
> 
> BBH how in the world are you 16 weeks already?! This is madness!! Yay for movement!!
> 
> Happy 20 weeks HG - Halfway! xx

I know!! Time is flying! We are excited for the next scan so that we can start buying things :thumbsup: I've done more than my fair share of window shopping now! We've got our 16 week midwife appointment today. What should I expect?

X


----------



## Smile181c

Not much lol they'll tell you how your blood results came out, take blood pressure, possibly weight - but they may listen for the babies heartbeats! x


----------



## Bergebabe

Aww annie def still time for a bfp hun fxed for u xxx

Congrats alex! 

Ezza wow i cant believe u have a 30 wk scan date thats mad, glad all is ok with u c

I just had a dream i was having twins, was so realistic ive woken up really disappointed lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww Berge. You never know, one twin might have been hiding behind the other and your dream might come true on your next scan!

X


----------



## flapjack10

Awww poor Berge! I hate it when that happens lol!

Hey BBH did you see that my SIL had her twins at 32 weeks? There's pics on my journal if you wanted a sneaky peek (pg 32). She's come out of hospital now, but the twinnies will be in Special Care Unit for a while longer, but they're doin fine xxxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Bbh yay for 16weeks app how did it go?? 

Berge have you had your scan yet?? I can't remember maybe there is 2 in there u never know .... Even if u have had a scan sometimes you get twins mirroring the other and hiding so who knows eeeek u could be the next twin mummy yahoo 

I know I can't beleive I got my 30week scan and even 36week one but that's not booked just a referral coz they couldn't fast track that far for some reason but yay for getting sorted ... Might even get more scans to check bubs growth which I certainly won't complain about :)


----------



## Hit Girl

I can't believe you have a 30 week scan! I want one damnit! 

Although, I do get scanned every time I see my ob. But it's not a super-duper scan like I had on Monday.


----------



## Smile181c

Aw berge! :hugs:

My aunty had her twins at 32 weeks as well and they're boisterous almost 3 year olds now! :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Awww Berge! I can understand that. :) But you have a beautiful little bub in there.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I know right I was quite shocked wen the ob said shed give me both just have to make appointments but I wasn't gonna say no so yippee


----------



## pops23

I had that dream not long ago Berge!! But I know I'm deffo not having twins as sonographer had a good look around and she said there is definitely only one in there!

I got all my paperwork yesterday for my booking in appointment (8th May) and nucal scan (18th May - still feels ages away!). Really can't wait though, away for 2 weeks and then hopefully the 2 weeks when I'm back and back to work will go super quickly.

I leave tomorrow so wanted to just say a little so long farewell to you all while I'm away as I think I"m missing quite a bit!

Erin - I WILL be logging on to check what you're having as I'm need to know, millions of good luck and look after your lovely self in the next couple of weeks 

HG and your gawgeus boy bean, enjoy shopping for him and being a cantaloupe, that's crazy big! 

Chloe, I think your scan is while I'm away too, I'll be logging in for sure to check, what date is it? I vote boy!

Alex - massive congrats on the job promotion, look after yourself and Lara while I'm away, and if I see any awesome punk rocker baby clothes while I'm on one of my countless shopping trips I'll take some pics for you!

Annie - everything crossed for a sticky BFP for you, remember you're not out till you're out! And if it's not your month then enjoy BDing next month and I'll be back to support you in the TWW again 

BBH - hope you get to hear heartbeat of your gorgeous twinnies at your appt, I saw some beautiful 6 week old twin girls yesterday and thought of you!

Berge - have you had your scan/ booking in appt dates yet? Love how close together we are! Erin and HG are meeting up, we should too! we only live half an hour from each other! 

QB - still fingers crossed for your BFP, are you going to test or wait and see if you miss AF? Good luck!

Jess Good luck with all the studying, hope it keeps going as well as the 100% results!  

Aurora - it's almost May, hurrah!! Bring it on!! Thank you for directing me to this page, I owe ya!

And finally my Lizzy flapjack, you're being amazing and strong, keep strong while I'm away, and I know your sticky forever bean isn't too far away 

Hope that's almost everyone, sorry if I've forgotten anyone. You are ALL amazing and thank you for being here for me through everything, thank you thank you thank you!!

Be checking in May 4th, in the meantime, all look after yourselves! xxxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

pops: I'm going to see if I miss AF first.
Seeing AF is less disappointing than a BFN


----------



## Smile181c

Have fun pops!! My scan is next thursday (26th) your bet has been taken!


----------



## Hit Girl

Have a wonderful time Pops. We will miss you! :)

Chloe, your scan is so soon!!!!!!! I hope you get a DVD recording of the whole thing like we did. I've watched it so many times.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Oooh Tori have the BeSt fun on ur trip ... Dream big but win BIGGER!! Good luck for your team girl!! And make sure u travel safe! Thanks for logging on to check on to check on me hehe I'm on the 2nd do woot toot!! 

Have the most amazing time hunny and u and berge should totally meet up ... Me and hg are gonna take hubbies to do should be a hoot! 

Your rock chick and I just wanna say I'm grateful to all of u amazing women, this is my fave thread and I too don't know wat I'd do without all of u 

Love ya guts to bits everyone xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

We won't get a dvd as it's not a private scan, but we will get photos :) 

If Roo doesn't co operate and crosses his/her legs then we'll go for a private one :thumbup:


----------



## dontworry

Oooh have a nice trip, Tori!!

Gosh I have so much I want to write/catch up on but I"m so tired that I can't make myself do it lmao. I love you all and I promise I'll stop in and give a proper update on me tomorrow! <3


----------



## Bergebabe

Have a lovely time pops, yes def up for meeting up when u get back xx enjoy ur time away im sooo jealous haha xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Have fun in Florida Tori! Hope you win big! Have fun with all those lovely girls and boys! Good luck!

Thanks for your support and I'll miss you! It'll go really quickly! Then you'll have your scan whhooooo hoooo!

:hugs::flower:


----------



## Hit Girl

Anyone here on Instagram?


----------



## Smile181c

I am :flower:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Have a fab fab time, Toripops (that just trips off the tongue so nicely!), we'll miss you and good luck reading the million pages you'll have missed when you get back, ha ha. This thread certainly is totally talkative, as are all us ladies in general. 

Alexis, congrats on the promotion, how great for your talent and abilities to be recognised so soon after you started there. Sure its also cos you've worked hard, so well done that gal! What a fantastic role model you're going to be for Lara.

Jess. Don't hold out on us! Just kidding, you get some rest sweetie and talk to us later!


----------



## dontworry

Man these past two days have been killer! At least I'm getting some muscles in my arms from lugging around babies, lmao.

Alright - as for my updates, there aren't really that are important! I was cramping for about three days straight, which I thought was odd because its not normal for me to cramp in the middle of my cycle (though it has happened before). I haven't had any ovulation pains like I usually feel, even though my phone app says I've ovulated on the 11th which makes me " 7DPO". It also says my AF is due on the 28th, but my cycles have been so crazy that I don't know what to expect so I'm just going with the flow (pun intended!! Bahaha!). I haven't checked the mail yet so I'm not sure if my baby juice is in the mail from the lovely Chels (Conceive Plus!) lol, but I'm hoping I can get my smelly man out of bed to go check for me. :)
Besides that I've just been super tired lately! I really want to read and work on my school stuff but haven't had the energy, and I don't want to turn in anything that's less than awesome because I want to keep up my grades.  

How is everyone else today?! So far I've slept in, put in the Fifth Element and now I'm going to make some iced coffee and do another load of laundry so I feel like I've accomplished at least one thing today.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Can change the title to 13 BFP's down guys :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dontworry

Congratssssss!!!


----------



## dontworry

What date did you get it?? Today?!


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats BD! :dance:

Does your test say 3-5? I've never seen that before.

xxxx


----------



## dontworry

It says 2-3 I think. I went and looked at her thread on the Pregnancy Tests forum and it says 2-3. :) So exciting! I hope I get pregnant before the year mark of trying lmao.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg baby dreams that's fantastic massive congrats hunny xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Congrats Baby Dreams! :hugs:

Erin, is it you I've found on Instagram? Or am I following someone else? :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I use instagram too. I think my username is thegranddeception. 
Edit: yepp that's my username


----------



## Hit Girl

Lovely photos Alex! :)

(Yes, that's me.)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Added a couple more. That's where I moved back to. I missed it!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Morning ladies!
Yay for another BFP!
Well I miss calculated, as of today I am a day late :shrug:
Soooo, just waiting!


----------



## Hit Girl

Fingers crossed for you Miranda. x


----------



## Smile181c

Fingers crossed QB :hugs:

Congrats baby dreams!


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls;

May I join you? I'm Samantha I'm 18 years off age and so it my otherhalf.. 
We are TTC/NTNP.. 

We have been thinking about having one since 14/02/12 - Last month I had a miscarry.. 
and now I don't think i have ovulated.. OPKs saying i have.. and FF is not to sure! waiting on my CH

I do take:
OPKs 
and thermometer at 7:30 in the morning

I hope to chat to you girls soon! x


----------



## Smile181c

Welcome :wave: Do you go by sam?? Lots of dust to you! :dust:


----------



## samanthax

Smile- yeah you can call me sam :) 
xx


----------



## dontworry

Welcome, Samantha! Sorry about your loss. :hugs: I hope NTNP/TTC doesn't take too long for ya. :)


----------



## samanthax

thank you dontworry :)
Niether I'm just confussed at the moment in weather your are fertile still when you had a miscarry..


----------



## dontworry

Some women are MORE fertile after a miscarriage, but I guess it's different for everyone. If you got a positive OPK then I'd say you've ovulated this month! Did you have sex around the time of the positive OPK?


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hit Girl said:


> Congrats Baby Dreams! :hugs:
> 
> Erin, is it you I've found on Instagram? Or am I following someone else? :haha:

 i think its me coz im pretty sure i have you following me my username is ezza2146 i havent used it along time and just logged on and ive got like loads of followers hahaha i should probs start putting pics up ay 



Queen Bee. said:


> Morning ladies!
> Yay for another BFP!
> Well I miss calculated, as of today I am a day late :shrug:
> Soooo, just waiting!

 FINGERS crossed Miranda :dust: all over you beautiful bout time your bfp comes along 



samanthax said:


> Hey girls;
> 
> May I join you? I'm Samantha I'm 18 years off age and so it my otherhalf..
> We are TTC/NTNP..
> 
> We have been thinking about having one since 14/02/12 - Last month I had a miscarry..
> and now I don't think i have ovulated.. OPKs saying i have.. and FF is not to sure! waiting on my CH
> 
> I do take:
> OPKs
> and thermometer at 7:30 in the morning
> 
> I hope to chat to you girls soon! x

Welcome Sam, i am so terribly sorry for your loss, i know wat its like and i reallly wouldnt even wish it upon my wort enemy its heartbreaking!! you are definatly more fertile after a mc and it all comes down to when you and your partner are ready to start trying again ,. if your ready GO FOR BROKE!!! i got my second BFP 2 cycles after my mc and i am so unbelieveably HAPPY so im sending you all the sticky vibes in the world.. glad you found all of us as we are a chatty bunch and will give you loads of support so you are in good hands here hunny!! BEST OF LUCK xo


----------



## bruno2012

girls my bumps getting bigger! definatley taking a test as soon as they arrive xxx


----------



## samanthax

Thanks girls!

Well we did have sex when i Finish the bleeding? 

And had sex.. monday x2 and tuesday morning.. x1
so not when i got first OPK +
x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

omg bruno why have you NOT done one yet??? do it :test: already

sam you never know my opk was positive 15th-16th dec but according to the size of my baby now its saying that i wouldve o'd on the 27th of dec and i got my bfp on the 31st so you never knwo your luck


----------



## samanthax

aww; yeah.. to be honst i do hope I have done it again.. 

I hope i have... I really do..


----------



## bruno2012

Ezza BUB1 said:


> omg bruno why have you NOT done one yet??? do it :test: already
> 
> sam you never know my opk was positive 15th-16th dec but according to the size of my baby now its saying that i wouldve o'd on the 27th of dec and i got my bfp on the 31st so you never knwo your luck

dont know how to upload 2 photos in same comment, but this is one i took 2/3 week ago. ordered some tests, ill be taking one when they arrive. xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo-5.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bruno2012

annd this is one i took yesterday... bigger right?!
 



Attached Files:







upload.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Smile181c

can't see the second one hun x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

ok you 2 i have got every single part of me crossed for both of ... i wanna know as soon as you test bruno ok ill be waiting!!! and sam likewise for you, id love to see your latest pic hun

good luck my lovelies


----------



## bruno2012

just uploaded it now hun! what do you guys think???


----------



## samanthax

wait what photo would you like of me? 
x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

bruno i am seeing slightly bigger hun .... :test: already i wanna know

sam i think we were talking bout brunos pic babe


----------



## bruno2012

keep getting pinching pains too, arrrrrr! soon as my test arrive ill test, and keep you updated! glad im not the only one who can see its growing! had two pieces of toast and 2 things of macaroni cheese before bed last night, my boyfriend looked at me in complete awe and just turned round and said 'your pregnant' hahaha! got up twice the other day before 7.30 for a wee! cant hold it anymore, if i need a wee i HAVE to go:( xxx


----------



## samanthax

I keep getting right pains but they come and go.. x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

seriously i am sooooooo freaking PUMPED for you .. all signs are pointing towards PREGGAS!!! yahoooooooooo i cant wait to find out 

fingers crossed xo


----------



## Smile181c

definitely look bigger bruno :thumbup: fingers crossed!


----------



## samanthax

FX bruno x


----------



## bruno2012

just need my tests to arrive, if they still say neg, im going for a blood test, i cant wait another 4 week (il be 12 week then) think i may of had breakthrough bleed last month, cant of been implantation at 4 week pregnant? Xx


----------



## samanthax

aww I would give you a pregnancy test.. so you wouldn't have to wait :(


----------



## bruno2012

samanthax said:


> aww I would give you a pregnancy test.. so you wouldn't have to wait :(

awww hunny! its agonising waiting, my boyfriend hated the idea of having a baby, (didnt mean to fall pregnant) and then he turned round last night and said 'i hope your pregnant, i cant wait to have our baby' brought a tear to my eye! :p but ill be 8 weeks today counting from my last proper period in february.hence why im starting to show, im even showing through my tops now!!x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hi: sam! Welcome! 

I just had a MC at the end(ish) of March. Am now CD28/13dpo of my first cycle after MC. I got a positive OPK on CD15, soooo...hoping I get my BFP, but all tests have been negative so far, and I honestly don't feel PG! :shrug: You can deffo be fertile after a MC, so good luck, FX, and lots of dust!!

Congrats BD!

FX for you Miranda!!


----------



## samanthax

hmm I know my otherhalfs mum don't get her BFP till she was 3 months gone..

Excited now! 

Was you TTC? or NTNP?
xx


----------



## samanthax

xopiinkiieox said:


> :hi: sam! Welcome!
> 
> I just had a MC at the end(ish) of March. Am now CD28/13dpo of my first cycle after MC. I got a positive OPK on CD15, soooo...hoping I get my BFP, but all tests have been negative so far, and I honestly don't feel PG! :shrug: You can deffo be fertile after a MC, so good luck, FX, and lots of dust!!
> 
> Congrats BD!
> 
> FX for you Miranda!!

Thank you for the welcome!
I started bleeding on the wednesday 28th went to the hospital did a test and said that it was negative on the 30th.. I'm too confussed at the moment... In whats going on with everything 

x


----------



## bruno2012

i was 3 months gone last time before them 2 lines came up!! NTNP, hes totally come round now and is very happy. so now i hope i really am pregnant! but after the bump and all the signs.. i dont think i need to hope!! we live together, so, its not as if we dont have enough room etc.xxx


----------



## samanthax

oh finally! Im 18 and my other half is 18 aswell!

My other half don't want a baby but i really want one.. lol 
x


----------



## bruno2012

im 19 this year, :):) feel quite old now:(


----------



## Ezza BUB1

ooooooh you girls are so sweet and innocent ..... oh to be young again!! i super duper reckon your preggas bruno specially after your last episode not showing till late so if you get a BFN go straight to the drs and get bloods to confirm i reckon

sam just relax hunny take it as it comes straight after mc coz our bodies are strange and can mess you around.... if you get a bfp straight up that awesome so fingers crossed... i hope your partner is up for the challenge though and wont go running if it happens?? not saying he would but if he isnt super keen just make sure he knows wat he is in for 

xoxo

so i have a gender poll on my journal now girls .... does my bub have a donger or a poonani??? guess away please


----------



## bruno2012

Ezza BUB1 said:


> ooooooh you girls are so sweet and innocent ..... oh to be young again!! i super duper reckon your preggas bruno specially after your last episode not showing till late so if you get a BFN go straight to the drs and get bloods to confirm i reckon
> 
> sam just relax hunny take it as it comes straight after mc coz our bodies are strange and can mess you around.... if you get a bfp straight up that awesome so fingers crossed... i hope your partner is up for the challenge though and wont go running if it happens?? not saying he would but if he isnt super keen just make sure he knows wat he is in for
> 
> xoxo
> 
> so i have a gender poll on my journal now girls .... does my bub have a donger or a poonani??? guess away please


i dont feel young anymore, all my bills came in yesterday £270 gas bill, £400 water bill £145 tv licence, i still have electric and council tax to come yet.:(:( just dropped out of college to get a full time job, if im pregnant i need every little bit of money to give this little bean a good life & help pay the bills. & yeah, gonna sound silly but i "know" i am, i just know! its so wierd. 1 more week, then straight to the doctors and ill do a test when they arrive xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Just so you know guys 



> BabyandBump operates a strict NO under 18's using the forum for the following:
> Waiting to try (WTT)
> Trying to conceive (TTC)
> Two Week Wait (2WW)
> (Non-pregnant minors using the 'Teen Pregnancy' forum may have their account restricted or banned without warning).
> BabyandBump does not support minors 'Trying to Conceive'. While we understand that teenage pregnancy is becoming more and more common we do not endorse those under the legal adult age (18 years old) trying to get pregnant, and as such all threads pertaining to this will be locked.

Don't wanna be a downer cause I really do hope this is your month Bruno but I also don't want this thread to be locked! Thought I'd put it out there before a mod/admin sees it and locks us up!


----------



## bruno2012

Smile181c said:


> Just so you know guys
> 
> 
> 
> BabyandBump operates a strict NO under 18's using the forum for the following:
> Waiting to try (WTT)
> Trying to conceive (TTC)
> Two Week Wait (2WW)
> (Non-pregnant minors using the 'Teen Pregnancy' forum may have their account restricted or banned without warning).
> BabyandBump does not support minors 'Trying to Conceive'. While we understand that teenage pregnancy is becoming more and more common we do not endorse those under the legal adult age (18 years old) trying to get pregnant, and as such all threads pertaining to this will be locked.
> 
> Don't wanna be a downer cause I really do hope this is your month Sam but I also don't want this thread to be locked! Thought I'd put it out there before a mod/admin sees it and locks us up!Click to expand...


how do i delete it?????


----------



## Smile181c

What do you need to delete hun? You're 18 aren't you? x


----------



## sharonfruit

The BnB police are gonna lock us up :rofl:



> BabyandBump does not support minors 'Trying to Conceive'. While we understand that teenage pregnancy is becoming more and more common we do not endorse those under the legal adult age (18 years old) trying to get pregnant, and as such all threads pertaining to this will be locked.

Since when was it illegal to get preggo under 18? I thought it was 16? Was this written in the US? X


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry misread it, thought Sam was 17!

Nah shar it's only on here that under 18's can't be in TTC. obviously if they wanna TTC IRL that's fine :haha:


----------



## bruno2012

im from the UK, 16 to to have sex legally here, is it different in the US? x


----------



## sharonfruit

> Nah shar it's only on here that under 18's can't be in TTC. obviously if they wanna TTC IRL that's fine

Thats mental, as if BnB has those sort of morals!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMg where did you find this??/ i dont even knwo where to find rules or anything hahaha im clueless


----------



## bruno2012

i put TTC as my thing, but i werent, was NTNP (i didnt understand what that meant at the time) just wanted to get posting and get a few answers:p so, after 8 slices of toast, im still hungy:(


----------



## Smile181c

Haha don't quote me on it! :haha:

Yeah 16 is the legal age to have sex etc it's just the forum rules I think!


----------



## sharonfruit

Also, as if under 18s arent allowed to be WTT, a 17 year old could be WTT til they are 18 :/


----------



## Ezza BUB1

we wont get locked everyone is above AGE!! yay


----------



## bruno2012

dayum thats silly!! it'll be to do with benefits probably, young teen mums get slandered for having a kid then claiming child benefits, but people who earn 70,000£ a year, whether thats combined income or lone income, they still claim it! if its there people will take it. xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I say take whatever you're entitled to - My OH and I have paid tax for years so we will be claiming whatever we can get!!!


----------



## Smile181c

Do you mean the forum rules are probably to do with benefits? I wouldn't have thought so :shrug:

I don't believe age defines what type of parent you'll be anyway :thumbup:


----------



## bruno2012

yeah my boyfriend gets underpaid, so we could claim working Tax, and he got a £1000 bonus last month, well, he should of got £1800 bonus and he got taxed 900 POUND!!! 900 pound hes worked hard for and got it taken off him by the government, RIDICULOUS, he works for nothing as it is.xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Congrats to Baby Dreams, and Welcome to Sam!

Bruno, you're SO duffed girl ha ha ha. Glad your man has come around. Hope your's does Sam. I'm considering possibly delaying my TTC as I'm not sure my man is ready. I think he might be a bit depressed about our life situation, and I don't want to do anything to put further pressure on him. I'm not sure though, as I worry that if we delay anymore, I will get a bit depressed too and that won't help either of us. Oh, what to do.....


----------



## Ezza BUB1

sooooo true babe, in oz our baby bonus started off at $10,000.00 years ago and young girls were getting preggas just to claim it and go on shopping sprees for Flat screen tv's and stuff, now its down to $5400 untill sept then $5000 from then on but you et it in installments now which i think is much better to be honest..... a few years back there were just huge amount of young/single mums everywhere in OZ .... crazy huh

just goes to show MONEY talks 

i accepted you Bruno baby mwa XOX


----------



## Bergebabe

Welcome Samantha :flower:

Good luck to both of you for your :bfp:s

QB - when are you planning on testing? 



I have just started a diary aghhhhh, said i woudnt but gave in hehe. 


I will be taking whatever benefits im due but it wont be very much. But like you say sharonfruit, i have definitely paid my fair share in taxes to warrant it! i run my own small business so my maternity pay entitlement is tiny lol.


----------



## Smile181c

You get a baby bonus?

Aurora, I think the best thing to do is talk to your hubby :hugs: explain your side, listen to his and come to a comprimise you can both live with (and I'll sit here and hope he sticks to his May TTC date :haha:)


----------



## bruno2012

its all fcuked in the UK, everythings gone up in tax, wages havent gone up enough, its too hard to live, we live off 600 pound a month, which is not enough, 500 of that is on bills alone!! im not sure how much we get over here, im sure its like £200 pound every two weeks, but im not sure & thanks hunny! <3


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Uk wages are sooooooooooooo SHIT!!!! i was getting paid so crap when i was there ...... i was lucky to have my hubby getting paid very well... he was on £100,000.00 a year which was well above award and i was getting paid a crappy £13,500 per year mine was fuel money hahaha so freaking crap i say ...... wages are way better here in OZ but cost of living is far higher here so i guess in a sense it makes it similar

i just honestly dont understand how some people live on crappy minimum wage its scary ... i know its doable but i like the high life hahaha if only i was mega rich OOOOOOOOOOOOH a woman can dream!! 

im gonna be famous one day ladies just you wait!! one day youll see my name in LIgHTS!!!


----------



## bruno2012

tell me about it! how much you get taxed is ridiculous aswell! my boyfriends uncle lives in sydney!xx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Aurora i agree with Chloe have a chat and see where you both sit.... if he is totally on the opposite side come to a compromise there is no point in you getting all depressed to so dont do that... we will all be here hoping like hell he sticks to it xoxo

yeha man we get baby bonus, plus if you have worked in a company for over a year you get paid maternity leave, and in some instances govt funded mat leave... i dotn get any damn it coz im not working and have only been back in the country since feb ..... my MIL was gonna try and get it for me coz i used to work for her but my passport tells otherwise bummer dude


----------



## Bergebabe

aurora hun, have you spoken to him about it? it might be something else buigging him and maybe the anticipation and change of having a baby on the way is just what he needs? i dont know about your personal situation obviously but i hope you get the problem all sorted xxxx


----------



## Bergebabe

wow a baby bonus would be mega handy!!! i sooo want to move to OZ!!


----------



## bruno2012

Aurora CHK said:


> Congrats to Baby Dreams, and Welcome to Sam!
> 
> Bruno, you're SO duffed girl ha ha ha. Glad your man has come around. Hope your's does Sam. I'm considering possibly delaying my TTC as I'm not sure my man is ready. I think he might be a bit depressed about our life situation, and I don't want to do anything to put further pressure on him. I'm not sure though, as I worry that if we delay anymore, I will get a bit depressed too and that won't help either of us. Oh, what to do.....

i apologise aurora i hadnt seen your comment! & awww dear! haha, got pains in my stomach as we speak, similar to period pains, and i feel abit queasy, :( & just dont try or prevent, if it happens it happens, he will come round, mine boyfriends a stubborn little swine, and it took great courage for him to turn around and say he'll be happy and stick by me. but have a chat with him xx


----------



## Smile181c

Erin your hubby was on £100k?!?! WOWZERS! What does he do? (if that's not too nosey :haha:)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG BERGE come play in the land down under that would be so cool!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Yes Berge!!! We want you HERE!!!

Erin, good, that's you I'm following. Phew. Yay! Post some pics damnit. And follow me back. I need to feel loved too. :haha:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Smile181c said:


> Erin your hubby was on £100k?!?! WOWZERS! What does he do? (if that's not too nosey :haha:)

not nosey at all hunny!! he is an Electrical Designer, not quite engineer as he hasnt finished his degree but he still gets quality pay!! sometimes even more than engineers do... he was working onshore for WoodGroup they do all the work on the oil rigs, and electrical designers are in high demand!! so if your man is smart and stuff tell him to get in that field hahaha its great money thats for sure 

now he is working in Melb for the same company and doing really well here which is why im not panting at the bit to get a job, expecially when i will just be leaving for bubs in a coupl of months anyway, im doing a course in bookkeeping to be able to do his books for hime and maybe my parents and inlaws when i get good enough, then if i get enough hours logged i can become wat they call a BAS agent ahd make BIG BUCKS myself and still be able to work from home.... thats if all goes to plan haha we shall see

but all in all we are doing really good and i am so happy to be able to bring life into a world where we wont really worry or want for too much which is a nice place to be in


----------



## bruno2012

if my hubby was on a 100k a year.. id definately go mental clothes shopping! every girl deserves new clothes right?! :'p xx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

sweeeeeeet as you are now officially being followed MISS HG and so are you Chloe coz i just noticed you are followoing me to haha... i havent used it in AGES i wil get in to it i promise 
xoxo


----------



## Hit Girl

Gah! I can't wait to meet you guys.


----------



## Smile181c

Yes post some pics please :D

Aw cool, can't say I've ever heard of an electrical designer but it sounds tricky!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Berge: I dunno when im testing, I kinda just wait it out or hubby mentions testing.
but he probably wont want to anytime soon because all the negatives and him getting his hopes up when I was 2 months late and then AF showing. 
So we will see I guess.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hit Girl said:


> Gah! I can't wait to meet you guys.

 OOOOH ME too ME too im so excited and i just cant hide it ...dowadoodoowadoodoo



Smile181c said:


> Yes post some pics please :D
> 
> Aw cool, can't say I've ever heard of an electrical designer but it sounds tricky!

 ha its similar to electrical engineer but with out the degree hahaha he is a smarty pants and i love him to bits :happydance:


----------



## sharonfruit

:rofl: My OH earns 100k a year and he pays 50% tax. 50% I tell you!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG 50% TAX THATS bullshit!!! such bullshit .... crap i say crap

im off to bedy byes lovlies night night and sweet dreams but to most of you have a lovely day and i will speak to you your time tonight xoxo


----------



## Bergebabe

sharonfruit said:


> :rofl: My OH earns 100k a year and he pays 50% tax. 50% I tell you!!

not on all of it though surely!! if he is theres something wrong there. 

I wish my oh earned 100k a year lol. hes training to be a social worker, it doesnt pay to care unfortunately.


----------



## bruno2012

uh oh, just started crying!:(:( dont ask why, i have no idea. & my hubby leaflets, crap pay and gets under paid!xx


----------



## samanthax

woah! i never knew there was rules to be here for age haha!

And yeah my otherhalf gets 200 pound a month.. and what he does.. it is really hard work.. i couldn't do it I think hes been un-pained..

As for me.. I get EMA - Education Maintenance Allowance right.. your going to laugh at this.. but i get £20 a week.. and that is sposse to feed me and get me transport to college and back.. its four pound to get into town and college


----------



## sharonfruit

Well he actually earns double that but thats what he is left with after the 50% has been deducted.....!


----------



## sharonfruit

> As for me.. I get EMA - Education Maintenance Allowance right.. your going to laugh at this.. but i get £20 a week.. and that is sposse to feed me and get me transport to college and back.. its four pound to get into town and college

I used to get £30 a week for going to school I was loving it! X


----------



## bruno2012

i get £20 now, they lowered it last year, but i did get £30. i had to get 4 buses a day to get too and from college, baring in mind i dont have a mum or dad, and i lived with my gran whos my aunties full time carer (she has alziemers) x


----------



## samanthax

yeah i was getting £30 pound too

and so did my OH but the whole of his £30 has to be get him to college and back because petrol was too high! so he coukdn't even get food


----------



## sharonfruit

I had so much money when I was in 6th form, I used to work in a call centre evenings and weekends and then I got my EMA as well, and lived with my mum so I had no bills. Those were the days!!!


----------



## bruno2012

i miss those days!! £20 doesnt even get you a proper food shop! 2 milk, 2 bread, and a few bits n bats and its gone! x


----------



## Smile181c

I remember having a job when I lived at home and all I had to do was give my mum £20 a week! Bliss! lol

What does your OH do Shar? x


----------



## sharonfruit

He's an athlete ;)


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh! Which sport?


Is he famous? :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

:rofl: No he isn't famous

He catches balls for a living

xx


----------



## Smile181c

He catches balls?? lol you've lost me!


----------



## sharonfruit

Haha theres no which way around it is there

He's a goalkeeper xx


----------



## Bergebabe

oooh exciting!! and lovely and fit too i imagine lol


----------



## sharonfruit

Yes his physique puts me to shame!!!


----------



## Smile181c

Haha oh I see!! I was imagining him to be some sort of ball boy at a tennis match :rofl: thinking how can he earn that much catching tennis balls! :rofl: :dohh:

football makes much more sense ;)


----------



## sharonfruit

Pahaha and me bigging him up as a pro athlete :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl: well those ball boys may need to be fit you never know!


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: 

My mums up in the loft and I'm lying on my bed studying/procrastinating and I have serious fears that she is going to fall through the ceiling and land on me :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

You do realise this makes you a WAG? :haha: jealous!

:haha: I think you're safe, your mum won't fall!


----------



## sharonfruit

:rofl: I'm not a wag :football:


----------



## Queen Bee.

what are you ladies up to?
Im snacking on pickles yum! LOL


----------



## sharonfruit

Whats a pickle??

Ive got carrot soup xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Like pickled cucumbers =P


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks ladies for the virtual hugs etc. Huge update on my journal, for anybody with a week to kill :blush:


----------



## Bergebabe

ive just eaten a kiwi. the effort it takes im not sure its worth it!! im now in such a mess but it was yummy 

aurora, im off for a read now xxx


----------



## Laura91

Hey ladies :flower: Sorry I've been MIA for a while but I had nothing new to update :nope:

Hi Sam :hi:

Congratulations Baby Dreams!

Bruno - I can't wait till you test, that definitely looks like a bump/bloat :thumbup:



Ezza BUB1 said:


> so i have a gender poll on my journal now girls .... does my bub have a donger or a poonani??? guess away please

:rofl:

Aurora - Hope you work something out with your OH :hugs:

QB - Fingers crossed for when you do test! Whenever somebody mentions pickles it reminds me of Snooki off of Jersey Shore :blush:




sharonfruit said:


> I had so much money when I was in 6th form, I used to work in a call centre evenings and weekends and then I got my EMA as well, and lived with my mum so I had no bills. Those were the days!!!

Sharon & Chloe - I would love to have no bills to pay just for one month. When I lived with my mum and dad I used to have so much spare money that I spent on crap; I wish I could go back and save it all!



> sharonfruit: He's an athlete ;)
> Chloe - Ooh! Which sport? Is he famous? :haha:
> sharonfruit - :rofl: No he isn't famous. He catches balls for a living xx
> Chloe - He catches balls?? lol you've lost me!

:rofl:!

All this talk about wages has made me super jealous haha!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Laura: Thanks! 
LOL I love watching Jersey/Geordie shore these days.
Only because its funny though lol


----------



## Laura91

QB - Haha I'm glad it's not just me! When I posted that I was like :blush: :haha:! I prefer Jersey though :thumbup: x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha looking back, I did seem quite thick didn't i! :dohh: blame the baby, it's not my fault!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I love pickles. Especially pickled cauliflower and gherkin. Mmm.

Just to let you all know, my midwife appointment went well yesterday. All my blood results came back fine. Blood pressure was normal. She even managed to hear both heartbeats with the Doppler! Both were healthy and normal :) 

Next appointment will be my anomaly scan 3 weeks today. Hopefully we'll find out the big gender reveal x 2!! :)

Oh, I've taken a 16 week bump pic so once I log onto the computer I'll post it with my first ever one so you can see the difference. First one was done at 7 weeks before I went through the bloating stage. I keep getting mixed messages from people. Some people think my bump is a good size but others keep saying 'there's nothing on you'! I don't know who to believe. I'm reassured though as have been feeling flutters and the heartbeats were strong. Some people love trying to worry you!!

X


----------



## Smile181c

You'll soon learn that when you're pregnant the whole world knows way more than you do about your own babies :haha:

I keep forgetting you're carrying 2! :dohh: you write an update and I'm like Oh yeah!!!! then I'm all excited for you again :haha:

I'm thinking boys for you! (do you know if they're identical or not yet?)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

They've said that although they have 2 sacs and probably two placentas there's a 90% chance they will be non identical and a 10% chance identical. So the only way of finding out some more info is if they are one of each. Of they are the same sex we might never find out if they are defo identical or not! 

I really think one of each. Their scan pics are so different and their skull shapes are different too. 

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Speaking of pickles, I'm longing for some pickled cockles and mussels. Mmm. I want everything I can't have!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Laura: yes totally agree!
Jersey is the best.
Snooki is so funny lol
meatballs! :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Chloe - I didn't think you sounded think I just thought it sounded too funny! x

BBH - Something I've never tried but never liked the look of :haha: I have quite a few foods that I've never tried but wont try x

QB - I love team meatballs! Meatball problems! x

I'm seriously hoping the rain holds off for 5 minutes so I can quickly get to the bank and back but I think I'll be drowned by the time I get back :|


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I think mussels look like lady bits :blush: :haha:

Ok girls, here is my 7 week and 16 week twin bump for you to compare (i've even had to go buy some maternity jeans which i'm modelling in the second pic!)....

x
 



Attached Files:







7 weeks.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Queen Bee.

adorable bump! :thumbup:
big difference!


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH I love your bump and I will never look at mussels in the same way!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Loving the twin bump BBH


----------



## joo

Hello =) I'm NTNP / TTC #1 (can't change it to say this on my profile) and I haven't told anyone so I'm really glad I found this site to chat and ask questions. 

^^^ Lovely twin bump!

xxx


----------



## dontworry

Welcome, joo! :)

BBH your bump is perfect! I think you're carrying beautifully so far! It will only get bigger and better from here.  

Jenni - I can't believe you've got people stalking you!! :( Have you reported it to the Admin, maybe they can help??

Shar - when you asked what a pickle was I nearly spit out my iced coffee lmao!! I keep forgetting that we're from different places and food is different. It was just so random that I couldn't believe it, LOL!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I had 8 pages to catch up on! Haha.

So....hi everyone! (Too much to address one by one!)

Nothing new here. 13dpo, BFN with FMU on IC. Had some spotting when I wipe, so pretty sure AF is puttin her bags on my doorstep! :growlmad:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hp, go to girly sanctuary. It's a request only group. We'll catch up there!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

*Hello everyone! I am so glad I found this site! My hubby and I will be ttc #1 in June- so only a couple more months. I can't wait! I haven't really told many people so I am super excited to have you all to talk to! *


----------



## Ezza BUB1

WOWZERS so i just caught up on 5 pages and i know i made a dent in a few before that last night so hahaha lots of catching up ladies... far to much to comment on every single thing but here goes

shar and chloe hahahhaa you 2 crack me up!!! the whole tax thing for him must be because he is an athlete and is some of it through sponsership etc?? he is still doing bloody fantastic!! 

bbh your bump is beautiful!! and you can def see a difference but i would say your still pretty tiny...... i dont reckon it will last long though you will probably pop in a few weeks BIG TIME!! looking good

ANnie im telling that WItch of yours to steer clear through my vibes im sending you ok ... she can pack her bags for 9months ..... i think though if she does actually show face then it might not be a terrible thing in the sense that next month when you do get your bfp (if it isnt here this month) then it will mean dates etc are easier to figure out... so in some ways could be a blessing in disguise

ladies i really need to stop procrastinating and do some of my case studies for my course but i tell you i just keep getting caught on here its tooo addictve

ps welcome newbies hope you have fun with us CRAZIES!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Got full out screamed at by someone who lived down the street from my grandfather's house today at work. (I'm a telemarketer) I told my grampa to go get him in trouble !! LOL! I love when it's someone from my town who's a complete dick. I can find them !


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Read this it's so sad I know I'm gonna ask bout vaccination wen I go to drs next 

https://shotbyshot.org/pertussis/kaliahs-story/


----------



## Hit Girl

If I know it's sad, I can't bring myself to read it. I'm too much of an emotional sponge with things like that! Gah!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

well ill give you the low down..... its basically bout a young girl who had a lil baby (planned) gave birth and all was good but she had a bit of a cough (the mum did) anyways it got slightly worse over the first 10 days of getting home with bubs and then bubs got a cough.... she investigated everything and took bubs to ER believing they both had whooping cough..... this is extremly dangerous for new borns as they cant be vacinated until they are 8weeks or something...... bubs got seriously ill and died :( so its a lil story bout her trying to get out there and make people get vacinated ...........my sis just had whooping cough pretty bad so im gonna talk to my drs .. not really sure if i am able to get vaccinated whilst preggas or not but im gonna find out just incase


----------



## sharonfruit

Did I miss the bit where jenni said someone was stalking her?

Erin, over here if you earn more than 150k a year you get taxed 50%, period.

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Okay, I'm really glad I didn't read that story. I am ALL about getting vaccinated. Very intelligent people have devoted years of research into this stuff and it's available for a reason.


----------



## Laura91

Morning Ladies :flower:

Hi Joo & Mrs.Luvbug :hi:

BBH - Wow that's such a cute bump! Big difference from the first pic x

Annie - Sorry about BFN, I'm still hoping witch stays away for you though :thumbup: x

Hope everyone else is good? x


----------



## Bergebabe

awww your bump is adorable bbh!! 

i definitely missed the stalking bit too - ooh whats the goss!! i thought i had read everything but who knows on this thread it moves so fast sometimes, you really are the biggest chataholics lol. 

welcome to the new arrivals and good luck with ttc xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

woo im off to the zoo! :D


----------



## samanthax

hey girls! 

how is everyone?

I keep having sharp pains in my overies now since monday and is worse when we have sex; i took a Ovulation test and there was no line.. so i took another and there is faint one.. even though i thought i ovulated last week..x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Good, heading to work again. It's snowing like crazy.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Wrap up warm, Alexis! 

Sam, I always have a faint line on my OPKs. I should say, I always have a faint additional line to the control line that always comes up just to show that its not a dud test stick. The instructions on mine say its only when the additional line is darker than the control line that I am ovulating. Are yours single-line-only ones?


----------



## Queen Bee.

back had lots of fun but walked almost 7 miles and my feet are soooo sore!


----------



## samanthax

control and test line i have

it doesn't matter as me and the OH NTNP x


----------



## joo

MommaAlexis said:


> Got full out screamed at by someone who lived down the street from my grandfather's house today at work. (I'm a telemarketer) I told my grampa to go get him in trouble !! LOL! I love when it's someone from my town who's a complete dick. I can find them !

Totally agree, Alexis! I work in customer service - people can be awful! I often wonder if I'd get found out if one day I decided to post them something nasty (of course I'd never do it!) :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Hi girls! Hi to all the newbies!

I've just read and caught up with a load of pages! 


Love to you all!

xxx


----------



## dontworry

Shar - it said in Jenni's siggy that family members or someone was stalking her on BnB. She didn't say anything else about it though, I don't think!

I had such a realistic dream that I was pregnant last night. :( I was going to do a test this morning but I don't feel any weird symptoms or anything and didn't want to waste one until AF is due.


----------



## flapjack10

FX Jess! :hugs:

I've just woken up from a dream that Eddie Murphy was hitting on me. I refused his advances, I said, "Eddie I'm here to help you, but it you keep feeling me up - I'm outta here." I have no idea what I was helping him with or anything!
:haha:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi ladies. When are you due, our Jess? 

That's random Lizzy! Have you watched an EM film this week? He's been a bit quiet last few years eh? Although I heard he was in the worse-reviewed-ever film last year or something! Oh dear. Used to think he was amazing!

Any news, QB?

I'm thinking about taking down my tickers. Can't quite bear to, but then again can't quite bear to see them either.... :cry: 

But then again I'm just being a big baby. I have a husband who ISN'T falling out of love with me/no longer fancies me/doesn't want a family yet, he's just having a hard time at the moment, and I'm gonna help him out of it and we will then be able to have the happy home and hopefully the family we want and deserve. How's that for a PMA? :happydance:


----------



## joo

Hi all :hi:

Talking about dreams - I sometimes dream that OH is pregnant (odd because he's male :laugh2:) and I get really protective over him. I'm not jealous of him or anything and in the dream it all seems perfectly normal :wacko:. This all started before we decided we were ready to try for a baby though.

Aurora - I love reading everyone's tickers, may be you could keep one teensy one? I hope things work out quickly for you :flower:.

xxx


----------



## dontworry

Excellent PMA, Aurora! Stay positive!

I don't know when I'm due AF because of wacky cycles. According to my phone app I'm CD29/10DPO and my period is due on the 28th (so one week). Don't feel like anything special has happened this month at all so I'm not too positive, but I guess we'll see. :) Just trying not to think about it much!

joo - that is fascinating that you dream he's the preggo one!! I always joke when my OH is feeling funny, I say "You must be pregnant!!" because he used to do that to me lmao.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Lizzy :rofl: bahahahaha that is classic,good old eddie murphy is morphing happy energy into you ahaha

Aurora, excellent PMA! i read through your journal and gave a u a lil bit to read i hope it helps :) xoox

Joo, your dream is funny!! i didnt dream this but last night me and hubby went out for dinner and i cam back so bloated and so did he ...... he said omg your pregnancy is rubbing off on me .... im going through this with you look at my belly hahaha twas funny!

love to you all girls xoxoxo


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ezza BUB1 Happy belated Annivary to you and DH


----------



## MommaAlexis

Gooodddd mooooddd!!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Having a good weekend ladies...surprise birthday party for my grandpa, who just turned 80. Lovely time for him, and great time with family.

FX for a normal AF (she's already more painful and heavier than usual), and a BFP in May!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ohh thanks hot pink xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your welcome hun


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Dang...it's quiet in here!!!


----------



## joo

Hello girls :hi:

No more crazy dreams so far. That's funny about your OHs Ezza and dontworry! Mine sometimes has a pot belly and we like to laugh at his 'food baby'.

Anyways just checking in, hope all is well xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yay for a day of outlet mall shopping! Future Bean got a couple of super cute unisex outfits...just couldn't resist! Super on sale, and adorable!


----------



## MommaAlexis

New apartment's move - in ready now! Moving in five days!!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

xopiinkiieox said:


> Yay for a day of outlet mall shopping! Future Bean got a couple of super cute unisex outfits...just couldn't resist! Super on sale, and adorable!

Oh man, I've been trying to hold off buying anything. But I'm not sure how much longer I can! I LOVE baby shopping lol.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I have almost all the big things I need. Bath, change table, bassinet, crib, stroller, carrier, aaaand baby monitor. All I need is a mattress for both change table and crib, and the rest is just formula, diapers and clothes, which I'll hopefully get enough of at a baby shower! *dances* Soooo happy now.


----------



## Smile181c

I have some of the big stuff but still need to buy cot/nursery furniture. Need to hold out til we're in the new house so we can't see how much space we have to work with! But I do have a lot of the little stuffs :)


----------



## Hit Girl

We haven't really bought any big stuff yet for bub's room, but we do have baby bags (DH has one, I have a one). We have a pram, a high-chair and a travel cot and that's pretty much it. Oh god.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

ive hardly got anything and i cant wait to start buying... my mum told me today that she is gonna come visit me for a week really soon and take me shopping.. she is from melbourne originally so knows all the spots to go to ,,, where as i have NO idea so i can wait and by that time we will know if its a boy or girl and we can go NUTS

still not going to buy big ticket items like cot etc just yet as we dont know if we are going to be back in brisbane or staying in melbourne, so ill will get pram and bassinett and bathing suite but no COT :( which isnt a necessity straight away anyway)

hope you are all well oxxoxo


----------



## Laura91

So strange that everyone's having weird dreams. I've had the same dream (kinda) for the last two nights. On Saturday night I dreamt I got a BFP but there were 6 lines instead of 2 so nobody would believe me :haha: and last night I dreamt again that I got a BFP. Tested this morning and got a negative :nope:

Hope everyone's okay - apart from strange dreams :haha: xx


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG, I am SO hoping you come back here. x


----------



## TFSGirl

Lol I have been having severely strange dreams myself, and apparently talking in my sleep a lot more too. And "running" (or at least sounding like I am haha)


----------



## flapjack10

How did I unsubscibe to this thread?! I'm sure BnB does it on purpose!

:shock:

Treason!

xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Going to start testing in a few days.


----------



## samanthax

good luck hotpink! x


----------



## joo

Laura, my thought was 6 lines = sextuplets?? :haha:. 

I haven't told friends/family about NTNP but a while back there was a spell where people kept telling me they had a dream I was pregnant. Crazy dream world!

Good luck to hotpink x

Joo

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Bruno where r u and have u tested yet!! 

Good luck hot pink fingers crossed and sending loads of sticky vibes 

Hg I so hope we come back to bris to I'm secretly wishing it big time hehe


----------



## Hit Girl

When you're back here, just talk about how you feel like you're 'home' again and things like that. God I am so manipulative. :haha:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Bahahaha I love it and I'm so gonna do it xxx


----------



## samanthax

How is everyone?

xx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I'm excellent thanks!! I'm 19weeks today ... A nice ripe mango!! And in one week 1 day I'm finding out for reall if my in has a def dinger like I feel or if I go the other way and it's got a poonani!! Either way I'm so pumped to find out and it just can't come quick enough bring on next wednesday .... Ooh and bring on the weekend coz I go home and also get to meet 'hitgirl' yeow!! 

How r we all doing?


----------



## Hit Girl

Thank you for asking. :) I'm alright. Had a big day at work and my lower back kind of hurt. I have to get up and sit down a lot in my job and I was really starting to feel it today. Lots of kicking and I can feel he's getting stronger. Tomorrow's Anzac Day, so no work! Yay!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm good :) tired, but good :thumbup:

I need to invest in a preggo pillow. Bump isn't being supported at night so I'm waking up aching in the mornings!


----------



## Hit Girl

That sucks Chloe. What aches exactly?


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Anzac day yahoooooo!! I don't work so off anyways but yay for public hols!!

Omg Chloe get a preggas pillow they freaking rock I've had one for a bit now abd seriously I don't know wat id do without it it's my best friend haha david doesn't love it do much coz I cuddle it more than him but omg it's the best thing ever and I reckon I'll keep it even after bub is out haha


----------



## Hit Girl

Where the hell do you get one of these pillows?


----------



## Smile181c

Its just like my whole bump that aches, as if it was a muscle on it's own :haha:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg seriously it's tge best thing I have bought!! I got mine from the baby expo it was $89.95 and well worth it ... I found one at the market but it was $30 and didn't look as comfy 

This is tge one I bought!! https://www.wowbaby.com.au/inspired-living-maternity-pillow.html

There are tonnes of others so do ur research but the one I bought is amazing and it's cheaper online damn it haga check it out


----------



## Hit Girl

Look what I found here! Is this even cheaper?

https://www.bigw.com.au/home-garden/bed/pillows/bpnBIGW_0000000128260/maternity-pillow


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omfg no freaking way I got ripped off damn it ... Seriously invest hg it's an absoloute godsend and u won't regret it ... Plus much cheaper damn it I'm well pissed now but I don't care coz I love it


----------



## Hit Girl

Hahahahaha! I was contemplating whether I should post that link or not. I think this is a post-lunch project for Saturday. :)


----------



## Bergebabe

i bought a pregnancy pillow at the weekend as i was at a fayre and it was ridiculously cheap. i dont need it yet so OH has decided he's going to use it until i do cheeky bugger!!


----------



## Bergebabe

how is everyone, has been so quiet in here!!

hotpink, good luck with testing xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hit Girl said:


> Hahahahaha! I was contemplating whether I should post that link or not. I think this is a post-lunch project for Saturday. :)

Don't be silly I love that u have found it cheaper at least we know tis a good deal and super comfy!! Def sat project def



Bergebabe said:


> i bought a pregnancy pillow at the weekend as i was at a fayre and it was ridiculously cheap. i dont need it yet so OH has decided he's going to use it until i do cheeky bugger!!

 Ooh ur oh is super cheeky ... I have always cuddled a pillow so this is just an even better pillow I live it u should steal it back off him haha 

I'm really good thanks gun how r u xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hello ladies! I dreamt about you last night, HitGirl, but can't for the life of me remember what it was about. Whenever I look at one of your posts today, I get that 'weird 'ooh I was just with that person' feeling, but then when I try to remember what we were doing in the dream, it just seems to 'slip away'! It was some kind of adventure anyway!!

Everything is ok with me. OH has been so much brighter since our talks last week, we seem so much closer already and have been talking, planning and even DTD every morning - sorry if that's TMI!! 

I don't know how I will feel next Monday when it is Ov time, I think I will be having to manage my 'Maleficent' devil on my shoulder saying 'don't tell him, just keep DTD' ha ha. We are still going to Wales for the weekend as its all paid for - it was originally going to be start of TTC but now I am just trying to see it as rest and romance time, and we are going to look at house prices around there and just enjoy being outdoors and together.


----------



## Hit Girl

Oooooh! As soon as you remember, let me know!

I hear Wales is absolutely beautiful. :)


----------



## Bergebabe

im not sure if any of you UK ladies use bio oil but if so i have found a half price offer which is only available today so thought i would share - https://www.co-operativepharmacy.co.uk/bio+oil/fd/k


----------



## Smile181c

I'm using bio oil :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lol, I still use my pregnancy pillow, but DH always has a way of stealing it from me through out the night. :rofl:


----------



## dontworry

Hey ladies! I've been keeping caught up on here but haven't felt very talkative (my journal seems otherwise, lmao, but I've just been venting). 

Had some weird acheyness in my groin area last night. They felt like growing pains (I used to get them in my legs really bad). I ate some peanut butter and that helped enough to get me to sleep. Other than that I've had nothing out of the ordinary happen to my body. My nips are fine, had some cramping a while ago in my back (like my period cramps) but its on and off and not constant. Idk, just not feeling it this month. Period is due on Saturday according to my phone but who knows.


----------



## samanthax

hey girls how are you?

I can not wait till i finish college 5 weeks (from next week) 
My cervix is medium but I have egg white CM? witch is stretchy ( sorry for to much info)
what could this mean?


----------



## dontworry

Sam, I think that means ovulation? Do you know if/when you ovulate?


----------



## samanthax

well; My chart says 15CD.. and thats when i got my OPK? x


----------



## dontworry

Hmm! I honestly haven't got a clue! I don't track my CM because it grosses me out lol. I'm very self conscious about it for some reason.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

CD42-7dpo and the last two morning feeling sick to my tummy.


----------



## dontworry

Less than a week to testing for you, Jenni! I hope good things come to you. :)


----------



## flapjack10

dontworry said:


> Hmm! I honestly haven't got a clue! I don't track my CM because it grosses me out lol. I'm very self conscious about it for some reason.

Me too Jess! :haha:


----------



## Bergebabe

Dw good luck dont lose hope yet! I didnt have sore boobs till about 6 weeks, in fact one of the reasons i thought i was pg was because they didnt hurt at all and i used to get tender nips before af. What i expected and what i got symptom wise were very different x

Good luck hp, not long till u can test!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

oooh fingers crossed she dont show her face on sat DW fingers crossed!!

sam i have no idea to be honest coz i dont track my cm either.... kinda grosses me out too but i just dont think to check it to be honest.. with regards to your cervix..im really bad at this stuff i wouldnt even know how to find out if mines high or low or anoything about it so im no help at all .. but fingers crossed babe

good luck HOTPINK fingers crossed for you to babe

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## dontworry

I. Want. To. Be. Pregnant.

That is about it.


----------



## Hit Girl

Jess, :hugs: you will be.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

im still singing the banana song .... yeeeeeehaaaaa


----------



## nlk

hi girls :wave:

just wanted to pop in and seriously apologise for neglecting you all! ive got my dissertation in for this friday, then 2 exams and 3 other assignments to get done....busy busy busy!!

hope everyone is doing well, though. we seemed to have slowed on the bfp front....surely we're due another soon?!

hope all the baby bumps are doing good as well x


----------



## TFSGirl

Jess>> Still no sign of Conceive Plus? I sent that stuff forever ago... ugh. I hate the postal service.

As for me, I have a terrible horrible migraine from hell, I feel like I have been hit by a train. It seems to me every single pregnancy symptom and side effect you can get has fallen on me from the start. 

OH and I are having problems. I'm sure we will figure them out but they have been getting worse before they have been getting better. It makes me feel very sad, especially when I think about if we can't sort our shit out.

I'm really starting to feel like I am a major downer every time I am in this thread, I'm supposed to be all happy and excited and I am trying, i'm just failing at it these days. Sorry ladies.


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs: TFS don't be silly! You don't have to pretend to be excited to us. If you're feeling down we're here to help you feel better! Nothing is 100% perfect all the time and you are more than welcome to rant on here!

Hope things improve with your OH... :hugs:

Jess - It will happen! 

:kiss: to all you talkies!

xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

well said Lizzie!

TFS :hugs: everything will be ok in the end. its a hard time with all the hormones raging and loads of changes for both of you so im sure its just the pressure making you both a little on edge. i hope you get things sorted soon xxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Had a dreamsomeone got a bfp here soon. Lame prediction


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh, me me me! Actually, wait no not me. Jess, Jess, Jess! She has been waiting longest. Or maybe NLK, as she has popped in today, might be a sign!?


----------



## Aurora CHK

TFS if you wanna share/vent a bit about what's happening at home, go ahead honeybee xxx


----------



## nlk

haha i wish! i dont think this is my month...i dont really feel anything. hope someone does get their bfp soon though! its exciting when someone announces it!


----------



## dontworry

No Conceive Plus here yet, Chels! I'm sure the postal service is just taking their sweet time! It's like everyone is against me in this TTC crap! Lmao. OPKs hate me, postal service hates me, lol! Don't even know if I've ovulated yet - think I might've yesterday but the pain was different than usual. By the way - just because you're pregnant doesn't mean you're not human, lady!! You can be sad, mad, happy, or murderous. We will listen either way. :) Hope your migraine went away and your problems with OH get solved. I've been feeling really distant to mine as well and we had a nice talk over lunch about it. Its my fault - I don't know how to deal with my anger at all so it just eats away at me.

Natalie - I feel the same! Nothing at all happening here that is remotely exciting (at least not with TTC). I feel like I shouldn't even get excited when I feel pains or cramps because I don't want to see a negative. I did test yesterday but got a negative. I don't even know why I tested - I just did! UGH.


----------



## TFSGirl

I just realized I don't have a bra on... I don't even remember taking it off. Migraine is still here with a vengeance and I shouldn't be on the computer at all, but I was looking up if migraines are normal in pregnancy or if my brain is actually exploding inside my head. Everything I have read has said "2-3 days in bed in the dark is the only thing that helped me".. great. I did that all day today and the pain is still just as bad and I was bored out of my mind. Oh is at work for 24 hours, so I guess I am getting a break from him, but then again we aren't solving anything. The asshole did finally call and admit he was pushing my buttons on purpose yesterday and that he got his back up when I started telling him he was being a pushover with his bitch ex.

A short version of the story is this; I generally just don't concern myself with exes because I don't give a shit, and also know that they have their place, but this woman is literally the devil incarnate. OH's mother never has a bad word to say about anyone, and her nickname for the woman is "The little bitch", and trust me that is REALLY saying something coming from her. So anyway, OH and I have his kids this weekend, and our weekends are supposed to be from Friday-Sunday, but a lot of the time when OH works wednesday we will get the kids Thursday and bring them home Monday just to spend more time with them, and when he works Thursday we get them Friday and take them home Monday. So anyway, the actual agreement is Friday-Sunday, but he has been doing the Thursday thing a lot lately (mostly due to me thinking it's easier to grab them Thursday night and that way we get more time with them rather than getting them Friday afternoon and losing half of Friday with them). Well apparently this has made the bitch think that Thursday is his OBLIGATION to get them (the woman has NEVER had a job in her life, her job is to be a mother, but that apparently is too much for her. She forgets -no wait, she just doesn't give a shit- that OH and I both work 50 hours a week on average) so she texts him yesterday saying their son has an appointment at 1:00pm on Thursday so to come get them at noon. Well OH has an appointment on Thursday at 1pm as well (having to do with finances which he NEEDS to fix because he is screwing ME by basically handing her money that isn't hers because she demands it... but that is SO another story), so he told her that and said he'd get them after that. She blew a friggin gasket and started pulling the "you don't do anything as a father, and you don't love your kids enough to see them, and it's your time with them!!" card and so he tells me about it and says he will go get them at noon. I told him that is sending her the message (and also sending ME the message) that she cam push him around and tell him what the fuck to do and he will just drop everything and do it, even when it isn't the agreement at all. I told him he will NOT be picking up the kids at noon, he will be picking them up after dinner like usual or else he is sending the wrong effing message. So he argued with me saying "I'm not doing it because she said so, I'm doing it to spend more time with them", to which I replied "YOU know that but SHE doesn't, and you giving in sends the message she still controls you! YEARS later!" to which he said the same bs he said before. I ended up not talking to him the rest of the night because it is the same fight we have had over and over again. She yells at him and makes him feel like a "bad father" (when she is LITERALLY the worst mother I have ever come in contact with!! which again is another very very long story!) and it works and he stops his life to "prove" to her that she is wrong... which does NOTHING because she still treats him like absolute garbage and talks to him like shit. So anyway, I got very angry and still am to be honest, but there is far more to the story, this is just the short part.

Gah, that felt good to get out.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

That whole situation sucks! I'm sorry you're having a hard time...being pregnant probably just makes it worse! Damn hormones intensify all those annoyed feelings!

I honestly don't have any words of wisdom, as I've never been in your shoes. But, I'd say try to focus on bean and all the good things you have going! And, vent away to us as much as you need! :hugs:

Hope it's better soon!!


----------



## Hit Girl

That really, really sucks. :( What a pain-in-the-ass predicament to be in, having her in your lives. Like Annie said, focus on your beanie. She has zero to do with that.


----------



## dontworry

Sounds like someone needs a good ol' bitch slap! I'll deliver! 
Honestly she sounds like she is just wanting to control him. I have never had a boyfriend with an ex like that, but my friends have dealt with it and told me all about it. Its so much harder when kids are in the picture though! 
Is the agreement in writing? If so - you could have him take that to an attorney or court or however that works. If its just verbal, she should still be honoring it!! 
I hope he pulls his head out of his butt and stops to listen to you. He should know your intentions are only good and that maybe he should at least TRY it. I don't even understand why men argue with pregnant women. I really don't!


----------



## samanthax

hey girls; hope everyone is okay?
x


----------



## Laura91

Just made a new ticker, looks a lot longer than it feels (if you get me?) seen as though I only get AF every 8 weeks or so :dohh:

At least if nothing happens soon we're nearly at the year mark - mind you, is that a good thing or a bad thing :haha: 

How is everyone, it's been quiet in here lately

Hi Sam (Sam/Samantha?) I'm not bad thank you :flower: How are you? x


----------



## Smile181c

As if I just unsubscribed by accident :dohh: my fat fingers are obviously too big for my phone


----------



## hisangel517

i tried starting my own topic and as you can see i'm pretty impatient.. this is going to make me sound stupid but i need an outside opinion. alright, so, i started my period March 27th and ended the 1st. my fiance ejaculated in me almost every time we had sex this month, (10 or more times maybe?) and im supposed to start sometime between today the 25th, or the 27th. i took a HPT today and ithink it came back negative, well i've been cramping a little and i went to use the restroom and noticed a speck of blood, and aprox. 3 hours later still nothing...soo..implantation or period? or am i just being stupid. if you need more info ask. please help :winkwink: could you alsoo look at my pic and see if you see a second line? my fiance and i do but we may be imagining it.
 



Attached Files:







makeit.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 46


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hi his! I can't your photo to enlarge on my phone for some reason...but when I zoom in, I might see something? It's just so fuzzy on my tiny phone! GL. Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## hisangel517

i'm thinking about waiting till the 27th and if i haven't seen AF taking another test.  im using the new choice pregnancy tests, and they have a history of their lines being faint, i have seen pictures of positives on a website and i dont see the line! but a line is a line. so hopefully AF stay away and i can get my BFP!


----------



## Smile181c

I can't see much on my phone Hun, do you have a better quality pic?


----------



## hisangel517

i wish i could.. its really poor quality. :( and i didnt think of taking a better picture i jusst sent it to my fiance and was upset bc i thought it was a neg. :/ so i don't know. i'm sorry for the poor quality. does anyone else see anything?


----------



## flapjack10

Hisangel -I think I see a line! Do another test! :thumbup:

TFS - That girl seriously needs a good talking to - Judge Judy style!
:hugs: I hope things get better for you and remember to rant, rant, rant away on here!


----------



## TFSGirl

dontworry said:


> Sounds like someone needs a good ol' bitch slap! I'll deliver!
> Honestly she sounds like she is just wanting to control him. I have never had a boyfriend with an ex like that, but my friends have dealt with it and told me all about it. Its so much harder when kids are in the picture though!
> Is the agreement in writing? If so - you could have him take that to an attorney or court or however that works. If its just verbal, she should still be honoring it!!
> I hope he pulls his head out of his butt and stops to listen to you. He should know your intentions are only good and that maybe he should at least TRY it. I don't even understand why men argue with pregnant women. I really don't!

Yep, it is all in writing, and it has all bee through lawyers etc, she just doesn't get it. She thinks she owns him. She has ALWAYS thought she owned him. He always has only been just a paycheck for her and a way to get kids. She bullied him into the two kids they do have. Well, not the first one, but the second one. I know he DID it and that is on him, but she sure does have a way of manipulating people. Their daughter is severe special needs which is why he stuck around in the first place, never wanted to have another child with her and she bullied him into 2 more pregnancies. The first one ended with the child dying 20 minutes after birth because he had no diaphragm :( And after that OH REALLY didn't want to try again, but she forced it. Ugh.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

HisAngel- It looks like there is some fuzzy little line--- good luck, let us know when you take another test! I hope you get your BFP!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

TFSgirl- It sucks that there are girls out here like this. I have had plenty of friends who have had ex's like this. The one thing I always tell them is to stand their ground and don't let their ex push them around. Because when she finds out she can.. she will take advantage of it. He can't get in trouble as long as he is following what the court order is. Good luck!


----------



## TFSGirl

Thanks ladies for understanding. It just drives me bonkers because he and I both go above and beyond what the agreement says in terms of helping with the kids and the length of time we have them on weekends and STILL she wants more. You give her and inch and she will take a mile. That's just the kind of person she is. Self absorbed and self centered. No one matters but her and nothing matters but her time.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hello to al my lovelies!! I hope everyone is doing well I know u are Chloe!! Over the moon I bet!! 

Tfs she sounds like a maniac I feel for u I really do but I honestly don't know how to help so I'm so sorry but I hope ur man gets a bit more sensible and stops letting her walk all over him!!

His angel I can't really see much coz the pic is super fuzzy on
My phone also but I'm not sure there may be a lil flicker of a line best of luck hope it's the start of ur bfp babe xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Just got on the computer and I do see a second line :D


----------



## BabyBumpHope

That pic looks fuzzy to me too but I'm on my phone aswell. Really hope it's the start of your BFP though!

Jess - hope that conceive plus hurries itself to you! It's magical stuff! :)

Another dream of a BFP from alex - I hope everyone realises that this lady is special when it comes to predictions! Not only did she guess when there were a few BFPs, she also guessed my twins! And they came totally out of the blue!

I think it's about time for some more bump pics too. Come on girls - get your cameras out :)

X


----------



## joo

Just had a quick read through last few days posts and thought I'd stop by to say hello ladies :wave:

Good luck hisangel, I can't see another line but the pic is a bit blurry on my screen. Do another test and let us know?

TFS - that woman sounds like a crazy biatch. Try not to get too stressed about it, not good for the bambino xxx hope things get better

Joo
xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Morning y'all!! I'm off to meet hit girl today and I'm excited!! We shall post some pics promise! 

Here's my latest bump pic don't know if I put it up or not xxx
 



Attached Files:







kxRzp.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sharonfruit

Have fun I'm jealous x


----------



## Hit Girl

Meeting Erin in an HOUR!!!!!


----------



## hisangel517

thanks ladies, i'm going to probably test sunday morning. :) so excited still no AF but i've gotten really tired and my breasts hurt. :/ oh well... i guess we'll see *hoping for BFP*


----------



## MommaAlexis

I still think Jess is soon lol. I called four months, that's all I remember from that dream. I don't know if it was from four months from the dream or when I was four months or only have four months to go. Dream, be more specific. I only have four months to go, and then dreaming a BFP soon? Hmm.... I keep dreaming about her lol! I think I called HG's boy too. I posted in her journal. I never had these dreams before! Preggo bonus!! Imma miss them. They're the dreams that feel really real that I mention, not regular ones.

Edit : Yepp. Page nine of HG's journal lol!!


----------



## dontworry

I so hope its me, Alex. You have no clue how much I want it to be me.
I got a few pairs of maternity pants today. They're very cute, actually. I got them free since I was helping a friend sort her clothes for a garage sale, and she said I could have them. Woo hoo!

Besides that, I have a fat old headache. :( Tomorrow am I'm going to the gym and then hopefully coming home and sleeping more, but I doubt it lmao. I miss all my girls! I've been so busy the past few days that I feel like I'm being too quiet!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ladies it's been terribly quiet in here!! I miss all our silly chat...

So I had such a wonderful day today meeting the lovely and HOT hit girl!! Omg we had a wonderful lunch and hubbies met and ooooh it was so fun!! I wish I could meet u all in the flesh maybe one day... Anyway I've made a new and wonderful friend and it's soooo cool!! I think if any of u live close over there in the uk or the States meet up its so cool!! I've got a pic of us together ... We didn't have the hit girl u all know so here she is my lovelies

Drum roll please!!!
 



Attached Files:







nVKCC.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Smile181c

Pretty ladies!!'


----------



## flapjack10

Love love love love love!:happydance:

It feels strange to see Hit Girl without her wig! You are both gorgeous blooming preggos! 

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

It was weird indeed!! We told each other wat we were wearing and I saw her coming from a mile a way .... She's such a yummy mummy and wen I saw her come closer my face lit up and so did hers it was really cool!! Lots a fun

I have to admit I was have expecting to see her with a wig on haha


----------



## Hit Girl

It should be noted that Erin is a total yummy mummy herself. She is just gorgeous!!! It was the most beautiful thing to see her beaming face and arms outstretched to squeeze me when I arrived. I flippin' love that girl. :blush:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ooooh I flipping love you!! I love how we both lit up wen we saw each other it was priceless!! 

Love ya to bits babe so freaking awesome meeting u and so many more dates to come!! 

Xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I am loving the little friend crush you have going on :rofl: xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg I feel so naughty .... It's 10.30pm and I really want ICECREAm so I convinced myself and everyone else to convince me that If I eat a maccas choc sundae just once I will be ok ... So I caved I really wanted an ores mcflurry but can u freaking beleive that they got rid of Oreo wat the hell!!! Omg my ICECREAM was soooo yummy but now I feel so guilty do u think I will be ok ?? 


Loving our lil crush to hehe xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

OMG, Ezz lol yes you are FINE!! :) I was told TO eat ice cream very once in a while as the fat is good for the bub and is one of the very things that women seem to be able to stomach while they are preggos. Glad you enjoyed it! :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

Moving day!! Sooo happy!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omg thats you hg? You pretty lady! Your secret is safe with us!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Oooo thanks Tfs ... I was more worried coz it's soft serve and they say to steer clear coz it could cause listeria poisoning but honestly I wanted it so bad I couldn't not!! I'm naughty coz I eat lots of ICECREAM in general but no shops were open to buy a tub so I had soft serve eeek I'm ok just feel guilty I'm sure I won't get food poisoning (touch wood) 
How u doing lately my love?

Yay Alex how exciting bet u can't wait to get settled in ... How hot is hit girl?? She's a spunky monkey!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Ah yes, the good ol' Listeria... I panic about that shit at every turn lol but you know, I really wouldn't worry about it as it is so rare, they just tell you to be overly concerned with a bub because it CAN cause issues IF you get it, but the chances of getting it are so very very slim. You are so fine, I promise. I have eaten more than one thing I was not "supposed" to since being pregnant, only then to find out it "could" cause Listeria :-/ and I panicked so many times about it, but in reality it is so rare and we are just so hyper vigilant about these things with babes on board :) Good for you for enjoying your treat :) now that you have gotten it out of your system, hopefully you won't want another one for a while, because the worry is the worst part; not the fact you ate it ;) xo

And I am feeling better emotionally the last few days lol I have calmed down, and OH ha come around a lot and understands where I am coming from with getting upset about her pushing him around. I just don't feel she has any right to treat him the way she does, and yet she thinks she owns the poor guy. She made him feel that way through their whole relationship, and no one should feel owned. She disgusts me. But I also need to set that aside and not let her toxic personality bother me; I know how she is and she won't change, so I just can't concern myself with it, both for my own health and the health of my bub.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'll post pictures of the whole place tonight!!


----------



## TFSGirl

By the way, Erin and HG you are both gorgeous little yummy mummies!! :D So exciting and fun you got to meet each other and forge a friendship! Love it!


----------



## TFSGirl

OMG, and now I want ice cream covered in caramel sauce with little crispy bits of caramel... ugh!!


----------



## Smile181c

I want a mcflurry now :hissy:

:rofl: I wouldn't worry Ezza, I've had quite a few mcflurries :blush: these damn cravings! Lol


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yay for meeting...who is coming to America soon?! Haha.


----------



## Laura91

Hmmm so AF just got here :growlmad: Looks like onto cycle number 3 :coffee: 

Hope everyone else's okay x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hugs: Laura.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yay for making new friends!!!!


----------



## dontworry

Annie, if I could get my man to do a road trip (or even FLY) there, I would be on it!!  My mom will be out in Illinois visiting my family in June or July I think, but I don't get to go. :( Poo!

Alex - pumped to see your new house!! Definitely post pics! I LOVE house porn - LMAO.

HG & Erin - you guys are so hot! I'm so happy you got to meet in real life, and to think it was all because of BnB that you found each other!! I hope more of us in this group get to experience that some day!! We should just have a big "reunion" lol!


----------



## Hit Girl

Alex, can't wait to see your new place!

Jess, a big reunion would be such a lovely event. I highly recommend meeting up if any of you can do it. :)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Boo Jess...visit meee! Haha.


----------



## joo

Sorry to hear that Laura :hugs:

I am loving that people have made such good friends on here! HG and Ezza look glowing :D

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I uploaded two pictures to indtagram, I'm on my cell for data until tomorrow, can someone upload them?


----------



## HopeforFuture

Mind if I join in ladies? DH and I have been TTC for 7 months and have decided to take a step back into NTNP for our sanity! Anyone else in a similar situation?


----------



## Smile181c

The 2 pics you put on earlier Alex? I can put them on here for you if you like?


----------



## Smile181c

Alex's 2 pics :) 

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m506/clo_bags/c1e4793b.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m506/clo_bags/465dccf2.jpg


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hi: Hope! This group is amazing...I'm sure you'll love it!

DH and I have been TTC since January 2012. We are on cycle 5 of trying after a MC in cycle 3. Still in TTC right now, using OPKs. Hoping this is our month for a BFP with a sticky bean!!!!


----------



## TFSGirl

*sigh* I really need to fond a way to not be in such a bad mood a lot of the time. I don't know what it is but I just feel miserable so often and I don't know why. Seems to fall on the weekends we get the kids, but it isn't the kids that bother me... It's the fact that OH has to go over there and interact with the crazy bitch in order to get them and it takes him so long sometimes because she never has anything ready for them to come over with. It drives me up the wall knowing she is standing over him yapping at him the entire time. I wish he'd just not engage in conversation (confrontation) with her every frigging time.

*sigh* like I said, I need to figure something out or else I'm going to give myself a heart attack.


----------



## HopeforFuture

xopiinkiieox said:


> :hi: Hope! This group is amazing...I'm sure you'll love it!
> 
> DH and I have been TTC since January 2012. We are on cycle 5 of trying after a MC in cycle 3. Still in TTC right now, using OPKs. Hoping this is our month for a BFP with a sticky bean!!!!

Best of luck to you this month! I am no longer making TTC my priority like it has been for the past 7 months. I'm gonna take it a little easier but still carry on using OPKs like you. 

Fingers crossed for us both! xx


----------



## hisangel517

well,, AF came, so...on to cycle #2. :/ ugh. hope you ladies are doing great. :D will update y'all when i know something new. :)


----------



## dontworry

Aw, sorry about AF, hisangel! :( Onto next cycle! Keep us updated! :hugs:

Welcome to HopeforFuture! TTC can be so exhausting, can't it? I hope you find more peace and relaxation while NTNP for the time being, and hopefully you'll catch that eggy soon. :) Good luck!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hello Ladies, Do you mind if I join you?

I am having my implant out on Wednesday and we will be NTNP for our first. It is all a bit scary to be honest as I'm 35 and never TTC before. So we have decided to be a bit relaxed for now and then in July we are off on holiday so will TTC if the dates work out if not we will just practice.

I have skimmed your thread, way to much gossip, great BFP and heartache to read it all so I hope I catch up with all your lives soon, if you don't mind. I'm finding the TTC boards a bit intimidating :cry:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hello friends! We're quite the chatty group haha!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hi: chicken! Welcome!


----------



## Hit Girl

Welcome lovely Chicken! :)


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw, that's a big bummer hisangel... hopefully next month works out better!


----------



## TFSGirl

Lol just accidentally unsubscribed. Seems a lot of us are doing that lately, and all on our phones haha


----------



## MommaAlexis

Never lol!


----------



## dontworry

Welcome chicken! TTC can be so scary! Even when you do begin to TTC, stick around with us! We're not scary at all. Just crazy!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Welcome ladies, you will all love this thread we all ROCK!!! and we are such a chatty bunch but it has been quite lately..... i hope you all feel welcome here!!

OMG i keep unsubscribing to threads with my fat fingers on my phone. i even unsubscribed to my own hahaha stoopid

hisangel bummer this time round but bring on round 2 right good luck babe

hope everyone is doing great!!

i so cant wait till wed i got 2 more sleeps till i find out wat my bub is and im sooooo excited!! HG i know you asked me somewhere cant remember which thread now but my appointment is 9am in the morn so will text ya and update everyone asap!! i have a bunch of appointments afterwards but in between i shall jump online YIPPPPPPEEEEEEE i cant wait 

alex your new pad looks cool and gorgeous BUMP babe xoxo


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm pooped. I put my curtains up, hung all my posters and finished the ceiling. Preggo renovating is lots of work! my Mommy's bringing me my writing desk and a few bookshelves, along with the rest of my books! Weeee! New dilemna, I am running out of room for books.


----------



## TFSGirl

I have the same dilemma, Alex :-/ I have no idea where to put them anymore. All the possible space I had for bookcases has been filled, and the bookcases themselves are filled :-/ shoot.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

hahaha maybe you need to sell some and make room for new ones girls?


----------



## Laura91

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hi Hope & Chicken :flower:

Wow Alex that bump's coming along now :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## flapjack10

Morning Crazies!

Welcome to the new crazies! 

Sorry about AF hisangel - onto to next cycle! :thumbup:

Erin I am so excited for your scan on Wednesday! I've got the day off work so will be constantly checking! :haha:

TFS - I totally sympathise with the feeling down thing. I feel similar at the moment and just can't seem to let certain things go! :growlmad: Keep trying to remind myself it's not my problem, it's not my problem!:hugs:

Peace out!

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

P.S. Where's Miranda (QB)? Haven't seen her in while - unless it's just me being dozy!

xxx


----------



## Sharris

Morning ladies! How's everyone been? I've been super busy lately.. STILL lol I started a journal if anyone feels like stalking or just wants to be nosy 
does anyone know if bbh has figured out what the twins are?


----------



## MommaAlexis

You can't sell books! That's like, selling your puppy after it snuggled you all night. Painful! Lol!!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm the same with books - can't throw them out!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yes...I haven't seen Miranda lately either. Last I knew, she was waiting to test! Hope all is well.

And I'm not sure about BBH and the twinnies either...! Sounds like we're missing some "regulars" around here!

I am also a book hoarder ladies...but, have the Kindle app on my iPad, so I don't really buy too many books now. It works wonders as a space saver!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

To be honest I can't sell them either I even almost don't wanna read them so they stay fresh haga I'm silly .... But then I dint know some books are crap and u end up not liking so get rid of the crappy ones and make money and room 

Lizzy I can't wait I'm over excited!! It'll be like midnight or 1am in da morn ur time so ull have to check once u wake up but yahooooo!

Don't think we know yet wat the twinnies are ????

Lalalalala just singing coz I'm watching a singing show hehe


----------



## Sharris

I'm a BIG bookworm.. and so is my MIL thing is, I have a small collection of hard back copies of novels by my favorite author and she has a collection of every book she's ever read I think.. :haha: I'm planning on getting her a Kindle or something soon because we have no room for all those books! I'm for taking them somewhere you can get credit though.. we take ours to the used books store and get credit to use in the store :) but like I said, I do have a favorite author and I have allowed myself to have a simple collection.. otherwise it could get outta hand lol!


----------



## Bergebabe

hello!!!

welcome to the newbies i've missed over the last few days!! Chicken, i came of the implant in november and got my bfp in march so hopefully it wont take you too long - im 32 and pg with my first so know how you feel!!! 

i have been awol this weekend, been so busy and tired!! i seem to have developed ms at 10 weeks for some reason and feel so bleugh lol. 

hg and ezza you both look so amazing in your pic with your lovely matching bumps!!! where are you in the pic? it looks like a hair salon lol. 

alex, love the bump pic and your new place looks so big! congrats for finding somewhere, must be lovely to have somewhere to call home finally. 

i read a lot too but have always only kept books i loved and taken the rest to the chairty shop. now i read on my iphone all the time so rarely buy a book, its not the same but much more practical. 

ooh yes and i finally got my scan date through - 11th may at 1.30pm, cant wait, although slightly nervous too. as i already look about 6 months pg it will be nice to finally be open about it hahah. 

ezza i cant wait to find out if we have another blue pump or a pretty pink one!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you for such lovely welcomes ladies. It felt really strange hijacking such a well established thread but I liked your chat and it is so nice that your BFPers still hanging around.


----------



## flapjack10

I am such a book worm too! We've got toooooo many books in our house and I've got a kindle now! I work in an academic library so you'd think I'd be sick of books :haha:

Best thing about Kindles - you can download naughty rude books and no one knows :haha:

xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

flapjack10 said:


> I am such a book worm too! We've got toooooo many books in our house and I've got a kindle now! I work in an academic library so you'd think I'd be sick of books :haha:
> 
> Best thing about Kindles - you can download naughty rude books and no one knows :haha:
> 
> xxx

:haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah when we got two or three BFPs we asked everyone if they wanted us to leave. Unanimous no vote so we stayed!


----------



## chickenchaser

MommaAlexis said:


> Yeah when we got two or three BFPs we asked everyone if they wanted us to leave. Unanimous no vote so we stayed!

I think Its great :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

flapjack10 said:


> I am such a book worm too! We've got toooooo many books in our house and I've got a kindle now! I work in an academic library so you'd think I'd be sick of books :haha:
> 
> Best thing about Kindles - you can download naughty rude books and no one knows :haha:
> 
> xxx

Or pregnancy books with out your family thinking you have lost the plot :haha: My family have given up on us and they don't know we will be TTC soon:blush:


----------



## dontworry

BOOOOOOOOKS! Yes, I hoard them (along with magazines and baby clothes). I have a box of books here actually staring at me right now, and I wanted to sell them, but now its making me sad to think about. I can't wait til we have a slightly bigger place to put up more bookshelves! And I've also got a box of children's books so that when my kids have their play area, I can go all Motessori on them and put tiny bookshelves in there so they have access to their books whenever they want. :) 

Also - no sign of AF here. Wonder how long this cycle will be!? I'm on day CD38, my unreliable phone says I'm 2 days late on my period which makes me 19DPO apparently. But honestly, I can't trust this thing lol.


----------



## chickenchaser

DH got so fed up with all my books stacked up everywhere he got me a very large bookshelf for my birthday one year, but on the agreement that once it was full, I would have to get rid of some before getting more. What he didn't realise though was that it was so big most books will fit 2 deep :haha: I also got myself a kindel so I only buy paper books that I really enjoy and want a second copy. Sometime just one isn't enough.:thumbup: I'm currently in the process of sorting through my books and transferring some of them onto the kindle, to make some space. :happydance:

What everyone's top read recommendation?


----------



## Queen Bee.

I just thought id stop in and say hello and apologize for being absent.
I've just been feeling a bit down lately, AF got me on the 22nd and my mood has just been terrible since then, I am starting to feel better.
I didn't want you all to think I had abandoned you all, I have been reading the forum just not saying much as I haven't felt up to it.
but as I said I am feeling a bit better and will be talking a bit more.
I love you all! 
You are all like the sisters I never had, I am so grateful to have you all in my life!


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs: Awwww Miranda! I've missed you!
I'm sorry about AF :flower:

I'm sorry you'be been feeling down too. It's rubbish , but we're here for you!

Love ya!

Xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Hey US girlies...



> sevenslings.com is giving away free slings/carriers for mother's day. Just enter the code "WTE" at check out... all you have to cover are the shipping charges. Just thought you would all like to know!

Re books I really have no interest I only read them when I'm on holiday - give me OK mag over a book anyday, and if I do read a book I always give it away straight after - I'd never read it twice!!!!


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm obsessed with books, and I think it was Ezza who said she doesn't like to wreck them hahah I am the SAME way! But I just read them without ever breaking the spine lol OH says it looks like most of my books have never been read hahah but if I lend them to someone and they break the spine I just tell them to keep it and I buy myself a new copy lol oh dear I am crazy.

Speaking of crazy, just found out OH's ex has been STALKING ME since last year... When OH and I first moved into our house we didn't have a bed suitable for his daughter so on his weekends with the kids he stayed at HER house and she would just leave for the weekend, so therefore she really had no need to know where I lived because her kids weren't staying here, but she still found out which neighbourhood I lived in and spent the day driving around every street looking for my truck or OH's car... And she found it and continued to drive by for months. She also found out where a friend of mine lived whose house I stayed at occasionally before work because it was closer to the city I work in and I had to be at work at 6:00 in the morning and I'd rather drive a half hour than 2 hours there... And she did drive bys THERE too. And OH lied to me about it. Do some men really never learn not to piss pregnant women off?


----------



## dontworry

Oh my God, Chels - that woman sounds MAD! What the hell is she stalking you for?? Crazy lady!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey everyone :) 

Sorry for not getting on here much. I work lots of 12 hour shifts so I've been so tired lately. I'm also doing a course at Uni on the side too so when ever I get a well deserved rest I've had Uni work to do :( it's so tiring and couldn't possibly have come at a worse time for me. All I wanna do is sleep when I'm not at work! Growing twins really takes it out of you. Bless you for wondering where I'd gone! Just like queen I still try to get on every now and then even if I just have the energy to read your posts. 

Still dont know what flavour our twinnies are. Only 10 days til we find out though :) I'm so excited. I just hope they arnt laying with their legs crossed! All we've bought for them so far are nappies! They were on offer in asda the other day, and since we've been told we'll need at least 100 nappies a weeks I thought now was a good time to start stocking up! 

Gunna start buying outfits and order our travel system and decide on nursery furniture once we've had the next scan. Everything is so much more confusing with twins!

Hope everyone is ok

X


----------



## joo

flapjack10 said:


> I am such a book worm too! We've got toooooo many books in our house and I've got a kindle now! I work in an academic library so you'd think I'd be sick of books :haha:
> 
> Best thing about Kindles - you can download naughty rude books and no one knows :haha:
> 
> xxx

omg I didn't realise when I first got mine, I was downloading all the freebies and thought ooh these renaissance ones look good. Probably 5 pages in i thought what the heck is this?! Made the mistake of telling someone the same story at work, for a laugh and they often take the mick about me reading 'porn' on my kindle :book: :rofl:


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH I am soooooo jealous of your twinnies!!!


----------



## treasured

Hi all! I realise im a bit late in joining this thread hehe its MASSIVE! But I have been reading some of the posts and I LOVE how close some of you guys are! I see some of you are around my age as well and would love to share some stories :) Im 21 as is OH, and we have been TTC for around 6 cycles now :(. Im 9dpo and have had cramps today so thought AF might be coming early but shes not showed yet! Its encouraging to see so many of you are pregnant :) 

Can I ask anyone how long they were/are TTC? Thank you :) anyone who would like to chat I would appreciate support hehe xxx :dust:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hi treasured! I'm 27, DH is 33. TTC for 5 cycles now, with a BFP/MC on cycle 3.

Hope you love it here like I do! Haha.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

flapjack10 said:


> Best thing about Kindles - you can download naughty rude books and no one knows :haha: xxx

:rofl: bahahaha i love it!!



chickenchaser said:


> Thank you for such lovely welcomes ladies. It felt really strange hijacking such a well established thread but I liked your chat and it is so nice that your BFPers still hanging around.

we cant leave just coz we get a BFP ..once you make the buddies you got stick with em..... its funny coz im on so many other group threads but havent really made a connection to most of the ladies on others ..... this one definatly is the BEST!! hope you enjoy us!



dontworry said:


> BOOOOOOOOKS! Yes, I hoard them (along with magazines and baby clothes).
> 
> Also - no sign of AF here. Wonder how long this cycle will be!? I'm on day CD38, my unreliable phone says I'm 2 days late on my period which makes me 19DPO apparently. But honestly, I can't trust this thing lol.

im a sucker for magazines......but i never bought them coz i used to work in my Inlaws newsagency so just read them all the time.... except once i started preparing for my wedding i hoarded bridal mags.. i ended up having a pile about 1.5meters high it was crazy then i couldnt bring myslef to get rid of them ....we moved and hubby said get rid of them now so i gave them to my friend who was over the moon with an overload of mags haha looking back i should sold them damn it !! BOOOO to :witch: that sux ass 



chickenchaser said:


> What everyone's top read recommendation?

 you will all probably laugh, but i never used to be a reader at all ... i even did easy english at school so i didnt have to read a book hahaha but i got sucked in to the Twilight saga and i love reading now.... im a sucker for that style of book a bit of fantasy style love drama with some crazy evil stuff thrown in haha im sad



Queen Bee. said:


> I just thought id stop in and say hello and apologize for being absent.
> I've just been feeling a bit down lately, AF got me on the 22nd and my mood has just been terrible since then, I am starting to feel better.
> I didn't want you all to think I had abandoned you all, I have been reading the forum just not saying much as I haven't felt up to it.
> but as I said I am feeling a bit better and will be talking a bit more.
> I love you all!
> You are all like the sisters I never had, I am so grateful to have you all in my life!

 miranda that sux ass that the :witch: got you bring on O day and bonk like rabbits xoxox



TFSGirl said:


> I'm obsessed with books, and I think it was Ezza who said she doesn't like to wreck them hahah I am the SAME way! But I just read them without ever breaking the spine lol OH says it looks like most of my books have never been read hahah but if I lend them to someone and they break the spine I just tell them to keep it and I buy myself a new copy lol oh dear I am crazy.
> Speaking of crazy, just found out OH's ex has been STALKING ME since last year... When OH and I first moved into our house we didn't have a bed suitable for his daughter so on his weekends with the kids he stayed at HER house and she would just leave for the weekend, so therefore she really had no need to know where I lived because her kids weren't staying here, but she still found out which neighbourhood I lived in and spent the day driving around every street looking for my truck or OH's car... And she found it and continued to drive by for months. She also found out where a friend of mine lived whose house I stayed at occasionally before work because it was closer to the city I work in and I had to be at work at 6:00 in the morning and I'd rather drive a half hour than 2 hours there... And she did drive bys THERE too. And OH lied to me about it. Do some men really never learn not to piss pregnant women off?

 im the same but then when i want to take them somewhere they always manage to get bent or something ARRRRGGH!!
she sounds CRAZY omg what kind of person stalks their ex partners i would be enraged!!



treasured said:


> Hi all! I realise im a bit late in joining this thread hehe its MASSIVE! But I have been reading some of the posts and I LOVE how close some of you guys are! I see some of you are around my age as well and would love to share some stories :) Im 21 as is OH, and we have been TTC for around 6 cycles now :(. Im 9dpo and have had cramps today so thought AF might be coming early but shes not showed yet! Its encouraging to see so many of you are pregnant :)
> 
> Can I ask anyone how long they were/are TTC? Thank you :) anyone who would like to chat I would appreciate support hehe xxx :dust:

WELCOME babe hope you feel well comfy with all of us!! Im a bit older than you 29 this year along with my DH, but who cares age is just a number ...... Fingers crossed witch steers clear and you get your BFP this cycle :dust: to ya 
i went of the pill last april and got my first BFP in sept 2011 (ended in MC :() but then 2 cucles later scored me a rainbow baby and this one is going good guns so far ...touch wood 

good luck lovely and enjoy!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I got preggo like... Six days after started TTC haha. It was fast!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OK ladies so this is the pram i have fallen in love with...... it is sooooooooooooo AMAZING!!!

https://www.bugaboo.com/252

i just love it so much ... this is my second choice if all else fails ... its not as pretty but its practical 

https://www.babiesdirect.com.au/_prod...35-70289-.aspx
 



Attached Files:







Bugaboo_Cameleon_%2B.jpeg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2









Bugaboo_Camel.jpeg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dontworry

Welcome, treasured!! We are all really close and I've got most of these girls on my Facebook as well. :) Glad we still look welcoming even though our thread is nearly 900 pages long!! LOL we could write a book.  I am Jess, I'm 21 and OH is 22, and this is our 6th cycle trying as well. I'm waiting for AF or whatever to happen - my cycles are really wacked at the moment so I'm not sure when to expect her!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I'm not much of a reader either but Ezza I totally love the Twilight series as well... I got sucked into that real quick :haha:


----------



## dontworry

I'm a big Harry Potter nerd! Love Twilight as well, and Anne Rice (even the movies, which are totally different from the books lol). In the last few years, I've really gotten into a TV kick though, and am completely obsessed with Doctor Who/Torchwood, Desperate Housewives (though haven't had the time to catch up on the last season!! :( And now it's almost over!), Gossip Girl and whatnot. Love a bunch of new shows too. I don't have cable so I watch everything online. :)


----------



## Sharris

Ezza BUB1 said:


> OK ladies so this is the pram i have fallen in love with...... it is sooooooooooooo AMAZING!!!
> 
> https://www.bugaboo.com/252
> 
> i just love it so much ... this is my second choice if all else fails ... its not as pretty but its practical
> 
> https://www.babiesdirect.com.au/_prod...35-70289-.aspx

O.O That is AWESOME!! I couldn't afford one lol.. it's pretty amazing though!:thumbup:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg I'm so freaking excited its my 20week scan tomoro morning and I'm so beyond excited its not funny lets hope bubs plays ball so we can see if it truly is a spunky lil man or a lovely little lady



Mrs.Luvbug said:


> I'm not much of a reader either but Ezza I totally love the Twilight series as well... I got sucked into that real quick :haha:

I'm still super sucked in can't wait for the final breaking dawn movie bring it on 



dontworry said:


> I'm a big Harry Potter nerd! Love Twilight as well, and Anne Rice (even the movies, which are totally different from the books lol). In the last few years, I've really gotten into a TV kick though, and am completely obsessed with Doctor Who/Torchwood, Desperate Housewives (though haven't had the time to catch up on the last season!! :( And now it's almost over!), Gossip Girl and whatnot. Love a bunch of new shows too. I don't have cable so I watch everything online. :)

 omg have you got into vampire dairies it's sooo awesome love it!!



Sharris said:


> Ezza BUB1 said:
> 
> 
> OK ladies so this is the pram i have fallen in love with...... it is sooooooooooooo AMAZING!!!
> 
> https://www.bugaboo.com/252
> 
> i just love it so much ... this is my second choice if all else fails ... its not as pretty but its practical
> 
> https://www.babiesdirect.com.au/_prod...35-70289-.aspx
> 
> O.O That is AWESOME!! I couldn't afford one lol.. it's pretty amazing though!:thumbup:Click to expand...

omg I'm going to test it out web my mum gets here next week can't wait but I so want it xx


----------



## Laura91

Hi treasured :hi: I'm 20 and my OH's 23 and we're on cycle #3. Hope you aren't waiting too long for your BFP :thumbup: x



Ezza BUB1 said:


> OK ladies so this is the pram i have fallen in love with...... it is sooooooooooooo AMAZING!!!
> 
> https://www.bugaboo.com/252
> 
> i just love it so much ... this is my second choice if all else fails ... its not as pretty but its practical
> 
> https://www.babiesdirect.com.au/_prod...35-70289-.aspx

I love that pram Erin! It won't let me upload the second one for some reason but I love the first one anyway :haha: x



dontworry said:


> Glad we still look welcoming even though our thread is nearly 900 pages long!!

Am I the only one who has my settings set different? I have mine set to 40 posts per page so I don't have to click to the next page as often :wacko: And it only shows 219 pages on mine so it doesn't look too mahoosive x


----------



## Bergebabe

welcome treasured :wave:

i love the harry potter books!! the films not so much, they're ok. 

i went to see hunger games at the cinema and loved it so now am reading the books. the first one is amazing and makes the film seem rubbish!! have just started the second one. 

my favourite ever books are (in order lol)

memoirs of a geisha
lovely bones
time travellers wife

i recently watched the films of the last two (i read them ages ago) and HATED lovely bones!! time travellers wife was quite good though. 

ezza, i looked at the bugaboo in the shops and liked it but couldnt warrrant the money. i prefered the icandy but again too expensive so have actually bought (i know premature :haha:) the quinny buzz. i cant see the second link either hun x

ooh i forgot to say that my nan called me up to tell me that she saw a psychic ages ago who told her the next babies born into the family will be twin girls lol. i then found out that oh mums family has LOADS of twins in it!!! ive already had an internal scan so pretty sure this is not the case but now i keep hearing stories of one hiding lol. am starting to get a twin complex and actually think i will be a little disappointed if they dont announce a second baby at my scan next week :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm getting this one

I'm sooo excited and can't wait to buy it!!

https://www.silvercross.co.uk/pram-systems/Sleepover-Elegance/cream-black/


----------



## dontworry

Erin - I do love Vampire Diaries!! I haven't seen any of the third season because I like to wait for it to be on DVD so I can watch it all in one go.  So much drama in those shows, but I love it!

Berge - that would be CRAZY if we had two sets of twins in here!! Now i can't wait for your scan! Lol

Shar - how much is that pram?! Its AMAZING! I can't find the price on there!


----------



## sharonfruit

Its £650 if you buy it on the official website but I have found a company that sell it for about £600 and then you get the car seat and changing bag for half price so about £70 each. We'll be getting 2 of the car seats and the changing bag - here they are so we are looking just over £800 for the lot. Which I think is about $1300 dollars? 

https://www.silvercross.co.uk/_image/EECHFTSBMGJVFZNV.jpg
https://s7v1.scene7.com/is/image/JohnLewis/231547948?$fash_product$

Were gonna keep it all for baby number 2 though :thumbup: - and the car seat clips onto the pram chassis like a travel system xx


----------



## dontworry

Damn I am so in love. They do NOT make sexy strollers like that in the US. WHYYYYYY?! :( I want one, I want one!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

That's what I said Jess! Our strollers are mostly clunky and gross!


----------



## chickenchaser

Bergebabe said:


> welcome treasured :wave:
> 
> i love the harry potter books!! the films not so much, they're ok.
> 
> i went to see hunger games at the cinema and loved it so now am reading the books. the first one is amazing and makes the film seem rubbish!! have just started the second one.
> 
> my favourite ever books are (in order lol)
> 
> memoirs of a geisha
> lovely bones
> time travellers wife
> 
> i recently watched the films of the last two (i read them ages ago) and HATED lovely bones!! time travellers wife was quite good though.
> 
> ezza, i looked at the bugaboo in the shops and liked it but couldnt warrrant the money. i prefered the icandy but again too expensive so have actually bought (i know premature :haha:) the quinny buzz. i cant see the second link either hun x
> 
> ooh i forgot to say that my nan called me up to tell me that she saw a psychic ages ago who told her the next babies born into the family will be twin girls lol. i then found out that oh mums family has LOADS of twins in it!!! ive already had an internal scan so pretty sure this is not the case but now i keep hearing stories of one hiding lol. am starting to get a twin complex and actually think i will be a little disappointed if they dont announce a second baby at my scan next week :haha:



I'm quoting you Bergebabe because you have just kind of said what I was going to.

Harry Potter books fab - Films not so.
Hunger games Books brilliant - not seen the film yet.
memoirs of a geisha, loved it.
lovely bones, the book I love the film is OK.
time travellers wife, loved both, but watched the film first.
Twilight loved it all, films very cheesy but sometimes you just have to give in. :haha:

Has anyone read the thirteenth tale or the drowning girl just finished them both and loved them. Really recommend them. 


Loving the the bugaboo, can't see the other link.


----------



## joo

Sharonfruit - that matching changing bag looks fab!!! I want!

Lots of Twilight and Harry Potter fans :happydance: I am a big fan myself, but not read Breaking Dawn yet because I started off watching the films first and my OH (also a Twilight fan?!?) wants us to watch it together aaaahhhh lol

Other than that I like The Vampire Diaries (books and TV). The Count of Monte Cristo is my favourite book ever and I also read a book called The Lost Art of Keeping Secrets, by Eva Rice, which stayed with me.

Has anyone read any of The Hunger Games trilogy? I saw the film a few weeks back and really enjoyed it so thinking of giving the books a go.


----------



## samanthax

ahh; i do find that the some of the ones in the UK are ugly too!

so hard! im not temping as i left the temping thing at my OH.. so hopefully! i will be temping again when im at my OH house witch is thursday xx


----------



## sharonfruit

I don't know how you all have time to read so many books - I always feel like if I have time to read a book I have time to do my uni reading, and I don't do that sooo :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

joo said:


> Has anyone read any of The Hunger Games trilogy? I saw the film a few weeks back and really enjoyed it so thinking of giving the books a go.

Yep :thumbup: Loved them


----------



## chickenchaser

sharonfruit said:


> I don't know how you all have time to read so many books - I always feel like if I have time to read a book I have time to do my uni reading, and I don't do that sooo :haha:

What are you doing at Uni sharonfruit ? I'm going back in September to do my masters in Dementia care. I can't wait very excited :thumbup:


----------



## sharonfruit

> What are you doing at Uni sharonfruit ? I'm going back in September to do my masters in Dementia care. I can't wait very excited

That sounds super interesting! I'm doing Events Management - I'm in my 2nd year, technically 3rd because I did a placement, so I'll be taking a year out from September and going back in 2013 to do my final year! Eeeek x


----------



## chickenchaser

sharonfruit said:


> What are you doing at Uni sharonfruit ? I'm going back in September to do my masters in Dementia care. I can't wait very excited
> 
> That sounds super interesting! I'm doing Events Management - I'm in my 2nd year, technically 3rd because I did a placement, so I'll be taking a year out from September and going back in 2013 to do my final year! Eeeek xClick to expand...

WOW I have a friend who did events management she loves it. One big party she says, but hard work and you have to be super organised.


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: it really is!! x


----------



## chickenchaser

Sorry posted mid sentence see edit. LOL.


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh yeah, hard work and long, unsociable hours and you do have to be organised but I am verrry organised I think its the key to success :haha:


----------



## HopeforFuture

dontworry said:


> Aw, sorry about AF, hisangel! :( Onto next cycle! Keep us updated! :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to HopeforFuture! TTC can be so exhausting, can't it? I hope you find more peace and relaxation while NTNP for the time being, and hopefully you'll catch that eggy soon. :) Good luck!

Awww... thank you. That is very sweet of you. I feel better already after deciding to NTNP. 

I really hope you get your sticky bean too!!! xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Whilst on the subject of travel systems, we are gunna order the Bugaboo Donkey Twin. It's sooooo easy to use. In fact it's the only twin system that I've managed to take apart and fold away! I know it's expensive but with us expecting twins EVERYTHING is expensive :( the cheapest twin travel system is only £300 less than the bugaboo. We need practicality with twins. Something that's as easy to use as possible. I've found the bugaboos hold their value too for when we come to sell it on. Here is a link....

https://www.which.co.uk/baby-and-ch...air-first-look-video-reviews/bugaboo-donkey-/

We are gunna order it after our scan next week

X


----------



## sharonfruit

Ooh it is lovely BBH but it is expensive! Worth it though if it makes your life easier!! X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Because we know we'll try to sell it on once they outgrow it I'm trying to convince myself that it's an investment!! Haha. It makes me feel better about it! I'm gunna have the twins loads when DH is back at work so I defo need something I know I'm gunna be able to dismantle and push etc. The other options which are only £100-300 cheaper, I couldn't even dismantle the carrycots! I'd certainly struggle if it was raining and I had two screaming babies to get in the car! 

I'm so excited to order it :)

Gunna spend less on nursery furniture etc so that we can afford to pay that bit extra on the travel system

X


----------



## sharonfruit

> I'm so excited to order it

Its so exciting isnt it, when are you going to order it? I keep having to deter myself from buying mine, trying to wait until we move house as it will just be more to carry!! X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

We have got our scan next Thursday so will prob order it then. The shop will let us keep it there til the babies are due. If they come early they'll let us collect it earlier :)

Which do you think you'll go for?

X


----------



## sharonfruit

dis waaan!!!!

https://www.silvercross.co.uk/_image/HCMCQQMCRXZPWTMZ.jpg


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Love all of The Hunger Games series!!! I'm also obsessed with Vampire Diaries (not the books, but the show...Damon is yummy!), as well as Being Human, and True Blood (both the books and series)!

I am a bit of a television junkie! :rofl:


----------



## sharonfruit

UK girlies check this out xx

https://www.dwell.co.uk/join.php


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I keep telling everyone...you all need to go to zulily.com or get the Zulily app!! It's HEAVEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

xopiinkiieox said:


> I keep telling everyone...you all need to go to zulily.com or get the Zulily app!! It's HEAVEN!!!!!!!!

I totally just signed up for that site earlier today! It's amazing from what I've seen so far!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

DH hates it...I'm an addict!! Haha.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

xopiinkiieox said:


> DH hates it...I'm an addict!! Haha.

You see DH doesn't know about it yet because I just signed up for it.... I could get in trouble haha :haha:
Good thing I'm not pregnant yet... that's when I'll be going crazy on there!


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, the Bugaboo Donkey is A-mazing. Very much worth it. Bugaboos are just beautiful and you're right - they definitely hold their value. Our Bugaboo Bee is awesome and so easy to use (and the design is ever so très chic - as is the Donkey!). We got ours second-hand from eBay, but I could still justify paying full retail for it.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Finally got my internet back and can send more then one sentence replies haha. Had a girl's night. Came home and my roommate was trying to put extensions in (something I could do blindfolded now lol). Looked terrible. Redid it and everyone suddenly loved it! Haha :) Bonus roommate points!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

well ladies i finally know what our lil bub is ............................................................

we are having a lil GIRL:girl:

she is AMAZING and i am so totally in love and beside myself with excitement!! 

She is perfect and healthy and omg beautiful i just cant wait to meet her!! she has long legs like her daddy and 5 fingers 5 toes and healthy heart and everything looks just swell!!

everyone that guessed ... we all got it completely wrong except for BabyBumpHope your a smarty pants!!

check out my journal for all my precious lil pics ... she's a lil cutey pie

im on cloud nine :cloud9:

heres a sneak peak of her!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1276.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sharris

Ezza Congratulations on your baby girl!!! I bet you're so excited!! So much pink things to buy now!!






treasured said:


> Can I ask anyone how long they were/are TTC? Thank you :) anyone who would like to chat I would appreciate support hehe xxx :dust:

:hi: treasured I'm 27 and DH is 28 and we decided this cycle to start more ttc than ntnp :thumbup:


----------



## Laura91

Berge - The quinny buzz is lovely, my sister had it for my nephew. Strange about the psychic! Would be great to have two sets of twins :haha: x

Shar - Love that pram! I completely love silver cross prams - especially the old kind (if you get me?) Love the changing bag aswell! x

BBH - Oooh I like that pram, it's good how you can have different seats/settings for each side :thumbup: x

Erin - CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:

The front page now reads..
:pink: - Alex
:blue: - HG
:pink: - You
:blue: - Chloe

I had a feeling it would do that, hence why I said girl for Chloe (didn't see you inbetween her and HG :haha: So really I was right to say the next baby was a girl haha!

BBH needs to have either 2 girls in there or a boy and a girl to keep it going :haha:

I wonder if Katies is a boy? That would be weird x


----------



## Bergebabe

how exciting for a little girl ezza!!!!!!!! :happydance: and she looks so perfect, you must be over the moon!! 

its so funny the sex is going in order!! im now waiting with baited breath to see the twinnies sex to see what im going to have, as this is obviously a fail safe method of knowing :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

Berge! You're a limey!


----------



## Bergebabe

i know!!! feels so much better than a prune :haha: 

and you're a papaya!! i've never had one but it sounds nice and exotic lmao. im allergic to most fruit booooooo

when do you enter 3rd tri?


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Thanks a bunch Sharris, i so cant wait to go out and start buying all things GIRL!!!! i was going to go and shop for her first girly outfit today but it was so freaking cold and i was dressed very well to be out in it ... silly me so maybe tomoro or the weekend with hubby!!

Laura thanks for your congrats too, thats so cool how its all turning out Girl, Boy, Girl, Boy tis really cool ..... definatly seems fail safe so far, even though i was so adamant i had a lil boy in my tummy haha

Berge YAHOOOOO for limes .... oooh makes me want a yummy lime infused cocktail mmmmm

BBH that Bugaboo donkey is awesome even as just a solo pram but definatly think you have chosen well for the twinnies.... i love the bugaboo and it definatly onsells really well. so yes you pay a bit first up but its failsafe for onsell... good work babe

Shar the silver cross is beautiful, i was looking at silver cross wen we were back in UK but the safety precautions are so different for AUS and the one i was looking at came with carseat etc and just wouldnt be up to aussie standards so bummer dude but your choice looks lovely 

im so excited lalalalalala


----------



## chickenchaser

Congratulations Ezza BUB1. Fantastic scan pic, she is beautiful.


----------



## Bergebabe

oooh its sooo quiet in here!!! 

how is everyone?


----------



## Laura91

Im good thanks Berge, how are you?

When's your scan? x


----------



## Bergebabe

next friday 11th - cant wait!!! sometimes i feel like time has stopped and other times it feels like its flying by. 

hows the ttc going hun?


----------



## TFSGirl

Even though my scan to find out the sex is still 3 weeks away, anyone wanna venture a guess? :)


----------



## flapjack10

Hi everyone it is a bit quiet in here!

TFS I'm going to guess :blue:

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Thanks a bunch chicken chaser I'm so in love with her !!

Tfsgirl have u got any pics from last scan so we can have a guess ??? 

It really is super quiet lately wars happened to us?? 

I'm fantastic still on cloud nine :)


----------



## flapjack10

I don't guess by scan pics! I just search my heart and then get it completely wrong!

:winkwink:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Alright then I say Tfsgirl ur having a wee princess like me ... Team pink


----------



## Baby_Dreams

TFSGirl said:


> Even though my scan to find out the sex is still 3 weeks away, anyone wanna venture a guess? :)

I guess team :blue:!


----------



## joo

xopiinkiieox said:


> Love all of The Hunger Games series!!! I'm also obsessed with Vampire Diaries (not the books, but the show...Damon is yummy!), as well as Being Human, and True Blood (both the books and series)!
> 
> I am a bit of a television junkie! :rofl:

I have been wanting to try the True Blood books for a while (reading list longer than my arm) as the TV show is so good! I am a Stephan fan on Vampire diaries and a total Eric fan on True Blood. So pleased Anna and her hubby are having a bubba too :)

Congrats Ezza! I would guess the next one is going to be :pink: as suddenly everyone around seems to be having lil girls! baby girl boom around me :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Is anyone staying team yellow or is it just me?

Jess could you put a little yellow bundle next to my name on the front page please? :flower:

If I remember rightly BBH was going to stay team yellow til she found out it was twins?

Also haven't seen Jenni around for a while, hope you are okay?

Had my NT scan today - update in my journal xoxoxo


----------



## joo

Sharonfruit -when it's my turn I would definitely want to find out, I could not not wait the whole 9 months with not knowing! But very admirable are those who do - you must have patience of a saint and nerves of steel lol

Oh wow, I just saw the very 1st page with everyone's names and BFPs - that's lovely! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## dontworry

I put a yellow bundle next to you, Shar. :) YAY for a girl, Erin! I secretly want a little girl first! 

My life has gotten extraordinarily busy in the past week. I will update in my journal soon. :) No news on the TTC front. No period yet, don't have any tests either so can't test or anything. My mind has definitely been distracted though! :) Hope all of my girlies are doing well! <3


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

When the time comes for me, I am going to have to know. I am too much of a planner haha :haha: and I wouldn't be able to wait that long to find out! I want to be able to buy pink and purple or blue and green! One of the girls I work with is pregnant and she is not going to find out what she's having. I admire her and those of you that are able to wait until you have the baby!


----------



## TFSGirl

I know quite a few people lately who have waited, but I am WAY too much of a planner to not find out....


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I'm a sucker for planning to I've been waiting with anticipation to start buying colour codes and getting everything ready and now I can ... I surprise would be lovely but I'm already gonna ve super surprised that we made this lil bundle of joy so having all the perfect clothes and toys and all things nice is just wat I want .... I do admire you girls that can hold out but there is no way I could 

Thanks girls .... I'm off shopping for pink today yay!!

Jess wen is af due I was sure it was soon or been?? Go and get a rest girl I want another bfp damn it .... U Annie and lizzy are high on the list of my def feelings for may!! 

So I Accidently unsubscribed to 2 ppls journals I think I've figured it out ... My fat fingers get in the way on my phone but if I go quiet somewhere be sure I'll be back ASAP


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm always unsubscribing to things...:dohh:

Hope you're right Erin...! I would LOVE a BFP and a sticky bean this month! :wohoo:

Joo...I'm Team Damon all the way!!! Also love Eric! Saw that people want either Ian Somerhalder or Alexander Skarsgard for roles in the film adaptations for the 50 Shades of Gray books. Yay!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey ladies.
how are you all?
Im good, just relaxing playing games with the hubby,
doing the usual and staying up all night lol
also impatiently wait til June 5th for the new show by Kendra Wilkinson!
Loveee her! :D
though I may be the only one lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

It seems I may be voluntolded into another promotion. All depends on this new guy, my manager filled me in on what they were doing. Not sure if they're doing it to fire him or promote me yet though! Lol! I was doing my old old job all day today, missed it soooo much!! Anyways, I assumed they didn't have a floor support since their last floor support got promoted. I did it all day, under the assumption that it was cause I was the only one trained to do it. Only to find out that the guy they hired does f all and let me do all his work for him! It's a really draining job and I didn't sit down all day because he was sitting in break room hanging out! I was shocked! I physically can't keep up, but I love it sooooo much, and it's better pay and they need me right now. Ugh! So tomorrow my manager is letting the whole floor sink or swim with lazy pants so he gets canned. Which means I may have to do it until they train someone new. It was a crazy day! I hope this guy smartens up because it'd break my heart to say no to my favourite job!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

im totally TEAM DAMON yumoooo!!!! he is so sexy and naughty and slightly arrogant but i love it!!! vampire diaries is my fave tv show but ive watched everything up to date i keep downloading them straight away and watching so then i have to wait damn it .... love love love it .....

Have any of you read the Mortal Instruments series?? i love it and the latest one comes out on the 8th so cant wait !! they are also making the books into movies soon and i think they are using Jamie Cambell Bower as the main actor .. bookss are awesome 

went shopping today and found some gorgeous lil girls clothes... nearly bought this beautiful lil skirt with ruffles there was a pretty pink one and this beautiful natural colour one but they were $79.95 and well she would grow out of it so fast... might get sucked in later but will see (didnt get pics of them... i bought 2 pretty pink onesies just coz they were pink and some cute lil Bonds socks they are the first pic, the other pics were just cute dresses that i was tempted on but didnt buy YET!! hahaha im gonna search the internet coz everything is so much cheaper pics below
 



Attached Files:







u6tNf.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1









t6nVi.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1









9c7N3.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 1









viZt0.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## flapjack10

Shar I will be team yellow when I get knocked up!


ERIN those outfits are gorgeous! :thumbup: I was ironing a load of baby clothes for my baby nieces yesterday (donated to me by my friend). They are so tiny and smell so nice! :cloud9:

xxx

Miranda - I love Kendra too! I don't have E! anymore - gutted!

I was wondering about Jenni too! Hope you're ok hun! :wave:


----------



## sharonfruit

Erin oh my god you HAVE to get that little outfit - the stripy black top and pink tutu, that is AMAZING!!!!! 

Lizzie I hope you get your BFP soon we we can cheer each other along the team yellow journey! When my baby comes along you'll be fully pregnant and I'll be able to tell you how worthwhile it all was to wait and that will be encouragement enough for you to resist I am sure!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Lizzy: She isnt on E! anymore, she is on WE tv I dunno if its american or what, but she is supposed to have her new tv show on it, I watched a preview clip and they may be expecting! :D so excited lol


As for me, I have only just woke up lazy bones right?
Was reading down facebook only to find out our nephew has been admitted to the hospital with blood and protein in his urine they are going to scan his kidneys to find out if they are working properly the poor lil baby :(


----------



## pops23

Ladies I'm baaaack!! Albeit massively jetlagged so just popping in to say hello today but will check in properly and catch up properly tomorrow. I've missed you all, but am so tired right now, as well as bring starving 24/7!

xxxxxxxxxxx

PS Shar and Lizzy, we're Team Yellow too! x


----------



## pops23

PPS I have a lime! wooooo! nucal scan 2 weeks today! x


----------



## flapjack10

Team :yellow: for sure! I'll be glad of the support. When I was pregnant I soooo wanted to know, but didn't want to know all at the same time!

Kendra not on E! anymore?! What is the world coming to?!:wacko::haha:
I hope your nephew is ok :(

WELCOME BACK TORI! :dance: :happydance:
Whoop whoop to being a limey! Those two weeks will fly by like the last two! Hope you had an amazing time in Florida! 

Now you've got a billion pages to catch up on...:haha:

xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Lizzy: I guess E! was sick of her, but how could you be? 
My husband hates her seriously lol
he wont even let me watch her on tv :haha:
so I watch it when he isnt in or on the pc

Thanks hun, I appreciate it, poor SIL
not the first sick child, her first born had heart problems 
had to have heart surgery at a week old :(
but she is great now! 
just runs and plays all the time.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Just dropping in to say hello...I have had a TERRIBLE day, so heading to bed. We didn't BD last night, but did the night before. I think it's been such a bad day that we probably won't BD tonight...so, chances for a BFP are slimmer now. :cry:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh noes, are you both ok? Sorry to hear you had such a bad day x


----------



## pops23

Hope today is a better day Annie! 

Florida was amazing thanks, my team came 5th in the world! such an awesome acheivement but having to keep my pregnancy a secret was exhausting and think I'm suffering for it now as feeling pretty horrid. Has anyone else had major hunger issues? To the point where you actually had hunger pains and struggled to sleep? Feeling sorry for myself today as hubs is away on a stag do so all by myself :-(

Hope everyone is grand! xxxxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg girls the pics I posted ate no where near as awesome as stuff I have found since omg it's gonna get crazy I'm gonna buy buy buy 

I'm so glad ur back Tori yahoooooooo!! And for ur scan soon :)

Annie wat a shit time ur having my love ... Keep smiling chin up and u will be fine ... I know it .... Love u x


----------



## flapjack10

Hey chicks! How is everyone tonight, tomorrow or this afternoon?

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hey pretty lady it's.bright n early sun morn (6.50am) im awesome but can't sleep coz my SIL is in finally getting induced she was booked in for 6.30 and I woke up bang on ..... I'm so excited I'm gonna ve an Aunty again sometime today if all goes to plan yay!!!!!

Off for breaky with some old mates soon

How r u my sweet?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Congrats Erin!! Love being an aunt!


----------



## MommaAlexis

So, lazy pants started actually doing his job, but I'm now dialing and verifying in both english and french and dialing for XM and doing a bit of floor support.  A normal agent does only one thing in a day, I'm doing uhh.. 6. Haha, I love it though. Love being busy!


----------



## dontworry

HELLO MY LOVES!

Gah I have been neglecting this place and I hate it! I have been busy busy! :) 
Erin - AF is... idk. I suppose I'm officially late now and bought a test to take in the morning, so we'll see! Cycles are too chaotic at the moment to know for sure!! We DO need more BFPs though!!

Miranda - welcome back, lovely! :) I do like Kendra but don't watch her shows. I think she's cute as a button though. 

Annie - I hope your day was better today!

Alex - you are working so hard!! You go girl!

This weekend my friend has paid for me to go to the spa - OMG!I'm super excited to be going with her - it'll be my first time! I think we're just doing pedicures and maybe massages but who knows! Also, I start my NEW JOB in 2 weeks - woohoo! And might get to go spend the weekend with my mama for Mother's Day. :) I will be testing in the morning and will let you all know what happens. I'm fairly positive it'll be negative as we had no clue when to BD and just did it whenever we felt like it lol.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg good luck for ur :test: tomoz babe I got the works crossed for ya babe 

Alex glad ur enjoying work hun xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Annie thanks my love I'm looking forward to being and aunt again!! This will be first since I've married into the family but 7th all round haha 

She's not progressing very well at the moment and has gone home for now so I'll keep u all posted!

Went out after breaky and bought a pretty lil peach coloured crocheted dress for my lil one it's super cute


----------



## dontworry

Thank you Erin! :D I'm thinking happy thoughts!


----------



## MommaAlexis

yeah, I normally am like top five overworked people in that building, with my direct supervisor being the top of the pyramid haha. I tried to just stay on the phones and not get attention again but well, I can't leave a trainee who needs help LOL. I started hoping off the phones to fix accounts occasionally, then I happened to be speaking french to my mom in the lunch room so they remembered I can call and verify french calls. Haha. My manager doesn't stop them, he knows no matter how much I whine about the extra work I wouldn't have it any other way. I love the busy-ness and the look when someone realizes I'm wayyyy smarter then they thought I was. The new managers that didn't know me asked Chris why I got away with getting off the phones. He told them to ask me anything about our company, and they'd find out lol. I've got a wicked memory when it comes to work, don't ask me why. It's the first week I loveee being there since coming back. My manager waited for a while to see how different I'd be since coming back, considering being preggo and the split, then started sending more people my way. Lawls. Aha sorry for ranting so much about work! It really is all I do all day, so I'm pretty much just baby cooking and running like a chicken with my head cut off at work. Looooove it! I'm going to miss the office when I leave. <3 I told my McDreamy Manager I was going to seduce him eventually. He asked me if there was a rule for blatantly hitting on your boss in the work handbook. Surprisingly not. touche.


----------



## TFSGirl

Jess> STILL no Conceive Plus?? :( I sent it forever ago.... I'm very worried as it hasn't been returned to me a second time...


----------



## Queen Bee.

Jess: Thanks! she really is! :D
How's the ttc front coming? :) hope you get your BFP soon hun!

As for me, just sitting here while hubby naps,
Incredibly bored, maybe I'll do some cleaning blah!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm still feeling blah...about almost everything. Such a Debbie Downer lately!

I don't think we've caught the egg, as we both got busy and life happened, so haven't BDed in 3 days...so, not feeling like we will get a BFP at all, as we didn't BD at the right times.

What else, life...? Geez!


----------



## flapjack10

Hey darlings! 

BDed again this morning! Countdown to pg says I ovulated yesterday/today. FF says it might still happen even tomorrow or the day after. 

So who knows!? Might get OPKs next month if no BFP. 

xxx

Sending love to all my ladies!

xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

You're doing awesome Lizzy!! With all your BDing, you're bound for a BFP!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Big love and luck to both you lovely ladies!!! You both REALLY deserve this.

I am secretly keeping my own fingers crossed too... :blush:


----------



## TFSGirl

I can't figure out how to upload a darn thing on here so that you girls can have a guess about gender. I'm a total technological idiot.


----------



## Aurora CHK

TFSGirl said:


> I can't figure out how to upload a darn thing on here so that you girls can have a guess about gender. I'm a total technological idiot.

I think you can only do it on your own threads? Start a new thread, or better yet a journal! xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Everyone else seems to have posted pics of their bumps and scans in here :shrug:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks Aurora...I'm skeptical though! FX for your BFP!!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Click on Go Advanced right underneath where you normally reply. Then click the little Paper clip. Then you can upload loads of things, anything you want, like this:
 



Attached Files:







random_act_of_kindness.jpg
File size: 107.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pops23

Fingers crossed for all 4 BFPs, I really hope this is your months beautiful ladies! Baby dust to you all

So glad it's bank holiday Monday tomorrow! Yippee! No work! Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Like this? Oh cool! Thanks Alex! (Pic is me as a toddler, plus butterfly that landed on me)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2619.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aurora CHK

TFSGirl said:


> Everyone else seems to have posted pics of their bumps and scans in here :shrug:

oh soz, thought you meant a poll running across the top of each page. yeah get those bump pics up here so we can guess, yay! I'm 0 for 2 so far, ha ha.


----------



## flapjack10

Awww so cute Aurora! 

Thanks for all your best wishes ladies! I really hope there's another BFP on here soon!

xxx


----------



## joo

Wahay! FX for you ladies testing soon!
:dust:

I think AF is on her way soon so then I can track my cycles and hopefully end up preggo with a real baby as opposed to... a food baby. :shrug: (I don't need chocolate, I don't need chocolate, I don't need chocolate) Hmph did anyone else GAIN weight coming off bcp? xx


----------



## flapjack10

I don't think I put on weight, but it was awful coming off BCP - so many horrible symptoms. I totally sympathise with you hun!

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Baaaaaa Good Luck for all of u .... Yipppee for a possible 5 BFPs 

Annie don't be so down on urself... Remember PMA all the way abd if u don't have we got it for ya!! U still have a chance u got ur last bub on a one bedder so there's a real chance xxx

Lizzy omg girl ur freaking awesome!! This is totz ur time now keep going ok woohoo oo! 

Jess here's hoping for u to my sweet!!

And joo And secretly aurora hehe I'm being sneaky 

Ooooh check hiw cute I are aurora!! So pretty! 

Love to all my sexy ladies yes You!! 

My mum gets here tomoz yipppeeeee and no luck on SIL bub yesterday nothing was happening so they sent her home coz they got really busy but it's on this morning she text me at 7am on her way to hospital so yahoo for being an Aunty again soon

Ooh and I have my first MW app today finally bout freaking time I say!! Ooh and I purchased some lil diaper covers with matching peasant tops online I'll try and post some pics 

I'm having so much fun!!

Tfs girl I want a bump pic NOW!!! 

Xxxxxooooo


----------



## xopiinkiieox

It's been a hard weekend...this past month has been hard! Thanks for the PMA...I'll be back soon, just having a rough go of things right now! :cry:

FX for the ladies waiting to test...dust and BFPs for all!!


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs: Annie we will be here for you whatever happens.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ok I am officially a psycho, I spent a few hours last night reading back this thread in late December/early Jan so I could see what symptoms Alex, Hitgirl and Chloe and BBH had. I didn't get as far as BBH's in the end as OMG we are so totally talkative there is so much general-chat to get through to sift out the symptom-chat (although i still enjoyed reliving the general-chat!) but that will be my task for later! What I learned was:

Alex had LOTS of symptoms and particularly bbs. 
HG was in denial :kiss: and had AF-like cramps, also weird taste and fluey-ness.
Chloe had a different journal back then that she no longer links to so I couldn't properly stalk! But I gathered she had bbs, weird taste and then these went around 12DPO.

I'm a two-week-wait maniac!! However I don't really have any symptoms, I'm 8dpo, so should probably start preparing myself for the :cry:


----------



## Bergebabe

hello peeps!!

have been reading all weekend but o my phone and can never be bothered to reply on that as it such hard work!!! 

aurora - i love that ur symptom spotting in old pages lol. i was a nightmare in the 2ww too but actually had less symptoms in the month i did catch the eggy so dont lost heart. i get sore bbs every cycle but didnt when i got my bfp until quite a bit afterwars, about 5 weeks i think,. 

ezza - good luck for your SIL!!! I hope they make an appearance soon xxx

good luck to all of you waiting for a :bfp: this month!! Jess did you test? we are seriously in need of one!! Lizzie sounds like you've put the work in this month yayyyy

love ya all xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Oh god, THE BOOBS.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

aurora i love your symptom stalking..... ha i think its awesome.. i honestly dont think i had any symptoms until i actually got my bfp...... so im crap help ... i could probs go back and check my journal but i wouldnt know where to look hahha ok so i went all the way to the beginning of my journal and guess wat i didnt start it till after my bfp... so im seriously no help!!

annie my darling ..... rest your lil heart and rest your precious body, take a break from here if it helps but come running back when your ready my sweet ....... i would love to see how you went at work today though please i hope everythign went ok 

thanks Berge, she is still in there with nothing as yet... she was 5cm diallated at about 5.30 so half way but she had an eppy so shes in no pain which is good 

ill keep ya all posted xoxo


----------



## TFSGirl

It won't let me choose a file from my computer, I can only upload things with URLs and I don't have any of those photo website thingys :( I'm telling you I am dumb as rocks with this stuff lol


----------



## Bergebabe

Tfs i use photobucket.com to upload my images then u just copy the link xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Are you definitely clicking on the paperclip, not the picture icon?


----------



## TFSGirl

Definitely the paperclip. Could it have something to do with it being a Mac?


----------



## sharonfruit

I use a mac and the paperclip works for me xxx


----------



## dontworry

Chels - The Conceive Plus hasn't come in yet still, but we haven't checked today so maybe today! Also - go to "tinypic.com" and upload your photo there. You don't need an account, you just upload it and copy the URL, then click on the little picture on here that looks like mountains and a sun/moon, and paste the URL there. :)

I did test and got another negative - nothing new! Have had a HORRIBLE sore back lately because I've been doing tons of laundry and folding of clothes for the yard sale I had this weekend. It was miserable, but I made almost $200. :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Does it come up with

Manage Attachments

Upload File from your Computer


Upload File from a URL


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh, nice work Jess! Well done angelfish. Bums about the pain factor though, booooooo.


----------



## dontworry

I keep trying to stretch it to relieve some of the pain but it just wants to stay there. And I can't get Mr. Lazypants to rub it for me unless I'm crying and I can't seem to make myself cry at the moment!


----------



## joo

dontworry said:


> I did test and got another negative - nothing new! Have had a HORRIBLE sore back lately because I've been doing tons of laundry and folding of clothes for the yard sale I had this weekend. It was miserable, but I made almost $200. :)

Sorry to hear about the negative :hugs: Wahey for the $200 - sorry to be dumb but what is a yard sale? I'm thinking a bit like a car boot sale but in your garden? :dohh:


----------



## dontworry

It's also called a "garage sale" here, but it's where you gather a bunch of things you no longer want (clothes, DVDs or books, electronics, etc) and set them on blankets or tables in your yard, and you sit outside and people come by and walk through your yard, looking at the things and buying them from you. I have no idea what a car boot sale is though, so I don't know! Haha!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Wow, you made 200 bucks without even having to go find customers?! That's amazing! A car boot sale is the same kind of stuff (things you don't want anymore) but usually in a field or a car park, loads of people who want to sell stuff go early, pay a small fee to the organiser and park up next to each other, then people who want to buy cheap stuff come along and wander around, buying stuff out of the people's boots. Or trunks, I think you call them? Usually we'll take a table and chair to better display stuff, or just spread it on blankets like with your yard sale.


----------



## dontworry

Oh yes, it's just like that! Sometimes we have larger gatherings like that, but ours was just an individual house sale. Occasionally you'll have whole neighborhoods who do them on the same day, but we were at my friend's house and she doesn't know any of her neighbors yet lol. I love going "yard sailing" with my mom, where we just hop in the car and drive around the streets looking for signs. I always find good stuff. I got a pair of baby Vans (a name-brand shoe company) that cost over $25 at the store, for only .50 cents!! My friend also let me go through all of the baby clothes before she packed them away, so now I have an additional tub full of baby clothes for my future bebes.


----------



## joo

Thanks, I was on the right track then. Hurray for freebies and bargains :) 
Here I think it's the law that car boot sales must take place on miserable and rainy days.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ha ha, aint that the truth!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I go to yard sales and buy toooooooons of old books! Yeah you just drive around on a saturday morning here til you find one, no one has yard sales on any other day. It's why people get up early on weekends. Cartoons then yard sales. I was so bad at work today! Our whole system was down for eight hours so I was just gossiping with my manager (mcdreamy!) Haha and at the end of the day I was like, Night chris! Don't do anything I wouldn't do, and don't sleep with your manager! He just caught it as I was leaving lol! Haha I have such a terrible crush!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Good morning lovelies! :D
How are you all?
I'm alright, bit of a toothache but think its due to grinding my teeth in my sleep :(
But other than that I am pretty great, :D 
I'm cheering on some BFP's for you ladies woo woo!
Come on STICKY BEANS!!! :D


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, where the hell is your journal? Hmmmm??? :)


----------



## Smile181c

I was just wondering the same thing this morning actually!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've never had a journal :( I'm a journal virgin!!

2 more sleeps til our anomaly scan girls :) eek!! Let's hope the twinnies let us know who they are

X


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG!!!! 2 more sleeps! I CANNOT WAIT!!!!! I have no doubt they will show you what they've got.

You know what would be great to write about all this stuff in? :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Haha :) I don't think I've got enough time to write in a journal. Itd be the smallest journal ever! I hardly ever get chance to come on here at the moment

X


----------



## Smile181c

Ah that doesnt matter!

2 more sleeps eek! I think 2 boys!


----------



## Hit Girl

But it would give us all an online place to bask in your loveliness. And also, who cares how small it is? I think it's good to have all your stuff in the one place for future reference. Like a filing system maybe? That sort of organising appeals to me.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Smile181c said:


> Ah that doesnt matter!
> 
> 2 more sleeps eek! I think 2 boys!

Hubby and his family think two boys but i think one of each. If they are the same I think two girls, but who knows.....

Isn't it a funny feeling knowing that they know? And we rack our brains trying to guess? I bet they would giggle away if they knew!

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> But it would give us all an online place to bask in your loveliness. And also, who cares how small it is? I think it's good to have all your stuff in the one place for future reference. Like a filing system maybe? That sort of organising appeals to me.

Ok then, just for you HG :thumbup: give me some time to do it though! I'm like a fish out of water with stuff like that!

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Awesome. :mrgreen:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Yeah BBH, DO IT! You don't need to write in it much anyway, you can leave that to us we'll fill it up ha ha.


----------



## Sharris

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been absent again, DH and my sleep schedule is all backwards and it's just becoming ridiculous! How's everyone?!

TFS- You've got to get to the 'advanced reply' screen, in the message area, where you can change the message font color and style, next to the smiley up there is the paper clip in question, click on it, and it should bring up a box giving you the option to upload from your computer, or from a url along with guidelines. Click on the 'Choose File' button, another box should pop up, find the pic you want to upload, and select it, then click 'Open' going back to the first pop up, make sure to hit upload (I almost missed it lol) and you should be able to safely close the box when done.. Idk if you have to click on the paper clip in the message again for the pic to show up, but I clicked it again and selected the pic I uploaded.. it put tags around it so we'll see if it works.. I'm a visual learner, so I took a screen shot with the boxes open.. to show you, I hope it helps.. :blush:


----------



## nlk

just popping in to say hi, everyone!

ive been absent for so long...it was hard to get online from below the pile of work i had :haha: just so stressed with finishing off uni! but come friday i will be free!

hope everyones ok. il be needing about a week to catch up on everything anyways!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi NLK :wave:

Good to see you, angelfish. Ooh, not long til Uni is OVAH!


----------



## nlk

i cant WAIT until im finished now...i know in a few weeks though, il be wishing i was still there! haha! cant win!


----------



## Bergebabe

well you learn something new every day, i thought you had to upload images so you could put a url on here. thanks!!


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH I think 2 girls, twin girls is my dream so im hoping to live it through you :haha:


----------



## pops23

Twin girls for sure, I love twin girls, reminds me of sweet valley high ;-) xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Twin girlies seems right. I don't know if it's because I'm up early and therefore more easily influenced by what other people are saying, or what. :haha:

I still can't believe BBH has TWO little bubbas in there. Just imagine how it will feel when they start kicking!!


----------



## flapjack10

pops23 said:


> Twin girls for sure, I love twin girls, reminds me of sweet valley high ;-) xxx

Teeheehee!

Tori have you read Sweet Valley Confidential - the one were they're all grown up? It came out last year.


----------



## pops23

What!? No!! I need to hunt it down ASAP!! Xx


----------



## flapjack10

OMG you so do! It's a whirlwind of emotions with what has happened to all the characters!
Jessica's still a bitch lol


----------



## Aurora CHK

OMG I need to get this in my LIFE!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm thinking one of each!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I agree, it's one of each!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hey girls! How's everyone?


----------



## MrsKLMJ

Hello Ladies!!!

I'm a bit confused at the moment! I came of BC in Dec. since then I have had very regular 35 day cycles. Last month I got AF two days early. This month I am on day 14 of cycle and I feel like I'm getting AF, cramping, headaches, PMT. is it possible for my cycles to still be messed up from BC? Also was super super craving BD over the weekend! Very strange! Any ideas?

Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hi MrsKLMJ - sounds like it could be Ovulation pains?

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

It could be ov - but it could also be from the BCP! Depending on which pill you took, it could take up to 6 months to get out of your system completely!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

So the majority vote says two girlies :) aww. You girls made me giggle with sweet valley high. I used to love that programme! Can you remember sister sister?!?! With Roger the annoying next door neighbour? Haha. I know I sound old when I say this but they don't make tv programmes like they used to!

Well, one more sleep. I can't wait. Hubby is getting really nervous as it's the scan where they will check all their organs etc. He worries about everything, bless him. He keeps saying 'they'll defo be ok won't they?' and I have to say 'I can't say that for defo but there's no reason why they won't be that I can think of'.

Gunna order our bugaboo tomorrow if everything's ok on scan. So excited! Really can't decide what colour to go for though. Gunna defo get both sides the same colour rather than mixing and matching. We are gunna get the black base. Just can't decide on the off White fabric or the sand. I even quite like the red! If you go to the bugaboo website and click on the donkey twin you can have a play around and customise it yourself then it shows you what it looks like. If any of you have time, have a little play and tell me which colours you prefer? Even the sand coloured base with the black fabric looks funky - I just don't know if the sand base would stay clean for long

X


----------



## Smile181c

Nooo two boys!! lol

I love sister sister! Got the theme tune in my head now :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

GO HOME ROGERRRRR! Used to love Sister, Sister! :haha:

Gl with the scan tomorrow! Can't wait to see pics - I'm sure evrything will be fine :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

flapjack10 said:


> GO HOME ROGERRRRR!
> 
> xxx

:rofl:

X


----------



## Bergebabe

loved sister sister, and sabrina the teenage witch :haha:


----------



## MrsKLMJ

flapjack10 said:


> Hi MrsKLMJ - sounds like it could be Ovulation pains?
> 
> xxx

That is what I thought but is it strange to be Ovulation on day 14 of a 32-25 day cycle? All the research I said I should be Oving on day 20 of a long cycle? All the same I will get on some Bding tonight just to be safe.

ALSO

the twin question! I'd love a boy and a girl then you have one of each! Everybody wins!!

:D


----------



## MrsKLMJ

Bergebabe said:


> loved sister sister, and sabrina the teenage witch :haha:

Were you a Nickaholic like me? I also loved Saved by the Bell and Are You Afraid of the Dark?!


----------



## flapjack10

MrsKLMJ said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsKLMJ - sounds like it could be Ovulation pains?
> 
> xxx
> 
> That is what I thought but is it strange to be Ovulation on day 14 of a 32-25 day cycle? All the research I said I should be Oving on day 20 of a long cycle? All the same I will get on some Bding tonight just to be safe.
> :DClick to expand...

Who knows? BCP proper messes up cycles :growlmad: Could be Oving on CD14 or could be preparing to Ov? Unfortunately without OPKs it will just be one of life's mysteries. If I don't get my BFP this month I think I may invest in OPKs.

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

I loved nikelodeon :thumbup:


----------



## flapjack10

Me too! Clarissa Explains It All! Rugrats lol!

Now I feel old...:haha:


----------



## nlk

ahhhh i loved the rugrats! my fav was chuckie...or the girl (angelica??) they made films as well, didnt they? im sure they went to paris in one of them...

kids programs arent as good today!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG girls me and Mum went shopping today and we went NUTS!!!! completely i have bought so much awesome stuff and i think im set now to start off... i will post some pics wen i take them but seriously i have so much coooooool stuff my lil angel is gonna be the BEST dressed lil chick in town!!

BBH i am feeling its either 2 girls or one of each..... and if the trend goes right its gotta be that way ... check out the front page .. chloe was last with a BOY (even though im later than her now but if we go by who got their BFP in wat order then it has to be like that) so cant wait to find out my sweet ... i hope everything goes perfectly and bless your hubby freaking out 

sweet valley high .. to be honest i watched the show a lil bit but never read the books .. you guys all crack me up!!

now i know ive read a bunch of stuff i should be commenting on but i cant think back now .....so love ya all hope everyone is WELL and mwa xox


----------



## flapjack10

Ooooh can't wait to see pics of your swag, Erin!

:flower:


----------



## pops23

Talking of kids programmes and all the programmes that were on Nickelodeon when we were growing up.. oen of my younger teams have been nominated for a Nick award for sports so they're coming to film us next week, yippee! v cool! xx


----------



## dontworry

Woohoo, congrats on the award for your team, Tori!

I tested again this morning and got a negative! BOO! Oh well - I'm off to the doctors for a physical so I can be approve for the new job. :) Then I get to go to the "party store" and look at all of the dress-up clothes! Lol


----------



## Aurora CHK

Did you have any clear or stretchy CM, Mrs? I usually get super up for it at Ov time too, total sexpest ha ha.

I am vaguely considering testing in the morning.... knew I shouldn't have picked up any FRERs!


----------



## MrsKLMJ

Aurora CHK said:


> Did you have any clear or stretchy CM, Mrs? I usually get super up for it at Ov time too, total sexpest ha ha.
> 
> I am vaguely considering testing in the morning.... knew I shouldn't have picked up any FRERs!

I check my CM this morning an it was very white but there was a lot of it! I'm a. It crap with telling what is egg white and what is not though ! :s. Sudden new symptom -smelling strong smells like toast and burning plastic ! Maybe I'm
Just having a stroke! Lol!


----------



## pops23

Symptoms symptoms yay for testing!! wooo! 

dust to you ladies xxxx


----------



## dontworry

Another negative this morning, but I got Conceive Plus in the mail today! Thanks Chels!! :hugs:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

yahoooo for symptoms ... boo for negative.. you aint out yet girlfriend 


:dust: alll round


----------



## MommaAlexis

Head Boss is sitting at my table for lunch. Don't make a sound !! Lol not very relaxing


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I wa obsessed with Nickelodeon! Doug, Rocko's Modern Life, Eureka's Castle, David the Gnome, Legends of the Hidden Temple, Roundhouse, Guts, Hey Dude!, Fraggle Rock...!!!!!! 

I have tons of those in YouTube channels I have favorited! Also can sometimes get them on iTunes!!


----------



## TFSGirl

dontworry said:


> Another negative this morning, but I got Conceive Plus in the mail today! Thanks Chels!! :hugs:

Omg FINALLY!!! oh, phew I am so happy and you are so welcome! So sorry mail sucks! Glad it got there :D :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yey, conceive plus :) that certainly took it's time jess! Let's hope it helps. I honestly swear by it and would recommend it to anyone.

Well, the time has come to see our twinnies on the scan again :) we are so excited. My appointment is 10:50 UK time. I'll have to let you all know :) I nearly thought I'd wouldn't get there - I was ill last night. Had the most horrendous stomach pains and diarrhoea :( it seemed to start about an hour after my tea, I had salmon. I used to love it but it's defo put me off fish now :( was up through the night a couple of times too. At one point I was very nearly sick too. Sorry if too much info. I'm feeling alot better now, thank god. I really thought I would have to cancel my scan :( how gutted would I be?

Hope you are all ok

X


----------



## Hit Girl

Geez BBH! I'm sorry to hear you had such a rough night. That sounds just awful! I have gone right off fish at the moment. Even the smell of it isn't great. I hope all that nastiness is well and truly out of you now. I'm sure it is.

Can't wait to hear all about your scan!!!! How many hours is that from now? I need to know!!!!! :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'll be there getting scanned in 4 hours time. Eek!!!

X


----------



## Hit Girl

4 hours!! Okay, perfect. That's a bit after 8pm my time. I will definitely be online. Although it'll take you some time to get online and update us with all the info. It's usually quite a lengthy scan and even longer for you, considering you've got two little munchkins in there. OMG! I wish I could be there to see them. :blush:

Have you felt much in the way of kicking/movement yet? It's going to feel like there's a party in your tummy, I bet! :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Good luck for your scan BBH! xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh, how exciting, squeeeeaaaaakkkk!!! 

Hmm, this is exactly the kind of thing that would be great to kick off a journal.... :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I agree Aurora - definitely a journal starting topic! 

Good luck at the scan BBH!


----------



## Queen Bee.

so after seeing people mention sabrina the teenage witch, I found all the seasons online and am watching them start to finish :D (the proper show not the animated one ) Although I used to watch it as well!


----------



## Bergebabe

oooh BBh have only just read and reliase you will be in there ow so wont see this until you come out but..... GOD LUCK lol

i hope all goes well and cant wait to hear your updates!!! xxx


----------



## flapjack10

EEEK BBH! Can't wait to see twinnies!

Hope you feel better!

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Oooooh yeah BBH me too I'm waiting with deep antivipayion I just can't wait to see 2 lil munchkins yahooo!! Defiantly want I to start a journal .... I bullied hg into it and I've bullied others into stuf so it's ur turn now journal journal journal dooooooo it! 

Muchos love and hope all is perfect :)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Oooh girls have any of u had this weird feeling .... It's like just under my ribs on one side and it felt like a pop inside and then it happened twice in the middle of the night .... Now I've been feeling lots of stretching so I'm sure she is just trying to grow!! But I'm a bit worried and it now is quite sure well not sore but different in that spot 

Help me


----------



## Smile181c

Probably just stretching/growing pains hun. The things they do to our insides aren't pretty! She's probably just trying to find more room!


----------



## TFSGirl

Ezza; I have been having those kinds of weird "pains" and feelings and pops the last little while. Freaks me out a bit too, glad we aren't alone though I guess xx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ohh good I'm so glad I'm not the only one .... It kinda feels now like a full stitch .... I might still call hospital tomoz I'll let u posted xxx


----------



## Laura91

Hi everyone! :flower: Sorry been MIA been really busy.. Here's my catch up...

Erin - Those outfits are soooo cute! Can't wait to see what else you have bought :thumbup:

Pops - Glad you had a good time and great news about your team!

Jess - Sorry for the negatives hun :hugs: Still no AF or positive? Well done for doing so well at your yard sale though! Also :happydance: for conceive plus!

BBH - Can't wait to find out what you're cooking! I'm gonna guess two girlies but Im no good at this stuff :haha:

FJ, Pops & Shar - Good luck for team yellow! I seriously couldn't hold out that long :haha:

I read on another thread that Jenni (Hotpink) got kicked off the site, not sure why though? :wacko:

Hope everyone else is good! xx


----------



## Smile181c

Really? I hadn't heard anything - I wonder what that was all about!


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> Really? I hadn't heard anything - I wonder what that was all about!

Yeah, I can't remember what thread I was on but I think it was something to do with a facebook group and arguing or something :wacko: x


----------



## Smile181c

:wacko:

Try and remember the thread :haha:


----------



## Laura91

Its on someones journal lol! ...



foquita said:


> ...have there been any more BFPs in ims? any goss? is hotpink still on facebook? I think she's been banned on here :wacko:




Helena_Lynn said:


> a few bfps on IMS and PP, JK is still there but doesn't post. If she does, everyone ignores her. I heard she was banned here, I wonder why...

(IMS - 'In My Shoes' fb group)


----------



## Bergebabe

oooh i want the goss now!! im such a nosey!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm such a creep. Found her on.fb and checked her posts, she hasn't been online since the twenty fourth! Last posts she made were saying she felt like poop. Fb has no activity since the 22nd. Hmmmm


----------



## TFSGirl

Hmmmm... Jenni never seemed to do or say anything on this particular thread that would get her banned.... I'm a nosey Parker too. And also a person who at times can run her mouth out of anger :blush: and I haven't yet been banned.... She must have done something pretty significant


----------



## Aurora CHK

I hope she's okay. She mentioned that she was having problems with family members stalking her on here and making trouble for her. Let's not rush to any conclusions, especially as she was caring to all of us on this thread (at least she was to me) and may come back if things get resolved (and if she can't, may still follow the thread as a guest to see how we are doing). Not telling anyone else what to do though, of course! 

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Well if you're reading this HP, come baaaaaack!


----------



## pops23

Interesting, I don't remember her ever saying anything at all out of line..

Good luck BBH can't wait for update!!

And berge good luck to you for tomorrow as well, exciting!! 

xxxxx


----------



## Bergebabe

no i dont think she was ever out of line in the slightest, still want to know what happened though - im terrible!!!

thx pops!!!! will give full update as soon as i can, its 1.30pm, will be the longest 24 hrs ever!


----------



## flapjack10

MommaAlexis said:


> I'm such a creep. Found her on.fb and checked her posts, she hasn't been online since the twenty fourth! Last posts she made were saying she felt like poop. Fb has no activity since the 22nd. Hmmmm

:haha: Well done Miss Marple! 

That's crazy if she's been kicked off? Doesn't seem the type of person to start agro... Shame...

xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Sorry if what I said came across as uncaring, I just meant I can't figure out for the life of me what she could have done :shrug: she was never anything but polite and supportive to us all on this thread, so whatever happened must have been significant... And yes now that you mention it Aurora, I do remember her saying someone was stalking her :( perhaps they found a way to break into her account and make her look bad on here?? :shrug: I just don't get it... :(


----------



## flapjack10

I don't think it came across as uncaring hun. Quite the opposite!:thumbup:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Nooooo wasn't saying anyone was being uncaring. I just thought that if I'd been kicked off and then saw all my old thread buddies were wondering what had happened and if I'd been to blame in some way I'd be really paranoid about what they might be imagining of me and also upset that I couldn't explain myself. Also I think she only mentioned in her signature what was happening with family members, and she changed it after not very long, so I wasn't sure if anybody else but me had seen it but I PM'ed her to wish her that it got resolved soon and she said she hoped it would and that she would be back soon.

I wasn't aiming my comments at anyone in particular, nor saying anyone was being mean, honest! Sorry if it looked that way. Just wanted to suggest we all considered how our wonderings might look to Jenni if she is keeping an eye on us in the background but can't post at present. Although she's probably not the para type like wot I am!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Her profile is still active so she doesn't seem banned, she did say she was going to take a break though to stop giving the family members the opportunity to stalk her, and one of her last posts (on Apr 23) mentions she's being stalked by family members but I haven't got back through them enough (she was pretty active) to see anything that was kicking off on any thread.


----------



## sharonfruit

If they ever banned me, I'd come back under a different name cos I'm sneaky like that :smug: :rofl:


----------



## TFSGirl

Lol that's what I was thinking too sharonfruit, then once I thought about it, think they ban people by IP address :(


----------



## sharonfruit

> Lol that's what I was thinking too sharonfruit, then once I thought about it, think they ban people by IP address

No way! They are too sneaky!! I'd have to dig out an old laptop, jeeeez!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Yep I used to be a forum moderator (not here, obvs) and we would do by IP address and other factors too. Necessary to protect from trolls and flamers who could create problems and cause distress if it was easy to get around a ban. 

How is everyone doing? I have such backache today, grrr, what have I been doing? Its all on one side. From this weeks belly dance perhaps? Maybe a random new pending-AF symptom. Either way, if its not duff-related, I ain't interested in it sticking around! 

I'm shortly heading off to a meeting for this voluntary group I'm involved in. I meant to resign from it last year due to being too busy to commit to it properly, but then accidentally agreed to be one of the senior managers instead, oops! Definitely giving it up after this year's main event (we put on a community festival each August). I do care about it but I need more time to myself I think - or to do exercise to keep my belleh under control!


----------



## MommaAlexis

We're sich creeps. Would a static IP affect a ban?


----------



## MrsKLMJ

Aurora CHK said:


> Yep I used to be a forum moderator (not here, obvs) and we would do by IP address and other factors too. Necessary to protect from trolls and flamers who could create problems and cause distress if it was easy to get around a ban.
> 
> How is everyone doing? I have such backache today, grrr, what have I been doing? Its all on one side. From this weeks belly dance perhaps? Maybe a random new pending-AF symptom. Either way, if its not duff-related, I ain't interested in it sticking around!
> 
> I'm shortly heading off to a meeting for this voluntary group I'm involved in. I meant to resign from it last year due to being too busy to commit to it properly, but then accidentally agreed to be one of the senior managers instead, oops! Definitely giving it up after this year's main event (we put on a community festival each August). I do care about it but I need more time to myself I think - or to do exercise to keep my belleh under control!

Hiya!

I'm great! had a good productive day hyped up on coffee! Did a small tarot reading today and got a card that meant pregnancy was eminent! I am fertile at the moment and BDed yesterday so feeling hopeful! I have to say- love your use of "duffed" made me LOL!

xx


----------



## joo

Hi girls

I think twin girls for BBH :twingirls:

Kids tv programmes - Rugrats, Sabrina the Teenage Witch, Saved by the Bell, Clarissa! Also Hey Arnold - not sure if everyone got that.

Anyone else having problems with the site recently? It said down for maintenance when I tried to log on yesterday. Page not displaying properly today, especially the comments box - won't load the extra smilies :(

xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Definitely forum updates going on here. Hopefully they'll be done with them soon. :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

MrsKLMJ said:


> Did a small tarot reading today and got a card that meant pregnancy was eminent!

Empress? Ace Wands? Ooh sounds good! :happydance: FX its predicting, not just picking up on where your attention is! i don't trust mine not just to reflect my state of mind back at me. i drew reversed Queen of Pents as something I have to go through, not a good sign at all!! Outcome was 4 Wands though so I know whatever happens will be for the best for my home and marriage xxxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG i hope HP is ok and not banned... i saw your comment Alex and had no idea wat you were talking about on facebook ahahha

im just checking in really quick so not much to comment on .. will catch up proper later 

much love and hope wefind out BBH twinnies soon... and good luck Berge all the best my love xoxo
 
ps the site has gone weird kicked me out this morning saying i had to log in or had never posted anything i freaked coz i cant remember my password .. but im lucky coz i tried one and it worked YAHOOOO im back and sucked in coz you cant get rid of me that quick MUHAHAHAH


----------



## Hit Girl

Same with me Erin. I had to log back in as well and frantically had to find the password.

Are you still going to get checked out today or have things settled down?


----------



## Ezza BUB1

yes my sweet HG i got your msg and im trying to msg back but stoopid ph has no signal ARRRRRGh i will send it i promise haha oxoxoxno info yet


----------



## Hit Girl

Cool! (Because, you know, I was crying into my Weetbix a little bit, feeling unloved.) :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

joo said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I think twin girls for BBH :twingirls:
> 
> Kids tv programmes - Rugrats, Sabrina the Teenage Witch, Saved by the Bell, Clarissa! Also Hey Arnold - not sure if everyone got that.
> 
> Anyone else having problems with the site recently? It said down for maintenance when I tried to log on yesterday. Page not displaying properly today, especially the comments box - won't load the extra smilies :(
> 
> xxx

Ohh!!!! I loved all those shows! I miss Hey Arnold!


----------



## Queen Bee.

hey ladies how are you all? :)
I used to watch all the nick-toons too :D
I miss all the shows I used to watch as a kid, though I have started to look them up  brings back fond memories!


----------



## sharonfruit

Where is BBH :grr: 

:rofl:


----------



## MrsKLMJ

Aurora CHK said:


> MrsKLMJ said:
> 
> 
> Did a small tarot reading today and got a card that meant pregnancy was eminent!
> 
> Empress? Ace Wands? Ooh sounds good! :happydance: FX its predicting, not just picking up on where your attention is! i don't trust mine not just to reflect my state of mind back at me. i drew reversed Queen of Pents as something I have to go through, not a good sign at all!! Outcome was 4 Wands though so I know whatever happens will be for the best for my home and marriage xxxxClick to expand...

It was the Sun! I dont usually use Tarot but I have found this one card spread very useful for a quick fix! I usually use fortune cards. I know what you mean about your state of mind affecting the outcome! When I am upset the spreads are all doom and gloom!


----------



## flapjack10

Hello Talkies!

:wave:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm here :hi:

Well girlies...

Had our scan and everything going swimmingly :thumbup:

Both babies are growing well and moving loads. HG - i'm feeling movements already - they were just flutters initially but now they are turning into kicks - it feels great :)

And for the big gender reveal...................
















................................. they think one of each :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

They said twin B is defo a boy (and there was no mistaken his boy bits - haha). Twin A looks more like a girl but they said they couldnt say for definite. There was two experiences sonographers doing the scan and they both agreed. At first twin A was being shy and wouldn't open her legs - little madam! Eventually she did and they said there was no obvious scrotum and they identified 3 white parallel lines which apparantly is what you look for in girls. So the conclusion was twin B defo a boy and twin A probably a girl but they wouldnt like to say for definite.

We are over the moon :happydance: I can't stop looking at their pictures. They've both grown so much. 

I said right from finding out it was twins that i thought theyd be one of each. Their first scan pics showed that twin A had a flat forehead and twin B had a round forehead - apparantly the skull theory predicts one sex has one shape etc. When i compare their 13 weeks scans to their 19+1 week scans you can defo tell which is which. Theyve got to be one of each! What do you girls think?

I think i've managed to keep the pattern going with gender on the front page. Following on from chloe - girl (twin A), boy (twin B). TFSgirl - i'm predicting you will have a boy..... sharonfruit a girl...... berge a boy........ pops a girl....... fumbles a boy...... haylee a girl....... baby_dreams a boy :thumb up: - Alex - i promise i'm not trying to steal your psychic tendancies!! haha

We've ordered our Bugaboo travel system too :happydance: I'm so excited right now, i just want to scream haha

I've attach some pics for you all - Twin A at 13 weeks, Twin A at 19+1, Twin B at 13 weeks, Twin B at 19+1, My 19 week bump pic and the bugaboo we've ordered.

Phew - this is an extremely long message - sorry to bore you all!! Can you tell i'm all giddy?!?! :haha:

Right, i'm off to browse pink and blue things - eek!!

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

BnB won't let me post any attachments :nope:

x


----------



## Smile181c

You haven't attached the pics :haha:

But yayyyyy!!!! One of each!!! Instant family :cloud9: And you get to buy blue AND pink bits so you get a pick of everything going!! :rofl:

Have fun shopping!!


----------



## flapjack10

yay! :dance:

How amazing! Congrats BBH!

Yup Bnb is being rubbish today! :growlmad:

xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

yay for both :happydance:
on a side note... I was right :D LOL
congrats BBH!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks girls :)

BnB still won't let me use any attachments so i've added the pics of the scan yesterday to my avatar - hope you can all see

x


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH what fabulous news! Are you going to buy things for one of each and hope the scan was right? xxxxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

The boy the one on the bottom?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen - yeah, the little fella is on the bottom

Sharonfruit - i got the impression that they think she is a girl cos ive heard they can never say 100% with girls. She defo looked alot different to the boy down there and her dimensions are totally different - the boy has longer legs, the girl has a slightly bigger head etc. I'm gunna start buying for both - apparantly if you keep the receipts you can exchange clothes if the sex is wrong - anyone know if this is true? At least we wont have to wait until they are born - our next scan is 4 weeks on thrusday so could ask them to check it again?

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww they are precious, you are a very lucky mummy to be :hugs:
makes me want twins :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww thanks queen. It could be you one day :) I really do feel so blessed. To think i was worried i wasn't ovulating after long term pill use - it turns out i've ovulated twice in one month!!

x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Maybe! but I doubt it lol


----------



## flapjack10

It will be Miranda! :thumbsup: PMA! :)

So happy for you BBH! Any ideas on names?

xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

We have a few in mind but are keeping them hush hush!

x


----------



## sharonfruit

'apparantly if you keep the receipts you can exchange clothes if the sex is wrong - anyone know if this is true? '

I've actually never heard this but interesting!

most shops will exchange an item unless it has gone down in price in the sale anyways, I was planning on buying a few of both and the rest gender neutral as were on team yellow, then I was hoping to exchange the wrong sex when baby is born. x


----------



## flapjack10

I reckon if you explain the situation, most shops would exchange. They'll be more scared of a complaint. I used to work in a clothes shop and they were petrified of a complaint and would refund/exchange most things.

They're more scared of you than you are of them! :haha:


----------



## TFSGirl

YAY!!!!! A boy and a girl :dance: that is so absolutely exciting!!! Congrats BBH!!


----------



## nlk

thats so exciting BBH, congrats!

i bet you cant wait to get shopping now! you'll be so spoilt for choice!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh WOW! Awesome news and they look so precious in your avatar but I cannot WAIT for B&B to sort its sh*t out so we can see the large pics!!!

CONGRATULATIONS BBH!!! 

I would have thought that different shops might have different policies but maybe you can ask at the time of purchase and even if poss get them to annotate the receipt to that effect just in case? xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg bbh I'm so freaking excitied for u and hubby!! This is just amazing news you get one of each that sweet!! U are gonna have so much fun shopping oh wow ... I was right I said one of each Or if both same I though girls but I said 1 of each first yahoooo and we have def kept the trend going on front page that's cool.... Can't wait to see all ur pics but wat I can see they r adorable 

Xxxx yahooooo


----------



## sharonfruit

Chelsea when do you find out if you are team blue or team pink? x


----------



## Bergebabe

wow congrats bbh thats amazing - one of each, perfect!!! 

i cant upload my scan pic either boooooo

im going to ruin the theory though i think, as they reckon im having a little girl. although they wont confirm that this early lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww, Berge that's gorgeous!! I can't believe that the theme could be right all the way through!

X


----------



## pops23

BBH congrats that's amazing!!!! Boy and girl how perfect, so happy for you!

Berge, eeek! Enough said  xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh, so the boy could be Tori's? You two got BFPs the same time, right? xxx


----------



## pops23

I got mine a week later and am a few days behind berge, I would love a little boy though! Xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Ok now BnB is back on track again here are my photos as promised...

1) twin a at 13 weeks
2) twin a at 19+1 (girly)
3) twin b at 13 weeks
4) twin b at 19+1 (boy)
5) 19 weeks bump pic

x
 



Attached Files:







twins2 at 13 weeks 28.03.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6









twin A 19+1 scan blanked.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 9









twins3 at 13 weeks 28.03.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7









twin B 19+1 scan blanked.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 9









19 weeks.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 10


----------



## flapjack10

Wow thanks BBH :cloud9: xxx


----------



## joo

One of each!! Amazing! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

One of each, so cool!


----------



## TFSGirl

Sharonfruit>> I dunno my exact scan date yet, but I see my OB on the 17th then she will send me for my ultrasound to determine gender, eeeek! Likely the week or 2 after the 17th, I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

babybumphope- That's soooooooo exciting!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG BBH. They are just so completely and utterly precious! I would have been an emotional mess during that scan. :blush:


----------



## Aurora CHK

WOWWOWWOW I'm an emotional mess now!!! I think its seeing the AMAZING scans, then a pic of your bump, and realising that those precious little lives are IN THAT TUM!!! Like right now! Growing and sleeping and nestling. Squeeeaaakkkle! xxxxxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'll video tape lara kicking this weekend!


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, how 'bout that journal? Looks like you've got lots of stuff to put in there. :) :thumbup:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Bbh they are amazing and precious .... It's so cool to think u have two lil munchkins in there I love them I want to eat them up haha not really but oh so cute and check ur your bump it's beautiful! U look amazing oxoxox

Please oh please start a journal so we can all get crazy and stalk


----------



## joo

Hiya :hi:

Hope everyone is doing good :dust:

I've not really had much to say recently... anyway, I'm not sure if this is really appropriate, but this morning I heard someone refer to their *ahem* foo as a "sausage wallet"

It really made me laugh so just thought I'd share that inappropriate nugget.

xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Argh, that's nasteeeee! But admittedly hilarious. And have definitely heard worse!! Had a fun time with friends last night sharing stories from the playground of when you first learned about sex and all the associated 'activities' eg you thought 'blowjobs' must be a vile myth, but that 'mars bar parties' were probably happening as a matter of course every night of the week.


----------



## TFSGirl

Hahhaha sausage wallet, that is way gross and way too funny.
I'm gonna go way disgusting here and just let all you ladies know the "slang" terms I have heard for it by being around vile men all day long (admittedly not the guys I usually work with, but guys at other halls have got some rude rude terms)

-beef curtains
-badly stuffed taco
-axe wound
-ham wallet
-squish mitten
-catcher's mitt
-minge
-taco (just plain old taco)
-cooter
-holster 
-meat socket
-old man in a boat....

Yeah. So there you have it. Hah. Ugh.


----------



## pops23

Ha! These made me laugh out loud!! Men, they're gross! Xx


----------



## joo

TFSGirl said:


> -beef curtains
> -badly stuffed taco
> -axe wound
> -ham wallet
> -squish mitten
> -catcher's mitt
> -minge
> -taco (just plain old taco)
> -cooter
> -holster
> -meat socket
> -old man in a boat....

Beef curtains and old man in a boat :rofl: I'm just discussing these with my OH at the moment.

Aurora - mars bar parties :sick:


----------



## flapjack10

:rofl: Did anyone else in school used have boys go around asking girls if they were fridge freezers (frigid)? We did. How bizarre is that?

Boys: are you a fridge freezer?
Girl: no
Boys: slag!
Girl: eh? 

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Bahahahaha :rofl: this is hilarious 

I've got some for ya

Fudge bucket
Vag
Poonani
V-j-jay (sounds ver jay jay)
Muff
Muff burger
Pussy
Moot
flaps

Blah blah blah 

Oh funny


----------



## MommaAlexis

The only one I've heard not listened is a Nun, (pronounced somewhere between noon and nun. ) It's french slang for it and since we're a bilingual town the english kids stole it. Lol. Mommy and I had a stressful family reunion, we're just eating and watching a movie to try and relax. My very first kiss/boyfriend thing was killed by a drunk driver about three years back, and they started trash talking him and saying he was probably the drunk one, etc. Which was absolutely not true. And my cousins, mum and I were trying to change the subject and they just kept going. I ended up getting up and leaving, walking all the way downtown and calling my mom from a payphone to tell her to pick me up downtown. (My cell was dead and she had excused herself at that point). Some people just won't take a hint! Sigh. And my uncle got me in trouble for having my phone out during this convo. Like, I'm sorry, when did I turn two? Do not tell me what to do, I'm not your child, I'm not A child. Arrggghhh! So, we're now hiding with our hot chocolate and poutines lol.


----------



## Queen Bee.

hellooooo ladies! :)
How are all you lovely ladies? :)
I am good, had a great day yesterday, had a nice walk and visited the family.
today just sitting in watching the matches :) 
Oh! and baby nephew is home YAY! he is a medication for life, one of his kidneys is way too large, that's all MIL so far, but just happy he is home and well.


----------



## nlk

glad to hear your nephew is home safe and sound, QB :thumbup: and glad youre having a good weekend! im off to the zoo with three goregous little children today! excited!

alexis, sorry to hear about the sucky family reunion :nope: its so horrible when people just cant take the hint and drop something! glad youre ok though :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

oh have a good time nlk! Sounds like you will have an amazing day, anddddddd WOOT for 9,000th post! :happydance:


----------



## nlk

9000th! wow! next it'll be 10,000! thats a biggie!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

we are such talkative ladies lol


----------



## Hit Girl

QB, fantastic news your sweet little nephew is home. :)


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls, 

I have a viewing of a house on wednesday at some point.. so me and Keelan can have start settle, 

Im abit lost.. As seems I haven't been doing any OPK.. or doing my temping.. But I can't make out if im Past ovulation.. or during.. But i got abit excited.. as I see 2 Pink spots.. (noticeable) in my panty liner!.. So I'm not to sure.. if its me ovulation.. or if its implation.. :| from what i can make out.. ( by a calender) Is I ovulated.. on wednesday... but its too early for the implation? gahh confussed!xx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

alex sorry bout your reunion some ppl are just stoopid i say

QB yay for nephew coming home HIP HIP HOORAY!!

we are such a talkative bunch and i love it!!

sam hmmm im unsure to be honest .. i never had implantation bleeding with either of my bfps so wouldnt know when it comes or why so im not much help.. but i can help with PMA and hope like hell its IB and you get your BFP fingers crossed 

im off to my journal to upload a shit load of pics that i just took of all my goodies i have my my lil rainbow princess :):thumbup:


----------



## samanthax

I just checked my CM.. its medium, and sticky? /: x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Miranda, that's awesome!! So glad he's home!

Alex, interesting reunion! Some of my family is that way...which is why I avoid them. You just can't pick your family, huh??

Samantha, not sure...? FX it's IB!

Erin, I'm heading to stalk you noooow!!


----------



## starlight11

Hi ladies! May I join you all? I'm 25 years old, my husband and I have been TTC for 1 year and 7 months. We are currently on a wait list for a fertility clinic and have just recently decided to stop trying and just see what happens for a little while until we get into the clinic. 

This month, as of right now my period is 7 days late... I have TONS of symptoms (Food aversions, SORE boobs, cramping, lower back pain, moody, more acne than usual, feel sick to my stomach after I eat, lots of CM/discharge) however, I've taken a couple cheap HPT's and they have been negative. I'm still waiting around and see what happens but I'm starting to get super annoyed. As soon as we stop trying Aunt Flow decides to mess with my head or I could in fact finally be pregnant? 

Anyways... That's my story for now! :)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

welcome starlight!! we are a crazy chatty bunch and have loads of luck on the BFP front so good on you for finding us....

youve been trying for a wee while now havent you .... i so hope this is your LUCKY streak and you get your BFP your symptoms sound very strong and promising.... have you thought about going to get checked out at the Drs yet maybe even asking for blood tests?? i think that would be a great start especially since your witch is 7days late.... are you normally regular?? hmmmm 

ive got the works crossed for you hun and hope you enjoy your time here we are loads of FUN!!

oxoxox


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm sleepy lol!


----------



## Hit Girl

Lovely to meet you starlight! :hugs:

I'll be very interested to hear what happens with you. Are your periods usually regular?


----------



## Laura91

Hi everyone :wave:

Hi starlight :flower:

BBH - Yay for one of each! :happydance:

QB - Glad your nephew is home safe :thumbup:

As for me, nothing new, still forgetting to do my OPKs :dohh: did one on Thursday though and got nothing, not even a hint of a second line. I don't think I ovulated till around CD25 last cycle though so got some time yet :)

Had some really mean dreams lately, two nights in a row Iv dreamt that I had a baby - strangely a boy in both - who looked the double of my nephew when he was born. I hope this is a sign that this month could be lucky but who knows.

First day back at work today after a lovely week off and my desk looks like its been raided with the amount of stuff that's been piled on it :growlmad:

How is everyone? x


----------



## TFSGirl

I absolutely hate working straight days... OH and I have been talking a lot about whether or not we will have a second LO since I hate modified duties SO much. I dread coming to work every day, whereas I LOVE being on the trucks. 
I'm so not cut out for desk work kind of stuff. Blegh.


----------



## flapjack10

I had a dream that I had a hairy chest! I mean what the hell does that mean?!:haha:


----------



## Laura91

> I had a dream that I had a hairy chest! I mean what the hell does that mean?! :haha:

:rofl:!


----------



## nlk

flapjack10 said:


> I had a dream that I had a hairy chest! I mean what the hell does that mean?!

:rofl:


----------



## MommaAlexis

25 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







547451_379834655387230_100000820975512_955004_1320446374_n.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pops23

Beautiful bump Alex, you look gorgeous!!

Lizzy - WTF! ha ha! get that razor out girl!  

Hi Starlight! welcome and good luck with the TTC, fingers crossed for a BFP for you xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hi ladies. I did introduce myself a while back when DH and I were WTT, but as of today, we're officially NTNP, so I'm hoping to join in on the conversation a bit more now. :)


----------



## pops23

Welcome back! Xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thank you! We're out this cycle, as we used condoms over my fertile period, but AF is due in 5 days, so after that, it properly starts! Yay!!


----------



## samanthax

welcome, im sam.. we are ntnp aswell xx


----------



## flapjack10

GL with NTNP Mrsswaffer!

Xxx


----------



## dontworry

I was the one that mentioned the stalking because I had read it on Jenni's siggy! :( That's so upsetting if she really was banned, and I hope she's alright. If she updates at all on FB about getting a BFP or anything similar, someone should let us know so we can send good wishes! She isn't my friend on there... :(

Does anyone know what Katie is having? I haven't seen her around for a very long time but would love to update the front page with her stats. :)

BBH - WONDERFUL news about one of each! I've updated you, love! What a beautiful little bump you've got going! I would've imagined you bigger than that because of the twins but you're carrying so small and perfect. You'll be so round. 

Chels - I love your list of slang terms, LOL! I was having a conversation with friends about what they were going to teach their children to call their private parts, when Terr says for us it will be "Peen (for penis) and poon (for vagina)" LOL. I can imagine the conversations we'll be having with our children... my friend taught her son that nipple=ninny, ladybug=vagina and he doesn't know the term for penis yet lol.

Welcome to starlight! You'll have to let us know what happens in the coming days! 

And welcome OFFICIALLY to the group, Rebekah!  

Now lets see... I haven't had the chance to use my Conceive Plus yet because I left for the weekend to visit with my mama for Mother's Day, but plan to use some tonight! I am on CD 52 (OR 17 days late??) (and according to my phone, 33DPO LOL). I don't know if I should be expecting my period at all this month, and I keep getting BFNs so idk what's happening, yet again.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hehe! Thank you, lovely! :haha:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Jenni was banned? Did I miss something??


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hello ladies how we all doing?

Lizzy seriously u crack me up every time.... Bahaha hairy chest :rofl: love it 

Alex u are looking fabulous Hun! Loving ur sexy lady bump

Mrswafer welcome again but more importantly welcome to ntnp at last yipppeeee bring on BFF first time round you go girl!

This whole jenni thing is weird.. Maybe she left on her own accord in order to get away from the ppl stalking her ... Who knows ... But heres to wishing here well right?

Babe your cycles are seriously wack ...I'm not enjoying it for you... I so hope this conceive plus works a treat it's about time you got a bop I say .. Showering u in baby dust all over 

Ok I'm a bit off kilter here but did there used to be a Bruno on this thread? I thought there was and she just disappeared??? I'm lost

No clue bout Katie's gender soz, but I reckon Chelsea is havering a Girl wen do we find out........?? Which means I reckon Shar ur a boy and berge ur def a girl!!!

So I totally forgot to tell u all but guess wat???? I've gone froma c-cup to a d-dd cup woot toot yehaaaaaaaaaa ride em cowboys my hubby is loving it!!!

I'm having a lovely lazy day today and it's nice... It's cold brrrrrr starting to kick in with winter now damn it ...at least I have a bit of extra warmth haha bump pic is goin on my page....but I think I still have a popping that might be ready to happen but just hasn't yet!! (Twiddles thumbs) wonder wen it will happen hmm

Hope ur all fabulous and happy :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omgggg lol girls, boobs started majorly leaking lol. My bra is soaked lol!!


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG! That happens?????


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah it means everything's working properly, most girls don't get it til after thirty weeks, but considering how fast they got huge, .... Fail.


----------



## Hit Girl

Wowzers! How bad is the leaking?


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeeeek Alex! :wacko:

So, :bfn: on a FRER this morning not hugely surprised though. I'll wait a week or for some symptoms and test again or AF.

:)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Stopped now lol! The w hole inside of my bra was wet and it (ew!) Dripped when I touched my boob. Oiiiii. So fun lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww lizzy :hugs:
Still early!


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry about the leaking Alex! It hasn't happened to me...yet!


----------



## Sharris

:hi: ladies! Whew! I've been super busy! How is everyone?? I've been asked by two different friends to be a bridesmaid in their upcoming weddings, I've never been a bridesmaid before only a bride and one of the brides can't stick with a "theme" :shrug: 

hahaha I can't believe so many of you watched the SAME shows I did when I was younger! Some I watched a lot; Sharon, Lois & Braum's Elephant Show, Fraggle Rock, Sabrina, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Saved By the Bell, Clarissa, Blossom, Sister Sister, Hey Arnold!, Rugrats, Recess, and a million others I can't remember right now... I can't STAND most of the kids shows today.. my best friends little girl got in trouble for punching a kid at school (she's not normally violent) during a game, and she was at my house later that week, watching "Chowder" some weird little cartoon, and I was passing through the living room and when I started paying attention, I changed the channel... The main characters were being physically violent because they lost. I was astounded that it was even marketed to kids!

BBH- Congrats!!!! How awesome if they truly are one of each!! wee!
I was thinking it was one of each, but I'm too scared to say anything, I hate to be wrong lol! So far I've been right on all the ladies little ones.. just don't have proof haha!

Sharon, pops23, & any other team yellow ladies, you have inspired me, if I get preggo ever, I'm going to try my absolute best to wait to find out, I have been thinking about how neat it would be to be surprised with it! Also, I've decided I won't get mad at myself if I can't handle it and HAVE to decide lol.. I really don't know if I could make it without knowing! lol!

Jess yay the conceive plus!! I had a dream the other night that you got your bfp... I hope it turns out to be prophetic!! I don't normally dream about my online friends! Or my in person friends either for that matter lol!
Sorry if I missed anything!!

("You remind me of the babe"... 'what babe?' "The babe with the power"...'what power?' "The power of voodoo"... 'Who do?' "You do".. 'Do what?' "Remind me of the babe!")I'm watching Labyrinth lol


----------



## flapjack10

Yay! Labyrinth! :dance: magic :dance:

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LIZZY LOO ....im mad but its super early and you still got time YIPEEEEEEE!!

omg Sharris ive just written in your journal and im super excited for you to be bridesmaid 2 times yippeee.... but now that you have jsut said you are watching Labyrinth im even more excited i absouloutly love that movie so bad its awesome 

omg alex leaking boosom im scared eeeeeek


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I tested this morning...another stupid BFN. :growlmad: Also, BBs are much less sore. Maybe the witch is on her way? Ugh!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

nope annie i wont stand for it....... patience is the virtue my sweet just you wait ... witch is gone for 9 months i just know it


----------



## Queen Bee.

to all the ladies testing... I have read on some of the forums that some ladies did not get their BFP til the day of their AF, some even tested the day before and still got a BFN, but a BFP on the day of AF, so hold out hope! fingers crossed for you all! :flower:

Sadly AF already got me. I expected it though so not such a downer.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I own Labyrinth


----------



## Ezza BUB1

im one of those girls QB!! i didnt get my bfp till 2 days after my witch was due and my positive was sooooo faint!! so it happens i tell ya it really does..

booo to af for you my sweet but YAY for going hard at it this round woot toot!!


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :flower:

Alex - :shock: where did that bump spring from?! x

Mrsswaffer - welcome back :) x

Jess - I really hope you're 17 days late and not just skipping a period [-o&lt; x

Sharris - I have never seen Labyrinth (I don't think :wacko:) but that quote made me laugh! x

Lizzy & Annie - Sorry about the BFNs ladies! :hugs:

QB - Sorry about AF :hugs:

Sorry if I've missed anything else! x


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry about AF Miranda :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Sharris

:hugs: Sorry about the witch ladies... I've just finished mine last week and I'm waiting to try again I guess? lol Idk where we're at.. I want to try but it seems like a lot.. every one of my friends has kids it seems and most of them my age had children a decade or so ago.. sorry im kinda down about things today.. 

positive note, how's everyone else's day going?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sorry about AF Miranda! :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

Oh Sharris I hope your dream is prophetic as well!


----------



## Sharris

flapjack10 said:


> Yay! Labyrinth! :dance: magic :dance:
> 
> xxx

hahaha this made me laugh so hard.. i so read dance instead of seeing :dance: lol!


----------



## Aurora CHK

I bought the Labyrinth OST in December to listen to as a change to all the Christmas music as it seemed kinda Decemberish to me... Love that 'chilly dance' tune although the fiery creatures scare the bejesus outta me! Less scary though since I realised one of them was voiced by Danny John Jules AKA The Cat from Red Dwarf.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Modo! Friend!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Do any of you girls need one of those blanket things that goes in a carseat? It zips up around LO. Not sure if they make them around your areas, but I have a spare one. Anyone need one?


----------



## Ezza BUB1

ooh alexis arent you sweet..... i already have a couple but thanks a bunch anyways xoox


----------



## dontworry

Tested this morning and got a negative! Boooo. But oh well. As soon as I get my period, I'm temping and simultaneously using Conceive Plus. At least, this is the plan, but we'll see how it goes with my new schedule!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG wat a morning..... off we go to take my mumsie to the airport...... she says have you got your keys and i say YES...... shut the door behind me and stoopid me has only taken the car key ....... so i was like come on we have to go ill drop into david and get his key so i can get back in..... now i live in a 33 story high apartment block which you need keys to get to all the levels apart from ground.... how was i going to get the car.... dropped mum outside and nearly went out with her which would mean i can get back into the building .... race to the emergency stairs thinking i could get to the carpark level that way but NO they are locked..... eeeeek so i nearly asked an asain coupl to get me there with their keys but thought they would either have no idea wat im saying or just look at me weird... thankgod a man walks out of the switch room and he works for the building and got me to my car and then let me out of the carpark (coz you need a key for that too) so mum is on the side of the road with her bags and i pull up (not a great carpark kinda sat half way in the middle of the road coz just wanted to chuck her bags in) .... jump put leaving the key in the ignition ... now without my key i cant get back into my car coz the driver seat door handle doesnt work on the outside(must get this fixed) i stupidly shut the door and havent unlocked all the other doors soooooooo cant get back into the car .. its sitting in the middle of the road with the ignition ON and i ant do anything.... stnading there balling my eyes out with how pathetic i am and how stoopid i am and call david... mind you my phone doesnt work at the moment so had to use mums thankgod she was with me .... omg ive had a terrible day .... david came to the rescue with his keys .... he was a lil frustrated at my stupidity but damn it im pregnant and i cant help this ..... i feel so pathetic ...... all good now i got mum to the airport with plenty of time to spare and all is good now im at home and i dont want to do ANYTHING but feel sorry for myself 

on a happy note i hope everyone else is better than me today


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hello ladies, how are you all?
im ok, grieving.:( (some of you know from my journal)
But don't want to bring everyone down so I am going on a happy note here!
we have a new addition to the family as of yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







Howard 001.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2









Howard 002.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2









Howard 003.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dontworry

Miranda - I'm so sorry for your loss, lovely! :( 
What a beautiful little addition to your family... is it a boy or a girl? What did ya name it?! I want to cuddle it!

Erin - that is one CRAZY day, lady! Put your feet up and lounge around - you deserve it after a day like that!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Jess: We dunno yet! I forgot to ask. I named him Howard!


----------



## dontworry

Howard!? How CUTE! I would call him Howie lol. I've been staring at a picture of this tiny little puppy online all night (he's a Chihuahua for sale) even though I can never have him lol. He's just so tiny - a permanent baby! I love it. I did get to take Crook (my dog) on a walk at the lake today and he LOVED it! We never get to do that but I begged my friend and we went and picked up her pup (his name is Revenge lol) and we went and had a lovely evening walk!


----------



## Queen Bee.

oh sounds so nice!
You should look at the adoption centers for a chihuahua!
im sure you would find one there.


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs: Erin you silly moo! I bet you look back and laugh on how your scrambled preggo brain works. Bless ya!

Miranda - howard is sooooo cute! :)


----------



## TFSGirl

OMG ERIN!! That sounds like an awful awful day! :( Sorry

Miranda, so sorry for your loss hun. :hugs: Howard, however is very cute. I love hamsters, had about 18 of them when I was a kid. 

As for me, I am sooo looking forward to the weekend. Have an OB appointment today, just a checkup and talk about bloodwork from a couple weeks ago etc. And hopefully today we can set up an ultrasound to find out the sex of babe! :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Can't wait to hear when your ultrasound will be Chelsea!! x


----------



## flapjack10

Ditto! ^

xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks TFS.
cannot wait to find out the sex! :)
Do you know if Syrian hamster can have a female/male stay in the same cage?
I feel bad he doesn't have a lil buddy with him, I wanted to get him/her a mate.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey everyone - welcome to the new ladies :hi:

How is everyone today?

I'm having a lazy day. I think the twins must be having a growth spurt as all i want to do is eat and sleep! I haven't managed to pull myself off the settee yet.

Me and hubby went to look at nursery furniture yesterday. We have been so stressed with the nursery not being big enough for 2 cotbeds, a wardrobe and a set of drawers/changing unit. We kind of had decided that we would have to get 2 smaller traditional sized cots (which would just fit) but then we realised we'd be back in the same position in 18 months time once the babies had grown out of the cots - as 2 toddler beds wouldn't fit either :( Well - we think we have finally found an option! :happydance:

We had a trip out to ikea yesterday to look at the wardrobes - the nursery wardrobes in all the other shops just arn't big enough to store clothes for two babies/toddlers. We need something with lots of storage.

We have found a wardrobe which you can customise yourself on their computers. The one we have made is a 3 door wardrobe - in the first 2 doors are a shelf at the top, a full width hangin rail, another shelf further down and 2 large full width drawers. In the door at the end is 5 internal shelves for extra storage. All in all it works out at £212!! Thats much cheaper than the nursery wardrobes weve seen, not to mention bigger and much more storage. In fact, theres so much storage in there that we won't need the set of drawers we were planning on getting. And because of that, we can fit two cotbeds!! Yey :happydance: :happydance:

We have decided we like white furniture too. We've been disagreeing on colour schemes lately since finding out we are having one of each sex but when we walked into the entrance of ikea yesterday there was a showroom kitchen right in front of us that looked really gorgeous. The wall was painted a mint green colour and the kitchen units and floating shelves were white gloss - it looked soooo fresh. We both fell in love with it and i think we have decided to go for a mint and white colour scheme for the nursery. I have fallen in love with the whirligig interior range from Mamas and Papas - and i think it would match the mint and white colour scheme perfectly :) Hubby likes the gingerbread range too, which i think would also match. I have attached pics of the whirligig range and gingerbread range. Let me know what you think :)
 



Attached Files:







whirligig.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 6









gingerbread.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Smile181c

Maybe get one of each to differenciate between the two? Unless you want them to have matching bedding of course! In which case, I'm inclined to go towards the gingerbread theme just cause it's a bit more bright and fresh :thumbup:

I have NO idea what bedding I want :dohh:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thats a good idea chloe - we could get whirligig for the girl and gingerbread for the boy :) I love the cuddly toys that you can get in both ranges 

Everytime i come across dinosaur stuff i think of you! 

x


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh you have to link me to dinosaur stuff :haha: or monsters!


----------



## Beeble

Hello, 

I am new on here :) 

I am 24 and my OH and I started NTNP last month and I got a positive result however it ended in a chemical pregnancy. We decided not to let this get us down too badly, so we did the same again and currently I do not know if I am pg or not. Got an extremely faint positive on a blue dye test but it could be an evap as I am 3 days late and got a negative result on the first few days of missed AF. 

So yeh, I dont know where I fit in really but hope I am ok to post here so I can try to stay calm and informed about what is going on. So scared of another chemical pg. 

Anyway, hope to get to know you all! x


----------



## pops23

Love the furniture BBH, it's beautiful!! Ikea sounds like a winner for the nursery, and as you say they have the showrooms so you can get colour inspiration. I love decorating! xx


----------



## pops23

Hey Beeble, welcome! Pretty sure you will fit in here perfectly! :wave:

Have you taken any more tests? A couple of ladies on here didn't get a BFP until 3 days after AF was due so maybe try again. Fingers crossed for you! xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Ooooh gorgeous TFS! :thumbup:


:wave: Hello Beeble! Sorry about your loss the same thing happened to me last month too... :hugs: I'm also in limbo at the moment CD31 and no AF. Going to test on Saturday!

You're very welcome here. We're very chatty and hopefully can make you feel better about things!


xxx


----------



## Laura91

BBH - I like both bedding sets, like Chloe said, maybe get one of each :thumbup:

Hi Beeble :hi: sorry about your loss :hugs: I agree with Pops, try another test :) 

Hope everyone's okay, it's been quiet on here today x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi Beeble, the more the merrier around here, some of us are long term NTNP, others are well into their pregnancies, and some of us are also relative newbies to the 'gang' so its hard NOT to fit in around here, we are such a diverse bunch! Welcome, and massive good luck with your testing / sticking this month xxxxxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I wish I could do an ice cream shop nursery theme lol. Iiiif I had the money!!


----------



## sharonfruit

An ice cream shop would be pretty cool.

Hi Beeble :wave:

BBH - I like both of the nursery bedding, if it was me I'd have them matching because I'm a control freak like that, but one of each sounds perfect - I don't think I could choose between them! I saw some little twin baby oufits that made me think of you the other day, I can't for the life of me remember where they were - I think they were in Zara, have you looked at the baby clothes in there? They are so adorable, when I go in I want to buy everything but unfortunately they have hardly anything gender neutral. They have really cool stuff though, especially nice things for boys, like little coloured polo shirts and chinos and blazers - I know its hard to find trendy baby boys clothes!

Miranda - Sorry to hear of your loss, I popped over to your journal this morning. Hopefully Howard is cheering you up a little bit. You can't keep 2 syrians in 1 cage I am afraid! Dwarfs would be okay but Syrians are solitary animals. Keep an eye out on Freecycle to see if you can pick up a free cage anywhere, then you could just put them next to each other and they could chat through the bars? xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH - I found a pic!

https://static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/3/p/4873/519/512/4873519512_1_1_1.jpg?timestamp=1337070672047

How cute would this be for your little girl :haha:

https://static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/3/p/4873/501/620/4873501620_1_1_4.jpg?timestamp=1337070629646#1:620


----------



## flapjack10

They are so cute Shar! xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks Shar.
I wanted to be sure before getting another one.
He is cheering me up a bit, kinda bitter sweet?
sounds like a good idea, maybe get a female (if howard isnt already one lol) 
I never knew them to be solitary animals though, guess you learn something new everyday.


----------



## sharonfruit

Its weird, that Syrians are like that - even when they mate, you just put them together for DTD and then take them apart again! x


----------



## Queen Bee.

hmm will have to read up on them, wouldn't want anything to happen to my furbaby :)
Remember when we were looking up cages and the guinea pig cage was 50£? 
well we found a 3 tier cage with tubes, wheel, house... all for 35£ 
hubby even thought the sticker on it was lying he had to ask to make sure the price was right lol


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Oooh bbh everything u have found sounds fan-bloody-tastic ... I like both themes but I'm like Shar and would need them somewat matching whic kinda proves difficult wen u have one of each ... Good luck 

Bebee welcome sweet cheeks .... Here's hoping this lil lateness and soft pos are the start of ur bfp.... I was a late positive got mine 2days after ad was due and it was ultra faint so fingers crossed .... So so sorry bout ur loss it's never easy but u guys sound like a bub is all u want so it's onwards and upwards from here .... I know getting my second bfp after a loss helped me loads so showering u with baby dust xx

Umm Alex icrecream nursery sounds sooo cool but all I would want to do is eat it all up 

Howard looks so cute ...I had a bird and didn't know if it was a girl so I felt it was a boy and went with it like u ha

Tfs my day was a Corcker but all good now :) 

Love to all u lovelies xxx sorry if I missed anyhthing xxxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Sooooo.... Remember the bitch ex that was stalking me? She just showed up at our house to talk about the dog.... She was and is unable to take care of the thing so OH finally brought him here, but she hasn't seemed to have wrapped her head around that.... She thinks she can just come have visitation with the effing DOG! Not cool.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Wat the [email protected]£& is she for real??? Did you tell her to get stuffed and leave??

Your poor darling xoxox


----------



## TFSGirl

I told OH to tell her that but instead he took the dog outside with him so she could "see him" and they could talk about what OH and I will do with the dog while we are at work. Which is NONE of her business anymore because he's not her dog anymore! She was like "he could come to my house while you are at work"...... WHAT PART OF "There will be no visitation game being played with a DOG" DID YOU NOT UNDERSTAND?!


----------



## Hit Girl

Geez, TFS. That's a very douchey situation there. :(

But you know what's awesome? You're a SWEET POTATO! :thumbup:


----------



## Sharris

TFS- Sounds like that girl is completely off her rocker! She needs to let go and move on... :nope: 

How is everyone ladies?

DH and I are leaving tomorrow to go to Oklahoma to see his baby sister graduate Highschool... We're excited and I'm already having issues wanting to go to sleep! Hope everyone is well! TTYS! :dust:


----------



## nlk

TFS, she sounds delightful :wacko: id so tell her where to shove it!

hope you have a lovely time in oklahoma, sharris! how long are you staying there for?


----------



## flapjack10

TFS that's rubbish. She is such a knobjockey. Gaaaahhhh!

Hello to everyone else! I'm testing tomorrow morning! I will be CD33 and either 11-19 dpo :wacko: AF is due on Monday-Wednesday...

xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Eeeeek! Exciting morning ahead. Have you got tests on hand? (That's a really stupid question.)


----------



## TFSGirl

Thanks ladies, sometimes I just need to vent about the bullshit I go through with her, OH just has this dumb look he gives me and says shit like "I can't control what she does...." and I just want to effin' scream when he says that.... He can't control he coming to MY HOUSE unannounced?! Why the hell not?! Her kids weren't here!! That would be the ONLY reason she would need to come here; if her kids were here and there was a danger or illness etc. There is no damn other reason for her to come over. And yes, she does need to let the hell go and move on. This is her way of "controlling" him, something she has always always done and only one of the reasons he left her in the first place. I guess "bat shit crazy" would be at the top of that list though.

OH and I didn't speak to each other last night. He just lets her walk all over him and in turn she is walking all over me, and I won't have it anymore. She thinks she owns him and I'm just temporary, she has always thought this and always will think it. I don't know how many years we will have to be together before she realizes he's not going back to her. She gets this way every once in a while and flexes what she thinks is her big muscles and power over him, assuming that he will run after her. 

Anyway!! Yes HG!!! definitely a sweet potato! Yay!! And I had a dr appointment yesterday, and we had the baseline screening tests done and all looks so far so good. I have my anatomy ultrasound in 2 weeks, on May 31! Although apparently in Ontario they are looking to legislate not telling people the gender of their babies :-/ so I guess they won't tell me then. So we have opted to to a 3D ultrasound where they WILL tell you the sex of bub! Yay! So I can do that anytime after week 20, so likely the beginning of June, after I get my anatomy ultrasound :D


----------



## flapjack10

Hit Girl said:


> Eeeeek! Exciting morning ahead. Have you got tests on hand? (That's a really stupid question.)

Nope need to buy some today! :blush: First time by myself!

TFS - deffo vent! The only way to get back at her is to not let it get inbetween your relationship - much easier said than done!

Can't wait for your ultra sound pics!

xxx


----------



## samanthax

hey girls,

my cervix is still high, white CM 
im still having having few spots, but i felt werid... 
i felt like have a few butterflys in my tummy, and lightheaded ( i did go for a job interview yesturday wondering if it was that, i did get the job by the way woo) 
im getting pains in my boobs aswell so sore I couldn't touch them.. witch I have never had sore boobs 
oh and i have yellowish/creamy discharge 
good signs?
x


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats on the job, Sam!:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## samanthax

Thank you flapjack 

do you think these are good symptoms? or.. x


----------



## flapjack10

Sounds good for symptoms! I'm not much of an expert though sorry! :haha:

When are you testing?

xxx


----------



## samanthax

tuesday, thats when shes due 
x


----------



## flapjack10

FX for you hun! Let us know how it goes! :D

xxx


----------



## nlk

congrats on the job!!

sounds like it could be. FXed!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Soo unimpressed. Joel was talking to my daughter's half sister's momma, whining about how he had to skip a date because of work. WTF?? I'm working myself into the ground for the THIRD kid you bloody abandoned and you're dating? Ffs. He's just digging himself deeper and deeper into a hole.


----------



## samanthax

I have done two test.. and they are both negative.. So I'm not to sure, And also do you get period like pains aswell? Cervix is still high x


----------



## pops23

Hi lovely ladies!

So I had my scan this morning, all was great! Healthy bean, real wriggler, totally beautiful, I'm so excited now!! The telling people has begun, finally! Pics in my journal

Off to scotland now for the weekend for work, lots of love to all of you xxxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Congrats Samantha! I hope you get your bfp too!


----------



## flapjack10

MommaAlexis said:


> Soo unimpressed. Joel was talking to my daughter's half sister's momma, whining about how he had to skip a date because of work. WTF?? I'm working myself into the ground for the THIRD kid you bloody abandoned and you're dating? Ffs. He's just digging himself deeper and deeper into a hole.

At least he's consistent in his douchiness - you've got to give him that!

:hugs:


----------



## joo

Hey talkies! I've been MIA for a bit. Gutted I missed the Labyrinth chit chat. Hope everyone is ok?

TFS that woman sounds like a complete loon! :wacko:

Hey Beeble :hi: FX for you.

Pops - glad all went well at your scan, have fun sharing your news :happydance:

Been a bit fed up, maybe a little bit run down. I've got loads of sores in my mouth and feeling a bit crappy. Also giving up hope I will ever see AF again... 34 days off bcp and not even a sign of her yet. 

On a brighter note, I have missed you and I'm glad to be back! 

:dust: bambino dust to all x


----------



## Hit Girl

Great to have you back, joo! :hugs:


----------



## Sharris

nlk we were just planning on staying friday night, but after we got here and have hung out a bit, we might be staying tomorrow night as well lol the lady we're staying with invited us to stay again so we could go do something after the graduation ceremony... :shrug: i don't mind either way, it's my husbands father and his other kids, and since my DH only found him last year (he got to meet his dad on fathers day) im alright with it whenever he wants to spend time with them... they way I figure, it'd be easier to stay one more night than plan a whole other trip for one night again :haha:

How's it goin ladies?
FX all you girlies that haven't seen the witch yet!! Hoping she's gone into hiding for a long while!! :dust:


----------



## samanthax

the witch got me :(


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry Sam! :hugs:

Hope you feel better joo - I really sympathise coming of BCP is horrible, but worth it!


Another BFN on a FRER, but it's ok I get to have one drink tonight! - which will be needed trust me! Also it's probs best to give my body a break after MC!

xxx


----------



## joo

Sorry the witch got you Samantha :flower:

Thanks Flapjack. I'm sorry about your MC, sounds like you deserve that drink so you bloomin' well enjoy it! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry about the BFN Lizzie xx



> lthough apparently in Ontario they are looking to legislate not telling people the gender of their babies :-/

Why?!

Tori yay for telling people - are you gonna do a fbook announcement? I'm quite excited to do it after my hols! X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I announced on facebook at about 18 weeks. I didn't really want to but somebody had written something on my wall saying 'hope you and your babies are ok' - I felt I had no choice once all the suspicions began!

X


----------



## sharonfruit

Awh as if someone wrote that on your facebook! I'd be mad!!! x


----------



## joo

Oh wow! I was just getting ready for bed and the witch landed. Little bit disappointed but also relieved as thought I'd be waiting forever. So if I get full red flow tomorrow that should be my cycle day 1? Am I on the right track? Xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Dam it I keep thinking I've posted and then come back and nothing argghhhgg. 

So sorry my sweet lizzy but with ain't here yet so boooooyah ye still in da game 

So sorry Sam get fit n ready go start bonking ur brains out this cycle fingers crossed

Yahooooo my lil tori pops I'm still on cloud nine for u ...r u doing fb announcement its fun 

Bbh omg that would have made me pissed even though they were thinking of u but they didn't think.of u properly argggh

Jooo yay for getting proper started let's hope its short n sweet wait xx
Love ya all xo


----------



## flapjack10

Joo yesterday was CD1 for you as that's the day she landed, I think! Now it's time to get rid of her ASAP and staring doing the baby dance of love as much as possible! :D

Thanks I had strawberry daiquiri! Yum yum! Then back onto the water because i'm trying to mend my ways! 

My twin nieces were there last night and I got to hold one of them!

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Depends on the time hub, some people say after 4pm class the next day as CD1 but I would class it as the same day - up to you!


----------



## flapjack10

Ahhh I did not know that. Hmmm yeah I'd still class as CD1... :)


----------



## joo

It was about 11:30pm so it's a close one. Today it's like proper AF. I will go with CD2 today. Thanks for the advice lovelies.

Strawberry daiquiri is one of my faves, I would say mmmmmm but not at this time in the morning. How old are the twins? Love cuddling little babies <3


----------



## flapjack10

They're nearly 6 weeks old, but they were 8 weeks prem so they're teeny tiny! :cloud9: I love them they're so funny - all the faces they make!

xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Sharonfruit>> with regards to why they are deciding to stop telling people the gender of their babies, the way it was explained to me is because apparently people in the US are generally sue-happy and it is trickling into Canada as well, apparently when people get the "wrong" gender try are trying for litigation :-/.... One family at my Dr's office was told they were having a boy and it turned out to be a girl and the mother was apparently "devastated" and super pissed about it.... Which boggles my mind; if you have a healthy baby, why should you care?? Anyway, that's what they are saying. 

Also, I was told elsewhere (thus not quite sure of the accuracy) that because you can sometimes determine the gender at 18/19 weeks and in Canada you can abort at a clinic up to 20 weeks, if you got the gender you didn't want you could abort it.... Which I really fucking hope is just someone's way of being dramatic by saying that, because if not that is so messed up.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Only 99 days to go!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

My friend was told she was having a girl, and had a boy. It was devastating to her, as she had bonded with her baby girl...and now had a boy that was unfamiliar to her. Doctors said it wa very common - like mourning a death really. Combined with post partum hormones, it was very difficult for her. She's fine now, but it was very sad to watch her go through.


----------



## pops23

That's given me a million reasons to stay team yellow, that way it's a lovely surprise either way! I can imagine how difficult it must be for someone if you think you are having one aec and end up having another and have bonded with the baby as you say 

I suppose even doctors get it wrong sometimes! Xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm still fostering baby boy dreams in the back of my mind even though I'm bonding with her as a girl to prevent that happening. So I snoop through the boy section for clothes a lot haha! :)


----------



## Hit Girl

TFS, that is just AWFUL!!! I really can't understand some people. 

I don't think there's any doubt in my mind that what we saw a month ago were boy bits. In fact, I saw them again just a few days ago at the obs. Definitely no pecan nut there.


----------



## pops23

I've started looking at clothes now and I have to say baby boy clothes are ADORABLE!! So much gorgeous stuff, if I have a little man he's going to be super well dressed xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

I need to look where you're looking, Tori. The selection available here is slightly underwhelming.


----------



## pops23

I've been looking in Zara, they do little straw trilbys for baby boys, so gorgeous, I'll have a look later and post some links to your journal xxx


----------



## Laura91

Morning ladies :flower:

Pops - Glad everthing went well at your scan :thumbup: Have fun telling people! x

Sam, Joo - Sorry AF came :hugs: x

FJ - Sorry about the negative :hugs: But strawberry daiquiri yum! x

Alex - Yay for double digits! x

How's everyone else? x


----------



## MommaAlexis

It sometimes boggles my mind how hard eminem has faught for his kids to have a good life.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey everyone. Hope you are all ok.

I must admit, when i go shopping for baby clothes im always more drawn to the girly stuff. I don't think theres as much choice out there for boys!

Me and hubby have been looking at nursery stuff again today. I think we have finally decided on the Millie and Boris range in Mamas and Papas. We are going to buy the feature wallpaper from there (its a taupe colour with pale ivory/cream stars). We are gunna paper one or two walls where the cotbeds are going then paint the other 2-3 walls a pale ivory/cream colour and put the Millie and Boris border up. Its so lush :)

Here is the link to all the stuff.... (don't worry, we won't be paying full price for everything. Going to try to find stuff for cheaper on ebay!)

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/millie-boris/2659/page-1/sort-0/format-grid/size-medium

What do you all think? I think it fits perfectly with having girl/boy twins. We plan to put the big cuddly Millie in the girls cot and the Boris in the boys! :thumbup:

x


----------



## pops23

I've been looking at the exact same range today as its gender neutral! Totally gorgeous xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Its really lovely, BBH. Have you seen Next's Bunny & Ted range? Its very similar!

Did you have a look in Zara at their baby boy's clothes? x


----------



## dontworry

I had the most realistic baby dream last night, more realistic than any I've ever had! If you're on FB you'll see I posted about having a "I didn't know I was pregnant" type of dream, and it was exactly that! In the dream I had been drinking a few nights before and one night in bed I just gave birth, and nobody knew I had this baby so I was trying to think of ways to explain to people... I was cuddling him (twas a boy!!) and breastfeeding (something I've never done in a dream before!) and I even yelled at someone in the dream for putting him in his carseat wrong. I woke up feeling so freaking empty. First words out of my mouth to Terr were, "I want to go back to sleep, where I have a baby..." and he was like "Huh??" lol. So freaking sad.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi lovelies sorry I've een MIA my sis is here so been hanging out bought loads more goodies....got more pretty dresses and a bunch of singlets, some more onesies socks etc and I also bought my first lot of nappies and baby wipes in bulk whoopie

Also got chatting to a lovely lady And was saying how I.wanted to get a nappy disposal unit, she said def don't bother as once its full u still gotta empty it and then its heavy and annoying so I guess that's told Me not to bother 

Bbh ur nursery theme looks fab and very good both bubsi think good job 

Xxxx love ya all
Ps I'm miserable and have the flu boooooo :(


----------



## flapjack10

Poor Erin! Hope you feel better soon and have your lovely hubby looking after you :awww:

BBH that nursery stuff looks gorg!

Jess - I seriosuly hate dreams like that :hugs:

xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Any of the preggos had anything they think might be or know to be round ligament pain? I have had strange pains in my pelvis the last 2 days, and I have been walking a TON, and everything I have read has said round ligament pain can occur after a lot of activity, but it doesn't seem to be in the right spot....


----------



## Hit Girl

Yes, that sounds like round ligament pain to me. I have had weirdo feelings/pain in my pelvis and I asked my obs about it. She said that everything is loosening up down there and that's what's causing it. Not surprising after a lot of walking. i don't know about your pain, but mine has sometimes felt quite low down, like either side of my hoo-ha. Totally normal apparently. Is this the sort of thing you've been feeling?


----------



## Hit Girl

No one has posted all day it seems. Where is everyone?

I'm cold, alone and frightened here all by myself. :haha:


----------



## pops23

HG!! I'm here to warm you up and take away your fear! :cold::help::flasher:

just a few smilies to make you chuckle!

It has been very quiet lately, hope everyone is ok! xx


----------



## Hit Girl

Hahahahahaha!!! Yes, definitely worked! Especially the flasher. :haha: Thank you Tori. :)


----------



## TFSGirl

It has been quite quiet the last couple of days... and I've been quite bored out of my tree at work haha. Long ass days sitting here at a desk... I'm definitely not used to it and not a fan of it.

HG, yes that sounds quite like my pain, although it sometimes feels like it's right in the middle of my pubic bone, and even into the bum part. My chiro sems to think it's my pubic symphysis shifting. Ugh. Oh well, all part of the deal :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey ladies!
How are you girls?
I'm just awake slept in today lol
Going to visit baby Jayden for the first time today :) im excited! YAY!
I cannot believe we haven't see him yet, we did finally get to see hubby's cousin's 5 month old baby finallyyy, she is adorable, so good you barely even heard a peep outta her the whole time we were there. It was great seeing hubby hold her, he just looked so great with her I know he wants one!


----------



## pops23

Welcome!  xxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Ohhhh Miranda! That sounds so lovely! 

:cloud9:

It has been mighty quiet in here recently girls!

Still no AF or BFP for me and I'm on CD37. Siiiiiigh! Anyone want to join me in dancing the TTC Limbo!?

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Tfs I haven't had wat u are saying but I felt a weird pop recently and got checked out and drs said its all stretching and making room for bubs all over..... My ob today said it was to do with ligaments shifting also ..... Especially under the ribs and apparently ribs can move quite lot especially in my sort of period of pregnancy round 22-24 weeks so keep that in mind also..... I would say hg is right but if ur concerned just call the drs just to be sure...hope ur well

So freaking quiet here lately hg I am here now but it's late now and I feel I missed the boat on making you warm, fuzzy and loved but I'll throw in a big fat boobies :holly: and a coo :mamafy: just for shits and giggles xox

Tori I love ur flasher Bahahaha 

Qb have fun seeing the lil one and I bet your hubs lookd amazing holding a wee bub I can't wait to see my hubby with one let alone our own xoxo

Much love to he all

Oh ps had checkups I. All good after a scare wi high blood pressure but all good and stuff but I'm miserable with my flu ....woe is me I need some sweet sweet love from all of u xoxo


----------



## pops23

Guys I swear I did not do a random post saying welcome which seems to have popped up from me! how strange!! xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

lol pops that is so weird lmao. I got a random text the other day from my best friend saying "Thanks for asking, beautiful!" and I hadn't said anything to her, and she hadn't sent thtat text to me either... lol


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yay seen Jayden! oh he is precious!
got a picture of hubby holding him and everything might upload pictures to my journal :D
was just minding him for an hour til MIL picked him up.


----------



## flapjack10

Ohhh yes pic please! :)



pops23 said:


> Guys I swear I did not do a random post saying welcome which seems to have popped up from me! how strange!! xxx

Weird!:wacko:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Doctor's appointment in sn hour, weeee. I'll be active again when I switch to part time next month. Home stretch, girls!!


----------



## flapjack10

GL at the docs Alex!

xxx


----------



## pops23

Just saw the pics on Facebook QB, so cute! Xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

hubby looks half asleep. he only just woke up :haha:


----------



## TFSGirl

I FEEL half asleep lol and I have been up since 5 am.


----------



## flapjack10

Urrrgh I couldn't sleep last night. When I eventually fell asleep I had awful dreams! :coffee: I keep yawning in work and have done hardly anything today!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm being bad and I don't care!! *puts on her brand new high heels for the day*


----------



## Queen Bee.

lizzy: :hugs: I have been having bad dreams lately too! it sucks.


----------



## TFSGirl

I haven't done a damn thing either, except walk around bored then come back to the computer. I am counting down the minutes until I can go home. What a long ass day.


----------



## flapjack10

'Snot fair!

Ahhh well the sun is shining and it's nearly the weekend! I'm off work on Friday and I'm going to visit my baby twin nieces! :thumbup: 

:mail: My beautiful dress that I ordered for a wedding in August has arrived and I'm going to try it on when I get home!

You guys will have to help with the putting together of the whole ensemble!

xxx


----------



## joo

I've been off work today and it's flown! How come time doesn't go this fast at work?? Flapjack have you had any AF/pg symptoms at all? Are your cycles regular? x


----------



## TFSGirl

Joo, I hear ya!! I had a 4 day weekend and it was over so fast!!! Now that I am working, time is slinking by... I just want to go home.


----------



## joo

4 day weekends should be THE LAW! I'd even be happy with 3 days lol


----------



## TFSGirl

I currently get regular 3 day weekends, but that is after 4x11 hour days... I would MUCH rather be on the trucks working 24 hour shifts with only 1-2 days off in between. I am so NOT a day shift desk job kind of a girl. I am trying to make the best of it, but holy smokes.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Tfs I swear were the same person lol. I work tge same shifts at a desk job and want my trainer job back but they wont let me cause its too much standing lol


----------



## TFSGirl

OMG, Alex, isn't it brutal?!? I just want to do REAL work... ugh.


----------



## TFSGirl

Our dog ate my flippy floppy :( my comfy wonderful squishy sole sanuk comfy ones :(


----------



## Ezza BUB1

pops23 said:


> Guys I swear I did not do a random post saying welcome which seems to have popped up from me! how strange!! xxx

. Babe are u sure u weren't saying 'welcome' to hg for making her feel warm and not scared?. Hahaha



TFSGirl said:


> lol pops that is so weird lmao. I got a random text the other day from my best friend saying "Thanks for asking, beautiful!" and I hadn't said anything to her, and she hadn't sent thtat text to me either... lol

Bahahaha :haha:



Queen Bee. said:


> Yay seen Jayden! oh he is precious!
> got a picture of hubby holding him and everything might upload pictures to my journal :D
> was just minding him for an hour til MIL picked him up.

 yippeeee I bet it was wonderful!! Please I wanna see pics I'm heading to ur journal to see if u have uploaded xo

Hahaha I kinda wish I was working ....I'm so bored!! I haven't worked since sept ... Mainly coz I didn't want to get a job coz then it would have meant I would have had to stay in the uk,..... So that bit worked but now I didn't get one here coz I am up the duff and it wouldn't have been worth it..... I'm just bored can't wait for my pretty lil pink princess to get here and then I def won't be bored yippeee!!

Lizzzzy :test: damn it dooooo it


----------



## Hit Girl

Lizzy, re: your outfit/ensemble would LOVE to help! Where did you order your dress from? ASOS? ModCloth? 

TFS, I'm sorry your pup ate your flip flop. I hope all will be forgiven soon. :blush:

Alex, let us know how you go at the docs.

Erin, that flu of yours needs to bugger the hell off. NOW. How much longer is your sister there for?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Just tons of paperwork, then at work I've been waist deep in error codes all day!! it took me an hour to fix ONE account ugggg.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hg ....sis is here till sat then I'm all alone during the day as of next week whilst hubby is at work so can Skype any time yippeeeee xoxox

Alexis I hope ur dr goes well too


----------



## TFSGirl

Uhhh... So... Does anyone else feel like their OH's penis feels MUCH larger when you're pregnant...?? :blush:


----------



## Hit Girl

TFS, yeah it sounds like *Symphysis pubis dysfunction (SPD)*. I think I have a bit of that. As for the fella feeling huge, we haven't been allowed to 'go there' yet, but I can imagine it would feel WAAAAY bigger because there is far less room for anything down there now, and it's not exactly going to get any roomier.

Erin, for purely selfish reasons I'm looking forward to your sister leaving. :haha: But in all seriousness, I hope you guys are having a fantastic time together. Have you managed to get much more shopping in, or has the flu been getting in the way?


----------



## flapjack10

joo said:


> Flapjack have you had any AF/pg symptoms at all? Are your cycles regular? x

Nope I don't think so! I've been tired, but that could just be my lazy-itis! :)



Ezza BUB1 said:


> Lizzzzy :test: damn it dooooo it

I will Saturday! :thumbup:



Hit Girl said:


> Lizzy, re: your outfit/ensemble would LOVE to help! Where did you order your dress from? ASOS? ModCloth?

pinupgirlclothing.com https://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/bp-alika-gn.html

The UK supplier was sold out of my size, so I had to order from the US. I thought it would be a nightmare, but it came in two days and no customs charges :thumbup: It fits me sooooo well! I love it!



TFSGirl said:


> Uhhh... So... Does anyone else feel like their OH's penis feels MUCH larger when you're pregnant...?? :blush:

:rofl: Oooop I'm scared for when this happens! It's already pretty big! :haha:


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG! I love love love Pinup Girl Clothing!! That dress is divine!


----------



## TFSGirl

OMG, have you ladies read the "Funny/embarassing labour stories" thread in the Birth & Labour section? I'm at my desk at work crying from laughing so hard and trying to do it silently lmao. There are all the big Chiefs here at work today, and THE head Chief walked in on me... lol good thing he is a nice man.


----------



## DanyB

Hey! I'm 26 years old and husband thinks we are NTNP but I personally am TTc :) 

AF is late, negative test, totally baby crazy ... Haha 

Baby dust !


----------



## pops23

We've only DTD a couple of times and I totally know what you mean! Although I don't think it's that hubs penis has become massive, more that Ive become really really tight! He he, it's like being a virgin all over again! Xx


----------



## pops23

Hi DanyB, fingers crossed for a positive test really soon! Xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

pops23 said:


> We've only DTD a couple of times and I totally know what you mean! Although I don't think it's that hubs penis has become massive, more that Ive become really really tight! He he, it's like being a virgin all over again! Xx

I know, right?! It's crazy! OH just laughs because I'm always asking him "why are you so big lately?" in the middle of sex hahaha


----------



## TFSGirl

Alright ladies!! Have my anatomy ultrasound on Thursday May 31 at 3pm, and then I will have my gender scan on Tuesday June 5 at 2pm!! Yay!! :D


----------



## Hit Girl

Wowzers TFS! That isn't far away at all! :) What gender are you vibing right now?

Don't be surprised if you catch a glimpse of the gender at the anatomy scan. :haha: We didn't have a separate gender scan, we just found out during the anatomy one. So excited for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## TFSGirl

Well, OH's mom thinks it's a boy, and she is usually right lol and I have been thinking boy all along, but we shall see! OH says it's a girl, but then when his mom said boy that was what he thought too.

I normally wouldn't have a second scan, but since they are trying to make it illegal for the techs and doctors to tell the gender, there are a lot of places who just won't tell you at all, so I am going to the medical one for my anatomy scan, and to the non-medical for gender scan :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Ah ha! I see. That explains it. :)

I think I shall guess boy too. Probably because of you and OH's mum. Maybe it's because your tickers are blue. Gah, I don't know... :haha:


----------



## TFSGirl

:haha: yeah I guess that totally trips people out... I just liked the blue better than both the pink and the green...


----------



## joo

I think girl! But not long until you find out!! eeeek so exciting =D xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yay TFS girl- hope your scans go good!


----------



## dontworry

Guys, my period was a total no-show this past month. Looking at my dates, I haven't had one since 3/24. Last test was like a week ago or so and it was negative, so I might test again tomorrow. I thought I was starting last night because I had a little brown/pink tint when I wiped, but nothing all day today. It's so ANNOYING. 
Everyone at work keeps joking with me because they know I want babies and don't have any! And Terr has become obsessed with the Conceive Plus and getting pregnant lol. My mind has been so chaotic I feel like I haven't been thinking about it much lately, which is such a nice break honestly! But its also terribly frustrating at the same time! :( GAHHH!


----------



## Hit Girl

Geez Jess, that IS very frustrating. You know what my advice is well and truly by now, so I won't say it again. :haha: :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

I know, I know, Mama Bear!  I just don't WANNA! Lol

I'm not very proactive with my whining, am I?


----------



## MommaAlexis

I hate my job. I hate my job. I hate my job. 
They switched me off of my manager Chris' team, (which you all know I ADORE!). Since being switched from his team TWO DAYS AGO. I have been written up three times, taken off french, taken of english verifying and am now not working for the cell phone company I've worked for for a year, and am dialing for XM radio. Also, they changed my shift so that I have to find another ride. 

FUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Hit Girl

dontworry said:


> I know, I know, Mama Bear!  I just don't WANNA! Lol

I wish I was there because I would definitely go with you.


----------



## DanyB

I am so glad it's the weekend for me. Giving myself a break. Got obssessed with POAS and it left me discouraged. No baby brains this weekend. Time to pamper me! How is everyone..?


----------



## Hit Girl

Sounds like a great plan, Dany! Welcome to our awesome group. :)

All good here. My bellybutton is getting close to becoming an outie. (Not that anyone really cares about that. :haha: ) It's pissing down with rain here so I haven't really done much. Amazing how unproductive the rain can make you. I've been looking on ModCloth for a few hours, debating whether to get these dresses or not (not maternity). Yes, as you can tell I've been FLAT-OUT all day. God, how pathetic am I?

What have you been up to today?


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi there dani pleased to see u have found our crazy fun group u will get comfy in here with us no doubt.....enjoy ur non baby thinking weekend 

Jess I wonder wats going on with ur cycles u poor darling .... I agree with hg and would tots come with u if I were closer xxx I do however say :test: again please

Alex I feel for u sweetly coz u were so much loving work but now I bet u can't wait to get out of there poor u xxx

So I found a love for macaroons omg they r so scrumptious nom nom nom yummy


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hg my sweet sweet angel.....its been pudding down with rain here allllllll day too coldest day in four years brrrr and coldest day in May in the last 12yrs I'm so cold and need bear hugs from u grrrr and brrr xxx


----------



## Laura91

Morning ladies :wave:

TFS - I read the "Funny/embarassing labour stories" thread the other day, I was also laughin in the middle of work, on my own :rofl: Im gonna say girl to keep the front page going :haha: Since BBH's twins are #1 = girl & #2 = boy it's still runing boy, girl, boy, girl etc :happydance:

Welcome Dany :flower:

Jess - What is that bloody BFP winkwink:) / witch doing? What CD are you on now then? Could yesterdays spotting be IB??

Tonight I have to go to my cousins wedding (only the party part) and be nice to relatives I don't like :growlmad: I think I might just get a bit drunken and then it won't matter if anything mean slips out :winkwink:

How is everyone else? x


----------



## FluffyKid

Hi, ladies!

Dontworry, I haven't had AF since two weeks after your last one! Mine was 4/7 (after waiting 46 days!), and I'm still waiting for it to show up.

I did HPT on Sunday and yesterday (CD 43 and 46) and both BFN. :(

Do you FEEL pg? Or do you think it may just be a wonky cycle for you?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I had a girly night in last night with a couple of girls from work, and told them DH and I just aren't using anything. They were excited. :) We were meant to be watching 'Friends With Benefits', but chatted all the way through it. I love nights like that! :p


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ooh I forgot TFS I say girl tooooo I'm getting that vibe ....don't know if I just have girl on my mind coz of ny lil lady or if its just a vibe but here's to keeping the front pg going xxxxxxx


----------



## DanyB

Hit Girl said:


> Sounds like a great plan, Dany! Welcome to our awesome group. :)
> 
> All good here. My bellybutton is getting close to becoming an outie. (Not that anyone really cares about that. :haha: ) It's pissing down with rain here so I haven't really done much. Amazing how unproductive the rain can make you. I've been looking on ModCloth for a few hours, debating whether to get these dresses or not (not maternity). Yes, as you can tell I've been FLAT-OUT all day. God, how pathetic am I?
> 
> What have you been up to today?

:flower: Hit Girl, this is a stinking awesome group.... Wondering when it'll have to start a new thread! Itll take me forever to go through 900 pages ;)
I'm spring cleaning this weekend! Woot! Maybe go get my eyebrows waxed or something.... I love 4 day weekends! 
I like mod cloth! My sister in law showed me that website! I never bought anything from it yet...are sizes pretty accurate?


----------



## MommaAlexis

OMG, Soooo I found out I can take sick leave/stress leave for up to 15 weeks before mat leave and it WONT affect how much I get paid or how long for maternity leave. Stress leave is so ridiculously easy to get as a telemarketer ( we get yelled at all day... It's kinda obvious) Which means, I don't actually have to keep working. I have less then 15 weeks until mat leave!! *exhales greatly* Doctor's appointment, get here soon!!! Hehe. If I get on sick leave before they can mess me around too much more, they can't fire me. Lol... Where there's a will, there's a way!! I found a way to keep my income !


----------



## dontworry

Lexi babe, are you doing okay? I just read a status saying you needed a ride to the hospital?? Are you feeling okay? :( :hugs:

Fluffy - I don't feel pregnant at all, but with my mind so erratic at this time, I really probably wouldn't feel any different. :( I have a horrid sinus infection right now, too, so that's making me wake in the night and feel super sick. BLAH! I did test this morning again and got another negative, but if the pink I got on the toilet paper a few days ago was Implantation Bleeding (which I doubt... highly...), then I wouldn't be getting a positive for a while! 

Erin & Hit Girl - COME TO ME AND DRAG ME TO THE DOCTOR!


----------



## MommaAlexis

yeah just throwing up a bunch at work so decided to go in early, get it over with


----------



## MommaAlexis

Will note my blood pressure and weight gain are apparently exactly where I should be! :)


----------



## dontworry

Yuck yuck, poor thing! Throwing up has to be the worst. My friend has a vomit phobia, so when I threw her a bachelorette party, she drank a ton and then wanted to barf but she couldn't so she just sat there dry heaving repeatedly, and then went into a panic attack because she couldn't barf to feel better. It was the WORST NIGHT EVER lol. Thankfully I hadn't drank much so I could take care of her, and then had to tend to her husband (who had attended because she doesn't have many friends) who was ALSO having a panic attack!


----------



## mrsswaffer

What a couple!! :wacko:


----------



## dontworry

You're tellin' me!  Love them to bits but they are something else!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Got sick leave!!!


----------



## joo

Hit Girl said:


> My bellybutton is getting close to becoming an outie. (Not that anyone really cares about that. :haha:

I have a bit of a fascination wit belly buttons... I always wonder when do they pop and when so they go back to normal? lol


MommaAlexis said:


> OMG, Soooo I found out I can take sick leave/stress leave for up to 15 weeks before mat leave and it WONT affect how much I get paid or how long for maternity leave. Stress leave is so ridiculously easy to get as a telemarketer ( we get yelled at all day... It's kinda obvious) Which means, I don't actually have to keep working. I have less then 15 weeks until mat leave!! *exhales greatly* Doctor's appointment, get here soon!!! Hehe. If I get on sick leave before they can mess me around too much more, they can't fire me. Lol... Where there's a will, there's a way!! I found a way to keep my income !

my place has a bit in the contract to say thet can start maternity leave early if they like. I'd love to go off before mat (i have similar job on phones where i get shouted at all day) but they'd just make me take my maternity earlier :-/


----------



## TFSGirl

I have pregnancy leave that I am allowed to take, up to three months before I am due, plus the year maternity leave. I was contemplating taking the pregnancy leave then starting my maternity leaver early if they kept me at my other modified duties job, because it was absolutely horrendous there. If I had had to stay there I would have definitely taken that option, but what I am doing now is much better. Boring, but the atmosphere is better and they are more lenient with me about when I leave. I don't need to beg to leave after being out of the house for 12 hours then contend with 2.5 hours driving time to get home.


----------



## MommaAlexis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxRYq-UKwAY 


:)


----------



## TFSGirl

OH is driving me completely bonkers. Absolutely cannot stand him today.


----------



## dontworry

Lex, you are so cute with that bump! And look, you have your own little space to decorate and make it your home!! I'm so happy for you. :)

Chels, beat him! My mom just suggested to me that I beat Terron because I am sick and now have to take care of myself, whereas when Terr is sick, the world is ending and I must make all meals for him and do everything short of wiping his ass. GRRRAWR!


----------



## DanyB

I got a BFN this morning and I have started to spot tonight. :cry: I was so hopeful this Month but I suppose I should have known better. It takes more than one month of trying to get Pregnant. Perhaps this just wasn't my time yet. More time to prepare, I suppose..... *sigh* :nope:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Alexis u look fab ..... Love ur lil nook with all ur goodies, and u look so good bump and new hair cut nice work.

Chels I agree ,,,,, belt him good and proper hahaha men web they r sick the world is ending ...man flu is the worst but wen we r sick we have to deal with it and get over it quick smart arrrrgh

Dany I'm sorry for ur bfn..... Keep p ur positive thoughts and onwards to ur next cycle.....it'll come you just gotta let it. Xoxoxo

Xoxoxo I bought a new cardi/jumper today it's so yummy .....Saba and really warm for this nasty cold weather brrrr it's good for suggling


----------



## FluffyKid

dontworry- Awwww. D: Yeah, I'm feeling increasingly pg, but I'm hoping I'm not just psyching myself out. I've been having sinus issues, too! :( I'm constantly having to blow my nose, sleep propped up and keep a huge glass of water next to the bed 'cause I wake up and my nose/throat seem to dry out the last couple of nights. Dx I hope we find out something soon.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Alex: love the bump!

It is a GORGEOUS day! my In-laws are away to the beach today.
Wish we had a way out lol maybe take a train next week :)
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s320x320/544822_431806990171540_1043628458_n.jpg

I hope this weather sticks around for a few months!


----------



## dontworry

Fluffy - that's exactly how I've felt. It was better last night because I took some antibiotics and I'm hoping it'll all clear out by tomorrow morning, but one can only hope, right?  

The weather is beautiful here too, Miranda! I was hoping it would rain (it sprinkled for about a minute yesterday, was wonderful since it's been in the 90's F lately!) but I think we're in for another sunny but windy day.

Want to hear something horrible?? I mentioned a while back that my friend was in an accident where she rear-ended someone on a hill with her baby in the car? That was months ago, however, the girl whom my friend hit in the car had her boyfriend following my friend around town, harassing her and throwing things at her car while she drove around and whatnot. My friend was really terrified of these people and she even reported it to the cops (obviously the original accident was just that - an ACCIDENT!) but the cops wouldn't do a thing about it. The man would wait on the end of her road for her to drive by and would follow her around town, screaming at her out his window. It was getting ridiculous! Well I guess the couple was doing drugs in their house (with their baby daughter there!) and their house burnt down... all of them are 100% okay, but the house and all of their things are gone (including their drugs lol). And my friend texted me yesterday with just one word "Karma"! HOW CRAZY IS THAT!? It's so horrible and I would never wish that on anyone, but I DO believe in karma and its crazy that this happened this way.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeppers. I believe in the threefold law. Anything you put out there will come back threefold. It makes it easier to not lash out at Joel. I'm still pretty angry with him, but he's the one sitting home alone while I watch my daughter do the tummy wave! Haha :) I have a good place, good roommates, goodish family, and good friends.. not to mention a snazzy new haircut. And he has.. well, maybe an STD. And a small penis. *grin* Karma gets everyone, at some point. Just gotta wait it out, then point and laugh.


----------



## joo

Weather s gorgeous here too, I hope this isn't all we get for summer. Anyone doing anything for the jubilee next weekend? no street parties near me but 4 day weekend yippeeee! Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

we arent doing anything, maybe have a drink, hopefully the good weather sticks around for a while, I would love it if it did! <3
what will you be up to for jubilee?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Whats jubilee?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Its a celebration because the queen has been on the throne for 60 years now :)


----------



## TFSGirl

That's a long time to sit on the toilet.


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm an asshole.


----------



## dontworry

LOL Chels, you're so not an asshole.

Gosh I am angry and irritable today, and I think it's because I might be starting my period. YAYYY Lmao. I asked my friend if she could take me to WalMart today because Terron once again forgot to return my pants so now I don't have pants for work tomorrow, plus I needed to pick up some other stuff (like freaking TOILET PAPER) that he forgot. She said that she could, so I texted her and she's like "Oh sorry, can't do it today" out of the blue, no explanation. :( I sat here and cried like a big ole' baby. I'm clearly over-emotional at the moment!


----------



## TFSGirl

Awww, Jess, I hate feeling that way and being overly emotional... If I was there I would have driven you to Walmart. I hate being let down. I generally cry over that kind of stuff, even when not PMSing, I hate disappointment. :(


----------



## FluffyKid

Aaaawww, dontworry, that's so sad. D: I cry over stuff like that, too.
And oh nooooo, you think AF is gonna get you? >< Why?


----------



## dontworry

I'm generally a big baby too, Chels, lol. I was just disappointed because I really needed to go and I am a loser and don't drive so I couldn't get myself there! :( 

I had a little bit of bleeding after sex earlier so I don't know if we were just too rough or if AF is coming...


----------



## FluffyKid

Eeee, I had that happen, too, but it was 2 weeks ago. AF never came... But, at least if AF does come for you, you can get a fresh start with the whole thing. :)


----------



## joo

TFSGirl said:


> That's a long time to sit on the toilet.

:rofl: that made me lol at work!

Jubilee means that for 4 days you have Pimms with everything - lemonade, tea, icepops, cereal, screenwash etc etc! But really it's just an excuse for a lovely long weekend :) I will be spending my free time off with some home and garden improvements xxx

dontworry - when's your af meant to be due? Hopefully it's like you said about being rougj so you're not out yet! X


----------



## dontworry

joo, I am extremely late lol. I skipped my period last month, it seems, and still am getting negatives.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Jess: I had a dream that me and you were 30 weeks pregnant and didnt know it. then we found out cause we tested the sameday LMAO


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omfg. Girl freaked on me and my best friend, we were walking in the mall with her daughter minding our own business and this woman flips on us calling us whores and us teenagers need to learn to close our legs.  seriously? We were having a tea, her daughter was completely well behaved. Oi!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Jess>> My OH always tells me that I am the toughest chick he knows when I am out in the world, being a firefighter... but at home I am the biggest suck ever hahaha. He always says "If only your firefighter buddies that think of you as big tough Chels knew what a frickin' softy you are!!"

Alex>> Whenever I have told people that I am pregnant they look at me like I'm scum and ask me how old I am and I say 27 and they say "oh you look a lot younger" and I'm like "Yeah, and?" 
Sorry she treated you that way. One of the most responsible and amazing parents I know is my sister in law, who is now 37 but was 19 when my nephew was born. 19 and one month actually. And she has ALWAYS taken care of her son and done everything she has had to do to make their life good. That bitch really needs to be told where to go.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg u guys could totally be one of those women who we all wonder 'how did they not know they were preggers" and then bam a baby pops out...... I do always wonder how some ppl don't know but apparently it does happen .... That would be cool if u both were but I'd be so bummed that u haven't enjoyed ur pregnancy and got to feel all the crazy feelings etc

Alex ppl like that need to take a good hard look at themselves.... Never judge a book by its cover she doesntknow either of ur stories so had no right..... It's like that saying (dont know the full thing) "that girl u call slut got raped to have her baby, that girl u call fat ...something bout anorexia blah blah I can't remember bit its so true ...don't even worry she was a year

Chels I never actually knew u were a fire fighter..... WOW that's so amazing I'm well impressed ..... I always kept reading u wish u were back in ur truck etc I just thought u were a truck driver haha ....I'm amazed at ur job... They should do a firefighters calendar for women ffighters is be top of the list ..... I'm so proud of u u seriously think that is just amazing that u risk ur life for others ....wow!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think because I got this weird twitchy feeling in my belly a couple days ago like it woke me up sorta, and I started thinking about it yesterday and I guess that's what put it in my mind lol I would be seriously freaked out if I started having serious pains and then a baby came out! I mean Id be happy but super freaked out lol


----------



## TFSGirl

Erin>> Aww, thank you so much! That is very sweet to say! I know it's cliche to say "it's just my job" but it truly is! I absolutely LOVE my job so so so much, I miss it every single day. My OH is also a firefighter and I get jealous when he goes to work and comes home with stories haha, I told him next time HE is getting pregnant so he knows what it is like to be on light duties and off the truck lol :D I love being pregnant, and wouldn't trade it for the world, but some days it's tough not being able to do what I love. Luckily it is temporary. I also have awesome guys on my old crew who still have me in for lunch and dinner a lot of days! I get invited in and at least get to still have the camaraderie. One of my old crew mates gave me a changing table actually lol love these guys. And my old senior man (kinda like my supervisor just below my captain) is in Ireland on a trip and is buying me something for the baby while there :)


----------



## Smile181c

I never seem to post in here anymore :dohh: I'm always lurking though!

That's so great you're a fireperson Chels, you don't see many women in jobs like that so it's always a pleasant surprise when you hear of one! 

Alex, I'd just ignore that woman. I get some filthy looks when I'm out and about too and I'm 21! Some people are just so closed minded!


----------



## TFSGirl

I am not feeling very great today. I am very exhausted and have a stomach-y thing going on... I felt wonderful yesterday, was up all day and doing things, felt like I got a ton accomplished and had energy to spare. Now today I feel like I have been hit by a train. Work can't go by fast enough. ugh.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Going to school :)


----------



## TFSGirl

YAY!


----------



## Laura91

Just looked at the front page, can't believe we haven't had any more BFPs since 18th April! That's almost a month and a half ago - come on girls! Who's up next for testing??

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dontworry

LOL Miranda! It's hilarious that you dreamed that, because I constantly wonder if we'll be those women. Like yesterday, I was really nauseous because I was nervous about work and all of a sudden I felt like this bump in my stomach area. I started FREAKING OUT thinking "omg what if I've been pregnant this entire time and have been drinking and whatnot" and then I realized I was just really hungry cause I'd been too nervous to eat, lmfao.

Alex - I can't believe people talk to you that way! I would've screamed back at her that maybe some OLD bitches need to be fixed so they don't ever have the chance to create devil spawn. That really makes me angry! I've never been in a situation like that, but I remember once when my friend was at the laundromat, she was sitting out in her car with the window rolled down, breastfeeding her baby, when some man walks by and tells her that what she was doing was disgusting and inappropriate and she should wait til she got home. She went offfff on him! YAY for going to school, though! <3

Chels - it sucks because I was never a crybaby before I met Terron! Lol something happened when I met him, because now I'm super emotional and can cry at practically anything lol. Its horrible.

Laura - I was just thinking the same thing last week. It seems we've hit a plateau!


----------



## TFSGirl

Jess- Come to think of it, I never was before I met Kevin either lol, it just never occurred to me to ever be sad... and now I am sobbing at everything. Even before pregnant I was. But I cried watching So You Think You Can Dance last night... and am about to cry again thinking about it... lol omg


----------



## Queen Bee.

Jess! I know I worry about it too, I was really nauseas on the car ride up the coast the other day, I couldn't even eat dinner it just seemed to make it worse (even though I hadn't eatten the whole day) At one point I was sure I was going to barf in the back of the car lol so glad I didn't. once I got home though was perfectly fine even managed to eat dinner!


----------



## DanyB

I've been reading a lot about preseed lately and I think I'm going to give it a go this month. (June) Anyone hear any good stories?


----------



## TFSGirl

DanyB said:


> I've been reading a lot about preseed lately and I think I'm going to give it a go this month. (June) Anyone hear any good stories?

I used it the cycle I got pregnant, but not the day I got pregnant lol but have also heard good things, although have heard better things about Conceive Plus, as I think the difference is Conceive Plus actually PROMOTES fertility and implantation etc, while PreSeed apparently is just a lube that doesn't DETER it (as in killing sperm, the way regular lube does)


----------



## DanyB

Where can I get Conveive Plus?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I don't know if conceive plus is available outside the UK. We used it the month we conceived our twins. I swear by it now! It makes me wonder if we would have had the same outcome without it

X


----------



## TFSGirl

DanyB said:


> Where can I get Conveive Plus?

I had to order mine online, and it came from the UK. As I also had to order PreSeed online this wasn't a problem for me, but if you can get PreSeed where you are you may want to give that a shot first, or while you wait or whatever. I actually never used my conceive plus, I got pregnant before I did lol, but I ordered 2 tubes of it and since the expiry is 2014, I knew I'd only ever get a chance to MAYBE use one since we will only have one more baby after this, so I sent Jess the other tube. If she falls pregnant soon, we will know it works!! :D


----------



## DanyB

NICE! Thanks for the info. If Preseed doesn't help I'll try that!


----------



## sharonfruit

I've got half a tube of cp but I can't find the exp date on it anywhere xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

I think the expiration is on the box.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

TFSGirl said:


> I am not feeling very great today. I am very exhausted and have a stomach-y thing going on... I felt wonderful yesterday, was up all day and doing things, felt like I got a ton accomplished and had energy to spare. Now today I feel like I have been hit by a train. Work can't go by fast enough. ugh.

Chels you are so welcome on me being proud of you.... i just think your job is AMAZING and soon you will be a mummy too whcih means your SUPERWOMAN and a HALF!! ... i am sorry your not feeling crash hot ... we are in the same boat my head still HURTS! get better ok princess

:rofl:


dontworry said:


> I would've screamed back at her that maybe some OLD bitches need to be fixed so they don't ever have the chance to create devil spawn. That really makes me angry!:rofl:
> Laura - I was just thinking the same thing last week. It seems we've hit a plateau!

we have hit a plateau but lizzy is still in the game..... shes got a BFP coming i can feel it and well Jess and Miranda you guys are already 30weeks arent you hahaha way ahead of all of us right hahahaha i would laugh so hard if this actually was true 



DanyB said:


> I've been reading a lot about preseed lately and I think I'm going to give it a go this month. (June) Anyone hear any good stories?

i am not familiar with it to be honest babe... but stuff i have read is good and also Conceive plus is apparently better like the other girls have said so give both a go .. good luck we need BFPS ASAP


so ladies my head is still CAINING booooooooooooo but i am 24weeks today YIPPPEEEEE i am viable woot toot happy dance :happydance: i shall post my latest bump ok MWA to you all oxoxo
 



Attached Files:







24weeks b (2).jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 8









24weeks b (1).jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hit Girl

That REALLY sucks about your stupid headache, my lovely Erin. Is it just mainly when you suddenly move your head?


----------



## sharonfruit

Hmm I didn't keep the box - think ill just chuck it xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I haven't posted in here in ages, but I'm always lurking!

:winkwink:


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm the same - I've also been neglecting my journal. It's the sun! 

Lizzy what's going on with AF/BFP?!


----------



## flapjack10

It's deffo the sun! It's a bit darker today so we'll be back!


I'm CD43 and BFN today. NHS website says that you should get AF 4-6 weeks after MC and now been 6 weeks.

I'm so confused! :wacko:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Another bfn lizzy booooooooo!!! I'm bummed for u arrrrgh

So I found this yummy nappy bag wat do u guys think???

https://www.totsntales.com/shop/images/NB-OIOI-LEA-6204-contents.jpg


----------



## flapjack10

Fab! 

xxx


----------



## DanyB

AF is over! Here's to hoping a Bfp on June 30th!!


----------



## flapjack10

GL DanyB!

I just ordered some Clearblue digi OPKs for next cycle! Come on AF! Hurry up so I can use them! :)


----------



## DanyB

flapjack10 said:


> GL DanyB!
> 
> I just ordered some Clearblue digi OPKs for next cycle! Come on AF! Hurry up so I can use them! :)

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## DanyB

I'm a little nervous this cycle because we are going on vacation when my alleged fertile week is beginning. We will only be gone for 3 days of it but we may not get a room to ourselves since we are going with his family.. So, hopefully I'll find some alone time with him....somehow :-/


----------



## flapjack10

Ohhh dear! I hate DTD when there's family nearby! Makes me feel like we're naughty teenagers! :haha:

I'm sure you'll find a way for some 'alone time'. After all this baby making is serious business! :)


----------



## TFSGirl

DanyB said:


> I'm a little nervous this cycle because we are going on vacation when my alleged fertile week is beginning. We will only be gone for 3 days of it but we may not get a room to ourselves since we are going with his family.. So, hopefully I'll find some alone time with him....somehow :-/

Shower :haha:


----------



## pops23

As long as you can be quiet, shower, bedroom anywhere you can get some privacy!! shush.... :haha:

good luck! xxx


----------



## pops23

Ezza BUB1 said:


> Another bfn lizzy booooooooo!!! I'm bummed for u arrrrgh
> 
> So I found this yummy nappy bag wat do u guys think???
> 
> https://www.totsntales.com/shop/images/NB-OIOI-LEA-6204-contents.jpg

ooh thats lovely! this is my changing bag, it's the only thing I've bought and I got it from the coach outlet in florida, it's yummy! (this was the only pic i could find online though!) xxx

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-...ps=63&clkid=8759937208889026361#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## sharonfruit

Your nappy bags are lovely. mines more like a handbag style, very girly so may have to get another for OH.

Can the preggo girls tell me when you started to feel baby move? I'm sure I've felt _something_ but I can't definitely identify it as baby. It's worrying me a little, I just want to feel it move, I have to keep reminding myself its still early x


----------



## TFSGirl

Sharonfruit>> Definitely still early babe! I started "thinking" I felt something at 17 weeks as well, it mostly felt like a minor abdominal spasm lol and then kinda like a twitch here and there. Now it still feels similar, but more often and a little stronger every day, and I can identify it as baby because it's been going on for a few weeks now :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Mine felt like a twitch or popcorn popping, startef around 14 weeks but knew for sure around 16-17.


----------



## Smile181c

Mine was like a little spasm and a couple of twitches :) felt my first one at 15 weeks but then from 16 weeks they started getting stronger :thumbup:


----------



## sharonfruit

Well that sucks, I'm in my 18th week now and I definitely haven't had twitches or popcorn, more like heavy pressure low down. Boo :(


----------



## TFSGirl

Everyone is different, love :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's different for everyone, just wait!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I felt some movements from about 16-17 weeks. It started off as a strange pressure feeling in my tummy that used to build up, then ease off. I felt definite kicks from about 18 weeks and can now see them from the outside. They are moving all the time now! 

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im feeling sorta crampy, so I think AF is on the way.


----------



## dontworry

I'm feeling a whole lotta nothing lol. I've got allergies AND a cold at the moment though, so I feel crappy! I have to carry hand sanitizer around everywhere. BLEH!

Erin, that would be crazy if Miranda and I were both extremely pregnant right now!! Me, I could understand, because I've got a big ol' belly (and boy would i love to blame it on a baby instead of the cookies...) but Miranda is so tiny!  Maybe her imaginary baby is up in her ribs!? Bahaha we'll get ours soon enough. :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

I feel like I've gained weight recently, I have no scale because hubby dropped a tin can on it and broke it, lol by accident of course.


----------



## sharonfruit

I haven't stepped on the scales for a while, eek. I probably should but won't have a chance til I get home after my hols!! Well thanks girls, I can't help feeling impatient as I seem to be reading everywhere about these flutter feelings but I have had nothing of the sort :( ill be 21 weeks by the time my holiday is over so hopefully ill be having full on kicks by then x


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've gained 17 pounds apparently lol. I'm at 127. My roommates annoyed at my weight.


----------



## TFSGirl

I am SO incredibly angry right now. OH and I have a stash of money set aside for us for when we get married to use for what we want and what we need. It's not a huge amount of money right now, but it is enough that if it's dipped into it's really really difficult to replace, and we have always had an agreement that no matter what, it is NOT to be touched. It's as though it doesn't exist, because once you dip into it for other things it becomes something you think you always have as a back-up. Well a few months ago he took $100 out of it, and I was incredibly upset, I cried and wailed because he never told me that he took it and I found out by the fact that some of it was missing. I didn't think he was stealing it and I knew it would be replaced, but it was the principle of it. I told him if he was ever going to attempt to dip into it again to tell me first and we'd talk about it. I said it isn't supposed to be dipped into anyways, and there have been times I have WANTED to, believe me, when we have been struggling a little bit... but I have never once touched it. Instead I have always gone out and worked a second job for a few weeks just to get a bit ahead.

Well today I went into the place where we keep it as we keep the calendar stickers for appointments and crap in the same spot, and ALL of it is gone... every last penny of it. I just happened to be on the phone with him when I discovered that it was missing and I said "Where is the wedding money?" and he said "What wedding money?"... I said "Don't be daft, where is the money we have been setting aside for the wedding?" and he said "I was hoping I would have replaced it before you even noticed it was gone" and I said "Well, you didn't, so where the hell is it?" and he said "I had to use it to pay some things but I am putting it back this week, I promise" and I said "you won't have enough to replace it, that's the point. And you never asked me if I was okay with you taking it." and he said "I WILL replace it, I just didn't even want you to know I took it" and I said "That right there is ANOTHER problem, you didn't even come to me about it. That money is as much mine as it is yours and you just took it." Then I told him I'd call him back and I hung up. And I cried. A lot. I'm so sick of being lied to about finances. This is why I refuse to have a joint account with him, because he sneaks around me with money and isn't honest with me about it. This has hurt me more than a lot of things he has done. I know he won't be able to put that money back, and now we are further behind on getting to the wedding than we ever were. Money he puts "back" towards it this week won't amount to what was there before, and so he's going to have to slowly replace it instead of putting more in the way the plan has been for the last year and a half.

:cry:


----------



## sharonfruit

Chelsea, that sucks, shame on your OH. I get really mad when my OH dips into savings as tthey are there to be added to and not just a pot of money that can be dipped in to as and when. I hope he keeps his word and replaces it as soon as he can xx


----------



## TFSGirl

That's the sad part, he won't be able to replace it. The fact that he needed it in the first place proves that to me. There is nowhere for him to get EXTRA money right now... he's just taken everything we had as savings. I have a little extra money here and there to pay for things because I work for it, but he himself does not. If I want that money replaced I will have to do it myself. Which is unfair. At least half already came from me in the first place. He gives more money to his ex than he does me, and he's not even legally bound to... he just bows to her when it comes to that.

I'm very very unhappy now. I don't really know what to do. He is very honest and sweet and loving when it comes to our relationship, but there are certain things he lies to me about and keeps from me and it does not sit well with me. We have been having the money argument for over a year, and I am at the end of my rope about it. His ex basically rules us. It's like he is afraid of her. Makes me sick.


----------



## MommaAlexis

That woukd make me soooo angry! That's not his to spend!


----------



## TFSGirl

His argument is that he "needed" it... which I have "needed" it in the past as well but I have always treated it as though it wasn't there to have... so I never touched it. I have always found another way. I also asked him "what exactly would you have done if it wasn't THERE to spend at all??" and he didn't have an answer for me. Obviously. Because there is no answer for that.

He broke the rules of it.


----------



## Hit Girl

Chelsea, that REALLY sucks. You have every right to feel angry about this. He should tell you before he does it. Like Sharon said, I hope he replaces it very soon. You guys are in a partnership together which means that you should be open and honest about what's going on. 

Happy 20 weeks beautiful!!! :hugs:


----------



## TFSGirl

Thanks ladies, for all the support. I feel extremely emotional today on top of it all so that doesn't help. The shitty part is that I have always had a fear of getting married and it has taken a lot of convincing from him for me to even start to consider it... and now I just feel like I am right to worry about it. I have always had fears about money and marriage, and if he takes our WEDDING money and spends it (some of it went to his ex....) then it just seems to mean something more than just taking money. Seems like an omen to me. At this point I don't even want him to replace it.

And yay 20 weeks!! Halfway there! :)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sometimes, men just don't get it. Or, they just don't care...

This is a shit situation any way you look at it, and I would be frustrated too! :hugs: Hope you resolve it peacefully soon...!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OOOOOOH CHels you poor darling.... i really dont know wat to say to this except he is not a team player..... i dont know whether saying this will make you even more unaware of wat to do but..... in a relationship its a team ... when someone doesnt play by the rules its slightly broken.... this is not a massive break like cheating or anything like that but it is a wrong doing and in anyway that you look at it he broke your trust.... he shouldve come to you and said i really need some money to get me out of the shit for XXXXX reasons.... and together you could have worked it out..... to be honest i have never had to deal with this kind of hurt i have always had a joint bank account with my man since we were only together about a year.... everything has been OURS not yours and mine ... not saying there is anything wrong with this ijust dont know how to deal with that side of things.... i do beleive that your man has done this because maybe he is emmbarrased by wat he needs to pay for or just cant figure out how to do it on his own..... i think the dramas with his ex is and UGLY situation that he really neeeds to get rid of..... does he have kids with here or anything?? if he doesnt why have the ties not been cut as yet??

i am hurting for you princess his is not a pretty place to be in and i hope so badly that he does the right thing and puts the money back PLUS some and never touches it again..... sit him down and explain your feelings about the situation ..... tell him he needs to also remember that you are both bringing a child into the world that will need PRIORITY soon and money is a major key aspect of raising a child so in a sense he needs to be SENSIBLE about you both plus 1 BABY not you both plus some EX

all the best my sweet and cheer up ok keep smiling coz it is so much easier to smile than frown (takes less muscles too) heres a cheery smile for you
 



Attached Files:







smile.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 0









fireman.png
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 0









cheesy+smiley+face.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ezza BUB1

ps Chels, can you please start a journal NOW!!


----------



## DanyB

Good evening everyone! I miss so much from the time I check this forum in the morning and by the time I get home from work! It's so hard to keep up and I love it! Hope all of you are doing FANTASTIC!


----------



## Hit Girl

I was JUST about to suggest that Chelsea start a journal too! Damnit Erin, you beat me to it! My favourite smiley is the middle one - for obvious reasons, am I right or what Chelsea?


----------



## Ezza BUB1

haha hg you are so right.... i had to put it there !!

Dany im doing fantastic thanks heaps for asking ... headache is nearly gone YAY

how are you ??


----------



## Laura91

TFS - I know exactly how you feel. Me & my OH had a shared bank account for about 2 years (we both put £100 a week into it for bills then all the D/Debits would come out of there) but he would constantly 'borrow' money out of it and it would be me putting it back. Last month I took him off the joint account for this reason. Last week he had no money to put into the bill account because he had given him mum around £50 :growlmad: So we had a massive row about how incapable he is with money and we've now come to the agreement that basically I keep his card, take the money I need or bills and give him whatever's left over. It's not ideal but if it stops our money worries then it'll be worth it.

I told him that if he wanted to act immature with money then I'd treat him that way too :thumbup: x


----------



## flapjack10

Love to all you talkies! :kiss:


----------



## nlk

TFS, I'd be so pissed! It's really not fair of him to do that. Have you thought about maybe putting the savings into an account, and only having a paying in book rather than a cash card? That way, YOU can keep the book, and pay in money as you need it, but he won't be able to take anything out without the book. That's what I have done, because i don't want the money round the house to tempt OH. He is rubbish with money, so I'm kind of 'i charge' of saving. He can add to it when he can, but he can't touch it!


----------



## TFSGirl

HG and Erin>> Yes I definitely need to start a journal!! I will attempt to do that today while I am bored off my skull at work, haha. And yes, the middle smiley is my fav!!

Laura>> I hear you.. and normally OH isn't bad with money, but like I said he was responsible when he was with his ex, and now I gues I am the one who has to be responsible. 

nlk>> I have thought about getting a savings account that I only have access to, but at this point I just don't even want tthe money put back. It was for a specific purpose and he fucked that purpose up. I have my own savings account that some of my paycheck is put into automatically without me ever even seeing it, so that account for me is like it's not there too, and it case of an actual emergency I can use it... but this little fund was for one thing and one thing only, and meant to be so that we didn't have to pay any penalties from taking it out of the bank in the future. Now it feels tainted and I don't even want to see the money put back there. It represents the lies he has told me over the last while. He tries to pawn it off on the fact that he is embarrassed that he needed it, but it doesn't cut it with me. I told him if that money wasn't there in the first place, he wouldn't have been able to take it, so we just aren't going to have it there anymore. He's put a huge stain on this relationship. This isn't the first time he has lied or kept something from me so I am just so thoroughly unimpressed I can't even get my thoughts straight.


----------



## pops23

TFS you're 20 weeks!! whens your scan? xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Scan is tomorrow, 3pm! :)


----------



## pops23

Exciting, good luck!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

ooooooooooh yippppeeeee Chels .... im saying GIRL for you my love .... and i hope everything goes well tomoz all the best.... is your man going with ya ??? i hope everything sorts itself out for ya sweetness much luv xoxox my lil fire lady


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm hoping to find out tomorrow if it is a boy or girl, but they might not tell us at this scan.... they are trying to legislate it here not to tell because families are finding out in Canada what the gender is then going to the united states where they can abort until 24 weeks and aborting fetuses of the gender they don't want :( :cry: It's so sad and disgusting. But I do have another scan on the 5th (next tuesday) and they will tell me at that one what the gender is, as they aren't legislated yet.

As of now OH is scheduled to go with me, but I want nothing to do with him... he was at work yesterday and all night, so I'm already at work and he still won't be home for another 20 minutes, so I won't have seen him since Monday night when I get home this afternoon (wednesday). I might not even go home, I might just go stay with a friend or with my dad, then come straight to work from there and go to my appointment from work tomorrow.

xo thanks ladies!


----------



## flapjack10

GL at the scan TFS! :) I'm guessing BOY! But I'm always wrong!


Hope things get sorted with your OH, but I competely understand why you're annoyed with him. It's the lie that is the most hurtful thing, rather than the action of taking the money itself.:hugs:


xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Exactly. If he had said to me that he needed to use it and discussed why with me, there would probably have been no problem with it... I would have been far more understanding. The fact that he took it and was never going to even tell me that he took it is what makes me so angry. And he knows this about me; he knows that lying is not ok with me and does not fly. We have been in some big fights over smaller lies than this one. I have never felt the need to lie to him, but he on the other hand seems to "fib" quite a bit, because he thinks it saves face. I don't know how he can STILL think that when I have told him I don't care how big or small the lie is, it is still a lie and I won't put up with it. I guess he figures I have put up with it until now, why should he stop. But the idiot still doesn't realize that I figure it out EVERY SINGLE TIME!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Ok ladies, I started a journal, I'll try to keep up with it lol


----------



## DanyB

Ezza BUB1 said:


> haha hg you are so right.... i had to put it there !!
> 
> Dany im doing fantastic thanks heaps for asking ... headache is nearly gone YAY
> 
> how are you ??

Ezza, so good to hear!:flower: I'm well! Hope for June! Ready for Friday!


----------



## flapjack10

TFSGirl said:


> Ok ladies, I started a journal, I'll try to keep up with it lol

Yay!

xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm guessing girl for TFS!! I really think the girl boy thing will follow suit :)

Good luck!

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

I feel boy for TFS. 

How is everyone else? :)


I am just watching tv, a baby was just born and im in tears lol like wtf?


----------



## flapjack10

YES! After a loooong 44 day wait - AF is FINALLY here! 

I really don't know how you ladies with long cycles do it, I really take my hat off to you. I was going insane!

Onto June I go with my OPKs in tow!


xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

yay for AF now back to baby making! :D get to it girly!


----------



## pops23

Yay!!! Awesome news Lizzy! Whoop whoop! Fingers crossed for awesome OPK results, a BFP and a stick bean for June! Xxxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Chels yahoooooo u made a journal I'm off to stalk u now! I'm def going girl for u I agree with bbh the boy girl thing is def going to.plan so far
Dany glad ur well sweety fingers crossed for ur June romp let's hope u score a lovely bfp
Lizzy omg witch finally showed face.... Silly cow ruined my dreams for u ...but yahoo for ur opks bring it on .... Sex it up like now tomoro!
My lil rainbow is going nuts in my belly at the moment but every time I go to film it she stops damn it I wanna get it to show you guys its so cool 

Love ya all xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

June BFPs! Whoop come on!:serenade:

That's me being motivating...


----------



## Queen Bee.

I had a dream I got a BFP last night lol


----------



## pops23

TFS - how was the scan? Xx


----------



## joo

flapjack10 said:


> YES! After a loooong 44 day wait - AF is FINALLY here!
> 
> I really don't know how you ladies with long cycles do it, I really take my hat off to you. I was going insane!
> 
> Onto June I go with my OPKs in tow!
> 
> 
> xxx

Hurray! I'm glad you finally got AF. I was going insane by the end of my wait too. Anyway I hope she goes quick so you can get to it! 

TFS I could just feel how angry you must be feeling when I read through your posts. That really sucks. If he'd have just come to you in the 1st place like, so I really need to pay for this do you think we could manage taking it out of the fund? Then you could have had a chat about it and a little sulk for a bit (if you're anything like me) and then got on with it. But that he;s just gone and done it and taken all of it! Man I would be fuming too! I hope you get things sorted soon. It made me feel bad to read that you seem to be avoiding each other this week. But you probably need your space to calm down. Why do men make us so mad???

We have a little box of stuff and I'm the boss of it. My OH would dip into it here and there and it would get to the point we couldn't remember how much or what dates he'd taken it etc. I would also dip into it occasionally but much more strict on myself paying it back. Anyway, me being the bossy control freak of the money, I have made little sheets for each 'fund' and we have to write what date we took it, how much and what for, and then the same when we pay it back - I'm one step short of buying a rubber stamp that says PAID hahaha. I'm so sad, can't believe I just admitted that lol
xxxxxxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Joo>> lol that is so funny, and sounds like a great idea!! lol Although OH seems to have learned his lesson very thoroughly after the huge fight we had last night. Lots of crying lol ugh. He does completely understand my point of view though and has promised never to take anything without discussing it with me first. He said he did it out of embarrassment that he even had to borrow from us and anted to be able to pay it back before I noticed... I still said don't do it without asking, as we are a team! I should know everything, as should he. He was totally in agreement.


----------



## TFSGirl

So ladies!! Anatomy ultrasound went VERY well!! Baby looks good, and at my last appointment my doctor had said there was a fibroid found, but this time apparently there was no fibroid!! Which is very very good! I am happy! The sonographer today said that a Braxton Hicks contraction can look like a fibroid sometimes, but then when the uterus relaxes again, the balled up tissue disappears and thus, no fibroid! So yay!

And so ladies, I have to say.....

I HAVE MESSED UP THE ORDER OF THINGS AROUND HERE!!



*IT'S A BOY!!!*


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Lizzy, I'm with you. Hoping for a June BFP...but sure am not holding my breath!


----------



## Queen Bee.

WOO TFS! congrats on the baby boy! :happydance:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Chelsea MASSIVE CONGRATS beautiful girl.... this is just sooooooooo exciting im so happy for you both!

yes you have screwed everything up now damn it .... we were doing so well with the boy girl thing .... oh well shit happens right .. are you excited ?? now you can go nuts buying lil boy cool stuff yippeee!!! are you still going for your other scan to double check and just see the lil man again??

yahoooooo baby dancng round my room woot toot lalalalala:happydance:


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm SO EXCITED you're having a BOY!!!!!

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

BRING on the JUNE BFPS girls HURRY UP already!! .... please oh please start another positive show on the front page whos it gonna be next... i wonder

Joo you crack me up so funny oxo


----------



## pops23

Hun that is amazing news, a beautiful bouncing baby boy!!

Yay!!!!

You've definitely messed up the order now ;-) if we got back on track that would be Sharon girl berge boy me girl but I have a deep down feeling I'm having a little boy. And everyone will have to wait to find out as me and Sharon are team yellow!!! Dxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats on your baby boy Chels! Welcome to team BLUE!! :yipee:


----------



## flapjack10

xopiinkiieox said:


> Lizzy, I'm with you. Hoping for a June BFP...but sure am not holding my breath!

WE will be bump buddies :growlmad: < determined face

xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Yey TFS - team blue :happydance: How exciting!!!!

Have you got any pics of your gorgeous little fella??

x


----------



## sharonfruit

Chelsea congrats on team blue, I guess there's no presuming what I'm having now then and it really will be a suprise come November!!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Whist at my mum's house yesterday i took advantage of her full length mirror to capture my growing twinny bump :)

Here you go...

x
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks full length side.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 15









22 weeks full length front.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## flapjack10

Awwww fab bump BBH! :flower:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks flapjack :)

It seems to be starting to sprout now! haha

Hope you are ok

x


----------



## Smile181c

Aw lovely bump BBH!!


----------



## Hit Girl

I am loving that tummy of yours, BBH!!! :blush:


----------



## Laura91

Hi Ladies :flower:

Joo - Im with you there on the over-organised side, my life consists of spreadsheets galore :dohh: OH thinks Im mental :haha: It's good to be organised! Well that's my excuse anyway :winkwink:

TFS - YAY for baby boy! Even though the front page no longer works :haha:

BBH - Beautiful bump :cloud9:

How's everyone else? x


----------



## Smile181c

The front page is looking so good now!

But Jess - can you change my age to 21 please? :flower: thanks!


----------



## pops23

Be-aut-iful bump BBH, those twins are going to have one serious yummy mummy!! xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg ur bump is totally beautiful bbh love love love it!


----------



## TFSGirl

LOVE the bump BBH!! Yay! Everyone in here is sooo cute :)


----------



## joo

Congrats on being team blue TFS!

Loving your twinny bump BBH!!

FX for June BFPs people xxx


----------



## nlk

Congrats on team blue, TFS! :)

Cute bump BBH!

Last night I dreamt that we got a few more bfps in here...and they were all within a few days of each other? whos it gonna be?!


----------



## Jb777

I have a question???? I just ended my period about a little over a week ago or maybe not even sorry anyhow I have normal watery discharge (the kind that makes you feel like you let out some pee in your undies) yeah I am sorry for the details just am so confused okay so back to my question.......I had a pinching pain the night before last near my ovary now please tell me I didnt miss my opp to get pregnant and that I already ovulated. Is it my ovary just getting ready or maybe a cyst which I hope thats not it. Thank you ladies


----------



## Laura91

Speaking of age changes, can I be changed to 21 too please :flower:

By the way, Erin did you add me on FB? I accepted but afterwards I was like - I hope it was her :haha: Haven't been on it in a while, I've gotten a little addicted to twitter :blush: x


----------



## Queen Bee.

I just made a twitter account, not sure what to think of it yet, though.


----------



## Laura91

Iv had it since March or something but only this past week have I actually started 'using' it - my first tweet was yesterday :haha: I need to start following normal people though and not just celebs :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

Follow me!! @clo_bags


----------



## Queen Bee.

lol thats why I made it to follow celebs :haha: Im so lame


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> Follow me!! @clo_bags

Done :winkwink: 



Queen Bee. said:


> lol thats why I made it to follow celebs :haha: Im so lame

Me too :rofl:


----------



## DanyB

Hello awesome ladies! Anyone use messengers of any type? I'd like some buddies to chat with! Hope you're all well! I don't trust the calculated O on my calendar so I'll be trying all month until I get my AF or Bfp! ;) :wacko::flower::coffee::happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm following you Laura :thumbup:


----------



## Bergebabe

hellllooooooooo

i havent been on this poast in ages and there is no way i can catch up so im sorry if ive missed any goss - please fill me in if thats the case!!! 

just thought i'd day hi really, have been so busy and been missing my bnb fix lmao

i dont think the bfp count has gone up - its been a while!!! anyone due to test in the near future?


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> I'm following you Laura :thumbup:

Ooh you're on 100 days to go! :happydance: Double digits as of tomorrow!


Hi Berge, how you feeling? x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I am @whistlemytune on Twitter. :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

My birthday is two weeks before my due date lol. Big two oh!


----------



## TiggyRoo

Hello girls its been so long since ive been on here just so excted to tell ye i got my :bfp: about 2 hrs ago i am beyond excited i thought the pains were my endometriosis kicking in!


----------



## pops23

Yay amazing congrats! Weve all literally just been talking about a BFP bring overdue! Xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Wooooo


----------



## Queen Bee.

congrats on bfp!


----------



## dontworry

Eeeeek a boy, Chels?! That's awesome!! Do you have ideas for names yet? 

BBH - your bump is so sweet and tidy! So jealous. :)

Chloe - I've changed your age for you! :) I keep staring at your bump picture in awe because it seems like just yesterday when you had that tiny little bloat bump. Time flies!

Laura - I've changed you as well. ;) And I also added Erin to FB! 

DanyB - I don't use messenger, just the chat on FB when I have it on! I do have texting though... does it cost more to text in another state? I'm in Cali! I wouldn't mind having a texting buddy! If you want, you can add me on FB too and I can add you to our secret group on there for NTNP/TTC/PREGGO girls. ;)

TiggyRoo - CONGRATS! I bet your heart is going a million beats per second right now, huh?? So happy for you! I've added you to the front page Pregnant section! 

As for me... AF is finally here after skipping an entire month! Miranda, its so weird that you had a BFP dream the same night as me lmao. The universe is trying to tell us something.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey girlies :)

Me and hubby have just spent a small fortune on our twinnies. It's such an expensive do! Been to mamas and papas as they have all their nursery interior ranges with at least 20% off this weekend. It really adds up when buying two of everything! We went for Millie and Boris in the end. I love it soooo much!

We then went to Babies R Us a they have got 20% off everything this weekend too (thanks to the queen!! Haha). They've got their bestselling cot bed mattress half price at the mo - plus the 20% off so we ended up getting two of those! 

I only got paid yesterday and already I'm counting down the days til next payday! Have to pay the balance off for our bugaboo in 5 weeks aswell. Our babies are so worth it though!

X


We then went to babies


----------



## joo

i joined twitter a few years ago and couldn't get the hang of it. Anyhow it took me three attempts to get it, got into the whole hashtag and trending thing in the last year or so but I only have a nosy to see what the celebs are doing lol

follow me if you like on @JoelyEmma 

How is everyone today? I'm sooo happy it's Friday and thank goodness for our super 4 day weekend wahaaay!! 

xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I signed up for a twitter years ago, and honestly I can't even remember what my username is haha, sad I know. I'm more into Facebook. I'm always on there haha.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Jess: I know, it is so weird! maybe we are destined to be bump buddies :D also yay for AF now get to baby making, cannot wait to hear how this cycle goes! I feel you will get your BFP on 12DPO :thumbup: 

BBH: love the twinnie bump! so cute! I bet the shopping was so much fun!

As for me, not much happening a 4 day weekend woohoo! lol busy weekend coming though, should be fun! cannot wait! on AF front, I am pretty sure she is on her way, I had a streak of red earlier but it was in some sticky almost egg white consistency CM, it was barely there. but still noticeable. so I should expect her any day now probably.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

BBH...gorgeous bump!!!! :hug:

Congrats Tiggy! :flower:

My Twitter name is the same as here...so, @xopiinkiieox. I follow celebs and tweet grossly inappropriate things! Haha.

Can't wait for more BFPs...we had quite a streak in March! Time for a June streak!


----------



## Hit Girl

Tiggy that is such amazing news! Congrats my love! :)

Annie, consider yourself followed.


----------



## MommaAlexis

My bump is now under my ribs, stretching them out. Yeoowwww. :(


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Laura91 said:


> By the way, Erin did you add me on FB? I accepted but afterwards I was like - I hope it was her :haha: Haven't been on it in a while, I've gotten a little addicted to twitter :blush: x

yes it was me!! I added a few of u lovelies :)



Jb777 said:


> I have a question???? I just ended my period about a little over a week ago or maybe not even sorry anyhow I have normal watery discharge (the kind that makes you feel like you let out some pee in your undies) yeah I am sorry for the details just am so confused okay so back to my question.......I had a pinching pain the night before last near my ovary now please tell me I didnt miss my opp to get pregnant and that I already ovulated. Is it my ovary just getting ready or maybe a cyst which I hope thats not it. Thank you ladies

 hey I am not so good at this whole ovulation thing etc... I just bonked and hoped for the best and bam hit digity I got it yehaaa!!



DanyB said:


> Hello awesome ladies! Anyone use messengers of any type? I'd like some buddies to chat with! Hope you're all well! I don't trust the calculated O on my calendar so I'll be trying all month until I get my AF or Bfp! ;) :wacko::flower::coffee::happydance:

dany u go girl bonk that mans brains out and u should be right .... I don't believe the whole 'if u go at it too often the spermies run out' that's a load of bull I reckon so go nuts.... As for messenger thing if u mean Facebook I'm on there but normal chat.... Let me know and I Can add ya!!



TiggyRoo said:


> Hello girls its been so long since ive been on here just so excted to tell ye i got my :bfp: about 2 hrs ago i am beyond excited i thought the pains were my endometriosis kicking in!

whooopooooieeeee!! I'm somfreaking excited l..this means it's totally started again ..... Yes woot toot bring on the overflow of bfps yeah!! Massive congrats babe this is fantastic news and I'm so pleased... U must keep us all updated more often now as we all love a juicy detailed chat xox



dontworry said:


> Laura - I've changed you as well. ;) And I also added Erin to FB!
> As for me... AF is finally here after skipping an entire month! Miranda, its so weird that you had a BFP dream the same night as me lmao. The universe is trying to tell us something.

 yay for adding me toooooo I went on an adding frenzy yesterday now I can place faces to names and it feels nice ...yahooo witch finally got u ...even though I hate her coz it was supposed to be a bfp ...but here we go now for some more June bfps they r coming I can feel em!!



joo said:


> i joined twitter a few years ago and couldn't get the hang of it. Anyhow it took me three attempts to get it, got into the whole hashtag and trending thing in the last year or so but I only have a nosy to see what the celebs are doing lol
> follow me if you like on @JoelyEmma
> How is everyone today? I'm sooo happy it's Friday and thank goodness for our super 4 day weekend wahaaay!!
> xxx

Consider yourself followed along with Annie and hmm I have to go back and check now ...I'm gonna add heaps...I signed up for twitter ages ago and never used it ...still don't really I rely on fb so anyone who is not my friend yet ...there is something wrong get your ass into my list ...pm details and I shall add thee ;)



BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey girlies :)
> Me and hubby have just spent a small fortune on our twinnies. It's such an expensive do! Been to mamas and papas as they have all their nursery interior ranges with at least 20% off this weekend. It really adds up when buying two of everything! We went for Millie and Boris in the end. I love it soooo much!
> 
> We then went to Babies R Us a they have got 20% off everything this weekend too (thanks to the queen!! Haha). They've got their bestselling cot bed mattress half price at the mo - plus the 20% off so we ended up getting two of those!
> 
> I only got paid yesterday and already I'm counting down the days til next payday! Have to pay the balance off for our bugaboo in 5 weeks aswell. Our babies are so worth it though!
> X
> We then went to babies

ooooh how exciting .....me and my hubby also just spent a large fortune and went nuts on all ur baby furniture .... We got all our big ticket items like cot, bassinet, pram, car seat bouncer etc ..... It's all on my journal and pics come have a look I'm so excited!!

Sounds like u got some good deals...any pics ?? It must be crazy having to buy 2 of everything ..but oh so worth it ...ps u really do look fab with ur beaut bump!!



Queen Bee. said:


> Jess: I know, it is so weird! maybe we are destined to be bump buddies :D also yay for AF now get to baby making, cannot wait to hear how this cycle goes! I feel you will get your BFP on 12DPO :thumbup:
> 
> BBH: love the twinnie bump! so cute! I bet the shopping was so much fun!
> 
> As for me, not much happening a 4 day weekend woohoo! lol busy weekend coming though, should be fun! cannot wait! on AF front, I am pretty sure she is on her way, I had a streak of red earlier but it was in some sticky almost egg white consistency CM, it was barely there. but still noticeable. so I should expect her any day now probably.

I'm well jealous of this 4day weekend.....(even though everyday is a weekend for me as I don't work hahahaha who am I kidding.... But I hope u all enjoy it!! Heres hoping bfp for u too mrs if not quick af then still June bfp bring it on I say xoxo

As for everyone else or If I missed anything ......sorry and hooray and yahooo and all that jazz xoxoxox kisses all round


----------



## Queen Bee.

Erin: I don't work either, but for some reason I get excited for the weekend :haha:
and that streak led to nothing, what does that mean?! im confused! I am hoping that debit card gets here soon, I want to test!!! lol


----------



## Hit Girl

A few more Twitter people on here are being followed by a mysterious Australian. :haha:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg I want ur debit card to hurry up tooooo can't wait for u to test whoooopppieeee! 

Haha confusion is a good symptom....I'm symptom spotting for u :)

And ladies make that stalked on twitter by 2 mysterious Aussies xoxo


----------



## Queen Bee.

im trying not to symptom spot cause it makes me crazy lol you do it for me, save me some sanity (if there is any left lol)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Mmmmmk I can do this for u indeed yipppeeee! Now hurry up banks and get u ur card back NOW


----------



## Queen Bee.

yay for personal symptom spotter :D LOL


----------



## TFSGirl

My only friends who are awake this morning online so far are my friends in Japan, Korea, Ireland and Australia.... there is something wrong with me hahaha


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Booooyah personal and awesome!!

Yay that means me ..... Wat r u doing up at crazy o'clock chels.... It's like 4something am isn't it??? Crazy woman


----------



## TFSGirl

Nah, it's not actually that early, it's 7am, but it's just funny NO ONE else in Canadia is awake lol. I've bee up since 6am. Being Saturday, I guess everyone is sleeping in....


----------



## Queen Bee.

Erin yesss awesomeness! :D

I went to bed at 3 and woke up 2-3 hours later =/ haven't been back to bed yet.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ooh where on earth did I pull 4am ....my phone clock lied to me arrrrgh!!

Thanks for my awesomeness !! You r crazy woman too such crappy sleep I couldn't handle it... I love my sleep zzzzzzzzzz it's 9.36 pm here and I'm gonna watch a movie then hit the snooooooze I reckon 

Xoxo then Sunday I wake up and we r going out for breaks

I've been googling nursery themes tonight....coz I got all my furniture picked out and I'm so excited whoooopppieeee


----------



## Queen Bee.

aww I cannot wait to see what your theme will be :) 
Night night erin, sweetdreams hun! :hugs:


I found this, and I think its so pretty, but that may just be me lol


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg that's beeeee-utiful!! I love it..... I think I want pinks though but that' is so pretty xxx I'm off soon not quite yet


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm up now lol!


----------



## TFSGirl

I feel huge and uncomfortable in my clothes today.... ugh...


----------



## MommaAlexis

My bump is in the middle of a growth spurt, so my hips and ribs are killing me! Booo


----------



## TFSGirl

Yeah my hips are feeling pretty awful today, too. :( My bump is pretty low, so my ribs aren't feeling it quite yet. Hips feel like they are feeling it 2 fold though.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm carrying pretty high so my ribs are NOT having it lol.


----------



## joo

Jubilee day 1: obligatory garden center traul = DONE! Got a bit of gardening done 1st thing this morning and last thing this evening. I sat down 30 mins ago and now can't get up - help!! 

My new app says today is O day based on an average 28 day cycle. Yet to see how long my cycle is, so not holding my breath for it but still DTD anyway.

How has everyone's Saturday been? xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

What do I want to eat???


----------



## Queen Bee.

hey ladies!
how are you all? hope you are all well! :D

Im alright, feeling a bit better now.
been a bit too quite in here, where are you all hiding lol?


----------



## flapjack10

MommaAlexis said:


> My birthday is two weeks before my due date lol. Big two oh!

Your due date is the day before my bday ;)



TiggyRoo said:


> Hello girls its been so long since ive been on here just so excted to tell ye i got my :bfp: about 2 hrs ago i am beyond excited i thought the pains were my endometriosis kicking in!

Congrats! :dance:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

IM HERE.... HELLOOOOOOOOO .. its very echoey in here not so busy these Days (frowns sadly) 

Joo yay for O day have you been going at it like rabbits??? i hope so ... get to BEDDINg now sista ..wherever and whenever you can my love


----------



## Hit Girl

It has been super quiet in here, hasn't it? I think we can blame the Queen for that and all her Jubilee goings-on.

Miranda, I love your new signature. :)

Chelsea, I'm right there with you with the ow-y hips thing. Mine's mainly when I sleep. What about you?


----------



## MommaAlexis

My bumpy - 27+6 :)
 



Attached Files:







581106_391429494227746_1463669437_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Hit Girl

Lookin' FAN-FREAKIN-TASTIC Alex! 

Can you believe we're going to get even bigger than what we are now?


----------



## Queen Bee.

omg alex you look adorable!
but I must say, where did that bumpy come from? :O lol


----------



## Ezza BUB1

SMokiiiing hot and Bumpilicious!!! nice work ALEX youve seriously popped since the last pic i saw xoxox looking good

i can definatly imagine me getting bigger ... i still dont feel all that big just yet .. but im happy at least IM NOT MASSIVE yet ... which means bubs is growing just nicely and not toooo freaking quick


----------



## Hit Girl

Excellent point, Erin. I feel massive but then when I go to the obs and I see all the other chicks in the waiting room, I feel so tiny compared to them. I guess I'll be feeling less and less tiny now though. I remember when I thought I felt huge at 15 weeks. Silly me!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

i feel really good with the size.... i dont really wanna be MASSIVE just yet ... but we all turn out different so only time will tell right.... ive just been chatting with Miranda and ive pretty much got 3 months to go .. coz i probs wont go over 38weeks .... and thats close to you HG .. 3 months WAHOOOOO


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, I'm glad my mom and sister will be here by my birthday (August 14th) and I have prenatal courses and stuff all of July, and school enrolling appointments all month! I'm already getting bored at home lol. I have nothing to do but worry about money until my doctor calls me back! Urrrggghhh.


----------



## Hit Girl

Erin, imagine if you were up here and we were at the same hospital!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG yes please..... i would love that!!!! i want to do that now .. im sad i dont have any friends here to come visit me in hospital or anything :(

im also sad i wont be able to come visit you at the hospital.... coz i wont be able to fly damn it


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm so sorry about that my lovely Erin. I would find that pretty isolating. But your fam will be flying down there, right?

I'm sure you'll be up in Bris soon enough with your little girlie. :)


----------



## flapjack10

Gorg bump Alex!

Urrrgh girls I'm feeling really bloated and spotty and yucky recently! Also have greasy hair, but TBF just need to get in the shower to fix that! I just feel so unappealing! It's my own fault I've been eating and drinking loads recently so just need moderation! I hate spots! 

This has also been the lightest, brownest AF I have ever had - although it's still going it's just really light. 

Basically I need my hubby to wake up so I can say I'm gross and he can tell me I'm not...

Self pity much?:dohh:


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm certain you don't look anywhere near as bad as you think! :)

Could just be your body still getting back in the rhythm of things. How long has it been partying on now?


----------



## flapjack10

Maybe... I need to stop being such an oink oink too!:blush: just been comfort eating loads!

I'm on CD6 so should be gone soon... Siiiiigh!

xxx


----------



## joo

I know where you're coming from with the spots. my skin got really greasy and spotty & oh God, the comfort eating! I think I've gone up half a dress size since coming off bcp. I've ordered this 30 day shed DVD as got a wedding this summer & my friend's gonna kill me if I no longer fit in my bridesmaid dress! i'm sure it's not that bad, have an afternoon to pamper yourself to make yourself feel better xxx

Erin not sure if I ov'ed, had a few twinges on my right side but not sure if i'm just trying to join up the dots.I did have to jump OH though so who knows!

Alex where did that bump come from?! Grown loads since last pic, coming along nicely. Do excited for all to pregalicious ladies!

Xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Hey ladies;

All this talk about how big we are and such; I am 21 weeks now and don't even LOOK pregnant apparently... everyone keeps saying "when are you going to show??" and I really have no idea. I FEEL huge, but again, not even showing to people who don't know me.

I like that it got a little busier in here last night... just wish it would go on for all of today lol it's quite boring here at work without things to do on the computer....


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Lizzy I bet even on ur so called ugly days your smoking hot!!! With regards to nasty spots .... My skin was so bad after my miscarriage it was horrible I hated it..... But went on the cruise and got this awesome cleanser and toner called ellimis (that's the brand) within 2 days I was clear and have been pretty much since.... I do get a hormonal spot here and ther but nothing too bad and it doesn't stick around long .... Except I literally just ran out like a week ago and they are slightly back damn it.... Must restock,.... I would say your skin is reacting to the hormones going nuts are mc don't stress your still beautiful!!

Joo joo go nuts baby girl..... Bump uglies with your man as much as possible and I got the works crossed for ya!!

Chels..... Everyone is diff babe.... I seriously have a bump but it ain't big at all l.. Still is soft a lot of the time too... Getting harder but not fully and all the time..... I shall pop soon I'm sure of it but I'm all good some people notice which is nice I like getting comments.... Had one chick in a change room see me from behind then I trend and she came up to me and said..... Wow you are really carrying well I totally didn't even realize your were pregnant till u turned around ...so that was n ice ;) I'm sure u will pop soon and then U will love it xoxo


----------



## TFSGirl

Erin; yeah I am starting to get a bit bigger and have harder days and softer days too. I can't fit into my work pants at all anymore and am wearing yoga pants to work today lol so that must mean something.


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks girlies xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Girls!! Help me... make me leave this thread I am in... I'm starting to get in an argument with a woman there because she is greedy and stupid and I'm having trouble not going off on her... I can feel myself jabbing at her a little more every time she posts, and my words are becoming less kind!! ack!


----------



## pops23

Leave it!! Now!!

Did that work? Xx


----------



## joo

Get out and unsubsvribe before you end up being unkind lol some people seem to like winding othets up so just leave 'em to it xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Get out of there! Click that unsubscribe button and never look back!

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

TFS, is it the 'hospitals giving/refusing to give gender' thread? where one girl is saying she's really poor but luckily qualifies for some free care, and some other woman is saying 'its not free care, i had to pay taxes for you to get that and i really resent it, so you should be thanking me'? you look very restrained to me! what a controversial thread.

gosh i'm glad everyone in this neck of the woods is so laidback and lovely!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Bahahaha chels leave now..... That's so funny..... I'm on a thread (I haven't left yet) but omg this woman all she does is complain and complain and I get so sick of it... I just read every now and then but I don't post anymore it's annoying.

I am also I this fb group and all the girls on there have cheating husbands and they r all up the duff and omg I can't handle it..... But I just can't bring myself to leave.... I tried to help the first girl a bit when she opened up but then bang bang bang they all came out..... Wat on earth is wrong with some ppl..... Get counselling or something don't broadcast it to ppl who can't really help..... The worst thing is they go on and on about I'm gonna do it to him just to get back blah blah arghhhhh I wanna pull my hair out.

Shit I'm sorry now I'm complaining but oooh that felt nice to get out.... Hehehe I love all u girls and am so glad we r chilled and so freaking Awesome !!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha I had ONE moment of "Can I freak out at him now?" a few days ago, but just posted a rant in the single mommas section and then mozied on to bed. I hate drama, honestly, I just got fed up lol. I'm soooo stalking this thread!


----------



## TFSGirl

Aurora>> that is exactly the one and I was trying SO hard to bite my tongue, I'm glad I did. I haven't looked at it since I left work and I unsubscribed, it was getting too heated for me. 

Erin>> omg that would drive me NUTS!! I can't stand those kinds of conversations. The only drama I ever have is the one big fight OH and I have every 5-6 months and all you girls know about that one lol but in those cheating situations, I just want to scream. I understand it sucks, but like you said, E, there is nothing the cyber world of gossip girls can do for you!


----------



## TFSGirl

I love this thread, we just chit chat and spread as much positivity as we can to each other :) it really is lovely.


----------



## DanyB

Hi ladies,
I need some advice. Next week is my "calculated" fertile week. I'm an avid coffee drinker. 2-4 cups a day or more. I'm trying to scale back but it's been rough. I have found that I really like Vanilla Rooibos tea from Starbucks and that's caffeine free. What types of drinks (warm) and whatnot can I drink to 1)boost fertility 2) help me forget my love for coffee ;)

I want my BFP this month!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Find a tea store, we have David's Tea here which is FANTASTIC. whenever I'm sick, sore, tired, too hyper, anything I go in and am like "I need a tea that helps with x, y, z." I have some cold ones, cough ones, fever, nausea, everything lol!! It's like my personal drug store! So I'm sure if you went into one and said that they'd help you out! There's probably some fertility teas too :) I'm buying a bunch of metabolism boosting teas for after she's born. It's called "The Skinny" and smells all tropical!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Chels I'm going to have a sneak peak at this just for shiits and giggles hehe ...I just don't understand these girls..... Yes some of them r 18 and married and their hubs is cheating.... Look I understand ppl go through nasty things and we all help each other through it on here but wat I don't get is how much of these girls private lives they r willing to put out there some of it is quite astonishing and sad.... I guess and I really am not trying to be mean to them or anything but its just almost like they have no idea about life and it kinda scares me a lil I wish u guys could see it..... I tell u guys private stuff and u guys tell me stuff and I like it that we help each other through.... I feel good about it with u guys ...maybe its just that I hsvent really connected with these ppl so I don't feel right listening to them.... Am I horrible ? God I feel like I sound nasty and I'm not I promise I just don't get them 


Dany I'm not to sure on best drinks to have for fertility but one that might help u get off the old coffee is a chai latte they r yummy and no caffeine either ...or so I've been told .... I agree with Alex too on the tea side of things but normal tea still has caffeine.... Peppermint tea is good for u .... But be weary of some herbal teas which aren't good in pregnancy so therefore I would avoid whilst trying too .... I've got the worx crossed for u my sweet xxxx

Love you all xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I lucked out, I write with the guy that works at the tea store so when he found out I was pregnant he researched which ones were safe for me and lets me know the ones I can have.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Good girl Alex :)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ok here's a question for all u preggas ladies.... And whoever has some input.....

I'm going to my checkup tomoz, now I'm happy at these but kinda don't feel like Ive had much info re: midwives, birth etc...they seem to think I'm being led by the diabetes team....which is fine but I haven't really spoken to anyone about birth and wat happens etc.... Is this unusal for where I'm at in my pregnancy and if so wat am I missing out on??? Wats some questions I need to know .... I have no idea wat to ask except I'd love to know more about everything just don't know where to start... I think about questions to ask but stupidly never write them down so wen I do get there I'm blank

Any advice is appreciated please!!!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Erin>> I haven't been told much about birthing or anything either, mostly I guess my doctor has just tried to get me through the pregnancy part lol we have always talked about how I am feeling and what symptoms I have had and when the babe has been checked in scans etc we talk about that... but really not the birthing part. I wish I had more for you :( I'm also oblivious when it comes to asking questions when I am there...


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ok ok this is good....at least I'm not the only one then right..... I'm gonna put on my thinking cap tonight and write stuff down will keep u all posted on how I go aight xox


----------



## Laura91

*Morning ladies, it's all quiet in here this morning!*

*TiggyRoo -* Congratulations! Hopefully you've triggered the June BFPs :thumbup: 

*Jess -* Thank you (age change) and yay for AF finally! Now you can start a fresh cycle and hopefully get your BFP! 

*BBH -* Yay for shopping and a hell of a lot of discounts :thumbup:

*QB -* I love your new signiture it's so cute! I can't wait for you to test - that strange AF or whatever it was has to mean something.. right? That bedding theme is also so cute!

*Alex -* Where on earth did that pop from?!

*FJ -* I know exactly how you feel in regards to the feeling spotty, bloated and yucky lately :dohh: I keep telling OH but he doesn't agree - but like I said, he's not exactly gonna agree with me on that one is he? Not unless he wants a chunk of his head missing? :haha:



> Basically I need my hubby to wake up so I can say I'm gross and he can tell me I'm not...
> 
> Self pity much?:dohh:

EXACTLY! :rofl:

*Erin - *


> Bump uglies with your man as much as possible

I haven't heard anyone say this in ages! :rofl:

*Re twitter -* Iv had a few new followers lately, please raise your hand if you're following me so I don't just think you're a random stranger :haha:


*How is everyone? I'm off to update my journal and catch up on my stalking duties *


----------



## Hit Girl

Hand raised! I'm following you! My twitter background is a pregnant superhero version of myself (so you know, for verification purposes). :)


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> Hand raised! I'm following you! My twitter background is a pregnant superhero version of myself (so you know, for verification purposes). :)

Ooh I wondered who that was :rofl:!


----------



## Laura91

I think Iv got:

Annie, HG, Erin, MrsSWaffer, Chloe and Miranda ?


----------



## Hit Girl

You've got Miranda???? I WANT MIRANDA TOO!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hand raised also..... I want Miranda tooo..... Wats urs lady?? 

I've got Chloe, hg, sharonfruit, mrsswaffer, u Laura, Annie, joo, tori, Bahahaha and Keith lemon heheh I love him 

I'm shagged girls completely and utterly shagged ....off to the land of snooooooze catch up tomoz sweet dreams y'all


----------



## Laura91

Hit Girl said:


> You've got Miranda???? I WANT MIRANDA TOO!

I'm guessing it's Miranda from here, if not then it's a random lady that likes the look of me :rofl:



Ezza BUB1 said:


> Hand raised also..... I want Miranda tooo..... Wats urs lady??
> 
> I've got Chloe, hg, sharonfruit, mrsswaffer, u Laura, Annie, joo, tori, Bahahaha and Keith lemon heheh I love him
> 
> I'm shagged girls completely and utterly shagged ....off to the land of snooooooze catch up tomoz sweet dreams y'all

I don't like this! I want sharonfruit, joo and tori too :haha:!

*EDIT: Iv stalked Erins and found Joo, Tori and Shar - now I just need to find anyone else I missed *


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hey ladies, my twitter is @Wifey_Wilsonx3

talking a friend through who thinks she might be pregnant at the moment, if she is im happy for her butttt she only had sex unprotected once! =/


----------



## TFSGirl

Queen Bee :( Sorry lovey, keep us updated xox


----------



## TFSGirl

Okay Ladies!! HELP ME!! I have put some pictures of Nursery bedding/themes in my journal! PLEASE go there and let me know which one you like best, I need help so badly!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lara dances to Bad Religion, Rise Against and My chemical romance. Lol go you!! She's not a fan of Hollywood Undead though


----------



## Queen Bee.

she text me and said that she got a full flow so the scare is over.


----------



## joo

Rock out Lara! Lara's such a pretty name, I love it! xx

Thank you for the twitter stalkies :)

TFS I like number 1 best, followed by number 3, then number 2, but all of them are lovely xx 

How's everyone's day been? 1st day back at work for me. It sucked ass :*( But anyways it's almost weekend again wahay!!! =D


----------



## mrsswaffer

I had a good shift this morning. I had a student nurse with me, so that was very helpful! I'm on another early shift tomorrow. :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

I finally decided on my back up boys name in case there was a gender mix up. Dawson :) it comes from Kimya Dawson, who sings all the songs in the movie Juno :)


----------



## joo

hey mrsswaffer :hi: I am hoping to become a nurse one day. I'm just doing a health and social care course in my own time so hopefully later I'll go to uni to study nursing. Do you enjoy it? Love your picture by the way, you two look adorable xx


----------



## joo

Dawson's a cool name, don't think I've heard that one yet. I really enjoyed that movie too :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

"My roller coaster's got the biggest ups and downs, as long as it keeps coming round, it's unbelievable!" Hehe :)


----------



## Laura91

QB - I thought it must be you :haha:

Joo - Work was ridiculous yesterday, I felt like I had been there a lifetime - the clock never seemed to move!

Waffer - Glad you had a good shift, makes the day go quicker :flower:

Alexis - I love the names Lara and Dawson!

How is everyone this morning? x


----------



## TFSGirl

Yesterday dragged for me too, Laura... strange day. Just seemed slower than usual. I'm hoping today is quite busy and it flies. I already want to go home.


----------



## DanyB

Happy Thursday everyone! Going to Corpus Christi this weekend with DH's family :) Thought we'd be sleeping on the floor or sharing a room with someone but it turns out we all will have our own rooms. Hooray! 

According to my Ovulation Calculator (not near as accurate as using opk's or temping but it's all I'm doing for now since I'm technically "NTNP" hahaha) my fertile week is this coming weekend/week. Trying really hard to just be chillax about it since last month we BD during the entire fertile week and even a little before and after and I didn't get my bpf. 
So, trying really hard not to feel like this month should be any different.

*le sigh*

Either way, it'll be a fun week :)


----------



## Laura91

Ooh TFS forgot to post about the bedding sets :happydance: I like them all but 2 mostly, then 1, then 3 they're all gorgeous though :thumbup:

DanyB - I have no idea what Corpus Christi is but I hope you have a good weekend :haha: I hope you manage to catch the eggy whilst you're there through relaxing and just having fun :hugs:


----------



## joo

Man today is dragging! 

DanyB hope this month is your month! I'm the same worth NTNP, other than temping & charting I might as well say we're trying haha. If it doesn't happen for us in a few months I think I'll crack open the OPKs. x


----------



## TFSGirl

I realize more and more each day why I stick mostly to this thread lol. A lot of the women on here are dumb as rocks.... :dohh:

That's not nice, I sorry. :cry:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omg I know right?? A girl just asked if drinking energy drinks is safe during pregnancy. A bunch of people said yes. I'm sure it is safe, considering they have a warning on the can to not drink it while preggo! Uuuuuugh


----------



## TFSGirl

MommaAlexis said:


> Omg I know right?? A girl just asked if drinking energy drinks is safe during pregnancy. A bunch of people said yes. I'm sure it is safe, considering they have a warning on the can to not drink it while preggo! Uuuuuugh

:dohh: Yeah all that caffeine and taurine and artificial everything they put in their is super great for the baby.... :wacko: I don't drink energy drink when I am NOT pregnant out of fear of what they are doing to my own insides... why would I fead that to my unborn child??

People just don't give a shit. I would have loved to have had a cup of coffee every morning on my way to work when I have had to be up at 4:45, and even though people say "oh in moderation it's fine", WHY in the world would I expose my child to a stimulant before it is born?? I know a cup of coffee here and there won't necessarily hurt the babe but I don't want to risk it. And some of those energy drinks have horrendous amounts of caffeine in them.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I have a cup of iced coffee twice a week, which here is pretty much just coffee flavoured milk lmfao. I normally drink like six cups a day of large black !


----------



## TFSGirl

MommaAlexis said:


> I have a cup of iced coffee twice a week, which here is pretty much just coffee flavoured milk lmfao. I normally drink like six cups a day of large black !

Exactly. If you can cut back from something like 6 cups of large black coffee a day (which truly is an addiction) and I can cut back from the 2 a day of large black to virtually nothing, surely this person can just NOT drink fake ass chemical filled energy drinks for 9 months.


----------



## joo

Omfg what?! You're not allowed energy drinks while pregnant?! what else can I drink my vodka with? :haha:
Oh dear oh dear. I would never do that by the way.xxx


----------



## flapjack10

:rofl:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Drinking for two!!! :haha:


----------



## joo

Hehehe! I feel bad now. The other week I had to Google if you're allowed olives while pregnant. I guess if there's something you like as much as I like olives then it could be pretty scary to think you're not allowed it anymore! X


----------



## MommaAlexis

So, by McDonald's today, a mom, kid and her friend are standing in line. 

Kid : Mom, I want McDonald's. 
Mom : No, we had that for lunch. 
_Kid throws a tantrum. 
Mom gets in line for McDonalds and asks him what he wants. _
Mom to her friend : I don't get why he keeps throwing tantrums lately...
 



Attached Files:







276253_papel-de-parede-meme-jackie-chan_1280x1024.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TFSGirl

I'd slap her


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Bahahahaha lmfao to the whole 'some women on here are so dumb' seriously...some are ...and who the hell asks 'are enegy drinks ok to drink ..... Seriously wat on earth is this world coming to...... I did once ask if maccas thick shakes were ok only coz I know ur not supposed to eat soft serve ...but omg I wanted it sso feaking bad...... I think that everything we do I our day to day lives should be done in moderation ..... But wen it comes to babies... Well I think the drs are made to scare the shit out of us..... But of all the things we can't do I honestly think some are ok ..... Wat about in the cave men days they ate raw meat all the time.... It's jus there are so many more bacterial around so we are needed to be warned..... I would like to give. Y bubs the best kick tart for their life as possible.... I don't do most things but I'm a sucker for rare meat ....i alwasys ask for well done whilst I'm preggas but if it comes out pink I eat it..... Also had a naughty maccas icrecream once or twice...and to be honest I'm so bad with chocolate at the moment..... Naughty Erin...... But seriously ....people that still smoke I don't get (sorry if any of you do or did) .....also drinking blah..... Give it up for nine months and enjoy it all the more when you finally can..... Here's cheers to us all 

Xoxoxo ps love you all too :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Yes, there are SO many people out there lacking in the common sense department. It's just so infuriating sometimes to think that some people can breed indiscriminately (I sincerely apologise if this makes me sound like a monster). Some people can't even take care of themselves, let alone a sweet little innocent baby - those are the people I'm talking about.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Amen hg amen!


----------



## Laura91

I agree with everything you girls have said. No food or drink is an 'actual' addiction (well not any that I can think of) so I don't understand the problem in giving up for 9 months in order to give your baby the best chances. I don't understand how people can find that so hard? I understand that people have cravings and that sometimes they will eat/drink things but to do it the whole time? :nope:

I don't think it makes any of you sound horrible or like monsters :haha:

Alex - Loved the picture you posted above re: mcdonalds :haha:

Erin - I do currently smoke, but only about 5 a day and plan on stopping if/when I get any inkling (sp?) of a muffin in there. I know I shouldn't be smoking whilst TTC but with all the added stress of it all... :nope: I know of two people who continued to smoke during pregnancy and I really don't agree with it - and both by the way had underweight babies, luckily they were both healthy but that's not the point. One of the girls who smoked during her first pregnancy is now smoking her way through her second because "everything was fine when she did it last time" - SERIOUSLY?!

Hope everyone's okay and that Im not kicked out of the 'club' for being naughty :winkwink:


----------



## flapjack10

Lol my mum always says, "I had really small babies."

Hmmm mum I wonder WHY that could possibly be! I was only 4 pounds something when I was born and only 2 weeks early. And she's a nurse and should know better!

That was back in the day though when it was more acceptable to smoke, but they still knew it was bad!

Speaking of getting kicked out - did anyone find out what happened to Jenni or is it still a mystery? 
xxx


----------



## Laura91

Nope, never heard anything since - strange :shrug: x


----------



## flapjack10

Hope she's ok! Jenni if you still read this we're still thinking of you!

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Haha u can't get kicked out we love u Laura.... I'm not a smoker and if u want to do.it then go for it .... I'm talking its bad wen u ate in fact preggas ..... I understand its hard to giv e up but I'm sure not that hard wen u have a bean to think about so ppl that keep doing it is beyond me...... Ur lovely princess and noone will hate or kick u OUT mwa


----------



## flapjack10

I'm going to make a cake today or tomorrow. What everyone's favourite cake?

xxx

Thinking of doing this one: I love it https://www.thecakerecipe.co.uk/chocolate-malteser-cake/


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ooooh yummmy ...my fave is icecream cake or banana cake with cream cheese icing oooh yummy I want some now


----------



## flapjack10

Niiiiice. I've never had ice cream cake...


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG UVE never had icecteam cake? I never used to be a big fan of cake (oh how things have changed) but icecream was always my fave.... That malteaser one sure looks delish nom nom nom I also love cheesecake


----------



## flapjack10

We haven't really got the weather for ice cream cake :haha:


----------



## Laura91

I really wanna know more about this ice-cream cake! Is it like arctic roll?

I make my mind up whether its arctic/artic; neither sounds right - my brain doesn't wanna work! :haha:

EDIT: Definitely arctic :thumbup:

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSFQgI9sbZi-NV1PQNgeD6sLmsTYr9NEYkdg9yi4raajEqw_VHN


----------



## MommaAlexis

Do you ever ask someone something to be nice, to have them say no lol? Asked my aunt if lara's half sister could come over sunday as I'll be staying there this weekend (her sis has come over every time ive been there) . Then she replied no, I was like... Huh?


----------



## flapjack10

Mmmm arctic roll I've had that! Pure 70s dessert!

What reason did your aunt give? Or did she just say no?


Mmmmm my hubby just made macaroni cheese and he put a drop of Colman's mustard in it. It was FIT! :smug:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Just replied no sorry. Not like her at all .


----------



## flapjack10

Weird...


----------



## MommaAlexis

Ill bring it up tomorrow I guess . Omg they're still arguing with me that energy drinks are safe! Baaaaah


----------



## TFSGirl

Girls, my Dr. just called and left a message that they want me to do a follow up ultrasound..... :( what reason would they have for that?! :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

If it's your anatomy one they may have gotten a crappy pic or something


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm worried sick right now :(


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs: I'm sure it'll be ok TFS :hugs: Surely they would have given a reason if it was serious xxx


----------



## pops23

Sure it's nothing sweetie, call them back ASAP and get them to explain xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

I called them back immediately after and the receptionist said I need to come in and pick up the requisition form, but wouldn't tell me the reason. She said "we are closed in 5 minutes and we don't tell anyone anything over the phone. You'll have to wait for your appointment. Just go get your follow up ultrasound done within the next week".


----------



## joo

Well she didn't sound very helpful! I'm sure she was just doing her job but she could have tried to reassure you a bit. Try not to worry because i'm sure they would have told you to go in right away. I hope every thing goes ok. Do you know when you're going back?


----------



## jordypotpie

I am NTNP and just became a new member today. :) I'm not sure how all of this works, I just know I am showing a lot of symptoms and am very scared and very alone. I do have a post on here in case anyone wants to take a look and give me any advice, though! the name of the post is scared, thoughts and advice please? :) any help would be greatly appreciated as I am truly scared and freaking out!


----------



## MrsChaffin

Hi Ladies! I hope it's okay if I join this thread? My name is Lauren and I am 24, my husband and I are TTC #1! We've been married for just over a year now :happydance: I came off of the BCP at the beginning of April (didn't O at all) and didn't get my first AF til about CD52! So here I am sitting at CD 12 for round number two :coffee:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hi newbies :)


----------



## jordypotpie

hi :) and thanks for the welcoming! :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

So the BFPs are still around, so if you have any questions let us know! We got all ages too :) I'm a single mom now and these girls have been my life savers!!


----------



## jordypotpie

well thanks, let's hope they can be my life savers too! lol. Currently I am just having a lot of symptoms and am too scared to test! ...like I said before I posted a thread in the NTNP section and it is "scared, thoughts and advice please? :)" I typed a lot there and went into detail and would feel like a bother putting it all here. :) it would truly be amazing if someone could check it out and give, well, advice and/or thoughts on it all..:) anyway, I am 22 and am currently single...the man I was seeing the past five months or so just up andd stopped talking to me after I last saw him. what a keeper right?!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha I looooove men :eyeroll: well honestly sounds like how I was but you never know


----------



## jordypotpie

oh yes yes! men ought to be loved...at least a teeny bit, right? they at least give us bundles of joy. It is definitely nice knowing someone felt similar to the way I feel. I suppose I should get a test soon haha.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Test test test!!


----------



## jordypotpie

lol, I plan to hopefully on monday a friend is giving me a test on sunday so ill take it monay when i wake up...if I have the courage! I am terrified..


----------



## MommaAlexis

Don't worry, we've all peed on our hands at least once.


----------



## jordypotpie

lol, it seems impossible to not!


----------



## JJsmom

jordypotpie said:


> lol, it seems impossible to not!

After you take a couple of them you learn how to do it without making a mess! :) Let us know the results!!! 

Men tend to disappear and reappear when they want to. Only thing is if you are BFP that you love your bundle of joy no matter what happens with the father. My son is 8 and the last time he saw his father was when he was 1 and I was forcing him to see him then. Now he gave up all rights and once me and my OH tie the knot, he can officially adopt him with no problems. There are good ones and bad ones, just have to pick and choose :) Now me and my OH are NTNP and hoping to have a little bundle of joy before too long!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## jordypotpie

thank you so much! and good luck with yours! it looks like my chance to test will happen sooner rather than later! like tomorrow morning! guess I should start drinking more water! my main worry if I am is the father coming after me for custody. Somehow I wouldn't put it past him. but I guess it does me no good to worry until it is certain!


----------



## MommaAlexis

There is a single parents thread that can answer ant questions about custody :)


----------



## jordypotpie

awesome! thank you so much for that tidbit! I am sure once I know for certain that I am I will go and post for some advice. i guess for now though it is just a scary waiting game where I am not sure what to think.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I had nightmares for months of FOB showing up and trying to take her, they've subsided a little now but there is always that fear.


----------



## jordypotpie

Hopefully he will just accept it and let it be. My dad is insanely stressed out about this whole situation which is only making me feel worse. It hasnt made the situation any easier for me so I have found myself just withdrawing and keeping it all to myself..


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Laura91 said:


> I really wanna know more about this ice-cream cake! Is it like arctic roll?
> 
> I make my mind up whether its arctic/artic; neither sounds right - my brain doesn't wanna work! :haha:
> 
> EDIT: Definitely arctic :thumbup:
> 
> https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSFQgI9sbZi-NV1PQNgeD6sLmsTYr9NEYkdg9yi4raajEqw_VHN

Ok so this arctic cake sounds amazing ..I must try this.... But it is not the icecream cake I was talking bout..... This is a basic one 

Haha just opened it and it's a page full of icecream cakes nom nom 

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...g&biw=1024&bih=672&sei=rpjST6WMG8-fiQeynJC0Aw



TFSGirl said:


> Girls, my Dr. just called and left a message that they want me to do a follow up ultrasound..... :( what reason would they have for that?! :(

 omg babe I am so sure it's fine my love ... Don't u go getting urself stressed out now .... Just hang in ther and get anger u/s at least it means seeing ur lil man again yay.... I'm sure watever reasons they are doing it for are simple and just need more measurements etc ....sending u loads of big cuddles xoxoxo



TFSGirl said:


> I called them back immediately after and the receptionist said I need to come in and pick up the requisition form, but wouldn't tell me the reason. She said "we are closed in 5 minutes and we don't tell anyone anything over the phone. You'll have to wait for your appointment. Just go get your follow up ultrasound done within the next week".

 useless receptionist..... Don't stress ok princess just relax xoxox



jordypotpie said:


> I am NTNP and just became a new member today. :) I'm not sure how all of this works, I just know I am showing a lot of symptoms and am very scared and very alone. I do have a post on here in case anyone wants to take a look and give me any advice, though! the name of the post is scared, thoughts and advice please? :) any help would be greatly appreciated as I am truly scared and freaking out!

welcome lovely..... I would love to read ur other thread can u post us the link ..... I sure u are scared and wat not but we will be here to pick u up again ...we r good at that :)



jordypotpie said:


> well thanks, let's hope they can be my life savers too! lol. Currently I am just having a lot of symptoms and am too scared to test! ...like I said before I posted a thread in the NTNP section and it is "scared, thoughts and advice please? :)" I typed a lot there and went into detail and would feel like a bother putting it all here. :) it would truly be amazing if someone could check it out and give, well, advice and/or thoughts on it all..:) anyway, I am 22 and am currently single...the man I was seeing the past five months or so just up andd stopped talking to me after I last saw him. what a keeper right?!

 Like I said give me the link and I will have a look but best of luck in the testing area ..... I'm unsure if this is wat u want or not but I say fingers crossed and the. Hope for the best xox

Welcome to all the newbies hope u feel welcome with us crazies xox


----------



## jordypotpie

here is the link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/n...ng/1045295-scared-thoughts-advice-please.html

I wasn't planning for this to happen by any means, but it isn't bad if I am. originally I hoped I wasn't but as the days go on the more I seem to find myself praying for a BFP.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Read and posted babe,.... Sounds like u have shit loads of symptoms ...I hope watever the outcome you gets is good for u my love xoxo


----------



## jordypotpie

whatever the outcome is I will be happy. I plan on keeping all of you posted. I have some pregnancy tests back at my moms house (I like to keep some on hand because you just never know) and my brother is bringing them to me tonight. so hopefully tomorrow I can muster up the courage to take one. :)...or three haha


----------



## flapjack10

Welcome newbies! :wave:

OMG ice cream cake looks amazin! *drools*

Xxx


----------



## nlk

hiiiiiiii :flower:

So ice cream cake is like a gateaux then? 'cause we have that here? in my head thats what it is anyway :haha: really want some now though!


----------



## flapjack10

Hi nlk how are you? where are you with TTC?

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Gateux means cake in french lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

Sooooo annoyed!!! My pepere was supposed to drive me to my hometown today and he left without me! This is the second weekend in a row he does this !! Ughhhh!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Scratch that. Adding another thing I've done pregnant that I'm "not supposed to do" ... GOING TO MY HOMETOWN ON A MOTORCYCLE. Vroooooom vroooooom !!


----------



## nlk

flapjack10 said:


> Hi nlk how are you? where are you with TTC?
> 
> xxx

Im good, thanks! Just finished another course of meds, and getting scanned on tuesday, so fingers crossed something's happened! I'm getting sick of having to take so many drugs just to have a shot at getting pregnant :dohh: how are things with you?! I've just lurked around all the forums lately, not sure why haha! I think its because ive been pretty busy!



MommaAlexis said:


> Gateux means cake in french lol

yeah, i know! In england though, we have things like viennese gateaux which is that ice cream cake...except its more layer-ish. usually with chocolate! even though its french we call it a gateaux here lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

Woooow. Started a thread in third tri, a bunch of people are jumping down my throat. o.o It's the "Things you shouldn't do while pregnant." one.


----------



## nlk

i just read your thread, alex. I think you're completely within reason! I think many people are overly safe when pregnant, and stop living. Unless you have been given a reason for not being able to still enjoy your life, dont! You've had a healthy, uneventful pregnancy, and havent been warned against anything by your doctor because of any risks. I'm seriously impressed by how much you have managed to keep up your lifestyle whilst pregnant, though! at the end of the day, there's not always someone else there to move the furniture for you, and wait on you hand and foot.

and the suggestions of sticking to the teen forum?! you have as much right as anyone else to post there. third tri is for anyone in their third tri! people like that annoy me :dohh:


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's gotten worse, I now apparently posted it to cause a reaction, and flaunt how easy I've had it to everyone to cause drama. O.O I don't really understand people at all. I posted a thread as a way to lighten the mood and I haven't said a single disrespectful thing in the thread whatsoever. WHY are people so rude all the time? How am I the immature one for being respectful when they're calling me names? ... I hate people.


----------



## MommaAlexis

My lifestyle is relatively baby friendly to begin with as all my close friends have children. Obviously there's things I won't be doing when I have prior engagements, which I will have more of soon. But for instance, a newborn sleeps pretty much anywhere, and the fresh air is good for us, so if I want to go for a walk at three am, I will. Because it doesn't hurt her at all. When she's older and has a set sleeping schedule I'd never leave her alone in the house! It's not that I'll be more mature then, it's that I'll be forced to stay in then whereas now I have the option. And if I have the option to do something that I know won't hurt her or may help her, I will do it. Not because I'm immature, but because it's fun and I can. And I don't see why you'd choose to not to do something you enjoy because of what someone else thinks! I wish I could just post this in that thread but I'm apparently being patronizing as it is. -.-'


----------



## jordypotpie

I'm sorry you are having to deal with people like that! :( you guys sure set a great example though! I can't thank you all enough for how understanding, welcoming, supportive, and nice you've been! Hopefully they snap out of it, but unfortunately that doesn't seem possible. Just keep your head up and keep in mind you have done nothing wrong! :)

Life is too short to spend time angry about things we have no control over. :) Just find reasons to smile. :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Just seen your post Alex. How pathetic are those people?!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Screw what everyone else thinks Alex, We all know you are going to be a wonderful mother. you know that yourself! You would not do anything to cause harm to your child.


----------



## MommaAlexis

They posted a few more completely ridiculous comments about how I think I'm better then anyone who doesn't do those kind of things, etc. My last comment was "Someone report this to an admin and get it deleted. I will not have a thread cause drama where it was meant to lighten the mood." and it's now deleted. OK, I'm staying in this thread from now on. Mean people in the outside world. o.o


----------



## joo

Lol Alex you opened a can of worms there didn't you! I can't believe how RUDE some of them were! I've never seen that on here before. If I see something that's not my cup of tea I just press the back button, I don't feel the need to shoot them down. Leave them to their self-important selves lol x

How's everyone's Saturday been? I spent alllll morning in bed listening to the rain hammering down outside. Haven't left the house at all as I don't fancy swimming. Flood alerts for us :-/ I'm going to regret wasting my time off come Monday morning though!


Welcome newer than me newbies xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's just utterly ridiculous how disrespectful people are because of my age. Honestly, if I didn't have my profile picture and age on here that would not have turned out like that. But no, I'm suddenly this horrible person making fun of people who are limited in what they can do, which is absolutely false. I'd never say anything like that and don't see how saying _*I*_ did something means "Haha and youuuu can'ttttt!!". Sigh. I'm so frustrated right now haha. I don't like being accused of things that I very obviously didn't do. And the things I do in my spare time may be childish sure, but I'm by no means immature or an unfit parent. My daughter comes first and if there's time for fun, of course I'll jump on it! Why does the world just not make sense? What's that old Stephen King movie, The shining. "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy!" Haha.. Oh I want to watch that now. It's just frustrating to me how I can be nothing but respectful to someone to have them turn around and disregard my opinion because of my age. It's not my first rodeo!


----------



## jordypotpie

Thanks for the welcoming :) my Saturday started with the teeniest bit of nausea which then decided to turn into diarrhea (sorry!)..and now I feel hungry but lack an appetite at all. My dad is talking about cooking steak tonight which not knowing if I'm pregnant or not has me worried since he leaves them semi bloody. Not sure if it is safe or not to eat?...doesn't entirely sound good to me anyway but food is food and since I've lost three pounds I'd say I need to force myself to eat something. Other than that my cat decided to puke...I tried to grab him but he ran. By the time I grabbed him and got him to the door it was too late...he puked while I was holding him :( yuuuck. And then he decided to run off and get into a cat fight. well I hope everyone else's Saturday is off to a much better start lol :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Did you test yet ?!


----------



## jordypotpie

BAH!!! no!!!!!! :( my brother is a tool and "forgot" to grab my tests! It took everything I had not to explode on him...so I hung up on him instead haha. He thinks this is just another "scare" and that I'm not pregnant. With that being said I haven't bothered going into detail about this situation just stated that I am pretty sure I am and need the tests..It really doesn't seem to matter with him, he thinks what he wants and that is that. Anyway with his i forgot to grab them statement apparently at 20 years old 3 phonecalls from 3 different people and trying to get our 15 year old brother out the door (who is COMPLETELY capable of getting himself packed and out of the door) while trying to remember to grab my tests was just too much for his big boy brain! grrr I'm so mad! I called him once to ask and a second time to remind him RIGHT before he left...wasn't THAT hard to do...:( so now I'm not sure when I'll get to test. Hopefully Monday morning...


----------



## nlk

some people are just rude and selfish, alex :nope: i remember when i first posted (i dont remember whether it was on this forum or a different one) but i had one woman tell me i was being ridiculous for ttc at such a young age...its so stupid. age doesnt dictate what kind of parent you will be. and i know some young parents who are a damn sight better than some in their 40's!

jordy, i SO would not have the self restraint to NOT test! why havent you just gone out and bought another test? There's no way in hell i would be able to keep putting it off....im a poas addict :haha:


----------



## jordypotpie

Well I just moved into my dad's place recently. I haven't found work yet and I spent the last of my Tax return :( doesn't help that I have a massive fear of driving and don't have my license. Yesterday and today I have had hardly any symptoms I only feel the slightest bit tired, not exhausted like I have been feeling the last two or three weeks. So essentially this feeling "normal" crap has me freaked that I'm not..I still have a gut feeling that I am, but to say the least I am scared lol.


----------



## jordypotpie

just made banana bread from scratch >.< FINALLY found something i found appetizing! can you say pig out?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Motorcycles are fun!!!


----------



## jordypotpie

My first main ex had a Gsxr 1000 fast and a load of fun! Loved going for rides lol :) I know what you mean.


----------



## jordypotpie

I have a random question for everyone..I sat down at the dinner table this evening and it felt like someone had let loose a Mexican bean in my uterus. It was insanely hard to not giggle at the way it felt. Just wondering if anyone has experienced this since I have never before and whether it was a pregnancy symptom or not?


----------



## MommaAlexis

I have no idea what a mexican bean is. Haha no idea!

So I apparently am totally oblivious when out on a stroll. I was humming to myself enjoying the last of the sun when I finally got to my hometown, went for a two hour walk. This cop pulls up beside me and starts prattling on to me and I have no idea what he's talking about. Skip the confused stare I had on my face, but apparently two guys have been following me for like a half hour screaming at me and yelling threats and this cop arrested them. He asked if I was okay and everything and if I wanted someone to come drive me home if I was freaking out. He was really concerned that I was going to have like a mental breakdown or something over it... I didn't even notice. Lol I saw the two guys stumbling alone yelling incoherently and just tuned them out hahaha. I was totally none the wiser that they'd been yelling at me. Haha so walked around a bit more, about an hour later the cop stopped me again to make sure I was STILL alright. ( Small town ) It was all pretty funny to me, I think he thought I was in shock.. I honestly didn't even notice! I walk with my keys in my hands everywhere and did a lot of fight training growing up, so I would have been fine either way. Siiiigh. My anti negativity bubble is kinda troublesome some days. A few days ago I posted in here that some woman was following me and my best friend around calling us skanks at the mall. Yeah, I didn't notice. It wasn't until my best friend turned around screaming I noticed this girl flipping out haha. Like, am I honestly this oblivious to peoples freak outs? Haha it kinda worries me, what else have I missed? Anyways, I made it to my hometown, my butt was numb from the ride because it's two hours away. Lara was woken up by the vibrations and kicked me the whole way down. Good day even for the crappy start. I'm still a little amused at my obliviousness to people yelling at me.


----------



## jordypotpie

Sounds like an interesting day! A Mexican jumping bean...I'm not sure how to explain it lol. Try Googling it...actually I will post a link when I get home. Not easy to do that on my phone! Hope everyone is having a good evening. :) I think someone is watching over me tonight...I was freaked about my dad cooking steak because he likes to leave it super pink and bloody in the middle...somehow it had hardly any pink in it. I lucked out!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Wow u girls have been busy chit chatting.

Alex stuff ppl seriously I wish I got to read the thread u put up ,... I'm bummed it's gone. Ppl need to lay off ppl in general. Opinions are so jaded and if u ain't got anything nice to say to people then just don't say anything..... I've been annoyed by ppl on bub but I just can't be bothered with them so I keep going past them ..... Just forget em ...stick us babes we love ya 

Jordy ..... I so hope u get to test soon ...I'm waiting in anticipation ...ps I have no idea wat a mexican bean is either sorry 

Xoxoxo how's everyone doing xoxoxo. I'm fantastic having a lovely weekend with my super handsome husband xoxox he got a swish haircut and is the picture of Delishiousness!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone. Just checking in :)

I'm nearly 24 weeks now and was feeling the best I've felt in a long time, until hubby passed on his cold germs :( I feel awful!! I'm on night shift too. Have had a splitting headache for 2 days now.

Despite me feeling rough, the twins are doing great. Kicking me like mad! I'd love to know what they get up to in there! I'm sure they have little fun fights :)

Got another scan on Thursday. Can't wait to see them again and to see how much they've grown. It'll have been 5 weeks since my last one so I bet they look huge! They certainly feel huge when they kick me all day long!! Aww, how sweet :)

On a positive note, I've only got 4 more weeks left at work before I leave! Because of the type of work I do and being pregnant with twins my consultant doesnt want me working beyond 28 weeks incase I go into prem labour. That's fine by me! :) I've managed to save up nearly 8 weeks of annual leave to take before my maternity leave starts at 36 weeks. At first, I thought I'd be bored leaving at 28 weeks and potentially having another 10 weeks to go but now I can't wait! Work is really taking it out of me. The top of my womb is already right underneath my ribs (which is where it would be at about 36 weeks if I had one baby). The only room to grow now is outwards! I'm gunna be huge!!! :rofl: finding it a really struggle to breath at the mo with my high bump and a blocked nose! Boy, am I attractive! Haha

Hope the rest of your are ok

X


----------



## jordypotpie

here is a link to the mexican jumping beans, pretty much felt like one that was just going crazy in my uterus..it was the oddest feeling ever and was so hard not to giggle. anyway here ya go: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOwTlODiH2w

Congrats on the twins BabyBumpHope! That is pretty exciting!


----------



## jordypotpie

I will have tests tonight and will test when i wake up in the morning. :) super scared.


----------



## joo

Good luck hun xxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

GL jordy xxx


----------



## jordypotpie

thanks guys :) I am super nervous. I'm not really sure what to do if I get a BFP...or how to tell my family....or the guy for that matter! I truly feel like ripping my hair out and crying. It is what I want but it doesn't mean it will be easy.


----------



## TFSGirl

I am craving one thing and one thing only and OH can't find it out there in the grocery store ANYWHERE and won't let me go out and look for it!


----------



## Queen Bee.

what are you craving?


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls,

Long time no typing! lol
How is everyone! sorry for not Hardly been on!
been really busy with the house.. finally got it!, woo! 

So. i have the most werid cycle ever! 

xx


----------



## TFSGirl

I want Häagen Dazs Mayan Chocolate ice cream :(


----------



## joo

TFSGirl said:


> I want Häagen Dazs Mayan Chocolate ice cream :(

mmmmm, delicious. I want some too. Sympathy cravings?? :haha:


Congrats on getting your house Samantha xxx


----------



## samanthax

Thank you!

Girls im confussed... 

my period aint due on.. tilll tuesday/friday time.. 
But my cervix is quite high.. and its quite firm.. & eggwhite? x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Phew! That was a lot of catching up! Hello to our newbies! Had a very busy weekend that included an awesome wedding! Now, relaxing at home waiting for the premier of True Blood tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've had a very terrible weekend. Losing faith in mankind. Besides my grandfather leaving without me to my hometown, the huge freak out in that thread, I didn't get to my hometown until late last night so couldn't run any errands, then the girl who I have ALREADY PAID for a bunch of baby clothes keeps cancelling and diddly daddling about when I can pick up the clothes, I told her I was going to be there today to grab them, and have been calling her and texting and messaging her ALL WEEKEND that I was leaving at 2 on sunday and I need to grab it by then. She FINALLY replies at 1:40 today that she's busy and to come back in an hour or so. o.o NO. I (thank you, facebook!) know you read my messages YESTERDAY. I was like, okay well I already gave you the money so you're going to need to find a way to get them to me now. She flipped out "FFS!! I'm babysitting four kids leave me alone!!" So I replied "I expect my money back then." she replied "Yeah, I guess" .... NO I GUESS, yes, give me the money you owe back. It's been over two weeks of her repeatedly rescheduling on me, I'm done being nice. So after all this 2 finally hits and my grandfather says he'll be right there. So Marty texted me asking if I wanted to go for tea, said I can't heading out of town. (would have been awesome, barely get to see Lara's half sister so woulda cheered me up.) Which I was fine with, except he kept saying to stay there. And didn't show up until almost five o'clock! So I sat outside waiting for almost 3 hours, missed out on one of the things I came there for for no reason. When I went to a bonfire and told everyone about the university I'm applying to and everything they freaked out that applying with Mature student status wasn't fair to everyone else who actually finished high school and I should go back and finish all my classes I'd missed from then instead. (This would take me two years extra to do). [Note:Mature Student Status is when you're over the age of twenty and have been out of school for over two years, you take a small test to make sure you can read/write properly and then can take one course at a time for the first year. If you pass all the courses you've taken in your first year, you can switch to full time in whatever program you want.] :hugs: I want a coffee with whipped cream, a kitten to cuddle, and a HUG! :(


----------



## DanyB

Hello all! Had a fabulous weekend in Corpus Christi, TX. Went to Padre Island and hung out at the beach. 
This week is my alleged fertile week.

Wish me luck!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omfg.. And the girl with the clothes has blocked me! I didn't even message her once since asking for my money back.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Sheesh MamaAlexis... sounds like you had a frustrating weekend! That sucks that that girl blocked you and keeps avoiding you... did you give her a lot of money?


----------



## MommaAlexis

It was just twenty bucks, but I'm not working right now so twenty bucks is a big difference for me :(


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

That still sucks though.... hey, when you're tight on money, every little bit counts. I hope you get it back soon.. or get the clothes... SOMETHING!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

xopiinkiieox said:


> Phew! That was a lot of catching up! Hello to our newbies! Had a very busy weekend that included an awesome wedding! Now, relaxing at home waiting for the premier of True Blood tonight! :thumbup:

Oh man! I wanna see the new episode of TB! :happydance:

Welcome to all the brand-spanking new faces here. :hi:


----------



## dontworry

Welcome to Jordy and MrsChaffin and JJsmom! 

MrsChaffin - I hope it happens quickly for you! I'm onto Cycle#7/Month 8 at the moment and still waiting for it to happen! Best of luck and tons of babydust to you!

Jordy - did you buy a test yet?  I am 21 and also don't have my license because of my fear of driving on public roads lmao. Also - banana bread sounds freaking amazing.

Chels - Stay calm, sweetness! <3

Dany - good luck this week! Get to BDing, girl!


TRUEEEE BLOOOOODD! I need to watch the new episode. But I have to sleep so I am off to bed lol. I love you all, girls! And I miss being in here so much! I want to catch up with you all more soon! <3


----------



## Smile181c

As if I unsubscribed :dohh::dohh: I'm back!


----------



## samanthax

hey girls how is everyone?
x


----------



## JJsmom

Alexis, sorry to hear you are going through so much at the moment! Hope you get your money back or the clothes soon!! 

So I still don't know where I am in my cycle. I woke yesterday with the most horrific gas pains that I've never had. They finally got better last night but my stomach is still achy! I don't know if these are good with better signs to follow? All I know is that AF should arrive either the 16th (like normal) or around the 23rd (when it actually started last month after all the days of spotting). Hoping for good signs!!! 

My wondfo's will arrive Wednesday! I told OH that I ordered them and there are 25 in the pack and he laughed and said I sure hope that will be enough! LOL! Well with not trying not preventing you never know when it will happen because we aren't tracking my cycle! But BDing every other day should cover us pretty good! LOL!

:dust: to all of you!!


----------



## Laura91

Firstly, hi to all the newbies :flower:

Jordy - have you tested yet? :flow:

MrsChaffin - I know how you feel about long cycles, mine are anywhere between 45-60 :dohh:

Erin - Those cakes looked delicious! 

TFS - I'm sure if it was anything bad they would have booked you in asap :hugs:

NLK - I didn't think of gateaux :dohh: :haha: How are you?

BBH - Wow for 24 weeks! That seems to have flown by - maybe not for you though lol! Yay for another scan and only 4 weeks work left :happydance:

Samantha - Congrats on the new house!

Alex - Sorry you had a crappy weekend :hugs:

DanyB - Glad you had a nice weekend, hope you manage to catch that eggy this week :thumbup:

Jess - Hows things? 

Chloe - How on earth do you manage it? Isn't this the second/third time? :haha: How are you?

JJsmom - Good luck for this cycle!

Sorry if I've missed anyone! Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## flapjack10

Hi all!

:hugs: Alex

GL Dany B! Get BDing!


:kiss: to all you lovely girls! 

Boooo to Monday!

xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

How did I miss the 14th BFP going up :shrug:

People are so weird, and still not picking up on the fact that I am pregnant. My family is even now telling me I am starting to look pregnant, but just had 2 more people come into work and ask why I'm on desk duty and not on the trucks.

Alex>> Sorry your weekend was so crappy. People never cease to amaze me.


----------



## TFSGirl

Oh and WELCOME to the new peeps!


----------



## joo

Is it true blood season 5 Annie? We just bought season 4 last week and finished it already :( I think it will be another year until season 5 is shown here.

Ladies my boobs hurt like hell and today I keep feeling like I'm gonna faint, feel light headed & dizzy & like I'm floating. Does anyone else get this before AF? I'm due in about 5ish days
Xx


----------



## DanyB

Alex, good grief! Sounds like she scammed you. So so sorry!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Alex - that girl sounds like a nut case. Do you know where she lives? I know it doesnt sound like loads of money but like you say - every little helps with a baby on the way and she has no right to ignore you and not hand over the clothes.

Up until now me and hubby have really only just bought boy clothes (as they said one twin is defo a boy and the other they THINK is a girl). That was until i found a girl on here who was selling loads of gorgeous NEXT girly clothes that her little girl has grown out of. I took the risk and bought a big bundle from her and they arrived today. I'm in love with all the pink and frilly girly outfits :) Awwwww. Now i've got pink and blue :thumbup: I think seeing the pink and blue together has made it feel a little more real that we are having two babies - and one of each!!

Still gunna get them to have another look at her bits on the scan on thursday though, just to be safe! Haha, i don't think hubby will believe she's defo a girl until shes here and we see her girly bits properly!

x


----------



## jordypotpie

hey all BFN here. I am insanely confused. I know my body and I am still almost 100% sure I am pregnant. Wondering if using dollar store cheapies and being 21 dpo makes a difference? any clue?


----------



## pops23

By 21dpo you should be getting a postitive hun, although stranger things have happened definitely and some people don't get their BFP until really late, but try a FRER just to be sure, good luck with it all xxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'll check back to exactly how many DPO I was, I was around 20-25 dpo with a FRER before I got a positive too. :)

EDIT : OUUUU IM A SQUASH!!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yes joo...pretty sure it's season 5...it's the newest one, I just can't ever keep track. :haha: It was pretty good! I'm obsessed with the show, and the books...love them.

Getting pretty clear AF symptoms here. Cramps, tummy issues, sore boobs...classic AF for me. Feel confident in saying that I will likely not even test this cycle because I won't need to. :growlmad:


----------



## flapjack10

Such a cute squash Alex!

Jordy - how do you know when you ovulated or are you just estimating?

Annie :hugs: I hope it's not AF...

xxx


----------



## DanyB

Silly question girls....but....I've read tight pants kill sperm. My DH is training to be a police officer and works out 5 days a week. He wears tight shorts underneath his gym shorts to hold everything in place. He works out for about an hour or two and changes but he also works at the gym so some days he has them on for 6 hours. 

Anyone gotten pregnant with their SO wearing whatever? I am sure we are fine but gosh... I want my BFP
,


----------



## jordypotpie

I pretty much based it off of the first day of my last normal period which was May 6th and if I remember right the 17th through like the 21st was my window. and I had sex on the 17th. I could have missed the mark which is alright I guess, just doesn't explain everything that has been going on.

If I'm not, I hope it is okay that I stick around because I know at some point in my life I will be blessed with a BFP and itd be nice to keep in touch and keep up. Be hard to just jump into the mix of things again out of no where. It is really frustrating when you are dating someone and things are going amazingly, and then out of no where they disappear.

On a happy note, I live on a river and LOVE this time of year. Little baby duckies and geese. SO darling! On a funny note, I have finally been letting my cat outside since the move, and he fell in the river today. Didn't get to see it happen, just walked out of the bathroom from a shower to my cat looking like a drowned rat under the coffee table.

Hope you are all having a happy Monday :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Stick around, there's also the waiting to try section. :) I'll look mine up after my doc appt.


----------



## jordypotpie

I did see the waiting to try section :) but I have found I like everyone in this thread :) and there is some truth to my situation! I'm not trying, and it isn't like I am preventing anything either haha  

I sure hope you checking isn't an inconvenience! :)

EDIT: My dad is thinking about picking up a FRER. He, I think, trusts my dollar store cheapies less than I do!


----------



## flapjack10

Please do stay around here jordy! The more the merrier!

Yup that seems about right what you're estimating ovulation wise. Deffo try a FRER. 

Your poor kitty! :haha:


----------



## dontworry

Okay, update on my situation lol.

My period is over, lasted about 6/7 days which is long for me, but it was really, really light, too. I had some weird feelings the day before yesterday, with my breasticles (lol!) aching and feeling pulling in my right side, but a coworker said it could be because I've been drinking so much caffeine at work to stay awake since I am on my feet the entire time, lifting people and showering them, etc. I tested this morning (kinda pointless considering my AF just stopped, but I am paranoid!) and got a BFN (figures). Not surprising at all, but better to be safe than sorry, right!? :)

Today I've got work again and then I get to have 2 days off with my Terrbear (I hope!). I am already exhausted and I'm not even at work yet lol. 
So that's it for my update!  I am still thinking about temping but I'm having so much trouble waking up around the same time every day... we will see what happens!


----------



## jordypotpie

Alrighty then, I will! lol. One day I will be on the BFP list :)

Thinking I will have him pick me up a FRER tomorrow. I have felt almost completely normal today just the slightest nagging of a headache. Actually have energy too, which is odd compared to how I have been lately.

Haha, Kitty is sacked out now! I think the "water trauma" wiped him out. :)


----------



## joo

dontworry said:


> I am still thinking about temping but I'm having so much trouble waking up around the same time every day... we will see what happens!

breasticles :haha: similarly I like chesticles! Ooohh if you start temping I might join you. I'd like to get to grips with my cycle but don't really understand the whole temping thing though :-/ 


Jordy, that's really strange about your BFN :wacko: From your symptoms it really sounded like you could be pg. I've heard that all sorts can make you late, like stress and weight, etc. But like the other ladies have said, I'd do a FRER and keep testing - some people just have less hcg in their wee i guess so they might not show up positive for a while? I hope you get an answer soon though, it;s just sooo frustrating when you don't know where you are! xxxx


----------



## jordypotpie

I sure hope I get an answer soon too! This has a lot of people confused. Definitely plan on getting a FRER. As far as my wee goes...if I am pg...it needs to stock pile some hcg and let it out when I test! haha too bad that isn't possible, right!?


----------



## nlk

jordypotpie said:


> I sure hope I get an answer soon too! This has a lot of people confused. Definitely plan on getting a FRER. As far as my wee goes...if I am pg...it needs to stock pile some hcg and let it out when I test! haha too bad that isn't possible, right!?

use FMU! :thumbup: thats stockpiling it! provided you haven't gotten up in the night to pee!


----------



## jordypotpie

That is what I did this morning. :/


----------



## MommaAlexis

Girls. I'm normally quite nice to waitresses, I used to be one. But after this weekend my patience for people taking my money is at an all time low. Note, this girl thought I was also drinking as my tummy was behind the table the whole time, SURPRISE not drunk. I'm so done being nice to people. Had a really good waitress and was going to be giving her a tip. My bill was 3.19$ taxes in. I gave her ten. She gives me back 6$ even and doesn't say a word. I went back in and was like.. Uhh.. I gave you a ten? She's like yeah your bill was 4$ even. I was like, No. It was 3.19$. She says it was 4$. I ask the other waitress how much a virgin ceasar is after taxes, she said it was 3.19$. So I stared at the girl like uh.. You just lied to me. She turns to me and says "If I give you that I'll be short changing myself and have to pay it back." I just said Okay. and waited for her to give me my money back. Walked out after she gave me a dollar. I don't care about 0.81$. But she didn't mention it, lied to me, then tried to guilt me into not giving me it back. Lol.. Yeah, I don't care if you have to pay the 0.19$ you just over paid me. Learn your lesson. *humph* WAITRESS ETIQUETTE 101.


Edit : Adding picture. Ranting to my roommate about my weekend, our usually not very affectionate dog jumps on me, puts one paw on each side of my bump and snuggles right into my bump and falls asleep. Day just got 10x better.
 



Attached Files:







206211_395569603813735_2125616508_n.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dontworry

Wow, Alex - what a bitch. :/ Was she new? I always am too afraid to say anything when I'm unhappy with something, I probably would've just walked out. But jeesh! She could've at least told you the truth and said "My mistake" and just give you your money back... yikes.


----------



## nlk

I can't believe she did that, Alex! That's so awful. I definitely wouldn't go there again :nope:

had my scan this morning. I have THREE follies growing. I'm not sure whether I could deal with triplets :wacko: So me and OH talked about it, and have decided to not BD this cycle. It hurts that I'm wasting a cycle, but I just keep telling myself how difficult it would be with triplets.


----------



## samanthax

alex, what a cow! I use to be waitress but; Its very hard.. but lucky i didn't do the money side of it... I just gave drinks, food and cleaning


----------



## mrsswaffer

9DPO, FMU. Yay or nay? :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







P1070124.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 12


----------



## nlk

I think I can see a line, mrsswaffer! Moreso when I tilt the screen, but I'm pretty sure it's there!! FX'ed!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thank you. :) Hoping AF stays away on Friday!


----------



## Laura91

MrsSWaffer I SEE A LINE! :happydance: X


----------



## nlk

is the line pink irl?


----------



## flapjack10

nlk said:


> I can't believe she did that, Alex! That's so awful. I definitely wouldn't go there again :nope:
> 
> had my scan this morning. I have THREE follies growing. I'm not sure whether I could deal with triplets :wacko: So me and OH talked about it, and have decided to not BD this cycle. It hurts that I'm wasting a cycle, but I just keep telling myself how difficult it would be with triplets.

Wow :shock: never mind hun. GL for next cycle.




mrsswaffer said:


> 9DPO, FMU. Yay or nay? :wacko:

YAY! I see something. How many mins after peeing did you take the pic? FX it gets darker hun! When are you next testing?

xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

It does look pink to me, but it's so faint, it's very hard to tell. At some angles, I'd say it is pink. :p


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeeep! :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

FJ, I'll try again tomorrow with FMU. I'm sure I'll get a stark negative if I tried with SMU. The pic was probably taken about 5-7 minutes after POAS, but the line was white at first (very early after dipping), and then came up like that.


----------



## flapjack10

Looking good hun! I've tried to play with the pic, but I've never tweaked a HPT pic before. Maybe post in pg test gallery for someone to tweak they're experts there.

Yay for tomorrow FX FXFX :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

that is definitely a LINE! :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

I have put the test in a secret place, and am not going to tell DH until Fathers' Day (if AF doesn't pay a visit)! :) It's a good job he's away this morning!


----------



## Queen Bee.

excited to see tomorrows test!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thank you, girls. You're all getting me rather excited, but I don't really believe it at all. This was our first cycle NTNP (plus charting), so I really didn't think it would be this easy. Plus, I've been spotting for the past 4 days, so... we'll see.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Arhhhhhhh omg mrsswafer that is a line for sure ..... Congrats babe this is so exciting yahoooo! Mine were super faint like that if not worse wahooo I'm doing the baby dance all by myself whoop whoopp I'm so excited for u happy fathers day to ur hubby already 

I know there is heaps more I need to comment on but all I can't think of is giving u a big cuddle Alex uve had a rough trot booooo to ppl in general

I've had a corker of a day ....been in hosp with nasty headaches again.....tests galore high blood pressure but all clear ....... I have to go and get my eyes tested booo but I'm just glad I'm ok and my princess is ok yay

So whatever I've missed I'm sorry I hope everyone is great ... Bring on some more bfps please love you.all to bits 
Kisses and hugs all over 

Ps check.out wat finally arrived for Me yay
 



Attached Files:







2tYB8.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 2









lV3T7.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 2









e36sD.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## flapjack10

mrsswaffer said:


> I have put the test in a secret place, and am not going to tell DH until Fathers' Day (if AF doesn't pay a visit)! :) It's a good job he's away this morning!

Awww that's lovely! 


xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

It gives me 5 days to get some better lines!!


----------



## Laura91

Looks like the BFPs will be rolling in again this month! Who's next to test?

MrsSWaffer that will be the perfect fathers day present - such good timing!

Erin - those outfits are soo cute! x


----------



## JJsmom

I see a line mrsswaffer!! Hope it keeps getting darker!!! Good luck!!!! fx'ed!!


----------



## joo

mrsswaffer said:


> I have put the test in a secret place, and am not going to tell DH until Fathers' Day (if AF doesn't pay a visit)! :) It's a good job he's away this morning!

That is such a fantastic idea! It's this Sunday isn't it? What am amazing surprise =D I can't see the pic on my phone but got my fx it's your BFP X


----------



## TFSGirl

Erin>> Yuck to being in the hospital all day :( Don't like that at all. Glad everything is all clear. xoxo

Alex>> I really have no time for shitty waitresses. I am always VERY good and generous with the ones that are good, but the fact she lied to you is maddening. 

AFM, I am at work yet again. I left about 10 minutes later than I usually do because OH had to ride into the city with me for an appointment this morning, and it took me an extra 50 minutes to get to work. Drivers are SO stupid. It was barely raining at all this morning, but people are chicken shits and also terrible drivers so traffic was just awful...

So I am here now. I had a nap on the floor at work yesterday as I was so bagged. I skipped lunch and just slept in one of the change rooms. 

I'm looking forward to this week being over, we have a baby shower to go to this weekend for OH's cousin and his wife. Get this; They are 42 (his cousin) and 39 (the wife) and they tried for YEARS to get pregnant, all to no avail (I think she had upwards of 11-12 MCs). So last year they took her egg and his sperm and got a surrogate and she carried the embryo and their healthu little biological baby girl was born at the beginning of May!! :D So they went out west to Alberta the day she was born (they made it just in time, as she was actually due in the middle of the month... they were set to leave three days later lol) and brought her back a few days later, so now we are having the baby shower! :D And baby will be there, yay!! :) So cute. My OH's cousin is a very well known Dr. here and I'm pretty sure she is in health care, they are both amazing, and we are so happy for them! Very cool! So we bought a bunch of gifts for them last night :) Very cute little baby girl things. I also got 5 little onesies for Kaidyn, I couldn't resist :blush:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yay everyone!!


----------



## Laura91

Im so sorry Erin, somehow I forgot to post about you going hospital! Glad everything turned out ok :hugs:

TFS, all I can picture is you laying on an office floor at the side of a desk sleeping :haha:! I'm sure your office doesn't look like mine (if you could see me office you'd understand why I find this funny!)
Ooh yay for babyshower! Just goes to show that good things do come to those who wait :) So sad that it took them so long and they had to go through an extremely tough time to get there :nope: Hope you have a wonderful time - does everyone who's going know about your muffin?

How is everyone? It's quiet in here today! x


----------



## TFSGirl

It IS quiet in here today! The whole site is quiet actually!

I think most people know I am pregnant who are going, and if they don't my MIL will definitely be telling them hahaha she is too cute. 

I'm going to actually wear MATERNITY clothes to the shower!! Yay that I finally have some! haha


----------



## Laura91

I was thinking that too, there seems to be a lot of threads getting locked lately aswell :wacko: Seems like people outside of this thread can't get on :haha:

Will this be her first grandchild? That's so sweet that she's excited :) Yay for maternity clothes! x


----------



## TFSGirl

Yeah, there are a lot of threads getting locked!! People are fighting, and I guess people "post in the wrong place" :wacko: which I think is ridiculous. Leave people alone. Ugh.

This isn't her first, she has 5 living grandchildren lol she just LOVES babies so much! hahaha


----------



## rquanborough

Planning to test tomorrow at 14 DPO. Wish me luck.


----------



## TFSGirl

Good luck!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, I've noticed people have been really argumentative in a lot of threads lately.


----------



## joo

rquanborough said:


> Planning to test tomorrow at 14 DPO. Wish me luck.

Good luck hun! xxx



MommaAlexis said:


> Yeah, I've noticed people have been really argumentative in a lot of threads lately.

Yeh I've noticed this too, I am sticking with you gals here and only joining positive threads. What does someone get out of being crappy to someone online :shrug: beats me!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, and my patience for idiocy is at an all time low right now, think I'll give myself a few days before venturing out into new threads. Just not up to it.


----------



## TFSGirl

MommaAlexis said:


> Yeah, I've noticed people have been really argumentative in a lot of threads lately.

I have to admit, there are a lot of people who make me FUMING mad on here, and I have really really had to bite my tongue sometimes, but that's the thing... I BITE MY TONGUE. So many people don't. And you're right, it breeds a LOT of negativity on the boards. Everyone blames it on hormones but it's no excuse. I think they are just rude people as it is.

I agree with Joo, I'm sticking to these girls lol


----------



## joo

Ilove this thread; it really brightens up my day 
**
​


----------



## MommaAlexis

I really think a lot of women just use hormones as an excuse. Not saying always, or every woman at all. There's just a difference between not being *able* to bite your tongue and just not trying to because you have an excuse. I try to avoid high drama threads in third tri because some of those girls are cray cray.


----------



## MommaAlexis

*I WUB YOU! *
:hugs:


----------



## DanyB

I'm on CD 18, according to fertility friend.com today is the start of my fertile day.  it only gives me 4 days though. Most other sites give me 6. So hopefully can manage just rockin it for the next full week :-D ha!

How's everyone's day???


----------



## joo

MommaAlexis said:


> *I WUB YOU! *
> :hugs:

:rofl: and check out your beautiful squash!!! x



jordypotpie said:


> Thinking I will have him pick me up a FRER tomorrow.

Did you get a FRER and test again?? I've been checking in today to see if you've updated x



*TFS* - Did you get booked in for your scan yet? x


----------



## joo

DanyB said:


> I'm on CD 18, according to fertility friend.com today is the start of my fertile day.  it only gives me 4 days though. Most other sites give me 6. So hopefully can manage just rockin it for the next full week :-D ha!
> 
> How's everyone's day???

Good luck!!! Go for 6 days or more just in case hehe xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm booked in for Thursday only 2 hours before my appointment with my doc. She's not happy about it but it was the only appointment I could get.


----------



## jordypotpie

I am pretty certain I see a line as well mrsswaffer! Fingers are crossed for you!

alex- I'd have just given her a penny back if you had one on hand. If I had been with you I'd have snickered at the girl. Some people just don't think. There is a show called Mystery Diners that is on the Food Network channel from time to time. It is UNREAL how awful some employees at restaurants get. Last one I watched, a waitress was not only drinking on the job (people's left over drinks), but she was asking a 9 month pregnant woman's husband if it was HIS, and said she was HUGE... I was like....uhhhhh pretty sure I'd have decked her. The pregnant woman wanted her food boxed, and the waitress took it in back and while she was boxing it, was eating the food. I was shocked, and now I am pretty uneasy about eating out, lol.

Hope everyone is having a good day today! :) I didn't test this morning. Felt more nauseous than I have in a few days. And when my body decides to not be constipated, it decides to go into hyper drive and just liquefy everything. THAT is getting old lol.

EDIT: sorry I spaced on coming on here! I spent yesterday job hunting, and then talking to a guy with autism on a random site. Brilliant boy but all over the place. 

joo- I haven't gotten a FRER yet, sort of just monitoring my body. I keep feeling an odd tugging feeling in my left side where my ovary is/should be. I haven't decided if it is just my bowels or if it is my ovary. I feel like I am losing my mind!


----------



## AllisMommy

TTC#2 here!
Kinda NTNP/TTC actually.
Im on CD40 and all :bfn: since CD 32.
My cycles are always 33 days, (minus when I got pregnant with my daughter who is now 2).

Ugh, the wait is almost unbearable!! I have been cramping off and on for over a week now and am extremely tired. What is going onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Good luck to everyone else who is trying/waiting.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Read my journal in the link, its my tww before my bfp at the beginning! Sounds just like me haha.


----------



## jordypotpie

pulling/tugging feeling is getting more persistent on my left side starting to make me want to lean over or press on the spot...I have never felt this before. it is making me wonder if the test was wrong...


----------



## AllisMommy

Im reading now...You are too cute!!! lol. Love the chest erections. hahaha!


----------



## AllisMommy

Ive had the pulling/tugging feeling on my right side. Also, every night for the last 5 days my dreams have been outrageous. One of them was me taking a test at some weird clinic, and the clinician did not believe the BFN so he took it apart and poured some weird dye on it and said.."see it IS a BFP" wtf? 

Ugh I hate waiting, and I hate buying tests now. lol.


----------



## jordypotpie

aww I think that dream would startle me. I haven't been having dreams lately...but I did have one the night I stopped bleeding (started the day my period should but wasn't heavy or crampy and stopped on the third day)..in my dream my vag (sorry) was gushing blood..it was all over my hands and I remember I was freaking out about it..and then I woke up..so weird..


----------



## flapjack10

rquanborough said:


> Planning to test tomorrow at 14 DPO. Wish me luck.

Good luck!



AllisMommy said:


> TTC#2 here!
> Kinda NTNP/TTC actually.
> Im on CD40 and all :bfn: since CD 32.
> My cycles are always 33 days, (minus when I got pregnant with my daughter who is now 2).
> Ugh, the wait is almost unbearable!! I have been cramping off and on for over a week now and am extremely tired. What is going onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> Good luck to everyone else who is trying/waiting.

Hi :wave: I had 43 day cycle last month (after a MC) it's SO frustrating! Hang on in there!

As usual I love all you girlies! Peace and love 
:kiss:


----------



## AllisMommy

Aww thanks Flapjack!! Sorry about your loss
And your 43 day cycle ended in a BFP or BFN?
Ugh to AF being such a :witch: to me for the first time in 13 years!

Im still hoping for that BFP though >.<:happydance:


----------



## flapjack10

It was AF for me, but I was just relieved to see it by the end of the cycle!

FX for your BFP! I hope it's just being shy! How many dpo do you estimate? xxx


----------



## AllisMommy

Well if I had ewcm then it would be 9DPO. If I ovulated like normal, it would be 24DPO.


----------



## jordypotpie

UPDATE: dad is picking up a FRER after he gets off work tonight :)


----------



## AllisMommy

OOOOO Let us know what you get!


----------



## dontworry

Rebekah - that looks like a BFP to me, too!

Erin - those clothes are SOO CUTE! I just love touching and folding the tiny outfits... they're so itty bitty!

rquanborough - good luck for testing tomorrow! :hugs:

Welcome to AllisMommy! Hope you get your BFP soon! I have wonky cycles at the moment and nothing ever works for me like it should lmao. So here's to hoping your experience is more peaceful! :) 

It is freaking 90 degrees over here today, and I am DYING from the heat! BLEHHHH! Someone save me!


----------



## jordypotpie

I definitely plan on it! not sure when i will do it! Possibly tomorrow morning or the next! After the dollar store BFN I don't have high hopes.

dontworry- It is amazing that you are two states below me and it is raining here! you lucky girl!


----------



## JJsmom

Good Luck Jordy!!! I have been anxiously waiting to hear your frer results!! :)


----------



## jordypotpie

Thanks! I think I have everyone anxiously waiting for them! I feel bad that this is all taking so long!


----------



## JJsmom

I can't wait to get my tests in the mail tomorrow! From what the O calendars have said I should be 4 dpo currently. That was around when I had my ewcm. But for some reason I started having it again. So me and OH I guess will just keep having our fun like we have been and I will probably take a test tomorrow just because I get them tomorrow. LOL!! Then wait til Friday before I take another to see what happens. Hoping for a BFP or at least to get my cycle back on track. I don't know how much longer I can deal with the "not knowing"!!!


----------



## AllisMommy

Dontworry, thanks! Ive never had a crazy cycle until now! I am praying it's not something serious..
Good luck Jordy! :bfp: dust to ya!


----------



## jordypotpie

Thanks AllisMommy!

I guess I fear it'll be neg because of how normal I have been feeling so I keep trying to put testing off. I'm not hit by a train tired anymore just slightly tired during the day, and my peeing has slowed quite a bit...the only thing that has stuck is diarrhea and that goes back and forth between that and not being able to poop at all! plus that tugging feeling I have..it has been happening a lot today.

JJsmom- Good luck! I wish the best for you. And I am sure you have all of us sending :dust: your way!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Lots to catch up on! Hello newbies, welcome! :hi:

Yay for a BFP!!

AFM, just got off the phone with the bank...someone stole my debit card number and charged about $260 worth of stuff! Have the money back, but it may post through and I'll have to file papers to get it back again. I hate thieves...get a JOB!! :growlmad:


----------



## JJsmom

So sorry to hear that xop!!! At least you caught it and the bank was able to get the money back into the account. Hopefully they can catch who did it!!! It's sad how people think it's ok to take from other people because they don't want to go out and get a job like a normal person!!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks JJ! I can't believe some people...I work hard and put up with a ton of BS at work to make my money. It's only fair others have to do the same, rather than steal from me! What's wrong with the world???


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG ... i go to sleep for the night and look at all this goss to catch up on..... well....


HELLOOOOOOO to all the newbies .. i sure hope you feel welcome here we like to chit chat and spread the LOVE and baby dust... so far we have a2 BFP's for this month or maybe a lil at the end of may ...so heres for the BIG FLOW of bfps to come..... i hope they start coming really good!!! 

good luck to you all and JORDY :test: again already you are keeping us all hanging here.

I know annie its ur turn to test (come on lil forever bean i know your in there) and omg stupid ppl stealing yours tuff *******S i say ... lucky you got it bak and hope it stays that way mwa ..... laura i hope your cycle sorts it shit out soon babe i needs a good whack up the bum i say..... Lizzy ur turn soon FINGERS crossed my love.

all you newbies i so hope these are bfps in the waiting bring it on girls!!

dont stress laura bout me ... its all good my love xoox

hope we are all well and happy, my head is a wee bit better but im off to find and eye cheker todya so wish me luck

ps my lil princess has been kung fu fighting these las few days .... i am unsure if she like me sleeping on my left side ... she goes absoloutly NUTS... either that or she just likes to play :) ooooh can i just say i cant wait to meet her yipeeee!!

I Love this thread its my total FAVOURITE!!! and i love all you girlies more xooxoooxoxx


----------



## jordypotpie

I am testing tomorrow hopefully! My dad is picking me up a FRER after work ezza! just hang tight! :)


----------



## jordypotpie

I was going through my phone and found this picture. just thought I would share it with you all. It makes me smile and chuckle. I miss my brother to pieces. moving away has been super hard.
 



Attached Files:







216652_10150278800679184_2503871_n.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ezza BUB1

YIPPEEE for testing ..cant wait!! GOOD LUCK

and omg that pic is fan- bloody- tastic!!! i love it make me chuckle too ..... good fun loving pic :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha WELP today was kind of a waste of time but still fun. So, they tried to do my glucose test. The only issue is you have to fast for 12 hours. If any of you girls have ridiculously high metabolisms, you'll know that it is a baaaaad idea to not eat that long. To give you girls an idea of how much I eat, I have about 6-7 meals a day. Between each meal I have a snack and a meal replacement drink. Even with all this, I'm still only 110 pounds and 5'4. (Pre preg) If I miss a single meal, I faint. If I don't have the meal replacements and snacks I get really bad headaches from the hunger but can usually juuuuust make it until meal time. Now this guy's trying to tell me to not eat and drink only water for 12 hours. LOL. I warned him yesterday that the test wouldn't be done. I cheated and ate before bed anyway, hoping that I might make it. Nope. Passed out at the office while waiting. They had to give me food because I was so weak. Doctor's like.. Uhh.. well we can skip that test I guess... Haha Yeah, thought so bud. In my defense, I warned him lol! I'm good now, but I hope he doesn't doubt me next time I say something is impossible lol. To those of you who envy fast metabolisms, this is the issue I face daily lol. My grocery bill is atrocious! Then went to the mall and supper with the lady friend, we haven't had a chance to see each other much lately, but I'm hoping that it's a bit more now. :)

Cute picture!


----------



## jordypotpie

ezza- haha that is exactly what that pic was for. I figured it would give everyone a good laugh. My brother and I are always like that. We are super close.

alex- I am sorry you passed out in the office today! Wouldn't it be nice if they listened to what you say? I had to get an ultrasound for my cysts and they were like "now drink 24 oz of water, and don't pee...we need your bladder full to do it" yeah eff you the cyst is 4 inches across..it is effin huge...you don't need my bladder full! Needless to say I almost peed my pants...and I wouldn't have cleaned it up. way too much water for one bladder to handle...she even found my bladder on the dumb machine and goes "OH! your bladder is REALLY full"..really? ugh...you are dumb..hurry up so I can pee...needless to say I was rather irritated haha. I should've peed my pants looking back....


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lol, dear newbies, we have a super private closed FB group for the girls in this thread. We decided to induct the newbies or anyone who isn't already in! COME FORTH NEWBS!


----------



## jordypotpie

dad bought a test. so tomorrow morning.

EDIT: what is that for alex?

just tried to take a drink out of my phone....definitely wasn't my beverage..whoops!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG ALEXIS you poor darling.. im glad you and lara are ok though .. silly drs arrrrgh!!

good work on inducting the newbies.... get on board girls FB fun as well as BNB fun

xoxo


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha we basically chit chat in there whenever BnB goes down for maintenance, or... well yeah that's basically it. When we wanna chat and can't get on BnB we go to the FB group. Lol My Facebook Add me and I'll invite you into the group on there


----------



## jordypotpie

welp I sent you a request. :) thanks for that :) I'm on board fersure!


----------



## jordypotpie

2 weeks ago: 156.8 lbs
just now: 150.2

I'd say my lack of appetite has had an affect.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

eeeeeek ... dont loose to much babe your already tiny


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

MommaAlexis said:


> Haha we basically chit chat in there whenever BnB goes down for maintenance, or... well yeah that's basically it. When we wanna chat and can't get on BnB we go to the FB group. Lol My Facebook Add me and I'll invite you into the group on there

Could I join this private FB group too!?


----------



## Ezza BUB1

yay do it LUVEUG yippee


----------



## MommaAlexis

Just lemme know if you friended me so I know who to invite lol.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

MommaAlexis said:


> Just lemme know if you friended me so I know who to invite lol.

Ok! I friended you... My name is Ashley... should be a wedding picture as my profile picture!


----------



## jordypotpie

Ive been making myself eat at least twice a day! and at 5'4 I'm not super tiny..


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm 5'4! :D


----------



## jordypotpie

EEEEE! more power to the 5'4s!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I gained 27 pounds so far, *wimper.* I'm hoping to get my tummy back to something resembling a stomach after


----------



## jordypotpie

I am sure you will! don't fret!


----------



## AllisMommy

Hello my new friends!!!
MommaA - Sorry about what seems like a LONG day! :(

I went to bed at 8pm last night...and just woke up at 12:00am East Coast time...I am now wide awake. PLEASE tell me there are people here to keep me company! :grin:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

MORNING!!! how is ya?


----------



## AllisMommy

Well good morning!
I would say fantastic minus me being up at 125am, feeling tired but cant sleep, cramping and low back pain...and sweating next to OH in bed. UGH I am ready for AF to show her face or for a BFP to come across a stick...lol.


I am on CD41, and due to not really trying...I am not sure if I ovulated twice, or once, or when. All I know is my normal 32-33 day cycle is off, and my test on CD37 was negative. CD30 I had ewcm very stretchy..and thinking maybe I just ovulated late? Which would make me 10DPO, and prob taking a test on friday if AF doesn;'t show

How are youuuu? :)


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm here too! :mrgreen:


----------



## AllisMommy

Hey there! Good morning, afternoon or evening, wherever you all are :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh wow, you already have a little munchkin! So you know what Erin and I are about to embark on. :thumbup:

How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## Hit Girl

We're both in Australia. With the koalas, the Irwins and Vegemite. Mid afternoon here. :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh girls, no doubt! I got a proper :bfp: this morning!! Photos to go in my journal after work today. :)


----------



## AllisMommy

Hit Girl said:


> Oh wow, you already have a little munchkin! So you know what Erin and I are about to embark on. :thumbup:
> 
> How long are your cycles usually?

Oh yes, I have my platinum blonde dd lol.

My cycles are usually 32-33 days. Never had longer (accept with pg#1).
Got a BFN on CD37 though...and waiting until this friday to take another test.

Stupid cycle lol.


----------



## AllisMommy

mrsswaffer said:


> Oh girls, no doubt! I got a proper :bfp: this morning!! Photos to go in my journal after work today. :)


Congratulations!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## AllisMommy

Hit Girl said:


> We're both in Australia. With the koalas, the Irwins and Vegemite. Mid afternoon here. :)

OHHH how is it over on the other side of the world this morning?

I love Koalas!!


----------



## Hit Girl

I love koalas too. Such adorable little creatures. :) You should get over here and cuddle some. The kangaroos are gorgeous too. So sweet!

It's pretty good over here. A bit chilly, but's it's Winter after all.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

ooh by golly ... i just missed all this in a matter of minutes hahaha... so yes me and HG are in good old aussie land ... its quite lovely today but ive been indoors all of it sitting on my but doing NOTHING!!...mid arvo and off to get something for dinner soon i think.

so well your cycle is a bit off but maybe you did O late and there is a lil BFP waiting to jump out...fingers crossed... i know we now have a couple of BFPs for this month to start the ball rolling so fingers crossed for you.. this thread seems to go in leaps and bounds and we get a bunch of BFPs in a row then quiet so its started yippeee

HOORAY MRS Swaffer im still super duper excited for you my love and cant wait for your news to be told to that sleepy hubby of yours.... cant wait for pics yippppeeee i love seeing BFPS in pics so excting 

hg love you to bits princess mwa


----------



## Hit Girl

mrsswaffer said:


> Oh girls, no doubt! I got a proper :bfp: this morning!! Photos to go in my journal after work today. :)


Holy crapfest!!!!!!!! Are you serious?????? This is HUGE!!!!! OMG! Congats gorgeous!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hit Girl

Aw Erin, I feel just as gooey about you! :blush:

AllisMommy, yes your cycle does seem slightly wonky this month. Who knows? Those ladybits of ours love to screw us around, don't they? Here's hoping it's a late ov. :)


----------



## AllisMommy

Do the Koalas and Kangaroos just run wild? OMG that is so cool! lol.

Yep summer here in the US...icky hot and humid...145am its still hot!

I cant even sleep next to OH he keeps telling me IM putting off too much heat!

Temp says 99. Fever or Pregnancy..who knows? :)


----------



## AllisMommy

Hit Girl said:


> Aw Erin, I feel just as gooey about you! :blush:
> 
> AllisMommy, yes your cycle does seem slightly wonky this month. Who knows? Those ladybits of ours love to screw us around, don't they? Here's hoping it's a late ov. :)

It's a crazy cycle. Never had anything like this before. Here's to hoping it's just the cheap tests I bought that don't detect pregnancy too early..or I just ovulated late!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

YEP they sure do... but not in the cities or anything like that .... the wild ones are crazy on some of the long roads throughout Oz and you can usually see koalas in the trees in loads of places which is nice.... but we dont hop around in kangaroos pouches like some ppl often think hahaha

oooh i love summer my ultimate fave season!! however i am glad im up the duff for the majority of winter just a bit more comfy.

im likeing your symptoms here babe ..looking good ..but it must also be that your just to smoking HOT for him ahhaah 

HG im gooey for you to hehe


----------



## Hit Girl

Geez, Jess, you are ON IT! :thumbup:

AM, can you get your hands on a FRER? Do you feel at all similar to how you felt with your little Allison?


----------



## dontworry

Congratulations, Rebekah!! :flower: So exciting!! You've been waiting for so long, I'm so glad its happened for you this quickly. :) Yaaaaay! We're at 15 BFPs now, ladies!

Now who else are we waiting on besides Jordy and AllisMommy? Annie, is your testing time coming up yet?? Miranda, where are you in your cycle?


----------



## AllisMommy

Hit Girl said:


> Geez, Jess, you are ON IT! :thumbup:
> 
> AM, can you get your hands on a FRER? Do you feel at all similar to how you felt with your little Allison?


I am not sure where to get a FRER. WIth my Allison I had implantation bleeding, took a test for the heck of it, and got a BFP. lol. My only symptoms with her were fatigue and cramping. OMG the fatigue was horrible. I am tired now all the time...I am having low back pain and cramping...My boobs never hurt until after i had her, but currently my right one has sharp stab like pains near the nipple. Weird. I also keep getting the same feeling on (sorry for tmi) vag wall. So weird!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

YUP 15 WAHOOOO!!! and counting ... i know poor lil ANnie tested and got BFN but she aint out yet... Lizzy is due for a test soon too i know that ... ummmmm everyone you said and also hmmmmm maybe JOO hmmm EVERYONE i guess that hasnt got their bfp yet... i hope this is our new flood of BFPS whoopie


----------



## Hit Girl

Hmmm... that definitely could be something. Can you get to a pharmacy when they're open today?


----------



## dontworry

I hope so too, Erin! So much!

We just DTD about twenty minutes ago lol and I was so mad afterwards because we forgot to use the Conceive Plus! Oh well - not like I'm ovulating at the moment!


----------



## AllisMommy

Ezza BUB1 said:


> YEP they sure do... but not in the cities or anything like that .... the wild ones are crazy on some of the long roads throughout Oz and you can usually see koalas in the trees in loads of places which is nice.... but we dont hop around in kangaroos pouches like some ppl often think hahaha
> 
> oooh i love summer my ultimate fave season!! however i am glad im up the duff for the majority of winter just a bit more comfy.
> 
> im likeing your symptoms here babe ..looking good ..but it must also be that your just to smoking HOT for him ahhaah
> 
> HG im gooey for you to hehe



Awww I want one so bad! Pick me up one next time you see them hanging out in the trees ;)

LOL and no on the smoking hot. hahaha. He just likes to complain. lol.
I am totally wishing Friday would come quickly. I am having the urge to POAS!


----------



## AllisMommy

Hit Girl said:


> Hmmm... that definitely could be something. Can you get to a pharmacy when they're open today?

Oh ya, was planning on going and grabbing a test, but I havent seen the FRER at the store I normally go to. Only Answer and cheaper products. I wll have to check out another store maybe;)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OH Jess.... its totally gotta happen for you and sooooooooon i say!! yahoo for bumping uglies hehe... dont stresss about no CP you dont need it just might help right... fingers crossed

:dust: to all ye who needs it :dust:

hahaha i dont think i d grab you a wild one unless i want my eyes scratched out.. but we can get ya one form Dreamworld (theme park) you can cuddle them there. or Steve Irwins park ... here you go ..... bring on friday lovely
 



Attached Files:







Koala.jpg
File size: 192.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hit Girl

Gah! Those koalas are gorgeous!

Yes, true I don't own any Conceive Plus. Never have, and look at me! Slight case of duffed. Also, Jess... I don't want to repeat myself (you KNOW what I'm not saying). :)


----------



## AllisMommy

Ezza BUB1 said:


> OH Jess.... its totally gotta happen for you and sooooooooon i say!! yahoo for bumping uglies hehe... dont stresss about no CP you dont need it just might help right... fingers crossed
> 
> :dust: to all ye who needs it :dust:
> 
> hahaha i dont think i d grab you a wild one unless i want my eyes scratched out.. but we can get ya one form Dreamworld (theme park) you can cuddle them there. or Steve Irwins park ... here you go ..... bring on friday lovely


OMG they are too cute! No scratching eyes out!!

Happy note to go to bed on :) Going to try and get some more sleep tonight!

Thanks for taking time to talk to me! By the way, my name is Ashley! :)


----------



## jordypotpie

Sat here reading, and couldn't figure out how to post! My computer logged me out! Doh!!:dohh: I have my FRER and will test tomorrow. I drank a couple sodas today and now I feel exhausted but I don't think the caffeine will let me crash...

CONGRATS MRSSWAFFER ON YOUR :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dontworry

Yeah yeah yeah!  I know what you're saying, HG lmao. 

Awww I want an itty bitty koala to keep in my pocket! I actually really want a Sugar Glider but we don't have the room in this house! Plus they are kinda illegal in California! :(


----------



## dontworry

Gooodnight, Ashley! And Welcome! Hope you get results soon. :)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

NIGHTY NIGht Ashley sweet dreams

yay for your test tomoz Jordy

and hahahaha Jess, a sugarglider thats classic.... i really want a MONKEY


----------



## AllisMommy

Gnite my new friends:) Ill keep you up to date. I might just have to POAS later today instead of waiting. We will see!
Already addicted to this place lol.

BABYDUST :)


----------



## jordypotpie

I want an Elephant bahahahahahahaha
I live in a trailer park with my dad...it wouldn't even fit in our itty bitty yard! hahahaha ohhh that is such a funny thought for me!

Goodnight Ashley!


----------



## Hit Girl

Sweet dreams Ashley! :hugs:

Holy crap, I would absolutely love a monkey too. Mr HG will tell you, whenever I see a baby monkey or chimp on tv, I totally lose it nearly to the point of crying.

Jess, you REALLY need to come here and see our animals. Bring the Terr!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

BAAAh an elephant would be SWEEET too .. especially a lil baby,... omg i want a micro PIG (wats the other word for them i cant remember) oooh so cute.... i have always wanted a monkey HG always i have this book when i was little called Sebastian, its about a lil baby gorilla i think it was so cute... ive always wanted one

i agree Jess, come play out here in the land of OZ and bring Terr
 



Attached Files:







article-0-06B81058000005DC-588_634x421.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hit Girl

I think I just exploded.

That is too much!!!!!!!!


----------



## jordypotpie

awww cute lil piggies! the word is pygmy (I'm a word nerd)

EDIT: Elephants are my favorite animals ever. African Elephants more than Asian Elephants..


----------



## jordypotpie

Alright it is My bed time! If I don't crash now it'll never happen! Goodnight all!:hugs:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

i cant remember ... pygmy pig sounds somewhat right .. but not wat i was thinking.... there is Teacup pigs and ooooooooooooh its on the tip of my tongue damn it ..... do you know wat im going with that coz it is right .. but i swear there is another word for them 


OMG my lil one is booting the shit outta me right now .. i love it !!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

nighty night jordy sweet dreams oxoxox

on that note i am off to get some dinner .... dont know wat yet but i must go before David gets home hehe

xoxoxox back later muchos LOVE oxxoxo


----------



## jordypotpie

miniature? Your baby is just saying "I LOVE YOU AND I CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU!!!" :)


----------



## jordypotpie

nighty night! xoxoxox Hope you have a great dinner!


----------



## dontworry

Goodnight Jordan! :)
I am heading to bed soon too. TerrBear is already in there snoozing away. We've been looking at houses allllll day long.


----------



## rquanborough

Just tested but :bfn:
Still no sign of the :witch: just yet.


----------



## dontworry

Not out til she's here, Rowena! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I loooove wolves, if you ever see one in the wild, they really are beautiful. Unfortunately you rarely see wild ones, and if you do it's usually a bad thing lol. I definitely love them, they command so much respect. Also, if you come to Canada, don't try to pet the moose. They will kill you. Lol you'd be surprised how many tourists try this.


----------



## flapjack10

AllisMommy said:


> Well if I had ewcm then it would be 9DPO. If I ovulated like normal, it would be 24DPO.

Hopefull 9dpo then! GL! FX!



xopiinkiieox said:


> AFM, just got off the phone with the bank...someone stole my debit card number and charged about $260 worth of stuff! Have the money back, but it may post through and I'll have to file papers to get it back again. I hate thieves...get a JOB!! :growlmad:

:grr: Awful! I would be so upset if this happened to me!


Love all this chit chat girlies, but I'm meant to be in work so can't really stick around for too long!

TEACUP pigs! SOOOO cute!

Also, please don't mention Steve Irwin again, for me the pain is still too close.


xxx


----------



## JJsmom

Alex, I sent you a friend request on FB last night! Cindy L with a pic of a little boy holding our brown puppy. :) 

Mrsswaffer congrats on your BFP!!!! That's great news!!!! H&H 9 months!!

Good luck Alli!!! Baby dust!! :dust:

I get my wondfo's in the mail today so I'll do a quick test tonight/tomorrow morning and then wait. AF isn't due til between the 16th to the 23rd.


----------



## TFSGirl

Hit Girl said:


> Holy crap, I would absolutely love a monkey too. Mr HG will tell you, whenever I see a baby monkey or chimp on tv, I totally lose it nearly to the point of crying.

OMG, HG, have you ever seen the video of Kristen Bell (actress) on Ellen and her hubby brings her a sloth to have at her party and she absolutely loses it, crying and can't get a hold of herself? It's SO funny and SO cute. She loves them so much it, like, completes her life to have one in her house lol. You reminded me of that with you and monkeys.

I feel this way about Gorillas. I absolutely love love love gorillas. I spent an hour at their pen alone at the zoo. OH was like "okay, we need to go see other things now" lol 

Congrats on the BFP MrsWaffer!

Welcome to more newbies.

I'm back at work, what else is new lol. Even OH was like "please don't go to work today" when I got up this morning, I had to tell him NOT to tempt me into playing hookie. I will only be here for a couple of hours tomorrow, I have appointments galore tomorrow.

Alex>> You think the Moose thing is bad (and moronic lol), In Banff the Elk come in for a few days, right into the town, in the middle of the summer and idiot tourists (as Banff is a tourist town) try to tease them and pet them and take pictures.... and people end up being impaled by tehir horns which are super effing long and sharp. People are some of the dumbest creatures on Earth. :dohh:


----------



## joo

I tried petting a badger when I was a kid... Nasty little buggers! I would like a pet raccoon. I saw someone here walking their raccoon on the beach a few years ago & ever since then I've wanted one too xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

There is a lady on here buying a skunk.... :wacko:


----------



## nlk

I saw that too! To be fair though, that skunk was pretty darn cute :) Not for me though. Bit too wacky :wacko:


----------



## joo

Also I would like a hedgehog. That is all. :)


----------



## TFSGirl

Skunks are SUPER cute.... but I just don't think I'd ever be okay with owning one. They are BOUND to get startled at least once in their lives. And when they do it is BAD news. A friend of mine had her dog get sprayed by a skunk (I've had a few dogs sprayed by skunks too, but they have never set foot inside the house until they have been properly cleaned afterwards) and he came running inside before they noticed he had been sprayed, and their ENTIRE HOUSE (ALL of their clothes, curtains, couches, carpets, anything fabric) REEKED!! She came to school the next day and it was ALL you could smell. She was so embarrassed that she left and the whole family stayed home washing every single piece of clothing they all owned.... took them 24 hours (6 people living in the house). They also washed the curtains that they could but had to throw a couple ouch, and their one couch they had to toss. Those skunks really can do some freaking damage. So friggin thanks. lol

Hedgehogs, however, I want. And alco I want a chinchilla. And a ferret. But alas, I have 2 dogs (one that is a hunting breed lol and one that is a fighting breed....) so I don't think any small rodents are a good idea in my house.... although I own a guines pig that the previous owners of my house left behind because they are pigs themselves.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Bahahahaha u guys all crack me up,..... I don't even remember why we started talking bout wat animals we want.....oh that's right koalas hahaha

As much as I really would love a monkey or a teacup pig, I'm really keen for a puppy..... I want so badly to have a french bulldog I love them oh so cute and I just love em.... So I think we will be getting one sometime after bubs is due .... Get her settled in first 

Lizzy sorry bout he who shall not be named .... Its to super sad I know :(


----------



## Laura91

TFS - That's so sweet that even though she's already got five she's still as excited as if it's her first :)

Rowena - Sorry about the negative but at least AF isn't there :hugs:

Jordy - Sorry you were feeling so crappy, are you any better today? Did you test yet?


> I keep feeling an odd tugging feeling in my left side where my ovary is/should be. I haven't decided if it is just my bowels or if it is my ovary. *I feel like I am losing my mind!*

Welcome to TTC! :haha:

Ashley - :hi: and good luck! 

JJ - Hope you get your BFP soon! God help you when you get your tests in the mail, I swear I can hear mine shouting me from the drawer :rofl:

Annie - Sorry about the bank thing! Good job your bank manged to sort it out, I hope they don't try taking anything more :thumbup:

Alex - Sorry about the whole test situation, hope you're feeling a lot better today :hugs:

MrsSWaffer - CONGRATULATIONS!! :dance:

Jess - My AF's due somewhere around the 22nd, I say AF because I really am expecting her this month. Not a lot of BDing/DTD got done this month because we've both been busy but hey ho, on to next month! By the way, what's a Sugar Glider :shy:?

Erin - Glad you're feeling better today :flow: & yay for your lil squirmer :happydance: That koala picture was so cute!




> FJ - Also, please don't mention Steve Irwin again, for me the pain is still too close.

:(

What's with all the crazy people petting/buying strange animals lately :haha:

I went to my parent's house yesterday to pick up some shoes that I left when I moved out (2 years ago :haha:) and ended up coming back home with a full binliner full of shoes (flats, heels etc) and 6 more binliners full of clothes :dohh: Most of them don't fit me anymore cause they're from when I was about 16 - yes I am a hoarder, I do not like to get rid of things :haha: So I decided, rather than binning it all, I'm gonna Ebay it and get some money back :thumbup: Although I probably have over 100 items to list and sell haha!

Nothing new to report about me, still waiting for AF to arrive x


----------



## Laura91

Forgot to say, also when I was at my parents house.. (just to add to the crazy animal stories)

They have a dog (yorkshire terrior sort of) and they took him for a hair cut a couple of weeks ago and they nicked his chin with the razer or whatever and it's gone a bit funny and turned into a lump.

Anyway, he came running up to me and my mum's made him wear scratch mitts on all four feet so he can't scratch his poorly - to make it worse, she's cellotaped them on so they don't fall off :rofl:

He looked so adorable and he didn't even mind wearing the mitts - he's strange like that to be fair :haha: I wish Id got a picture!


----------



## nlk

:rofl:

I just have this image in my mind of something similar to bambi on ice. Poor dog!


----------



## TFSGirl

LMAO that is too funny lol, our Jack Russell that we used to have used to HATE booties, and we'd put them on him and have a proper laugh at him, because he would literally walk only on his front paws with his back legs kicking in the air. hahahaha I am laughing just thinking about it :rofl:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

That image has just made my day! Haha :rofl: I love anything doggie related!!

X


----------



## flapjack10

:rofl: Poor doggy!

A SKUNK... A SKUNK... A SKUNK?



> FJ - Also, please don't mention Steve Irwin again, for me the pain is still too close.

 Yeah, I'm over dramatic, but I proper loved him! :cry:


A SKUNK...?




A SKUNK...?


----------



## nlk

Here's the skunk!


----------



## TFSGirl

TOTALLY cute as a baby lol


----------



## TFSGirl

Oh girls, I am TOTALLY flipping my lid about cot bedding!! The more I look at them the more I like different things about each one!! And whenever I am looking at one, I like it the best, then I look at another and I like IT the best.... and it goes on like that forever.


----------



## flapjack10

Very cute, but still A SKUNK!


Awww TFS - you have a lot of very cute sets to choose from. I do not envy your task. I'm sure you'll find the right one and you've got aaaages yet to find the best!


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh my god I need to snuggle that skunk. :blush:

Chels, that's how I was. Finding the perfect cot set is no easy task.


----------



## DanyB

I hate feeling like I am TTC when my husband is merely NTNP haha. :growlmad: I had cramps yesterday on left side...ovulation? Anyway, no action either. I'm scared ive missed my chance. I don't know my body that well so I'm hoping I still have a few more days to :sex: BD.
I'm just obsessing. I gotta relax? Made some goals for the month to keep me busy. This month I want to finish 2 books (almost done with one) and knit a scarf or a coin purse or something. 

Have a good day lovies!


----------



## TFSGirl

Girls, I am so bored at work that I have just listed my old wedding dress online... (Never worn, split from the dude 5 weeks prior to the wedding. Whoops lol).


----------



## MommaAlexis

You can remove a skunk's scent glands if I remember, much like a ferret.


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry DanyB :hugs:

Did hubby refuse action or just wasn't around?

I'd say relax, but I realise it's easier said than done!

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Nvm, googled it. Illegal to get them descented except in ireland.


----------



## TFSGirl

Lol, yep I was just about to say that; you aren't allowed to remove their scent glands anymore.


----------



## AllisMommy

Hello my friends:)
Just went to doc to have blood drawn. Fx!!!

Anyone feel hot all the time in early pregnancy. It's 61/overcast and a breeze and I'm wearing a sun dress w the windows down driving ughhhhh what's wrong with me??


----------



## DanyB

flapjack10 said:


> Sorry DanyB :hugs:
> 
> Did hubby refuse action or just wasn't around?
> 
> I'd say relax, but I realise it's easier said than done!
> 
> xxx

He fell asleep before I could get to him haha. I guess he needs sleep too. Technically I'll have only missed one day. I have the day before covered :) maybe it'll all work out. :flower:


----------



## DanyB

What's all this about a skunk? I missed it!


----------



## MommaAlexis

The thread moves fast here. Lol


----------



## AllisMommy

its been quiet since my post an hour ago lol.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha Yeah usually between 5pm my time and 3-4 am my time is the busiest. I check before bed and there's always like, 3 pages to catch up on when I wake up.


----------



## nlk

DanyB, you only _really_ need to BD every other day, and you will have all the days covered :thumbup:

If I had a pet skunk I would happily hop on a plane with it to get it's scent glands removed in Ireland. Eugh. Except I wouldn't have a pet skunk to begin with.


----------



## jordypotpie

Lol I had four pages to catch up on...with that being said..I am not quoting or using names in this post lol...I be a crabby pants...just woke up..hahahaha. Anyway someone had a raccoon that lived a short distance from my mom when she was growing up...it got outside and showers up at her house..just chilled on the couch until the owners got it...the owners rescued it from a trap..I think they are adorable. My mom had a pet squirrel growing up too. I think a ferret, squirrel, raccoon, or skunk would be pretty neat. The most bizarre pet I have ever had was a wild pigeon...flew into a fan at the mill my now ex was working...lost one entire wing...it lived over a year longer than it should have(it so wouldn't have survived three days in the wild). Anyway...I went on vacation and left my brothers best friend(he is pretty much a brother) of keeping my pets fed and WATERED...dummy put food in both the pigeons dishes....I've had plenty of rats...they are quite friendly.

MY UPDATE: BFN...which if anyone has read my post on Fb knows I was down the middle on wanting a BFP since I have recently started talking to a guy... anyway..just so everyone can see..I included a photo....nvm no I didn't...my phone won't let me! Sorry guys!


----------



## jordypotpie

My kitty plays fetch. He will bring me his favorite toy...and sit with it staring at me..so ill throw it...and he will chase it and bat it around a couple seconds...and bring it back...so I throw it again...and round and round we go...I found this an odd thing for a cat to do..thought I would share lol


----------



## AllisMommy

jordypotpie said:


> MY UPDATE: BFN...which if anyone has read my post on Fb knows I was down the middle on wanting a BFP since I have recently started talking to a guy... anyway..just so everyone can see..I included a photo....nvm no I didn't...my phone won't let me! Sorry guys!


Well then I guess it's not too much of a heartbreak then! :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Can you upload a picture to the FB group?


My cat used to play fetch with my step daughter, we had a video of it. It kept them both entertained for hours lol.


----------



## AllisMommy

How do you get onto the FB group? I'd like to join!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Just FB friend me, I'll add you in. Clicky!


----------



## AllisMommy

This is the longest "couple hours" I have ever had to wait.

I had my blood drawn at 945am and it's 1:33pm...still waiting to hear back from them!!! ughhhhhh


----------



## AllisMommy

Friended :)


----------



## jordypotpie

I was in bed and truthfully just didn't want to get techie but I am up and awake and on my comp. Let's get techie!! haha. I love my kitty to pieces! He only plays until he decides to be done..which was about five minutes ago, he is now sacked out on the couch by me. AHHHH I LOVERS HIM SO MUCH!!!..he is my squishy. I call him my snuggeluffugus (I changed the seseme street elephant thingy's name)..lol his name is Mosely though. On a kitty side note, since he fell in the river....he hasn't ventured outside much, and when he does, he doesn't leave the deck. So I have attached the BFN and well something I can drool at I guess hahaha...who knows what will happen, could be two more days...could be the rest of my life haha...all I know is we have a ton in common and drooling never gets old! I own a 1992 fox body mustang..never thought I would meet someone with the same car! (they aren't very common so I was very surprised)..I won't blab..although..I could haha...I won't make you guys suffer. 
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-13_09-33-20_703.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 10









xnojgdgdzj_209425223.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jordypotpie

Hey how's your sunny ass day goin? Well your cute as shit and it seems like we've got time in common, any girl that likes to fish is ok with Me haha. Well hope you have some fun in the sun today is love to hear somemore aboutcha

He didn't send this to me..thank god..is it just me or is this a horrible message to send someone? Last I checked I found "shit" to be ugly and smell gross..so in my opinion I am now ugly. the day is cloudy?...was he being a smart ass? and wtf is aboutcha?? even my computer puts a red squiggly line under it...and then I got a message from another dude that tries to suck me in with "I have a lisp from a war injury ask and I will tell" Thank you for serving our country! It is greatly appreciated. I support our troops. My neighbor back home is a war veteran..can't remember what war..but the man is super paranoid and never sleeps. I feel for the people that serve. My used to be good friend served in this current war, and he has all but lost it. He used to be happy and fun and funny...and now he is a nightmare...It has become too hard to talk to him. Last time I tried he was very negative and then asked me for sex! apparently I should feel THAT bad? Anyway I just try and avoid currently enrolled military men. sorry for the ramble...


----------



## jordypotpie

Forgive me for having a posting fit today..my friends daughter decided to embarrass her today...Kristen Stevens: Were at dr maliks office n a bigger lady came in n she goes ohhhh that ladies big mommy I said shush maybe shes gonna have a baby so big mouth then yells hey you lady are u gonna have a baby?! Lady says no then she says but ur fat.... I could have died shes rude and in big trouble.

and my aunt posted this today: So absolutely AMAZED by my daughter, Hannah Manley! She walked out of the Junior High Awards Assembly today with a 4.0 Certificate of Achievement, Certificates of Achievement in Advanced Math and Shop, Medalist Awards in Robotics, Social Studies and Science, and the Presidential Award in P.E.!! And of course we can't forget her participation award for volleyball . . . . And to think she told Jason and I not to come because she wasn't going to get anything!!!! Way to go Miss Hannah Banana! We are so proud of you . . . . :)

I feel like a loser reading this..I dropped out halfway through my senior year...I want to go back and have a do over!!!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

In other news, remember the best friend that slept with FOB? She finally had her kid, and it is super white!! Yaay! (FOB is native so really dark) I'm so glad. I could not be civil with her for them to get to know each other if they were sisters.


----------



## jordypotpie

it has been a month...a freaking month!!! my buddy texted him and he responded instantly and ignored me. he just texted me out of the blue!

Him: Sorry i just got a new phone my old one broke

Me: Don't play games please. It has been a month. And I sure hope "Mr. Diaz" rings a bell.

Him: Ya i didnt know ur number and u texted me from a differnt number

Me: I have called you numerous times and texted. You chose to not respond. Oh and for the record...my "period" was three days long..light and crampless. I've taken two tests, both negative. You better hope to god my period comes next month....thanks for leaving me to deal with it on my own though.


I have never been more outraged in my life! He hasn't responded which is fine...good even! I don't want anything to do with him..how the hell do you spend almost 6 months seeing someone and not know their number!? yeah I am calling BS and I am sorry you guys are getting my rant..I am just so freaking furious! Leave it to the ass to try and pop back up in my life AFTER I decide to move on and start talking to someone new! Who I happen to be clicking with really well.....


----------



## AllisMommy

Better to just ignore him. It will hurt him more, and is better for you.


----------



## jordypotpie

well I had already recently decided to move on and started talking to a guy..and now I REALLY plan on ignoring him. I don't care who you are..you don't blow off your "gf" for a month straight...so wrong.

EDIT: literally all that goes through my head is "oh I know..I will spend a few months charming her..claim I am starting to fall in love with her...get in her pants..blow my load on her vag cuz I am a risk taker..and then disappear..but in about a month I'll decide that I want some more tail...so I'll claim my phone "broke""...ioufb oweifh gwiefhj cuiawefhg uiwefhkjn I AM SO FREAKING STUPIIIDDDDDDDDD!!!!:sad2::cry:


----------



## JJsmom

Laura, I took one as soon as I got home and of course it's BFN. AF isn't due til somewhere between the 16th and the 23rd. But I seem to have some symptoms but that happened last month too. I kind of think it was trying to stick but didn't as I spotted off and on for 5 days with cramping then finally AF went full on. So I figured it'd be too early to tell anyways as I have no idea what dpo I am. According to most websites I should be appx 5 dpo (going by when AF started full on last month). I'm afraid I'm going to start doing them every day!! LOL!! I told OH I got 25 of them and he was like OMG!! I sure HOPE that's enough!!! I laughed because he has no idea I'm going to be testing multiple times before AF is due again!

Jordy, definitely ignore him!! He will be upset but it will be best for you in the end!!


----------



## rquanborough

Plan of action:

AF due by 14 June (Thursday). If no sign by Friday am will test again.


----------



## jordypotpie

He proceeded to attack me..so I said thanks for attacking me and that was it.. I am done and ignoring him!


----------



## dontworry

On the topic of cute animals - I really want Sugar Gliders but I've decided I'd be better off with a Flying Squirrel as they are supposedly more friendly and bond easier, and they are so itty bitty that I could carry them in my pockets!  Click here to see them! Too bad they're illegal to have as pets in California. I can't even get a hedgie unless I find someone who sells them under the table. :(

My mom also had a pet skunk, but they actually had its stinker removed because it had an infection and would've died (my grandpa worked for Fish and Game so was always bringing home weird animals). They also had three pet raccoons! Marshmallow, Fred, and Fruit Loop lol. They would sit at the dinner table in high chairs and eat with the family. :D
I wouldn't mind a skunk - lookit! 

Spoiler
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-WI5PXQ9pUtw/TbR5Y2gPvXI/AAAAAAAAAuc/xnaVj5r9wHM/s1600/baby_skunk.jpg
Or a raccoon!
https://i.istockimg.com/file_thumbview_approve/4535961/2/stock-photo-4535961-baby-pet-raccoon.jpg

Erin - French Bulldogs are my FAVORITE! Those and Boston Terriers... OMG.

Laura - this is a Sugar Glider:

Spoiler
https://sugargliderpet.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/sugar-glider-breeders.jpg

Jordan, get that guy outta your life, girl! He doesn't deserve you!

As for me, I am currently choking on water that went down the wrong tube... blahhhh!


----------



## DanyB

I love this group :-D


----------



## jordypotpie

dontworry- He is out! Like I said I have been talking to a very nice, very handsome guy the last couple of days! whoop whoop so far so good!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

WAAAAAAAAAAAAHhhhhhh 5 pages eeeeek..... im loving all the animals dont think i could have a skunk.... too cute when they are lil but STINK and well everything gets old someday doesnt and then they just arent as cute.... am i worng or are sugar gliders only in OZ .. i dont know why i think this but hmmm

Jordy to him to F - OFF i say 

hmmm GOod luck with all the testing my lovelies


ummmm

ummmm
ummm
more to say but wat .. hmmm im going to search for nursery themes wahooo
xoox


----------



## jordypotpie

He is gone. Thankfully. :) It is only just after 8 pm here and I am so tired I am tempted to crawl into bed!


----------



## Laura91

Morning lovlies!

JJ - Sorry about the BFN but it's still early yet :thumbup: Fingers crossed for no AF! I bought a bulk of 50 tests cause my cycles can be anywhere between 40 and 70, my OH thought I'd lost the plot :haha:

Rowena - Good luck!

Jess - Omg they are so cute! Thanks for the pic :thumbup:

As for me, I think AF is in the building. Last night there was some slight pink/red on the tissue when I wiped but gone after a couple of wipes, nothing more till just now. It's not like normal AF though.. it's more like pink tinged CM. Normally there's no edging in with her, she comes full force straight away :shrug: x


----------



## flapjack10

jordypotpie said:


> My kitty plays fetch. He will bring me his favorite toy...and sit with it staring at me..so ill throw it...and he will chase it and bat it around a couple seconds...and bring it back...so I throw it again...and round and round we go...I found this an odd thing for a cat to do..thought I would share lol

Mine used to, but she tired of it quickly lol!


Still got the smiley face on my OPKs! I love seeing it - it makes me smile!

Hmmm weird AF/CM - Implantation maybe? Though you said you haven't really BDed this month didn't ya?
xxx


----------



## Laura91

Edit to my previous post - an hour later and nothing again :shrug:

I have no idead what's going on :dohh:


----------



## rquanborough

I wish I knew what was going on. Still no sign of AF yet but feeling really sick and can't seem to get out of bed it's so bad. Was supposed to be going in to do some more of my book-keeping course but there's no way I can make it at the moment. Good job it's flexi hours!


----------



## JJsmom

Laura spotting can drive you crazy!!!! Fx'ed for you!!! Good luck!! Baby dust!!! :dust:


----------



## flapjack10

You poor girls! Not knowing is the worst! :growlmad:


----------



## joo

It _ is_ the worst! 

Hope everyone its having a great day!

Just over a week until I'm testing but I have an ache in my tummy like AF so if she's coming she'd better get here in the next week!


----------



## flapjack10

STAY BACK :witch:!!!

:gun::gun:


----------



## joo

Flapjack hurray for smiley OPKs! Happy humping lady xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

hello ladies! baby dust to you all! :)
we need more BFPs!
hope everyone is keeping well, anything planned for the weekend?

as for me, last night I was dreaming that my hubby wanted to talk or check something and so in my sleep I flipped the lamp on, he wakes up and starts going all... what are you doing? I just sat there staring at him trying to figure out what was going on lol I was still half asleep, finally realise I turned the lamp on in my sleep lol turned it off rolled over ignoring hubby who is trying to get an answer of what the hell I turned the lamp on in the middle of the night :haha: he still hasn't mentioned it yet, im sitting waiting to see if he will lmao


----------



## flapjack10

You crazy! :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

My week has been much better, someone's moving and is dropping off a bunch of baby stuff for me for free. Kinda evens out the jerky thief from the other day! And had a really nice waitress. My old best friend's daughter came out white, that may sound racist to someone who doesn't know the whole story but it is FANTASTIC! and I went fishing and caught a bunch of fishies. I don't really wanna go home, hanging out at my dad's. OH and it's pay day tomorrow. So that's nice. Lots of nice fuzzy feelings!


----------



## AllisMommy

MommaAlexis said:


> My week has been much better, someone's moving and is dropping off a bunch of baby stuff for me for free. Kinda evens out the jerky thief from the other day! And had a really nice waitress. My old best friend's daughter came out white, that may sound racist to someone who doesn't know the whole story but it is FANTASTIC! and I went fishing and caught a bunch of fishies. I don't really wanna go home, hanging out at my dad's. OH and it's pay day tomorrow. So that's nice. Lots of nice fuzzy feelings!


I wonder how much it is to ship from NY to where you are? I am trying to get rid of my mounds and mounds and mounds of clothes from my babygirl :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm not sure, we were talking about doing a little gift exchange thing a month or so back in here. I know I've shipped from here to Louisville, KY many times, FedEx and it's not too horrendous. Gets there within two weeks. I have a pen pal from there who's also pregnant! We've been pen pals for almost ten years!


----------



## AllisMommy

MommaAlexis said:


> I'm not sure, we were talking about doing a little gift exchange thing a month or so back in here. I know I've shipped from here to Louisville, KY many times, FedEx and it's not too horrendous. Gets there within two weeks. I have a pen pal from there who's also pregnant! We've been pen pals for almost ten years!

Maybe I'll dig in a bit and send out some stuff to ya. I literally have had 3 garage sales and still have like 7 huge totes of her stuff. Some with tags, some only worn once lol. I keep trying to get rid of it cause I am a crazy shopper and even if i have another girl, I would shop anyway! haha


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, if I have any doubles of anything after the baby shower I'll definitely see if any of you girls want them first. :)


----------



## AllisMommy

I'm ready for tomorrow to be here so I can test. I told myself I would not poas until friday. Now I am thinking I should wait until Monday.


----------



## AllisMommy

flapjack10 said:


> STAY BACK :witch:!!!
> 
> :gun::gun:

Love this! haha


----------



## jordypotpie

Well good morning all! :) hope everyone is having/had a good day! I woke up with a tummy ache, and have been waking up off and on since about 5 am. I went to bed at 8 last night but didn't actually fall asleep till around midnight. grr to this! Anyway, I have stuck with the plan of ignoring the d bag still, not that it matters, he has stayed silent after his attack. On a side note I currently have a sharp feeling in the right side of my left boob. After two negative tests, I just want to feel normal. I love babies, and am fine if in some weird way it turns out I am pg, but I still want my period to come. (I have been doing a lot of thinking about it)

Alex- YAY to fishies! I love fishing! and I am SO glad your week got better!!

smiles and <3 to everyone!!! :)


----------



## dontworry

Erin - you're right, Sugar Gliders are native to OZ but we have breeders out here in the US. There just aren't any publicized in Cali because they're illegal... just about everything exotic is illegal here (including FERRETS!) but I know there's ways to get them regardless... I just don't know WHERE.

Laura - that's a good sign!!

Miranda - LMAO. I feel so bad because last night Terr decided to have a few drinks and I told him we could have sex. Well he passed out on the couch and I wanted to watch some tv so kicked him off and sent him to the room... told him I'd wake him for sex later on. Well I got too tired and forgot and just went to bed... so this morning he was waiting for me asking about sex, lol.

AllisMommy - good luck for testing! I know how hard it is to wait!

As for me... I have work in a few hours and I had to wake up at 730 to look at the ugliest, grossest house I've ever seen lol.


----------



## AllisMommy

dontworry said:


> Erin - you're right, Sugar Gliders are native to OZ but we have breeders out here in the US. There just aren't any publicized in Cali because they're illegal... just about everything exotic is illegal here (including FERRETS!) but I know there's ways to get them regardless... I just don't know WHERE.
> 
> Laura - that's a good sign!!
> 
> Miranda - LMAO. I feel so bad because last night Terr decided to have a few drinks and I told him we could have sex. Well he passed out on the couch and I wanted to watch some tv so kicked him off and sent him to the room... told him I'd wake him for sex later on. Well I got too tired and forgot and just went to bed... so this morning he was waiting for me asking about sex, lol.
> 
> AllisMommy - good luck for testing! I know how hard it is to wait!
> 
> As for me... I have work in a few hours and I had to wake up at 730 to look at the ugliest, grossest house I've ever seen lol.

Where in Cali are you! I lived there until I was 21.. In southern cali.

Ughhhhhhhhh I know I don't wanna wait anymore!!!!!!!!


----------



## jordypotpie

Well good luck Ashley! (my besty's name is Ashley lol) My fingers are very crossed for you!

Jess- I feel your pain, minus the working part! My dad has mail stockpiled all over!! I organized it all for him to go through and he got a little over half done, and then left it!! now it is scattered all over the house again! I just want it gone!!!!! They need to invent something that keeps your house clean....for FREE!!! haha


----------



## Queen Bee.

Jess: LOL at least he gets sex today right? you should double up on it just to say you are sorry lol... Hubby said I was sitting up talking about something and wouldnt tell him what I was doing LMAO I do this sometimes where I talk in my sleep, he said one time I woke him up all dramatic and shaking him saying " ITS HIS ONLY WAY!!!" like extremely dramatic lol omg when he told me that I could NOT stop laughing lol its just so funny.


----------



## AllisMommy

jordypotpie said:


> Well good luck Ashley! (my besty's name is Ashley lol) My fingers are very crossed for you!
> 
> Jess- I feel your pain, minus the working part! My dad has mail stockpiled all over!! I organized it all for him to go through and he got a little over half done, and then left it!! now it is scattered all over the house again! I just want it gone!!!!! They need to invent something that keeps your house clean....for FREE!!! haha

Thank you!!! :) Ashley is a good name :D lol. That was way cocky of me! hahaaha:happydance:


----------



## jordypotpie

My brother almost wrecked a car one time doing that! He was sacked out in the back of the van on the way home one time, and out of no where he flew up in his seat, tried to get up with his arms reaching out toward the front, eyes open wide, and screamed "WE'RE GOING THE WRONG WAY!!!" Thank God he was seat belted down! He went back to sleep immediately after. He to this day swears he would never do something like that. Pretty sure my mom almost had a heart attack.


----------



## Queen Bee.

I cant remember saying anything that night, I just remember waking up to me sitting over the top of my husband, its really weird.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I sleep walk/talk in my sleep a lot. I'll get up, do stuff, go back to bed and not remember at all. I used to sleep eat a lot lol.


----------



## AllisMommy

I do that with my panic attacks I have. I have woken up OH, shaking him...telling him "I am going to die!!" over and over again. Then somehow I wake up and realize it was just nothing, and roll over and go to sleep. He is used to it now but the first time it happened...I was sure he was going to leave me hahaha <psycho>


----------



## MommaAlexis

I used to sleep attack FOB. Felt bad then, but kinda glad I got some shots in. anytime I had a nightmare I'd kick like crazy. He woke up with giant bruises a lot. I'm soo not someone to fake attack if I'm asleep. I don't do it to babies or animals thank god. I guess my body is kind of aware.FOB would throw our kitty on me if he had to wake me up lol.


----------



## dontworry

I'm in Central/Northern California! I'm from the Napa Valley, famous for its wine lol. 

Jordan - See, normally, I love to clean my house, but lately I have been lazy because of the heat. But I was actually looking at a house to rent this morning, and the guy called me at 730 in the freaking morning to come over!! So we got there at 830 cause I wanted to shower and whatnot... but the house was so disgusting (there was literally dog shit CEMENTED into the carpets) that I need to take another shower before work. :( I knew it was gonna be kinda dirty because the landlord warned me that they just kicked someone out and they trashed the place, but it was totally horrendous. The man showing us (not the landlord) looked like he was homeless. BLEH!

Miranda - that sounds like what Terr usually does to me! Lmao. I remember when he tried to argue with me in his sleep. We won't be having sex today unfortunately because I have to go to work and he has to go to bed. :( Poo.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Jess: LOL my hubby doesnt do it, he unfortunatly has to put up with me doing it though I think he is used to it but still finds it a bit weird... but I find it really funny cause I cant picture myself doing it :haha: Have a quicky in the car or shower before bed/work woot! ¬sings 'Let's get it on'¬ LOL Sorry it was in my head when I started


----------



## jordypotpie

Internet went down :( now I'm stuck on my phone...my ex kicked me in his sleep once..woke up when I screamed in pain..apparently a midget goat was attacking him and the only thing that was working was kicking it in the face..I was mad but laughed at the dream...he said sorry an awful lot lol. Then a few months later he head butted my chin in his sleep....I punched him back...I was pissed...that hurt like hell...I didn't care how much he apologized...I didn't talk to him nicely a good portion of the next morning lol.

Please tell me you decided against the place! That sounds awful! :( makes me want a shower!


----------



## dontworry

Terron punched me in the lip one night... it was more like, he was turning over and his arm fell down very hard on my face, and it split my lip right open! I was crying and I threw his arm off of me, but he was so sorry lol. It was cute even though I was in pain haha.


----------



## AllisMommy

> I'm in Central/Northern California! I'm from the Napa Valley, famous for its wine lol.

Nice!! When I was looking into colleges, I visited both Sonoma State and Chico State before settling on Chico ;) 

MMmMMmMMmm Wine... More reason for AF to show her dumb face so I can have a glass tonight. I have some Pinot Noir and Red Cat chillin'


----------



## AllisMommy

dontworry said:


> Terron punched me in the lip one night... it was more like, he was turning over and his arm fell down very hard on my face, and it split my lip right open! I was crying and I threw his arm off of me, but he was so sorry lol. It was cute even though I was in pain haha.

Isn't it funny, when they don't mean to hurt us, if we make a big deal they are so so sorry. OH punched me in the nose one night...and it wasnt enough to make me "cry" but did bring tears to my eyes. I was more pissed that he woke me up like that...so I started "crying." I got breakfast AND coffee in the morning because of it ;) hehehe.:happydance:


----------



## dontworry

No kidding, Ashley! That's so how they are. Earlier we were getting into a tiff and he smacked my butt hard, and I explained that I don't mind when he pinches it softly or just touches it, but smacking it hard HURTS. And he was like "No, it doesn't" so I smacked his ass hella hard and he just giggled because its impossible to hurt him. I was so irritated.


----------



## jordypotpie

At 22 you would think I drank...but I very rarely do.

Haha isn't it funny how we think it is cute even when it hurts us?...only because it is an accident lol

Ashley and jess- you should add me on fb :)

Actually...everyone should :) haha


----------



## dontworry

I added you both. :)
None of my family know about my TTC/NTNP or that I have an account on here lol. So keep it hush! Thankfully the group we started on there is secret so nobody can see if we post in there but us. :D


----------



## Queen Bee.

I finally told everyone in our family that we stopped trying/NTNP so everyone has gotten off my back about, are you pregnant? when are you getting pregnant? sometimes I feel like smacking them all! LOL


----------



## jordypotpie

Well I hadn't planned on it. The same goes for me! Hush hush lol. If anyone asks justvsay we became pen pals through some thingy...who knows what you'll come up with lol

The only person that knows I'm on here is my dad...and he doesn't say anything...

I bet it is nice not having your Fam on you about it. Definitely takes a load of stress off I am sure.


----------



## dontworry

Yep, I tell everyone you guys are my penpals. Bahaha. I mean, everyone on my Facebook knows that I love babies and want them asap, but they do not know that we've been actively trying to get pregnant because I do not want what Miranda just said - I don't want them all pestering me! I've been with my man for over three years but we're not married, and a lot his religious family looks down on that, so we are trying to avoid it til it happens.


----------



## AllisMommy

dontworry said:


> No kidding, Ashley! That's so how they are. Earlier we were getting into a tiff and he smacked my butt hard, and I explained that I don't mind when he pinches it softly or just touches it, but smacking it hard HURTS. And he was like "No, it doesn't" so I smacked his ass hella hard and he just giggled because its impossible to hurt him. I was so irritated.

HAH! Yes, my OH does the same thing. But sometimes he slaps my lower back with my butt at the same time (not sure how he misses my ass, it's hard to miss....>.<) and Im like really...I don't mind that in the bedroom, but not right now!!! And he has a thing when he thinks something is cute or sexy he will say "Jackpot!"...now there is always a little voice following him saying "JackpoP!"...gotta love my daughter.

Jordan and Jess is it?? I need to be on first name basis...sorry. 

Ohhhh I can't wait to see the friend requests :) we are just all old friends who have been finding each other on FB :D Happens to me all the time. Just had someone from elementary school add me and message me.. OH was not happy cause he's good looking now... (not so much when he was 6) lmao.

I did most my CRAZY drinking in my wild partying college days 19-22. Now I enjoy wine, and a beer every now and then..but my guilty pleasure is going to the casino and having unlimited amaretto sours for free lmao.


----------



## jordypotpie

Sounds like a good plan Jess!

Lol I am trying to get the first name thing down too Ashley! I find myself reading the list on fb a lot! We will get it down!!

EDIT: Sorry I don't respond to everyone and everything..really hard to do on my phone..


----------



## AllisMommy

dontworry said:


> Yep, I tell everyone you guys are my penpals. Bahaha. I mean, everyone on my Facebook knows that I love babies and want them asap, but they do not know that we've been actively trying to get pregnant because I do not want what Miranda just said - I don't want them all pestering me! I've been with my man for over three years but we're not married, and a lot his religious family looks down on that, so we are trying to avoid it til it happens.


bahahahahahahaha.

OH doesnt know I am part of a group...Im scared he will be like...'really ash?" 

When I told him about the pregnancy "scare" we had last month he was like...omg really, and was all happy!! And was really upset when AF showed up...so now he is excited and wants to be pregnant. So...we will see how it goes.

No one knows I am NTNP either on FB...only because..people would think I am nuts. haha. I am trying to finish nursing school, and with fx Ill be done May 2013...I just dont wanna wait til then to get pregnant lol


----------



## AllisMommy

and wth....I go to sweep my house and there were tons of messages when I get back. I've been waiting for company all day!


----------



## dontworry

I'm 21 but not a wild drinker at all. We drink occasionally, and that's usually only after AF has come around and I've confirmed I'm not pregnant each month. But even then, we have a few drinks and have wild sex... and that's about it! Lmao!

It takes a while to have names down! That's why I try to update the front page everytime I learn someone's age or name haha.


----------



## jordypotpie

Haha well like I said..I am on my phone..so I'm slowing down..I have lots of random people on my fb so thankfully people don't tend to ask "who is that??"

Well Jess..I am sure everyone appreciates it!!! I know I do!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Got to see our twinnies again today :) and all is well.

Our little girl is head down and estimated to weigh 1 lb 5 oz. Our little man is breech and 1 lb 6 oz. They kept opening their mouths - awwwwwww!!

They've said they are good weights for 24 weeks, and that they should double in weight within the next 4 weeks - meaning i could be carrying nearly 6 pounds of baby at 28 weeks! 

I find it hard to believe that i've only pt on 3 lbs myself since i became pregnant!! And nearly all of that is baby!

x


----------



## AllisMommy

BabyBumpHope said:


> Got to see our twinnies again today :) and all is well.
> 
> Our little girl is head down and estimated to weigh 1 lb 5 oz. Our little man is breech and 1 lb 6 oz. They kept opening their mouths - awwwwwww!!
> 
> They've said they are good weights for 24 weeks, and that they should double in weight within the next 4 weeks - meaning i could be carrying nearly 6 pounds of baby at 28 weeks!
> 
> I find it hard to believe that i've only pt on 3 lbs myself since i became pregnant!! And nearly all of that is baby!
> 
> x

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww lucky girl!!! i WANT TWINNNIES!


----------



## Queen Bee.

BBH: AWW! Are you planning a natural birth or a c-section?


----------



## MommaAlexis

My family knows this was a planned pregnancy, we just let everyone else think what they want. I don't drink at all, never been interested in partying.


----------



## jordypotpie

I'm seconding Miranda's question! My uncles are twins and my cousins are twins! They are a blessing! My fingers are crossed that one day unwilling be blessed with them :) Congrats and I am happy they are happy and healthy! :)

So I feel like I'm losing my mind (it happens when I spend too much time alone with my thoughts) the guy I have been talking to usually texts good morning and he usually texts throughout his work day...i havent even heard from him once today..I've had bad luck with some guys bailing as you have read before..our convo ended on a good note and Smiley faces..maybe he is just having a busy day? I've spent too much time thinking about it and am all paranoid....trying to keep the he is just busy frame of mind...not the he doesn't want to talk frame of mind....thoughts? I hate my brainnn..


----------



## AllisMommy

jordypotpie said:


> I'm seconding Miranda's question! My uncles are twins and my cousins are twins! They are a blessing! My fingers are crossed that one day unwilling be blessed with them :) Congrats and I am happy they are happy and healthy! :)
> 
> So I feel like I'm losing my mind (it happens when I spend too much time alone with my thoughts) the guy I have been talking to usually texts good morning and he usually texts throughout his work day...i havent even heard from him once today..I've had bad luck with some guys bailing as you have read before..our convo ended on a good note and Smiley faces..maybe he is just having a busy day? I've spent too much time thinking about it and am all paranoid....trying to keep the he is just busy frame of mind...not the he doesn't want to talk frame of mind....thoughts? I hate my brainnn..

Typical new guy syndrome. Just wait til he texts you, and respond as if it hasn't been bothering you. And don't respond right away either, it will give him the feeling as if you are waiting right by your phone for him. I have had too many byyfriends and an ex husband! and learned too many tricks...but I finally found the right guy!


----------



## jordypotpie

Alright thanks for the good advice. If he does text..how long should i wait? Lol..I feel like a silly giddy teenager...Oyh..it is amazing that this feeling never gets old.

EDIT: I did text him this morning. But it was just me saying good morning. And to have a good day.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Queen Bee. said:


> BBH: AWW! Are you planning a natural birth or a c-section?

Definitely hoping for a natural birth if twin one stays head down. If she turns to breech or transverse I'll have to have a cesaerean. Hope she's good!!

X


----------



## jordypotpie

Hoping for the best for you! I wasn't a twin but I turned over and got stuck...my mom had to have a cesarean...I had a bruise around my head and two black eyes lol...apparently I have always been the problem child not doing what they want me to. Hahaha


----------



## BabyBumpHope

jordypotpie said:


> Hoping for the best for you! I wasn't a twin but I turned over and got stuck...my mom had to have a cesarean...I had a bruise around my head and two black eyes lol...apparently I have always been the problem child not doing what they want me to. Hahaha

Aww bless you! I bet they wouldn't change you for the world though! 

X


----------



## jordypotpie

Oh definitely not! I was the only girl they had! Not that they wanted more Hahaha. I am fairly certain they are partial to my brothers! Less drama...sometimes Hahaha..boys are more dramatic than people realize!


----------



## Queen Bee.

lets hope they are both good and go as mummy wants them to!
I cannot wait to see what they both look like :) You are truly blessed!


----------



## AllisMommy

jordypotpie said:


> Alright thanks for the good advice. If he does text..how long should i wait? Lol..I feel like a silly giddy teenager...Oyh..it is amazing that this feeling never gets old.
> 
> EDIT: I did text him this morning. But it was just me saying good morning. And to have a good day.

Thats ok you texted him this morning, just dont text him the rest of the day! :)

Love the silly giddy feeling. I still have it lol. Get butterflies when OH is on his way home from work. 

I would just give it like an hour lol


----------



## jordypotpie

Alright I wont :) and an hour sounds like a good time. What about tomorrow if I haven't heard from him? Awww I am so glad you still get that feeling. I definitely want to have this feeling with someone and have it stick!


----------



## AllisMommy

jordypotpie said:


> Alright I wont :) and an hour sounds like a good time. What about tomorrow if I haven't heard from him? Awww I am so glad you still get that feeling. I definitely want to have this feeling with someone and have it stick!

Sorry, doing homework at same time as talking on here, cooking dinner, and turning my daughter into a princess with her wand. She is nuts...lol

i would say to just wait for him to make each move...If you make him chase, he will be texting you first...trust me. :)


----------



## jordypotpie

Awww too cute! Hopefully everything is going smoothly for you! 

Alright that sounds good. :) I guess I just worry about coming off as uninterested..I need to not worry so much!


----------



## flapjack10

Hi ladies!

Any pics BBH? Glad to know bubs are ok! :thumbup:

I'm off to bed now!

Xxx


----------



## AllisMommy

flapjack10 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Any pics BBH? Glad to know bubs are ok! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm off to bed now!
> 
> Xxx

Gnite!


----------



## jordypotpie

Goodnight!!

Holy cow!! I just EXPLODED on a random dude...I didn't realize I had been that frustrated...whoops...


----------



## AllisMommy

jordypotpie said:


> Goodnight!!
> 
> Holy cow!! I just EXPLODED on a random dude...I didn't realize I had been that frustrated...whoops...

Random explosions, Oh how I love those. It is amazing how less and less I let stuff bother me now from random people. LOL:happydance:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Still no AF...she's only a day late, but that's very odd for me. I went back to 28 day cycles after my MC (that first cycle was 33 days). But, had a BFN yesterday morning with FMU. I hate limbo! Stupid ladybits...just come on with it AF! No more wonky ass cycles!


----------



## jordypotpie

Hope you get what you want xop!!

Ashley- I have been trying to fill job apps out and my phone kept going off every time he sent a message...I kept tellingbhim I was busy and he just kept going...so I blew up...it was making the apps take twice as long lol...I apologized..but he finally got a clue and stopped messaging. My internet is still down so I have to do it all on my phone.. :(

EDIT: I think I know the other part of why I was so irritated. I like listening to the country station during the day...the bad of that is the commercials...one of which is for a local nursery...one that the guy I was seeing delivered to..and everytime the dumb commercial comes on he pops in my head and i feel like one of those cartoons that turn red and blow steam from their ears. oyh...sorry guys...it isn't a big deal...just adding to everything..


----------



## AllisMommy

jordypotpie said:


> Hope you get what you want xop!!
> 
> Ashley- I have been trying to fill job apps out and my phone kept going off every time he sent a message...I kept tellingbhim I was busy and he just kept going...so I blew up...it was making the apps take twice as long lol...I apologized..but he finally got a clue and stopped messaging. My internet is still down so I have to do it all on my phone.. :(
> 
> EDIT: I think I know the other part of why I was so irritated. I like listening to the country station during the day...the bad of that is the commercials...one of which is for a local nursery...one that the guy I was seeing delivered to..and everytime the dumb commercial comes on he pops in my head and i feel like one of those cartoons that turn red and blow steam from their ears. oyh...sorry guys...it isn't a big deal...just adding to everything..

LMAO. Oh man. I love country too though!!! haha. I'd be :angry: too.
Boot in the face type angry!! :D

So...OH and I got in a fight...stupid too. I got angry because after dinner (he made dinner) he insinuated I was to do the dishes right after (it is normally our routine) but because I had a baby to bathe and a test to finish online, I didnt.. So I literally yelled (i never yell at him).

Anyway...ended up with :sex: the end.


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, I am so thrilled to hear that your two little sweethearts are doing fantastically well in there!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AllisMommy

So where are all my new friends tonight? or tomorrow? Or wherever you girlies are...

I am working on a paper for my developmental psych class...due in 2 hours. boo.


----------



## Hit Girl

That really sucks. :(

I'm on the other side of that - grading assignments.


----------



## jordypotpie

I am here...I just don't want to get annoying so I get quiet..lol


----------



## AllisMommy

Why do I always look for a "like" button on posts here? LMFAO It's not FB.

On another note...I just had a huge glob of EWCM and very stretchy... 

Is this another ovulation...10DPO...or sign of pregnancy? any takers?

:'( driving me nuts here


(JORDY I LOVE YOU!!! YOU'RE not ANNOYING


----------



## jordypotpie

haha thanks!

does everyone just sit and play with their ewcm when they get it!?!?

It isn't a toy!!


----------



## AllisMommy

jordypotpie said:


> haha thanks!
> 
> does everyone just sit and play with their ewcm when they get it!?!?

lmfao!

and I just used the "thanks" button as a like on your post...wth.

Anyway...it's something that you just know what it is when you see it. I never noticed it until I was TTC with my daughter...and now I see it each month. And yes..It is kinda like stretching it between your fingers..the stretchier the better lmao.


----------



## jordypotpie

lmao oh i know what it is...i get it every month! i just don't usually play with it lmao!

hahahahaha i had this image in my head of someone sitting playing with it and their man walking in like...wtf are you doing!?!?

ohhh man case of the giggles now...doesn't help that cindy keeps bringing up stuff that sends me into gooland (not the same goo we were just discussing Ashley) over jason hahahahahahaha

EDIT: haha sorry couldn't help myself your mood says crappy and the color makes his hands look like he is holding poo!


----------



## AllisMommy

jordypotpie said:


> lmao oh i know what it is...i get it every month! i just don't usually play with it lmao!
> 
> hahahahaha i had this image in my head of someone sitting playing with it and their man walking in like...wtf are you doing!?!?
> 
> ohhh man case of the giggles now...doesn't help that cindy keeps bringing up stuff that sends me into gooland (not the same goo we were just discussing Ashley) over jason hahahahahahaha
> 
> EDIT: haha sorry couldn't help myself your mood says crappy and the color makes his hands look like he is holding poo!

LMAO. Yes, thanks a lot. Now I will be changing my mood. hahhaa.

Yes totally have a case of the giggles and OH, who fell asleep on the couch, just woke up and was like..what are you laughing at? He's such an old man. Asleep before 10pm. meanwhile...back to my movie..that just so happens to be about the first 2 years of development. UGH.


----------



## jordypotpie

haha sorry I couldn't help it!

aww sucks he woke up..oh well it is only 7 here! good luck with the movie!


----------



## DanyB

I have to go to the dentist Monday :-( does anyone know if novacain is safe if you've just entered the TWW?


----------



## jordypotpie

buhhh I'm not sure..I know one of my friends is twenty something weeks along currently and has to go to the dentist for fillings....idk what they will use..but novacane is a pretty common thing to be used..have you tried googling it?


----------



## AllisMommy

DanyB said:


> I have to go to the dentist Monday :-( does anyone know if novacain is safe if you've just entered the TWW?

Probably don't want to ask me...in my opinion (aside from smoking and drinking heavily) If you don't know that you're pregnant, I don't think it is a HUGE deal. But again, there are probably lots of mommies that would say otherwise.

I just kinda like to go with the flow, unless I am reallllly close to testing, then I would wait until after I test. 

I know when I was pregnant, all my dentist would do is a teeth cleaning, until AFTER she was born. Not sure on the 2ww though.


----------



## DanyB

I have googled and get plenty of different answers :-/ Some say it's fine just don't use the gas. Some say not to do it. Some say wait til second tri some say anytime is just peachy, haha. My brain hurts!


----------



## DanyB

dontworry said:


> Terron punched me in the lip one night... it was more like, he was turning over and his arm fell down very hard on my face, and it split my lip right open! I was crying and I threw his arm off of me, but he was so sorry lol. It was cute even though I was in pain haha.




AllisMommy said:


> DanyB said:
> 
> 
> I have to go to the dentist Monday :-( does anyone know if novacain is safe if you've just entered the TWW?
> 
> Probably don't want to ask me...in my opinion (aside from smoking and drinking heavily) If you don't know that you're pregnant, I don't think it is a HUGE deal. But again, there are probably lots of mommies that would say otherwise.
> 
> I just kinda like to go with the flow, unless I am reallllly close to testing, then I would wait until after I test.
> 
> I know when I was pregnant, all my dentist would do is a teeth cleaning, until AFTER she was born. Not sure on the 2ww though.Click to expand...

That's my husband, go with the flow and not worry until I am holding a positive test.  I'm just a worry wart! I Would think if I were pregnant it'd be early enough that it wouldn't hurt the nugget.


----------



## MommaAlexis

My week just jumped back into suckville


----------



## jordypotpie

aww! but the gas is the best part!!


----------



## jordypotpie

BWAHHHHH why!? alex your week was turning around!! i'm gonna come kick some arse!


----------



## AllisMommy

DanyB said:


> dontworry said:
> 
> 
> Terron punched me in the lip one night... it was more like, he was turning over and his arm fell down very hard on my face, and it split my lip right open! I was crying and I threw his arm off of me, but he was so sorry lol. It was cute even though I was in pain haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanyB said:
> 
> 
> I have to go to the dentist Monday :-( does anyone know if novacain is safe if you've just entered the TWW?Click to expand...
> 
> Probably don't want to ask me...in my opinion (aside from smoking and drinking heavily) If you don't know that you're pregnant, I don't think it is a HUGE deal. But again, there are probably lots of mommies that would say otherwise.
> 
> I just kinda like to go with the flow, unless I am reallllly close to testing, then I would wait until after I test.
> 
> I know when I was pregnant, all my dentist would do is a teeth cleaning, until AFTER she was born. Not sure on the 2ww though.Click to expand...
> 
> That's my husband, go with the flow and not worry until I am holding a positive test.  I'm just a worry wart! I Would think if I were pregnant it'd be early enough that it wouldn't hurt the nugget.Click to expand...

I hope it all works out :D


----------



## AllisMommy

jordypotpie said:


> aww! but the gas is the best part!!


Gas? Did I miss something?

:shrug:


----------



## jordypotpie

lol sort of! Dany said in one of her posts about googling it that people said to skip the laughing gas haha..


----------



## MommaAlexis

My job short changed me 200$, my rent was raised 100$. And there's f all I can do about either. :(


----------



## jordypotpie

buhhh!!!! That is it! Alex I am on my way! I am kicking arse!!!:gun:


----------



## DanyB

That stinks Alex!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

rquanborough said:


> I wish I knew what was going on. Still no sign of AF yet but feeling really sick and can't seem to get out of bed it's so bad. Was supposed to be going in to do some more of my book-keeping course but there's no way I can make it at the moment. Good job it's flexi hours!

booo to feeling like poo... but fingers crossed its a sign leading to BFP!!



joo said:


> It _ is_ the worst!
> 
> Hope everyone its having a great day!
> 
> Just over a week until I'm testing but I have an ache in my tummy like AF so if she's coming she'd better get here in the next week!

YAHOOOO for testing soon hope it goes in the direction of a sticky BFP oxxo



BabyBumpHope said:


> Got to see our twinnies again today :) and all is well.
> 
> Our little girl is head down and estimated to weigh 1 lb 5 oz. Our little man is breech and 1 lb 6 oz. They kept opening their mouths - awwwwwww!!
> 
> They've said they are good weights for 24 weeks, and that they should double in weight within the next 4 weeks - meaning i could be carrying nearly 6 pounds of baby at 28 weeks!
> 
> I find it hard to believe that i've only pt on 3 lbs myself since i became pregnant!! And nearly all of that is baby!
> 
> x

Im sooooo glad they are both doing well babe bet it was fun seeing them again .... cute lil bubs!! cant wait to see pics of them both and good luck on natural birth i hope it goes to plan for ya xoxo plus we need and upadted pic please



xopiinkiieox said:


> Still no AF...she's only a day late, but that's very odd for me. I went back to 28 day cycles after my MC (that first cycle was 33 days). But, had a BFN yesterday morning with FMU. I hate limbo! Stupid ladybits...just come on with it AF! No more wonky ass cycles!

 STILL NO WITCH BOOYAAAA this is a great sign me love..... :dust: all over you my princess mwa xoxo



DanyB said:


> I have to go to the dentist Monday :-( does anyone know if novacain is safe if you've just entered the TWW?

 im unsure about wat you can and cant do ...... but i know when i was trying so hrd to get my bfp i was on a cruise and we were bumping uglies evryday (hubby thought all his xmas came at once) and we were drinking quite a bit...... so TWW i dont think really counts.. even though looking back now i was super naughty coz i got my bfp.... but i had fun and baby is fine so dont stress so much :) 

so i had my eye test today and i have perfect vision.. even better than some ppl that dont have diabetes or are preggas.... so im pretty happy :) no glasses needed for this lil mummy 

hope you are all GREAT!! mwa xoxo


----------



## AllisMommy

Helllllllo.... Anyone here??:)


----------



## AllisMommy

I can't sleep.. 130am... My tummy is upset... Saliva filling mouth. Feeling like I'm going to puke any minute :( horrible taste in my mouth:(


----------



## rquanborough

So just tested as I am officially late and :bfn: 

Really getting frustrated as I'm feeling really poorly. I just want to know either way. Not sure on the next step exactly.


----------



## dontworry

BBH - so glad you got to see your babies! I want twins too, so bad! I hope you get the natural birth you want!

Annie - Wtf is up with the witch this month? She's jerking everyone around. I feel like we'll have a burst of BFPs soon!

Jordan - did the guy that you were seeing ever explain himself to you about why he disappeared, or did he just say his phone was shut off or whatever?
Also LMAO about playing with EWCM bahahaha. My fingers are literally NOT long enough to stick all up in there. I have pudgy tiny fingers.

Danyel - do you *feel* like you could be preggo? I know here, they will NOT give you novacane if you are pregnant. In fact, my friend had to get a tooth removed while pregnant and they couldn't give her a damn thing, they just held her down and ripped it out! They say that when you're TTC and constantly having TWW, you should treat your body as if you were pregnant, just in case. Because when you get pregnant, they measure your date by your last period, meaning you're pregnant for about 10 months in actuality even though during those first two weeks, you were just getting your eggy fertilized lol. 

Rowena - Super frustrating, girl! :( I have had plenty of those months, unfortunately. Just gotta wait it out and keep testing, or wait for the witch.

Ash - I hope you feel better. :( That sounds horrible! 

As for me... we got a house. :D


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG Jess! You guys got a house??? :happydance:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Yahoo Jess hooray for new house wats it like ..... I love hearing bout a new hoos (house) hgehe xox


----------



## samanthax

aww when you moving in? ill be moving in on the 30th xx


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :flower:

Just caught up on this thread but forgot to 'multi-quote' the things I wanted to reply to :dohh: So...

BBH - glad to hear twinnies are healthy and doing good x

Jess - yay for the new house! x

Ladies who are late - good luck! Hope AF stays the hell away :dust:

I can't remember anything else :dohh:

How is everyone?

Still no change for me, no AF no 'spotting' since about 4-5pm yesterday :shrug: x


EDIT : BFN this morning :roll:


----------



## Hit Girl

Sorry to hear about your BFN lovely Laura. That stupid AF is really messing about with everyone!


----------



## flapjack10

xopiinkiieox said:


> Still no AF...she's only a day late, but that's very odd for me. I went back to 28 day cycles after my MC (that first cycle was 33 days). But, had a BFN yesterday morning with FMU. I hate limbo! Stupid ladybits...just come on with it AF! No more wonky ass cycles!

Booooooooooooo!



rquanborough said:


> So just tested as I am officially late and :bfn:
> 
> Really getting frustrated as I'm feeling really poorly. I just want to know either way. Not sure on the next step exactly.

Double boooooooooooo!

And Laura - triple booooooooooo!

Whoop for new house Jess!

AFM - No smiley face this morning so I'm officially putting myself in the TWW! Ahhh the joy of it all! :haha:


----------



## nlk

Sorry about all the BFNs :( I think AF is messing absolutely everyone around this month!!

FJ, I am officially in the tww as well :thumbup: when are you planning on testing?


----------



## flapjack10

Yay! TWW buddy! I'm thinking of testing on Monday 25th June, which will be CD27. I have no idea when AF is due, so I just picked that date out of the blue really! I'll be 11dpo - I think?! How about you?


----------



## nlk

I'm thinking about testing on the friday before...which puts me at about 10dpo. I also don't actually know when AF is due, because its a fertility meds cycle! I am going to try and hold off for as long as possible though, because I don't want to get my hopes up. So when I get to 10dpo, I'm just going to be like 'I'll test tomorrow', every day!


----------



## flapjack10

GL! It's so weird not having the faintest idea when AF is due! After my 43 day cycle, I can't even estimate it. Just going to have to hope for the best!


Here's to some lovely late June :bfp:s

:dust:
xxx


----------



## rquanborough

Had some mild cramping a little while ago. Maybe just going to have to give it a few days and see how I feel or if AF comes. Not had another month since we started NTNP that I have felt the possible signs. Don't get sore boobs with my period at all and the nausea is really bad. Still wondering whether to invest in a more sensitive test or just wait it out. I understand superdrug do a 10mlU version.


----------



## Laura91

So AF just barged her way right in. Even though I wasn't hopeful of this cycle, it's still shit :cry:

Onto next month I suppose, let see if the prediction comes true ey :coffee: x


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Congrats jess!!!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Laura91 said:


> So AF just barged her way right in. Even though I wasn't hopeful of this cycle, it's still shit :cry:
> 
> Onto next month I suppose, let see if the prediction comes true ey :coffee: x

So sorry to hear AF came!!! Here's hoping your prediction comes true!!! Loads of baby dust :dust: 
May I ask where you got these predictions? I have been trying to figure out because I really want to see what someone says about me. 

Ash: Is it the metallic taste? That is a good sign!!!! Still looking forward to a BFP from you!!!! 

I tested and it still shows BFN. Hoping that it will turn positive in the next few days! Still have over a week maybe before AF is supposed to show? Will have to just wait and see and I don't like waiting to poas!!!! It's hard! This morning I used SMU to test. I told OH this morning that I tried (he doesn't know I've taken 4 of those darn tests already!) LOL!! I've become way too addicted to those darn little sticks already! Might have to order the 50 tests next time if I don't get the BFP this month! LOL!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

So sorry Laura!! I know the feeling...it's such shit, really. :hugs:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Tested again...BFN. WHY is AF late then...? Argh. :growlmad:


----------



## joo

Flapjack I am also in th TWW, testing Fri 22nd same as nlk I think.

Jess -mahooosive congrats on getting your house xxxx we got ours just before Christmas a.d. loving every minute. Currently tackling the garden then hopefully next project will be turning spare room into baby's bedroom!

Laura sorry the witch got you lovely x

Keep testing ladies hopeful those N's to perseveres xxxx


----------



## nlk

yayyyyy we can all test around the same time! exciting!

Jess, congrats on getting the house! when can you move in?


----------



## joo

Lol my phone hates me! That is supposed to say hopefully we can turn those N's into peeeeeeeeeees! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Yay! We will see those two lines! PMA!

:dust:


----------



## Hit Girl

So many of you testing around the same time. Can't wait! :)


----------



## Laura91

JJ - I bought mine off of Ebay, it was about £5, I wrote in my journal what she sent me (its a couple of pages from the end) if you're interested. Hope you get your BFP though and you don't need to do a prediction :haha: x

Annie - :hugs: hope it turns positive soon! x


----------



## Smile181c

Fingers crossed for all the BFPs!


----------



## AllisMommy

JJsmom said:


> Laura91 said:
> 
> 
> So AF just barged her way right in. Even though I wasn't hopeful of this cycle, it's still shit :cry:
> 
> Onto next month I suppose, let see if the prediction comes true ey :coffee: x
> 
> So sorry to hear AF came!!! Here's hoping your prediction comes true!!! Loads of baby dust :dust:
> May I ask where you got these predictions? I have been trying to figure out because I really want to see what someone says about me.
> 
> Ash: Is it the metallic taste? That is a good sign!!!! Still looking forward to a BFP from you!!!!
> 
> I tested and it still shows BFN. Hoping that it will turn positive in the next few days! Still have over a week maybe before AF is supposed to show? Will have to just wait and see and I don't like waiting to poas!!!! It's hard! This morning I used SMU to test. I told OH this morning that I tried (he doesn't know I've taken 4 of those darn tests already!) LOL!! I've become way too addicted to those darn little sticks already! Might have to order the 50 tests next time if I don't get the BFP this month! LOL!Click to expand...

*Yes...a VERY metallic test. It feels so nasty. It started last night, and just is not going away. Everytime I have to swallow a gulp of saliva, I get nauseas  I will be testing tomorrow with FMU. If it is not a  I will not be peeing on a stick AGAIN until that stupid witch shows up. *


flapjack10 said:


> Yay! We will see those two lines! PMA!
> 
> :dust:

*GOOD LUCK!!!!! FX'd for you!! *


----------



## AllisMommy

On another note....I am about to watch "I didn't know I was pregnant." How the hell...do you not know you're pregnant?? Or at least that "something" is not wrong with you? ugh. Then you bring your baby into the world via toilet...Or while you are standing and it just "falls out of you.." I don't buy it.


----------



## pops23

Honestly, this genuinely happened to my mums friend, Elaine, crazy but true. She was a big lady, bled all the way through the pregnancy and genuinely had no idea!!

So much good luck to all the testers, can't wait to see all the BFP pics!! zxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AllisMommy

pops23 said:


> Honestly, this genuinely happened to my mums friend, Elaine, crazy but true. She was a big lady, bled all the way through the pregnancy and genuinely had no idea!!
> 
> So much good luck to all the testers, can't wait to see all the BFP pics!! zxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I've heard "bigger women" have more issues as well as have a harder time knowing you are pregnant. However... how do you bleed at the same time every month...a normal period...on schedule? I've heard of women "spotting" throughout pregnancy, but a normal period?? It just doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. Not saying it's impossible...however, I think there is a lot of naive people if this happens as much as people say it is.

These girls on this show today are super skinny. "I noticed I was gaining wait, but just figured it was because I was eating bad food that was abnormal for me. But since the test said negative, I moved on. I started feeling all these movements...I just attributed it to gas."

Just is all a litttttttle bizarre to me!


----------



## jordypotpie

Congrats on the house! super exciting!

I haven't had the metallic taste, but when I eat, lots of stuff will taste like the freezer, STILL.

As for that show, I can relate to some women. I found a mass in my abdomen just before my 20th birthday. I was with my ex at that time, and I had secretly been purposely messing up my BC because I have wanted a baby for a while now. I had no symptoms and my period was normal, well the place could only get me in on my birthday. I was like EEEEEEE going to get to find out i am pg on my birthday!! what an awesome present! then the doc pokes around and goes...idk what this is, but this isn't a baby..talk about devastation..i got to spend my birthday in doc offices, just to find out I have ovarian cysts, benine mind you. One is 10 cm (4 inches) and the other is 5 cm (2 inches).

As to what my body is doing now, it still isn't normal. I took a test from a dollar store and a FRER and both Neg. I should be over a month along if I am so I find it near impossible for the tests to lie. I decided that I will just continue eating healthy, and see if my period comes in July. If it doesn't, it is off to the doc.

Plan for the day: sorry ladies, but I am going to text him ONCE just to ask how he is, and if he doesn't respond I am deleting his number. I think it is fair. As for me, my hair is gross, so up in a pony it goes because I am taking the pooch for a walk today! Then I will come home and shower. No sense being dirty, getting clean, and then getting dirty right after. Hope you all have a good day! I am sure I will be back after my walk. :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

My mum didn't know she was preggo with my sister. Lol until she went into early labour


----------



## jordypotpie

Well you ladies were right! He is a waste of time "I will be honest, i'm interested in being FB friends and nothing else. We are too far apart and I am romantically interested in someone else" EFF YOU! maybe you should act like the 29 yr old you claim to be and been honest with me from the mother effin get go!!!! GAHHHHH I swear to God I get SO pissed when I meet men that much older, and find I am MORE mature than they are! WTF is this world coming to!?


----------



## jordypotpie

song on the radio, so fitting here are the lyrics:


You walked in shining brighter than a headlight
Turning every head like a diamond in a coal mine
Packing more punch than a Mississippi fist fight
Oh oh my my

Walked my way, took my hand, said "Let's go"
Had more game than the Mandalay Casino
Thought I hit the jackpot, I was on a good roll
Shows you what I know

Too good to be true
Like diamonds on the soles of my shoes
Like money falling outta the blue
Don't be fooled
He ain't nothing but too good to be real
Don't believe the way he's making you feel
He'll break your pretty little heart in two
Momma told me 'bout boys like you
Too good to be true

Before I knew it my heartstrings unwound
I fell faster than a cannonball straight down
Everybody talking all over this town
"Look there he goes again"

Lie lie lied like a politician
Shoulda read the headlines, paid more attention
To my suspicions, my intuition
I shoulda listened

Too good to be true
Like diamonds on the soles of my shoes
Like money falling outta the blue
Don't be fooled
He ain't nothing but too good to be real
Don't believe the way he's making you feel
He'll break your pretty little heart in two
Momma told me 'bout boys like you
Too good to be true

I shoulda seen it from a mile away
I should have called a spade a spade
I shoulda known that you're...

Too good to be true
Like diamonds on the soles of my shoes
Like money falling outta the blue
Don't be fooled
He ain't nothing but too good to be real
Don't believe the way he's making you feel
He'll break your pretty little heart in two
Momma told me 'bout boys like you
Too good to be true
Too good to be true

You're just too good to be
You're just too good to be true
You're just too good to be true
Too good to be true


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry hun. He'd a bellend and you'll find someone worth your time xxx


----------



## jordypotpie

Thanks :) I know I will, just that initial REALLY!? moment. lol, on the plus side, I can go back and stresslessly hope my period doesn't show her ugly self in july!


----------



## MommaAlexis

dontworry said:


> Yeah, we are not waiters lol. We are pee-ers! PEE ON SOMETHING, ALEX.


HAHAHA a couple days before my BFP. Reading through the thread.


----------



## joo

We've had some amaaaaazing thunder storms here today! *Love it*.
Here's to a fab weekend ladies xxx


----------



## jordypotpie

I think it will be a fab weekend! I hope all of you ladies have one also! xxx

I HATTTEEEEEE Thunder! My aunt traumatized me when I was like 3. I hate that it scares me so I make myself sit on the porch when it happens hahahaha


----------



## TFSGirl

Hello Ladies!! Been slacking (I have now said this 4 times in 4 threads lol) and likely will slack again for the weekend, I have so MUCH to do! But thought I'd leave the funny scan picture I got yesterday in here as well (there is already a copy in my journal). Kaidyn decided to give us the thumbs up lol (the sonographer kept a copy for herself and shwoed the whole office... hahaha)
 



Attached Files:







Thumb.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## joo

Aww! Hopefully you won't get any thunderstorms anytime soon then haha!


----------



## jordypotpie

TFS- That is too cute!! Good luck with everything you have to do!

joo- haha no kidding!! They rarely happen here thankfully!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm watching House :) That man... <3


----------



## jordypotpie

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM That guy is SEXYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## AllisMommy

my house smells like choc chip cookies <3


----------



## jordypotpie

I love cookies!


----------



## DanyB

Ok, I bought an ovulation test. It's CD 21 and according to fertility friend I was estimated to ovulate today. But I took a test and the surge line was über light.... Does this mean I missed my surge or that I have not ovulated yet. Technically I should have started testing Monday. :-/


----------



## AllisMommy

Doesnt it not show anything once you have ovulated...
I think it starts light and gets darker....

are there directions.?


----------



## DanyB

There are but I can't find where it says if there will always be two lines or not. Trying to google it now :-/


----------



## AllisMommy

Im thinking the lines disappear when you have ovulated already


----------



## AllisMommy

pops23 said:


> Honestly, this genuinely happened to my mums friend, Elaine, crazy but true. She was a big lady, bled all the way through the pregnancy and genuinely had no idea!!
> 
> So much good luck to all the testers, can't wait to see all the BFP pics!! zxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx




MommaAlexis said:


> I'm watching House :) That man... <3

so flipping sexy.


----------



## misspriss

So, I'm crazy and talkative, and NTNP our first....joining this thread if that's alright!


----------



## DanyB

According to clear blues website there will always be two lines. Gosh, I hope I didn't miss my ovulation day. We have bd every other day this week so maybe it'll be ok.... If I ovulated earlier I'd be surprised.


----------



## jordypotpie

Welcome misspriss!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

AllisMommy said:


> On another note....I am about to watch "I didn't know I was pregnant." How the hell...do you not know you're pregnant?? Or at least that "something" is not wrong with you? ugh. Then you bring your baby into the world via toilet...Or while you are standing and it just "falls out of you.." I don't buy it.

My coworker and I talk about this show all of the time! How can you not know you're pregnant!!!!! It's crazy! :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

MommaAlexis said:


> dontworry said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, we are not waiters lol. We are pee-ers! PEE ON SOMETHING, ALEX.
> 
> 
> HAHAHA a couple days before my BFP. Reading through the thread.Click to expand...

Love it :rofl:



TFSGirl said:


> Hello Ladies!! Been slacking (I have now said this 4 times in 4 threads lol) and likely will slack again for the weekend, I have so MUCH to do! But thought I'd leave the funny scan picture I got yesterday in here as well (there is already a copy in my journal). Kaidyn decided to give us the thumbs up lol (the sonographer kept a copy for herself and shwoed the whole office... hahaha)

Amazing! 



misspriss said:


> So, I'm crazy and talkative, and NTNP our first....joining this thread if that's alright!

Yup! :wave:


----------



## joo

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> On another note....I am about to watch "I didn't know I was pregnant." How the hell...do you not know you're pregnant?? Or at least that "something" is not wrong with you? ugh. Then you bring your baby into the world via toilet...Or while you are standing and it just "falls out of you.." I don't buy it.
> 
> My coworker and I talk about this show all of the time! How can you not know you're pregnant!!!!! It's crazy! :haha:Click to expand...

I want to see it now! I don't think I've seen it or anything similar on in the UK though :-/ As for House, are you guys talking about Hugh Laurie? He is the only one I know is in it as I've never seen it... But not my cup of tea lol

Happy Saturday! AF is due for me today. Last cycle she showed at 11.30pm before I went to bed so she could be here tonight our maybe on the morning. What will be will be :)

Welcome missprice! Have you you been NTNP for long? Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Girls, I'm bawling my eyes out. There's a widower on _Supernanny_ whose wife died over a year ago and he has three little boys.

:cry:


----------



## joo

Awwww I love Supernanny! I always end up bawling too lol xxx


----------



## pops23

I've seen that episode Lizzy! Cried for an hour! Xx


----------



## flapjack10

I'm watching it again on +1! I need to get a grip!

Xxx


----------



## joo

flapjack10 said:


> I'm watching it again on +1! I need to get a grip!
> 
> Xxx

:rofl: I used to do this with hollyoaks gasbags! How's your TWW going so far? Any symptom spotting been going on? I've been a nightmare with it lol xx


----------



## joo

Lol gasbags? Wth?! I meant to.say "gasbags!" Omg it keeps doing it! I meant to say haahaahaa! :rolleyes:


----------



## flapjack10

Well ,I think I'm only 2dpo so no symptoms so far. I got a smiley face on my OPK this morning, but my pee was really concentrated so I'll do a test this afternoon to check! Confused! Are you testing if AF doesn't show today

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

flapjack10 said:


> Well ,I think I'm only 2dpo so no symptoms so far. I got a smiley face on my OPK this morning, but my pee was really concentrated so I'll do a test this afternoon to check! Confused! Are you testing if AF doesn't show today
> 
> xxx

:haha:


----------



## joo

Aargh! it's all guesswork isn't it. The plan is to test Fri 22nd as on my app that _ should_ be last day of AF so I figured if I'm late she should have at least started by then. But again it's just guesswork. I am really tempted to test tomorrow though as thinking I might be 12-14 dpo. Have you used OPKs before this cycle? X


----------



## flapjack10

Yup it's so annoying not knowing! Don't talk to me about testing - I'll just encourage you to test :haha: I'm a POAS addict!


This is my first month using them so I'm a bit puzzled! :wacko:

xxx


----------



## AllisMommy

Ive never used OPKs...Maybe I should if/when AF shows up. Little :witch: she is being this month.


----------



## flapjack10

Peed on another OPK and no smiley face, so I think that my pee this morning was just really strong.

I'll keep testing just in case!

xxx


----------



## AllisMommy

Good luck FJ! <3


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Tested again this morning, as AF is still not here. Another undeniable BFN. :shrug: So irritating to not have some kind of user's manual to my body to know what the heck is going on! Why is the human body so complicated and testy?!

I have sore BBs, some tummy issues, lots of gas (sorry! :haha:), but also AF cramps - the kind that make me run to the bathroom because I think AF just started. I was hoping that maybe I just O'd late, and would get a later BFP...but I don't think that's what up.

Spending the day with MIL, SIL, DH, and our nephew today. He's 2, and is just adorable! I love him! We are going to a huge sale in the historic district of town...houses built in the 1920s and 30s that have old glamour. I love them! They always have antiques for sale, crafts for sale, fair type food, etc., and the street is all close off for quite a few miles. Last year I got an antique hand mirror and brush set...gorgeous! 

Anyway, off to get dressed for me! It's a hot one here (92 today!)


----------



## flapjack10

This is what happened to me last month hun :hugs: hope something happens soon.

Ooooooh antique hunting! Lovely! 

Urrrrgh it's the worst weather here - typical British summer!

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Ugh, so I find out exactly how much money I'm going to be making on Mat Leave and for my Sick Leave on Monday and if I was accepted. I'm soooo nervous. I hate having to wait until Monday! I'm so not getting any sleep until then lol XD


----------



## misspriss

joo said:


> Mrs.Luvbug said:
> 
> 
> Welcome missprice! Have you you been NTNP for long? Xxx
> 
> Nope, this cycle really. I've been thinking about it for a while, but DH has held off. He is still in school and wants to wait until he is close to being finished. He will have one semester left if we got pregnant sooner rather than later, but if it doesn't happen that soon he will be done or almost done with school.
> 
> I'm perplexed, as usual, AF is not showing up at her expected time, but I have decided that doesn't mean anything and I'm not getting my hopes up. The last few cycles have been a bit screwy, so I can't get my hopes up too high.Click to expand...


----------



## DanyB

I posted my opk test from today in the pics section. Anyone good at reading them? Yesterday's was really light but today's is darker!


----------



## joo

AllisMommy said:


> Ive never used OPKs...Maybe I should if/when AF shows up. Little :witch: she is being this month.

I'll be OPKing next cycle. OH got me some last month but they've just been hanging out in the kitchen drawer :haha:



flapjack10 said:


> Peed on another OPK and no smiley face, so I think that my pee this morning was just really strong.
> 
> I'll keep testing just in case!
> 
> xxx

No harm in that! I realllllly hope you catch that egg lady! xx



xopiinkiieox said:


> Tested again this morning, as AF is still not here. Another undeniable BFN. :shrug: So irritating to not have some kind of user's manual to my body to know what the heck is going on! Why is the human body so complicated and testy?!

Oh Annie what is going _on_??! One thing I have noticed is when you never pay attention to your cycle everything seems to run like clockwork but the moment you start watching it things go haywire! Keep testing and I hope it sorts itself out (preferably with a massive BFP) x



misspriss said:


> Nope, this cycle really. I've been thinking about it for a while, but DH has held off. He is still in school and wants to wait until he is close to being finished. He will have one semester left if we got pregnant sooner rather than later, but if it doesn't happen that soon he will be done or almost done with school.

Good luck, I hope it happens quickly for you xxx


Today my OH has gone to play football with his friends :rolleyes: so I had a bit of me time. I watched a film and cried, waxed my legs... and cried, and now I'm munching on doritos and banana milk and not doing anything that can make me cry :haha: Hope everyones having a great weekend xxx

:dust:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I think my cousin is a tad dense. His girlfriend is a month behind me in her pregnancy. He just asked me to come visit them next month (they live rather far away). I was like, well I'm a little on the busy side... He's like Well she's going to be too far along to travel that far so everyone else is coming down so you should too.. I was like... -.- She's a month behind me. But you want ME to travel a few weeks before my due date lol. He's a little dense so not too perplexed it was just one of those, ...Seriously... how are we related?


----------



## jordypotpie

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I get to go home and see my mommy on Wed!!!! qwehjf qioefh I AM SO EXCITEDDDDD!!! It has been 4 MONTHS since I have seen her beautiful face!!!!! haha sorry guys just so excited!


----------



## Bergebabe

Oooh havent been on here for ages and lots of mew faces and some new :bfp: s yayyy

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## misspriss

I'm cleaning like a crazy woman today, I've been running around mad with the vaccuum. My lower back is hurting like AF is already here. Usually when AF comes I have cramps for the first day and then lower back pain for the second day (_after_ cramps). Well I have been having the AF-like lower back pain on and off for a week. I hope it's a good sign.

DH is at work today, we are going grocery shopping after he gets off (hopefully). I am going to clean for another hour, take a shower, go take some items back to the store, before meeting him for late lunch/early dinner and then maybe going shopping. Big day.


----------



## jordypotpie

sounds like a busy day!! but a good one nonetheless!! :) good luck! :)


----------



## AllisMommy

Yay fOr smiles Jordy!!


----------



## jordypotpie

haha oh man i so cannot wait to hug my momma! she is my favy fav!!!


----------



## jordypotpie

Nothing like busting your ass off on a walk/run and having your pedometer NOT log your trip! grrrrrrrr


----------



## AllisMommy

That'r ridick!


----------



## AllisMommy

Home from the beach! OH went out to the casino tonight...and Allison and I are cuddled up on the couch watching "A walk to remember" and eating choc chip cookies. Goodbye 16lbs I lost. Hello mouthful of cookies!


----------



## jordypotpie

no joke! but mmmm cookies, I am down 7 lbs. thank god I don't live near you! hahahaha


----------



## AllisMommy

Oh you bet your ass you would be sitting here eating cookies with us!!!!


----------



## jordypotpie

haha, no doubt! I LOVE cookies. Hmmm, getting a bit stormy here. Looks like I finished my walk just in time!


----------



## AllisMommy

I want to go on a walk...but there are scary people outside right now.


----------



## jordypotpie

scary how? lol


----------



## AllisMommy

Scary like...will bust a cap in my ass if I look at them the wrong way.


----------



## jordypotpie

ohhh..yeah stay inside hahahaha! I hope I get to go to the beach while I visit home! I miss it. i know one of my buddies is going surfing one of the sats while I am down so I get to see him, and my buddy nate wants to chill, and mark and my mom and brothers and step sisters and step dad AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH soo many people!! I could piddle my pants i am so happy..I just wanna zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz all the way until wed morning so I can pack, cook dinner and gooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## AllisMommy

Piddle in your pants? bahahahaha


----------



## misspriss

So AF showed up this afternoon, that's okay though we are letting it happen. See you later


----------



## jordypotpie

bahahaha YES!

misspriss- no need to leave, im not even ntnp, I'm not doing anything, the man I was with skipped out. Good support group though!


----------



## DanyB

I feel blah! The end.


----------



## JJsmom

Well I will be testing tomorrow again in hopes of seeing a faint line for fathers day! I have had a lot of lower back pain, constant headaches the last few days, very tired, light cramps throughout my abdomen but last night had a few sharper cramps in my left abdomen. It's hard for me to bend down because I get cramps and get very tired after cleaning just a little bit. Either these are good signs or I'm just so exhausted it's crazy! I will be between 6-9 dpo. (thinking more like 9 but not sure). :dust: baby dust to all!!


----------



## jordypotpie

awwww goodluck!!!


----------



## joo

OMG ladies! I got a Father's Day :bfp: !!!

I thought I was out because of AF like cramps yesterday, slight tinge to CM before I went to bed and then I got woken up at 2:30am by really bad AF cramp! I almost didn't test this morning!

Anyway, OH is still in bed so I have wrapped it up and I'm just about to go and surprise him with his unofficial 1st Father's Day pressy! He's had enough of a lie in now so I'm off to give him the news!!


----------



## flapjack10

DanyB said:


> I feel blah! The end.

:hugs2:



joo said:


> OMG ladies! I got a Father's Day :bfp: !!!
> 
> I thought I was out because of AF like cramps yesterday, slight tinge to CM before I went to bed and then I got woken up at 2:30am by really bad AF cramp! I almost didn't test this morning!
> 
> Anyway, OH is still in bed so I have wrapped it up and I'm just about to go and surprise him with his unofficial 1st Father's Day pressy!
> 
> https://i1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/msjoo/BFP1.jpghttps://i1163.photobucket.com/albums/q559/msjoo/fathersday.jpg
> 
> 
> The wrapping is rubbish because my hands were shaking lol! He's had enough of a lie in now so I'm off to give him the news!!

AHHHHHHHHBHBH! That's AMAZING! I'm so happy for you Joo!!!!

:dance:

That's sooooo sweet!

Xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay!!! That's so amazing!!! Congratulations!! What a lovely surprise he'll have this morning! :)


----------



## joo

Thanks you lovelies. And Mrswaffer a super surprise for your Mr too :cloud9: !!

OH is really happy and wouldn't stop kissing me, and I just cried :cry:.

I must say now I've got all that out of my system, it's still super early... I'm still a bit thrown by this cramps/aches and darker cm. Still unbelievably excited though.

I will sit and read through what I've missed a bit later, I'm trying to read now but can't concentrate eeeek! Hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend so far xxxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Awwww that's lovely!:flower:

Congrats and here's to a happy and healthy nine months!

P.s I just noticed you had a journal so now stalking! It proper looks like I'm just getting in on the BFP gravy train lol!

xxx


----------



## pops23

Aw congrats joo! That is absolutely amazing news I am so thrilled for you!

What an amazing fathers day pressie! 

Mrsswaffer had you already told daddy to be? So thrilled for both of you

I just sent hubs a text saying 'happy fathers day daddy, I love you, from bean xxx'

I really wanted to get him a card from bean but every time I tried yesterday he appeared so it never happened!

On another note, last night I was watching friends, the one where Rachel has Emma, and when she was born I burst into tears. Hubs gave me a cuddle an asked if I was alright and I was, but it had literally just hit me that I'm going to have a baby!!!! Crazy! 

Hope all you lovely ladies have an awesome Sunday! Xxxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes, I had to tell him because he reminded me we wouldn't be together today until later (I had planned to give him a card this morning.). I got him a card on Wednesday, and gave it to him that evening. :) We did a digi on Friday and filmed it for our family announcement after our 12 week scan. :D

This morning, I texted DH saying 'Happy Father's Day! Baby Swaff loves you.' Hehe! :)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

joo I am so excited for u ......CONGRATS! I'm over the moon for u and ur man this is just the best news ever....since mrsswafer actually hehe .... This is def the start of our June boom yehaaaaa 

Happy happy joy joy or should I.say happy happy joo joo 

Xxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats Joo!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omg yaaaay!!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Joo!!! That is sooooo exciting!!!!! :hug: H&H 9 months!!!

I tried this morning as well but it's still early. We think we see a line forming but it's just a shadow or our imagination. Still having backache's and have pains in my abdomen and yesterday I kept having pain shoot through my nipples??


----------



## AllisMommy

So I just took another test!!!!!! Faint :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## joo

Thank you ladies!

*JJsmom* - those are symptoms I'm getting so it sounds promising! FX for you! :hugs: xxx

*Allismommy* - CONGRATS!!! :happydance:

oh my, who's gonna be next??


So ladies I've been a bit uneasy as had a bit of dark CM this morning then later a bit of blood when I wiped, then later back to dark CM and now nothing. Is this called spotting?

I've never had spotting before. A bit freaked out because it comes with AF cramps and AF was due. Haven't had anymore brown/blood for a good few hours though.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm not sure hun, try not to get too worked up over it just yet and see if it goes away. Congrats ashley!! Also, page number 1000!!! Wow! Lucky day!


----------



## jordypotpie

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Congrats joo!!! happy happy joo joo is right!

AHHHHHHHHHHHH Congrats Ash!!!!!!!

Please tell me there are more to come!!! and yayyyy to page one thousand!!!!

And only 6 away from 10,000 posts!!!

On a side note, nausea was super bad this morning, puked in my mouth while peeing. :( yucky!


----------



## AllisMommy

See the plus sign :D

yay for:bfp:!
 



Attached Files:







BFP061712.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jordypotpie

Congratulations ashleyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Ashley!!!!! I knew it was going to happen for you!! I'm so excited to see all of these BFPs!!! H&H 9 months to everyone that got their BFPs today!!! :hug: Loads of baby dust to those still waiting!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## DanyB

Congrats everyone and your Bfp!!!!! Eeeee!! I hope I see one myself this month!!!


----------



## joo

I hope you do too DanyB xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Congrats Joo and Ashley!!! x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Congrats to all our BFPs!


----------



## JJsmom

DanyB said:


> Congrats everyone and your Bfp!!!!! Eeeee!! I hope I see one myself this month!!!

I hope you get yours too DanyB!! When are you going to test? I tested today but I should be between 6-9 dpo depending. I'll be testing again later this week. I have to put the wondfo's up because I can't stop using them. LOL!! I am on CD26.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

AllisMommy said:


> So I just took another test!!!!!! Faint :bfp:!!!!!

Bahhhhhhh omg another massive CONGRAtS I'm so freaking excited by all this fantastic baby news happening ..... Wow tell me everything ...wat did ur man do are u still shaking ? OMG YIPPPEEEEEEE!!!!



JJsmom said:


> Congrats Joo!!! That is sooooo exciting!!!!! :hug: H&H 9 months!!!
> 
> I tried this morning as well but it's still early. We think we see a line forming but it's just a shadow or our imagination. Still having backache's and have pains in my abdomen and yesterday I kept having pain shoot through my nipples??

 weeeeeeeeeeee yippeeeeeee massive CONGRAtS this is so much fun ...... Do u have pics ?? I'd love to see .....wahoooooo



AllisMommy said:


> See the plus sign :D
> 
> yay for:bfp:!

 omg I love it yahoo

Joo my lovely I have written on ur wall re spotting etc.....my suggestion is its most probs nothing.....but def easy not to freak out so stay clam and trundle off to ur dr to get the ball rolling and make sure u let them know about ur spotting..... This way they can watch u better or suggest the right things to do ...I'm sure it's just ur fresh lil bub getting super cosy in there .....yay I'm so happy for u all..

I knew this was def the start of good things coming....... So wat are we up to now?? Shit loads of bfps ....I reckon so many people on other threads look at ours and goo....omg they r all so lucky ....and yes that's right ladies we ARE!

Now who's next.....I'm thinking it my lil princesses Annie and lizzy (EDIT and DANY sorry i cant beleive i forgot you) ...... Yahoooo ladies 

Sending all the sticky baby vibes out there .... And :dust: all over us all we all need it ...... Much love beautiful girls xoxox


----------



## AllisMommy

JJsmom said:


> Congrats Joo!!! That is sooooo exciting!!!!! :hug: H&H 9 months!!!
> 
> I tried this morning as well but it's still early. We think we see a line forming but it's just a shadow or our imagination. Still having backache's and have pains in my abdomen and yesterday I kept having pain shoot through my nipples??

I had the sameeeee symptoms!! And I got my :bfp: today. And I thought I saw a line earlier, OH thought I was seeing things...then I took another and there was def my + sign!



joo said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> *JJsmom* - those are symptoms I'm getting so it sounds promising! FX for you! :hugs: xxx
> 
> *Allismommy* - CONGRATS!!! :happydance:
> 
> oh my, who's gonna be next??
> 
> 
> So ladies I've been a bit uneasy as had a bit of dark CM this morning then later a bit of blood when I wiped, then later back to dark CM and now nothing. Is this called spotting?
> 
> I've never had spotting before. A bit freaked out because it comes with AF cramps and AF was due. Haven't had anymore brown/blood for a good few hours though.

Mine was like that...brownish stuff, but now gone and back to stretchy ish cm. Dont get down! Lets see that bfp :) we will reassure :D



MommaAlexis said:


> I'm not sure hun, try not to get too worked up over it just yet and see if it goes away. Congrats ashley!! Also, page number 1000!!! Wow! Lucky day!

Thank you!! :) Yay for page 1000!!!



jordypotpie said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Congrats joo!!! happy happy joo joo is right!
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHH Congrats Ash!!!!!!!
> 
> Please tell me there are more to come!!! and yayyyy to page one thousand!!!!
> 
> And only 6 away from 10,000 posts!!!
> 
> On a side note, nausea was super bad this morning, puked in my mouth while peeing. :( yucky!

Thanks Jordy...feel better hun!



JJsmom said:


> Congrats Ashley!!!!! I knew it was going to happen for you!! I'm so excited to see all of these BFPs!!! H&H 9 months to everyone that got their BFPs today!!! :hug: Loads of baby dust to those still waiting!! :dust: :dust:


Thank you!! I am so excited too! Now to figure out a doctor and figure out how I will tell my parents lol.


----------



## joo

Thank you Erin for the super advice! I am going to make all the phone calls tomorrow re doctor appointment and will keep posted xxxx

I cannot believe how many BFPs today, it's been beautiful! Bump buds! I just know there are more to come. :dust: 

Thank you everyone for your kind words today xxxxxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

good girl JOO joo .... you will be fine your a tough COOKIE!!


----------



## AllisMommy

Awwww thanks Erin!!! I missed yours in my multi quote. 

I was super shaking lol but my OH is so excited!! We can't believe it. He treats my daughter like his own but this will be his first!!

He is such a novice lol!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

AllisMommy said:


> Awwww thanks Erin!!! I missed yours in my multi quote.
> 
> I was super shaking lol but my OH is so excited!! We can't believe it. He treats my daughter like his own but this will be his first!!
> 
> He is such a novice lol!


oh your welcome lovely... dont worry bout it :)

oooh your OH soudns wonderful... i bet he is just over the moon about it .. its lal very exciting ... good old novice hehe 

xoxo


----------



## JJsmom

Ezza, I don't have pics. I tried taking a pic but didn't have any luck. Not sure if it was line eye but OH thought he may have seen it too but it was super faint. We'll see if it progresses! I'm going to wait til the end of the week if I can keep my mind off it. I'm still real early in my dpo. 

Ashley, I understand about telling your parents! I don't know how well it would go over with my OH's mom. She told him flat out he better not get me pg. But that was over a year ago and she might be excited because she mentioned to him about how she knew he really wants a baby. She still isn't ready to let him go. LOL! Probably never will be! :)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OOOH bummer... cant wait to see if it progresses... fingers crossed my sweet and dust to you!! If OH saw something surely its right .. they never see anything.... why is OH mum so against you guys haveing a bub?? stuff her enjoy wat you want both of you together she doesnt really have a say in the matter

xoxoo


----------



## AllisMommy

Ezza BUB1 said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> Awwww thanks Erin!!! I missed yours in my multi quote.
> 
> I was super shaking lol but my OH is so excited!! We can't believe it. He treats my daughter like his own but this will be his first!!
> 
> He is such a novice lol!
> 
> 
> oh your welcome lovely... dont worry bout it :)
> 
> oooh your OH soudns wonderful... i bet he is just over the moon about it .. its lal very exciting ... good old novice hehe
> 
> xoxoClick to expand...

*I am very very lucky to have him! He is a great dad to my 2 year old, and she adores him, so I know he will be amazing to our baby *



JJsmom said:


> Ezza, I don't have pics. I tried taking a pic but didn't have any luck. Not sure if it was line eye but OH thought he may have seen it too but it was super faint. We'll see if it progresses! I'm going to wait til the end of the week if I can keep my mind off it. I'm still real early in my dpo.
> 
> Ashley, I understand about telling your parents! I don't know how well it would go over with my OH's mom. She told him flat out he better not get me pg. But that was over a year ago and she might be excited because she mentioned to him about how she knew he really wants a baby. She still isn't ready to let him go. LOL! Probably never will be! :)

*lol, the funny part is, he has not met my parents yet. >.<
I have not introduced them because my parents are THOSE kind of parents, and are very critical and uptight, and I just avoided it for so long. Now it's to the point where OH think I am hiding him lol. I guess now is a good time to meet them..hi mom and dad...this is the love of my life...and oh ya, i am pregnant, due in february. *


----------



## Hit Girl

Holy crap! I'm gone for not that long and we get TWO BFPs!!!!

A massive congratulations to Joo and Ashley!!!

:happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

Ezza BUB1 said:


> OOOH bummer... cant wait to see if it progresses... fingers crossed my sweet and dust to you!! If OH saw something surely its right .. they never see anything.... why is OH mum so against you guys haveing a bub?? stuff her enjoy wat you want both of you together she doesnt really have a say in the matter
> 
> xoxoo

Oh I understand that it's our decision and he's finally come to that as well. I know she likes me so that's a plus! LOL! I think she is concerned because I already have an 8 yr old and I'm almost 32 where as he is 23 soon to be 24. She had a baby when she was 16 and gave her up to her mom so my OH is basically what she calls her first born. That's how I seem to take it though. She is so protective of him. She does everything for him. We had some ivy taking over our fence and she decided to come over on Friday and take care of it because she didn't like it. Oh well I just deal with her because I love him! He says she's bipolar. :dohh:


----------



## AllisMommy

Wow....overbearing much?

Im on the other side of the fence. My OH doesn't talk to his mother, and hasnt for 4 years due to some outraged thing that happened when his father passed away. So I am guessing she will be hearing through the grapevine and not from her son.


----------



## jordypotpie

I have no one, and no bean! lol buh..no sex life suuuucks! on the plus side a lot of my guy friends want to see me when I am home. looks like i will be there 2 1/2 weeks, plenty of time to hang with everyone!!


----------



## misspriss

Congratulations to everyone who has BFPs!!! Maybe next month for me and DH!


----------



## jordypotpie

My dads dog just threw up all over my lap..seriously..my dad is grumpy as hell today..and he tosses me a towel so I can scoot to the bathroom and then gets pissed at me for not cleaning the puke up..I was like..seriously...my legs are drenched in puke...you are sparkly clean..and I don't have clean clothes...I'm showering so that I at least have a clean towel on...now every word out of his mouth has a rude tone to it. :(...like...what the heck did I even do wrong??


----------



## misspriss

I am thinking about using the sperm meets egg date plan, using cycle day 8 every other day for a while. So I checked DH's work schedule, to see if we would have those nights. He usually works nights (evening) or days. I have a day job. So on days that he works nights, we don't usually have time to BD. Well...on CD 8 - he works days. On day 10 - he is off. On day 12 - he works days. On day 14 - he is off. On the odd numbered days, he works nights. It is like whoever wrote his work schedule had our BD schedule in mind. 

I was thinking about using OPKs or not, I may just not use them this cycle and wait and try them next, they are pricey. I've also contemplated using soft cups...they are cheaper it looks around $6 for 14 while OPKs I wanted to go with the digital ones not the line ones because I have tried the line ones and have trouble reading them, are like $35 or so.

I think just timing my BD by every other day type is not too far from NTNP, but using soft cups may be TTC rather than NTNP....but really, is it so hard to just slide a soft cup in afterwards? Maybe I should go cheap and easier (although maybe not as effective) and stick one of my MeLunas up there (I use MeLuna soft cups for AF, I have three in different sizes and softness). The cute little small clear glittery soft one leaks a little for AF so I don't wear it as much, I wear my classic (not soft) in small and medium much more for AF. In fact, the glittery one is nice and clean and I haven't used it this cycle, maybe I'll just save it for after BD...hm...and I wouldn't even be spending any money...


----------



## flapjack10

AllisMommy said:


> See the plus sign :D
> 
> yay for:bfp:!

Congrats hun!!!!!!! :dance:

Misspriss - SMEP was designed for you and hubby! GL and get bonking away!

AFM - 4dpo and antsy as hell! TWW rrrrrrraaaaarrrrre!


----------



## samanthax

I got my BFP too! :D xx


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG Samantha!!!! Are you serious????


----------



## Hit Girl

A very massive congratulations!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## samanthax

Yeah Whats your email address ill send you a photo of the test? xxx


----------



## nlk

WOW, congrats to everyone who got their BFPs!!! Three in a matter of days?!?! That's amazing!


----------



## JJsmom

samanthax said:


> I got my BFP too! :D xx

Congrats Samantha!!!!!!!!

I was going to wait until later this week to test but of course I can't get them darn tests away from me. Took one this morning and we really see a start to something!! Please let this be a sticky bean!!!!! Started BB's started feeling a little heavier and more "pillowy"?? I remember my BB's doing this with my DS.

So many BFP's!! Congrats to all!!! I'll see if I still see it this afternoon on the test and take a pic of it. With OH around I don't want him to think I'm strange by taking a pic. LOL!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg Samantha this is amazing ..... Massive congrats to u as well

ALl these bfps ....Jjsmom I'm so hoping this is ur bfp also ....would love to see pics of ur test and watch the progress

Oooh and Samantha I'd love to see a pic too..... Oooh this is so freaking exciting I can't contain myself woot toot xoxox yippeeee


----------



## TFSGirl

OMG, I'm away for like a day and a half and all this goes down while I am gone?!?!?! CONGRATULATIONS to Joo!! Yay Yay lovey!! CONGRATULATIONS to AllisMom!!! So fun!! CONGRATULATIONS to Samantha!! What a fun Fathers' day gift!! Wee!

I had a lot of catching up to do in this thread, and now have to go read about 20 journals lol xo


----------



## JJsmom

Ezza BUB1 said:


> Omg Samantha this is amazing ..... Massive congrats to u as well
> 
> ALl these bfps ....Jjsmom I'm so hoping this is ur bfp also ....would love to see pics of ur test and watch the progress
> 
> Oooh and Samantha I'd love to see a pic too..... Oooh this is so freaking exciting I can't contain myself woot toot xoxox yippeeee

Here are the pics. I know they aren't the best but I tried! The line is vvv faint but to me darker than yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







Family Pictures 007.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 10









Family Pictures 008.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## joo

* congrats Samantha!!! *

I just can't believe how many! jjsmom I am really hoping this is it for you xxxxxx

Feeling amazing! X hoping everyone has a great day :)


----------



## DanyB

Wow! This month seems to be a very lucky month! Congrats to all! So happy for you all.
I go to the dentist today for fillings. Ugh. Tired of the novacain. I hate not being able to feel my mouth. (Waa Waa Waa) oh well. Better to get it over with!!


----------



## DanyB

JJsmom said:


> DanyB said:
> 
> 
> Congrats everyone and your Bfp!!!!! Eeeee!! I hope I see one myself this month!!!
> 
> I hope you get yours too DanyB!! When are you going to test? I tested today but I should be between 6-9 dpo depending. I'll be testing again later this week. I have to put the wondfo's up because I can't stop using them. LOL!! I am on CD26.Click to expand...

AF is due on the 30th. I'm going to try really hard to not test until either I have undeniable symptoms or it's the day of AF. Not sure what dpo I am I've just been bd every other day to every two days all month.


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm falling asleep at my desk... :wacko:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Jjsmom, I'm thinking I can see it...... Faint but there r u gonna do more coz I expect progress pics :) whooooppie

Dany here's hoping for u to my love xx

Chels have another nap under ur desk xxx love u


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm gonna bugger off as soon as I possibly can today, my boss hurt his back so I can't really see him staying the entire day anyway. I LOVE you too Erin love!


----------



## Laura91

Wow ladies 3 more BFPs! :dance:

Congratulations Joo, AllisMommy & Samantha!!

So no we're on 18 YAYY!!

JJsmom - I really hope hey get darker for you! How many dpo are you?

Hope everyone's good xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh my! Congratulations to all the BFPs!!

Joo - I had spotting for 6 days around the time I got my BFP so try not to worry! xox


----------



## pops23

Congrats Samantha!! Test pics please!

So pleased for everyone!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bergebabe

wow 3 more bfps!!! they're coming along like buses :haha:

congratulations lovely ladies!!! 

ps i had a little spotting a few days after bfp, implantation, so try n ot to worry xxx

tfs i know how you feel - the last few days i have been sooooo tired!! cant actually make a full day without a nap! in supposed to be going swimming tonight but not sure if i can be bothered


----------



## jordypotpie

EEEEEE Congrats to all the BFPs I am SO happy for you all!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

:flower: YAY!!!!!! Congrats to all you ladies getting your BFP!!!!

SOOOOO exciting! Hopefully there are more to come!


----------



## flapjack10

samanthax said:


> I got my BFP too! :D xx

CONGRATULATIONS! :dance:

Eeeerreelkkkkkk all these BFPs are FAB!

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm so tired of people. I have no patience for flakes right now, not a nice feeling.


----------



## joo

Ugh! The flakes :( What's up Alex?? xxxx


----------



## JJsmom

Laura91 said:


> Wow ladies 3 more BFPs! :dance:
> 
> JJsmom - I really hope hey get darker for you! How many dpo are you?
> 
> Hope everyone's good xx

Laura, I'm between 7-10 dpo today. It's still early. AF is supposed to be here around the 23rd. 

Ezza, I guess I'll have to do progression pics for you! haha! I was going to wait til Friday but the good Lord knows I won't be able to do that either! HAHA!! I wasn't going to take one this morning and woke up at 4:30 and snuck one while OH was asleep. I'm so bad! 

I had a hard time getting to sleep last night. If I laid on my back my abdomen hurt, if I laid on my side my lower back hurt. If I laid on my tummy my BB's hurt. There's no winning! I am still having pain shooting through my nipples but I also think I noticed my BB's are a tiny bit heavier. I asked OH what he thought he barely touched it with 1 finger and said hmm I can't tell a difference. ROFL!!


----------



## joo

That sounds promising JJsmom!!! Deffo feel for you with the sore boobs :holly: I am having the nipple pains but today they've started tingling and I keep feeling like I have little chest erections lol :blush: eeek! xxxx


----------



## JJsmom

joo said:


> That sounds promising JJsmom!!! Deffo feel for you with the sore boobs :holly: I am having the nipple pains but today they've started tingling and I keep feeling like I have little chest erections lol :blush: eeek! xxxx

Oh no!!! 

I was walking down the hall at work and I guess my shirt may have been rubbing it or I don't know, but kept having the pains go through my right side. I was like WTH?!?!? Why at work?!?!?!?


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm leaving this thread for a while after my sad news today. I will come back when I start TTC again. Cya soon ladies xx


----------



## flapjack10

So sorry Baby_Dreams :(

:hugs:

My thoughts are with you and your loved ones.

Take care.

xxx


----------



## rquanborough

So guys need some help keeping my spirits up. 

Cd 37, still no sign of AF and no :bfp:. Having shooting pains in my side as well. Just decided that I really need to know what is happening. Test results from lab expected Thursday with any luck.

P.S. Congratulations to all those with :bfp:. Hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months. 

Baby dreams I was so sad to hear your news and I will be thinking of you.


----------



## JJsmom

So sorry to hear that Baby_Dreams :hugs: Take care of yourself. You are in my thoughts!


----------



## TFSGirl

I am so so sorry Baby_Dreams :( xo


----------



## DanyB

Just got a positive opk!


----------



## JJsmom

DanyB said:


> Just got a positive opk!

Wooohoooo!!! time to :sex: Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I am so sorry baby_dreams :hugs: to you


----------



## dontworry

Thank you, girls! I have been packing and looking at furniture and organizational things online for the past few days lol (if any of you are on FB, you know what I mean - currently trying to organize my comics). 

Welcome misspriss!

CONGRATS to JOO!!!!! What a wonderful Father's Day present! And CONGRATS to AllisMommy!! ANDDDD to Samantha!!! THREE in one day, holy shit!

Baby_Dreams - I am so sorry, love. <3 I hope to see you around the forums soon. 

Sorry that took forever to catch up on! I love you all and I can't believe we're up 3 more BFPs!!


----------



## DanyB

Finally starting to feel my mouth. I had three fillings today :(


----------



## DanyB

Ok friends. I'm new at this. My cycle is currently 35 days long. It is cd 24 today and I for a positive opk test. That leaves me only 12 days til expected AF not including if I ovulate tomorrow or next day which puts me at like 10 days. When can I take an FRER lol


----------



## JJsmom

Well I O'd between the 8th and the 11th. I've done an IC yesterday and today and have seen a vvv faint line. I am hoping it progresses into something more but won't know for another 2-5 days possibly? My cycles are between 30-32 days.


----------



## Hit Girl

Baby Dreams, I'm sending you all the love in the world. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

So so so sorry Baby Dreams. :hugs:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OOOOOOOOH Babydreams i am so unbelievably SORRY my darling. there is absoloutly no words that any of us can say that will make you feel better at this stage just know that we are all here for you and thinking of you!! having been there myself with a mc .... just try and relax and know that this truly was beyond your control and baby is now in a better place. i know its easier said than done but the pain will slowly ease and you will be ok ..... i hope so much that you get through this with your family and take care of urself. i am so so so sorry, i wouldnt wish this upon anyone. take care and smile one day in the not to distant future, knowing that you are a mummy and noone can take that away from you.. your lil angel is smiling down on you right now and will guide you through the bad times, good times and times of need. 

sending you all the love in the world xoxoxox


----------



## jordypotpie

I just spent the last 2 1/2 hours sucked into HG's journal, I had to stop at page like 23, my head hurts and i was losing focus! Too much to catch up on lol. hard to jump into everyone's journals!


----------



## MommaAlexis

So was having a very terrible day, went back to my old job during my old manager's break and hit on him horribly inappropriately. His face was priceless! I have suuuuuuch a crush on him! Haha, it definitely helped a lot to cheer me up.

Sorry babydreams :hugs:


----------



## TFSGirl

Third night in a row I am not getting ANY sleep... :( things with OH and I are just not going well at all these days. I keep trying and trying but it's just not getting any better. We have fought/argued every day for the last week, and at least a few times a week for months prior to this, and I am just so far at my wits end :( we bicker and argue constantly and he has no sense of when to stop talking and pushing things. Ever since the money thing our trust is very broken and I am insulted by things he says much more easily because I don't feel he has a right to say ANYTHING to me right now. I just don't know what to do. I'm so tired and so drained from it all.


----------



## Hit Girl

Chelsea, that completely blows my love. I understand how you feel towards him - like you've lost some respect for him perhaps since the money incident.

A really old couple once told me that communication is one of the most important things in a relationship, but it sounds like that even that is a bit difficult for you guys right now. I hope so much that things get better for you. Are you not sleeping well because you're stressed about him or is it because you're uncomfortable with your belly? Not sleeping properly makes an awful situation feel even more awful. :hugs:


----------



## Laura91

Morning ladies :flower:

Firstly, Baby_Dreams I am so sorry xxx




Bergebabe said:


> wow 3 more bfps!!! they're coming along like buses :haha:

:rofl:

JJ - Eeek so they should start getting darker real soon :thumbup: Sorry you had a hard time sleeping :hugs: x

DanyB - YAY for positive OPK! Hope you got some BDing in :winkwink: But ouch for fillings :nope:

Chelsea - Sorry things with OH aren't going well. Did you manage to sort things at all after the money problem or is that still the problem?

How is everyone? I'm back at work today BOO! Not that I plan on doing much work :haha: While the boss is away, Laura can plan :rofl: xx


----------



## flapjack10

Hi girls!

Chels - sorry about your problems with your OH. Hope it gets better soon.

Hi Laura - I'm back in work this afternoon. No chance for a skive though as we had 40 boxes delivered on Friday :wacko: ah well, keeps me out of trouble! :winkwink:

I'm 5dpo and I am going :wacko: this TWW is a draaaaag and OPKs aren't helping my POAS urge, which it's far too early for!


xxx


----------



## samanthax

Morning girls!

How are you? 
I'm feeling okay today just abit worried about having an a misscarry.. so I'm taking it easy today! x


----------



## flapjack10

Hi Sam,

So so so happy for you! Are you worried for a particular reason or just worried in general?

Take it from someone who has been through it - yes you're going to worry, but don't let it consume you. These early days are so special and you'll regret it if you don't enjoy it. You don't want to look back and wish you had relaxed a bit more about it. By all means take it easy, but it's something you have no control over :)

xxx


----------



## samanthax

Yeah i'm just getting cramps ietherside? I don't know if thats a good thing?
But hopefully.. its a good thing!
as soon as i start puking.. I know everything is okay?
and for some odd reason im worried about eptopic pregnancy aswell?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm worried about an ectopic too, because I went to my doctor yesterday, and told her about my brown spotting (for 6 days last week). She's referring me to the early pregnancy unit for a scan, just to make sure my poppy seed is in my uterus, where it should be! I have have no pain or anything, so I'm sure everything is fine. I guess she just wants to make sure. :)

It's hard to relax with that going on. :p


----------



## samanthax

How much is your Borwn discharge?
I have some! but its like a yellowish brown? x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Mine was dark brown, but I only felt it come out (sorry, TMI!) once or twice throughout the entire day for 6 consecutive days. It wasn't enough for a pad, or even to soak through my underwear.

I also had some very light/creamy brown discharge yesterday, but I'm not worrying about that at all. :)


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh haven't caught up but just saw your ticker Sam - congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## TFSGirl

Hey girls;

No things haven't really gotten any better since the money situation. He still hasn't paid the money back, keeps saying he "will" when he has the full amount to put back.... Which is probably never. Last night he compared something about his ex to something about me and I just shut down. Every day in the last 5 days he has made me cry with something he has said or done. I don't even feel like ME anymore, I feel like I'm losing myself and he's helping all of that along very quickly.


----------



## JJsmom

TFS, So sorry to hear things are not well between you and your OH. Once trust is broken it is hard to rebuild. I know this from my DS's dad. I really hope things get better for you!!!! :hug:

AFM, I am having a hard time pulling myself out of bed! I woke up at 5 to go potty, then reset my alarm for 6:45 instead of 6. I still can't get my rear end out of bed! I turned the news on and laid up against my OH. My lower back is still really aching!! Has pains go through it if I'm not setting a certain way. Then the news is only talking about a man who killed his 1 month old and how a couple went out to their car to find their 9 month old dead where they left him in the heat. :( I can't stand hearing things like this!! It makes me cry :cry: Don't know how anyone could do that to their children! Sorry, a little upset about that.


----------



## Laura91

Chelsea - Sorry things are still crappy :hugs: Have you sat down and explained how you feel? And how he is making you feel? Maybe that could help.. xx

JJ - Sorry you're not feeling too good :hugs: I can't stand news stories like that either, I think there's too many stories about children/babies lately that don't end up too good. I don't understand how some people's brains work :shrug: xx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Morning ladies! AF has finally arrived for me...6 days late, but who's counting right?

:growlmad:


----------



## Laura91

:hugs: Annie!



Peoples, I have a question..
How can T get a test done to check his swimmers? Can he get one done just at the doctors or does he have to be referred somewhere? xx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Chels my darling.... I'm sorry for ur OH's burnt trust.... This is not fun for anyone that goes through it.... All I can say is he really needs to show u and earn ur trust back,,,, have u thought about counselling at all? If u both go and get help with a third party it will get things out in a safe and structured environment that might help u both express things easier or differently. I'm not saying it Will work but it could help....and well ur bringing a child into this relationship so things need to improve in a healthy way for both of u once bub gets here or it could be a nasty situation and I don't want that for u... Trust is a hard thing once it's broken it's hard to replace and get back.... But for ur own sake and the sake of bubs u need to both try ....he needs to rebuild and u need to learn aus to trust him again (easier said than done) but u need to be willing to try and he needs to be willing to earn....I wish u both best of luck in this sticky situation and sending u loads of kisses

Rebeka and Sam ....... I would like to let u in on a lil secret...... This whole world of baby and bump is wonderful but can lead to a lot of unneeded stress and fears..... Being ur first babies of course u are going to worry and stress ...but think about if u weren't on this site and hadn't read other people drama would u even know about the fears of miscarriage in as much detail?? These things are out there and can happen ...but when it does it's our bodies way of telling us bubs just wasn't right and in the end releasing us of long term problems that are out of our control..... Now I want u both to sit back relax and enjoy your early days...like I did first time round..... I had no idea of anything wen I first got pregnant and unfortunately I lost my angel..... But I wasn't aware of the depth that some people go through and freak out ...... U will both have happy healthy pregnancies and don't need the stress of tsomething that may not even happen so please do ur selves a favor and stop thinking of things that most probably won't happen and deal with them if and wen they do..... Any fears u have express to medical professionals..... Of course we r all here to lend a helping hand in scary patches and fun patches etc .... But like lizzy said enjoy wat you have whilst you have it ...and god forbid something horrible happens deal with it then as stresswill do more harm than good .....


Sorry for my ramble but I just find that too many peopl stress over things that re out of anyone's control..... I still freak out all the time but seriously wat will be will be and u will enjoy the ride so much more if u live in the moment!! I promise 

I hope in saying all this we all have wonderful happy healthy pregnancies and nothing bad happens 


Love to u all xoxox


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ps omg we just experienced an earthquake eeeek first one ever for me .... We r on the 23rd floor 'twas weird....

Annie booooo but I love u and know this month is urs xoxo


----------



## DanyB

Ezza you're so encouraging!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Massive congratulations to the new BFPs!! May/June were obviously very fertile months!!

X


----------



## jordypotpie

Ezza- I COMPLETELY agree with you on the matter of miscarriages! My best friend and his wife had a beautiful son and decided to go for a second kid, which a couple months after deciding to try, they did, and about a month or so in, miscarried, Him and his wife were devastated, but my mom and I have always believed that miscarriages are God's way of saying something isn't right with your bub. After my mom and I talked with him, his wife and him were a little better off, and a few months later were pregnant again, and just gave birth June 2nd to a beautiful baby girl! There is a plan for everyone, and if something happens, it is only because there is something better in store for you. :) I know it is hard, and with that being said I am so so so sorry Baby Dreams. And girls please enjoy what you have and hope/pray for the best. :) Whenever I have had a scare I always had it drilled into my head that stress only would cause problems for the baby. So I always found myself finding ways to relax and enjoy what I might have. So, please please please take all these wonderful lady's advice and relax. :) 

You guys are all so amazing. :)

TFS- I am not sure what happened between you and your OH, but I am siding with Ezza again, lol. I think counceling would be a wonderful idea. :) Part of me wishes my parents had tried, instead of having to grow up fighting, and hating my dad. Wound up divorcing when I was 15. 15 was a crappy year. Not only did they divorce, but I was molested by a 49 yr old while all of that was going down. I have had a couple other unwanted incidents as well along with a really rough childhood. Anyway, the fighting caused issues in a lot of aspects in my life, like withdrawing myself from people and not making friends. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do what you can to fix it before your baby is here. :) It really can make the world of a difference. :)

Cindy- I guess you should be glad you aren't here in NW Washington! The news here has been awful. I finally a couple months ago stopped watching it. Not only the news, but life in general this year. On the news thus far: one boy brought his mom's gun to school and when he set his backpack down, it went off and shot a 8 yr old classmate. She was in the hospital for months, and still hasn't recovered. Then a Police officer hid his gun behind his wife's purse in their van while they jumped out to talk to a friend, and their I think 3 or 4 yr old shot his older sister and killed her. And then the last incident a mom and her boyfriend stopped at a gas station to fill up, he set his gun under his seat and got out to fill up and then the mom went into the store to grab something and her little boy he was like two or three climbed up front and shot himself in the face. There hasn't been any others here thankfully but shortly after that I refused to watch the news. As for my year, my brother's best friend's (he is like a brother to me) cousin tried to commit suicide by shooting himself in the chest, but when he leaned over to pull the trigger it moved his body and he ended up blowing his rib cage off, and after I believe 7 reconstructive surgeries, he finally is in the healing process. Then a boy my brother played baseball with hung himself. And then another boy hung himself (I went to school with the oldest, my younger brother went to school and is friends with the middle son, and my youngest brother went to school and used to be best friends with the boy that hung himself). He survived the hanging, and was recovering in the hospital, was slowly making progress when out of no where his health declined, and after his dad made it there, they said their goodbyes and had the plug pulled. Shortly after another boy my younger brother is friends with hung himself, and survived until about two days later in the hospital. Then a girl swallowed a bottle of pills, but she lived thank god. Then the day of my move, a crazy man walked into our courthouse (two small blocks from my house back home) and shot a deputy with her own gun and stabbed a judge in the neck! (they both lived) but I spent a good part of that day locked in my house cuddling a gun LOL. They ended up catching him in a city about an hour from my house. He went to his mom's and she called him in! My brother's dog got out and whilst chasing birds (yellow lab/border collie mix so big time bird dog) and a lady we know hit him dead on, thankfully he tumbled under the truck and lived. but the sight was awful. His tail had been degloved, and for those of you that don't know what that means, when something is degloved it means the skin and hair were removed but the bone and cartilage remained. Longest trip to a vet in my life. He wound up having to have his tail removed. He looks so dumb now. And then about a month or so ago, he was jumping at the front door over birds in the front lawn again, and our front door is panes of glass, he pounced through one of the panes and cut himself up pretty good, he had several cuts to the bone, and one knicked an artery. Thankfully he got pressure on it, had he not, the pooch wouldn't have made it, and almost didn't because the vet couldn't get the artery to stop. But he pulled through and is a happy pooch on the mend! I am so looking forward to seeing him, I miss the silly dog.

Sorry for typing so much, I have had a lot of that circling around in my head for a long time now and it felt good typing it out.


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls! thanks for the replys.
I do find that sometimes the 'internet' can read into false reading and that can be quite dis-stressing 
I do agree when you have a miscarry it is not for the right time to have a bubba.. 

But anyways; I went to the EPU and they said it does sound normal and that I should, have blood test
I have to go back on thursday at 2pm to have more bloods and then hopefully they will call me back within three hours :D 
witch i will be at work! They also said that they will see if i can get an early scan too see if its in the write place :D! so Im kinda looking forward it to find out and here the first heart beat! <3


----------



## joo

That's great Samantha! Have they put your mind at rest? It is very reassuring for me as I'm also having similar symptoms and not going to the doctor until next week. It freaked me out to start with but when I googled I was more reassured than freaked as I could see how common it is and usually nothing to worry about. xxx

I must admit it just doesn't feel real, I had to do another test this morning to double check! Did a cheapie, there was a faint line but it took me a while to accept it was there. I guess it's because I'm not letting it sink in yet. I am soooo unbelievably lucky xxxxxxxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Its been a while since i updated a twinny bump pic so here are a couple of progression pics just for you lovely ladies. The first was 10 weeks and the second is today at 24+6....
 



Attached Files:







10 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6









24+6.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## joo

Oh my goodness BBH your bump is just wonderful! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww thanks joo :) I love it = its so amazing feeling the little ones moving around and kicking me like mad! Think i'm having another growth spurt at the mo though as i've been so uncomfortable all night!

Are you planning on testing soon?

x


----------



## Bergebabe

wow look at that beautiful twin bump!!! i bet its definitely feeling real now xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Look at that bump! Great pictures!

Sam- Glad to see that things are moving smoothly! Granted I'm not pregnant, I am starting to ttc next week and I worry about all of those things too.


----------



## sharonfruit

Fantastic bump BBH!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Bergebabe said:


> wow look at that beautiful twin bump!!! i bet its definitely feeling real now xxx

Hi Berge :hi:

How are you? Wow - 18 weeks - that seems to have flown over!! Hope you are feeling well. Are you gunna stay team yellow?

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> Fantastic bump BBH!!

My god sharonfruit - 20 weeks!!! Where has the time gone? Have you had your anomally scan yet?

x


----------



## joo

BabyBumpHope said:


> Aww thanks joo :) I love it = its so amazing feeling the little ones moving around and kicking me like mad! Think i'm having another growth spurt at the mo though as i've been so uncomfortable all night!
> 
> Are you planning on testing soon?
> 
> x

I bet they're just so cosy and comfy in there! I can't wait to feel what kicks feel like. I'm glad you're enjoying it so much :) Yep I tested on Sunday :happydance: got my first doctors appointment next week to make sure everythings ok. I can't wait to see how big your twinny bump grows, they're doing so well already xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

30 weeeeeeks!!! Have an appointment with a councellor friday to help get past everything :)


----------



## pops23

Happy 30 weeks Alex! Xxx

Amazing twinnie bump BBH, you look fantastic! Xxx


----------



## JJsmom

AWWW BBH!!! I love your twinny bump!!!


----------



## joo

Wow Alex, 69 days to go! Eeeeeeek!!! I bet you can't wait to meet you little Lara x The counselling sounds like a good idea, you will be tested enough by the time baby comes so all the better if you can try and deal with anything that might be holding you back. good luck :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

> My god sharonfruit - 20 weeks!!! Where has the time gone? Have you had your anomally scan yet?

Eeek I know! Anomaly scan is on Thurs! x


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, I am in love with your twinny bump! :hugs:

That's funny, I still can't see a link to a journal in your signature. *hint hint* :haha:


----------



## DanyB

Twin bumps so fun! Congrats :) my sister is 31 weeks and the babes are 3 lbs 4 oz and 3 lbs 14 oz  
Really hopeful this may be my month! Alex, good for you on counseling!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

alex- I think that's great you're going to counseling. I think it'll help a lot. And that's good you're choosing to do it before baby comes!


----------



## misspriss

I'm so excited waiting to have some fun babymaking, AF is still here though.

DH and I got our new furniture today, a sectional, a coffee/end table set, and...a new mattress set!! New mattresses are great for babymaking, right? ;) It just sucks that I have AF today. I'm trying to decide if I want to buy some preseed, we use lube pretty often and I would hate to think of our lube preventing, since we are not preventing! Just to use as lube...


----------



## Smile181c

Happy 30 weeks Alex!! And good luck with your counselling :hugs:

BBH - I'm with HG - I'm in love with your bump!! Shall we set up a fan club HG? :haha: Also, where is your journal missy??


----------



## Hit Girl

Yes. We must! Your bump is too precious not to have a journal BBH!

30 weeks Alex! How cool is that??? :)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

BBH LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE your twinnie bump its so precious.... and im in on the BULLYING get onto a journal damn it .... we need to be enthrawled by your crazy and loving antics and you need something to remember back on ... so i say DO IT!!!!

you look beautiful... i love bumps.. in fact i need to upload mine ... will do soon mmmmk 

alex good luck sweety

love to you all MWA!!


----------



## joo

misspriss said:


> I'm so excited waiting to have some fun babymaking, AF is still here though.
> 
> DH and I got our new furniture today, a sectional, a coffee/end table set, and...a new mattress set!! New mattresses are great for babymaking, right? ;) It just sucks that I have AF today. I'm trying to decide if I want to buy some preseed, we use lube pretty often and I would hate to think of our lube preventing, since we are not preventing! Just to use as lube...

GO aaway AF so mispriss and her Mr can get to BDing! As for lube... I was always told natural is best but if you have to use lube then you'd probs be best with something like preseed IMO because normal ones kill off the spermbots xxx


I heard there was a fan club somewhere... I have a bit of a twin crush so any twin clubs I'M IN! xx


----------



## JJsmom

This morning's test. I see a line IRL!! Not sure if you can see it here. It is faint but not as faint as it was this past weekend! Sure hoping it progresses especially with how I've been feeling!! I can't get enough sleep! LOL! I went to sleep around 10:30, woke up with OH getting up at 5 to let the dogs out because they wouldn't be quiet. I'm between 9-12 dpo. Should I see more of a line at this point?
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 8









009.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TFSGirl

I also love the twinnie bump, BBH!! So cute!! 

I can't believe a lot of us are in the 20's and 30's in our weeks!! WTF? Where did time go?? I said to OH yesterday that I was 23 weeks and he goes "OMG there are only 17 weeks left??? We better get the floors in!!" (we are redoing the nursery as the old owners left DISGUSTING carpet in there, so we are putting hardwood in).

Thanks for listening to my crap the other day, ladies. OH and I have just been going through a really rough time the last little bit, and fighting for a few days straight when before it was once in a blue moon. I agree that something needs to change, whether through counselling or whatever, but something needs to be fixed. A lot of it is probably that I am a LOT more sensitive while pregnant with all these hormones than I normally am, and he seems to do and say more stupid things than he used to (at least he seems to). He promises he has almost all the money to put back, and by tomorrow he'll have it all, so that is what I am hoping for.... Maybe then I can move past the anger. He promised he'll never touch it again for any reason other than to put money INTO the fund and not take it out, so I have to believe him on that. I had a really down day yesterday just crying about how we haven't been getting along properly the last little while and he has hurt my feelings quite a bit, and he cried too saying he doesn't want us to be this way either and he doesn't want to lose me, he wants to work on things and change and not fight anymore. We both agree that fighting around bub is not cool at all, and not necessary. It's funny, when his kids visit he and I don't fight at all, it's like we are more content with little people around. And also we don't think they need to be subjected to that kind of thing.


----------



## JJsmom

Here is another pic


----------



## JJsmom

Opps..forgot to hit the upload button
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TFSGirl

JJsmom said:


> This morning's test. I see a line IRL!! Not sure if you can see it here. It is faint but not as faint as it was this past weekend! Sure hoping it progresses especially with how I've been feeling!! I can't get enough sleep! LOL! I went to sleep around 10:30, woke up with OH getting up at 5 to let the dogs out because they wouldn't be quiet. I'm between 9-12 dpo. Should I see more of a line at this point?

I can actually see that one a little bit! (The last one I couldn't :( I think my computer at work sucks) The progression is different for everyone! Unless you know for sure when you ovulated, you could be a little more ahead or behind, and everyone's hormone levels vary.


----------



## Smile181c

I think I see something :thumbup:


----------



## joo

JJsmom said:


> This morning's test. I see a line IRL!! Not sure if you can see it here. It is faint but not as faint as it was this past weekend! Sure hoping it progresses especially with how I've been feeling!! I can't get enough sleep! LOL! I went to sleep around 10:30, woke up with OH getting up at 5 to let the dogs out because they wouldn't be quiet. I'm between 9-12 dpo. Should I see more of a line at this point?


OMG JJsmom I deffo see the line on all of the pics!! Congrats lovey, we might be due around the same time! As for the line - IMO I think it varies test to test, and person to person. I tested on a digi at 12-14 dpo and it said pregnant straight away, I tested again yesterday on a pink dye test (i think that's what they are) and the line seemed faint to me. Also one person at 12dpo might just have less hcg at that time than another person at 12 dpo :shrug: How many tests have you done now? xxxx


TFS - I'm so glad you and OH had a bit of a talk and a cry (shows you both still CARE!) I think the whole thing of him actually putting the money back in could sort of act as an end to all this, and like you say you should then be able to move past it. Then hopefully the trust will follow. :hugs: That's just my thoughts on it though, I am not one for advice really lol xxxx


----------



## JJsmom

I've taken 13 tests now! LOL!!

I really hope this is it for us!! The signs all point to it...I really am hoping!


----------



## Bergebabe

i know, everyone keeps telling me how slow the 9 months go but so far it has absolutely flown by - SCARYYYYY!!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Bergebabe said:


> i know, everyone keeps telling me how slow the 9 months go but so far it has absolutely flown by - SCARYYYYY!!!!

Berge, when I was pg with my DS the time flew by for me as well! It all of a sudden seems like you have so much to do and so little time to do it in! But once they get here time continues to fly. I can't believe my DS is 8!!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Joo>> I definitely agree that once the money is back there I will be able to move past it. We even talked yesterday that I am not one to hold a grudge about things, and once something is sorted out, it is sorted out, so he was wondering why I can't let go of this one, and I said I thought it must just be because it is STILL going on... it hasn't actually quite been resolved yet because the spot where our money is supposed to be is still empty. And to be honest, we haven't really had much of a row about that particular thing, I'm just a lot more down and sad the last couple of weeks than normal. And the other crap that he has said has hurt me a ton in some cases. I'm sure we will work through it, he just needs to learn to keep his mouth shut on certain things... what he said the other night REALLY set me off. I feel like I mey end up telling the story later, but we shall see. We are supposed to be past it by now, but god did he make me mad lol


----------



## JJsmom

TFS, I'm glad that your DH wants to work on things and that he is working on getting the money back in there. At least he could show you emotions and that he really truly wants it to work out. We all make mistakes in life and sometimes it takes us a bit to recover from them. Hopefully everything works out for you and your DH and the LO coming into your life!! :hugs:


----------



## TFSGirl

The one thing about OH that I have never doubted is how much he loves me. He does truly treat me with respect and loves me to death and does have the WILL to work on things, he is just a bit thick in the skull at times, and doesn't think before he speaks or think before he does from time to time. He would never ever hurt me on purpose, and he is genuinely sad and hurt when I am hurt, and I stay mad a little longer than I should sometimes... I am at fault as well... but he and I have discussed that we both need to be a little more careful with our words and actions and I truly have worked on it, and I think it's just taking him a little more time to get himself on track.


----------



## misspriss

joo said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited waiting to have some fun babymaking, AF is still here though.
> 
> DH and I got our new furniture today, a sectional, a coffee/end table set, and...a new mattress set!! New mattresses are great for babymaking, right? ;) It just sucks that I have AF today. I'm trying to decide if I want to buy some preseed, we use lube pretty often and I would hate to think of our lube preventing, since we are not preventing! Just to use as lube...
> 
> GO aaway AF so mispriss and her Mr can get to BDing! As for lube... I was always told natural is best but if you have to use lube then you'd probs be best with something like preseed IMO because normal ones kill off the spermbots xxx
> 
> 
> I heard there was a fan club somewhere... I have a bit of a twin crush so any twin clubs I'M IN! xxClick to expand...

OMG it worked. AF was gone yesterday just all random. I usually have AF for 5-7 days, not 3 days!?! Its usually really light the last few days though. I'm not complaining. I hope this is our month!


----------



## joo

misspriss said:


> joo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited waiting to have some fun babymaking, AF is still here though.
> 
> DH and I got our new furniture today, a sectional, a coffee/end table set, and...a new mattress set!! New mattresses are great for babymaking, right? ;) It just sucks that I have AF today. I'm trying to decide if I want to buy some preseed, we use lube pretty often and I would hate to think of our lube preventing, since we are not preventing! Just to use as lube...
> 
> GO aaway AF so mispriss and her Mr can get to BDing! As for lube... I was always told natural is best but if you have to use lube then you'd probs be best with something like preseed IMO because normal ones kill off the spermbots xxx
> 
> 
> I heard there was a fan club somewhere... I have a bit of a twin crush so any twin clubs I'M IN! xxClick to expand...
> 
> OMG it worked. AF was gone yesterday just all random. I usually have AF for 5-7 days, not 3 days!?! Its usually really light the last few days though. I'm not complaining. I hope this is our month!Click to expand...

:rofl: Glad I could help! Now... WINNING LOTTERY NUMBERS - CHOOSE MEEEE! I'll let you know if that worked on Saturday xxx


----------



## flapjack10

BabyBumpHope said:


> Its been a while since i updated a twinny bump pic so here are a couple of progression pics just for you lovely ladies. The first was 10 weeks and the second is today at 24+6....


GORGEOUS BBH! 




JJsmom said:


> This morning's test. I see a line IRL!! Not sure if you can see it here. It is faint but not as faint as it was this past weekend! Sure hoping it progresses especially with how I've been feeling!! I can't get enough sleep! LOL! I went to sleep around 10:30, woke up with OH getting up at 5 to let the dogs out because they wouldn't be quiet. I'm between 9-12 dpo. Should I see more of a line at this point?

I'm not sure - sorry hun, but if you see the line in RL then there's a line!:thumbup: Hope it gets darker for you!


AFM- 6dpo and crazy!

xxx


----------



## MrsChaffin

Hi ladies, maybe some of you can help me out... I went off birth control pills at the beginning of April, didn't O that month, then O'd on what I thought was between CD 12-14 last month - now this month I'm totally confused!!! Can you take a peek at my chart and tell me what you think? Did I just O late? Or not at all? My temp has been rising slowly, not rapidly like last month. I'm pretty sure my hormones are still kinda outta whack.

Any input/advice would be great!!!


----------



## joo

I'm sorry I haven't a clue about charting, never done it before. I did have a look at your chart but I couldn't understand it! Sorry I can't help you with your question but I hope you figure out what's going on with your cycle :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Same here sorry MrsChaffin! 

GL though hun!

xxx


----------



## joo

Ladies - my next door neighbour has just had a baby girl yesterday (after what seemed like the longest pregnancy ever!). Anyway, we have never spoken to them, only said hello if we both decide to come in or out of the house the same time as the other. We only moved in the beginning of December. We posted a Christmas card through their door just basically saying merry christmas, with our names and house number. They returned the favour.

Now what I'm wondering is, I really want to get them a card after noticing all their balloons in the window. Just to say congrats. Do you think this is ok or is it a bit weird? It wouldn't be weird if I was like 80 or something as old people tend to do this neighbourly stuff anyway.


----------



## TFSGirl

If they think you are weird, they are weird. You are just being nice and polite. That's my opinion anyway. It's not like you are asking to be their kid's godparents. You're just saying "congrats" and that is a nice gesture. If they can't take it as such, then stuff 'em.


----------



## joo

Well they posted us a Christmas card but I've forgotten the guy's name, I only remember hers. I thought it would be a nice gesture too but I'm not really sure about neighbour etiquette :)


----------



## TFSGirl

I think it is a very sweet idea :) I'd likely do the same if I knew my neighbours just had a baby :)


----------



## DanyB

Drive by post... 2ww starts now!


----------



## joo

Thanks TFS. I'm gonna do it! Although I don't know what to put for the father's name. I think it was John but I might be getting his name mixed up with the Man and his 2 sons that live on the other side. Eeek. _*OR*_ I could write her name a bit scruffy but write his name so illegible that they won't know if it's the right name or not...


Good luck in your tww Dany, I hope the wait is not too excrutiating xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

lol, yeah I'd probably do that, or do they have a listing in the phone book?


----------



## flapjack10

Awwww that's lovely Joo - lovely thought.

Welcome to the TWW DanyB! 


xxx


----------



## joo

That's a good idea TFS, I'm going to check my phone book tomorrow. And Thanks flapjack! Xxx


----------



## misspriss

joo said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited waiting to have some fun babymaking, AF is still here though.
> 
> DH and I got our new furniture today, a sectional, a coffee/end table set, and...a new mattress set!! New mattresses are great for babymaking, right? ;) It just sucks that I have AF today. I'm trying to decide if I want to buy some preseed, we use lube pretty often and I would hate to think of our lube preventing, since we are not preventing! Just to use as lube...
> 
> GO aaway AF so mispriss and her Mr can get to BDing! As for lube... I was always told natural is best but if you have to use lube then you'd probs be best with something like preseed IMO because normal ones kill off the spermbots xxx
> 
> 
> I heard there was a fan club somewhere... I have a bit of a twin crush so any twin clubs I'M IN! xxClick to expand...
> 
> OMG it worked. AF was gone yesterday just all random. I usually have AF for 5-7 days, not 3 days!?! Its usually really light the last few days though. I'm not complaining. I hope this is our month!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Glad I could help! Now... WINNING LOTTERY NUMBERS - CHOOSE MEEEE! I'll let you know if that worked on Saturday xxxClick to expand...

Okay it _almost_ worked, I guess I just went to really slow spotting. Just really light spotting last night and today. I'll take light spotting though, I will. SMEP starts saturday!! YaY


----------



## jordypotpie

Hope all is well with everyone :) I get picked up in not even 2 hours! so very excited!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Wat a lovely gesture joo..... Just write massive congrats first don't bother bout names then u cant go wrong :)

Good luck in tww Dany fingers crossed xox


----------



## Laura91

Morning ladies, was too busy to come on yesterday - BOOO

BBH - Lovely twinny bump!

Shar - Good luck for your scan today! What time is it?

TFS - Glad you and OH sat and talked things through and that he's nearly put all the money back :)

Joo - I'd either do like Erin said and just put 'Congratulations' at the top or I'd put To Number 22 (or whatever their number :haha:) 



TFSGirl said:


> If they think you are weird, they are weird. You are just being nice and polite. That's my opinion anyway. It's not like you are asking to be their kid's godparents. You're just saying "congrats" and that is a nice gesture. If they can't take it as such, then stuff 'em.

:rofl: True!

As for me, I'm being completely surrounded by pregnant people and people with babies/kids :| We already see quite a lot of T's friend and pregnant girlfriend (already has one, this one's due in August), then his other friend just had a little girl a couple of weeks ago. Now he's got back in touch with another of his friends who's girlfriend's 35wks pregnant.. Will he ever stop? 
I actually got quite mad/upset when he told me that he'd invited them all round for a takeaway when they're not all busy :nope: I know that's selfish but it's making me feel worse! The fact that here we are trying and all of them just fell pregnant by 'accident' - I really don't wanna be sat with 2 pregnant girls and one who's just had one hearing about pregnancy stories, labour, babies at the minute. Is this really out of order? :(

Sorry for the moany post! xx


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs:

Not out of order at all, Laura. Stupid boys!

xxx


----------



## rquanborough

Hi guys

Just a quick update:

:witch: got me yesterday afternoon and I had lab confirm negative test results this morning so it appears it was just a very late cycle. Still having big problems with nausea though so not sure what is going on there. Have no idea at all when I will be due to ovulate this time round so not sure how to plan for it. Decided to try and temp this cycle so I get some ideas although it will probably be too late to sort anything out once I do know when I have ovulated. Must try and get DH to :sex: regularly. Might not be on until after I think I have ovulated though.

Best wishes to all of those who are still hoping for this month, congratulations to all of those who have :bfp: and sorry for all of those with :bfn:

:dust:


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry about witch rquanborough.

Maybe OPKs might help you know when you've ovulated too. I can recommend the Clearblue ones! Although they are expensive...


xxx


----------



## JJsmom

OK here is my pictures for CD30 10-13dpo. I am so unsure. I feel pg and OH thinks I am but I thought the lines would be darker by now? I'm not sure what to think.
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 9









004.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Laura u really are adorable.... Ur not out of order for thinking like this at all but well he is male and doesn't think of things like this ....so get get mad just tell him ur not keen.

Rquanborough, I'm so sorry bitchy witchy got u.... But here's hoping for the big one this month huh xoxo fingers crossed xo


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Jjsmom I'm not sure if I see any on this but I swear I saw it on ur others ..... Dunno wats going on but maybe try a digi or something to see for sure xox


----------



## xopiinkiieox

FRERs are pretty easy to read...I couldn't get a "Pregnant" on the digi until after AF was due, even though I had a BFP that showed on an IC and FRER at 12dpo. I would do a FRER and see if the line is darker. Or, call your OBGYN.


----------



## Bergebabe

i agree, do a frer. the ics are rubbish tbh, it took ages for me to get a good bfp on an ic but the frer was fairly clear straight away xxx

laura, not selfish at all, i would feel exactly the same :hugs:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Laura, I feel the same. So, either we're both overly sensitive or whatever, OR it's completely normal.

I vote normal. Life feels unfair sometimes! :cry:


----------



## TFSGirl

JJsmom, I agree with Erin, this one I can't see but I did see the one yesterday. Grab an FRER, that is where I got my first BFP, then when the Dr. was trying to confirm, his line was VERY faint, and it freaked me out, but all my FRERs and Digis said I was pregnant for sure. Try and FRER, that will let you know. xo


----------



## TFSGirl

So ladies, just havign a bit of a think here, so bear with me... I know every single one of us has felt that pang of jealousy and the thought of "ugh I am trying SO hard and I just can't get pregnant!! why does everyone else just fall pregnant by mistake?" (I thought it many many many many MANY times, and ALL pregnant women made me upset... because I wanted to be one so badly)... but how many of those women do we really KNOW fell pregnant by mistake? I only ask this because everyone seems to assume _*I*_ fell pregnant by mistake, due to the fact that OH and I are not married. And this isn't the case at all... he and I tried VERY VERY hard to fall pregnant, we just didn't have the need to get married beforehand... We don't know that we will ever get married at all... we probably will, but for us it was never imperative. So I guess I am just pondering, how many people do we THINK just got pregant by mistake, but really had the same issues we have/had? 

Forgive me for rambling/

Love you girls, xox


----------



## Bergebabe

i know what you mean TFS, me and oh arent married and have only been together almost two years so people assume it was an accident lol. 

everyones situation is different is all x


----------



## TFSGirl

Bergebabe said:


> i know what you mean TFS, me and oh arent married and have only been together almost two years so people assume it was an accident lol.
> 
> everyones situation is different is all x

Totally agree, I just find that a lot of people assume a child born to unwed parents is an "oops" and a child born to wed parents is planned... when I have examples of both where the opposite is true.


----------



## pops23

I know what you mean, people actually thought it was an accident with me and hubs as we had only been married a couple of months!!Friends have actually just bought their wedding forward by 6 months as she is pregnant, we all assumed it was an accident but turns out they were trying!

Sorry I've been so absent lately ladies, feel as though I've missed out on loads! Work is crazy busy, cheerleading nationals is next weekend so loads to do!

How are all the new BFPs? so pleased for you all! Are these going to be Feb babies? 

I've just booked my 25 week and 28 week MW appt, seems weird booking all this stuff up!

Got sidelined by someone the other day talking to me about car seats, me and Hubs haven't even started to look/ think about what we need, we were going to wait until nearer 24 weeks to start buying stuff. Is that weird? 

xxxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg chels..... This is so true....I've never proper thought about this but I don't really assume either...... Everyone will have opinions etc but who cares wat they think.... Bit like u guys all told me regarding my birth plan..... To be honest there are truly some very unlucky ppl out there who do in fact have unplanned pregancies and then unfortunately don't want them...which is so sad .... Sometimes even these ppl are married.... The there are other like so many of u wonderful people who would do just about anything to enjoy bringing a precious life into this world and just doesn't seem to happen..... Sme married some not.... No one can tell u if u are ready ... Have the correct lifestyle, or if u are fit to be a parent just because ur not married blah blah ..... Ppl and there opinions these days are toooo freaking crazy and wrong and make so many good things sound bad. I say marriage is a partnership between man and wife not a child..... I do think that marriage is wonderful and would tell anyone to do it in a heartbeat if they have the right partner but it's not for everyone ....just like having babies isn't for everyone ...there is no set path ...so watever life throws at u enjoy every minute like its ur last.... 

Sorry for my rambles then I dont even know if it makes sense and I am not retreading it hahaha enjoy


----------



## TFSGirl

I completely agree, I find that in this day and age people tend to have opinions on things that really are NONE of their business... things that frankly just DON'T affect them in any way shape or form. I do believe my OH and I will eventually get married, just right now we have no NEED to get married, we are common law and here that means we have all the same rights and benefits. Each of us has a job and benefits that come from that and we are legitimately the parents of our child. That's all that counts. And I'm tired of people saying "whoops, you got knocked up eh? Oh well, at least you have a good job and a house to live in" and I have to say "It wasn't a whoops, if it was a WHOOPS, I assume it would have happened when I DIDN'T have a good house and job!!"

I guess that's just me, I also don't tend to jump to conclusions about people, I just say congrats and move on with it. I find it VERY strange when people make remarks that just assume I am an idiot who fucked up on getting pregnant. OH and I are 27 and 32 years old... we know how babies are made... lol


----------



## Bergebabe

:haha:

so true!! 

me and oh will get married one day but ive only been divorced for a year woopsie!!!! marriage didnt work out so well for me first time round im just so grateful i didnt have kids with my ex, its definitely a much bigger commitment in my opinion.


----------



## pops23

And now you have a lovely man and are expecting a lovely baby so it's all worked out!!  xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, everyone assumes that because he left it wasn't planned or I pushed him into TTC. I stopped explaining myself.


----------



## Smile181c

I get the same and OH and I have been together for 5 and a half years :haha:


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm totally NOT trying to make it an age thing, as I hate when people do that, but honestly, I'm almost 28 years old.... I know that if life had thrown me different cards I could quite possibly having my first child well into my 30s and I just didn't want to start there... I am with the man I wan to be with forever and we want children together, and we are in a position to have them. So no, it wasn't a whoops just because I don't have a couple of rings on my finger YET. I already know I will likely be over 30 when I have more kids, and OH will be approaching 40, so I wanted to start and finish before all of that.


----------



## Bergebabe

how long do you all think you will wait for number two out of interest? me and oh were talking about this last night. we want two (i think, depending on the actual birth lol) as im already 32 i dont want to wait ages but its hard enough getting my head around one, let alone thinking about a second!! oh wants about a 2 yr age gap between them which means we would nee to start trying about 10 months or so after first ones born - scary!!


----------



## Smile181c

Me and OH have discussed this - we think we're gonna leave about 3/4 years between them so will possibly start trying again just before Max goes to school. I really don't think I'd be able to cope with 2 so close together :shrug:


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm thinking probably 3 years after bub is born we might try for a second, giving us about a 4 year age difference if all goes well. I want at least 2 more years back on the trucks before I go off and do this desk crap again... lol


----------



## pops23

My sister and I are only 28 months apart and hubs and his bro only 15 months! I reckon we would have another fairly soon after depending on birth and how bubs is etc. xx


----------



## Bergebabe

wow thats a small gap pops, me and my sister are 10 years apart! its lovely now as we are close but when we were growing up she pretty much hated me as she had to take me to school etc lmao.


----------



## TFSGirl

Bergebabe said:


> wow thats a small gap pops, me and my sister are 10 years apart! its lovely now as we are close but when we were growing up she pretty much hated me as she had to take me to school etc lmao.

Lol, yeah I was born when my brother was 13... I always thought all the other kids with siblings close to their ages were the strange ones :haha:


----------



## Queen Bee.

hey ladies how are you ?

I am good, its been a lil bit since I have posted anything in here =P
not been up to much, at home mostly playing games lol
two people announced pregnancies yesterday! 
My cousin is pregnant, and a friend from school is pregnant with her second.
Im happy for them, especially my cousin as she had a miscarriage with the last one.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Bergebabe said:


> how long do you all think you will wait for number two out of interest?

Does this question apply to me too? :rofl: Number 2 will come along sooner than we ever thought! haha

x


----------



## Bergebabe

:haha: bbh

Think u will have ur hands full for a little while!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omg its like plus 35 celcius here today. I'm dying of heat. Had to go hide at the mall with the a. c. Lol


----------



## joo

We have beautiful thunderstorms again here Alex. But that sounds uncomfortably hot at the best of times let alone when you're very pregnant!

I think my spotting might have stopped yippee! Hope everyone's doing ok today xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

TFSGirl said:


> Bergebabe said:
> 
> 
> wow thats a small gap pops, me and my sister are 10 years apart! its lovely now as we are close but when we were growing up she pretty much hated me as she had to take me to school etc lmao.
> 
> Lol, yeah I was born when my brother was 13... I always thought all the other kids with siblings close to their ages were the strange ones :haha:Click to expand...

We're opposite lol- my brother was born when I was about 12. I have two other siblings ( brother who is 20 and sister who is 16 and then there's my baby brother who is now 12) so we're all about 4ish years apart. But it was definatly weird having a brand new baby in the family when i was already almost in middle school! DH and his brothers are about 2 years apart each- which I think that's how I'd like to go- maybe 2 or 3 years between each one.


----------



## MommaAlexis

My sister and I are 13 months apart.


----------



## JJsmom

OK, going to get a frer tonight and test first thing in the morning! I can't do SMU during the week. I've been cramping some more today but hopefully it's not AF knocking on my door! She is due in around 2 days.


----------



## pops23

TFSGirl said:


> Bergebabe said:
> 
> 
> wow thats a small gap pops, me and my sister are 10 years apart! its lovely now as we are close but when we were growing up she pretty much hated me as she had to take me to school etc lmao.
> 
> Lol, yeah I was born when my brother was 13... I always thought all the other kids with siblings close to their ages were the strange ones :haha:Click to expand...

Sorry I meant to say me and my sis were 18 months apart not 28! Both my mun and MIL got pg when breast feeding despite not having had regular periods start again! Xx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

There is 6 years between my brother and I, and 8 years between my other brother and I...they're both younger. I always say I almost made it out as an only child! :0)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

There 2 yrs between me and my sis..... I want that or a lil less to be honest, hubby has 12 years and 10 yrs with his older siblings then 2 yrs with his slightly older sister so they have like 2 families hahahaha, Id like close siblings but we shall see..... If hubby had his way we'd finish at 1 I think but I secretly think he just says that and he really does want more .... Once our lil girl is here he will fall head oveer heels in love and def want more.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Quick question, have any of u heard of post natal shape wear underwear?.. And if so do any of u know if it works or helps with getting somewhat back into shap or is it just a money maker?? My sil is trying to figure out wether it would be worth the moment or not. So any info u have let me know please and thanks


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm not sure, don't know anyone who's tried one but have heard of them. I got a bunch of corsets already though so will stick with those :)


----------



## dontworry

My sister and I are 2.5 years apart and we hated each other growing up, but love each other to bits now. She's younger than me! :) I don't really care how far apart my kids are, especially considering we are having so much trouble getting pregnant with our first.


----------



## Smile181c

I've heard of them Erin but don't know anyone who's tried it. It's also known as belly binding - all sounds a bit gruesome for my liking but other people swear by it xx


----------



## JJsmom

Well it looks like it isn't out month. :nope: I took the IC and the FRER this morning. BFN. It kills me because I don't know why I would have so many symptoms then get BFNs. Now I'm just waiting for AF to show up tomorrow to start on the next month. 

Talking about how far you are apart from your siblings. My older sister is 2 yrs older than me, have a brother that is 16 months younger than me, a sister that is 12 yrs younger than me (from stepmom) and a brother that is 23 yrs younger than me (from stepmom). My little brother is 1 yr older than my DS.


----------



## joo

JJsmom :hugs: still got my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## joo

Hello...? Where is everyone?!


----------



## joo

:haha:


----------



## DanyB

Good Morning everyone! I updated my TTC journal and I hope that you all are seeing positive results with your journey's. I've got mixed feelings today as to whether I feel this could be my month or not. I have to get fillings done again Monday and i'll be 6 dpo so I'm hoping the local anasthetic(SP) wont affect implantation. I always feel so gloomy going to the dentist because I am afraid that is what is ruining my chances. Silly and irrational, I'm sure.


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck DanyB and lots of Baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust:

I hate having to get fillings done too! I don't know anything about how the anesthetics would affect anything but I sure hope it doesn't and hope this is your month!!


----------



## samanthax

DanyB said:


> Good Morning everyone! I updated my TTC journal and I hope that you all are seeing positive results with your journey's. I've got mixed feelings today as to whether I feel this could be my month or not. I have to get fillings done again Monday and i'll be 6 dpo so I'm hoping the local anasthetic(SP) wont affect implantation. I always feel so gloomy going to the dentist because I am afraid that is what is ruining my chances. Silly and irrational, I'm sure.

ask to see if it does, and would it effect anything :) x


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm getting sickies :(


----------



## samanthax

MommaAlexis said:


> I'm getting sickies :(

Can't wait to be sick :D


----------



## JJsmom

MommaAlexis said:


> I'm getting sickies :(

Feel better Alexis!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hiding in my bed, procrastinating. Lol. I have to clean my room and do laundry but I'm sick and tired. Boooo


----------



## JJsmom

Awww!! I know how that is!! I am trying to get my house clean and pack my LO up to go see grandma for 2 1/2 weeks then be prepared to go on vacation! I feel lost as to where to start because my house has hardly and closet space and no storage. Hopefully you can get the energy you need to get up and get what you need done! :hug:


----------



## JJsmom

I need to vent for a second and I hope you don't mind. I just saw on FB where my cuz's wife had a surprise baby shower put on by my family today. I am so upset right now because not one person in my family could have told me that they were planning a surprise baby shower?!?!?!? Mind you I'm not thoroughly impressed by this woman who is carrying my second cousin but I deal with her because after all she is family. She keeps telling him that she's on bcp and yet she is having her third baby and her first one is 2 1/2, 2nd one turns 1 July 6th, and third is getting ready to be born. But I am so livid that none of my family members could tell me about this day. WTH???? She's having the first girl in the family we all have boys. My lil sis tries to cheer me up saying she isn't allowed in on that because she technically isn't a girl in the family. I guess I should be used to my family leaving me out of all family functions but it still gets hard. I only live 1 hour away and it's like I don't exist. Or my dad will call me the day before or the day of a function and be like birthday party today at 2 when I can't just up and go. But if I was given a week or two notice I'd be able to make it. 

Sorry for the rant but for some reason I can't let this go and I can't stop crying...grr!! I wish I'd either get a pos test or AF start! My hormones are driving me nuts!


----------



## MommaAlexis

:hugs: I hate shitty family. 

Finally got started on the room, just gotta throw out my stuff on Thursday and I have the room for Lara's stuff and can finally sort her stuff. BOO. My mom's coming here in 6 weeks!!


----------



## JJsmom

MommaAlexis said:


> :hugs: I hate shitty family.
> 
> Finally got started on the room, just gotta throw out my stuff on Thursday and I have the room for Lara's stuff and can finally sort her stuff. BOO. My mom's coming here in 6 weeks!!

Glad you're getting your stuff done! I've made progress as well! :) Yay!!! Lara's stuff is moving in!!! HEHE!


----------



## joo

JJsmom said:


> I need to vent for a second and I hope you don't mind. I just saw on FB where my cuz's wife had a surprise baby shower put on by my family today. I am so upset right now because not one person in my family could have told me that they were planning a surprise baby shower?!?!?!? Mind you I'm not thoroughly impressed by this woman who is carrying my second cousin but I deal with her because after all she is family. She keeps telling him that she's on bcp and yet she is having her third baby and her first one is 2 1/2, 2nd one turns 1 July 6th, and third is getting ready to be born. But I am so livid that none of my family members could tell me about this day. WTH???? She's having the first girl in the family we all have boys. My lil sis tries to cheer me up saying she isn't allowed in on that because she technically isn't a girl in the family. I guess I should be used to my family leaving me out of all family functions but it still gets hard. I only live 1 hour away and it's like I don't exist. Or my dad will call me the day before or the day of a function and be like birthday party today at 2 when I can't just up and go. But if I was given a week or two notice I'd be able to make it.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but for some reason I can't let this go and I can't stop crying...grr!! I wish I'd either get a pos test or AF start! My hormones are driving me nuts!

JJsmom :hugs: I'm sure they didn't purposefully leave you out, but it still sucks & I can see why you're upset xxx I have a problem SIL too, she's just awful - AND she's just found out she's having a girl. She's smug at the moment because she thinks she's having the 1st girl, but my other SIL is having a baby next month & stayed team yellow so I hope she has a girl :haha: oooh I can be catty sometimes :blush: xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I feel sick today too :( doesn't help that I was working a busy nightshift last night and have just woken up with a splitting headache :(

X


----------



## JJsmom

BBH I really hope you feel better!!! 

Joo - Hopefully she'll have the first girl before the other has that chance. HAHA! Gotta love the disappointment sometimes! Maybe you'll all have girls!!! ;)

AFM I feel better this morning, not as upset. I just needed to sleep to get it past me. Today I went shopping for some things for vacation. I really don't want to wait til last minute to buy everything. I didn't test this morning as I have yet to see any progression in my tests but AF is now 1 day late and no signs of her at the moment. Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Hey ladies;

Well, things are not getting better in my relationship, in fact they are getting worse. We have devolved to not even speaking anymore. Which I guess is better for baby as my blood pressure doesn't raise as high as when we are yelling, but our relationship is on a fast downward slope. If I never talked, we would never have a conversation so I guess that is where we are headed because I am tired of wasting my breath.

As you all know, OH and I have had fights over money etc, and it happened again yesterday. OH and I have separate bank accounts, but being both firefighters we each have an account with the Fire Department's own credit union. I have been looking to get our hardwood floors finished in time for the baby to come, and so I had a plan to go over to the store yesterday to order all of the flooring and was going to put down a 20% deposit on it, which was about $600. I had transferred $500 from my FD account into his as he has a debit card for his account and I do not, and told him I would be using $600, so to make sure there was $100 of HIS money in the account so I could get the deposit paid for. So I went over, got the order all written up, and go to use the card and it is declined... so I end up thinking the card is broken or something and get quite upset and leave the store. So I text him and ask him how much money was in that account. He says $530. :wacko: I was absolutely livid. I have been telling him for WEEKS my plan was to put the $600 down and that I'd be only paying $500 as the LEAST he could do for his child would be to pay for $100 of the flooring... but he can't even do that. So I got angry, went to the bank and withdrew my $500 from his account as he CLEARLY cannot be trust with money and there was a balance of exactly $26.22 left over afterwards. He left me $26.22. After KNOWING I needed the other $100 to order the floors. So now I am just devastated and angry and have decided that he and I are separate people and I will take care of me and my baby and he can damn well take care of himself. We will have separate groceries and separate care for our dogs, and separate bills. I doubt he will pay me a dime to keep this household running as he has not for the last year and a half, so I will have to do that all myself and I guess he's just going to continue living under my roof as he has gone about his day completely normally today as if there is no problem with him sitting in front of the TV all day while I have gone and bought groceries as well as paint for the baby's room and door handles etc. In order to make sure I will be able to make ends meet on my own once the baby comes, I will have to get a second job, and only have Saturday and Sunday to work it since I am o straight days at work right now. And he will continue to work 7 shifts a month and sit on his ass the remainder of the time I suppose. I'm greatly looking forward to the last few months of my pregnancy, let me tell you..... :wacko:


----------



## TFSGirl

Oh, PS, he still hasn't paid back the other money either. Clearly he doesn't have it if he doesn't even have $100 to give me


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeouch. :hugs: It's crazy how fast things just fall apart sometimes. I hope something happens to turn this situation around. I waited for three weeks for a call, text, ANYTHING for him to say, you're right, that was dumb, sorry. It's even more infuriating when it wouldn't be that hard to repair and they just don't bother. All Joel would have had to say in those three weeks was "sorry for being a jerk, how are you?" instead he sat around with this idea that he hadn't done anything wrong while I packed up our entire life together. And he still probably thinks he's not at fault, 6 months later. I'd really be giving him an ultimatum. you can't afford to pay for you and LO then have him blow all his money on whatever he wants.


----------



## TFSGirl

The ultimatum has been given, time and time again. I have just never followed through. This time I am. He probably doesn't believe it yet that I am serious as I have given into him so many times, but I'm truly done. People don't change unless they have to. And even then a lot of the time they don't change. I'm so sick of it, I'm just not going to even put any faith in him or rely on him for anything, and I'm just going to go about my life doing what I need to do to make things okay for me and this baby. He can do whatever the fuck he wants. He's been talking out his ass for a year and a half, saying every single month that he will step up and pay some bills and pay me some money, but he doesn't. In fact, I asked him to pay the water bill last month, just ONE bill of the many, and he said he would... well I just got a notice of overdue payment today on the water bill... so I have to go ahead and pay that one immediately so that I don't lose credit and so that I can continue to shower in the morning before I go to work and take a shit.


----------



## MommaAlexis

*silently slides sledge hammer across table* We'll look away, then help dig the hole tonight with you. No one needs to know he's missing.


----------



## TFSGirl

:haha:


----------



## JJsmom

TFS so sorry to hear things have gotten worse!! Sometimes it takes a hard lesson before they finally learn. You are doing what is right, taking care of you and your baby. If he chooses not to be part of it he is missing out on something wonderful. He might finally wise up if you kick him out and ask for child support once the child is born. But sometimes that doesn't even do it. Men are men...some are more ridiculous than others! (that's putting it nicely). Women have always run the household making sure everything is done like it's supposed to be. With your attitude at least you're letting yourself be calm and not get too worked up as it isn't good for your LO or for you! Hoping the best for you!! :hug:


----------



## flapjack10

Urrrgh TFS! It's not much to ask him to pay his own way, is it? If he was living on his own he'd have to take care of all this stuff, but he doesn't so he's gotten complacent. It's such a shame things haven't turned around. As Alex says it wouldn't have taken much for him to prove to you he's manning up. All he would have needed to do was have a little over $70 in his account and have put a few quid back into the savings. What is he doing with all his money if he's not paying bills?

Must be so hard for you. We all have money arguments at some points, but this has really gone on now.

Take care of yourself TFS. You're such a strong lady and I really admire you.

xxx


----------



## dontworry

He needs a good slap in the face, Chels. :( That is RIDICULOUS. It sounds like you have plenty of experience for ANOTHER baby, now! :/ To tell you the truth, if I left my OH right now and he had to pay all of the bills on his own and clean the house, he would be homeless by the end of the month because he doesn't do any of that crap on his own. Just TODAY, he realized how much I do and said Thank You. Its truly crazy.


----------



## Smile181c

Chels :hugs: I'm sorry it's worse - I can't believe he only left you $20 :nope:

It's not fair that you should take a second job to keep you and your baby in a home. He should be stepping up (though i know you already know this, I'm just angry for you!). You definitely shouldn't be paying to keep HIM living there. If you feel that you need to end your relationship, he should find somewhere else to stay - you're not his keeper :hugs:

Where are all his wages going each month if he doesn't contribute to bills or anything??


----------



## TFSGirl

All of his wages continue to go to his ex as he has some sort of fear that if he doesn't do as she says she will take his children away. Which is ridiculous because if the cow could just drop them on us permanently so she never had to lift a finger again, she would. He literally has enough to buy one round of groceries every pay because the rest, she pockets to go shopping for brand new clothes. Every single time she gets a chance, she is out shopping with the money she literally just takes from him.


----------



## Smile181c

Thats so awful. Is the money going through CSA (is that what it's called??) or is it just an agreement they have between themselves?

I really hope things start to look up for you babe xx


----------



## TFSGirl

It's not through anything, he just gives it all to her. His lawyer told him LONG ago that even with child support he is giving her 4 times as much as he ever should be every single month. He continues to pay every single bill in the house she essentially stole from him (his name was the only one on the mortgage as she has NEVER had a job and thus has no credit) even though it is all now HER responsibility and then she takes spending money from him too. I haven't seen a dime from him. And I agree that if he lived on his own and had to pay rent he'd be absolutely screwed.


----------



## Smile181c

A lawyer told him that! So why hasn't he done anything about it? Surely he must realise that she legally can't do anything about it if he decides to go through the courts to sort out maintenance payments? And whilst he's there he could sort out contact as well so that she can't threaten to take the kids - what a vile woman!


----------



## TFSGirl

That's the sad part; he has already done all of that....


----------



## TFSGirl

There is absolutely NOTHING she can do to take his kids as SHE is the one who doesn't provide the proper care, not him. There is NO way and NO reason she can (or even would) deny access. She actually sends the kids to us more often than she is even supposed to. But he just keeps rolling along like everything is fine. If anyone should have gotten a second job to take care of this stuff, it is HIM, not me, but I am the only one who has held down 2 jobs in the last 2 years, and when I fell pregnant I just couldn't do it anymore, especially since my second job entailed a lot of painting. Since then he has sat on his ass on his 21 days off every month. Or gone fishing.


----------



## Smile181c

:grr:


----------



## flapjack10

](*,)


----------



## Laura91

Sorry I've been quiet lately, work's been busy and we had a busy weekend too :)

BBH - 100 days to go! To be fair, probably not even that :happydance:

TFS - I'm sorry if my previous post about accidental pregnant friends was a bit harsh but all T's friends really did get pregnant by accident - they've all told us :shrug: I don't understand how it's so common to get pregnant by accident :haha: Especially looking at how many people on this website are struggling

I'm sorry things with your OH are so shitty right now. I really hope you manage to get things sorted or come to a compromise with each other :hugs: You can't be looking after a baby and him too. Saying that, if I were to have a baby/child I would be in the same situation probably - feeling like I have two children :dohh:

How is everyone? It seems to of been quiet in here over the weekend - not much to catch up on :shrug: xx


----------



## DanyB

Hopefully today is my last Dentist app for a while....probably getting 3 feelings. I've googled like crazy and most reports say fillings are now considered relatively safe during pregnancy if local anesthetic is used sparingly. So, during TWW it shouldn't be an issue. Phew. I'm such a worrier.


----------



## Bergebabe

hi all x

tfs im sorry you're having such a shit time with your OH. he really does need to step up with a baby on the way. you need to have a very serious chat with him and give some ultimatums and stick to them. if he's paying so much for his other kids he must be aware of the financial implications of a new baby and would he risk being in the same situation again? if he does so much for his other kids and his bitch of an ex he doesnt sound like hes a bad guy - i hope you can sort it out xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

ps what job does he do that he gets 21 days off a month!! i want one!


----------



## TFSGirl

Laura; I didn't think your post was harsh at all, love. I was just musing about how many people really ARE pregnant by accident and how many of them really were trying but no one knows because of a certain stigma of being married beforehand or whatever else :) just was wondering. I also get that your friends have told you it was an accident and THAT used to really piss me off too. Used to make me so upset.


----------



## TFSGirl

Bergebabe said:


> ps what job does he do that he gets 21 days off a month!! i want one!

He's a firefighter, as am I. We work 2 x 24 hour shifts a week, which really are no picnic since we are both at busy halls, but it does give some good time off. However, I'm on modified duties because I can't be on the trucks while pregnant so I am currently working straight days Monday-Friday, leaving me with NO time off.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Got supppppeeeer bored last night so at my dad's for a few. I can't stand boredom. Lol


----------



## Bergebabe

ahhh i see. i knew you were a firefighter but thought maybe he had a different job in the force. i think here firefighters work 4 on 4 off rather than 24 hour shifts, that must be harsh!!


----------



## TFSGirl

It can be, but I also enjoy just being able to spend the day with the guys.


----------



## dontworry

Lexiiiiii - I saw all of your posts last night asking if people would hang out - I would've hung out with you!! I really wanna get Skype soon and then we can, k?  

Chels - So is your next step just separating yourself from him? What are you gonna do? :( I have no doubt that you could do it on your own, but it would stink at least a little! 

Dany - good luck with the dentist!! I need so many fillings but don't want to go to get them done lol. :( Hate the dentist. I don't mind the actual work they do on my teeth, or the shots, but they are always trying to talk to me while they are in my mouth!

As for meeeee... I get to go clean my old house today and I am NOT excited to do so!


----------



## pops23

TFS - sorry to hear everything you are going through, totally rubbish. You are such a strong woman, no matter what decision you make you will be absolutely fine and so will your little boy, you are going to be a wonderful mummy

Hope everyone else is ok today, can't believe we're almost in July! Sorry I've been a bit absent lately, crazy busy with work, cheerleading nationals this weekend!  xx


----------



## TFSGirl

Jess>> yep it's looking like my only remaining choice is to split up. He texted me this morning that he "can change" but yet he still hasn't spoken a single verbal word to me and when I tell him he owes me money he just says "I know" with absolutely NO indication that I will ever get it from him. I'm so exhausted and sick of it. 
:( sorry for ranting

Pops>> thanks for the support, I super appreciate it. It is going to be INCREDIBLY hard if I do have to do it on my own...


----------



## Hit Girl

Chels, I am so incredibly sorry to hear that things are better with him. It does indeed sound like he's used up all his free tickets. 

Do you have family who live nearby? Gah, I wish I lived locally to you.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I wish we ALL lived locally. <3 Big ol' communal house, we could trade clothes! OUU IM SHOPPING IN YOUR CLOSET HG!!! I've seen some of those outfits. You got style!

Finally going to update my journal, got all my appointments sorted so I finally know what the heck is going on with everything lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

Alex, all you'll find are Threadless tees, stripey tops etc. I swear that's all I own. Where the hell is my ModCloth order? It's been almost a month since they sent it. :brat: 

Woohoo about the appointments!


----------



## jordypotpie

Hey all I will try and fully catch up tonight. I have been running around like a chicken with its head cut off...everyone wants to do stuff with me. I finally met nate. We didn't sleep together..but we did cuddle and talk all night..and he is the best kisser I've ever had haha. Anyway..an update..my period is due July 1st..not pmsing yet and not feeling any cramps..super gassy and constipated and the last few days I have been feeling super nauseous. Sort of feel likeim coming down with something.

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## DanyB

dontworry said:


> Lexiiiiii - I saw all of your posts last night asking if people would hang out - I would've hung out with you!! I really wanna get Skype soon and then we can, k?
> 
> Chels - So is your next step just separating yourself from him? What are you gonna do? :( I have no doubt that you could do it on your own, but it would stink at least a little!
> 
> Dany - good luck with the dentist!! I need so many fillings but don't want to go to get them done lol. :( Hate the dentist. I don't mind the actual work they do on my teeth, or the shots, but they are always trying to talk to me while they are in my mouth!
> 
> As for meeeee... I get to go clean my old house today and I am NOT excited to do so!


Uck, I hate all the parts of dentist! I'm so anxious sitting there. But, my dentist told me had I waited much longer instead of fillings I'd be having a handful of root canals. Eek!


----------



## flapjack10

Too scared to say BFP! but I'll do a little dance :dance:

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/d264b0ce.jpg

Sorry if you can't see it girls, but we can in RL! Let's say this, it's deffo not a BFN!

Sticky dust please!

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/c9535efe.jpg

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg I've been Mia all weekend and I'm sorry lovelies, I had a wonderful weekend back home in brisvegas ....enjoyed hg's awesome baby shower and met all her wonderfull friends and fam nd just had a blast...the. He my baby shower which was also frekainf amazing and I got so bloody mega spoilt (well my lil sweetheart did) and hg got me such an awesome pressie, I shall post pics in my journal at some stage .....plus my Facebook pics are ther from the day so check it out!! 

Now so much to catch up on but firstly 

Lizzy yahoooooooooooo I'm so freaking excited for u and ur man seriously this is ur lil rainbow and forever been ...so sending u all the sticky vibes in the world and loads of love and kisses yay yay yay xoxox

Chels I'm so so sorry bout ur man,,,,, he is just not playing the game.... Everything I have read regarding his ex etc is just rediculous ...does he not see that the more he does all of this it is totally comprimising u both and therefore he may not be ale to keep u nd his other soon to be child. I know u know all of the advice everyone is giving u so I'm not going there but honestly babe u need to be happy, safe and well damn well looked after not the other way round..... Or to an extent at least it's a partner ship and he needs to play the game.

I seriously hope for ur sake it gets better and well maybe u taking a step back from the relationship will send some messages that u really re serious this time. 

I so sorry sweetheart I really am and I'm sending u loads Of love and kisses to u from the other side of the world

To all my other lovelies I hope ur all well, and if ur not well I hope u feel better soon, and sending sticky vibes all round and loads of love 

Xoxxoxo


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yesssss, FJ!!!! :happydance: My first one looked like that! :) Congratulations!


----------



## Laura91

FJ - :dance:!

How is everyone? x


----------



## Hit Girl

So damn excited for you Lizzy! :mrgreen:

I'm pretty good Laura. How about you? :)


----------



## flapjack10

It doesn't feel real yet...!

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I'm fan-bloody-tastic thanx Laura how u doin sista?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Congrats hun!!


----------



## Laura91

HG & Erin - I'm a bit tired but other than that, not too bad thank you :flow:

FJ - Keep peeing on them sticks and it should sink it :haha: x


----------



## JJsmom

FJ - So exciting!!!! Loads of sticky dust to you!!!! 

TFS - Sorry to hear he's continuing to be a pain! You need to do what you need to in order to make you and your baby happy!! 

AFM - still waiting on AF. Took an IC and a frer today. They both were BFN. 3 days late now so at this point waiting on AF so I can move on to my next cycle!! :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a great day! I'm headed off to good ol work. My son leaves to my moms for 2 1/2 weeks tomorrow evening. So I'll be busy tonight packing him up. I might be late due to stress from this. I have tried not to think about it but at work yesterday everyone asked why I had been there early I said because I have to leave early Wed to take DS to the airport. At that point, I was barely able to eat anything because I all of a sudden thought about him being gone when I have been avoiding it up til then.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Just caught up...sorry about OH, TFS. Men can be such shit sometimes. Yaaaay Lizzy! Lots of sticky dust lovely!

AFM, I have been MIA because I'm reading the 50 Shades of Grey books...sososososo good! :haha: So sorry for the neglect lovelies!


----------



## Laura91

xopiinkiieox said:


> AFM, I have been MIA because I'm reading the 50 Shades of Grey books...sososososo good! :haha: So sorry for the neglect lovelies!

Me too! I read all 3 in the space of about 4 days :haha: Apparently they are making a film out of them, although I don't think I'd like to watch the films - bit too raunchy maybe :rofl: x


----------



## TFSGirl

Whoop whoop!!!! Yay Lizzy!! Congratulations!!! xoxox


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks everyone! FX it's a sticky one!

I thought about downloading 50 Shades, but it costs £3 and I prefer to get my lady porn for free from the Kindle Store :haha:

xxx


----------



## Laura91

flapjack10 said:


> Thanks everyone! FX it's a sticky one!
> 
> I thought about downloading 50 Shades, but it costs £3 and I prefer to get my lady porn for free from the Kindle Store :haha:
> 
> xxx

:rofl:!! T keeps referring to it as porn - bit embarrassing when he's telling his mum I've started reading porn on my kindle.. :dohh: x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Huge congratulations flapjack!!!!!! Yey :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

X


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

flapjack10 said:


> Too scared to say BFP! but I'll do a little dance :dance:
> 
> https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/d264b0ce.jpg
> 
> Sorry if you can't see it girls, but we can in RL! Let's say this, it's deffo not a BFN!
> 
> Sticky dust please!
> 
> https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/c9535efe.jpg
> 
> xxx

Congratulations!!! Hope it's a sticky one!


----------



## joo

:hugs: Lizzy wooop wooop! I bet you're over the moon :happydance: xxx

I have to admit to having lady porn on my kindle lol BUT it was by accident, but I carried on reading them anyway! :haha:

TFS - I'm so sorry things are not working for you :hugs: what you're going through sounds difficult & painful under normal circumstances let alone when you're pregnant too. You've got to do what's best for you & baby & not just carry on for the sake of it etc. whatever you do you always have your bnb ladies to rant to xxx best of luck babe xxx

I'm gonna have a catch up on thread & journals at the weekend, need to concentrate on my homework this week boooo! Hope you're all super duper xxxx


----------



## JJsmom

Alright all!!! I'm officially on CD1!!!!!!!! FINALLY!!! 

xop - guess I'll need to see about those books! Never heard of them but you guys seem to think they are interesting!


----------



## TFSGirl

Hey girls;

Thanks for ALL your support, I am totally lucky to have this place, I would have been going absolutely crazy without it and without all of you.

I ended up at my mom's house for the day yesterday, and OH ended up coming and finding me... he gave me a whack of money, some of which was the money he owed from when he took it a month ago (he gave the full sum back plus an extra little bit) and then gave me a few extra hundred dollars just to pay back a small bit. He also had 2 of the bills switched over from my name to his name and they will be his responsibility to pay each month and has had the legalities of giving money to the ex sorted out now.... Big big steps... we aren't 100% better but it was a HUGE start. We both stayed home from work today, as I was still crying when I went to bed and also when I woke up... I'm still very sad about a lot that has gone on, but I am hopeful that all of this means the start of some change in our relationship. I know he has been under a lot of stress and he holds a lot of guilt from the fact that his kids aren't healthy... not his fault at all, but leaving them because of his ex was very difficult for him. He knew he couldn't stay there any longer, but leaving them was extremely painful. He always says how lucky he is to have found someone who loves them the way I do and who takes very good care of them. I have done everything possible for our house to be accessible to them (they are both in wheelchairs) and comfy and wonderful (I got both of them beds with rails so they could be here, and painted their room myself, made it a homey little place for them, got all their furniture, and my dad even got them a TV/DVD so they'd have something to keep them entertained). They seem very very happy when they are here, and enjoy spending time with each other (at their other house they have separate rooms, but I think they LIKE being in the same room together, they seem much more content here). They could have had separate rooms, but I made the biggest room theirs and they seem to love it. Anyway, OH says he found someone who really loves them and cares for them and wants the best for them, and I do... and he doesn't want to lose me either for them or for himself. He wants to make things work. I think my leaving and not coming back the other night shocked him into some action, and although we have along way to go, he really is a good man, just has had some tough money issues lately and stress. I hope this means the beginning of good things. Again thanks for the support, I will keep you guys posted. xoxoxo


----------



## Hit Girl

Chelsea, that is a HUGE step. It sounds like he got the kick up the ass that he needed. I hope this trend continues and I'm sure it will. This is truly wonderful news. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

TFC I have been silently keeping up to date on what is going on. But I wanted to say that that's great that things are improving! It shows that he is really wanting to work at making things better! Any step counts no matter how big or small! :thumbup: I'm so happy for you!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm glad, going through pregnancy alone sucks and I hope you get out of this situation. Those are some big steps but he needs to stick to it. Hopefully he does. :hugs: we're all here for ya! These girls got me through everything with FOB, I count my lucky stars to have found them!


----------



## pops23

That's great news sweetie, huge steps and it sounds like he really listened to what the issues were and made some positive steps to change things. He bloody lucky to have you xxxx


----------



## dontworry

Chels I'm so glad he's stepping up. I hope more good things come from this change he's made! <3

Lizzy - HOLY POOP I THINK YOU ARE UP THE DUFF! You let me know when you'd like me to update the front page with your news! And for what date!!


----------



## flapjack10

joo said:


> :hugs: Lizzy wooop wooop! I bet you're over the moon :happydance: xxx
> 
> I have to admit to having lady porn on my kindle lol BUT it was by accident, but I carried on reading them anyway! :haha:

Haha lady porn is so addictive!

Thanks to everyone (again)! I'll test again tomorrow and see if the line is darkening! :thumbup:


TFS - I'm so glad he's stepped up! Here's to a brighter future.

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

That sounds great Chelsea, such a horrible situation you have been in but you have handled with a lot of strength, dignity and grace. He is DEFINITELY extremely lucky to have you, and so are his children xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Oh chels I'm so so glad , ur man is doing bit by bit to get back on track, baby steps are all that is needed if ur willing to stick it out, but by the sounds of things he actually fronted up in leaps and bounds....which is brilliant and I'm so glad. He truly is lucky to have u and so r his darling chIldren, not many ppl would be willing to take on someone else's children with such love like u ,,,, let alone poor lil disabled ones, life throws some ppl some real shit and by the sounds of his poor lil girls they've been struck some nasty blows however with ur love and his love they will grow up extremely lucky.

I'm so happy that u r on the road to a brighter future with ur man my sweet 

Sending u a million hugs and kisses xoxox :hugs:

Jjsmom bummer witch got u but yahoo to cd1 bring on loads of bonking and get that bfp babe xoxo


----------



## Smile181c

Aw Chels what a turnaround! I'm SO glad he's put all the money back and then some :hugs: and I'm really proud of you for standing your ground and not letting him get away with it! Fingers crossed it continues, cause he'd be so stupid to let you go! xx


----------



## TFSGirl

Thanks girls, and I do also think he is very lucky to have me, but for the most part I am lucky to have him too. I really would hate to lose him over financial burden, but it really can put a strain on a relationship :(. I know he loves me and cares about me and wants what is best for us, but like I said he has been blinded by the stress, the stupid bitch has put him under (I really hate saying that because I have never been the type to have ANYTHING to say about someone's ex, but she really is something else... I've never met someone I thought was so inherently evil).

I'm back at work today, and this evening we have a little "retirement" party for OH's dad (he is already retired from the police force, but he has been working another job the last 8 years, which he is moving on from again.... he will continue to work, but it will be elsewhere lol, busy busy man).


----------



## jordypotpie

Still no comp for me. But I have a question..is it ever too late to take a pregnancy test and still get a positive result?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Had to restart my journal because they closed it. New one in link... FYI when you get your BFP they won't move your TTC journal to another section, they just close it.


----------



## TFSGirl

Assholes.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I hope they don't delete it. That has like all my info about my pregnancy and break up.


----------



## sharonfruit

Did they close it, so you can't write in it anymore? Xoxo


----------



## flapjack10

Yeah it's closed and they said to start a new one in the pregnancy section.

xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Urgh


----------



## MommaAlexis

I asked her to move it instead and she said they don't do that. I don't see why, it would take just as much time to move it as it would to close it..


----------



## joo

That's so bloody annoying! I hope they don't delete it so that you've still got a record of your journey so far.I might as well start my new one soon then grrr!


----------



## flapjack10

Just been for a wee and when I wiped there was watery red blood.... Now I have AF like cramps.:nope:

Don't know what to do my hubby is in work. I don't want to ring him in work and get him worried when he can't come home.

This is not nice... I'll just have to see what happens and wait for hubby to come home at midnight.

:(


----------



## mrsswaffer

:hugs: FJ. I'm sure everything's okay.


----------



## flapjack10

Thank you MrsS. I hope it will be, but feeling quite down now...

Whatever will be, will be.

xxx


----------



## joo

FJ I got a mixture of brown, red, watery, gooey with that full AF ache. I was worried too but so far nothing to worry about. :hugs: to you xxx got my fingers crossed everything is ok, best I can suggest is try not to worry or Google and POAS if you need to xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I wish I could come and sit with you til hubby gets home :( I think everything will be fine xoxo


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks girls xxx

Don't worry too much about me... I've got this little rascal cuddling up on me.

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/7c9f6d53.jpg


----------



## JJsmom

Did you poas FJ? Don't worry too much. fx'd it'll all be ok!! :hug:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Lizzy I would jump on a plane and be ther with u if I could but I'd be there way after hubby gets home hehe

I'm sure it's just bubs getting super snug....remember relax and stay calm and we r all here for u always.

Alexis that sux ass that they closed it .... I have no idea wat I put mine in hahaha ....do they close journals if u start in 1st tri then are now in third ??? Eeeek best get checking 

Hope everyone is well xoxxo

Ps I have accidentally unsubsubscribed to someone's journal so if u don't hear from me for a while tell me coz I did it to 2 journals and have no idea which ones..... I know one was Laura's so I'm heading there now to resins cringe but my fat fingers stuff me up everytime


----------



## DanyB

So, I don't track my BBT that often. It's too hard for me to get up at the same time. But, I do not my average temperature. I've always been 96.5 - 97.5 which varies between those two temps throughout the day. I took my temperature randomly this morning before I got out of bed and it was 98.1 wow. Never have I had that temperature. Ever. 
I'm trying not to read into it. I got a BFN this morning so I dunno


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks ladies, but AF blood is here. So I think it's happened again or maybe never was? There were lines on at least 3 FRERs and 3 ICs. I dunno...:shrug:

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Erin, if you have a preg journal you can keep that in 1st, 2nd and 3rd tri. You'll just have to start a parenting once once bubs is here I think :thumbup: its just when someone has a TTC journal then get their BFP but don't move over :)

Sucks that yours got closed before you could link your new one though Alex! xx


----------



## Laura91

DanyB - Ooh fingers crossed for you, when is the witch due? x

FJ - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun, have you done any more tests since it started? :hugs: xx

Alex - Can you not edit your last post or something to put your new link in? x

How is everyone? x


----------



## flapjack10

There's no point in doing anymore tests. It's a proper flow now (sorry gross TMI).

Ooooh look at you Laura with a FF chart and everything! :winkwink:


----------



## Laura91

Awww Im sorry hun :hugs:

I know right?! Even though I don't do the temp thing I wanted all my stuff to be in one place and you can input OPK results, CM, BDing, AF, all sorts really. Although I can't get the bloody temperature graph off :growlmad:

I hope you're ok.. well, you know what I mean.. I hope xxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

I'm ok hun!

That's what I use FF for too and it has been good to help me keep track!

xxx


----------



## DanyB

Laura91 said:


> DanyB - Ooh fingers crossed for you, when is the witch due? x
> 
> FJ - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun, have you done any more tests since it started? :hugs: xx
> 
> Alex - Can you not edit your last post or something to put your new link in? x
> 
> How is everyone? x

Originally she was due today. However, when I put in my + opk test in Fertility Friend it moved my AF date to July 4th.. so I have no idea!!! Negative test today. ($ store)


----------



## Laura91

DanyB - Strange :wacko: Booo for negative test but there's still time :thumbup: x

I have a quick question ladies, on FF it asks for type of CM or whatever and the options are dry, sticky, creamy, watery, eggwhite..
My CM (sorry!) is like... sort of like milk :wacko: what the eff am I supposed to put this down as? :shrug: I put watery but its saying that this is a fertile type CM and I don't think Im anywhere near ovulation so clearly that's wrong :haha: But I thought creamy was like.. sort of like lotion?


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hmm, I dunno Laura I always find it hard to categorise mine too and always worry that maybe I am weird/dirty/gross/wrong in some way! Its so hard to know though, its not like we want to look at pictures either eh?! I'm a temperature and POAS (opk) gal myself.


----------



## DanyB

I figure like everyone always says it's not over until AF shows. I was reading some success stories on TwoWeekWait.com and a lot of people did not get their BFP unti after 11-14 dpo so perhaps I'm jumping the gun a bit. I just thought since it's either the day my AF is supposed to show or 5 days before my AF is supposed to show that i'd get a light line if anything. Maybe this ISN'T my month. Boo hoo.


----------



## MommaAlexis

:hugs: fj. In my hometown for a festival so will be mia until the fourth :) baby sitting laras half sister tonight.


----------



## DanyB

I'm shaking right now. I'm so confused. For the heck of it I bought a 4 pack of Clear Blue (Yep, I totally know what the evap looks like for that so I wasn't too conncerned) 
And..Um... I got two faint positives. I thought maybe it was evap so I ran and got a digi. Negative..I went and got a FRER ...ANOTHER faint line...took it's digi that came with it..negative..
Um..help.. am I...aren't I?


----------



## DanyB

Posted pictures on the Preg Test section. Help girls.


----------



## sharonfruit

Can you post a link to it on here dany? The digits are usually a lot less sensitive than FRERs so I'd say you are, congratulations xo


----------



## DanyB

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1075371-help.html


----------



## sharonfruit

Looks like a BFP to me! Congratulations xoxo


----------



## Bergebabe

Ooh thats a bfp as clear as day!!!! Congratulations!!!! Looks like the thread luck is back xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Congrats Dany!


----------



## TFSGirl

Woo hoo!! That is a total BFP Dany!! congrats lovey!! xoxo


----------



## MommaAlexis

Welp, Lara's half sister and I are too burning hot to sleep, soooo we're hiding by the fan. Hot hot hot!! Also, CONGRATS


----------



## dontworry

Congrats, dany!!!


----------



## Loukachu

Hi all, 
Would love to be part of this. Everyone else I know seems to be desperate for me to have a child. Not telling anyone we are trying due to the pressure! Hubs and I quite relaxed about it but others can sometimes make me feel stressed.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Huge congrats!!! Certainly looks like a BFP to me


X


----------



## joo

Happy Saturday ladies. I have been slacking on the BnB front... Well to be honest I've decided to stay away a little bit because I am such a worrier and I keep reading things that scare me. I've been so much more relaxed this week when I've stayed away & not read all that stuff. I joined another thread a couple of Weeks ago & there's a lady on there who always has something wrong with her & it's always a drama! It's not her fault but she's really scaring the heck out of me! I think from now on I'm gonna stick to this thread & journals.

I will be doing done good old journal stalking later today.

* congrats danyb!! *


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Dany yahoooooo!! Massive congrats my sweet that is def a :bfp: I'm so excited for u and ur hubs .... I can see both lines on both tests so don't stress bout ur digit they play havoc coz they r not as sensitive till ur a bit more through...... My tests were so faint probably even fainter than urs and I was 2days overdue for af .....now look At me yay

Baby dance woot toot xoxoxo


----------



## Laura91

Aurora - Exactly! The pictures that come up when I search scare me to death (and to be honest, gross me out a little :wacko:)!

Loukachu - Hi :hi:

*Congratulations DanyB!* :dance:
I definitely see both lines :thumbup:


----------



## DanyB

Thank you everyone! My DH is so funny. He was happy but he was like, "The line is faint, so how do you know there is a line" and I was like, "Because you don't have to squint to see it and you've seen all my previous STARK WHITE NEGATIVE tests." haha, He took a few hours to really set in. I'm trying soo hard to not become a silly paranoid person over miscarriages and what have you. I took another test this morning and it was a little lighter than my other ones I'm sure that doesn't mean ANYTHING :) I'm 11 DPO today. So, I realize it's still early. My temperature dropped a little and I'm trying to just stop being a hypochondriac because it's still well above my normal temperature. On an average day before O I'm 96.5 and it went up to 98.1 when I got my BFP and now it's 97.6, so I'm just gonna say that's still safe? :) I also read your temp dips as the embrio burrows. I like that thought. Oh well, here's to me being a worrier. 

I am still so excited and so o o o in shock! I honestly wasn't expecting my bfp when I did!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

My hubby was exactly the same when we got our BFP - he didn't believe me when i told him it was positive so he looked at the test and said 'which line am i looking at?' So i replied 'thats just it - there are TWO lines!!'. Bless him. I don't think it quite sunk in until the first scan, and even then we were in shock as its when we found out we were having twins!! Talk about major shock alert!

Bless him

x


----------



## DanyB

BabyBumpHope said:


> My hubby was exactly the same when we got our BFP - he didn't believe me when i told him it was positive so he looked at the test and said 'which line am i looking at?' So i replied 'thats just it - there are TWO lines!!'. Bless him. I don't think it quite sunk in until the first scan, and even then we were in shock as its when we found out we were having twins!! Talk about major shock alert!
> 
> Bless him
> 
> x

That's so funny! I guess it's a whole new world for men. He wants to see it on paper, like proof. So, I have an appointment to take an "official" urine test Monday. No doctor yet, have to get the insurance all adjusted first so after that I think it'll sink in with him. :) He's being cute about it. Talking about it very cautiously.. like, "So, we decided on *** and **** for names, right"... hmm.. "So, you'll have to eat really healthy now..." 

haha, He's like cautiously optimistic. So am I. I know these are fragile weeks!


----------



## TFSGirl

What do you mean by "official" urine test? One from the doctor?


----------



## DanyB

lol Yeah, I'm going to the Pregnancy Resource Center.


----------



## DanyB

That's what he's calling it.. lol so I just said it. Official. hah


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hi Lou! :hi:

Congrats dany!


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH look at your pic!! Did you get a 3d scan?? Amazing!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww thanks sharonfruit :)

Yeah. We had one the other day - it was so amazing seeing the babies pull faces at Us. The little girl is in the top pic and she's got her pet lip out, the little boy is in the bottom pic and it was taken mid yawn. Have got a DVD of the whole thing :) gunna cherish it forever!

X


----------



## joo

Those pics are amazing BBH I can't stop looking at them! xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

they look fantastic bbh! xxx


----------



## Loukachu

xopiinkiieox said:


> Hi Lou! :hi:
> 
> Congrats dany!

Hi back!


----------



## Loukachu

Laura91 said:


> Aurora - Exactly! The pictures that come up when I search scare me to death (and to be honest, gross me out a little :wacko:)!
> 
> Loukachu - Hi :hi:
> 
> *Congratulations DanyB!* :dance:
> I definitely see both lines :thumbup:


Hi back!


----------



## Loukachu

Thanks for the welcome and v excited for Dany -congrats


----------



## TFSGirl

Dany- don't want to flip you out, just be prepared for the Dr test to not show anything. I took a FRER at home on the 5th of Feb and it was quite dark, then another FRER and a digital on the 6th and the digital said I was 1-2 weeks and the FRER had gotten darker and on the 10th I had a Dr "confirm" with his own urine test and the line was barely there. He even said in the first few minutes that he didn't think I was pregnant because there was no line..... FRERs are much more sensitive and the Dr office tend to just buy the cheapies because they keep so many of them. Just keep an open mind xoxo


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Morning lovlies how we all doing?

Welcom loukachu here's hoping u love it here as much as we all do ....coz well we ROCK! 

Dany good luck at the drs ....but I reckon we can all confirm the obvious ....Your PREGNaNT! Xoxo


----------



## TFSGirl

Yes, my point exactly :) Dany you are up the duff lovey!!! Hope the Dr CAN confirm it, just PLEASE don't be worried if they do have less sensitive tests and a line does not show up right away!! I freaked for days/weeks thinking I had had a chemical, and nothing could ease my mind until I had my 8 week US and there was a little person in there :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Back home tomorrow night, not sure if I'll update more then or not, I'm so beat. Lara's half sister went straight to bed after the fair tonight, I had to change her into her PJs while she snored lol!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Woohoo! Puking = good. Today, I've got some relief from the morning sickness. :) I'd be happy if I chucked up every day to get rid of the nausea, from now on!


----------



## sg0720

hello ladies,

i havnet been on this thread in a while just wanted to stop by to see how everyone is doing. and so many BFPs congrats to all you lucky ladies.

AFM- not so lucky yet..hopefully this will be my lucky cycle i am 8dpo and i dont feel pregnant at all af is due between 3-7 days...hopefully she wont come. I wont be testing until july 20th because sometimes AF likes to come a day late but if i suspect something is up then i may test a bit earlier

good luck to all of us still trying.. and to all the BFPs have a H&H 9months


----------



## joo

OMG I just walked into my living room to find OH _*painting*_ the fireplace... I HATE IT! :cry:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Nooooooo!!!! What's he doing?!? He didn't consult with you first? And he has no excuse like pregnancy hormones!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi Loukachu, welcome to the party! And also a big welcome to Dany's lil bean!!! Whoop, congratulations Dany!!


----------



## joo

He thought he was being helpful because the wood doesn't match our furniture. I made him sand it all down but now we're gonna have to get a new one which is what I wanted to do in the first place but at least now I've got an excuse!


----------



## sharonfruit

Men!!!!

One time I came back from work to find my OH *glossing* the bedroom walls. Said he thought it was white paint. We spent the rest of the week trying to sand it off


----------



## DanyB

Took another test this morning :) Darker line and a POSITIVE Digital :) I can't believe I'm PREGNANT!


----------



## DanyB

Aurora CHK said:


> Hi Loukachu, welcome to the party! And also a big welcome to Dany's lil bean!!! Whoop, congratulations Dany!!

Thank you! I'm so excited!


----------



## DanyB

TFSGirl said:


> Dany- don't want to flip you out, just be prepared for the Dr test to not show anything. I took a FRER at home on the 5th of Feb and it was quite dark, then another FRER and a digital on the 6th and the digital said I was 1-2 weeks and the FRER had gotten darker and on the 10th I had a Dr "confirm" with his own urine test and the line was barely there. He even said in the first few minutes that he didn't think I was pregnant because there was no line..... FRERs are much more sensitive and the Dr office tend to just buy the cheapies because they keep so many of them. Just keep an open mind xoxo

Thank you for the heads up! I'll be sure not to read too far into it. I may even wait a week before I go.Let the HCG build up nice :) I took a test today and it was much darker and I got a positive digital. So that's progress!


----------



## sg0720

congrats


----------



## Loukachu

Hi all, am currently 3 days late but not getting my hopes up. Going to wait til end of the week before I test. 

Congrats Dany.

Joo glad you have sorted fireplace incident!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

DanyB said:


> Took another test this morning :) Darker line and a POSITIVE Digital :) I can't believe I'm PREGNANT!

Yey, you better start believing it now missy :) you're gunna be a mummy :happydance:

X


----------



## Sweety212

Hope it isn't to late to join this thread! I'm 20 years old. I would say my hubby and I are ttc but it is more like we're nt/np. 

I'm 2dpo

wish me luck ladies!!!
good look to all !!!

plenty of baby dust to everyone and happy 9 months journey to all my lovely pregos!!


----------



## joo

Welcome sweety :flower: and best of luck for your :bfp: xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

DanyB said:


> Took another test this morning :) Darker line and a POSITIVE Digital :) I can't believe I'm PREGNANT!

Whoop whoop!! :happydance: That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!! :thumbup: Very exciting!! I'd defo wait a few days for the doc, I was freaked out scared SHITLESS after I left there!! Thinking my HCG was actually going DOWN :nope: BUT!! It was going up just like yours is!! :happydance: YAY!! I'm very happy for you!!! xox


----------



## Ezza BUB1

baaaaaaaaah how annoying about the fireplace ... but now you have an excuse for a new one YIPPPEEEE maybe he had an alterea (cant spell) motive and secretly he wanted a new one too

DANY YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo lines are darker woot toot and how awesome that your got a positive digi NICE work princess... go and update that journal of yours... there aint nothing in there saying your DUFFED

lokachu good luck my sweet .... all things are pointing to DUFFED if your already 3 days late.... i say :test: but hold off if you can ... cant wait to hear the result xoxo

bbh how you doin my love??

welcome sweety212 heres hoping you feel extremly welcome here with all us crazies... and best of luck sticky baby dust to you xoxo

how is everyone else doing??

im awesome except im sleeping like Shit... been to the toilet alot more than ususal like the other night 5 trips ... and i toss and turn at the moment ... booooo just cant get comfy or if i do it only last a lil while :( i have my 30weeks progress scan on the 10th YIPPEEEEE so i should find out how bubs is growing and see if she is on shedule or ahead... cant wait to see her again.... really wanna get a 3d scan but im jsut gonna sneaky ask at my 30 week scan how i go about getting one and they might just swap and show me hehehe i will play dumb 

cant wait to see my lil munchkin again 

oooh went to my mates place yesterday she has an almost 2 yr old girl... she went through a bunch of stuff she has never worn ... i got a bunch of muslin wraps (still in packets) and some cute lil pumas hahaha so cute

ooxoxxox


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lara's big sis is now obsessed with snakes. Like the 24 ft albino one she hugged today. Bloody danger junkie already. I'm due next month!!!!!


----------



## misspriss

Okay I might be TWWing now, idk....I'm not sure if I ovulated or not, but the Calender says its that time so officially 1 dpo right now, but I'm not going to stop BD until I get a BFP or AF shows, or at least try. Nothing like BDing just in case ;)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omg omg omg uuuuughhhh. Saw two mice in mine and laras room. thinking about leaving like .. Stat


----------



## BabyBumpHope

MommaAlexis said:


> Omg omg omg uuuuughhhh. Saw two mice in mine and laras room. thinking about leaving like .. Stat

OMG I hate mice :( 

Wow, didn't realise you were 32 weeks already! How you feeling?

X


----------



## flapjack10

DanyB said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1075371-help.html

Congrats DanyB! So happy for you! :happydance:



Loukachu said:


> Hi all,
> Would love to be part of this. Everyone else I know seems to be desperate for me to have a child. Not telling anyone we are trying due to the pressure! Hubs and I quite relaxed about it but others can sometimes make me feel stressed.

:howdy: Welcome!



BabyBumpHope said:


> Aww thanks sharonfruit :)
> 
> Yeah. We had one the other day - it was so amazing seeing the babies pull faces at Us. The little girl is in the top pic and she's got her pet lip out, the little boy is in the bottom pic and it was taken mid yawn. Have got a DVD of the whole thing :) gunna cherish it forever!
> 
> X

It's amazing BBH!



Sweety212 said:


> Hope it isn't to late to join this thread! I'm 20 years old. I would say my hubby and I are ttc but it is more like we're nt/np.
> I'm 2dpo
> wish me luck ladies!!!
> good look to all !!!
> plenty of baby dust to everyone and happy 9 months journey to all my lovely pregos!!

:howdy: Hello!

:kiss: to everyone!

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Freaking out even more. Tried to take a nap, two mice on my bed when I woke up. I'm out of here. I'm tired of moving. Seriously. But no way in fuck is she living in a basement filled with mice. I'm due next month! I'm freaking out right now. I haven't slept more then those couple minutes. It's 6am, been up since 7am yesterday.


----------



## flapjack10

Eeek Alex! I would so be over there to hekp you if I could!

Can you tell where they are coming from? Is the apartment generally clean, or is it obvious why the mice are there?

xxx


----------



## joo

omg Alex! can you ring the landlord to sort it out? You really don't want to be living with mice but you also don't want to be moving again at this time with baby almost due xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm not even supposed to be living here so cant call landlord. And I don't know where they're coming from, I have food down there but its all in prepackage boxes like work snacks and mr. noodles, nothing else. A bunch of other reasons but was trying to work it out anyways, this is just too much though. I'll recap soon lol. Ugh ugh ugh


----------



## flapjack10

Hope you get it sorted hun! 

xxx


----------



## Laura91

BBH - gorgeous twinnies! x

Joo - Silly OH! But like the others said, maybe he wanted a new one too :haha:!

DanyB - YAY for positive digi! :happydance: x

SG, Loukachu & Misspriss - GOOD LUCK! :dust:

Sweety - Hi :hi: & Good luck hun :flower: x

How is everyone? X


----------



## MommaAlexis

Girls, I think eventually the world will run out of things to throw at me. Legit. Lol what else could possibly happen?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Very sad news for me today...my friend from high school (who was also my wedding planner) was killed in a car crash this morning. :nope:

So very sad, and not the way to begin a week. She has a five year old son, and has been married just over a year. I am heartbroken for her family, and that little boy who didn't get nearly enough time with his mom.

Life is so short, and anything can happen...hold loved ones close today! Love you all! :hugs:


----------



## TFSGirl

Pinkie, I just burst into tears reading that, I am so sorry for you and for her family. Much love to you, xox


----------



## Bergebabe

Oh thats so terrible, i hope you're beAring up ok hun xxxx :hugs:

I hate hearing about things like that, just makes you realise how precious life is


----------



## flapjack10

Oh Annie that's so awful. I really have nothing to say to that apart from I send my sympathies to you and her family. 

Love you too hun - you're right life really is too short and time is precious.

xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

MommaAlexis said:


> Freaking out even more. Tried to take a nap, two mice on my bed when I woke up. I'm out of here. I'm tired of moving. Seriously. But no way in fuck is she living in a basement filled with mice. I'm due next month! I'm freaking out right now. I haven't slept more then those couple minutes. It's 6am, been up since 7am yesterday.

Yikes!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ooooh Annie, I saw ur fb status, when I read things like that I always think the worst...... I am so so sorry, this is just awful news ..... My heart goes out to u and her family, such a waste ..... Like u said life is short so keep that in mind always ladies , especially u Annie, keep smiling as if today is ur last, and like that saying goes, * * *
Sing like no one's listening, love like you've never been hurt, dance like nobody's watching, and live like its heaven on earth.

I really hope ur ok my love xoxoxo lots of love and kisses ur way :kiss:

Alex that's nasty hope u get the mice sorted


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks ladies...just hard to stop trying to make sense of things we can't understand or control...life is so fragile and precious.

I'll be holding hubs closer than usual tonight!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Sending sympathies. :hugs: Puts things into perspective.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Gosh, how awful, life is so fragile isn't it? I'm so sorry to hear that, Annie. My best friend's Dad died last month just two months after a diagnosis of cancer, it took him so fast and it still seems so unreal. Although I would never say that there is anything positive about that, I will say that it helped me to get a grip in terms of not letting my increasing tinnitus/deafness get me down. Gotta be grateful for whatever life we get, eh? 

Having said that, I REALLY hope the mice/home problem gets gone, Alexis, it does seem like you're having more than your fair share of challenges! Hopefully your fairy godmother is getting all the crud out of the way early so that you and Lara can have a blissful few decades of constant health, wealth, luck and love! Xxx


----------



## Laura91

Pinkiie im so sorry :hugs: Like Alex said, it really puts things into perspective xx


----------



## TFSGirl

Aurora>> You have tinnitus? :( I'm so sorry to learn this, tinnitus has always been one of the conditions that I have felt the most sympathy for, as I know if can be extremely frustrating. How long have you had that? DO you get any treatment for it?


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi Chelsea

I've had it on and off all my life I think but growing up it was only for a minute or so at a time (or a day after a night out clubbing!) but I've now had it constantly since mid February, and it got a load worse in May. From February to May it was constant but quite quiet and just one or two tones at once, but since May its been raging loud and several (discordant!!) tones at once that keep shifting about, making it hard to put it out of my mind (in every sense of the word!!). It didn't result from any injury or illness, just the fact that I have hearing impairment and 'this happens sometimes', and its been absolutely 24/7 for almost six months now, so that means that its extremely likely I'll have it forever now and as my hearing continues to deteriorate it will keep getting worse. No more silence for me, ever. :cry:

I've been having counselling for it and also got into a lot of yoga and meditation, because (as some other ladies round here know and I've detailed in my journal) it really knocked me sideways, when it first got terrible in May I didn't think I could go on with life as I couldn't even think, let alone hear anything (eg work, talk with friends, distract myself), and sleeping was basically outta the question too. I am adjusting now though and hoping to get back on the TTC wagon soon when I know I am stable enough to cope with potential new hormones as well as the depression/anxiety that the tinnitus whipped up. Thanks for asking :flower:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sorry, forgot to say in terms of treatment, there is no cure so the treatment is 2-pronged: 
1. try to cover the tinnitus up with constant additional noise so its less distracting eg listening to white noise, nature sounds, music (not great for interacting with the world though as it only really covers up loud tinnitus if you wear headphones!)
2. counselling for the emotional impact and helping people to adjust/accept, because it has high correlation with depression, anxiety and suicide.

For me, I try not to do 1 so much because you can't really cover mine up without me basically living in a bubble of sound and everyone in my life learning sign language. Plus when you CAN'T listen to things, eg when having a bath, you are suddenly confronted with all the noise that you've been avoiding listening to and it is horrible! So I have been just trying to learn to accept that I have a load of sounds in my brain, and only try to cover them up when I'm having a really difficult day or night and I can't find my inner zen! This has worked better for me. Its about trying not to respond emotionally to your tinnitus like its a 'threat' as that's what makes the brain make it more prominent to you. Its like the opposite of how your brain makes traffic sounds quieter when you live near them, it makes them loud at first in case they signal pending danger, but when you start to ignore them, it figures they aren't dangerous after all, and shift them to being less prominent. You can hear them again if you look for them, but otherwise they recede.

There are some programmes that try to help 'retrain people's brains' not to hear their tinnitus, but these only really work if you have one or two tones that stay the same, so that you can play the same tone back to the brain and it sort of cancels it out somehow. I don't have that kind though.


----------



## TFSGirl

Aurora CHK said:


> Hi Chelsea
> 
> I've had it on and off all my life I think but growing up it was only for a minute or so at a time (or a day after a night out clubbing!) but I've now had it constantly since mid February, and it got a load worse in May. From February to May it was constant but quite quiet and just one or two tones at once, but since May its been raging loud and several (discordant!!) tones at once that keep shifting about, making it hard to put it out of my mind (in every sense of the word!!). It didn't result from any injury or illness, just the fact that I have hearing impairment and 'this happens sometimes', and its been absolutely 24/7 for almost six months now, so that means that its extremely likely I'll have it forever now and as my hearing continues to deteriorate it will keep getting worse. No more silence for me, ever. :cry:
> 
> I've been having counselling for it and also got into a lot of yoga and meditation, because (as some other ladies round here know and I've detailed in my journal) it really knocked me sideways, when it first got terrible in May I didn't think I could go on with life as I couldn't even think, let alone hear anything (eg work, talk with friends, distract myself), and sleeping was basically outta the question too. I am adjusting now though and hoping to get back on the TTC wagon soon when I know I am stable enough to cope with potential new hormones as well as the depression/anxiety that the tinnitus whipped up. Thanks for asking :flower:

Wow, that would drive me absolutely insane :( I am so sorry. I know quite a bit about tinnitus as my best friend's mother is one of the first (and really one of the only) practitioners in Canada to offer relief from it. She has an audiology clinic that she runs and does a lot of business selling hearing aids and regular things like that, but she has a studio in her home where she has tinnitus patients come and apparently if you can find the EXACT tone that your ears are "hearing" and you listen to it for a certain amount of time, it cancels itself out and the ringing stops, sometimes for up to 8-12 hours or so (I'm not 100% on all the details, this is stuff I have picked up on in conversations with my best friend's mom, so correct me if I am wrong). She makes CDs for them to bring home and listen to when the ringing comes back the next day or whatever it is. I just find it so facinating that there is relief for some people, because it sounds like such a horrible thing to be afflicted with :( She apparently has the highest number of different "tones" of any audiologist in north america or something, she was one of the people to do research on it and develop the treatment. 

I'm glad you are doing better with the whole thing :( I don't know that I would be as strong as you are through it all to be honest. That is a LONG time to be hearing constant ringing in your ears :(


----------



## TFSGirl

Aurora CHK said:


> Sorry, forgot to say in terms of treatment, there is no cure so the treatment is 2-pronged:
> 1. try to cover the tinnitus up with constant additional noise so its less distracting eg listening to white noise, nature sounds, music (not great for interacting with the world though as it only really covers up loud tinnitus if you wear headphones!)
> 2. counselling for the emotional impact and helping people to adjust/accept, because it has high correlation with depression, anxiety and suicide.
> 
> For me, I try not to do 1 so much because you can't really cover mine up without me basically living in a bubble of sound and everyone in my life learning sign language. Plus when you CAN'T listen to things, eg when having a bath, you are suddenly confronted with all the noise that you've been avoiding listening to and it is horrible! So I have been just trying to learn to accept that I have a load of sounds in my brain, and only try to cover them up when I'm having a really difficult day or night and I can't find my inner zen! This has worked better for me. Its about trying not to respond emotionally to your tinnitus like its a 'threat' as that's what makes the brain make it more prominent to you. Its like the opposite of how your brain makes traffic sounds quieter when you live near them, it makes them loud at first in case they signal pending danger, but when you start to ignore them, it figures they aren't dangerous after all, and shift them to being less prominent. You can hear them again if you look for them, but otherwise they recede.
> 
> There are some programmes that try to help 'retrain people's brains' not to hear their tinnitus, but these only really work if you have one or two tones that stay the same, so that you can play the same tone back to the brain and it sort of cancels it out somehow. I don't have that kind though.

:( I'm really sorry that you don't have the kind that can be cancelled out... (I read this after I replied to your first post, so sorry for blabbing on about it there) You're a strong and brave woman, I can say that much. :hugs: So sorry. xxoo


----------



## Aurora CHK

No problem, I'm lucky in lots of ways (which is how we started this conversation eh?) and who knows, one day they might discover how to correct my kind as well. Until then, I will keep trying to see it as a gift rather than a curse. It forced me to get into meditation, yoga, and positive thinking, and it made me realise how fragile health is, which is teaching me to be more compassionate for others afflicted by trauma, tragedy and so on, and also to remember that life is for living now, not planning some future which may never arrive.


----------



## TFSGirl

Very true and a very good way to look at it. I try to be compassionate and thankful for what I have... although I fail from time to time. It's tough work sometimes not feeling sorry for ourselves or the lives we have been dealt. I am much better with it the last few years though, working as a firefighter and seeing all the destrustion I see has made me a MUCH more thankful person. I guess we all have our "things" that make us realize that life is precious. xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Too true. You must see the crappy end of the stick more than most in your line of work! 

I love that your baby is learning to distinguish right side up / upside down. I have visions of him/her doing somersaults in there :haha:


----------



## TFSGirl

Yeah, people generally don't call the fire department or ambulance when they are having a GOOD day :nope: so we see a lot of people at their absolute worst.

Hahaha, that must have been what he was doing yesterday because he was dancing from the morning right until bed time!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

TFS, I don't think I ever mentioned my grandfather was a fire chief to you. He passed away from lung cancer, both from smoking and smoke inhalation on the job. He was a really great man, and my dad really shaped up after he passed away. My dad was walking home drunk after the bar and noticed someone's house on fire, he ran in and got the tenants out and put out most of the fire with a hose and buckets of water. He got a big award for it. He went back to school and everything a year after, he got a plaque from the city that he has on the wall. In the news story they wrote that he took after his dad, and I guess no one had told him that before. My grampa really was a great man, he rescued animals, people, nature, everything. (This is the reason Ray is part of Lara's name) I learned a lot from him, so even though he's passed on and Joel's not around for Lara, my dad's been making leaping bounds to be a better person for himself, me and Lara, so I'm glad she'll have him at least. I spent so much of my life being told how precious life is, but when I turned 12-13 my first boyfriend was hit by a drunk driver when walking his new girlfriend home, and then I got kicked out and my grandfather passed away and it changed a lot of things. When you're homeless you have to rely on people and nature, it makes you realize how many good people are actually out there. There's one girl I met when I was about 16 in the middle of winter. I remember exactly what she looks like, but I didn't catch her name. It was freezing out (Northern canada eh..) and I just had a sweater, running shoes and no gloves or hat. She ran up and took the gloves off her hands and gave them to me. I still remember that so clearly and kept those gloves for years and years. There are always good people out there, no matter what it seems like at the time. Death is a terrible thing, and everyone needs time to grieve, but I choose to celebrate their life and what impact they made the most, because that's what's important. He was my grampa, but someone out there knew him for saving their lives. Someone out there would be just as heartbroken to hear he passed away, even though they knew nothing of him, just that he was good. One of my favourite quotes is *"You are more then a series of experiences. you are the light that surrounds them."*


----------



## VAMPY101

hi ladies

i honestly just need advice please

i know this is going to sound stupid

me and my boyfriend had sex and he pulled out but when i went to wee tmi sorry there 
was stuff coming out he says he is sure he did not ejaculate inside me but i mean stuff came out....

it was on cd12 i normally have a 26-28 day cycle so im just curious do you guys think
there is a chance i could be pregnant...

thanx guys

vampy


----------



## Smile181c

There's always a chance with unprotected sex hun. Just a waiting game now to see if AF arrives or not! Hope you get the result you want though :hugs: xx


----------



## flapjack10

Chloe's right - there's always a chance with unprotected sex even using the pull out method. The chances are slim, but it could happen.

xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I agree...always a chance, but you won't know until you test, or until AF shows up (or not)! Good luck!


----------



## joo

Yup, it's as everyone else has already said - there's definitely a chance! Guys sometimes let more out than other times before the 'main event' etc, etc! I hope you get the result you want!

How is everyone? I got the sickies today :sick: Can't wait until OH & I can start telling people.

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

DITTO on wat the girls have said Vampy. heres hoping watever the result is its the one you want. 

Joo baby, sickies suck ASS!!! have you guys decided wen your gonna let the cat outta the bag yet??

im doing good apart from being at the hospital ALLLLLLLL day again... go in for check ups and have high BP and then have to do preggo daycare ..... its all good at leasst im not working so i dont have anywhere to be and they are looking after me. 

i had a great chat with my OB regarding birth etc and ive decided not to make any decisions till after my 30 weeks scan ... see how the lil tacker is growing etc and then decide 

hope evryone is going GREAT guns xoxo


----------



## Hit Girl

Annie, I am so very sorry to hear about your friend. :hugs: xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I have no internet at my house, but am online often enough :)


----------



## Laura91

Yay for new green handled OPKs arriving :dance:
In RL the there is a big difference between the two but in the picture it doesn't look like it :wacko:
Definitely gonna use the top ones from now on :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=434325&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1341476066


----------



## joo

There is definitely a difference, the line in the top one Is much clearer. What does this mean then? I don't know anything about OPKs, does 2 lines mean it's O day? X


----------



## Laura91

joo said:


> There is definitely a difference, the line in the top one Is much clearer. What does this mean then? I don't know anything about OPKs, does 2 lines mean it's O day? X

The second line has to be as dark or darker than the control line so not quite there but hopefully won't be too much longer! xx


----------



## Boozlebub

Hi all, hope i can join too!:hi:

I'm 20, been married now for 6 weeks and NTNP our first! Very excited and i have been symptom spotting for ages, DH thinks i am crazy!

You girls seem a lot of fun, and could be just what i need so i can symptom spot here rather than to DH!!

How is everyone today?


----------



## Laura91

Hi Boozlebub :hi:

*Please can you ladies go check out tonight's OPKs in my journal - I think I got a positive but don't wanna get too excited! x*


----------



## TFSGirl

Checked! Replied! Think it is positive! xox


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Boozlebub said:


> Hi all, hope i can join too!:hi:
> 
> I'm 20, been married now for 6 weeks and NTNP our first! Very excited and i have been symptom spotting for ages, DH thinks i am crazy!
> 
> You girls seem a lot of fun, and could be just what i need so i can symptom spot here rather than to DH!!
> 
> How is everyone today?

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## flapjack10

Boozlebub said:


> Hi all, hope i can join too!:hi:
> 
> I'm 20, been married now for 6 weeks and NTNP our first! Very excited and i have been symptom spotting for ages, DH thinks i am crazy!
> 
> You girls seem a lot of fun, and could be just what i need so i can symptom spot here rather than to DH!!
> 
> How is everyone today?

Howdy!:howdy:


----------



## Loukachu

Hey hope everyone is good? Am still in Limbo no AF but convinced it is coming every 5 mins


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hi: Boozle!


----------



## misspriss

Does early pregnancy make you more likely to get motion sickness?

I have played Minecraft with DH several times in the past few weeks, but the last two times, the day before yesterday and today, it has made me dizzy and sick to my stomach (not to the point of puking or anything). Well the first day I was really tired and fell asleep as soon as I left the game, so I thought that was it. But I really wanted to play tonight so I set it up and started playing tonight. Not 20 minutes in, I am dizzy and nauseous again. I had to stop playing. I used to play for _hours_ with no issues, now I can't play for the nausea!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I couldn't even ride the bus from car sickness for sooo long lol. Not sure if they are related but yeah.


----------



## Boozlebub

Thanks everyone for the welcome! :flower:

I also have had car sickness for the first time this last week! Horrid! 

Fxed that it is an early sign of pregnancy for you!


----------



## joo

Welcome boozlebub! :wave:

Well I certainly get travel sickness in the car really quickly now, I think I noticed that before I knew I was duffed too. Also my nausea throughout the day feels a lot like travel sickness, not like when your sick from a bug. :shrug: I hope it's a good sign for you xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Welcome boozelbub, hope u have a blast with us all we r fun!!! Haha wen I typed ur name auto correct calles u boozer bub hahaha 

Just a quick update .... Hope all four are fantabulous !!

I went through all my stuff today and wholly crap I have a lot of stuff for my princess..... So much it's crazy ..need to start on the essentials now yippeeee

Love to u all coxox


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm due to fly on Monday! I hope I don't spew in front of people!!


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :flower: Got today off work and im supposed to be cleaning but here I am :rofl:

So I have a question, I got my first positive OPK last night and still positive today.. Do I class yesterday or today as Ovulation? X


----------



## Smile181c

I'm not entirely sure hun cause the OPKs detect the surge in LH don't they? xx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

hmmmm i dunno babe but i do know that you have a a bit of a window to get laid so go hard babe ... keep going and going and going till you cant go no more good luck 

all the best for your flight Mrsswaffer i hope you travel well my sweet... where are you off to?? is it business or pleasure... i think i know the answer to this ... its businesss right ?

all the best hun oxoxo


----------



## flapjack10

I think today would be ovulation day! GL! Maybe it depends on CM? 

xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Laura the OPK detects a surge and then you ovulate within 36 hours (from the first positive) so if your positive was yesterday you are probably going to ovulate this evening so keep banging tonight and tomorrow if you can! X


----------



## mrsswaffer

It's pleasure!! Hehe! :p We're only flying for 2 hours to the south of France (Côte d'Azure). :D My dad lives in France (the north), and his girlfirend's mum has an apartment in a holiday complex there, so we're all staying together there! :)


----------



## flapjack10

JEALOUS!:brat:

Have a good time!

xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

We will, thank you! :)


----------



## Laura91

Thanks girls :) Gonna try tonight and tomorrow just to make sure :D T is definitely loving it :haha:

Have a nice time waffer :thumbup:


----------



## joo

Have fun mrsswaffer!

Laura - happy humping! :rofl: 

Xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

*sigh* Ladies.... I need a vent....

So you guys may remember that OH's ex is an absolute slag, and just the dirtiest of white trash I have ever come across, and just uses every person in her life as fucking pawns, including her own children, and ESPECIALLY OH when she was with him.... well anyway, the woman has NEVER had a job, and even when her daughter was starting in school and she could have had a job, she refused it and thus OH had to work 2 jobs in order to keep the household running for a while. She just is the most entitled little bitch I have ever come across.

Well a few months ago, she decided she was going on a trip that will cost her at least $4000, and will be gone for almost 4 weeks and told OH that in that time HE was going to have to watch the children.... Forget the fact that as far as she knows he and I both work 24 hour shifts twice a week and so what are we supposed to do with the kids then?? Her idea?? We take our vacation time in order to accommodate HER vacation :wacko: ...uhm, vacation from WHAT exactly?? So anyway, we made arrangements to have nurses come in and our families to help for a couple of OH's shifts where I am also working during the day, but it pretty well takes over our entire July. Well, since she is gone that long we were actually scheduled to have the kids for 5 weekends in a row, including this weekend which is actually our weekend with the kids, but OH told her since we will have them for 4 more, we will actually take this weekend off from having them as we have a wedding to go to tomorrow.

Fast forward to this morning, and the bitch texts OH saying "The kids are here waiting for you, they have bee waiting for 30 minutes, if you aren't here in 20 minutes, I'm bringing them to you and your whore" .... So he calls her and she tells him she changed her mind, she isn't going to have them this weekend and he better fucking come pick them up NOW. So he goes over there to talk to her and she starts screaming and yelling at him telling him she is sick of his abuse and his bullshit and she wants nothing to do with him and she is selling the house that he gave her in the divorce settlement.... well, forget the fact that BOTH of her children are in wheelchairs and her home has been renovated to be fully accessible, she is just going to up and move into an apartment and he can go fuck himself.... :wacko:

So now we have the kids for the next 5 weeks and no one to watch them the couple days this week we both work and no one to watch them while we are to be at one of OH's best friend's wedding tomorrow....

She is an absolute psycho, self centred c word. I just don't understand how she just ups and leaves and doesn't care. Her daughter is VERY sick quite often and there were 3 times last year that she almost didn't make it... so OH asked her for all the information about how to reach her while she is away incase anything happens with their daughter and her reply?? "You don't need to get a hold of me while I'm gone, if anything happens I'll be back on the 1st" ..... UM PARDON!!???? IF YOUR DAUGHTER DIES WHILE YOU ARE AWAY, YOU WILL FIND OUT ON THE FIRST??????? What the FUCK kind of woman is this????? OH is at the point that he doesn't even want the children with her anymore... which means a LOT of work for us with us both working the same 24 hours shift once bub arrives. We can get one of my parents to watch the baby, but we'll need to hire a nurse to watch the other two.

This woman has NO clue what the fuck life is all about..... OH even said today, if it hadn't been for him and the kids, she wouldn't be normal at all. She'd probably be a homeless drug addicted whore. Just WOW. I have never met someone like this.

Good lord help me.

UGH.

Thanks for listening ladies xoxox


----------



## flapjack10

Wow. Just wow. I have no words. 

Those children need to be away from her. How did she ever get custody of them in the divorce settlement, unless your OH thought it was for the best.

Those poor kids - this is just the stuff you know about imagine the things they hear from her mouth. Sounds like such a negative environment.

I seriously don't know how you cope with this situation. You're such a legend Chelsea.

xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

She was apparently a good mother at one point in her life. I also think that OH is just too nice of a person and after their daughter was born with severe special needs he felt like he was obligated to stay... In the last 4 years since their son was born she turned into a complete psycho though, and even he couldn't be fooled by it anymore. He swears she was a good mum, but all I have seen is her being a crap mum. Thing is when she is told that she is a bad mother, she cries and gets all upset and tells everyone to go fuck themselves because she "does everything" for those kids... :wacko: She really is fucking delusional. God, if I had a year I don't think I could tell you all the stories about her.

Thanks for being such a sweetheart, Lizzy, xo


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

wow TFSgirl. I am completely speechless! I can't believe she even said those things. wow. I am so sorry you guys have to go through all of this. gah- how terrible.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I miss you girls! I'm doing much better just haven't had a day off to update!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Wow chels that woman is completely Sick and insane if she even renotly thinks she is a good mother looking out for her children..... Wether she was a good num at one point or not that is nothing on eat she seems to doing to those poor children of late..... I know we r all biased coz ur the biggest champ and wonder woman but seriously ur oh needs to do something...... I know it would ultimatly be difficult for the 2 of u especially with a new bubba, but those children need proper love and care.... The kind where they r cherished and not drowned with horrible negative environment. Could u try for full custody and then try and get nurse care .... Even though u would like to be there for them u will both need to work so surely the govt might be able to provide some sort of part time care to help?
That woman needs needs a right royal kick in the face and be told that once u have a child ur life is them not just urs anymore and she needs to either step up or get the [email protected]$% out of their life ...poor lil babies and poor u and oh on that note I hope u can still go to the wedding and keep smiling princess xxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Gave my dad a car seat to use when LO gets here, and my baby shower is August 18th!! :) TFS, smack her. Just.. cock back, smack her, exhale. :) I'm probably not a good influence.


----------



## TFSGirl

Erin; my thoughts exactly on them needing proper love and care. I even brought it up last year in a VERY long letter to OH saying that I didn't think she should have custody of them anymore, and that we should get custody and even if they had to go to group home care from time to time because of work, they'd still be better off than with her. She is vile. But if you bring that up to her she cries and says HE is a bad father (yes I am his partner, but believe me this man is the FURTHEST thing from a bad father. I'd be able to admit if he was. He has always been nothing but phenomenal and EVERYONE knows it) and she gets her shit together for like a week so people think she finally "gets" it but she just goes back and does something else to neglect them.

For instance, this morning because OH wasn't expecting to go get them, he went an hour after lunch time (after she threatened him via text) and his son was in his chair so OH asked if he had eaten and she said "no, they were waiting for you".... So she didn't even FEED him because she couldn't be fucking bothered!!

God I just hate her.


----------



## joo

Oh no Chelsea! I can't believe she's at it AGAIN! I know you've probably already covered this in another post somewhere but you guys seriously NEED to stopall direct communication with that woman & all communication & access arrangements be sorted by legal/family mediator. That way there is always written proof of dates you've agreed on or agreed to swap & she's can't just go ahead &_ change her mind_ because she doesn't like the fact that you guys have actually got plans! A four week vacation??? Gosh she really is just the lady of leisure isn't she! She sounds like one spoiled brat with everyone running around after her. She just would be better off letting you guys have those darling kiddies full time... But then what leverage would she have with anyone and why would anyone stop what they doing and drop all their plans for her then! I am so sorry you guys have to put up with her, it must be such a strain at times & frustrating to think that in some ways she is just controlling your life :( :hugs: one day you will somehow find a resolution to all this xxx


----------



## Loukachu

Did another test - BFN. Still no sign of AF but guess it's just a waiting game now...


----------



## MommaAlexis

Girls, look up "instructions for a bad day" by shane koyczan on youtube. Theres no lyrics anywhere just the video, it's spoken word.


----------



## TFSGirl

Joo>> I totally agree with you that EVERYTHING needs to be written down. It was one of HER stipulations in the written agreement that she would get 2 full weeks "off" in the summer, but that we would get the same.... so then she goes and takes 4 weeks and gives us nothing, saying we didn't "ask early enough" for her convenience, This arrangement has been this way for months. And she never once ASKED us if the weeks she took in July would work for us, she TOLD us that was when she was going, in like March, and said we could work our vacation time around HER... forget the fact that we choose all our vacation time a YEAR in advance, so even if we wanted to we couldn't take our vacation at that time if asked in MARCH. I have told OH that he is to get it written that his 2 full weeks will be coming in October when bubs is born, and if she tries to say other wise that legal action will be take on her for all of this. I am so fucking sick of her, seriously. I have been putting up with this for so damn long, and every time I think I am making progress and not letting it bother me, she crops up and does something AGAIN. She truly did seem to be "getting it" for a while, but she will always find a way to just be a plain old pain in the fucking ass with stuff like this. So now I am up at 3:00 in the morning unable to sleep AGAIN because my brain is going a mile a minute about what we are to do now. She REFUSES to get a taxable job, she just contributes NOTHING to society. I've never met such a lazy entitled twat in my whole entire life. I have been working since I was 18, living on my own, even all the while going to school full time for much of the time until I was 24 years old, getting 3 different certifications/degrees, paying my own way through the world, and she has NEVER had a job in her life and she takes ALL of the residual income that I might get from OH's side of things. OH has finally eased up on giving her as much money but the bitch then tells him yesterday HE is stealing from HER...!!?? STEALING WHAT, EXACTLY?? The money you DON'T work to earn?? He gives her MORE than enough.

I could so just scream. I really need to chill out and relax because this shit can't be good for MY baby, and that doesn't sit well with me whatsoever. 

Oh dear. Sorry girls, this really has turned into a bitch fest from me. Thanks for putting up with it. :(


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ooh my darling chels, breath my love ....just breath. Karma will bite her on the bum one of these days good and proper I'm sure if it ..... U both obviously now wat needs to be done so keep ur head strong and u will get there....I only hope it all works out for u my darling .....xoxox love you


----------



## MommaAlexis

Tfs, watch that video, might help :)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Wow...what a grade A crazy bitch!!! I dunno how you do it...I'd be in jail for punching her. Directly in the face. Several times. 

I'm so sorry you have to deal with this! :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Seriously Judge Judy could sort that bitch out or maybe Judge Dredd!

And breathe! Get it all out! I just wish I could give you some practical advice. Does seem to be a need for some sort if mediation... 

xxx


----------



## Boozlebub

I am so sorry you have to deal with all that, can't be easy on you! 

Cant even imagine how you manage to stay sane!


----------



## TFSGirl

Lizzy>> There has been lots of mediation along the way but she just doesn't grasp the fact that she isn't the only person on Earth and she can't seem to get that other people matter, not just her. She is a conniving stupid bitch. And I HATE saying that about people. This whole time I have done by absolute best to stay neutral and stay out of it, but it's getting to a point where I'm close to snapping. I do need to just breathe and ignore how much of a slag she is, and just involve myself with the kids as much as I can and pay no attention to her. It's so difficult though.

Boozle>> I have been hearing that a lot lately.... even OH's mother called me yesterday to say she doesn't have a clue how I have stuck around through all of this and I must be a saint to deal with it all. OH and I have had our fair share of rows due to all the stress, but we always come out of it on the other side. OH's mum has said she expected me to run a LONG time ago because she knows what a selfish little bitch the ex is, and how much strain she must have put on mine and OH's relationship to this point. And that is saying a LOT coming from her because my MIL wouldn't say shit if she had a mouthful, she is the kindest woman on the planet... but she has also reached her breaking point with the way the bitch treats her son.

Phew. It actually feels good to let some of this out...


----------



## flapjack10

Yup let it all out and rest assured that we all think she's a crazy bitch too!

:hugs:


----------



## Laura91

Ugh TFS im sorry you're having to deal with her crap yet again! Just as you and OH get things sorted too :nope:

Like FJ said, Judge Judy would sort her ass out! xxxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Well, OH and I are in yet another fight. I just can't win. This is NOT how I saw my life. His behaviour is just SO different from how I KNOW it was when he was with her. He tries to say he was a certain way, where he'd clean and get things done in time when he was with her because he was "bored and unhappy" there, but I just cleaned for 3 hours this morning while he was out doing god know what for two of those hours, then he basically forced me into taking a break because I am exhausted and my back hurts, and told me he'd get the rest done so we can go to the wedding tonight, and I go and do shit in my room for an hour, and come back downstairs and absolutely NOTHING has been touched. His parents are supposed to be here in half an hour to watch the kids, and I have asked him 5 times to vacuum this week, and have done it myself twice and he hasn't done it at all. I even asked him to do it while I had a shower and STILL it isn't done. I've told him to fuck off and go to the wedding himself and I am staying here with the kids as it is his friend and I feel he should be there at the wedding but I myself really don't give a fuck to go at this point. Getting him to do anything around here is like pulling teeth. I can't take this stress anymore.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Going to have my birthday dinner! :0) Debating having a glass of wine or a mixed drink...! I feel awful since I'm in the TWW, but dang it, it's my birthday!

Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JJsmom

Happy Birthday xop! Mine is on Monday :)

TFS - sorry to hear that you are having problems again :hugs:

Sorry been away for a bit! Hope everyone is doing well!! Waiting to O so I can start my TWW again. Couldn't find the post and realize they've moved it to TTC Groups & Discussions.


----------



## flapjack10

Ohhhh yeah! Why'd they move it without saying anything? 

Annie, I hope you had a glass of something - you deserve it! 

Xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Chels u poor angel.... I hope things pick up.... I also hope u went to.the wedding as well don't let him have all the fun!

Annie I hope u had a drink ....remember I was bad ass in my tww so one or 2 ain't gonna hurt xxx enjoy ur bday celebrations princess

Wondered where u had got to jjmom ...how ya doin xxx


----------



## Boozlebub

Happy birthday! Hope you had a fab day and a little drinkies to celebrate!

AFM i am sitting out in the sunshine in our garden with the puppy soaking up our lappish rays of sunshine!


----------



## TFSGirl

Happy Birthday Annie!! 

Trying to stay positive today. Might just go for a walk in the sunshine by myself (well, me and bub :))


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I didn't sneak a drink...but had a Pepsi...caffeine and all! I'm a rebel! :ninja:

Thanks ladies! Hope you're all enjoying your weekends!


----------



## joo

Happy birthday Annie! 

Got my booking in appointment - 23rd July. Then they will discuss dates for my ultrasound. Seems like ages away! Feeling sickie but my friend bought me some sea bands so I think I will give them a try tomorrow.

hope everyone has had a great weekend xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Whoop it'll be here before you know it!

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

HI LADIES!!! i had a lovely weekend so i hope you all did too... took my hubby for a haircut and got a manicure while i was at it.... feels good haveing pretty hands and nails all one length.... ive already ruined 2 nails though damn it 

also went shopping and got 2 pairs of boots.... ive been eyeing these 2 pairs of boots for AGES...... they were on sale one pair $199.95 and the other $129.95 with a further 25% off ... but she said if you want them both you can for $200 i said wham bam thankyou mam ill take em YIPEEEEEE

so all weeekend we had such lovely sunshine and warm weather during the day so we lapped it up... went on a pub crawl for my hubby on sat ... a solo pub crawl and i had water hahaha damn it but we had a lovely time

how was everyones elses weekends??? annie im glad you had a TOPS bday my love wat awesome pressies did ya get??

oxooxox


----------



## Hit Girl

Warmest Birthday wishes, Annie! :hugs:


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :flower:

Annie - Happy belated birthday! Hope you had a fab time! x

JJsmom - Happy birthday for today I believe? :cake: x

3DPO today and woke up with sensitive nips? Some extreme symptom spotting seems to be going on lately :rofl:! This wait is gonna drag sooo bad, especially seen as though I don't actually know how long my luteal is :dohh:

How is everyone? xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

omgggg, noooo.... Gossip Girl this coming season is their last EVER... its only going to be 10-13 episodes long :cry:


----------



## TFSGirl

So ladies..... I had a dream that I slept with OH's sister..... Yup, his sister.... Wtf?? Lol


----------



## TFSGirl

Oops, double post...


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hey girls! All's well :) At my dad's for the day, running a few errands  49 days to go!!


----------



## pops23

Hi everyone!! Had my 20 week scan today, was incredible, the detail they go into is insane! all is well with bean, the placenta which was previously covering my cervix is now 2.5cm away meaning I still need another scan at 34 weeks but its looking good for it moving far enough away for normal delivery!  pic of bean thumb sucking in my journal.

xxx

PS - we stayed Team Yellow!


----------



## sharonfruit

Well done for staying team yellow and yay for placenta!x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

So awesome Tori!!! :0)


----------



## Laura91

TFS - :rofl:! My sister used to have loads of very strange dreams when she was pregnant lol! Mind you, so did I and I wasn't even the pregnant one :haha:! How are things? x

Alexis - Wow 48 days to go :dance:! x

Pops - Glad everything went well at your scan, well done for staying team yellow!! For some reason i've never been into your journal :wacko: I'll head over there now :thumbup: x

Hope everyone's ok, very quiet in here lately :flower:


----------



## flapjack10

:bunny:


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm at the effing Dr for my glucose tolerance test and they didn't even read my form lol idiots. They gave me a urine sample container and that was it.... I was like "huh?" and she told me to give my urine sample.... So I was "this is weird" but I did what they said.... So they told me to put my sample in the container, and I was done..... :wacko: I was like "uh, what about my glucose tolerance test?" and she was like "I don't think you have one... What do you need it for?" I was like "pregnancy" and she was like "you don't need that until later" I said "I'm 26 weeks!" and she goes "OH! I'll check the form" and she looks back at it and LO AND BEHOLD! it says "gestational glucose tolerance test" just like I freaking TOLD her.... So they take my blood and make me drink that vile drink and now I am sitting here.... After they wasted a whole whack of time first. Lol should I really have faith in this place if they don't READ medical forms??

Beyond that I'm pretty good :) can't believe I dreamt about OH's sister bwahahaha, he won't let me live it down!!


----------



## Laura91

I love the little bunny FJ, always makes me smile but never get chance to use it :sad1: x

TFS - what a bunch of idiots :haha: it's a good job you spoke up! I can't believe you told your OH about your dream :rofl: If I told T I had a dream like that he would straight away tell everyone. I would seriously never live it down :dohh: :haha: x


----------



## MissPiggy

hi guys, not popped in for a while, and now i'll be leaving, found out last thursday we have a lttle 'Sweep' growing n there. good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## Boozlebub

Well done for staying team yellow, must have been quite a difficult choice whether or not to find out!

Tfs: that is a strange dream! I have been having those myself, last night dreamt that my 3 month old nephew was walking and talking his mothertongue of finnish and also english at 3 months! Was odd indeed!

Hope everyone is having, had, gonna have a nice day! Really hot here!


----------



## joo

hi everyone

pops - glad your scan went well, and well done on staying *team yellow* - don't think I'll be able to do it!

OMG the sex dreams! So it turns out strangers and lesbians are my thing?! lol this is so strange! 

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Got all my paperwork done to enroll in school, all I had to do was pay the 25$ enrollment fee which had to be done at the financial office. Waddled over to financial office, closed for the day two darned minutes before I got there. Back tomorrow to pay it lol!


----------



## dontworry

GUESS WHAT GUYS! (I mean, GALS!)
I finally made an appointment to see the Gyno to ask about my problems conceiving. I feel like a grown up.


----------



## Laura91

Well done Jess :hugs: Hope everything goes ok! When is your app? xx


----------



## flapjack10

dontworry said:


> GUESS WHAT GUYS! (I mean, GALS!)
> I finally made an appointment to see the Gyno to ask about my problems conceiving. I feel like a grown up.

Well done Jess!

Just listening to this radio programme:

Dr Mark Porter on if adult health is determined by the first thousand days of life, starting in the womb. It's interesting :amartass:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0139623/episodes/player


----------



## flapjack10

MissPiggy said:


> hi guys, not popped in for a while, and now i'll be leaving, found out last thursday we have a lttle 'Sweep' growing n there. good luck to everyone xxxx

Congrats Miss Piggy! :happydance:


----------



## Boozlebub

Good luck dontworry, fxed they can help you!

Congrats miss piggy!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OK Chels ... weird DREAM hahahahahahaha is all i can say/do hehe

that is just so funny, to be honest i an never remember my dreams i do try and i know i had a weird one the other night but i couldnt tell you wat it was about now silly me

Miss Piggy ....... im a bit niave but is a sweep mean YOUR PREGGAS???? if so YIPPEEEE and massive congrats....im asumming you are coz i see your ticker but ive read others talk about sweeps being they sweep your vag just before birth to help your waters break or something so im a bit clueless.... and why are you leaving us now that you got your BFP?? stay we like lots of ppl dont GO

alex bummer you missed the office by 2 mins that sux ass

hmmmm wat else have i just read up on 

lizzy wat are you listening to .... i clicked on the link but i hav no idea 

love to you all.....

re me..... had my 30 week scan yesterday and she is AMAZING!!! im so inlove ..... she is growing well a lil above average but still good .. she is 75th percentile but they said its not bad considering im diabetic so YAY she is so precious i have pics in my journal so check her OUT 

omg i am 30 weeks and i now literally only have 8 weeks left YAHOOOOOO im so excited and i just cant hide it 

xox


----------



## TFSGirl

Erin>> I CONSTANTLY have strange dreams. I always have had a lot of dreams and they have been weird, but since getting pregnant they have gone to w whole other level!! And the NIGHTMARES!! Ugh, the nightmares. So many of those too. My dreams are either flippin' strange, or terrifying now. And I remember a LOT of them. Apparently that means I sleep like shit, hahah


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yay Jess!!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

omg and i forgot JESS fantastic news...im very proud of you good BIG girl xoxo


----------



## pops23

Nice one Jess!! Hopefully they will be able to help you pretty quickly and then you'll be preggo before we know it!! xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Whoop whoop!! Yay Jess!! xoxox

Dudes at my work are flirting with me today. WTF?? There are firefighters here on training courses, and they stand here and chat with me and flirt and I just think, "can't you see I am 6 months pregnant!??"... I guess they are blind, or just don't care. Weirdos.


----------



## TFSGirl

LMAO, so one dude just came by the window again and was like "So how'd you get stuck in here??" and I was like "I got pregnant" and just stared at him, and his whole face dropped and he was like "Oh. Well congratulations" and kind of half smiled and walked away lol. SEE YA DUDE!!!


----------



## flapjack10

Or maybe you're just a hot to trot yummy mummy to be!

Erin, it's a radio programme about how the first 1000 days of life can impact the health of a person well into their adulthood. You might not be able to listen to it as you're outside the UK. Just me being a boring old fart listening to Radio 4! :haha:


----------



## nlk

I'm listening to it now :thumbup: I think radio4 have quite a few interesting things on there!

Can you get BBCradio4 outside the UK, anyways?

TFS, I think it's quite funny that the guys are hitting on you :haha: Some guys _are_ really attracted to pregnant women, even if they don't know that they are pregnant. Clearly you got the pregnancy glow that everyone is promised! When I think about pregnant women getting hit on, I always think of the episode of Two And A Half Men where Alan is attracted to that girl who's about to pop :blush:


----------



## TFSGirl

Lol, I find it so hilarious when they are attracted to pregnant women, like it is just so STRANGE to me!! I am stared at more often now than I was before, and even before I got quite a bit of attention, not because I am so hot to trot, but because I am a female in a male profession who doesn't LOOK like a man lol. Even if I wasn't even semi attractive, these guys would think I was, it's their nature to find female firefighters hot hahah.


----------



## Queen Bee.

hey ladies how are you all?
Im good, havent posted much recently just been about the house, stil lurking though!
Gratz to the new BFP's!

Sooo many pregger ladies around me now! 10 to be exact! 3 people on hubbys family, 2 in mine, 5 people I used to go to school with! woah, baby BOOM!


----------



## dontworry

Laura - my appt is for next Wednesday. They will be calling me soon to confirm it and I just have to make sure to keep my days off without someone calling me in! Woooooo!

Been feeling kind of strange the past 2 days so I took a test today and got a negative. I'm pretty sure I'm about to come on soon (AF). I am always worried that they'll want to put me back on birth control to "get my periods back to normal" and I do NOT want to do that. :/


----------



## Laura91

I've read a few peoples threads that said their doctor wanted to put them back on bc but to me, isn't that just defeating the whole point? Cause then you have to get that lot out of your system :wacko:

I hope it all goes well for you hun :hugs: Hopefully after you've been once you'll feel more comfortable to go again *if* needs be :)

AFM - I feel quite crap today :( We had a cheeky takeaway last night and today my stomach is poorly :nope: bleeuugghhhhhhh

How's everyone else? xx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I got a surprise last night...DH is military, and was almost sent to Getmany for 2 months! :nope: Luckily he's not going, but was told if something like this comes up again (and it will), he has to go. :cry:

I know that's the life of a military wife, spending months at a time without your hubby, but I'd like to remain blissfully ignorant and think he will never have to go! Ugh.


----------



## Laura91

Aww hun! When I read the "I got a surprise last night..." bad news is not what I was expecting to come after :hugs:

So is it a definite that he will be going? Do you know when it could be? 

I really hope it doesn't have to happen hun - please stay blissfully ignorant! :hugs: xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Couldn't you come with him? Then you could meet up with us European buddies!

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

How cute/cool are these?! GEEK alert!

https://www.amazon.com/Robeez-RBZ-3D-R2D2-Pre-Walker/dp/B005ADKVXI


----------



## Laura91

They're so cute FJ!

Eeeek so far we have 4 girls, 4 boys (including BBHs twins) & 2 yellow beanies!

:pink:  Alexis
:blue:  Hitgirl
:pink:  Erin 
:blue:  Chloe
:pink::blue:  BBH
:blue:  Chelsea
:yellow:  Shar
:pink:  Berg
:yellow: - Pops

Who's next to have a scan? xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey everyone :hi:

Hope you are all doing ok. 

Jess - yey for your gynae appointment. Hopefully they'll be able to give you some answers.

I'm now 3rd trimester - woohoo!!! Where did the time go? I've officially left work now as my consultant didn't want me working beyond 28 weeks due to the nature of my job and the increased risk of premature labour with twins. It's mad thinking that I'm not going to be going back to work for another year now! Scary!

I saw my consultant last week and was strictly told I need to have my bags packed for the hospital now incase my little cherubs decided to make an appearance. I'm actually pooping myself! The next 10 weeks are gunna be so unpredictable for me and my hubby as we genuinely have no idea when our babies will decide they want to meet mummy and daddy. We have to be on standby all the time. We do know that they'll be here for definite in 10 weeks time as they'll induce me or do a cesarean if I haven't had them by the time I'm 38 weeks. Hopefully I'll get my normal deliveries as both twins are head down at the mo. I know there's still chance they could turn but the chance of that is getting smaller as the babes are getting bigger and running out of room.

As for how I'm feeling - I'm ok really. Getting very very uncomfortable now as I'm measuring the size I would have been at term with one baby. Finding it hard to drive and get up off the settee/out of bed etc. I'm not sleeping very well due to needing to pee every 2 hours and endless braxton hicks and kicks in the ribs. Don't get me wrong - in not moaning in the slightest. In fact, I wouldn't change it for the world. I have loved every minute of being pregnant. It's so worth it. I just hope the babies stay cooking for another 7-8 weeks at least and I'll be happy :) let's hope they are listening to mummy!!

X


----------



## Smile181c

Fingers crossed they keep cooking for you babe! I think it's time we're due another bump pic :winkwink: xx


----------



## pops23

BBH it's all so amazing!! Two little people inside you, the fact that they could come soon, so lovely!! are you all prepared? nursery done and bits bought? 

You sound like you are doing wonderfully, I agree with Chloe, bump pic please! xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww thanks girls. I promise I'll post a bump pic as soon as I take one. I'm still carrying quite neatly to say there's twins - although my womb is right under my ribs and the little tinkers kick me like mad. My little boy has a habit of getting his feet caught under my ribs too which takes my breath away!

Pops - I wouldn't say we are totally prepared. Still haven't packed my bag - in fact I've still got stuff to buy like nursing pyjamas, pads, breast pads etc. I've been getting a bit carries away with baby things but then it suddenly dawned on me that if we have the babies really early, we won't need much for them as yet as they will be in the neonatal unit.

As for the nursery, we have made a start but are having to do it bit by bit as my hubby works really long hours and commutes to work and back. I can't help out now either as I've hurt my back at work :( I'll post a photo on here once it is finished :) I can't wait to get our wardrobe in so I can start putting all their little clothes away. Awww

X


----------



## flapjack10

Just got smiley face on my OPK! :)

Just gotta wait for hubby to get home, I've got pork chops and beer for him and then it's BUSINESS TIME! No excuses! Lol!


Xxx


----------



## joo

NO EXCUSES LIZZY! Get busy! xxx

BBB so exciting that your twins could arrive at any time! But I hope they stay in there a bit longer for you xx


----------



## crystal8

Hello everyone. Is there room for one more? I am a 32 yr old teacher from Ontario, Canada. I am on TTC cycle #3 and so far no luck. It's taken a few days to read through all the previous posts but I think I'm caught up now. :thumbup:

Sorry if I screw up with posting stuff, I'm still new to posting on forums.


----------



## TFSGirl

Welcome Crystal!! :) :wave: we are happy to have you! I'm in Ontario as well :)


----------



## crystal8

TFSGirl said:


> Welcome Crystal!! :) :wave: we are happy to have you! I'm in Ontario as well :)

Thanks! It is so exciting and comforting to read other people's experiences on here. Congrats to all those who are expecting soon!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Welcome Crystal :wave:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm from Ontario too, hi! 

GIIIIRRRLLLSSSSS I got accepted to university for Criminal Justice!!!! WOOO!! I have my appointment to pick my courses at the end of the month!


Omg, I've been eating Honeydew melon all day, thinking how much I love it, to come online and see my fruit this week lol


----------



## crystal8

MommaAlexis said:


> I'm from Ontario too, hi!
> 
> GIIIIRRRLLLSSSSS I got accepted to university for Criminal Justice!!!! WOOO!! I have my appointment to pick my courses at the end of the month!

Oh congrats! That is such good news. Do you know what kind of job you'd like when you are finished?


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm keeping an open mind since there's soooo many different jobs in the field, and I have four years of school ahead of me. I like that it gives me the option of using my mind, I get bored extremely fast, and doing something good, AND not sitting behind a desk every day.


----------



## crystal8

MommaAlexis said:


> I'm keeping an open mind since there's soooo many different jobs in the field, and I have four years of school ahead of me. I like that it gives me the option of using my mind, I get bored extremely fast, and doing something good, AND not sitting behind a desk every day.

Completely understand the desk part. I would go nuts sitting at a desk staring at a computer 8 hours a day. I highly recommend co-op if you have the option. I did that and it helped me build my resume and pay for school as a I went. It also helped me to figure out what I wanted to do by the time I graduated.

It sounds very cool though, I knew someone who worked on the probation board. I think she has a degree in criminology.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Laura - no idea when another job abroad might come up...if I'm PG (even if this is forever from now!), he might miss appointments, if I'm not then we will miss 2 months of trying, etc.! Not to mention I'd miss him horribly!

Lizzy - I can't manage 2 months off work! :0( And our poor cats!

:hi: Crystal!


----------



## crystal8

xopiinkiieox said:


> :hi: Crystal!

Hi!

Gosh I am bored tonight. DH is off at his writer's group so I am on my own for the evening. At least I have the internet, and the dog to keep me company. :)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

omg i have just caught up... so much .... eeeeeeeek !! 

welcome Crystal heres hoping our lucky and crazy thread brings you some luck in getting a lil BEAN!!

Annie omg i so hope hubby doesnt get carted off to some foreign country and leave all alone... i know part and parcel of the job but im with you DENIAL DENIAL DENIAL !!! jsut imagine its never going to happen.. then and only IF it does happen deal with it then .. stuff getting all up tight bout it now ... enjoy bonking his brains out big time all the time now .. get that lil bean and well if he misses a couple of appointments it wont be TERRIBLE.. just make sure hes back for the BIRTH!! (my hubby only comes to main app and scans .... i have been going every 2 weeks and i think he has been to all scans and only 2 app at the hosp hahaaha alot of it is stuff that he doesnt need to be there .. just chekc ups and stuff .. dont know if its the same in USA but im sure its not completly diff ... so i reckon your duffed this month anyways ... so he wont go anytime soon i hope... and then once you have bubs he/she will be there to keep you company 


bbh wholly crap i hope those 2 lil bubbas stay put for a bit longer ... keep cooking... but yes i agree may we please have anothe bump pic.. becoz you still to this day dont have your own journal damn it

i know there is probs heaps ive missed 

but hope everyone is FABULOUS!!

im great .... i had an episode last night after a big bowl of icecream ... i was lying on the couch and was really out of breath.... maybe it was coz i scoffed a mass bowl of delish icecream but i had to get up and go to bed hahaha took it outta me.

been getting loads of awesome movements lately, hubby and i were feeling around coz we know eher she was lying after can (shes probs moved now) but we felt her lil feet and everything oooooooooh its so much fun puts a BIG smile on my face

MWA to you all xoxoxx


----------



## AllisMommy

Hello there friends.... :)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

yay your BACK Ash xoxox


----------



## AllisMommy

xoxoxox I am!

So, I know you are supposed to wait a cycle before trying..my doctor actually didnt mention this to me, I just know from what I have read...

Can you tell me why? Is a cycle considered when I bled last month? If so...then I think I am 5DPO this cycle...


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

MommaAlexis said:


> I'm from Ontario too, hi!
> 
> GIIIIRRRLLLSSSSS I got accepted to university for Criminal Justice!!!! WOOO!! I have my appointment to pick my courses at the end of the month!
> 
> 
> Omg, I've been eating Honeydew melon all day, thinking how much I love it, to come online and see my fruit this week lol

I studied criminal justice in college! That was my minor... LOVED it!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

babe my drs told me that they say to wait so its easier the next time for calculating when you concieved ans your edd

but in saying that i was told to start as soon as i felt ready, so i did straight away.... it did take me 2 cycles to get my next BFP but thats not bad.... its all about how you feel with yourself and how you have coped with the mc i reckon ... which is why they say to wait... i dont think there is a specific medical reason to wait .... so go for broke i say ..if your ready and you want it then why wait!! xoxoo :hugs:


----------



## AllisMommy

Well I guess we will see what happens ;)


----------



## AllisMommy

This little girl has been keeping my mind off my loss...

On another note..heartburn is killing me tonight...ugh hate it.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 59.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ezza BUB1

AllisMommy said:


> This little girl has been keeping my mind off my loss...
> 
> On another note..heartburn is killing me tonight...ugh hate it.

now she is ADORABLE!!! such a cutey i am damn sure she is helping big time .. how could you not love that lil face xoxo

heartburn sux ass i get it bad during the night


----------



## Hit Girl

Hey Crystal! A huge and very warm welcome to you. :hugs:

Alex, congrats on the course! An awesome area to study.

BBH, wowzers that's so full-on! I wish we could pack our bags together because I have next to no idea. I hope that your sweet little munchkins stay in there for a bit longer. It's getting SO real now!


----------



## Sharris

Hi ladies! :hi: sorry i've been MIA for so long... DH and I got super busy babysitting, and well a lot of other stress in our lives, but it seems as though $2 an hour for two kids is too rich for these parents blood...:nope: for the whole story, and other things that have gone on recently check my journal, I had 1,300+ posts to catch up on in here :coffee: and im sure I missed a lot..

Hi all you new people! (although I've been away so long I feel like a newbie lol) still, I hope you are all loving this thread as much as I do! :thumbup:

To all you ladies about to pop, eeek! I know you're all so excited to meet your little ones and I'm sooo happy for all of you!! :dance:

CONGRATS!!! to all the newly prego ladies!!!:happydance: It's really weird how this thread really does get a bunch of BFP's all at once then dies down for a while... is there something else going on? :huh: lol

:dust: to the rest of us!!

I know I've missed alot, I hope everyone has a great day! :flower::hugs:


----------



## Boozlebub

Bbh that is so exciting that you are having twins, hereis hoping that they stay in a little longer!

Alexis, congrats on uni, sounds really cool and hope you enjoy it! 

Afm, af is due today, not sure if she will show, we will see. This weekend going to spend 2 weeks at the in laws in the south of finland, about 1200km drive, so if af doesn't show no idea when i would test! 

Hope everyone has/had a good day!


----------



## flapjack10

crystal8 said:


> Hello everyone. Is there room for one more? I am a 32 yr old teacher from Ontario, Canada. I am on TTC cycle #3 and so far no luck. It's taken a few days to read through all the previous posts but I think I'm caught up now. :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry if I screw up with posting stuff, I'm still new to posting on forums.

:howdy: Welcome!


----------



## TFSGirl

I posted this in my journal, right after I said I wasn't going to let bitchtroll bug me anymore lol but I need to just say that I just found a gift from OH's ex to OH from Christmas that he never told me she gave him.... I asked him multiple times at Chrisas if she had given him anything, just from the kids or anything, and I have asked since then if he has any recent pictures of the kids that we can hang because we don't have any here, just ones from when they were really little. She gave his whole family pictures of the kids at Christmas so I asked if she gave any to him and he's always said no, he thought she had some "saved" for him but never got them.... Then this morning I found a bag of framed photos of the kids that she gave to him at Christmas hidden in the back of the kids' closet..... Why would he lie about that? I'm not overly impressed.....


----------



## Laura91

BBH - hope the twinnies stay put for a while longer for you! I agree with everyone else, a bump picture is way overdue :haha: x

Crystal - :hi: x

Alexis - Congrats on getting accepted :dance: x

AllisMommy - Welcome back! Your little girl is absolutely gorgeous, can definitely understand how she keeps your mind off things x

Sharris - Sorry about all the silly people lately, you really have had a lot of them! Hope you're ok! x

Boozle - Hope AF stays away for you! x

Chelsea - Just posted in your journal hun x

Sorry if I missed anyone! :flow:


----------



## TFSGirl

How did I miss 2 pages in this thread?! I read it all (I thought) last night and this morning!!

Ash, sorry for your loss :( your little girl IS absolutely gorgeous and precious and I am glad she is there to help you move through this xo


----------



## wannabwatkins

Hi Im Teresa newly married and ttc in month 2


----------



## crystal8

Hi Teresa!


----------



## TFSGirl

Hey Theresa! Welcome!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

AllisMommy said:


> xoxoxox I am!
> 
> So, I know you are supposed to wait a cycle before trying..my doctor actually didnt mention this to me, I just know from what I have read...
> 
> Can you tell me why? Is a cycle considered when I bled last month? If so...then I think I am 5DPO this cycle...

My doctor advised waiting a cycle because your cervix is open and still cycling out "bad stuff." So, you run a higher risk of getting an infection if you try again right away. He said it was best to wait - better safe than sorry, and to let hormones and emotions and cycles straighten out. :shrug: He said that was his recommendation, not "do or die" orders though. My first cycle after MC was longer than usual (by almost 2 weeks), and then regulated back to 28 days. I never did get a positive OPK in that first cycle either (I did them just to see...)

You'll know what is right and best for you...so do what you feel! Lots of hugs and positive thoughts for you!


----------



## Sharris

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well, and welcome Teresa! 

I'm kinda nervous and excited... DH and I got invited to a party tonight... I'm not the partying type were going cuz we know him from back in highschool and its his bday today... So were off and I hope we have fun!


----------



## JJsmom

Laura, thank you for the birthday wishes on Monday. 

Ezza, I have been so busy lately it's unreal! We leave for vacation first thing Sunday morning and I'm going crazy! Work, school, I feel like I never have time! Right now I'm cleaning and cooking and washing clothes to be ready!

Welcome to all the newbies!!!!!! Good luck and baby dust!!! :dust:

Ashley, Sorry for your loss. :hug:

Alexis congrats!!!! That is so awesome!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!!!

OK so I have a question. I looked at when I should be fertile this month and it says next week. My question is this, I thought I was getting some ewcm the other day so I told OH it looks like I'm getting close so we should make sure we bd more. I've never bled while I'm O'ing. I've noticed all day that there was a pink tint after I wiped. Sure enough I have just light pink. Last month it said I should have O'd like the 8th or 9th, so I'm just confused as to when I do O and why I am now having a pink tint when I've never had it before? I tested my cervix and it seems....squishy?? LOL! TMI I know!

edit: while trying to post this and see how everyone was doing, I failed to remember I had ham cooking on the stove and ended up burning it! So much for the ham, egg, and cheese breakfast burritos I'm supposed to make for vacation! LOL!! Guess OH will have to go to the store after I tackle him since I don't know if the pink tint and squishy cervix means fertile. I'll make him not want to go back to the store! LOL!!!


----------



## wannabwatkins

hmmmm....that is a tough question to answer mb wait and see what happens...


----------



## AllisMommy

Hello my loves! Thank you for all the positive love and comments about my little girl! I am so lucky to have some supportive mommies and mommies to be here! :) Thanks again.

I am so exhausted I can barely stay awake, but I took an overnight job at target (Boooo) and I need to sleep during the day and be up at night...so i am trying to keep myself up when all I want to do is sleep :(


----------



## sharonfruit

> OK so I have a question. I looked at when I should be fertile this month and it says next week. My question is this, I thought I was getting some ewcm the other day so I told OH it looks like I'm getting close so we should make sure we bd more. I've never bled while I'm O'ing. I've noticed all day that there was a pink tint after I wiped. Sure enough I have just light pink. Last month it said I should have O'd like the 8th or 9th, so I'm just confused as to when I do O and why I am now having a pink tint when I've never had it before? I tested my cervix and it seems....squishy?? LOL! TMI I know!

There is such a thing as ovulation spotting, so I have heard! xoxo


----------



## TFSGirl

Girls, I received some really really sad news yesterday, but don't want to put it here publicly as it will not serve to be positive for any of you :( I am very sad for a friend of mine today, and no one to talk to about it :(


----------



## JJsmom

:hug: TFS! I'm so sorry about your sad news. :(


----------



## JJsmom

Does anyone know about tattoos during TWW? 

We are going on vacation tomorrow and my little sister just informed me today that my older sis plans on all of us getting tattoos that either match or possibly a puzzle piece that when all three are put together they are complete.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Chances are there aren't enough hormones in your body to affect the tattoo if you're in the TWW, although some people recommend waiting 6 months after your last tattoo to TTC, it's only in case there is a disease or infection that stays dormant for a little while.


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks for your response Alexis. If my sisters get it and I don't they will be questioning me left and right and that's not a road I'm willing to cross right now. My family can be very judgmental and trying to have a child with my OH is something I'm not going to argue about. :winkwink:

With that said, I'm not even sure we'll go through with it as this has been something we talked about the last time we all got together a few years ago and it never happened. But my little sis called and asked if she would need her ss card to get the tattoo. I explained that she is the one with several already and I have none so I'm not the one to ask! LOL!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I don't even know what an SS card is lol.


----------



## TFSGirl

Social Security Card would be my guess. US version of a SIN card.


----------



## Sharris

JJsmom said:


> Thanks for your response Alexis. If my sisters get it and I don't they will be questioning me left and right and that's not a road I'm willing to cross right now. My family can be very judgmental and trying to have a child with my OH is something I'm not going to argue about. :winkwink:
> 
> With that said, I'm not even sure we'll go through with it as this has been something we talked about the last time we all got together a few years ago and it never happened. But my little sis called and asked if she would need her ss card to get the tattoo. I explained that she is the one with several already and I have none so I'm not the one to ask! LOL!

:dohh: lol that's funny she asked you.... 
from my experience it really depends on the shops' rules... most of them only require a valid photo id... but when I got my first tat, I had just turned 18, and didn't have my license yet, I had to use my SS card and I believe my birth certificate :dohh:

that being said, it's your body and your decision... I've heard it's bad to get tats while prego, but I hadn't heard about waiting 6 months... I was looking at tattoo ideas earlier, now I might be looking for a while.. lol I don't want to take any chances since we're still trying :thumbup: I think it's a cute idea for the tats... I wish I had siblings to be able to think about doing that with :winkwink:


tfs :hugs: I'm sorry to hear about your sad news and I hope everything turns out ok... :hugs:

and you're right I believe SS meant social security card.. :winkwink:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm not THAT paranoid about tattoos, so I didn't wait the six months. But there's a billion reasons not to get one during pregnancy and up to 6 weeks postpartum. Some say no during breastfeeding too, but I don't see the harm there other then the normal risks of infections. Any tattoo carries that risk.


----------



## TFSGirl

I personally wouldn't risk getting a tattoo at any time during TTC or TWW. I have tattoos myself and luckily haven't been infected, but my way of thinking is and always has been "why risk it?". It's something you can very easily control. I also would never get one while I was breastfeeding, because while the risk of infection is there with ANY tattoo, the risk of contracting a disease and not being aware of it and thus passing it onto a baby is not always there. I personally didn't even have unprotected sex for 6 months after each of my tattoos and until I came up clean and clear. I can handle giving myself something, but I can't handle giving my partner or my child something.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, everyone feels differently about it. I personally think TWW and BFing are fine, but to each their own opinion on the matter.


----------



## JJsmom

Sorry, yes Alexis SS is Social Security card.

Thank you all for your opinions. I think if they decide to do it then I probably will get it. I'm going on vacation to have fun. We're going to be drinking, riding roller coasters, and maybe riding a zip line. Who knows what else we may do! It's going to be fun and relaxing. Not sure if I have O'd yet or if it will be this coming week. But all I know is I want to have fun and enjoy this vacation! :muaha:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Chelsea my darling is everything ok? I so hope so I pm u on facebook sending loads of live xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hope you're ok Chelsea :(

As for tattoos - they aren't my bag at all! I've got stretch marks though - they're nature's tattoos! 

I like tattoos on other people (sometimes), but not on myself. I always find it funny that some people get them to be so unique, but end up having the same tattoo that is in fashion or that all their friends have! Not saying you guys have done that though!

xxx


----------



## dontworry

My sister and I are getting matching tattoos soon, too! I love the idea and think you'll be just fine getting one. :)


----------



## TFSGirl

Lol Lizzie, yeah tattoos aren't quite so unique at all anymore, no matter what you get haha. The two that I have that you can see are definitely conversation starters though. I didn't realize how many people would ask about them when I got them.

Erin, thanks for your message and your support, love! You're so sweet!

Jess, thanks for checking in on me xoxo

All you ladies are amazing, thank you!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

12dpo for me...tested...BFN! :growlmad: Guessing all of these symptoms are related to AF...though some are new. Maybe I'm just imagining things! :shrug:


----------



## Sharris

:hugs: pinkie....

Today is gonna be a good day.... It's my best friend's sons first birthday... It feels like I was talking to her belly yesterday!!!! 

Hope you ladies have a great weekend!!


----------



## Laura91

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekends :flower:

AFM - tested yesterday = BFN :roll: I was only 9dpo though :haha:

How is everyone? x


----------



## flapjack10

BORED in work! 3dpo! :coffee:

Apart from that I'm good!:haha:


----------



## Laura91

Yay for another 2WW-er :dance:

Ugh, I know the feeling about bored in work though :coffee: < This is me, although instead of papers in my left hand it's Rich Teas :haha: x


----------



## flapjack10

I'm so jealous you have Rich Teas! They are my favourite!

I've just had a banana... it just ain't the same! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Laura91

:haha: I rang my mum at 9pm last night, it went something like this..
Me: "haven't heard from you today, you ok?" (normally speak every day)
Mum: "i'm good, just on the way back from cleethorpes, went for fish & chips for tea" (yes they do this sometimes :haha:)
Me: "oh, so you're in the car still?"
Mum: "yes... what do you want? You didn't ring me just to see how I was did you.."
Me: "Not exactly.. Tesco's is shut and I really want some biscuits to dunk in my tea" :rofl:
Mum: "I knew it. I'll be round in 10 minutes, get the kettle on"

She's a good mum! She fetched me rich teas, choc digestives and a bag of jellies :hugs: x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sorry about the BFN Laura...it's early still, and your symptoms are right on!! FX! :dust:


----------



## Laura91

It's official. The birds are torturing me today :cry:

In the last 4 hours:
1 has flown into my bedroom window this morning
1 was dead on the doorstep at work (took me 10mins to get the courage to get close enough to the door to unlock it :dohh:)
1 has just flown into the office window and now it's sat outside on the floor chirping..

Why do they hate me so much?! :haha:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Bahahaha Laura omg I'm so sorry I'm laughing my ass off at the birds that r attracted to....maybe its a sign like dogs know ur duffed or something fingers crossed and bless ur mum buying u all those yummy treats.... All this talk of tea ales me want one .... I just had yummy carrot cake with cream chees icing and I'm watching 'Dark Knight' why did good old heath have to die he is so awesome 

Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Awwww your Mum sounds lovely! 

As for those birds, it sounds like something from the film _The Birds_ :argh: Scary! :haha:

Carrot cake - You're killing me here! :haha:

I know, Heath was boss I was watching _10 Things I Hate About You_ the other day. I saw a pic of Michelle Williams, Jason Segel and Matilda in the paper, Matilda looks the spit of Heath Ledger.

xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Laura> bwaaahahahaha omg birds DO torture you lmao that is too funny! I am also an attraction for birds, and bats actually. There was about a year where EVERYWHERE I went there were bats!! 3 in 3 different shopping malls, and 4 in my mothers house each a different time that I was visiting. She has never had one when I haven't been there and not since that one year either. It was like they were truly looking for me. I have also been physically attacked by 2 birds; one flew into my head because I was sitting at a picnic bench too close to its nest and it was pecking at my head and flapping it's wings against me, and the other one pecked at my ankles while I was hiking once. Oh dear lol.
And yes your mum sounds wonderful! :) if my mum lived closer to me she'd do that kind of thing :) she still comes to visit and see me quite often regardless :)

Who said carrot cake!!? I want carrot cake, omg!!

Been up the entire night with step daughter, poor little love.


----------



## Laura91

Omg I would of freaked out if a bird started attacking me! I freak out if they come within 10 meters of me :rofl:!!

Hope your step daughter's feeling better too :hugs: xx


----------



## Boozlebub

That is funny about the birds!

Afm we are at the in laws summer house after a 12 hr drive, their main house is 100metres from ours for me to discover they are not actually here except tomorrow for one day! So itis just the BIL and his family who live only 50 metres from us back home! Urgh!

Af still not arrived, tested friday BFN, having period pains since friday but still nothing! Been starving all day today even after my huge lunch! What is going on!!??

hope everybody is ok! Xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

OMG. My manager just uploaded a picture of himself topless on FB. *sniffle* He gets prettier? *drool* I'm a terrible person; but he needs to stop being so pretty. Haha. Anyone else have a major work crush, or am I just creepy? XD

BABY DUST GIRLS! DUST FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## pops23

Happy 34 weeks Alex, can't believe how far along you are, amazing!! xxx


----------



## joo

Happy 34 Weeks Alex! X

Just started crying - cowboy builders was so sad! can't believe I cried though :haha:


----------



## Boozlebub

Happy 34 weeks Alex! Not long till your be able to meet your little girl :)!


----------



## JJsmom

Happy 34 weeks Alexis!!

AFM, I was spotting and it turns out I guess I've started AF again??? From my understanding I should have O'd late last week to this week but here I sit full blown AF and I started on the 26th last month. I'm so confused why 11 days after finishing AF as to why I started again..... and while on vacation!!! It isn't normal either... Normally my first 2 days are the worst! This time I was really light the first 3 days and last night/today have been slightly heavier. Not sure if I'll ever get back to normal! I think my body is doing this to me on purpose!!!! It was always normal until we started NTNP! Go figure!!!


----------



## misspriss

I am one day late, tested yesterday and it was a BFN though. Probably won't get to test again until Wednesday if the :witch: hasn't shown. I want to test tomorrow morning but I don't see myself getting a test tonight. *sigh*


----------



## Boozlebub

Af started with a vengeance today! Well onto next month!


----------



## AllisMommy

Hello ladies, I read through everyone posts, but forgot to multi-quote and Im too tired to go back. LOL.

Topic of tattoos. I have some...never did while pg or breast feeding as I am with the "why risk it" group. However, I have friends that did it, and seem to be fine! As far as the 2ww, I am more on the fence of...you don't know your pg...so I am not as overly cautious as some of the mommies. However, I would be very cautious of where I was going for the tattoo, do my research and make sure everything is done overly sterilly. (lmao that is totally not a word.)

Where are my girlies at? Anyone up to chat tonight??

As for me...I'm extremely tired, heartburn like crazy, moody, and having hot flashes. Gotta love it. 9dpo today and had a big dip in temp today.... Again, wasnt really trying at all, but was mainly temping to see if I would have a normal cycle after my angel baby last month...


----------



## Sharris

sorry for your loss allismommy:hugs:


----------



## Laura91

11DPO today...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=441465&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1342512998https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=441467&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1342513278
(Bigger pics in my journal)​


----------



## Laura91

Boozlebub - Sorry AF came x

Alex - Happy 34 weeks! x

misspriss - Good luck for your testing! :dust: x

Allismommy - Good luck :dust: x

How is everyone? x


----------



## flapjack10

JJsmom said:


> AFM, I was spotting and it turns out I guess I've started AF again??? From my understanding I should have O'd late last week to this week but here I sit full blown AF and I started on the 26th last month. I'm so confused why 11 days after finishing AF as to why I started again..... and while on vacation!!! It isn't normal either... Normally my first 2 days are the worst! This time I was really light the first 3 days and last night/today have been slightly heavier. Not sure if I'll ever get back to normal! I think my body is doing this to me on purpose!!!! It was always normal until we started NTNP! Go figure!!!

:hugs: Hope your body gets it's act together soon! 



misspriss said:


> I am one day late, tested yesterday and it was a BFN though. Probably won't get to test again until Wednesday if the :witch: hasn't shown. I want to test tomorrow morning but I don't see myself getting a test tonight. *sigh*

Good luck hun! FX :dust:



Boozlebub said:


> Af started with a vengeance today! Well onto next month!

Sorry hun! :hugs:

Allismommy - Hope you're ok hun :hugs2:


LAURA I HAVE POSTED ON YOUR JOURNAL AND I TOTALLY SEE THAT LINE!:happydance:


----------



## Laura91

Looks like my prediction was right :thumbup: Will do a FRER tomorrow morning to make sure nothing disappears [-o&lt;

Although I have to say, i'm so tempted to go and buy one on my lunch and hold my pee for the next 4 hours :haha: x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG LAURA!!!!!! ive just been on your journal... its a BFP alright !!!! go and get a FRER on your lunch and post it from the looo .... do it do it do it!!!

i will bully you into it hahahaha

CONGRATS my princess... best news in ages and yes indeed prediction was SPOT ON!!

woot toot love ya guts...

hope everyone else is good

im off to the hosp tomoz for my checkups and hopefully i will get loads more info on the old delivery .... etc.... 

love you all mwa mwa xxoxoxoxo


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe I'm going to second that emotion - if you go on lunch then dooooo it! :thumbup:

GL tomorrow Erin! It's really happening now! 

:D


----------



## Smile181c

Get a FRER at lunch! xx


----------



## Laura91

Would a FRER pick it up enough though with it not being FMU? How long do I have to hold for? :haha: x


----------



## Laura91

OMG check out my tickers!

I have been trying for 11 months exactly today and i'm 11dpo - must be a lucky sign :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

As if your prediction was right! I never believed them things! I got my palm read this weekend and she didnt say I was pregnant (I was wearing a big coat) but she said I am lacking iron.. wierd x


----------



## Laura91

I only did it for a bit of fun really. Maybe the OPKs helped a little though :haha: What a weird thing to say (the iron thing) Are you lacking iron? :haha: x


----------



## mrsswaffer

:sick: I've been signed off work this week with sickness, girls. This little baby is really making me suffer!!


----------



## flapjack10

Spooky! 


You need to hold the wee at least 4 hours and not drink much, if anything!

FRERs are reportedly 15miu, but can be more sensitive apparently. If you had a line like that on an IC it should deffo show up on a FRER!


xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I dont know if I'm lacking iron, I'm getting my bloods done next Tuesday. But I think generally all pregnant women lack iron a bit, because baby takes it all. and I have been really tired lately so when she said it I was like ohhhhh yeeeaaah. But then that could just be because I am approaching 3rd tri and energy levels are decreasing... x


----------



## flapjack10

Awww hope you feel better soon MrsS ! :awww:


xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry you're feeling so rubbish mrss!

Shar, could well be your iron levels, make sure they check you cause I went for weeks being fobbed off by the midwives before having a blood test and figuring out I was anemic! I'm now on 200mg of ferrous sulphate twice a day! :dohh:

Laura, it'll show on a FRER babe. I did a test in the am and got a mega faint pos then brought a FRER at like 4pm and it was much darker!


----------



## TFSGirl

OMG LAURA!!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!! I can even see it on this little one on the comp!!! PLEASE do an FRER!! I did an FRER at 10 DPO and it wasn't FMU, it was like 4th pee of the day lol and I got a pretty damn certain BFP! :) The one I did the next day was also not FMU and it was darker. DO IT!!! :dance:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:thumbup: Laura!


----------



## TFSGirl

A girl just walked into the building and all I can smell is 800 pounds of fruity perfume...


----------



## Laura91

1) 8.15am IC 
2) 12.45pm FRER
 



Attached Files:







IMG00501-20120717-0919.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG00505-20120717-1245.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pops23

Laura!!!! I 100 million % see a line!! congratulations!!!! BFP BFP! whooop

I am so so so thrilled for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

:D


----------



## JJsmom

FJ, Thanks. I certainly hope my body figures itself out too! I told my little sister yesterday that I was upset because I was just on it and now I have to be on it again during vacation. Her first question was....are you pregnant? She is the only one in my family that knows we're NTNP but haven't said anything to her in the last few months. So I guess I can take another test when I get home but I really don't think I am.

Laura - OMG!!! A huge congrats!!!!! I saw the line on the little pic you posted earlier before I got to read the newest one with the FRER!!!


----------



## Boozlebub

Yay Laura!! Congrats! Mega fantastic news! So happy for you!!

Sitting in the scorching sun in southern finland contemplating going for a swim, makes up a little bit for af coming, that and we went for a walk along the beach front and stopped for a mister whippy!! Feeling a little better, except that cramps are painful!

Got all DH's fam heree, so a 3 yr old, 8 month old and 3 month old to keep me occupied!

Once again laur! Mega happy for you! :) xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Omg look at that line! No denying it hun you are properly duffed!! :yipee:


----------



## Laura91

Thank you ladies :flower:

By the way *1,000th post*! :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Woo! Milestones all round :D X


----------



## flapjack10

Yay!


----------



## Laura91

Quick question, T wants to know when he can tell his parents.. When did all you ladies tell yours? xx


----------



## Smile181c

I told my mum straight away, but Matt told his mum when I was about 5/6 weeks along I think x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:thumbup: :hugs: Laura!


----------



## TFSGirl

lol, I told my dad the day I did my first FRER and my mom the next day... :wacko: oops. We told OH's parents after our dating ultrasound, which we had at 8 weeks, so probably told them at 9-10 weeks I think.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Laura, congratulations!! We were planning to tell our parents at 12 weeks. Though, because my dad lives in a different country, and I wanted to tell him face-to-face, we told him last week (at 7 weeks 1 day). Now that I've been signed off with sickness this week, we'll probably tell DH's parents and my mum at some point this week so that we don't have to hide the fact that I'm so sick!! :p We were at DH's parents' house on Sunday, and I was vomiting there. My MIL said, "You haven't got something to tell us, have you?" So, we think they might suspect. I put it down to food poisoning and tiredness.


----------



## Laura91

Thanks girls, think I might let him tell his parents this weekend after i've had chance to do another couple of FRERs :haha: Knowing T though he's probably already told them :roll: He seriously cannot keep a secret!

I feel like I shouldn't be telling people as I still don't feel like it's real :dohh:

Although for the third day in a row i've got major heartburn, something i've not had since losing weight :growlmad: x


----------



## Smile181c

Get used to that! 

I still get it really bad :(


----------



## AllisMommy

Congratulations Laura!!

I told my mom a couple weeks after I found out, and we told my ex mil after our first ultrasound. 

I am happpppy for you!!! Maybe you started us 2ww'ers off with a good start!!

I am 9dpo and hoping for BFP. I don't know when I want to test yet!!! lol


----------



## AllisMommy

Laura91 said:


> Thanks girls, think I might let him tell his parents this weekend after i've had chance to do another couple of FRERs :haha: Knowing T though he's probably already told them :roll: He seriously cannot keep a secret!
> 
> I feel like I shouldn't be telling people as I still don't feel like it's real :dohh:
> 
> Although for the third day in a row i've got major heartburn, something i've not had since losing weight :growlmad: x

I took probably 12 tests to make myself feel like I was pg and it still didnt feel real until after the dating US.


----------



## flapjack10

How funny is this! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5QJBVRgI9w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## AllisMommy

omg lmao right now flap!


----------



## flapjack10

I wish my cat was that independent! She's SO clingy it's unreal!

xxx


----------



## AllisMommy

I love that Kitty!


----------



## sharonfruit

Too funny!!!


----------



## misspriss

My cats open the door when I am in there, just to make sure I'm okay I'm sure...

Still no sign of the :witch:, going to the store today I guess I'll pick up some tests.


----------



## AllisMommy

Gums are sore and bleeding:( Wondering if this is a good sign? Haven't experienced it bfore.

10 dpo tomorrow..Im scared to POAS.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh im so excited LAURA!!!! yippeeeeee

omg lizzy that cat is so damn cute!!

Ashley omg i hope Laura started off the next rush of BFPS>....... best of luck my pretty

and to all the other girls annie you too im pretty sure yours is brewing big and STRONG!!

best of luck MISS PRISS keep us posted fingers crossed

dust all round xooxox

had my check up this morn... down to weekly visits ... BP still high but nothing that they are super coneerned about today thankgod coz i didnt want preggas daycare today gotta pick up the inlaws this arvo and cant be late.

hope all is well XOXOXO


----------



## AllisMommy

Ezza BUB1 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh im so excited LAURA!!!! yippeeeeee
> 
> omg lizzy that cat is so damn cute!!
> 
> Ashley omg i hope Laura started off the next rush of BFPS>....... best of luck my pretty
> 
> and to all the other girls annie you too im pretty sure yours is brewing big and STRONG!!
> 
> best of luck MISS PRISS keep us posted fingers crossed
> 
> dust all round xooxox
> 
> had my check up this morn... down to weekly visits ... BP still high but nothing that they are super coneerned about today thankgod coz i didnt want preggas daycare today gotta pick up the inlaws this arvo and cant be late.
> 
> hope all is well XOXOXO

Erin...You are always so positive I love it. I totally want to come to Australia and see you lol! I have a friend that lives here in NY now with me, she is an Aussie..I always tell her how much i love her accent..lol

I am totally hoping I can get lucky two cycles in a row!! and I am praying so hard that if I am, it is STICKY this time!!

I've peed 3 times in the last hour....hmmmm. lol


----------



## Ezza BUB1

AllisMommy said:


> Ezza BUB1 said:
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh im so excited LAURA!!!! yippeeeeee
> 
> omg lizzy that cat is so damn cute!!
> 
> Ashley omg i hope Laura started off the next rush of BFPS>....... best of luck my pretty
> 
> and to all the other girls annie you too im pretty sure yours is brewing big and STRONG!!
> 
> best of luck MISS PRISS keep us posted fingers crossed
> 
> dust all round xooxox
> 
> had my check up this morn... down to weekly visits ... BP still high but nothing that they are super coneerned about today thankgod coz i didnt want preggas daycare today gotta pick up the inlaws this arvo and cant be late.
> 
> hope all is well XOXOXO
> 
> Erin...You are always so positive I love it. I totally want to come to Australia and see you lol! I have a friend that lives here in NY now with me, she is an Aussie..I always tell her how much i love her accent..lol
> 
> I am totally hoping I can get lucky two cycles in a row!! and I am praying so hard that if I am, it is STICKY this time!!
> 
> I've peed 3 times in the last hour....hmmmm. lolClick to expand...

ASH omg come play in aussie land with me ... do it!!! i cant wait for our USA trip NEW YORK is def on the cards.... ive always wanted to go there....so its big on our list. and we should be going there sometime soon once lil princess is a bit older.. like 1 or something WOOT TOOT.... we were gonna come in jan feb but i thought it was a super long trip to do with a newborn so let her grow a lil first!! so we shall def be catching up my love!!! FOR SURE!

good old aussie accent hahaha some ppl just laugh but its alright! 

i am so hoping you get 2 lucky cycles in a rown and this one fully STICKS and then you get a RAINBOW baby YAHOOOO!!!! 

peeing loads is a wicked symptom so fingers crossed me sweetness. PMA all the way xoxoxo


----------



## AllisMommy

Erin you are too cute! YES come to USA and NY! Ill give you a personal tour of all the cool spots in NYC. 

I am hoping it's sticky.

How's your baby belly doing? Is she kicking you?? Oh how I miss that feeling!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

ill be there in a HEARTBEAT babe!! and yes please to all the cool places in NYC (oooh i love saying that it sounds so cool NYC) 

my lil kung fu fighter is going nuts lately ... i love it so much its FUN!! reminds me she is there which is nice 

HERES to SUPER DUPER StiCKY BEAN!!!!

xoxox


----------



## AllisMommy

Ezza BUB1 said:


> ill be there in a HEARTBEAT babe!! and yes please to all the cool places in NYC (oooh i love saying that it sounds so cool NYC)
> 
> my lil kung fu fighter is going nuts lately ... i love it so much its FUN!! reminds me she is there which is nice
> 
> HERES to SUPER DUPER StiCKY BEAN!!!!
> 
> xoxox

I used to love feeling alli move. I remember I was sitting in the doc office at 38 weeks..and literally my belly went into the chair next to me, she moved that much!!! lol. I also enjoyed when she got the hiccups. Cutest thing ever. It got on the nerves a little bit, especially when I was at work..but oh how i miss it!

Yes NYC... we will run it! lol


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I love Aussie accents! I listen to Jason Ellis every day on the radio...he's an Aussie, was a pro skateboarder. Love him!

Americans have boring "accents"...though I don't think we even really have an accent...? It's just too plain to be classified an accent! I sound VERY Midwestern...!


----------



## AllisMommy

xopiinkiieox said:


> I love Aussie accents! I listen to Jason Ellis every day on the radio...he's an Aussie, was a pro skateboarder. Love him!
> 
> Americans have boring "accents"...though I don't think we even really have an accent...? It's just too plain to be classified an accent! I sound VERY Midwestern...!

"I sound very midwestern." That's an accent my dear!! lol

New Yorkers make fun of me because I am from California and refer to things like a highway as a freeway...lol


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Here, it's an interstate!! :0)

And my Midwestern accent is just BO-RING! Can't be classified as an accent if it's ugly sounding and no fun! :haha: My great grandma came to the states from England when she was a teenager...so, I have lots of family in the UK still. When my gram and I visited, they were cracking up at me because I tend to pick up accents quickly, so actually sounded like a half Brit by the time I left! I even picked up their slang...I felt like an ass, as it really wasn't intentional but might have seemed like I was mocking them! :dohh:


----------



## AllisMommy

Lol that's too cute.
I have found myself picking up a NY accent occasionally. I sound like a valley girl from Brooklynn! lmao


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG you 2 are cracking me UP!!! i love American accents and they are all so different wherever your actually from ... i just sound OCCA hahaha yes your gonna ask wats does occa sound like... well..... occa to me is BOGAN sounding and all aussies soudn somewhat bogan hahaha but well mine is maybe not so bogan as your ACTUAL bogans hahahaah..... HG help me out here wat does occa mean??

found this ......
The correct spelling is "ocker" or "okker". According to the Macquarie Dictionary, the authoritative guide to Australian English, an ocker is:
1. the archetypal uncultivated Australian working man.
2. a boorish, uncouth, chauvinistic Australian.
3. an Australian male displaying qualities considered to be typically Australian, as good humour, helpfulness, and resourcefulness.

i guess its not bogan ... just typically slang and well everything has an abbreviation here in OZ so .....its any wonder ppl say ENGLISH language is the hardest to understand ... tis funny 

plus read this this is classic and so true
 



Attached Files:







532233_10151884863195562_1013290516_n.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AllisMommy

Ezza BUB1 said:


> OMG you 2 are cracking me UP!!! i love American accents and they are all so different wherever your actually from ... i just sound OCCA hahaha yes your gonna ask wats does occa sound like... well..... occa to me is BOGAN sounding and all aussies soudn somewhat bogan hahaha but well mine is maybe not so bogan as your ACTUAL bogans hahahaah..... HG help me out here wat does occa mean??
> 
> found this ......
> The correct spelling is "ocker" or "okker". According to the Macquarie Dictionary, the authoritative guide to Australian English, an ocker is:
> 1. the archetypal uncultivated Australian working man.
> 2. a boorish, uncouth, chauvinistic Australian.
> 3. an Australian male displaying qualities considered to be typically Australian, as good humour, helpfulness, and resourcefulness.
> 
> i guess its not bogan ... just typically slang and well everything has an abbreviation here in OZ so .....its any wonder ppl say ENGLISH language is the hardest to understand ... tis funny
> 
> plus read this this is classic and so true

You're too cute LOL.

I totally know what you are referring too, cuase of my Aussie friend. 
English is seriously the toughest language to learn. Mainly because there are so many words that mean the same thing, and the pluralizations etc...
Let me tell you something that is even harder for me to learn..

the stupid metric system. Since we are not taught the metric system really in school...I am having one hell of a time working in the hospital LOL, because the hospital is all on metric system etc...

why can't it just be easy? but then would it be as interesting?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Ellis says a "bogan" is what we would call "country." Dows that make sense?? :haha:

How in the hell do we all speak "English," but use so many different expressions?! My favorites...Erin's "love ya guts," "wee" and "loo" instead of "pee" and "bathroom," "holiday" instead of "vacation," "proper" instead of "cute" or "neat."

What do we say that's weird to you Erin??

It's a wonder we understand each other at all!!

:rofl:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

The metric systeas should be easier than ours...all based on 10s! It's just weird to us because compared to our way of measuring, it's jacked up!

:rofl:


----------



## AllisMommy

It's so cute her wording. I do love how Erin says "wee" and "proper" and "duffed" 

Love it!

How is it...1030pm right now, I have been up for 12 hours, and I am fighting to keep my eyes open.. :yawn:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

bahahahahaha, metric system is EASY ... you guys are abnormal .... it even says it right here: WIKIPEDIA :The United States is the only industrialized country that does not use the metric system as its official system of measurement, although the metric system has been officially sanctioned for use there since 1866. doesnt officially say your weird i say so hhahaha just joking!!

agreed though why cant it be easy.... i have no idea wat pounds equals to etc... i do know that 7-8pounds size baby is quite normal but NO IDEA wat it is in KG which would make it so much easier

Bogan yes i guesss is wat you would call 'Country' ..... bogna to me is a deadbeat .... complete and utter dropkick hahaha..... but it can mean that they are just a bit left of centre.... most ppl would say bogans are typically from whoop whoop (far far away) hahaha

oh gosh so many expressions..... um yes you guys use interstate and freeway .. we just use motorway or highway 

this is funny : (7) Spelling/pronunciation of words and slang. Words are spelled here as they do in England. For instance honors vs. honours. I know I have been here a long time because I am staring to look at the American spelling of words and thinking that they arent spelled correctly. I am also starting to spell words in proper English as well. As mentioned before, I am in a heap of trouble when I get back. Also, I could go on and on over all of the abbreviations Aussies use. They like to shorten a word and put an o or ie at the end of it. To list a few: Salvo (salvation sarmy), Povo (poverty), pressie (presents), chrissie (Christmas), Maccas (Mc Donalds), Sunnies (sunglasses), cozzies (swim costume), uni (university) and so on and so on. Other words that sometimes throw me are docket for a receipt and serviette for a napkin. I have also learned some great insulting slang such as calling something shithouse if it sucks or telling someone to take a can of cement and harden the f### up if they are being a pansy.

you guys still use GALLON for petrol ... we use cents per LITRE!! we have a rugby league start here called 'petero civoniceva' and its pronounced like your saying 'PETROL 7CENTS A LITRE' hahaha so thats his nickname 

OMG 'Bleachers' thats a funny one ... we just use grand stand 
oh and your whole school/College thing... we go to primary school, then High School, then tertiary education is either TAFE or UNI (university) ... you guys have crazy names... softmore, juniors and COLLEGE is your tertiary right??

omg i could go on and on and on wat is a Softmore by the way?


----------



## AllisMommy

1kg=2.2 lbs. lol. So for example...on my scale it says I weigh 134lbs. But if I were in the hospital ... to convert it... (if you dont have a scale that doesnt auto convert which we always do) you would take 134 then divide by 2.2 to equal kg. So I guess I would weigh approx 61 kilos. lol. Inches and meters and all that gets so confusing.

Softmore? Do you mean Sophmore? as in someone who is in 10th grade in highschool?

At the Yankee stadium they have Grand Stand (higher priced tickets) AND bleachers (Cheaper tickets..) haha

I am guessing petrol = gasoline/fuel? lol


----------



## xopiinkiieox

We have elementary school, junior high, high school, college (undergrad and grad school). In high school and undergrad college, first year students are freshman, second year are sophomores, third year are juniors, and fourth year are seniors. If it takes an extra year, we use the slang term "super senior." :thumbup:

Maccas...?! :haha: So odd! We refer to it here as Mickey D's sometimes. And call Wal-Mart "Wally World." :shrug: I say pressie for present sometimes...also use "probs" for "probably" and "adorbs" for "adorable." DH says those are annoying slang and hates them!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

At a Cubs game, the bleachers are actual bleachers, but are famous for being where the young and drunk fans sit...as well as hardcore fans!


----------



## Sharris

Congrats Laura!!!! :happydance:

Flapjack i love that video! We got a new kitten the other day, and he follows me all over the house... even in there! lol!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

HA lil miss SMARTY PANTS!!! your a skinny mini.... i weighed myself today.. ive gone up now a wee bit more.... 85.05kgs still havent put a great deal of weight on since i was already a chubbs ... hahahaa since 9 weeks i have put on 10.05kgs .. so more than i had last time .... ive put on like 5kgs in the last few weeks woot toot (first time ive ever been happy to put on weight)

yeah i dont get the whole inches and centimeters crap.... too hard to convert.. thats wat google is for right

now yes i meant sophmore... haha didnt know that was how it was spelt 

bleachers are the cheapies i see .... nice 

and yes i meant GAS/FUEL ... see theres another one thats different .. we do use fuel soemtimes though 

hahah this is FUN ... imagine all the UK girls coming on here soon they will be liek WAT!!!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

yeah man the whole freshman thing .... and so on gets me ... i ddint know where each were placed

its definatly MACCAS.. thats the best term for sure ... in fact im starving and thing thats wat i will enjoy for lunch 

ha i think every uses TOTZ for totally right??

and hahaha heres one for the UK girls ... SUPPER .. wat the hell.... i call it DESSERT!! ..... so you have Breaky, Lunch, Dinner (TEA is a drink) and then DESSERT YUMMY


----------



## AllisMommy

Ezza BUB1 said:


> HA lil miss SMARTY PANTS!!! your a skinny mini.... i weighed myself today.. ive gone up now a wee bit more.... 85.05kgs still havent put a great deal of weight on since i was already a chubbs ... hahahaa since 9 weeks i have put on 10.05kgs .. so more than i had last time .... ive put on like 5kgs in the last few weeks woot toot (first time ive ever been happy to put on weight)
> 
> yeah i dont get the whole inches and centimeters crap.... too hard to convert.. thats wat google is for right
> 
> now yes i meant sophmore... haha didnt know that was how it was spelt
> 
> bleachers are the cheapies i see .... nice
> 
> and yes i meant GAS/FUEL ... see theres another one thats different .. we do use fuel soemtimes though
> 
> hahah this is FUN ... imagine all the UK girls coming on here soon they will be liek WAT!!!!

Skinny Minni? I think not!! I have lost 18lbs in the last month :(...But I feel so bloated, I wouldnt doubt if I gained a bit back. lol. 

Googles good for conversions..but its hard to tell a patient.."hang on a sec, let me check google.." lmfao... and google search is not allowed on nursing tests haha.

When I hear Petrol, I think Petroleum Jelly...:blush:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

And you all say "reckon" a lot...Aussie and UK. Here, that's a bumpkin (BOGAN) thing to say! :rofl:

Oh!!! I also love "daft" and "lost your plot"!!!!!'


----------



## AllisMommy

My daughter screams out the car window "DONALDS!!" when we pass a McDonalds. Her Papa takes her to Donald's sometimes for a "Chicky nugget happy meal and a shake." lmao. 

I don't do fast food for her, thats a Mimi and Papa thing. lol OH and I cook for her. Which mind you...a 2 year old is freakin picky ladies!!!! I make a nice dinner and put it in front of her and she doesnt even taste it and says.."i dont like mommy...i want mac n cheese." lol


----------



## xopiinkiieox

We have breakfast, lunch, dinner, and dessert. Tea is a drink as well, and supper is a bogan way to say dinner! :haha:

We also have brunch!


----------



## AllisMommy

And Erin .... It's Freshman (9th grade) Sophmore (10th grade) Junior (11grade) Senior (12th grade) Although it differs state to state. In cali where I grew up, elementary school was k-6, middle school 7 and 8 and highschool 9-12. In NY, its elementary school k-5, middle 6-8 and high school 9-12...so weird


----------



## AllisMommy

xopiinkiieox said:


> We have breakfast, lunch, dinner, and dessert. Tea is a drink as well, and supper is a bogan way to say dinner! :haha:
> 
> We also have brunch!

Thats because we are a bunch of fatties!! Sometimes we have breakfast lunch dinner dessert and 4th meal (after 2am) at taco bell. lmfao


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I did elementary K-6, junior high 7-9, and high school 10-12!


----------



## AllisMommy

xopiinkiieox said:


> I did elementary K-6, junior high 7-9, and high school 10-12!

see, so weird. dang midwesterners! lmao.

We all have to be different across the country...in our own unique waysss.

Can I just say I am so tired of hearing about the election? Its either on at my house, on at parents house, or on at a business. TIRED of hearing about Obama promises this...Romney this... OVER it. Get on with it so you can break some promises to your people!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

awesome im gettin down with the lingo .... how cute that your lil one calls it DOnalds i love it..

to me supper sounds like really old ppl saying they are having dinner ehehehe

i reckon .... thats a good one ...we do say it alot hahaha

we do brunch too... and also a nice midnight snack ... after a big night out .. is usuallly KEBABS but like the ones in a tortilla wrap ... with chicken or doner meat (wat the hell is DONER) did someone donate their meat to eat hahaha.... im guessing its a bunch of all the bits and bones etc made into mean hahaha.... or a good old NEW YORK SLICE PIZZA (its a brand of pizza always open like a kebab shop in the middle of the night near all the nightclubs 

im off girls STARVING ....MACCAS here i COME
oxoxo


----------



## AllisMommy

Ouchie... :( Sharp pain on left side :(


----------



## AllisMommy

Ezza BUB1 said:


> awesome im gettin down with the lingo .... how cute that your lil one calls it DOnalds i love it..
> 
> to me supper sounds like really old ppl saying they are having dinner ehehehe
> 
> i reckon .... thats a good one ...we do say it alot hahaha
> 
> we do brunch too... and also a nice midnight snack ... after a big night out .. is usuallly KEBABS but like the ones in a tortilla wrap ... with chicken or doner meat (wat the hell is DONER) did someone donate their meat to eat hahaha.... im guessing its a bunch of all the bits and bones etc made into mean hahaha.... or a good old NEW YORK SLICE PIZZA (its a brand of pizza always open like a kebab shop in the middle of the night near all the nightclubs
> 
> im off girls STARVING ....MACCAS here i COME
> oxoxo

sUPPER REMINDS ME OF OLD PEOPLE TOO!! OR LIKE...little house on the prairie or something..
Bring me back some chickey nuggets!!!

I love how they have "New York Slice Pizza" in Australia.. WTH? lol! hahahaha

Have a great night erin..love ya! Off to bed myself as I can't keep my eyes open!!!!! I am thinking a test may be in order tomorrow...hmmmmmm


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Bed for me too!! AF feels like she might visit tonight...always when I'm asleep! :shrug:

Love you Erinnnnn!!


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG LAURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is amazing!!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Congratulations beautiful! :)


----------



## dontworry

YAAAAAY, Laura!! Oh my god that is such good news!!

Is there anyone else I have forgotten with a BFP?? Please tell me!


----------



## Sharris

this is our new kitten Garfield.. don't let this pic fool you, he's a little fireball! 
 



Attached Files:







169602_10150919894392665_812147408_o.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hit Girl

Holy hell Sharris, I NEED to snuggle your kitty! :blush:


----------



## flapjack10

Chit chatty ladies! :flower:

That kitty cat is soooo cute and yay more gingers in the world!

I think UK/Aussie slang are really similar. We're used to Aussie slang because of popular programmes here like _Neighbours, Home and Away, Kath and Kim, Summer Heights High, Heartbreak High_ and films like _Muriel's Wedding, Strictly Ballroom_ etc! 

I love bogan! I loved ranga when I first heard it - it had me in stitches and povo too :haha:

xxx


----------



## Laura91

Omg *FJ* that cat video is so funny! Maybe a tad scary though too :haha: Ooh also.. "_That kitty cat is soooo cute and yay more gingers in the world!"_ = i'm also helping with the ginger population now :thumbup: Or as T says "auburn" :dohh:

Good luck for testing *Allismommy*!

I loved all the different accent/slang/wording :thumbup: Where i'm from *Erin* we have:
breakfast, dinner, tea and then if we get hungry at like 8-9pm we have supper (generally a sarny or something) - greedy Yorkshire people! :haha:

How is everyone? xx


----------



## flapjack10

I know that cat video reminds me of the Cravendale advert! What if cats had thumbs lol.

For those who don't know it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6CcxJQq1x8


----------



## TFSGirl

Phew, took me a while to read through this.

I am sick sick sick ladies :( I don't know why I came to work. There is also a weird guy working here who keeps looking at me. He is on modified duties too from having torn his ACL and MCL, so I will be stuck with him for a while. He keeps yapping at me like "what do you do around here, what are we supposed to do?" and I'm like "Go ask someone who knows! I just answer phones!" then he tries to get me to leave my post so he can take it over. No friggin' chance dude! I have a computer here. He's weird and annoying me. 

Anyway I have thrown up 4 times today :( I feel like right hell. I want to be in on the fun that is going on. I need a nap and be happy again lol


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sorry you're sick Chelsea! :0( That's no fun at all...you need to be in bed woman!!

I am boring and have nothing to report. :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

I think you should be at home Chelsea! :(

I have some serious news to report: :bunny: That is all.


----------



## Laura91

I love the cravendale advert *FJ* :haha:! I also love the bunny :thumbup:

Glad SD is a little better *Chels*, hope this isn't the beginning of SS being the same :hugs: I bet you're exhausted!

I'm still sending you lots of :dust: *Annie*!!

Today could not go any slower :dohh: Still waiting for the stupid midwife to call me back :coffee: I'm soooo tired today, to be fair I was yesterday too.. from 7pm I couldn't stop yawning :roll: I need my bed :sleep:

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hope T is looking after you in the evening!

I'm still so happy for you! I hope we can be bump buddies... FX!

xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

I think I should be at home too. Just ran through a very crowded gym to throw up in the ladies' washroom.... and my supervisor was told by another colleague that I should go home, and his response was "It's only morning sickness" .... :wacko: Ummm, how do YOU know what it is??


----------



## flapjack10

Oh wow, that seven years he spent at medical school and the three years nursing training and then the postgraduate midwifery course have really come in useful for him!

"JUST" MS? "JUST" So then it's nothing to have MS and life goes on? What a prick.

Nevermind the fact it's most likely NOT MS due to you being 27 weeks!

:grr:


----------



## Smile181c

JUST morning sickness at 27 weeks? And even if it was MS - that doesn't mean you should stay at work and deal with it! xx


----------



## Laura91

Eeek I hope so too *FJ* :hugs: How long till you test?!
Here's some :dust: to top you up! xx

What an arse! Definitely something a male would say :roll: I think it's a good job men don't have to be pregnant :haha:

T already started with the "so does this mean no more sex then?" I was like :saywhat: and he said "well don't you think it's a bit weird now that there's something in there?" He is not getting out of it that easily! :rofl:

xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Don't let him get away with that laura! My OH is the same. Last time we DTD was May! :dohh: and that was only cause it was my birthday :haha:

Though he always tries to get frisky with me when he's had a drink but I refuse him on principle :rofl:


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks Laura! 8 more sleeps til I test! 8-[ IMPATIENT!


----------



## Laura91

Smile181c said:


> Don't let him get away with that laura! My OH is the same. Last time we DTD was May! :dohh: and that was only cause it was my birthday :haha:
> Though he always tries to get frisky with me when he's had a drink but I refuse him on principle :rofl:

:rofl: At least you got a nice birthday present :winkwink:! xx




flapjack10 said:


> Thanks Laura! 8 more sleeps til I test! 8-[ IMPATIENT!

So you'll be 13dpo? (I'm sure I read that you were 5dpo somewhere!) xx


----------



## flapjack10

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by flapjack10 View Post
> Thanks Laura! 8 more sleeps til I test! IMPATIENT!




> So you'll be 13dpo? (I'm sure I read that you were 5dpo somewhere!) xx

Yup yup! 13dpo! 

xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

My OH is always trying to get into my knickers but I always turn him down, its so uncomfortable!!! x


----------



## Laura91

flapjack10 said:


> Yup yup! 13dpo! xxx

Please cave early and test :haha: I don't wanna be on my own :blush: xx



sharonfruit said:


> *My OH is always trying to get into my knickers* but I always turn him down, its so uncomfortable!!! x

:rofl: Just tell him he did it to himself by duffing you up :winkwink: xx


----------



## flapjack10

I'm going to try not to cave! But who knows?! :haha:


----------



## AllisMommy

Hello beautiful girls!! I got a new job today!!! Good money and great benefits!!

It is 10dpo for me today. I had another temp drop today, this time below coverline..but AF is not due for another 4 days.. Kinda weird. I am still holding on to hope cause of the stupid 2ww symptoms. Not sure when I want to test lol.


----------



## flapjack10

Well done on your new job Ashley!

I hope there is a BFP for you! I don't know anything about temps sorry!

xxx


----------



## AllisMommy

Thanks FJ. Ya, I totally needed a new job, overnights did not treat me well...worked there for a week and said HELL no. lol. 

So, Now I will be monitoring house alarms, business alarms, government alarms, medical (like life alert...yes the "ive fallen and i cant get up" people) alarms, and environmental alarms for various companys throughout the country. Should be interesting.


----------



## misspriss

Well the :witch: showed up, on to the next cycle! And now, we get to *officially* TTC!! Last month was just the first month not preventing! :D


----------



## flapjack10

GL MissPriss! Hope that's the last that you see of that witch!


xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

CD1 for me...the witch has arrived!


----------



## AllisMommy

I dont like seeing witches arrive. Makes me insecure. lol.

Goodluck on this cycle ladies..

AFM... BFN on test this afternoon with a FRER ... boo :(


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck misspriss & pinki!! :dust: 

Ash, hopefully you'll see a bfp soon! It's still early and you're not out til the witch shows!!! 

AFM, AF has taken off again so I don't know if I'll O this month or if that's what was going on...I'll have to test when I get home and see if anything is going on.


----------



## AllisMommy

What's the likely hood that a BFP would not show up at 10dpo on a FRER? :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

I didn't get a BFP until like 20 dpo.

Edit: Just double checked, 16 dpo.


----------



## AllisMommy

Did you use FRER Alex?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeppers :)


----------



## Hit Girl

Can't believe you're at 34 weeks Alex. So exciting! :)


----------



## Hit Girl

My FRER was rather dark when I peed on it at.... I have no idea when but my period was due on Boxing Day and I tested on New Year's Eve. Sorry. That was no help at all. :dohh:


----------



## AllisMommy

Well that makes me feel a little better. Should I just wait til 14dpo? 

HG you're too [email protected]


----------



## AllisMommy

Boxing Day = day after Christmas per Wiki in UK.
So that would mean... 5 days after miissed period for you lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Yes, that's the day after Chrissy here in Aussieland. Wow! How the hell did I wait THAT long? Oh yeah, that's right. I was certain my period would arrive. :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I got all the papers today for custody and child support. Sigh. I'm going to have it all sorted out by the time she's here so I just have to fill in her name and DOB in the hospital.


----------



## AllisMommy

HG.. There is a lot similar with UK and Australia isn't there? I seem to be learning a lot of things are similar..

So..been cramping alll day long..not as bad as AF..more mild, just kinda a nuisance. Been having to pee every 30 minutes too..went to the bathroom just now...creamy with tint of pink ...either AF is coming early (which has never ever happened to me..) or it may be spotting? blahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## AllisMommy

Alex..good for getting it done ahead of time. Hard for you now..but much easier than having it happen to you when she is already here. Trust me <3


----------



## Laura91

Misspriss - good luck for this cycle :dust:

Annie - booo to the witch! does she not know she isn't welcome?! Hope you're ok hun xx

AllisMommy - maybe it's just still too early to test? My 11dpo FRER was really faint :shrug: 

How is everyone? xx


----------



## flapjack10

AllisMommy said:


> HG.. There is a lot similar with UK and Australia isn't there? I seem to be learning a lot of things are similar..

Yep it's the hundreds of years of colonisation (or oppression however you feel about Queeny) and Australia are still part of the Commonwealth.


I hope it is spotting hun! If not, fresh new start next cycle!:thumbup:


----------



## AllisMommy

Well fresh cycle it is!! I guess now I only have a 10 day luteal phase? 

Hello CD1


----------



## flapjack10

Hmph! :growlmad: GL with this cycle! Get AF outta the way and starting getting down to business! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## AllisMommy

Just sent a text to oh letting him know the biatch was here... And now he's sad ..


----------



## flapjack10

:(

:hugs:


----------



## AllisMommy

I am bummed, but I gotta snap out of it before he gets home lol... He's taking us to dinner tonight:)


----------



## flapjack10

Hmmm yum yum! You'll have a lovely time! Onwards and upwards! :)

xxx


----------



## pops23

AllisMommy said:


> Well fresh cycle it is!! I guess now I only have a 10 day luteal phase?
> 
> Hello CD1

Try taking b52 to extend your luteal phase, I did that the month I got my BFP as the month before I had a really short LP. I think it's b52, google to be sure, but it's meant to really help xxxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Could just be your body sorting itself out. My first cycle after MC was confusing. Didn't get a clear OPK and had a long cycle...you should be all sorted out soon!


----------



## AllisMommy

Pops... Is it vitamin b12?


----------



## AllisMommy

I actually made an appt with a new obgyn.. My period is so bad this month, like so painful, and I want to make sure I'm ok after the mc last cycle. 

I had a day from hell today. Literally pulled over to the side of the road and had a good cry. My bank decided to freeze my acct because they couldn't find the copy of my Id and Ss card. So all of my money is tied up. I ran out of gas on my way to pick up my daughter from my parents house, while trying to get money out of my other acct I went through the drive thru and popped my tire on some metal they had sticking out of the curb. Its 101degrees today and my cramps are out of this world painful. What a horrible day. Oh, and my favorite pants somehow got bleach on them :'(.. I was running so late my baby missed her ballet class. What a wreck today.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hugs: Hope the day gets better!!

After my MC, I had a HEAVY cycle with awful cramps. I've had painful cramps every cycle since. My doc said it could just be the hormones and BC for a couple of cyclesay regulate it again. I said no thanks...just hang in there!!! It gets better.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hey girls..... Annie and ash I'm super sorry botch af arrived boooooooooo I hate her..... I'm gonna miss bump wen bub is here and hate that once a month crap of the witch god famn it......I'm pissed off at ur bodies now booooo ...but on a happy note Annie gets to get plastered on hols and ash can have some sneaky drinks at dinner tonight. Yippeeeee

Alex bummer bout papers arriving but at least u have time to get ur head round it and sort it all out rather than wen she is here .... All the best my love

And I have the in-laws here so this is why I've slowly been catching up .... But if I don't get to u I will I promise ....sorry if I miss stuff but all in all going well....blow up bed six ass ...the first night the pump was shit Nd bed hardly felt hard at all....so purchased a new one and it was much better last night...just toss and turn like normal but a bit worse coz there is no support. We went shopping in the city all day and I was exhausted...then we went to dinner and I could hardly walk .... My lower back/hip on right side really hurts .... It's like the joint or bone = PAIN!
I'm doing great otherwise ...... Love u all sorry if I missed stuff I know I have ....will get to all ur threads as I can ....but then they double over again.... Mwa kisses xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Ash, you need lots of these... :hugs:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ash my darling how did I miss ur shitty day I'm so sorry u need hugs indeed xxxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Vitamin B52? Is it manufactured by Rock Lobster Pharmaceuticals? :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Is anyone online? It's 2:45am here and can I hell sleep!! Been in bed since 10pm, woke up at 2 to use the loo and can't get back to sleep

Oh, and it's my birthday :happydance:

X


----------



## wannabwatkins

Talk about day from hell....lol. I unloaded 5 trucks today and loaded 5 truck and only had one break. Ridiculous so exhausted bee up since 5:30 am and its now 9pm


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

BabyBumpHope said:


> Is anyone online? It's 2:45am here and can I hell sleep!! Been in bed since 10pm, woke up at 2 to use the loo and can't get back to sleep
> 
> Oh, and it's my birthday :happydance:
> 
> X

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## AllisMommy

HG and Erin... Thanks for the loves!!

I definitely do need a hug :( OH did give me plenty when he got home, he also got Alli to bed for me and went out and got milk and cookies and rubbed my back. Then he got a bath ready for me, and I'm now sitting in a jet tub :) I feel lucky to have him.

And so happy to have all of you!! Days like today I need to be happy for what I do have:)


----------



## Hit Girl

Happy Birthday BBH!!!!

:happydance: :cake: :happydance:​


----------



## Hit Girl

Ash, that's what we're here for! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

AllisMommy said:


> I actually made an appt with a new obgyn.. My period is so bad this month, like so painful, and I want to make sure I'm ok after the mc last cycle.
> 
> I had a day from hell today. Literally pulled over to the side of the road and had a good cry. My bank decided to freeze my acct because they couldn't find the copy of my Id and Ss card. So all of my money is tied up. I ran out of gas on my way to pick up my daughter from my parents house, while trying to get money out of my other acct I went through the drive thru and popped my tire on some metal they had sticking out of the curb. Its 101degrees today and my cramps are out of this world painful. What a horrible day. Oh, and my favorite pants somehow got bleach on them :'(.. I was running so late my baby missed her ballet class. What a wreck today.

:-( Aww.... of course when one thing goes wrong, everything has to go wrong. But I saw your last post, and your OH gave you some lovin!


----------



## AllisMommy

You girls are sweet. So now I my daughter and OH are asleep, and I finally have some relaxing me time. Funny it doesn't happen til about 11pm every night..

OH always gets upset that I don't come right to bed anymore. I worked an overnight job for a little over a week, and it totally messed up my sleep cycle, so i am trying to get back to where I was. Looking forward to starting this new job working 2nd shift 3-11. So Ill be in school 7-2 and work 3-11. Its gonna be a busy few months, and I will miss my little girl :(


----------



## AllisMommy

Ok, so I totally responded to this, and my response is missing :( 

Anyway,
Thank you girls!! Yes everything seemed to go wrong, but...I am now sitting on my couch in peace and quiet...It's 1123pm, and I am just now relaxing. I am not sure if you guys know the comedian Jim Gaffigan, but my OH surprised me with tickets on Tuesday. It's our Anniversary :blush:


----------



## AllisMommy

Is it just me, or are none of my recent posts showing up... grrrr


----------



## pops23

I can see your posts 

Happy birthday BBH! Hope you have a fabulous day xxx


----------



## flapjack10

BabyBumpHope said:


> Is anyone online? It's 2:45am here and can I hell sleep!! Been in bed since 10pm, woke up at 2 to use the loo and can't get back to sleep
> 
> Oh, and it's my birthday :happydance:
> 
> X

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BBH! Last one without the twinnies! :cake:

Sorry about your pooey day Ashley! Glad OH is looking after you though!


TFI FRIDAY! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Laura91

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BBH :cake: Hope you have a lovely day :flower:

Ash, sorry you had a shitty day :hugs:

ASF - i'm so ridiculously tired today, I really debated staying home and staying in bed i'm that tired :sleep: On another note, T is absolutely crapping himself as my wonderful mum decided to fetch up how many twins were in each family :dohh: So now he's terrified :haha: I don't think we would get twins, I think it would be our kids that had twins cause it's meant to skip a generation isn't it? And Ts grandma, sisters and cousins are all twins... :shrug:

How is everyone? xx

EDIT - I feel/look huge today :( So bloated, I swear I look about 4/5 months gone :dohh: I knew I shouldn't of eaten that pizza last night :pizza: :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe! I think twins come through the Mother's side aswell not the Dad's! But you never know! :haha:

I bet you look fantastic and the pizza was yummy and you enjoyed it - No regrets! You are pregnant as well - it's a reason, not an excuse :haha:

Does anyone know if Alex is ok? I saw on FB that she went to hospital last night? She's meant to be having an ultra sound this morning? Hope you and Lara are ok hun!


xxx


----------



## Laura91

Nope not seen anything about Alex, don't have her on FB either :shrug:

There's twins on my side too FJ :dohh: I don't mind either way cause I only want two so that'd be me done :haha: I think we're just having the one though :thumbup:

I really don't look fantastic :haha: It's a good job i'm the only one in the office today cause I look nackered and huge - they would definitely be able to tell there was something going on :haha:

xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh I'm not sure! Hope you're ok Alex!

Happy birthday BBH! :cake:


----------



## Hit Girl

Hope all is well with you Alex! :hugs:

I wish we all weren't scattered across the globe. I want to hang out with you guys for reals. :(


----------



## flapjack10

I hope everyone is ok and no one has relatives in Denver, Colorado... Isn't it awful what's happened there? Imagine, just going the cinema and being excited about seeing the new Batman film and that happens? 

Crazy world we live in...


----------



## Hit Girl

Yeah, just heard about that shooting on the news. So awful.


----------



## JJsmom

Happy Birthday BBH!!!

Ashley, Sorry AF arrived! Hopefully this will be your cycle with a sticky bean!! :hug: Sorry you had a crappy day!! "Today is a new day!!!" I love that quote by Chicken Little!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!

Today is technically our last day of vacation. We head back home tomorrow :( I am happy yet sad because it is so stressful here with my family! You would think it'd be better but my dad chooses to be the arse he is and likes to yell at everyone even though he has no right to. I'll be happy to be home and see my dogs. I miss them terribly!


----------



## Hit Girl

Seeing your doggies always makes everything better. If only our families could always be as wonderful as our dogs. :blush:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Thanks for thinking of me! I'm still waiting for ultrasound. I started getting like period cramps for 2-3 days so they're running tests to make sure I'm not gonna go into labour. I put the data back on my phone, was horribly bored lasst night and sore and wanted to come on here but customer service was closed so had to wait til now to add it.


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG! You poor sweetheart! I hope everything's okay lovely. :hugs:


----------



## Laura91

Hope you're okay Alex :flower:

HG - is that your new ticker then? Not sure where I read about you making a new one :haha: xx


----------



## flapjack10

Glad you're ok Alex! :flower:

Hope Lara is ok and not making for a premature appearance!


xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

They can't tell me anything medical yet (ultrasound techs) but they did tell me she's 5 pounds 2 ounces right now, and she's definitely a she! :) now... More waiting.


----------



## Hit Girl

She's measuring well! :thumbup: Definitely keep us updated as you find out more. Wish we could all be there with you. x


----------



## flapjack10

Awwww :cloud9: Hope the rest of the results are fine too!

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

If I do go into labour, her lungs are functioning so she'd have a good chance of being out of here within a few days. So, at least I know she's sorta safe on the outside too :)


----------



## Hit Girl

That is SO good to know! She's got an advantage being a girl in regard to lung maturity. Boys' lungs don't mature as early as girls' do. My obs told me that. I'm in bed in the dark next to a sleeping Mr HG and I'm typing rather slowly on my phone. I can't sleep knowing you're getting checked out, Alex.


----------



## flapjack10

That's really good Alex. Have they given you an indication about what could be causing the pains? 


Aww bless you, HG. IKWYM though. I'm delaying going home from work because, I only have my iPhone at home and it has stoopid dating site adverts that keep popping up so I can't read BnB properly and won't find out if everything is ok. 


xxx


----------



## AllisMommy

Good morning ladies!! 

Glad you're ok Alex. Cramps suck!

I'm watching tangled with Alli this morning. By far one of my favorite newer Disney movies !!

Did anyone see Brave?


----------



## AllisMommy

Fj! I can help you fix that! I had issues with my iPhone and pop ups!
Go to your settings, scroll to safari, then scroll down to black pop ups and make sure it is on :)


----------



## flapjack10

I haven't seen Tangled, but I want to, just haven't got round to it yet!

I soooo want to see Brave, is it out yet? Any film that has a female, ginger protagonist has got a :thumbup: in my book!

xxx

Thanks Ash - I'll give it a go!


Just looked and my pop up blocker was on, nevermind. I've tried all the things they've suggested in the Help area too. Just have to use the mobile version for now.


----------



## AllisMommy

What about the open links? Do you have it set to open in new page?


----------



## AllisMommy

Brave is in theatres I think...
I've heard either great reviews or bad reviews.. No in betweens...


----------



## MommaAlexis

Huh. So I'm apparently having BH or contractions. I didn't notice. She gets really active during them so I'd assumed she was just stretching things in there and that's why it hurt. I got them to let me watch my sheet and googled what it all meant. I'm not dialated as of right now though


----------



## flapjack10

It's not out until the 13th August in the UK! Booooo raaaaaaaa!

I like Kelly MacDonald though, she was Evangeline in _Nanny McPhee_ and I love that film and in _Trainspotting_ too, which is also a good film, albeit completely different to _Nanny McPhee_ :haha:

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

They didn't answer me when I asked what they were. They just said if they get worse or more noticeable to come back. Translation?


----------



## AllisMommy

Translation... Braxton hicks. Like I said on your fb... I had them for 3 weeks. My daughter was a week late, came c section, and I was only dialated 1/2 cm that day.


----------



## flapjack10

I hope the BH gets a bit better! That Lara is a menace good thing she's gonna be cute! :cloud9:


----------



## MommaAlexis

They didn't say it was when zi asked them, they kept dancing around answering if it was BH or not lol. Whyyyy? Unless they don't know lol


----------



## AllisMommy

Monster headache today. I have to go to apple w a 2 year old in a little while. The top button on my phone stopped working :(


----------



## joo

Evening ladies. Just getting ready to go and see Batman :happydance:

Alex, first thing I thought was Braxton Hicks! I hope everything is ok though. Even though she'll have a good chance if she comes now I hope she stays in there a bit longer for you!

These early weeks are dragging! I finally get my booking in appointment on Monday but then have to wait for my scan. Why is it going so slow?!?!

Laura - I know what you mean about being huge!! I am not even 3 months yet and I've had to g and get bump bands because my trouser buttons are way too tight and bobbles don't work on all of them. What a difference today has been though, so comfy to have my jeans undone all day :haha: Getting worried people might start to notice before I'm ready to announce it.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Updated in my journal the long story.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omgosh so much...... Alex I so hope u and Lara are a-ok sounds like uve had a rough trot...xxx
I know there is a bunch more I.have just read but I'm tired...had a crappy day got emotional and shot ....then felt ill this evening and then had a mega diabetic low wen sitting on loo trying to spew ....hubby to my rescue ..oh I love him zzz
Hope ur all good proper catch up soon xxx love ye all


----------



## AllisMommy

Feel better Erin!!! Lotsa love coming your way from the other side of the world <3


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Thanx princess ash mwa and love to u too xxx


----------



## JJsmom

Finally back from vacation! 

Alex - hope you're feeling better!! Glad it wasn't anything serious other than BH's!! 

Ezza -Sorry you're not feeling well. :( Hope your day gets better!!

Joo - how was batman??

Ashley - Hope you're feeling better!!

So many people not feeling well :( Hope you all get feeling better quickly!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Erin, feel better my love!!! Thinking of you and sending you lots of healthy vibes! Take care of yourself...love you!!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Seems like quite a few of you ladies aren't feeling well- I hope you all start feeling better soon!


----------



## joo

JJsmom - Batman was awesome but not as good as the second one in my opinion. It was crazy busy though & security all over the place!


----------



## flapjack10

Eriiiiiiiin please feel better! I hope that gorgeous hubby of yours is still taking care of you!

Love you lots like Jelly Tots! :hugs:

AFM - 9dpo and still no symptoms (twitchy eye :haha:)

Going to a BBQ today! It's ACTUALLY sunny! :dance:

xxx


----------



## joo

No fair it's dark & cloudy here :( we must have had our sun allowance yesterday! Have fun at the bbq FJ hope it stays nice for you xxx

Oh and I had a crazy zombie dream last night, which was scary... But my brain did manage to get some humour in there when a member of the group I was currently surviving with had a new way of avoiding all the zombies whenever they found our camp. He was some crazy gymnast and twirling & somersaulting in the air to escape from them . What a hero!


----------



## DanyB

Hi ladies! I just wanted to pop in a say HEY! Sorry I have been absent since my BFP :-D Things are well, going to the doctor Monday for our first prenatal. I'm excited. :) Probably will announce it to everyone after that. I know it's early, but all my friends that are pregnant are announcing. So, I'll just follow their confidence and ride the excitement myself.

Praying for a good 9 months. Well, I guess 8 months now. 
Yay :) How are you all?


----------



## JJsmom

Joo - I can't blame them for having a ton of security after the Colorado scene! It is so sad that happened. 

DanyB - Good luck with your appointment!!!

Have fun at your BBQ FJ!!

Tested this morning and as I suspected BFN. Going to have to order more IC's because I have used all but 1 of mine up! LOL! Not sure if I will have AF again at the end of this week or if I'm looking at a month again since I had an odd AF that started on the 13th. At this point I'm frustrated but I know everything will work out as planned when it's supposed to happen! :)


----------



## TFSGirl

Hey girls, haven't been around much since the kiddies got sick. OH heard from the ex for the first time yesterday since she left for her trip.... a text that said "How are my kids?" and he answered saying that they were on the mend finally, and she never said another word after that. She hasn't called even once or checked in on them in 10 days besides that single text. And I doubt she would have said anything at all except that her sister was supposed to watch the kids for us for a few hours Wednesday while OH and I both worked, but because they were so sick OH stayed home and he told the sister that... so I assume she passed on the message to the ex that the kids were sick, and yet we still didn't hear anything from her until Saturday. Very caring :wacko:

AFM, I am finally feeling kind of back to normal since SD is mostly back to herself (knock on wood) and I have had a couple good nights' sleep.

Found the CUTEST website with personalized wood lettering that has fireman themed letters! I think I will get some for bub's room :) They are expensive but super well made and very cute!

I hope everyone else who has been feeling under the weather is feeling better :) xo


----------



## AllisMommy

TFSGirl said:


> Hey girls, haven't been around much since the kiddies got sick. OH heard from the ex for the first time yesterday since she left for her trip.... a text that said "How are my kids?" and he answered saying that they were on the mend finally, and she never said another word after that. She hasn't called even once or checked in on them in 10 days besides that single text. And I doubt she would have said anything at all except that her sister was supposed to watch the kids for us for a few hours Wednesday while OH and I both worked, but because they were so sick OH stayed home and he told the sister that... so I assume she passed on the message to the ex that the kids were sick, and yet we still didn't hear anything from her until Saturday. Very caring :wacko:
> 
> AFM, I am finally feeling kind of back to normal since SD is mostly back to herself (knock on wood) and I have had a couple good nights' sleep.
> 
> Found the CUTEST website with personalized wood lettering that has fireman themed letters! I think I will get some for bub's room :) They are expensive but super well made and very cute!
> 
> I hope everyone else who has been feeling under the weather is feeling better :) xo

I made my daughters!! I make them for my pregnant friends for their baby shower gifts:) everyone knows what they get from me lol.. But I always persobalize them according to their theme etc :)


----------



## AllisMommy

Mimi and PaPa (my parents) are watching alli tonight so OH and I could have some time away. He took me to a spa (which is attached to a casino) and I'm loving it. Had a facial mani and pedi... And he's up 2,000.00 lol. I just wish AF wasn't here do I could BD lol. It's 11 pm and I just took some Tylenol pm...guess I didn't drink enough amaretto sours tonight
Lol!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

AllisMommy said:


> Mimi and PaPa (my parents) are watching alli tonight so OH and I could have some time away. He took me to a spa (which is attached to a casino) and I'm loving it. Had a facial mani and pedi... And he's up 2,000.00 lol. I just wish AF wasn't here do I could BD lol. It's 11 pm and I just took some Tylenol pm...guess I didn't drink enough amaretto sours tonight
> Lol!

Sounds wonderful!!! What a treat! And woot woot for him being 2,000 up! :happydance:

Mmmmm I LOVE ammaretto sours! They're delicious!


----------



## AllisMommy

I just discovered them like 2 months ago and I'm an addict!! They are so yummy!

We like to play craps. Actually I just like to hold the chips and roll the dice lmao.

He's doing well tonight, but usually it's not as good. Win some and lose some. But when he wins I always get treated extra special :blush:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

My mother-in-law introduced me to them and I love them! They're my new favorite thing! 

I haven't gambled much, but it sounds fun! And it's always nice to be spoiled!


----------



## JJsmom

Sounds absolutely wonderful Ashley!! Glad he's winning too!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

HI LOVELIES how we all doing?? i am back to the land of the LIVING and now minus the inlaws... had a lovely weekend but absoloutly shagged!! i wont see them now till im a mummy eeeekk!!!.... i was nice to have them but also nice to see them go... 

im not even gonna try and comment on everyones stuff....so on a hole

i hope everyone is well and happy, i hope mummies to be are resting well and enjoying there time with bubs i know i am for sure 

i hope all my pretties still waiting for BFPS are getting some ASAP!!!! 

afm i am gonna have a nanna nap..... i am soooooooo exhausted .. will do washing nd crap tomoz

love ya all

oxooxoxoxo


----------



## flapjack10

Hello all!

BBQ was beautiful except it was really windy, but ah well!

It's sunny again today :happydance:

Ashley that night sounds so much funny and well done on your hubby winning so much!

10dpo and no symptoms for me! Testing on Thursday! Not long now!

xxx


----------



## Laura91

Joo - I swear it won't be long before i'm having to buy bump bands :haha: Like I said, i'm on the larger side to start with so that doesn't help lol! I'm worried too about people guessing before I tell them :wacko: 

Erin - Glad you've picked up a bit :hugs: & glad you can now sleep in your own bed again! 

JJsmom - Hope you had a nice time on your vacation :) Sorry about the neg :hugs:

Chels - Stupid woman! You'd think she would of at least tried to get in contact to see what was wrong, if you needed her to come home etc. Some people seriously have no idea :growlmad: Glad you're feeling back to normal and managing to get some well needed/deserved sleep :hugs:

FJ - My god, why have you not caved yet :rofl:! 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend :flower:


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe I know Lau! I'm dead proud of myself! :smug:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Lizzy please do me and more importantly urself a favour and don't cave..... Wait it out this time ... Enjoy it wen it comes and don't stress urself out..... Thurs is fine just sit tight ok my princess.

Ash omg ur man won loads that's awesome and how nice he took.u away wat a charmer 

Love u all


----------



## TFSGirl

Laura91 said:


> Chels - Stupid woman! You'd think she would of at least tried to get in contact to see what was wrong, if you needed her to come home etc. Some people seriously have no idea :growlmad: Glad you're feeling back to normal and managing to get some well needed/deserved sleep :hugs:

Yeah, well I know that even if SD was deathly ill the dummy still wouldn't be returning. She wouldn't want to ruin her trip, you know. I think she just doesn't even want to know. She asked the bare minimum. I think she'd rather keep her dumb ass head buried in the sand than know how sick her daughter is because that way she can still enjoy her trip.

Speaking of SD, she is sick again. Not surprising. Once she gets sick that way, she is pretty much sick like that for months before recovering... which she never actually recovers, it's always a temporary fix, and she has so much permanent damage to the inside of her little body it's just not fixable :( I feel so bad for her.


----------



## Laura91

I'm so sorry your SD is sick again :( Is it something she will have to deal with her whole life? Shame on her mum for not giving a damn :growlmad: xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hello lovely ladies all! I am back from hols and its gonna take FOREVER to catch up so just for know I'll say a big hi-de-hi and in particular a huge CONGRATUMALATIONS!! to our lovely Laura, very exciting! 

And Lizzie, well done for not caving yet, you are a super trooper, fingers crossed really-damn-tight for you and your lovely man xxxxxxxxxxx

Missed you all, glad to be back!


----------



## Laura91

Thanks Aurora :blush: 

I have a question.. I know i'm only 5 weeks but T is driving me crazy :growlmad:

His parents have drilled it into him that we shouldn't buy anything until after the 12 week mark "cause you never know" :growlmad:

There's nothing I actually want to buy in particular but if I see a cute babygrow or something I want to be able to buy it..

My question is.. What is the earliest you would buy something?


----------



## TFSGirl

OH said the same thing to me, that "there is always a chance something could happen" and I said "Gee, that's a positive outlook" and told him to stuff it, I wanted to buy a cute onesie or two because even if I lost the baby I wanted these things to remind me. I think it is totally up to you. I also bought a breast pump at 10 weeks. It's an individual choice. And OH saying that to me actually only served to upset me because it was such a negative thought. I was well aware that something could happen, but I didn't want to PLAN on it happening! :growlmad:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Personally, I think if you want to celebrate by snapping up a couple of items, why not? If the reason not to is because, heaven forbid, someone might not make it to 12 weeks and it would then be upsetting, I don't think the main thing that person would have to cope with would be the sadness caused by items you bought. Ok of course they might not help, but that's only your business I'd say. And not that I know ANYTHING about a loss and other people in this thread would be much better placed to speak knowledgeably on this, I imagine that although you would of course grieve in the unlikely event that you lost your first precious bean, you might feel entirely able to save whatever you had bought for your rainbow bean, when they come along?

I hope this doesn't sound thoughtless or callous to anybody who knows better than me about these things though, I might be talking total pants.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Just another thought - again with the disclaimer that I might be talking outta my proverbial: Why not try to see it as: we are going to be starting a family (probably in 9 months, but if not then definitely at some point in the next few years), so its sensible to start getting items in now both to spread the cost and not to miss out on things that we see now that we really love.


----------



## TFSGirl

I agree with everything Aurora said, 100%. I know there are girls who buy things even before they ar pg just because they LOVE the things they see and can't live without them :) so I say go for it if you feel like it. xoxo And also the cost spreading thing is totally a MUST, I can tell you that from experience lol my GOD things are expensive!!


----------



## Laura91

Thank you :hugs:

That's exactly what T is doing *Chels*! Saying "well you never know" and things like that. I ended up telling him to keep his mouth shut yesterday because I was sick of hearing negative things come out of his and MILs mouth :growlmad: Yes there is always a chance that something may happen but jesus, I don't want to be thinking about it 24/7! I want to enjoy my pregnancy

I just want to maybe start buying multipacks of things if they are on sale - ie in Tesco they do 3x babygrows for £3 at the minute and other things like that :shrug: Like *Aurora* said, I don't want to have to buy everything in bulk later on and it take a big hole out of our pocket

*Aurora* my mum said exactly the same thing with regards to _if_ (and touch wood it doesn't!) anything were to happen, you can always put the items away and save them for next time


----------



## TFSGirl

Yeah, I really couldn't stand any negativity in the beginning, I was a nervouse wreck already as it was!! I know "why" people wait until 12 weeks, but you know, in reality, shit can happen ANY time, that is NO reason to stop living your life or stop being excited over something you have wanted for SO long. This pregnancy was also an assurance for me that I COULD get pregnant! And even to lose the babe (god forbid) in the beginning wouldn't have taken THAT fact away from me... as I was told (and worried about it for years) that to have a babe naturally would be a freaking miracle! Well there you go doc, miracle for ya!!


----------



## flapjack10

I wouldn't wait until 12 weeks and I've had losses! I've got a couple of baby grows that my friend gave me for luck.

I say if you're excited and want to buy things to spread the cost then go for it. As you say you can always put them away if anything did happen.

The thing is that you're going to be upset no matter what and _everything_ reminds you, not just baby stuff. At least baby stuff can be packed away, but not everything else can.

xxx


----------



## Boozlebub

Personally i don't see a problem buying things already, but i have this thing that i wouldn't want anyone else bar me and DH buying things that early on, but maybe that is just me!

Been checking up on here but unable to post as inlaws internet has gone weird!! Had a nice week, since it a has actually been justus and our puppy, we came all this way and there really no point! Been really sunny and warm! :) at SIL now with her 3 yr old and 8 mth old! Is nice to see them since they live so far away, but tbh cannot wait to go home! :)

How has everyone elses day been?m


----------



## joo

Ashley that sounds like an awesome night! I've never retired amaretto shoes but it sounds like something I'd like. 

Aurora - hope you had a fab holiday! 

Laura - we nearly bought our nursery furniture at the weekend (you can defer the delivery until closer to the time) because we had a look in our spare cash & realised we had enough & our was on sale in mamas & papas. The only thing that stopped us is because I said we'd better have a measure up 1st. Re the bump bands - they're amazing. It's so comfy having you're trousers unbuttoned lol I got 2 from next @ £8 each but saw a 2 pack in mother care for £10 :dohh: lol

AS For me, had my booking in appointment today & got my scan date booked for Tuesday 14 August. That'll do me nicely :) also bought my 1st maternity bras this weekend. Man I've put some poundage on!

Hope everyone else is well. I've fallen prey to the unsubscribe button when using my phone, so I'll find you all again soon xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Whoop that's all so exciting Joo! xxx


----------



## joo

Sorry if some of that doesn't make sense... I'm rubbish at typing on my phone :( amaretto shoes :rofl:


----------



## pops23

Sounds exciting Jo!

I'm with the girls Laura, I bought an amazing changing bag at 10 weeks, a few other bits around 16 weeks and then started buying more after 20 w scan, but just because you buy a few things isn't going to cause bad luck, what will be will be!

Hope everyone's well, I've had a lovely weekend at my friends wedding where I was a bridesmaid  baby clearly had a good time as has been having a bit of a party itself today! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I saw pics of you on Facebook, Tori, and you looked fantabulous. So beautiful!

xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Laura I can't actually remember if I bought anything before 12 weeks, I think I bought things for pregnancy rather than baby like maternity stuff and baby books and that sort of tided me over till I was ready to buy things. I hate people being negative though, my OH was really bad t the start of my first pregnancy. Like when people w
Congratulated us he would reply with, thanks, it's still early days. Or wish us luck, or something stupid like that, I used to get really mad at him x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

My un-bean has a closet FULL of goodies!! Blankets, clothes, diapers, toys, etc. I buy what I like! :O) I think it all started as a coping mechanism really, when we lost our bean. But, I still pick up things here and there. I say, it's your baby...it's your money...it's your life. If you want to buy, then BUY!!

I also still wear some of my maternity clothes...the bloaty weight in the beginning was AWFUL, so I bought some dresses and things. Since I'm bigger anyway, you can't tell a difference. It's hilarious how many compliments I get on my maternity clothes...and get asked where I got them. I have to lie! :rofl: People like my unnecessary maternity clothes more than my normal clothes!! Oops...


----------



## Ezza BUB1

I'm with all the other girls Laura, seriously u cannot plan that everything is gonna be a path of perfect happiness but u also can't live in a world where all u think of is wat if this bad thing happens what if that happens.... Honestly live like there is no tomoro and your life will be filled with love and happiness...... If tomoro never came for any of us where would we be right now...... To be honest I'd wanna be like Hayden Christiansen on jumper where I can be anywhere anytime I want and do wat ever I want ...but that's a dream isn't it..... So go out and buy things u want becoz chances are u will have ur forever bean and not to far away either.... So stuff the negative comments ...everyone will have one I'm sure but let em think at they want..... Tis is ur life with ur man and a lil one on the way and no one can take that away from u...... I bought lil bits and pieces wen I was on my cruise and had only just found out ....it's fun and makes it feel real so go for broke..... Plus ur right it's cheaper to buy as u go ...just don't go overboard like me hahaha ...... My sil said to me the other day why are u buying stuff that's 3-6months now ....I was like coz she will be 3-6months at some point..... Right ?? She couldn't understand it so everyone is different ....just go ei wat feels right for u xoxox and tell oh that he needs to be Pma all the way babe.

Aurora ur back my princess yahoooooo I wanna hear all the juicy details of ur holiday please.

Chels I so hope everything/everyone is getting better sweetheart ...hugs :hugs:

Tori I too stalked pics on facebook of the wedding ...u looked absoloutly AMAZING and stunning! Glad u had a lovely time xoxo

Joo yay for all the appointment and wat not ..... And dates for down the track being made yahooo bet ur so excited I can't wait to see ur lil bean :)

Boozelbub I hope u get home soon .... Nothing worse than just wanting to go home ....take care babe 

As for me.....inland left yesterday and omg I had wat I've been told was the best hit sleep......I didn't think it was that great coz I got up a few times but my hubby said I zonked out and snored alllllllllll night and kept him up hahaha paybacks a bitch is t it coz he snores all the time and keeps me up..... So I feel great now yay....cleaning is shit and I keep procrastinating and coming on here ...... I'll never get it done t this rate. Bt I better before hubby gets home or I'll be busted custard.

Love ya all xoxoxox


----------



## Laura91

Joo - You're getting as bad as Erin with the auto-corrects:


joo said:


> I've never retired amaretto shoes

:rofl:


Annie - I'm really debating buying some maternity trousers asap because I don't feel comfy in anything other than leggings lately and they're not so practical for everything :haha: I'm on the larger side to start with so i'm bloated to death at the minute :dohh:

Erin - Whenever you write anything like that it always makes me smile :) Glad you had a good night's sleep, after the blow-up bed drama you needed it!

AFM - I keep getting an ache/pain feeling near my hoo-ha area :wacko: Only when I bend over sometimes (like to pick something up off the floor) It feels like a cross between stitch and when a belt buckle digs into your belly :shrug: Is this ok? 

How is everyone? xx


----------



## Bergebabe

i bought my travel system at 7 weeks :blush:


----------



## TFSGirl

Yeah I think I was somewhere around 10 weeks when I bought my travel system... lol oops.

Things I bought way too early: 
- Breast pump
- travel system
- play yard
- high chair
- clothes (times a million)
- stuffed animal
- book trolly for when he is a toddler lol

I'm glad I have all those things though, holy CRAP time is going fast!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm going to buy another pair of maternity pants today...I know, crazy! But, they're seriously comfortable and they are well made, so they last! I hate getting "muffin top" and being uncomfortable in pants, so they're actually perfect for me!! I just roll down the stretchy waist so it's at a normal waistband height...although sometimes, pulling them all the way up is like wearing Spanx! :rofl:

Honestly, maternity clothes are comfy, and most of the pants and whatnot look just like pants if you don't lift up your shirt...I say go for it! You'll love them!


----------



## TFSGirl

Yeah I totally love my maternity pants lol, I waited WAY too long to buy any! I think I got my first pair of mat pants at like 24 weeks... :dohh: Now I can't live without them.


----------



## Hit Girl

Oooh! Which breast pump did you get Chels?


----------



## TFSGirl

HG>> I got a Medela Pump in Style breast pump

https://well.ca/products/medela-pump-in-style-breast-pump_17626.html


----------



## Hit Girl

Niiiiiiice! I got the Medela Swing! :)


----------



## TFSGirl

LOVE Medela! Have heard nothing but GOOD things about them!! :D


----------



## Laura91

I sort of bought some maternity jeans this morning :shhh: 
I managed to bag myself some very nice brand new maternity jeans for £1.70 + £3.00 p&p from Ebay :happydance:
Watching myself some other maternity clothing bits to see if I can grab any other bargains :haha: xx


----------



## flapjack10

:happydance:


----------



## TFSGirl

My GOD I really really REALLY need to decide NOT to post in other threads and absolutely stick to that!!! A lot of the fucking women around here on BnB are perfectly out of their goddamn minds.


----------



## Laura91

Hope you're ok Chels, but now i'm intrigued as to what you've read - i'm nosy like that :haha: x


----------



## flapjack10

Is it really wrong that sometimes I go into the Help section, just so I can see someone posting saying "Can you ban this person?" and then I read their whole fight! :ninja::blush:

It's funny when people have disagreements and they are actually agreeing! "I AGREE WITH YOU:growlmad:!" " WELL, I AGREE WITH YOU :grr:"

xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

:haha: it's not so much what I read, but I posted in a thread where a girl said a friend of hers was convicted of rape and part of her "wondered if it was true" and I asked her to clarify that because to me it sounded like she was saying the victim lied, which in rape cases I REALLY hate hearing people say that!! REALLY hate it, because it places blame and shame on someone who is a VICTIM, so I said basically that and then this other girl was like "Oh you've never heard of misplaced justice?" and the OP then got all defensive saying I was starting a debate and shitting on her blah blah, and I said "I asked you a freaking question". (That's the coles' notes version lol)


----------



## TFSGirl

flapjack10 said:


> Is it really wrong that sometimes I go into the Help section, just so I can see someone posting saying "Can you ban this person?" and then I read their whole fight! :ninja::blush:
> 
> It's funny when people have disagreements and they are actually agreeing! "I AGREE WITH YOU:growlmad:!" " WELL, I AGREE WITH YOU :grr:"
> 
> xxx

:rofl: no, I like reading fights too, but I am bad for getting into debates so I neep to be careful because I am going to end up in one of those threads you are reading :rofl: (if I haven't already :blush: )


----------



## MommaAlexis

Tfs me too lol!! I love debates, I think it's interesting. But people can't tell the difference between a debate and an argument >.<


----------



## Laura91

flapjack10 said:


> Is it really wrong that sometimes I go into the Help section, just so I can see someone posting saying "Can you ban this person?" and then I read their whole fight! :ninja::blush:
> 
> It's funny when people have disagreements and they are actually agreeing! "I AGREE WITH YOU:growlmad:!" " WELL, I AGREE WITH YOU :grr:"
> 
> xxx

Not at all, I like searching for lokd threads (I don't want it to fetch this one up) :rofl: There's all sorts in there!

I love how we're all as nosy as each other :haha:! xx


----------



## flapjack10

Nope not had you crop up yet Chels!:haha:

That really gets to me too. If they were convicted surely there was enough evidence to convict! 

That's why keep I away from most other parts of BnB - apart from when I'm spying on fights and looking at the pg test gallery!


----------



## TFSGirl

I've been pretty good at biting my tongue lately :haha:


----------



## TFSGirl

My dog is an asshole.


----------



## joo

I love reading fights too but I'd never post on them. I just think it's funny how everyone gets so worked up so quickly. May be it's all the hormones flying around. 

Thank you Erin, we can't wait to meet bean either. I will be meeting mini-joo on my scan &a matter of Weeks afterwards you will be meeting your princess for real! So exciting!

I am definitely going to start buying little things now. It's all starting to feel real :)


----------



## wannabwatkins

sharonfruit said:


> Laura I can't actually remember if I bought anything before 12 weeks, I think I bought things for pregnancy rather than baby like maternity stuff and baby books and that sort of tided me over till I was ready to buy things. I hate people being negative though, my OH was really bad t the start of my first pregnancy. Like when people w
> Congratulated us he would reply with, thanks, it's still early days. Or wish us luck, or something stupid like that, I used to get really mad at him x

My husband is same way, he had a deformed kidney 9 years ago and had it removed and is always like well what if we cant have kids....makes me sooo mad.


----------



## TFSGirl

joo said:


> I love reading fights too but I'd never post on them. I just think it's funny how everyone gets so worked up so quickly. May be it's all the hormones flying around.
> 
> Thank you Erin, we can't wait to meet bean either. I will be meeting mini-joo on my scan &a matter of Weeks afterwards you will be meeting your princess for real! So exciting!
> 
> I am definitely going to start buying little things now. It's all starting to feel real :)

Yeah I never get involved in fights that have already started either. I'll just post my opinion on something and people will jump down my throat saying I'm jumpin to conclusions :wacko:, um excuse me? I thought I asked a question asking you to clarify something so that I WASN'T jumping to conclusions....?? Lol yeah you're right, it must be a hormonal thing.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I hate that lol. Doc appointment in the mornin', time to see if these contractions are getting stronger yet. Hmm


----------



## JJsmom

Not much longer Alexis!!!! 

The girl at work that is pregnant just had her scan yesterday. Found out she's having a boy and also that the person she thought is the father might not be from how they were doing the measurements. I'm like really?? We were joking about how she could be on Maury saying "you are NOT the father!!!" and she says "oh wait, now I remember there is 1 more it could be!!" LOL!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Lol omg!!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

joo said:


> I love reading fights too but I'd never post on them. I just think it's funny how everyone gets so worked up so quickly. May be it's all the hormones flying around.
> 
> Thank you Erin, we can't wait to meet bean either. I will be meeting mini-joo on my scan &a matter of Weeks afterwards you will be meeting your princess for real! So exciting!
> 
> I am definitely going to start buying little things now. It's all starting to feel real :)

I love the fights too! It's quite funny!


----------



## flapjack10

JJsmom said:


> Not much longer Alexis!!!!
> 
> The girl at work that is pregnant just had her scan yesterday. Found out she's having a boy and also that the person she thought is the father might not be from how they were doing the measurements. I'm like really?? We were joking about how she could be on Maury saying "you are NOT the father!!!" and she says "oh wait, now I remember there is 1 more it could be!!" LOL!!

 :haha:

I love Maury, but I don't have Living anymore booooo!


xxx


----------



## Laura91

Not sure if everyone else has seen this thread so thought I'd post it anyway..

**Lots of Freebies**

A few sites where you can sign up to get freebies or testers for baby food etc and there's one for a sample of stretch mark oil stuff :shrug:

:flower:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sorry to be ignorant but how could you know who the father is (or isn't) from measurements at a scan?


----------



## Aurora CHK

Not that I'm considering getting knocked up by the village hobo as my (very tall) DH refuses to impregnate me yet or anything, honest :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe I think it's more the measurements show that she's got her dates wrong and the baby isn't as old or is older than they thought i.e. was conceived earlier/later than she thought.


----------



## sharonfruit

> Hehe I think it's more the measurements show that she's got her dates wrong and the baby isn't as old or is older than they thought i.e. was conceived earlier/later than she thought.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I get it nowww!!!!!!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Oh. My. Lord. Give me strength. This THING (mother of my step kids) is absolutely fucking stupid. I was just having a conversation with OH about people not knowing who the father of their baby is (lol) and OH's opinion is that he thinks those women are quite "busy" (lol) and I just said "Well you know after you and the ex split, that if she had gotten pregnant she might have been in that situation.... she was sleeping with a LOT of people over the last year (every time he went to pick up the kids, or even see them, there was a different guy there and she was VERY vocal about the fact that she was sleeping with them to mutual friends, trying to make OH jealous even though he didn't give a shit). So anyway, that led into another conversation about how she has actually been dating only one person for about 2 months now (a record for her) and that she apparently trusts him quite well... because OH asked the ex who she would like called to watch their son if it came down to the fact that he had to take their daughter to the hospital and I was at work and unable to get home quickly enough to watch him, and she said her sister would be around, and that she'd give him her new boyfriend's number..... :wacko: are you effing kidding me???? You have been dating the man for 2 months!! OH has met him ONE time in passing and knows nothing about him and has NO idea how he is with the kids (and let's face it, it's not like they are just regular kids who can decide if they are comfy with and tell us if they are or aren't....) :wacko: OH was like "Uh, no.... I won't be needing his number" lol that is NOT an emergency contact!!!! Calling your short term boyfriend who knows NOTHING about the kids (I have known the kids for over a year and a half and I am STILL learning certain things, and I actually take the TIME to KNOW them!!) If OH was away and something happened, the ex would never call ME as an emergency contact even though I am essentially the ONLY person OH trusts with these kids because he knows how good I am with them.... why would she ever think OH would trust her flavour of the month with the kids???!! :wacko: God, she never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Re: breast pumps - I've got the medela freestyle one. It's a hands free double one which will come in very handy if I express for the twins - otherwise I'll literally be expressing 24/7!!

X


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH did you buy it new, i looked at it, it's super expensive, twins are so expensive aren't they! I bet they are worth it though!

I've been looking at a Lansino affinity I think it's called - it's also a double and I think hands free or cordless at least xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

The Medela Pump In Style is the same pump as the Freestyle, only a different bag. I really hope I express milk when bubs is born lol


----------



## JJsmom

Aurora - The measurements change the date of conception. She was with someone for 4 years and they ended and she was with this new person and she ended up getting pregnant. So the measurements of the baby was apparently bigger than what she was expecting. She is no longer with who she originally thought was the father of her baby either. 

I know with my DS that when they took the measurements during the 20 week scan that they pushed his due date to Feb 4th instead of Jan 30. Well he came on the 30th (via induction). I don't think the measurements are the most accurate. It should go by your last cycle. 

TFS - I am so sorry you have to go through so much!!! It's hard enough being emotional when you're pregnant but this lady is a fool! I've been with my boyfriend for over 14 months and I still call if he stays with my son or goes to drop him off at daycare! I am always checking up on him even though I do trust him! Hopefully one day she understands!! I am sorry your family and those children are going through this!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Oh my TFS girl..... This woman just irks me more and more each day! What a crazy lady. It's such a shame you have to deal with her!


----------



## AllisMommy

Hello my loves! Hope everyone is doing fantastic.

As for me.. CD7 here, AF is gone and I got to BD this morning... I needed it :blush: 

How is everyone? Any :bfp:


----------



## JJsmom

AllisMommy said:


> Hello my loves! Hope everyone is doing fantastic.
> 
> As for me.. CD7 here, AF is gone and I got to BD this morning... I needed it :blush:
> 
> How is everyone? Any :bfp:

Yay Ashley!!! Glad you got what you needed! :)

No BFP for me yet. I got my OPK's in the mail today. So I took one when I got home. It was nice for once to see two lines on a test. LOL!!! Just wish it was pink! I think I've already O'd this month when I had my 6 days of spotting. Now my cervix is high. I don't know how to read the OPK's 100% but figure I'll keep using them once a day and see if they change at all. If going by my normal AF I should start on Saturday. Going to do a IC tomorrow morning.


----------



## MommaAlexis

So if I go early (which I will) my sister's going to catch a plane to Toronto, my mom's gonna drive here, say hello, meet Lara, then drive to TO to pick up my sister then come back. So I'll get like a day and a half alone with her after I get outta hospital. Wee


----------



## AllisMommy

Goodluck JJ!! fX'd for you!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

*snuggles* I miss you girls! I've been reading all the updates for everyone but am on BnB from my phone so it gets long replying. I'm just stalking hehe :) Love you all!! After I have her, any clothes that are too small or anything that she outgrows I'll send your ways if you're having girls :)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Can't wait to see her Alex!!!


----------



## misspriss

Man I'm just not talkative enough for this thread, there is always pages and pages of posts when I come back to check it out! Anyway officially TTC this cycle (NTNP last), CD8, really excited about this month.


----------



## wannabwatkins

Very hopeful for BFP this weekend


----------



## flapjack10

Did not expect this this morning:

I'm in :shock:

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/ba31ffb7.jpg


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omg!!!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG OMG OMGOMG LIZZZZZZZZZY this is just amazing and so exciting and wholly crap i have to go get ready to go out but i have to tell im so pUmped for you princess!!! super duper dark this time and u got it on a DIGI!!!! yahoooo congrats 


alex i cant wait to meet your lil LARA and lets just hope all things go smoothly for you 

eeeeeek very hopefull for you to Wannabewatkins 

Misspriss you go girl heres to you officially TRYING 

love to you all will catch up proper later gott go pick my daddy up fromt he airport xoxoxo


----------



## Hit Girl

There are no words Lizzy!!!! So goddamn happy for you!!!!!! Millions of :hugs: .

OMG Alex. We are at the business end now! Do you have a feeling as to when Lara will show up?


----------



## Laura91

flapjack10 said:


> Did not expect this this morning:
> 
> I'm in :shock:
> 
> https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/ba31ffb7.jpg

Hell yeah!! ::yipee:

I call bump buds :thumbup:


----------



## Aurora CHK

I'm soooooo thrilled for Lizzy (Flapjack), I am tingling all over and welling up a bit! 

We love you too Alexis!!! 

Chelsea, the THING is surely a demon sent to test you?!?! I'm saying, once your little one arrives and you and OH are all settled, maybe go for full custody of your step-kids??? 

MissTring, no doubt on the talkative front, I'm sure I miss soooo much on this thread. Maybe instead of Totally Talkative we should change it to Too Talkative :haha: 

Everyone else: love to everyone! I'm totally luvdup since Lizzy's news, I want to hug the whole world!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Laura, what is the brown thing in your signature, I can't get it out of my mind that it's a fig for some reason! I have a netbook so maybe its just too small for me to make out.


----------



## joo

Lizzy those lines are a lot clearer than before! Super congrats to you. I want to do all big colourful letters but I'm on my phone and my phone would probs turn all my words to swearwords & garbage. We're not friends at the moment, but I've got too much pride to start talking to my blackberry now.

Alexis - can't wait until Lara shows up. She is gonna be one cute baby rocker!


----------



## Laura91

Aurora CHK said:


> Laura, what is the brown thing in your signature, I can't get it out of my mind that it's a fig for some reason! I have a netbook so maybe its just too small for me to make out.

:haha: It's an appleseed

My mum asked how big it was yesterday and I said that it was an appleseed, then I said but i'll be a pea on Friday..

Well my dad couldn't get his head round it and kept saying "but a pea is bigger than an appleseed" and I was like "yeah...."

After 5 minutes of repeating ourselves my dad finally admitted he thought I meant I was a pea last week :dohh:


----------



## TFSGirl

Hey ladies>>

Aurora, yes she was totally sent to test me. And through all her shit and not really taking the greatest care of the kids, she would never allow us to have full custody, she is a damn good liar when it comes down to it and can make it look like other people are crazy when they call child services on her. And by allowing us custody, she'd lose all her funding; she'd get nothing from the gov. and nothing from OH, so there goes her income. She'd never ever allow that. She's a vile person

Lizzy>> WEEEEEEE!!!!! SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! xoxoxoxox Congrats!!!

AFM, I am "leaking" something :( I am worried that it is amniotic fluid, so will go to the DR today, or maybe the ER here soon if it doesn't slow down. Done the "sniff" test, definitely not urine. :(


----------



## joo

Oh no Chels! FX it us just discharge. Hope you can get it checked out soon xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hope that resolves soon Chelsea, good luck with Dr/ER will be thinking of you and sending (gentle) hugs. :hugs:

Do you keep a journal/diary of Thing's behaviour (other than on here of course)? Just wondering if it might come in useful one day to counter her lies/presentation of herself to the authorities? I know she won't want to lose custody but basically fuck what she wants, eh? :finger:


----------



## TFSGirl

Yes, OH and I each have long long LONG documentation of each of the incidents we have been witness to. I'm not sure how she thinks she can always get away with this shit. It's just unfortunate that here the law seems to always side with the mother, even in cases of neglect, unless she somehow indicates that she doesn't want to have any part in the childrens' lives. I have yet to hear of one case where the father gets custody unless the mother allows it. I'm sure there ARE cases, but the children in this case can't tell their side of the story so she is ALWAYS the voice for them. She can make up whatever story she wants, which I know for a fact she has before. Child services paid her a visit last year and she passed the assessment and made the worker believe whoever called was the crazy one just trying to hurt her. She even told OH she thought it was me who called on her, which I didn't. Turns out it was her step mother.


----------



## Hit Girl

Ooooh Chels, is it clear stuff? It must be if you thought it may be wee.


----------



## TFSGirl

HG>> It is clear from what I can tell, I never really thought it was urine but OH did and I said I'd check, which I did about 100 times. I feel like an idiot if it is just discharge, but I have been up all night worrying :( I know for sure it isn't wee though because it has no smell, no colour, and it's coming from the wrong hole. It's not slippery the way I would expect discharge to be, it quite feels just like water...


----------



## flapjack10

Aurora CHK said:


> I'm soooooo thrilled for Lizzy (Flapjack), I am tingling all over and welling up a bit!
> 
> Everyone else: love to everyone! I'm totally luvdup since Lizzy's news, I want to hug the whole world!


You're so sweet! That's how I felt when Laura got hers! I love telling Jon that one of you guys has got their BFP!


Chelsea - don't feel stupid for worrying. Better safe, than sorry. I reckon go get checked out:hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh my goodness! NEVER feel like you're silly for worrying about something that may be nothing. 

Sorry if this is gross but the discharge I've had is slightly opaque - sort of like a watered-down creamy lotion. I would get it checked out for sure, especially if you're concerned about it.


----------



## JJsmom

Well, BFN again today. I feel so crappy too! Backache, slight cramping on my left and right switching back and forth while feeling nauseous. Not sure if it's from being hungry or from the cramps. I feel like AF is going to hit me. I must say, I am tired of bleeding this month!! I told OH and he said but you just stopped last week! I said I know...blahhhhh!! I hope these OPK's will be able to help me next month!! It will be nice to at least know when I O!

Lizzy - OMG!!! Congrats!!!! I'm so excited for you!!

Chelsea - Definitely get it checked out! Praying everything is good with you and your LO!!

Alexis - Can't wait to see Lara!!!!


----------



## Bergebabe

flapjack10 said:


> Did not expect this this morning:
> 
> I'm in :shock:
> 
> https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/ba31ffb7.jpg


:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


im so pleased!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and what a lovely line it is too xxx


----------



## flapjack10

So sorry JJs! You will get there though!

Thanks Berge :blush:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm so pleased this morning! Good luck TFS!!!!! Sending my thoughts your way!!


----------



## AllisMommy

Yay FJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Had a feeling it was going to be your month!!

Congratulations and H&h 9 months :)


----------



## Boozlebub

Congrats flapjack! So pleased for you! 

Fxed tfs girl that it is nothing, hope you got to go to the dr or the er.

Still waiting to go home, dh has said maybe on saturday so here's hoping!


----------



## TFSGirl

Thanks ladies for your concern, I'm at the hospital now waiting for some tests. They don't seem overly concerned, which for me is good and bad I guess.... Good because I guess that means they aren't worried, bad because I am embarrassed more now. Oh well I'll get over it.


----------



## TFSGirl

The good thing is I am now booked into the hospital, which I wasn't before.... Lol :wacko: my OB told me in the beginning to hold onto my bookin in papers then we never talked about it again....


----------



## nlk

Congrats Laura and FJ for your BFPs!! Soooooo happy for you!

TFS, good luck with the hospital. I hope it's nothing major. But you're so right to get it checked out. I always think it's better to get even the littlest thing checked out!! :hugs:


Just waiting for AF to show to start my next round of meds. Really hoping this is the month. Hoping some of your amazing baby dust will rub off! But have booked a nice holiday for september to relax a bit with OH regardless of what happens :)


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yay! Congratulations FJ!!!! SOOOOO exciting!

Oh no TFS, I hope everything's ok!


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks guys! Nlk - a holiday sounds like a fab idea, I've just rubbed my face on my phone hopefully that'll travel through tinterweb and get to you!

Chelsea - glad they're looking into, let us know how it goes.

xxx

I'm off to Brighton tomorrow (minus any booze) so will be MIA for the next few days. I'll try and check in and lurk on you guys as much as possible!

Just so you know I haven't disappeared off the face of the earth once I got my BFP!

xxx


----------



## nlk

Have a looooooovvvveeeelllly time in brighton FJ!! Hope the weather stays this nice for you! The temp in my car read 33 degrees today! :happydance:


----------



## TFSGirl

Everything seems to have checked out fine, cervix is closed and everything seems intact, so either I am discharging like CRAZY, or I am peeing myself and not knowing it, or there was a small leak and it stopped. Bub was kicking like crazy trying to kick the monitors off lol he's so funny.


----------



## nlk

glad everything is ok! Maybe he just wanted to remind you that he's still there! :haha:


----------



## TFSGirl

lol :haha: maybe!! Which is ok, I like hearing his heart beating away


----------



## flapjack10

Phew! Glad to hear it Chels! Take care of yourself and bub my love. I hate to say it, but maybe this was a sign that you need to take things a bit easier. I know it's easier said than done, with your lovely step-kiddies and bitch troll...
xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

That's exactly what my MIL said, Lizzy, said it must be all the stress and that my body is saying "listen up!! Slow down!!" which I will do this weekend. I will talk to my platoon chief on Monday about my vacation time as that is when my shift is in at work. Maybe I will actually go in and see him, he's a good dude. I'll get my time off sorted.


----------



## jordypotpie

Hope all is well with everyone. :) my brain is pretty jumbled in the baby department..a lot of people are being/will be disapproving about the decision I am making...but surprisingly the family members that know are being highly supportive. I may only be 22 and the man I want to spend the rest of my life with will happen when he happens...but in the mean time I know what I want and I know I have enough love to give to a child. The guy I am seeing knows what I want and is 100% supportive in helping me. I don't want him for child support and he won't ever come for custody. If a paper needs to be written and signed it will. He will be allowed to be a part of the child's life as much as he wants...and who knows what may happen to the two of us in the process...this isn't like a spur of the moment decision...and I've been hanging with him and having conversations about this a long time now..he wants to be a part of the pregnancy the birth and the raising of this child. It isn't like this child will be fatherless or unloved.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've been out all day but have noticed three cramps that went away. I'm gonna head home and see if I'm contracting regularly or if it was just random.


----------



## wannabwatkins

So I caved and took a test in was invalid at first but then BFP ....another one tomorrow to make sure


----------



## MommaAlexis

Just regular walking cramps it seems.


----------



## flapjack10

wannabwatkins said:


> So I caved and took a test in was invalid at first but then BFP ....another one tomorrow to make sure

Eeeeerrk! GL!



MommaAlexis said:


> Just regular walking cramps it seems.

Acccck! 



jordypotpie said:


> Hope all is well with everyone. :) my brain is pretty jumbled in the baby department..a lot of people are being/will be disapproving about the decision I am making...but surprisingly the family members that know are being highly supportive. I may only be 22 and the man I want to spend the rest of my life with will happen when he happens...but in the mean time I know what I want and I know I have enough love to give to a child. The guy I am seeing knows what I want and is 100% supportive in helping me. I don't want him for child support and he won't ever come for custody. If a paper needs to be written and signed it will. He will be allowed to be a part of the child's life as much as he wants...and who knows what may happen to the two of us in the process...this isn't like a spur of the moment decision...and I've been hanging with him and having conversations about this a long time now..he wants to be a part of the pregnancy the birth and the raising of this child. It isn't like this child will be fatherless or unloved.

To be fair Jordy, I don't really approve of what you're doing, but you're an adult, live in a free country and have obviously made your mind up. I'm glad you've got a supportive family and I wish you the best of luck. ;)


----------



## sharonfruit

> Hope all is well with everyone. my brain is pretty jumbled in the baby department..a lot of people are being/will be disapproving about the decision I am making...but surprisingly the family members that know are being highly supportive. I may only be 22 and the man I want to spend the rest of my life with will happen when he happens...but in the mean time I know what I want and I know I have enough love to give to a child. The guy I am seeing knows what I want and is 100% supportive in helping me. I don't want him for child support and he won't ever come for custody. If a paper needs to be written and signed it will. He will be allowed to be a part of the child's life as much as he wants...and who knows what may happen to the two of us in the process...this isn't like a spur of the moment decision...and I've been hanging with him and having conversations about this a long time now..he wants to be a part of the pregnancy the birth and the raising of this child. It isn't like this child will be fatherless or unloved.

I've been slacking on this thread, what exactly is your situation? Xoxo


----------



## Laura91

Glad to hear everything's ok Chels :thumbup: Better to get it checked out than to continue worrying :) 

FJ - Have a nice weekend! 

NLK - Thank you :) Lots of :dust: for this month!

Jordy - I don't really know what to say but I wish you the best of luck

Wannab - Good luck! :dust:

Hope everyone else is ok :flower:


----------



## JJsmom

I am officially out this month! I have decided to use OPK's this month to hopefully determine when I O during the month. 

Chelsea - Glad to hear everything was OK and that your LO wasn't having any problems!!!

Wannabe - Good luck on your test!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Hit Girl

JJ, great plan with the OPKs. I've never used them before but I did temp for the month before I got my BFP.

Wanna, I see your ticker there. Can we assume all went VERY well? :mrgreen:


----------



## Bergebabe

oooh another lovely :bfp: congratulations


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh, wannabe looks like you're a gonnabe, CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's our twentieth, right? Lizzy being 19 and Wannabe makes 20?!? Yay this thread!


----------



## TFSGirl

Jordy>> going to have to agree with Lizzy on this one, but like she said, you're an adult so you can make your own decisions. Hope things work out for you.

Wannabe>> !! YAY!!! Congratulations!! :dance:

Thanks for the support girls, I felt better all of a sudden after the hospital, and heard bub's heart beating away :) OH's sister stopped by last night, and ended up staying for dinner and we all had DQ Blizzards!! :dance: mmmm, love them. It was to support Sick Kids hospital, so I was happy to oblige :haha:, but for real, Sick Kids is and has been a huge part of our lives with SD being so sick, so we do everything to support them.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Majorly slept in lol


----------



## AllisMommy

Jordy, I already told you my thoughts on FB. Not a fantastic idea, and there is not enough thought out into pregnancy these days. You say you have thought a lot. Where will you live with your child, what will you do for childcare, what will you do when your daughter/son is sick and you need to stay home from work? You won't have a spouse to support you because you will be doing it on your own. Wouldn't you rather share your experience of a child when you are married or with someone long term? Give them the chance to share in the first time experience of a child with you? There are many mommies on here that may be doing it or have done it solo, but not becaus they chose to. You are still so young... Please gve it more thought.


----------



## jordypotpie

My family is there to help and support. I have a place to live..I'm finally working...and the man who will be the father...wants to be in the child's life..he couldn't stand to see the child go without....I've talked to my family and he has talked to his...we have support from both sides...the only thing that is even mildly deterring me from this is the fact that we like each other and want to see where that leads..so I suppose in the mean time I can put this on hold and see where this goes. I just don't like that my ovarian cysts are ticking time bombs...being as big as they are even having them removed is risky....I may never get to be a mother...may never get to do the entire process...and I so desperately want to be a mom and go through the whole process...


----------



## pops23

Congratulations wannabee, 20 BFPs, pretty awesome!! xx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hello all!!! Loving the BFPs!!!!!!!!

Jordy - I agree with Lizzy, Chelsea, and Ashley. I would just keep in mind that while everything seems like it will work out perfectly right now, lots of things can change in 9 months. Just try to weigh both sides...what if it doesn't all go according to plan? You might also consult your doctor about your cysts of it is a concern. Have they told you pregnancy will not be an option later on? 

In any case, as Lizzy said, you're an adult who can make their own choices. I would just recommend that you consider the things that may go wrong before making such a big step. Lots of hugs and luck in whatever you decide! :hugs:

I'm on vacay as of 4:30 today...so about 3 hours from now!!! Wahoo!! :wohoo:


----------



## Boozlebub

Congrats wannabee!! Great news! Looks like another BFP boom!!

Afm i am finally back at home, after a 12 hr drive! It is fantastic to be home again!


----------



## joo

Yay for BFP boom! Congrats wannabe that's amazing news xxx 

Grr since I've found out I'm preggers everything in my house keeps breaking! OH car tyres broke so we had to get new ones, OH painted the fireplace & now I need a new one, my hair dryer bloody blew up but I have a travel dryer to use for now & today my stupid vacuum broke. I hope my baby isn't Damien! :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

That sucks joo, these things always seem to happen at once don't they, at least it's all breaking now and not in a few months time when baby is here as that would be extra stressful! Xx


----------



## TFSGirl

jordypotpie said:


> My family is there to help and support. I have a place to live..I'm finally working...and the man who will be the father...wants to be in the child's life..he couldn't stand to see the child go without....I've talked to my family and he has talked to his...we have support from both sides...the only thing that is even mildly deterring me from this is the fact that we like each other and want to see where that leads..so I suppose in the mean time I can put this on hold and see where this goes. I just don't like that my ovarian cysts are ticking time bombs...being as big as they are even having them removed is risky....I may never get to be a mother...may never get to do the entire process...and I so desperately want to be a mom and go through the whole process...

While I can understand this want, and the worry that it causes to think that your cysts are a ticking time bomb, there are ways to make it happen for you later on down the road when you are more financially "set", and have a loving spouse (hopefully with this guy, it works out). I was 22 the first time I was "trying" as well and was actually in a long term relationship, ready to get married in a few weeks, and I found out that it was going to be "a struggle" to get pregnant... and when I didn't get pregnant in 2 months of trying, that little tiny bit of strain on our relationship broke us. He couldn't handle the idea that I might never get pregnant at all, and that coupled with the fact that we had a lot of different views on how to parent a child at all (and of course other issues) ended up slitting us up. I am SO glad that happened to me. And even though it meant that my chances of getting pregnant would only go DOWN with age, it was the right decision not to try to have one on my own. I wanted SO badly to be a mother, and I KNOW that single mothers make it work, but you really need to KNOW the person you are having a child with, not just both be super excited about it. I THOUGHT I knew the man I was about to marry, we had been together for years, but those trials and tribulations really taught me who he was. I could have gone and tried to have a baby with someone else because I was SO set on having one when I was with him, but in truth I was NOT ready. Keep in mind that I have been living on my own and been financially independent since I was 18 years old, I have 2 college degrees and a university degree, I have been all over the world and had been by 21, and have ALL the support in the world from my family and friends. And even at almost 28 with a stable career and my own house and car and still very supportive friends and family, I STILL worry about being a good mother to my baby and if I will somehow fail them. I have everything in place to be a good parent, and a VERY VERY supportive spouse who I KNOW that even if we didn't work out in the long run (which I don't see happening, but still have to think it is a possibility, as it is ALWAYS a possibility) that he would be there for his son 100%, and yet I still have worries and doubts. I think it is a GOOD thing to not think you are 100% prepared for something, because you never are. If someone thinks they are 100% ready for everything that comes with parenting, no matter what their situation they are in for a rude awakening. No one is ever prepared. You are about to raise a human whose personality and special needs and circumstances are yet to be seen. 

You're a grown person, and I do understand your concerns about your ovaries, but honestly please think about the other life you are looking to bring into this world, and try to understand that it changes absolutely everything and it will NEVER go exactly the way you want, and from what I heave heard of your story you have a lot stacked against you and your own life is just beginning. Please don't rush into this idea. 

I do think you and your new man should get to know each other and see where THAT goes first :)


----------



## TFSGirl

joo said:


> Yay for BFP boom! Congrats wannabe that's amazing news xxx
> 
> Grr since I've found out I'm preggers everything in my house keeps breaking! OH car tyres broke so we had to get new ones, OH painted the fireplace & now I need a new one, my hair dryer bloody blew up but I have a travel dryer to use for now & today my stupid vacuum broke. I hope my baby isn't *Damien*! :haha:

:haha: I have to laugh because my ex's name is Damian and I think he really was Damien incarnate :haha: Immediately after him I had to cleanse my soul and date a guy named Adam... who turned out more Damien like than Damian :rofl:

Sorry shit keeps breaking :dohh: that would drive me nuts!! xox


----------



## jordypotpie

Thank you all so much for helping me and giving advice. :) we have been talking and we have both decided that we want to put a hold on it and see where we go. And if an accident should happen along the way we will deal with it as it comes. :) he lives near my dad which is two hours away from my hometown..which is where my heart is..we agreed that once he is done with school in seven months we will look into getting a place about an hour from my hometown. I am sure I will be on here a lot due to the fact that this want of a baby and being a mother is a constant struggle for me. Thanks so much again for the advice and help. You have no idea how much I truly appreciate it. <3


----------



## sharonfruit

That's very well said by Chelsea, I'd like to reiterate the fact that your ovarian cysts don't mean you won't be able to conceive later in life, as far as I understand there are ways around it, and even though it may not be easy, it'll definitely be worth the wait xoxo


----------



## joo

:rofl: chels

Sharonfruit, I hope you're right & I'm just getting all the broken stuff out of the way now. I hope I don't break any mirrors in the meantime!


----------



## sharonfruit

I've just been looking at the front page, I'm so excited for the group babies to start appearing! I wonder who will be born first, and in which order! Or if it'll all happen in the same order as it is on the list?! Eeeeek! :happydance:


----------



## TFSGirl

Lol, it's just your Friday the 13th lasting 2 weeks. I say the bad luck is over now :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## joo

Yep the front page is looking mighty fine, it won't be perfect until everyone is on it though! I can't believe how excited I am about the baby boom :wohoo:

Thanks chels I hope you're right. By the way, I saw on Erin's journal that everything was all ok when you went to get checked. Phew! so relieved for you. Take it easy xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm watching restaurant makeover! Chef ramsay is bad ass.


----------



## AllisMommy

My daughter literally just threw a bottle of Pepsi on the floor of target, and ran screaming. It exploded all over the floor, sprayed another mom w her child in a cart. Ugh!! I love my daughter anyway, but let me tell you, the terrible twos are just draining me! I was telling OH last night... "can u imagine a newborn w this craziness?" his response.. "I'd love it!" he really is my rock.. He gets me through everything, and I am so happy I met him after my heartbreak of my previous marriage. He gets me, loves me, and is my inspiration to be a better person.

It's our anniversary today :) I got a dozen red roses and he will be home in 30 min to start dinner:)) I love my life!! Even of my two year old is insane sometimes!


----------



## AllisMommy

MommaAlexis said:


> I'm watching restaurant makeover! Chef ramsay is bad ass.

I loved him on hells kitchen. Such a bad ass.


----------



## misspriss

AllisMommy said:


> It's our anniversary today :) I got a dozen red roses and he will be home in 30 min to start dinner:)) I love my life!! Even of my two year old is insane sometimes!

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! :happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

Happy Anniversary Ashley!!! It's so wonderful that you met someone so special!!


----------



## AllisMommy

Thanks girls... And I'm coming down w a cold :(


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

AllisMommy said:


> My daughter literally just threw a bottle of Pepsi on the floor of target, and ran screaming. It exploded all over the floor, sprayed another mom w her child in a cart. Ugh!! I love my daughter anyway, but let me tell you, the terrible twos are just draining me! I was telling OH last night... "can u imagine a newborn w this craziness?" his response.. "I'd love it!" he really is my rock.. He gets me through everything, and I am so happy I met him after my heartbreak of my previous marriage. He gets me, loves me, and is my inspiration to be a better person.
> 
> It's our anniversary today :) I got a dozen red roses and he will be home in 30 min to start dinner:)) I love my life!! Even of my two year old is insane sometimes!


Happy Anniversary! Yay to July anniversaries ( Ours was on the 22nd)!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hahahaha omg. So I'm talking to my dad about coffee, and how once you get used to coffee, decaf just isn't the same. It's just... wrong. He then yells "nipple confusion!!!" I was like.. Uhh.. yeah.. like nipple confusion... o.o He has been spending too much time around me lol XD


----------



## thuthao1

I loved him on hells kitchen. Such a bad ass.


----------



## jordypotpie

Happy Anniversary!!!!


----------



## AllisMommy

Thanks girls!! It was a great anniversary :) I got an iTunes gift card too, 50.00! I do downloading all the music I want lol. I also got the camera I've been wanting. Camera t2i dslr. So now I have two great cameras when I shoot weddings :) so I can use an assistant. 

Ps apple customer service is awesome. I went there the other day and got a whole new phone because my top button was pushed in and it wouldn't work.

The only bad part is re-downloading the 1200+ songs to my Phone... That took forever!!! 

Today it is sunny(not humid) and beautiful out. It's 8am and I'm already, up, showered and in the process of getting DD ready. Time to go do pictures:) I can't wait!!

Ok.. Done rambling... Hope everyone has a happy Saturday... Or Friday... For my friends on the other side of the world!!

Loves and hugs!


----------



## AllisMommy

Oh and afm and my cycle... Cycle day 10.. No sign of Ov yet!! Prob won't ovulate til cd19 or 20.. Who's testing w me August 20th-ish??


----------



## Ezza BUB1

jordypotpie said:


> Hope all is well with everyone. :) my brain is pretty jumbled in the baby department..a lot of people are being/will be disapproving about the decision I am making...but surprisingly the family members that know are being highly supportive. I may only be 22 and the man I want to spend the rest of my life with will happen when he happens...but in the mean time I know what I want and I know I have enough love to give to a child. The guy I am seeing knows what I want and is 100% supportive in helping me. I don't want him for child support and he won't ever come for custody. If a paper needs to be written and signed it will. He will be allowed to be a part of the child's life as much as he wants...and who knows what may happen to the two of us in the process...this isn't like a spur of the moment decision...and I've been hanging with him and having conversations about this a long time now..he wants to be a part of the pregnancy the birth and the raising of this child. It isn't like this child will be fatherless or unloved.

Jordy i know you have since reposted saying that you are both going to put things re baby on hold, but i have to agree with the other girls also ... i am glad you are placing it on hold.... you are still so young and bringing life into the world (in a perfect world we would all be happily married in perfect realtionships) it doesnt always happen like this and wat will be will be .. but right now you WANT it which is great but your not stuck in an accident and you are not in a stable (heres hoping it heads that way) relationship yet.. you have just recently met this man and albeit he may be perfect but you just dont know that yet..... ive been with my husband for 10 and a bit years... we knew we would get married and have babies etc .. .but honestly at 22 i was still a child... that is different for everyone however i would have loved to be a mummy then but i knew in myself i was not ready.... i wanted so much of myself .. travel and see the world first as all those things are 10 times harder with a baby.... be set in your world first then bring a precious life into your already perfect world and it will be bliss ... haveng a baby now with a man you dont knwo WELL is only going to fullfill your own wnats and needs .... the baby may not get everything tis really needs if your not officially stable yet.... in saying that im damn sure it would be loved to death and you would do all you can for it but just be secure yourself first... all the best sweetheart and i hope everything works put perfectly!!



wannabwatkins said:


> So I caved and took a test in was invalid at first but then BFP ....another one tomorrow to make sure

 OM FREAKING GOD eeeeeeeeeeeeeek another BFP yahoooooooooooooo im so excited yay yay yay i love this ... that totaly is BRILLIANT im doing the baby dance yah yah yah massive Congrats princess i would love to see your tests please xoxo



JJsmom said:


> I am officially out this month! I have decided to use OPK's this month to hopefully determine when I O during the month.

 BUMMER JJ that sux some serious ASS.. but onwards and upwards from here ok and PMA all the way xoxoxox good luck with OPKS 



TFSGirl said:


> Thanks for the support girls, I felt better all of a sudden after the hospital, and heard bub's heart beating away :) OH's sister stopped by last night, and ended up staying for dinner and we all had DQ Blizzards!! :dance: mmmm, love them. It was to support Sick Kids hospital, so I was happy to oblige :haha:, but for real, Sick Kids is and has been a huge part of our lives with SD being so sick, so we do everything to support them.

 OMG i am so glad everything is ok Chels.... even though i told you so on my journal ... so so so glad!! 

how awesome is DAIRY QUEEN... i fell in love with it in canada can you please have one for me .. im so jealous damn it xoxo



xopiinkiieox said:


> I'm on vacay as of 4:30 today...so about 3 hours from now!!! Wahoo!! :wohoo:

 yAHOOOOOOO for HOLIDAYS!!! enjoy ... live it up and do that funky dance with your hubby alllll the time to get that Rainbow of yours .... its a girl i reckon .. and she is on her way!! xoxo



joo said:


> Yay for BFP boom! Congrats wannabe that's amazing news xxx
> Grr since I've found out I'm preggers everything in my house keeps breaking! OH car tyres broke so we had to get new ones, OH painted the fireplace & now I need a new one, my hair dryer bloody blew up but I have a travel dryer to use for now & today my stupid vacuum broke. I hope my baby isn't Damien! :haha:

 joo you are really not having much fun are you BOOOOO to things breaking but YAY to getting new stuff hehee 



AllisMommy said:


> My daughter literally just threw a bottle of Pepsi on the floor of target, and ran screaming. It exploded all over the floor, sprayed another mom w her child in a cart. Ugh!! I love my daughter anyway, but let me tell you, the terrible twos are just draining me! I was telling OH last night... "can u imagine a newborn w this craziness?" his response.. "I'd love it!" he really is my rock.. He gets me through everything, and I am so happy I met him after my heartbreak of my previous marriage. He gets me, loves me, and is my inspiration to be a better person.
> 
> It's our anniversary today :) I got a dozen red roses and he will be home in 30 min to start dinner:)) I love my life!! Even of my two year old is insane sometimes!

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY my beautiful darling freind.... i hope you have had the most wonderful day and been spoilt rotten ... like it sounds as though you have .... how cooll!!!! omg CRAZY daugther but how cute is she ... you just cant stay mad at her forever hehe

AS for me .... i had the absoloute BEST bday ever .... wondrful kisses in the morning a surprise massage for Sat (today) and a wonderful dinner .... it was amazing .... we also went and collected all our nursery items and pram and carseat today... albeit i have to go back and collect half of it on monday coz it wouldnt fit in the car... but it was soooo cool... i came home from my amazing massage today a special preggo massage which i suggest each and everyone of you should do .. twas AMAZING ... to my pram all made up and its so wonderful!! i love it and i love my hubby for doing it for me even more

im on cloud nine with bday celebrations and gettin all our goodies plus a few added extras and also WINNING the coolest lil Monkey doll from my fb pay it forward comp .. i feel so lucky

love to each and everyone of you 

xxooxoxooxox


----------



## TFSGirl

OMG Erin, I LOVE blizzards so much!! Almost made OH go get another one for me yesterday even if it wasn't going to Sick Kids hahah oh dear. 

I had THE STRANGEST dream about you and your hubby last night :wacko: I have been having the most messed up dreams that even if they aren't scary I wake up frightened, then I think about it and it's not scary it's weird and a bit funny... People were so mad at your hubby because he bought you the "wrong" baby dresser, but he had the right one hidden in the attic, but the police were after him for lying to you :wacko: WTF is with my brain???

AFM, my dogs are acting like fools right now, rolling around on the ground bith one one between the two of them. lol I love them but they are morons lol


----------



## joo

Just put deposit down (and them some) on a pram/ travel system & nursery furniture set... Oops! The money is fully refundable though should we need to cancel. So exciting :)


----------



## Queen Bee.

Happy 10th week, Joo! its flying by already! :D


----------



## joo

Thank you xxx it had gone quickly if I look and see I'm at 10w now, but the actual days & Weeks are going slow if you know what I mean! X


----------



## sharonfruit

Miranda, how are you? Are you still WTT ? Xx


----------



## AllisMommy

Does anyone want to full on tell someone that they are full of crap? I hate when people act like they know what they are talking about when in all actuality, they don't know anything. I'm just shaking my head inside at the stupidity in this world.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Sharon: I am great, thanks. I am going to say we are NTNP (again), I haven't been keeping track of anything, Not really been thinking about it all to be honest. Just kinda going with the flow, I have completely relaxed about it all, and feel like if it is going to happen It will and I should not get so stressed over something that is out of my control. I know how confusing it must be to keep up with me about NTNP/WTT LOL But I guess we are back at it


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

AllisMommy said:


> Does anyone want to full on tell someone that they are full of crap? I hate when people act like they know what they are talking about when in all actuality, they don't know anything. I'm just shaking my head inside at the stupidity in this world.

I work with someone like that! She thinks she knows everything! I have to catch myself before I comment on it! :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm a research junkie and if someone proves me wrong I'm like OH COOL, gonna go research that more then! But there is some people who think they know best 100%.. Those guys annoy me.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

MommaAlexis said:


> I'm a research junkie and if someone proves me wrong I'm like OH COOL, gonna go research that more then! But there is some people who think they know best 100%.. Those guys annoy me.

I'm right there with you! I will go research it too. This lady I work with gets worked up about it. And some of the things she says it's like wtf?!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm 10dpo too! Will start OPKs today and get to serious BDing...no more Ms. Nice Girl! ;0) I have been O'ing around CD16, as my cycles have been longer (32-33 days), rather than O'ing around CD13 when I have (what was) my normal 28 day cycle!

Damn...bodies are confusing! ;0)


----------



## AllisMommy

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone want to full on tell someone that they are full of crap? I hate when people act like they know what they are talking about when in all actuality, they don't know anything. I'm just shaking my head inside at the stupidity in this world.
> 
> I work with someone like that! She thinks she knows everything! I have to catch myself before I comment on it! :haha:Click to expand...

It's so true. I love when people believe everything they see or read. Or when people look up diseases and they automatically diagnose themselves. It's so freakin annoying. I know a girl who is certain she has a disease, and all I want to do is tell her pathological lying self to go see a doctor. Im in nursing school, I don't know everything.... But some people are just plain stupid!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

AllisMommy said:


> Mrs.Luvbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone want to full on tell someone that they are full of crap? I hate when people act like they know what they are talking about when in all actuality, they don't know anything. I'm just shaking my head inside at the stupidity in this world.
> 
> I work with someone like that! She thinks she knows everything! I have to catch myself before I comment on it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's so true. I love when people believe everything they see or read. Or when people look up diseases and they automatically diagnose themselves. It's so freakin annoying. I know a girl who is certain she has a disease, and all I want to do is tell her pathological lying self to go see a doctor. Im in nursing school, I don't know everything.... But some people are just plain stupid!Click to expand...

bahahahahahaha self diagnosing people are the best!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Ugh. Okay, having kids does not mean you can pretend we're bffs! Lol. This girl screwed me over this winter and cost me a couple hundred bucks. She finally had her kid and ran up to me all happy chatting about him. I don't care lol, are you forgetting spending two months avoiding me after you cost me that money? I'm not!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

MommaAlexis said:


> Ugh. Okay, having kids does not mean you can pretend we're bffs! Lol. This girl screwed me over this winter and cost me a couple hundred bucks. She finally had her kid and ran up to me all happy chatting about him. I don't care lol, are you forgetting spending two months avoiding me after you cost me that money? I'm not!

I really hate people who pretend like nothing happened and you're still bff's. Two of my friends had a falling out, and every time they see each other ( my wedding for example as they were both bridesmaids ) one of them pretends like they're best friends and nothing ever happened and the other is like umm wtf is this? 

And especially with this girl who cost you tons of money and then avoided you- because that means she knows she did something wrong!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've come to terms with.not seeing a dime but jeeez. At least apologize! Haha and at least my self diagnosing comes with a disclaimer that I'm guessing because I've asked my doctor and he won't tell me.  I hate hypochondriacs.


----------



## AllisMommy

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Luvbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone want to full on tell someone that they are full of crap? I hate when people act like they know what they are talking about when in all actuality, they don't know anything. I'm just shaking my head inside at the stupidity in this world.
> 
> I work with someone like that! She thinks she knows everything! I have to catch myself before I comment on it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's so true. I love when people believe everything they see or read. Or when people look up diseases and they automatically diagnose themselves. It's so freakin annoying. I know a girl who is certain she has a disease, and all I want to do is tell her pathological lying self to go see a doctor. Im in nursing school, I don't know everything.... But some people are just plain stupid!Click to expand...
> 
> bahahahahahaha self diagnosing people are the best!Click to expand...

Lmfao !! I know!! It's hilarious!! I just sit back and make them feel like they know what they are talking about. :smile and nod: lmao


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

AllisMommy said:


> Mrs.Luvbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Luvbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone want to full on tell someone that they are full of crap? I hate when people act like they know what they are talking about when in all actuality, they don't know anything. I'm just shaking my head inside at the stupidity in this world.
> 
> I work with someone like that! She thinks she knows everything! I have to catch myself before I comment on it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's so true. I love when people believe everything they see or read. Or when people look up diseases and they automatically diagnose themselves. It's so freakin annoying. I know a girl who is certain she has a disease, and all I want to do is tell her pathological lying self to go see a doctor. Im in nursing school, I don't know everything.... But some people are just plain stupid!Click to expand...
> 
> bahahahahahaha self diagnosing people are the best!Click to expand...
> 
> Lmfao !! I know!! It's hilarious!! I just sit back and make them feel like they know what they are talking about. :smile and nod: lmaoClick to expand...

Right! Cracks me up! It's like ok, so because you have a headache you have a brain tumor and are going to die in a week.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

MommaAlexis said:


> I've come to terms with.not seeing a dime but jeeez. At least apologize! Haha and at least my self diagnosing comes with a disclaimer that I'm guessing because I've asked my doctor and he won't tell me.  I hate hypochondriacs.


haha mine too... I'll at least say that I looked it up and this is what it could be, but I won't live by it lol.


----------



## AllisMommy

MommaAlexis said:


> I've come to terms with.not seeing a dime but jeeez. At least apologize! Haha and at least my self diagnosing comes with a disclaimer that I'm guessing because I've asked my doctor and he won't tell me.  I hate hypochondriacs.

That's very true A!

There was a girl at the last place I worked that went from, migraines to arthritis to carpal tunnel, to fibromyalgia in the 2 years we worked together.

She was also a pathological liar. I used to catch her in her lies they were so bad

At one point she told me she "didn't know she was pregnant" w her first child. Months later she told me (after meeting dd) that I was so lucky to have a girl and that at her 4 month ultrasound she was sad when they said boy... Hmm thought you said you didn't know? Liars are probably #1 on my pet peev list!


----------



## AllisMommy

Lmfao .. Yes headache = brain tumor ..

Damn if that's the case, my 2y/o causes more brain tumors than I know!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

AllisMommy said:


> Lmfao .. Yes headache = brain tumor ..
> 
> Damn if that's the case, my 2y/o causes more brain tumors than I know!!

:rofl:



AllisMommy said:


> MommaAlexis said:
> 
> 
> I've come to terms with.not seeing a dime but jeeez. At least apologize! Haha and at least my self diagnosing comes with a disclaimer that I'm guessing because I've asked my doctor and he won't tell me.  I hate hypochondriacs.
> 
> That's very true A!
> 
> There was a girl at the last place I worked that went from, migraines to arthritis to carpal tunnel, to fibromyalgia in the 2 years we worked together.
> 
> She was also a pathological liar. I used to catch her in her lies they were so bad
> 
> At one point she told me she "didn't know she was pregnant" w her first child. Months later she told me (after meeting dd) that I was so lucky to have a girl and that at her 4 month ultrasound she was sad when they said boy... Hmm thought you said you didn't know? Liars are probably #1 on my pet peev list!Click to expand...

haha!! She pretty much ratted herself out!


----------



## AllisMommy

Yes, zero tolerance for liars


----------



## AllisMommy

She also said she dated the "Craigslist" killer in high school...

Yes... Yes I'm sure u did.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hahahaha omfg. Yeah, and I went to school with Dr. House!!


----------



## AllisMommy

MommaAlexis said:


> Hahahaha omfg. Yeah, and I went to school with Dr. House!!

Lmao... I wish I went to school w him ;) hehehe major crush on that old man ... Hugh Laurie.. Yum. Haha

I will self diagnose myself with another sinus infection. 2nd one this summer:( last time I went to doc and they gave me a shot of steroids.. Felt so much better. I may be taking a trip there tomorrow.

On the bright side, Allison just fed me grapes (dominoes) and some juice (a pawn from the chess set). Nice and nutritious


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

AllisMommy said:


> She also said she dated the "Craigslist" killer in high school...
> 
> Yes... Yes I'm sure u did.

:rofl: bahahahahahahahahahaha! 

I just don't even know what to say to that! That's ridiculous! :rofl:

mmmm grapes and juice, at least she's got the right foods and not cookies and ice cream ;)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

So quiet...!!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm just really irritable lately, valid reasons that I'm irritated, just more annoyed then I'd usually be and it's making me not want to go out. So I'm silently stalking and symptom spotting


----------



## sharonfruit

People that tell you one thing and then tell you another months down the line are the worst!! They lie so much they don't even remember they lied to you.

This girl I used to know used to lie so much I swear she as convincing herself she was telling the truth. Her stori jus never made sense. Like she said she had an abortion when she was younger and she didn't find out she was pregnant til she was like maybe 3 or 4 months, but at the time I tout I might be pregnant but I go a Bfn on a test, and then she started telling me that happened to her when she was pregnant and she didn't get a BFP til she was like 4 weeks late. I was like, but I thought u didn't find out til u were 3 months!?

So weird. She also told me her mum had been in and out of hospital with eating disorders and she hated going to her hometown to visit her mum because every time she went there her mum was even thinner than the time before. Then this one time I stumbled across her mums Facebook page and she had recent holiday photos in a bikini and she was clearly a healthy size 12...


----------



## joo

I've never understood those people Shar. And sometimes the length they go to to tlel their lies, or the type of lies they tell, like my mum has cancer etc. Tooooo far! What sane person would lie about such things?

Talking about lies... yesterday I was in mamas & papas and the shop lady was giving us a demo on prams and car seats and asked when I was due. I just said after Christmas (I was a bit embarrassed about saying because I feel like I've got a bump already) so she just said January and I didn't correct her! But I don't know why lol. Everytime she went away from us to get something I kept saying to OH 'OMG why did I say that?! What's wrong with me!' He just said well you didn't say it she just said January but you didn't correct her. I felt bad all afternoon :rofl: I will have to make a mental note not to go in there at all in February :blush:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha I drink rasberry leaf tea as it's said to help you contract better when you go into labour. But the tea store girls think it actually induces labour and won't sell it unless you're overdue. Totally lied about my due date yesterday lol. I don't feel like having a debate in my favourite store. They have birthday cake tea! Lol. But I have suuuuch a bad poker face, I was sure she knew lol.


----------



## Hit Girl

Is the Birthday Cake tea actually the Raspberry Leaf tea? That would be funny. :haha: We've got RL tea in the cupboard and I won't go near it.


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's recommended use is after 34 weeks, because it strengthens your uterus and makes contractions more effective. And nah, not the same tea sadly. I freakin wish!!


----------



## sharonfruit

Ooh I just read up on it and it does look good and doesn't say that it will induce labour soothe girls in the tea Shop should research better!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, I'm not gonna piss off the only birthday cake tea sellers I know though lmfao. Lara feels like she swims up to sleep beside me during the night, as soon as I get up she drops way back down over a few seconds. Lol guess she likes to sleep higher? Weiiird.


----------



## MommaAlexis

So the shelter I'm at is a scent free environment. Just walked onto the new town bus, the whole thing smells like new rubber, and someone's drawing with a sharpie and it dawned on me... I miss smells lol! Like, strong, bad for you, awesome smells lol. I also like the smell of gasoline. Sigh. I want a sharpie now.


----------



## TFSGirl

Contemplating looking for new homes for my dogs :( totally don't want to and usually am the kind of person who says you shouldn't have gotten a dog in the first place if you can't handle it, but circumstances have really changed for me since I got my dog and I wasn't expecting OH to bring his dog here in the end... And now I am pregnant with two dogs and OHs dog is an absolute terror on walks, he has tripped me before when I took both of them out walking at the same time, and he's way over excited and OH doesn't correct him so his behavior on walks never changes. My dog doesn't understand that small dogs are dogs, he thinks they are prey and so many people around here allow their small dogs off leash thinking "they can't hurt anyone so what's the big deal?" but then their small dogs come up trying to pick a fight with my 75 pound bulldog, and I'm the one left having to fight my dog to stop him from eating the little rats, and at 7 months pregnant I can't do it anymore :( I was just out with OH and the 2 dogs and a little white yappy thing came up and I had to wrestle my dog to stop him from slipping out of his collar and killing the thing while OH just stood there watching me. I'm now in bed crying like I have been all day about various things. I feel so negative and down in the dumps lately. I can barely muster a fake smile lately. :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

Get a halti in their size. Not a harness, halti. They're maybe twenty bucks. They are a god send for trouble dogs. I used to rehome "problem" dogs, and they work amazingly. If they stay by your side and don't pull they can turn their head anywhere and open their mouths. If they pull or lunge it closes their mouth and turns tgeir head towards you. They'll fight it at first, but after a few blocks of not letting them pull they give up. They'd rather open their mouths then fight you. Also, invest in cesar millan shows. You can download them. If those two things don't help I'm glad to offer training tips if I can.


----------



## TFSGirl

It's not about the training tips anymore, I have put everything into this dog, and he was a dream before all of the changes happened in our lives. And OH's dog isn't mine to train. Diesel had a halti but somehow can get out of those more easily than he can even get out of a collar. Don't ask me how, I could't tell ya, but he does, and it's scarier to walk him on the halti than it is in a plain collar or pinch collar. The problem is inconsistency and constant changes in environment. Which I know sounds like I am a hypocrite because I want to re-home him, but the fact is if he could get a STABLE home it would be better for him. The inconsistency comes from the fact that my OH thinks dogs think like humans and that the dog does things "on purpose" and to "piss us off", yet dogs don't THINK like that and I know that. He is a bulldog, so he IS stubborn, but he just needs everything to be consistent. The last month has been the worst with the two kids being here. Over the last 2 years things have just continued to change in his life constantly. Before, it was just me and him in our apartment and he got 3 walks a day no matter what the weather, and he was happy and balanced. Then I moved him to a house and then OH moved in with me so there were 2 big changes, one right after the other. His doggy sitter changed because my location changed, so there is another switch. Then the kids started coming here and there is another change. The we started renovations and I got pregnant (which I know he senses). Then my work schedule changed because I was pregnant. Then OH got his dog over here full time. Then the kids were here for a month. So it went from being just him, to being him, OH, the other dog, two other kids, renovations everywhere, and now we are about to bring another person in here. It's too much change and "stuff". If he had just a home with a single person or a couple, he'd be much happier. The chaos doesn't work for him. And like I said, OH and I have totally different views on how to train dogs, and totally different views on each others' dogs as a whole. He thinks his dog is a total saint and my dog is an asshole, yet his dog just lashes out in different ways. My dog poops on the floor when he is anxious, so I've had to start crating him at night again for the first time since he was a puppy. It's like I have to totally re-train him, and OH is inconsistent with it. He just yells at him and calls him an asshole when he does it without thinking about getting to the root of the issue. His dog on the other hand chews fucking EVERYTHING, and OH just says "awww, poor boy" like HE is the victim in the fact that he chewed shoes and clothes etc. He doesn't get taught NOT to to do it, he just gets a pat on the head like he did something RIGHT in doing it. The problem is more the two people with the dogs don't see eye to eye about the dogs rather than the dogs being the issue, but I just can't take it anymore. When my dog tries to lunge and bite other dogs he gets put on his side, but at 7 months pregnant I am having a hard time with doing that, and my OH just stands there and watches me... I just can't do it alone anymore, and since I get NO backup, the only thing I can think of doing is giving him to someone who can give him consistency. He's not getting it here and he's not ever going to get it here the way things are going. I have told OH a million times that I don't like how differently we view the dogs, but it never changes. If it was just me, I'd have no issue because my dog and I were fine before. He looked to me as his leader and was always such a good dog. Now he's just confused with everything being so different.


----------



## AllisMommy

TFSGirl said:


> Contemplating looking for new homes for my dogs :( totally don't want to and usually am the kind of person who says you shouldn't have gotten a dog in the first place if you can't handle it, but circumstances have really changed for me since I got my dog and I wasn't expecting OH to bring his dog here in the end... And now I am pregnant with two dogs and OHs dog is an absolute terror on walks, he has tripped me before when I took both of them out walking at the same time, and he's way over excited and OH doesn't correct him so his behavior on walks never changes. My dog doesn't understand that small dogs are dogs, he thinks they are prey and so many people around here allow their small dogs off leash thinking "they can't hurt anyone so what's the big deal?" but then their small dogs come up trying to pick a fight with my 75 pound bulldog, and I'm the one left having to fight my dog to stop him from eating the little rats, and at 7 months pregnant I can't do it anymore :( I was just out with OH and the 2 dogs and a little white yappy thing came up and I had to wrestle my dog to stop him from slipping out of his collar and killing the thing while OH just stood there watching me. I'm now in bed crying like I have been all day about various things. I feel so negative and down in the dumps lately. I can barely muster a fake smile lately. :(

I'm sorry ... Poor girl. You totally need some r&r and you time!!

Sometimes it's good to cry<3

I hope you feel better soon.

Afm.. I'm sick as a dog. Stupid cold this time!! Can't breathe out of my nose, so trying to sleep and breathe and now my lips are chapped. Btw... Did I mention tomorrow is my first day on the job? Stupid cold go away!!

Hope you lovelies are doing well<3


----------



## MommaAlexis

Wow that is frustrating! I had a similar problem retraining my old roommates doberman. I'd spend 2-3 days with her, she'd be a darling. As soon.as he had any time with her he did the same thing as your OH does! She'd go right back to being a little terror. That on top of everything else would be such a hassle for you. My vote is crate OH not the dog lol!! Sigh. All joking aside, maybe have a friend watch him for you until things settle down or you find him a furever home. :( if you were closer I'd take him in in a heartbeat. How upsetting. :hugs:


----------



## TFSGirl

It really is super frustrating and upsetting :( My whole life has turned into one bit upside down mess. I am supposed to be up at 5 to go to work and instead I am sitting here at 12:40 crying my face off because I can't bear to get up in 4.5 hours to go to a place where I can't even function. I am absolutely and utterly exhausted. Mentally, emotionally, physically, spiritually exhausted. I have never felt like I have been so fucking helpless and trapped in my entire life. I have had a tough pregnancy sickness wise to start with, and the stress and everything else has exacerbated it even more, and I am just entirely at my wits end. I feel broken and helpless, which is so not like me. It's like I have absolutely nowhere to turn. I have always been the one everyone comes to for help and advice and strength, and I don't feel like I have anyone who can be that rock for me :( You girls here are the closest thing I have to that, and while I am so lucky and blessed to have you at all, I still feel lost and alone without someone I can just sit and cry with. I have spent so long holding everyone else up that no one has the ability to do that for me. I feel like my world is crashing down around me. I've just taken care of two extremely sick kids for a month and feel so completely depleted of all my energy and will to even live. Everyone says I'm going to be a great mom etc, but right now I just feel like I am such a useless piece of shit human being. :cry:


----------



## flapjack10

Started bleeding yesterday... I'm taking a little break from BnB. I love all you ladies, but I'm sure you understand. 

I'm pretty devastated again. This is horrible.

xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh lizzy, stay positive hun I'm sure its hard, if you need to talk we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## Laura91

Lizzy, sending you lots and lots of hugs hun! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Chelsea why don't you go and see your doctor and see if they can sign you off work for a few weeks until you get your head straight? It sounds like you urgently need some me time xoxo


----------



## TFSGirl

Doesn't work that way with my work unfortunately. If anything I will have to go on maternity leave early, which I absolutely cannot afford to do. OH still hasn't stepped up with money to be honest. He said he would, and kind of seemed like he was going to for a moment, but last night I had a pretty big meltdown about how when my maternity kicks in I will miss a whole pay and his solution was for me to set money aside from my next three pay checks. So basically told me I will STILL be paying the entire mortgage and all the bills because he can't be bothered to tell his ex to fuck off. I'm at the end of my fucking rope. I have no where to go from here. I'm better off kicking him out and collecting child support. 

Lizzy>> I am so so sorry :( we love you and hope you come back soon. I can't imagine how devastated you must be. Hugs to you xox


----------



## JJsmom

Chelsea, it really sounds like you need a break! I'm sorry all that is going on!! :hugs: I really hope your DH gets his stuff together and helps like he is supposed to! If I were you I'd go on one of your days off and just relax! Not at home, go do something that is relaxing to you! If you still have the children, tell you DH that he needs to step up and take care of them for the day because you need a day to yourself! Let him see what it's like to deal with everything in one day. Then you can at least relax and not worry too much for one day!

Lizzy - I'm so sorry!!!!! :hug: 

AFM - I still haven't started AF!!! I tested again today as now I am 3 days late and a light line appeared but it's an evap. OH said he didn't see it (but he just woke up). 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!!


----------



## Laura91

JJsmom - How do you know it was an evap? I was always really naughty and checked way after the time limit. I never got so much of a hint of a line before :shrug:

I hope it's not an evap! :dust:


----------



## MommaAlexis

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Ezza BUB1

flapjack10 said:


> Started bleeding yesterday... I'm taking a little break from BnB. I love all you ladies, but I'm sure you understand.
> 
> I'm pretty devastated again. This is horrible.
> 
> xxx

 lizzy my darling sweet lil princess...... I'm so sorry again....I really am hoping and praying it's just a bleed for bubs to get snug but you take all the time u need as we are loll here for you if and wen ur ready. This is no fun and I just can't imagain the hurt ur going through....make sure Jon looks after you good and proper like always.....loving you like diamonds now and forever and I hope u are ok my love xoxoxo wish I could be there with you and give you millions of cuddles 

Chelsea my dear princess...this is no fun ...I'm sorry regarding ur oh and dogs matter but more importantly I really hope that your comment about not being able to face the world is just a silly tiresome comment..... U honestly need to take a time out.... The scare you had recently is a tell tale sign that this is getting toooooo. Much for u so tell oh your going to have a time out by yourself and head off to your mums or something.... You need to relax and let it all roll off your shoulders..... Money is a bitch I know it is hard but your health is extremely important both mental and physical ..... Tell your oh he needs to step up with money and take care of everything around him as this is starting to really take its toll on u and bubs for that matter..... With regards to dogs I agree with Alex is there someone that. Might be able to look after your doggy for a while until bubs is here and everything gets settled??? I really hope u are ok my love...if u need to talk I'm always here.... It's really good to have a mass cry let it all out ..... I love you to pieces and I want this to all be ok for you wish I could be there Mwa Mwa Mwa xoxox

jjmom I really home that it's no Evap and it's your mighty fine bfp on its way fingers crossed my sweet oxoxox 

Arm I've been lazy on here so I'm sorry..... He a blast of a bday weekend got all my nursery items on the weekend and it's all so exciting ..... I have just realized I have sooooooooo much clothes for my princess soooooo much it's not even funny 

Hope everyone is well..... I'm fantasstic and can't BELEIVE that I am 33weeks tomoz and princess will be here in 5wweeks max eeeeeeeeekkkkk 

Love to each and everyone of u ...I will be trying to catch up on all of ur journals but might take me a while xoxoxoxo


----------



## Boozlebub

:hugs:oh Lizzy i am so sorry, sending you lots of hugs.

jjsmom fxed for you!!! 

TFS, try and get some me time, easier said than done i know, i am sorry that you are feeling like that at the moment. Here's hoping things start to sort themselves out.

My puppy decided to chew through his collar on saturday, and since where we live is pretty remote and the nearest pet store is an hour away, we had to use his old one which really is too small. Anyway the pet store didnt have any decent collars so we travelled 65km for nothing. :dohh: Luckily we managed to find a nice leather one in our local supermarket for now!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Lots of love Lizzy and Chelsea...! :hugs: Please do whatever is needed to take care of yourselves! That is the most important thing right now.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

oh FJ I am so sorry. It'll be good to take some time away and to yourself.

TFS... I am so sorry. I think you need to take a day to yourself and do some soul searching.. I mean deep intense soul searching. I tend to be pretty blunt, so if what I say isn't what you want to say I'm sorry, but it'll give you some things to think about. I know I don't know you or your OH, but do you honestly deep down believe that he is going to start paying for things? I know that's what you want, but do you think he will. Because if the answer is no, then maybe you should start reevaluating your relationship with him. You deserve someone who is willing to go in and help you. Someone who understands that you aren't the one that is supposed to support the both of you 100%. You have to do what is best for you and the baby. 

I wish there were some of us girls who lived closer to you two so we could give you lots of real :hugs:, not just virtual ones.


----------



## JJsmom

I figured it as being an evap because there was no color to it. Some of the girls on another thread asked me to post pics and I just took them even though the test was from this morning. I just don't think I could believe it until I really see a real pink line. I'll keep testing til either AF shows up or the line does. If you want I can post a pic in here. You can only see the line when the screen is tilted though, at least for me... Oh heck I'll post it anyways. LOL!! I'll test again in the morning and see what happens. I'm going to buy some FRER's once my wondfo's run out (or I get a darker line) if AF doesn't show up first. I only have 4 wondfo's left.
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 10









004.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sharonfruit

I see a line on the 2nd pic xoxoxo


----------



## JJsmom

Here is the invert of the second pic. The line is just as thick as the control line just really light.
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hit Girl

Ahhh yes, I can see it in the invert. :thumbup:

Has anyone heard from BBH? She's past 30 weeks now.


----------



## JJsmom

I tested again this morning...The line doesn't seem like it's in the right place but there is definitely a light pink line!! I am going to get some FRER to see what it says tomorrow morning!!!! OMG! I can't believe I might actually get my BFP!! I really was not expecting this with the AF signs I had!! I started feeling really good yesterday at work which is odd because I've been tired but that is normal for me anymore with how busy I am! I stopped cramping but every once in a while I feel a little uncomfortable in my abdomen. It's been so long since I've had DS I don't remember how I felt but that was even a shocker that I was pg then! I'm still trying not to get too excited but I'm already all smiles!! OH said he saw it this morning for sure! It's still faint but pink and it shows a little closer to the control line. Do you think the test strip may have been placed a little closer to the control line?


----------



## Laura91

I have no idea but i'm excited :bunny:

I really hope it's the start of your BFP! Did you take a pic of the test? xx


----------



## JJsmom

Yes I did!! Here it is!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 6









003.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 7









invert 003.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Laura91

I definitely see the second line, I say do a FRER :D x


----------



## Bergebabe

oooh how exciting!!! do a FRER quick!!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg jjsmom woot freaking toot babe that's looking good I.can see it ..... I gave everything crossed for u my love... Go and get urself a good test and show us that bfp ...fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

I can see it! How exciting!!!!


----------



## JJsmom

OK, got some frer's, picked them up on the way to work. I took one this morning with SMU, I don't think I can see a line so I know a camera wouldn't pick it up. Doing it again in the morning with FMU. I am so praying I see a pink second line! I thought I might have this morning with SMU, so I don't know. My brain is all over the place right now. First not getting my hopes up then like WOOHOOO!!! Just maybe!! Then no...I really am going crazy. I'm sorry to keep going on but I'm ready to pull my hair out! I don't know if my cycle changed up on me so I'm doing the OPK's at night to make sure of that.

edit: OK I am seriously crazy!!! So I wasn't for sure if I saw a line or not on the frer with SMU so I have now popped that thing open! I know it's way past the time to look at it but I took it apart and put a flashlight on it. LOL!!! I swear I see something! I really am becoming loony over this!! Again, sorry for the rant!


----------



## sharonfruit

I see the line and I'm on my phone, really hoping this is your bfp!x


----------



## Hit Girl

:haha: I love that you took the thing apart. That's what I would have done too.


----------



## JJsmom

LOL!! Yeah it was bugging me I couldn't get the best look at it. I'm like screw it!! LOL! It's all looking real good so far! I took another HPT tonight when I decided to try an OPK too, and I got another faint positive like yesterdays!! So that must mean it's going to be nice and pretty tomorrow...I hope!


----------



## Hit Girl

YESSS! That's what we want to hear!!! :thumbup:

Can't wait to see what you get in the morning.


----------



## Laura91

JJsmom - Eeeeeeek! I can't wait to see this morning's FRER! I don't know what timezone your in and i'm feeling impatient :haha: x

HG - I love that your baby weighs the same as a rollerskate :rofl:! x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey girls....

31 weeks Yey :happydance::happydance::happydance: and the twins are still cooking - yippee!

I'm starting to get a little scared now - especiallu when i'm getting more and more tightenings that take my breath away. Its strange not knowing when they are going to arrive. According to the chart they should weigh about 3lb 7oz each now - so thats alot of baby i'm carrying! And boy can i feel it. I'm really starting to feel them weighing me down. Especially when i'm lying down on my side. When i sit upright they tend to get their bums and legs/feet stuck right under my ribs and ive got a habit of jumping and screaming when it happens! I keep worrying my poor hubby, bless him! :haha:

Anyway, i know a few of you were asking so here are some updated twin bump pics for you all!! My tummy is shiny as i had just rubbed loads of bio-oil all over it! Its definitely serving me well so far!

Im excited today as my hubby has finished the painting in the nursery and the feature wallpaper is going up - along with the border on the painted walls!! The nursery has been such a slow moving process as my hubby works really long hours and commutes a long way to work too. Normally when he gets in he's too knackered to even move off the settee! I havent been able to do anything either with injuring my back at work. To be honest, even if i was in a fit state to help i think my hubby would tell me off as he sees it as his 'little project' for the babies - he keeps reminding me that my job is to cook them for as longas possible and then do the whole giving birth part twice! haha. I suppose he's right - i have the hardest job of them all. He's so sweet and tells me everyday what a fab job i'm doing and how proud he is of me :hugs:

I had a look on the chart the other day and my twins are estimated to weigh 3 lbs 7 oz each now - i cant believe i am potentially carrying nearly 7 lbs of baby!! And i could have another 7 weeks left before they would induce me! :shrug:

We have another growth scan next week so itll be interesting to see how they are getting on. They wriggle and kick all day long so i'm hoping they are ok and growing well :thumbup: Will have to update you all after the scan...

Anyway, hope everyone else is doing ok. I can't believe our original girls are nearly due - alex, chloe, hitgirl etc! Where does the time go??

x
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks left side.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 7









31 weeks front.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 7









31 weeks side 2.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Aurora CHK

BBH its so good to (literally) see you, you look fantastic what a gorgeous big bump, you will have to change your name from BabyBumpHope to BabyBumpSuccess!!

Glad that everything is going well and that hubby is taking care of you and doing his share when he has the time/energy to do so, he's gonna be a great daddy eh?

Can't believe how much baby you are already carrying, I'd probably be looking into getting a little scooter to taz about on if I were you - an electronic one that is, not like the ones we used to have in the 80s like a skateboard with a steering column - although I do like the mental image of you on one of those too!! 

Massive love xxx


----------



## Laura91

Hi BBH! Glad to see babies are still cooking away :)

Will you be giving us a sneak peak of the nursery when it's all done? 

So really it's as if you're carrying one baby at 40 weeks but you've got another 7 to go! 

Hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aurora CHK said:


> BBH its so good to (literally) see you, you look fantastic what a gorgeous big bump, you will have to change your name from BabyBumpHope to BabyBumpSuccess!!
> 
> Glad that everything is going well and that hubby is taking care of you and doing his share when he has the time/energy to do so, he's gonna be a great daddy eh?
> 
> Can't believe how much baby you are already carrying, I'd probably be looking into getting a little scooter to taz about on if I were you - an electronic one that is, not like the ones we used to have in the 80s like a skateboard with a steering column - although I do like the mental image of you on one of those too!!
> 
> Massive love xxx

Aww thanks aurora :flower: I quite like that new name! Its mad thinking that when i first registered on here i was so worried that for whatever reason we'd run into problems conceiving. After 5-6 months of 'trying' i had convinced myself i wasn't ovulating. I know 5-6 months isnt long at all but when everyone around you seems to be getting pregnant and you arnt its easy to think its because there is something wrong. In our lucky month it turns out i ovulated twice and both eggs were fertilised so that was my theory out of the window! I must say, i still think that the Conceive Plus had something to do with it and all of the sunflower seeds i was eating! :thumbup:

I know everyone thinks the same but i really think my hubby is gunna be such a good daddy. He talks to the babies every night and kisses my bump as soon as we wake up and last thing before we go to sleep - they are laying side by side so he kisses both sides of my bump so they have a kiss each off daddy! :cry: Makes me well up! haha

Sometimes if he comes home from work annoyed with one of his staff and wants to vent his anger he'll tell me to cover my belly button so the twins cant hear him swearing haha. Like its covering their ears! Hes so sweet!

x


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH you are looking amaaazing, your bump is fabulous! Congratulations! So glad to hear mr BBH is loving the twinnies, what wonderful parents you will make xxxxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Laura91 said:


> Hi BBH! Glad to see babies are still cooking away :)
> 
> Will you be giving us a sneak peak of the nursery when it's all done?
> 
> So really it's as if you're carrying one baby at 40 weeks but you've got another 7 to go!
> 
> Hope you're doing ok xx

Hey Laura :hi:

Huge congratulations on your :bfp: !!!!!!! Thats bloody fantastic news. I bet it still hasnt sunk in for you! :shrug:

How are you feeling? It seems like such a long time ago now that we got our bfp. I was only 3 weeks and 4 days! Haha. I'm so happy for you.

I'm interested to know who, if anyone, will be joining me in the multiples club! Surely i can't be the only one in our thread! :dohh: Someone is lurking somewhere....

I'll definitely upload a pic of the nursery when its all done. I'm so excited for it. I'll wait until its completely finished. After the paper goes on we have to get a carpet fitter round to re-lay the carpet then we can order our special custumised wardrobe from IKEA (its got sooooo much storage in it for the babies). Once the wardrobe is all delivered and made up we'll order the cot beds and pop all the bedding on and set their mobiles up. I can't wait til i can fold all of their clothes up and pop them in the wardrobe! At the minute everything is in bags, washed and waiting.... :coffee:

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> BBH you are looking amaaazing, your bump is fabulous! Congratulations! So glad to hear mr BBH is loving the twinnies, what wonderful parents you will make xxxxx

Sharon fruit!!! :dance: Long time no speak :flower:

How are you feeling???

x


----------



## JJsmom

Beautiful baby bump pics BBH!!!!!

OK, I am afraid it might be a chemical as it doesn't look like it is any darker! I don't know what to think and I'm so nauseous this morning thinking about all this and I started to cry. My OH was trying to console me but at this point I don't know if it is real or if it isn't. Here are this mornings pics.
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 10









016.JPG
File size: 59.9 KB
Views: 8









018.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## joo

JJsmom - :hugs: I really hope this is it for you & it's just being a bit shy. Best thing you can do is just keep testing. I can't see todays pics well enough because I'm on my phone but I did see a line on the invert you posted before. Fingers crossed xxx

BBH your bump is fantastic, & I second that about another twins BFP lurking somewhere!


----------



## Laura91

BBH - Thank you :blush: I'm good thank you, just soo tired all the time! 

Well my midwife asked if there were any multiples in either family yesterday and I was like "just a few" :haha: When I told her she said I was a high possibility :dohh: T was not so happy about it.. He's scared of the one baby nevermind two! We'll see I suppose :) 

Ooh check out your spoilt babies with swish custom built IKEA wardrobes :haha: xx

JJsmom - I'm sorry, I can't make my mind up whether I see something or not :shrug: Hope you're ok :hugs: x


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH!!! You are looking so beautiful. I can't wait to see your little ones. Thank you so much for sharing those tummy photos with us. It's beyond amazing to hear from you and hear how well you're doing. :hugs:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hey ladies, 

Omg bbh u look amazing ur bump is amazing and check u out noooo stretchies woot toot! I'm so excited to see ur nursery all done and finished better get cracking .... Let's hope those lul munchkins cook a wee bit longer though.

Love how ur hubs kisses bump 1&2 that's adorable.... My hubby does the same bit just once for princess hehe u get double whammie.

Jjsmom I def saw lines earlier but I'm unsure now.... Just keep testing and jeep us posted no stressing as PMS is needed my love.... None of this counting ur chickens before they hatch business ok I'm sending u the max .load of baby dust :dust: and lots of love ......here's hoping princess

Afm....... Off I went to my weekly checkup today and low and behold I have high blood pressure again...... I also tested myself this morn and was a whopping 172/99 eeeeek.....so anyways I've been admitted into hosp for monitoring for 24-48 hrs maybe more but I hope not I already miss my hubby :( ..... They r also keeping an eye on my blood glucose as its a bit all over the shop and been having hypos often.... Even had one today got down to 1.3 its bad.. so I'm on meds for high bp and getting checked every 2hrs...good bye to sleep
Also get to see princess tomoz at 9am yippeeee.....heard her crazy heartbeat 2 times today oooh I love that sound, actually heard her 4times bit twice on ctg monitor for ages :) ages a happy lil vegemite still kicking away in.there so that's good ....just me that's being a nuisance .....all in all u feel fine ....let's see wat my bloods and urine come back like tomoz will keep u all posted 

Kisses to.u all xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

I hope you manage to get some rest tonight. You poor poptart! Let us know asap how you go in the morning. Thinking of you always my lovely. x :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

> Sharon fruit!!! Long time no speak
> 
> How are you feeling???
> 
> x

BBH I'm not too bad, thank you!! I'm starting to get a bit more uncomfortable now as I'm getting bigger. Its getting difficult to stand up off of our low sofa and also to get out of my little Mini!! :haha:

I start my NCT classes tomorrow so excited for that!! 

I'm so happy to be pregnant, I count my blessings every day and I feel so lucky to have this little one in my tummy :cloud9: I can't imagine how you must feel with double the amount of love for your twinnies!! 

Xoxoxo


----------



## AllisMommy

Erin!!!!! Keep us posted <3


----------



## Smile181c

BBH you look fantastic! I can't believe you're 31 weeks already :wacko: blesss your OH :cloud9:

I had high bp at my midwife appt too today Erin. They're doing a home visit tomorrow to see if it's gone down. I'm under strict instructions to relax with my feet up until they come! I'm swollen all over :( My hands have swelled so much I can't get my engagement ring off!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Erin...hope all is well my love!

BBH - love your bump!!! Can't wait to see the twinnies!

JJ - hope it's a sneaky BFP!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Chloe that sucks!!! :( Yes, definitely follow their instructions and take it easy. You poor thing! :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Erin - hope everything turns out well with you and your bp!!! Glad you get to see your princess tomorrow morning!! 

Smile - Definitely follow their instructions and hopefully your bp and your swelling will go down!! 

AFM - I did an OPK today and I posted it in the OPK section asking if it was positive. They said not quite but check again tomorrow. What the heck is going on?? I am late, not supposed to be O'ing now!! TMI moment: Went to the restroom this morning at work (3rd time for the day) and when I wiped I was like what the heck? The tp had a ton of cm on it. It was a little stretchy but not enough for O. Now I don't know if I should consider the spotting I had on vacation as my AF or what but I am having major AF symptoms for the last week along with nausea that I've never had before. I know it's all crazy but my mind is just everywhere right now. I can't even think straight. I also heard that an OPK will show positive with a positive HPT. So I don't know where I stand, but we're dtd just in case.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

bbh... LOVE those pictures!!!!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Hello my lovely ladies, sorry I haven't been around for a few days, I had a huge meltdown on Sunday/Monday, and ended up taking this week and next week as vacation as I just needed some time off to re-group. Thanks for all your support through my craziness, although sometimes I think I am nuts to put up with OH's financial stuff, he is also pretty nuts to put up with my issues as well. I know we love each other and he truly is working on things financially, I just forget sometimes that he is working on it and it takes time due to legal crap. He doesn't want to just walk away and leave his children high and dry, and I can entirely understand that. It's his ex that I hate, not the wonderful kids, so I just need to remember that. My melt down pretty closely coincided with bitchtroll's return from her trip, after OH and I had been getting along swimmingly for the entire time she was gone, even with the stress of the kids being ill. Just goes to show how other people's mere existence can get in the way of your life. I really need to focus on OUR family and not concern myself with her the way I have been, it's no good for anyone.

So anyway, like I said I am on Holiday for this week and next and we have OH's cousin's wedding to go to next weekend which should be fun. We are looking forward to going away for a few days.

Oh. So today we picked up the wood flooring we ordered 10 days ago. We bought 18 boxes of it to finish the three bedrooms upstairs as they are the only rooms not done... and we put all the boxes in the front room to get acclimatized to the temperature of the house and "rest" etc. I had this weird feeling about leaving them there, but figured they'd be fine. Well, we went to OH's parents' house for dinner tonight and came home to 5 of the boxes torn open, and some of the wood flooring had been pulled out and OH's dog had chewed on it!!!! :growlmad::growlmad: :nope::nope: :cry::cry: Omg I was SO angry, I told OH he had to deal with the dog and put him in his crate, as I was going to kill him if I had to. I think OH finally accepted that his dog is NOT perfect and can be a huge asshole sometimes. My dog is actually starting to go back to his old laid back self (knock on wood) now that the kids have gone back home. I know he wants attention but I can't understand what the frig is wrong with OH's dog. He just must still be an anxious dog from having lived with ex and having no discipline. He doesn't really seem to get that he is doing things wrong. But I can't STAND dogs that chew things, it makes me so angry because it actually ends up costing a LOT of money in the end if they get the "right" stuff (ie the $3000 worth of hardwood sitting in my home). The dog also knocked me over today. I had quite a tough time with him all day, he is just being too "puppy-like". I put the dogs outside on the deck for about 15 minutes today so I could vacuum the one room that I CAN'T get done with them lying in it because they get in the way, and they two of them got into the mud in behind the deck, so I went out there to wash them off. I went to turn on the water and none came out, so I realized OH had turned the shutoff off in the basement, so I went to go in the back door and told both dogs to sit and wait, which my dog did, and OH's dog sat, but as soon as I opened the door he took me out at the knees and knocked me flat on my face in the kitchen then jumped over me and ran through my just-cleaned house with mud all over his feet, so being knocked over I yelled at him and told him to get outside and he just ran around inside so I went to grab his collar and he bit me about 6 times while I tried to coerce him outside, so I ended up picking him up right around the middle and carrying him and throwing him out onto the deck. Keep in mind, this is a 95 pound dog. And I am 7 months pregnant. Stupid effing dog. I have NEVER had issues with dogs, I have always been so calm with them, and my dog never was a jerk until OH's dog got here. He really really needs SOMETHING to change his behaviour. It makes no sense that he is this way. He is walked multiple times a day, disciplined regularly, and gets treated like a dog. Something is missing, and OH needs to figure out what it is because I am close to my breaking point with this dog. He was taking on a LONG walk through the woods etc today right before we left him in the house for a couple of hours and he goes and destroys hardwood flooring. Not cool. Not cool at all.

Other than that I think I am ok lol


----------



## Laura91

Chloe - I hope you're enjoying your maternity leave, although it sounds like you're not taking it as easy as you should be xx

JJsmom - Sorry your body is effing you around :hugs: I suppose only time will tell :shrug: xx

Chels - Could you not take OH's dog to his parents for a few days to give you a break? Or take him to some kind of training place? xx


----------



## TFSGirl

There's really no place to take him that would help, as what he really needs is structure and discipline, which he gets here for the most part, but with the kids being here he and my dog both reverted back to being dicks for a bit. The difference is my dog doesn't do SUPER destructive crap the way OH's dog does, and my dog is a more mellow breed so he's not as hyperactive, plus my dog went back to being chill once the kids left while OH's dog has stayed anxious and bonkers. Ah well. I just keep hoping he will get there.


----------



## JJsmom

Chelsea, it seems if it isn't one thing it's another :hugs: Really hope everything gets straightened out before the LO arrives! Glad you took your vacation so you can try to relax and get some you time! 

AFM - I got a positive OPK today so of course I'm attacking OH like crazy now. HAHAHA!!! Stinks I have to work or else I'd stay home and bd him all day! LOL!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

We had a dog who had a really bad phobia of tall men, and the anxiety was constant with her as she was always looking for tall men or thinking that every noise was one. If he has any phobias that you've noticed, it might be that? All I can think if without meeting him.. :hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Just veyr quickly dopping in:

Chelsea - massive hugs and well done on taking some hol, I know you didn't want to go off sick so nice interim move :thumbs:

JJ's Mom: OPKs can act as pregnancy tests too, so fx for you!!

Huge love to everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TFSGirl

MommaAlexis said:


> We had a dog who had a really bad phobia of tall men, and the anxiety was constant with her as she was always looking for tall men or thinking that every noise was one. If he has any phobias that you've noticed, it might be that? All I can think if without meeting him.. :hugs:

The only thing he has any kind of fear response to is skateboards, and there are no skateboards in the house lol, beyond that I think his anxiety comes from being left "alone" for even a short amount of time... He seems to chew when there are no humans around. I do know that he was left alone a LOT when he was living with OH's ex, because every weekend that we had the kids, she would go away and leave him home alone and just have someone come in and feed him and let him out in the back yard once a day. That was one of the big reasons I was okay with taking him was because he was getting pretty much NO care over there. The issue is that OH still thinks he is the same dog he was a few years ago when he was the main caregiver and training him. As soon as he left the training stopped and OH acts as though the dog never changed at all through the almost 2 years that he was at that house with bitchtroll. I know it is just a matter of getting him comfortable again. He's also not used to being left alone AT ALL over the last month because with the kids here, either OH or I were here ALL the time. Yesterday was the first time the two of us went out together and the house was empty of humans, so I'm sure that stressed him out. I am supposed to go swimming today though and OH is at work and I am SO nervous to leave them here alone again. I'm trying to find excuses not to go to my friend's house because of it.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I know for cats there's a hormone scent thing to relieve stress, I've never used it but maybe there's a product out there that releases a smell/vitamin to relieve anxiety in dogs? Lemme google that a bit..


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yepp. Relaxants for dogs. Might help both dogs actually! Not sure how expensive they are, but a calm dog is easier to retrain, so it might be worth it.


----------



## TFSGirl

I'll look into that, thanks

I am sitting at my OB's office right now. My appointment was at 11:45 and it is now 13:00 (1pm lol). There were 9 people ahead of me when I got here and 3 have gone in :( I am sweating and feel faint, it is SO hot in here!


----------



## JJsmom

Chelsea - tell them to turn the air on it's too darn hot!!!!! They should know that they have a lot of pregnant women come in! Sorry it's taking so long to get into your appt. I hate when they do it by first come first serve even when you have appts! Seems they just like to watch you wait! Hopefully everything went well at your drs!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Man, I love this town. Every now and then I forget that I'm finally home. As much as this whole situation sucks, I have my daughter and I'm back where I belong.


----------



## JJsmom

I'm sorry ladies but I need to vent!! I think I am so hormonal right now it's crazy! I don't know why but since I'm not getting positive HPT's it doesn't make sense to me. So...OH tells me yesterday he's going to his parents house for the day and he'll be back by the time I got home from work at 5. So at 4:30 when I got off work and ask what he was doing. He said standing in front of the theaters. I said oh, you're going to see a movie? He said yeah. I was like oh... So I hung up and text him asking him what time he's going to get home NOW! He said 7 or 7:30, whenever the movie gets out. So I snap. He always goes to his parents house on his day off and stays out til around 7:30 or 8 (after he tells me he will be home when I get home). I feel like he always lies about it and mind you I know it's petty, but to me this is huge because my biggest thing is to NEVER lie! On top of that, he was talking about how little his paycheck was and I told him I needed rent and he was only going to have $10 more on his check than rent. So I was wondering where he got the money for the movie and the gas to go see his mom (she lives just over 30 mins from here). Then he proceeds to tell me that he is ticked because he's going to the movies. I was like umm no you're not or else you wouldn't have been there!! If you wanted to be here at home you would have been at home. So there is another lie! So I figure I'll get back at him and ask him "who is she" because I know he would never cheat on me. So he is like what?? I'm with my brother I promise and blah blah blah. I ignored the rest of his texts and told him not to bother me when he got home as I was going to be doing homework. He got home and didn't bother me, went and did dishes. Afterwards he tried to hug and kiss on me but I was cold wasn't even interested after all that. So then this morning he kept msging me and I ignored his texts because I just didn't want to deal with it while at work but then he got to me by telling me he had my son and they were going to the post office and to the store. So I said thanks for letting me know and I let him have what was on my mind from everything. About how he works only 32 hours and brings in very minimal pay and pays only part of rent and gas and I pay for EVERYTHING else in the house including food for everyone and I am going into the negative because I can't afford everything anymore after buying this new car he was supposed to go in halves with. I told him about if he wants to have a child he is going to have to be here with us and not out running around and he needs to grow up and look for a better job like he has said he would be doing for the last year and has yet to do it. So I come home and I'm starting to settle down now that he's not here, he's at work. Trying to relax and realize I have to go pay DS childcare. We run and do that and while we are on our way....DS asks a question and I answer it and he stops me dead on! Mommy! Corey told me what you called him! I said what did he say? He said "he said you called him an ahole because he was 2 1/2 hrs late getting home." OMG!!!! I'm flipping out and start seeing red again! I calmly said what else did he say sweetie? He said "well we talked about how he feels about me and how I feel about him and how you don't like him anymore." WTF???? I said so tell me everything you guys talked about. He told him about our whole freaking fight!!! TO MY EIGHT YR OLD!!!! I was ticked!!! I sent him a nice message about how MY son does NOT need to know ADULT conversations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am just so AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And he wonders why I get irritated!!!! Why would you tell an 8 year old about a fight?? That is why I wouldn't fight in front of him!!! It is none of my son's business and I flat out told that to my son. I said first of all it is non of your business what I said to Corey and you don't know all the information you only know part of it. Second of all I do have feelings for him I'm just mad at him right now! I left it at that and told him not to worry about us because he doesn't need to worry that's what I'm for! So OH is upset again because I told him how ticked I was he told my son about our adult conversation. Now the tables are turned, he can be upset at work and not keep getting me upset. I'm soooo sorry for the very long rant. I just really needed to speak about it. Hope you guys don't mind. I just want him to understand the responsibility of having a child like we want. I know as I already have a child and I need him to understand that as well.

I just wish I knew why all this bothers me so much right now! Him being late is normal when he goes to his family's house and for some reason right now it just really bothers me. The ladies at work have informed me how moody I've been this past week.


----------



## AllisMommy

Yikes jjsmom... I'd be livid! How dare he involve ur son. Men just dont think. OH did the same undermining to me the other day. He lets my daughter get away w anything, and she was throwing stuff on the floor the other day. After a long day I came home and cleaned, and alli continued to make a mess. I told my oh.. Please don't let her do this.. And he says "alli stop or mommys going to yell" uhhm no!!! Tell her to stop cause its the right thing to do'

Sometimes I think men don't have brains.

Afm.. We bd'd last night... And I had Temp rise this morning..'
I'm wondering tho... If you have temp rise in the morning... Do you girls think I still have a chance for pg if we bd'd last night??

Well.. 1dpo now :) bring on the 2ww


----------



## JJsmom

AllisMommy said:


> Yikes jjsmom... I'd be livid! How dare he involve ur son. Men just dont think. OH did the same undermining to me the other day. He lets my daughter get away w anything, and she was throwing stuff on the floor the other day. After a long day I came home and cleaned, and alli continued to make a mess. I told my oh.. Please don't let her do this.. And he says "alli stop or mommys going to yell" uhhm no!!! Tell her to stop cause its the right thing to do'
> 
> Sometimes I think men don't have brains.
> 
> Afm.. We bd'd last night... And I had Temp rise this morning..'
> I'm wondering tho... If you have temp rise in the morning... Do you girls think I still have a chance for pg if we bd'd last night??
> 
> Well.. 1dpo now :) bring on the 2ww

Ashley, I'm 1dpo too!!!! Here's hoping to our BFP!!!!! I don't know anything about the temps. I know I got a positive OPK yesterday morning!

I understand what you mean about guys not thinking! He said he won't share anything with him again but he said he tends to spill his guts to the first person he sees and he spent all day with my son. LOL! I said that doesn't mean he's old enough to understand and you're supposed to be the father figure not his best friend. Because it's been just me and DS for so long we got on the friend level and now he's in counseling and having a hard time accepting I'm the parent.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Vacation is almost over for me! :nope: Flying home tomorrow!!

Have a ton to catch up on...so for now, an update! I didn't even use OPKs all vacation and we only managed to BD once. Not hoping for much this cycle, as we barely BDed! We've been so busy on this vacation...which was really a work thing for me, for a direct sales company I work for! 

Had a wonderful time...!!! Love this company sosososoooo much and the conference was motivating!!! Can't wait to get home and back to work on it all!!

Hope all is well my loves!! :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Men!

Marianas trench in concert! Was soooo fun!


----------



## JJsmom

Glad you had a great time Alexis!!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Working on the Nursery today. Hope to get some paint on the walls at least. All of the cot bedding has now arrived so now just need to get everything together


----------



## joo

Exciting times Chels! Hope you will treat us to a sneak preview once it's done. xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey Chels - our nursery is finally looking like a nursery. We've now got the painting done, and the feature wallpaper and border is on (it looks so cosy). We are ordering the customised wardrobe tomorrow. Think the delivery is about 2 weeks. Gunna pay for someone to come and build it too. Once we've got the wardrobe built we'll order the two cot beds. Already got our bedding waiting. Can't wait! 

What theme have you gone for?

We decided on Millie and Boris from Mamas and Papas in the end. It looks gorgeous

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

I have a zebra print and pink theme for lara. I have a big custom made canopy with zebra print bow, her shoes and clothes are all zebra print with pink, I'm just having a hard time finding bedding that's either black and white or neon pink. No pastels for my girl! Lol :)


----------



## sharonfruit

> Gunna pay for someone to come and build it too.

Good call BBH, IKEA is a nightmare to build xoxo


----------



## TFSGirl

This may be a little bit "light" pink, but hey ;)

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/jjd/jjd1013bed9.html

Also thought this one was really cool

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/jjd/jjdmad9.html

And this one

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/jjd/jjd1032bed9.html

As for us, we ended up choosing the Engine 27 theme;

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/...words=engine+27&search_redirect=single_result

We are painting one wall bright bright red where the crib will go and the rest a nice tan colour. I think it will look great :) I'm so excited. We went for this crib/bedroom set;

https://www.google.ca/imgres?q=sher...0&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:73&tx=61&ty=31

I'ne so looking forward to it getting done up! :D I would have been able to start painting a few days ago but I went to take the door trim off and it's all glued, so we have to chisel it all off... it's taking a while. Hopefully get to prime tonight or in the morning, and paint starting tomorrow.


----------



## joo

Zebra print & pink theme sounds cool Alexis.

Chels I'm loving the engine theme!

I heard baby's heartbeat for the first time tonight. Had a listen with OH for 10 or 15 mins. So in love right now :cloud9: I've had a crappy day and went to bed at tea time to sleep off my bad mood, so what a lovely way to end my day. Xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

That is so fun and exciting, Joo :) bubs hates the doppler lol he tries to kick it off my belly every time it is on there at the docs office hahaha


----------



## Queen Bee.

Aww Joo, thats wonderful :) I am excited to see your little beans scan picture. Congrats again hun :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

oohhhh I love all the themes. They're super cute! My friend did zebra print for her little one. I LOVE it. I can't wait to be able to pick out a theme for our baby whenever the time comes!


----------



## joo

Thank you queen bee :hugs: chels, towards the end baby kept moving away so we stopped as it seemed baby got bored with us lol. how funny your baby kicks the doppler off :haha: the only thing that comes to mind is how people don't like listening to their own voice on tape, maybe baby feels the same way or maybe they don't want the doppler invading their space haha xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hello to all my beauties around the world, sorry I've been MIA I honestly thought all this time in hosp and is be on top of everything but no I get distracted. 

Well I'm sorry I've missed loads .... Zebra theme is awesome Alex, and there is another one apart from the ones chels showed that is awesome bit I can't find it on my phone will have a dig
Chels I just love all ur stuff ur theme sound amazing with everything ur doing so nice work ...I hope ur still resting up good and proper missy xx

I hope everyone is really great atm im still in hospital massive update on my journal if u feel so inclined to read ...I really can't be bothered typing it all on.her.... But I'm hoping I get out soon if all settles down, have had steroids injections to help strengthen bubs lungs but all in all things are looking good but probs have my lil rainbow soonish eeeeek ing I could go before all of u and tip everyone of the train haha 

Love to all of u cxxxx mwa


----------



## nlk

Hi ladies <3

Just wanted to stop by and check in on you all...congrats joo on your bfp!! It's so nice to see some of the bfp girls are now about to pop..it's flown by!

I've been taking some time out to get my head together. I'm now on my last cycle of drugs before the testing starts, so that I can start assisted conception. I just felt like I needed some time to not dwell on everything. But I'm still checking in to see how everyone is getting on.

:dust: to everyone, whatever kind you need!


----------



## Hit Girl

So glad to hear from you nlk. :hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Good luck Nlk, I have everything crossed that this cycle is it! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## joo

Thanks nlk! Sending lots of :dust: to you, good luck xxxx


----------



## Boozlebub

Hope everyone is well.

So last night the weirdest thing happened, went to bed after the most thrilling evening of british athletics ever! Topped off by an Olympic gold for Milton Keynes! (my home town)
Anyway i am maybe 4 or 5 dpo, dont know 100% as i dont really track it and i had the worst cramps and pains in the right side of my uterus area! And quite bad back ache. It was bad enough to get a hot water bottle for it! I couldnt sleep and it only lasted about 30-40 mins. Anyone have any idea what it could be? Too early for implantation cramps?
Thanks!


----------



## TFSGirl

I have the worst round ligament pain ever the last 2 days, girls :(


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Nlk I hope everything works out princess .... Here's lots and lots of dust of all kinds coz I got the works loaded up.... U can have angel dust, baby dust and rainbow dust ....showering u now 

Boozle .... U never know could be the start ....fingers crossed and have some of my dust too take as much as u all need

Chels are u ok my love ... Rest up good and proper and take it easy 

Xxx 

I'm still stuck in hosp booooo but all is ok ...love u all


----------



## Laura91

JJsmom - No wonder you were so mad, arguments should always be kept away from children (when possible anyway) They don't need to get involved in it all :nope: 

Allismommy - I have no idea about temping but good luck :dust:!

Annie - Hope you enjoyed your time away and i'm gonna cross my fingers you made a holiday bfp! :dust:

Alex - I love zebra & pink themes! I take it she's gonna be a real girly girl?

Chels - That cot set is gorgous! I agree with Joo, I hope we get a sneaky peak :)

Joo - Yay for hearing baby! :cloud9:

Boozlebub - I have no idea but I remember being really crampy and having really bad lower back ache just after O to the point where I needed a hot water bottle... :dust:!

Erin - Hope you're ok! I'm off to your journal now! 

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend :flower:


----------



## Laura91

Check this out for a supposed 12 week bump...

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/article4471841.ece

After you see who it is though (UK girls) you probably won't be surprised :haha: x


----------



## sharonfruit

Er she makes me sick :rofl:


----------



## Boozlebub

Cant be a 12 week bump, can it? Really?


----------



## sharonfruit

12 weeks and a big dinner :haha:


----------



## TFSGirl

That's what I looked like at 28 weeks....


----------



## nlk

one of my friends has a bump like that, and she's 13 weeks....so it's definitely possible! lol. But I must say, hers seems very perfectly rounded....hmmm...


----------



## TFSGirl

I know a couple of girls who showed like that at 12 weeks. I just was definitely not one of them...


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm feeling negative and down in the dumps again, ladies. I was feeling good and happy and positive for a few days there, but now I'm back to being cynical. I feel like I wasted an entire week of vacation last week, plus the weekend, now this week don't have time to get done what I planned on. I finally had to move all the crap we had in the nursery room out of it and rip up the carpet and trim otherwise it just never would have gotten done. OH is the biggest procrastinator I have ever met. So I did all that, patched any holes that needed patching, and essentially forced him to chisel off the window trim that they glued on previous to us living here. That's been done for 3 days and every time I go to prime/paint, oh says he will do it because he doesn't want me doing it while pregnant, but of course never actually does it. So here we are at the end of the day Monday and things still aren't painted, and I get upset enough that he promises to prime today. Then he just came downstairs and asked me to go get paint tray liners..... Which he should have picked up a week ago but never did because he just lets everything wait until the very last second to get done. I told him to shove it and now I'm sitting in the bath not speaking to him. I hate that if I want ANYTHING done around here either I have to do it or I have to nag him for a month before it gets started. It makes me feel upset and depressed. He also promised his parents he'd go to their house and help with THEIR home improvements this week, set up a day of fishing for himself, and has to "clean the truck" on Thursday before we go to the states for the entire weekend on Friday. Then I go back to work on Monday until October when the baby comes. This time that was supposed to be used to get things done has been completely wasted and it upsets me so much.


----------



## MommaAlexis

My dad says there's a certain kind of paint that's safe to use while pregnant. I did my whole basement with it. I forget what kind it was though..


----------



## TFSGirl

Latex paint. I've been painting the entire time I've been pregnant. He was supposed to paint all the doors in the house too but the few that have gotten done I have done myself.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Ahhh. BnB while taking a bath. This is the life!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oh my god Alex - you are full term!!!!! How did that go so quickly? Could be any day now!

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

You tell me lol! I'm going crazaaay times so short!


----------



## Laura91

Aww Chels, i'm sorry OH is peeing you off again :hugs: Unfortunately I know the feeling about other people's houses coming first though :roll: I say pin him down to a day and lock him in the house so he can't not do it :haha:

BBH - How are those twinnies doing? 

Alex - Congrats on full term-ness! 

How is everyone? It's been quiet in here the last few days xx


----------



## flapjack10

Hi everyone! :wave: Just poppin in! Hope everyone's ok!

Urrrgh Imogen Thomas... gross.

xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I was looking at the mail online this morning and there was snaps of her in a tight top rubbing her 'bump' ooooh some people x


----------



## flapjack10

I actually liked her when she was on Big Brother... how wrong I was! xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

I just lost my shit on my gym. Those assholes, omg. I'm too angry to tell the story right now.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I don't like the gym, either lol..


----------



## Ezza BUB1

HI lovelies,

im still in hosp aint going nowhere, induction is due for 36weeks for me EEEEEEEEEK looks like im gonna probs trumps the lot of you and have the first lil tacker out!!! exciting times ahead for lots of us.

hope your all well and sorry im a lil MIA ... try and catch up as often as possible 

sending loads of love 

Chels wat happened princess??

alex congrats on making it this far babe wont be long now EEEEEK oox


----------



## Hit Girl

Chelsea, those gym places are like douchebag-palooza! What happened lovely? :hugs:

Erin, DO NOT apologise about being MIA. You have a buttload of stuff going on right now. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Laura - twinnies are good thanks :) kicking mammy in the ribs constantly! I can't believe I have got to 32 weeks (after being told they could arrive anytime after 28 weeks). Got another scan tomorrow so it'll be interesting to know their weights. 

Erin - its a shame you are still in hospital but at least you now have a date to look forward to where you are gunna meet your gorgeous little princess :) can't wait to see pics of her!

X


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, yes, just incredible that you've made it this far with your little ones. You're doing so well! I can't wait to hear how your scan goes tomorrow. :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww thanks hitgirl. I'll keep you posted! How are you doing?

X


----------



## Hit Girl

All good here my lovely BBH. Had a great obs appt yesterday and I got to see him again. Looking gorgeous! :) Only 2 more weekly appts and then I'll have him the week after that. Can't believe it!


----------



## joo

I can't believe so many of you are going to have your little babies any time soon! This is so exciting! Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Laura91

BBH - I can't believe how well they're behaving staying put! Is there a certain week they'll induce you if they stay put?

Shar - I read the mail online too, just too look intelligent mostly :coffee: :haha:

Chels - What happened hun? 

Erin - Hope you're relaxing in there! 2 weeks to go :happydance:

Hope everyone's good :flower:


----------



## pops23

Gosh so much going on on here, it's been ages since I've been on as there are so many posts I can't keep up!! 

So excited for everyone who is close to having their babies, and Alex congrats on being full term! BBH such awesome news that the twinnies are still cooking at 32 weeks!

Can't wait to see baby pics, hope everyone else is well! xxxxxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'll make a video with her after I get home from having her :)


----------



## JJsmom

So many getting ready to have their beautiful LO's!!! I'm so excited for you guys!!!! Sorry I've been really busy and there are so many posts to keep up!!! 

Erin - Glad you finally got a date set!! Hope you get out of the hospital soon!! 

BBH - That is awesome 32 weeks!!!! Let us know how the scan goes tomorrow!!

Hit Girl - Glad you had a great appointment!! Not much longer before you get to see your little one!

Alexis - Can't wait to see Lara!! Not much longer!!

AFM - I am now 6dpo. Just got my wondfo's in the mail. Testing in the morning and then maybe on Sunday. I had some sharp pains today in my lower left abdomen. They were quick and they came here and there throughout the day. I don't know if it was like a cramp or a pinch, not sure what the "pinching" pains mean. 

OH has finally decided he wants to join the Army so he went and spoke to a recruiter today to see what he needed to do. He will start next year after he graduates college. He's talking about working in the hospitals with soldiers with post traumatic stress syndrome and any other problems they have. He is hoping I finally fall pregnant this month so he will be here when his first child arrives. I guess we'll see in another week! I'm going to start making healthier meals and we're both going to start exercising. He has 7% body fat to lose and he can join and they will help him get ready for boot camp! I'm excited for him. He was talking about housing funds and food money, but I hear you don't get that unless you're married. I think he's going to ask me before too long. My mom said he's not allowed to ask me until she looks him in the eye but that won't be til June of next year at our reunion! So there might be a problem there. LOL! Maybe I'll have him skype her. LOL! So that's what has been going on with my end along with DS starting school back up last Monday. :hugs: to everyone!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Hey girls;

So the story about the gym is this; I have always always had a gym membership, but OH and I recently have put a little home gym in the basement so that when we have the kids here and when baby is born we can work out together and not have to find a babysitter, so about 2 months ago I decided it was time to cancel the gym membership since I was barely using it at all anymore, and it was just a waste of money every month. But the thing is, I bought my membership at a franchise gym :wacko: and I HATE franchise gyms but this was the closest gym to my apartment when I lived downtown in the big city, so I just got the membership, especially since at the time it was the cheaper option due to my profession (discount for emergency services). Well it just so happens that there is a gm location of the franchise in the new town I moved to a year ago, so I just kept the membership and continued using it until we got our home gym figured out. When it finally came time to cancel, I went to the location HERE and tried to cancel it and I was told that was not an option, I had to cancel it at the location I signed up at, and in person.... well I live 45 mins-1 hr out of the big city in NO traffic, and rush hour traffic there is horrendous, so I was not willing to make a special trip into the city to cancel it without exhausting all avenues of communication first. While I work "in the city", the location of the gym is still half an hour drive away from where I work because of traffic, and that is if traffic is flowing. If I were to go there after work, It would take me 2+ hours to get home if I was lucky and I'm NOT doing that while pregnant. So I called them and tried to explain the situation and asked if I could cancel my membership over the phone or computer and was told flat out NO, I had to come into the city and do it in person. I emailed head office and explained the situation again and never heard anything back. Every single person I spoke to refused to be helpful, they just said there was nothing they could do..... So yesterday I finally had enough, and being on vacation I decided I would just drive into the city at lunch time when it wasn't SUPER busy and just get it done. So I get there, walk in, go to the desk and I say "I'd like to cancel my membership please" and the desk girl HANDS ME A BUSINESS CARD WITH THE GENERAL MANAGER'S NAME AND EMAIL AND SAYS I HAVE TO EMAIL THE GENERAL MANAGER AND HE WILL CANCEL IT. I just looked at her with a death stare for a few seconds trying to gather my thoughts so as not to scream my friggin' head off, and I said "You're kidding me right?" and she says "No, just email him and he will do that for you" and I said "Can I speak to him right now please and just get it done?" and she says "No, he is in meetings all day today and not available, you will just have to email him" and I said "So you're kidding me right? After I was told I HAD to come in to cancel it then drove here from out of town in a million degree heat while pregnant to do it?" and she just said "No. Sorry. You'll have to email him" so I snatch the card out of her hand and walk out. I wanted to friggin punch her in the throat. So I emailed the general manager and told him everyone affiliated with his gym is an asshole and I'd ask for my last 2 months of money back but I knew he'd just spew me some bullshit about how policy won't allow it, so just cancel my damn membership NOW and be done with it, and e-mail me back to let me know that he had. He e-mailed me back and said "I can assure you we aren't in the business to make people's lives difficult, your membership has been cancelled. Move on." :wacko: I fucking HATE commercial gyms. Scumbag assholes.


----------



## Hit Girl

He actually said "move on" in the email??? Wow. I totally would have lost it at several points there. I would have gone totally postal.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Can't you go higher up? I'd report his ass!


----------



## JJsmom

I so would send that email to a higher up!!!! Can you go to their website and see a page of managers or anything or the president and get their email??


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Chelsea...that SUCKS. I hate poor customer service!!! Seriously...you're getting paid to be helpful. Not to be a douche!! Aaaagh! :growlmad:

JJ - my DH is in the AF. :0) Love being a military wife!!


----------



## JJsmom

I think it would be wonderful for OH! It would be hard for our family at first but it will benefit everyone in the long run! I couldn't be prouder of him!


----------



## TFSGirl

I've already forwarded his response to head office, but they are just as unhelpful as he is. They were the ones who in the first place just absolutely refused to respond to me. I assume this will be the same. I'll likely just lodge a complaint to the better business bureau about it. Stupid sacks of shit.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Well that's pretty rude of them! It drives me nuts when business' treat customers like that. It's like seriously? Way to show your customer base that you care. When I was working in customer service, we were always told how much bad word can spread... I think they said something like 1 unhappy customer tells 10 friends, who in turn tell 10 more friends and such. Word gets out quick! So keep spreading it! What an ass!

AFM... I caved and tested this morning and got a :bfp: !!!!!!! I am so excited but so nervous! 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing good!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Congrats!!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Mrs.Lovebug - huge congratulations!!! That's fantastic news. Now is it you who is the twin BFP??? ;)

Laura - they'll let me go to 38 weeks before inducing me if they haven't arrived naturally. To be honest, I really can't see me going that far. I've got such a small frame and can't imagine my body physically being able to carry them til then. I already feel stretched to the limit and there really feels like there's no more room for them to grow! They are so squished, awww bless them!

Got my scan later on today and should hopefully get their estimated weights so I'll let you all know when I find out. I'm excited to see them!!

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

Might have finally found a place to live... Maybe. I'm thinking about it some more.


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats Mrs.Luvbug! xxxxxx :dance:


----------



## Laura91

Mrs.Luvbug - CONGRATULATIONS! :yipee:

Chels - Sorry you had a day full of assholes :hugs: Definitely take it further and don't let it drop 

BBH - Hope you get a good cheeky look at them both and that both babies are good weights :thumbup:

Alex - Hope the place works out for you :)


If it is possible, i'm even more tired today :( And I feel starving this morning, I never eat breakfast - never have - but today I feel like I need it :shrug:
I'm debating telling my boss either today/tomorrow as i'm gonna need time off all around the same time in a couple of weeks :dohh:
I booked the week off 27-31 Aug, maybe have my scan on 5 Sep, then MW on 10 Sep.. I doubt he'd be happy about me taking all that time off in such a short space of time so I might just tell him, make things easier :shrug:

:flower:


----------



## JJsmom

Mrs. Luvbug - YAY!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Laura - Sometimes they are more understanding when you've told them. I don't know your boss, but hopefully he won't have any problems with you taking that time off!

AFM - I tested this morning and ended with a botched test. Let it set for a few mins and came back to check seeing a piece of fuzz on it and I can't get it off. LOL! It doesn't look like anything yet though, it's way early. Both OH and I both had dreams last night though that I got a BFP!! I had yet to have dreams about it until just now!


----------



## Laura91

I have a feeling my boss will put a fake smile and give me a fake congratulations and then treat it like a big inconvenience at any chance he can :roll: He doesn't do sympathetic either..

Fingers crossed your dreams were more of a premenition :winkwink: xx


----------



## JJsmom

Sorry you have such an inconsiderate boss!!!


----------



## Boozlebub

Yay, Mrs Luvbug CONGRATS!!! :D:D

Alex, hope the house works out for you!!

JJsmom FXed for you and that your dream and OH's dream do in fact come true!

Laura - hope that your boss doesn't give you a fake congrats and that he is understanding.

All quiet here, about 10dpo i think. My parents come to visit from the UK on 20th august so here's hoping maybe i get a BFP before they come. That would be a nice surprise for them, and great for me to tell them in person.


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck Boozlebub!!!! Hope you get your bfp soon!!!


----------



## joo

Congrats Mrs luvbug! That is amazing news! :bunny:

Good luck boozlebub :flower:

Alex, I hope that place works out for you, if you decide you want it could you be moved in in time for when Lara arrives?


----------



## TFSGirl

Congrats to Mrs. Luvbug!!! THat is very exciting! xox

Laura, that's unfortunate that your boss is like that. I say stuff him. He can be a misery in his own life, don't let him make YOU feel bad.

Alex, read about the housing situation in your journal... It doesn't sound much like you want to move from where you are right now, so I don't know how well that will work out. I hope something better comes along.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, I wish I could just move his whole family here lol. Sigh. I really wish I could, I know I'd be safe with any of his family as a roommate, but custody, school, work is already set up here and I'd miss the beach! Lol.


----------



## pops23

Congrats luvbug! Amazing news! Xx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yay Luv!!! Congrats!! :hugs:

BBH - you're a champ carrying those twinnies!! Can't wait to see them!!

AFM, no idea what DPO I am, as we didn't use OPKs. Didn't BD as much as I would have liked either. No symptoms that aren't normal AF symptoms for me, and feel great! Trying to be more relaxed about all this...so, either AF will show or I'll test! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

BabyBumpHope said:


> Mrs.Lovebug - huge congratulations!!! That's fantastic news. Now is it you who is the twin BFP??? ;)
> 
> Laura - they'll let me go to 38 weeks before inducing me if they haven't arrived naturally. To be honest, I really can't see me going that far. I've got such a small frame and can't imagine my body physically being able to carry them til then. I already feel stretched to the limit and there really feels like there's no more room for them to grow! They are so squished, awww bless them!
> 
> Got my scan later on today and should hopefully get their estimated weights so I'll let you all know when I find out. I'm excited to see them!!
> 
> X

Thank you!

Haha, twins do not run in either of our families lol. So that would be a crazy huge surprise!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

There was no twins in our families either so it could still happen! 

X


----------



## Queen Bee.

bbh I never asked, are they Identical?


----------



## TFSGirl

One boy/one girl can't be identical, love. Can only get one boy and one girl from two different sperm.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Ohh see I didn't know how that worked  
feel like a doofus now :dohh:


----------



## AllisMommy

Hello my friends... Still have to catch up on everyone:)

But I'm 7dpo (I think) temps have been a little strange, and had spotting 5-6dpo.

How is everyone???? :)


----------



## JJsmom

Doing good Ashley!! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## AllisMommy

I'm not sure! Just gonna wing it lol. I have my yearly on 8/13.. So I'm guessing before then?


----------



## JJsmom

Hoping for you!!! :dust: :dust:

I'm 6 or 7dpo myself. I tested this morning but it had a piece of dust or lint land on it so I just left it alone. Not sure when I'm going to test again. Maybe Sunday if I can hold off! LOL!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

BabyBumpHope said:


> There was no twins in our families either so it could still happen!
> 
> X

oh gosh!!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG CONGRATs to my beautiful LOVEBUG!!!!! this is the greatest news ever!! so freaking exciting ... ive left you a mass congratualtion post in your journal and on your fb hehehe

boozlebub an jjsmom, fingers crossed sweet cheeks all the best and showering you in loads of DUST!!

annie ..... you know im holding out everything for you my pretty .... good luck good luck good luck damn it.. but i m so glad your taking it easy this time round just go with it;)

laura ASSHOLE bosses are horrrrrible .. i so hope that he does sympathise and you get a proper congrats etc

BBH you are doing such an amazing jo carrying these lil twinnies.... such and amazing job you hould be so proud of yourself

alex hope house works out good ... where are you at the moment? is it not suitable etc?

Ashley eeeeeeek testing soon hey .. spotting is somewaht a GRAT sign .. lets hope its a lil bean getting snug.. love ya

afm im not going anywhere ... staying in hosp now till bubs arrives......... eeeeeek not long now.. check out my awesome noew ticker that someone spesh gave to me>!! im so excited 

xoxoxoxoxox love you all ladies, hoping your all doing swelll miss you all xooxoxox


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm at a womans shelter atm. The place I was staying was having issues with roomie, then found out it had mice so I left. Good thing too, she's been sending me hate mail all day.  Guess I dodged that bullet. But found a place for October, and they helped me finish up custody papers. :) I just need to find someone to serve him, since he's nine hours away.. :/


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi girls. I went for my scan yesterday and it turns out my little girl is smaller than she should be at this stage :( she's estimated to be 3lb 1oz and her tummy circumference hasn't grown as much as theyd liked in the past 5 weeks since the last scan. Despite that she's got a good amount of fluid around her and the blood flow through her cord is good.y little boy is fine. He's estimated to be 3lb 14oz and his tummy is growing nicely. 

The consultant has said as there is now a big discrepancy in their weights they need to keep a closer eye on me. They gave me a steroid injection yesterday and have to go back for a second today. They are gunna scan me again in 2 weeks instead of 4 to check that she's grown. If her tummy hasn't grown much more or there is still a 20% difference in their weights they'll induce me at that point :( I'll be 34 weeks.

They are really hoping that she has a growth spurt over the next couple of weeks and makes up for it so that I can go for longer. Please keep your fingers crossed for us....

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Forgot to say, i'm getting scared now! Especially as they could still come any day naturally of I go into labour. She's not ready yet and needs to cook a little more! Come little missy - you can do this...

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

Sending good luck vibes!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG bbh, she will be fine babe im sure she is gonna have a mass growth spurt with those steroids theyve pumped into you.. its a good thing they are doing it all now for your lil ones.... its the best thing, i had the steroids injections the other day (ouchy) but good thing they are gonna keep a closer watch on you now thats good news..... boys are pushy hey hes taking all the juices tut tut.

sending you loads of good vibes to my love but im sure all will be A-OK!! stay relaxed and you will be fine beautiful MUCH LOVE as always

Oh my goodness Alex, your in a shelter .... Lara will be here soon then wat?/ you best be getting a place sooner shouldnt you?? bummer about the last place though and HATE mail wat THE??

good luck hunny 

xoxox


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks Erin - I'm keeping my fingers crossed and hoping and praying everything will be ok. She just needs to fatten up more. The doctor has said that there's nothing I can do in the meantime to help her gain weight which doesn't help with the way I'm feeling. I feel like I want to do something to help her! 

And yes - the steroids are VERY ouchy!! Haha. I nearly jumped across the room when the nurse gave me them! Can't believe I have to be brave again today for my second shot!

X


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH I am sure she will have a growth spurt any day, and good thing she's got her bro big and strong to watch out for her if she is gonna be a little n the small side!

There's a lady at my antenatal classes and she's 27 weeks with twins, made me think of you. Hers are identical though and she was saying she had t have laser treatment for something to do with their blood? I don't know :/ 

Hope the twinnies cook a little loner for you but I'm sure all would be fine if they decided to make an appearance soon xxxxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OOOOOOOH princess youll be fine with your second shot... your a tuff cookie.... and as much as we want to do everything we can to help the lil ones, we pretty much are doing everything .... you are doing so well to have got this far, dont stress my love stay relaxed thats the best thing, my friend was hospitalised recntly with twins at 26 weeks and was kept for monitoring as she had thinning of her cervix very early, so they kept her till 34weeks then she got home for 2 then had bubs at 36weeks and they are well and happy and all .. so stay cool calm and collected and everything will be PERFECT i PROMISE!!! xoxoxoxo loads of love your way and im a praying for ya xoxoxoxo:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm allowed her here after I have her, and it'll actually be nice to have a ton of women around who know up from down in newborn land lol. Plus not having to cook my own meals. It'll make the newborn thing way easier. I'm battling heartburn bahhh. BBH she'll catch up! I know it! Because I say so! :D


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, you poor crumpet! :hugs: No doubt those steroids will do their job. I know they will. It's fantastic you'll be monitored so closely from now on. That's the best thing ever! :thumbup: You and your little boy and girl have bucket loads of love coming at you from all around the world. I just wish we could all be geographically closer together because it would be nice to give you some real hugs.

Your little girl will be absolutely fine. As Erin said, the best thing you can do is take it easy right now and be as kind to yourself as you can, mentally. I know it's so hard to not worry, I really do. Just know that you and your little ones are in the best of hands. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

BBH - Your little girl will get much better with that steroid shot!! She will grow and be perfect! It's so wonderful you've made it this long for those little ones!! Don't worry too much and just remember not too much longer til you get to see those beauties!!!


----------



## AllisMommy

Soooo... Thinking my temps may be triphasic.. Thoughts on my chart? :)


----------



## flapjack10

Have to share this pic of my nieces with you!

BBH- They were born at 32 weeks. Anneka 2lb 13oz and Janey 4lbs. My SIL had the steriod injection at 31 weeks and pre-eclampsia.

Now look at them! 17 weeks and big chubsters! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







twins.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## joo

They are adorable Lizzy! And Anneka is on my names list but OH has got his heart set on another name .


----------



## sharonfruit

I love Anneka too. Its Nicki Minaj real name :haha:

Gorgeous piccy xxx


----------



## AllisMommy

So cute Lizzy!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OMG Lizzy i love it when you post your lil nieces they are so freaking adorable...love their lil onsies too hehe so cute xoxo


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Super cute FJ! 

I just love babies!


----------



## JJsmom

FJ - they are too cute!!!! 

Ashley, I don't really know how to read the charts. I can't even figure mine out but then again, I didn't realize regular temps as soon as you wake up aren't the same as bbt. I thought that's what it meant so I kept taking mine with a regular thermometer and who knows. LOL! 

I ended up taking a 1/2 personal day from work today. I really feel like crud. Came home and slept for a few hours then got up and got DS from daycare. My abdomen still hurts. I posted my hpt pics in the test area. Not sure if I see anything yet.


----------



## youngmommie

Hey everyone! I haven't been on here for awhile. U figured I needed to get babies off my brain and get things ready for my wedding. Well last week I found out that I'm expecting and I'm already 10 weeks along. However I'm predicting twin boys as I've already out grown some of my pants :S I just have a question for you ladies. Have you had it where your whole body was a normal temp then you had a hot spot on your belly. If so do u know what causes it? I'm suspecting it's from movement which convinces me more the I have two on the way as I get two hot spots that move around. What do you think?


----------



## Hit Girl

Wow! Congrats youngmommie!!! :hugs: This is awesome news. :)

As for the hotspots, I have no idea. I didn't have anything like that. Have you booked your 12 week nuchal scan yet?


----------



## youngmommie

I go for my first prenatal physical on tuesday so I'm hoping I get to find out how many I'm having and that it/they are healthy. I'm so in love with them already:)


----------



## Hit Girl

So happy for you!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Are you seeing an obs or a midwife?


----------



## youngmommie

Right nOw just a family doctor.


----------



## Hit Girl

Cool stuff! Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes. :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Congrats youngmommie!!

Yey, you could be my twinny chum! ;)

I never had the hot spots you are describing but I didn't get a really strange pressure feeling in one spot every now and then from about 15 weeks that used to build up and build up, then turn into a little lump. It would stay there for about half a minute then the pressure would start to disappear until it was totally gone and then the lump would go soft again. I'm convinced those were my first feelings of movement. They say though that everyone feels it in a different way and at a different time too. 

A tell tale sign for me that I was having twins (although I didn't think anything of it at the time - just in hindsight), was that I heard one of my babies heartbeats with a Doppler at 9 weeks and I could feel my uterus out side my pelvis at 10 weeks. Apparantly with one baby, it can be impossible for those things until after 12 weeks.

I also remember getting my clear BFP at only 3 weeks 4 days and my digital test guessed I was about 2 weeks further on than my dates. I suppose I knew I wasn't as I had really short cycles. It must have just picked up on double the HCG hormone.

Anyway, good luck! When is your scan??

X


----------



## youngmommie

Well I'm hoping they due one Tuesday cause so far I don't have one booked yet and I'm so anxious to see them. :D


----------



## Ezza BUB1

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh CONgRATS Youngmummie this is sooooo exciting ..... i have no idea about your pains etc but i hope that everything goes well at your appointment and wat not and woot toot to maybe having twinnies YIPPPPEEEEEE!!!

tis so excting xoxoxo


----------



## youngmommie

How did you know you were expecting twins?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

We didn't find out for definite that it was twins until our dating scan. I was supposedly 12 weeks by my dates and as soon as they popped the scanning probe onto my little bump there were two obvious heads with a membrane separating them! Then we saw our two little bundles bouncing around together :) my hubby's face was a picture! I'll never forget it! If only I couldn't taken a picture haha.

It took a whole for it to sink in as there are no twins in either family and we had no fertility treatment etc. I'm 28 too so not classed as an 'older mum' yet which is another factor that puts you at higher risk of twins. I guess we have just been blessed with two babies :)

We have been through all the emotions of 'oh my god, this is gunna be sooooo hard looking after two newborn babies - physically, emotionally and financially, but are so excited and wouldn't have it any other way. In fact, the more people I talk to who have had twins before say that it is very very hard in the early weeks but it is so much easier in the long run having twins as once the babies get to a certain age they entertain each other and demand less attention from you. They always have a playmate so will never be lonely. They will learn to share from day one and I'm hoping they'll learn that they have to be patient (ie - if one is crying or getting their bum changed the other will have to just lie there and wait).

Even thinking about their first day of school - it's gunna be so less daunting for me knowing that they arnt alone and they've got each other - awww.

You know what I'm looking forward to the most? Seeing them holding hands in their side by side stroller! I well up with tears just thinking about it. I hope they attend gunna be best mates.

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

My sister and I are only 13 months apart, we used to torment each other lol! We'd sing on the mantel at my grammas house and she'd "accidently" push me off and stuff. But she's still my big sis! I imagine it'd be crazy how close twins are! Speaking of - I get to see my sis either tomorrow night or monday morning! I haven't seen her since I was just a few weeks preggo!!


----------



## rquanborough

Sorry I haven't been around in a while. Last month was always going to be a bust with hubby on night shift. Now I'm working shifts as well and all over the place so not able to temp. No idea exactly when I o'd but some symptoms this week. AF should be due this sat or sun so will just have to see. Last cycle was 30 days though. FF is predicting AF week Wednesday but don't think that's right. It's including the 39 day cycle in the average but pretty sure that was an abberation.


----------



## AllisMommy

Hi everyone!! :) 

I'm 10dpo :) hoping this is our month!! 

The only thing I've noticed so far is increase in peeing and I broke out on my chin a little. 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

No need here...busy weekend, but one of the best weekends in a long time! :thumbup:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

ANNIE -------- i dont like your FEELING STATUS!!!! why are you feeling DEAD??? you need a SMILE on your face :flower: kisses :kiss: and lots of hugs :hugs:

Ashley, omg not long now till test time... weeeeeeeee im excited beuatiful, im good thanks for asking :) love you xooxox:hugs:

rquanborough - good luck babe just keep going and going and itll happen before you know it ..... :dust: for you babe

BBH i love your lil story its so cute, how you feeling atm ?? your doing so well im super impressed beautiful....wheres your latest BUMP pic have we seen one lately/? oxoxxo:hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats youngmommie! Le us know if it's twins!

Ashley - when are you testing? GL :dust:

Kisses to you all! 

xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Haha Erin...it's been set to that for months! I changed it just for you...! :haha:


----------



## AllisMommy

Erin and Lizzy... I actually have a doctor appt today for my annual pap. So maybe today? Lol I'm going to tell them I may be pregnant and we will see what he says. It's a new gyno so I'm hoping he's good. I was reading reviews on google and they were awful:( 

I'm hoping it was just a couple of crazy women. No one usually posts a good review


----------



## flapjack10

GL Ashley! FX for you!

Glad to see you've changed your status Annie!


xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Hello ladies!!

It feels like I have been MIA for SO long, but it';s only been a few days! I was in the states for a wedding over the weekend so my phone was off and didn't check BnB at all. Glad I didn't miss anything HUGE!

AFM, I am back at work now, and not too excited about it. I'm trying to sort out how the hell my EI works and how my work top-up pay works. It is going to be a rough year getting paid by these people and trying to keep a house running, I can just feel it. Not totally excited about it.

There is a guy at work who is driving me nuts. Within the first 30 seconds of being here he was pissing me off. I have to sit at the front desk at my work all day long, kinda like a "receptionist" I guess, which I hate and am NOT used to but whatever. So this guy who is on light suties too because he hurt his knee at a fire was doing the desk duty the last couple of weeks while I was off, and he says "Boy am I glad to see you!" And I was like "Why is that?" and he says "Because I am so sick of sitting here all day long" and I go "Yeah, try doing it for 5 months straight without a break from it" and he just looks at me. Like, dude, I DON'T FRIGGIN LIKE IT EITHER!!! So I said "I'm not a fucking desk jockey, so I don't like it either. Trust me, just because I am a woman doesn't mean I want to do this reception job." And so he goes "Yeah I wish I could just retire right now without a penalty" and I said "That's not what I said at all. I don't want to retire, I just want my real job back. I want to be back on the trucks. Office work is NOT my thing" and he goes "Well I've been spraying water around for too long, I am bored of it" and I said "Then you're lazy." So later he comes into the kitchen where I was finishing my food and says "So would you like it better here if there was a TV and couches and you could just sit around watching TV?" and I was like "No, that was my point before! I already sit around doing nothing all day, and I have too much other stuff to do for this to be enjoyable" and he goes "Well what would it take for you to like it here?" and I said "Nothing, I don't like it here no matter what" and he goes "Oh..." 

Friggin tool. Just piss off and stop bothering me.

And there is a graduation ceremony for one of the colleges going on here today. I don't feel like dealing with all the people who are going to be here for that. They are going to be asking me stupid questions all day long. Eff.

OH is finishing painting the nursery today and we should be able to get some crown moulding up in there this weekend and the floors done by next week I hope. Then I can start putting my little touches in there. Finally. I have 2 baby showers coming up apparently, so I will see what I get from there, and then after that I can finish buying what I need for bubs.


----------



## flapjack10

Oh the joys of being back at work! But yay at least your nursery will be painted and nearly finished, that should be nice to come home to.


----------



## TFSGirl

I'm very excited for the nursery to be painted!! It's the one thing I NEED done to give me some pace of mind.

P.S> I just typed up the head honcho Chief of the fire department's speech :wacko: omg, he makes me so nervous!


----------



## Boozlebub

Hope everyone is well.

Well if my cycle is going to be normal this month i an due af today, but last month is was 5 days late so not holding my breath yet.

Will test i think at the weekend if no show. Fxed for a bfp, would be lovely to be able to tell my folks in person next week when they come for a visit.

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone who needs it. And so excited that there will be some baby members of the thread in the next few weeks!


----------



## flapjack10

GL Boozlebub! Hope this is your month!
xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Chelsea, I'm glad I'm not the only one who hasn't finished painting the nursery :haha: let me know when yours is done so I can kick OH's ass into gear :rofl:

Good luck booze bub :dust: xoxo


----------



## TFSGirl

sharonfruit said:


> Chelsea, I'm glad I'm not the only one who hasn't finished painting the nursery :haha: let me know when yours is done so I can kick OH's ass into gear :rofl:
> 
> Good luck booze bub :dust: xoxo

:rofl: Omg well I thought it would be done today, but he just text me again saying "still working outside, one thing led to another, day has gotten away from me" .... uh yeah, cuz you slept in until 9:30 when I have been at work since 5:30 then decided to do everything BUT paint when that was what I asked you to do.... :dohh: :rofl: I guess that's what I am doing when I get home.... :roll:


----------



## sharonfruit

Mm that sucks, I was trying to explain to OH the other day that there ae high chances of us having a preemie due to a syndrome I have, he said oh right, I'll paint the nursery then. 4 days later I'm still waiting. I am tempted to pick up the paintbrush myself tbh!! Xo


----------



## TFSGirl

sharonfruit said:


> Mm that sucks, I was trying to explain to OH the other day that there ae high chances of us having a preemie due to a syndrome I have, he said oh right, I'll paint the nursery then. 4 days later I'm still waiting. I am tempted to pick up the paintbrush myself tbh!! Xo

I had to rip up the carpet and the baseboard myself to get him to even start painting in there. He painted the main colour finally after a huge fight :rofl: and primed the other wall and the closet, now the other colour just has to go on. I might end up doing it myself too... I have done that with a lot of things actually lol


----------



## sharonfruit

We started on it when we moved into the house but when the rest of the rooms got finished OH said we should leave the nursery and he would get it finished, that was 2 months ago. I think there's only 2 walls to be done with a final coat. But I know he would be pissed if I did it myself. I just want it done so I can take the paint pots and brushes out of there and set the pram up and put babies clothes in there. The furniture doesn't come til October but everything we have bought is just gathering dust in the garage x


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

TFSGirl said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> It feels like I have been MIA for SO long, but it';s only been a few days! I was in the states for a wedding over the weekend so my phone was off and didn't check BnB at all. Glad I didn't miss anything HUGE!
> 
> AFM, I am back at work now, and not too excited about it. I'm trying to sort out how the hell my EI works and how my work top-up pay works. It is going to be a rough year getting paid by these people and trying to keep a house running, I can just feel it. Not totally excited about it.
> 
> There is a guy at work who is driving me nuts. Within the first 30 seconds of being here he was pissing me off. I have to sit at the front desk at my work all day long, kinda like a "receptionist" I guess, which I hate and am NOT used to but whatever. So this guy who is on light suties too because he hurt his knee at a fire was doing the desk duty the last couple of weeks while I was off, and he says "Boy am I glad to see you!" And I was like "Why is that?" and he says "Because I am so sick of sitting here all day long" and I go "Yeah, try doing it for 5 months straight without a break from it" and he just looks at me. Like, dude, I DON'T FRIGGIN LIKE IT EITHER!!! So I said "I'm not a fucking desk jockey, so I don't like it either. Trust me, just because I am a woman doesn't mean I want to do this reception job." And so he goes "Yeah I wish I could just retire right now without a penalty" and I said "That's not what I said at all. I don't want to retire, I just want my real job back. I want to be back on the trucks. Office work is NOT my thing" and he goes "Well I've been spraying water around for too long, I am bored of it" and I said "Then you're lazy." So later he comes into the kitchen where I was finishing my food and says "So would you like it better here if there was a TV and couches and you could just sit around watching TV?" and I was like "No, that was my point before! I already sit around doing nothing all day, and I have too much other stuff to do for this to be enjoyable" and he goes "Well what would it take for you to like it here?" and I said "Nothing, I don't like it here no matter what" and he goes "Oh..."
> 
> Friggin tool. Just piss off and stop bothering me.
> 
> And there is a graduation ceremony for one of the colleges going on here today. I don't feel like dealing with all the people who are going to be here for that. They are going to be asking me stupid questions all day long. Eff.
> 
> OH is finishing painting the nursery today and we should be able to get some crown moulding up in there this weekend and the floors done by next week I hope. Then I can start putting my little touches in there. Finally. I have 2 baby showers coming up apparently, so I will see what I get from there, and then after that I can finish buying what I need for bubs.

Ick, I hate people like that! 

Yay for the nursery getting painted! 

When will you go back to work after baby is born?


----------



## TFSGirl

Nursery didn't get painted today. Knew it wouldn't. OH is an unreliable twat. Don't know why I continue to believe a damn word he says. We've just had a huge argument because I just found out all the bills at his ex's house are all in his name except the cable bill. That's why he has to give her so much money because otherwise his credit will go bad. He then says to me "so you're just going to yell like that in front of our child?" umm mm yeah if you're a fucking douchebag who can't support either of us and I have to look at your fucking face every day knowing your psycho ex is more important than we are, then yeah I will fucking yell like that. But really, get the fuck out of my house so I don't have to yell at you in front of him. Asshole.

Beyond that, I will be going back to work a year after LO is born.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Aw boo!!! I'm sorry he didn't do what he said. That's frustrating because you want to believe what he says, but it's so much of a let down when he ends up not doing it! 
And yikes, why has he not changed his name on the bills!? I'm sure once he's off those bills, he won't need to give her so much money- he can give her what she needs for the kids and that's it. I say he turns them all off and removes his name! She can get her own utilities!


----------



## TFSGirl

I've been saying that for almost 2 years now. He's been paying ALL of her bills for 2.5 years beyond being there. He says "she needs to agree and take them over" and I said "no she doesn't. You need to call the companies and have YOUR name removed and she needs to call them and take them over. She has NO choice in the matter" and he goes "I don't know where you get the idea that you can just cut someone's electricity bill like that" and I lost it. I said "because if you fucking don't cancel THOSE bills you can't pay any of THESE bills and on mat leave pay I CANNOT AFFORD THE HOUSE AND BILLS AND OOUUURRRR ELECTRICITY AND WATER WILL BE CUT OFF!!!!!" and he walked away from me for yelling, still saying I am vindictive. He doesn't fucking get it. He never will get it.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm highly caffeinated, but let's just deck him!


----------



## jordypotpie

update on my end of life: I made a horrible mistake with a person I mentioned previously he was a little...uhm...pushy..forceful..not enough to call it rape and report..but enough that i was livid.. anyway about a week later I met a guy that has turned out to be wonderful. I was a few days away from ovulating when everything happened so I am REALLY hoping I don't have to complicate the wonderful joy this guy brings me. I haven't had any symptoms worth riding home about other than the fact that I have had what feels like very light menstrual cramps for the last 3 or 4 days which my father is writing off as nothing more than sore muscles after a 20 mile bike ride. I am trying very hard to think of it as just that. It is so nice to be treated the way I am by the guy I am seeing. :) I cannot wait to see where it goes :) (doesn't press for sex at all! I feel like the luckiest girl ever!)

Hope all is well with everyone life has become so busy I have a VERY hard time keeping up with everyone! so so so sooo sorry everyone!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I've been very busy and a little self absorbed lately! I feel bad for it but won't get another chance to be selfish for a looooong time lol. It's also my birthday!!!!


----------



## jordypotpie

happy birthday! 20th right!?


----------



## joo

Happy birthday Alex! Xxx


----------



## Laura91

Happy Birthday Alex! x


----------



## nlk

happy birthday!!! :cake: hope you're having a fab day!


----------



## nlk

O.M.G.

So. I actually have a shot this month! Had my tracking scan this morning, and there are once again too many follies growing, but he gave me the trigger injection anyways :happydance: I'm so happy to even just have a shot at getting a bfp...it means I will definitely ovulate! Injection hurt a bit, but it's all worth it. Testing in 15 days and counting!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Happy birthday, Alex.

nlk, good luck.


----------



## Hit Girl

Ooooh yes, nlk! Wishing all the very best of luck! :thumbup: :hugs:
(If only needles didn't hurt so much. :( )


----------



## MommaAlexis

I found out you're not supposed to get tattoos while BFing. None of the shops in town will, which I'm glad at the same time that my favourite shops have the decency to ask if I will be before booking me an appointment lol, but still ... I miss ink. :(

GL nlk!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Happy Birthday Alexis!!!!!

Good luck nlk!!!


----------



## flapjack10

nlk said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> So. I actually have a shot this month! Had my tracking scan this morning, and there are once again too many follies growing, but he gave me the trigger injection anyways :happydance: I'm so happy to even just have a shot at getting a bfp...it means I will definitely ovulate! Injection hurt a bit, but it's all worth it. Testing in 15 days and counting!!

Oh, good luck nlk! :happydance:
:dust:

xxx


----------



## Laura91

Why are everyone's tickers buggering up? Or is it just my computer? I can't see nlk's top one or FJs :wacko: x


----------



## Hit Girl

Laura, I thought it was just me. Weird!


----------



## nlk

Huh. I can see them all ok. :wacko:


----------



## Laura91

:wacko: The tickers are working again now?!

HG, please can I ask what a tin of Milo is? All I can think is a tin of dog food? :haha: xx


----------



## Hit Girl

It's like Aussie Ovaltine. :)


----------



## flapjack10

Ahhhhhhh, now I see. Cheers HG! xxx


----------



## joo

Good luck nlk! FXed it's your month and plenty of :dust:

Laura - I've been having trouble with tickers recently too, sometimes they don't display and other times my dates go haywire :wacko:

Had my scan today ladies, all is well so far. Next appointment is with the midwife on Sept 15th :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Are any of the preggos around here planning on using cloth nappies?

Im getting sick of having the argument with OH and think I may have to give in to the disposables... X


----------



## TFSGirl

I have a few friends that do, and they say they are just as easy. What is your OH's argument? That they are gross? That's usually what men say....


----------



## sharonfruit

His main argument is that its too much hard work washing them all the time. I don't really see why its hard work chucking them in the washing machine every other day. And the initial cost is quite high... I'd love to get a load of all in ones but that really is expensive, they are around £10.00 each and you'd need at least 15 :( x


----------



## MommaAlexis

I don't want cloth diapers, at least not for now. I'm open to changing my mind when she's here but it's not my main plan.


----------



## TFSGirl

sharonfruit said:


> His main argument is that its too much hard work washing them all the time. I don't really see why its hard work chucking them in the washing machine every other day. And the initial cost is quite high... I'd love to get a load of all in ones but that really is expensive, they are around £10.00 each and you'd need at least 15 :( x

. Saying it's too much work to wash them is ridiculous, they take up MUCH less space than disposables both in storage and in garbage, and like you said it isn't difficult to throw them in the wash. The easiest way to thwart the cost, is put them on your gift registry and stress to people that that is what you want! If everyone bought you one nappy and one outfit, you'd be set in NO time! :D


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Last weekend my ticker was stuck on 8DPO for like 3 days! But I was the only one who saw it Weird! 

Cloth diapers.... I've heard they're much more cost efficient... even though they're pretty expensive up front.


----------



## joo

Shar - I tried to broach the subject with OH the other week as saw that it can save about £1000 in the long run & that sounds pretty awesome to me! I looked into it & if you find the right brand for you then they look cute, less leaky & last a long time - some people reuse them on their 2nd+ babies & some people even wash & sanitise them & put them up on sites to sell on (not sure how I feel about that one but at least they last :haha: ) The only thing that puts me off is the putting the used ones in a bucket until it's wash time & then washing them. OH isn't having any of it but I at least want to give it a try. I would want to use them along with disposables anyway so I could buy a bit at a time & if it doesn't work for us I don't have to get any more & can continue with disposables, still OH says no :haha: I love Chelsea's idea about putting then on the baby registry though, that's smart!


----------



## pops23

Congrats on your scan Jo, so pleased all is going well for you 

We're going to use disposables initially but would like to give cloth a go at some point, maybe for baby no 2 xxx


----------



## Laura91

Glad your scan went well Joo! x

Shar - I was talking about cloth nappies to my mum and she did cloth with my older sister as apparently everyone did then :shrug:
She said they were good but the only thing she hated was (like Joo said) having to put them in a bucket until washing and trying to get them back to white everytime - she's a bit OCDish and didn't want a stained nappy out on the line for everyone to think she didn't care :haha:!

xx


----------



## sharonfruit

> Shar - I tried to broach the subject with OH the other week as saw that it can save about £1000 in the long run & that sounds pretty awesome to me! I looked into it & if you find the right brand for you then they look cute, less leaky & last a long time - some people reuse them on their 2nd+ babies & some people even wash & sanitise them & put them up on sites to sell on (not sure how I feel about that one but at least they last ) The only thing that puts me off is the putting the used ones in a bucket until it's wash time & then washing them. OH isn't having any of it but I at least want to give it a try. I would want to use them along with disposables anyway so I could buy a bit at a time & if it doesn't work for us I don't have to get any more & can continue with disposables, still OH says no I love Chelsea's idea about putting then on the baby registry though, that's smart!

I think I'm quite possibly gonna have to give them a miss this time. I was originally planning on asking for them as gifts but to be honest, my baby shower is coming up in a few weeks and nobody has even asked me what I want - I'm not the kind of person to send out a gift registry without one of my friends suggesting it, and it's something I either want to do or I don't. Likei don't want to spend a hundred quid on cloth and then end up not using them, as that defeat the object. I think I might just give up on the thought - I really can't see OH getting on board with it xx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

They always have cheap cloth diapers and covers on Zulily. It's a wonderful flash sale website/app. I'm addicted to it! :haha: You might try there to see if you can get them cheaper!


----------



## JJsmom

Well I'm out this month again. AF will be here tomorrow, I feel her looming. I tested this morning and BFN. :nope: OH and I have to make this next month so the LO will be born before he goes into the Army next year. 

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## joo

:hugs: JJsmom, hoping it's not AF xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

FX JJsmom. I hope it's a shy BFP! IF not, GL for next month! :dust:


----------



## AllisMommy

Sorry jjsmom :(

Afm.. I was royally pissed Monday. I had an appointment at my OBGYN new office. I get there And they tell me that they scheduled me downtown!!! I was so pissed so now I have a new appointment on Monday 8/27x 

Still no AF for me... Please keep all your pretty fX'd for me!!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Fingers crossed, AllisMommy. Your chart looks good! :thumbup:

JJsmom, I totally had a shy :bfp: when I found out - I was spotting and thought AF was coming any minute. I'm not sure what possessed me to test at 9DPO, but sure enough, there was the faintest line! I was shocked!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hope you all get your BFPs girls - it really is the best feeling in the world.

A couple of you were asking for bump pics again so here are my 33 week twin bump pics...
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks left side.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4









33 weeks side.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MommaAlexis

I got the place for sure!!! I move in October 1st.


----------



## nlk

beautiful bump, bbh! Glad they're still cooking :thumbup:

congrats on getting the place, alex! It's fab that you have your move in date all set!


----------



## rquanborough

Ladies having a tough few days and really not enjoying the thought of doing 2 nights work now. Not really enjoying the new work and starting to prefer the day time shifts. Have no real idea when to test this time round or even if it's worth it. Been really trying not to symptom spot but feeling really crappy. Period could be due this weekend although ff says middle of next week on averages. Because of the working situation not been able to temp this cycle. Just feeling really down and out of sorts this evening and needing to let of steam with people who know that we are trying and won't share things with everyone they know


----------



## JJsmom

Great pics BBH!!!

Ashley - I am hoping you get your BFP!!! 

Alexis - Congrats on having the place Oct 1!!! You must be so excited!!

Thanks mrsswaffer. I am 12-13dpo presently. I have been cramping pretty bad today. Thanks joo, fj, and Ashley. I'll just be happy when the witch is gone so we can get bd'ing and back to the tww! Those are the most torturous 2 weeks!!


----------



## flapjack10

AllisMommy said:


> Afm.. I was royally pissed Monday. I had an appointment at my OBGYN new office. I get there And they tell me that they scheduled me downtown!!! I was so pissed so now I have a new appointment on Monday 8/27x
> Still no AF for me... Please keep all your pretty fX'd for me!!!!

F and TX! :dust:!



MommaAlexis said:


> I got the place for sure!!! I move in October 1st.

YAY! :dance

WOW *BBH* - Looking good! You've done so well to get to 33 weeks! Keep going hun! :)

*rquanborough *- :hugs: Sorry you've been feeling low hun! 

AFM - Booked a holiday in November to Gran Canaria! So looking forward to getting some Vitamin D! It will also be my hubby's birthday whilst we're away! Hoping for fun in the sun! :)

xxx

EDIT - EEEp! My status has changed to BnB Addict - you must get that after 2500 posts! :shy:


----------



## Laura91

Ooh check you out FJ - you BnB Addict :haha: 

I'm only Chat Happy apparently :cry:


----------



## flapjack10

Haha only 1300 posts to go! :haha:


----------



## Laura91

I'll be there in no time! :huh: x


----------



## Hit Girl

Do we need to edit the front page now? :blush:


----------



## MommaAlexis

The first Totally talkative baby has arrived!!!!


----------



## flapjack10

Teeheehehee SO happy!:cloud9:

xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

MommaAlexis said:


> The first Totally talkative baby has arrived!!!!

Who who who!?!!

X


----------



## flapjack10

Erin has had her lovely, beautiful girl Pyper :D xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Omg weeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH I am head over heels in love with your bump!!! :blush: Looking SO good!


----------



## TFSGirl

Me too, BBH! :D SO cute that twinnie bump of yours xox


----------



## TFSGirl

Oh dear lord, what is going on with some of the threads around here lately? I have had to just shut my mouth more than I think I ever have or else everyone will be getting an earful that they never asked for. :dohh:


----------



## Hit Girl

Just spoke to Erin. I feel so incredibly honoured.

She sounds amazing!!! So happy and in love with her little girl. Makes me realise even more what little miracles babies are. I couldn't be happier for her. My head is still spinning from our conversation. Just when I thought I couldn't adore Erin more, she goes and does that. :blush:


----------



## flapjack10

Feel so privilged to be, even just a little bit, part of this:cloud9:


----------



## TFSGirl

Awwww, so happy you spoke to her, with a pang of jealousy behind it ;) Love love her!! So wonderful that they are all doing well :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

:wohoo: I'm so happy she has had her. How lovely!


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks for keeping us all updated HG. How amazing that Erin has had a little bundle of joy :cloud9: Now who's next!!!!! X


----------



## joo

So so happy for Erin :cloud9: what an absolute star she is! 

BBH - your bump is fantastic, such great shape! I Am definitely going to be lathering on the baby oil if it keeps bump looking like that! Well done you :hugs: 

How is everyone else doing?

I think Alex is up next! *sofa.dancing* (too lazy to get up & do a real dance) xxx


----------



## nlk

Ahhh congrats to Erin!! I bet she's absolutely gorgeous! Looking forward to the next baby :happydance:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

That's such fab news about Erin - cant wait to see some piccies :)

Do we know how much she weighs?

How is erin feeling, hitgirl?

X


----------



## sharonfruit

4lb 8 :smug: xx


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH, I'll pm you some piccies. She sounded so wonderful last night. She managed to get a bit of a feed in which is fantastic! The c-section went really well and it sounded like a lovely experience. She was in excellent hands the whole time and continues to be. Wow, this morning she woke up as a mummy to a beautiful little girl. What an amazing thought. :blush:


----------



## AllisMommy

Hello ladies!!!! I'm so honored to even have known Erin ... Pyper is gorgeous!!

Maybe baby Pyper will bring us all great luck!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

The witch has arrived! On to my August/September cycle...!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Will be surprised if I make it til Saturday. Yeeek


----------



## flapjack10

xopiinkiieox said:


> The witch has arrived! On to my August/September cycle...!

:growlmad: Bad witch! 

:hugs:

Here we go again! WE WILL BE BUMP BUDDIES! It is _meant to be_ :flower:

xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

MommaAlexis said:


> Will be surprised if I make it til Saturday. Yeeek

Ooooh, do we have some exciting developments??

X


----------



## joo

Annie :hugs: 

Alex - any day now! Can't believe it :happydance:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha just honestly feel like if I even stand up too quick things will start. I'll upload a pic of how low she is later lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Looking forward to seeing the pic! Get on a birthing ball - they are supposed to be good at bringing labour on 

X


----------



## sharonfruit

> Haha just honestly feel like if I even stand up too quick things will start. I'll upload a pic of how low she is later lol

Stand up quicker then!! :rofl:


----------



## Aurora CHK

God I am being so crap today, just reading this thread and stalking all the journals without posting anything! Hello lovely ladies all! I'm off to my cousin's wedding this weekend, always love a hotel stay with my fella, it's throwdown time heh heh heh... :sex: 

Sorry for anybody who didn't need that mental image! :blush:


----------



## flapjack10

Ooooh love a good wedding! Hope the weather holds out for them!

xxx


----------



## JJsmom

Have fun Aurora!!!!

Alexis - Good luck!!!! Can't wait to see pics of Lara!!!

Af hit me today. Next cycle I think we are going to try the SMEP and see if that works.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Today is CD1 for me too JJs!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Baby shower is today, she can come right after lol


----------



## AllisMommy

I'm 16dpo... Haven't tested yet and no sign of AF. I'm too nervous lmao!

This is the first time I haven't gone test happy. 

How is everyone?


----------



## JJsmom

AllisMommy said:


> I'm 16dpo... Haven't tested yet and no sign of AF. I'm too nervous lmao!
> 
> This is the first time I haven't gone test happy.
> 
> How is everyone?

Good luck Ashley!!!!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Hey girls!

I went and had dinner with the guys from my old hall, was great to see them and hang out in that environment again, I miss them all the time. I am not even stationed at that hall anymore when I AM on the trucks, but I am closer with those guys than the ones at my new hall so I go see them more often. They fed me and they are great company. I also stopped by OH's hall and saw some guys on my shift there too, which was nice. Everyone had stories for me lol. My old acting captain (second down from captain) is married to a dispatcher for our department, so I know them both well and they were in Ireland in May... they got me a baby gift which I haven't seen yet lol but they said I am the ONLY person they got a gift for!! I feel special! He said she will bring it to my modified duty location maybe next week :)

My dogs missed me today, They went absolutely crazy when I got home. And now one of them is trying to catch flies lol crazies.

Hope everyone is well!! I had strange dreams that I was in labour and I was by myself yesterday and no one would come be with me!! wtf!!??


----------



## TFSGirl

Alex, you're 5 posts from being an Addict!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Awww...yes, Lizzy!! It is so meant to be!! Can't wait to see our bumps growing together! Soon....! Love you!

xx


----------



## joo

Good luck Ashley!

Alex, hope you had fun at the baby shower. 

Chels wth with crazy dreams! That one would have freaked me out. I always have the one that Lizzy was talking about where you have an appointment but can't get there & everything works against you! Frustrating. I just wonder what our brains are trying to tell us!

As for me I had a crazy dream last night where I was on trial fire murder & I was doing my best to take everyone else down with me! Scary. Also I was Pat Butcher while I was on trial. Even more scary! :haha: I woke up & puked loads. Yuck! Yesterday we painted the kitchen & got a nice mirror & collage photo frame for the living room. We repainted the fire place in the same colour as our feature wall - I'm not one for painted fires but I have to say it looks lovely now. Now that everyone knows we're having a baby I have got a rocket up my bum & suddenly started getting all the finishing bits for the living room sorted in case we have visitors :haha: next is the spare room which we are tackling next week. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend xxxx


----------



## Boozlebub

Still no AF for me, not sure if it would be due then tomorrow, i am CD34 so who knows. Been having cramps for a few days but still no af.

Mum and Dad come tomorrow for a week, which will be fab, haven't seen them since our wedding in May. 

Our furbaby turned one last wednesday and was spoilt rotten, he loved it.

Hope everyone is well. :dust: to those who need it.


----------



## dontworry

Annie & JJ - the 17th was my CD1 too lmao!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

dontworry said:


> Annie & JJ - the 17th was my CD1 too lmao!

Hey jess!!

How's things going my lovely? Haven't spoken to you in ages

X


----------



## Hit Girl

BBH! You're almost 34 weeks!!!! :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hit Girl said:


> BBH! You're almost 34 weeks!!!! :)

God I know!! How bloody scary! Got another scan on Thursday - really hope our little missy moo has grown...

X


----------



## Hit Girl

I'm sure she's doing very well in there, my beautiful. Bring on Thursday!


----------



## JJsmom

Wow how crazy is that??? There are 3 of us starting CD1 together!!! That has to be a sign!! I always hear pregnancies are in threes!!! YAY!!! Baby dust all around!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yes!! :dust: and lots of :sex:!! :rofl:


----------



## JJsmom

Definitely!!! Have to have plenty of :sex:


----------



## flapjack10

joo said:


> Also I was Pat Butcher while I was on trial. Even more scary!

:rofl:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ashley, any news or signs either way? Thinking of you!!

Good luck to our trio of CD3-ers! 

I had way weird dreams last night too - one of those where there is so much detail and such a good story that you are both freaked out by your brain and totally impressed by it as well! For some reason David and I were living in some nasty hovel with a load of addicts, drop-outs and down-on-their-luck bums, we spent our time trying to scrape together a few pennies for tobacco and every now and again somebody would steal some drugs and we'd all get high, or try to repair an abandoned car for us to sleep in, and the story built up and the tension escalated like Trainspotting or something. It was weird, I don't smoke or do drugs but in my dream I was all about that! I was nicking off with someone else's stash and everything. 

There were also some scary evil giants we had to placate/avoid/trick in order to stay alive, not quite sure how they fitted in but hey that's dreams eh!? :haha:


----------



## Laura91

What is it with all the weird dreams lately?! Maybe it's the heat? :haha:

I dreamt last night that we found out at our 12w scan that it was twin girls huh:) so we decided to let my sister have one of them so we could swap every other week :rofl: 

I do like the Pat Butcher dream though :thumbup:! xx


----------



## sharonfruit

> I dreamt last night that we found out at our 12w scan that it was twin girls () so we decided to let my sister have one of them so we could swap every other week

:rofl:


----------



## JJsmom

WOW!! Those are some definitely odd dreams!!!! Have to love the brain and how it works while you're sleeping!


----------



## TFSGirl

I've had the strangest dreams of my life since getting pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## TFSGirl

I am officially anal-retentive... I am currently making a list of the things on my registry that I NEED, vs things that are "just for fun"/extra, so that my mother and MIL can tell people exactly what they should be purchasing... so that I don't get a bunch of "unuseful" things... because I need the useful stuff hahaha. Ugh. I am a bad person.


----------



## Aurora CHK

You are a sensible and thoughtful person, making sure that your child gets what they need and that your family and friends can have the pleasure of providing something that will be important to your child. So there :haha:


----------



## TFSGirl

:haha: I like that, I'm gonna use it


----------



## rquanborough

AF arrived today so out now this month.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sorry to hear that, good luck for next month


----------



## MommaAlexis

I suspended my fb until after she's born, because of some annoying drama. I'm still here though!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I just realised my AF is due on..Your due date Alex LOL. how weird!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lol race ya!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

I bet she is here before my AF shows LOL


----------



## TFSGirl

How many times can I truly say and feel that I am at the end of my rope? Seriously, I just feel like I am one small mishap away from throwing in the towel. What a horrible thing to say and feel when you are pregnant, eh? :( Nothing at all is going right in my life. The government is auditing me for a SMALL amount of money that I claimed for my student loans/tuition/interest. It's ridiculous, as the amount is less than $2000, but they are wanting me to OWE them money if I don't have statements galore to prove I paid all this crap. And my printer broke last week for no reason, so I ended up driving to my parents' home town over an hour away so I could do a bunch of paperwork and not have to run back and forth between the bank and staples etc and pay an arm and a leg for printing.... So I went to the bank and got all the frigging statements, 140 pages worth plus 20 pages of my own. Now I have to mail them all of that information. Then after that I came home and the dogs had destroyed more hardwood. I absolutely lost my mind, and OH and I are going to have to have a VERY serious talk about keeping these dogs or not. I can't handle them. I've gotten to the point where I just... I don't know... the way I feel isn't right at all. I've been sitting here just absolutely sobbing since I got home, and can't catch my breath. It's one thing after the other.


----------



## joo

Oh no chels you are really not having the best luck these days :hugs: I can totally understand why all of this has got on top of you. Let yourself have the time to sob & shout & whatever else because you need some release - it's healthy! BUT you've really got to deal with all of this crap that keeps happening so that you don't have to feel like this all of the time, because that's not gonna be healthy. I really can't offer any suggestion for the audit thing, or your OH or his stoopid ex wife. I am currently facing a similar dilemma with my 2 naughty, distructive, keep me awake all night cats (they're breaking my heart). Maybe they need to be rehomed or at least temporarily, or maybe OH needs to take control & be responsible for both of the dogs &keep them out of your way. So sorry you're feeling like this, you have definitely had it rough lately, but we're all here for you at the other end of the computer xxx :kiss:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

TFSGirl said:


> How many times can I truly say and feel that I am at the end of my rope? Seriously, I just feel like I am one small mishap away from throwing in the towel. What a horrible thing to say and feel when you are pregnant, eh? :( Nothing at all is going right in my life. The government is auditing me for a SMALL amount of money that I claimed for my student loans/tuition/interest. It's ridiculous, as the amount is less than $2000, but they are wanting me to OWE them money if I don't have statements galore to prove I paid all this crap. And my printer broke last week for no reason, so I ended up driving to my parents' home town over an hour away so I could do a bunch of paperwork and not have to run back and forth between the bank and staples etc and pay an arm and a leg for printing.... So I went to the bank and got all the frigging statements, 140 pages worth plus 20 pages of my own. Now I have to mail them all of that information. Then after that I came home and the dogs had destroyed more hardwood. I absolutely lost my mind, and OH and I are going to have to have a VERY serious talk about keeping these dogs or not. I can't handle them. I've gotten to the point where I just... I don't know... the way I feel isn't right at all. I've been sitting here just absolutely sobbing since I got home, and can't catch my breath. It's one thing after the other.

Aw I am so sorry you're having such a tough time. :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

TFS - fed ex me your doggies :)


----------



## JJsmom

AHHH!!! Alexis the baby is now the size of a watermelon!!! Can't wait to see Lara!!


----------



## TFSGirl

I'll drive them to you lol. I'm so angry with them, OMG. I know it obviously has something to do with what we are doing, but I really think it has to do with my pregnancy. They were both great before. It's like they know I am not as strong as I was or something. They both just push my buttons.


----------



## Boozlebub

Tfs i am so sorry you are feeling like that. It must be hard not to know what to do with the dogs, especially.

Afm, still no af as yet, CD37 now. Have my folks here so probs wouldn't test till they have gone home, despite how nice it would be to tell them in person if it would be a positive. I have been feeling slightly nauseous and having af like cramps for around a week now.

Hope everyone else is well, wonder whose next to have their LO


----------



## Laura91

Awww Chels :hugs: I think you need to sort it with OH that he needs to handle the dogs for a while and sort them out, it's not fair on you to be dealing with all this stress practically on your own xxx


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs: I'm so sorry Chelsea! It's just one thing after another!

:flower:

Boozlebub! Eeek can't wait for you to test!

xxx


----------



## nlk

Sorry to hear you're going through a tough time with everything, Chelsea :hugs: Is there any way that OH could take over looking after the dogs for a bit, or can family take them for a while just to give you a break? You definitely deserve it :hugs:

Boozlebub, how long are your parents visiting for? Excited for you to test!!


----------



## Laura91

I'm so bloody nervous. I've stupidly let T view another house to rent without me :dohh:! 

I know he won't properly check everything and just think "yeah it looks good and it's got a conservatory" I've made him promise to send me pictures :haha:

To be fair, it would be a much better house. It's exactly the same as what we're in now but it's recently been redecorated and done up. Plus, it has a conservatory - so i'd be able to finally have a dining room :dance: and somewhere to put my buggy after bubs is here as at the minute, i'm struggling to think of anywhere to stand it :nope:

It's £50 a month more but really it's only £6.25 each a week more - nothing!


----------



## nlk

laura, I absolutely LOVE how you've broken down the cost of that....6.25 a week each more :rofl: That's nothing. Even £50 a month is not an awful lot more to pay, assuming that your bills are going to stay roughly the same.

We moved across the hall (I know, we didn't want to go far!) so we knew all of our bills would be identical, so we didn't mind paying the extra 50 a month because we were getting a flat in a much better condition, a nicer landlord, and a car parking space a bit closer to the front door....winning all round I think!


----------



## Laura91

Well we both get paid weekly so it's easier to work out :haha:
All our bills will be exactly the same, although we're probably gonna get a name for ourselves soon. We only moved about 4 doors up last time, this one's about 6 away from our previous house :rofl: x


----------



## pops23

Fingers crossed for you Boozlebub! 

Sorry things are rubbish Chels, sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Poor Chelsea, you are having such a relentlessly hard time of it. I don't know much about dogs but it sounds like something has to change there, and I know that your OH isn't always great about following through with things you guys discuss and agree, so maybe something more drastic like rehoming or confining them to one part of the house might be needed... I'm so sorry you're feeling so rotten and low, I wish I could scoop you up and take you away from it all and make everything better. If you think you might be becoming a bit depressed, which would be totally understandable with everything that's been going on during what is already an emotional and hormonal time, don't hesitate to get in to see your doctor in case he can offer any support or advice, someone to talk to or something. Huge hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Thanks loves, I appreciate the support. I know it just has to be a matter of time before things start to look up, but it just feels like the last year has been exceptionally hard, and for no reason. I hope it calms down soon.


----------



## TFSGirl

Hmmm... Well, I think we've discovered that the previous owners of the house are liars and sneaks.... I don't know how we didn't notice before, but the hardwood upstairs in different from the hardwood downstairs. The hardwood upstairs is engineered hardwood, while downstairs is actual solid hardwood. So we bought $3000 worth of solid hardwood to match what we thought was throughout the house, and also what was left in a box in the basement, but turns out the only real hardwood is what is through the downstairs that the builders put in, and the engineered is upstairs... so what we bought for the bedrooms upstairs doesn't really match perfectly with what we have bought for the remaining three bedrooms. They told us they spent $5000 doing the upstairs, but I just priced it at under $2000. Which is still money invested, but our floors don't match because they lied... What the fuck?


----------



## Boozlebub

Parents leave on monday so will probably then test on tuesday morning i think.
Still no af yet. Trying not to get my hopes up.

Tfs that is really sneaky of the previous house owners to lie like that about the floors. Cannot believe people do that...


----------



## TFSGirl

It is quite sneaky. The woman was so angry with me for "low balling" her on the price of the house, but it was WAY over priced.... she tried to come at me and tell me all the things she spents "extra money" on to raise the value of the house, I guess because she thought I was a stupid woman who knew nothing. Too bad I know quite a bit about this stuff.... I should have looked more closely at the floors though. That was definitely my fault... I always thought they looked a bit different but thought it must just be my eyes, and the fact that upstairs was newer wood than downstairs.... but I should have gone with my gut. Oh well, what's done is done. The baby will have GREAT floors. We just may have to re-do the hallway and our bedroom later down the road... ugh.

Last day at work for the week. Thank god. I just want to leave right now. I am too damn tired for this crap now. Can't wait to go on mat leave, I'm ready to be done with it all.

Oh... So I don't know if I ever mentioned on here that the previous owners of my house also left a GUINEA PIG in the basement... but they did. :-/ Yes, a real live Guinea Pig, something I have never owned and never wanted to own, but the poor thing was on its death bed basically when we found it. No food, no water, and the cage was filthy. So having NO clue what to do with the thing I cleaned it up and fed it and watered it and for the last year and a bit the thing has been thriving. Lo and behold, the little girl that used to live in my house still plays with the little girl next door.... so she was outside playing one day and comes up to OH and says "I used to live in your house! Is my guinea pig still alive?" :wacko: And OH says "Uh, yeah... did you want to take it home?" and the kid says no her mother doesn't want it blah blah blah (the woman who used to live in my house was just VILE, obviously!) so he asked her how old it was and she said it was just young when they got it and only had it a short while... so it is only around 2 years old... So now I feel more comfy giving it away to a family because I don't feel it will just die on them due to old age! So I put it up on Kijiji the other day, and all I got was absolute HATE mail for buying the thing and then not wanting to take care of it, and asking me why I'd buy dogs when I knew I had a Guinea Pig etc, and locking it up isn't fair :wacko: If I DON'T lock it up, my dogs will EAT it, and the dogs came BEFORE the guinea pig!! What the fuck??? Do people not read??? OMG, I'm just so sick of people. I'm trying to do the right thing by this poor little fella and instead I am a monster. I even had a woman writing me telling me I should charge people money to deter them from feeding the guinea pig to their snakes :wacko: But no other help beyond that. She runs a "guinea pig rescue" but has no room for another one.... gee thanks.


----------



## Queen Bee.

Try putting it on craigslist, you might get better response there.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Fuck those stupid mean busybodies. Karma'll get 'em. Just enjoy knowing that anybody who'll send hatemail at the drop of a hat without even properly reading the facts is doing it because they are twisted inside by their own misery, envy and rage. Nobody with inner peace is doing that shit. 

WTF as well, leaving a guinea pig to die in a basement when you move house? What the hell is wrong with some people? Feel smug that you are the better person in every aspect of this story. Karma'll get you too. You've got a lottery win coming your way, I reckon, everything thats happened the last few months.... hang in there, you're getting all your bad stuff at once, and it'll be plain sailing for the next several decades after this!


----------



## TFSGirl

lol, I love you Aurora, you've just given me a massive smile that I needed! You're right, these people clearly don't know the meaning of "good person". I guess they just need to shit on other people to make themselves feel somehow better about their mediocre lives. Idiots.

And yes, I am totally flabberghasted that someone just left their pet behind as well... she left a LOT of things when she left, but the worst was obviously the LIVE ANIMAL!! It was joined by a wedding dress in the guest closet, and a dead guinea pig and a mass of maggots in the garage.... (there were 2 guines pigs when I looked at the house so I guess one of them died and they put it in the garage) :wacko:


----------



## flapjack10

:shock: That's awful!


----------



## nlk

Who does that?!

I panic if I have to leave my house rabbit home alone for a *day*. Let alone essentially abandon him. How awful :(

I don't think people realise how much love and affection animals need. And I don't particularly think rabbits or guinea pigs make massively fantastic pets for young children, because they're not overly keen on being picked up, and they're so easily poke-able and damagable.


----------



## TFSGirl

This girl isn't very young, about 12-13 and the guinea pig was apparently her sister's who is about 17 years old. Still, they left the friggin thing behind :( And I tried my best to take care of the thing, but I can't let it out too often or the dogs will kill him :( I feel so bad.


----------



## nlk

Oh ok. But that still doesn't really excuse it...I mean, surely they should have some sense of responsibility? Even at 12/13?!

In the meantime, before you can get it rehomed, have you thought about putting it in the bathroom and just closing the door to let it run about a bit? I know my friend does that with her guinea when her friend brings her dog around, because then she doesn't have to worry. And obviously, in a bathroom, you won't have to worry too much about it peeing on the carpet or anything! Even if it's just for a little bit...it's going to think it's won the lottery with you either way, after how it's other owners have treated it!


----------



## TFSGirl

nlk said:


> Oh ok. But that still doesn't really excuse it...I mean, surely they should have some sense of responsibility? Even at 12/13?!
> 
> In the meantime, before you can get it rehomed, have you thought about putting it in the bathroom and just closing the door to let it run about a bit? I know my friend does that with her guinea when her friend brings her dog around, because then she doesn't have to worry. And obviously, in a bathroom, you won't have to worry too much about it peeing on the carpet or anything! Even if it's just for a little bit...it's going to think it's won the lottery with you either way, after how it's other owners have treated it!

I already do all that with him, we have had him for over a year now. Never gave it away before because of the fear he was old and would die on the next owner within a short time frame, and just wanted to take care of it until it's time to go :( but then we found out he is actually quite young, and it really isn't a pet I ever wanted. I am not a cruel person and would never harm him, but to keep him is wrong too. Especially with the baby coming. OH is the one who has to solely look after him in terms of cleaning the cage and everything since I got pregnant. A home where he is wanted is better than with us.


----------



## Queen Bee.

well unless I miss calculated... AF has just arrived 5 days early. =|
cramps and all :( I think I may have a drink tonight


----------



## Aurora CHK

Is it full flow, Miranda? x


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yeah full flow, But it's ok.


----------



## flapjack10

I'm sorry Miranda :hugs2:

I'm having some wine, I'll have a drink for you! xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

ahh thanks :) 
Im wishing I had gotten some while I was out =/ ah well maybe next time


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey girls - just a quick update. Had our scan again today and now our little girl and little boy are measuring behind what they should be :( the little girls fluid levels are reduced aswell.

I'm being induced in the morning. I'm soooooo scared! They are gunna be so teeny :( please send us your positive thoughts....

I had an internal today and I'm already 1.5cm dilated and our little girls head is really low down in my pelvis so the consultant said that my body is already starting to do things itself. I must say, the stretch and sweep was rather painful!!

Will try to keep you all up to date but looks as though I'm gunna be a mummy over the weekend!!! Ahhhhh!

X


----------



## nlk

ohhhhhhhh bbh I'm so so excited for you! I'm sure everything will be fine, and you finally get to meet your little bubas! Can't wait to see pics!

sending lots of dust your way for a smooth induction :dust:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Omg bbh!!! Ttcft babies number 2 & 3!!


----------



## joo

Oh wow BBH! My thoughts are with you for your induction tomorrow. Best to get your babies out early if they're starting to struggle in there but like you say with your body already starting the process it must be nature taking it's course. Hurray for becoming a mummy this weekend! Xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh bbh!!! Good luck! I can't wait to see pics! :yipee: xxx


----------



## joo

Eeek not long for you either Chloe!! :headspin:


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck BBH!!!! Looking forward to seeing the pics of the little ones!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yay BBH! prayers going your way!!! 
Can't wait to get the update that you had them!


----------



## sharonfruit

Aw good luck BBH, I'm sure they will be absolutely fine and will be going home with you in no time!

Let us know how you get on as soon as you are ready, we will be waiting in anticipation!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Finally unpacked and sorted her new born stuff :) all I have left to do is wait and try not to die of boredom. Yawn.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

MommaAlexis said:


> Finally unpacked and sorted her new born stuff :) all I have left to do is wait and try not to die of boredom. Yawn.

Yay! Now to wait for her to come!


----------



## Queen Bee.

alex try bouncing on a birthing ball! it might jump start things :)


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeeek BBH! GL to you and your OH! Hope it doesn't take too long!

Can't wait to see pics! Stay strong hun! Mwah!

It's all happening now!

xxxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Wow, how exciting, sending you loads of love and hopes that it all goes smoothly and comfortably and everybody is happy and healthy and not too ouchy or grouchy! Bank holiday babies!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Good luck BBH!!!! :hugs:


----------



## TFSGirl

Good luck BBH!!! Excited to see pictures!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Good luck BBH :) Excited to see the babies! :hugs:

Girls! I am officially TTC :D Hubs finally gave the OK :D Im excited, Cannot wait to start. LOL he just told me we are going to be constantly BDing once AF is gone! 

Any advice? What did you use to concieve?


----------



## joo

That's fantastic news queen bee! I didn't use anything but I started taking the prenatals straight away. :dust: to you xxx


----------



## flapjack10

YAY Miranda so happy for you!

I take Folic Acid, use Clearblue OPKS, have Fertility Friend app also take Iron and Vit C.

My advice is to boink, boink, boink!

xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

well I think we have the boinking down, especially since he informed me we are BDing constantly LOL he seems so serious about it now! maybe before he just was unsure about the whole thing. 

To be honest, I am a bit nervous about it now!
If you take Prenatals will they have all of those in them?


----------



## nlk

That's such fantastic news, QB!!

I only take folic acid, but I might start taking iron if this dizziness doesn't let off! But tbh, I think I would want to take more if I wasn't having to take all these fertility meds. It kind of makes it annoying, and I don't really want to take more tablets than I need!

Something my fertility specialist advised me, though, was that if you are going to take a multi vitamin, or something which says it is a prenatal, make sure it doesn't have vitamin A in it, because it can be harmful. Most proper prenatals shouldn't have it in anyway, but it's best just to check!!

happy humping!


----------



## Queen Bee.

thanks for the advice nlk 
Will make sure I check before buying!
:hugs: have everything crossed that you get your BFP soon! :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

I would bounce on birthing ball but I don't really have the money and even walking is reaaaally painful right now.


----------



## joo

Queen Bee. said:
 

> If you take Prenatals will they have all of those in them?

To begin with I took sanotegen mum to be vits, they have all the bits you need & you take them before & during pregnancy. I think you can continue while BF. Anyway, later my midwife told me I should have just got the supermarket/pharmacy own brand because they've all got exactly the same stuff in :dohh: oh & like Lizzy I also use an app (I didn't use FF though) to track cycle, BDing, & symptoms etc.


----------



## nlk

I use period diary (p.d) on my iphone. I think it's really good, and I'm always impressed that it can predict my O day so accurately considering I'm on fertility meds as well! I found FF too difficult to use (I think the problem was me, though, not FF :haha:)


----------



## Queen Bee.

joo said:


> Queen Bee. said:
> 
> 
> If you take Prenatals will they have all of those in them?
> 
> To begin with I took sanotegen mum to be vits, they have all the bits you need & you take them before & during pregnancy. I think you can continue while BF. Anyway, later my midwife told me I should have just got the supermarket/pharmacy own brand because they've all got exactly the same stuff in :dohh: oh & like Lizzy I also use an app (I didn't use FF though) to track cycle, BDing, & symptoms etc.Click to expand...

Hmm will have a look around see what ones I can find, I wonder if purchasing them online would take the cost down a bit? I've heard they can be quite expensive.




nlk said:


> I use period diary (p.d) on my iphone. I think it's really good, and I'm always impressed that it can predict my O day so accurately considering I'm on fertility meds as well! I found FF too difficult to use (I think the problem was me, though, not FF :haha:)

I need to find something like that, I think I made a FF account and then just forgot about it, because I couldn't really figure it all out. I dunno if I even remember the username to it :haha: might have a look see if I can figure it out again.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Alexis, can you get raspberry leaf tea now to hopefully bring on contractions? think you said your tea shop wouldn't sell it you before but maybe now they might? or am i getting that story wrapped round my head?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Nope you are right! Was going to today but waaaaay too busy in there!


----------



## JJsmom

Yay Queen Bee!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!! 

I just looked at my prenatal vitamins I'm taking at it has Vitamin A 4000 IU which is 100% beta-carotene. These are the Spring Valley brand. So do I need to chuck these and buy new ones??


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hello all u wonderful women who have been there for me every step of the way, ...... As most of u know I had my beautiful lil girl 'Pyper Cruz' on the 16th Aug, 3.54pm, weighing in at 2.22kg (4.9lbs) she was premmy at 35weeks and delivered by c-section due to loss of fluid and growth slowed right down. She is absolutely amazing and makes me feel like the luckiest girl in the world ...I still can't believe I'm a mummy.

Now BBh I'm so excited for u to be bringing in ur beautiful bundles of joy, all wit early like me, please relax and don.t stress out ..... Have they given u steroids as they will be early?, your lil monkeys will be small please expect that but know they ha e such a great chance and at this rate they r better out than in....like my lil Pyper. Have they explained all things to.u about being early etc?.....I know its all happening today but please please if u need to talk to someone that's in the same boat I'm totally here for u..... Will they maybe be in special care also ? Oh hunny enjoy thus amazing time, try stress free as it will be better on all 3 of u ...I cannot wait to see pics of ur wee ones ..sending u loads of luck, love and hugs princess...love u xxx

Omg chels ur still having a shit time huh..... All I can say is ur man better step up and take control hunny, ur killing urself with stress and worry and its not needed...... I think u should go and speak with ur drs ....maybe he can prescribe some anti anxiety meds or something for u hunny ...I hate seeing u like this u deserve to be smiling and happy all day everyday love u to pieces darling xxxx

Miranda yahoooo ur finally in.full swing I'm so excited for u my love congrat

To all my lovelies, TTC and testing soon .....good luck and me and Pyper are sending loads of dust ur way..... Pyper is very lucky so here's hoping it works 

To all my lovelies up the duff but still a way away from birth ....hope ur all well and bubs is still going good guns! Xxx love u

To my special Hg I'm so proud of u sweetheart .... Our babies are going to be 2weeks to the day apart and tgey r gonna be such great friends I love u ad I know u have the strength and power to get through this ...I know ur scared bit u r gonna be so awesome I love u so much beautiful and ur gonna makes such a wonderful mummy 

To all my other girlies.....ie Chloe, Alexis etc bout to full blown pop......greatest of luck and love to u ...its an amazing experience so relax and enjoy and take it all in....it goes past so quickly..... U are all gonna kill it in there and cone out trumps holding ur precious lil babies 

We've held these lil cherubs under our heart for so long (9 or so months) and now we all get to hold them in our arms forever more...to love and protect forever ..... It truly is the most AMAZING gift ever 

Love you all like crazy xxxxx

Ps here's my lil angel xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0292_2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0251.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0343.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pops23

Aw lovely Erin, so good to hear from you and see more pics of the beautiful Pyper!!

BBH - good luck! You are going to be an amazing mummy to your lovely twins, can't wait to see pics of them!

Alex get that raspberry tea girl!! Come on Lara!! Xxx


----------



## nlk

Erin, your little girl is so gorgeous! HUUUUUUUUUGGGGEEEEE congrats!! She's a very lucky girl to have such a lovely mummy :)



JJsmom said:


> Yay Queen Bee!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!
> 
> I just looked at my prenatal vitamins I'm taking at it has Vitamin A 4000 IU which is 100% beta-carotene. These are the Spring Valley brand. So do I need to chuck these and buy new ones??

Personally, I would switch to one without. I was told to only take supplements which I would also be ok to take during pregnancy, and you shouldn't take vitamin A during pregnancy.

Here's the nhs website, which _does_ say that you should avoid vitamin A supplements during pregnancy. But it doesn't say why you should (helpful!). https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/foods-to-avoid-pregnant.aspx

I tihnk to be on the safe side, it might be better to just find one without vitamin A? I guess it's down to personal choice though. I remember my parents told me I should be taking vitamin A, and were very shocked when I said that I had been warned off it. So I think not many people know to avoid it!


----------



## Boozlebub

so i came home from work today and decided to test as my parents were out... and BFP!!!! So excited. It means i can tell my mum and dad in person before they go home.

DH and i are still in shock, don't think it has sunk in yet. Very happy right now.


----------



## Queen Bee.

WOO! congrats hun! :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Woooooo!!


----------



## joo

Congratulations boozlebub! That's great news :bunny: :bunny: :bunny: what a great surprise for your parents too before they go! Xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

nlk said:


> Erin, your little girl is so gorgeous! HUUUUUUUUUGGGGEEEEE congrats!! She's a very lucky girl to have such a lovely mummy :)
> 
> 
> 
> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Yay Queen Bee!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!
> 
> I just looked at my prenatal vitamins I'm taking at it has Vitamin A 4000 IU which is 100% beta-carotene. These are the Spring Valley brand. So do I need to chuck these and buy new ones??
> 
> Personally, I would switch to one without. I was told to only take supplements which I would also be ok to take during pregnancy, and you shouldn't take vitamin A during pregnancy.
> 
> Here's the nhs website, which _does_ say that you should avoid vitamin A supplements during pregnancy. But it doesn't say why you should (helpful!). https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/foods-to-avoid-pregnant.aspx
> 
> I tihnk to be on the safe side, it might be better to just find one without vitamin A? I guess it's down to personal choice though. I remember my parents told me I should be taking vitamin A, and were very shocked when I said that I had been warned off it. So I think not many people know to avoid it!Click to expand...

Just as an aside, it is actually ok to consume as much Vitamin A in beta-carotene form as you'd like, it's the pre-formed retinoid form that is harmful to the fetus and can form toxicity etc. Vitamin A in beta-carotene form has to be formed into the retinoid form within the body so you never really end up with an excess of it at the end of the day. The retinoid form (already pre-formed) comes from meat proteins and some supplements. The Beta-carotene form comes from veggies and most pre-natals. As long as you are aware of the form you are getting, you should be fine. Hope that helps.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Congrats boozlebub! That's so exciting!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Boozlebub!!!!!!! How exciting you get to tell your parents while they are still there!!!

Thank you TFS for the additional info!!


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats Boozlebub!!!!! :bfp: :dance:

Xxxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg boozlebump.....massive congrats my sweet ....how exciting a :bfp: for u yahooo..... I wish u guys all the happiness in the world.... Looking forward to following ur crazy journey xxxx


----------



## pops23

Congrats boozlebub, amazing news! Xxxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Congrats boozlebub!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## nlk

That's so fantastic, boozlebub! Congrats!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Whoop, squeakle, yay! Fantastic news, many congratulations to you and OH xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Girls, I have the flu or something :( I feel absolutely horrible. Been sick all day. Dunno if I should go see a doc or anything or just wait for it to pass. I don't think I have a fever.


----------



## pops23

Definitely go Chels, best to be on the safe side at this point I reckon xxxxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

has anyone heard from BBH about the twinnies?


----------



## Hit Girl

I was wondering the same thing about BBH.

Chels, yeah, wouldn't hurt to visit the doc. :)


----------



## AllisMommy

TFSGirl said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I went and had dinner with the guys from my old hall, was great to see them and hang out in that environment again, I miss them all the time. I am not even stationed at that hall anymore when I AM on the trucks, but I am closer with those guys than the ones at my new hall so I go see them more often. They fed me and they are great company. I also stopped by OH's hall and saw some guys on my shift there too, which was nice. Everyone had stories for me lol. My old acting captain (second down from captain) is married to a dispatcher for our department, so I know them both well and they were in Ireland in May... they got me a baby gift which I haven't seen yet lol but they said I am the ONLY person they got a gift for!! I feel special! He said she will bring it to my modified duty location maybe next week :)
> 
> My dogs missed me today, They went absolutely crazy when I got home. And now one of them is trying to catch flies lol crazies.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!! I had strange dreams that I was in labour and I was by myself yesterday and no one would come be with me!! wtf!!??




JJsmom said:


> Wow how crazy is that??? There are 3 of us starting CD1 together!!! That has to be a sign!! I always hear pregnancies are in threes!!! YAY!!! Baby dust all around!! :dust: :dust: :dust:



What about in 4s? I got AF on the 19th. That makes me CD 8 currently

I really thought last month with all the charting peaks etc would be my month. Instead AF was wretched to me this cycle. Let's hope this is our month!


----------



## Hit Girl

Ooooh! Congratulations Boozlebub! :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

AllisMommy said:


> TFSGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!
> 
> I went and had dinner with the guys from my old hall, was great to see them and hang out in that environment again, I miss them all the time. I am not even stationed at that hall anymore when I AM on the trucks, but I am closer with those guys than the ones at my new hall so I go see them more often. They fed me and they are great company. I also stopped by OH's hall and saw some guys on my shift there too, which was nice. Everyone had stories for me lol. My old acting captain (second down from captain) is married to a dispatcher for our department, so I know them both well and they were in Ireland in May... they got me a baby gift which I haven't seen yet lol but they said I am the ONLY person they got a gift for!! I feel special! He said she will bring it to my modified duty location maybe next week :)
> 
> My dogs missed me today, They went absolutely crazy when I got home. And now one of them is trying to catch flies lol crazies.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!! I had strange dreams that I was in labour and I was by myself yesterday and no one would come be with me!! wtf!!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Wow how crazy is that??? There are 3 of us starting CD1 together!!! That has to be a sign!! I always hear pregnancies are in threes!!! YAY!!! Baby dust all around!! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about in 4s? I got AF on the 19th. That makes me CD 8 currently
> 
> I really thought last month with all the charting peaks etc would be my month. Instead AF was wretched to me this cycle. Let's hope this is our month!Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that Ashley!! But it's really strange to me that we are all on the same schedule!! 4's is awesome!!! Praying we ALL get our wonderful BFP's this month!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## joo

Good luck ladies :dust: xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I wanna see the twinnieeeesssss!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

i so hope BBH is ok ... and her twinnies are here and doing well... im sending her loads of postiive vibes ... and loads of love xooxxoox


----------



## Boozlebub

So yesterday evening we told our parents and Oh's siblings. It was Dh's dad's birthday so we wrote it in the card. Tears came to his eyes when he read it and no one knew why until we then told them. Everyone was so excited and happy for us. I was worried how my dad would take it, i have always been a daddy's girl, but he was happy and excited. My folks left early this morning to go back to the UK with strict instructions not to tell anyone yet, my mother is the biggest blabber mouth in the world.

It was a very special moment and i wish we had caught it on video camera. Been feeling so sick now for a few days, dry heaving even at the sight of dirty plates etc in the sink. 

Hope everyone is well and that we hear from BBH soon.


----------



## flapjack10

Awwww that's lovely Boozlebub!

Xxx

BBH! :hugs:


----------



## pops23

So sweet, what a lovely way to share the news xx

BBH hope all is ok with you, can't wait to see your beautiful bubbas! xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Congrats Boozle!!

And yes...hope all is well with BBH! I am anxious to see those sweet babies!!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Boozle, what a wonderful story of how you told your fam! So sweet :) Glad it went so well. Sounds like you are getting morning sickness as early as I did :( hope yours isn't as bad as mine was.

AFM my weekend was kind of alright... besides Saturday. Friday, OH and I had dinner with some wonderful people and had a lot of fun.... Saturday I had what I think was food poisoning all day long and threw up everything that passed my lips :( I couldn't even hold popcicles down.... Sunday I had a mini baby shower at my mom's house which was nice. People are very very generous. My mom's friends came and they are so excited for HER lol :haha: cute. My "big" shower is on September 8th and apparently a bunch of people are coming. OH's mom and her friend are throwing that one. Then after that I can see what there still is for us to buy and get that done before bubs comes.


----------



## TFSGirl

Morning sickness is back... :wacko: :sick:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yay, AF is gone :) excited about TTC this month!
It just feels like the one! :D


----------



## Aurora CHK

Yay! Good luck for this month. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Boozlebub

Good luck Queen Bee! Fxed it's your month! :D


----------



## pops23

Fingers crossed for you this month my love xxx


----------



## joo

Yay GL queen bee! :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry about MS, Chels :(

GL Miranda get BDibg! :)

xxx


----------



## JJsmom

It is going to be Queen Bee!!! Loads of baby dust!! :dust: :dust: Get that bd'ing in and enjoy ever minute with DH!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Yay Miranda!! Love the PMA...!! FX!! :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Love you girls!
Have everything crossed for your BFPS! :dust:
And for those wonderful mother to be's :) I am SO happy for you all and cannot wait to see those gorgeous babies!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I wish you ALL had your BFPs already! We're here for all of you until every last one of us sprouts offspring :)


----------



## TFSGirl

Hey girls. I spent the evening in the hospital on IV fluids and a gravol drip.... I was sick pretty bad on saturday but was able to keep myself hydrated for the most part, but then it hit me again really badly yesterday and I couldn't keep anything down, including water, gatorade and ginger ale... and I didn't pee for about 5 hours so the concern became dehydration so we went to the hospital and they gave me 1000 mL of fluids and some gravol to try to help keep it down. When I got home I just drank things, so I am finally peeing again. No work 2 days in a row Whoops.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh dear me, one thing after another or what!?!? Do you know what caused it? I know you said Morning Sickness is back but is that really the most likely culprit as far along as you are? xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

No idea what caused it, I thought on Saturday it was food poisoning or something and that it had only lasted a day... Sunday I was "ok" but my guts hurt the whole day... I thought it was just regular "day after puking" pain. Monday I was tired but ok again, then Tuesday I woke up sicker than I was on Saturday.... And I thought originally it was "morning sickness" type of sick, just from the way I felt and the way it came on, but as the day went it seemed worse than any morning sickness I have ever had. Dr. thinks maybe it was an infection that I didn't completely get rid of before I started eating again and I made it come back, but who knows. I hope that was the end of it.


----------



## Boozlebub

Tfs hope you feel better soon.

I had a little scare this morning when i wiped, the paper had a tinge of pink but i have had no pains and no more since that one time this morning. Phoned the midwife to book first appointment at 10 weeks.

I have been dry heaving constantly and each time i eat i can't swallow it, i almost throw up properly each time.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone.

Just a really quick update as we are all still in hospital....

Our precious bundles of joy were born on 25th August 2012 at 34 weeks and 3 days, by normal delivery - go me :happydance:

Our little girl arrived first at 04:08am weighing 4lb 1oz followed by her little brother at 04:37am weighing 4lb 3oz

There's a long story behind what happened and our little man has struggled a bit but hopefully is on the mend now - ill write a proper birth story when I get chance (haha, chance would be a fine thing) and explain everything. Both babies are doing well now but are in the special care baby unit being observed. Will update when I can....

BBH xxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Conhrats BBH!!


----------



## joo

Congrats BBH! welcome twinnies! Xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats BBH!! Xx


----------



## flapjack10

TFSGirl said:


> No idea what caused it, I thought on Saturday it was food poisoning or something and that it had only lasted a day... Sunday I was "ok" but my guts hurt the whole day... I thought it was just regular "day after puking" pain. Monday I was tired but ok again, then Tuesday I woke up sicker than I was on Saturday.... And I thought originally it was "morning sickness" type of sick, just from the way I felt and the way it came on, but as the day went it seemed worse than any morning sickness I have ever had. Dr. thinks maybe it was an infection that I didn't completely get rid of before I started eating again and I made it come back, but who knows. I hope that was the end of it.

Oh dear TFS! :hugs: feel better soon xxx


Congrats BBH! What fab weights! Good on you and your OH! Can't wait to see pics! xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Well done BBH, and congratulations! Take care of yourself and update us when you can, we've all been thinking of you (not suggesting you read back the last ten pages though!) and will be here when you're ready. Its great to hear from you. HG is having her little boy today btw so its all go go go around these parts eh!? Love to all the family! xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Congrats BBH! Glad baby boy is on the mend! Great weights on them! Good job!


----------



## pops23

Amazing news, congrats BBH! Xxx


----------



## JJsmom

TFS - Sorry you were so sick :( But glad you're feeling better now!!! 

BBH - Congrats on the twins being born!!!! Glad you are all doing well! We have been anxiously awaiting the news!!! :hugs:

Good luck HG!!! Can't wait to see the pics of your LO!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

HitBoy is here!!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Congrats BBH :)
OMG so exciting all the babies are coming now! :D


----------



## Bergebabe

AWWW CONGRATULATIONS BBH!!!!!! 

cant wait to see piccies xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry to hear you have been sick Chelsea :(

Massive congratulations BBH! So glad the twins are doing well! X


----------



## TFSGirl

Shar, how are YOU doing love?

Congrats again to HG on gorgeous little Hit Boy!! :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

If I don't have her by then my induction is next week. Will likely be on Wednesday but I find out for sure tomorrow.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg massive congrats bbh at last they r here, we've all been thinking bout u loads and its totally understandable that u have no time on ur hands so let us know if and wen u can.... I know my hands r super full with just my one lil Pyper but with 2 eeek. Great weights for twins and ur lil girl wasn't that far behind her bro.... Would love to know their names and see some pics too pretty please .... I'm so glad they r doing well albeit in special care like my lil princess it sux but they r in the right place for them now till they learn to grow and suckkle on ur boobies 

If u need to talk let me know as I know how u must be feeling .... Ps how r u my darling ? I hope ur recovering el and yahpoo to u for el natural delivery xxx love to u and ur precious new fam

So I've updated Hg page .... She welcomed lil Christian William into the world at 1.35pm 30th Aug ....he's such a lil gem ....check out her pg for full details xxx but here's a pic 

Afm my lil Pyper is completely amazing and I love her so much xxxx
 



Attached Files:







20120830_171334.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## joo

Yay babies galore!

Hurry up baby Lara! Then Chloe is due soon isn't she??


----------



## Aurora CHK

Yep then it'll be our Chels! Its all happening! This thread rocks.


----------



## MommaAlexis

So crazy :) I remember telling Joel I found this really fun thread where everyone was like me and him saying yeah you are totally crazy! And you never shut up! I wubs you guys!! I would have felt sooo alone without you girls.


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm doing really well chels thank you :) I'll be 31 weeks tomorrow :thumbup: every week feels like a milestone to me at this point xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Ouu big brother is fantastic!! Dan is brilliant.


----------



## Smile181c

I can't believe I'm almost next! I don't post in here as much any more but I'm always lurking!


----------



## TFSGirl

Omg!! I'm after Alex and Chloe??? :wacko: This is nuts Lol I remember them getting their BFPs and being so happy for them but thinking how far away I was from ever getting mine....!!!


----------



## Smile181c

You're not far behind at all are you! eek! it's all getting very real now...


----------



## sharonfruit

And I'm after chels I think?! Eek x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Then Berge and Tori, then joo, then Laura...? I think? Aaaagh! So many tiny, perfect bundles!! :thumbup:


----------



## flapjack10

Aaaashhhhh babies, babies, babies! Love all you girls!

xxx


----------



## Bergebabe

Its quite scary they're all coming along now!!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

So, I'm in a rather heated debate in another thread about letting a 3year old boy wear girls clothes. I personally see nothing wrong with it. But what's your opinions? Would you let your kids wear/play with the "wrong" gendered things?


----------



## joo

I'd like to think that I'd be pretty easy going but I guess I'll never know, I might feel differently once baby is born and gets a bit bigger or I might not care! It's a difficult one. 

No news yet Alex? Have you been sipping that raspberry tea? (is that the right one, the one that's meant to bring on contractions??)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Raspberry leaf, it makes contractions more efficient. No such luck. Four days until induction. I'm pretty open minded, guy or girl if it's winter they aren't wearing a skirt lol. Weather appropriate, I don't care what she wears. If she wanted to wear a tiara, so be it. I wore a toolbelt and a cow suit. I just think there's no harm in it, and as long as they are warm and happy.. To each their own.


----------



## crystal8

MommaAlexis said:


> Raspberry leaf, it makes contractions more efficient. No such luck. Four days until induction. I'm pretty open minded, guy or girl if it's winter they aren't wearing a skirt lol. Weather appropriate, I don't care what she wears. If she wanted to wear a tiara, so be it. I wore a toolbelt and a cow suit. I just think there's no harm in it, and as long as they are warm and happy.. To each their own.

I think I especially agree with the toys bit. I was a bit of a tomboy, my mom put me in mostly overalls and I got to play with my almost all male cousins, with cars, dolls, whatever was available in the toy box. Anyways, my husband feels quite strongly that boy or girl same kind of toys at the beginning. Why only a kitchen set for girls? My husband loves to cook and bake. Why only baby dolls for girls? If we want men to grow up to be nurturing fathers. Likewise why not science and tool sets for girls? Barbies and transformers can play together perfectly fine. :laugh2: I got all the hand me downs from my cousins and they would all play together, GI Joe, my little pony and Shira all having adventures together.

Of course when they're older they can choose for themselves what they like and are interested in. But I wouldn't want to say, you can't play with that because it's for "boys" or "girls".


----------



## sharonfruit

I agree with toys, I think boys are fine to play with dolls and kitchens, I'm not too sure what my opinion is about letting boys wear girls clothes though! Xx


----------



## TFSGirl

The debate seems to fall FAR more in favour of allowing girls to dress in "boys" clothes and play with "boy" things than the other way around. FAR more people seem to have a problem with boys wearing skirts and playing with "girl" things than they do with girls dressing in pants and having play tool sets and cars. I was always encouraged, in fact, to do "boy" things. Wore jeans, played basketball, had star wars and GI Joe toys, built trucks out of Lego, was a science nerd etc etc etc. It was always fine. I even have a "man's" job now. But the other way around seems to freak people out. Especially the fathers. I say let them play with what they want and wear what they want. People are so concerned with this, mainly out of fear that it means they are gay.... I think we should be far more concerned with our childrens' characters and the way they treat people than we are with their sexual orientation, the toys they enjoy, or the clothing they choose to wear. If they aren't hurting anyone, then why the hell does it matter?? Unfortunately, in this society, allowing my son to wear a dress would likely get him beaten up :( which is the ONLY reason I would hesitate. Not because I am afraid of stigma, but instead I am concerned for his wellbeing. It's really sad that we still have to be worried about that kind of thing. Disgusting actually.


----------



## MommaAlexis

You pretty much said exactly what I did there, tfs. The thread ended on an agree to disagree note which I love. Good debate, valid points made and only one or two names and swears lol. Only difference is I would let him wear it.


----------



## Bergebabe

Well if my bump is born blue he will be wearing girls clothes exclusively until at least 6 months, not to mention his beautiful girly nursery :rofl: 

Good luck with the induction x


----------



## joo

Bergebabe said:


> Well if my bump is born blue he will be wearing girls clothes exclusively until at least 6 months, not to mention his beautiful girly nursery :rofl:

:haha: I think that my niece due in October will be pretty much in boy things because she has all the hand-me-downs from her older brother. imagine the photos! Doesn't mutter though, she won't know the difference.


----------



## pops23

Ladies, I'm off on holiday tomorrow for two weeks so just popping by to say hope everyone is really well while I'm gone and fingers crossed for some more BFPs!!

Alex, massive good luck with the induction, can't wait to see pics of beautiful Lara!

Chloe, hope Max comes very soon, will keep checking in to see how you're getting on.

Everyone else, lots of love and catch up soon! xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

MommaAlexis said:


> You pretty much said exactly what I did there, tfs. The thread ended on an agree to disagree note which I love. Good debate, valid points made and only one or two names and swears lol. Only difference is I would let him wear it.

I'd probably still let him wear it, I'd just be teaching him how to punch bully's in the nose :haha:.... No but seriously, I'd likely teach him self defense and let him wear his dresses. I'd just hesitate a bit about it. And probably think about it all day long, lol ugh


----------



## dontworry

Okay ladies I have been seriously slacking in the catch-up department. Forgive me! I MISS YOU GUYS!

Those of you who read my journal know that we're still not having any success getting pregnant, so we're booking an appointment for me this month to see if it's me, and if it's not me, we're waiting til October to book my OH an appointment to see if its him. So that is where we are right now.

Other than that, I just stopped in to catch up (I HAVE been reading, just haven't had time to respond!) and want to say CONGRATS to our 4 Totally Talkative Babies that have already been born, and I am SO excited for the handful we're expecting so soon!


----------



## dontworry

Oh and I thought I'd add - 

I would let my kids wear whatever they wanted. I'm all for gender equality and if my son wants to wear girl panties or braid his hair or paint his nails (lol - if you've seen my FB, you'd understand) then I don't care! If my daughter wants to dig in the dirt and pick at her scabs and whatnot, then whatever! If it makes them smile, you bet your sweet pickle I'll make sure they're able to do it without a second thought (unless it's like... murdering people, obviously, lmao).


----------



## Laura91

Thank god i'm back and can catch up :haha:!

Congratulations BBH and Hitgirl on the birth of your babies! :yipee:

Congratulations Boozlebub on your BFP! :dance:

Congratulations QueenBee on officially TTC! :hugs:

To say there has been lots going on in here, there weren't that many posts for me to catch up on luckily :haha:!

How is everyone? xx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi girls I'm lurking wen I can but I just don't really have much time to respond .....sending u all loads of love

I'm not having a nice night ....I'm emotional ndinrealy just want my baby home ....massive sad face ....just had a cry to my hubby ,....left her tonight and she was upset and I hate leaving when her eyes are open coz she will think Im leaving her for good..... I need her home ..this sux


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs:

Erin you poor thing. Not long now until you have her home with you and just think that you feel this way because you love her so much. She's a lucky lady to have so much love for her and she's getting the best treatment she can.

She just needs to chub up first!

xxx


----------



## Laura91

Massive :hugs: Erin! xxx


----------



## JJsmom

Awww Erin!!! She'll be home in your arms soon!! :hugs:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Love, love, love, and more love coming your way Erin!! I'm sure it's hard to leave her, but at least it's because that is what's best for that perfect little princess! She is working on getting big and strong so she can come home, and never leave again!! You are an amazing mom, and she is so lucky to have you. You are being so strong for her, and she is lucky to have a wonderful example of a strong woman for a mommy!

Try to keep your beautiful chin up...you are doing great!!! Love to the whole family!! :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Hello ladies! How is everyone?

xxx


----------



## Laura91

:hi: I'm good thanks, counting down until 5pm. Today has dragged so bad! I've been busying myself so it goes quicker but no such luck :(

How're you? xx


----------



## TFSGirl

OMG Laura, today is dragging for me too, and it's only 7:30am, :( It's driving me absolutely bonkers.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

6:30 here, and I can't be bothered to drag my lazy butt out of bed to get dressed for work! Aaaagh! I don't want to go back! :growlmad:


----------



## TFSGirl

Ugh, I know how that feels. I feel like ass today. Barely any sleep last night. Last week and over the weekend I was getting about 10 hours a night because of being sick, but last night I got maybe 3 hours. COming to work here stresses me out more than anything. I have to get up at 4:30 to get here for 6:30 and stay here all day long :( It's horrible here. And the drive is killing me. I want out.


----------



## flapjack10

Well this must be a universal feeling! 1.45pm here and it's soooooo dragging! Just had an old work colleague come in to visit and he cracks me up so much, but now it's back to dragging since he left!

xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Everyone is on vacation this week it seems, and it is so long and quiet with so few people here. I absolutely hate this place on slow days. Which is most days unless there is an academy class in.


----------



## Laura91

I'm literally on my own 99% of the time in my office so every day is slow :( Luckily I got you ladies to keep me entertained! (and the amount of subscriptions I have on here too :rofl: I'm too nosy for my own good!) x


----------



## TFSGirl

Hahaha, yeah I have a whole WHACK of subscriptions too, but I have been deleting some of them lately, as a lot of threads here make me angry... :blush: oops. This one and the journals are all I have been keeping, then I read the hell out of all the other stupid things people talk about on here.


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe I'm quite lucky my office is so funny- there's only four of us, but it's a great team. At the moment we're trying to decide which serial killers our fellow colleagues look like. As you can probably tell, we're not 100% happy in our jobs!

xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

I have some co-workers here, but they all hide in their offices and none are very funny. I wish I was on the trucks. But that wouldn't be good for bub.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I miss my real job sometimes, but then I remember the desk part of it, annnnddd I'm not so sad.


----------



## TFSGirl

The only thing this desk is good for is smashing my head off of.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Bahahaha. I'm really hoping my training and floor support positions are available again when I go back.


----------



## flapjack10

I prefer to smash my head on the wall - kills more brain cells.


----------



## TFSGirl

Most bang for your buck. I'd huff paint if it wasn't bad for bub lol. Ugh.


----------



## TFSGirl

I think I may FINALLY be getting somewhere with my maternity leave stuff!! Why does everything have to be so damn difficult though??? Not MY fault you have a staff of 3100 people and only like 8 have ever gone on Mat leave....


----------



## flapjack10

TFSGirl said:


> Most bang for your buck. I'd huff paint if it wasn't bad for bub lol. Ugh.

:haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Finally home from work! It drug by for me too! My DS starts new childcare tomorrow and I had to pick him up from school when he was let out then take him to work with me to sit for the rest of the day. He only does a halfday program because of his ADHD/behavioral problems. So he was entertaining the girls at work but it was driving me crazy! Can't wait for him to start his new place tomorrow! Ohh, I'm excited because as of tomorrow they are extending his day by 30 mins to see how he can handle it! I'm really happy with all the progress we're making so far this school year!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Acccckkkk, only 13 hours to go!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

The one year anniversary for our thread is coming up in a couple months, that's gotta be good luck for some of you!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

BAHHHHHHHHHHH OMG Alexis your next how exciting .. cant wait to see pics of lil lara.. good luck my sweet incase i dont get on between now and then .... all the best your gonna ROCK it xoxoo:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

oh Alexis I can't wait to see your little one! :happydance:


----------



## JJsmom

Oh goodness!! Good luck Alexis!!! Can't wait to see Lara!!!! :hugs:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Come on Lara!! All your crazy "cyber aunties" are ready to see you!!!! :hugs: Alex!!


----------



## joo

Good luck Alexis! You will do just fine. Can't wait to hear your news! Xxx


----------



## pops23

Checking in from hols, good luck Alex sweetie, can't wait to see Lara! Xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Good luck Alex!! X


----------



## flapjack10

<3 Alex! Lara!

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Is it too late to change my mind??!! LOL


----------



## TFSGirl

Hah! Good luck Alex!


----------



## TFSGirl

I've been having some crazy BH this morning, and I have a foot in my ribs, and I can't wait until I don't have to work at this place anymore. ONly 9 more working days to go, including today. The idiot that works in the office next door is back and is yapping at me. He's not the sharpest knife. I think I will leave early again today. I had an appointment booked with my OB yestertday but she had to cancel all of her patients due to a medical emergency :( which I can only imagine what a medical emergency for an OB is... :( So I now have my appointment on Friday, but I might tell them at work that it is today so I can get out of here early. I don't work Friday anyway so I don't need an excuse for then lol.


----------



## flapjack10

Do it Chels! Get out of there! :)

xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Friggin' place will be the death of me lol


----------



## Laura91

Ugh! So I just rang my boss (at home :growlmad:) to let him know he's had an important call, anyway before hanging up I said "you have remembered that i'm off this afternoon for my scan right?" 

His answer? "Nope. Are you sure you told me? I'd have written it in my diary" and "is the appointment because you're pregnant?" 

:saywhat:!! 

I told him two weeks ago :growlmad: I just ignored him and said "well i'll be leaving at 1pm" :sulk:

Unfortunately it's not my problem if he can't remember or can't be assed to get himself into the office


----------



## TFSGirl

What a donkey brain, he probably didn't write it down on purpose. Pompous douche bag.


----------



## flapjack10

:grr:

Knob jockey!

Yup not your problem!


----------



## Aurora CHK

That's why I always put stuff like that in an email! 'Hi, just so that you have it for your records, to confirm that I'll be at a medical appointment (my scan) on [date/time] as we discussed. Thanks.' So cheeky to say 'I'd have put it in my diary' basically saying 'no you didn't' Grr!


----------



## TFSGirl

Yeah, I'm irritatingly thorough when telling people stuff like that. I call and leave a phone message, send an email, write it on public calendars and in my own calendar. If they don't know, it is THEIR problem, not mine.


----------



## Laura91

Its on a piece of paper on his desk, i've just been in to have a look :roll: Before I went away (last week) I typed up a list of things that needed to be done whilst I was away and at the bottom is where i've written a reminder about my appointment - there was only 4 points on the list too so it's not as if he didn't get to the bottom :nope:

Half an hour before I can get out of this hell hole, grab some lunch and go to my scan! :dance: x


----------



## TFSGirl

Friggin' dick head.


----------



## TFSGirl

Oh dear god. There is a guy who works here who tells his big long friggin' stories that NO ONE cares to hear, and goes on and on and on about stupid crap. And he's having a conversation with the guy here who doesn't know how to listen.... So the two of them are talking about LITERALLY nothing and getting NO WHERE with the convo. I want to pull my hair out.


----------



## TFSGirl

And now he's talking about how a guy once told him how much he admired him for being such a family man.... I've sat and listened to how much this man hates his ex wife. And he lives alone.

Someone shoot me.


----------



## flapjack10

:roll: What a douche, Laura!


----------



## Aurora CHK

GOOD LUCK WITH THE SCAN LAURA!!! Bet you can't wait to see your :baby: - and nor can we so get your pic uploaded super-quick afterwards yeah?? :haha:

:kiss:


----------



## disneydarling

Hello girls,

probably none of you remember me, I used to chat on here at the start of the year, but kind of been MIA because the whole TTC thing was getting me down.

Congrats to all of you that have got your BFP's since I was last here, and even bigger congrats to all of you that have had your babies!

So I have a little something I would like to get your opinion on... if you dont mind???

https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p606/laurendahl1/c0dfacb8.jpg

positive?


----------



## flapjack10

I remember you disney! 

Errrrrm yes that is a BIG FAT POSITIVE! :thumbup::happydance:
What dpo are you?

xxx


----------



## disneydarling

Awww thanks for remembering me Flapjack!!

Well I had my last period from the 8th-11th August, and according to my little app that I have on my iphone, I should have ovulated on the 22nd August. So by that count I would be 14DPO today. 

My period was due today or tomorrow, and I usually start to get cramps about 12 hours before it starts, so I thought it was weird they hadn't started yet. I don't even know what posessed me to test, even as I was doing it I was convinced it was going to be negative. In a state of total shock right now, I feel like I am imagining it!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I remember you too!! Congrats hun!!


----------



## disneydarling

Thank you Alexis, and good luck for the birth, you will have your baby girl in your arms very very soon!!


----------



## flapjack10

Nope you're not imagining it. That is a clear :bfp: Congrats!

Our 19th BFP, who will be the 20th? :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Wow DisneyDarling, congratulations! Its great to 'see' you again. And under such fantastic circumstances - definitely a positive test you have there.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Also, Chloe has gone into early labour today (she thinks), so its all go around here at the moment - hope you'll stick around! xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Go chloe!!


----------



## TFSGirl

Hey Disney, I remember you too love, congrats on the BFP!!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Congrats disney!!


----------



## TFSGirl

I have spent all morning looking up name meanings.


----------



## joo

Looks like a positive to me Disney!

Alex have you been induced yet? Not sure what time it is there.

Laura, hope your scan went well, can't wait for the pic!

Omg Chloe in early labour???! Hope everything is ok. So many people having early babies recently. I know someone who had theirs 5 weeks early yesterday!

Love to all x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yes but some complications . Heart rates really erratic and keeps dropping. Trying a few things to level her out, if she doesn't even out a bit then ill need c section


----------



## joo

Ooh thanks for the update Alex. Hopefully Lara's heart rate will level out & things will go smoothly from now x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Chloe's only a wee bit early, she's 'full term' so no worries there. There wasn't much happening earlier in terms of 'progress', lots of contractions but not getting much closer together/longer I think, more going up and down, but then again she's not updated for a few hours now so who knows, he might be in her arms by now! Not meaning to speak for her though. (If you're reading this Chloe, hi! :wave:)


----------



## sharonfruit

> Hello girls,
> 
> probably none of you remember me, I used to chat on here at the start of the year, but kind of been MIA because the whole TTC thing was getting me down.
> 
> Congrats to all of you that have got your BFP's since I was last here, and even bigger congrats to all of you that have had your babies!
> 
> So I have a little something I would like to get your opinion on... if you dont mind???

I remember you DD! Big congratulations!! Hope you can stick around :flower: X


----------



## TFSGirl

Thinking of Alex and Chloe! Good luck girls!!

AFM, OH got SO much of the nursery done today!! He just needs to do the last coat of paint on the trim tomorrow and all will be good except for the crown moulding :) also, MIL bought the crib mattress so that is good! My step mom asked if it had been bought, so she was thinking of it as well, maybe she will get my bassinet instead :D


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Yay for all the babies being born! 

TFS girl I am so glad he got tons of work done! I hope you two have been doing wonderful 

Disney, Looks positive! COngratulations :happydance:


----------



## dontworry

Congrats disney, and CONGRATS ALEX AND BABY LARA RAY! So many babies, you all may ship them to me and I can babysit. :D


----------



## MommaAlexis

She's super hard headed with bfing lol. She'll only eat if she's the one who finds mah boob. If me or anyone puts her there she screeeeams lol


----------



## disneydarling

Congratulations Alexis on the birth of Lara Ray!! So happy for you!!


So guys, when my husband got in from work we went out to buy some more preg tests. Did a First Response last night and got 2 very clear lines and did a Clearblue Digital this morning and got a Pregnant 2-3 on there!

Still very much in shock right now, on my way to work and I just cannot concentrate. My husband is on his day off today and I wish more than anything that I could stay home with him and process the news!


----------



## nlk

congrats alex!!! So happy for you! :happydance:

Disney, I remember you as well...congrats, that a fab positive! I bet you're so excited!!


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats again Alex! :D

And to you Disney - always nice to see it on a digi!

xxx


----------



## Laura91

Congratulations Disney! Not even that much of a faint line either :thumbup:

Congratulations Alex :cloud9:

Had my scan yesterday, everything was fine :) Put me back to 11 weeks but it was expected due to my irregular cycles :roll: 

Pictures are in my journal! xx


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Alexis!!!! Welcome little baby Lara!!!! 

Disney, congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## Bergebabe

woww missed it - congratulations Alex!!!! and welcome to the wrld baby Lara awwww xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Having a bit of issues BFing but they should be better by tomorrow :) we were sooo tired this morning, shes been asleep for five hours. Waking her up to feed her now. She loves the blanket I got her, snuggled right into it


----------



## flapjack10

Awww :cloud9:


----------



## Bergebabe

oooh sorry - congrats to disney tooo!!!


----------



## joo

Congratulations Alex! So pleased Lara is finally here, she took her time Hehehe! Well done xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ok girls I've heard that Chloe gave birth at 7.45am via c-section that's all i know here's hoping both r doin well.

Well done beautiful ur a mummy now... We can't wait to see pic s xxx congrats

Also massive congrats Alex on lil laras arrival....she's beautiful I hope ur both doing well xxx much love xxx


----------



## joo

Amazing news thanks Erin! Well done Chloe & congrats! Xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats Chloe! xxxx

Hope all you girls are having a nice weekend.

xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Eeep! Baby Central! Congratulations everyone. :) I can't wait to meet my baby. :cloud9:


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Chloe!!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Doing well, she's gaining weight, I.m losing it lol.visiting with family. Nap time :)


----------



## flapjack10

*Jess*, I suppose you best update my age to 27 on the first page please. Le sigh.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Oh and I'm 20 now too.


----------



## flapjack10

Love your new avatar Alex. <3


----------



## JJsmom

Oh yeah, and I'm Cindy not Ashley (on the front page). :) I'm 32. We have changed from NTNP to TTC.


----------



## dontworry

I've updated everyone. ;) Well, for now anyway!


----------



## Ccam

Hey ladies I've read a bit of the msgs on this thread u guys seem so positive and I'm hoping to have some of that wear off on me I had a chemical pregnancy last month after ttc for 9 months I started opks this month got a positive yesterday also been taking cassava this is second month hope I don't get crazy on thisntww:wacko:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh, I'm 27 now too! :)


----------



## TFSGirl

Ccam said:


> Hey ladies I've read a bit of the msgs on this thread u guys seem so positive and I'm hoping to have some of that wear off on me I had a chemical pregnancy last month after ttc for 9 months I started opks this month got a positive yesterday also been taking cassava this is second month hope I don't get crazy on thisntww:wacko:

Welcome to the thread! :) The TWW can definitely drive you nuts! But we are here to chat it out with ya :)


----------



## Ccam

TFSGirl said:


> Ccam said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I've read a bit of the msgs on this thread u guys seem so positive and I'm hoping to have some of that wear off on me I had a chemical pregnancy last month after ttc for 9 months I started opks this month got a positive yesterday also been taking cassava this is second month hope I don't get crazy on thisntww:wacko:
> 
> Welcome to the thread! :) The TWW can definitely drive you nuts! But we are here to chat it out with ya :)Click to expand...

Thank u I feel like I'm going crazy with everything my dh has been amazing threw everything he works away so I came up to bd with him while he's at the rig camp lol so boring all I do is think lol


----------



## TFSGirl

lol Oh NO! That sounds like actual hell haha, when will you get to go back?


----------



## Ccam

I'm driving home tm I just drove up for the 48hrs of O ing


----------



## TFSGirl

Good plan, 48 hours must seem like forever though when there isn't much to do!


----------



## Ccam

Oh it is he's working 12s so I spend like two/three hrs with him before bed and bright and early Like 5am but it's better then nothing I just couldn't pass up the chance for this month but I'm sooooo scared its gonna end up like last month :/ it was scary I was alone he was working n I had to deal with it all


----------



## TFSGirl

That can be totally scary :( that's the one thing with early preg tests is that you can totally know you were pregnant and then have a chem :( back in the old days it was tougher to even know you had a chem. Do you think you would be able to hold off until after your period is due for a few days to test this time? That might beeasier on you in the long run :hugs:


----------



## Ccam

Yea I'm gonna wait like way later this time i can't do it again it was brutal I got a lot more going on in my life so hopefully it keeps me busier and not so focused the part that sucks is in the town I live in everyone it seems is pregnant when I moved here from ontario I realized everyone is either tattooed or pregnant or both lol


----------



## TFSGirl

Lol, I moved to Calgary from Ontario for a few years myself, and yeah you're right, pretty much everyone is tattooed and/or pregnant. lol I happen to be both (lol) but that all happened once I moved back here hahah


----------



## Ccam

Lol I hope to be soon too lol thus the life of a rig wife lol


----------



## TFSGirl

Lol, how far away is his "base" from where you normally live?


----------



## Ccam

The camp is 4.5hrs from my place not horrible but still a boring drive lol


----------



## TFSGirl

Oh blah, hell no! That is crap. I have to drive like an hour and a half home from work while on modified duties at work and even THAT sucks lol


----------



## Ccam

That's a long drive each day! I dropped him off here weds then drove home then back up here yesterday n home tm lol then might pick him up next weds lol brutalness /:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hey ccam, welcome to the group! :)


----------



## Ccam

Thx and congrats on the little one


----------



## Queen Bee.

Welcome cc :wave:
How are all of you lovely ladies today? :)


----------



## TFSGirl

Ccam said:


> That's a long drive each day! I dropped him off here weds then drove home then back up here yesterday n home tm lol then might pick him up next weds lol brutalness /:

Oh blech, that's gross. I can't spend a ton of time in the car anymore. I used to drive a lot of places and just road trip all the time, but I am sick of it. It's about an hour into work, and hour and a half + home (if I get out early enough, otherwise it's 2.5+ :wacko: ) and I think that may be the reason I hate it SO much now.


----------



## Ccam

Thank u QB and ugh that's brutal I'd hate it more then I do too if I drove that much for work!!


----------



## Ccam

Does anyone know if cassava actually helped conceive twins? Like any success story's?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Jess, I'm 28 now! Ugh. :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Annie, when do you plan on testing?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I'm not sure. I probably won't unless I think I've missed my period. I didn't keep track of my cycle really this time, did no OPKs, and just BDed when I thought I'd be O'ing...not holding my breath! I suppose we've been NTNP more than TTC my last two cycles.

I'm fed up with TTC right now...so annoyed! And, I've had some other health things going on (more in my journal on that), so I've also been distracted along with annoyed!


----------



## JJsmom

Gotcha! OH has planned a date night with just me and him on Wednesday. I'll be 8dpo so I'm going to test that morning and see if I see any lines and hopefully surprise him that night!!


----------



## flapjack10

Ccam said:


> Hey ladies I've read a bit of the msgs on this thread u guys seem so positive and I'm hoping to have some of that wear off on me I had a chemical pregnancy last month after ttc for 9 months I started opks this month got a positive yesterday also been taking cassava this is second month hope I don't get crazy on thisntww:wacko:

:howdy: Ccam! Sorry for your loss and I hope you get that BFP this month!

Annie - :hugs:

JJsMom - GL with testing, but remember 8dpo is early so you're not out if it comes up negative!

Love to all you ladies

xxx


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks FJ! I know it's early. I'm just hoping to surprise him. :) 

Annie - I'm sorry you are having health issues right now! Praying for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi Ccam, welcome to our little gang. We're not always that useful during the 2ww because we're generally a NTNP thread and many of us therefore make the decision not to do much tracking of DPO and so forth, but you're definitely right that its a friendly and positive place so I know we'll do what we can to support you through it!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Annie, I'll be 33 this month, eurgh. I swear I can feel my ovaries shrivelling...


----------



## TFSGirl

Aurora CHK said:


> Annie, I'll be 33 this month, eurgh. I swear I can feel my ovaries shrivelling...

My mother was 33 when she had me. Also, my best friend's sister was a virgin when she married at 36 years old... she then got pregnant at 37 with healthy healthy twins :) Your ovaries are perfect :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Chelsea. I want four though so unless I fall pregnant with quads, I'll be trying for the next ten years... Keep your gingers crossed for me (you might need to relax/stretch them every now and then of course as ten years is a leetle bit long to maintain that!!)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aurora CHK said:


> Keep your gingers crossed for me

Keep your FINGERS crossed, I meant of course! :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Aurora CHK said:


> Aurora CHK said:
> 
> 
> Keep your gingers crossed for me
> 
> Keep your FINGERS crossed, I meant of course! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I'll keep my gingers crossed for you!

xxx


----------



## Laura91

:rofl:! x


----------



## TFSGirl

:rofl: I have a number of gingers in my life and I will definitely keep them crossed!! 4 is doable. I know a woman who had her FIRST at 44, then another 2 years later. You're still young and spry ;)


----------



## flapjack10

My friend's Aunty has had two babies - both whilst in her 40s and both naturally!

My other friend's neighbour had a one night stand and got pregnant at the age of 51! :shock:

xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

51! having one night stands!!!



> My mother was 33 when she had me. Also, my best friend's sister was a virgin when she married at 36 years old... she then got pregnant at 37 with healthy healthy twins Your ovaries are perfect

My mama was 38 when she had my sister and 40 when she had me xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I KNOW! That's what we said :haha: he was in his 20s too! :shock: 

My MIL had my SIL when she was 37!

xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

OMG whaaaaat. Did she have the baby?

My best friends mama had her when she was 21 and then she fell pregnant again when she was 40 or 41 xx


----------



## flapjack10

Yep! She never had children and was married for over 20 years. Her marriage collapsed and she had this one night stand with this 20 something year old and got preggers! You couldn't make it up!


----------



## TFSGirl

My mom had my Brother when she was 19, then me when she was 33. Not 20 years diff, but 14. And there are only the 2 of us.


----------



## sharonfruit

Well my plan is to wait a few years after this one, buy a house, get married and finish my degree. then pop out another 2 in very close age range. Then I either want to adopt or have another 1-2 at some point :thumbup: I'll probably change my mind after this one x


----------



## mrsswaffer

At work, because people come in for surgery, we have to test all ladies under the age of 51! I have had one incidence when a patient of mine's test came back positive! Eep! She was in her 40s, I think, and already had 3 kids.


----------



## joo

Crossing my gingers for you too Aurora. I will also add that I know 2 ladies that have had babies in their 40s so plenty of time for you Aurora - I also would like 4! we'll see if I ever want to do it again after this one though.

How's everyone doing? 

So excited for all the ladies who have had their beautiful babies sooo far xxxx


----------



## Ccam

Thanks and my mom had me at 18 and had 1.5 overies removed they told her if she wanted a baby again that she should hurry bc they had to take the other half out and she found out a week later she was pregnant at 21


----------



## MommaAlexis

My mum didn't know she was pregnant with my big sis, she was 18 lol.


----------



## JJsmom

I wanted between 3 and 5 children and I wanted to start young so I could still be fairly young and keeping up with them. I'm 32 and hoping I get this bfp this month so I can work on my second one. My OH wants another 3 children so looks like I'll get my 4. I told him we needed to start working on them because I can't start at 35 if he wants me to have 3 more! He's thinking one set will be twins! We'll have to see about that! I'd just like to see one bfp. LOL! I really think we got it this month though. At this point there would be 9 1/2 year difference between DS and the new baby when it's here.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

We want two...just two! :0) I'll be happy with ONE at this point! :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

I don't know how many we want, but yes just one would be nice at the moment!

xxx


----------



## Laura91

I'm gonna give you ladies lots of :dust: You all totally deserve it :hugs: xxx


----------



## JJsmom

Here is my test from today, 8dpo. I took one yesterday and looked at it again when I got home and had a half fat evap on it and a half skinny line. I'll post it on the top pic, the other two are from this morning. My bb's are so very sore and my abdomen feels like I've done a ton of sit ups!

On a side note, I've seen the antibody strip in these before but I've never ever had an evap like the first pic shows on the more than 50 tests I've taken of these.
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 9









016.JPG
File size: 81.6 KB
Views: 10









017.jpg
File size: 77.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TFSGirl

I wanted 4 when I was 16-22. Then that went down to 2. Now that I have mostly gone through a pregnancy, we are talking about whether or not we will have any more. It has totally been worth it for this little guy, but with my job it is different. It's like I am on 20 months maternity leave....It's been a tough road being so sick too. We'll see. They say you always forget these things.

I am not feeling well at all today... I think I am having some crazy BHs and I just can't get comfy. I also had an ultrasound yesterday, and the tech didn't even let me see anything on the screen at all and didn't tell me a darn thing. It really really frustrated me, and I felt pretty upset afterwards. I think that is spilling over into my entire life. He said my Dr. will discuss everything with me when I see her, which is what they are supposed to do, but I'm upset that my Dr. sent me there in the first place. It was my first time at that particular Ultrasound place, and I have just had such better experiences up until now.


----------



## flapjack10

JJsmom said:


> Here is my test from today, 8dpo. I took one yesterday and looked at it again when I got home and had a half fat evap on it and a half skinny line. I'll post it on the top pic, the other two are from this morning. My bb's are so very sore and my abdomen feels like I've done a ton of sit ups!
> 
> On a side note, I've seen the antibody strip in these before but I've never ever had an evap like the first pic shows on the more than 50 tests I've taken of these.

This is what I see on today's test. In a different place from yours I think.

FX!
 



Attached Files:







016.JPG
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Laura91

JJsmom - I can't decide if I see anything on today's test or not :wacko: Here's some :dust: though and keep testing! xx

TFS - Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:! When are you next seeing your Dr? If it was anything to worry about they would of told you right away I would think xx


----------



## TFSGirl

Thanks love. I see my Dr on Thursday, and I don't think it's anything to worry about, I just felt really left out of the entire ultrasound. I didn't get shown the screen even once. Oh got to watch the entire thing, but my head was behind the monitor so I couldn't see a darn thingt and he never showed me even for a second. I just wanted to see bub so badly. :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

I see it JJsmom. :) Fingers crossed!!


----------



## sharonfruit

> Thanks love. I see my Dr on Thursday, and I don't think it's anything to worry about, I just felt really left out of the entire ultrasound. I didn't get shown the screen even once. Oh got to watch the entire thing, but my head was behind the monitor so I couldn't see a darn thingt and he never showed me even for a second. I just wanted to see bub so badly.

I bloody hate when your OH can see the whole thing and you can see nothing. So frustrating


----------



## sharonfruit

JJSmom I can see a shadow of a fat line in a diff place to Lizzys xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

sharonfruit said:


> Thanks love. I see my Dr on Thursday, and I don't think it's anything to worry about, I just felt really left out of the entire ultrasound. I didn't get shown the screen even once. Oh got to watch the entire thing, but my head was behind the monitor so I couldn't see a darn thingt and he never showed me even for a second. I just wanted to see bub so badly.
> 
> I bloody hate when your OH can see the whole thing and you can see nothing. So frustratingClick to expand...

I just wish he would have turned the screen like ONE time to say "there baby is, yay" even for a MOMENT. But no. Nothing. :cry:


----------



## joo

TFSGirl said:


> sharonfruit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks love. I see my Dr on Thursday, and I don't think it's anything to worry about, I just felt really left out of the entire ultrasound. I didn't get shown the screen even once. Oh got to watch the entire thing, but my head was behind the monitor so I couldn't see a darn thingt and he never showed me even for a second. I just wanted to see bub so badly.
> 
> I bloody hate when your OH can see the whole thing and you can see nothing. So frustratingClick to expand...
> 
> I just wish he would have turned the screen like ONE time to say "there baby is, yay" even for a MOMENT. But no. Nothing. :cry:Click to expand...

Aww didn't you ask if you could have a look? That sucks that you didn't get to see, but not long to go now xxx


----------



## Ccam

That's terrible I can't believe they wouldn't let u see UR baby!!

Well I'm starting to get sore bbs and weird pulling cramps I started acupuncture td she's very confident she can help me to keep the baby if I'm preggo this time!! Lots of positive vibes I'm confident this month


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lara sends some baby dust to all you girls :)


----------



## joo

Alex - Lara is just so damn cute! I LOVE your pic! You must be so in love right now <3


----------



## flapjack10

sharonfruit said:


> JJSmom I can see a shadow of a fat line in a diff place to Lizzys xxx

Yep now I see it in a different place lol!

Have you retested JJ?

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh, big dusty love to Ccam and JJsMom!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm so crafty I make humans!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

I feel hungover EVERY day this week and I only drank on one night, and only for a couple of hours before I switched onto water. I stayed the night helping my sis with her baby on Sunday so missed half a night's sleep, and I think I just can't catch up, I'm tired and it feels like being hungover... or maybe I'm coming down with something.

Hmm, I'm interesting today!


----------



## flapjack10

Oh dear hun, it's nearly the weekend! Not long now! 

xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Soooo, 7dpo today! :D


----------



## flapjack10

OHHHHHH! 2WW half way there!

xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

I know! I'm starting to get quite excited! even though I know I shouldn't til I see those double lines.


----------



## flapjack10

FX! :dust:

xxx


----------



## JJsmom

You got this Miranda!!! 

I'm watching "What to Expect when Expecting" right now! LOL! It looks good!

I have retested! I see a faint line still!! Here is the pics. Sorry I wasn't on last night, my cable/internet had an outage. BTW...Look what else i got!
 



Attached Files:







011.JPG
File size: 90.1 KB
Views: 10









013.jpg
File size: 87 KB
Views: 7









Ring!.jpg
File size: 2.8 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Ccam

So I think I'm symptom spotting but still sore bbs real bad weird twinges and tired And had some discharge which isint normal for me and I had two beers td when I got home and now I feel gross sick I dunno what's happening but something's off that's for sure:sick::sick:


And jj mom congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## Ccam

Not sure when I should test


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks Ccam!! Test!!! I'm bad because I've been testing daily and just went and got 2 frer's. I've got sore bb's too and twinges in my abdomen and I'm so bloated and constipated! (sorry tmi).


----------



## Ccam

It's still really early and I'm scared to test too early and get negatives lol plus if I find out early then have a chemical one again I'll cry


----------



## flapjack10

JJsmom said:


> You got this Miranda!!!
> 
> I'm watching "What to Expect when Expecting" right now! LOL! It looks good!
> 
> I have retested! I see a faint line still!! Here is the pics. Sorry I wasn't on last night, my cable/internet had an outage. BTW...Look what else i got!

CONGRATULATIONS! Gorgeous ring! :happydance:

I'm not sure I see anything today, but I hope it's the start of a BFP for you!

xxx


----------



## Laura91

Aurora - Ooh I hope it's a good sign and not a sign that you're coming down with something! x

QB - Half way there! :dance: When will you be testing? x

JJsmom - Congratulations on that lovely sparkler! Good luck for this month hun :) What did you think of the film? I couldn't make my mind up after whether I enjoyed it or not... :shrug: x

Ccam - Eeep hope they're good signs! I felt the same way during my last tww! x

How is everyone? I'm super tired today I could actually cry :haha: xx


----------



## JJsmom

I was kind of the same way Laura, I'm not really sure either! I want to say it was great but it had it's moments. I thought it would be different I guess?


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Laura! Fx for me (and for everyone else of course!)

JJ'sMom, that's fantastic, congratulations, what a gorgeous ring, tell us all the details!!
I don't see the line yet but I know its early days so fx I can see it on tomorrow's test, the main thing though is that you CAN see it so congratulations :wohoo: you'll have a busy 2013!!

Ccam I know how you feel, I'm determined to learn the discipline of just WAITING TO SEE IF I GET MY PERIOD! But I fail on that each month, which is both expensive and depressing...


----------



## Aurora CHK

Also JJM that's a gorgeous triphasic line so you look very duffed just from that! Jealous! :haha: (or do you usually get a third spike like that?!?)


----------



## flapjack10

Hi ladies! It's FRIDAY! :D 

Anyone got plans for the weekend? I'm having another "I'm so skint. I have no life" weekend. 


xxx


----------



## Laura91

:rofl: That sounds like me most weekends Lizzy!

This weekend however I have a little money spare ;) Not told T so keeping it to myself :smug:

Might treat myself to a mini shopping spree with my mum tomorrow seen as though he's out at the races alllllll day sulk:) x


----------



## Ccam

thanks ladies and no plans for me this weekend hanging out pulled a stupid last night picked up my big lab (80lbs) and felt so sick and sore after like cramps and all talked to a few friends and told me its too early to do anything but just relax and not stress like i obvs have been so dull weekend for me ahead lol but hubby will be home weds super excited for that though!! thanks for all the positivity ladies <3


----------



## Queen Bee.

Laura: I'm trying to hold off til the day of or when I'm late so about the 20th. :D
So 6 more days! super excited!

Nothing for us to do tonight, Just lazing around as it is COLD here!


----------



## JJsmom

Aurora, you think so?? I tried temping last month but didn't have the correct thermometer! My chart didn't look very well. LOL! This month however I have been charting every day with the basal thermometer. I don't know much about the charts so I hope that's a good thing!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm registering her birth this weekend. I know, I'm a total rebel lol. I tried on a dress this morning. Still a liiiiiiittle too tight but should fit in a couple days hehe. Oh, and I'm gonna try to find some time to do some writing too. I love having so much to do. good luck to our testers!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hey there lovely ladies, I'm missing so much and im so sorry... Wishing all of u loads and loads of luck, Pyper is giving u all some lucky baby dust,,..l she has magical powers .


Hope ur all well new mummies and mummies to be I love u all xoxoxo


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Ps have we seen pics of bbh twinnies??? Xox


----------



## xopiinkiieox

No news from me...! Just very stressed at the moment about a few things. Tested this AM just to see...worried about my stress levels if I was pg. I'm not, stark white BFN. So, just waiting on AF. I'm afraid this will be a crazy long cycle because usually I get sore BBs a week before AF. She should be here in 2 days...no sore BBs AT ALL!? Ugh.

Definitely subscribing to the theory that someone in our :sex: equation is broken in some way. Not sure how we were able to get pg once, and can't again! Thinking a call to the doc is finally in order!


----------



## JJsmom

Annie - Hope you will get your BFP!! You still have that chance! Especially with you not having your typical AF symptoms!


----------



## AllisMommy

Helllooooo loves.

7dpo here. (yesterday I had some brief spotting) which is a first for me, usually I get spotting day before AF, which is not do until 19-20th)

Keeping my fX'd for everyone!

On a bright note.. It's my daughters 3rd bday tomorrow!! I went overboard ;)


----------



## JJsmom

Happy bday Alli!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Good luck on your testing!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Sooo lara wasn't pooping all day, had me right worried. She decides to ease my concern by finally pooping... All over me. Gee, thanks.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

bahahaha that's hilarious alexis! 

fx'd for all you lovely ladies waiting to test! 

Ashley- Happy birthday to your little girl! How fun!


----------



## JJsmom

I think I'm out. As positive as I've been this whole month I started feeling cramps this morning and my test was BFN again. I guess we'll take a break for a couple months and I asked OH to get checked out since we bd'ed so much this cycle we should have for sure been pregnant. I have a wedding to plan now and I don't want to give birth while he'll be away next year in basic. At least waiting a couple months will allow him to go to basic then come back to me being very big pregnant and he can be there.


----------



## mrsswaffer

JJsmom, I thought I was out the month I got my BFP, because I started spotting. Don't rule yourself out until AF shows for sure. :) What kind of tests are you using? The internet cheapies aren't very sensitive - I was still getting very faint lines when my other branded tests were stark positive.


----------



## JJsmom

I used the walmart first signal test this morning. Wanted to use that before I tried my frer. When it didn't show anything I decided to wait til tomorrow to use the frer.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Your chart looks soooo good with the triphasic-ness! I'm crossing everything for you. :)


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks..but what about the temp drop this morning? Is that normal?


----------



## mrsswaffer

It's not a drop below the cover line! I'd say you're still in with a chance. :)


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks mrsswaffer!!! I'll take another test tonight and in the morning I'll do the frer.


----------



## joo

FX JJsmom xxx


----------



## Ccam

Hey ladies everything's stayed the same so far but my bbs are extremely sore which isint normal for me and they have swelled a bit fx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Still don't have sore BBs at all...so with that and the BFN, had some adult beverages this weekend! :smug:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

HELLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOoo lovelies!!

i hope everyone is doing well..... im doing great just so you all know i havent fallen off the face of the earth however it is extremly hard to get on here lately ..with my world being totally taken up and consumed by PYPER which by the way is AMAZING!!

i do hope everyone is great, congrats to new bfps and Pyper and i both are showering you all with loads of baby dust!!

i think ive caught up but no doubt i will loos track again soon.... hope all the new mummies are haveing a blast with there lil angels .. i know i am 

heres a new pic of my princess i just love her face in the 3rd pic ........... she amazes me xo
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0768.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 8









b3179ea4-4334-465c-bd14-a206bf5f90a0.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0730.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0732.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0798.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## flapjack10

JJsmom said:


> I think I'm out. As positive as I've been this whole month I started feeling cramps this morning and my test was BFN again. I guess we'll take a break for a couple months and I asked OH to get checked out since we bd'ed so much this cycle we should have for sure been pregnant. I have a wedding to plan now and I don't want to give birth while he'll be away next year in basic. At least waiting a couple months will allow him to go to basic then come back to me being very big pregnant and he can be there.

You're not out until the witch shows! :hugs: Good luck hun I hope it's a shy one.



AllisMommy said:


> Helllooooo loves.
> 
> 7dpo here. (yesterday I had some brief spotting) which is a first for me, usually I get spotting day before AF, which is not do until 19-20th)
> 
> Keeping my fX'd for everyone!
> 
> On a bright note.. It's my daughters 3rd bday tomorrow!! I went overboard ;)

GL Ashley and happy birthday LO!



xopiinkiieox said:


> Still don't have sore BBs at all...so with that and the BFN, had some adult beverages this weekend! :smug:

:thumbup:

Erin - I love allll those pics of Pyper! Her face is priceless in the third pic! Her hair is so amazing! Love you lots and we understand why you aint around as much anymore... xxxx


----------



## TFSGirl

OMG I just LOVE Pyper so much, what a little sweetie!! Hug and love and kisses to you both!! I just adore her hair and her lips!! xoxox


----------



## pops23

Fingers crossed for lots of BFPs this month for all you ladies who are testing!

Erin, she is such a cutie!! I'd just be staring at her little face all day, no wonder you have no time to get on here! xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I only have time because I'm pumping and get bored sitting there lol. I end up sleeping with her every day lol. She's too warm and snuggly!!


----------



## joo

How are you finding pumping Alex? Are you using a manual or an electric? I'm just asking because it's I've of my biggest fears (probably more than the giving birth!) It looks so painful & the thought of it makes me squirm, had a bit of a melt down about it the other week! X


----------



## MommaAlexis

I use a double electric. My mum picked it up for 100 bucks. It hurts for a few seconds then you don't feel it. The nurse got me to pump every time she ate in hospital at first, but she would only latch for a couple seconds. It's a good thing I was pumping because I had a little supply saved up when I got home and then she outright refused to latch. I'm definitely glad the nurse thought of that.


----------



## joo

Does it hurt for a few second every time or just the first few times? Has it helped with your supply? If I can't get baby to latch then I definitely want to express. Well done for sticking with it xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi everyone :wave: I'm really poorly with tummy bug, DH had it first & we thought was food poisoning but 4 days later it struck me down too. Luckily he's better now and I was q good lil nursey to him so I know he'll return the favour when he gets back from work, plus he was great in the night & this morn. Axle I feel terrible :sick:

Plus I have a fever so totally gonna mess with my chart, I'm 8dpo & was hoping for a temp rise but not this way! Guess this fever & all the sick/runs (soz TMI) would burn out / shake out any bean that might be thinking about nestling anyway. Sucky McSuckerson.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Good luck hun!!

It's been every time so far, but less and less so. Hurts way less when you use the Lasinoh cream every time. Right now I'm pumping about 30oz / day and she drinks anywhere from 25-30 so I'm getting ahead little by little. I'm getting some fenugreek and blessed thistle tomorrow, it's supposed to seriously amp up your supply. Going to take that for a couple months so that I can get ahead of her even more. I'm still trying to get her to latch but have been doing this until then. I had to supplement with formula for two nights. It sucked because no one told me that high iron for combi feeding is reeeally bad. She's been off it for a week and it's still messing with her system. So if you combi feed get the "sensitive" one from similac with low iron. Expressing is sooo much more demanding then it seems.
I set it up so that I can sleep a bit more at night, but our "routine" is 
up at seven, feed/change her, pump for twenty minutes, wash bottles, take a nap, 

up at ten am, feed/change, pump for twenty minutes, eat breakfast, sanitize bottles, 

up at noon, feed/change, wash bottles, she stays up for an hour, tryyyy to pump again before she's up. 

Up at four, same, try to pump twice, get dressed lol. 
Up at 7, same, pump twice. 
Up at ten, same, go to timmies mmm, pump twice. 
Bed, up at one, pump, dishes, bed. 
Up at four, same. 

Basically changing, feeding and bottles take up an hour and a half every time. Pumping is twenty minutes each time so about 20-40 minutes. Then trying to squeeze in other stuff. The pumping takes like 3-4 hours of "me" time every day, but at least I can go on BnB during it hahaha. So when I finally get her to latch and I don't have the dishes and pumping to do, it'll be soooo nice. I don't se why people choose to FF when it.s so much more work lol! I wanna BF from cost and labour reasons only. Easier, cheaper.


----------



## sharonfruit

Aurora, I've actually read that you are more likely to conceive when you are run down because your immune system doesn't fight off the 'foreign bodies' that are spermies so well!

Saying that I know you are post O and I hope you feel much better very soon xoxo


----------



## joo

Thanks for the tips Alex. Wow Lara is keeping you on your toes hehe xx

Aurora sorry you are sick bleurch! That was so nice of your hubby for sharing, what's his is yours and all that! I hope you start to feel better soon lovely xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Wow alex. Sounds like you have a good but busy routine!


----------



## flapjack10

Hope you feel better soooooon Aurora!

xxx


----------



## JJsmom

Aurora I hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks ladies, I think your luck has done the trick as I am feeling better already, even though hubs was down with it for four days. Even managed some fruit and mashed potato (not together though, ick!). So thanks everyone! xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hmmm goes to show how strong the female of the species is (although I am actually a super dooper wimp when I'm ill).


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Still nothing for me! No sore BBs, no AF, no BFP (as of this morning with an IC and FMU). :shrug: Looks like I'm in for another 40+ day cycle for some reason...????

I. Hate. Female. Bodiesssss. :growlmad:


----------



## JJsmom

Annie, I'm going with your schedule too I guess! I took my pos OPK out and with my temps looks like I O'd a week later than I'm supposed to and my cycles have never been this long! I'm on CD34 right now. With my O date changing i'm now at 8dpo. I'm having a lot of lower back pain, bb's still a tiny bit sore, just had a little bit of cramping on my left abdomen this afternoon but nothing major. Waiting for next week to see if I get a bfp or AF.


----------



## laurac1988

Can I join ladies? Me and DP are a lesbian couple TTC #1 since jan 2012 with sperm donor
X


----------



## MommaAlexis

Welcome! I'm Alex. Are you doing at home or in a clinic or? And how did you choose your donor?


----------



## laurac1988

Hey 
At home. We found him on another forum. We're looking for blonde hair and blue eyes like DP and he matched 
Can't imagine doing it at a clinic - so expensive!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha definitely. Does he know you're a lesbian couple then? I love when they don't judge based on that!


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah he does. No judgement whatsoever - he's a lovely guy


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Aurora I so hope u feel better soon my sweet xxx

Alex uve a nice lil routine set th3re..... I'm demand feeding now and not so much pumping more so just for relief .... I only find it hurts if ur pumping but noe ral milk is coming any more .... The pic is half my stock the freezer is conpletly full including the door .... I was pumping so.much in hosp ....I would be there 7-7 bf every 3-4hrs then pump straight after ..... Have soo much milk now I seriously feel like a cow .... Now she demands and I.feed its good coz she's got great latch and she sucjs really well
Yahoooo

Not sure of the pump u have Alex but the hospital grade pumps are really good if u can hire one to.build up good supply wen starting out..... Then move into.the at home ones .... I used medela symphony at hosp....now using medela swing ..... 

Hope everyone is great xxx

Ps the milk goes 6rows deep ...so much milk
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0697.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MommaAlexis

Holy fuck. And I thought I was doing good. I'll upload mine to fb group haha


----------



## flapjack10

Welcome Laurac! Hope you get your BFP soon! 

Annie and JJ - I'm sorry your bodies are being uncooperative... :grr:

Erin - Wow that is a heck of a lot of milk. Does that mean your hubby gets to feed Pyper too? Aw that's nice. What would happen if you didn't pump? Would your boobs just be ultra sore and you'd leak? :wacko:

Xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Girls, is it essential to have a breast pump if you're exclusively breast feeding? I plan to breast feed for 6 straight months, then switch to formula/wean. I thought I wouldn't need a pump, but now I'm thinking otherwise. :shrug:


----------



## MommaAlexis

You can hand express but it is a muuuuch more lengthy process, and I'm glad I had one, lara justb wouldn't latch so nice to have some saved. I wouldn't have been able to express if I didn't have that pump last minute.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Wow ladies I am IMPRESSED! All that milk! 

MrsSwaffer: My friend exclusively breastfeeds/fed (is currently weaning at 8m so now some solids as well as breast milk still but no formula) and only pumped for nights she was unable to feed eg was going out for a bit so left some expressed for partner to feed with. I think your supply generally attunes to your demand, so if you don't start expressing and just feed baby direct from boob and alternate well between boobs, you shouldn't need to express to collect the spare, if you get me. Some mums do still need to squeeze some off though i think so it can't hurt to have a pump and some containers to keep it in, especially if there may be any instances where you can't/don't want to feed eg if you're ill/sore or have to be parted from baby for a few hours.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Welcome LauraC! :wave:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aurora CHK said:


> Wow ladies I am IMPRESSED! All that milk!
> 
> MrsSwaffer: My friend exclusively breastfeeds/fed (is currently weaning at 8m so now some solids as well as breast milk still but no formula) and only pumped for nights she was unable to feed eg was going out for a bit so left some expressed for partner to feed with. I think your supply generally attunes to your demand, so if you don't start expressing and just feed baby direct from boob and alternate well between boobs, you shouldn't need to express to collect the spare, if you get me. Some mums do still need to squeeze some off though i think so it can't hurt to have a pump and some containers to keep it in, especially if there may be any instances where you can't/don't want to feed eg if you're ill/sore or have to be parted from baby for a few hours.

Thank you, that makes sense. :) I may well get one just in case, then.


----------



## sharonfruit

I got one for the same reason, I'll be going out at some point and want to give my OH a chance to feed as well. Although they say to try not to introduce a bottle for a few weeks due to nipple confusion so you might not need to get one straight away x


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Haven't had chance to comment much on here, keep trying to update my journal but work has been busy so haven't been able to comment much elsewhere :dohh:! 

Off for a catch up on journals! x


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome Laurac! Good luck to you and your partner!!

I had a temp drop this morning but according to my temps I'm 9dpo. Hoping it goes back up in the morning. I was freezing when I woke up at 5 and tried going back to sleep but ended up having to run to the potty. My tummy is cramping and I've got diarrhea. :( Not sure if it's something I ate or a bug starting. Was cramping some in my left abdomen yesterday. Not unbearable but AF cramps for me are generally all throughout my abdomen. I could just feel the pressure. Do you think with the slight cramps yesterday afternoon and the temp drop could be implantation?? That just hit me wondering if it would be that.


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks for the welcomes folks 

Am having a lazy month this month. Just taking my b50 complex and folic acid. No temping... Only a few OPKs when ov normally happens to confirm it. But that's it


----------



## MommaAlexis

So you're going to be carrying the pregnancy? Do you have gender preference or doesn't matter?


----------



## Laura91

JJsmom i'm sure I had a dodgy belly before in my TWW :D hang on i'll have a check and update... x


----------



## Laura91

JJsmom - From 9dpo here's my symptoms.. would of just posted my chart but because I didn't pay the next month's VIP thing they took my bottom symptom chart off :growlmad:

9DPO - gas, irritable, tender boobs, tired, heartburn, cramps

10DPO - gas, irritable, tender boobs, tired, heartburn, cramps, nausea, dizzy, cramps, sensitive nips and fever

11DPO - nautea, fever, gas, tender boobs and gas (got my BFP here)

Nice symptoms ey :blush:

I did have a dodgy tummy from 3-6DPO

Lots of :dust: for you xxx


----------



## laurac1988

MommaAlexis said:


> So you're going to be carrying the pregnancy? Do you have gender preference or doesn't matter?

Yup. Unless for whatever reason I can't. 

I would love a girl, but always wanted a girl. DP wants a boy. Happy as long as we have a happy baby  wouldn't be "disappointed" by a boy.


----------



## joo

Wow Erin you're well &truly stocked up! I have chosen the medela swing too :)

Welcome laurac & good luck!

JJsmom - I had a bit of a dodgy tummy around the time I got my BFP, fingers crossed it's a good symptom for you :dust:

My sickness seems to have subsided, haven't had any for over a week now. I am still crazy tired though & had a lot of trouble sleeping recently but I think it's slowly getting better. Other than that & my growing bump I don't really feel pregnant! A few people have made comments about how big my bump is for 4.5 months so now I'm worried that I'm too big but it's not my fault, that's just how it's growing!

Hope everyone is well! love to the new mummies xxx good luck to our cycle buddies xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

bump picturesss joo!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

LC got her to latch, and I latched her once all on my own too!!


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks Laura and Joo!!! I hope it's a great sign too!! Hope to see my temps jump back up tomorrow morning! 

Joo - definitely need bump pics!!!!! Glad you're starting to feel better!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Girls my supply is so massive from pumping in hosp.... I would feed pump feed pump etc ...in the beginning I hand expressed for colostrum with a lil seringe its kinda funny .... But I had to due to Pyper being early, she's to prem to know how to suck properly all the time ....albeit 1hr after op she latched and had a good suck then. They explained to me that pumping is good to build supply up, ofcourse only bf will make enough that is needed for bubs as wen they feed ur body says ooooh produce milk please ..... The best thing about a pump is its great for relief especially wen ur milk is coming in ...oh boy do u feel ful and engorged. I'm now only breastfeeding (ive given bottle 4times twice coz I had beer Once coz I was really sore ...and the other as a top up coz I was getting sore) its nice to have some stock for just incase so I would recommend a pump for those reasons ..... Every mw/dr will have their own opinions on bf/bottle etc..... I believe if y want to bf try as best as possible to do so without introducing bottle to soon, however do.t be dissappoibted in urself if it doesn't go to plan..... Also dont not introduce it any point as some babies will refuse it further down the track. I think once bf is established give a breastmilk bottle every now and then for a break.... It's extremely exhausting bf but oh so wonderful. I was told different things by different nurses in hosp .... Like give bottle ull get out of here quicker..... I did twice but decided against it as Pyper was somewhat struggling to latch, I wanted badly to go home but not if she was bf properly so once off the bottle and only bf and tube feed she learnt really well ...now she's a lil pro ....ask me anything as I've do e all of it I reckon plus spoken to loads of mums on special care and ICU bout diff things id love to help, ps lizzy its nice to let David have a go at feeding to.

Omg, Pyper is 5weeks and one day old today eeeeek where has the time gone its scary.

Welcome newbies that I've missed and good luck all who's trying me and Pyper r sending loads of dust ur way
How r my mummies to be going? I hope ur all doing well.... Soon be chels then shar right ? Eeek I'm excited 

How's all my mummies going?.... Id really love to see pics of the twinnies ...but I can understand bbhs time is consumed atm I find it hard enough to get on here with just one. Hope bbh, hitgirl, Alex, and Chloe are all doing fab with ur bundles id love more Pics please of bubs and all the bumps 


Lots of love to u all xxxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Some pictures of Lara :)
 



Attached Files:







538764_10151187531856151_1671738458_n.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4









383432_10151197684181151_1395987956_n.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3









293072_431032180267477_1751177335_n.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ezza BUB1

MommaAlexis said:


> Some pictures of Lara :)

Yay thanx Alex I love baby pics xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

:rofl: I read this as


> I had beer Once coz I was really sore

 :haha: glad your doing well :headspin: I'm getting nervous - breastfeeding is my most nervous part, more than giving birth! X


----------



## flapjack10

How funny that I didn't even blink at that and just read it as normal! I had my "Erin's autocorrect filter" on!


xxx


----------



## Laura91

Hi everyone :wave:

Had my scan this morning, all pictures are in my journal :) 

Everything was perfect :cloud9: x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Still no AF here...all BFNs, no sore BBs, no cramps...?? CD36 today...had been having 28 day cycles before my MC, then 30-32 day cycles after MC. 36 days is a loooong cycle for me. With all the other possible medical stuff I have going on, this is really the last thing I need right now!

:growlmad:

I hate being broken.


----------



## JJsmom

xopiinkiieox said:


> Still no AF here...all BFNs, no sore BBs, no cramps...?? CD36 today...had been having 28 day cycles before my MC, then 30-32 day cycles after MC. 36 days is a loooong cycle for me. With all the other possible medical stuff I have going on, this is really the last thing I need right now!
> 
> :growlmad:
> 
> I hate being broken.

:hugs: Hopefully you'll get a bfp soon! Maybe you just O'd late like I did! I've never had long cycles either and I'm on CD36 as well. I'm hoping for you!!! Massive hugs!!! You should never feel broken!! Praying for you!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks JJ! :hugs: I needed that! FX for you!!


----------



## JJsmom

FX'd for you too!! :hugs:


----------



## Sharris

Hello Ladies, sorry I've been so absent lately, :cry: I've had quite a few very busy weeks lately.. I'm not going to post any of the negativity or stress here.. since it's not good for anyone's pma.. (and i already got it out in my journal for the most part :winkwink:)

Congrats to all the new BFP's!! :happydance: 

I can't believe 6 babies have been born already!!! Congrats all you ladies on your beautiful babies! I've been so excited to see all the baby pics! :cloud9: I hope you're all doing well!

afm, I'm currently day cd40 :shrug: and my cycles average 35 days.. idk whats going on, I know I've got a fairly stressful situation going on right now, but I honestly don't feel stressed out at all.. I feel oddly calm comparatively.. :shrug:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww Alex - Lara is so sweet :) she looks big compared to our twinnies.

Please accept my apologies for not coming on here very often - I very rarely get chance to even go to the toilet! Haha. Being a mammy to twins is hard work but I wouldn't change it for the world!

Promise I'll get some pics on once I have chance to upload them from the camera

X


----------



## JJsmom

So glad to hear from you BBH!!! Glad the twins are good!!! Can't wait to see pics of them!! I couldn't imagine how busy you are with twins. I remember how hard it was with one!! :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

She's a little porker, 9 lbs a few days ago haha :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Wow!! My two were both 4lb 13oz when they got weighed on Wednesday!

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

Holy moses! Are you BFing? she doesn't even feel like a newborn to me, she's really sturdy like her dad. It's nice not feeling like she's gonna break lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I was trying to breastfeed when they were in SCBU but they didn't develop the sucking and swallowing reflex until they were a couple of weeks old. They were being tube fed until they were able to get bigger and stronger and suck on the breast. I was expressing from day one and had a great milk supply. Eventually I did manage to get them on the breast - it was the best feeling in the world! I even managed to feed them both at the same time - such an achievement seeing both their little faces staring back at me! We came home from hospital exclusively breastfeeding so I was advised to stop expressing so that I didn't over stimulate and get engorged and develop mastitis. A couple of days later I noticed my breasts weren't filling as much as they had been and the babies weren't satisfied with what they were getting - I went on the pump at home out of curiosity and there was hardly any milk there. I broke my heart! I persevered with it for another day and there was less and less and the babies were getting more and more upset when they were on the breast sucking and not getting what they needed. I'm bottle feeding them now as my milk has totally vanished :(

I was really down about it for day's but everyone keeps telling me that I have done a fantastic job - its hard to get 34 week babies to the breast in the first place - especially after my little boy was really poorly for the first few days of his life (he needed to be ventilated as couldn't breathe by himself). When they were in hospital they were getting loads of my expressed breast milk then whatever they got when on the breast. I suppose 3 weeks of breastmilk is better than none

X


----------



## sharonfruit

BBH well done for getting them some breast milk when they were so tiny and sick - that is such an achievement! I am sure it did them the world of good, and I can understand how difficult it must have been for them to learn how to breastfeed when they were so tiny. I am sure they will be absolutely fine feeding from the bottle now and it will probably be a lot easier for you and your OH in the long run xoxo


----------



## Ezza BUB1

BBH im so glad to hear you guys are doing well... wen did you get out of the hospital??? i know how hard it must have been for you as i went through the same thing... i hope your lil bubbas are doing well now... even if they arent on the boob .. at least they got the goods in the beginning thats the most precious parts. at least they are both putting on weight now yay... i cant wait till Pyper reaches 3kgs shes not far off now and doing really well. I cant wait to see pics of your lil bundles and maybe hear a bit of your birth story if your willing. 

lots a love xoxoxo


----------



## joo

Well done BBH!! I think they got the breast milk at the most important time when they needed it the most, and I bet it was wonderful getting to experience them BF and both at the same time too! xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I don't think I could breastfeed two at the same time, laras a pain in the butt on the boob. She wriggles around and shoves her hands in the way and rips it out of her mouth. I need eight hands as it is! Great job though, maybe those three weeks were all they needed after all.


----------



## Ccam

Hey ladies sorry I been gone for a bit been very busy here glad everyone's doing so well!! 
I'm 14dpo I've had a tad of spotting the past few days I tested td bfn still having symptoms my acupuncturist still says my pulse is the same which is good gonna wait till the end of the week and test again hopefully it will be positive dh has been soon amazing feel asleep with his hand on my belly last night <3


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

wow BBH two at the same time!? That's pure talent! LIke you said, a couple weeks of BFing is better than none. I can't wait to see pictures, and hear about your birth story if you do decide to share!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hey ladies, good to hear from BBH, Sharris and Ccam amongst others :wave:

I'm probably going to jinx myself and feel like a right nana in the morning when evidence is to the contrary after all, but sod it I'm gonna say it that at this moment at least _I think I might possibly be pregnant_.

I have been spotting the last two days, which are 11DPO and 12DPO - early for me, and its really unusual type of spotting for me, plus my temps haven't dropped, which again is unusual for me when I start AF spotting.

It's entirely possible that it is just AF is early and a bit different to usual because I've been so poorly this last week its affected things, but I am keeping everything crossed and would be grateful for everyone else to keep their 'gingers crossed' for me too (thread injoke! I put this last time by mistake instead of 'fingers crossed').

*my TMI description of my spotting, not for the fainthearted

Spoiler
although there's not much, it's quite thick & completely black - gross right? but apparently that's fairly common for implantation, its black as its old and taken a few days to work its way out, which wouldn't make sense for the start of AF, right? at least, it's not how mine usually starts


----------



## sharonfruit

Aurora, I'm so excited for you, I hope this is it! I had a 6 day implantation bleed and I remember it starting out as being thick and dark. Good luck!!! Are you going to do a test? X


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aurora CHK said:


> I have been spotting the last two days, which are 11DPO and 12DPO - early for me, and its really unusual type of spotting for me, *plus my temps haven't dropped, which again is unusual for me* when I start AF spotting.

I've just checked last month's data, and apparently this isn't always true, sometimes I do spot before the drop :dohh: I guess I'm just so desperate to be knocked up I am misremembering things so they fit better :shrug:

Its definitely a bit early though. Then again, I have had short cycles before, and in the not too distant past. But the spotting is never like this, dammit! Honest! :haha:

:wacko: Dust for everyone else as desperado as me to be PG! :dust:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Shar! I did a test yesterday morning which was BFN, so I'm going to wait a couple of days to see if the spotting turns into AF and if it doesn't by Wednesday, I will probs test then. I am tempted to wait til Friday as that's my 33rd birthday, but lets face it if AF isn't here by then I will have POAS about a million times by then, I have no impulse control :haha:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Shar just to double check, do you mean that on 6DPO you had a implantation bleed, or that you bled for 6 days with implantation?

EDIT: Just totes stalked your journal to find out :haha: you had peeing too though, I have nothing else. Probs just getting my silly hopes up as usual and tomorrow morning I'll be like 'yep, full AF now, forget I said anything!'


----------



## joo

That would be so amazing Aurora, definitely crossing my gingers for you my lovely! :dust:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lara and I's gingers are crossed!!


----------



## JJsmom

My gingers are crossed for you too Aurora!!! Good Luck!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

I bet you are up all night peeing since you typed that post :haha:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Haha no not a drop, boo! I am still spotting this morning but not full AF yet, & temp seems to have gone up not down. Hope its not just being a bit ill still! AF stay away!


----------



## Sharris

looks like DH and I are in for a long night.. :coffee: I am so irritated and so many other emotions right now i could be sick... i tried to help someone and now it's completely blown up in my face and i am worried they're going to screw me over now.. :cry:

who's awake and how's it going on your end?


----------



## dontworry

I've got my gingers crossed for you all, my lovelies!!

As for me, we've just been having a relaxed month and having sex when we feel like it. Haven't been using any Conceive Plus (I misplaced it when we moved and I JUST found it again lol. I had hidden it so my MIL wouldn't see it when she helped pack lmao!). According to my Period app (I got a new one - now using "P Tracker"), my "average cycle" is now 65 days long, which means AF apparently isn't due until October 21st lol. I don't see it happening that way, since I've had cramps on and off all day, but we shall see. Not going to think too much about it because I jinx myself all of the time. 

Besides that, nothing is really new! I miss all my gals here and love you all to bits.


----------



## Laura91

Good luck to all the ladies awaiting a BFP :dust:

Hope everyone's good? (If not i'm off to stalk your journal!) xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

I'm out this month :) Keeping positive about it all though, bring on next month! :D
hope everyone is well, and keeping warm as it is so cold here! I feel like winter has come early this year.

Jess: Sending you lots and lots and LOTS of sticky lucky bean dust! :dust:

And of course more dust for everyone :dust: :dust:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sharris I hope you're okay, I had a quick stalky of your journal and sounds like you've been in a super difficult family situation recently, is the current upset related to that? :hugs:

Anyone fancy a gander at my chart? The discarded high temps are from my gastroenteritis fever - but it appears that I had a dip the day before I started spotting and they are now seemingly going up. God I hope its not just post-viral body weirdness!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ee546/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Sharris

Aurora- yes, it does.. but it's not exactly my "family" it's a complicated situation, and tbh, my momo (niece) is the ONLY one i claim as family, even though we're not 'technically related' I've given to these people until I just can't give anymore, they're ungrateful at best, and they complain all the time. The worst part is, we think they've actually been stealing from us.. little things here and there are missing, this adapter thing (you plug into the car to make your phone play the music through the radio) went missing and like 2 days later the exact same thing showed up in some little bag she brought in my room.. (it was see through i didn't snoop lol) i asked her about it and she got all mad that i didn't remember helping her pack it at 4am in a house i'd never set foot in.. :shrug: they're certainly keeping me on my toes just trying to make sense of all their stupidity...:haha:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh gosh, what a difficult situation. I don't know what to say, but I hope that your OH is being supportive of how you feel. :hug:


----------



## Sharris

:hugs: He's being super nice.. he even told me if there was a way for momo only to stay, she'd be more than welcome to.. :thumbup: just because i love this little girl so much..


----------



## Aurora CHK

:witch: :dohh: :cry:


----------



## Sharris

:hugs: sorry aurora.. that mean old witch needs to stay away for a while! :growlmad:


----------



## JJsmom

:witch: showed herself. :cry: Guess I'm out for a few months until I know OH will be there for the birth and he'll be joining basic in 9 months so we can't start trying again for 3 months to guarantee he'll be here. :( 

Aurora, sorry the witch showed for you too.


----------



## Laura91

Sorry ladies :hugs: xxxx


----------



## joo

Sorry Aurora & JJsmom :( :hugs: 



dontworry said:


> According to my Period app (I got a new one - now using "P Tracker")

That's the one I used, I loved it. I still use it now, you can turn pregnancy feature & the widget turns into a countdown until due date, it's cute x


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry to hear the witch showed girls :( xxxx


----------



## pops23

boo to that stinky old witch, fingers crossed for next time xxx


----------



## Ccam

Well looks like I'm out this month... Stupid witch


----------



## Laura91

:hugs: x


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Witch is here for me too...made for a 39 day cycle. :growlmad: The only cycle I've had longer than this was when I had my BFP/MC...annoying.

I never had sore BBs with this AF, which is VERY unusual. I also didn't really get warning cramps. She just showed up one day...??

Bodies are stupid.


----------



## JJsmom

Annie - sorry the witch showed for you too! I agree bodies are very stupid! I didn't have any warning cramps either. I happened to check my cm to see what it looked like and noticed it was brown and that's how I knew I was starting. Hope this new cycle will be the one for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Laura91

Just been having a look at the front page and wondered if Fumbles, Haylee or Tiggyroo know what they're having yet? I'm guessing they will all be around 20w (ish) :shrug: xx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

sorry for bitchy witchy showing up girls BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooo


----------



## flapjack10

BabyBumpHope said:


> I was trying to breastfeed when they were in SCBU but they didn't develop the sucking and swallowing reflex until they were a couple of weeks old. They were being tube fed until they were able to get bigger and stronger and suck on the breast. I was expressing from day one and had a great milk supply. Eventually I did manage to get them on the breast - it was the best feeling in the world! I even managed to feed them both at the same time - such an achievement seeing both their little faces staring back at me! We came home from hospital exclusively breastfeeding so I was advised to stop expressing so that I didn't over stimulate and get engorged and develop mastitis. A couple of days later I noticed my breasts weren't filling as much as they had been and the babies weren't satisfied with what they were getting - I went on the pump at home out of curiosity and there was hardly any milk there. I broke my heart! I persevered with it for another day and there was less and less and the babies were getting more and more upset when they were on the breast sucking and not getting what they needed. I'm bottle feeding them now as my milk has totally vanished :(
> 
> I was really down about it for day's but everyone keeps telling me that I have done a fantastic job - its hard to get 34 week babies to the breast in the first place - especially after my little boy was really poorly for the first few days of his life (he needed to be ventilated as couldn't breathe by himself). When they were in hospital they were getting loads of my expressed breast milk then whatever they got when on the breast. I suppose 3 weeks of breastmilk is better than none
> 
> X

BBH you did so well! This exact same thing happened to my SIL who had twins so don't feel disheartened! At least your OH can now share the feeding lol!

Sorry about all the witches girls :grr: Mine has shown today, but I'm quite happy about it because I'm really hoping to TTC this month! Let's do it all together! October BFPs! :dust: Got my hosp appointment tomorrow and really hope they give me the go ahead to TTC again! FX!

xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Can I just say... Where has her massive baby bump gone that we saw 2 months ago?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MommaAlexis

Who is that?


----------



## sharonfruit

Imogen Thomas. She's a Z lister in the UK. Laura posted a pic of her on here when she was 12 weeks preggo..


----------



## Laura91

Shar - I have no idea, I read this on the Daily Mail a couple of days ago...

*"I've lost control': Imogen Thomas admits she's struggling with pregnancy weight gain as she poses for unairbrushed photoshoot"*

Spoiler
https://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/09/25/article-2208285-152D7921000005DC-450_634x847.jpg

So god knows where her bump's gone in the meantime :haha:

Edit: Sorry for the big ass pictures :dohh: Took it straight from DM x


----------



## flapjack10

She's such a knob!

xxx


----------



## AllisMommy

Hi ladies!! 

Tired of the witch!! Maybe October bfps all around! Let's beat the witch during her favorite month... Halloween!! :D


----------



## laurac1988

Can I get my October bfp lotto ticket please?

I'm hoping the metformin side effects won't ruin my chances. I feel so sick :-(


----------



## flapjack10

AllisMommy said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Tired of the witch!! Maybe October bfps all around! Let's beat the witch during her favorite month... Halloween!! :D

YES! Down with the witch! Really want to watch _Hocus Pocus_ now!

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I got my dad to download it for me!


----------



## JJsmom

I asked OH today if he wanted to try again this month or not. If he is shipped out to basic when I give birth I'm going to have a very hard time. I don't know if my mom will have any more vacation to take with going to two weddings this year and having my son out there for a while. I don't think I could handle it alone. OH said he'll think about it tonight. We have around 2 weeks or so before I O anyways so we have plenty of time to decide. AF just left me but I'm having major cramps in my right abdomen today and I don't know what the heck is going on. Maybe she's just trying to finish up painfully.

Baby dust to all those trying for their BFP's this month!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## flapjack10

I hope you both come to a decision you can be happy with.

We're also trying to decide whether to TTC this month or not (also waiting for AF to leave). Got my test results on 12th Nov and the nurse said she would advise me not to TTC until after the results. However, that means I won't find out if I'm pg until I'm on holiday in Gran Canaria! 

:wacko:


----------



## nlk

Sorry I haven't posted in here in so long :hugs: Been struggling a bit!

JJ, I hope you've managed to come to a decision...I think it's good that your considering the long term implications. I don't think I would want to give birth by myself either :hugs:

FJ, that's a long time to wait for your test results! I'd be annoyed if I had to wait that long :growlmad: Personally, I think I would rather wait for the results, just to be safe...I just wouldn't want to risk anything. If you wait for the test results, even though it's a pain, they might be able to put things in place to help ensure a successful pregnancy. I hope you get it all sorted soon :hugs: What does your OH think?

AFM, I am getting surgery next week to see whether my tubes are blocked, and to check for endometriosis. I', pretty nervous, but I seem to be getting calmer the closer it gets...I think it's just because I would rather them find something so that they can fix it, and I have a reason as to why I've failed WITH fertility treatment. It's so upsetting knowing that even the fertility drugs aren't enough to help me get pregnant :(


----------



## sharonfruit

nlk - I hope the surgery goes well and you get the results that you are hoping for, please keep us updated.

Does anyone hear from Chelsea (TFSGirl?) Chelsea - are you here? :wave: I have popped into her journal a few times in the past couple of weeks but she hasn't seemed to updated, she must be full term now?

I got in trouble for not moving my journal over when I got pregnant so I have had to start a new one, heres the link, I hope you will all come and join me on baby watch!! I just made a 'general journal' rather than a pregnancy one, since I've only got a few weeks to go, so I don't have to change it again xoxoxo


----------



## Laura91

I was wondering the same thing Shar, I think she's on the FB group so maybe you could check on there?

I've some how managed to knock myself off the group :blush: Would some kind person mind re-adding me :flow: xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Yes Chelsea hasn't posted on B&B since 18th, I've just popped onto her FB, as I'm lucky enough to be her friend on there, to see how she's doing and she seems generally ok, she hasn't had bubs early or anything for example. I won't go into any other detail though as that's not my business to share - but hopefully she'll come back to us soon! We love you Chelsea :hug:


----------



## Aurora CHK

AFM, I am STILL bleeding. Jokes from AF - she comes three/four days early and then outstays her welcome right through my dirty weekend away. Well, it was even dirtier than planned thanks to her, ha ha sorry everyone....


----------



## flapjack10

Gross Aurora! Thanks for that! :rofl: 

My AF is still here too, but she always out stays her welcome 6-7 days average! :(


Laura - I tried to add you on FB group, but you have to request to be added for some reason.

Thanks nlk. I don't mind waiting that long because the nurse said that one of the blood tests literally takes six weeks as they have to do different things to it. I don't know if she's just making that up, but I choose to believe her. She also said one of the tests has to be performed in an hour of the blood being taken or it can come up negative when it's actually positive. I think my hubby will just go along with whatever. We've only briefly spoken about it. Think we need to chat about it a bit more. Maybe NTNP and not do it around the time I'm fertile and if it happens then it's fate!

I'm sorry about your surgery hun :hugs: I hope everything goes well and that you finally get some answers :hug:

xxx


xxx


----------



## nlk

TMI, Aurora! :haha:

That sounds like a good plan, FJ. I just remembered, my first lot of fertility tested bloods took about 8 weeks to come back...but that was because something was off, so they wanted to send it off for further testing, so it had to be shipped to a specialist unit in oxford :haha: my blood is well travelled! I don't know why I didn't think of that a minute ago :dohh:

I'm kind of hoping that they DO find something wrong in the surgery...something that I can be like, yeah, that was the reason I didn't respond properly to the drugs. Because if there's nothign wrong, it's just me in general that's the issue :( I'd rather have something that can be fixed, and then I know I have a proper shot at it all!

It seems to be so much quieter in here...I guess it's because so many have had their babies and are so much busier now!


----------



## sharonfruit

Lizzie my fertility blood tests took 6 weeks as well. I know the one for blood clotting takes 6 weeks because they re-did it when I got to Wigan and I don't think I've even had the results back yet x


----------



## MommaAlexis

lara's been screaming for 7 days straight so I can't get on here as often :(


----------



## nlk

MommaAlexis said:


> lara's been screaming for 7 days straight so I can't get on here as often :(

bahhhh that sucks! :hugs: is she ill?


----------



## MommaAlexis

I have no idea what's wrong and every doc/nurse has not helped at all


----------



## Queen Bee.

some babies get acid reflux which will cause them to scream.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I don't know, first they said it was cause she wasn't eating enough and growth spurt. But I'm pumping again now so I know without a doubt that she is getting enough. and it's been a week, if it is a growth spurt it wouldn't last that long! I'm gonna take her back up again soon and get her looked at for the umptienth time. Every time I go they try to convince to put her on formula, it's pissing me right the hell off!!! If I have to tell one more nurse off for offering me formula and saying BM isn't enough... I'm just gonna bring a giant sign that says BM ONLY!! and let her wear it.


----------



## JJsmom

Alex, don't let them give her formula! BM is best! I only wish DS was able to BF longer but we made it to 10 weeks of me pumping. He wouldn't latch. 

nlk - hope everything goes well with your surgery!! Good luck! 

Aurora and FJ - hopefully AF leaves you soon!! Mine just left yesterday but I'm still cramping some. Was going to start temping again today but my thermometer stopped working. Thankfully Amazon was nice enough to send me a replacement next day so I can start the day after tomorrow as it is supposed to be here tomorrow. My OPK's will be here on Wednesday! So I have just under 2 weeks to determine if we want to try or not. I spoke with a coworker about it today as no one knows we're trying. She keeps asking if I'm pregnant and I always tell her no, but then I informed her today when I was talking about crackle nail polish she's like oh yeah that's right you don't have a girl. I said no, only a boy. But I wish I had a girl. So I confided in her (as she's going dress shopping with me) that we have been trying. She said we should continue to try and if I happen to find the dress of my dreams and then find out I'm pregnant later on then we'll cross that path when we get there and have them fix the dress. 

I know I have DS that will be 9 if we decide to get pregnant sooner rather than waiting. OH said he doesn't know if he'll be gone for longer than 3 months or not. He said he might have extended training. If that's the case then he'll definitely be gone during the birth unless we wait even longer. But if we wait longer then there is a good chance I'll only have one more instead of the two that I want.


----------



## Boozlebub

Hi all,

Just though i would update with what has been going on here. Had a rather shitty weekend.

Last thursday I went for a midwife appointment at 10 weeks 2 days and they couldn't see anything on abdominal US. The only person in the whole health centre who could do an internal one was away in the nearest town 200 km away. It is pretty remote up here. 

So we had to wait till yesterday, knowing full well that it would probably be bad news. Got through the weekend ok, didn't have much hope so maybe that is why i don't feel too upset about it now. Well the doc did the internal and it was a blighted ovum. Then we are told we have to wait for a phone call from the hospital 200 km away so we can go there to get the medicine to get it out. 

The hospital phoned this morning and we are going on thursday. The only prob we have is it takes 2 and a half hours to get there, then there is the time for the appointment and 2 and a half hour journey back. We really cannot leave our puppy at home for that long alone. No one else in the family is up here, they are all away on holiday. Looks like the puppy has to come with us and wait in the car. 

Feeling ok about everything, only thing majorly annoying me is that they are dragging this out. I just want to move on and start thinking about trying again.

Hope everyone is ok. Nlk good luck with your tubes, i am sure it will all be ok.

:dust: to everyone who needs it.


----------



## nlk

Boozlebub, I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: Remember that we are all here for you, if you need us. I think it's a good idea to take your puppy with you...if you do, it also means that you can give her lots of cuddles on the way home. I think that would be nice.

:hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

Boozlebub I am so sorry to hear about your little bean, I am not sure exactly why you need to go to the other hospital but if it is for medical management I know that here in the UK it is optional and 9 times out of 10 the uterus sorts itself out just fine without any medication. 

Just something to think about :hugs: x


----------



## MommaAlexis

:hugs: sorry, B.


----------



## JJsmom

Sorry Boozlebub :hugs: I agree with nlk. the puppy will allow you to love on something when you feel you need to!


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry to hear that B xxxxx


Opks looking good over here. Donation yesterday
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/th_b98a9922f0da627c3b02bdbe75b65cf0.jpg


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi girls how we all doing? I'm doing fantastic thanx,,, Pyper is too she is such a good little girl, I'm getting on average 6-8hrs sleep throughout the night coz Pyper sleeps through, I do set my alarm to check on her though but I'm sure she'll let me know if she is hungry. During the day however she catches up and gets hungry almost every 2 hrs. I love snuggles with her they r the best. She constantly amazes me every day I'm so in love with my little miracle.

She has now gained a lot of weight and has tipped over 3kgs at long last, she is now weighing I at 3360g whooppieeee can nearly fit in the baby born that we bought. 

We r off to brisbane to see the family and show our lil princess off can't wait ...we head off on the 13th oct for a week ...... We have organized our wedding photographers to do a professional photo shoot of Pyper whilst we r there so that's exciting . 

We have to take Pyper to the children's hosp onthurs for her research MRI scan on her brain .... I'm nervous but excited at the same time .... Ifntheybdo find anything (god forbid they do) they will refer us to all the appropriate ppl. Butit will all be fine 

I had my six week check up on Monday and we chatted bout wat I need to do for preparing for baby number 2 .... They provide a per pregnancy diabetes clinic for prep so into back in 3 then 6 months,

I had infection in my c-sec scar and have had 3rounds of antibiotics but it seems to have cleared up.... It was infected on the inside so no nasties on the out lucky.

She is such a little cutie pie ....so strong and getting her own little personality now.... She smiles and the biggest thing omg she is 6weeks old ....stop growing baby girl xox


Somehow r all of u ? Chels is bout to pop I think aren't u gorgeous ? Shar how r u going still cooking good and proper ??? Berge and tori how r u and bubs doing too??? Omg everyone I'm missing heaps joo, Laura everyone I hope ur all ok on those lil beans r great!!

To all of I still trying I hope ur bringing on the bfps I hope I haven't missed any?

And mummies i hope u r all doing well with ur lil munchkins, tis hard to get on here as much now all my time is consumed by Pyper 

Lots of love to u all ... And boozle I'm so sorry for ur terrible news sending loads of love xoxo


----------



## Bergebabe

im so sorry for your loss boozlebub, big hugs xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

aw I'm so sorry boozlebub :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

B, I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been thinking about you. <3 
Also, I don't know if Samantha ever came back to this thread after she got her BFP, but she recently lost her little bean as well. Sending both of you ladies all of the luck and good wishes in the world. <3


----------



## Laura91

I'm so sorry Boozlebub & Samantha :hugs: x


----------



## flapjack10

I'm so sorry Boozlebub. I'm doubly sorry that they're dragging it out. :hugs: We're hear if you need to rant or anything. You will get your rainbow bean.

Sorry to you too Samantha :hugs: Please come back if you need to chat. 

xxx


----------



## pops23

So sorry for your losses girls xxx


----------



## jeika82

Hi there,
I am completely new on this forum and have no idea how it works.
I read your thread where you stated your interest in encapsulating your placenta and because I'm also from Cheltenham I was wondering if you did do it and how.
I'm desperately looking for a specialist! :)
Many thanks


----------



## MommaAlexis

Which one of us were you looking for? Dontworry?


----------



## dontworry

I don't think so, I'm not located in Cheltenham? Lol. I don't plan on encapsulating my placenta either, though I know we've discussed it here before!


----------



## Smile181c

I moved from Cheltenham not so long ago but I'm no expert! Lol 

Sorry I haven't been around much girlies, Max is keeping me super busy! Hope everyone is ok, I miss you all!! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I have no idea what that is and I've just had me Sunday lunch so not looking it up in case it's really gross! :haha:


xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Putting placenta into pill form I believe. It's full of nutrients, and it's better then straight up eating it. (yes, people do that!!)


----------



## flapjack10

Yeah that's deffo not my type of thing. Too much faffing!


----------



## sharonfruit

2 of the girls on the November thread with the same due date as me have had their babies last night and I'm sooooo jealous :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Ahhhhh! Could be you soon though! xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I still feel like this baby is never going to come :haha:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

dont be jealous hunny ,,,,, bubs needs to cook a wee bit longer ... ok xoxo


----------



## nlk

It will be you soon enough! Exciting! I'm guessing you're all ready now?

Hmm...not sure I would be willing to encapsulate the placenta either...is it just me, or does it sound not too bad when you refer to it as the placenta, but the thought of doing that with the after birth? :sick: sounds worse!


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm totally ready! I've got bad back pain and pains in my pelvis now too and I'm really uncomfortable :( only a few more days til I'm term though!! X


----------



## flapjack10

Urrrgh "after birth" sounds gross...! Sounds like when people call lady bits the "front bottom". Makes me sick! :haha:

xxx


----------



## pops23

front bottom, ha ha!!

you def want bubs to cook a little bit longer hun, will feed easier that way and be lovely and chubby which is what we want  xxx


----------



## dontworry

I find the whole process of encapsulating the placentas really interesting, but I just don't know if I want to deal with all of that. I know I will already be overwhelmed with a newborn, with healing from the birth myself, etc. It apparently helps with all of that but I don't know if I can really be bothered!


----------



## sharonfruit

I think it's a good idea but I wouldn't make the effort of doing it myself and I think it's expensive to pay someone to do it x


----------



## MommaAlexis

Urgh girls check fb group. I don't know what to reply. Angry monkeys


----------



## nlk

I'm not in the fb group...:wacko: is something bad going on?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Why did no one add her lol? Do you have me on fb? I'll paste a link to me, add me as a friend and I'll add to group

I'm not sure if it'll work as it's the cellphone site's link

https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/alex.r.paquette?__user=100000820975512


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's a "secret" group so none of your friends can see that you Joined or anything you do on there


----------



## Laura91

Alex please will you re-add me, somehow I managed to unjoin (<wtf?! completely forgot the word I want :wacko:)

:rofl:


----------



## sharonfruit

Leave? :rofl:


----------



## Laura91

Maybe... :blush:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Un subscribe?


----------



## MommaAlexis

That's weird, it's giving me an error message. Jess?


----------



## flapjack10

:haha: Silly! Laura I think you have to somehow request to join the group. We can't re-add you? 

xxx


----------



## dontworry

It's being silly and saying, "You can't re-add an old member of the group if they have not requested to be re-added" or something. But how can she request it if we are hidden?? What the heck?


----------



## flapjack10

I KNOW! It's madness! Might have to contact the Facebook police.

xxx


----------



## Laura91

:cry: I want to re-join! :brat: 

I agree, this is definitely a case for the facebook police :sulk:


----------



## flapjack10

I've reported it to them :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Maybe if she searches our group itll show up for her? Since she was in it before


----------



## flapjack10

Yeah maybe! Worth a go!

How is everyone? Been quite quiet in here recently.

I just got a positive OPK, but the boy is at work until the early hours of the morning boooo! We BDd last night and night before though. 

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Good luck!! Yeah it has been dead. Wheres all our lovelies hiding? I miss HG!


----------



## flapjack10

I miss her too! She's abandoned us for her offspring! How very dare she! Hehe I hope she and Christian are doing well. Hopefully Erin will update us when they meet up! xx


----------



## TFSGirl

Girls; really sorry to leave this news here, but I wanted to inform you that my man lost his daughter last night, my sweet little step daughter passed away. She was with us and did not suffer, it was as peaceful as it could be. My step son is on the mend, although has a long road still until fully recovered. I'll try to be back with a real update some time soon. Our little girl was a sudden loss this time. Although we knew the day would come, we did not know it would be yesterday and we didn't expect it to be as fast and sudden as it was. Although we do take some solace in the fact that it was not drawn out. Hope everyone else is as well as they can be.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Oh my . We send our love


----------



## Queen Bee.

:hugs: sending loads of love hun.


----------



## flapjack10

I'm so sorry to hear that Chelsea - my heart goes out to you and your OH. xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Oh my, I am so sorry to hear that. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 
:hugs:


----------



## dontworry

I'm so, so sorry for your loss, Chelsea. Thinking of you and sending lots of love your way. <3


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh gosh Chelsea what a terrible thing to have to go through at what is supposed to be a happy and exciting time for the both of you. Sending lots of love and hugs x


----------



## pops23

I'm so sorry Chelsea, my thoughts are with you and your family xxx


----------



## Laura91

Alex - I tried searching for it but it doesn't come up with anything :shrug: I'll see if the FB Police sort anything out :)

TFS - Sending you lots of love <3


----------



## nlk

I'm so so sorry, TFS :cry: thinking of all your family right now :hugs:


----------



## nlk

Alex, I added you on fb :thumbup:

FJ, good to see you're back to ttc now!

My surgery went ok, no sign of any other fertility issues. So back to my FS in a few weeks to get started on the injectibles!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

My darling chelsea I'm so very sorry bout ur darling lil step daughter... This is just such devastating news I'm sorry for u and ur oh....I hope she didn't suffer and please look after urself at this precious time.... She's in a better place now sending u all the love in the world! Xxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hello ladies! 1dpo today anyone else in the TWW?

xxx


----------



## Laura91

YAY for 2WW FJ :bunny:! x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Yah....... Freaking ...... Hooooooo lizzy!!! 

I will def fill u all in on how hit girl and hit boy are doing ....after our catch up on Monday yipppeeee

How everyone is welll 

I'm off to brissy tomoz, I tell u wat it's been crazy today Pyper has not settled down for a sleep almost all day ... Been trying to pack and got nowhere very quickly ..li think she knows something is happening 


Ixixoxoxoxoxxo


----------



## JJsmom

Chelsea, I'm so sorry! I am sending prayers out to you and your OH! 

FJ, I just got a very positive OPK today. I'm arguing with myself if we should continue to try or not. I found my wedding dress and I'm wanting to wait a few months to make sure OH is back in town from basic training, but I so want to try again this month! I'm so confused! ](*,)


----------



## flapjack10

Eeek good luck in your decision hun! It took a long time for us to decide whether or not to as well. We kinda just started doing it and neither of us mentioned condoms and that was the decision reached!

It's confusing! You want to try, but you don't, but you really do, but you're scared,but you wanna try anyway, but it's not the best timing, but you wanna _now_! :wacko:


----------



## JJsmom

Well we've been trying the last 5 cycles. Then he proposed. Then we set the wedding date. He's going to be joining the Army so he'll be gone when I give birth and my family is 1 1/2 hrs - 2 hrs away, I found my dress which I wouldn't be able to wear if I'm 8 months pregnant. I LOVE the dress...I think OH would just start crying the moment he sees me in it. But if it happens it happens. I got another strong positive OPK today with the test line being twice as dark as the control line. OH doesn't know this and we bd'd today. I'm just not sure what to think, maybe if it happens it happens. We're talking about really full on trying again in December so our baby would be born when he comes back from basic training. We just don't know where he'll be sent once he's back from basic training.


----------



## AllisMommy

This place seems to be my comfort zone during 2ww..

5dpo:)

Who else is in the 2ww?!


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck Ashley!!!! :dust:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Colic, reflux, whatever it is that Lara has, sucks!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Hope Lara feels better soon!!! Sending hugs your way!! :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

JJs- I hope you reach a decision you're happy with :hugs:

Ashley - me!!! I'm 3dpo and it's going sooooooo sllllooooowwwlllly! When are you testing? I'm testing early so I can get to the docs ASAP. Starting probs at 8dpo.

So sorry about Lara Alex :hugs: hope she gets better soon.

xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone :flower:

Sorry for being AWOL - i don't seem to have any time to do anything these days other than change nappies, feed babies, settle babies and sleep :sleep: (and i don't get much of that!)

Thought i'd find the time to upload a couple of pics of the twins for you. The first is a pic of Poppy, the second is Harry and then a picture of them having snuggles :thumbup: :hugs: The were taken about 3 weeks ago so ill have to get some updated ones taken for you all. They are 7 weeks now!!

x
 



Attached Files:







poppy.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5









harry.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 4









snuggles.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeeeeeeeeeeep! Lovely to hear from you! Your babies are gorgeous!

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

oooh bbh they r so beautiful! So precious. I love poppys name that was on my list but hubby didn't want it but I just love it so pretty. 

I totally understand the not much time thing .... I try to get on and update but don't really get much time so with 2 well that's says it all

So girls ..... Me and Pyper spent the day yesterday with hitgirl and lil christian, he is such a lil cuddly koala ..... Just gorgeous!
Hg is going great and apologises for not catching up ...... She misses u all as do I by the way. She said she will do her best to get on and update and fill u all in. We had such a lovely catch up yesterday but not long enough 

Me and Pyper and daddy are having a lovely time in Brisbane catching up with family and friends its so nice showing my lil princess off oooh I love her so much my lil angel. 

So I hope everyone is fabulous .... Tww'ers I hope its going quick and the end result is a great one 

Lots and lots of love all round xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1715.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6









IMAG1755.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6









IMAG1629.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww, Pyper is delicious!!! 

Glad hitgirl and Christian are doing well. Looking forward to her update

X


----------



## JJsmom

BBH they are so darn cute!!!! 

Glad to hear HG and Christian are doing well!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Awww! I feel like the only new mum who's constantly online. Well then again she's colicky so I never leave the house, so I go on BnB to distract myself. It really is my social life. I don't have any smiling awake baby pictures from the crying but she gets a little better everyday. I'm gonna try her on reflux medication and see if that helps her. I just want her to be happy again!


----------



## pops23

She will get there Alex, you're doing brilliantly!

BBB poppy and Harry are gorgeous, congrats  

Erin thanks for more lovely pics of pyper and glad hG and Christian are doing amazing, thanks for the update xxxxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww pops (that's what we call poppy sometimes!) 34 weeks today!!! Eek. How you feeling?

X


----------



## mrsswaffer

Pyper is so gorgeous. She looks so Australian. :p ;)


----------



## roodles

Hi ladies!

I joined B&B nearly a year ago after my husband and I had been TTC for a couple of months, and loved how friendly everyone was! But health problems and hospitalisation meant we had to stop for a long while, so I stopped coming on here because I found everyone else's exciting stories a little depressing (although I was happy for you guys too - I was just not in a great place!).

Anyway, at the start of September I was finally off of all meds and we decided to try again... and conceived right away!! During my two week wait (more like three for me - I have a really long cycle!) I have been lurking on these forums a LOT to check out other people's symptoms and compare them to mine (I am very neurotic, haha). I got my BFP on Sunday! 

So I'm looking forward to hopefully chatting with you guys once again - be nice to have some company on this crazy journey! :) 

A quick peruse and it's wonderful to see so many BFPs etc in the time I've been away. Sending best wishes to those TTC xo


----------



## roodles

BBH and Ezza - your little ones are absolutely GORGEOUS. Harry, Poppy, and Pyper - precious names. If it's possible to be even more broody when pregnant, your pictures have definitely just made it happen! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nlk

gorgeous babies! I agree, Pyper has this Australian-esque look about her (maybe I'm just being a little bit stereotypical :haha: ) it's sooo cute! I love the name Poppy...especially swooning over the pic of them snuggling!

It's good that you can come on here still, Alex. Especially with Lara sick still :( I think it's nice that you're not completely alone (iykwim?!). it's best for both of you!


----------



## Smile181c

Aw bbh poppy and Harry are gorgeous! And of course so is miss pyper!

Jumping on the bandwagon with a couple of pics of mr max! He's smiling now!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m506/clo_bags/1551545A-800C-4C52-8635-36E3333D941F-1103-0000004079990285.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m506/clo_bags/45864FA2-4DA0-4DE0-B4AB-6F15829A8BB5-2543-0000011810734B5F.jpg


----------



## Queen Bee.

Gorgeous group of babies we have in here :) 
I have a question for all our preggers and new mamas :) What are some of the things you have learned, through pregnancy/childbirth/breastfeeding things like that? The things that no one EVER told you, but wished you had known!


----------



## roodles

Smile - Max is so beautiful. Congratulations. And that smile is too cute.


----------



## flapjack10

mrsswaffer said:


> Pyper is so gorgeous. She looks so Australian. :p ;)

 :haha: I know what you mean! Love her to bits!



roodles said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I joined B&B nearly a year ago after my husband and I had been TTC for a couple of months, and loved how friendly everyone was! But health problems and hospitalisation meant we had to stop for a long while, so I stopped coming on here because I found everyone else's exciting stories a little depressing (although I was happy for you guys too - I was just not in a great place!).
> 
> Anyway, at the start of September I was finally off of all meds and we decided to try again... and conceived right away!! During my two week wait (more like three for me - I have a really long cycle!) I have been lurking on these forums a LOT to check out other people's symptoms and compare them to mine (I am very neurotic, haha). I got my BFP on Sunday!
> 
> So I'm looking forward to hopefully chatting with you guys once again - be nice to have some company on this crazy journey! :)
> 
> A quick peruse and it's wonderful to see so many BFPs etc in the time I've been away. Sending best wishes to those TTC xo

Hi roodles! :howdy: congrats on your BFP! I'm currently 5dpo (going crazy I deffo couldn't stand a three week wait)! 

Max is gorgeous Chloe love the smiley pics - suits your name now!
xxx


----------



## pops23

Max is super cute Chloe, he looks so happy!  xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hmmm. Everyone pushes formula here. Like, you say oh she's fussy, tired, doesn't sttn, etc. everyone thinks it's this cure all thing. My mom and dad both told me to give up when my supply dropped. I got it back up and am still bfing. Everyone says all this stuff about spoiling them.. They just came out of you. The world is scary. I remember how nervous I was to take her out the first time cause it was so new. Times that by 1000 is their fear. So of course they want you close by. So if your baby needs a snuggle, kindly tell all the well meaning "cry it outters" that you don't mind it. My own mother told me to let Lara cry it out for "a.few days" to get rid of her colic.  so, don't always listen to your mother. Also after nine months of heartburn, peeing every hour and being suuuuper uncomfortable.. I get more sleep now then I have all year!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thank you, Alex :)
Even without a child, I still get told how to raise it :haha: how awful is that? LOL


----------



## flapjack10

How's your month going Miranda? Are you in the TWW?

xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Yes! about 5dpo :) It is going really well, I thought I would switch it out every month, relaxed bding one month... constant the next. lol maybe that way I get a slight break each month and don't drive myself insane stressing about stuff.

How are you doing hun?


----------



## flapjack10

Sounds like a plan! I'm 5dpo too! Think I'm going a bit mental because I'm off work poorly so haven't got much else to think about!

xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Oh no, Sorry you are poorly :( hope you feel better soon, but I've heard being sick can help sometimes :D Fingers crossed! future bump buddies! :D I got some art supplies I will be filling my time with soon, can't wait!


----------



## flapjack10

Other girls have said that too! FX! Ooh what are your art supplies? Paints? What are you painting?

xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Its a sketch pad with different, sketch pencils, shading pencils, some metallic ones.
I would have bought paints, but I haven't painted much. I love sketching/drawing anything related to it. I am thinking of doing landscapes, they are by far my favorite thing to draw. I have gotten a lot of ideas from when we take a drive up the coast, It's just an amazing view.


----------



## Ellberry

Hello:hi:

I'm fairly new to all this but have been on the site for little while now and it's become almost a little haven :winkwink:
I have had a quick read through this thread and you all seem lovely and jolly so thought I'd say hello :flower:
Basically I'm 27, have been married a couple of months and have been ntnp (although we think its trying-we're just not overly into the science bits of it, far too confusing for me!!! :) )
Still figuring out my cycles but as I haven't been on bc for many years it seems easier for me than others I have spoken to on here!! 
I am currently on cd20 and about 4dpo I think :)

Anyway, hope you are all having a lovely evening!! I'm looking forward to hopefully some giggles and some natters :) xx


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hi Ell, welcome to the group :wave:


----------



## flapjack10

Aww that sounds lovely! Have fun!

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hi Ellberry! Welcome to our thread :howdy: Congratulations on your recent nuptials!
How cool that there are a few of us at similar points in the TWW! Can't wait for testing time :winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## Ellberry

Thank you :) And for the congratulations...seems a long time ago now :)
So far I have always given into my impatience-ness and tested ridiculously early :blush: but this month I'm not feeling overly positive, oh well, I'm sure that will change soon enough :)

How long have you been trying for? x


----------



## sharonfruit

So many beautiful babies :cloud9:

Welcome Ell :wave:

QB there's probably loads of things I wish I had known but I can't think of any right now :haha: I'd probably say, the minute you get pregnant everyone in the world thinks they have the right to an opinion on everything you eat/drink/do/say, so think very carefully before you tell people things and mainly think about wether or not you want to hear thir opinion (because they will have one) xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

I suppose that is when selective hearing comes in handy :haha:
Totally get what you mean though, It must be pretty annoying, I hate being told what to do. so they are likely to be told off lol how rude of me.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Oh god, you shoulda heard me my last month of pregnancy! I was like the biggest sarcasm junkie in existance. "Have everything ready for her?" "nope. Totally unprepared. She'll probably get taken away." "Are you excited?" "Nah, I'm still not even sure she's mine." "What are you hoping for?" "I was kind of hoping for a monkey or a lemur or something.. But you know how these things go.... Sigh..." It only got worse. I probably shouldn't have left the house. "What if it's a boy?" "Black market."


----------



## Queen Bee.

:haha: omg love it Alex.
Could see myself doing that too.


----------



## Smile181c

:haha: wish I'd have done that. I lost count of the amount of "are you sure there's only one in there?!"'s that I got!


----------



## nlk

Lol Alex, that's fab! :rofl:

I can't believe how upfront some people can be, chloe! I'd have gotten sooo annoyed!


----------



## Smile181c

It was so frustrating especially as I was quite aware of how huge I was lol I just kept saying (through gritted teeth) 'no I'm quite sure it's only one' lol I'm too nice for my own good :p


----------



## flapjack10

Ellberry said:


> Thank you :) And for the congratulations...seems a long time ago now :)
> So far I have always given into my impatience-ness and tested ridiculously early :blush: but this month I'm not feeling overly positive, oh well, I'm sure that will change soon enough :)
> 
> How long have you been trying for? x

I was NTNP from Febuary to April then I had an early loss in April. Started TTC from then on then had a chemical in June and another early loss in July. Took a break from TTC and now back on it. Currently being investigated at the Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic to see if there's a cause for all these losses. Hoping the next bean is extra sticky!

One thing I've learnt this year is to never assume that you know what people are going through. "When are you thinking of having one?" "Oooh you look ready for a baby!" "How broody are you?" All these statements shouldn't be made to someone in casual conversation. You never know what your acquaintance, friend or even relative has been through that they might not like you to know about... Something that you think is an off the cuff remark can really stab someone in the gut.

xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

It's very true. My friend said the other day 'be extra nice to everyone you meet because everyone is fighting some sort of battle' :flower:


----------



## Ellberry

flapjack10 said:


> I was NTNP from Febuary to April then I had an early loss in April. Started TTC from then on then had a chemical in June and another early loss in July. Took a break from TTC and now back on it. Currently being investigated at the Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic to see if there's a cause for all these losses. Hoping the next bean is extra sticky!
> 
> xxx

I cant even begin to imagine how you must feel going though that!! How truly awful for you!! :hugs: Will you have to wait long to find out some answers? xx


----------



## Ellberry

Mommalexis - That is brilliant!! I hope that when (if) I become pregnant I have the balls to react like that :) :)


----------



## flapjack10

sharonfruit said:


> It's very true. My friend said the other day 'be extra nice to everyone you meet because everyone is fighting some sort of battle' :flower:

That's a nice way to put it!



Ellberry said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> I was NTNP from Febuary to April then I had an early loss in April. Started TTC from then on then had a chemical in June and another early loss in July. Took a break from TTC and now back on it. Currently being investigated at the Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic to see if there's a cause for all these losses. Hoping the next bean is extra sticky!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I cant even begin to imagine how you must feel going though that!! How truly awful for you!! :hugs: Will you have to wait long to find out some answers? xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun. It has been a difficult six months, but I know people on here have had worse. I've got my results back on 12th November, but we'll see if I'm preggo before then. Who knows! :haha::wacko:

Good luck with testing when you do decide to do it!

xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

bahahahahaha mama alexis- that cracks me up!!!!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Happy baby achieved!!!!


----------



## flapjack10

Yay!

xxx


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :flow: 

AllisMommy, FJ, QB & Ellberry lots & lots of :dust:!! x

Alex - Hope Lara picks up soon x

BBH, Erin & Chloe - Your babies are absolutely gorgeous! :cloud9: x

Roodles - Hi :wave: & congratulations on your BFP x

I think that's everything :haha: If I missed your post i'm really sorry but there was a lot :blush:

Nothing really new for me. Today's my first day at work this week as I've been getting about 4 hours sleep a night (and I don't even have a baby yet!) :sleep: Last night was a little better, albeit a lot of broken sleep but I feel a little more on the normal side this morning :thumbup: xx


----------



## Ellberry

Fingers crossed flapjack :) :) 
Thanks for the baby dust laura91... hope your pregnancy is going wonderful :) xx


----------



## AllisMommy

11dpo here!!


----------



## flapjack10

8dpo for me!

Here's my testing thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1297661-starting-7dpo-8dpo-fwaw-pics-added.html


----------



## Ellberry

A testing thread, thats great :) I'm 7/8dpo and couldn't resist doing a test this morning, I don't think there was a line but then managed to convince myself there was, then also convinced my husband there was.....I'm sure there wasn't though :(
It did look like a white line with a very very thin blue line next to it, is this what they call an evap line? what does evap mean? sorry....very new to all this :)


----------



## flapjack10

Put a pic up! First off, it's a blue dye test and BnB ladies hate these tests because they can throw up some evil evaps. My advice would be to try a First Response Early Response or any other pink dye test like Superdrug's. Secondly, an evap line only appears after the test has fully dried well after the time limit. So, if you saw the line before 10 minutes it's hopefully a positive! :D

Good luck! Hope it gets darker! 

xxx


----------



## Ellberry

Ahhh it was after the 10min :( I threw it away in a strop anyway :) Bugger, I have a whole bag of blue dye ones!!!! Thought it would save me money as I knew I would be doing lots of them ;) I'll do another one tomorrow am and if I manage to convince myself of anything then I'll stick it up :)

Thankyou!! :) x


----------



## flapjack10

Ahhh they are evil! :hugs: It doesn't mean you're out! Yes deffo stick a pic of tomorrow's pee stick up! I'll support you through blue dye hell! I've only ever used one blue dye, which was a Boots own brand and was quite disappointed it was just a BFN and no evap :haha:


----------



## joo

Love to all you bnb ladies. Just had a mini sob-fest looking at the baby pics while I was catching up on what I've missed :cry: I'm so happy for you girls, you've all done so well & your babies are just so adorable. I'm glad all the new mummies are doing well, keep the pictures flowing xxx

I'm so excited for the next week of testing, it's so cool that there are a few ladies on a similar cycle! I've got big, big hopes this month and sending out bean power to the max! Come on beans! Xxx

Hope Chelsea is doing ok since the other week :( sorry I didn't post but you're in my thoughts hun, any news on if baby has made his entrance? And I hope Aurora is enjoying her break concentrating on other fun stuffs too. 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Love your new ticker and baby name reveal joo! Gorgeous name! Can't believe you're nearly 22 weeks!

xxx


----------



## joo

lol i'll get it right in a minute... can't even spell her name haha! Thank you Lizzy! It's ok though, I have a boys name too just in case we get a surprise on the day xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Ha! I didn't even notice it was spelt wrong :haha:

Best to be prepared for every eventuality :winkwink:


----------



## joo

Apparently the fruit ticker gets stuck on papaya for weeks on end, and that would just drive me crazy so I binned it!

Are you feeling better Lizzy?? x


----------



## Tink80

Hi, there. Hope you ladies don't mind me joining?

32yo and just married my DH this last June. Went off b/c in March and been actively ttc our first child since June. My cycles are on the shorter side so we are on cycle 5 now and I am currenting ovulating. Praying and praying we will get a sticky bean. Neither of us have ever had a child and DH is 45 and the pressure just seems to be on. I'd feel so much better if I just knew for sure that ONE DAY we would have a child. It's agonizing to not know if we'll EVER be parents...Anyway, sorry to ramble. Just looking for some friends to chat to. I don't have anyone else to talk to about this except my husband so this place is really great to go to.


----------



## joo

welcome Tink :flower:

Good luck for this cycle :dust: xxx


----------



## flapjack10

joo said:


> Apparently the fruit ticker gets stuck on papaya for weeks on end, and that would just drive me crazy so I binned it!
> 
> Are you feeling better Lizzy?? x

Yeah it does! That is quite annoying! Surely there's more fruits they could have chosen?

Feeling much better thanks! Going to chill out this weekend to get over the last of it!



Tink80 said:


> Hi, there. Hope you ladies don't mind me joining?
> 
> 32yo and just married my DH this last June. Went off b/c in March and been actively ttc our first child since June. My cycles are on the shorter side so we are on cycle 5 now and I am currenting ovulating. Praying and praying we will get a sticky bean. Neither of us have ever had a child and DH is 45 and the pressure just seems to be on. I'd feel so much better if I just knew for sure that ONE DAY we would have a child. It's agonizing to not know if we'll EVER be parents...Anyway, sorry to ramble. Just looking for some friends to chat to. I don't have anyone else to talk to about this except my husband so this place is really great to go to.

Hi Tink! :howdy: you're very welcome here! Are you using OPKs or anything to track your cycle or just BDing and seeing what happens?

Good luck with cycle 5! Hope this is the one for you! 

AFM - I'm 9dpo and think I've got a BFP! Trying not to get my hopes up too much and really nervous and scared! I'd love to be the 20th BFP and get to tell everyone at Christmas. Stick, stick, stick!

xxxx


----------



## joo

flapjack10 said:


> AFM - I'm 9dpo and think I've got a BFP! Trying not to get my hopes up too much and really nervous and scared! I'd love to be the 20th BFP and get to tell everyone at Christmas. Stick, stick, stick!
> 
> xxxx

That would be amazing & so special! I'm keeping everything crossed for you & sending you magic bean power! I hope, hope, hope it works :dust: xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks hun. I'm so nervous and trying to not get too attached to the idea!

xxx


----------



## joo

Arrgh! It's so difficult to not be excited. I know when people say try not to worry it just doesn't work! We are with you every step of the way :hugs: 

Does anyone use bnb on their mobile?? I do most of the time. Anyway I just saw there is a mobile site - how long has that been there?! I've been struggling along on the desktop version all this time :dohh:


----------



## flapjack10

Cheers me dears! I will try my best not to worry so much!

Yeah the mobile site has always been there! :haha: I still use the desktop though not so keen on the mobile site!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I run strictly off mobile lol.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Tink80 said:


> Hi, there. Hope you ladies don't mind me joining?
> 
> 32yo and just married my DH this last June. Went off b/c in March and been actively ttc our first child since June. My cycles are on the shorter side so we are on cycle 5 now and I am currenting ovulating. Praying and praying we will get a sticky bean. Neither of us have ever had a child and DH is 45 and the pressure just seems to be on. I'd feel so much better if I just knew for sure that ONE DAY we would have a child. It's agonizing to not know if we'll EVER be parents...Anyway, sorry to ramble. Just looking for some friends to chat to. I don't have anyone else to talk to about this except my husband so this place is really great to go to.

I read somewhere that short cycles can affect your chances of getting pregnant and there's something you can take to lengthen your "luteal phase"?? It was all chinese to me but might be worth looking into. I believeeeee it was because the egg didn't have time to implant with short cycles even if you ovulated.


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks chick! I tend to have average/longer than average cycles. I'm popping the baby aspirin hoping it helps. My results from GP came back normal, but I suspect clotting issues (as I was on a dangerous BCP Dianette for a year and a half when you're only supposed to be on it for 6 months because it can cause clotting issues) or immune issues can cause MCs. I have psoriasis which is caused by the immune system over reacting to nothing. Who knows? They're my theories, but I'm no medical professional - just guesses. Could just be bad luck xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey girls,

Harry and Poppy have had a professional photo shoot done by our amazing wedding photographer. Check out my avatar! Bless them!

x


----------



## flapjack10

:cloud9: oh my god, too cute BBH! You must be made up!

xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Thanks!

I look at the photos and can't believe they are our babies! They look like those life like dolls you can get!

Gunna get one of the photos blown up onto a canvas in black and white for our front room

X



flapjack10 said:


> :cloud9: oh my god, too cute BBH! You must be made up!
> 
> xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

> Does anyone use bnb on their mobile?? I do most of the time. Anyway I just saw there is a mobile site - how long has that been there?! I've been struggling along on the desktop version all this time

I still use the desktop site on my mobile. Can't stand the mobile site. Wish BnB would get an app though!!

BBH the Pics are gorgeous!

And I had a short luteal phase after my MC so I took B vits for one cycle and got my BFP x


----------



## Ellberry

Hello!! Flapjack I'm heading over to your testing thread in a mo to see your bfp :) :) :) how amazing!!!!! :) :)
Your babies are totally gorgeous lovebumhope!!!! I love the hats :) Hope they enjoyed their first photo shoot :)

My test this morning was definately negative flapjack, ho hum, still early yet :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Ellberry said:


> Hello!! Flapjack I'm heading over to your testing thread in a mo to see your bfp :) :) :) how amazing!!!!! :) :)
> Your babies are totally gorgeous lovebumhope!!!! I love the hats :) Hope they enjoyed their first photo shoot :)
> 
> My test this morning was definately negative flapjack, ho hum, still early yet :)

Lovebumhope - hahaha. I've not been called that before! Hope it was just a predictive text error :rofl:

Hope you get your BFP soon hun

X


----------



## Ellberry

Haha, no sorry it was a human typing error :) I knew what I was trying to say, prob just rushing it too much :) hehe, will pay more attention to what I'm actually typing in the future :) Thank you :) xx


----------



## flapjack10

BabyBumpHope said:


> Ellberry said:
> 
> 
> Hello!! Flapjack I'm heading over to your testing thread in a mo to see your bfp :) :) :) how amazing!!!!! :) :)
> Your babies are totally gorgeous lovebumhope!!!! I love the hats :) Hope they enjoyed their first photo shoot :)
> 
> My test this morning was definately negative flapjack, ho hum, still early yet :)
> 
> Lovebumhope - hahaha. I've not been called that before! Hope it was just a predictive text error :rofl:
> 
> XClick to expand...

:rofl: deffo gonna call you that from now on BBH!

Good luck Ellberry keep going! xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi lovely ladies how we all doin?, lizzy omg u have a NDP eeeeeeek I'm.so freaking excited I.seriously hate that I'm.not on.here much I.miss important stuff yay yay yay loving u.like crazy and hoping like hell this.is it rainbow baby 

Welcome and super good luck to.the newbies 

I am back home to.melb tomoz had a lovely week in bris .... Even though there was fights between my family :( why is it so.hard? Long story might put it in.my journal wen I get home.

We had Pypers professional photo shoot on.thurs by our wedding photographers .... It was so cool and got some unbeleiveable shots ill post some real soon ... They r using using all our wedding pics for their advertising and I feel so spesh ...we r on their car ans ing its so.cool. and pypers baby shoot is.the first in.their brand new studio yipppeee
Hope ur all doin fab.... Joo I.love ur lol princess name its gorgeous, how r u lovely mummies to.be .... Chels should be cooked now I'm sending u loads of love beautiful I know ur having a ruff time but I.hope that the thought of it lil mans arrival is.making u.strong.

Love to.u


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I suppose it could be worse - she could have wrote the love and bum the other way round :rofl:

X


----------



## flapjack10

:rofl:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Pyper Cruz <3

And our wedding pic on their car
 



Attached Files:







7f99368f-193a-4021-9101-6195fdede4bc-1.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 18









IMAG1823.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 21









c24ba68a-9cc7-4d41-9977-885e169e4f1f.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## flapjack10

Love those pics hun especially Pyper dangling! Xxx


----------



## Ellberry

BabyBumpHope said:


> I suppose it could be worse - she could have wrote the love and bum the other way round :rofl:
> 
> X

It could always be worse with me!!! :blush:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Your pics are fab Erin and Pyper is gorgeous. Isn't it amazing how they manipulate them into all the positions and the babies are oblivious to what's going on? Did Pyper behave?

X


----------



## joo

Great pics BBH and Erin, I will definitely be getting some pro pics done after baby is born - didn't even cross my mind until I saw how lovely your pics are!


----------



## sharonfruit

Ooh I've got my photo shoot booked for 5 days after my due date! How exciting! X


----------



## flapjack10

Can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## joo

Not long left now Shar! It seems to have gone quickly! Do you feel it's gone quickly or is it dragging a bit?? xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

It's definitely dragging for me! I'm so ready for baby to come now every day I wake up and think argh still pregnant!!! Any day now though I guess!


----------



## joo

bah sorry it's dragging! It's the waiting game now. I'm so impatient don't know how I'll cope lol


----------



## sharonfruit

It's just the not knowing that kills it - it could be tomorrow or it could be another 3 and a half weeks xx


----------



## AllisMommy

12dpo..

Temp dip yesterday (when AF was due) spotting yesterday evening... Then gone. Temp rise by 1.5 degrees, and no AF at all today or this evening...

Hoping maybe a good sign :)

Congrats to Lizzy :)


----------



## joo

AllisMommy said:


> 12dpo..
> 
> Temp dip yesterday (when AF was due) spotting yesterday evening... Then gone. Temp rise by 1.5 degrees, and no AF at all today or this evening...
> 
> Hoping maybe a good sign :)
> 
> Congrats to Lizzy :)

Oooh good luck hun! I don't knew anything about charts and temps but I see AF is late, & I also spotted the day mine was due so fingers, legs & toes crossed for you! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## flapjack10

AllisMommy said:


> 12dpo..
> 
> Temp dip yesterday (when AF was due) spotting yesterday evening... Then gone. Temp rise by 1.5 degrees, and no AF at all today or this evening...
> 
> Hoping maybe a good sign :)
> 
> Congrats to Lizzy :)

GL hun! Really hope this is it for you! Extra sticky dust :dust:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lizzy I'm sending you tons of sticky dust !!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Goodness, reading up on Mitt Romney, it seems like he's running to make sure Obama gets in. like, "let's take away womens rights, gay rights and make the rich richer." Wtf.


----------



## Laura91

Yay for baby name reveal - which is gorgeous by the way :)

I don't understand why their ticker sticks on certain fruit cause on their website they have this page (https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1) and there is a different fruit for every week? Me thinks someone just got lazy when making the ticker :haha:

BBH & Erin - those pictures are gorgeous :cloud9:

AllisMommy - Good luck :dust:

:flower:


----------



## JJsmom

OK ladies! I've been really busy this month and we were putting off trying until Dec. OH was upset for me holding out on him and not bd'ing as much. LOL! I know him and I was trying to watch myself around O time. So....Yesterday DS ran through the house and hit me in my breast and it hurt so bad! So I decided to go pee on an OPK. I was confused because it was a lot darker than normal after I've O'd. So I decided to test this morning at 10dpo and here is what I got. I don't know what to think. A line came up and this pic was taken between 5-8 mins after I took the test. It's very light but I'm not sure. We only bd'd once around O time and I sat up immediately and went potty too. LOL! Sorry TMI. But I was hoping that would help most of the spermies out for this month. I feel selfish for wanting to wait and I'll be a little disappointed I won't get to wear my beautiful gown and OH won't be there when LO is born but I'll be excited as well because we've been trying for a while now. :) So here is the test! (Retesting Friday as it is OH's birthday).
 



Attached Files:







011.JPG
File size: 65.8 KB
Views: 8









014.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Queen Bee.

I can see the line already! :D
Can really see it in the negative photo.


----------



## Laura91

I can definitely see the line in the negative photo! x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I can see the line in both photos!!

If I recall rightly, we didn't BD much around ovulation time the month that we fell pregnant. I was quite poorly for the whole month too - and we managed to conceive twins!!

Good luck hun - keep us informed. Really hope it's the start of your BFP

X


----------



## Aurora CHK

JJsmom said:


> I was confused because it was a lot darker than normal after I've O'd.

Can I check what you mean here JJsmom? As I thought the OPK should be darkest in the day BEFORE you O, as it picks up on the surging of the hormone that releases the egg, doesn't it?


----------



## Aurora CHK

Congratulations, by the way! Sorry :dohh:


----------



## joo

Good luck JJsmom!

Aurora - I think, from what I've seen on this forum, some people say that OPKs can detect early pregnancy, some getting a positive or darker line on an OPK. I have never tried it though xx


----------



## sharonfruit

I got positive OPKs when I was preggo xx


----------



## nlk

congrats! I can deffo see it in the negative, as well!

In pregnancy your body produces LH as well as HcG, so depending on the amount, you can get a positive OPK in pregnancy. OPK only picks up LH, whereas hpt only picks up hcg :thumbup:


----------



## JJsmom

Correct ladies! I always heard that the OPK will go dark again when you get pregnant. I wondered why my boob hurt after DS rammed it, so I didn't want to waste a test knowing at 9dpo it probably wouldn't show anything. I meant to grab a frer today while at Wal-Mart but totally spaced it. So I'll pick one up tomorrow. I can't believe this might be it finally!


----------



## Hit Girl

Eeeek!! Can't wait for the FRER! :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Here is the link to my testing. I posted one from tonight too!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1316307-10dpo.html


----------



## Laura91

That is definitely a BFP! :dance:!!

xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Congrats!! 

Lizzy how you holding up?


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi yeah I know all that, I meant that JJs Mom sounded like she was saying that when picking up on pregnancy, it was even darker than when she usually uses it to detect ovulation, and in relation to ovulation detection, she said 'darker than AFTER I've O'd' rather than darker than just before I O'. Get me?


----------



## Aurora CHK

I think I've worked it out. She's just saying that usually after ovulation the second line goes light again, but this time it still had two dark lines, suggesting it was now detecting hcg (eg pregnancy) instead of luteinising hormone (pre-ovulation). 

Bit slow on the uptake me.


----------



## joo

Hey how you doing Aurora? Hope you're having fun shimmying!

Alex any chance of a cheeky Lara snap??

How's everyone else? 

Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

MommaAlexis said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Lizzy how you holding up?

I'm ok thanks me love! Still knicker checking (my own - not other people's :haha:) and symptom spotting!


----------



## JJsmom

Aurora - yes that's exactly what I meant! Sorry I didn't explain it better! :) Sometimes I'm not the best at explaining things. LOL! I'm so excited to tell OH tomorrow on his birthday! He's gonna get a happy birthday card from our LO with the frer inside!


----------



## joo

That's such an amazing surprise JJsmom! Can't wait to hear about your OH's reaction eeek bet you can't wait! X


----------



## JJsmom

I can't wait! I just asked him how he slept and he said good! but he knows he won't sleep well tonight because of excitement for his birthday tomorrow. He just doesn't know how big of a surprise he'll get! LOL!


----------



## Laura91

Does your OH know about the tests that you've already done? xx


----------



## JJsmom

NO! LOL! I've snuck the camera into the bathroom with me along with the test. LOL! He's asleep right now and last night he was sweeping the living room and I put the test in the elastic of my shorts and covered it with my shirt. LOL! When I came back in the bedroom I took pics real quick trying not to get caught! LOL! Now the positive tests are hidden! HAHA! It's hard but I managed!


----------



## Laura91

YAY! What an amazing birthday present :D x


----------



## Hit Girl

Wowzers! How exciting!! I can't wait to hear what he thinks of his birthday surprise. :)


----------



## flapjack10

Awww that's lovely! xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Congrats again on your BFP!! I bet you can't wait to tell your hubby - wish I was a fly on the wall to see his face when he opens his card :)

Harry and Poppy have had their first injections today :( it was bloody horrible!! They screamed the place down and there was nothing I could do To make it better for them. I felt so helpless. Poppy went first then Harry second. Harry doesn't have as much meat on his legs as Poppy so he screamed louder.

I brought them home and have given them lots of mammy cuddles. They've both been fed and then settled for about 5 minutes. Now Ive got a distressed Harry on my knee :( I can't seem to settle him :( any advice???

Hope everyone else is ok

X


----------



## sharonfruit

> Harry and Poppy have had their first injections today it was bloody horrible!! They screamed the place down and there was nothing I could do To make it better for them. I felt so helpless. Poppy went first then Harry second. Harry doesn't have as much meat on his legs as Poppy so he screamed louder.

I can only imagine how hard this is - I am definitely not looking forward to it. I know it doesnt compare but when Louis had his injections he was so sore for ages and hid under the sofa for about 2 days :cry:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharonfruit said:


> Harry and Poppy have had their first injections today it was bloody horrible!! They screamed the place down and there was nothing I could do To make it better for them. I felt so helpless. Poppy went first then Harry second. Harry doesn't have as much meat on his legs as Poppy so he screamed louder.
> 
> I can only imagine how hard this is - I am definitely not looking forward to it. I know it doesnt compare but when Louis had his injections he was so sore for ages and hid under the sofa for about 2 days :cry:Click to expand...

Awwwwwww, the thought of that made me fill up!! Bless his little heart.... Did he eventually forgive you?

X


----------



## Aurora CHK

That's so awesome, I'm so excited for him and so happy for you! xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

He did, in the end we became best friends again :cloud9:


----------



## flapjack10

Lara at 7 weeks :cloud9:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







alexlara.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## joo

Thanks Alex & Lizzy! Lara looks amazing <3 is her reflux getting better now Alex? Xxx


----------



## Hit Girl

Lizzy, you beat me to it! :thumbup:

BBH, your little ones are absolutely scrum-diddly-umptious! Those first vaccinations are so heartbreaking! Christian got his last week and I cried. He was a bit unsettled afterwards when we got home - mostly sleepy. He needed lots of cuddles. The look on his face when he got the first one was so sad! shock, betrayal an pain. He was cooing a few minutes later though. :) I hope your sweet little Harry feels better soon - he will. You're definitely doing all the right things. :hugs:


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Yay Jjsmom can't wait for ur hubby's reaction and happy bday to him

Bbh I know how u feel, Pyper had her injections a few weeks back, she was sooo good but she did cry real tears :( ..... I can't BELEIVE it but I giggled, I think it was a real nervous giggle. She then settled really well till bout 5.30pm wen daddy got home and she cried this painful cry...one I'd never heard before.... I felt terrible we gave her some baby panadol and it helped and she was a dream after that 

Hope ur lil bub as are ok xxx

Much love to u all....lizzy not long now till ur appointment yay...hope yr feeling good and bean is getting nice and snug

Chelsea I'm sending u much love for ur lil prince xxx

Lots of love all round xxxxx


----------



## pops23

Congrats JJsMom what an incredible birthday surprise!! 

Poor ickle babies getting their injections, hope they're all happier now!xx


----------



## JJsmom

I'll let y'all know how it goes!!! Didn't do the frer tonight because I was so thirsty and drank a ton of water today. My urine was almost clear! LOL! So I'll do it in the morning!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Turns out she was lactose intolerant. I switched her off breastmilk to lactose free formula. Sooooo much better!!!

Lara hadn't had any shots yet, should she have?


----------



## Hit Girl

Yeah, she should have her first immunisations at 6 - 7 weeks.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

They are given at 8+ weeks here in the UK

X


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Pyper had hers at 8weeks babe so im sure Lara will be getting hers soon...but surely you will have an appointment?? do u ?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Not yet, no. hmmm...


----------



## joo

Glad you got Lara sorted Alex, this might sound dumb but will she be lactose intolerant forever? Re the injections, my friend waited around for the letter & it never came so her little one was late getting her injections. Don't know what the procedure is in Canada, but could you ring them or bring it up in you next check up? What are the 1st injections for anyway? Xxx


----------



## JJsmom

The injections are the start of their immunizations. To help build their immune system up early. 

I just woke Corey up at 4:30 to give him his card from "?". That's what he's always called it when we were trying. He'd say you, JJ, and ?. So I bought a card that said DAD on the front. Inside it was short sweet message and I signed it "Love, ?". So I kept putting it back in his hand and he kept sitting it down. Then I asked if he was going to open it he said yes and did and set it down. LOL! I said are you going to read it? He was like yeah and tried to open it backwards. I poked him in the chest and said wake up goof!! LOL! so finally he did and read the card and he was like ok. Wondering who it was from. So I gave him the digi and he was trying to read it in the dark and I said here let me make this a little clearer so turned on the light. He was like really?? He got up and walked around and hugged me and you could hear in his voice he was crying. He just kept hugging me. LOL! Then we were talking and finally he turned the light off and now he's over here singing and dancing in the bed. LOL! He's ecstatic! Digi and FRER are posted in my testing thread!


----------



## Laura91

YAY! Happy birthday to your OH xx

Ps - Love your lines!


----------



## flapjack10

That's lovely :cloud9:


----------



## joo

Proper welling up over here :cry: that's amazing JJsmom, lol at your hubby singing & dancing on the bed :rofl: he must be over the moon.

I know the injections are immunisations, but what's in the first ones?


----------



## sharonfruit

Aww Jj that's so sweet.

My sister an I were both lactose intolerant as babies but grew out of it xx


----------



## flapjack10

How amazing is this Halloween costume?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3138.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Laura91

OMG I want that costume! We're going to MILs Halloween/Bonfire 'Party' on the 3rd and it's fancy dress :huh:

I have no idea what to go as and I really want that one now :haha:! x


----------



## Aurora CHK

That's aMAAAAAAAAAzing!


----------



## JJsmom

If I got a pregnant on the clearblue, should it show up on the doc's at this point? I have to go in and take it to get proof for medicaid.


----------



## sharonfruit

I think so :thumbup:


----------



## JJsmom

Great costume FJ!!! Love it!! A girl at work has one of those she's wearing for halloween as well!

I went to the doc and they agreed...preggo! So now I can call medicaid and get all that stuff set up to figure out when I start going to the doctor!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Super cute costume FJ

And Congratulations JJ!


----------



## flapjack10

Oh it's not my costume! Just one I saw on tinternet! It's so funny!

xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay! Congratulations, JJsmom! :D


----------



## flapjack10

Hello! How is everyone? Been a bit quiet in here recently! Has anyone heard from Annie? She hasn't been on here for a while.

xxx


----------



## JJsmom

Hi!!!! I'm tired, but doing well. How are you? I told my DS tonight that mommy is going to have a baby and he's going to be a big brother. He said "YAY" and ran back to the computer. I said that's it? No kisses or hugs? He ran back to me and kissed my belly and said yay again then ran back to his computer. I was like what the??? He ran back and did the same thing and laughed real hard and ran away. he's such a goof! He's trying to make me jealous by not giving me a kiss or hug. I then called my mother and sister. Since when I was pregnant with DS I didn't tell my mom til I was 12 weeks and she yelled at me. So I told her now and she didn't seem very happy and basically asked why we weren't using birth control and she guesses my dress is out of the question. Gotta love it. My sister on the other hand when I told her she was more supportive. I told her I had to tell them since I found out now and how mom reacted last time. She responded with last time was a whole different story! Which of course it was. But at least I'm getting married to our child's father and my mom doesn't have to be happy as long as we are! I did tell them part of the truth that we had been trying for a couple months but then decided to stop and sure enough when we stopped, that's when it happened. LOL! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Laura91

YAY for your poppyseed :dance: 

I'm good thank you, just counting down the days until our next scan. Everything seems to be going so quickly!

It seems so weird that we're getting July due dates already! xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

It's my V Day!! :wohoo:


----------



## flapjack10

JJsmom said:


> Hi!!!! I'm tired, but doing well. How are you? I told my DS tonight that mommy is going to have a baby and he's going to be a big brother. He said "YAY" and ran back to the computer. I said that's it? No kisses or hugs? He ran back to me and kissed my belly and said yay again then ran back to his computer. I was like what the??? He ran back and did the same thing and laughed real hard and ran away. he's such a goof! He's trying to make me jealous by not giving me a kiss or hug. I then called my mother and sister. Since when I was pregnant with DS I didn't tell my mom til I was 12 weeks and she yelled at me. So I told her now and she didn't seem very happy and basically asked why we weren't using birth control and she guesses my dress is out of the question. Gotta love it. My sister on the other hand when I told her she was more supportive. I told her I had to tell them since I found out now and how mom reacted last time. She responded with last time was a whole different story! Which of course it was. But at least I'm getting married to our child's father and my mom doesn't have to be happy as long as we are! I did tell them part of the truth that we had been trying for a couple months but then decided to stop and sure enough when we stopped, that's when it happened. LOL!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Aww bless your DS! 

It's a shame your Mum and Sis can't just be happy for you when they must be able to tell that you are happy. Ah well!

*Laura* it feels weird that I am a July due date! Seems so far off!

HAPPY V DAY *MrsS*! :dance:

AFM - Got some darker lines on a superdrug test and 5 weeks today (the day I lost my first bean). Got my appointment on Friday and really hoping this is a sticky crumpet!

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi girls, how we all doing?? im so excited for our new BFPS Lizzy and jjsmom fantastic news..... Ive heard from Annie and she is ok ... i miss all you guys so much i just dont have the time to sit and chat now its hard but i try to get on as much as i can... my journal is not getting much attention :( i should update more often. Pyper is wonderful i have to say you are going to LOVE LOVE LOVE being a mummy if your anything like me ... im so in love with my lil rainbow and she surprises me everyday.

on the immunisation question ive got my green book here and i quote:

*Birth *: Hepatitis B, Vitamin K
*2months*: Diptheria, Tetanus, Perussis, Hep B, Poliomyelitis, _Haemophilus Influenza_ Type B.
Pneumoccoccal
Rotavirus
(2 injections and one oral)
*4months*: Diptheria, Tetanus, Perussis, Hep B, Poliomyelitis, _Haemophilus Influenza_ Type B.
Pneumoccoccal
Rotavirus
*6months*: Diptheria, Tetanus, Perussis, Hep B, Poliomyelitis, _Haemophilus Influenza_ Type B.
Pneumoccoccal
Rotavirus
*12months*: Measles, Mumps, Rubella
_Haemophilus Influenzae_ Type B
Meningococcal C

hope everyone is well miss you all xoxoxoxoxoxo

ps Happy Vday Mrs Swaffer


----------



## Hit Girl

OMG Erin, did you type all that out?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thank you, gorgeous Erin. I'm so excited to be at this milestone, and can't wait to be a mummy now!!! Though, I do hope Baby Swaff stays put for now. ;)

FJ, I really hope this one's a sticky one for you too. <3 I liked the Superdrug tests, because I got a good (faint) positive at 11DPO!


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks Erin. I'm glad Annie's ok I could have contacted her via Fbook, but didn't want her to think I'm stalking her!

Thanks MrsS! I really hope it's the one! Keep cooking yours for a bit longer!

xxx


----------



## joo

It does seem weird that we have July due dates already! My birthday is in July lol.

FJ I'm glad those lines are getting darker :happydance:


----------



## joo

Also happy V-day mrsswaffer!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Happy halloween ladies! :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

:rofl:


----------



## Hit Girl

Laura! That is awesome!!!!!!!!

Mrs S, congrats my love. :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Happy Vday MrsSwaffer! 

Miranda! I love that!! 

Joo - my birthday is in July also!

So today my mom seemed a lot more happier. She was emailing me and told me I needed to call the bridal shop and ask them if the dress would look good on me even when I'm 8months pregnant. She said they carry 4 maternity dresses but I did look at them before and I do not really like them at all. The lady at the shop also said if it's a bit small that I can always add a corset back and that will give me a few more inches and will help hug in the right places. Mom was really excited to hear that and she's really excited to continue on with the wedding. I guess she figured that we wouldn't get married now?? LOL! I think my sis probably talked to her and mom finally came around. I told my dad this afternoon and asked him not to tell ANYONE. He said he had an idea and I told him only after he promised. LOL! He said that's what he thought and he was very excited for us! I told him about moms reaction and he was like yeah..They have been divorced since I was 2. But I'm so excited that my immediate family knows and I'll tell everyone else in the family at Thanksgiving next month. It stinks my doc appt is right after that though. wish it was before!! But I'm really excited now! Just really tired after taking DS out trick or treating. After an hour walking around I had to get in the car and follow him around the last few houses.


----------



## flapjack10

Glad your Mum is taking it better JJ!

We haven't told anyone (except the hospital). We don't want to disappoint anyone or jinx it by telling people too soon. Going to tell work at 6 six weeks, parents at 8 weeks, rest of family and friends at 12/13 weeks, which will be Christmas Day! 

xxx


----------



## Laura91

Glad your mum came round JJ :)

FJ, thats great that you get to tell everyone on Christmas day! It'll be here before you know it xx


----------



## JJsmom

Yes Christmas will be here before you know it! I can't believe it's Nov 1!!!! Less than 2 months and we'll be through our first trimester!


----------



## flapjack10

Phew! Every day seems to be going so sllllooooowly at the moment!


xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh, what a lovely Christmas announcement for everyone!! :) We made our pregnancy public on my birthday in August. It's funny how there always seems to be some sort of occasion to announce a pregnancy! As long as it's not at someone's wedding (unless it's your own!). ;)


----------



## Tink80

oh my goodness ladies i got my bfp today......:cloud9:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Woohoo, Tink!! Welcome to the club. :) :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats Tink! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Tink80

thank you i have wanted to be in this club forever, lol :D


----------



## Hit Girl

Fantastic work Tink!


----------



## nlk

congrats, tink!

bfps are going up quick here! It's nice that they always seem to come in groups. Feeling outnumbered now :haha:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hello ladies! :hugs: It's been awhile...and, honestly, I've not even been lurking! See that I've missed a lot! Sorry for being MIA, but desperately needed a break!

Soooooooo happy for the BFPs! (Lizzy Love...you should ALWAYS FB stalk me with such wonderful news!!!!!!! Love you!!!!!) Thanks for updating all on my absence Erin! love to you too!! Welcome to all our new members!

I did not TTC last month, and we honestly have BDed once this month...DH has a hernia, so taking it easy. Much less medical stress for me now, but am not sure how I feel about TTC anymore. So disheartened and frustrated with it all...just sort of over it. Feeling like maybe it's just not meant for us.

In any case, not sure how much I'll be around, but love to all!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Sorry I've been MIA! My best friend started BCP and it has been majorly affecting her moods, she's giving it a bit longer to see if her body gets used to it but I try to go over every second day at least. I can't imagine putting yourself through that kind of depression to avoid getting pregnant. Sigh. First night home all week.


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Tink!!! 

FJ, I know it's going slow here too but it has been crazy at work with one of our coworkers going out on maternity leave shortly they were hiring a temp to replace her while she was out but then all of a sudden the doc took her out so she left a month early! I just trained the temp yesterday and today. I'm ready to have this week over and moving on! LOL! 

Annie - We've missed you!!! Sorry you're husband is going through so much right now!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hit Girl

Annie, we all love you so much and we miss the pants off you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

thought I'd share our first halloween.
She was minnie mouse, I was whatever I did to my face in the five minutes I had to get ready
:hugs: Annie
 



Attached Files:







421_446089958761699_1298731818_n.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 7









548975_446090002095028_1454545216_n.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6









63132_446090022095026_477799072_n.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## flapjack10

Aww so cute Alex!

Missed you so much Annie! There's been so many times I've thought, "Maybe this wasn't meant for me? Maybe someone's trying to tell me something?" I think you just have to think positively and if it's something you really want then don't give up. Hope you feel better and that your hubby recovers soon.

<3 to you all!

xxx


----------



## JJsmom

Too cute Alex!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## joo

Aww I love seeing babies in halloween costumes! I was gutted I couldn't buy one this year. Love it Alex!

Congrats Tink :happydance:

Miss you Annie!!

Love to all our BnB girls <3 <3 <3


----------



## flapjack10

Do any other UK girls constantly get adverts for crumpets at the top of their page? It makes me want crumpets EVERY DAY! Going to have to buy some on the way home now!

xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Never! Not really a crumpet person - they must know! I get an advert for reality.tv or something :|


----------



## flapjack10

They must know I am pig because I get crumpets and stroganoff from Sainsbury's. I get the reality tv thing too though.

xxx


----------



## Queen Bee.

if you are using Mozilla Firefox as an internet browser (it might work on Internet Explorer as well, but I can't remember) Google, Adblock plus and install that to your browser, stops all ads from showing and all pop ups so you don't get all those annoying ads talking in your ear.


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks hun! They don't talk or anything, they just display pictures of food and make me STARVING!

xxx


----------



## JJsmom

I always get Macy's or Covergirl ad's. It's annoying cause they always pop up when you're trying to click on something and takes you automatically to that page!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm on my phone and get christian dating sites and IVF ads. They reaaaaaally missed their mark for me.


----------



## joo

MommaAlexis said:


> I'm on my phone and get christian dating sites and IVF ads. They reaaaaaally missed their mark for me.

:haha:

I get DFS furniture all the time. I don't know why - All I've been looking at is baby stuff and wallpaper strippers :wacko:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks! I miss all of you too! I promise to be better about checking in!! Some exciting events coming up, with babies coming soon! Wouldn't miss it for the world!

Also getting hard to think that I would have been due in just a few weeks! I really thought (and hoped!) I'd be pregnant again by the time our angel's EDD came around! Maybe it wasn't meant to be...hoping a BFP is meant for us somehow!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

xopiinkiieox said:


> Thanks! I miss all of you too! I promise to be better about checking in!! Some exciting events coming up, with babies coming soon! Wouldn't miss it for the world!
> 
> Also getting hard to think that I would have been due in just a few weeks! I really thought (and hoped!) I'd be pregnant again by the time our angel's EDD came around! Maybe it wasn't meant to be...hoping a BFP is meant for us somehow!

Oh hunny u will get ur forever bean someday .... I promise .... Wats the edd of yr angel so I can have u in my thoughts even though u always are .... Just a bot more on that day xxx love u xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

I think we have another talkative baby born!


----------



## nlk

xopiinkiieox said:


> Thanks! I miss all of you too! I promise to be better about checking in!! Some exciting events coming up, with babies coming soon! Wouldn't miss it for the world!
> 
> Also getting hard to think that I would have been due in just a few weeks! I really thought (and hoped!) I'd be pregnant again by the time our angel's EDD came around! Maybe it wasn't meant to be...hoping a BFP is meant for us somehow!

Sending you loads of hugs :hugs: as erin said, I'm sure you will get your rainbow soon! Thinking of you!



MommaAlexis said:


> I think we have another talkative baby born!

ahhh who??


----------



## joo

Oooh who's had their bambino??? X


----------



## nlk

just fb stalked :ninja: I'm hoping I'm right in saying it's chelsea (TFSgirl) (if we didn't already know she'd had her bubs!) :thumbup:

congrats chelsea, if you're stalking! What a cutie! :cloud9:


----------



## flapjack10

It's Sharonfruit! :D


----------



## joo

Aaah thanks FJ!

WOoohooo! :wohoo: well done sharonfruit & congratulations!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I thought it was her but didn't want to say in case I mixed up her real name and name on here lol!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Jess - I really hope it's you soon hun! Makes me sad thinking how long you've waited. And any other lttc in here, big hugs to you all especially today.


----------



## nlk

ahhh congrats, shar! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hugs:shar!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats sharon!!!!!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Yep yep yep its shar..... Her lil bubs is absoloutly gorgeous! Pics on her journal .... I won't say details ill let her tell y all but just gorgeous .... Ps Chelsea did have get lil bundle already too ... 

Congrats congrats congrats xxx


----------



## dontworry

Thanks, Lexi. <3 I hope it's me soon too! No AF in over 2 months though so we shall see. I don't think I'm ovulating. 

Who else has gotten a BFP recently??! When did you get yours, Lizzy?!


----------



## JJsmom

I got my BFP on the 24th!! 

I hope you get yours soon too Jess!! Are you using OPKs? Why do you think you're not ovulating?


----------



## dontworry

I tried OPKs before and they never picked up an O day. I plan to use them again but am waiting to see a doctor first. I might need to get back on birth control or something because not having my period is really messing with me.


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks guys... 

My yellow bundle turned into a little baby girl at 2am on November 4th, she weighs 7lbs 11 and doing great, we got her home yesterday evening xxx

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l318/mezie1991/E7F4CC38-117C-404C-A0E9-F6D9D45FED2D-619-0000003448033FF8.jpg


----------



## joo

Absolutely beautiful Sharonfruit, & such a pretty name too. You must be on :cloud9: right now! Xxx


----------



## nlk

beautiful little girl, shar! :thumbup: congrats!

Jess, you can have AF induced...I have to. I don't go back on the bcp everytime! You're ok to go without AF for 3 months, before they will need to force it...I really hope you can get some answers. I know how frustrating it can be! I'm about to hit the year mark, and that pretty much all been WITH meds....it sucks :nope:

Started my new round of meds yesterday, and have a scan booked for the 14th :thumbup: this is my first round since having surgery, so hoping they do some good! Feeling sorry for myself today, so decided to have a bag of Millie's Cookies for breakfast. They were banoffee...that counts right?!


----------



## flapjack10

dontworry said:


> Thanks, Lexi. <3 I hope it's me soon too! No AF in over 2 months though so we shall see. I don't think I'm ovulating.
> 
> Who else has gotten a BFP recently??! When did you get yours, Lizzy?!

I got mine on 20th Oct, I think! 

Shar - She is so beautiful! :cloud9:

Nlk- Banoffee is basically one of your five a day! Hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Shar she is absolutely beautiful!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Laura91

Yay for another baby born!

Hope everyone's ok, just trying to quickly catch up on journals etc xx


----------



## Bergebabe

helllooooooo

well i havent been in here for ages and ages, im so rubbish!!!

congratulations to all new bfps!! Looks like ive missed quite a few but im so glad they're coming thick and fast and believe me the time will fly by!

annie i hope ur oh is better soon xx it must be so hard for you both but you will get there i know you will, and when you do you will make the most lovely mummy xxx

jess i dont know if you're still reading through ( i assume so as you must still be updating) but i hope all is well with you too x

i read back through quite a few pages but couldnt catch up with everything as i'd have been here all night :haha: i hope i havent missed too much!!!

hmmm my name seems to now be at the top of the bfp list which is slightly scary!!! hopefully not too long left to wait!

much love to all xxxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks berge! Can't wait too see your bundle!!!


----------



## pops23

You then me berge, really hoping baby comes sooner rather than later now!! 

Congrats to all new BFPs, so many little bundles of joy will be joining us soon  cxx


----------



## Boozlebub

Hi girls,

Congrats to all those who have had their little ones and to all the new bfps!

Hope everyone is well. Its been busy here, had by 21st birthday and friends over to visit from the UK.

Very happy now that my first natural af has started since the miscarriage so here is back to trying this month and fxed for a christmas bfp! 

What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Argh! I've only just seen that I'm 6th on the list! Scary!! :wacko: :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Hi Boozle! Nice to see you back! FX for Christmas BFP :dust: hope you're doing ok hun :hugs:

Haha MrsS you're going to be 4th very soon :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Boozle, welcome back and glad you finally having your normal AF! Good luck for your Christmas BFP!!!!!!

MrsSwaffer, yes it will be here before you know it!! Seems like the first trimester is going so slowly but halfway there now!!! I'm just concerned because my regular doc is rubbish! Was supposed to have an appt on Thursday about my blood pressure and they called to reschedule it and then told me I couldn't be seen period because I'm pregnant. My appt with my OB isn't until the 26th so I'm hoping everything will be well until then. My regular doc now said I'm high risk because of blood pressure. Now that they make sure to scare me enough, I'm liable to go to the ER if it goes up too much. It went up pretty high when I had that conversation with them that's for sure. The OB is so booked up they can't get me in sooner but the lady said she'd try if she had any cancellations when she made her appt reminder calls. But of course I didn't hear back so I've got 2 weeks and 2 days!! Then we'll schedule the ultra sound at that point too. 

How are you doing FJ? I see your scan is today!! Good luck!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Was gonna have a lazy day today, but everyone called me to do stuff. Waaaah


----------



## joo

I know how you feel on that one Alex, I was meant to be having a lazy day too but instead spent the afternoon car shopping &when we got home stripped wallpaper & plaster in the living room (that we decorated about 6 months ago :haha:)

Fingers crossed for a Christmas BFP Boozle!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I got home from work at 3pm, and slept for two hours on the sofa! :wacko: I didn't know I was that tired. It's a good job I've got two days off work now. Two lazy days? :)


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg lizzy is it scan day today whoopppppppiiiieeeeee I'm excited !

Glad to see ur back boozle, good luck.for Xmas bfp.... I still can't believe that New yrs time last yr was wen I got my bfp wholly ctap time has flown

Omg berge, and tori ...ur up next who's gonna get in first huh? Good luck.I'm waiting with bated breath 

Hope ur enjoying katiya, shar xx

Laura, joo, Mrs s and alll bumps are going well .... I know I've missed names here bit I'm rushing 

Hope all bubs are fan bloody tastic .... Pyper sure is :)

Lots of love all round xxxx


----------



## nlk

it's been so quiet in here I thought I'd unsubscribed! :haha:

Hope everyone's doing ok...I had my tracking scan this morning, which showed 3 follies! Going back in on monday morning to hopefully trigger, as none of them were big enough :growlmad:

I've got so much uni work..someone motivate me? I have another bag of millies cookies this morning to try and help :happydance:


----------



## flapjack10

Nlk! Stop mentioning Millie's Cookies! I get so jealous :haha:

I wish I could motivate you, but it's hard enough to motivate myself ATM!

Good luck on Monday with the trigger!

It has been very quiet in here! Come on girls, someone must have some goss!

xxx


----------



## nlk

pahaha...I'm addicted! One more bag and I get a free bag :dohh: I just sit and devour them!

It's ok, I'm getting on with work quite well. Written 1500 words so far :thumbup:

I don't really have anything massively interesting to say :haha: although me and OH were having a conversation this morning on the way back from the hospital, talking about how when you're pregnant you are allowed to ask a policeman for his hat to wee in if you're desperate...

yeah, we're intellectual!

p.s. we did actually see a policeman on the way home, which is what sparked the conversation!


----------



## flapjack10

nlk said:


> I don't really have anything massively interesting to say :haha: although me and OH were having a conversation this morning on the way back from the hospital, talking about how when you're pregnant you are allowed to ask a policeman for his hat to wee in if you're desperate...
> 
> yeah, we're intellectual!
> 
> p.s. we did actually see a policeman on the way home, which is what sparked the conversation!

:haha: I'll ask my hubby he's in the police! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## nlk

omg, do! I'd love to know whether that's actually true!

Apparently it's only if it's one of those hard hats...(obvious, I guess :haha:)


----------



## joo

Nlk I heard about that peeing in a police man's hat thing too! :haha:

Millie's cookies omg so goood! My OH makes the double choc chip ones (got recipe online) they taste just like Millie's cookies but bloomin' expensive to make! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I might go get a gingerbread latte and a cookie (not as good as Millie's) now...

xxx


----------



## nlk

the main reason I eat them is because I'm allergic to chocolate, so it's really hard to find cookies that are nice and without chocolate. Banoffee millies fit that!

I ran out of cookies:(


----------



## joo

Banoffee... Gingerbread....

You girls! I think I have an excuse to leave the house now, I need TREATS!

Nlk I'm sorry for being ignorant, but what are follies? Hope you don't mind me asking :blush:


----------



## Laura91

I'm so glad i've only just read this thread, it's making me sooo hungry! Only an hour to go till dinner - I can make it.

My new thing that I must have is strawberry Nesquick milkshakes :haha:! 

I can't wait to go on dinner now and get some double chocolate chip cookies from Cooplands and a hot chocolate :) x


----------



## flapjack10

Allergic to chocolate, nlk! :shock:

xxx


----------



## joo

I just googled and only getting buildings :dohh: not got the answer, but Good luck for your appointment on Monday nlk xxxxx

Laura - do you have cravings? I haven't had any but whenever an advert is on, whether it is for yoghurt, raspberry liqueur, crackers, i want it! It doesn't last long though, my fickle mind changes when the next advert comes on.

Also, it has been really quiet in here. Hope everyone is well! x


----------



## nlk

FJ, I know! I hate it! it's not even as if I've always been allergic to it, so I know how good it tastes!

Joo, I mean follicles...as in, I had a scan of my ovaries, and there are three follicles which will (hopefully!) be ready to release an egg on monday! I don't ovulate independently, so I take drugs to do it. But then, my body doesn't know what to do with the egg, so I need an injection to trigger ovulation. The joys of ferility treatments! Hope that explains it a bit better? I forget that a lot of people get confused by it all...I'm so used to it! :dohh:


----------



## JJsmom

OK, it's 6:37am and I'm reading all this about cookies so now I want some good cookies!!! LOL! I'm going to have to pick some up! The girls at work are going to eventually figure it out!! HAHA! I've been on a chocolate milk binge. I drink one every morning. I stop at the gas station on the way to work to pick it up. I've also wanted bacon egg and cheese sandwiches like crazy. We have Thanksgiving next week and I can't believe it's already here! Christmas will be here in 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whew! 

I have 1 week and 5 days until my first appt. I had massive morning sickness on Monday but after I ate my bacon egg and cheese sandwich yesterday I didn't have any problems. LOL! I found out that when I go into labor I'm going to be all alone. OH will be gone to the military and DS will be gone to my moms for the summer. He'll come back 2 weeks after I have our LO. I'm hoping my little sister will come down for the labor and hope that my dads vacation will be the first or second week of July so I can go stay with him for a day or two. We'll see what happens! I'll even spend my birthday alone unless my dad is off work. :(


----------



## joo

that makes sense nlk, thanks for explaining it to me and once again good luck with the trigger on Monday!

JJsmom - I hope you get something sorted, being on your own over that time won't be any fun at all xx


----------



## flapjack10

Oh no hope you're not alone JJs! :hugs: We'll be here for you! GL at your first appointment!

Mmmmmm just had my decaff gingerbread latte (soooooo goood) and cookie, it was bit like a Millie's but not the same... Still good though.

Oh I feel better for that!


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks FJ!!! I think it'll be nice to have a bit of time alone with our LO when it's born. But 2 whole weeks might be too much. I get too paranoid. My dog is going to be sleeping with me by then! LOL! When OH leaves my dog will be in bed with me every night!


----------



## nlk

:hugs: JJsmom! Hopefully you can sort stuff out so that you're not alone! I'm sure your sister will do everything she can to make sure you're not completely alone!


----------



## Laura91

Joo - Not really had any cravings, i'm more like you - if I see something on the telly I need it :haha: But again, after 10 minutes i'm on to the next thing!

JJ - I hope you manage to get something sorted, being alone all that time definitely won't be fun :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks for your words ladies!! I spoke to my little sister this morning on my way to work and she was very encouraging! She doesn't plan on missing it for anything! I started crying and she busted me out on it asking if I was. I was like of course!! I don't want to be alone!! She chuckled and told me to stop it and I won't be alone. :) That was nice to hear! It seems like time is moving so slowly but I'm already over 6 weeks!!! YAY! 

I got cookies today from Subway. They didn't have the white chocolate chip macadamia nut that is my fav so the girl that went got me chocolate chip instead. I ate one and brought the other 2 home to DS and OH.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Subway is the king of cookies, I live a block over from one!


----------



## joo

Subway do cookies?! I've been missing out.

I'm going to make flapjack today. I had a pre-packed one at the weekend & it was really nice, & as I don't have any baking stuff in but I have tonnes of oats this should be nice & easy for me.


----------



## sharonfruit

I've got loads of oats too, mm flapjack...


----------



## JJsmom

Yes Joo, subway has cookies! They are so good! When I eat there I usually replace the bag of chips with two cookies when I get the meal. So then I get the sandwich, drink, and 2 cookies! YUM!! I might go get a sandwich from there today!


----------



## flapjack10

Mmmm flapjack! Oaty goodness!

xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

I just made a cherry flapjack :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Droooool! xxx


----------



## joo

I made flapjack too, just plain though. Mmmm it's still warm in the middle.


----------



## nlk

I'm deffo making flapjacks tonight!

I can't have the cookies from subway. They are super nice though...except for the ONE which doesn't have chocolate...I hate that one :(


----------



## MommaAlexis

what the hell is a flapjack? I had subway with cookies for lunch today mmmm thanks guys!


----------



## nlk

its all oats, really....and some golden syrup and sugar...like a biscuit but only oats?

You should make some alex. Once you make them, you will realise what you're missing!


----------



## JJsmom

Sounds good!!

Alright ladies. So I'm trying to watch my blood pressure but I am craving anything with pickles!! I went to subway today to get a sandwich and I hate pickles but I asked them to put them on the sandwich and OMG I couldn't get enough! I ate that 6" sandwich so quickly and wanted more. But then I realized why I couldn't even eat but 3" the last sandwich I got. I became so uncomfortable and stuffed. My poor belly, I couldn't suck it in at all!!! But all I wanted to do was eat more pickles! I had OH go get hamburgers for dinner so I could eat more pickles!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I normally eat two foot longs for a meal lol..


----------



## JJsmom

I just can't seem to eat much. I get full so fast! I told mom I feel like my innards are already being pushed all the way up! I dont eat much anymore. My tummy is so bloated!!


----------



## flapjack10

Mmmm I love gherkins JJs! Don't blame you! My stomach is so bloated too! Tried my bikini on this morning and it was a bit tight especially on my boobs! It's a 32G! Going to have to get another bikini today - Christ knows what size I'll end up with!

xxx


----------



## joo

Mmmmm pickles!!! Or anything soaked in vinegar (excepts eggs :sick:)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Laras room :)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...=18&_ft_=src.24:sty.308:actrs.100000820975512


----------



## JJsmom

So adorable Alexis!!!!!!


----------



## pops23

it's beautiful hun xx


----------



## joo

Wow you've done a fab job there Alex... Now do you wanna come & do mine? :haha:

Hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Sneak peak of our photoshoot
 



Attached Files:







318998_454669857903709_1067663910_n.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pops23

She looks beautiful! Xx


----------



## JJsmom

She is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## joo

Grrr can't sleep again! Being kept awake by constant dripping on our windows from the guttering because it's raining all of the time. It sounds really loud at night because everything else is so quiet. It's every night now & it's making me really mad! I remember complaining about it last year too. OH says we just need to get me some ear plugs to wear so I can sleep. I don't want any effing ear plugs, I just want the damn thing fixed! He said it's not broken/leaking, it's just dripping. :grr: guess I'll be finding my own money to get someone out to repair it then!


----------



## joo

Got my 1st antenatal class this evening woohoo! Also got my 1st therapy session this morning, wish me luck :wacko:

Love to all you ladies xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Good luck Joo!

xxx


----------



## Laura91

Good luck Joo! Hope you enjoy tonight :)

I'm still debating whether to go to the classes or not.. did anyone not go? x


----------



## joo

My 2 SILs and my best friend didn't go. I was going to do the NCT classes but decided to do the NHS ones because I another couple starting it tonight and it's freeeee!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Omg yippeeeeee another ttc1t bub has entered the world .... I'm not ruining any surprises but Yahoooooo that's berge and tori within days 

Congrats to both of u ... They r b0th amazing lil beings and I hope ur both enjoying every minute 

Lots a love xoxoxoxoxo

That makes fumbles (r u put there) and then haylee next


----------



## AllisMommy

Jealoussssss here with all these wonderful BFPs I am seeing! Congratulations Girls!!

We r still trying :(

Just bought my first set of ovulation sticks.. Didn't want to resort to this :( 
So bummed sad and all around discouraged:((


----------



## JJsmom

AllisMommy said:


> Jealoussssss here with all these wonderful BFPs I am seeing! Congratulations Girls!!
> 
> We r still trying :(
> 
> Just bought my first set of ovulation sticks.. Didn't want to resort to this :(
> So bummed sad and all around discouraged:((

They can at least help detect the ovulation and I pray they help you conceive! I've used them for a few months myself! Good luck and I pray you get your sticky bean soon!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## TFSGirl

Laura91 said:


> Good luck Joo! Hope you enjoy tonight :)
> 
> I'm still debating whether to go to the classes or not.. did anyone not go? x

I didn't do any antenatal classes. My mom kept telling me to as she said I'd regret it later, even if I just went to "learn how to breathe".... I told her I had been doing that for almost 28 years...lol anyway, I never did classes and my OB said that I was textbook with my pushing and I should teach it and that I'm incredibly strong.


----------



## joo

At my class on Tuesday the midwife said they don't go through teaching you how to breathe anymore, they prefer the midwife to go with what the mum is doing at the time. She did briefly explain about panting the head out but that was it. I was a but surprisedthey don't go in to it but not that bothered :shrug:


----------



## Laura91

Thanks ladies :flower: I'm not too fussed about going and neither is my OH but wasn't sure if there was something in there that i'd be totally missing out on :shrug:

How are you and your little man getting on TFS? x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Our NCT antenatal classes start on 12th Jan, and I'm really looking forward to it. I've heard good things about the NCT classes. :)


----------



## JJsmom

Look!! My little bean!!! HB 171 bpm!
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, lovely JJsmom. <3 So cute! Congratulations again. I had a scan at 9 weeks too. :)


----------



## joo

Lovely pic jjsmom! X


----------



## flapjack10

YAY! :hugs: :dance:

Got my scan on Monday... so nervous!

xxx


----------



## TFSGirl

Laura; we are good :) he and I hang out all day, I just can't get enough of him :) how is your pregnancy going? :D I've been so MIA and busy, sorry :(


----------



## JJsmom

Awesome FJ!!! I bet you can't wait to see your LO!!!! It's so amazing watching it wiggle around in your tummy so small!!!


----------



## flapjack10

I can't wait, but I'm also scared just in case anything is wrong! 

xxx


----------



## JJsmom

flapjack10 said:


> I can't wait, but I'm also scared just in case anything is wrong!
> 
> xxx

:hugs: Don't think about anything being wrong!! I felt the same way and was very nervous! My mom said she's such the optimistic that she doesn't think anything is wrong until they prove it to her. I'm usually the same way but once you have a loss that's all you're concerned about. I can't wait to see a pic of your peanut and hear how fast the heartbeat is!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joo

Oooh a royal baby! Is it sad that I nearly cried a little when I heard the announcement? I'm not a massive royal fan or anything so I'm blaming the hormones :haha: x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I love that there's a royal baby on the way! So exciting!! But I know exactly how she's feeling with the hyperemesis gravidarum, and it is grim! Poor Duchess. :(


----------



## JJsmom

I just saw that tonight! So exciting!!


----------



## boofangie

Hi girlies! Hope your all okay! Sorry not been on in so long! Ive been having a crazy few months and sadly am not trying anymore for babies! Which to be fair im quite happy about because the arguments be and OH have, i cant even see us being together by new year. Anyhooo, im here for moe exciting news...

My sister is 40+6 weeks now, her partner left her 4 months in, so im the birthing partner which is super excitng. 
But weve come to a dilemma. Shes had 3 sweeps, the last one being esterday afternoon which she said was mega. really got her going. we went on walks after and bumpy car rides and then at 12am she started havinhg contractions 5mins apart. we went in and the midwife agreed that lucy was contracting really strong, but after an internal, showed she was only 2cm, something shes been since 39weeks. after that everything slowed down, shes havig contractions willy nilly!

my wuestion is, how do we keep it going? it all calmed down and they sent her home. I know its different for everyonce, but just feel so sorry for her having all these false starts.

i know its like saying how long is a peice of string, but after seeing her last night you would think it was defintly labour and for her to get sent home was heartbreaking.

anyhoo, sorry for the long essay. just need advice.

sending my love to everyone.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Has she tried EPO/RLT? I went hiking, ate reeeeaaaally spicey food. There is castor oil but it's generally not very safe but works for most people apparently. It's just if it doesn't work that it can cause meconium in waters. So, that is something she'd need to decide on. Ummmm swimming! That helped Lara drop really low for me :)


----------



## boofangie

She's having contractions now every 6 mins! Got her on the bouncy ball! Xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

You doing okay hun? Will you still be on BnB?


----------



## Laura91

TFS - Aww glad you're both good :) Pregnancy's been good for me so far! Seems to be going really quickly though - I somehow thought it would drag.. Don't apologise for being busy, you have a baby!! 

Angie - Good luck to your sister!!

Hope everyone's good :)

Had an ok weekend until Sunday night when T found out work didn't need him until after Christmas :( Not the best of timing but we knew it was gonna happen sooner or later (although i'd of preferred later!) x


----------



## boofangie

Yeah we're on the Way to the hospital now! Me, my mum, dad and sister! Hopefully she will be past 2cm as that's whats keeping her from staying in! Been recording and they are 5mins apart and lasting a minute! xx


----------



## Laura91

Eeeeek! Good luck! x


----------



## sharonfruit

Good luck to your sister angie. Keep us updated. If things slow down again I suggest nipple stimulation. I used a breast pump to get my contractions going but she could also try aiming the shower head at her nipples.


----------



## boofangie

Still in! Waters gone but just can't get past 2cm! She's throwing up and being really faint but nothing they can do :-( all of us are drained xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Eeep how exciting! I saw on Fbook that you're an Aunty! Congrats!

I'm sorry about you and your OH. I hope things work out for the best. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Laura91

Congratulations Ange! x


----------



## Laura91

Just spotted this post in Haylee.'s pregnancy journal:

_"My yellow bump turned BLUE at 2.55pm on 5 December 2012 weighing 6 pound 11 ounces and 47cm long

Welcome to the world my precious Riley Matthew"_

Had him yesterday at 38+3. 9th Totally Talkative baby to be born! :dance:


----------



## flapjack10

That's lovely!

xxx


----------



## Laura91

Ooh, just looked and Haylee was 11th! So many babies!

Just done a bit of stalking and fumbles was due yesterday, can't seem to find any recent posts though..? x


----------



## sugarpi24

Hey I'm 24 and hubby is 25 and we've been ttc for awhile now...I think ive gone baby crazy! Lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

Happens to the best of us, girl! Welcome!


----------



## Smile181c

Aw congratulations Haylee! Welcome to team blue ;) An congrats to Ange on becoming an aunty! xxx


----------



## flapjack10

sugarpi24 said:


> Hey I'm 24 and hubby is 25 and we've been ttc for awhile now...I think ive gone baby crazy! Lol

Welcome! If you're crazy you'll fit in well here! :)

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

If anyone wants to congratulate Haylee in her journal, its here:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1056333-haylees-pregnancy-journal.html


----------



## sugarpi24

flapjack10 said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey I'm 24 and hubby is 25 and we've been ttc for awhile now...I think ive gone baby crazy! Lol
> 
> Welcome! If you're crazy you'll fit in well here! :)
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I think I'm crazy....ever since we decided to ttc ive been buying baby items...lets say I have a room full upstairs with winnie the pooh items :) no clothes or anything like that...just the big stuff...decor stuff..all I got for cheap...i tell hubby he will thank me later when all we have to focus on is doctor bills and small stuff...lol and I say "when we have kids.." quite a bit and its all I think about...I have books about ttc...and etc etc :) lol so I think I'm beyond crazy :) I think ill fit right in :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

So we have everything from LTTC and people with our babies. I got pregnant my first cycle last year with this group and they've been a god send through this crazy year. Xo


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone. Just checking in to see how everyone is getting on. Apologies for not coming on here very often. I don't seem to have the time to do anything these days. The babies well and truly keep me on my toes! They are 15 weeks tomorrow which is so hard to believe! They now weigh 9lb 13oz and 10lb 2oz which is really good considering their birth weights. They look like proper chubby babies now aswell and are smiling and giggling loads, and trying to tell us stories! So cute :) I looked back at our photos on our camera the other day and we can't get over how small and tiny they looked when they were born. I think it's just hitting me now how much we went through with Harry being so poorly and on a ventilator :( poor mite. He's like a totally different baby now. They both have very different personalities too which are really starting to show - and my predictions were right. Harry is chilled out and the laid back one and Poppy is a feisty madam with a short temper! I love them so much :)

Hope everyone else is ok

X


----------



## JJsmom

Welcome sugarpi!! Good luck on your journey and hope you get your bfp quickly!


----------



## joo

15 weeks already BBH?? That's gone so quickly! Glad your babies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## pops23

Lovely to hear from you BBH, so glad the babies are doing so well 

In case anyone didn't know, my yellow bump tuned blue on 27th November, Flynn Leo was born at 4.10am weighing 8lb 2oz following a horrendous 30 hour labour and then emergency c section, but he is doing wonderfully and is gorgeous with a full head of dark hair, I'm totally besotted xxx


----------



## JJsmom

pops23 said:


> Lovely to hear from you BBH, so glad the babies are doing so well
> 
> In case anyone didn't know, my yellow bump tuned blue on 27th November, Flynn Leo was born at 4.10am weighing 8lb 2oz following a horrendous 30 hour labour and then emergency c section, but he is doing wonderfully and is gorgeous with a full head of dark hair, I'm totally besotted xxx

He is so handsome pops!!! Congrats!! I've seen all the pics you've posted and he is so wonderful!!


----------



## dontworry

This group is exploding with little babes lately!! Congrats to all of the new mamas!! 

I've updated the front page - I'm not sure if I've got everything on there correctly or not, so please let me know if you want something changed. :) Love to you all!


----------



## sugarpi24

dontworry said:


> This group is exploding with little babes lately!! Congrats to all of the new mamas!!
> 
> I've updated the front page - I'm not sure if I've got everything on there correctly or not, so please let me know if you want something changed. :) Love to you all!

Please put me on there I'm 24...LTTTC :) thanks :)


----------



## joo

dontworry said:


> This group is exploding with little babes lately!! Congrats to all of the new mamas!!
> 
> I've updated the front page - I'm not sure if I've got everything on there correctly or not, so please let me know if you want something changed. :) Love to you all!

Eeek can't believe I'm fourth down on the list now! Could you change mine to 25 and :pink: when you get chance please? Xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm third! Argh!

Oh, I'm 27 now. :) I never noticed you had me at 26 - my birthday is in August!


----------



## flapjack10

So is mine MrsS! We're the same age! What date is urs?

Lovely to hear from you BBH!

xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

13th August. :) What about you?


----------



## flapjack10

29th!

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hmm, I don't know what people think but maybe we can leave our original ages on there (to represent our ages when we joined the thread, to save Jess having to amend it too often), and just ask her to update it with baby info?


----------



## Aurora CHK

I love seeing 'two weeks' on my ticker. TTC, here I come!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boozlebub

Hi everyone!

Congrats to all those who have had their babies!

No christmas bfp for me as AF showed sunday morning. Onto the next month now! Would be so much easier if a girl at work hadn't just found out she's preggers with her bf of a few months and is not even sure if she wants it!!

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to Christmas! :)


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry about AF Boozle :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Yahoooo haylee. Little Riley Mathew is adorable ..... Great news I'm.so excited .... I posted in ur journal I'm.just sorry I.missed the big announcement .... Love ya hunny yahook


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aurora CHK said:


> Hmm, I don't know what people think but maybe we can leave our original ages on there (to represent our ages when we joined the thread, to save Jess having to amend it too often), and just ask her to update it with baby info?

No problem. :) I'm easy! I guess it doesn't really matter about ages.


----------



## joo

Aww I love the name Riley.


----------



## dontworry

I've updated ages and your pink bundle, joo! :)
I have no problem updating it at all!

I've been kind of in-hiding lately... I've been struggling to come on here without getting a little choked up every time (NO fault of yours, just me and my mind!!). I've also not really had a reason to come on lately since I have not had a period since August. But yesterday, she finally came! And man is she making me miserable. :( I feel like I'm almost back in the game now... but we shall see where this leads us. I still have not made it to the doctor (I can see HG wagging her finger at me right now lol) but it's on the list. My schedule is filling up by the second with lots of things to distract me from TTC, which is great (just signed up for college, got a promotion at work, etc). I'm going to try to make more time to stop by here and check up on everyone! I miss you all and just have to remember I feel good when I stay on this thread - but maybe I shouldn't wander around too much elsewhere lol. 

Alright, I'm off to a birthday party for my friend's little man - 2 years old today! :)


----------



## joo

Thanks Jess. Congratulations on your promotion :headspin: glad you finally got AF but hope she goes quickly. And get your doctor appointment booked asap! X


----------



## JJsmom

Glad you finally got AF!!!! Congrats on your promotion and going back to school! So exciting!!! Hopefully you'll be back in the game with AF showing up! Definitely getting to the doc could give you some answers!! :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

JESS I GOT YOUR CARD!!! Thank you!


----------



## dontworry

Aww yay! That's two down!


----------



## JJsmom

I got mine too Jess!!!! Thank you so very much!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Yay Jess well done on promotion! Yes, you must still come on here as we miss you. Also you get Star Wars references and I need that (Yes, I am that selfish).

xxx


----------



## joo

My OH broke the news to me the other day that he wants to get into Star Wars :dohh: I just 'hmmm'ed lol. Yesterday we were in Asda & his eyes lit up "oooh star wars complete box set- £50!" thankfully I have already got all his Christmas pressies, so he won't be getting into Star Wars just yet! I'd probably enjoy it, he converted me into a super hero geek & convinced me to see twilight(!!!)


----------



## flapjack10

It's not just a film Joo, it's a life manual.*

*the original trilogy


----------



## nlk

*yawn* I can't stand star wars!! OH always has a go at me for it...also, I still get mixed up as to which one is star wars and which is star trek :haha:

Don't hate me :(


----------



## dontworry

Bahahaha ohhh Star Wars... I've bought Terr a shirt that says, "Trust Me, I'm a Jedi" to go along with his pile of other geeky shirts! I enjoy it and a lot of other sci-fi things. :)


----------



## Laura91

Aurora - 2 weeks to go! :bunny:

Boozlebub - Sorry AF came :hugs:

Jess - Great update! :)



nlk said:


> *yawn* I can't stand star wars!! OH always has a go at me for it...also, I still get mixed up as to which one is star wars and which is star trek :haha:
> Don't hate me :(

:rofl: I don't like star wars either, we can stick together :haha:!

Just realised, it's been just over a year since I joined BnB! :dance: x


----------



## boofangie

Hey girlies,
I never came back on after saying my sister had gone into labour and felt really bad after asking for your advice and then not telling you how it ended.

Charlie Derek Robert Clowes was born at 4.16am. it was the most amazing thing I've ever got to experience.
She was in Pretern labour for 2 days but the pains were that bad they admitted her due to her passing out and throwing up. She was only 2cm and there was not much they could really do for the pains except pethadine 

at 2am they checked her again as the pains were easing off and she was 4cm! so we dashed off to the birthing pool, she did amazing, she's only very petite and tiny so we were quite worried, but within 2 hours of established labour she pushed charlie out with nothing but gas and air! he was 9lb and amazing!

he's nearly 2 weeks old now and is such a joy! happy and healthy and we love him! Lucys having a hard time as her scumbag ex isn't turning up and has a new girlfriend (who he cheated on her with) but charlie deserves more than that so she's putting on a brave face.

I hope your all doing well!!

P.S My boyfriend topped the cake! I like star wars, I Really do. But when we were in Florida we "accidentally" ended up staying in the same hotel as the Star Wars Celebration Convention. Still to this day believe he did this on purpose haha. So spent 2 days of my holiday inside a convention with him geeking it out! haha! Couldd have killed him!! Its very true though, its not just a film!


----------



## disneydarling

Hello girls, I hope you still remember me, I come here to say hello now and again and when I got my BFP I was sure I'd stick around, but I've not been the best at updating you all.

My little baby is doing well, I'm now 18 weeks and we found out last week that its a GIRL :) very excited about that! Hope you are all doing good and I really do plan to stay around here this time, because I am coming on here a lot more!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats on your pink bundle Disney!!!


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats to your sister Angie! Sounds like a rollercoaster time for her, she's lucky to have a sis like you!

Hi Disney! :wave: Congrats on having a pinkie! Hope you're well. Can't believe your 18 weeks already, although I can't believe JJ and I are nearly 12!

xxx


----------



## Laura91

Congratulations Disney!

FJ, good luck for your scan :D xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh Disney, congratulations on being full of girl! That sounds weird but you know what I mean.

Thanks Laura. Its coming up fast now and I am SO EXCITED! Also on Saturday DH spent loads of time holding and cuddling up with my sister's 5 month old :cloud9: I think he's ready, yay! (And not a minute too soon of course!!)

I need to stock up on ovulation sticks and pregnancy tests and pre-conception vitamins and Conceive+/Preseed etc. BUT as I am silly, I am not buying any of that until AF comes this month. Just in case!

Although part of me is tempted to, because a) I believe in Sod's Law, and feel it might be more likely to mean I get a BFP this month after all if I buy lots of things for January that I wouldnt then need, and b) I feel like I wouldn't really mind if I ended up with stuff I didn't need because I'd just be so happy to be pregnant. And then I feel that kind of cancels out a) because it wouldn't really be that much of a Sod after all....... 

Yes I am a complete nutter! :fool:

My all-in-the-mind symptoms this month are the usual ones, that just actually mean I'm in luteal phase - tender (and by that I mean painful!) nips, gas, and this month a bit extra in the form of being all emotional the last week. I think that's probably more to do with Christmas though :haha:

AF due next Thursday - last one before TTC :happydance:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oops, I mean AF due this Thursday. Well, depending..... I think its due Wednesday, Fertility Friend thinks its due Friday, so I am splitting the difference!


----------



## disneydarling

Thanks girls :)

And congrats flapjack on your BFP! Aah I've been away so long that I didn't even know, so happy for you!


----------



## JJsmom

I can't believe we are already 12 weeks!!! I'm starting to panic a bit today though. I have been cramping off and on today and I'm hoping it's just baby growing! Praying we hear the heartbeat tomorrow at the appt and hoping they will schedule a 12 week scan as well or if I have to wait until 20 weeks now. :) Your baby was so cute on your scan FJ!!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

So many congratulations are in order here!!

:happydance:


----------



## Hit Girl

Lizzy!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## flapjack10

disneydarling said:


> Thanks girls :)
> 
> And congrats flapjack on your BFP! Aah I've been away so long that I didn't even know, so happy for you!

Thank you! :flower:



JJsmom said:


> I can't believe we are already 12 weeks!!! I'm starting to panic a bit today though. I have been cramping off and on today and I'm hoping it's just baby growing! Praying we hear the heartbeat tomorrow at the appt and hoping they will schedule a 12 week scan as well or if I have to wait until 20 weeks now. :) Your baby was so cute on your scan FJ!!!!

Oh thank goodness you said that! I have had cramping today! Phew! Starting to get a bit worried even though all was good with bean yesterday! S/he is probs swimming about loads!



Hit Girl said:


> Lizzy!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:blush: Thaaaanks!


----------



## JJsmom

flapjack10 said:


> disneydarling said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls :)
> 
> And congrats flapjack on your BFP! Aah I've been away so long that I didn't even know, so happy for you!
> 
> Thank you! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe we are already 12 weeks!!! I'm starting to panic a bit today though. I have been cramping off and on today and I'm hoping it's just baby growing! Praying we hear the heartbeat tomorrow at the appt and hoping they will schedule a 12 week scan as well or if I have to wait until 20 weeks now. :) Your baby was so cute on your scan FJ!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank goodness you said that! I have had cramping today! Phew! Starting to get a bit worried even though all was good with bean yesterday! S/he is probs swimming about loads!
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Girl said:
> 
> 
> Lizzy!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: Thaaaanks!Click to expand...

I found out today that supposedly my cramping is round ligament pain! I've seen some girls on the July board that say they have had round ligament pain but I didn't know what that meant. Doc told me today that it's just the ligaments around the uterus expanding and stretching and as long as it's not severe and no spotting then everything is good! :) I'm sure my coughing isn't helping either. ;)


----------



## disneydarling

Yes I had what I think was round ligament pain at around 12/13 weeks too. It's so hard not to stress and freak out at any little pains though!


----------



## JJsmom

Makes me feel better knowing others are going through it as well! :) How are you feeling Disney?


----------



## flapjack10

Makes me feel better too!

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aurora CHK said:


> Oops, I mean AF due this Thursday. Well, depending..... I think its due Wednesday, Fertility Friend thinks its due Friday, so I am splitting the difference!

In your face, FF! :witch: today. 1 week and five days until January. Two weeks until Ovulation! Good thing hubby is now on two weeks holiday, he needs to conserve his energy. Although he's gonna need another holiday almost immediately after this one ends, heh heh must try not to break him...


----------



## nlk

yay aurora :happydance: I think, as good as all these apps etc are, they're still not as good as properly knowing your own body. The amount of times mine has been off! And I had drugs regulating me!

Officially not under the care of fertility specialists anymore :cry: I'm so pissed at the nhs. I feel like I've just been abandoned. But I've now ordered agnus castus to try, and going to really exahust every option before I need to go through ivf (which apparently is the only hope I ever have of EVER getting pregnant). For me, I think ivf is the final attempt. I don't know whether I'm willing to go down the route of surrogacy, or adoption. This is already way more painful that I thought it would be :nope: Never i a million years did I think I would only have the option of ivf by the age of 21. It's more depressing knowing that I'm not even old enough to qualify for ivf yet!


----------



## flapjack10

nlk I've already written on your journal, but still wanted to :hugs: on here too.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh NLK, I'm so sorry honey, that is so incredibly rubbish to the max. Sorry to be thoughtlessly going on about my TTC plans when you're going through this. :hugs:

Its crazy that they won't try you on IVF early, when the reasons you need it are so different to the usual ones that give rise to the timescales.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Also, you really should move your journal link from that hidey place at the bottom there! I was just reading Flapjack's post like, NLK has a JOURNAL? Where is this treasure?


----------



## flapjack10

nlk's journal - Keep it secret, keep it safe.


----------



## Aurora CHK

heh heh, love it.


----------



## nlk

Lol...sorry, I didn't think it was hidden?! My bad :blush:

Don't feel bad aurora :hugs: I don't post in here massively, and always feel bad! So I don't really expect people to reply to me massively :haha:


----------



## nlk

Also, I don't stalk many journals...I'm trying to be better! I just forget!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

After the holiday, I plan on *trying* to be in here more. We haven't been TTC due to DH's surgery, so...nothing much to share or contribute! Hoping I can get my zest for TTC back, but as we approach the one year mark, it's sort of hard. Never thought I'd be the girl who couldn't get pregnant! Blah. In any case, hopping back on the cycle tracking train...especially since my cycles after the MC have been sooooo messed up! Have gone from 28 perfect days to 31-42 days, depending on what my body decides! Anyone else have this issue????

Hope all are well and enjoying the season to be merry!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Joel is meeting Lara next week.


----------



## JJsmom

nlk & Annie, I pray you both get your BFP's! I'm not sure what the age they start allowing IVF, but I think no matter your age if you want a child they should do anything they can to help you especially since YOU are paying THEM! I'm sorry you both are going through so much and again I'm praying for both of you!!


----------



## flapjack10

JJsmom said:


> nlk & Annie, I pray you both get your BFP's! I'm not sure what the age they start allowing IVF, but I think no matter your age if you want a child they should do anything they can to help you especially since YOU are paying THEM! I'm sorry you both are going through so much and again I'm praying for both of you!!

Unforunately that's not how the National Health Service works over here, it's such a shame. I saw an item on the news saying that there was ageism against old people in the NHS, it made think of nlk and how it was ageism against her too. If you're over 16 and the only way you can have a baby is via IVF then they should treat a 20 year old the same as a 30 year old. It's ridiculous.

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Amen.


----------



## nlk

I have to be 23 before I will be considered. Even though it sucks, and I still have a little over a year to wait, I speak to someone on here who doesn't qualify for ivf in her area until she's 30. I think it's absolutely disgusting. We pay tax, earn our own money...and don't seem to be getting any of the benefits of it.

Annie, I know how you feel. It's so horrible feeling like you'll never be pregnant...you just need to keep believing. It's so hard, I know. :hugs:

Alex, did he ask if he could meet her? How are you feeling about it all? Hope it all goes ok :hugs:


----------



## disneydarling

JJsmom said:


> Makes me feel better knowing others are going through it as well! :) How are you feeling Disney?

Actually doing good. I have spent every day since I found out I was pregnant majorly stressing about every little feeling! Can't beleive I am 19 weeks already but I am starting to calm down a little bit now. 


nlk that sucks about the NHS being so rubbish. I totally agree, what are we paying our taxes for if they are not willing to let you do this! Absolutley ridiculous. I bet you are going to be counting the days until you are 23!


----------



## nlk

disneydarling said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> Makes me feel better knowing others are going through it as well! :) How are you feeling Disney?
> 
> Actually doing good. I have spent every day since I found out I was pregnant majorly stressing about every little feeling! Can't beleive I am 19 weeks already but I am starting to calm down a little bit now.
> 
> 
> nlk that sucks about the NHS being so rubbish. I totally agree, what are we paying our taxes for if they are not willing to let you do this! Absolutley ridiculous. I bet you are going to be counting the days until you are 23!Click to expand...

I actually am :( Maybe I should make a ticker for it?! Haha.

You're nearly halfway now! It can't be easy, trying to relax and not stress :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

Wow! That is absolutely rubbish! I agree a 20 year old should be treated the same as a 30 year old if they want a child! I mean make the health professionals wait until they are 30 to have a child even though they want children when they are 20 and see how they feel about it! It irks me when the government can tell you how you have to run your own life when they aren't even a part of it yet you are paying taxes to them.


----------



## disneydarling

Yes nlk I think you definitely should make a ticker for it!

Yes it is hard not to stress, I thought getting pregnant and making it past 12 weeks would make me relax, but I don't think it's ever going to happen! I keep telling myself 'it will be ok when she's born and I can stop stressing then' but I think I'll be even more of a nervous wreck then! My husband keeps saying I'm going to be one of those crazy paranoid mothers and I'm afraid he might be right.


----------



## AllisMommy

Feeling very discouraged ..

OH and I had tests done.. My levels from blood test were great..

His semen analysis was abnormal...increased malformation and decreased motility :(. 

I'm a wreck...


----------



## nlk

:hugs:

I know this is hard, but try not to worry just yet. Is this the first SA that your OH has had done? There are many reasons why it can come back like this on the initial test...illness, or even the stress from having to go through testing is enough to completely screw it up! Also, how long did you abstain for before doing it? If it was too long (more than 5days) or too less then this would also affect it. The first thing you need to do is to ask for another one to be done.

Also, there are ways to improve these things. Get your OH to start taking the well an supplements for ttc...they have been shown to help improve it drastically. Also, try to cut back on smoking and drinking as these greatly influence morphology. If he uses a laptop often, make sure he stops putting it on his lap.

Sorry for the absolute essay! It's just that we have gone through the same thing. Our second one, with changes, saw us go from 3% to 41%, which is now well above average. It's just a shame that my specialist still chose to see this in a bad light.

Try to focus on the things that you can do to help it rather than the bad side. I hope you're able to put it to the side for Christmas as well and just relax and enjoy yourself. If you ever want to chat feel free to PM me x


----------



## AllisMommy

Thank you soooo much that really cheered me up a bit

I'm putting it all to the side for now. I told him to cut back on drinking.. He isn't an alcoholic again but he can put back a whole bottle of wine on his own .. He also has the occasional cigar.. So I've asked him to stop that too.

I just don't want to be the overbearing annoying woman you know? :(

And how did you get %?? When my doc called they only told me abnormal analysis with decreased motility and increased malformations.. I couldn't get anything else out of them except to refer him to a urologist :(


----------



## nlk

I actually asked them for a copy of the printout. I know what all the numbers mean, so said I needed it for our fertility specialist. I'm sure if you ask they will give you it? Morphology should be between 3-4%, and forward moving motility should be between 32-36%, or something like that. So I wanted to see just how bad it is...it's up to the individual to decide how far under normal is a cause for concern.

I know what you mean about being overbearing. The amount of argument we had over it all! He felt like I was telling him what to do too much and trying to have too much control. So in the end I changed what supplements I took, and made sure to take them in the evening so we could take them together...it's helped massively as he now feels its not just him. I figured more supplements for me wouldn't hurt :winkwink:


----------



## AllisMommy

I'm really just at a loss with the whole thing.. 

He drank a ton a few night ago so would that have an effect on this so quickly? I saw that morphology issues is more genetic than diet driven... What do you think?

I feel so sad though :(


----------



## nlk

Personally, I think out of all the MFI issues, morphology is probably the best one...in terms that it's the easiest thing to counter. Things like the heat and alcohol are the worst things to affect it and, because sperm are constantly being produced, it's possible that him drinking the other night could have influenced them that quickly. I know of a few people who have had this issue, and when they have changed certain aspects it has been improved greatly.

I would definitely at least give them a go. I'd rather go back and find out there I tried everything, and it just didn't work, than to not know whether there was anything that we could have done about it :flower:


----------



## AllisMommy

Last night we went to the casino... No drinking or smoking a cigar for him!! I was very proud!!

I guess we will see what happens in 4 weeks when I make him do it again :) lol


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Nlk - sorry about your situation! That's ridiculous...telling you what you can do with your own body! :growlmad: Hope you find a solution much more quickly!

Allis - sorry to hear this! Sounds like nlk has some great suggestions, so I hope they work!! We will have to go and get a SA for DH after the holidays...it's been a year, so thinking one of us is not working right!

:dust: for all...hope we all get the BFPs we dream of!!! <3


----------



## sharonfruit

Merry Christmas to all the totally talkative girlies and your families x


----------



## MommaAlexis

I am siiiick :(


----------



## JJsmom

Merry Christmas Ladies!!!!!

Alexis, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## disneydarling

Merry Christmas to you all! Xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

:xmas23: Happy Christmas, gorgeous girls!! :xmas23:


----------



## AllisMommy

Merry Christmas Ladies!!!


----------



## Laura91

Merry Christmas ladies! Xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Merry Christmas everyone, hope you're having special times with your families & friends. Hope you get well soon, Alex! Xx


----------



## flapjack10

Merry belated Chrimbo girlies! xxx


----------



## joo

Omg I'm in the 3rd tri board funk :grr: there's this silly person arguing with everyone about epidurals on this thread & I'm stupidly getting wound up, it must be hormones because normally I'd be like meh, silly person! I am really trying to resist posting back so thought I'd post here instead. Don't know why I go on there as something on there winds me up every day :haha:


----------



## JJsmom

Isn't it funny how hormones totally change your attitude sometimes?? LOL! Yesterday at work I was so busy and one girl was standing around doing nothing. Normally I'm like whatever, because she's good friends with our new manager she would get away with it. I went into my new managers office and shut the door and I said I'm going to be blunt! She said OK, I said I am busting my *** out here and trying to get all this work done and she's standing around doing NOTHING! I said it's not right and not fair that she can sit around on company time day after day! I said I know she's your friend, and she cut me off and said that has nothing to do with anything. Go ask her politely to help. My old manager told me that our new manager should have come taken the work off my desk and gave it to her to do. But my old manager thought it was funny that I went in there complaining about the girl who's doing nothing. Again, hormones caused me to open my mouth because normally I suck it up and just work harder.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Happy new year you beautiful bunch! What's everyone's resolutions?

Mine's pretty obvious. Get up the duff! 

But also: no dairy for at least first 3 months (see if it helps with my adult acne) (doctor is aware, I'm supplementing calcium, vits etc); daily meditation for at least five mins.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Happy new year!! :D

My resolutions:
- Get Baby's room sorted in January!
- Start journaling and write an entry every day.
- Get back into FlyLady to sort out the flat.

A new year = a new, organised start, ready for the chaos that will inevitably ensue when Baby arrives!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hee hee, I'm a Fly Baby too, Swaff! Been working on some hotspots today...


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay! I had a good go at them too. :D Hopefully DH can get our decs down soon, and I can resume control!


----------



## flapjack10

Aurora CHK said:


> Happy new year you beautiful bunch! What's everyone's resolutions?
> 
> Mine's pretty obvious. Get up the duff!
> 
> But also: no dairy for at least first 3 months (see if it helps with my adult acne) (doctor is aware, I'm supplementing calcium, vits etc); daily meditation for at least five mins.

Urrrrgh I hear you on the acne, my love! I have it so bad! All over my jaw and it's so sore :( Boo hoo hoo!


HAPPY NEW YEAR!
xxx


----------



## Laura91

Happy New Year girls :D

No real resolutions over here except getting more organised?

Hope everyone enjoyed their Christmas' and doubly hope everyone ate/drank way too much! xx


----------



## sharonfruit

> No real resolutions over here except getting more organised?

Didn't think you could be any more organised :haha: you have spreadsheets of the nursery!!?


----------



## Smile181c

Laura, I cannot believe you're in 3rd tri now! When did this happen?? 

My new years resolution is to at least get back to my pre preg weight!


----------



## JJsmom

Happy New Years ladies!!!

This year I plan to try and not get so stressed out over things! We have a big year this year and it's really going to test my limits for stress! 

I had my doc appt today! Heart rate was down to 148 from 170 two weeks ago!! We find out in 5 weeks exactly what we're having! Excited and can't wait!


----------



## MommaAlexis

So, that rumor about chickenpox as an adult? Oh yeah. It SUCKS. I've been KO'd for a week. All gone now :). Visit with Joel was cut short from the chickenpox, can't say I'm upset about that.


----------



## joo

Hi ladies how's everyone doing?? Just want to say it's a new year and a fresh start! So wishing lots of BFP dust to our ladies NTNP/TTC :dust: I have a great feeling about 2013, plenty of BFPs to come.

Love and GOOD LUCK to the preggo ladies and I MISS YOU hugs to our mommas :hugs:

PS Alex I hope you feel better soon! How do you feel, is it just the itching and spots or do you feel unwell with it? My OH hasn't had chickenpox yet either :wacko:

xxx


----------



## Laura91

*Shar* - I don't have spreadsheets of the nursery... yet! :haha: 

*Chloe* - I know! 12 weeks to go! I remember it being the other way around not so long ago - or so it feels :dohh:

*Alex* - Hope you're feeling better!

:flower:


----------



## xopiinkiieox

:hi: Life is hectic!!! Have a girl out on maternity leave at work starting next week (she will be out 8 weeks) and another just quit, so will be gone as of next Friday. That leaves...just me!! For aaaaaaall 400+ applicants to my program. Gonna be stressful!

Other than that, we are back to TTC. Using FF to track things, but no temping. Still not sure about how long my cycles are since they change every month...boy I miss my perfect 28 day cycle! :shrug: Waiting on what feels like AF. Moody, weepy, sore BBs, and little twingey cramps...the usual!

Hope to be on here more...love and dust to all!!! xx


----------



## Laura91

Good luck pinkiie :dust: xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Good luck Annie! I'm glad TTC is back on!

:dust:


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck Annie!!!


----------



## joo

Hurray Annie!!! This is it! Best of luck for TTC and everything crossed that things are smooth this time :dust: xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Go Annie Go Annie GO! Let's get duffed up :friends:


----------



## MommaAlexis

I got very sick, fever, headache, my throat was completely swollen and so was my jaw, plus the itchyness. Was not a fun week, it was smack dab in the middle of Joel's visit, too. All good now. Good luck ttc'rs!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Eurgh, sounds awful Alexis. Glad you're on the mend now! Thanks for my part in the luck <3


----------



## disneydarling

Happy new year everyone!

Had our 20 week scan today (a bit late at 21 weeks) and all was good. Got told she was a girl (again) so that's a nice confirmation. She's growing well and all was perfect and healthy, so very happy right now! Husband and I have spent the rest of the day shopping and spent a bit too much money, our baby girl is very spoiled and lucky already!


----------



## joo

congrats disney! Lots of girls recently. I'm still kind of expecting mine to be a boy on the day lol x


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats Disney! xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

yay Disney!

Everyone might have seen this already, but just in case not I thought I would post it here - cute story and pic of baby being born by caesarean section reaching out and grabbing the doctor's finger from the womb.


----------



## joo

aww that's beautiful Aurora <3


----------



## flapjack10

I'm too squeamish to look! xxx


----------



## joo

There's no blood or guts FJ & it's black & white. x


----------



## disneydarling

Aurora CHK said:


> yay Disney!
> 
> Everyone might have seen this already, but just in case not I thought I would post it here - cute story and pic of baby being born by caesarean section reaching out and grabbing the doctor's finger from the womb.

Oh my gosh, that is amazing!


----------



## Aurora CHK

I just thought I'd post it cos I know generally we all hope/intend to have vaginal births if our physical/mental health allows, and maybe can feel disappointed or even guilty if we can't/don't - but this reminds that Caesareans are every bit as meaningful, magical and special! 

I was born by C-section, actually. Mum had some kind of pelvic bone structure that meant she couldn't give birth naturally (I couldn't drop down and engage). I might be the same, so preparing myself early just in case it turns out to be the case!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Disney!!! 

Aurora, that is definitely a beautiful picture!!

I find out what we're having in 4 1/2 weeks!! It's exactly 1 month from today!! We're so excited and I hope the time passes quickly! I'm sure if I don't really think about it too much it will but the last week will probably drag by. HAHA! At least we'll be working on planning a birthday party for DS at the end of the month so it'll be good to keep my head preoccupied!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh so exciting!


----------



## joo

Happy Monday, everyone! Only 352 days until Christmas :haha: xxx


----------



## flapjack10

joo said:


> Happy Monday, everyone! Only 352 days until Christmas :haha: xxx

:haha:


----------



## AllisMommy

Hello girls!! 
Missed you all.
I'm still in the TTC mode. BD every other night this week and hope for a miracle. Otherwise OH has an appt w urologist next month:(

Sucks!!

On a brighter note, I'm 133 days from graduating with my BSN!!! I'll be a nurse so soon :)


----------



## flapjack10

:dust: Ashley! Hope you get that sticky bean soon! If I can, you can!

Ok I looked at the pic... Awww that's amazing! 

Have you guys seen this? Bawled my eyes out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTzTt1VnHRM&sns=em


----------



## Aurora CHK

Love it! Must be SO WEIRD to hear for the first time. Don't know what you're missing, and suddenly 'noises in my head'. So cool his reaction was so delighted. <3


----------



## flapjack10

I love it when his dummy falls out his mouth :cloud9: what a cutie xxx


----------



## AllisMommy

I'm hoping too!! 

I was reading up that if an egg is fertilized by an abnormal sperm.. It can lead to miscarriage. I wonder if that's what happened to us back in June :(

I'm trying to remain positive!


----------



## flapjack10

Yes hun the most likely reason is that there was a chromosomal problem and to protect you and to prevent a very unhealthy baby/pregnancy the body rejects the fertilised egg.

Keep positive hun! We're rooting for you! 

Xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

That's the most common reason for miscarriage in the early stages, hun, so it's not necessarily because your OH has abnormal sperm. It's really common in people that go on to have normal, healthy pregnancies.

Good luck with the urologist, and nursing is the best career I know (it's the ony one I know!). I qualified in June '11, and haven't looked back. :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Morning ladies! Anyone watch One Born last night? Guess I'm talking mostly to the British birds here, although I think US pals can watch it on demand?

Bit tough to see people who fell accidentally pregnant giving birth, was well jel :winkwink:

'Oh no, its gone 3pm so I've missed Dickinson's Real Deal now' :dohh:


----------



## Sharris

Hello ladies! Sorry I've been away so long! I know I've missed a TON.. how have you all been?!

*Flapjack* - :flower: Congratulations!! :happydance: I'm so happy you're prego!! ^-^ 

*Allismommy* - Good luck and Congrats on almost being done! :D

*All the new mommies and their sweet babies* - They're all absolutely ADORABLE!! Congratulations!!

*All the ladies with new BFP's*.. :hugs: :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS LADIES!! :D

*All you Ladies TTC & WTT *- :dust:!! :dust:!! :dust: !!

I know I didn't get everyone, it's going to take me a looong time to catch up with all the posts.. :thumbup:
AFM.. I had a rough few months, it's a really long story.. I'll have to update my journal soon.. :blush: and wound up getting a job in the process.. so I've been really busy!


----------



## joo

Hi Sharris :wave: hope things get easier for you from now on!

Aurora - I watched it, so funny. I laughed so much when she complained she'll miss made in Chelsea. And she was on the pill, forgot to take it _and_ the condom split? I know it _can_ happen, but seriously?!
Next week is the lady who thinks she's dying. This series is very scary for me because all I can think of is how much pain they're obviously in. I don't want to be the one screaming down the ward.


----------



## mrsswaffer

joo, you and me both! But I'm sure we'll be the model labouring ladies and will have amazing labours. ;)

I didn't watch it, but I did record it (DH didn't fancy watching when it was on), so I'll be catching up today, probably. :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sharris! Good to hear from you sweetie! Some people's lives have changed irrevocably since you were last here, others keep trucking in much the same way... Can't wait to hear your updates :flower:



joo said:


> Aurora - I watched it, so funny. I laughed so much when she complained she'll miss made in Chelsea. And she was on the pill, forgot to take it _and_ the condom split? I know it _can_ happen, but seriously?!

Yeah, looked like such a lie about the condom, he was grinning awkwardly as he said it, like they'd planned for him to say it and he couldn't help almost blushing.

Also interesting how the mums were almost more involved than the OHs. Is anyone here planning on having their Mum as a birthing partner (or had them/decided not to if their bubbas are already born)? I think my DH might have a problem with that and think its not our parent's place/business, but maybe not. I think I would like possibly someone else as well as DH on hand in case he's not much use, even if they only come down for a bit, but would prefer a friend or my sister to my Mum. I think it might make me feel like a kid just at the time I'm most becoming a grown-up!


----------



## mrsswaffer

That's a good point, Aurora. I'm only having DH there, but if he can't, for some reason (ie: he's in hospital himself or something equally as important), second choice is my mum, which she is over the moon about.

I'm going to watch that OBEM now. :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

My mum, dad and best friend were with me. There's a girl on BnB that was on OBEM, talked to her a few months ago. Guys I've been on bnb almost every day for a year.. Oh my.


----------



## disneydarling

Haven't watched last nights OBEM yet, it's my day off work tomorrow so I'm excited to watch it! It feels crazy that il be in that situation in 18 weeks time, I think it's only just starting to sink in!

Also, finally started to feel some big kicks from my girl, so exciting!


----------



## Smile181c

i had my mum and df with me at the hospital. my mum played more of an active role but that suited df fine as he didnt really know what to do with himself anyway bless him lol although saying that, we both have said that for the next baby we want it to just be the two of us :) 

joo, please dont be scared of labour! i know its easier said than done though. im the type of person who thinks their arm has fell off if i get a papercut but i coped really well with labour. no shouting/screaming/moaning or anything! the one thing i remember thinking to myself with each contraction was 'one step closer to baby' :) i also remember telling myself (in my head, or out loud who knows!) during contractions that as soon as it hits its peak it'll go and it made them feel half as long as i was only focusing on one half of them if that makes sense??

ps sorry for typos/bad grammar etc, im typing one handed as i have a sleeping max on my lap!


----------



## flapjack10

I missed OBEM. :( I hope it's repeated because I don't have one if those fancy new fangled recording devices. 

I only want my DH there with me. My Mum's a stone faced nurse (that's the nice way of putting it) and she'd do my head. She's one of these people who says 'you can't be feeling that' or 'I knew that' when she clearly didn't. I think my hubby wants her there though he keeps asking me and when I say no he asks if I'm sure over and over!

Hi Sharris! Hope you're well! Thanks for the congrats!

Xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Smile181c said:


> i had my mum and df with me at the hospital. my mum played more of an active role but that suited df fine as he didnt really know what to do with himself anyway bless him lol although saying that, we both have said that for the next baby we want it to just be the two of us :)
> 
> joo, please dont be scared of labour! i know its easier said than done though. im the type of person who thinks their arm has fell off if i get a papercut but i coped really well with labour. no shouting/screaming/moaning or anything! the one thing i remember thinking to myself with each contraction was 'one step closer to baby' :) i also remember telling myself (in my head, or out loud who knows!) during contractions that as soon as it hits its peak it'll go and it made them feel half as long as i was only focusing on one half of them if that makes sense??
> 
> ps sorry for typos/bad grammar etc, im typing one handed as i have a sleeping max on my lap!

Some good tips!! I'll try to remember to do that - I suppose a lot of it comes down to positive thinking. :)

FJ, I'm sure OBEM can be found on 4OD. :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

4od is being weird, do you have any cable/satellite? X


----------



## flapjack10

I don't have tinternet - just on my phone. Le sigh!

Just freeview - so poor!

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

I meant on telly, do you have Virgin or Sky etc, or just terrestrial?


----------



## Aurora CHK

If just terrestrial, its repeated on Monday at 11.05pm, kinda late but maybe worth it?


----------



## flapjack10

Ooooh much too late for me these days! Thanks for checking hun. It is channel 4 so it'll be repeated a million times on More 4 or Really!

xxx


----------



## disneydarling

Just watched this weeks OBEM, there's no way I could have my mum there! 

I love my mum so much and we are so close, I talk to her almost every day and she's always the one I want to comfort me when I'm upset or angry about something, but I really don't want her there for the birth. I feel like it is a thing for just me and my husband to experience together, and I want all other family members to stay well away from the hospital until I feel ready for them to visit.

Has anyone been watching the US version of OBEM? It's on 4od. Lots off women on that show have multiple family members there for the birth and loads more waiting outside. I would find that so awkward and intrusive. It's great for them as they obviously have a lot of support but it would be my worst nightmare. When I'm in pain the last thing I want is loads of people around me, and when baby arrives I would hate for it to be some sort of competition as to who holds her first!


----------



## flapjack10

I suppose it's a bit of a culture thing. Bet their hospitals have massive waiting areas too whereas ours are just a couple of chairs in the corridor by the labour ward.

I agree with you though DD I wouldn't want that either. Nevermind the fact that they could be waiting in the comfort of their own homes - so nicer for them! 

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

I had no problem with visitors but my hospital rules were only 2 visitors at a time and there was only 2 visiting slots a day so it was quite gentle :) I was so out of it after I just kept falling asleep, sometimes in the middle of my sentences! :haha:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh God, I'd hate to have loads of people waiting on me to give birth! Just me, DH and a doula, I think. I might not even tell people it's happening until after its happened, don't want people texting us asking inane questions or facebooking about it! Guess I'm quite private really and suspicious of people's motives! 

When I got engaged, I told my best friend in person, who then told his girlfriend on the phone, and she immediately went on my Facebook wall and posted 'congratulations on your engagement, wheee! exciting!' and I was just so annoyed, I was like 'are you really congratulating me, or just wanting to show off? Why post that on my wall before I've even posted anything about it myself, and you could have just asked him to pass on your congrats, or even PM'd me if you wanted to say something directly to me? It just looked like it was about 'being the first' and it was soooooo inappropriate! I hate it when I see on FB walls things like 'congratulations on your baby's birth' before the family have posted. Stop attention-seeking by trying to make it look like you're dead close to the person, but actually doing something that a real friend wouldn't do (steal their thunder and reveal details of their personal lives). 

When I got married, people kept texting me and my family on the morning asking questions, it was like 'er, we're kinda busier than you right now, its too late to ask us where the venue is/what the colour scheme is - refer back to whatever you've been sent previously, or get creative - ring the venue, ring another family member, bring a change of accessories... its kind of not about you at the moment?!'

Haha, clearly Monday morning I'm such a grump. I guess I just don't love my family/friends as much as some of you guys do :haha:


----------



## joo

I've been poorly sick with this virus that's going around... Which I picked up _at the health centre_ might I add! Anyway it felt like the flu (even though I had my flu jab months ago!), I was laid up in bed for a few days. I was up & about yesterday, but got my 1st full night sleep last night, no night sweats &feeling good this morning! So don't go to the doctors at the moment if you can help it, you might leave with more crap than you went in with! I don't know why people bother going to the doctor with it, they can't give anything out for it :shrug:

Anyway regarding the birth, it will just be OH & me. I can't stand the thought of people waiting, talk about pressure! And I don't think we'll let anyone know until the baby is born - don't think OH & I will want to be answering calls & texts through the whole thing! I will definitely (if I'm lucid) post a little something on bnb though, that's different! X

I'm having a day of doing nothing, except putting my feet up & watching TV - MIL's orders! Don't need,to tell me twice :rofl: xxx


----------



## Smile181c

I understand what you mean aurora! When I had my 20 week scan and found out what flavour max was I text my friend with a pic saying his full name and then before I'd even touched Facebook she'd wrote on my wall saying congratulations on max Daniel etc i was so pissed! Especially as I wasn't planning on putting his name on Facebook at all! Xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Smile181c said:


> I understand what you mean aurora! When I had my 20 week scan and found out what flavour max was I text my friend with a pic saying his full name and then before I'd even touched Facebook she'd wrote on my wall saying congratulations on max Daniel etc i was so pissed! Especially as I wasn't planning on putting his name on Facebook at all! Xx

Great example, Chlo. Clearly just showing off to everyone that you told her, subtle 'in your face' to all your other mates. I'm sure she doesn't REALISE that's what she was doing, but its still the case. Eurgh! :dohh:

And JOO - will definitely update you guys, that's different though! Beyond friends or family! :friends:


----------



## disneydarling

Aurora CHK said:


> Oh God, I'd hate to have loads of people waiting on me to give birth! Just me, DH and a doula, I think. I might not even tell people it's happening until after its happened, don't want people texting us asking inane questions or facebooking about it! Guess I'm quite private really and suspicious of people's motives!
> 
> When I got engaged, I told my best friend in person, who then told his girlfriend on the phone, and she immediately went on my Facebook wall and posted 'congratulations on your engagement, wheee! exciting!' and I was just so annoyed, I was like 'are you really congratulating me, or just wanting to show off? Why post that on my wall before I've even posted anything about it myself, and you could have just asked him to pass on your congrats, or even PM'd me if you wanted to say something directly to me? It just looked like it was about 'being the first' and it was soooooo inappropriate! I hate it when I see on FB walls things like 'congratulations on your baby's birth' before the family have posted. Stop attention-seeking by trying to make it look like you're dead close to the person, but actually doing something that a real friend wouldn't do (steal their thunder and reveal details of their personal lives).
> 
> When I got married, people kept texting me and my family on the morning asking questions, it was like 'er, we're kinda busier than you right now, its too late to ask us where the venue is/what the colour scheme is - refer back to whatever you've been sent previously, or get creative - ring the venue, ring another family member, bring a change of accessories... its kind of not about you at the moment?!'
> 
> Haha, clearly Monday morning I'm such a grump. I guess I just don't love my family/friends as much as some of you guys do :haha:


I completely agree Aurora! When my sister in law had just given birth last year, just as we received the phone call from my hubs mum and dad, his other sister had already posted on facebook a 'congratulations, its a girl, so happy for you' type of status, like it was a competition as to who could get it on facebook first. I think I am going to have some sort of rule that no family members can post anything on facebook either. gosh I do sound like a bitch haha.

We also took the wedding thing one step further, we were planning a big wedding that I was really excited about, all our families got too involved and we ended up going to Vegas and getting married without telling them:blush:
I know thats totally selfish, but I just cant handle people trying to get to involved with things even though they are our family and I really do love them a lot.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Disneydarling, I like your style! 

People can be such eejits, eh?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Just checking in...! I'm so busy with work these days that I just don't have the energy to login every night! Haha.

AF arrived for me awhile ago. But, a 27 day cycle! Much better than the 34 days I was having. Anywhoodles....nothing to report, other than co-worker had a baby girl Friday. So precious! Also, work stinks...and, :dust: to all! <3


----------



## MommaAlexis

My family was on a strict, "talk and	I'll kill you" policy. They blabbed to everyone when I got engaged, I made it a point of telling them whoever talked without my go ahead was going to be excluded from everything baby related. I meant business lol. No one talked.


----------



## disneydarling

Lol Alexis, sounds like a good policy to me!


----------



## Laura91

Hi ladies :flower: Trying to catch up on all my subs - hard work when I've been slacking :dohh:

OH actually thought that when I went into labour, we rang our families and they all came and waited at the hospital. Even better, he thought that my parents and his parents would be in the delivery room with us :huh:
Even when I discussed homebirth with him, he thought all our family would be waiting in my mums living room (having it at her house) - how awkward!

The Facebook thing, ugh. To start with OH didn't want anything baby/pregnancy related to be put on FB but I have family that I don't get to see often so wanted to be able to share with them - he agreed. Then he wanted it so that we didn't tell anyone the sex - I disagreed and he came round. We have decided though that we aren't putting her name on until she's born. There needs to be some sort of surprise!

OH's sisters really don't think though.

When we had our first 3D scan done, I sent both his sisters a sneak-peak of her smiling. Literally 10 seconds later I got an update on my phone saying that she'd tagged me in a picture - yep, she uploaded straight to FB :growlmad:

I then had to quickly send it to my parents and sister so they didn't find out through FB or through some friend/neighbour/random. 
I think some people just don't think, at all.

I'll be having a strict "nothing gets put on FB until either me or OH have announced"

:flower:


----------



## Smile181c

Oh god id have gone mental at that! I put my scan pic on I think but I would never have let anyone else do it! That's your private moments to decide whether you want to share or not!

I originally said i didn't want my labour on fb but the OH bless him was all excited and asked if he could put a status. I let him, but only because he looked at me like a little puppy lol id have been so angry if he'd done it and not told me!


----------



## Aurora CHK

A couple of people know that I am TTC, well a couple of days ago I put a pic of me and my friend's baby as it was his birthday, and one of them commented 'It suits you' which is fine (and nice) but then put a winking face, and I thought THAT was a bit much to be honest, was thinking 'now everyone who sees that will be able to guess!'

Then I realised I was probably taking it a bit seriously and other people probably don't think that deeply about my life :haha:


----------



## Laura91

> Then I realised I was probably taking it a bit seriously and other people probably don't think that deeply about my life :haha:

:rofl: I'd have been pee'd off with that too to be fair. It only takes one person to notice or take it the wrong way and then everyone knows! x


----------



## MommaAlexis

*omg!!! My mom is preggo!!!*


----------



## Laura91

:huh: Is this a good surprise or a bad surprise? x


----------



## Aurora CHK

WOW! Were you expecting that? (Was she?) Maybe Lara made her broody again?

Lara will be have an aunty or uncle who is younger than her :coolio:


----------



## flapjack10

I'd be annoyed with that too Aurora! Some people could have interpreted that winky face as a knowing you're already preggo, but yes, I may read too much into things too!

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Exactly! A smiley face would have sufficient, or no face. Just liking it would have been enough to let me know what she was thinking!! Oh well, still nice, just not the most thought through.


----------



## MommaAlexis

They're happy haha I'm weirded out lol. She's only 39 so I mean it's not that weird I guess but STILL.. my sister is 21, I'm 20 lol


----------



## joo

Aww that's great Alex! You will be a great big sister!

Laura- it sounds like T thinks labour is just like in the movies with all these family members hanging around at the hospital or in the delivery room!

Aurora - when you posted that picture the first thing that crossed my mind was how it suited you! You are gonna be one yummy mummy too x


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm going to wreck that ass in court!!!!! Aaaaaaaack!!!! FB GROUP! Now!!


----------



## Laura91

Joo - I had to explain to him that it's really not like that here, I think it's more an American thing because they have _huge_ hospitals - I could be wrong.. x


----------



## disneydarling

Oh Laura, my hubs sounds much like your OH. When I told him I did not want my mum there he said 'oh, but that's weird if my mum is there and yours isnt'.... oh my god, men! Haha I set him straight that nobody is going to be there apart from us. Especially not his mum.

When he was driving me to work this morning we were taking about how in 17 weeks we will have a baby! Funny how time is passing so slowly yet the countdown is suddenly shrinking without me even realising! Eeeek!


----------



## joo

disneydarling said:


> Funny how time is passing so slowly yet the countdown is suddenly shrinking without me even realising! Eeeek!

That's exactly how I feel Disney! Day by day seems to pass quite slowly, but overall when I look back to NTNP, BFPs and scans and now I only have 38(ish) days left and that's flown by!


----------



## disneydarling

It's crazy isn't it Joo! I think we spend so much time telling ourselves and feeling like its going to be forever until our babies are here, that its quite a shock to realise that they are actually going to be here sooner than we think! In my mind I feel like I still think I have a full 9 months ahead of me! 

38 days! Oh my god that is SO soon,how exciting!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

disneydarling said:


> When I told him I did not want my mum there he said 'oh, but that's weird if my mum is there and yours isnt'.... oh my god, men! Haha I set him straight that nobody is going to be there apart from us. Especially not his mum.

:rofl: 

Oh, I needed that laugh, thank you DD! :kiss:


----------



## Smile181c

That made me chuckle too DD :haha: men!


----------



## sharonfruit

:rofl: they have some funny ideas. Thankfully we were always on the same page I think regarding he birth but my OH did say at one point his mum would be coming to stay with us for a month (!!!) when baby was due.. X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone!!! 

It's been a while since I've been on here as I just don't seem to have any time to myself anymore! Harry and Poppy are wanting mammy to play with them ALL the time! Bless them. They are getting much bigger now. Although they are prob no where near as big as some of the babies on here :) 

Ill post a recent photo when I get chance to go onto the laptop. 

Gunna have to have a read through all your latest posts to update myself too!

X


----------



## pops23

Great to hear from you BBH, glad the twins are doing so well  xxx


----------



## sugarpi24

Good to hear from you babybumphope!! Glad the twins are keeping you busy!! I bet your enjoying the time you get to spend with them!!! Cant wait to see a picture of them!!! The picture you have as a profile pic is sooo cute!!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Some new pictures :)
 



Attached Files:







46458_464490143588347_1226516215_n.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3









262711_464159193621442_755115136_n.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 5









537310_471852059518822_50197442_n.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3









196104_463866850317343_556426557_n.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sugarpi24

So cute momma!!!


----------



## Smile181c

Aw I love that last pic Alex!


----------



## flapjack10

Hi BBH! Glad Harry and Poppy are doing well! Pics please :)

Lovely pics Alex. 

xxx


----------



## disneydarling

Awww BBH I'm glad the twins are doing well, can't wait to see a pic!

Alex that last photo of Lara is so adorable!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Here is a pic for you all :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2005.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sugarpi24

Aww so cute babybumphope!!!


----------



## flapjack10

OMG they are so cute! Look how much they've grown :cloud9:


----------



## joo

cute pics BBH and Alex xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Aw they're adorable! You can definitely tell they're twins (obviously lol) such a cute photo!


----------



## disneydarling

Awwwww BBH they are so cute!


----------



## JJsmom

They are so adorable BBH!!!! Glad you were able to make time to post a pic for us!!! 

I have my anatomy scan coming up in 2 weeks and 2 days!! I've been trying to figure out a cute way to tell my mom as she lives on the other side of the United States from us. I thought about sending her a cake, or having her pick one up. Also thought about balloons but I just don't think she'll be able to wait that long and will keep pestering me until I tell her! So....here is my thoughts. Maybe I can take a pic of a really cute infant dress on my phone and one of a cute suit so that way when we find out in the ultrasound room, I can go ahead and send her a pic of the outfit from my phone so she knows relatively the same time we do.

I'm wondering when they started delaying starting school due to cold temperatures!! They have already posted a lot of delays because we have a low tonight of 12 degrees F with a wind chill in some places at -5 degrees F. I understand we don't want our kids in the cold, but that's why parents need to bundle their kids up NOT let them go outside with a slight jacket on! Maybe it's just my common sense! My son has a scarf, beanies, his coat along with the hood on it and multiple pairs of gloves! I just don't understand why delaying their learning just because it's cold out. It's not supposed to snow and the roads are dry!


----------



## MommaAlexis

It's -50c/-58f here tonight.


----------



## JJsmom

I saw your post on FB!! That's crazy! But as this is the coldest temps we've had in 2 years, they have to delay school I guess. I won't know for certain about my son's school until 5am in the morning if they call and wake me up.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Our schools are cancelled at -40f/c or in a blizzard. Lol.


----------



## JJsmom

That I can understand! LOL!


----------



## joo

Our schools close as soon as someone _thinks_ they heard the word snow. Then everything else follows suit when the sky turns angry & the snow flakes are "really big".


----------



## MommaAlexis

My neighbor was nice enough to lend me her space heater for the night. Yay!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aw, that's nice of them! 

I was such an eejit last night - it was so cold in my house I was trying to stoke my fire up, and managed to totally burn my hand. So then I had to keep my hand in icy cold water/wrap for the rest of the night! Pretty hard to warm up in such a situation :dohh:

My snowboots have a good grip but let water in, I'm really annoyed! My wellies keep the water out and grip but are bad for walking in as they're so flat footed they hurt my knees. And my walking boots keep water out and support my knees, but are really slippy on the ice. I think I need to wear one welly and one walking boot. Or put plaggy bags in my snow boots... that might be the way forward actually. Sensible AND stylish :haha:


----------



## nlk

Ahhh I love everyone's pics! Sooooo cuteee!

Aurora, I hope it wasn't a bad burn?! That sucks. I love my snow boots. I actually have two pairs....one pair are massively warmer than the other, and are luminous green :haha: I like my other ones more, but my feet get pretty cold...I want to pick which bits of each pair I like, and make a new pair!

I know what you mean about weather...although last year where we live, it got to -10..obviously only early in the mornings and overnight :wacko: but it was -12 here last night again so :shrug:

Here's a little pic of how we react to snow in England...
 



Attached Files:







Snowflake.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe I love that pic!

Aurora I hope your hand gets better. I'm massively jealous you have a fire to stoke! Whimper, whimper. We have gas fires, but we're not allowed to use them because they are dodgy :(

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

They are dodgy? How? Not like 'carbon monoxide' dodgy I hope? I am lucky definitely - we bought a wood-burning stove with our wedding money and we love it, I can't imagine not being in charge of what's in the house and what we can use etc. 

I bought my house just before the crash and at first thought it had been a silly idea as house prices tumbled down shortly thereafter but now I'm really glad that when I 'pay my rent' I'm essentially just turning my cash into my bricks. And my mortgage payment is lower than most of my mate's rents these days as well. Definitely counting my blessings. Having got married so having someone else to share the mortgage is also a huge bonus!! And its all still in my name so if he were to leave me, I get the house :haha:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Anyone watch OBEM last night?


----------



## flapjack10

Nahhhh not that dodgy... I hope! 

I missed it AGAIN! I know why though it was because I was falling asleep on the couch at 8pm whilst watching MST3K. Might have to sneakily watch it in work on my lunch tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I didnt watch OBEM but ive got it recorded on sky! 

nlk - that picture is so true!! 

x


----------



## Laura91

Just catching up, I missed OBEM this week but it's on my planner ;)

Hope everyone's ok! 

Loving all the picture updates :D x


----------



## disneydarling

I haven't seen OBEM yet either, got it on my planner to watch tonight.

I'll have to post a bump/scan photo for you guys this weekend!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh yes Disney you MUST! In my mind I imagine you actually being Ariel from The Little Mermaid though, so if you don't actually look like her, could you oblige with at least some kind of shell bra? :haha:

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Aurora CHK said:


> Ooh yes Disney you MUST! In my mind I imagine you actually being Ariel from The Little Mermaid though, so if you don't actually look like her, could you oblige with at least some kind of shell bra? :haha:
> 
> xxx

Hehe me too! :haha:

Ariel is my favourite because, she has red hair just like me :smug:. I remember the video came out in September so I had to wait to get it as my birthday pressie after my birthday, which is in August. I remember walking to the video shop with my Dad to get it - I was so excited and one of the adverts on the video was "Coming Soon - Disneyland Paris". God, I'm old!

xxx


----------



## disneydarling

Awwww I just watched OBEM. The mexican lady and her husband were the sweetest couple, loved them!

As promised, I have some pics to share. Sorry about the massive size of them, I'm not very good with photobucket and I can't figure out how to make them smaller!

18 weeks, this is my favourite scan photo of all the ones we have got :)

https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p606/laurendahl1/B8BFB247-830F-4A72-A9FF-0BA493A77B80-656-000001107E7A2D70_zpse94edde3.jpg

21 weeks, she was not co-operating at the scan, so this is only good-ish photo we got of her!!

https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p606/laurendahl1/B7FDD8FA-1896-41A9-9CDA-2B078C8EFCCD-5975-0000097055056279_zpsf93bfbf7.jpg

and finally, my 24 week bump this morning. My apologies to Flapjack and Aurora, I do not look like Ariel or own a shell bra, but I do have a tattoo of her that you can kind of see in this photo, so hopefully that makes up for it haha!


https://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p606/laurendahl1/F0E3643C-E5F4-48FF-AC32-867CFC95DFE6-5975-0000096F545D3672_zps3dde0d94.jpg

I feel like its still quite a small bump, can't wait for it to get bigger!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Aww how cute!! :) Disney!!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Helllloooo all my lovelies ... It's been a while huh ... Like bbh I just don't seem too have the time ... Pyper rake up.all my time she's so amazin ... Have we got.any more bfps of late? Omg joo its nearly time eeeeek how exciting I can't wait ..Yahoo 

Here's my monkey ... I can't believe she's 5 and a bit months old
 



Attached Files:







IMAG3846.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5









IMAG3850.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7









IMAG3951.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 6









VIDEO0112_0000008059.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8









IMAG4038.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3


----------



## disneydarling

Ezzabub, those photos of her in that little blue dress are adorable! How cute is she!!!


----------



## flapjack10

Aw Disney you look fab! Such a skinny minny bump! I love the Ariel tattoo! 

Erin - I love that picture of Pyper rawwwwwing! Makes me giggle! Looks like she's taking on the world!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Disney - your bump is fab and so neat. You look gorgeous :)

Ezza - pyper is so sweet and looks full of mischief! Love the pics..

I got Harry and poppy weighed last week and they are 12lb 14oz and 12lb 6oz. My little fatties :)

X


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aw Disney, what a gorgeous bump you have - and I love your tattoo! I want a Maleficent/Aurora (as one entity) one....

Erin, Pyper is soooooo darn cute!!! Can't fault you for being utterly consumed by her. We miss you, but we totes understand! xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh, I love that it's summer there, Erin. When my little one is 5 months, it'll be summer here! I miss the warmth and the sun! :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lara will be 9-12 months for summer, perfect time for the beach!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sooo quiet!!! *hears crickets*


----------



## Aurora CHK

And on page 1234 too! Not so much 'totally talkative, crazy' as 'totally tired of chatting' - maybe because most of us either have babies now that take up all our time/energy, or we're too depressed about our now long-term unpregnant status!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I agree with the second part...! Definitely exhausted with the LTTTC!!! Never thought it would be me. But, hey, no one does right? :shrug: I'm too lazy to even call the doc to see what's broken because I'm going to have to switch OB/GYNs...my pregnancy confirmation/48 hour count/miscarriage confirmation blood tests cost over $500 out of pocket due to the way my doc's billing works, and his inability to work with any independent labs for testing! So, knowing what lies ahead for me - testing city! - I can't even justify making the appointment. Just stinks knowing I have to go somewhere else! It's already a frustrating, completely heartbreaking thing I feel like I'm dealing with. Having to explain it all again to someone else, including my MC and the lack of getting PG again doesn't sound fun!

Aaaagh!!! :haha: Why is being a grown up so difficult? And why can horrible people who don't want kids seem to have babies when I really want one and can't? I am SO on another "pity party/woe is me" tip today! :rofl:


----------



## joo

I'm lurking... Reading journals but I'm nesting big time so I'm putting off posting in favour of housework, decluttering & organising, rather than the other way around Hehehe


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ditto, joo! Except I'm back in bed right now, because today is a tired day. :p


----------



## JJsmom

We just had s few pics taken as I was supposed to have our anatomy scan but it's too early they say. But we got a between the legs shot and it's a boy!!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh, congratulations on your blue bundle!! HAve you rescheduled the anatomy scan?

Annie, that sounds soooooooooooooooooooooooo rubbish. I'm really grateful for our health service. (I know its a bit of a controversial/political topic over there so I hope I don't offend any one from the US with this, but from my point of view, I'm really happy to lose a tiny amount of my pay each month whilst I am working and to have free healthcare all my life from 'birth to earth'! Not that we don't have some problems with the service.)

Yes I forgot the other category of all the lovely preggo ladies who are too exhausted to post - or busy nesting and preparing! 

:wave:


----------



## JJsmom

We go back on Wed the 20th for the full anatomy scan.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I pay LOTS out of my paycheck...!! Haha. I even have secondary, military grade insurance through DH! I'm not political at all, so ya won't offend me! :shrug: It just irritates me that my doctor would expect me to pay $300+ for bloodwork to confirm PG...?! Seems a bit ridiculous to me!

In better news, last month's cycle was 27 days. This month was 28. Maybe my cycles are straightening out?? Hope so!! Still doesn't explain why I can't get knocked up again! So afraid my MC messed up my hormones. I get positive OPKs, but I'm afraid the egg isn't actually being released! Stupid traitor body! :growlmad:


----------



## JJsmom

Annie, that is ridiculous that your doc makes you pay that much!!!! It sounds like your insurance isn't covering anything! I'm sorry you have to go through as much as you are! Praying it gets better for you!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks JJs! My insurance is actually not bad...it's just the way the doctor does business. He won't use an independent lab, which means when I need bloodwork, I have to go to the actual hospital lab. So, I'm billed for an "outpatient hospital procedure," when it's literally a quick stick of a need in my arm! Sooo ridiculous! After talking with my insurance company, I will either have to convince my doctor to use a private lab (yeah, right!), go somewhere else, or pay out of pocket until my $1,000 deductible and $1,500 out of pocket cap are met every year. :growlmad:


----------



## flapjack10

Eek Annie that is a lot! At least your cycles are straightening out now! Have you thought if trying the SMEP? Might be something to look into or think about. Don't know if it's feasible with your lifestyle, but maybe have a look?

Yes, there is a lot wrong with the NHS, but I am grateful for it at the same time.

JJ congrats on your boy! Pics please!

xxx


----------



## Laura91

Congratulations on :blue: *JJ*!

*Annie*, that's ridiculous! Your Doctor should pay for the extra work if it's his choice not to use an independent lab :trouble: Is there no where else you could go? 

:flower: x


----------



## Laura91

Holy cow, 49 days to go?! :shock:


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe not long now, Laura!

xxx


----------



## JJsmom

I tried taking a pic of one of the pics they gave me but it's hard to take a good pic of it but here is one of the profile. The first is w/o the flash the second is with the flash. He looks like he has a giant nose! I told OH he has his nose! LOL!

I'll put up other pics when we go back in and have our anatomy scan in 2 weeks! They said I get the CD then and other pics I believe.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## joo

Congrats on your blue bundle JJ! I was only talking to my MIL last week about how everyone seems to be having girls lately so it's exciting to see a blue bundle on his way.

Annie, you have to change doctors asap so you can get on with this! Sorry if you've already covered this in another post, but has your hubby been tested as well? It's great that your cycle is leveling out.

Off to catch up on journals, nesting later.

xxx


----------



## Laura91

*Joo*, stop nesting and get in your own journal :haha: x


----------



## flapjack10

Awwww such a cute nose though! xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

FJ - squishy squeely hug after realizing you're half way there.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

We've tried SMEP for more than a couple cycles. It never worked...nothing has after my MC. :shrug: Even using OPKs isn't helping anymore. The time I did get PG, we literally had sex once in that month! :haha: There was work travel and illness and trips to visit parents...no time to TTC! So, I knew without a doubt that our bean had been conceived on February 29th! Ironic that one time worked...and nothing will now!

Laura, I can switch doctors. Just too lazy, and honestly dreading having to rehash the disaster that has been TTC! I know I need to switch, it's just working up the motivation to do so!

Joo, hubby hasn't been tested. Figured we would start with me...I have a feeling I'm the "broken" one based on my MC and subsequent inability to get PG, coupled with my irregular cycles.

It's all just so frustrating!!! :growlmad:


----------



## pops23

Congrats on your boy JJ!

Annie sending you love and hugs for your journey, I think of you often xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks pops! :0) Love the new pics of your baby boy on FB! He is so beautiful!! <3

Made an appointment today with my regular gyno. Just doing a consult and going to talk about my issues...and see what we can do about NOT making me pay for hospital procedures when it's a dang blood test! :smug: Go in February 28...FX the news isn't bad! :nope:


----------



## Aurora CHK

GOOD LUCK! You deserve some! <3 xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Good luck Annie!

xxx


----------



## pops23

Good luck sweetie and thanks! Xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks for the luck! We need all we can get. Just feeling good that I'll finally know what is wrong. Hoping it will alleviate frustration!


----------



## Boozlebub

Hiya girls! 

Been MIA for ages , scared to post i think...

Anyway AF is 11 days late and having plenty of symptoms just too scared to test after what happened last time. Thinking of testing wednesday but then again i might put it off another week! Trying not to think about it really, we are entering the busy ski season here and so lots of work is keeping my mind occupied. 

Annie, i hope you can get some answers, and best of luck!

Can't believe so many babies are due soon! 

Congrats on your blue bundle jj!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Good luck, Boozlebub, keeping everything tightly crossed for you. It must be an emotional rollercoaster. Were you TTC? I know you were previously taking a break xxx


----------



## Laura91

Annie, good luck at your appointment - I have a good feeling about it as the 28th is my mums birthday :) 

:dust: xx


----------



## flapjack10

Hi BB! FX for you hun! Let us know how it goes!

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Miss you all dearly. I made it to reading week (1/3 done!!) with a 94% average in one course and 90% average in the other. My courses end April 5th and April 26th, then I have summer off to work and hang out with my girly then back to school again in September! Reading week starts on the 16th here, so for those not on my fb/journal I'll update as well as give a recap of Lara's first SIX MONTHS!! My god, has it been that long? :'(


----------



## flapjack10

Happy pancake day everyone!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj_aHCpZl4k


----------



## JJsmom

OMG!! That was hilarious Lizzy!!! HAHA! My son came in here dancing like crazy and is now singing that throughout the house! LOL! I forget when our pancake day was, thinking it was last week. I forget things too easily right now. HAHA!


----------



## joo

I'm dying for my pancakes, debating whether to do a couple for my dinner & if OH will notice lol x


----------



## nlk

I want pancakes :( But I've eaten quite badly for a few days, so I don't know if I should :(


----------



## Laura91

I really want pancakes too! OH is trying to start eating healthy so I doubt he'll want pancakes tonight :nope:

Currently getting my sugar/fatty fix in whilst at work eating a double chocolate muffin ;)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Here you are girls! This was my breakfast this morning. :)

https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/382256_10152537988925114_1800532919_n.jpg


----------



## nlk

Nom!


----------



## Laura91

Extremely jealous! :brat:


----------



## Laura91

OMG *swaff *- 8 days to go :shock:!! x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Laura91 said:


> OMG *swaff *- 8 days to go :shock:!! x

Yeah!! :wacko: :shock:

:haha:


----------



## flapjack10

NOM! 

Also 8 days?! :shock: When did that happen??

I had pancakes last night because I'm working tonight :(

They were delicious!

xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Dude, no-one is more shocked than I am! :p

Plus, I'm exhausted always looking for signs of labour - every little niggle is, "Hmmm, is that timeable? Is bump tightening?!" I'm a constant knicker-checker too!! :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Seems like when you're waiting for you BFP! Constant knicker checking and hoping every cramp is a bean implanting in your uterus! It really comes full circle!

xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Haha! It so is! I'm in the 2WW again!! :p


----------



## disneydarling

I totally forgot it was pancake day! My husband promised to make pancakes, but now we don't have any ingredients :( lol

So annoyed with my work, my managers have been completely rubbish at sorting out my maternity leave despite me repeatedly telling them when I want to take it. They said they had sorted it (which I didn't believe for one second) and I've just got a letter from HR today conforming my maternity dates. Starting a month earlier than I asked for, and saying I have to go back a month earlier too. Uuughhhh they make me so angry, I was so clear about when I wanted it to start and now it's going to cause me loads of unnessacary stress trying to change it!! :growlmad::cry:


----------



## joo

Disney, they're not allowed to tell you when you start your leave, it's up to you isn't it? I thought the only way they can make you is if you're off sick in last few weeks or so (can't remember how long before due date) then they can automatically start mat leave. Don't let them get away with it! Would annoy the hell out of me.

Lol I was only saying the other day I feel like I'm in the 2ww again!


----------



## disneydarling

Thanks Joo! I will definitely stand my ground on it. I just feel like my manager won't listen to me and just makes assumptions without actually talking things through with me. I'm now going to have to talk to them about it again this week and its just annoying because they really make it seem like they don't want to listen to me. Uughh. Aah well I have a day off work tomorrow so I'm going to try and not think about it.


----------



## JJsmom

WOW!! I can't believe mrsswaffer, you're down to 8 days and joo at 11!!! This is so crazy! Doesn't seem like it's been that long!!! 

I can't believe Lizzy and I are already halfway through!!!


----------



## flapjack10

What a palava DD! Get some pancakes down ya!

Joo you have 10 days???? Where is the time going?!

xxx


----------



## jordypotpie

Wahhhhhhhhhhhh:cry: I've missed all the wonderful bfps and pregnancies!! Damn neighbor took our internet away and then I lost my sn! :cry: but I am back now and have a good possibility of packing a bun in my oven. So it would seem atm at least. I should know Sunday or within the week or two following. Congrats to all the bfp's, babies, and babies to be..oh let's not forget the moms to be either!!

EDIT: I had my 23rd bday on jan 27th btw! ): I didn't even get to come on and let y'all know!


----------



## joo

I've been having bad tummy aches yesterday & today, sort of feels like AF cramps but feels more like when you get a bad cramp because you have a dodgy tummy & makes me feel sick. I hope I'm not coming down with anything & it's just my body getting ready. Don't want to get my hopes up because I've potentially got another 3 ish weeks!

Happy belated birthday Jordy.

FJ I can't believe you're half way already :happydance:

Mrsswaffer - how are you feeling now? Race you to the finish line :haha:


----------



## Boozlebub

Starting bleeding yesterday at 12 days late, doc said to take a test as i hadn't yet and as i am a negative blood group it would be good to know what was going on. As it turned out the test came back negative so for some reason unbeknown to me i was just 12 days late! Uber frustrating!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## flapjack10

Oh no sorry BB :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Joel showed up to court. I'm in here now. Wish me luck


----------



## jordypotpie

Alex- Wishing you the best of luck!  but, you really don't need it. You are one amazing strong chica.

BB- sorry you are out this month! Better luck next month  

Joo- thanks oodles 

Everyone- Happy Valentine's Day!..or as we singles call it..Single's Awareness Day (hehe)


----------



## flapjack10

Good luck Alex!

xxx


----------



## dontworry

Congrats to MrsSwaffer on her little Harrison!! He's gorgeous! 

I'm updating the front page... has anyone heard from fumbles or TiggyRoo? I can't see if they're had their littuns yet, though I'm assuming they have!


----------



## joo

Hooray! Congratulations Mrsswaffer :happydance: love the name too! Hope you're both doing well xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Ooooooh congrats MrsS! Harrison is a fab name!

xxx


----------



## Laura91

Congrats *Swaff*! :flower:


----------



## joo

It's us next Laura! And Danyel of course. Eeek!!!

Can't wait to see your birth story MrsSwaffer and maybe a cheeky pic if you want to share :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Of course, pics coming! Me and Harry are still in hospital right now, trying to sort out breastfeeding, but when we get home I'll post a proper update and pics. :)


----------



## Laura91

*Jess*, I've not seen anything from Fumbles or TiggyRoo but did a bit of digging around and found:
Fumbles was due 23.01.13 so i'm guessing she's had her LO otherwise she'd be 10w2d overdue :haha:
TiggyRoo was due 06.02.13 so _could_ still be pregnant and just be 1w2 days overdue?

Neither have posted in a loooong time :coffee:




joo said:


> It's us next Laura! And Danyel of course. Eeek!!!

:argh: That's so scary! I remember there being loads of others before me :haha: 

You can tell it's my last day at work and i'm rebelling :shy: I've been perving on people's due dates :haha:!
23.02.13 - :pink: - 1w1d left - Joo
11.03.13 - :yellow: - 3w3d left - DanyB
28.03.13 - :pink: - 5w6d left - ME!
04.04.13 - :blue: - 7w6d left - WannaBWatkins
19.04.13 - :yellow: - 9w0d left - Mrs.Luvbug
15.05.13 - :pink: - 12w5d left - DisneyDarling
02.07.13 - :yellow: - 19w4d left - Flapjack (who is being scanned RIGHT NOW!)
03.07.13 - :blue: - 19w5d left - JJsMom
25.08.13 - :yellow: - 27w2d left - Baby_Dreams

Exciting!!


----------



## joo

Hope your last day at work goes quickly Laura. Do you think they'll be nice & tell you that you can leave early?

Alex, how was court??

Boozlebub, I missed your post. Sorry about the bleeding :hugs:

How's everyone doing? Xxx


----------



## Laura91

Nope. My boss has been on the phone every half an hour since I got here this morning - he's still in hospital having tests etc.

I thought i'd get a nice relaxing/chilled out day with not a lot to do, how wrong could I be?! The lady that's covering my ML used to work here a year ago so knows exactly what she's doing - I don't see why I must get everything done today :dohh:

I'm doing everything at my own pace though. I mean, really, what's he gonna do about it? :sulk:
It's not as if i'm coming back so I won't see him again.. Unless he comes to my house and tells me off :rofl:


----------



## joo

Oh my God I really worry about that! Not that the boss makes a home visit, but if you see them out & about & they tell you off or mention this or that from work! I saw my manager's daughter in Asda the other night - my heart stopped & I was in such a panic, I hid behind the flowers for ages. Then when I finally emerged I was worried all the way around the shop as I didn't see where she'd gone :rofl: but really if you don't get everything done I'm sure leaving a brief note to say this still needs doing & a little instruction would suffice.


----------



## Aurora CHK

joo said:


> Oh my God I really worry about that! Not that the boss makes a home visit, but if you see them out & about & they tell you off or mention this or that from work! I saw my manager's daughter in Asda the other night - my heart stopped & I was in such a panic, I hid behind the flowers for ages. Then when I finally emerged I was worried all the way around the shop as I didn't see where she'd gone :rofl:

Bless your heart Joo :kiss:


----------



## Laura91

Awww Joo :hugs: 

I doubt i'd see anyone from work, out of work.. My boss and his brother live about 40 minutes away from work and would have no reason to be near my house :haha:

The lady that's covering never ventures out of the little village she lives in so i'm safe :) x


----------



## joo

Phew! Has anyone ever done that thing of diving into a random shop to avoid someone & it ends up being something really random like fishing gear, then you have to walk around the shop pretending you're interested in fishing :rofl:


----------



## disneydarling

Yay for it being your last day at work Laura! Bet it feels so good, means it's nearly baby time now! 

It felt crazy reading your post on everybody's due dates, so many babies coming so soon! It was a bit of a shock seeing I've only got 12w5d left, madness! Doesn't feel like she's going to be here that soon, I still feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever!!


----------



## flapjack10

Bumping into someone in the supermarket - awkward

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9pXZIQJHZc&sns=em


----------



## joo

:rofl: it's awful when you bump into them at the start of the shop & end following each other up & down the aisles or you have to start at the end & work your way back which messes up your system!


----------



## flapjack10

:rofl:


----------



## flapjack10

Hehehe! Just seen this advert!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrSavppUj1k&sns=em


----------



## joo

Hehehe I laugh at that every time. Babies seem to love gangnam style, my nephew has to sing it to my neice who is 6m old and she giggles and kicks her legs like crazy!


----------



## JJsmom

Oh gosh!! I just saw the list of our due dates and it is just crazy!! It really doesn't seem like I'm already half way there! 

Laura, yay to being off work now!!!

Congrats Mrs. Swaffer!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My sister and I were talking about how fun it'd be if me and my fiance would do the gangnam style dance as we come out and then have our wedding party join in. LOL! We'll see with that though!


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hello to all my wonderful and beautiful ladies. Wow I've missed so much firstly massive co feats to mrsswaf on the arrival of ur precious lil man Harrison ... Wat a gorgeous name and he's adorable ... I'm off to read ur birth story.

Now congrats to all the new bfps ive missed ... I still can't believe joo ur nearly ready to pop ...and laura not far behind .. then lizzy and jjsmom half way wholly crap .... I tell u all every time that I'm sporry I'm not on here as much but I am totally consumed by my lil miss as u will all come to realise once ur.own.lil ones arrive 

Annie best of luck with it app on the 28th, I hope that watever if anything is wrong is something that is easily resolved and u will be holding ur own lil cherub soon love u 

I miss u all like crazy and miss hearing bout all ur exciting lives and things that are happening and missing bfps etc... Omg I can't believe that 6months ago our first round of bibs started entering the world ... And now its starting again ... Yes I heard me Pyper was the first to hit the stage and she is now 6months and 3days old ... It's crazy .... She's so unveleivable. She is now 5.8kg and 61cm long. She is a lil slow on weight gain and only juston the 5th percentile .... Gp wasn't happy with her weight so referred me to a pead. She seemed quite happy that because Pyper was prem she is always probs going to be petite and she seems to have a fast metabolism ... So all in all happy enough but will be reveied in 3months. She's a real lil snacker and pead directed me to start trying to space her feeds more to 3-4hrly and make her really want it rather than her snacking loads like 1.5-2hrly that she has been doing... Also been trying to get her to start solids bit she hasn't been taking to.it at all .... But baby steps atm 

She is a strong lil bubba loves to stand up and sits on her own with a lil help ... Bot crawling yet but she'll ve walking before we know it.

Loves to talk and giggle and she snorts like a pig hahaha she's started blowing raspberries too .... She's a right lil princess she is. 

On a fb page taht a bunch of us sept mummies from here made we did video updates so I will post it on pur fb group for u all to see my lil monkey shes gorgeous 

Here's a few pics of her lately 

Love u all to bits best of luck joo for ur lil bub entering the world I can't wait 

Kisses hugs abs baby dust all round xoxox
 



Attached Files:







IMAG4216.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









IMAG4295.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 5









IMAG4390.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 4









IMAG4381.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3









IMAG3951-1.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JJsmom

Pyper is absolutely precious!!!! Thank you for sharing her pics!!!! She is just so cute!!!!


----------



## flapjack10

<3


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks Erin! Lovin' that princess just like I love her momma!! To the moon and back, loves! <3 xxx


----------



## Boozlebub

Pyper is just so gorgeous Erin, you must be a very proud mumma! :)

Hope everyone is well, just found out my OH's sister is pregnant again, with her third due in september, she will have 3 under 5 yrs old. Finding it hard to be happy for her and then feel guilty for feeling that way! I really thought we would be preggers again by now, i know its not been that long compared to what some folks go through but i am starting to get down a bit now! 

Mrs swaff - big congrats on little Harrison :) well done you! 

What's everyone going to be up to this weekend?


----------



## disneydarling

Boozlebub, I know exactly how you feel about OH's sister, I felt the exact same about mine when she got pregnant with her 2nd baby in 2 years, still under the age of 20. It will be your turn soon!

We went for our 3D scan last night, and it did not go to plan! Little girly decided to have her face down and no amount of jumping and eating sugary foods made her want to move. Of course as soon as we got home she started to move around like crazy. Going for a re-scan tomorrow hoping she decides to co-operate, silly baby! Luckily she's growing well though (and definitely still a girl) so it was still a good scan!


----------



## nlk

Sorry about your scan, DD...hopefully she will behave herself more tomorrow!

Boozlebub, I know what you mean....my 16 yo cousin has just had a baby...everyone keeps saying how proud of her, and how happy they are for her...and I just can't be. It will be our turn soon though :hugs:

Got wicked pains in left side...hoping its a sign for Oing? If I do it means the soy worked :happydance:


----------



## joo

Erin thanks for sharing those beautiful piccies of Pyper <3

Disney - hope bubs behaves today for the rescan! Naughty little thing :haha:

nlk - got my fx that the pains mean O for you! :dust:

How is everyone doing? This weekend I haven't got much planned other than a walk on Saturday. I'll be in town to collect some nursing bras and probably try and find a little pramsuit that doesn't cost loads to bring baby home from hospital - apparently we're getting all this Siberian weather blowing over to us dammit! I wish I had more planned though to take my mind off it being due date. I'll probably be in a right sulk all day :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

You might not have anything planned, Joo, but Harriet might :winkwink:!

xxx


----------



## joo

Eeek! Stop teasing me!!! Intense tummy aches all day and night yesterday, and today NOTHING! So she can bloody well wait until I've collected my nursing bras tomorrow so I don't have to get my boobies out at the hospital. Also I want to DTD with OH one last time before she's here. And I also want a takeaway.


----------



## flapjack10

Hehehehe! That's right you lay down the law - don't give her an inch! 

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Harriet is here everyone, get over to Joo's journal to give her big (yet gentle) hugs! xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Congrats joo!!! Massive amounts of love and hugs!! <3

MAMMOTH post in my journal about my infertility appointment today if anyone would like to be updated! :thumbup: 

Love and dust to all!! :dust: <3


----------



## disneydarling

Congratulations Joo!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

How is everybody? Any news, reviews or even blues to share? Love to everyone <3


----------



## joo

Haven't forgotten about you guys... no time/no sleep. 1st week is HARD! It's also so amazing & special. I'm really gutted because we hardly got any photos of Harriet's first week & they change so much in such a small space of time :'( My recovery has really got in the way of things so at the time photos aren't at the forefront of my mind. Breastfeeding is wonderful, but a bit hit & miss - when it doesb't go right& Harriet suddenly struggles to latch again feeding becomes the most stressful thing of all (for all of us) & i really feel like chucking it all in & like a massive failure. But when it's right (which is most of the time but the tough times always seem to stick out the most hey!) it's perfect & for me there's not much that can beat the feeling of feeding her & having that mummy & daughter time. It is true that breastfeeding does get much easier & I'm confident any troubkes we have will be ironed out by the 3rd week. Harriet is a night time feeder & poo-er so we don't sleep much at all at night yet somehow doesn't seem time during the day for a nap! We're getting there though. And now I'm babbling so I hppe you're all well & I'll keep checking even if i'm not posting xxxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

<3 <3 joo! Sounds like you're doing great! The first week _is_ bloody hard!

I certainly had my fair share of teething problems with breastfeeding. Not all babies are born knowing what to do! We're totally there now though, and are using nipple shields which I am gradually weaning Harrison off of now. :)


----------



## flapjack10

Happy Mother's Day to all you lovely Mums, Mums-to-be and Mums-you-will-be!

Xxx


----------



## joo

Thanks Mrsswaffer! I was given nipple shields my second day in hospital as both Harriet and I couldn't get to grips with latching on and I had sore red blisters! Unfortunately we still couldn't get the latch right with them so feeds were taking double the time due to poor flow (although I carried on using them for a couple of days at home so my nipples didn't fall off and die & I had the reassurance that at least she was getting some colostrum). I had one bad night at home where we managed to get her on the nipple on my right boob but she refused the left unless she could have the shield. Luckily when my milk came in she forgot all about the shield. Hope the weaning is going well with Harrison and glad breastfeeding is going good for you both. xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Happy Mothers Day to everyone in this thread, whether they are kids-in-the-world Mums like Mrs Swaffer and Joo, kids-in-the-tum Mums like Flapjack and Disney Darling, kids-in-Heaven Mums and/or kids-still-in-the-ovary Mums like myself and Pinkie (just using those members as examples and not to exclude anyone else) xxxxxxxxxxxx love you all and appreciate you all so much xxxxxxxxxxxxx <3


----------



## JJsmom

Happy Mother's Day to all you ladies (not in the US!) that are new mom's, soon to be mom's, or future Soon to be mom's!!! Hope you ladies had a wonderful day!!


----------



## sugarpi24

I was wondering lol I asked my husband " crap is it mothers day?!" Lol well happy mothers day to everyone :)


----------



## JJsmom

sugarpi24 said:


> I was wondering lol I asked my husband " crap is it mothers day?!" Lol well happy mothers day to everyone :)

It's Sunday May 12th here in the US! :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah sadly I had to google it lol


----------



## disneydarling

Hope you all had a lovely Mothers Day, wether your babies are born, in your belly, or in your ovaries still!

I got a card from 'bump' which was very cute, can't wait until next year when she's here on Mothers Day!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi all you gorgeous girlies, bumps and babies :)

Again, please accept my apologies for being a stranger to here. Harry and Poppy are getting more than ahandful! They are nearly 7 months now which is so hard to believe. I honestly don't know where the time has gone. This time last year we were counting down the days until our first scan - little did we know we had more than one cooking in there :)

Anyway, thought I'd let you all know that I have been having a massive clearout of harry and poppys clothes as we are running out of room for their bigger ones! Got some lovely things if anyone is interested? Boys girls and unisex. From early baby up to 3-6 months. 
Next, Mamas & Papas, Marks & Spencer, Mothercare, etc

Let me know if you see anything you like. This link will take you to the unisex thread but there links within it to take you to the boys and girls ones too. These loads of photos in them....

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...-unisex-clothes-next-etc-photos-included.html

Hope the link works as im on my phone!

X


----------



## flapjack10

7 months! :shock:

Oh my goodness they're so grown up now! Lovely to hear from you!

xxxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Wow flapjack, 25 weeks :) eek! Ive lost track of how far along everyone will be! What team are you? Pink, blue, yellow? 

X


----------



## JJsmom

I can't believe how big the babies are already!! It seems like it hasn't even been close to 7 months!!! Time is just flying by this year!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww team blue :) have you got any names picked jj?

Little boys are so loving. We notice a big difference between harry and poppy. Poppy is the mischievous one and is forever tormenting her bro! She loves play fighting with daddy too. Harry is very loving and sensitive. Loves his mammy cuddles. He's poorly at the mo bless him. Hes got a viral induced wheeze and cough. He sounds terrible. He's got an inhaler from the docs and is on regular calpol to bring his temp down. Been up through the night for the second time with him. Its awful seeing him so ill. I just wish it was me and not him. Poppy bless her is still insisting on tormenting him! Haha. Poor thing! 

X


----------



## flapjack10

BabyBumpHope said:


> Wow flapjack, 25 weeks :) eek! Ive lost track of how far along everyone will be! What team are you? Pink, blue, yellow?
> 
> X

I know it's mad! Team Yellow! :D

My twin nieces (11 months) are so different too. Janey will let Anneka hit her in the face and not even flinch. She just adores her. We've also noticed that Anneka has developed more verbally and Janey is more physcial in her development. So Anneka is going to tell Janey to do stuff and Janey will get into trouble :haha:

Hope Harry feels better :(

xxx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

It really is mad that twins turn out to be two completely different babies that just happened to share their mums womb at the same time.

Do your nieces talk to each other in their own little language? Harry and Poppy have started doing that. Sometimes harry will ignore poppy though and she gets annoyed and starts shouting at him haha

X


----------



## Aurora CHK

Not sure if everyone will be able to see this, but if you can, it is funny and amazing all at once!

https://fragg.me/video/twins-baby-conversation


----------



## BabyBumpHope

That's hilarious :) haha. That'll defo be my two one day. They are very vocal babies! I wonder what they were saying! How on earth did the person filming it not laugh?!

X



Aurora CHK said:


> Not sure if everyone will be able to see this, but if you can, it is funny and amazing all at once!
> 
> https://fragg.me/video/twins-baby-conversation


----------



## Smile181c

That video is amazing! I think we need another pic of poppy and Harry bbh!


----------



## JJsmom

BBH, I hope Harry feels better very soon!!! Hate seeing LO's feel so poorly! 

In terms of names, yes our little guy will be named Coltyn. Middle name will eventually be picked out once OH decides on what he likes. I personally love Coltyn James. 

Baby boys are so wonderful! I miss DS being little! He's 9 now!! It's crazy! They usually love their moms like crazy and love to snuggle!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'll put an updated pic on once I get chance to go back onto the laptop

X


----------



## Smile181c

Coltyn is a lovely name! Max is also a complete mummy's boy :haha: I love it though cause I get extra shuffles and OH loves it cause it means he can be lazy after work cause max doesn't want him until later on in the evening :haha:


----------



## joo

Aurora I laughed all the way through that video! They must have been able to understand one another - the gobby one asking all the questions & the giggly one wih his hand, like "hell no!" Loved all the hand gestures.

BBH where has the time gone?! Glad Harry & Poppy are doing well & hope Harry feels better soon.

JJsmom whst a lovely name :flower:

Hope everyone is ok. 1st day of spring yesterday - hope this means a new wave of BFPs ladies :dust:

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aww coltyn :) gorgeous name.

Joo - lovely to hear from you and congratulations missy!!! We very nearly called poppy Harriet instead of harry harry! The only other boys name that we liked and went with our surname was Oliver. In the end though we both went off oliver so chose harry and poppy :)

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

How confusing is my last message? Haha

X


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe it made sense to me!

xxx


----------



## joo

Made sense to me too. If Harriet turned out to be a boy we probably would have called him Harry because we'd got so used to saying Harriet and our boys name no longer suited. But Harry & Poppy are just perfect for your little ones. X


----------



## Aurora CHK

Harry and Poppy are lovely names. And together they make Happy! <3


----------



## Aurora CHK

joo said:


> Hope everyone is ok. 1st day of spring yesterday - hope this means a new wave of BFPs ladies :dust:
> 
> X

Gosh I really hope so too - me please, oh me, Miss, Miss, pick me! [thrusting arm up to be chosen, desperately waving it to get attention, maybe even using to use the other arm to hold it even higher and straighter] 

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_d6FLig7h4yw/TT_tDWPZ6xI/AAAAAAAAB70/zwB_HAXvArE/s1600/13-things-teacher-af.jpg


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Aurora CHK said:


> Harry and Poppy are lovely names. And together they make Happy! <3

Oh my god - I honestly didnt realise that til you just said it! They were obviously meant to be!

X


----------



## flapjack10

BabyBumpHope said:


> Aurora CHK said:
> 
> 
> Harry and Poppy are lovely names. And together they make Happy! <3
> 
> Oh my god - I honestly didnt realise that til you just said it! They were obviously meant to be!
> 
> XClick to expand...

:cloud9:

Aurora - how culturally diverse is that picture you've picked? It even says "culture" in the background :haha:

It will be YOU! I just know it! You're such a class swot that the teacher didn't want to pick you straight away, but she will pick you eventually cos she knows you know the correct answer. :winkwink:


----------



## flapjack10

DanyB is nearly 42 weeks pregnant - anyone heard if she has had her bubs?

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

flapjack10 said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora CHK said:
> 
> 
> Harry and Poppy are lovely names. And together they make Happy! <3
> 
> Oh my god - I honestly didnt realise that til you just said it! They were obviously meant to be!
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Aurora - how culturally diverse is that picture you've picked? It even says "culture" in the background :haha:
> 
> It will be YOU! I just know it! You're such a class swot that the teacher didn't want to pick you straight away, but she will pick you eventually cos she knows you know the correct answer. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:blush:

Can you tell that I work in the field of Equality law and education? 
Thanks for the boost, too :thumbup:


----------



## flapjack10

Anytime, babe! (I'm feeling extra Scouse today)

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aw, ta duckeh (hitting you up, Notts-style).


----------



## MommaAlexis

FJ How's bubs!? :D I am still super happy for you! Jess has to be next!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Good point, yes, I withdraw my hand a little bit, so that Miss notices Jess and Annie first.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Actually, better solution, ALL THREE AT THE EXACT SAME TIME!!!!!


----------



## JJsmom

I agree with you Alex!!! All three of them at the same time!!


----------



## flapjack10

Eeep we've got another Totally Talkative arrival! :D

xxx


----------



## joo

:wohoo:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Whoop!


----------



## nlk

:happydance:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Happy Easter everyone. Hope you don't eat too much chocolate! Love us 3

X


----------



## JJsmom

Happy Easter Everyone!!!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Popping in to say :hi:!!! Still waiting on one more hormone test for me...then we may have an answer! Hope all are well...love to all!


----------



## flapjack10

Very quiet around here! How is everyone?

xxx


----------



## disneydarling

I'm still here flapjack!!! Only 2 weeks to go for me now, probably longer because I have a feeling this little girly is going to come late! How are things going for you?


----------



## flapjack10

2 weeks DD?! My oh my that has flown by (probs not for you)!

You excited?! Silly question!

Things are well with me. Starting to feel tired again now, but on the whole I can't complain!

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Its the Totally Taoist Calm #1 thread! :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Wow, DD how exciting! So are you all ready? Any particular birth plan? xxs


----------



## disneydarling

SOOOO EXCITED, but since I turned 37 weeks the days have started going so slowly, so getting a bit irritable now!

I really really want a water birth, but my hospitals birth centre only has 2 pools, so just crossing my fingers that one is available when the time comes. I'm really worried about going so overdue and having to be induced, I want her to come naturally so much. It's hard to be positive when everybody around me (friends/family) keep saying they think that I'm going to have to be induced!


----------



## MommaAlexis

How's everyone been? I got back to work soon, my little Lara is turning 8 months this week! INSANE!?
 



Attached Files:







942154_519951578042203_2021428028_n.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## disneydarling

Alex she is so cute! That's an adorable photo!


----------



## joo

Awww why does time go so fast?! Hope all you girlies are well xxxx


----------



## JJsmom

I'm still hanging in there!! Just had a short mini vacation. My cousin got married so went there for a few days. Just got back tonight! 3 weeks from yesterday until our wedding! We get our marriage license tomorrow!! Then we get our honeymoon and then wait for baby to be here! Had a dream the night before last that when I went to my doc visit the Wednesday before my wedding that they told me I was 4 cm dilated and had to go to the hospital to deliver! But they wont even check me until I'm 36 weeks so I won't even be checked until my appt 2 weeks after that! LOL! So I don't know why I had that dream! Maybe just the pressure I've started having down below.


----------



## nlk

Hope all our mummas/mummas-to-be/mummas in waiting are doing good! It's gotten so quiet in here! Just thought I'd stop by and say hi :wave: I'm looking at starting ivf in June...scary stuff! Never thought I'd be at this stage. But I'm glad that I'm finally moving in the right direction!


----------



## disneydarling

It has gone VERY quiet around here! 

Oooh nlk that's great that your starting IVF soon, must feel good for you to finally be getting somewhere and I hope it all works out wonderfully for you!

In other news.... today is my due date, no sign of baby or labour starting any time soon though. Feeling very fed up and impatient.


----------



## flapjack10

Awwwww DD! Hope your bubs makes an appearance soon! Happy due date! Here's some labour :dust:

I'm off to your journal in a bit, nlk

Xxx


----------



## nlk

Ohhhh, hope bubs shows up soon, Disney! Have you been doing anything to try get labour going?

FJ, it's like a day out! "I'm off out in a bit.." :haha:


----------



## joo

Happy due date DD! I'm gonna guess 5 days over (but I hope it's sooner!) x


----------



## JJsmom

Yay DD!! Happy due date!! Hope your little one makes an appearance soon!! 

nlk, that's wonderful you'll be starting IVF soon!!! Hopefully everything takes right away and you'll be announcing your own LO soon!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

We should get this place more active, why don't we start a game or something in here, give us a reason to post more


----------



## disneydarling

joo said:


> Happy due date DD! I'm gonna guess 5 days over (but I hope it's sooner!) x

Funny you should say that, because so many people have also guessed 5 days over! And I was born 5 days over also, so maybe you are right?!?!!!


----------



## joo

disneydarling said:


> joo said:
> 
> 
> Happy due date DD! I'm gonna guess 5 days over (but I hope it's sooner!) x
> 
> Funny you should say that, because so many people have also guessed 5 days over! And I was born 5 days over also, so maybe you are right?!?!!!Click to expand...




MommaAlexis said:


> We should get this place more active, why don't we start a game or something in here, give us a reason to post more

Quick game of guess the due date?? haha

JJ I guess 1 day early & FJ I guess 9 days over. :)


----------



## flapjack10

9 days over??!! Do you hate me joo? :haha:


----------



## nlk

:haha: 9 days?! I guess 3 for FJ. And 4 for DD


----------



## joo

flapjack10 said:


> 9 days over??!! Do you hate me joo? :haha:

Hey the 1st number that came into my head was 12 days but I couldn't do that to you! It's just a guess though, obviously I don't _hope_ you'll be 9 days late :flower:

Running away now... :haha:


----------



## MommaAlexis

1 day early for jj, 5 over for fj, 2 over for dd! :)


----------



## disneydarling

Ok, well I'll guess 1 day over for JJ, and 2 days early FJ! For myself I don't even want to have a guess, I'll probably end up being induced at 2 weeks over or something... :s

But as I'm already 1 day late, I'm going to make a little secret guess and say 6 days over. That would mean baby girl being born on my husbands birthday which is on Tuesday, and he'd love that! As much as I want her out ASAP, it would be really special for her to share a birthday with her daddy! (Personally, I'd rather not share my birthday, but he thinks it would be cool for them to have the same birthday) haha


----------



## joo

Aww that would be ace if they shared the same birthday! I thought I'd need to be induced at 12-14 days but I only went 5 days over. X


----------



## JJsmom

Alright!! I'm like the 1 day early for me! LOL! 

Here's my guess, fj - 7 days over. DD - 6 days over. Me, 1 week early (I can hope since DS was big and OH was a big baby, I have a feeling this one will be too and don't want him too big! HAHA!)


----------



## disneydarling

So I had a midwife app this morning, she tried to give me a sweep but said my cervix was too far back :( 

Since last night I've been getting period type back pains so was hoping that something was happening, clearly not. Booked in an induction date of the 25th which is next Saturday, really hoping it doesn't come to that.


----------



## nlk

I'm gonna guess early for you as well, JJ...but not that early! Maybe 2 days?


----------



## nlk

Hope you can get things moving naturally, DD :thumbup:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Anyone else in parenting groups? Mine was stressful at first but a life saver now lol it's nice seeing other moms and the workers play with your lo for you lol


----------



## disneydarling

She's here!!!

So midwife on Friday morning said after she couldn't give me a sweep that she was sure that nothing would happen any time soon. All day Friday baby was very quiet so came into hospital to be monitored for an hour, and of course she completely livened up and spent the rest of Friday evening beating me up from the inside.

Woke up 1am on Saturday to my waters breaking, and contractions started pretty much straight away, by 5am I was in agony and went into hospital to find out I was 4cm, woohoo! After 9 months of planning a water birth in the birthing centre, I'm afraid that the pain was all too much for me so ended up on the labour ward with an epidural. Baby had turned and was slightly back to back, and was causing all the contractions to be really strong in my back. At 10am I was still 4cm so they started me on a drip, which by 5pm had taken me to 8cm, but this is where the problems started.

Baby had turned back to back and even with the epidural I was in so much pain, because of this she had also moved her head sideways so it wasn't in my cervix fully, and I had constant pain in my left, where she was leaning. At 9pm the doctor said I hadn't dilated any more, and she didn't think anything would happen now due to baby's position, so advised me to have a c-section. I was really really upset at first, but did agree that they were right, there was no point in me trying to labour any more. With the drip I was on I was getting really frequent and strong contractions, but they had just stopped working. I was so tired and drowsy that I doubted if even be able to push effectively.

So at 10.41pm last night, our baby girl was born by c-section, a completely different birth than planned, but we are so over the moon that she's here! I'm really sore and tired, but of course she is 100% worth it. She weighed 8lb 5oz. 18th May 2013, 3 days after her due date.


----------



## joo

Aww MASSIVE CONGRATS DD xxxx sorry you didn't get the birth you wanted but she's here now & I'll bet she's just perfect! What have you named her? Or no worries if you don't want to reveal the name here xxx


----------



## joo

Also your ticker says today you'd be 4days over, so I was 2 days out on guess the due date.


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats DD!!! Sorry you didn't have the water birth you were wanting, but glad she is healthy and you are both doing well!


----------



## nlk

Congrats, DD! So happy for you! I was a day out...but it was late last night...close enough?! :haha:


----------



## disneydarling

Thanks everybody!

She's such an amazing little baby, we are all so in love with her!

I'm not going to be writing her name on here just in case anybody I know in real life sees it and realises its me and reads all my business lol, Joo I sent you a PM with her name, so if anybody else is curious PM me and I'll tell you what she's called! 

Things are going great so far, still in hospital because of my c-section but I seem to be healing well and she's doing great, so the midwife said we should be allowed home tomorrow.


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats DD! :dance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx<3


----------



## Boozlebub

Congrats DD! Hope you get home tomorrow with you little girl! :) xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Huge congratulations and gentle hugs, DD! So glad that everything is going well, although sorry that you had to go through so much pain and of course didn't get the birth you were hoping for. Welcome, DDD (Disney Darling's Daughter!). And happy birthday to your man for yesterday :cake: xxxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

By the way, I have a new diary ladies, come over and say hi! 

Its here


----------



## TiggyRoo

Hey girls I gave birth to baby Zack on the 30th of January 2013 he was born at 1.30 pm and was 7lbs 12 oz!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats TiggyRoo! He sure is a cutie!

FJ!! Can you believe that you are next on the list and me right after?!?! It doesn't seem like it could be true that we are this close!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lara is pulling herself up to stand!!


----------



## flapjack10

TiggyRoo said:


> Hey girls I gave birth to baby Zack on the 30th of January 2013 he was born at 1.30 pm and was 7lbs 12 oz!

Congrats Tiggy! He's such a cutie! <3

JJ I can't believe I'm next :ignore: exciting though!

Eeeek Alex they grow up so fast!

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

We've got another TTCer baby! JJsmom! ;)

xxx


----------



## joo

Hurray!!! Congrats JJsmom hope you're all doing well xxx


YOU'RE NEXT FJ!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

WEEEE GO EVERYONE!! You guys are the reason I still come to BnB! <3 We need to get more active, question times!
*
What's everyone's plans for the summer?!*

I go back to work this week, I have every second weekend off so we're going to travel back home on those days! Joel has one visit this summer with her, so I'm not sure what I'll do on that day but I think I'm going hiking!


----------



## sugarpi24

our plan this summer is to get our house fixed up some more...new roof (replace the leaking one :/ ) and then i got 4 new windows for a good price at a yard sale and we will be replacing a couple of ours with them! super excited about it! maybe even gut our bathroom! oh and hoping to get pregnant soon! im in the TWW now...hoping this is it! but who knows!


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks FJ!! I tried coming on here to post but unfortunately my kindle wouldn't let me on to this site after I got on it and made one post in another room. It just completely kicked me off! 

Coltyn was born on 6/14 at 00:22am. He weighed 7lbs 12 oz. (Imagine if he was full term 3 weeks from then!!) He was 20 in long. 

Good luck FJ for your turn is next!! Here is a pic of Mr. Coltyn!
 



Attached Files:







Coltyn1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1









Coltyn2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## flapjack10

He's gorgeous my love! Eeeep you beat me to it!

My plans for the summer are to get to grips with looking after a newborn :haha: my brother's getting married so I've got that too. 

xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Not much plans here. My summer is pretty much over, we've had out holidays and OH is back to work next week! X


----------



## nlk

Congrats, JJsmom! He's beautiful! I bet you're pretty glad you didn't reach your due date :haha:

I'm planning for IVF this summer! Excited much!


----------



## flapjack10

:dance:


----------



## JJsmom

So excited for you nlk!!!

Plans for the summer, taking care of Coltyn and finding a sitter. Also, trying to find another place to move as well as go back to work. I hate that I only get 6 weeks off!! It's horrible! Was hoping to not have to go back to work but wont have a choice until DH goes off to basic.


----------



## joo

Coltyn is beautiful JJsmom, thanks for the pics.

nlk - that's really exciting, I bet summer can't come quickly enough for you. 

This summer I hope I will have full reigns on the housework - OH is still making my lunch & putting it in the fridge before he goes to work & he is still cooking teas when he gets back from work. He has a week off this week & is helping (when I say helping I mean he's doing most of it) to blitz the house so I can keep on top of it while he's at work. And the big thing is we'll be starting H on solids :happydance:


----------



## nlk

JJsmom, are you having to move far? Sucks that you get so little time off :(

Joo, I'm literally counting down the time! That's so nice that your OH is helping you out so much! :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Have you all seen the video of lara standing? I can post if not :)


----------



## JJsmom

No, we wont be moving very far at this point. But we need to get out of this house we are in. It's 2 bedrooms and only 900 sqft. It's so tiny, no storage. The house itself is falling apart. I'm just waiting to fall through the floor in the kitchen because there are so many soft spots. So we are trying to find something right around this house because I want to keep DS in the same school! He's been there for over a year and a half and they have done so well with him. He started on half days and now he is going full time which is great! He is ADHD and has behavior problems. But that school has really helped him come around and I am excited that he's been doing so well. I'd hate to have to make a change and screw all his progress up.


----------



## AllisMommy

Congratulations to all the new mommies and the babies!

I stopped trying, and put my mind to being more healthy and focusing on my job. I graduated nursing school in May, and am now working on the cardiac floor at the "go to" hospital here in Central NY.

I'm super excited ;)


----------



## MommaAlexis

I might end up having to leave my job and only seeing lara for an hour or two a day for the next six months :( but it's better in the long run. Better pay, benefits, more stable. It's a really tough choice though. But I get every weekend with her so.. Maybe that's okay.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi guys.

I saw the vid Alex, what a superstar! She is so adorable. You must be so gutted about the tough work choices you have to make at the moment. You are being very brave!

My summer is going to be about working out what to do because I've recently been made redundant. My last day will be Friday 13th September (yeah thanks for the irony, big-boss!). My job is quite niche so I'm struggling to find much else out there. Probably going to have to take a big step back/down into what I used to do (PA/admin) and try to move back up again. Either that or do something completely different. But there's not a lot of redundancy pay, and you know, was kinda hoping to fall pregnant and able to take maternity leave and all that, so don't really want to be retraining/setting up self-employment. Bugger.


----------



## AllisMommy

Anyone see what I see??!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JJsmom

Ekkk!! I see it!! Congrats!!!


----------



## AllisMommy

Better picture of a different test!
Tomorrow I'll hope for darker line with FMU!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## flapjack10

Yes, yes, yes! :bfp: :dance:

Congrats my love! I thought you "stopped trying"! :haha:

xxx


----------



## AllisMommy

Yea we did!!! We actually only BD'd once this last month. So busy with work and Allispn and everything I've been dead tired!
Omg I'm so excited!!!! Lol


----------



## flapjack10

Oh my goodness! How amazing! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Excellent, congratulations! X


----------



## joo

Big congrats allismommy, that's wonderful news xxx


----------



## AllisMommy

Thank you all!!!! :) going todo a digi later!


----------



## AllisMommy

I can't deny the clear blue digi !!
I must only be about 4-5 weeks!
Due 3/7/14 if based on LMP!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## flapjack10

Wahooooo! Love seeing it in writing!

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Wow, congratulations, that's fantastic, I'm so pleased for you! Squeee!


----------



## AllisMommy

Thank you girls!!!!


----------



## AllisMommy

Hey girls!
I'm curious to know if anyone has had a successful VBAC or known someone to have one. I want to have a vaginal birth this time... (Last time I was 41
Weeks and DD was breech!)

Any success stories?


----------



## JJsmom

I just heard of one on the July babies room I'm in! I've also heard of them in the 3rd trimester birth stories too!! Praying you can have your VBAC!!


----------



## flapjack10

I'm sure there's someone on here who has, but I haven't heard of them personally. Hopefully if you haven't got a breechy bum it should be possible.

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

My sister's friend had a VBAC, but I don't know much other than that. I think I remember her saying that it was becoming more normal and docs/midwives were more supportive about that now especially if the mother makes it clear that's what she wants, whereas they used to always push you to have another C if you had one previously.


----------



## Aurora CHK

DH has lazy swimmers, apparently (had his sperm analysis test results back today). Has anybody here got any stories about that?


----------



## flapjack10

I heard today that they will let you have VBAC, but they will have a cut off point and not let you labour for so long.

xxx


----------



## joo

Eeeek another totally talkative baby born today!!! BIG CONGRATS TO YOU FJ XXXXX

ps i guessed 9days over for FJ, think i was only 1 day out!


----------



## JJsmom

wooohooooooooooo!!! Congrats FJ!!!


----------



## Smile181c

Woo congratulations FJ and Allismommy!

After I had my C Section, the surgeon said that I should be able to deliver naturally next time so thats what I'm gonna push for. I'm not sure how it works in the US though, sorry. Fingers crossed though! Xx


----------



## AllisMommy

Congrats FJ !!
Can't wait to see pictures of your beautiful baby!!!

Thanks for the info on VBaC.
I also heard that if baby doesn't come on their own, then they won't let me actually have vaginal birth since pitocin is hard on the uterus.

I'm praying for a non-breech baby this time!!!!
Next Friday is my first sono! Eeeekkk!


----------



## joo

HEATWAVE!!! It's that bad I've got SHORTS on, and I never wear shorts in England. I've had all the blinds & curtains shut and windows open all week to try and keep the house cool (no knock on the door from the neighbours yet lol) What's everyone doing in the glorious weather?i hope you ladies across the pond have nice weather too :) x


----------



## AllisMommy

The weather here in New York has been just awful! Super humid, sticky and hot! I'm thanking god I'm not 9 months pregnant through the summer this time. Last time was awful!


----------



## sharonfruit

So warm! I've been in the garden in my bikini all week haha. K sits on her play mat under the parasol and entertains herself!


----------



## AllisMommy

Literally slept 10 hours last night, then woke up, after an hour took a nap for 2 hours then after being up for 2 hours took a nap for 3. Ready to sleep again now!


----------



## Smile181c

Aw I remember the 1st tri tiredness!

I've just been trying to make the most of the nice weather cause it never lasts long for us!


----------



## AllisMommy

I am beginning to remember the fatigue from my first pregnancy. Omg I'm so exhausted though.


----------



## nlk

I heard somewhere that the heat wave is meant to last into August?! I don't remember where I heard that....it could just be wishful thinking!


----------



## magicwhisper

hey girls, this thread seems awesome xD haha


----------



## joo

Hi magicwhisperer :hi: welcome. I see by your ticker it's O day - good luck & dust to you! Are you using OPKs or temping/charting?

nlk - I heard the same, it's been in the news too. I'm not one of those who complains year after year about our one day of summer, but I'm certainly complaining a lot now lol 29 degrees celcius in our bedroom tonight! Gro egg is angry & red!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Joo - was that an autocorrect delight or do I need to get with the programme in understanding what a Gro Egg is??

Hi Magic Whisperer, good luck with O-Day!


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you guys! xD i have my fingers crossed for all of
you


----------



## joo

Aurora CHK said:


> Joo - was that an autocorrect delight or do I need to get with the programme in understanding what a Gro Egg is??
> 
> Hi Magic Whisperer, good luck with O-Day!

Added a pic Aurora, hope it works...
 



Attached Files:







prod_000000_gro_egg_colour_range.jpeg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sharonfruit

Wow i hope it lasts into August I love the heat!

I haven't got anything done my house is such a state because all I do is lie in the sun all day with baby K ha! X


----------



## magicwhisper

haha xD it is way to hot here too!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm at work where they are seriously overdoing the ac blllaaaaahhh


----------



## magicwhisper

i can't say the same thing here i can't get my house cold enough its been on 28 degrees all day


----------



## AllisMommy

His Hot AF!!!!! Lol
And on the floor I work on in the hospital.. All the patients are cold and their rooms are 80 so I'm sweating cleaning butts. That is all.
Oh and I vomited today, but pretty sure that was a smell that I caught a wiff of!! 
Oh the joys of 1rst trimester!


----------



## joo

We've been staying in the house mostly - no walks or anything until evening. There is no shade in the garden except on the patio before 11am so I've only managed to get us out there early enough once this week. 

Also - baby sunscreen WTF??? IT STAINS! My friend put her LO's clothes on a 90° wash but still didn't come out. I have been assured that Vanish works though so I will give that a try. I'm using the Nivea brand & it's so sticky/oily I feel really dirty after using it. I dread having to go out at the momebt because I just feel gross & have to make sure LO isn't wearing anything too nice in case the stains don't come out. 

H is trying to commando crawl but she hasn't got enough strength yet.


----------



## magicwhisper

awh bless xD it is still way to hot in my house 27 degrees and it is half 10 at night here!


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm using Nivea kids and haven't noticed any stains but she is generally just in a nappy, hmm!


----------



## joo

To be fair I haven't noticed it on her clothes when they came out of the washing machine & when I ironed them (but wasn't really looking) so may be my friend uses crap detergent. But it looks awful at the time when it gets on her clothes. I smothered it on H uesterday (she hates it) & no matter how many times I washed my hands after they still felt dirty sweaty mess.

I think even H is complaining about the heat tonight! Hope everyone's making the most of summer & keeping comfortable at night xxx
 



Attached Files:







20130718_204448.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 5


----------



## magicwhisper

sometimes the clothes just need a soak before you wash them >.<


----------



## AllisMommy

So based on LMP I should be 7 weeks 1 day. Had a sono today which showed gestational sac and yolk sac but no baby or heart beat. They also said I'm measuring only 5 weeks 1 day. 
I'm worried now :(
Anyone experienced this?


----------



## JJsmom

Maybe you O'd later. That would put it earlier. Are you going back in a week or two for another scan?


----------



## AllisMommy

Yes I have an appointment on 7/30 for another soon. The thing is I tested positive at 3 weeks pregnant then. And OH and I had sex only 6/16.
So timeline is 6/16 BD
7/3 + test
7/19 sono 5 weeks 1 day...

It just doesn't sound good :(


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs: I hope everything is ok hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## AllisMommy

I'm praying FJ!!
How's little Martha!?


----------



## magicwhisper

hope your ok hun xx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Popping in for a "hello"!! Haven't been in here in ages. Hope all are well...sending love and dust always!! <3


----------



## flapjack10

Hey Ashley any news?

Martha is brill thanks! :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## AllisMommy

FJ, I talked to doctor hcg is 9000 and progesterone 10.4 which both normal. She isn't doing any more blood work, and thinks that everything will be fine. My vitamin d is low however.. So now I'm on 50,000 units a week. Yuck!!

I'm completely exhausted and nauseous 90% of the day :(


----------



## flapjack10

That all sounds positive! Got everything crossed for you that this bean sticks :dust:

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sending all my love, Ashley xxx


----------



## JJsmom

Those numbers sound good!! Praying for your sticky bean!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I miss you guys. OH OH OH GUESS WHAT, as of two days from now Joel isn't allowed to see Lara til November. When I take him back to court to remove his access. (I gave him a year, he's missed/been late/not paid/etc.) so I no longer feel bad but after November I may finally, finally be free of him and be able to keep her safe. :) It's bittersweet but we'll be good.


----------



## nlk

I'm so glad you're getting things sorted, Alex. He absolutely does not deserve to be a part of her life :hugs:


----------



## magicwhisper

thats good alex :D

af arrived today though :(


----------



## AllisMommy

Anddddddd we saw a HB yesterday on my 2nd sono!
148bpm :)
Love love it!
Although I was so sick over the weekend I had to get an RX for zofran. And now I'm constipated.ughhh is it march 19 yet!?


----------



## flapjack10

Aw fab news! Apart from the sickness and constipation!

I'm guessing girl!

xxx


----------



## JJsmom

Awwww! YAY for a great heartbeat!!!


----------



## AllisMommy

FJ I'm guessing girl too! Lol poor OH is going to have a house full of estrogen.
JJ.. Yes so exciting!'


----------



## Hit Girl

Sending ALL my love to everyone here. <3 <3 <3

Alex, awesome news! :thumbup:


----------



## magicwhisper

how is everyone?


----------



## sugarpi24

okay...getting rid of debt before we start the process of applying for a loan for IVF. how is everyone else?


----------



## nlk

Good...off to London today to get my bloods taken again. Hopefully my thyroid is under control now, and I can get matched ready for IVF!


----------



## joo

Great to hear from you HG! Hope you & Christian are good xxx

I guess I'm in the WTT camp. We've been talking about it for a couple of months now, just trying to decide when to try. OH wants to start next month :wacko: I keep changing my mind. Don't have AF back yet anyway. ho hummmm decisions decisions!

Sending lots of baby dust to all who need it this month :dust: Aurora & Annie, good luck for your upcoming tests/appointments. Everything crossed that there's a simple solution around the corner for you xxx

Hope everyone is well - so quiet in here these days. xxx


----------



## joo

nlk said:


> Good...off to London today to get my bloods taken again. Hopefully my thyroid is under control now, and I can get matched ready for IVF!

And good luck to you too nlk!!! Hope your tests bring about good results xxx


----------



## sugarpi24

nlk said:


> Good...off to London today to get my bloods taken again. Hopefully my thyroid is under control now, and I can get matched ready for IVF!

hope your levels are good! Thyroid issues are the worst! :(


----------



## nlk

I know, sugarpi :( it's so annoying, because they're happy they can overcome the pcos issues...so I'm not even concerned about that with IVF! It's just the thyroid. They don't want me to start ivf until it's under control, really. Just because of the risk of miscarriage :/ Do you know when you're going to be doing ivf yet?


----------



## sugarpi24

yeah we were TTC even when my thyroid was bad :( i didnt know it was bad until after we had already been TTC for a month or so! its like really?! but my doctor tried getting it under control...and when he couldnt i went to a specialist and FINALLY after a year of dealing with it we got it under control. so far its good and its been under control for awhile now...but i always wonder if it is out of wack and such here and there. my thyroid doctor said he doesnt need to see me until next year unless i get pregnant then he would need to see me right away. crazy how much a thyroid issue can throw off so much in your body! 

we dont know when we are going to be starting the process for IVF...we are thinking maybe 6 months or the beginning of the year...we are trying to get as much debt paid off as possible and get rid of some of our credit cards to help with our credit and hopefully get a loan that can help pay for the IVF. $25,000 is a lot of money and its crazy to think that ill be paying that off for maybe 7 years of a childs life...i always fear we wont be able to afford it...but we will see. 

if your thyroid is under control with this blood test will they let you go through with IVF? or are they telling you a certain time limit it has to be controlled under?


----------



## nlk

That's crazy. I managed to go through over a year of failed fertility treatments without it being recognised. The only reason I found out was through the tests for ivf...it's like, no wonder nothing else worked! They have said that they are happy for me to go ahead with it as soon as it's under control...they're saying that it's purely because of the risk of miscarriage that they want to get it under control, first.

It's crazy how much ivf costs. We are going privately for it, and I'm really glad we are - the care that we are receiving is so much better than what we would be getting through the nhs, and it's really helping to put my mind at ease. They wouldn't have tested my thyroid, and if I had a mc as a result I would have been so heartbroken. It's not as if it's difficult to test for! Do they have egg sharing schemes where you live? That's the only way that we can afford to go through with it...it means that I give half my eggs to someone who has none, so that they can also have ivf, but I essentially get a completely free cycle!


----------



## sugarpi24

nlk said:


> That's crazy. I managed to go through over a year of failed fertility treatments without it being recognised. The only reason I found out was through the tests for ivf...it's like, no wonder nothing else worked! They have said that they are happy for me to go ahead with it as soon as it's under control...they're saying that it's purely because of the risk of miscarriage that they want to get it under control, first.
> 
> It's crazy how much ivf costs. We are going privately for it, and I'm really glad we are - the care that we are receiving is so much better than what we would be getting through the nhs, and it's really helping to put my mind at ease. They wouldn't have tested my thyroid, and if I had a mc as a result I would have been so heartbroken. It's not as if it's difficult to test for! Do they have egg sharing schemes where you live? That's the only way that we can afford to go through with it...it means that I give half my eggs to someone who has none, so that they can also have ivf, but I essentially get a completely free cycle!

the only reason why my family doctor tested me is because i felt weird and told him i was getting shaky and my heart was beating fast sometimes...and i thought it was sugar issues...he tested my thyroid and the hospital had to call me before they told my doctor because it was so bad that it was critical they said....my level was 64! its like really i feel fine! :( but now its like 1...so doing good so far. 

i dont know if they have egg sharing options that can save $....i know you can share your eggs if you want...but i dont think we will be doing that. how do you go about doing private IVF? there is this option of getting a loan through springstone.....they included that in our binder of information. im hoping to have some money saved up to pay some of it ourselves...but we also have a house to fix up so its a lot going on right now...trying for a baby and fixing our house. :( but if we wait til we have everything in order we will never have a baby! thats awesome you pretty much get a free cycle for IVF!!! 

so heres hoping our IVF cycles will be coming soon!


----------



## nlk

Private ivf here is slightly different, I think. You don't get insurance to cover it, so if you want to go privately for it you need to pay up front. The only reason I'm doing private is because it's costing us next to nothing...I only have to pay for ICSI, if we need it, and the freezing of any left over embryos.

My thyroid test came back today, and it's under control enough for me to go through with ivf :happydance: so now all I'm waiting on is my STUPID doctor to confirm that I have no hereditary diseases, then it's go go go!


----------



## disneydarling

nlk said:


> Private ivf here is slightly different, I think. You don't get insurance to cover it, so if you want to go privately for it you need to pay up front. The only reason I'm doing private is because it's costing us next to nothing...I only have to pay for ICSI, if we need it, and the freezing of any left over embryos.
> 
> My thyroid test came back today, and it's under control enough for me to go through with ivf :happydance: so now all I'm waiting on is my STUPID doctor to confirm that I have no hereditary diseases, then it's go go go!


Exciting news!!! Yay :)


----------



## sugarpi24

nlk said:


> Private ivf here is slightly different, I think. You don't get insurance to cover it, so if you want to go privately for it you need to pay up front. The only reason I'm doing private is because it's costing us next to nothing...I only have to pay for ICSI, if we need it, and the freezing of any left over embryos.
> 
> My thyroid test came back today, and it's under control enough for me to go through with ivf :happydance: so now all I'm waiting on is my STUPID doctor to confirm that I have no hereditary diseases, then it's go go go!

my insurance doesnt even cover IVF so i guess it doesnt matter...either way id have to get a loan or come up with the money...but we have awhile yet til we go there. :) Glad your thyroid is normal! did he check you for Hashi Motos or anything?


----------



## nlk

Nope :shrug: I guess they're not too bothered by what it is, as long as it's under control and not going to cause a problem with ivf. I think they must have checked it originally, because they checked all my tsh and t levels?

Sucks that insurance won't cover it. Do they have special loans for things like ivf, or is it just a generic loan from the bank?


----------



## sugarpi24

my thyroid doctor checked for hashi motos...b12 (i think) and cushings disease (i think) plus all the other thyroid levels. but hey if they arent worried about it im sure its okay. the only reason why my doctor checked for hashi motos is because my levels kept going up and down up and down...and sure enough i have it. its just an autoimmune disease. :/ 

they have this one place springstone that you can apply for loan...i think its a little different than a bank...but idk. she said we have to go some where else to get the money for IVF...and springstone was in our binder on just an idea where we can apply for a loan. but im not sure how much we would be able to get without applying...and we want to wait a bit til our debt is down so itll help us afford and get a bigger loan.


----------



## joo

nlk said:


> My thyroid test came back today, and it's under control enough for me to go through with ivf :happydance: so now all I'm waiting on is my STUPID doctor to confirm that I have no hereditary diseases, then it's go go go!

That's fantastic news nlk!!! :happydance: now hurry up doc! xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Go NLK! C'mon doc! 

Sending massive love to everyone. I MAY have some news, over on my journal, if anybody wants to come say hi :wave: xxx


----------



## nlk

doctor wrote to the clinic, and cleared me for IVF!!! I called this morning to check :thumbup: So now, all I need is a match, and I'm off! Yay!!


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats nlk that's amazing!!!


----------



## disneydarling

Great news nlk! Very happy for you!


----------



## Aurora CHK

That is brill, NLK! God knows you deserve it. Squeeeee! Bring on the matches! xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

yay that is great


----------



## sugarpi24

i just did the math and as long as we can put $200 every week towards our debt we would be pretty much debt free in 6-8 months! which means we can head forward with IVF then!!! :) yay!! makes it all the more exciting!


----------



## joo

wonderful news nlk! 

sugarpi that's great that you will be debt free, your goal of starying ivf must make you even more determined to pay the money off! 

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## sugarpi24

yeah its crazy what motivates us! we could have done this a long time ago! but oh well...better than not doing it i guess :) we will keep asking for overtime at work and hopefully itll be closer to 6 months! :)


----------



## joo

good idea, keeping busy should make the time pass quickly :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey everyone!! Feels like forever since I had time to update on here! Hope you are all ok. 

Well, my babies are one today! How the hell did that happen?! It seems like 5 minutes ago that we started our TTC journey....

Harry and Poppy are both doing fab. For those of you who don't know me, I had them 6 weeks early and they were 4lb 1oz and 4lb 3oz. They were like little angels. Harry was really poorly when he was born and was in intensive care. But they are both catching up now and
are little monkeys :)

Poppy took two steps the other day then fell over. Harry, who has always been a little behind has just started crawling. Having two mobile babies is interesting! Haha. 

As for me, im loving every part of being a mum to twins. I feel so blessed everyday. I went back to work 2 months ago. I work full time nights which is hard but manageable. Its really difficult trying to fit work, sleep and being a mummy in but we want to give harry and poppy a lovely upbringing so its got to be done. We are even going on our first family holiday next month. Going to majorca for a week! 

Right, I best go see the monkeys...

Will pop a few pics on when I get chance

X


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi BBH! It's great to hear from you & catch up on the 'Happy' twins. Happy birthday to them & happy Mummiversary to you! I'm still here - as you can see!

I actually got my first ever BFP on Friday. Just waiting to see if it sticks as keep getting BFNs with the cheapie brands (i only had the one FRER) so not sure if its progressing :nope:. Keep your fx for me! Sounds like you are VERY busy - you must be knackered! Pics please (with the twins in I mean, not just you being knackered :haha:). Loads of love to you. Xxx


----------



## nlk

Hi BBH! Good to hear from you!

Happy birthday Poppy and Harry! That's insane. I can't believe how quickly this year has gone! You're so busy, I don't know how you do it! They're lucky to have parents that are so determined to give them the best possible life! :hugs:


----------



## magicwhisper

Keep testing and teeling us :D your twins sound cute


----------



## Aurora CHK

Looks like it hasn't progressed, Whisper. :cry: I'm still getting positive tests but no darker & have been bleeding since Saturday so looks like your standard chemical unfortunately.


----------



## magicwhisper

awh i am so sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs: aurora, hope you're holding up ok.

BBH I can't believe the twinnies are 1! Happy belated birthday! Max is 1 next week :) how is it that long ago we were TTC and this thread was started up?!


----------



## magicwhisper

how is everyone doing?

i am just waiting now >.< all signs are that af is on her way


----------



## MommaAlexis

How is everyone of our TTCers and LTTCers? I've missed you all much, been so busy I've been slacking. Trying to go out and move on from what happened, so I've been a lot happier. Sending happy baby dust to all of you! Can't believe it's been two years since I started TTC with you all; thanks for being an amazing support system for me through everything that's happened. <3 I would have lost my marbles! haha Maybe some of us moms here can write a list of things we found helpful when we were TTC/pregnant/etc some day. For heartburn - oatmeal mixed with warmed milk as a drink before bed. Keeps energy up and heartburn down while you sleep! ;)


----------



## flapjack10

For TTC - positive thinking all the way and trying not to make DTD too clinical! 

Loss - you did it once, you can do it again! 

Pregnancy - rest, rest, exercise, rest!

Motherhood - do online shopping and get sleep whenever you can! 

xxx


----------



## MommaAlexis

SO true about online shopping. Forever21 and Modcloth are my favourites! I just bought 100$ worth of extensions/ shirts/ etc for myself online, your buck stretches further and you can actually shop without a huge stroller! 

TTC - I know it's hard to not let it consume you, try to find hobbies to avoid getting depressed! I was lucky enough and I really am grateful for how little time it took for me and I have nothing but respect for you LTTCers. You guys are some tough cookies!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

and girls - take a picture of your stomach pre pregnancy.. I honestly don't remember what I used to look like to compare how far off I am.


----------



## flapjack10

Take pictures all the time!!! Pre/during/after! I look at my bump pics and can 't believe that was me! I look at pre preggo pics and think 'how did I ever think I was fat?'

Love to you all!

xxx


----------



## joo

MommaAlexis said:


> and girls - take a picture of your stomach pre pregnancy.. I honestly don't remember what I used to look like to compare how far off I am.

hell yes! I was only thinking the other day how I couldn't remember my pre-preg tummy, & unfortunately mine will never be the same again thanks to my stripes.



flapjack10 said:


> Take pictures all the time!!! Pre/during/after! I look at my bump pics and can 't believe that was me! I look at pre preggo pics and think 'how did I ever think I was fat?'

So true. I was looking through my bump pics last month & couldn't stop looking at the early ones just as my bump was starting to show. couldn't believe how cute it was & how slim I looked even with a tiny bump! I really regret all my body issues,i should have relaxed and enjoyed myself. 

i will try & add something to the list soon

xx


----------



## MommaAlexis

Hey everyone :)


----------



## flapjack10

Happy new year! xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Happy new year :D


----------



## joo

Happy new year ladies :) xxx


----------



## joo

I don't usually make resolutions, but I really am going to try and be around more. Really miss talking to you girls and reading your updates :flower:


----------



## nlk

Happy new year, everyone!

Mine's off to a cracking start. I'm pregnant!


----------



## joo

nlk said:


> Happy new year, everyone!
> 
> Mine's off to a cracking start. I'm pregnant!

Congratulations! That is fabulous news, nlk! Xxx


----------



## JJsmom

nlk said:


> Happy new year, everyone!
> 
> Mine's off to a cracking start. I'm pregnant!

Oh that's wonderful news!! Happy New Years to you!!


----------



## flapjack10

So made up for you nlk! xxx


----------



## pops23

I'm baack!! Time for baby number 2  

Nlk that is fabulous news, so chuffed for you! I remember you from when I was on here first time round  xxx


----------



## flapjack10

pops23 said:


> I'm baack!! Time for baby number 2

Yaaaay! When are you starting to try?

xxx


----------



## pops23

Next week! Today is cd2, ov on day 13, going to try 8/9/10 and hope for a girl xx


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeeeep! Good luck! ;) xxx


----------



## nlk

Ooohhh how exciting pops! Hope you get some good news really soon :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

My news isn't half as exciting as a pregnancy CONGRATS but I've been with my SO "unofficially" (ie not on fb LOL) for over 4 months now! And I finished my year at school with an 86.7% average which means if I can keep up my grades I could graduate with honours!!!


----------



## flapjack10

Great news Alex! xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I haven't logged in here in MONTHS. Maybe a year? Looks updated and strange! Haha. Anyway, :hi:


----------



## Smile181c

So much good news! Already been on your journal Nlk but congrats again!

And how exciting trying for #2 pops! I bet when the time comes he/she will be just as adorable as Flynn is :hugs:

And well done Alex! I'm so totally useless at school, but I'm heading back off to college in September part time to do my NVQ in Beauty Therapy :) Little pipe dream of mine that I've never acted on but I thought new year, new start and all that! We're also moving house! So busy busy at the moment. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## pops23

Happy for you Alex!! 

Chloe, were moving house too! Stressful but worth it (hopefully!) and great news that you're going to college, sure you will love it 

Hey Annie!! Xxz


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Alex!!

Good luck pops!! Can't believe the babies are getting so big!!

Annie, I thought the same thing when I logged back on. It's quite different!


----------



## pops23

JJs Mom didn't realise you were pregnant again, congrats!!  

Your bubbas will be so nice and close in age xx


----------



## nlk

Congrats, Alex! That's fantastic!

Good luck with college, chloe :) I have no doubt that you'll love it!


----------



## joo

Nice one, Alex! 

I take my hat off to you ladies doing college while looking after a baby. 

Congrats to you too, JJsmom!

X


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks pops and joo! We found out Christmas morning! There will be about 14 months between them! I hope I can handle it! LOL!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I might be moving too, this is the first time I'm looking for a good nice place myself. Normally I move so much I don't care what it looks like as long as it had a roof so now taking the time to find my perfect place is nice and surreal. Waiting for a call back for one of them, it is definitely gorgeous. School with a baby totally changes your perspective. I mean I have no choice but to focus 24/7, every day I don't pay attention is risking wasting 40 000 $ that could have been given to lara. I started a savings account for Lara's schooling, the government matches whatever I put in for her :) up to a certain amount, I think 2500$ is government grants for her. Im putting all of joels child support into that account. He can pay for her to have a better life after all he did to us :) negatives into positives! Anyone else opening savings accounts for school ?


----------



## Smile181c

Aw what a lovely christmas present JJsmom!! 

Alex, that's really thoughtful of you. I know a lot of people who receive child support and don't actually use it for the child! 

I haven't opened a savings account for Max yet, but I am aiming to :)


----------



## joo

JJsmom - 14 months... eeek! But they will be the best of playmates and keep each other entertained. 

Alex - how do you get stuff done? When do you do your uni work? You must be a time management expert. I really want to study so when I go back to work I can aim a bit higher, but I have no idea how to write an essay or how to find the time!

We opened a savings account for Harriet. It's not for school, but she will get access to the money for whatever she wants when she turns 18.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Eeeeeh helloooo everyone :flower:

Hope you all had a lovely xmas and happy new year! Feel like I haven't been on here in ages. 

Just a quick update before I go and read up on all your posts....

Harry and Poppy are 16 months now. They are like proper little people now. Can't believe the baby stage has gone. They are both running around everywhere and getting into mischief. They are certainly keeping me on my toes!

So has there been anymore twin news??!

Off to catch up on your posts...

Xx


----------



## JJsmom

Joo, I am certainly hoping they will be good playmates! 

I have a hard time managing both JJ and Coltyn and doing school work. I go to school online. Alex, you must have great concentration to get the great grades you do! I'm always happy as long as I get a C or above! LOL! Anything less and I have to retake the class. Good luck on your move!! It's always nice to find a place that you really want to be in.

BBH, I can't believe how big all the babies are getting!! It doesn't seem like it's been that long ago that everyone had their LO's!! 

I haven't opened any savings accounts yet. Still waiting to see if DH is going to join the Army or not like he said.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Haha my trick is insomnia  lara is down for the night every night at 8pm, I can't sleep until 4-5. Some "intelligent" human from her daycare tried to report me for a bruise (if you saw my fb upload) it was ridiculous! Probably the most farfetched accusation I've heard about my parenting.


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi everyone 

CongrTs nlk on the pregnancy!

Katiya has a savings account :thumbup: she can access from age of 18, or whenever I tell her about it after then ;) at the min we put money into it monthly and also her bday and Xmas money.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hello!!! (There's an echo in here!)

Missing all of you and our old, busy forum!! :hugs:


----------



## pops23

Hey Annie my love!! How's it going? sorry to hear DH is being a bit insensitive, so sure it is going to be your turn soon and all of the heartbreak will have been worth it xxx


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks! He's being better now...thankfully! We are moving forward with an IUI on Thursday, so have FX that it is a success!


----------



## flapjack10

FX! :dust:

Xxx


----------



## pops23

How's it going Annie? xx


----------



## dontworry

Hi everyone!!

I'm getting back into the swing of things, have ordered some OPKs and am starting on Vitex twice daily to try and help with ovulation and balancing my hormones! How is everyone else?


----------



## nlk

Pops, congrats on number 2! I remember you saying you were trying...good to see it didn't take too long!

Jess, glad to see you're getting back into ttc. Are you taking the tablets, or the tincture? I know a lot of people who have said that they got better results with the tincture...might be worth thinking about?


----------



## dontworry

I am taking the tablets right now, but I will look into the tincture!! I read a few things about it but will have to check out ebay to see if they've got any deals on it. Thanks!!


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hello ladies! Congratulations to all new babies, BFPs and brand new relationships(any wedding bells yet? :D ) You all sound like you have a lot of going on in your lives, very exciting times!

It has been so long since I've been on here, No babies here though, We are WTT as have a few things we are struggling with but staying as positive as we can :) Nothing too new in our lives apart from having two furbabies we got summer of last year! so incredibly happy to have them. 

I cannot believe how far you have all come! Huge difference from when I first joined this group! so many things, new relationships first and second and third pregnancies! Babba's growing so quickly and fast. Wow, just amazing to see how fast things go!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Good thanks Tori! 

IUI was Thursday, so now I wait! (That's the pits in TTC...always waiting for something!) I can test 2/27...trying not to POAS until then! So hard. Really have FX that this works for us. I'm such a crazy person right now symptom spotting...no way I would have symptoms yet! :haha: If this IUI doesn't take, we go back to it next cycle. 

I've switched from Metformin to Fortamet. It's been much better, but the full dose still upsets my stomach, so that stinks.

Glad to hear you're back at it (quite literally) Jess! Good luck! 

Love to you all and dust dust dust!


----------



## MommaAlexis

BnB keeps alerting me that I haven't posted in weeks, haha so busy here now.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Almost at the "official" six months mark with Peggy and I now, and it's now been a year of no contact with Joel! Can you believe all this has been so long? Man; when I came in here I was sleeping on someone's couch with the tattoo artist I ran away with years before, just turned 19. Now I'll be 22 soon in university with a year and a half old hellion and a 6 month old relationship. CRAZY STUFF. Hope everyone's doing well, who here is in the TTC list again? Can we update the first page again!?


----------



## jordypotpie

Aww I see no one has been active in months. ):


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm still kicking!


----------



## pops23

I'm still around!


----------



## jordypotpie

Yay! I'm so happy people are still around!

So two months ago I had an mc..): went to the doc last month and my left cyst is gone but my right cyst has gone from 10 cm to 15 cm and will be getting removed July 7th..they can't do it with a bikini line incision so it will be up my belly..someone referred to it as a zipper scar..I feel like I'm going to have the ugliest body ever and I'm devastated. On top of this my right ovary has to be removed as well..I am steadily living with my SO and we are very happy and want children..This is a minor setback for us but we will overcome it.  there is a slight chance I could be pg so they are doing a test before they actually do the surgery..kind of hoping I'm not because if I was it would only complicate things for us and from what the doc said it would be dangerous for me and the would/could be baby..fingers crossed things go as planned for us.

How is everyone and what's new?


----------



## Aurora CHK

I'm an old-timer, I'll be here til they shut the internet down I'm beginning to think! Recently discovered I'm now in (early) pre-menopause (I'm 34), so hope dwindling for me, but it ain't over til the old lady sings... Having IVF or at least the first stages to see if it's possible, and should find out Friday if it looks like I have eggs or not, so wish me luck. I hope things work out for you too, Jordy <3 and I'm sorry about what you've been dealing with.


----------



## jordypotpie

Did you ever find out if IVF is possible? I sure hope you did! Surgery went well I lost my right ovary and tube and the cyst was huge. I have made a full recovery and I am now 10 dpo into my TWW with only 4 days left until it is POAS time! Sure hoping the witch doesn't show her face!


----------



## joo

I have been meaning to post in here for aaages! Good luck with your TWW Jordy. Let us know how your tests go xx


----------



## Smile181c

Ahh haven't been in here for so long!! Good luck Jordy :D


----------



## jordypotpie

I was so devastated when my bfp didn't come I swore off everything but clash of clans and texting! My SO and I are still doing well! Talking about marriage and a baby. We are actually (me more than him lol) hoping for a Christmas miracle as I am due for af the 23rd through 25th. We are most definitely ntnp at this point..but he was certainly way more careless this cycle than all the others as he did ask me what I wanted for Xmas and my instant response was indeed a baby lol. Came down with a cold the cycle I got my bfp and mc...I've started getting congested with and tickle given my throat and slight cough. I'm only 6dpo but given and hoping this is a great sign! We had and nm family party Saturday with my mom's side of the family and mind everyone was drilling me for marriage and a baby. They absolutely love my SO he fits right in.

How is everyone?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Good here. Joel's pretrial is friday and I'm meeting Lara's youngest sister that day!


----------



## jordypotpie

That's exciting! I hope the meeting goes well with Lara youngest sister!


----------



## itsautumn

This is encouraging! I hope I'm that lucky. Keeping up the hop! :happydance:


----------



## jordypotpie

So random..at 6 dpo I had a glob of ewcm and then a whole day of it yesterday (8 dpo) I've only ever had it when I O and the day before my period. Never before in the middle of my LP kind of hoping that's a good sign..I've had cramps off and on since I O'd and backaches..at I think it was the evening of 6 or 7 dpo and the afternoon of 8 dpo I had sharper cramps on the left side and on 8 dpo after the cramps stopped I was left with a hot sensation like someone had poked that spot with a hot poker stick it was the strangest sensation I have ever felt. CP seems about medium and it isn't firm but it isn't soft either just feels sort of swollen. Only had cm dry up for part of one day..I am trying to just tell myself that AF is coming so that I'm not let down if it comes.


----------



## Hit Girl

Is anyone still here?


----------



## Smile181c

We're all still hanging around ;)


----------



## Aurora CHK

:wave: I'm not so much 'not trying not preventing' now as 'would sell a kidney for a baby' though...


----------



## MommaAlexis

Still here! ever since we all have each other on facebook we don't post as much but I check at least every two days haha.

I think I will probably see about adopting an LGBT refugee from Russia or uganda or something after I graduate law school. The laws there are so horrible, it would be nice to save one or two of those kids.


----------



## Hit Girl

Damnit! I'm not even on Facebook.

That sounds like an awesome idea Alex. Really beautiful.


----------



## Smile181c

Aw Alex, that's so sweet of you! 

I wish I could live without facebook :haha:


----------



## jordypotpie

Love the idea Alex! I am always telling my SO that I'd like to adopt a little girl from India..as most mothers there don't want girls and often kill them once they have them ): I'd be happy if I could save just one! I really don't belong sticking around lol but I can't help it lol..out of all the forums here I've stuck with you guys the absolute longest.

Aurora I do hope you get your little miracle soon!

Was just looking at the first page and giggled at being 22..been a while as I'm 25 now and am expecting


----------



## mrsswaffer

:wacko: And now I've got two babies!!


----------



## Smile181c

Of course you belong here! :hugs:

We've all been through a lot together :) x


----------



## jordypotpie

Lol isn't that the truth of it all!? And thanks  

So I do have a question as I saw something today that now has me a little terrified..

MIL in the room when you're having your baby? Is this something most women do? My SO and his sister are both adopted as his mother had a hysterectomy before she could have any kids. She never got to experience the miracle of child birth so part of me feels she should be there..but at the same time..I really feel uncomfortable with the idea of her seeing all my lady bits..especially in the process of labor. I am so torn..and SO hasn't said said a thing about it..but that's because it's a ways away yet.

My tummy feels sort of funny...I'm only 8 weeks but it feels like I have a water balloon pressing into my lower abdomen


----------



## Aurora CHK

Not a chance would I have mil there! Weird! If I ever get the chance to give birth, I wouldn't even have my own mother there let alone my DH's!


----------



## Smile181c

I would totally have my MIL at a birth of mine if that's what DH wanted...but in saying that, my MIL is more of a mother to me than my own and I had mine there at my first birth and she was a bit of a nightmare! As it happens, when I get pregnant again we've decided it wil just be me and DH in the delivery room (only cause he didn't get to sit in the comfy chair last time :haha:)


----------



## jordypotpie

My mom would put up quite the fuss if she didn't get to be in the room..she already has lol. I have faith that it will happen the way it's meant to happen..and really at this point all I care about is my child coming into this world happy and healthy.

Decided to leave the pregnancy thread I was a part of as they were deliberately ignoring my posts..not really sure what made their pregnancies above mine..oh well..wishing them all a happy and healthy 9 regardless. You guys are better to talk to anyway! I'm sure you guys will get more enjoyment out of my fruit bar changing than they will too!

I'd really like to see this thread brought back to life. It is full of a great group of people.


----------



## Smile181c

We'll definitely enjoy it! I used to love when mine changed :haha:


----------



## Aurora CHK

I must admit I find it hard. I love all you ladies and your sweet lil ones, but it is a bit painful for me to be on this thread. I'm effectively barren and running out of time and money to do anything much more about it. It's hard to explain but it makes me feel like the failure of the thread and so I tend to lurk more around other infertile women (on the forum i mean, not in real life!) :flasher:

But I do wish you all well, honestly, I guess I just have the green-eyed monster as all the time since we were all on this thread daily, I've still just been trying and trying to fall / stay pregnant. However I do like the idea of finally getting to be bump buddies, so I'll keep trying (in fact I have an embryo transfer booked for tomorrow) and will let you know if it works out! Hugs to all <3


----------



## jordypotpie

Awe aurora! I'm wishing you the absolute best of luck! Please please let us know how it goes! I will be praying for you guys!


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

You're so not the failure, you're more like the one where the universe is waiting to make it so perfect you will create a big rainbow of good karma for everyone around you.

You'll get there, come hell or high water, in one way or another, you'll make an amazing momma when it happens. <3 I loved your advice so much. :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aw that's a lovely thing to say, thank you Alex :hugs:


----------



## jordypotpie

Alex is always so fantastic with her words. Quite the poet

Aurora please please keep us posted on how your embryo transfer went


----------



## Smile181c

Alex that was beautiful!


----------



## Hit Girl

Aurora, never, ever feel that you have to explain yourself to us. We all have our different journeys that we've gone on and some of them have certainly been harder than others.

Your moment will come. I know it. In the meantime feel pissed off, feel anger, happiness, frustration.... feel all of those things - you don't have to apologise for the way you genuinely feel. I'm so glad you've shared that with us. I think you're one absolutely amazing chick. Your strength is a huge inspiration to me and everyone else who is following your journey. Wish I could give you realsies cuddles!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh I feel all sparkly and loved! :cloud9:

Thank you :hugs:

I have two embryos on board as of yesterday - send me sticky sticky healthy growy vibes, everyone! Er, please I mean xxx


----------



## Smile181c

DO IT :grr:


:rofl:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Sending vibesssss!!


----------



## jordypotpie

Sending you all the vibes in the world! Have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi ladies, sorry forgot to update! I'm very very very cautiously pregnant. I think its going to be another chemical as my lines aren't really darkening (check my journal if you are interested to see). Keep your fx for me, please! xxx


----------



## jordypotpie

Congrats!!! Eeeeee!!!! I'm so exciteddd!!


----------



## jordypotpie

Here you all go! My first u/s was a magical experience that I got to share with both my mom and SO's mom. SO had class and couldn't make it. We got to see it's beautiful heart beating and it was even kind enough to move for us! I am 9 weeks and 2 days today. Need to adjust my ticker lol
 



Attached Files:







tmp_8217-Screenshot_2015-02-26-11-23-55485181741.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ahhhh, congrats! Lovely. Just a shame that SO couldn't be there but great that your mums could both attend and share the magic <3


----------



## MommaAlexis

Mailing out the final custody papers tomorrow that will allow me full freedom with Lara, without ever having to contact him again. (ability to leave country/change name/any decisions) with no information access until she is 18 and safe. sooo hoping this goes through


----------



## Aurora CHK

Good luck! That sounds ideal x


----------



## Hit Girl

So happy for you Jordy! Such an incredible moment isn't it?


----------



## MommaAlexis

Side note, super congrats to everyone!!


----------



## Hit Girl

MommaAlexis said:


> Mailing out the final custody papers tomorrow that will allow me full freedom with Lara, without ever having to contact him again. (ability to leave country/change name/any decisions) with no information access until she is 18 and safe. sooo hoping this goes through

Woohoo! Fingers crossed it all works out. This is definitely the best thing you can do for her.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I actually have the girls from the woman's shelter representing me (dont need to get a lawyer because of my involvement with them) theyve been helpful, it was so nice catching up haha, unfortunate circumstances but got to show off photos of Lara now (she was only 3? days old when they all met her!!) So, it was kinda like coming home in a weird way.


----------



## Smile181c

Congrats jordy! Lovely photo :flower: 

Good luck Alex, I can't see why it would be turned down! X


----------



## jordypotpie

Thanks everyone! Good luck alex! Please keep us posted on how it all turns out!

Aurora how are you doing? Any update?


----------



## jordypotpie

SO had his arbitration yesterday and from what I am gathering he feels it went great. We should find out in about 2 weeks what the arbitrators decision is. Hopefully he will grant him full back pay of almost two years and his job back. Personally I'd just be happy with his job back. Regardless of the outcome I am just glad we can finally move forward now. SO is in a much better mood than he has been in a while..like a huge weight has been lifted from his shoulders..I'm just so happy for him and so so proud for staying strong and keeping his head held high through all of this.

Tonight we are having several of his friends over and potentially their families for a little get together..which usually amounts to them eating and drinking a bunch of junk food and soda and playing magic the gathering for hours on end. When I first got with him if didn't even know what this was..once I was told I thought it was a little nerdy..then I was taught the game..and it is quite hard and full of strategy..I am always up for a good mental challenge myself! They play a style called EDH (no clue what it stands for) I don't like it so it won't be playing tonight. Can't wait until we can make the announcement to all of our friends.

My little bean got its first gift the other day. My great aunt upon hearing the news decided to go out and get the baby a precious stuffed elephant. I found this incredibly heartwarming and sort of funny because just the day before we got the gift SO and I were discussing doing an elephant themed baby room. Guess this just confirms what we will be doing for the theme.


----------



## Smile181c

Aw that sounds like a sweet gift! 

I got my BFP this morning as well :) eek!! Little bit nervous of being a mumma to 2 but so happy!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Lovely about the gift! I like a bit of Nerdy myself - DH and I just spent the evening playing Smash Up (I bought a new expansion pack today with werewolves and vampires!) and we also like Munchkin which is a fond, light hearted pisstake of Rpg and such games, for anyone who hasn't encountered it. 

I'm currently incredibly happy. I can't believe I'm currently pregnant. We knew this would be our last chance so we're so thrilled to still be in with a chance as we've been trying for sooooo long and still desperate to have children (we'll adopt number two I guess but I NEED to give birth!)

Smile, :happydance:


----------



## jordypotpie

Omg omg omg!!! Three of us now! Congrats both of you!!!!! Happy and healthy 9!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

Chloe and Aurora, I am so happy for you both!!!!!

Jordy, that's a very cute olive you have there. :)


----------



## jordypotpie

OMG hit girl you're expecting again too!?!?
Your sweet pea is looking mighty cute too! My little olive seems to be growing quickly..feels like just last week I was right where you are!


----------



## Hit Girl

I can't believe it either!


----------



## jordypotpie

This is baby's first gift..I'm so elated by all of this..it seems to really be sinking in. I'm sure it will hit full force at 12 weeks when we can start buying baby stuff
 



Attached Files:







tmp_22772-Screenshot_2015-02-28-20-27-36485181741.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hit Girl

Awwww! That is absolutely gorgeous. Elephants are the best.


----------



## jordypotpie

Well congrats and I'm wishing you a happy and healthy 9!


----------



## Smile181c

I love elephants, that is such a cute toy!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Very sweet indeed, I love the heffalumps!


----------



## jordypotpie

Awe heffalumps! I love the original Winnie the pooh movie


----------



## jordypotpie

So I'm not even hungry but I really feel like french toast needs to be in my tummy right now..this is after I ate a taco and a roll I made into garlic bread. I feel like such a pig


----------



## Hit Girl

Tell me about it!! Some days I don't feel like anything (even though I know I need to eat) but other days I want to eat all the Ben & Jerry's on the planet.


----------



## Hit Girl

I wish Jess was still around. Has anyone heard from her?

Also wish we could update the front page.


----------



## jordypotpie

I really wish everyone was still talkative on here..feels like they're missing so much. I went ahead and ate french toast lol


----------



## Hit Girl

Couldn't agree with you more! And :thumbup: for french toast.


----------



## Smile181c

I have never had french toast in my life - what is it? :haha:

I miss Jess as well! I hope she's doing ok. 

I think I ate literally everything in sight last time I was pg. I'm trying my best to be good this time around, I gained way too much weight with Max!


----------



## Aurora CHK

If I was Jess, I wouldn't want to be here. I'm only here cos I'm still in with a shot! Way too painful if you feel you're not. Still love that lady though!!! We can of course start a new thread where we can update the front page, and link it here so our old buddies can find us if they want to? x


----------



## Hit Girl

That's actually a really good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ideas on a name? Totally Talkative Crazy veterans club? :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Really good idea! Love the name!!


----------



## nlk

Just thought I'd drop by and say hi :) I'm still around, too!

Aurora, I think you're right about Jess. I didn't post much in here when we were ttc because it was so utterly soul destroying when I was going through IVF and having to watch everyone else falling pregnant, and giving birth. It's not to say I wasn't happy for everyone, but each time was like a reminder of my own failure. Even now, even though I have O, I still feel a bit of a sting, because those feelings are still pretty raw. 

A veterans club sounds fab! Definitely post a link :)


----------



## jordypotpie

I absolutely love the idea and the name! Who will be starting the thread?

French Toast is really simple. I only use two eggs because I'm the only one in my house that eats it and that makes 4 pieces. Anyway you scramble the eggs in a bowl and add a little milk then you add sugar and cinnamon..scramble it all together then you dip a slice of bread in it and put it on a frying pan/skillet..I usually do my heat settings between 3 and 5..I change it when I'm not getting the right results. Flip it when you can lift it and see that it's golden brown on the bottom. I usually push on the middle with my finger after I've flipped it and it's cooked for a bit as I don't like mine mushy in the middle. Once it's done cooking spread butter and pour syrup and enjoy! It's right up there with swedish pancakes for me..which are like crepes...but I was raised on Swedish pancakes and will always pick them over crepes. 

I love to cook and bake..so there is always something going down in my kitchen. SO feels I should open a restaurant or bakery lol..I don't want that stress though..cooking/baking for him and my family is really enjoyable with no stress. I actually have a fresh loaf of banana bread in the freezer waiting to go to my mom  how I love my mommy lol


----------



## Aurora CHK

I'll start it tomorrow night, unless someone else wants to who is on regularly (eg can update first post with news if that would help us)? Is Smile181c our most consistently active (on b&b in general) member? Not to nominate you, C! I'm happy to do it but if my bunny hops away I might end up having a break... 

NLK, I'm still kinda in that state tbh :shy: The pain is unreal, eh? Nothing like it.


----------



## MommaAlexis

My new favourite thing is Banana Egg pancakes instead of flour, and Lara ACTUALLY EATS IT which is unheard of for that little monster. lol! She's the pickiest bug in the world. and yeah I'm down for some veterans, maybe not in the TTC forum?


----------



## Aurora CHK

No I was thinking in 'general journals' to cover all eventualities?


----------



## Smile181c

I don't mind starting it :) Not sure what info to put on the front page though? I'm useless at this type of thing! 

So french toast is really similar to what we call Eggy Bread in the UK! Cept we don't have the sugar, cinnamon, butter or syrup :haha: we just beat some eggs, dip the bread in and fry it :rofl: wow we're boring!! :haha:


----------



## Aurora CHK

The ketchup for the eggy bread to then be dipped into is the most important bit, I think!


----------



## Smile181c

Oh of course! I'm so glad you said ketchup and not brown sauce :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Link to new group......Totally Talkative, Crazy Veterans Club!


----------

